# Application Process Samples [2003 - 2018]



## shado_wolf

**************UPDATES*******************

shado_wolf 08-16-03 Accepted
McInnes 07-14-03
St.Onge 08-26-03
Cycophant 08-22-03 Accepted
Genisis 07-14-03 Accepted
ARTY AYGUN 09-20-03 Accepted
Mat-V 09-03-03
Clinton_84 08-16-03 Accepted
Galadriel 07-15-03 Accepted
Biggie786 07-16-03
Theoat 08-14-03
Bringer 08-16-03 Accepted
sv18 08-26-03

****************************************
I thought I would post this on a couple forums that I visit related to the Canadian Forces.

I am sure that I am not the only one interested in this info as I see posts all the time asking "how long does it take?".

I thought I‘ld post my application process as it proceeds and invite others to do so. As well as those who have completed the process. 

All I ask is the following:

- try to follow a standard format to make it easier to read for others

- edit your post to update the info rather than adding more posts

- limit posts in this thread to related content (please limit discussions to keep thread size down)

- not all info is needed only provide that which you are comfortable giving

Post format could be something like:

Recruting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular(great addition by a user on another forum and good to know)
Officer/NCM: NCM(Another good idea from a user of this forum}
Trade Choice 1: LCIS TECH 227
Trade Choice 2: SIG OPS 215
Trade Choice 3: ATIS 226
Application Date: June 19, 2003
First Contact: June 21, 2003
Med, aptitude completed : July 25 for July 31
PT Test completed: Aug 8, 2003
Interview completed: Aug 14, 2003
Position Offered: Sept 11, 2003
Basic Training Begins: Sept 30, 2003

Thanks all and I look forward to seeing how the rest of those hurrying up to wait are faring in the process.

Good Luck to all other applicants.

Dylan


----------



## McInnes

Recruting Center: C Scot R Victoria
Component: Primary Reserve
Trade Choice 1: R031
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: April 24, 2003
First Contact: May 20, 2003
and about once every 2 days in july (long tedious misshap)
Tests: 
CFAT- completed, August 13
Medical- August 18
Physical- waiting
Interview- waiting
Position Offered: R031
Basic Training Begins: Still waiting


----------



## Deleted member 585

Recruiting Centre: Halifax
Component: Regular, NCM
Trade Choice 1: LMN (052)
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: 20 Feb '03
First Contact: 26 Feb '03
CFAT: 20 May '03
Medical: 26 Aug '03
Interview: 26 Aug '03
Physical: 03 Sep '03
Position Offered: 26 Nov '03
Basic Training: Bypass basic & QL3

***
Posted to 1 Line Sqn., CFJSR, CFB Kingston on 12 Jan '04


----------



## Cycophant

_Aside:  Great idea, Shado.  I‘ve added to my list, which force you are applying to (reserve or regular).  I know that makes a fair bit of difference, sometimes._

Recruiting Center: London, ON
Force:  Regular
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Field Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Engineer
Application Date: July 7, 2003
First Contact: July 7, 2003
Test Dates Confirmed: July 7, 2003
Tests Completed: July 21, 2003
Position Offered: August 22, 2003
Basic Training Begins: September 23, 2003


----------



## Genesis

Recruting Center: Kelowna, BC
Regular/Reserve: Reserve (British Columbia Dragoons)
Trade Choice 1: R011
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: February 6, 2003
First Contact: February 11, 2003
Test Dates Confirmed: February 20, 2003 
Tests Completed: April 17, 2003 (failed first test)
Position Offered: May 29, 2003
Basic Training Begins: Weekends starting in September


----------



## deathwing5

Recruting Center: Toronto, Ont
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Field Artillery
Trade Choice 2: Armoured Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: April --, 2003
First Contact: May --, 2003
Med, aptitude completed : June 25, 2003
PT Test completed: June 25, 2003
Interview completed: July 23, 2003
Position Offered: Field Artillery sept 19,2003 
Sworn in: Oct 6, 2003
Basic Training Begins: Oct. 17, 2003


----------



## Mat-V

Recruiting Center: Montreal,PQ
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armoured Infantry
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: June 19 2003
First Contact: july 10 2003
Test Dates Confirmed: (interview/medical) Done back in February 2003
Tests Completed: july 24 2003
Position Offered: Still waiting
Basic Training Begins: Still waiting


----------



## clinton_84

Recruiting Center: London, ON
Force: Regular
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Field Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Armoured
Application Date: July 3, 2003
First Contact: N/A
Test Dates Confirmed: July 3, 2003 
(apt/med/interview July 16, 2003)
(PT Test July 23)
Tests Completed: CFAT, MED, PT, and Interview
Position Offered: 031 Infantry (offered on Aug 6)
Basic Training Begins: Sept. 22 at Esquimalt


----------



## Galadriel

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sig Op (215)
Trade Choice 2: FCS Tech (434)
Trade Choice 3: LCIS Tech (227)
Application Date: Mar 20, 2003
First Contact: Mar 24,, 2003
Test Dates Confirmed: Mar 24, 2003
Tests Completed: April 23, 2003 (CFAT, Medical)
                 June 12, 2003 (PT Test)
Position Offered:June 23, 2003 - Sig Op (215) 
Basic Training Begins: August 25 2003


----------



## biggie786

Recruiting Center: Mississauga
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ATIS Tech 226
Trade Choice 2: LCIS Tech 227
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Mar 5, 2003
First Contact: 
Test Dates Confirmed: 
Tests Completed: April 5, 2003 (CFAT, Medical)
June 6, 2003 (PT Test)
Position Offered: waiting 
Basic Training Begins: waiting


----------



## Theoat

Recruiting Center: Nanaimo, B.C.
Force: Reserve
Trade Choice 1: R411
Trade Choice 2: R052
Trade Choice 3: R215
Application Date: July 1, 2003
First Contact: July.2, 2003
Test Dates Confirmed: July.2,2003
Tests Completed:CFAT complete July.9 2003
Physical/Medical: Complete Aug.13 2003 
Interview: Complete Sept.07 2003
Position Offered: November 2003
Basic Training Begins: June.28 2004
Ql3Begins: Summer 2005


----------



## Bringer

Recruting Center: Thunder Bay
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry 031
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: June 5, 2003
First Contact: May 29, 2003
Med, aptitude completed : June 5, 2003
PT Test completed: June 5, 2003
Interview completed: June 5, 2003
Position Offered: July 4, 2003
Basic Training Begins: September 8, 2003


----------



## Joel85

Recruiting Center: Edmonton 
Force: Reserve
Unit: 4PPCLI, (Loyal Edmonton Regiment)
Trade Choice 1: R031 Infantry 
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence 
Trade Choice 3: Armoured
Application Date: February 27th, 2003 
First Contact: approx March 25th, 2003 
Test Dates Confirmed: approx April 20th, 2003 
Tests Completed: All
Physical/Medical: Completed, medical sent to borden May 16th, 2003 
Interview: Completed May 6th, 2003
Position Offered: Waiting... 
Basic Training Begins: Waiting...


I am anxiously waiting for my medical to come back from Borden. I was told that there are currently 1700 medical files waiting to be reviewed. Am I crazy for thinking that it‘s taking a very long time?


----------



## sv18

Recruting Center: Mississauga
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Unit: 31 MP Platoon or 4RCR (London, Ontario)
Trade Choice 1: Military Police
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: ---------------
Application Date: August 12, 2003
First Contact: August 12, 2003
Aptitude Test completed : August 13, 2003
Interview completed: Aug 20, 2003
PT Test completed: Aug 21, 2003
Medical completed: Aug 26, 2003
Position Offered: Still waiting
Basic Training Begins: Still waiting (estimated for Winter, 2003)


----------



## Vigilant

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: R031 Infantry
Trade Choice 2: None
Trade Choice 3: None
Unit Applied: Queen‘s Own Rifles of Canada
Application Date: Sept 3, 2003
First Contact: Sept 4, 2003
Med/CFAT completed : Sept 11, 2003
PT Test completed: Sept 11, 2003
Interview completed: Sept 23, 2003

Swearing In: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Oct 17, 2003 at Fort York

Shado: Perhaps Swearing In Dates and Unit Applied fields would be appropriate?


----------



## yot

Recruting Center: Vancouver (12 Medical Company) 
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Tech
Trade Choice 2: Supply Tech
Trade Choice 3: Weapon Tech
Application Date: Sept 30, 2003
First Contact: 
Med, aptitude completed : 
PT Test completed: 
Interview completed: 

hee, I just handed in my paper works today, and he told me that I may get a call after a week. And the eariest BMQ is on Jan 2004. I hope I can get in...


----------



## girlfiredup

Recruting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: SigOp
Trade Choice 2: SuppTech
Trade Choice 3: RMC
Unit Applied: 763 CommRgt
Application Date: Jan 22, 2004
First Contact: Jan 22, 2004
CFAT completed : Jan 27, 2004
PT Test completed: waiting
Interview completed: waiting
Med completed:  waiting
Swearing In: Waiting


----------



## jutes85

Recruiting Center: Kelowna/Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Aviation Systems Technician(514)
Trade Choice 2: Avionics Systems Technician(525)
Trade Choice 3: Aircraft Structures Technician(565)
Application Date: May 1, 2003
First Contact: May 20, 2003
Test Dates Confirmed: May 20, 2003
Tests Completed: October 22, 2003 (All tests Completed)
Position Offered: Avionics Systems Technician(526) 
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## dwyer.sd

There are actually two physicians in Borden who review all medical files for the Reg, Pres and CIC.  At different times of the year your file may change in priority due to other programs such as ROTP or PRes Summer Training.  Just a note, the more letters you needed from your family physician, the more research will be required on your file by the Medical officers.  Some other delays could be caused by the shear volume of files at the particular time of year that your file went in.  I had a file submitted in Aug 03 and they were still only in the May files for replies in Jan 04.

As for why you don‘t just get an offer once your file is ready: the CF only has positions and salary for so many people (60,000) once we are over that number then you will have to be applying for a distressed occupation before your file would move in priority.  We are currently floating around 61,500 active Reg Force members.  The PRes are not interested in paying a soldier to parade for 5 months prior to training commencing as it takes money away from exercises that trained soldiers will go on.

Just some answers...


----------



## iRon(V)oNKeY

Recruting Center: CFRC Vancouver (12 Medical Company) 
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Med A.
Trade Choice 2: Dental Tech
Application Date: September 13, 2003
First Contact: November 18, 2003
Medical/Aptitude completed : December 08, 2003 
PT Test completed: December 2003
Interview completed: December 2003

Sworn-in: i0n0
Basic: i0n0 (Summer 2004 is preferable, otherwise doing it during school in the fall on weekends would suffice too. Then I can go to school in summer.)

*File is in Borden, Ontario.    :warstory:


----------



## yot

Hey iron, we applied the same unit...

Recruting Center: Vancouver (12 Medical Company) 
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Tech
Trade Choice 2: Supply Tech
Trade Choice 3: Weapon Tech
Application Date: Sept 30, 2003
First Contact: Nov 14,2003
Med, aptitude completed : Dec 12, 2003
PT Test completed: Dec 22, 2003
Interview completed: Jan 12, 2004‘
Basic Training: Waiting

Also, I am waiting the security check... hope it will be back asap   

Besides, hope we are going to have same BT.. together


----------



## Yllw_Ninja

Recruting Center: Edmonton 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: None
Trade Choice 3: None
Unit Applied:1 PPCLI
Application Date: August 2003
First Contact: Sept 2003
Med, aptitude completed : October 22nd
PT Test completed: Oct 22, 2003
Interview completed: Oct 22, 2003
Basic Training: Waiting
Swearing In: Waiting

I had a full day of tests seeings how i‘m 3 hours away from the recruiting center...finished all my tests on october 22nd...then they sent my file to borden...for it to get back to Edmonton it took 3 weeks...selection was on Oct. 31st...so infantry and everything filled up...so now i wait till april for selection...joined a gym and am training hard, i‘ll have to do my physical fitness test again *only good for 6 months* but i‘m confident i‘ll geter this time


----------



## CF_MacAulay

Recruting Center: Halifax 
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry 031
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:  
Unit Applied:1st N.S. Highlanders
Application Date: September 2003
First Contact: December 2003
Med, aptitude completed : January 14 2004
PT Test completed: January 14 2004
Interview completed: January 14 2004
Basic Training: March 12-21, 2004
Swearing In: March 4,2004

Sworn In Today, Going on BMQ Next Friday!!  
*got Kitted today 2   !


----------



## Righty

Recruting Center: Winnipeg 
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Veh Tech
Trade Choice 3: 
Unit Applied: Winnipeg Rifles
Application Date: Oct 31 2003
First Contact: November 26 2003
Med, aptitude, interveiw completed : December 3 2003
PT Test completed: December 10 2003
Basic Training: Febuary 9 2004
Swearing In: Febuary 7 2004


Im in the Co-op reserves if your wondering why some of it seems strange


----------



## slaw

Recruting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM                             Trade Choice 1: Artillery 021
Trade Choice 2: Line Maintainer 052
Trade Choice 3: MSE OP 
Application Date: May 2003
First Contact: Octber 2003                     aptitude completed : Nov 22
Med: waiting                                    PT Test completed: waiting
Interview completed: waiting
Position Offered: waiting
Basic Training Begins: waiting


----------



## Pieman

*Recruting Center:* Calgary
*Regular/Reserve:* Regular
*Officer/NCM:* DEO
*Trade Choice 1:* Engineer Officer
*Trade Choice 2:* Armoured Officer
*Trade Choice 3:* Infantry Officer
*Trade Choice 4:* Signals Officer
*Application Date:* January 7th, 2004
*First Contact:* January 9th, 2004
*Aptitude Test:* Feb. 17th, 2004 (Pass)
*Medical Test:*   January 17th, 2005
*Interview completed:* January 17th, 2005
*PT Test completed:* Waiting
*Position Offered:* Waiting
*Basic Training Begins:* Waiting

*Update April 1st, 2004* My security clearance is being processed now. Since I have been out of the country, it could take anywhere from 3-18 months. Guess I will get another research job while I wait. *Sigh.* Academics. The love hate relationship.

*Update, Jan. 7, 2005* Security clearance has been cleared. It took a long 8 months, and I am pretty happy to finally be moving on.

*Update Feb 22, 2005* Changed my trade choices, and under the advice of my career advisor I added a fourth choice. Engineer Officer and Armoured have very few positions open this coming selection board (less than 15 positions each), and the odds of me being picked are unclear. Infantry and Signals have lots of positions open, so I should get picked if I am beat out by the competition in the first two trades. I neglected to update, but my interview went really well. My medical is currently in Borden being processed, should hear back sometime in March.

*Update March 1, 2005 * Medical file came back from Borden, no problems. The only hurdle left is the selection board.


----------



## iRon(V)oNKeY

Recruting Center: CFRC Vancouver (12 Medical Company) 
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Med A.
Trade Choice 2: Dental Tech
Application Date: September 13, 2003
First Contact: November 18, 2003
Medical/Aptitude completed : December 08, 2003 
PT Test completed: December 2003
Interview completed: December 2003

Sworn-in: Today, February 20th, 2004 aboard the HMCS Regna. It was a nice Navy deomstration day sail, and it included sea drills, and the enrollment (for us) by Admiral J.V. Farcier. This was a PR event for the public education sector. It was REALLY REALLY fun. We sailed to Howe Sound on a BEAUTIFUL sunny Vancouver day from 0800-1530.  :warstory:     

Basic: i0n0 (Summer 2004 is preferable, otherwise doing it during school in the fall on weekends would suffice too. Then I can go to school in summer.)


----------



## cathtaylor

Recruting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: SUPPLY TECH
Trade Choice 2: TRAFFIC TECH
Trade Choice 3: MSE OP
Application Date: Feb 19, 2004
First Contact: Feb 19, 2004
APT test: Completed March 5th 2004 - Qual. Sup Tech, Traffic Tech, and MSE OP
Security check in April 2004 completed in June 2004
Date for Med/Interview assed both Mar 25, 2004,Medical came back May 12th 2004 with a green light!!!!!!

PT Test completed: PT scheduled for June 24th 2004 and passed

Position Offered: SUPPLY TECH 911
Basic Training Begins:GOT MY OFFER..SUPPLY TECH START BMQ SEPT 28TH AND I GET SWORN IN SEPT 17TH!!!!!     YAHOOOOOOOOO ;D


----------



## CrazyCanuck

Recruting Center: Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: SIG OPS 215
Trade Choice 2: Int 111
Trade Choice 3: Vtech 411
Application Date: Feb 27 2004 (but file not complete until mid-March
First Contact: March 23 2004
Med, aptitude completed: - Scheduled for March 24
PT Test completed: -
Interview completed: - Scheduled for March 24
Position Offered: -
Basic Training Begins: -


----------



## SFontaine

Recruting Center: C Scot R
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Feb 25th, 2004
First Contact: Waiting (Recruiter told me 2 weeks)
Med, aptitude completed : Waiting..
PT Test completed: Waiting..
Interview completed: Waiting..
Position Offered: Waiting..
Basic Training Begins: Waiting..


----------



## pipstah

Recruting Center: Rimouski
Component: Regular
Trade Choice 1: Pilot (32)
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: Jan 10, 2004
First Contact: Feb 15, 2004
Tests: 
CFAT- completed, May 2001
Medical- partially completed Feb 2004
Physical- completed Feb 2004
Interview- completed and recommended for both trades
Position Offered: waiting
Basic Training Begins: waiting

Hi all, i'm presently in the reserve in 031 and i will transfer in the regular force. I finish my university in 1 month so I'm going in the EDO program. I'm gonna pass this week to have more accurate test for my eyes and other stuff. The selection board will be held around the end of march and I hope I will get positive answer for my first trade choice! In my case it went really fast and smoothly... maybe knowing the people help alot to faster the processus. I will keep updates on my situation.

Update march 8: Passed my eyes test at the ophtamologist and scored a 20/20 vision and having no eyes disfunction! One more step forward!

Update july 13 : Finally passed my medical. Got a rendez-vous at Trenton for passing the CAPS or something like that. Cant wait to go there!

Update july 31: Woot! I passed the aircrew selection test. I have to call my recruiting center to know what's happening now!


----------



## rdschultz

Recruiting Centre: Saskatoon
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: CELE (Air)
Trade Choice 2: AERE
Trade Choice 3: Sig O
Application Date: Late Jan, 2004
First Contact: Feb 9, 2004
CFAT completed: Feb 11, 2004
Medical completed: Feb 11, 2004
Interview completed: Feb 11, 2004
PT Test completed: Feb 11, 2004
Position Offered:
Basic Training Begins:

I‘m sure I posted in this thread previously, but it appears to have disappeared.  Must be a result of that data loss.  Oh well, here it is again.


----------



## Da_man

Recruting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM Trade Choice 1: INF 031
Application Date: sept 2003
First Contact: oct 2003 
aptitude completed : dec 2003
Med: jan 2004
PT Test completed: dec 2003
Interview completed: jan 2004
Position Offered: 031
Basic Training Begins: july 5


----------



## kristiegen

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: Supply Clerk
Application Date: End Feb, 2003
CFAT completed: April, 2003(should of been Mar but was postponed.)
Medical completed: April, 2003
Interview completed: April, 2003
PT Test completed: August, 2003 & March 18th, 2004
Position Offered:RMS clerk, March 18th, 2004
Basic Training Begins:April 27th, 2004


----------



## ab00013

Recruiting Center: St. John's, NFLD
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: R031 - Infantry
Trade Choice 2: None
Trade Choice 3: None
Application Date: February 26, 2004
First Contact: February 26, 2004
CFAT, Medical, Interview: March 17, 2004
PT Test: March 22, 2004
Position Offered: Got phone call July 19, 2004
Sworn in: July 22, 2004
Basic Training: Waiting (Told they would put a rush on the file for me to go in the summer because I'm starting my Master's degree in Sept.) * Update* file mistakenly put on hold, most likely will be starting reserve BMQ in Sept. *Update #2* Most likely starting BMQ in November.


----------



## SFontaine

Recruting Center: C Scot R
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Feb 25th, 2004
First Contact: April 1st
Med, aptitude completed : April 13th
PT Test completed: Waiting..
Interview completed: Waiting..
Position Offered: Waiting..
Basic Training Begins: Waiting..


----------



## Jason Bourne

Recruting Center: Edmonton Canada Place
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM:NCM
Trade Choice 1: SigOps
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: June 28 2003
First Contact: Sept 14 2003
Medical completed: November, 15 2003
PT Test: Jan 31
Interview: completed
Position Offered: Signals Ops Accepted
Basic Training Begins: April 20th


----------



## Tyrnagog

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Sig O
Trade Choice 2: CELE (Air)
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: April 2003, restarted March, 2004
First Contact: March 2003
CFAT completed: April 2003
Medical completed: Update April 7, 2004
Interview completed: Update, April 1, 2004
PT Test completed: April 27, 2004
Position Offered: Not yet
Basic Training Begins: Sometime Soon, I hope...

Update Apr. 27/04:
finished my PT.  I believe all parts of my application process have been finished.  Now I have to wait for the boards to sit, and an offer to be made.  CFRC in Edmonton said to expect that in mid June, for a Spetember start


----------



## shaun_bougie

Recruting Center: Sudbury
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: MP 811
Application Date: February 2002
First Contact: March 2002
CFAT: March 2002
Interview completed: March 2002
Deferred Application Process: May 2002
Re-Opened File: September 2003
Updated Interview: October 2003
Med File: October 2003
MPAC: February 2004
PT Test completed: March 2004 after found suitable from MPAC.
Position Offered: April 06, 2004 @ 1515
Swearing In Ceremony: May 4th, 2004
Basic Training Begins: May 11, 2004


----------



## SFontaine

Recruting Center: C Scot R
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Feb 25th, 2004
First Contact: April 1st
Med, aptitude completed : April 13th, 2004
PT Test completed: April 14th, 2004
Interview completed: Waiting..
Position Offered: Waiting..
Basic Training Begins: Waiting..


----------



## LilMissChicky

*Recruiting centre:* Ottawa
*Regular/Reserve: * Regular  
*Officer/NCM:* NCM
*Trade Choice 1:*  MedTech 737
*Trade Choice 2:*  RMS
*Trade Choice 3:*  Supply
*Application Date:* Nov 2002  
*First Contact:* Nov 2002
*CFAT, Interview and Medical:*  Dec 2002
*Medical back from Borden:* May 2003
*Medical Referral for Borden:* Aug 2003
*Clearance on medical from Borden:* Oct 2003
*PT Test:* Feb 2004
*Position offer:* MedTech 737 March 15th 2004 
*Update Interview:* March 2004
*Update Medical Part 1:* March 2004 
*Swearing in ceremony:* April 16th 2004
*Basic starts:* April 20th 2004


----------



## quebecrunner

Recruiting Center: Montréal
Force: regular
Officer/NCM: DEO 
Trade Choice 1: Armoured
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Bioscience
Application Date: March  2003 
First Contact: March  2003 
Test Dates Confirmed: April 2003 
Tests Completed: All
Previous Service check: it took them 2 months to receive the file.  
Physical: completed on april 03
Medical: Completed on late may 03
Interview: July 2003. but the med tech didnt see during the med test that i am a V4   :rage:  . So, during the interview, the officer realise the mistake. I had to change my occupation choice then return for a second interview. So, my last choice became the first and only one: Bioscience officer trade. Second interview: September 2003

Position Offered: None. Fifth on the waiting list. 

I then decide to return in the reserve for a few years:

Force: reserve
Officer/NCM: DEO 
Unit: 51ième ambulance de campagne
Trade Choice 1: 048 
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: January  2004 
Tests Completed: All previously done
position offered: Yes... April 04
Basic Training Begins: Probably on july 04.


----------



## Mat-V

Recruiting Center: Montréal
Force: regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: March 2002
First Contact: March 2002
Test Dates Confirmed: April 2002
Tests Completed: All
Physical: completed on april 2003
Medical: Completed on late February 03
Interview: January 2003. 

During my medical, the med tech classified me as V4 so any combat arms trade were out of the question for me. In march 2003 I had laser surgery to solve this problem once and for all.

Second medical : completed on July 2003 and classified as V1

Position Offered: Armoured soldier on April 21st 2004

BASIC BEGINS ON MAY 11th COURSE 0151!

I have to redo the medical, physical and the interview again but it took me 2 years to get the freaking call it‘s not going to stop me.

ARMY HERE I COME !    :tank:


----------



## chipdudeman

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Force: regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armour
Trade Choice 3: Fire Fighter
Application Date: March 2004
First Contact: March 2003
Test Dates Confirmed: April 21 2004
Tests Completed: All
Physical: completed on april 21 2004
Medical: Completed on April 21 2004
Interview: April 21 2004 
Offer: November 29 2004 Accepted

Such a relief.................... Except too excited to sleep.


----------



## soon to be infantry

Recruiting center: CFRC Victoria.
Force: Regular.
Officer/NCM: Non Commisioned.
Trade choice 1: Armoured 011
Trade choice 2: Infantry 031
Trade choice 3: ------------
Application date: Augest 2003
First Contact: September 2003
Medical/Interview/CFAT: October/December 2003.

Position Offered: Armoured 011, May 19TH 2004

BASIC BEGINS JULY 13TH 2004


----------



## sirmckinnon

Hey guys, here it goes

Recruting Center: toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: 1st app,2001, 2nd app,november 2003
First Contact: December 2003
Med, aptitude completed : Janurary 2004
PT Test completed: Janurary 2004
Interview completed: Janurary 2004
Position Offered: May 2004
Basic Training Begins: July 13th (finally)


----------



## dann0

Recruting Center: Barrie, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3: Engineer
Application Date: July '03
First Contact: July '03
Aptitude completed : August '03
PT Test completed: Janurary '04
Medical completed: Janurary '04
Interview completed: Janurary '04
Position Offered: RCR (031) May '04
Swearing in:   August 4th
Basic Training Begins: August 17th


----------



## yot

Update:

Recruting Center: Vancouver (12 Medical Company) 
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Tech
Trade Choice 2: Supply Tech
Trade Choice 3: Weapon Tech
Application Date: Sept 30, 2003
First Contact: Nov 14,2003
Med, aptitude completed : Dec 12, 2003
PT Test completed: Dec 22, 2003
Interview completed: Jan 12, 2004‘
Job offer: May 27, 2004
Basic Training: Waiting

yea, findally I got a call today... sworn in on June 10


----------



## wongskc

Recruiting Centre: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Weapons Tech
Trade Choice 2: Supply Tech
Trade Choice 3: Vechicle Tech
Application Date: End Jan 2004
First Contacted: Mid Feb 2004
CFAT completed: March 2004
Medical completed: April 2004
Interview completed: April 2004
PT Test completed: May 2004
Position Offered: 17 June 2004
Basic Training Begins: 26 July 2004

4 June - Changed Trade choices.   My medical came back stating my eyes were V4, so I can't do any combat arms.   Unfortunately, all my first choices were combat arms trades.

18 June - Updated employment offer.   Was offered Weapons Tech slot at the local service battalion.

12 July - Was finally informed about when I start BMQ


----------



## Benoit

Recruiting Center: St.John‘s
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry (031)
Trade Choice 2: Field Engineer (041)
Trade Choice 3: NCIOP (275)
Application Date: April 13, 2004
First Contact: April 16, 2004
Test Dates Confirmed: Mar 02, 2004
Tests Completed: Mar 02, 2004 (CFAT, Medical,Int,Pt)
Position Offered:May 28, 2004 -infantry (031) 
Basic Training Begins: August 17 2004 (St.Jean Que)


----------



## BDTyre

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Force: reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: 23 July 2003
First Contact: 30 Sept. 2003
Test Dates Confirmed: 30 Sept. 2003
Tests Completed: CFAT, Medical, Interview
Physical: 
Medical: 4 Nov. 2003
Interview: 4 Nov 2003.

Still waiting for my appeal re: a medical issue to LEAVE for Borden....


----------



## Trav

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular Force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice#1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice#2: Infantry
Trade Choice#3: Armoured
Application Date: May 2003
First Contacted: May 2003
CFAT Completed: June 2003
Medical Completed: June 2003
Interview Completed: first interview June 2003/updated interview Feb 2004
PT Test Completed: March 2004
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## unreal

Recruting Center:        1070 West Georgia, Vancouver, B.C.
Component:                      Primary Reserve
Trade Choice:                6th Field Engineers
Application Date:          Thursday March 25, 2004
First Contact:                 Thursday March 18, 2004
Tests: 
CFAT-                                     Thursday April 22, 2004
Medical-                                  Wednesday May 12, 2004
Physical-                                Wednesday June 2, 2004
Interview-                            Wednesday June 2, 2004
Position Offered:            Thursday June 23, 2004
Basic Training Begins: Thursday July 1, 2004


----------



## ChOppY

Recruting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry (PPCLI)
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: 1rst Week Feb/04
First Contact: 2nd Week Feb/04
Aptitude completed : 27th/April/04
PT  completed: 1rst Week March/04
Interview completed: Waiting...
Medical completed: Waiting...
Position Offered: Waiting...
Basic Training Begins: Waiting...


----------



## spenco

Recruting Center:Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry-Seaforth Highlanders 
Application Date: 17 March 04
First Contact: 25 April 04
Aptitude completed : 5 May 04
PT   completed: 19 May 04
Interview completed: 27 May 04
Medical completed: 31 May 04
Position Offered: not yet.
Basic Training Begins: Hopefully weekend BMQ in sept or oct.


----------



## rcr

Recruiting Centre: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineers (043)
Trade Choice 2: Infantry (031)
Trade Choice 3: Sig Op (215)
Application Date: Sept 2003
First Contact: Sept 2003
Aptitude Completed: Sept 2003
Interview Completed: Sept 2003
Medical Completed: Sept 2003
PT Completed: Oct 2003 /Updated: May 2004
Position Offered: Infantry (031) w/ RCR
Basic Training Begins: Aug 2004


----------



## RDA

Recruiting Center: Calgary, AB
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: SIGS 84
Trade Choice 2: CELE (Air) 83
Application Date: June 7, 2004
First Contact: June 14, 2004
CFAT Completed: June 29, 2004
Medical: Aug. 16, 2004
Interview: Aug. 19, 2004
Position Offered: Dec. 7, 2004 (SIGS 84)
Physical: Dec. 13, 2004
Basic Training Begins: Jan. 17, 2004   :warstory:


----------



## Raquette

Recruiting Center: Montreal, QC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Vandoo
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Tech Supply
Application Date: June 27 2003
First Contact: June 29 2003
Tests Completed: July 8 2003
Physical: July 31 2003
Medical: August 24 2003
Interview: August 26 2003
Position Offered: Infantry
Basic Training Begins: July 20 2004


----------



## greener

Recruiting Center: Moncton NB
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ATIS TECH
Trade Choice 2: COMM RSCH
Trade Choice 3: IMAGE TECH
Application Date: June 7 2004
First Contact: June 18 2004
Physical: June 23 2004
Medical: June 23 2004 - back from Borden, all clear
Interview: June 23 2004 - strong candidate for ATIS Tech trade
PT Test Completed: September 7 2004
Position Offered: COMM RSCH November 19 2004
Sworn in: January 6 2005
Basic Training Begins: January 18 2005

Selection board is September 15th. I'll be merit listed as soon as Moncton forwards my PT results to Fredericton. I was told my file will be in Borden for the selection board.

Update: I didn't make the Sept selection board due to everything being held up by the PT test. My file is complete today, will be sent to Borden to get merit listed soon. Next selection board for ATIS Tech is Jan 14th.

Update: I've been offered COMM RSCH November 19 2004, will be calling in to accept. More details on Monday November 22 2004.

Final Update: Swearing in is January 6 2005 in Fredericton, BMQ starts January 18 2005. See some of you there hopefully.


----------



## jswift872

Recruiting Center: Halifax NS
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Honestly can't remember, lol?
Application Date: 1st week of Feb.
First Contact: 2nd week of may
Tests Completed: may 19 2004
Physical: may 19 2004
Medical: may 17 i believe 2004
Interview: may 17
Position Offered: Infantry
Basic Training Begins: Friday June 25 2004


----------



## space_sldr

I was one of the lucky ones   :

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: May 2004
First Contact: May 2004
Aptitude Completed: May 2004
PT Completed: May 2004
Medical Completed: June 2004
Interview Completed: June 2004
Position Offered: Artillery
Basic Training Begins: July 2004


----------



## rdschultz

I'll update mine too:  

Recruiting Centre: Saskatoon
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: CELE (Air)
Trade Choice 2: AERE
Trade Choice 3: Sig O
Application Date: Late Jan, 2004
First Contact: Feb 9, 2004
CFAT completed: Feb 11, 2004
Medical completed: Feb 11, 2004
Interview completed: Feb 11, 2004
PT Test completed: Feb 11, 2004
Position Offered: SIGS O - June 23, 2004
Basic Training Begins: Sept 13, 2004


----------



## Tigger

Recruiting Centre:Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: AERE
Trade Choice 2: NCS
Trade Choice 3: MS
Application Date: Nov 1st, 2003 (renewed)
First Contact: Nov 10, 2003
CFAT completed: Sep 18, 2002
Medical completed: Feb 22, 2004
Interview completed: Apr 5, 2004
PT Test completed: Oct 10, 2003, Apr 17, 2004
Position Offered: AERE - June 28, 2004
Basic Training Begins: Sept 13, 2004


----------



## Ian_M

Recruiting Centre: Sydney Garrison/Sydney
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: R23 Infantry Officer 
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: June 30, 2004
First Contact: July 5th, 2004
CFAT completed: July 7th, 2004
Medical completed:
Interview completed: 
PT Test completed: 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## PARAMEDIC

FIRST THINGS FIRST....NICE WORK SHADOW ...BOUT TIME HAD AN ORGANISED POST   
secondly been far too long for me to remember my   app date
cfrc: mississauga
ncm
trade choice 1: 031(infantry)
trade choice 2: 737 (med tech) 
app date :sometime in 2002
cfat:completed
fit test: completed(think may 6)
meds: completed(results came back clean from borden last month)
called up cfrc in mississauga, they told me they'd call me back in a month ..been far more than that now
trying to get into pats 1 or 3getting lazy now stopped my routine altogether ..got into the retarted habbit of smoking again..I HATE MYSELF for that one ...gonna get back in shape ...all 135 pounds of it!!!   
sorry for the incomplete post b4 ppl my dog went epileptic..
AS FOR CFRC MISSISSAUGA (they seems like good guys ..but im really starting to get annoyed{ yeah ppl no lectures on the wait makes better commitment bull$hit   coz im still commited ..only if i got the chance to live my commitment} 

FOR ALL WAITING >>KEEP THE FAITH >> HOPE TO SEE U GUYS THERE   IF I EVER GET MY CALL

update: Canadian security check completed waiting on the 2nd Presec to clear and not being born here is a major hinderance.12-18 months to clear

Status: still in limbo   and lovin it  parapapa  pa lol


----------



## Tickles

Recruiting Centre: Thunder Bay
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Aircraft Structures Tech
Application Date: April 5, 2004
CFAT completed: April 13, 2004
PT Test completed: Apr 16, 2004
Interview completed: April 22, 2004
Medical completed: May 4, 2004

Letter Received: May 13, 2004

Dear Tom

This letter is in regards to your application for the Canadian Forces (regular). Your file is complete and you are being considered for selection in your chosen occupations of Infantry Soldier, Combat Engineer, and Aircraft Structures Technician.

If you are selected you will be contacted by our office staff with details and arrangements will be made for your enrolment into the Canadian forces. You are reminded that you are responsible for keeping your file current. If you have any changes to your personal situation, upgrade in education or medical issues you should report them to this office as soon as possible.   Please remember that this is a competitive process and an employment offer is not guaranteed, however your file is complete and in good standing.

Your interest in the Canadian Forces is appreciated. If you have any questions or concerns please feel free to contact this office at _ _ _-_ _ _ _.

Yours Truly,
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
Sergeant
Acting Detachment Commander

Position Offered: August 16 2004 (Infantry RCR)
Basic Training Begins: September 7 2004


----------



## kastanis

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: PLT 
Trade Choice 2: AERE
Trade Choice 3: CELE
Application Date: May 26, 2004
First Contact: July 2, 2004
CFAT completed: July 6, 2004
Medical completed: Aug 10, 2004
Interview completed: Aug 10, 2004
PT Test completed: July 14, 2004
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Harrier101

Recruiting Center: Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVS Tech
Trade Choice 2: Traffic Tech
Trade Choice 3: Airframe/Structures Tech
Application Date: Aug 13 2004
First Contact:           ?
Tests Completed:     ?
Physical:                  ?
Medical:                  ?
Interview:               ?
Position Offered:      ?
Basic Training Begins:?


----------



## DrSize

Recruiting Centre:Thunder Bay
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Logistics Officer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: August 3, 2004
First Contact: August 3, 2004
CFAT completed: August 17, 2004
Medical completed: August 17, 2004
Interview completed: August 30, 2004
PT Test completed: August 17, 2004

Update August 18th 
- Completed the aptitude test no problem and qualified for all officer and ncm positions
- Failed the physical testing.   Had no problems with pushups, situps, or grip test but failed the VO2 Max.   I think the reason for this is because I ate a huge McDonalds meal 30 minutes before the test.   Will be retaking the test beginning of Sept.
- Medical was good except my eyes were not overly strong for distance so I need to see an optomitrist and get a form filled out by him.   Appointment for an optomitrist is set for August 19th.

Update August 20th
-Eyes are fine and healthy, just not 20/20.   Gave the form to the medic that the optomitrist filled out and the medic said I would most likely be classified as a V2

Update August 30th
-Had my interview, the Captain said I am competitive but he noticed on my medical that went out some number that may cause problems in Borden.   A pretty big let down as I thought my medical was going to not have any problems.   So now all I can do is wait, he also mentioned there is no point redoing my physical until my medical comes back from Borden.   Hopefully it will be back in time for the Fall Selection.....only time will tell

Update Feb 2nd
-Ended up finding out why my medical was not cleared the end of November.   Went to go see my family doctor for the necessary tests and then handed in the forms.   About 3 weeks later recieved a letter saying my medical is now cleared.   So I went into the RC and they informed me everything was good and they said I will do my physical testing after I recieve my offer.   Apparently I was selected at the last selection board but becasue my medical was not cleared they could not offer me the position.   They informed me I may recieve an offer before year end (March 31).   If not my file will be complete for this selection board in May and they told me if I was selected at the last one there is no reason why I would not be selected again!!!!   So it more or less sounds like I am just waiting until Septembers BOTC!!!!!!!

Update Feb 14th
-Went in to redo my physical testing.....passed easily except the VO2Max, scored 41 and needed a 39 so I passed.  That test is complete bullshit for people over 250lbs, I can run 6 miles no problem at a fast pace.

Update Feb 16th
-Got a phone call and got my official offer for infantry officer.  Will be going in next week to sign the paperwork and basic officer training is Sept 12th.


Position Offered: Infantry Officer Feb. 16/2005
Basic Training Begins: Sept 12/2005


----------



## rormson

DrSize said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre:Thunder Bay
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Logistics Officer
> Trade Choice 2: Signals Officer
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: August 3, 2004
> First Contact: August 3, 2004
> CFAT completed: August 17, 2004
> Medical completed: August 17, 2004
> Interview completed: August 17, 2004



?? Future dates I presume


----------



## Born2Fly

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer - DEO
Trade Choice 1: Pilot (32)
Trade Choice 2: Health Care Admin (48)
Trade Choice 3: Air Nav (31)
Application Date: July 28, 2004
First Contact: July 30, 2004
CFAT completed: Back in 1996. Unknown if I have to write it again.
Medical completed: Waiting.
Interview completed: Waiting.
PT Test completed: Waiting.
Position Offered: Waiting.
Basic Training Begins: Waiting.

NOTE: Previous service from 1996. CFRC most likely trying to obtain my file currently.  :boring:


----------



## pipstah

Recruting Center: Rimouski
Component: Regular
Trade Choice 1: Pilot (32)
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: Jan 10, 2004
First Contact: Feb 15, 2004
Tests: 
CFAT- completed, May 2001
Medical- partially completed Feb 2004
Physical- completed Feb 2004
Interview- completed and recommended for both trades
Position Offered: waiting
Basic Training Begins: waiting

Hi all, i'm presently in the reserve in 031 and i will transfer in the regular force. I finish my university in 1 month so I'm going in the EDO program. I'm gonna pass this week to have more accurate test for my eyes and other stuff. The selection board will be held around the end of march and I hope I will get positive answer for my first trade choice! In my case it went really fast and smoothly... maybe knowing the people help alot to faster the processus. I will keep updates on my situation.

Update march 8: Passed my eyes test at the ophtamologist and scored a 20/20 vision and having no eyes disfunction! One more step forward!

Update july 13 : Finally passed my medical. Got a rendez-vous at Trenton for passing the CAPS or something like that. Cant wait to go there!

Update july 31: Woot! I passed the aircrew selection test. I have to call my recruiting center to know what's happening now!

Update august 10: Finally got my official offer and i start my course september 13!


----------



## dwyer.sd

Offers are tied to the Strategic Intake Plan.  Each trade can only hire so many pers during a fiscal year.  Those positiopns are released for offers each quarter so that we hire people all year long.  LCIS and ATIS have a much lower number of positions than Infantry, so you may be number ten on the merit list but only 8 were selected during the 1st quarter board.  At the next board, after more files come in to compete with yours, you may be 17 on the merit list and again only 8 get selected.

Your file will only sit on the merit board for each trade for three boards, then you will be contacted as not selected in competition.  This could take two years.


----------



## casing

As this is my final addition to my post in this thread, I am moving it to the end of the thread and editing my previous entries accordingly.

*Recruiting Centre:* Calgary
*Regular/Reserve:* Regular
*Officer/NCM:* DEO
*Trade Choice 1:* AERE
*Trade Choice 2:* CELE (Air)
*Trade Choice 3:* Sig O
*Application Date:* Dec 17, 2003
*First Contact:* Jan 9, 2004
*Date for CFAT:* March 2, 2004 - Passed
*Medical completed:* March 29 - No problems, file sent to Borden; May 26 - Med back. All good.
*Interview completed:* March 29 - Recommended as very strong candidate
*PT Test completed:* June 24
*Position Offered:* June 18 - AERE
*Swearing-in Ceremony:* Aug 25
*Basic Training Begins:* Sept 13

This will likely be a very slow process. Have to wait on verification of former service to show up at the CFRC.   I'll probably do the medical and interview soon, and the PT test after the VFS shows up.

_*Update, March 4:*_ Well, I just booked my medical and interview for March 29. Seems that they have already obtained my VFS!     It was in the computer system. How about that!     So this pushes my expected timeline ahead by about 1 year!   Better get moving on preparation for the PT test...

_*Update, March 29:*_ Completed my interview and medical today. Interview was first. Took close to 2 hours and 45 minutes.   Went well and was told I am a very competitive candidate.   10 minutes after my interview completed I did the medical, Parts I & II.   No issues.   File sent off to Borden.   Now I'm just waiting for my medical to be approved by the docs in Borden and I'll do the PT test.   Hopefully this will all be completed for the next selection board, which is supposedly later this month (April) or sometime in May. So, one interesting thing I learned today is that when I enrolled into the Reserves in '91 my vision was V1.   Now it's V3.   Glad it isn't worse.

_*Update, April 21:*_ Learned today that my file has been sent to the selection boards. My medical still hasn't returned from Borden, but I guess that isn't such a huge deal since they are expecting it back very soon. The deadline for officer candidate files to get to Borden for the selection committees is April 26. I'm very pleased mine has been sent. I was also instructed *not* to book my PT test until I receive an offer for employment from the selection boards. The offer would be pending successfully passing the PT test.

_*Update, May 26:*_ Queried my file manager and got a response that my medical came back and I was found suitable for my selected trades.   Was also told that some DEO boards have sat, but no offers are issued to anyone until all the boards are done their selections.

_*Update, June 9:*_ Received a phone call from an LT at the CFRC indicating that my name is on the list to receive an offer package for Sig O.   Now, this occupation was my 3rd choice, but it doesn't bother me because my education and experience are actually directly applicable to this position (right down to working on comms systems for the Army) and not at all applicable to the other two positions, especially AERE.   The only disapointment I have whatsoever is that I wanted Air Force, but that's minor.   I'll update again when I get more info.

_*Update, June 18:*_ Contacted by my recruiting officer and offered AERE.   This is a change from my update on June 9, but I'm not complaining.   I was told a few particulars, asked a few other particulars, and was given 14 days to accept the offer.   I will accept it on Monday (June 21).   The offer is conditional on me passing the PT and I am supposed to make an attempt at it ASAP.   So, one last hurdle.   I'm on cloud 9 right now.   What a trip!

_*Update, June 24:*_ Passed PT today, nothing is left outstanding.   Here's how I did on the PT, in the order they were completed:
Step Test - Needed a VO2 of at least 39, got 42.2 -- Did 3 stages
Pushups - 27
Situps - 25
Grip - 106 (left 51, right 55)

_*Update, August 9:*_ A few weeks ago my swearing-in ceremony was changed from Sept 1 to Aug 25.   Just means I'll officially be a member of the CF that much sooner.   ;D

_*Update, August 25:*_ My swearing-in ceremony was today.   My wife was there for it and seemed to get a better understanding of things just from that little session.   6 new DEO candidates (including myself) were sworn in today.
               - 2 Engineer (Army)
               - 1 Systems Engineer (Navy)
               - 1 Aerospace Engineer (Air Force, that would be me!)
               - 1 Military Police Officer (Army, the only female)
               - 1 Infantry (Army, obviously)
Not sure of everyones' ages.   Two were 25, one was 34 (me again!) and the other three looked to be mid- to late-20's.   An Air Force captain did the swearing-in.   He started out by just addressing everyone present and talking about the challenges that we were about to embark upon.   Hardships, rewards, the usual spiel.   It was a good speech and I think the family and friends present appreciated it.   They he swore everyone in, one at a time.   I went first (alphabetical, I think).   He just says a few words at a time and you repeat after him.   Then a little handshake (which he called our first CF test, the "grip test") with the certificate presentation as a photo op.  I took a pic of the Infantry guy, who was there by himself (had to travel a ways, I guess), doing his grip test. I'll give him a copy.   That was it.   Simple and straight forward.   Once our ceremony was done there were 6 OCdt Pilots that showed up for a meet and greet with us, as we'll all be on the same flight out of here.   The 6 pilots were all sworn in on March 29th in order to make the fiscal year.   They've all been working on OJT at the CFRC for the past couple of months and apparently have really been put through the paces by the various CF pers in Calgary.   Three of the pilots were CEOTP intake, with the other three DEO.   One of the CEOTP pilots is female.

All in all, pleased as punch to offically be a member of the CF!


----------



## Born2Fly

Awesome! Congratulations on AERE.



> - 2 Engineer (Army)
> - 1 Systems Engineer (Navy)
> - 1 Aerospace Engineer (Air Force, that would be me!)
> - 1 Military Police Officer (Army, the only female)
> - 1 Infantry (Army, obviously)




Wow. That's quite the mix. I'm curious what mix I'll get if and when I get sworn in. I'm still waiting for my VFS. You were lucky to get yours so fast.


See you around the hangar sometime.  8)


----------



## carrieb

Recruting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Nurse (RNEP)

Application Date: May 20/04
First Contact: May 25/04
Med, aptitude completed : June 07/04
PT Test completed: Aug 20/04
Interview completed: Aug 04/04
Position Offered: Nurse
Enrollment: Sept 2/04
Basic Training Begins: IAP begins May, 24/2005


----------



## Zarack21

Recruting Center: Trois-Rivières, QC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sig Op, 215

Application Date: March 25/04
First Contact: March 25/04
Med, aptitude completed : April 07/04
PT Test completed: April 15/04
Interview completed: June 04/04
Position Offered: August 24/04
Enrollment: October 27/04
BMQ: November 9/04

Damn i can't wait for the swear-in ceremony and the Basic training to start !


----------



## BDTyre

Here's mine just so people know how long things can take.

Recruting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: R031 (Infantry)
Trade Choice 2: n/a
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date: June 05, 2003
First Contact: Sept 30, 2003 (I dropped in to the CFRC -they did not call me)
Med, aptitude completed : CFAT: October 15, 2003; Med pt. 1 Ocotber 23 2003
PT Test completed: June 30, 2004
Interview completed: October 23, 2003
Position Offered: n/a
Basic Training Begins: n/a

I failed my first PT test due to a minor injury to my wrists which affected my grip.  That was Nov. 5 2003.  I had it rescheduled for Jan 26. but they closed my file early January for a medical reason.  I dropped off the paperwork to re-open my file on April 19, and again (different paperwork) about three weeks after that.  My up-date interview and PT test were completed the 30th of June; supposedly my medical had been sent back to Borden at the end of May.

And I'm still waiting for it....


----------



## Freight_Train

Recruiting Center: Kelowna, BC
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry R031
Trade Choice 2: Infantry R031
Trade Choice 3: Infantry R031
Application Date: February 3/04
First Contact: January/04
CFAT completed: March 23/04
Medical completed: May 25/04
PT Test completed: May 27/04
Interview completed: March 23/04
Position Offered: August 19/04
Enrolment: September 2/04
BMQ: ???


----------



## Freddie

ChOppY said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry (PPCLI)
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: 1rst Week Feb/04
> First Contact: 2nd Week Feb/04
> Aptitude completed : 27th/April/04
> PT   completed: 1rst Week March/04
> Interview completed: Waiting...
> Medical completed: Waiting...
> Position Offered: Waiting...
> Basic Training Begins: Waiting...



Updates -

Interview completed: August 25th, 2004 - 2 hrs 15 mins later: "Good to Go" for trade 031
Was told by Capt. that even if my file wasn't back from Borden before PPCLI Selection Board was convened, I'd be Merit Listed "Pending Medical File's Return" & "everything would be alright..."

Mmm-Hmm...

Medical completed: September 9th, 2004 - According to Sr. Medic: "Everything A-OK" - File gone off to Borden
Spoke w/Cpl. @ Recruit Ctr to finalize file: was informed that regardless of what the Capt. had told me, according to the Cpl (who stated "She wouldn't really know anyway. She only does interviews..."), there would be NO WAY I'd be Merit Listed before proper reception of Med. file from Borden (?!). Was told such procedures used to be allowed through some kinda "higher-up's" authorization, but no more. Or not for me n-e-way... Was told next Selection Board for PPCLI was Sept. 15th, 2004 (Capt. had said Oct. 15th, 2004), negating any & all of chances of making that cut... Once again... Advised to be prepared to wait til next year (no specs. given as to exactly when). 
Am now under the very distinct impression that somehow, someway all my appointments seem to be scheduled in order for me to keep missing Selection Board dates, however ridiculous that may be...
Took down all names & ranks this time: ready to raise a s**t storm if I don't get the straight facts for once, as all this "I'm right. He's wrong. He said, she said. I dunno. Can't discuss info of such nature..." crap is getting extremely redundant.

Called Capt. 3 times & left separate voicemails w/Qs & contact info. Still no word back from anyone to this day. Yup Yup...

From a professional stand-point this whole process has been amazingly ridiculous. Nothing short of it... From the actual recruiter's sales pitch to the vague and evasive aswers of the Recruitment staff, I still find myself confused. 
Got me thinking that if it's so hard for these dudes to get the simplest facts straight & offer the smallest bit of help, what the hell must it be like in field, under stress, when in dire need of some real assistance (?!).

On the brighter side: Can't get a Pit to let go of the bone if he don't wanna =)
This is my career choice. My bone! 
HeHeHe


----------



## Craig M

Recruting Center: London Ont.
Component: Primary Reserve
Trade Choice 1: Combat Eng. 043
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: Sept 2/2004
Tests: 
CFAT- completed, Sept 20/2004
Medical- completed, Sept 20/2004
Physical-completed, Mar 18/2005
Interview- completed, Sept 20/2004
Position Offered:
Basic Training Begins: Still waiting


----------



## Fruss

It's my turn to write this!!   

Recruting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: LCIS Tech (227)
Trade Choice 2: ATIS Tech (226)
Trade Choice 3: SigOp (215)
Application Date: Sept 9th 2004
First Contact: Sept 9th 2004
Aptitude completed : Sept 15th 2004
PT   completed: Nov 5th
Interview completed: Oct 4th 2004
Medical completed: Oct 4th 2004, All documents handed over on Oct 27th. Came back from Borden on Dec 5th
Merit listed: Between Dec 5th and Dec 15th
Position Offered: Jan 5th 2005
Basic Training Begins: Feb 1st 2005

Update October 10th 2004: I had my interview on Oct 4th. Approved for my 1st choice my denied for the other 2 (I'm a V4 (eyes)).   I will change my 1st choice to 226 ATIS Tech and 2nd choice Sig Op. I have to postpone my PT Test as I'm not in shape yet. I did my medical test on the same day!!

Update October 20th 2004: My new PT test will be Nov 5th and I have to get a form filled out by a doctor regarding my asthma..   The appointment is next week.

Update October 27th 2004: All documents for the medical file are in..   Waiting for the file to go to Borden and back..

Update Nov 5th: PT Test passed. I just have to wait now...

Update Dec 14th: Seems like I forgot to update my post...   I changed my choices once again, but this time, it's for good!!   LCIS Tech (227), ATIS Tech (226) and COMM RSCH (291)

Update Dec 15th: I called the CFRC this morning to have an update on my medical file, it's back from Borden, I'm merited listed, and the PO I talked to told me that I have a job offer!!! I still have to wait for the official call (probably this week), but my BMQ would start Feb 1st!!

Update Dec 20th: I still haven't receive the call from the CFRC and it's closed for xmas until Jan 4th..   Hopefully, I'll get the call in the first few days..   I still have to quit my job!!   :'(

Update Jan 5th 2005: I got the call yesterday but wasn't home, they sent me an email to inform me to contact them. We talked this morning and I got my 1st choice!! It's official now!!!  Let the process begins!!  Put everything in storage!!


----------



## scaddie

Recruting Center: West Nova Scotia
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry 031
Trade Choice 2: SIG OPS 215
Trade Choice 3: Medic
Application Date: August 7th, 2004
First Contact: September 14th, 2004
Med, aptitude completed : September 28th, 2004
PT Test completed: September 28th, 2004
Interview completed: September 28th, 2004
Position Offered: Sept 28th, 2004
Basic Training Begins: Hopefully November


----------



## Goober

Recruiting Centre: Halifax but then transfered my file to Sydney to expidite process.
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 031 Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 043 Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: 021 Artillary (field)
Application Date: April 12th, 2004 (give or take 1 or 2 days)
First Contact: April 14th, 2004
Date for CFAT: April 15th, 2004 - Passed
Transfered file from HFX RC to SYD RC: September 6th, 2004
Medical completed: Sept 9th, 2004 - No problems, file sent to Borden, still awaiting results.
Interview completed: Sept 9th, 2004 - Recommended no problem
PT Test completed: Sept 13th, 2004 (30 pushups, 25 situps, 2 step levels 5 and 6, 53 on both R and L hands for grip, 106 total)
Background check completed: Week of Sept 20th/04
Merit Listed: Week of Oct 25th/04
Position Offered: Nov 19th/04 (selection board sat Nov 5th)
Swearing-in Ceremony: January 11th 2005
Basic Training Begins: Awaiting - January 25th 2005


----------



## devoid

Recruiting Centre:London.
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 215 Sig Op
Trade Choice 2: 291 COMM RES
Trade Choice 3: 052 Line Tech
Application Date: Aug. 2nd 2004
First Contact: Aug.2, 2004
Date for CFAT: Aug.23rd- Passed
Medical completed: Aug.23rd, 2004 - V4 vision, file sent to Borden, still awaiting results. Got results oct 20th.
Interview completed: Aug.23rd, 2004 - no problems
PT Test completed: Aug. 30, 2004 no problems
Background check completed: sept. 14th/04
Position Offered: Nov.16th
Swearing-in Ceremony: soon
Basic Training Begins: Jan.11th


----------



## Mischiefz

Recruiting Centre:Vancouver.
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 291 COMM RES
Trade Choice 3: 227 LCIS Tech
Application Date: Sept. 5 2004
First Contact: Oct.13, 2004
Date for CFAT: Oct 19. 2004, Passed
Medical completed: Jan 25/05, had to have 2 forms filled out by family doctor for adhd and migraines
Interview completed: Jan 25/05
PT Test Jan 29 Passed


----------



## okeefe

Born2Fly said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: CFRC Victoria
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer - DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot (32)
> Trade Choice 2: Health Care Admin (48)
> Trade Choice 3: Air Nav (31)
> Application Date: July 28, 2004
> First Contact: July 30, 2004
> CFAT completed: Back in 1996. Unknown if I have to write it again.
> Medical completed: Waiting.
> Interview completed: Waiting.
> PT Test completed: Waiting.
> Position Offered: Waiting.
> Basic Training Begins: Waiting.
> 
> NOTE: Previous service from 1996. CFRC most likely trying to obtain my file currently.   :boring:


----------



## okeefe

Provide me with your last name so I can isolate your file.  As 32/48/31 and previous svc in the forces I can aid your file but if you do not speak to your recruiting centre we cannot help you out.  Please ask for Det Comd during your next call/visit.  CO, Lt(N).  BTW we have instituted a new processing system and if you do not supply all the documentation requested while other applicants do, you force my hand to process other applicants before you.  See you soon, hopefully.  CO, Lt(N)


----------



## Torlyn

Recruiting Centre: Calgary
Reg/Res: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: MARS 071
Trade Choice 2: ANAV 031 (added Nov 25)
Trade Choice 3: Nada (yet)
Application Date: Sept 24, 2004
First Contact: Sept 27, 2004
CFAT: September 30, 2004
Medical: October 15, 2004
Interview: October 15, 2004
ANAV Screening test: December 6, 2004
CFASC: March 12-16, passed
NOAB: May 2-6
PT: Waiting
Offer: Waiting
BOTC: Waiting

Thus far, passed everything with flying colours.  Don't know about the medical yet, as the results take a bit.  Now have to wait until March selection board..  Time to make myself more competitive...  

EDIT DEC 7: Nailed the ANAV test to the wall.  (Wow, is THAT harder than CFAT)  Being booked for more blood/urine work, & a cyclo (sp?) for me eyeballs.  Have to re-interview with Cpt. Maclean this week, getting there.

EDIT JAN 28: Medical back, no problems.  Will be booked on CFASC course as soon as CFRC gets the hard copy of my medical back from Borden (1-2 weeks)  Slowly but surely...  

Edited Nov 26, 2004 to add ANAV 031 as 2nd choice & add testing date

EDIT Mar 19: Returned from CFASC, passed.


----------



## Sappo

Recruiting Centre: London, then transferred to barrie
Reg/Res: Res
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry 031
Trade Choice 2: n/a
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date: Early June, 2004
First Contact: Jan 2004
CFAT: June 15, 2004
Medical: June 15, 2004 (sent to borden on the basis of calcium in my urine sample, had to goto my family doctor etc and got passed medical mid august)
Interview: June 15, 2004
PT: Sept 28, 2004
Offer: Waiting... (was told when I completed my PT testing that I was done and would be merit listed immediatly, just found out 1 day ago that for some reason my initial application form was missing a signature or 3 on the acceptance of offer... even though I finished that on the day of my CFAT, just mailed it off yesterday and called to confirm with the Sgt, am still not merit listed thanks to that)
BMQ: Waiting...


----------



## speed400m

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Reg/Res: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: (COMM RSCH) 291
Trade Choice 2: (LCIS TECH) 227
Trade Choice 3: ATIS TECH
Application Date: Oct 21, 2004
First Contact: Nov 2, 2004
CFAT: Nov 10, 2004
Medical: Nov 10, 2004
Interview: Nov 10, 2004
PT: Nov 24, 2004
Offer: Waitiing
BMQ: waiting


----------



## jarko

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Reg/Res: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: (Infantry) 031
Trade Choice 2: none
Trade Choice 3: none
Application Date: July 22, 2004
CFAT: July 26, 2004
PT: July 26, 2004 
Medical: August 4, 2004
Interview: August 4, 2004
Merit Listed: September 25, 2004
Offer: Waitiing
BMQ: waiting


----------



## RDA

cgyflames01 said:
			
		

> Please older guys; dont start on this kids grammer. I know your dying to!!!



Dude, yours isn't much better...  :

*ali:*   The Canadian Forces recruiting website is probably the best place to start.   Pay particular attention to the "Basic Eligibility Requirements" section.   Here is a link to the website:   http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/howtojoin/eligibility_e.aspx


----------



## annemarielyman

This is for my husband. Hope it helps.

Recruiting Centre: London
Reg/Res: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: (Vehicle Tech) 411 - Skilled
Trade Choice 2: none
Trade Choice 3: none
Application Date: October 13, 2004
CFAT: October 29, 2004
PT: November 12, 2004
Medical: October 29, 2004
Interview: October 29, 2004
Merit Listed: October 29, 2004
Offer: Waitiing
BMQ: waiting


----------



## McAllister

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver
Living In:              Prince George
Officer/NCM:         NCM
Trade Choice 1:     031 Infantry
Trade Choice 2:     none
Trade Choice 3:     none
Application Date:   Mid June, 2004
Aptitude:             Oct. 20, 2004
PT:                     Oct. 21, 2004
Medical:               Waiting
Interview:            Waiting
Offer:                  Waitiing
BMQ:                   Waiting


----------



## MdB

Recruiting Centre: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: 023 Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: Sept. 24th, 2004
First Contact: Sept. 28th, 2004
Date for CFAT: Oct. 5th, 2004, passed
PT Test completed: Oct. 22nd, 2004, passed
Medical completed: waiting
Interview completed: Nov. 26th, 2004 (well, half of it)
Background check completed: pre-security clearance process since Nov. 10th, 2004
Position Offered: waiting
Swearing-in Ceremony: waiting
Basic Training Begins: waiting

Description:
After passing without problems CFAT and PT tests, I went to the interview on Nov. 24th, 2004. Hoping to go on a course in Feb.-March 2005, the recruiting officer and me talked about the job I had in Germany during the interview, discovering I hadn't been in Canada *continuously* in the 10 last years (I was in Germany more than 6 months).

So he began to explain me what it meant (I was damn knowing what he talked about: presec), he told me they need to ask a security clearance (kind of...) to Germany and that they can't push on them so the whold presec process would lengths from a couple of months up to 2 years. So he stopped the interview because it's only valid for 1 year and that he would not have it done completely (a redundance) since I'll have another interview after presec.

I'm down but hopeful. Hopeful that it would only take 6 months... and that I maybe have a chance to enter a course by Summer or Fall 2005. Gosh it's long and frustrating because I'm 26 now a want to plan something ahead, do I have 2 years to wait?


----------



## cgyflames01

Recruting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Med Tech 737
Trade Choice 2: Fire Ftr 651
Trade Choice 3: SIG OPS 215
Application Date: November 28, 2004
First Contact: December 1, 2004
Med: December 7, 2004
aptitude completed : December 2,2004
PT Test completed: 
Interview completed: December 8,2004
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins: 

               I really only want tobe a med tech, even though I have my EMR, and my EMD, i still have to take a second high school science. So my file is on hold until i finish Chemistry 20/30 in june.


----------



## CrimsonSeil

Recruiting Centre: W Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: - Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: - Weapon Technician
Trade Choice 3: - Vehicle Technician
Application Date: Somewhere In October
Aptitude Test: December 8, 2004 _ Passed
Physical Tested And Completed: December 10, 2004 _ Results Pending
Medical Tested And Completed: Waiting
Interview: Waiting
Offering: Waiting
Swearing In: Waiting
Basic Training: Waiting

 :crybaby: Still waiting for my results for my physical...


----------



## Pieman

Eight months later...bump.

My security clearance finally came through. I am a happy camper today!   8)

http://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.45.html


----------



## Veterans son

2Lt_Burgie said:
			
		

> Good News for you (and for all PRes candidates): Once you pass the Physical and medical, there is a waiver that you can sign allowing you into the forces. What this waiver states is that if anything comes back from CFMS (Borden) that you can be expelled from the forces, without the ability to redress or recourse. The good news: 99% of all files that are approved by CFRC in the area, usually come back OK.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> PS: Go CSS - Weapons Techs do everything Infanteers do, plus fix weapons.



This is great news for sure!  Now, candidates can be sworn in without having to wait a 
few months(possibly) for the medical to arrive, correct?
However, a person does not know that they have passed the medical until it
arrives back from the Medical dept, do they? ???


----------



## Butters

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 031 Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 043 Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: 021 Artillary (field)
Application Date: August 16th, 2004
First Contact: August 16th, 2004
Date for CFAT: August 17th, 2004 - Passed
PT Test completed: August 18th, 2004 (21 pushups, 43 situps, 2 step levels 6 and 7, hand grip total: 139 total)
Medical completed: Sept 9th, 2004 - No problems, file sent to Borden, still awaiting results.
Interview completed: Oct 6th, 2004 - Recommended no problem, found very competitive!
Merit Listed: Week of Nov 26th/04
Position Offered: Jan 19th/04 (selection board sat Jan 14th)
Swearing-in Ceremony: January 27th 2005
Basic Training Begins: Awaiting - Feb 8th 2005
Plan Leave For St.Jean Quebec - Feb 4th 2005
Job Offered - Field Artillery


----------



## Morgs

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Reg/Res: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 011 (Crewman)
Trade Choice 2: 043 (Combat Engineer)
Trade Choice 3: none
Application Date: October, 2004 (Cant remember the exact date, mid month though)
CFAT: October, 2004 (End of month)
PT: October, 2004 (End of month)
Medical: October, 2004 (End of month)
Interview: November 3, 2004
Merit Listed: Late December, 2004 due to some complications in file transfer)
Offer: February, 16 2005
BMQ: April 5th 2005


----------



## ps387

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Reg/Res: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Imagery Tech
Trade Choice 2: ATIS Tech
Trade Choice 3: AVN Tech
Application Date: Mid December 2004 - Told the process can't go forward until my previous service record arrives from Ottawa.
CFAT: January 11, 2005 - (Only because I called...file is still not in Hamilton.)
Medical: January 26, 2005 - (Only because I called...received one piece of paper from previous file.)
Interview: February 9, 2005 - (Only because I called...seeing a pattern? File is in now.)
PT Test: Waiting - (But likely early March 2005 to make Spring boards...it's up to me.)
Merit Listed: Waiting
Offer: Waiting
BMQ: Waiting

In my experience, get to know your file manager. I know lots about mine. We have chats about BC, the weather, my file... 
Be persistant, polite and they will do what they can for you. Sometimes it can be a matter of being one part squeaky wheel and one part interested candidate. 
I honestly believe that I would still be waiting to take my CFAT if I hadn't made some phone calls.


----------



## vangemeren

Recruiting Centre: North Bay
Reg/Res: Res
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry R031
Trade Choice 2: Supply Tech R911
Trade Choice 3: None
Application Date: December 3, 2004
CFAT: February 15, 2005, Scored high enough to become a Infantry officer or Log officer, but sill want to be NCM (I dropped off the application Jan 28, told they would phone me to book a date. Phoned me Jan 31, I was at school,  school voice mail system recored, but hid the message for a week, thats right hid it. That Saturday I check my messages for the umpteenth time and the message was from the Monday. Went down to the CFRC on Feb 11 to book my CFAT.
Medical: Feb 17, 2005 (scheduled on day of CFAT)
Interview: February 15, 2005- Recommended for Infantry NCM, Interviewer asked , since I'm going to University, why I wasn't going for Officer. Told him because of time commitment.
PT Test: When I get into shape, hopefully sometime in April
Merit Listed: Need to Finnish testing
Offer: N/A
BMQ: N/A

Compared to what I have read from other people's experiences, it seems like my process is going quicker and more smoothly.  Any delays were from me doing schoolwork and the stupid voicemail system. :fifty:

>Edit<
went in for my medical yesterday, barring anything abnormal with my urine test, I'm medically fit.


----------



## Pretorian

Recruiting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Inf R301
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Sept. 8, 2004
First Contact: Dec 20, 2004
Med, aptitude completed : Feb 4, 2005
PT Test completed: Feb 25, 2005
Interview completed: Feb 4, 2005
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: N/A (Skilled Applicant)

I totally agree with what PS saidSometimes it can be a matter of being one part squeaky wheel and one part interested candidate. 


 MAPLE LEAF FOREVER


----------



## putz

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
Living In:              Edmonton
Officer/NCM:         NCM
Reg/Res:              Reg
Trade Choice 1:     031 Infantry
Trade Choice 2:     011 Crewman
Trade Choice 3:     043 Combat Eng.
Application Date:   June, 2004
Aptitude:             April, 2003 (file was closed due to past medical issues but CFAT still valid)
PT:                     July 20, 2004(expired) January 23 2005
Medical:               October 2004 (had to get more information) December 16 2004
Interview:            January 24, 2005
Merit Listed:         February 2005
Offer:                  March 23, 2005
BMQ:                   April 12, 2005


----------



## NiTz

Recruiting Center: Chicoutimi (Quebec)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 434 FCS tech
Trade Choice 2: 526 Avionics tech
Trade Choice 3: 514 Aviation systems tech
Application Date: Jan 25 2005
First Contact: Jan 20,  2005
aptitude completed : Feb, 1 2005
PT Test completed: Feb 2, 2005
Med completed : Feb 3, 2005
Interview completed: Feb 4, 2005
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting 

(waiting for my med file to come back from Borden.. hope i'll be in for the next boards...)


----------



## smithwicks60

Recruiting Center: Quebec City(Quebec)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: JAG
Trade Choice 2: NIL
Trade Choice 3: NIL
Application Date: Oct 21 2004
First Contact: Oct 26 2004
Aptitude completed : N/A
PT Test completed: Nov 9 2004
Med completed : Nov 9 2004
Interview #1 completed: Nov 9 2004
Interview #2 completed: Dec 2 2004
Merit List: Mar 29 2005
Interview #3 completed:Waiting
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting 

(File returned to Borden. Waiting for my third interview in Ottawa... I am getting nervous: Will I be selected ?)


----------



## bojangles

Recruiting Center: North Bay
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Supply Tech
Trade Choice 2: Signal Operator
Trade Choice 3: Weapons Tech
Application Date: Jan 28.05
First Contact: Feb 11/05
Aptitude completed : FEb 15.05
PT Test completed: Feb 22/05
Med completed : Feb 17/05
Interview #1 completed: Feb 17/05
Merit Listed: Mar/11/05
Position Offered: Mar/23/05
Basic Training Begins: Apr/26/05

Bojangles


----------



## mbhabfan

Recruiting Office: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVN Tech
Trade Choice 2: Traffic Tech
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Feb. 22/05
First Contact: Feb. 24/05
Aptitude Completed: scheduled APR 4
PT Test Completed: scheduled APR 4
Med Completed: scheduled APR 4
Interview: scheduled APR4
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training: Waiting

GO HABS GO....UNDEFEATED THIS YEAR!!!!!


----------



## Paish

Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Armour
Application Date: Feb 3 2005
First Contact: Feb 8 2005
aptitude completed : Feb, 18 2005
PT Test completed: Feb 18 2005
Med completed : Feb 18 2005
Interview completed: Feb 18 2005
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins:Waiting


----------



## Nervous sheep

Recruting Center: Québec
Regular/Reserve: reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: inf 031
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: march 8, 2005
First Contact:
Med, aptitude completed :
PT Test completed:
Interview completed: 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:

i foresee a lot of waiting


----------



## NiTz

Recruiting Center: Chicoutimi (Quebec)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 434 FCS tech
Trade Choice 2: 526 Avionics tech
Trade Choice 3: 514 Aviation systems tech
Application Date: Jan 25 2005
First Contact: Jan 20,  2005
aptitude completed : Feb, 1 2005
PT Test completed: Feb 2, 2005
Med completed : Feb 3, 2005
Interview completed: Feb 4, 2005
Merit listed : march 9, 2005
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting

Next selection board within the next weeks... my trade is still distressed at the time... we'll see!


----------



## dardt

Recruiting Center: Montreal 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Aerospace Control
Trade Choice 3: Aerospace Eng.
Application Date: July 8, 2004
First Contact: Aug 5, 2004
Aptitude completed : Aug 19, 2004
PT Test completed: Sept 9, 2004
Med completed : Sept 2, 2004
Interview completed: Sept 30, 2004
Aircrew selection : Dec 2004 (unsuccessful)
Position Offered: Aerospace Control March 15, 2005
Basic Training Begins: Sept 2005


----------



## Jordan411

Recruiting Center: Windsor, ON
Force: Regular
Trade Choice 1: 411 Vehicle Tech
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: Late Jan 2005
First Contact: Late Jan 2005
Aptitude Test: Feb 10
Interview: Feb 22
Medical: March 8
Physical: Schedualed March 28
Offered: ?
BMQ: ?


----------



## RyanNS

Recruiting Center: Halifax, N.S.
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: MARS (Navy)
Trade Choice 2: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 3: Pilot
Application Date: November, 2004
First Contact: December, 2004
Aptitude completed : March 7, 2005
PT Test completed: ?
Med completed : ?
Interview completed: ? 
Position Offered: ?
Basic Training Begins: ?


I won't graduate from Uni until later in the summer but have been pleased with my progress so far. I have had to think long and hard between my first two choices (MARS and Inf. Officer) and the order they are in may change again. Apptitude went well, scored extremely high, hopefully the remainder goes just as smooth.


----------



## kincanucks

RyanNS said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Halifax, N.S.
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: MARS (Navy)
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry Officer
> Trade Choice 3: Pilot
> Application Date: November, 2004
> First Contact: December, 2004
> Aptitude completed : March 7, 2005
> PT Test completed: ?
> Med completed : ?
> Interview completed: ?
> Position Offered: ?
> Basic Training Begins: ?
> 
> 
> I won't graduate from Uni until later in the summer but have been pleased with my progress so far. I have had to think long and hard between my first two choices (MARS and Inf. Officer) and the order they are in may change again. Apptitude went well, scored extremely high, hopefully the remainder goes just as smooth.



Surprised they let you pick pilot as your third choice.  Due to the extra processing involved if it is not you first choice then it is not a choice at all.


----------



## RyanNS

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Surprised they let you pick pilot as your third choice.   Due to the extra processing involved if it is not you first choice then it is not a choice at all.



Well thats the thing ,they know my 3 choices aren't written in stone yet, and that was just the order they were in when I originally completed the form. I told the recruiter I was dealing with that these MOC's may change completely again and she said no problem, just to let them know. Pilot was somthing I had originally thought that I would like to do, but with more research on my part it got pushed to the back burner so to say. Right now I am sure I have narrowed it down between MARS and Inf. Officer and will probably tell them to wipe pilot completeley off my application. Now I just have to decide between the Navy or Army. Seems that I am keen on a different one with every passing day.


----------



## Scratch_043

Recruiting Center: Kitchener, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 421 Weapons tech. (land)
Trade Choice 2: 031 Infantry
Trade Choice 3: 043 Cbt. Engineer
Application Date: April 1, 2005
First Contact : April 1, 2005
Aptitude test date : April 20, 2005
PT Test date : May 4th, 2005 (tentative)
Med date : May 4th, 2005 (tentative)
Interview date : May 4th, 2005
Position Offered: ?
Basic Training Begins: ?


----------



## Pea

Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 836 RMS CLK
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: February 28, 2005
First Contact : March 28, 2005
Aptitude test date : April 5, 2005
PT Test date : unknown
Med date : unknown
Interview date : unknown
Position Offered: unknown
Basic Training Begins: unknown


----------



## LordOsborne

Recruiting Center: Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer (RESO)
Trade Choice 1: 031
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: Dec. 28, 2004
First Contact : Jan. 7th 2005
Aptitude test date : Feb 15th 2005
PT Test date : as above
Med date : as above
Interview date : March 8th 2005
Position Offered: 031
Basic Training Begins: Summer 05


----------



## Lerick

im  
Recruiting Centre: Montreal
Reg/Res: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 291
Trade Choice 2: 227
Trade Choice 3: None
Application Date: april 2004
CFAT: 
i pass all the test...im on the merit list sence jan05
last time i called...they told me i should expect news in may05
im waiting for the last call...


Offer: N/A
BMQ: N/A


----------



## mbhabfan

mbhabfan said:
			
		

> Recruiting Office: Winnipeg
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: AVN Tech
> Trade Choice 2: Traffic Tech
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: Feb. 22/05
> First Contact: Feb. 24/05
> Aptitude Completed: passed APR 4
> PT Test Completed: passed APR 4
> Med Completed: pending
> interviiew: passed APR4
> Position Offered: Waiting
> Basic Training: Waiting
> 
> GO HABS GO....UNDEFEATED THIS YEAR!!!!!


----------



## Pea

An Update on my progress so far. Wrote my CFAT today and qualified to be an RMS Clk.



			
				Card_11 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Edmonton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: 836 RMS CLK
> Trade Choice 2: -
> Trade Choice 3: -
> Application Date: February 28, 2005
> First Contact : March 28, 2005
> Aptitude test date : April 5, 2005
> PT Test date : unknown
> Med date : April 13, 2005
> Interview date : unknown
> Position Offered: unknown
> Basic Training Begins: unknown


----------



## LittlePammy

Recruiting Center: Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 226 ATIS Tech
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: April 5, 2005
First Contact : April 6, 2005
Aptitude test date : May 19, 2005
PT Test date : unknown
Med date : May 19, 2005
Interview date : May 19, 2005
Position Offered: unknown
Basic Training Begins: unknown
Whooo Hooo!!!!


----------



## Lerick

Lerick said:
			
		

> im
> Recruiting Centre: Montreal
> Reg/Res: Reg
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: 291
> Trade Choice 2: 227
> Trade Choice 3: None
> Application Date: april 2004
> CFAT:
> i passed all the test...im on the merit list sence jan05...i called on 04/07..i have to redo my pt on may12...
> l
> 
> 
> Offer: 291
> BMQ: 23 august05


----------



## patrick666

Recruting Center: Barrie, Ontario. 
Regular/Reserve: Regs
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Artillery
Application Date: February 13, 2005
First Contact: February 23, 2005
Aptitude completed : A year or two ago 
PT Test completed: April 5, 2005
Interview completed: Waiting for confirmation
Medical completed: Waiting for confirmation (same day as interview)
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A


----------



## spenco

spenco said:
			
		

> Recruting Center:Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry-Seaforth Highlanders
> Application Date: 17 March 04
> First Contact: 25 April 04
> Aptitude completed : 5 May 04
> PT   completed: 19 May 04
> Interview completed: 27 May 04
> Medical completed: 31 May 04
> Position Offered: not yet.
> Basic Training Begins: Hopefully weekend BMQ in sept or oct.



Think its time to update mine....

Recruting Center:Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armour
Application Date: 7 Dec 04
First Contact: Jan 05
Aptitude completed : 5 May 04
PT  completed: January 05
Interview completed: 11 Feb 05
Medical completed: Jan 05
Position Offered: waiting for the call
Basic Training Begins: Hopefully early July


----------



## Paish

Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Armour
Application Date: Feb 3 2005
First Contact: Feb 8 2005
aptitude completed : Feb, 18 2005
PT Test completed: Feb 18 2005
Med completed : Feb 18 2005
Interview completed: Feb 18 2005
Position Offered: Artillery Officer(Rotp)
Basic Training Begins:July 4th


----------



## P-Free

Recruting Center: Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Signal Operator
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Weapons Techician
Application Date: early March
Med/Interview/CFAT: May 11th
PT Test: unknown 
Position Offered: unknown
Basic Training Begins: unknown


----------



## boehm

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sig Op 215
Trade Choice 2: n/a
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date: February 16, 2005
First Contact: April 18, 2005
CFAT Completed: May 3, 2005
PT Test Completed: May 3, 2005
Medical Completed: May 3, 2005
Interview Completed: May 3, 2005
Position Offered: n/a
Basic Training Begins: n/a


----------



## Cyr

Recruiting Centre: Calgary, AB
Regular/reserve: Regular
Trade Choice 1: Military Police
Trade Choice 2 : Fire Fighter
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: October 15, 2004
First Contacted: October 22, 2004
CFAT Completed: November 16, 2004
PT Test: Febuary 22, 2004
Medical Completed: November 22, 2004
Interview Completed: December 10, 2004
Update interview completed: April 14, 2004
Position Offered: ?
Basic Training Begins: ?


----------



## ryan fitzy

first contact-              late Jan 2005
aptitude test-             Feb 3 2005
medical-                    Feb 13 2005
p/t test-                   Feb 20 2005
interview-                 Feb 20 2005
medical back clear-     April 18 2005
merit listed-              April 18 2005
offer-                       WAITING
BMQ-                       WAITING


----------



## FITSUMO

Recruting Center: ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular(great addition by a user on another forum and good to know)
Officer/NCM: NCM(Another good idea from a user of this forum}
Trade Choice 1: fcs tech 434
Trade Choice 2: SIG OPS 215
Trade Choice 3: vech tech 411
Application Date: Jan 7/05
First Contact: dec 12/04
Med, aptitude completed : apr 27/05
PT Test completed: not yet done
Interview completed: apr 27/05
Position Offered: NA
Basic Training Begins: NA


----------



## medicjade

Recruting Center: Thunder Bay, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medic
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Artillery
Application Date: March 14, 2005
First Contact: March 21, 2005
Aptitude completed : April 2, 2005
PT Test completed: April 2, 2005
Interview completed: April 2, 2005
Medical completed: April 2, 2005
Position Offered: Med Tech -- April 11, 2005
Basic Training Begins: July 4, 2005

 :warstory:


----------



## spenco

spenco said:
			
		

> Think its time to update mine....
> 
> Recruting Center:Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Armour
> Application Date: 7 Dec 04
> First Contact: Jan 05
> Aptitude completed : 5 May 04
> PT   completed: January 05
> Interview completed: 11 Feb 05
> Medical completed: Jan 05
> Position Offered: waiting for the call
> Basic Training Begins: Hopefully early July



Time to update...

I got the call, I was offered Infantry, I am leaving for BMQ on 13 August, the course starts on the 16th.


----------



## Spctr

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver, BC
Regular/reserve: Regular
Trade Choice 1: ATIS Tech
Trade Choice 2 : Sig Op
Trade Choice 3: LCIS Tech
Application Date: January 31, 2005
First Contacted: Feburary 14, 2005  (Approx.)
CFAT Completed: Was bypassed because of previous application.
PT Test: March 30, 2005 (Approx.)
Medical Completed: March 15, 2005 (Approx.)
Interview Completed: April 14, 2005
Position Offered: ATIS Tech, May 31, 2005
Basic Training Begins: August 9, 2005

4 months to the day from application to job offer. Awesome!


----------



## Tbird

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa, Ontario
Regular/reserve: Reserve
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2 : Supp Tech
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: April 8, 2005
First Contacted: April 15, 2005   (Approx.)
CFAT Completed: May 4, 2005
Interview Completed: May 9, 2005
Medical Completed: May 16, 2005
PT Test Completed: May 24, 2005
Position Offered: Supp Tech, June 3, 2005
Basic Training Begins: July 4, 2005 in Kingston

Wow the whole process for me didn't even quite take 2 months. I feel very lucky and look forward to basic


----------



## Maritime_Matt

Recruiting Centre: Fredericton,NB
Trade Choice 1: IMAGE Tech
Trade Choice 2 : NETech (C)
Trade Choice 3: Comm Rsch
Application Date: Jan 24, 2005 
First Contacted:   Jan 24, 2005
CFAT Completed: Jan 30,2005
PT Test: Jan 30, 2005 * FAILED* Due to utterly incompetent pushups!
18 weeks and + 1/2 a nervous breakdown later...
PT Test Retaken: Today, passed that mother!
Also amended trade choices: 1.MARS officer
                                                              2.AEC 
                                                              3.INF
Medical Completed: Jan 30,2005
Interview Completed: Jan 30, 2005
Update interview completed: remains to be seen
Position Offered: ?
Boot Camp begins: ?

--

Just waiting on the paperwork at this point I figure.


----------



## RyanNS

RyanNS said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Halifax, N.S.
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
> Application Date: November, 2004
> First Contact: December, 2004
> Aptitude completed : March 7, 2005
> PT Test completed: July 4, 2005
> Med completed : June 8, 2005
> Interview completed: June 8, 2005
> Position Offered: ?
> Basic Training Begins: ?
> 
> The Captain who interviewed me recommended me for the posistion and my file will be looked at by the Oct/Nov board. Hope to be at IAP/BOTP by Jan/Feb (whenever it is).
> 
> I


----------



## boehm

> Recruiting Center: Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Sig Op 215
> Trade Choice 2: n/a
> Trade Choice 3: n/a
> Application Date: February 16, 2005
> First Contact: April 18, 2005
> CFAT Completed: May 3, 2005
> PT Test Completed: May 3, 2005
> Medical Completed: May 3, 2005
> Interview Completed: May 3, 2005
> Position Offered: n/a
> Basic Training Begins: n/a



Update:

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sig Op 215
Trade Choice 2: n/a
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date: February 16, 2005
First Contact: April 18, 2005
CFAT Completed: May 3, 2005
PT Test Completed: May 3, 2005
Medical Completed: May 3, 2005
Interview Completed: May 3, 2005
Position Offered: June 8, 2005
Basic Training Begins: n/a

Getting sworn in on June 25 hopfully I'll make this summer's BMQ/SQ in Shilo but thats cutting it a little close.


----------



## Jordan411

Recruiting Center: Windsor
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Veh Tech 411
Trade Choice 2: n/a
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date/First Contact: Late January 2005
CFAT Completed: Feb 10, 2005
Interview Completed: Feb 22, 2005
Medical Completed: March 1, 2005
PT test Completed: March 28, 2005
Position Offered: June 6, 2005
Swearing In Date: August 17, 2005
Basic Training Begins: Sept. 6 2005

Wasn't THAT long of a process but I was definately ready to leave many months ago and now I'm stuck here all summer  :boring:


----------



## NiTz

Time to update mine too..

 Recruiting Center: Chicoutimi (Quebec)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 434 FCS tech
Trade Choice 2: 526 Avionics tech
Trade Choice 3: 514 Aviation systems tech
Application Date: Jan 25 2005
First Contact: Jan 20,  2005
aptitude completed : Feb, 1 2005
PT Test completed: Feb 2, 2005
Med completed : Feb 3, 2005
Interview completed: Feb 4, 2005
Merit listed : march 9, 2005
Position Offered: 434 FCS tech
Basic Training Begins: august 9th

Can't wait!


----------



## scottyeH?

Recruiting Center: Edmonton, Alberta
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 215 Signal Operator
Trade Choice 2:  031  Infantry
Application Date: June 14, 2005
First Contact: 
aptitude completed : 
PT Test completed: 
Med completed : 
Interview completed: 
Merit listed : 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## dk

Recruiting Center: Mississauga (Ontario)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 514 AVN Tech
Trade Choice 2: 169 AC OP
Trade Choice 3: 291 COMM RSCH
Application Date: May 4, 2005
First Contact: May 17, 2005
Aptitude completed : May 30, 2005
PT Test completed: 
Med completed : June 3, 2005 
Interview completed: June 14, 2005
Merit listed : 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins: 

Captain noticed that they only gave me non-aircrew medical and he said since my 2nd choice is AC OP i should get an Aircrew med done. Good thing, beacuse apprently my eyes got better by two points in one week. ;D


----------



## LL

Recruiting Center: Saskatoon, Sk
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Naval combat information operator
Trade Choice 2:       
Application Date: 
First Contact: 
aptitude completed : 12th may 2005
PT Test completed: 12th may 2005
Med completed : 12th may 2005
Interview completed: 12th may 2005
Merit listed : 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins: 27th June 2005


----------



## Jer1

Reg/Reserve: Regular
1st career choice: 031 Infantry
First contact: March 29
CFAT: April 4
Medical: May 18
Interview: May 18
Physical fitness test: May 18
Offer: Waiting
BMQ: Waiting


----------



## Gunner_Pyza

Recruting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NESOP
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Aptitude completed: 2003 (had a previous application)
Application Date: January, 2005
First Contact: March, 2005
Medical completed: April 12th, 2005
Interview completed: April 12th, 2005
Merit Listed: April 12th, 2005
PT Test completed: May 8th, 2005
Selection Board: Selected for NESOP, June 14th, 2005
Basic Training Begins: currently waiting...


----------



## Lan

Recruting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ATIS 
Trade Choice 2: NETech (C)
Trade Choice 3: AC OP 
Application Date: August 1st, 2003
First Contact: August 12, 2003
Med, aptitude completed: August 18, 2003
Interview completed:  October 2nd, 2003
Second Interview completed: March 7, 2005
Second Medical completed: March 7, 2005
PT Test completed: March 21, 2005
Merit listed: waiting
Position Offered: waiting
Basic Training Begins: waiting

I was out of the country for a year which slowed things down and they lost my pre security form once or twice.  I received a call on May 21st saying I was on the Merit list.  But, I was taken off again because my ERC was not filled in correctly so now I am waiting for that to come back for the second time.  I think I am an odd case â â€œ it seems that anything that can go wrong will.  Hopefully they will get the ERC straightened out before the next board sits.


----------



## NavComm

Recruting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NavComm
Trade Choice 2: Boatswain
Application Date: December, 2004
First Contact: December 2004
Aptitude completed: January 2005
Interview completed: February 2005
PT completed: March 2005
Medical completed: May 2005
Sworn in: June 22, 2005
Basic Training Begins: June 27, 2005

I'm going to be sworn in at 2 pm today. I don't have my file or my calendar with me so my dates are off the top of my head but this is pretty accurate. I'll be training as a NavComm (my 1st choice).


----------



## Zombie

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Reg/Res: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 043 Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: 215 Signal Operator
Trade Choice 3: 651 Fire Fighter
Application Date: 06/22/2005
First Contact: ?
CFAT: ?
Medical: ?
Interview: ?
PT Test: ?
Merit Listed: ?
Offer: ?
BMQ: ?


----------



## Chainsaw

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver
Reg/Res: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 031 Infantryman
Trade Choice 2: 043 Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: March 2005
First Contact: March 2005
CFAT: April 2005
Medical: 06JUN05
Interview: May 2005
PT Test: April 2005
Merit Listed: Not Yet...
Offer: Not Yet...
BMQ: Not Yet...


----------



## J_Mac

Recruiting Centre: Halifax
Reg/Res: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: SIG OP
Trade Choice 2: COMM RSCH
Trade Choice 3: RMS CLK
Application Date: Feb 2005
First Contact: Feb 2005
CFAT: Feb 2005
Medical: May 5th 2005
Interview: May 5th 2005
PT Test: May 11th 2005
Merit Listed: ......
Offer: .......
BMQ: ......

 waiting, hoping


----------



## scottyeH?

Recruiting Center: Edmonton, Alberta
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 215 Signal Operator
Trade Choice 2: 031 Infantry
Application Date: June 14, 2005
First Contact: June 24, 2005
aptitude completed : July 21, 2005
PT Test completed: n/a
Med completed : July 21,005
Interview completed: n/a
Merit listed : n/a
Position Offered: n/a 
Basic Training Begins: n/a 


updated


----------



## Amsdell

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Reg/Res: Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence
Trade Choice 2: n/a
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date: February 2005, April 2005 (had to retun to sign a few things)
First Contact: April 2005
CFAT: May 2005
Medical: June 22 2005
Interview: June 23 2005
PT Test: June 29 2005


----------



## Dakota

Recruiting Centre: Halifax
Reg/Res: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 043 Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: MSEOp
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: March 2005
First Contact: April 2005
CFAT: May 4, 2005
Medical: May 4, 2005
Interview: May 4, 2005
PT Test: May 12, 2005
Merit Listed: June 2005
Offer: N/A
BMQ: N/A

Keeping fingers crossed for July selection.


----------



## prom

Recruiting Centre: St. John's
Reg/Res: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Inf
Trade Choice 2: Armour
Trade Choice 3: Art'y
Application Date: june 17
First Contact: june 27
CFAT: July 5, 2005 
Medical: July 5, 2005
Interview: July 5, 2005
PT Test: July 5, 2005
Merit Listed: N/A
Offer: N/A
BMQ: N/A


----------



## boehm

> Update:
> 
> Recruiting Center: Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Sig Op 215
> Trade Choice 2: n/a
> Trade Choice 3: n/a
> Application Date: February 16, 2005
> First Contact: April 18, 2005
> CFAT Completed: May 3, 2005
> PT Test Completed: May 3, 2005
> Medical Completed: May 3, 2005
> Interview Completed: May 3, 2005
> Position Offered: June 8, 2005
> Basic Training Begins: n/a
> 
> Getting sworn in on June 25 hopfully I'll make this summer's BMQ/SQ in Shilo but thats cutting it a little close.



Update 2.0

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sig Op 215
Trade Choice 2: n/a
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date: February 16, 2005
First Contact: April 18, 2005
CFAT Completed: May 3, 2005
PT Test Completed: May 3, 2005
Medical Completed: May 3, 2005
Interview Completed: May 3, 2005
Position Offered: June 8, 2005
Sworn In: June 25, 2005
Basic Training Begins: July 4, 2005


----------



## FITSUMO

UPDATE

PT test complete, worried way to much on that, I should have listened to the been there done thats.  DId not do as well as I had hoped but still passed.

Recruting Center: ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular(great addition by a user on another forum and good to know)
Officer/NCM: NCM(Another good idea from a user of this forum}
Trade Choice 1: fcs tech 434
Trade Choice 2: SIG OPS 215
Trade Choice 3: vech tech 411
Application Date: Jan 7/05
First Contact: dec 12/04
Med, aptitude completed : apr 27/05
*PT Test completed: july 4/05*
Interview completed: apr 27/05
Position Offered: NA
Basic Training Begins: NA


----------



## Zombie

Zombie said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Toronto
> Reg/Res: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: 043 Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: 215 Signal Operator
> Trade Choice 3: 651 Fire Fighter
> Application Date: 06/22/2005
> First Contact: ?
> CFAT: ?
> Medical: ?
> Interview: ?
> PT Test: ?
> Merit Listed: ?
> Offer: ?
> BMQ: ?



Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Reg/Res: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 043 Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: 215 Signal Operator
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: 06/22/2005
First Contact: 07/06/2005
CFAT: 07/12/2005
Medical: ?
Interview: ?
PT Test: ?
Merit Listed: ?
Offer: ?
BMQ: ?

Not being considered for 651 Fire Fighter. I can make another 3rd choice after my CFAT.


----------



## prom

prom said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: St. John's
> Reg/Res: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Inf
> Trade Choice 2: Armour
> Trade Choice 3: Art'y
> Application Date: june 17
> First Contact: june 27
> CFAT: July 5, 2005
> Medical: July 5, 2005
> Interview: July 5, 2005
> PT Test: July 5, 2005
> Merit Listed: N/A
> Offer: N/A
> BMQ: N/A



Update:

all testing completed..... have to retest my PT.........stupid stairs that are not deep enough for my shoes... lol


----------



## Zombie

Zombie said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Toronto
> Reg/Res: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: 043 Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: 215 Signal Operator
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: 06/22/2005
> First Contact: 07/06/2005
> CFAT: 07/12/2005
> Medical: ?
> Interview: ?
> PT Test: ?
> Merit Listed: ?
> Offer: ?
> BMQ: ?
> 
> Not being considered for 651 Fire Fighter. I can make another 3rd choice after my CFAT.



Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Reg/Res: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 043 Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: 06/22/2005
First Contact: 07/06/2005
CFAT: 07/12/2005
Medical: 07/19/2005
Interview: 08/04/2005
PT Test: ?
Merit Listed: ?
Offer: ?
BMQ: ?

Decided to only go for Combat Engineer...


----------



## dk

dk said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Mississauga (Ontario)
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: 514 AVN Tech
> Trade Choice 2: 169 AC OP
> Trade Choice 3: 291 COMM RSCH
> Application Date: May 4, 2005
> First Contact: May 17, 2005
> Aptitude completed : May 30, 2005


PT Test completed: July 7, 2005


			
				dk said:
			
		

> Med completed : June 3, 2005
> Interview completed: June 14, 2005
> Merit listed :
> Position Offered:
> Basic Training Begins:
> 
> Captain noticed that they only gave me non-aircrew medical and he said since my 2nd choice is AC OP i should get an Aircrew med done. Good thing, beacuse apprently my eyes got better by two points in one week. ;D



Now just waiting to clear-up a debt with a creditor and show that debt is being taken care of and then file can be sent to July 18th review board.


----------



## J_Mac

J_Mac said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Halifax
> Reg/Res: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: SIG OP
> Trade Choice 2: COMM RSCH
> Trade Choice 3: RMS CLK
> Application Date: Feb 2005
> First Contact: Feb 2005
> CFAT: Feb 2005
> Medical: May 5th 2005
> Interview: May 5th 2005
> PT Test: May 11th 2005
> Merit Listed: ......
> Offer: .......
> BMQ: ......
> 
> waiting, hoping



Offer: Sig op
BMQ: Sept 26th - Dec 9th


----------



## 45506445210414924

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Reg/Res: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 031 Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: 021 Artillery Field
Trade Choice 3: 935 Mobile Support Equipment Operator
Application Date: 06/01/2005
First Contact: 18/01/2005
CFAT: 25/01/2005
1st Medical: 15/02/2005
1st Interview: 12/04/2005
PT Test: 26/05/2005
2nd Interview: 02/06/2005
2nd Medical: 07/07/2005
Merit Listed: ?
Offer: ?
BMQ: ?

Hehe, kept all them little CFRC cards for a reason eh  :


----------



## bonitabelle

Recruting Center: Kitchener
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: SIG OP
Trade Choice 2: COMMS RSRCH
Trade Choice 3: Rms CLRK
Application Date: February 2005
First Contact: February 2005
Med, aptitude completed : February 7, 2005
PT Test completed: March 23, 2005
Interview completed: February 14, 2005
Merit Listed: July 2005
Offer: ?
BMQ: ?

Now just patiently waiting, hoping, training, waiting some more and jumping every time the phone rings!


----------



## Zombie

Zombie said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Toronto
> Reg/Res: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: 043 Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: 06/22/2005
> First Contact: 07/06/2005
> CFAT: 07/12/2005
> Medical: 07/19/2005
> Interview: 08/04/2005
> PT Test: ?
> Merit Listed: ?
> Offer: ?
> BMQ: ?
> 
> Decided to only go for Combat Engineer...



Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Reg/Res: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 043 Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: 06/22/2005
First Contact: 07/06/2005
CFAT: 07/12/2005
Medical: 07/19/2005
Interview: 08/04/2005
PT Test: 08/08/2005
Merit Listed: ?
Offer: ?
BMQ: ?


----------



## Winstone

Recruting Center: Missasauga
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: INF
Trade Choice 2: INF
Trade Choice 3: INF
Application Date: 10 Sept 04
First Contact: 09 May 05
Med, aptitude completed : 21 June 05 / 16 Sept 04
PT Test completed: 11 July 05
Interview completed: 21 june 05
Merit Listed: 14 July 05
Position Offered: ?
Basic Training Begins: ?


----------



## Springroll

Recruiting Center: Halifax, NS
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: CBT ENGR
Trade Choice 2: SIG OP
Trade Choice 3: RMS CLK
Application Date: July 19, 2005
First Contact: July 25, 2005
Med, aptitude completed : ???
PT Test completed: ???
Interview completed: ???
Position Offered: ???
Basic Training Begins: ??


----------



## dk

V 3.0

Recruiting Center: Mississauga (Ontario)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 514 AVN Tech
Trade Choice 2: 169 AC OP
Trade Choice 3: 291 COMM RSCH
Application Date: May 4, 2005
First Contact: May 17, 2005
Aptitude completed : May 30, 2005
Med completed : June 3, 2005
Interview completed: June 14, 2005
PT Test completed: July 7, 2005 
Asthma Rejection: August 10, 2005    :'(   (On my B-day)
Merit listed :
Position Offered:
Basic Training Begins:

Just got rejection letter for having asthma when I was younger. 
May be reconsidered after Respirologist submits findings - appointment Aug 24. Looks like Oct 17 Selection Board.


----------



## Mojo Magnum

Recruiting Center: Barrie
Regular/Reserve: Regular
NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sig Op
Trade Choice 2:Sig Op
Trade Choice 3: Sig Op

Physical completed July 12/05
Merit Listed: Approx July 24/05

awaiting next selection board Sept 5!


----------



## P-Free

P-Free said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Kingston
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Signal Operator
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Weapons Techician
> Application Date: early March
> Med/Interview/CFAT: May 11th
> PT Test: unknown
> Position Offered: unknown
> Basic Training Begins: unknown



Recruting Center: Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: none
Trade Choice 3: none
Application Date: early March
Med/Interview/CFAT: May 11th
PT Test: June 28th
Position Offered: unknown
Basic Training Begins: unknown

There's the update folks.


----------



## Wolfe

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular Force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: June
First Contact: Middle June
Med, aptitude completed : End of July
PT Test completed:End Of July
Interview completed: End Of July
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A


----------



## Springroll

Springroll said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Halifax, NS
> Regular/Reserve: Reg
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: CBT ENGR
> Trade Choice 2: SIG OP
> Trade Choice 3: RMS CLK
> Application Date: July 19, 2005
> First Contact: July 25, 2005
> Med, aptitude completed : ???
> PT Test completed: ???
> Interview completed: ???
> Position Offered: ???
> Basic Training Begins: ??



Here is the update:

Recruiting Center: Halifax, NS
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: CBT ENGR
Trade Choice 2: SIG OP
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: July 19, 2005
First Contact: July 25, 2005
aptitude completed : August 22, 2005
Medical completed: possibily August 22, 2005
PT Test completed: not yet scheduled
Interview completed: possibly August 22, 2005
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins: ??


----------



## Montsion

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: June 23, 2005
First Contact: July 17, 2005
aptitude completed : August 17, 2005
Medical completed: August 18, 2005
PT Test completed: not yet scheduled
Interview completed: August 17, 2005
Position Offered: ???
Basic Training Begins: ???


----------



## Lan

UPDATE:

Recruting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ATIS 
Trade Choice 2: NETech (C)
Trade Choice 3: AC OP 
Application Date: August 1st, 2003
First Contact: August 12, 2003
Med, aptitude completed: August 18, 2003
Interview completed:   October 2nd, 2003
Second Interview completed: March 7, 2005
Second Medical completed: March 7, 2005
PT Test completed: March 21, 2005
Merit listed: June 21, 2005
Position Offered: August 22, 2005
Basic Training Begins: September 26, 2005


----------



## Sigop2004

Recruting Center: CFRC DET VICTORIA
Component:  CT from reserve to Regular
Trade Choice 1: Nav comm
Trade Choice 2: SIGOP
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date:Jul 04
First Contact: Feb 05
Tests:May 05 
CFAT- May 05
Medical- May 05
Physical- May 05
Interview- May 05
Position Offered: STILL WAITING
Basic Training Begins: Recruit school bypass


----------



## Dakota

Dakota said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Halifax
> Reg/Res: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: 043 Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: MSEOp
> Trade Choice 3: N/A
> Application Date: March 2005
> First Contact: April 2005
> CFAT: May 4, 2005
> Medical: May 4, 2005
> Interview: May 4, 2005
> PT Test: May 12, 2005
> Merit Listed: June 2005
> Offer: August 22, 2005- Accepted 043 Combat Engineer
> BMQ: September 26, 2005
> 
> Onto BMQ.


----------



## Sigop2004

Sigop2004 said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: CFRC DET VICTORIA
> Component:   CT from reserve to Regular
> Trade Choice 1: Nav comm
> Trade Choice 2: SIGOP
> Trade Choice 3: --
> Application Date:Jul 04
> First Contact: Feb 05
> Tests:May 05
> CFAT- May 05
> Medical- May 05
> Physical- May 05
> Interview- May 05
> Position Offered: STILL WAITING
> Basic Training Begins: Recruit school bypass


Just an update file sent to CFRGHQ today shouldn't be long now! ;D


----------



## scottyeH?

scottyeH? said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Edmonton, Alberta
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: 215 Signal Operator
> Trade Choice 2: 031 Infantry
> Application Date: June 14, 2005
> First Contact: June 24, 2005
> aptitude completed : July 21, 2005
> PT Test completed: Sept 5, 2005
> Med completed : July 21,005
> Interview completed: n/a
> Merit listed : n/a
> Position Offered: n/a
> Basic Training Begins: n/a



updated


----------



## doucelotus

Recruiting Centre: Barrie
Reg/Res: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 291 Comm Rsrch
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: April 2005
First Contact: April 2005
CFAT: May 10, 2005
Medical: June 9, 2005
Interview: June 9, 2005
PT Test: May 24, 2005
Merit Listed: June 2005
Offer: August 24, 2005- Accepted 291 Comm Rsrch
BMQ: September 26, 2005


----------



## SemperFidelis

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Reg/Res: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 043 CBT ENG
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: June 6th 2005
CFAT: July 6, 2005
Interview: July 6, 2005
Medical: July 7, 2005 (approved on the spot)
PT Test: Scheduled for Sept 1st, 2005
Merit Listed: n/a
Offer: n/a
BMQ: n/a


----------



## Fry

Recruiting Center: St. John's, NL
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 011 Armoured
Trade Choice 2: 022 Air Defence Artilleryman
Trade Choice 3: 215 SigOP
Application Date: Last week of may
First Contact: Early June

aptitude completed : mid to late june
PT Test completed: same as aptitude
Med completed : Same as PT
Interview completed: Same as med

Merit listed : Same as interview
Position Offered: 022 Air Defence Artilleryman
Date position offered: August 25th
Basic Training Begins: oct 3rd, finishes dec 16th.


EDIT:error on position offered


----------



## Winstone

Recruting Center: Missasauga
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: INF
Trade Choice 2: INF
Trade Choice 3: INF
Application Date: 10 Sept 04
First Contact: 09 May 05
Med, aptitude completed : 21 June 05 / 16 Sept 04
PT Test completed: 11 July 05
Interview completed: 21 june 05
Merit Listed: 14 July 05
Position Offered: 29 Aug 05 
Sworn In: 14 Sept 05
Basic Training Begins: 03 Oct 05


----------



## Montsion

Candid Candidate said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Ottawa
> Regular/Reserve: Reg
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: June 23, 2005
> First Contact: July 17, 2005
> aptitude completed : August 17, 2005
> Medical completed: August 18, 2005
> PT Test completed: not yet scheduled
> Interview completed: August 17, 2005
> Position Offered: ???
> Basic Training Begins: ???



PT Test Completed: August 31, 2005
Merit Listed: August 31, 2005

... time to wait.


----------



## REJ

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: COMM RSCH 291
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Mid-March, 2005
First Contact: Beginning of April, 2005
aptitude completed : April 7, 2005
Medical completed: Beginning of June, 2005
PT Test completed: July 14, 2005
Interview completed: April 7, 2005
Position Offered: September 1, 2005
Basic Training Begins: October 3 to December 16, 2005 --> Borden, ON


----------



## Springroll

A few things have changed, such as me going Res now, not Reg.
I can get into the trade I really want by doing Res first then transferring to Reg in a couple years.

Recruiting Center: Halifax, NS
Regular/Reserve: Res
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Int Op
Trade Choice 2: SIG OP
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date: July 19, 2005
First Contact: July 25, 2005
Aptitude completed: August 22, 2005
Med completed: ??
PT Test completed: ??
Interview completed: ??
Position Offered: ??
Basic Training Begins: ??


----------



## Seaman_Navy

Recruiting Center: Quebec city
Regular/Reserve: Reg (Transfer)
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NCI Op
Trade Choice 2: Sonar Op
Trade Choice 3: NES Op
Application Date: -
First Contact: March 30 2005
aptitude completed : Did not have to redo
Medical completed: May 2nd 2005
PT Test completed: June 29 2005
Interview completed: May 2nd 2005
Position Offered: Still waiting for a call


----------



## Dark Avenger

Recruting Center: Ottawa, ON
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry 031
Trade Choice 2: Armoured 011
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: August 15, 2005
First contact: August 15, 2005
Interview/ Aptitude completed: Waiting (September 13)
Medical completed : Waiting
PT Test completed: Waiting
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## bonitabelle

***** UPDATE *****

Recruting Center: Kitchener
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: SIG OP
Trade Choice 2: COMMS RSRCH
Trade Choice 3: Rms CLRK
Application Date: February 2005
First Contact: February 2005
Med, aptitude completed : February 7, 2005
PT Test completed: March 23, 2005
Interview completed: February 14, 2005
Merit Listed: July 2005
Offer: September 7, 2005 for Sig Op
BMQ: October 10, 2005


----------



## Mojo Magnum

hey l8joiner me too!!! but different BMQ date.

Officer/NCM: non com
Trade 1: Sig Op
Trade 2:Sig Op
Trade 3: Sig Op
merit listed July 24
offer Sept 7 for Sig Op
BMQ Oct 5

WWOOOO HOOOOO!!!!


----------



## LittlePammy

Recruiting Center: Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 226 ATIS Tech
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: April 5, 2005
First Contact : April 6, 2005
Aptitude test date : May 19, 2005
PT Test date :July something
Med date : May 19, 2005
Interview date : May 19, 2005
Position Offered:226 ATIS
Offer: September 7 (actually July 20th, but had to wait for Borden to find out where I was being posted to before they could make the official offer)
Basic Training Begins: October 10- January 27
Whooo Hooo!!!!


----------



## cgyflames01

Recruting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Med Tech 737
Trade Choice 2:  
Trade Choice 3:  
Application Date: November 28, 2004
First Contact: December 1, 2004
Med: December 7, 2004
aptitude completed : December 2,2004
PT Test completed: Aug. 10, 2005
Interview completed: December 8,2004- update Aug 8, 2005
Position Offered: Sept. 8,2005
Basic Training Begins: Oct 3, 2005

               Long Wait between the interviews, because I had to Update my Chemistry, to apply for MED TECH. Best of luck to everyone waiting BMQ


----------



## Chainsaw

Update!

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver
Reg/Res: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 031 Infantryman
Trade Choice 2: 043 Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: March 2005
First Contact: March 2005
CFAT: April 2005
Medical: 06JUN05
Interview: May 2005
PT Test: April 2005
Merit Listed: 08AUG05
Offer:02SEP05
BMQ: 30SEP05-15DEC05

I"M IN!


----------



## Dark Avenger

Recruting Center: Ottawa, ON
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry 031
Trade Choice 2: Armoured 011
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: August 15, 2005
First contact: August 15, 2005
Interview/ Aptitude: September 13, 2005
Medical completed : Waiting (Sept 20)
PT Test completed: Waiting
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## Sigop2004

Sigop2004 said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: CFRC DET VICTORIA
> Component:   CT from reserve to Regular
> Trade Choice 1: Nav comm
> Trade Choice 2: SIGOP
> Trade Choice 3: --
> Application Date:Jul 04
> First Contact: Feb 05
> Tests:May 05
> CFAT- May 05
> Medical- May 05
> Physical- May 05
> Interview- May 05
> Position Offered: NAVCOMM 19 SEPT 05
> Basic Training Begins: Recruit school bypass


UPDATED FINALLY


----------



## Pieman

> Recruting Center: Calgary
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Engineer Officer
> Trade Choice 2: Armoured Officer
> Trade Choice 3: Infantry Officer
> Trade Choice 4: Signals Officer
> Application Date: January 7th, 2004
> First Contact: January 9th, 2004
> Aptitude Test: Feb. 17th, 2004 (Pass)
> Medical Test:  January 17th, 2005
> Interview completed: January 17th, 2005
> Position Offered: September 16th, 2005
> Basic Training Begins: January 10th, 2006
> PT Test completed: Waiting
> 
> 
> Update April 1st, 2004 My security clearance is being processed now. Since I have been out of the country, it could take anywhere from 3-18 months. Guess I will get another research job while I wait. Sigh. Academics. The love hate relationship.
> 
> Update, Jan. 7, 2005 Security clearance has been cleared. It took a long 8 months, and I am pretty happy to finally be moving on.
> 
> Update Feb 22, 2005 Changed my trade choices, and under the advice of my career advisor I added a fourth choice. Engineer Officer and Armoured have very few positions open this coming selection board (less than 15 positions each), and the odds of me being picked are unclear. Infantry and Signals have lots of positions open, so I should get picked if I am beat out by the competition in the first two trades. I neglected to update, but my interview went really well. My medical is currently in Borden being processed, should hear back sometime in March.
> 
> Update March 1, 2005 Medical file came back from Borden, no problems. The only hurdle left is the selection board.


* Update September 20th, 2005: *  Offer came in. I got Engineer Officer like I had hoped. I seemed to do very well in the selection process for not having a Engineering degree specifically. From what  I understand there were about 40 applicants, at which 18 were chosen including myself. 15 were trained this September so I got put on the wait list for January IAP/BOTP. I am very happy to get Engineer Officer as I feel it is the best fit for my skills. I get sworn in around December 7th, and will being IAP January 10th.  Been a long road and I think I am still in a state of shock, lol.

Total time from submitting application to getting official offer: 619 days


----------



## DjTino

Recruiting Center: chicoutimi
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 411 Vehicle Tech
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: July 2005
First Contact : July 2005
Aptitude test date : July 26 2005
PT Test date : August 3 2005
Med date : July 27 2005
Interview date : August 1 2005
Position Offered: September 13 2005
Basic Training Begins: November 26 2005 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Super fast !!!


----------



## SierraAir

Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:   514 AVN
Trade Choice 2:   ACS
Trade Choice 3:   AVS
Application Date: Feb 2005
First Contact : Mar 2005
Aptitude test date : Apr 16 2005
PT Test date : Apr 27 2005
Med date : Apr 16 2005
Interview date : Apr 16 2005
Position Offered: Jul 6 2005
Basic Training Begins: Sept 26th 2005 (I leave this Sunday!)


----------



## scottyeH?

Recruiting Center: Edmonton, Alberta
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 031 Infantry
Application Date: June 14, 2005
First Contact: June 24, 2005
aptitude completed : July 21, 2005
PT Test completed: September 5, 2005
Med completed : July 21,005
Interview completed: September 15, 2005
Merit listed : September 16, 2005
Position Offered: September 21, 2005
Basic Training Begins: October 31, 2005


updated.

Took me about 3.5months to go threw it all


----------



## Springroll

Recruiting Center: Halifax, NS
Regular/Reserve: Res
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Int Op
Application Date: July 19, 2005
First Contact: July 25, 2005
Aptitude completed: August 22, 2005
Med completed: September 28, 2005
PT Test completed: October 28, 2005
Interview completed: September 28, 2005
Basic Training Begins: ??


----------



## SemperFidelis

UPDATE

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Reg/Res: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 043 CBT ENG
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: June 6th 2005
CFAT: July 6, 2005
Interview: July 6, 2005
Medical: July 7, 2005 (approved on the spot)
PT Test: Sept 1st, 2005
Merit Listed: Sept 6th 2005
Offer: Sept 26th, 2005
BMQ: Oct 3rd , 2005


----------



## Seaman_Navy

UPDATE

Recruiting Center: Quebec city
Regular/Reserve: Reg (Transfer)
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NCI Op
Trade Choice 2: Sonar Op
Trade Choice 3: NES Op
Application Date: -
First Contact: March 30 2005
aptitude completed : Did not have to redo
Medical completed: May 2nd 2005
PT Test completed: June 29 2005
Interview completed: May 2nd 2005
Merit listed : September 6th --> Selected for NCI Op (275)
Offer : Waiting


----------



## ozmodiar

Recruiting Center: Victoria BC
Regular/Reserve: Reg 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Tfc Tech
Trade Choice 2: Sup Tech
Trade Choice 3: MSE Op
Application Date: - Nov 20, 2001
First Contact: Nov 20, 2001
aptitude completed : 15 Feb 2002
Medical completed: 15 Feb 2002
PT Test completed: 15 Feb 2002
Interview completed: 15 Feb 2002
Offer : April 2002 for TFC Tech
BMT May & June 2002
OJT Comox July 02 until April 03
QL3 Apr- Aug 03
QL4 Nov 04 (while on OP Athena)
QL5 ???? possibly fall '06 or Spring '07

I'm glad my pay increases aren't based on my qualifications!


----------



## ThatsLife

Recruting Center: DND Vancouver
Component: Primary Reserve
Trade Choice 1: R031
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: August 24, 2005
First Contact: September 20, 2005
Tests: 
CFAT- completed, September 26, 2005
Medical- October 3, 2005
Physical- September 26, 2005
Interview- September 26, 2005
Position Offered: R031
Basic Training Begins: Still waiting


----------



## RyanNS

Recruiting Center: Halifax, N.S.
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
Application Date: November, 2004
First Contact: December, 2004
Aptitude completed : March 7, 2005
PT Test completed: July 4, 2005
Med completed : June 8, 2005
Interview completed: June 8, 2005
Position Offered: October 6, 2005
Basic Training Begins: Jaunary?

Got the call today (Oct. 6 2005) offering me a posistion over the phone. More details to follow.


----------



## Wolfe

*UPDATE*

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular Force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: June
First Contact: Middle June
Med, aptitude completed : End of July
PT Test completed:End Of July
Interview completed: End Of July
Position Offered: Infantry 031
Basic Training Begins: November 21st


----------



## darlingdon76

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Corner Brook, NL
Reg/Res: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: (NE TECH (A))
Trade Choice 2: Sig. Op.
Trade Choice 3: Comm. Research
Application Date: July 12th 2005
CFAT: July 26, 2005
Interview: July26, 2005
Medical: July 26, 2005 
PT Test: July 26, 2005
Merit Listed: ?
Offer: Oct. 11, 2005 (NE TECH (A))
BMQ: Nov. 7 , 2005


----------



## Maritime_Matt

Updated-

Recruiting Centre: Fredericton,NB
Officer/NCMEO
Reg/Res: Reg
Application Date: Jan 24, 2005 
First Contacted:   Jan 24, 2005
CFAT Completed: Jan 30,2005
PT Test: Jan 30, 2005 * FAILED* Due to utterly incompetent pushups!
18 weeks and + 1/2 a nervous breakdown later...
PT Test Retaken: June/05
Also amended trade choices: 1.MARS 
                                                              2.INF
Medical Completed: Jan 30,2005
Interview Completed: Jan 30, 2005
Second Interview: Aug/05
Position Offered: INF, Oct 7,2005
IAP/ BOTC begins: Jan/06 (hopefully)
--

Just waiting on the paperwork at this point I figure.


----------



## joeyl

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Halifax, NS
Reg/Res: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sig. Op.
Trade Choice 2: Comm. Research
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: September 7th 2005
CFAT: September 21st 2005
Interview: October 3rd 2005
Medical: October 3rd 2005
PT Test: October 31st 2005
Merit Listed: ?
Offer: ?
BMQ: ?


----------



## Sgt_McWatt

Recruting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 031 Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: October 14, 2005
First Contact: October 14, 2005
Med, aptitude completed : booked for October 31st
PT Test completed: don't know yet
Interview completed: Booked for October 31st
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A


----------



## Pieman

> Recruting Center: Calgary
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Engineer Officer
> Trade Choice 2: Armoured Officer
> Trade Choice 3: Infantry Officer
> Trade Choice 4: Signals Officer
> Application Date: January 7th, 2004
> First Contact: January 9th, 2004
> Aptitude Test: Feb. 17th, 2004 (Pass)
> Medical Test:  January 17th, 2005
> Interview completed: January 17th, 2005
> Position Offered: September 16th, 2005
> PT Test completed: October 18th, 2005
> Swearing in Ceremony: December 17th, 2005
> Basic Training Begins: January 10th, 2006
> 
> 
> Update April 1st, 2004 My security clearance is being processed now. Since I have been out of the country, it could take anywhere from 3-18 months. Guess I will get another research job while I wait. Sigh. Academics. The love hate relationship.
> 
> Update, Jan. 7, 2005 Security clearance has been cleared. It took a long 8 months, and I am pretty happy to finally be moving on.
> 
> Update Feb 22, 2005 Changed my trade choices, and under the advice of my career advisor I added a fourth choice. Engineer Officer and Armoured have very few positions open this coming selection board (less than 15 positions each), and the odds of me being picked are unclear. Infantry and Signals have lots of positions open, so I should get picked if I am beat out by the competition in the first two trades. I neglected to update, but my interview went really well. My medical is currently in Borden being processed, should hear back sometime in March.
> 
> Update March 1, 2005 Medical file came back from Borden, no problems. The only hurdle left is the selection board.
> 
> Update September 20th, 2005:   Offer came in. I got Engineer Officer like I had hoped. I seemed to do very well in the selection process for not having a Engineering degree specifically. From what  I understand there were about 40 applicants, at which 18 were chosen including myself. 15 were trained this September so I got put on the wait list for January IAP/BOTP. I am very happy to get Engineer Officer as I feel it is the best fit for my skills. I get sworn in around December 7th, and will being IAP January 10th.  Been a long road and I think I am still in a state of shock, lol.


Update October 18th, 2005: Did physical test today, went pretty smooth. Only thing left to do is sign my contract and get sworn in. 

Total time from submitting application to getting official offer: 619 days


----------



## dk

V 4.0

Recruiting Center: Mississauga (Ontario)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 514 AVN Tech
Trade Choice 2: 169 AC OP
Trade Choice 3: 291 COMM RSCH
Application Date: May 4, 2005
First Contact: May 17, 2005
Aptitude completed : May 30, 2005
Med completed : June 3, 2005
Interview completed: June 14, 2005
PT Test completed: July 7, 2005
Asthma Rejection: August 10, 2005    Cry   (On my B-day)
Medical Passed: October 18, 2005
Merit listed :
Position Offered:
Basic Training Begins:

I just got letter that based on assessment from Respirologist (Methacoline Challenge) I have no medical restrictions and meet common enrolment standards.  

Letter is dated Oct. 7th. so I'm hoping I made the Oct 17th Selection board. Don't know if there's any AVN or ACOP positions still available.

I was trying to be nice and keep my boss up to date with my progress and when/if I might be leaving. In August I told my boss that my application was going to be delayed due to medical stuff, he smirked and said "Told you so. you're never going to leave this place"
I know! He sound's like a 4 year old. Actually, my 4 year old doesn't act as childish as this guy!

I can't wait to tell him to Kiss my....


----------



## 031RCR

Recruiting Center: Barrie
Force: Regular
Unit: Royal Canadian Regiment
Trade Choice 1: 031 Infantry 
Trade Choice 2: 031 Infantry  
Trade Choice 3: 031 Infantry 
Application Date: July 15th, 2005 
First Contact: approx July 15th, 2005 
Test Dates Confirmed: July 15th, 2005 
Tests Completed: All
Physical/Medical: Completed, medical sent to borden August 25th, 2005 
Interview: Completed August 25th, 2005
Position Offered: October 17th, 2005
Basic Training Begins: November 7th, 2005


----------



## ThatsLife

UPDATE

Recruting Center: DND Vancouver
Component: Regular Force
Trade Choice 1: 031
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: August 24, 2005
First Contact: September 20, 2005
Tests: 
CFAT- completed, September 26, 2005
Medical- October 3, 2005
Physical- September 26, 2005
Interview- September 26th/October 19th, 2005
Position Offered: 031
Basic Training Begins: Still waiting


----------



## Lost_52

Recruiting Centre: Kingston
Component: Reserve, NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry (RO31)
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: 16 Aug 05
First Contact: 21 Aug 05
CFAT: 6 Sept 05
Medical: 6 Sept 05
Interview: 6 Sept 05
Physical: 26 Sept 05
Position Offered: 20 Oct 05
Basic Training: Feb 3 06


----------



## Montsion

Candid Candidate said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Ottawa
> Regular/Reserve: Reg
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: June 23, 2005
> First Contact: July 17, 2005
> aptitude completed : August 17, 2005
> Medical completed: August 18, 2005
> PT Test completed: not yet scheduled
> Interview completed: August 17, 2005
> Position Offered: ???
> Basic Training Begins: ???



UPDATE.

Position Offered: November 2, 2005
Basic Training Begins: January 10, 2006

Good luck to everyone else waiting to hear.


----------



## alexpb

Recruiting Center: Barrie
Force: Regular
Unit: Royal Canadian Regiment
Trade Choice 1: 031
Trade Choice 2: 021 
Trade Choice 3: 011
Application Date: September 1st, 2005
First Contact: September 14th, 2005
Aptitude Test Completed: September 20th, 2005
Physical Test Completed: September 20th, 2005
Medical Test Completed: October 14th, 2005
Interview Completed: October 14th, 2005
Position Offered: October 31st, 2005
Basic Training Begins: November 21th, 2005


----------



## ZxExN

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Force: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: October 10th, 2005
First Contact: October 21th, 2005
Aptitude Test Completed: October 26th, 2005
Interview/Medical Date : December 6th, 2005
ACS Date: ?
Position Offered: ?
Basic Training Begins: ?


----------



## Sgt_McWatt

WO. McWatt said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: London
> Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: 031 Infantry
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: October 14, 2005
> First Contact: October 14, 2005
> Med, aptitude completed : October 31st
> PT Test completed: booked for Nov. 15th
> Interview completed: October 31st
> Position Offered: Oct. 31st
> Basic Training Begins: N/A




UPDATE: I completed my TMI with no problems what so ever and was offered a job after my interview. Now I am just waiting to do my PT on Nov. 15th and for my medical and security to come back form Ottawa.


----------



## dk

V 5.0

Recruiting Center: Mississauga (Ontario)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 514 AVN Tech
Trade Choice 2: 169 AC OP
Trade Choice 3: 291 COMM RSCH
Application Date: May 4, 2005
First Contact: May 17, 2005
Aptitude completed : May 30, 2005
Med completed : June 3, 2005
Interview completed: June 14, 2005
PT Test completed: July 7, 2005
Asthma Rejection: August 10, 2005   :'(    (On my B-day)
Medical Passed: October 18, 2005
Merit listed : November (?)
Position Offered: November 7, 2005   ;D
Enrollment: December 14, 2005
Basic Training Begins: January 9, 2005   


I received message 2 weeks ago that they didn't have my full medical on file. They found it later that week and was sent to be processed.
I finally got "The Call" today. Offered Comm Rsch (3rd choice). Going to Borden for BMQ boys and girls!!!!
Talk about an early x-mas present!


----------



## joseph_almeida

Recruiting Center: Mississauga (Ontario)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 215 Sig Op
Trade Choice 2: 275 NCI Op
Trade Choice 3: 411 Veh Tech
Application Date: Mid Oct, 2004
First Contact: Mid Oct, 2004
Aptitude completed : Feb 7,2005
Med completed : Oct 4, 2005
Interview completed: Oct 4, 2005
PT Test completed: 1st Feb 7, 2005; 2nd Oct 3, 2005 (1st expired)
Merit listed : Oct 28, 2005
Position Offered: Nov 7, 2005   
Enrollment: Dec 14, 2005
Basic Training Begins: Jan 9, 2005 Borden, Ontario


----------



## annemarielyman

Recruting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: SUP TECH 911
Trade Choice 2: TFC TECH 933
Trade Choice 3: RMS CLK 836
Application Date: October 14, 2005
CFAT Completed: October 28, 2005
Medical Completed : October 28, 2005
PT Test Completed: November 8, 2005
Interview Completed: October 28, 2005
Merit Listed: ??
Position Offered: ??
Basic Training Begins: ??


----------



## IT Ronin

Recruting Center: Fredricton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ATIS
Trade Choice 2: LCIS
Trade Choice 3: 215 Sig Op
Application Date: Nov 7, 2005
CFAT Completed: ??
Medical Completed : ??
PT Test Completed: ??
Interview Completed: ??
Merit Listed: ??
Position Offered: ??
Basic Training Begins: ??


----------



## Sgt_McWatt

Recruiting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 031 Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: October 14, 2005
First Contact: October 14, 2005
Med, aptitude completed : October 31st
PT Test completed: Nov. 15th
Interview completed: October 31st
Position Offered: Oct. 31st 
Basic Training Begins: N/A


UPDATE: I completed my TMI with no problems what so ever and was offered a job after my interview. Now I am just waiting to do my PT on Nov. 15th and for my medical and security to come back form Ottawa.

UPDATE: I completed my PT with no problems and my medical is back from the RMO, just awaiting my security clearance.


----------



## twistidnick

Recruiting Center: Windsor
Regular/Reserve:  Reserve (until im done done highschool then its off to the Reg Force)
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 21 svc,421 w tech l
Trade Choice 2: /
Trade Choice 3: /
Application Date: 5 October, 2005
First Contact: 7 October, 2005
Aptitude completed :14 November, 2005 
Medical:??
PT Test ??
Interview: 23 November,2005 
Position Offered:??
Basic Training Begins: 11 February, 2006 (aslong as I Pass all of  my remaing tests.


----------



## annemarielyman

UPDATE:

Recruting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: SUP TECH 911
Trade Choice 2: TFC TECH 933
Trade Choice 3: RMS CLK 836
Application Date: October 14, 2005
CFAT Completed: October 28, 2005
Medical Completed : October 28, 2005
PT Test Completed: November 8, 2005
Interview Completed: October 28, 2005
Merit Listed: November 14, 2005
Position Offered: ??
Basic Training Begins: ??


----------



## jo-dionne

Recruiting Center: CFRC QUEBEC
Component: Regular, NCM

Trade Choice 1: MOC 291/00120 (COMM RSCH)
Trade Choice 2: (none)
Trade Choice 3: (none)

Application Date: 2005/07/18
First Contact: 2005/07/20
Interview: 2005/09/12 (Recommended)

Aptitude Test: 2005/08/29 (Success)
Medical Test: 2005/08/29 (YY/211/22/5)
Physical Test: 2005/12/13

Medical File: 2005/09/15 (Accepted)
Merit Listed: 2005/09/26

Position Offered: MOC 291/00120 (COMM RSCH)
BMQ (0239 F): 2006/01/30â â€œ2006/04/14


----------



## Dog

I had a post in this thread at one point, but it seems to have disappeared... 

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Component: Regular, NCM

Trade Choice 1: MOC 031
Trade Choice 2: (none)
Trade Choice 3: (none)

Application Date: 2005/09/28
First Contact: 2005/10/14
Interview: 2005/10/20

Aptitude Test: 2005/10/20 (Success)
Medical Test: 2005/10/20 
Fitnessl Test: 2005/11/21

Merit Listed: Waiting... File going before the review board on the 28th of Nov.


----------



## dan-o-mac

> Recruting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: MED A 737
> Trade Choice 2: COMM RSCH 291
> Trade Choice 3: RMS CLK 022
> Application Date: Aug. 29, 2005
> First Contact:  Sept. 21, 2005
> Med, aptitude completed :  Oct. 4, 2005
> PT Test completed:  Nov. 9th, 2005
> Interview completed:  Oct. 24, 2005
> Position Offered: MED A 737
> Basic Training Begins: Jan. 16, 2005



Good luck to everyone heading off to BMQ !

Dan


----------



## Sgt_McWatt

Recruiting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 031 Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: October 14, 2005
First Contact: October 14, 2005
Med, aptitude completed : October 31st
PT Test completed: Nov. 15th
Interview completed: October 31st
Position Offered: Oct. 31st 
Basic Training Begins: N/A


UPDATE: I completed my TMI with no problems what so ever and was offered a job after my interview. Now I am just waiting to do my PT on Nov. 15th and for my medical and security to come back form Ottawa.

UPDATE: I completed my PT with no problems and my medical is back from the RMO, just awaiting my security clearance.

UPDATE: Last night I got what I thought was "the call" from my unit. Told em everything to bring, and what to expect from my swearing in ceremony. Hopfully doing it this Thursday, just have to wait for my enhanced reliability check hopefully it comes in this Thursday.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt

Recruiting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 031 Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: October 14, 2005
First Contact: October 14, 2005
Med, aptitude completed : October 31st
PT Test completed: Nov. 15th
Interview completed: October 31st
Position Offered: Oct. 31st 
Basic Training Begins: N/A


UPDATE: I completed my TMI with no problems what so ever and was offered a job after my interview. Now I am just waiting to do my PT on Nov. 15th and for my medical and security to come back form Ottawa.

UPDATE: I completed my PT with no problems and my medical is back from the RMO, just awaiting my security clearance.

UPDATE: Last night I got what I thought was "the call" from my unit. Told em everything to bring, and what to expect from my swearing in ceremony. Hopfully doing it this Thursday, just have to wait for my enhanced reliability check hopefully it comes in this Thursday.

UPDATE: Well there it is, if i would have waited one more day I wouldn't have had to make yesterdays post. My enhanced reliability check camethrough today, so I called up my recruiting NCO for 4 RCR and let him know, he said that he would beat money on me getting enrolled this Thursday, just need to make sure my file is processed by then.


----------



## Dog

I had a post in this thread at one point, but it seems to have disappeared...

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Component: Regular, NCM

Trade Choice 1: MOC 031
Trade Choice 2: (none)
Trade Choice 3: (none)

Application Date: 2005/09/28
First Contact: 2005/10/14
Interview: 2005/10/20

Aptitude Test: 2005/10/20 (Success)
Medical Test: 2005/10/20
Fitnessl Test: 2005/11/21

Merit Listed: Waiting... File going before the review board on the 28th of Nov.

Update: I've been selected (Dec. 1), RCR is who I'm going to (I was hoping to get PPCLI).... lucky guys they are! BMQ starts on 01/16/06.

Total time from application the selection: Almost 2 months to the day.


----------



## ManWithThePlan

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Component: Regular, NCM

Trade Choice 1: LCIS
Trade Choice 2: (none)
Trade Choice 3: (none)

                           YYYY/MM/DD
Application Date:    2005/08/14
First Contact:         2005/08/21

Interview:             2005/10/05
Aptitude Test:       2005/10/05
Medical Test:         2005/10/05
Fitnessl Test:         2005/11/10

Merit Listed:          2005/11/20
Selected:              2005/11/28
Job Offer:             2005/11/28
Sworn In:             2005/12/14
BMQ             2006/01/09

Application to Selection: Approx. 6 months :warstory:


----------



## Sgt_McWatt

Recruiting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 031 Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: October 14, 2005
First Contact: October 14, 2005
Med, aptitude completed : October 31st
PT Test completed: Nov. 15th
Interview completed: October 31st
Position Offered: Oct. 31st 
Basic Training Begins: N/A


UPDATE: I completed my TMI with no problems what so ever and was offered a job after my interview. Now I am just waiting to do my PT on Nov. 15th and for my medical and security to come back form Ottawa.

UPDATE: I completed my PT with no problems and my medical is back from the RMO, just awaiting my security clearance.

UPDATE: Last night I got what I thought was "the call" from my unit. Told em everything to bring, and what to expect from my swearing in ceremony. Hopfully doing it this Thursday, just have to wait for my enhanced reliability check hopefully it comes in this Thursday.

UPDATE: Well there it is, if i would have waited one more day I wouldn't have had to make yesterdays post. My enhanced reliability check camethrough today, so I called up my recruiting NCO for 4 RCR and let him know, he said that he would beat money on me getting enrolled this Thursday, just need to make sure my file is processed by then.

UPDATE: I was sworn in tonight. Exciting stuff. So now I just need to get my uniforms issued and I cna start training.


----------



## Jozabi

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Entry Plan: DEO

Trade Choice 1: EME
Trade Choice 2: AERE
Trade Choice 3: (none)

Application Date: 2005/11/09
First Contact: 2005/11/23
Aptitude Test: 2005/11/28
Interview: Not yet scheduled
Medical Test: Not yet scheduled
Fitnessl Test: Not yet scheduled


----------



## polo

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Force: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armd Recce
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: August 22
First Contact: August 23
Tests Completed: October 12
Position Offered: Conditional October 12
The Call: November 22 (only with the help calling the unit ALOT)
First Day: November 23
Basic Begins: November 25

Was exactly 6 weeks (dates may be messed up a bit) from completing my tests to getting the call!


----------



## ps387

***Update***

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Reg/Res: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Imagery Tech
Trade Choice 2: Traffic Tech
Trade Choice 3: RMS Clerk
Application Date: Mid December 2004 - Told the process can't go forward until my previous service record arrives from Ottawa.
CFAT: January 11, 2005 - (Only because I called...file is still not in Hamilton.)
Medical: January 26, 2005 - (Only because I called...received one piece of paper from previous file.)
Interview: February 9, 2005 - (Only because I called...seeing a pattern? File is in now.)
PT Test: Dec 2, 2005 - (39.81 step test, 31 and 33 grip test, 10 push-ups and 32 sit-ups)
Merit Listed: Waiting - Forwarding necessary documents Dec 6th.
Offer: Waiting
BMQ: Waiting


----------



## Spazz

Recruiting Center: Pembroke
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Nov 19, 2005
First Contact: Nov 19, 2005
Interview, aptitude completed : Dec 5
PT Test completed: ---
medical completed: ---
Position Offered: ---
Basic Training Begins:---


----------



## twistidnick

Recruiting Center: Windsor
Regular/Reserve:  Reserve (until im done done highschool then its off to the Reg Force)
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 21 svc,421 w tech l
Trade Choice 2: /
Trade Choice 3: /
Application Date: 5 October, 2005
First Contact: 7 October, 2005
Aptitude completed :14 November, 2005 
Medical: 29 November, 2005 (complications as expected resolved on 14 December)
PT Test  12 December
Interview: 23 November,2005 
Position Offered:??
Basic Training Begins: 11 February, 2006


----------



## Spazz

*UPDATE*

Recruiting Center: North Bay * thought it was in Pembroke*
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Nov 19, 2005
First Contact: Nov 19, 2005
Interview, aptitude completed : Dec 5
PT Test completed: Dec 12
medical completed: ---
Position Offered: ---
Basic Training Begins:---


----------



## Zombie

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Reg/Res: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 043 Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: 06/22/2005
First Contact: 07/06/2005
CFAT: 07/12/2005
Medical: 07/19/2005
Interview: 08/04/2005
PT Test: 08/08/2005
Merit Listed: 12/09/2005
Offer: ?
BMQ: ?

Merit listing took a while due to a lengthy background check.


----------



## xander

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: P Res
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: R031 Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: December 14, 2005
First Contact: ?
Med, aptitude completed : ?
PT Test completed: ?
Interview completed: ?
Position Offered: ?
Basic Training Begins: ?

A quick note to anyone looking to join the QOR for the summer. Their recruiting NCO informed me that because some of the other units at Moss Park are understrengthed such as the 48th Highlanders, the QOR are not hiring for the summer. Your options are to wait untill september when the QOR begins hiring again or do your BMQ/SQ this summer under another unit then request a transfer in september if you really want in.


----------



## CanSurf

Recruiting Center: St. Catharines
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 275 NCI Op
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: December 15, 2005
First Contact: ?
Med, aptitude completed : ?
PT Test completed: ?
Interview completed: ?
Position Offered: ?
Basic Training Begins: ?


----------



## bluecollared

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Armoured
Application Date: September 30, 2005
First Contact: October 17, 2005
Aptitude completed : October 19, 2005
Interview completed: November 9, 2005
Medical: November 9, 2005
PT Test completed: November 14, 2005
Position Offered: December 16, 2005 - Combat Engineer
Basic Training Begins: January 30, 2006

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! "The Call" finally came.


----------



## ps387

ps said:
			
		

> ***Update***
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
> Reg/Res: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Imagery Tech
> Trade Choice 2: Traffic Tech
> Trade Choice 3: RMS Clerk
> Application Date: Mid December 2004 - Told the process can't go forward until my previous service record arrives from Ottawa.
> CFAT: January 11, 2005 - (Only because I called...file is still not in Hamilton.)
> Medical: January 26, 2005 - (Only because I called...received one piece of paper from previous file.)
> Interview: February 9, 2005 - (Only because I called...seeing a pattern? File is in now.)
> PT Test: Dec 2, 2005 - (39.81 step test, 31 and 33 grip test, 10 push-ups and 32 sit-ups)
> Merit Listed: Waiting - Forwarding necessary documents Dec 6th.
> Offer: January 10, 2006 - Imagery Tech
> BMQ: February 6, 2006
> 
> Finally made it...see some of you in St. Jean...


----------



## dearryan

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ATIS
Trade Choice 2:AVS
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: April 5/05
First Contact: April 19/05
Aptitude completed :May 1/05
Interview completed: May 20 (1st one). "New" format interview completed Nov 28 (second one).
Medical: May 20 (1st one) Couldn't even see the vision exam chart . Laser eye surgery. Medical completed Nov 28/05.
PLAR (prior learning assessment recognition) sent East somewhere Jan 5/06
PT Test completed: May 20 (simple)
Position Offered: ?
Basic Training Begins:?


----------



## showd

Recruiting Center Barrie,Ontario
   Reg/Res Reg
   Officer/Ncm Ncm
   Trade Choice 1 Infantry
   Trade Choice 2 Combat Engnieer
   Trade Choice 3
   Application Date Sept 06/2005
   First Contact Oct 05/2005
   Aplititude Test April 14/2005
   Medical Oct 19/2005
   Interview Oct 19/2005
   Physical fitness Nov 1/2005
   Merit List  Still Waiting
   Job Offer  Still Wating
  I also had to get a very detailed report about my wrist due to dislocation and surgery. When I last spoke with the recruiting center the file was still under review by the medical board. I am told that it's in ottawa and may be delayed due to the holiday.


----------



## StormTrooper

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3: Military Police
Application Date: Winter of 2003 (Can't remember the month because it was too long ago)
First Contact: January 5, 2004
Aptitude Test: June 17, 2004
Medical Completed: August 28, 2005
Interview Completed: September 12, 2005
PT Test: September 18, 2005
Sworn in: October 12, 2005
Basic Training Began: November 21, 2005


----------



## FITSUMO

Recruting Center: ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular(great addition by a user on another forum and good to know)
Officer/NCM: NCM(Another good idea from a user of this forum}
Trade Choice 1: fcs tech 434
Trade Choice 2: SIG OPS 215
Trade Choice 3: vech tech 411
Application Date: Jan 7/05
First Contact: dec 12/04
Med, aptitude completed : apr 27/05
PT Test completed: july 4/05
Interview completed: apr 27/05
Position Offered: NA
Basic Training Begins: NA

Was merit listed in Sept and selected( FCS) in Oct 05, paperwork was lost and now being reviewed again.  Oh how I love the waiting for that phone call.... :rage:


----------



## silverbach

Recruting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: JAG lawyer 67
Trade Choice 2: Infantry officer 23
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: August 19, 2005
First Contact: August 19, 2005
Med, aptitude completed : October 14, 2005, January 9, 2006
PT Test completed: October 25, 2005
Interview completed: January 13, 2006
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: September 2006


----------



## xander

xander said:
			
		

> *UPDATE*
> 
> Recruiting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: P Res
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: R031 Infantry
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: December 14, 2005
> First Contact: January 12,2006
> Medical : February 2,2006
> aptitude completed : January 17,2006
> PT Test completed: ?
> Interview completed: January 17,2006
> Position Offered: ?
> Basic Training Begins: ?


----------



## Zombie

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Reg/Res: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 043 Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: 215 Signal Operator
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: 06/22/2005
First Contact: 07/06/2005
CFAT: 07/12/2005
Medical: 07/19/2005
Interview: 08/04/2005
PT Test: 08/08/2005
Merit Listed: 1/18/2006
Offer: ?
BMQ: ?

- Correction on Merit Listed date.


----------



## Sixshooter

Recruiting Center: Kitchener, Ontario Canada
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: October 18th 2005
First Contact: November 9th 2005
Aptitude Test Completed: 
Medical Test Completed : January 25th 2006
PT Test Completed: January 25th 2006
Interview Completed: set for Febuary 2nd 2006
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A


----------



## Seaman_Navy

UPDATE

Recruiting Center: Quebec city
Regular/Reserve: Reg (Transfer)
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NCI Op
Trade Choice 2: Sonar Op
Trade Choice 3: NES Op
First Contact: March 30 2005
aptitude completed : By pass
Medical completed: May 2nd 2005
PT Test completed: June 29 2005
Interview completed: May 2nd 2005
Merit listed : September 6th --> Selected for NCI Op (275)
Offer : Waiting...it's been almost 5 months since the date I was selected


----------



## twistidnick

UPDATE

Recruiting Center: Windsor
Regular/Reserve:  Reserve (until I'm done done highschool then its off to the Reg Force)
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: R421
Trade Choice 2: /
Trade Choice 3: /
Application Date: 5 October, 2005
First Contact: 7 October, 2005
Aptitude completed :14 November, 2005 
Medical: 6 December 2005 
PT Test  12 December 2005
Interview: 23 November,2005 
Position Offered:??
Basic Training Begins: 4 February, 2006 

the cfrc said i will be getting what i want. they said that i just need to wait for thew unit to call me to swear mew in..... they are taking there bloody time considering my BMQ is supposed to start next weekend


----------



## Zombie

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Reg/Res: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 043 Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: 215 Signal Operator
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: 06/22/2005
First Contact: 07/06/2005
CFAT: 07/12/2005
Medical: 07/19/2005
Interview: 08/04/2005
PT Test: 08/08/2005
Merit Listed: 1/18/2006
Offer: 1/26/2006 - Signal Operator
Sworn in: 2/1/2006
BMQ: 2/20/2006 - 5/5/2006 - St Jean 

If anyone else is on this course PM me


----------



## Sixshooter

Recruiting Center: Kitchener, Ontario Canada
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: October 18th 2005
First Contact: November 9th 2005
Aptitude Test Completed: December 14th
Medical Test Completed : January 25th 2006
PT Test Completed: January 25th 2006
Interview Completed: set for Febuary 2nd 2006
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A


----------



## Seaman_Navy

UPDATE

Recruiting Center: Quebec city
Regular/Reserve: Reg (Transfer)
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NCI Op
Trade Choice 2: Sonar Op
Trade Choice 3: NES Op
First Contact: March 30 2005
aptitude completed : By pass
Medical completed: May 2nd 2005
PT Test completed: June 29 2005
Interview completed: May 2nd 2005
Merit listed : September 6th --> Selected for NCI Op (275)
Offer : March 10 --> Esquimalt, British Columbia


----------



## CEhopeful

Recruiting Center: Fredericton,New Brunswick
Regular/Reserve: Reg.Force 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Signal operator
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Combat engineer
Application Date: January,4th/2006
First Contact: September,14th/2005
Aptitude Test Completed: january,14th/2006
Medical Test Completed : January 14th 2006
PT Test Completed: January 14th 2006
Interview Completed: january 14th 2006
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A


----------



## FITSUMO

update:

Recruting Center: ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular(great addition by a user on another forum and good to know)
Officer/NCM: NCM(Another good idea from a user of this forum}
Trade Choice 1: fcs tech 434
Trade Choice 2: SIG OPS 215
Trade Choice 3: vech tech 411
Application Date: Jan 7/05
First Contact: dec 12/04
Med, aptitude completed : apr 27/05
PT Test completed: july 4/05
Interview completed: apr 27/05
Position Offered:jan 31/06 ( FCS TECH)
Basic Training Begins: feb 20 ( st.jean)

just over a year, but well worth waiting for......... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Sixshooter

Recruiting Center: Kitchener, Ontario Canada
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: October 18th 2005
First Contact: November 9th 2005
Aptitude Test Completed: December 14th
Medical Test Completed : January 25th 2006
PT Test Completed: January 25th 2006
Interview Completed: Febuary 2nd 2006
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A

Did my interview today, he said id go on the merit list by next week and said that i could go to basic by the end of February, but..we'll see.


----------



## xander

xander said:
			
		

> *UPDATE*
> 
> Recruiting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: P Res
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: R031 Infantry
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: December 14, 2005
> First Contact: January 12,2006
> Aptitude completed :January 17,2006
> Medical Completed: February 2,2006
> PT Test: February 7, 2006
> Interview completed: January 17,2006
> Position Offered: ?
> Basic Training Begins: ?


----------



## annemarielyman

**UPDATE**

Recruting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: SUP TECH 911
Trade Choice 2: TFC TECH 933
Trade Choice 3: RMS CLK 836
Application Date: October 14, 2005
CFAT Completed: October 28, 2005
Medical Completed : October 28, 2005
PT Test Completed: November 8, 2005
Interview Completed: October 28, 2005
Merit Listed: November 14, 2005
Position Offered: February 6, 2006/911 - Supply Tech
Basic Training Begins: March 6, 2006


----------



## CanSurf

Just an update, writing my CFAT tomorrow morning!

Recruiting Center: St. Catharines
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 275 NCI Op
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: December 15, 2005
First Contact: Febuary 2, 2006
Aptitude completed : Febuary 8, 2006
Interview completed: 
Medical completed: 
PT Test completed: 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Pte_Martin

Recruiting Center: Kitchener, Ontario Canada
Regular/Reserve: Regular Transfer
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: 23 Nov 04
First Contact: 23 Nov 04 After a year of the recruiting centre losing my files i finally got it going
Aptitude Test Completed: By-pass
Medical Test Completed : 13 Feb 06
PT Test Completed: By-pass
Interview Completed: set for 7 March 06
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A


----------



## MdB

*UPDATE* (from http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/13064/post-135563.html#msg135563)

Recruiting Centre: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: 023 Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: Sept. 24th, 2004
First Contact: Sept. 28th, 2004
Date for CFAT: Oct. 5th, 2004, passed
PT Test completed: waiting (Oct. 22nd, 2004, passed)
Medical completed: Feb. 15th 2006
Interview completed: Feb. 22nd 2006 (Nov. 26th, 2004 (well, half of it))
Background check completed: Feb. 6th 2006 (pre-security clearance process since Nov. 10th, 2004, but cancelled on Dec. 21st 2005)
Merit Listed: waiting
Position Offered: waiting
Basic Training Begins: waiting

Description:
Ok, after waiting a complete year (pre-security clearance), the security officer at CFRC Montreal has called me to confirm I was still interested in joining the Forces. A couple of minutes in the conversation, he realizes I've been working through a government department/agency and tells me he could get me exempted from having pre-sec. Finally, on Dec. 21st 2005 (what a Christmas gift!), he calls me to tell me I'm back on track. Recruiting process is back on.

On Jan. 15th 2006, CFRC calls me to update my letters of reference (only valid for one year). Update them, then I realized my background check has already been done due to pre-sec, medical scheduled on Feb. 15th 2006, then I scheduled my interview for Feb. 22nd 2006, which is pretty fast in my mind (faster than first time). Now, after the interview, I only have to do the physical test, then my file is complete and ready to be sent to Ottawa. Next DEO Infantry Officer board in June 2006, next IAP/BOTC in September 2006. Lots of time to train! Yay! ;D

Edit:
Note: if you have any question, feel free to pm me.


----------



## gk404

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: R031 Infantry 
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: Feb 8th, 2006
First Contact: Feb 17th, 2006
Date for CFAT: Feb 20th 2006, passed
PT Test completed: waiting 
Medical completed: March 7th 2006
Interview completed: March 7th 2006
Background check completed: waiting
Position Offered: waiting
Basic Training Begins: waiting

So far so good!


----------



## double0three

Recruting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Military Police
Trade Choice 3: Intelligence
Application Date: November 15, 2005
First Contact: Jan 15, 2006
Med, aptitude completed : Feb 9, 2006
PT Test completed: Haven't done it yet
Interview completed: Feb 9, 2006
ASC Date: Waiting
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting

As far as Military Police goes, apparently they don't have any openings so that got scratched off my list.


----------



## Sixshooter

Sixshooter said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Kitchener, Ontario Canada
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: October 18th 2005
> First Contact: November 9th 2005
> Aptitude Test Completed: December 14th
> Medical Test Completed : January 25th 2006
> PT Test Completed: January 25th 2006
> Interview Completed: set for Febuary 2nd 2006
> Position Offered: Infantry
> Basic Training Begins: March 13th



I was hoping i'd get the call this week or next week and it happened today, at 1:15pm. Recruiter said he'd send out the info package today, and i get sworn in on the 6th at 9:40.

Woo hoo!!


----------



## gk404

*Update*


			
				gk404 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: R031 Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: -
> Trade Choice 3: -
> Application Date: Feb 8th, 2006
> First Contact: Feb 17th, 2006
> Date for CFAT: Feb 20th 2006, passed
> PT Test scheduled: April 4th 2006
> Medical completed: March 7th 2006, passed(pending hearing examination)
> Interview completed: March 7th 2006, passed
> Background check completed: passed
> Position Offered: waiting
> Basic Training Begins: waiting
> 
> So far so good!


Turns out my hearing is less than perfect and will require a note from my Doctor, Nothing serious though so no worries.
Next is the PT test.
Once again, so far so good!


----------



## Jimmy C

Recruiting Center: Hamilton, Ontario 
Regular/Reserve: Transfer 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: October 2005
First Contact: 28 Nov 2005 
Aptitude Test Completed: By-pass
Medical Test Completed : 7 Dec 2005
PT Test Completed: 7 Dec 2005
Interview Completed: 19 Dec 2005
Position Offered: Infantry, 7 Mar 2006
Basic Training Begins: Recruit School By-pass, Battle School begins in April


----------



## Chrisco

Recruting Center: Victoria (C Scot R)
Component: Primary Reserve
Trade Choice 1: infantry
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: late December '05
First Contact: There was a mess up,so i never got a call (they told me i'd be contacted early january). about mid/late january i went to the recruiting center myself and asked the what was up. they then set up an appointment for feb 9.
Tests:
CFAT- Feb 9 '06
Medical- Feb 9 '06
Physical- Feb 9 '06
Interview- Feb 9 '06
Position Offered: waiting
Basic Training Begins: waiting


----------



## Spazz

*UPDATE*

Recruiting Center: North Bay 
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Nov 19, 2005
First Contact: Nov 19, 2005
Interview, aptitude completed : Dec 5, 2005
PT Test completed: Dec 12, 2005
medical completed:Jan 20, 2006
Position Offered: March 8, 2006
Basic Training Begins:---

get sworn in on Friday at 1:00! Cheers!


----------



## gogogo

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Feb, 2005
First Contact: Feb, 2005
CFAT: Feb, 2005
Security: Waiting
Medical: Waiting
Physical: Waiting
Interview: Waiting
Acs : Waiting
Position Offered: waiting
Basic Training Begins: waiting
I hope I wish I pray but mostly I work .......at being at my best if the call comes to have the honour to serve    Patience is a virtue !


----------



## MdB

*UPDATE* (from http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/13064/post-339148.html#msg339148)

Recruiting Centre: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: 023 Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: Sept. 24th, 2004
First Contact: Sept. 28th, 2004
Date for CFAT: Oct. 5th, 2004, passed
PT Test completed: Mar. 9th, passed (Oct. 22nd, 2004, passed)
Medical completed: Feb. 15th 2006
Interview completed: Feb. 22nd 2006 (Nov. 26th, 2004 (well, half of it))
Background check completed: Feb. 6th 2006 (pre-security clearance process since Nov. 10th, 2004, but cancelled on Dec. 21st 2005)
Merit Listed: Mar 10th.
Position Offered: waiting
Basic Training Begins: waiting

Description:
Ok, after waiting a complete year (pre-security clearance), the security officer at CFRC Montreal has called me to confirm I was still interested in joining the Forces. A couple of minutes in the conversation, he realizes I've been working through a government department/agency and tells me he could get me exempted from having pre-sec. Finally, on Dec. 21st 2005 (what a Christmas gift!), he calls me to tell me I'm back on track. Recruiting process is back on.

On Jan. 15th 2006, CFRC calls me to update my letters of reference (only valid for one year). Update them, then I realized my background check has already been done due to pre-sec, medical scheduled on Feb. 15th 2006, then I scheduled my interview for Feb. 22nd 2006, which is pretty fast in my mind (faster than first time). Now, after the interview, I only have to do the physical test, then my file is complete and ready to be sent to Ottawa.

Handed in my physical test results to the CFRC. File is complete now and I'm merit listed because my medical has been approved in the meantime.

Next is THE call. Next DEO BOTCs are starting on April 10 and May 29. Time to keep it up! YAY!


----------



## gogogo

Yes its true I started the application process in Feb 2005. The reason that my security clear is sooooooooooo long is because I have been living outside of  Canada. At this moment I am in Vancouver.....I do go back and forth regularly.....but nevertheless I live in Europe. Hope this doesn't discourage anybody in my situation, if you want something bad enough I guess you have to work for it. I do keep in touch with recruiting and its just a matter of waiting.  If for whatever reason they wouldn't want you I think they would inform you (as long as you keep in touch, to avoid those horror stories you read about in some of these posts i.e. lost  applications or mysteriously closed applications. Anyways will let all know if I get more info. (if I ever do get called on I will have the biggest damned party ever !)


----------



## showd

showd said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center Barrie,Ontario
> Reg/Res Reg
> Officer/Ncm Ncm
> Trade Choice 1 Infantry
> Trade Choice 2 Combat Engnieer
> Trade Choice 3
> Application Date Sept 06/2005
> First Contact Oct 05/2005
> Aplititude Test April 14/2005
> Medical Oct 19/2005
> Interview Oct 19/2005
> Physical fitness Nov 1/2005
> Merit List  March 3/2006
> Job offer March10/2006
> I get sworn in march 23 and start basic April 10 at borden anyone else?
> I also had to get a very detailed report about my wrist due to dislocation and surgery. When I last spoke with the recruiting center the file was still under review by the medical board. I am told that it's in ottawa and may be delayed due to the holiday.


----------



## Springroll

Recruiting Center: Halifax, NS
Regular/Reserve: Reg F
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: Sonar Op
Application Date: July 19, 2005
First Contact: July 25, 2005
Aptitude completed: August 22, 2005
Med completed: September 28, 2005
Interview completed: September 28, 2005
PT Test completed: October 28, 2005(failed)
PT Re-test completed: April 19, 2006(passed)
Basic Training Begins: Hopefully soon!  ;D


----------



## rounder199

Recruting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2:x 
Trade Choice 3:x
Application Date: January 05, 2006
First Contact: Jan 15, 2006, 
Aptitude completed : Feb 15, 2006
Medical #1 completed: Feb 25th
Medical#2/Eye exam: March 10th
PT Test completed: April 7th
Interview completed: April 6th, 2006
ASC Date: Waiting
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## achilles

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ENG - 33 Field Engineer Squadron
Trade Choice 2: MP - 14 Military Police
Trade Choice 3: INF - Calgary Highlanders
Application Date: April 11, 2006
First Contact: April 25, 2006
Med, aptitude completed : May 2, 2006 - CFAT Only, Medical date: May 29, 2006
PT Test completed: Pending
Interview completed: May 29, 2006
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Fall 2006 if all goes well.


----------



## Mountain19

Recruiting Center- Edmonton
Regular/Reserve- Regular
Officer/NCM- NCM
Trade choice-1: Infantry
Trade choice-2: Naval Engineer
Trade choice-3:--------
Application Date- Jan 29/06
First Contact- Feb 10/06
Apptitude- March 9/06
Medical- March 9/06
PT Test-March 23/06
Interview-March 29/06
Merit Listed-March 29/06
Position offered-March 30/06: Infantry
Basic begins-June 12/06
Dont know what i did but it was 2months and a day to get everything done. It went by to fast, it was scary. NAd we say the CFRC aint efficent!!!


----------



## MdB

*UPDATE* (from http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/13064/post-339148.html#msg339148)

Recruiting Centre: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: 023 Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: Sept. 24th, 2004
First Contact: Sept. 28th, 2004
Date for CFAT: Oct. 5th, 2004, passed
PT Test completed: waiting (Oct. 22nd, 2004, passed)
Medical completed: Feb. 15th 2006
Interview completed: Feb. 22nd 2006 (Nov. 26th, 2004 (well, half of it))
Background check completed: Feb. 6th 2006 (pre-security clearance process since Nov. 10th, 2004, but cancelled on Dec. 21st 2005)
Merit Listed: March 15th 2006
Position Offered: May 24th 2006, Infantry Officer
Basic Training Begins: Either August 28th or Sept. 4th 2006

Description:
Ok, after waiting a complete year (pre-security clearance), the security officer at CFRC Montreal has called me to confirm I was still interested in joining the Forces. A couple of minutes in the conversation, he realizes I've been working through a government department/agency and tells me he could get me exempted from having pre-sec. Finally, on Dec. 21st 2005 (what a Christmas gift!), he calls me to tell me I'm back on track. Recruiting process is back on.

On Jan. 15th 2006, CFRC calls me to update my letters of reference (only valid for one year). Update them, then I realized my background check has already been done due to pre-sec, medical scheduled on Feb. 15th 2006, then I scheduled my interview for Feb. 22nd 2006, which is pretty fast in my mind (faster than first time). Now, after the interview, I only have to do the physical test, then my file is complete and ready to be sent to Ottawa. Next DEO Infantry Officer board in June 2006, next IAP/BOTC in September 2006. Lots of time to train! Yay!

Here it is! The call this morning, after 2 months of wait between merit listing and the actual call. Stuffs to sign next week and sworn in ceremony held on June 3rd in Ottawa.

Note: if you have any question, feel free to pm me.


----------



## CanadianBacon

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Field Engineer
Trade Choice 2: - Infantry
Trade Choice 3: - Weapons Tech
Application Date: Sept. '04/March '06
First Contact: Sept. '04/March '06
Date for CFAT: Oct. '04
PT Test completed: Oct '04/Wating
Medical completed: Oct '04/Waiting
Interview completed: Not/Waiting
Background check completed: Waiting
Position Offered: Patiently Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Sooner the better
Apparently I was special.  I had allergies when i was a kid with which I had to carry one of those epi-pens.  So the first time around with my medical, I was told I couldn't get in because of the 'medical limitation' I carried.  Based on the advise of one of the CFRC medical staff I got another test and second opinion and it appears I no longer have those allergies.  So I'm on round 2 right now, with fingers crossed!


----------



## xmarcx

Recruting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Infantry 
Trade Choice 2: Armour
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: June 01, 2006
First Contact: Waiting
Date for CFAT: Waiting
PT Test completed: Wating
Medical completed: Waiting
Interview completed:Waiting
Background check completed: Waiting
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Crossing my fingers on January 07!

And it begins! The sergeant who accepted my application looked it over and said it looked "very good" but I know there's a long way to go. I finish my Honours degree in Human Rights in December, hoping like hell for a conditional acceptance for the Jan/07 BOTC! No background check/pre-sec issues to worry about, and thanks to this forum I know exactly what to expect medically, only my LASIK surgery should be a minor issue.


----------



## Fredster

Recruiting Center:  Toronto, Ontario
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Armoured Crewman
Trade Choice 2:  Signal Operations
Trade Choice 3:  Line Maintainer
Application Date:  09 January 2006
First Contact:  28 February 2006
Aptitude Test Completed:  14 March 2006
Medical Test Completed :  11 April 2006
PT Test Completed:  04 April 2006
Interview Completed:  28 March 2006
Conditional Offer Of Enrollment:  15 May 2006
Enrollment Date:  21 July 2006
Basic Training Begins:  31 July 2006


----------



## Little Shu

Recruiting Center: Oshawa, Ontario
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Infantry
Trade Choice 2:  
Trade Choice 3:  
Application Date:  13 April 2006
First Contact:  18 April 2006
Aptitude Test Completed:  10 May 2006
Interview Completed:  13 June 2006
PT Test Completed:  21 June 2006
Medical Test Completed :  22 June 2006

Conditional Offer Of Enrollment: Waiting
Enrollment Date:  Waiting
Basic Training Begins:  Waiting


----------



## Zell_Dietrich

Recruiting Center: Toronto, Ontario
Regular/Reserve:  Reserve
Officer/NCM:  Officer
Trade Choice 1:  Comm. Reserve
Trade Choice 2:  
Trade Choice 3:  
Application Date: January 24, 2006
First Contact:  January 23, 2006
Aptitude Test Completed:  June 1, 2006
Interview Completed:  February 30th (unit), June 12, 2006
PT Test Completed:  February 15, 2006
Medical Test Completed :  June 12, 2006

Conditional Offer Of Enrollment: June 1
Enrollment Date:  Waiting
Basic Training Begins:  Waiting 

It shocks me how much one person, through malice or incompetence, can slow you down. It took me two months to get a hold of this guy,  he would make appointments with me and simply not show up – twice in the four times I’ve seen him. It took three to four months to get one piece of paper across the city so I could get scheduled for a cfat and the rest. (and the person who actually did it was the new recruiter, for some reason that guy had moved on.)


----------



## pylon

Before I spill my guts, just wanted to say that I read every single posting in this thread...  It was great to read about the updates, and to see guys make it.  Way to go.


Recruting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular (Comp. Transfer)
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Image Tech
Trade Choice 2: AC Op
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: April 27/06
First Contact: May 2/06
Date for CFAT: July 4/06 (Next week)
PT Test completed: On file
Medical completed: June 29/06
Interview completed: July 5/06 (Next week)
Position Offered: Waiting 
Basic Training Begins: Recruit School Bypass - MOC Trg:  Waiting

To be continued..


----------



## Springroll

Recruiting Center: Halifax, NS
Regular/Reserve: Reg F
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: Sonar Op
Application Date: July 19, 2005
First Contact: July 25, 2005
Aptitude completed: August 22, 2005
Med completed: September 28, 2005
Interview completed: September 28, 2005
PT Test completed: October 28, 2005(failed)
PT Re-test completed: April 19, 2006(passed)
Position Offered: June 27, 2006
Enrollment Date: July 31, 2006
Basic Training: August 21, 2006   ;D


----------



## pylon

Before I spill my guts, just wanted to say that I read every single posting in this thread...  It was great to read about the updates, and to see guys make it.  Way to go.


Recruting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular (Comp. Transfer)
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Image Tech
Trade Choice 2: AC Op
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: April 27/06
First Contact: May 2/06
CFAT Completed: July 4/06
PT Test completed: July 18/06 (2 weeks, argh)
Medical completed: June 29/06
Interview completed: July 5/06
Position Offered: Waiting 
Basic Training Begins: Recruit School Bypass - MOC Trg:  Waiting

To be continued..
July 4 UPDATE: CFAT no problem
July 5 UPDATE: Interview - no problem   I am extremely unhappy with the clerk handling my file.  I had to call him to get interview date, CFAT date, advise of medical date.  I had assumed my 13km ruck sack, etc. would be enough for my fitness as I just did it... but it isn't. SO, July 18th for my fitness, then I can be merited.  Another item the clerk did not arrange or let me know I had to do, or I could have that done already.


----------



## *RS*Pete

Recruting Center: Kitchener
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 031 INF
Trade Choice 2: 421 W TECH L
Trade Choice 3: ***
Application Date: April 4, 2006
First Contact: May 16, 2006 (was out of the country for a month)
aptitude completed : June 8, 2006
Medical completed: July 5, 2006
PT Test completed: waiting *test on July 19, 2006*
Interview completed: waiting
Position Offered: waiting
Basic Training Begins: waiting


----------



## pylon

newair-oldarmy said:
			
		

> Before I spill my guts, just wanted to say that I read every single posting in this thread...  It was great to read about the updates, and to see guys make it.  Way to go.
> 
> 
> Recruting Center: London
> Regular/Reserve: Regular (Comp. Transfer)
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Image Tech
> Trade Choice 2: AC Op
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: April 27/06
> First Contact: May 2/06
> CFAT Completed: July 4/06 - DONE
> PT Test completed: July 18/06 - DONE
> Medical completed: June 29/06 - DONE
> Interview completed: July 5/06 - DONE
> Position Offered: Waiting
> Basic Training Begins: Recruit School Bypass
> MOC Trg:  Waiting
> 
> To be continued..
> July 4 UPDATE: CFAT no problem
> July 5 UPDATE: Interview - no problem
> July 18 UPDATE: Fitness Test completed, no problems.
> 
> So now comes the famous waiting game.  As of last week Image Tech is now closed and rumoured to be well overstocked.  So AC Op is the choice barring a miracle, but will be extremely happy with AC Op.   After speaking with CFRC London, the earliest I may get an offer would be mid/end August..
> 
> Here we go..


----------



## atki

Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 031 INF
Trade Choice 2: ***
Trade Choice 3: ***
Application Date: June 5, 2006
First Contact: June 23, 2006
Aptitude completed : July 18, 2006
Medical completed: July 18, 2006 ( Need to do a test through my doctor still)
PT Test completed: July 18, 2006
Interview completed: July 18, 2006
Position Offered: waiting
Basic Training Begins: waiting


----------



## lukek22

Recruiting Center: Moncton, NB
Regular/Reserve: Reg F
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: Sig Ops. Comm Rsh
Application Date: May 28, 2006
First Contact: June 3rd, 2006
Aptitude completed: June 7th, 2006
Med completed: June 17th, 2006 (Sent in forms the 4th)
Interview completed: June 17th, 2006
PT Test completed: June 17th, 2006 (Passed)
Position Offered: July 28, 2006
Enrollment Date: August 14th, 2006
Basic Training: September 4th, 2006  (Borden)


I was extremely impressed with the Moncton CFRC, as well as the process, it took roughly 2 months, with a 2 week medical delay, They got me in within days to write my aptitude test, and if it was not for illness, I would've taken the other components within a week, instead ended up doing them a week and some later, I got into my doctor the 4th to get my knee looked at (no problems), and sent my medical in that day, and today I got my call, Very impressed given the medical had to clear, and be selected, my hats off to an obviously improving recruiting process.


----------



## LeonTheNeon

Recruiting Center: Moncton
Regular/Reserve: Reg F
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO re-enrollment)
Trade Choice 1: INT
Trade Choice 2: SIGS
Trade Choice 3: NONE
Application Date: 21 Jun 2006
First Contact:
- 30 Jun 2006, CFRC/D received my pers file.
- 3 Jul 2006, CFRC/D needed add'l info to request my med docs.  I provided it immediately.  
- 14 Jul 2006, Advised by CFRC/D that in order to be selected for INT I'd need to provide add'l information/certification, etc.  I provided it to them the next day.
Aptitude completed: Waived, in theory, but I've been advised I may be requested to write it again.
Med completed: -
Interview completed: -
PT Test completed: -
Position Offered: -
Enrollment Date: -
Basic Training: -
Current Status: Waiting on med docs to arrive.


----------



## MacIsaac

Recruiting Center: Oshawa, Ontario
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2:  
Trade Choice 3:  
Application Date:  January 16 2006
First Contact:  March 15 2006
Aptitude Test Completed:  March 29 2006
Interview Completed:  April 13 2006
Medical Test Completed :  April 13 2006
PT Test Completed: April 26 2006
Conditional Offer Of Enrollment: July 4 2006
Enrollment Date: August 16 2006 
Basic Training Begins:  Sept. 4 2006

I hope that the enrollment date is my swearing in, if not then I can change it.


----------



## spqr

Recruting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: Aug 03, 2006
First Contact: Waiting
Date for CFAT: Waiting
PT Test completed: Wating
Medical completed: Waiting
Interview completed:Waiting
Background check completed: Waiting
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: I hope I get to the course in Jan.

Hey my first post.  I read tons of threads leading up to my application.  Thanks for all the help, it is a huge assistance and helped with a lot of things.


----------



## Magravan

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Air Nav
Trade Choice 3: AEC
Application Date: May 26, 2006
First Contact: Early June (I don't recall the exact date)
Aptitude completed : June 21st
Medical #1 completed: July 19th
Interview completed: July 19th (Seemed weird that my interview came before my PT test)
Medical#2/Eye exam: August 1st
PT Test completed: August 1st

ASC Date: Waiting
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## Future_Sapper

Recruiting Centre: Sudbury, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech - Land
Application Date: July 26, 2006
First Contact: July 26, 2006 (I never took a visit to the recruiting centre, I printed everything I initially needed online)
Aptitude completed: August 2, 2006
Medical completed: August 9, 2006
Interview completed: August 9, 2006
PT Test: Waiting for background check to come in (woman at the office said she'd mail it out that day)


----------



## rounder199

rounder199 said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot
> Trade Choice 2:x
> Trade Choice 3:x
> Application Date: January 05, 2006
> First Contact: Jan 15, 2006,
> Aptitude completed : Feb 15, 2006
> Medical #1 completed: Feb 25th
> Medical#2/Eye exam: March 10th
> PT Test completed: April 7th
> Interview completed: April 6th, 2006
> ASC Date: Aug 14-18th
> Met Pilot Req: Yes
> Met Nav Req:Yes
> Position Offered: Waiting
> Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## gk404

gk404 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: R031 Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: -
> Trade Choice 3: -
> Application Date: Feb 8th, 2006
> First Contact: Feb 17th, 2006
> Date for CFAT: Feb 20th 2006, Passed
> PT Test completed: August 21st 2006, Passed
> Medical completed: March 7th 2006, Passed
> Interview completed: March 7th 2006, Passed
> Background check completed: Passed
> Position Offered: waiting
> Basic Training Begins: waiting
> 
> So far so good!



Just need to wait for the phone call now...


----------



## Future_Sapper

Future_Sapper said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Sudbury, Ontario
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: July 26, 2006
> First Contact: July 26, 2006 (I never took a visit to the recruiting centre, I printed everything I initially needed online)
> Aptitude completed: August 2, 2006
> Medical completed: August 9, 2006
> Interview completed: August 9, 2006
> PT Test completed: August 22, 2006, passed



Currently waiting for a job offer, she said probably in 3 days or so.


----------



## Collin.t

Recruiting Centre: Sherbrooke
Component: Regular, NCM
Trade Choice 1: NES op (276)
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: Dec 05
Medical: March 06
Interview: March 06
Physical: March 06
Position Offered: Still waiting for the call, been told in about 2-3 weeks (time to write my offer)
Basic Training: Bypass basic


----------



## Crimson

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NCI OP
Trade Choice 2: TAS OP
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: August 23, 2006
First Contact: awaiting
Med, aptitude completed : awaiting
PT Test completed: awaiting
Interview completed: awaiting
Position Offered: awaiting
Basic Training Begins: awaiting

I decided I wanted to apply a year ago and I just became ready now. I was told that the recruiters in Vancouver are all out on course right now so I should not expect the first contact for three weeks. I'm excited. What else can I say?


----------



## Zell_Dietrich

Recruiting Center: Toronto, Ontario
Regular/Reserve:  Reserve
Officer/NCM:  Officer
Trade Choice 1:  Comm. Reserve
Trade Choice 2:  
Trade Choice 3:  
Application Date: January 24, 2006
First Contact:  January 23, 2006
Aptitude Test Completed:  June 1, 2006
Interview Completed:  February 30th (unit), June 12, 2006
PT Test Completed:  February 15, 2006
Medical Test Completed :  June 12, 2006

Conditional Offer Of Enrollment: June 1
Enrollment Date:  Just got the call,  tentatively set for Sept 8
Basic Training Begins:  Waiting


----------



## LeonTheNeon

UPDATE:

Recruiting Center: Moncton
Regular/Reserve: Reg F
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO re-enrollment)
Trade Choice 1: INT
Trade Choice 2: SIGS
Trade Choice 3: NONE
Application Date: 21 Jun 2006
First Contact:
- 30 Jun 2006, CFRC/D received my pers file.
- 3 Jul 2006, CFRC/D needed add'l info to request my med docs.  I provided it immediately.  
- 14 Jul 2006, Advised by CFRC/D that in order to be selected for INT I'd need to provide add'l information/certification, etc.  I provided it to them the next day.
- 7 Sep 2006, Called by CFRC/D.  My OMDs have arrived.  Huzzah!  Med and Interview scheduled.
Aptitude completed: Waived, in theory, but I've been advised I may be requested to write it again.
Med completed: scheduled for 27 Sep 2006
Interview completed: scheduled for 27 Sep 2006
PT Test completed: -
Position Offered: -
Enrollment Date: -
Basic Training: -
Current Status: Training hard, getting ready and waiting for 27 Sep 2006!


----------



## blacktriangle

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Component: Regular, NCM
Trade Choice 1: armour (R011)
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: June 2006
Medical: July 2006
Interview: July 2006
Physical:August 2006
Aptitude: July 2006
Position Offered: waiting for file to get to unit
Basic Training: I sure hope so.


----------



## pylon

S.Smith said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Toronto
> Component: Regular, NCM
> Trade Choice 1: armour (R011)
> Trade Choice 2: x
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: June 2006
> Medical: July 2006
> Interview: July 2006
> Physical:August 2006
> Aptitude: July 2006
> Position Offered: waiting for file to get to unit
> Basic Training: I sure hope so.



Are you going reg or res?  You say Reg in the component section of your post, but refer to your MOC choice as (R011).  The 'R' would represent reserves.

FYI,



kc


----------



## uzi

My process is a little strange:
once a reservist, but immigrant background, live in canada for >6.5 years now.
Regular/Reserve: Reg 
Recruiting Centre: montreal ( but now move to vancouver)
Application Date: end of 2004
Physical: end of 2005, sametime the beginning of security clearence.
Medical,Interview and Aptitude: awaiting.

any man have an idea, why like that?


----------



## ark

uzi said:
			
		

> My process is a little strange:
> once a reservist, but immigrant background, live in canada for >6.5 years now.
> Regular/Reserve: Reg
> Recruiting Centre: montreal ( but now move to vancouver)
> Application Date: end of 2004
> Physical: end of 2005, sametime the beginning of security clearence.
> Medical,Interview and Aptitude: awaiting.
> 
> any man have an idea, why like that?



I suspect the only person that can answer this question is your CFRC.

Good luck.


----------



## blacktriangle

pylon said:
			
		

> Are you going reg or res?  You say Reg in the component section of your post, but refer to your MOC choice as (R011).  The 'R' would represent reserves.
> 
> FYI,
> 
> 
> 
> kc



My bad, I knew that. I copied and pasted the choices for the post and edited in my own information. I guess whoever i copied it from was going reg i didn't fix it. Thanks for the catch of that slip-up.


----------



## pylon

No worries....  Good luck in the process no matter what you're doing .



kc


----------



## Little Shu

Updated Application Process




			
				Little Shu said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Oshawa, Ontario
> Regular/Reserve:  Regular
> Officer/NCM:  NCM
> Trade Choice 1:  Infantry
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date:  13 April 2006
> First Contact:  18 April 2006
> Aptitude Test Completed:  10 May 2006
> Interview Completed:  13 June 2006
> PT Test Completed:  21 June 2006
> Medical Test Completed :  22 June 2006
> 
> Conditional Offer Of Enrollment: Sept 5th '06
> Swearing in  Date: Sept 16th '06
> Basic Training Begins:  Sept 18th '06


----------



## pylon

Congratulations!!  Good luck on BMQ and in the career ahead of you!




kc


----------



## luciano

Recruiting Center: London, Ontario
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Comm Researcher
Trade Choice 2:  Signal Op.
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date:  May 2006 (Online)
First Contact:  Within a week of Application Date
Aptitude Test Completed:  June 2006
Interview Completed:  11 June 2006
PT Test Completed:  17 June 2006
Medical Test Completed :  11 June 2006

Conditional Offer Of Enrollment: Waiting
Swearing in  Date: Waiting
Basic Training Begins:  Waiting

Had some processing issues which took about 6-8 weeks but a couple weeks ago was told that my application has been processed and on to Ottawa for selection.


----------



## luciano

I called up my recruiting center yesturday and they told me they were just waiting on my offer. Just talked to them and got my first choice and start Oct. 9th. Can't wait and got a lot to do before than.


----------



## carl_54

Recruiting Center: Toronto, Ontario
Regular/Reserve:  Reserve
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Infantry
Trade Choice 2:  N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date:  February, 2006
First Contact:  Approximately one week after I submitted my application.
Aptitude Test Completed: February, 2006  
Interview Completed: February, 2006 (Same day as CFAT, they wanted to squeeze me in)
PT Test Completed:  April, 2006 
Medical Test Completed:  March, 2006

Conditional Offer of Enrollment: August 29, 2006
Swearing in Date: September 20, 2006
Basic Training Begins:  September 29, 2006

There was some confusion about the status of my file, and my background check took very long. (Even though I was born here) In my case, I had to do a lot of following up after completing the application process. I also gave up a summer job and now my current job to join, as I want it THAT bad. My advice would be to stay vigilante and don't let posts about people getting "the call" deterr you, you will get the call eventually just like everyone else.


----------



## pylon

luciano said:
			
		

> I called up my recruiting center yesturday and they told me they were just waiting on my offer. Just talked to them and got my first choice and start Oct. 9th. Can't wait and got a lot to do before than.



Congrats on getting your first choice and hearing back so soon.  Are going to BMQ or are you a bypass?  I'm also out of London and waiting.. and waiting...   Was hoping to get picked up on the Sept 5 board, as you did, but not holding my breath.

Good Luck!



kc


----------



## luciano

I ship out on the 7th and start BMQ on Oct. 9th. It took a little longer than expected but worth the wait. Hope fully you'll hear soon. Good Luck


----------



## Zell_Dietrich

Zell_Dietrich said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Toronto, Ontario
> Regular/Reserve:  Reserve
> Officer/NCM:  Officer
> Trade Choice 1:  Comm. Reserve
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: January 24, 2006 (I tried to get ahold of the recruiter for the unit in December)
> First Contact:  January 23, 2006
> Aptitude Test Completed:  June 1, 2006
> Interview Completed:  February 30th (unit), June 12, 2006
> PT Test Completed:  February 15, 2006
> Medical Test Completed :  June 12, 2006
> 
> Conditional Offer Of Enrollment: June 1
> Enrollment Date:  Sept 8, 2006
> Basic Training Begins:  Sept 29, 2006



So around 9-10 months.... I could of had a baby :-D  Looking back it wasn't so bad.  I would have felt alot better about the whole thing if people would have just been honest with me and told me when they would really get back to me.


----------



## Magravan

Given how many variables are involved, it would be impossible for them to give you an accurate date, and when that expectation wasn't met, you'd be disappointed. At least this way, you had a general idea that it would be 3 months to 2 years, depending on what set of circumstances came up. Your 9-10 months fell into that range, and they were 'right' ... Doesn't do you much good, but at least you didn't quit the process because you weren't finished by X month, and they said you would be.


----------



## brett22

Recruiting Center: Halifax, Nova Scotia
Regular/Reserve:  regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Infantry
Trade Choice 2:  crewman
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date:  July, 2006
First Contact: one week after I submitted my application.
Aptitude Test Completed: june 2005
Interview Completed: july 24, 2006
PT Test Completed:  july 27,2006
Medical Test Completed:  july 24, 2006

Conditional Offer of Enrollment: september 19, 2006
Swearing in Date: october 4, 2006
Basic Training Begins:  october 16, 2006


----------



## blacktriangle

pylon said:
			
		

> No worries....  Good luck in the process no matter what you're doing .
> 
> 
> 
> kc



Thanks. I was told my file cleared just fine, and when I bumped into the recruiter of the unit shopping, he said I was one of the first applicants for the BMQ/SQ coop I'm taking to pass all testing.


----------



## patt

luciano said:
			
		

> I ship out on the 7th and start BMQ on Oct. 9th. It took a little longer than expected but worth the wait. Hope fully you'll hear soon. Good Luck



where are you doing your BMQ?


----------



## luciano

Xfire said:
			
		

> where are you doing your BMQ?



I am doing my BMQ in St. Jean


----------



## johodamofo

Going RegF Armoured Recce. Leaving to Saint-Jean on Oct 7 and start on the 9th. See you ladies there>


----------



## johodamofo

Just checked the profiles of both luciano and Xfire and found out that luciano lives 30 min from where I live and Xfire and I have chosen the same trade. Armoured Recce all the way baby!!! See you guys on Oct 9.


----------



## Collin.t

UPDATE 

Recruiting Centre: Montreal
Component: Regular, NCM
Trade Choice 1: NES op (276)
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: Dec 05
Medical: March 06
Interview: March 06
Physical: March 06
Position Offered: NES OP, LS
Basic Training: Bypass basic


----------



## patt

johodamofo said:
			
		

> Just checked the profiles of both luciano and Xfire and found out that luciano lives 30 min from where I live and Xfire and I have chosen the same trade. Armoured Recce all the way baby!!! See you guys on Oct 9.



im going to gagetown for my BMQ


----------



## Klc

Finally got a chance to drop my file off  ;D

Recruting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: LCIS TECH 227
Trade Choice 2: COMBAT ENGINEER 043
Trade Choice 3: NAVAL ELECTRONICS TECH (TACTICAL) 285
Application Date: Sept 23, 2006
First Contact: Waiting.
Med, aptitude completed : TBA
PT Test completed: TBA
Interview completed: TBA
Position Offered: TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA


----------



## LeonTheNeon

Recruiting Center: Moncton
Regular/Reserve: Reg F
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO re-enrollment)
Trade Choice 1: INT
Trade Choice 2: SIGS
Trade Choice 3: NONE
Application Date: 21 Jun 2006

Contacts:
- 30 Jun 2006, CFRC/D received my pers file.
- 3 Jul 2006, CFRC/D needed add'l info to request my med docs.  I provided it immediately.  
- 14 Jul 2006, Advised by CFRC/D that in order to be selected for INT I'd need to provide add'l information/certification, etc.  I provided it to them the next day.
- 7 Sep 2006, Called by CFRC/D.  My OMDs have arrived.  Huzzah!  Med and Interview scheduled.

Aptitude completed: 
- Waived, in theory, but I've been advised I may be requested to write it again.
- 27 Sep 2006.  CFAT is now officially waived.  My prior scores qualified me for both INT and SIGS and the CFAT is good for 5 years.

Med completed: 
- 27 Sep 2006.  Complete.  No issues at all, no doctor's notes required.

Interview completed: 
- 27 Sep 2006.  Complete.  A "grueling" one and a half hour interview.  It went extremely well.  I will be listed for both INT and SIGS although I've been advised that my odds for INT are slim.  As it was put to me, the door is almost closed but it isn't quite locked.  One issue, beyond not being very competitive for a very demanding board, is that the INT board sits after the DEO board so it seems probable that I'll get an offer for SIGS before the INT board even sits so I'd be taking a heck of a risk in turning down SIGS to wait it out for INT.

PT Test completed: 
- 27 Sep 2006. Waived since the new directive 1 Oct 2006 makes it no longer necessary.  Advised to continue training as CF Express will be done early in BOTC and failure will result in placement on a Warrior Platoon.  I'm not at all worried about passing the test in Basic.

Position Offered: -
Enrollment Date: -
Basic Training: -

Current Status: I was hoping that some of my "soft" qualifications would count for more towards INT, so I'm a little disappointed that my odds are so slim since I have a great passion to be an INT O.  However, adapt and overcome.  I have no doubt that SIGS will be a very interesting career and assuming that in three years I still want to do INT I can always OT.  The MCC confirmed that as of current policy, it is acceptable to OT from SIGS to INT.  Now playing the waiting game for news about selection and/or an actual offer.


----------



## Tobin89

Recruting Center: Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Unit: Hastings Prince Edward Regiment (Belleville)
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A 
Application Date: Dec 16, 2005
First Contact: February 11, 2006
Med, aptitude completed : October 4, 2006
PT Test completed: N/A
Interview completed: October 4, 2006
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A


----------



## nathanvs

Recruting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Infantry
Trade Choice 2:  Fire Ftr
Trade Choice 3:  n/a
Application Date: Sept 28, 2006
First Contact: waiting
Med, aptitude completed : waiting
PT Test completed: waiting
Interview completed: waiting
Position Offered: waiting
Basic Training Begins: waiting


----------



## gogogo

20 MONTHS AND WAITING FOR THAT SECURITY CLEARENCE (BEEN LIVING OUTSIDE CANADA) BUT DAMMIT AINT NOTHING STOPPING ME, OTHER THAN DEATH BY OLD AGE!   :rage:


----------



## Magravan

Magravan said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
> Trade Choice 1: Air Nav (Pending Retest in January)
> Trade Choice 2: Armour
> Trade Choice 3: Artillery
> Application Date: May 26, 2006
> First Contact: Early June (I don't recall the exact date)
> Aptitude completed : June 21st
> Medical #1 completed: July 19th
> Interview completed: July 19th (Seemed weird that my interview came before my PT test)
> Medical#2/Eye exam: August 1st
> PT Test completed: August 1st
> 
> ASC Date: Sept 18th - 22nd (Failed both Pilot and Air Nav)
> 
> 2nd Interview: Oct 26th
> 
> Position Offered: Waiting
> Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## Inspir

Recruiting Centre: Calgary
Component: Regular Force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Firefighter
Trade Choice 2: Mobile Support Equipment Operator
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soilder
Application Date: October 9, 2006
First Contact: _pending_
Medical Exam Completed: _pending_
Aptitude Exam Completed : _pending_
Interview Completed: _pending_
Position Offered: _pending_
BMQ Start Date: _pending_


----------



## ark

LeonTheNeon said:
			
		

> Aptitude completed:
> - Waived, in theory, but I've been advised I may be requested to write it again.
> - 27 Sep 2006.  CFAT is now officially waived.  My prior scores qualified me for both INT and SIGS and the CFAT is good for 5 years.



Was it the CFRC who told you the test is good for 5 years?  I was told the score is good for life.


----------



## George Wallace

ark said:
			
		

> Was it the CFRC who told you the test is good for 5 years?  I was told the score is good for life.



Ark

I think someone misled you or you misinterpreted what was said.  If you OT or CT into another Trade, you will have to do a CFAT, even if you have done one before.


----------



## ark

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Ark
> 
> I think someone misled you or you misinterpreted what was said.  If you OT or CT, you will have to do a CFAT, even if you have done one before.



I did an OT (Res) after 3 years into a trade that required a higher CFAT than my first trade and at the time I was told my initial score was good enough. Now I am CTing into Reg Force and once again my new occupation requires a higher CFAT than my current occupation but I was still informed that my initial CFAT is still good enough. 

My initial test was done more than 5 years ago. That is why I want to make sure what are his sources as my CFRC informed me the score is good for life...unless I am applying for a trade which requires a higher score than what I have achieved in which case I may be given another shot at the test.


----------



## kincanucks

You don't rewrite the CFAT unless your previous score doesn't meet the cutoff for your new occupation.  The CFAT result is good for the length of the CFAT protocol which has been in place since 1997.


----------



## LeonTheNeon

I appear to have unintentionally posted something which is factually wrong, so I apologize for that.  I don't recall the specifics of the conversation, all I remember was talking about the CFAT while sitting around waiting for my interview, whether I would redo it, and the phrase "5 years" being used.  I probably misunderstood what I was told.

Thank you Kincanucks for setting this right.


----------



## George Wallace

Ah!  Seen!  Many of us were before that 1997 date.


----------



## patrick666

Recruting Center: Barrie
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Unit: 2RCHA, hopefully
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A 
Application Date: August, 2006
First Contact: I called them mostly, first contact by them October 10/06 for medical/interview booking.
Med, aptitude completed : October 23, 2006
PT Test completed: N/A
Interview completed: October 23, 2006
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A

My process has taken a little longer than the "average" as they had to retrieve my dead file and put it together with my new file. All in all, been a great experience so far and can't wait to get into BMQ. Good luck all.


----------



## sleeman

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Infantry Soldier 
 Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Artillery Soldier - Field
Application Date: July 18, 2006
First Contact: August 2, 2006
Med, aptitude completed : August 16, 2006
PT Test completed: August 28, 2006
Interview completed: August 24, 2006
Position Offered: October 4, 2006
Basic Training Begins: November 6, 2006 in St-Jean.
Regiment: The Royal Canadian Regiment


----------



## Inspir

*UPDATE*



> Recruiting Centre: Calgary
> Component: Regular Force
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Firefighter
> Trade Choice 2: Mobile Support Equipment Operator
> Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soilder
> Application Date: October 9, 2006
> First Contact: *October 10, 2006*
> Medical Exam Completed: _pending_
> Aptitude Exam Completed : _pending_
> Interview Completed: _pending_
> Position Offered: _pending_
> BMQ Start Date: _pending_


----------



## ark

kincanucks said:
			
		

> You don't rewrite the CFAT unless your previous score doesn't meet the cutoff for your new occupation.  The CFAT result is good for the length of the CFAT protocol which has been in place since 1997.



Thanks for clarification.


----------



## tlg

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Infantry Soldier 
 Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Sept. 19, 2006
First Contact: Sept. 26, 2006
Med, aptitude completed : Oct. 10, 2006
Interview completed: Oct. 10, 2006
Position Offered: Conditional Offer
Basic Training Begins: Pending
Regiment: PPCLI requested


----------



## Inspir

*UPDATE*



> Recruiting Centre: Calgary
> Component: Regular Force
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: *Firefighter (Not Competitive)*
> Trade Choice 2: *Mobile Support Equipment Operator (No Positions Available)*
> Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soilder
> Application Date: October 9, 2006
> First Contact: October 10, 2006
> Medical Exam Completed: _pending_
> Aptitude Exam Completed : _pending_
> Interview Completed: _pending_
> Position Offered: _pending_
> BMQ Start Date: _pending_


----------



## blacktriangle

Inspir said:
			
		

> *UPDATE*



What exactly makes one competitive for fire fighter, besides previous experience?  ???

Anyways, sorry to hear about your luck. Armoured is still amazing though, at least in my eyes.


----------



## Inspir

S.Smith said:
			
		

> What exactly makes one competitive for fire fighter, besides previous experience?  ???



From what the CFRC Detachment Commander told me was that in order to be even considered for CF firefighter you must have previous firefighting experience and training approved by the NFPA and IFSAC. Both of which I have, however my experience and training is over five years old. So unfortunately I am not competitive enough. 

CF Firefighter is also a nationally competitive trade. Only two slots are open this year nation wide.


----------



## uzi

my status changed a little bit

Regular/Reserve: Reg 
Recruiting Centre: montreal ( but now move to vancouver)
choice1: vehicle tech.
choice2: fire control system tech
choice3: cook          
Application Date: end of 2004
Aptitude: pass
Physical: end of 2005 
Medical: oct 4th 2006 (first part done, waiting my service file to finish 2nd part)
Interview: oct 12th 2006

i don't know if it means my rliabilty check passed already.


----------



## uzi

Inspir said:
			
		

> From what the CFRC Detachment Commander told me was that in order to be even considered for CF firefighter you must have previous firefighting experience and training approved by the NFPA and IFSAC. Both of which I have, however my experience and training is over five years old. So unfortunately I am not competitive enough.
> 
> CF Firefighter is also a nationally competitive trade. Only two slots are open this year nation wide.



does it mean except trade such as combat unit, you should have experience in the position you want to apply?


----------



## Inspir

I am not qualified to answer that question. Your best bet is to phone your local recruiting detachment to find out.


----------



## kincanucks

uzi said:
			
		

> does it mean except trade such as combat unit, you should have experience in the position you want to apply?



Not necessarily but it does mean that for highly competitive occupations you should bring something to the table besides a Grade 10 education and no work experience it you want a chance to compete for them.


----------



## gnome123

Regular/Reserve: Reg 
Recruiting Centre: Winnipeg
choice1: Infantry Soldier
choice2: Armoured Soldier
choice3: none         
Application Date: Oct. 16/06
Aptitude: waiting
Physical: none existent now
Medical: waiting
Interview: waiting

Im clean though for medical, criminal, and credit check so thats all good.
Kinda sad im already excited after i just applied.  ;D


----------



## Klc

Klc said:
			
		

> UPDATE
> 
> Recruting Center: Winnipeg
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: LCIS TECH 227
> Trade Choice 2: COMBAT ENGINEER 043
> Trade Choice 3: NAVAL ELECTRONICS TECH (TACTICAL) 285
> Application Date: Sept 23, 2006
> First Contact: Oct. 19, 2006
> Med/CFAT/Interview: Oct 25, 2006
> Position Offered: TBA
> Basic Training Begins: TBA


----------



## Nagual

Recruting Center: 3-Rivieres Qc.
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice1: Infantry Soldier 031
Trade Choice2: 
Trade Choice3:
Application Date: Oct. 10, 2006
First Contact: Oct. 18, 2006
CFAT: Completed
Medical: Oct. 26, 2006
Interview: Oct. 26, 2006
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Inspir

*UPDATE*



> Recruiting Centre: Calgary
> Component: Regular Force
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: *Avionics Systems Technician*
> Trade Choice 2: *Aviation Systems Technician*
> Trade Choice 3: *N/A*
> Application Date: October 9, 2006
> First Contact: October 10, 2006
> Medical Exam Completed: *pending physician clearance**
> Aptitude Exam Completed : *October 23, 2006*
> Interview Completed: *October 23, 2006*
> Position Offered: _pending_
> BMQ Start Date: _pending_



* Have high blood pressure (142/90), as well as an irregular heartbeat and a resting hart rate of 96 beats per minute. Need to see my family doctor to see what the problem is.


----------



## LK21

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:  RMS Clerk
 Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: October 19th 2006
First Contact: waiting
Med, aptitude completed : waiting
Interview completed: waiting

I'm still playing the waiting game but seeing how applications are being processed a little faster now I hope I do not have to wait long to be contacted.


----------



## patrick666

Recruiting Center: Barrie
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Trade Choice 2: xxx
Trade Choice 3: xxx
Application Date: September, 2006
First Contact: September, 2006 (exact dates have escaped me but I made first contact anyway)
Medical: Completed - October 23, 2006
Aptitude: Completed
Interview: Completed - October 23, 2006

Although I've completed the process, there was some discrepency with my vision so I was given a letter and told to see an Optomitrist. I booked my appointment for today and have completed the assessment as well as had the letter filled out. It turns out my right eye is weaker than my left but other than that my eyes are in good shape. I am sending it tomorrow and then all I have to wait for is a job offer which the interviewer said will not be long because I had applied for a trade in the Combat Arms. He also said he was very impressed at the knowledge I had of Artillery and that I "would do well in the army" - that was very inspiring. All in all, my experience has been great and I have nothing but gratitude for the staff at the Barrie CFRC. Now I wait.  ;D


----------



## Klc

UPDATE  ;D

Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: LCIS TECH 226
Trade Choice 2: COMBAT ENGINEER 043
Trade Choice 3: NAVAL ELECTRONICS TECH (TACTICAL) 285
Application Date: Sept 23, 2006
First Contact: Oct. 19, 2006
Med/CFAT/Interview: Oct 25, 2006
Position Offered: TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA

Great Interview, aced the CFAT. (Don't want to get a big head, but I was told it was the 2nd highest score my councillor had ever seen  :)
Told I am both qualified and competitive for all my choices, and there are a number of available positions for my number one choice.


----------



## Nagual

Update



> Recruting Center: 3-Rivieres Qc.
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice1: Infantry Soldier 031
> Trade Choice2:
> Trade Choice3:
> Application Date: Oct. 10, 2006
> First Contact: Oct. 18, 2006
> CFAT: Completed
> Medical: Completed
> Interview: Completed
> Position Offered: Oct. 26, 2006
> Basic Training Begins: Nov. 13, 2006


----------



## joonrooj

Recruiting Center: Saskatoon
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: R031
Trade Choice 2: Medic
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: End of November 2005
First Contact: Start of December 2005
Med/CFAT/Interview: May 17, May 1, May 1, Respectively
Position Offered: Infantry
Basic Training Begins: Weekend courses January (exact date unknown)
Sworn In: Tuesday October 24th
Kit (for reserves): Tuesday October 31st  :


----------



## derael

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (CEOTP)
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armour
Trade Choice 3: Arty
Application Date: Feb 27, 2006
First Contact: Mar 3, 2006
CFAT completed: Mar 14, 2006
Medical completed: Apr 7, 2006
Interview completed: Apr 7, 2006
PT Test completed: Mar 28, 2006
Position Offered: Infantry Officer, and accepted on Oct 26, 2006
Basic Training Begins: Jan 8, 2007

Note: Delays due to substantial additional medical information being required.

Thread on my CEOTP application here ----> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/40980.0.html


----------



## squeeze

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: October 13, 2006
First Contact: October 26, 2006
Aptitude completed : scheduled for November 2nd
PT Test completed: scheduled for November 14th
Interview completed: waiting
Position Offered: pending
Basic Training Begins: pending


----------



## gnome123

Regular/Reserve: Reg 
Recruiting Centre: Winnipeg
choice1: Infantry Soldier
choice2: Armoured Soldier
choice3: none         
Application Date: Oct. 16/06
Aptitude: Oct.18/06
Physical: none existent now
Medical: Oct.18/06
Interview: Oct.18/06

All passed didn't bother to update but I'm getting my medical forms filled out on Thursday. The waiting begins.
Got told (by interviewer) i would be getting called for Infantry if all went well and got recommended for PPLI.


----------



## LeonTheNeon

***UPDATE***


> Recruiting Center: Moncton
> Regular/Reserve: Reg F
> Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO re-enrollment)
> Trade Choice 1: INT
> Trade Choice 2: SIGS
> Trade Choice 3: NONE
> Application Date: 21 Jun 2006
> 
> Contacts:
> - 30 Jun 2006, CFRC/D received my pers file.
> - 3 Jul 2006, CFRC/D needed add'l info to request my med docs.  I provided it immediately.
> - 14 Jul 2006, Advised by CFRC/D that in order to be selected for INT I'd need to provide add'l information/certification, etc.  I provided it to them the next day.
> - 7 Sep 2006, Called by CFRC/D.  My OMDs have arrived.  Huzzah!  Med and Interview scheduled.
> 
> Aptitude completed:
> - Waived, in theory, but I've been advised I may be requested to write it again.
> - 27 Sep 2006.  CFAT is now officially waived.  My prior scores qualified me for both INT and SIGS.
> Med completed:
> - 27 Sep 2006.  Complete.  No issues at all, no doctor's notes required.
> 
> Interview completed:
> - 27 Sep 2006.  Complete.  A "grueling" one and a half hour interview.  It went extremely well.  I will be listed for both INT and SIGS although I've been advised that my odds for INT are slim.  As it was put to me, the door is almost closed but it isn't quite locked.  One issue, beyond not being very competitive for a very demanding board, is that the INT board sits after the DEO board so it seems probable that I'll get an offer for SIGS before the INT board even sits so I'd be taking a heck of a risk in turning down SIGS to wait it out for INT.
> 
> PT Test completed:
> - 27 Sep 2006. Waived since the new directive 1 Oct 2006 makes it no longer necessary.  Advised to continue training as CF Express will be done early in BOTC and failure will result in placement on a Warrior Platoon.  I'm not at all worried about passing the test in Basic.
> 
> Position Offered: -
> Enrollment Date: -
> Basic Training: -



Current Status: I got the word from CFRC Moncton that my ERC and Med have come back and so I've been merit listed.  The MCC confirmed again that the next DEO selection board will be 14 Nov 2006.


----------



## squeeze

Justin said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Application Date: October 13, 2006
> First Contact: October 26, 2006
> Aptitude completed : Passed November 2nd
> Medical completed: scheduled for November 30th
> Interview completed: scheduled for November 30th
> Position Offered: pending
> Basic Training Begins: pending



Finished my aptitude and had my interview and medical scheduled for the 30th. Apparently they don't do PT Tests any more until after everything has finished and you start BMQ...it was quite a surprise to find this out.


----------



## LK21

LK21 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1:  RMS Clerk
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: October 19th 2006
> First Contact: waiting
> Med, aptitude completed : waiting
> Interview completed: waiting
> 
> I'm still playing the waiting game but seeing how applications are being processed a little faster now I hope I do not have to wait long to be contacted.



Got a call from CFRC Vancouver yesterday, my aptitude test is scheduled for November 8th.


----------



## MonctonBuzz

Recruiting Center: Moncton, NB
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Infantry
 Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: November 6th 2006
First Contact: tba
Med, aptitude completed : tba
Interview completed: tba


----------



## avn_bubbles

Recruiting Center: Moncton, NB
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVN Tech
Trade Choice 2: ED Tech
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: 19 May 06
First Contact: 20 June 06
Interview, Medical Complete: July 06
CFAT: N/A (Completed in 2001)
PT Test: July 06
PLAR Process complete: Oct 06
Offer Made: 8 Nov 06

Offer made for AVN Tech, granted Recruit School By-Pass, given Pte (T) enrolling 10 dec 06.  Reporting to CFSATE 11 Dec 06 awaiting trg, for crse.


----------



## gk404

*Update*


> Recruiting Centre: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: R031 Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: -
> Trade Choice 3: -
> Application Date: Feb 8th, 2006
> First Contact: Feb 17th, 2006
> Date for CFAT: Feb 20th 2006, Passed
> PT Test completed: August 21st 2006, Passed
> Medical completed: March 7th 2006, Passed
> Interview completed: March 7th 2006, Passed
> Background check completed: Passed
> Position Offered: November 8th 2006
> Basic Training Begins: November 24 2006



Swearing in next Wednesday.... I can't wait!    :warstory:


----------



## kingroyce

Recruiting Center: Fredericton, NB
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Mat Tech
Trade Choice 2: Veh Tech
Trade Choice 3: Artillery
Application Date: Nov 1 , 2006
First Contact: Nov 2, 2006
CFAT : Nov 3 , 2006
Medical : Nov 6, 2006
Interview : tomorrow

Waiting for my Doctor to fill out a couple of forms....dropped them off 5 days ago and they still havnt even looked at them..


----------



## LK21

I'm still plugging away through the recruitment process. I had my CFAT today and I didn't qualify for RMS Clerk, but I did for a lot of other trades that interested me. I'm now leaning towards being a Medic and have contacted the Medical Company here in Vancouver.


----------



## blacktriangle

MonctonBuzz said:
			
		

> ****UPDATE****
> all this is left now is the final medical tomorrow....and then thats it...woot..woot.



Good Luck.


----------



## Justacivvy

Recruting Center: British Columbia Regiment
Component: Primary Reserve
Trade Choice 1: Armour Recce
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: November 9, 2006
First Contact: waiting
CFAT- waiting
Medical- waiting
Physical- waiting
Interview- waiting
Position Offered: n/a
Basic Training Begins: Still waiting (hopefully January)


----------



## kingroyce

Recruiting Center: Fredericton, NB
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Veh Tech
Trade Choice 2: Armoued
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: Nov 1 , 2006
First Contact: Nov 2, 2006
CFAT : Nov 3 , 2006
Medical : Nov 6, 2006
Interview : today...went well. scored high on my aptitude test.

..Awaiting 2 medical forms from my family doctor..hopefully be in basic training by january


----------



## MonctonBuzz

***Updated****



			
				MonctonBuzz said:
			
		

> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1:  Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: --
> Trade Choice 3: --
> Application Date: November 6th, 2006
> First Contact: November 7th, 2006
> Interview, aptitude completed : November 9th, 2006 - Passed
> Med completed: November 10th, 2006 - Passed
> Position Offered: Waiting Final Approval



Alright.....they are just waiting on my background check....but other then that I have been told I have the career as long as all checks out ok. And I may leave ASAP.....So Excited...yet nervous..the waiting is the hardest part..hah


----------



## Spiff

LeonTheNeon said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Moncton
> Regular/Reserve: Reg F
> Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO re-enrollment)
> Trade Choice 1: INT
> Trade Choice 2: SIGS
> Trade Choice 3: NONE
> Application Date: 21 Jun 2006
> 
> Current Status: I was hoping that some of my "soft" qualifications would count for more towards INT, so I'm a little disappointed that my odds are so slim since I have a great passion to be an INT O.  However, adapt and overcome.  I have no doubt that SIGS will be a very interesting career and assuming that in three years I still want to do INT I can always OT.  The MCC confirmed that as of current policy, it is acceptable to OT from SIGS to INT.  Now playing the waiting game for news about selection and/or an actual offer.



Sigs interesting, hmm, depends what you like.  An OT good luck with that.  Sure, the MCC will say that is the policy, but is it reality.  Do you know if you can OT out of Sigs?  Guess that depends on how short they are for Sigs.  Do you know how many Sigs they are short in the CF?  I suggest you do a bit of research because your assumptions, while logical, are flawed.  

I'm Sigs, joined in 1986, still in.  OT's are tougher than you think.


----------



## mysteriousmind

Recruting Center: Quebec city
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Transfer from Officer CIC to NCM
Trade Choice 1: Mobile support equipment operator (935) 
Trade Choice 2: Supply tech (911)
Trade Choice 3: ------
Application Date: January 15 2006
First Contact: 
Med, aptitude completed : march 24 2006
PT Test completed: june 15 2006
Interview completed: Aug march 28 2006
Position Offered: Still waiting to get transfered complete
Basic Training Begins: ???? (hope to have december 9 2006)


----------



## Klc

UPDATE  ;D

Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: LCIS TECH 226
Trade Choice 2: COMBAT ENGINEER 043
Trade Choice 3: NAVAL ELECTRONICS TECH (TACTICAL) 285
Application Date: Sept 23, 2006
First Contact: Oct. 19, 2006
Med/CFAT/Interview: Oct 25, 2006
Position Offered: LCIS TECH 226
Basic Training Begins: 8 JAN 2007 CFLRS St Jean


> Great Interview, aced the CFAT. (Don't want to get a big head, but I was told it was the 2nd highest score my councillor had ever seen  :)
> Told I am both qualified and competitive for all my choices, and there are a number of available positions for my number one choice.



GOT MY OFFER!!!  ;D Guess all the pointy-end types filled in all the BMQ dates before Christmas, as I won't be starting till January... I guess I should go get a job for a month then  :. At least I'll be sworn in on 14 December - Better get my suit cleaned. Oh, and go for a run.


----------



## Inspir

*UPDATE*



> Recruiting Centre: Calgary
> Component: Regular Force
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Avionics Systems Technician
> Trade Choice 2: Aviation Systems Technician
> Trade Choice 3: N/A
> Application Date: October 9, 2006
> First Contact: October 10, 2006
> Medical Exam Completed: pending physician clearance*
> Aptitude Exam Completed : October 23, 2006
> Interview Completed: October 23, 2006
> Position Offered: _pending_
> BMQ Start Date: _pending_



Have high blood pressure (142/90), as well as an irregular heartbeat and a resting hart rate of 96 beats per minute. Need to see my family doctor to see what the problem is.

*Went to see my family doctor and he is referring me to a specialist (cardiologist). Apparently my heart has a mind of its own as it skips beats, makes up beats out of the blue irregularly, and its left side is working too hard for some reason. So far not looking to good  *


----------



## LK21

So I've finally decided 

Recruting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Component: Primary Reserve with the British Columbia Regiment
Trade Choice 1: Armoured Crewman
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: ---
Application Date: October 18th
First Contact: November 2
CFAT- Didn't qualify for RMS Clerk, so I am doing Armoured Crewman (November 8th)
Medical- waiting
Interview- waiting


----------



## old man neri

Recruting Center: Kitchener, On
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer - DE0 from reserves
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: ---
Trade Choice 3: ---
Application Date: Oct 05
First Contact: Oct 05
Med, aptitude completed : Nov 05
PT Test completed: Jan 06
Interview completed: Jan 06
ACS Taken: End of Aug 06
ACS Med Cleared: End of Oct 06
Position Offered: Jun 06
Basic Training Begins: Jan 07

Getting my Med file cleared so I could be scheduled for ACS took months, waiting for the next available ACS also took months, getting the word back from ACS that I had pass my air crew medical took 2 months. It's been a lengthy process. Sorry for not having more precise dates.


----------



## Crimson

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:Comm Research Op
Trade Choice 2: Steward
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: August 23, 2006
First Contact: Sept 15?
Med, aptitude completed : Med-Sept 25/06, Apt-Sept 21/06
Interview completed: Sept 25/06
Position Offered: Nov 21/06
Basic Training Begins: Jan 8/07

Apparently I missed an email which held up my file. Three months from application date to job offer is fine with me. Just thought I'd mention that I learned so much from this site. I didn't post much but read a whole lot. I appreciate this site and the people that make it what it is. Thank you.


----------



## Christine123

Recruiting Centre:  North York
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Med tech
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date:  October 25, 2006
First Contact:  October 25, 2006
CFAT:  November 1, 2006
Medical: November 1, 2006
Interview:  November 1, 2006
Position Offered:  Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

Waiting for physician to sign medical forms...


----------



## Magravan

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Air Nav (Pending Retest in January)
Trade Choice 2: Armour
Trade Choice 3: Artillery
Application Date: May 26, 2006
First Contact: Early June (I don't recall the exact date)
Aptitude completed : June 21st
Medical #1 completed: July 19th
Interview completed: July 19th (Seemed weird that my interview came before my PT test)
Medical#2/Eye exam: August 1st
PT Test completed: August 1st

ASC Date: Sept 18th - 22nd (Failed both Pilot and Air Nav)

2nd Interview: Oct 26th

Position Offered: Armoured Officer
Basic Training Begins: January 8th


----------



## n00b

Recruting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: Beginning of October
First Contact: Oct 10
Interview completed: Oct 11
Medical completed: Oct 25
Background check: Completed

My medical file is currently in Ottawa awaiting (hopefully) the final 'okay'.


----------



## LeonTheNeon

UPDATE



> Recruiting Center: Moncton
> Regular/Reserve: Reg F
> Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO re-enrollment)
> Trade Choice 1: INT
> Trade Choice 2: SIGS
> Trade Choice 3: NONE
> Application Date: 21 Jun 2006
> 
> Contacts:
> - 30 Jun 2006, CFRC/D received my pers file.
> - 3 Jul 2006, CFRC/D needed add'l info to request my med docs.  I provided it immediately.
> - 14 Jul 2006, Advised by CFRC/D that in order to be selected for INT I'd need to provide add'l information/certification, etc.  I provided it to them the next day.
> - 7 Sep 2006, Called by CFRC/D.  My OMDs have arrived.  Huzzah!  Med and Interview scheduled.
> 
> Aptitude completed:
> - Waived, in theory, but I've been advised I may be requested to write it again.
> - 27 Sep 2006.  CFAT is now officially waived.  My prior scores qualified me for both INT and SIGS.
> Med completed:
> - 27 Sep 2006.  Complete.  No issues at all, no doctor's notes required.
> 
> Interview completed:
> - 27 Sep 2006.  Complete.  A "grueling" one and a half hour interview.  It went extremely well.  I will be listed for both INT and SIGS although I've been advised that my odds for INT are slim.  As it was put to me, the door is almost closed but it isn't quite locked.  One issue, beyond not being very competitive for a very demanding board, is that the INT board sits after the DEO board so it seems probable that I'll get an offer for SIGS before the INT board even sits so I'd be taking a heck of a risk in turning down SIGS to wait it out for INT.
> 
> PT Test completed:
> - 27 Sep 2006. Waived since the new directive 1 Oct 2006 makes it no longer necessary.  Advised to continue training as CF Express will be done early in BOTC and failure will result in placement on a Warrior Platoon.  I'm not at all worried about passing the test in Basic.
> 
> Position Offered: -
> Enrollment Date: -
> Basic Training: -



The INT board has looked at my application and has not selected me.  With only 1 INT (Land) position left nationwide the odds of it going to me are essentially non-existant.  On the advice of the CFRC I've changed my first selection to SIG and second to INT.

And here's where things enter the twilight zone...

First, I've been given an IAP bypass based on my experience and former military service    For those that know my situation, I'm as surprised as you are... this was very much unexpected.  Beyond the obvious that I won't need to do IAP, the fringe benefit of this as it was explained to me is that I bypass board selection and can be selected locally by the production officer.

Second, I've been told that since I'm now first choice SIG I can bypass board selection that way as well, since it is an OSL occupation.

So net net, I should have been selected locally on two tracks as it was explained to me.  I will confess, that I was very confused by the explanation and there is a very good chance that there is something I'm not getting.

So, here's the strangeness.  The local production officer did in fact select me for SIG and requested a job offer allocation; however, they've hit a snag. Despite the fact that on two accounts I should bypass board selection, I was considered for SIG on the 14 Nov general service officer selection board and was not selected.

The mystery to the MCC and production officer is:
a) Why my file was considered at all by the general service officer selection board, since it is OSL and I have an IAP bypass, and hence it should be the production officer's choice?
b) Why I wasn't selected since I should have been pretty high on the list and the SIG officer occupation is pretty wide open?

The production officer is looking into it, and will let the MCC know who will then contact me.  The MCC has said he'll either be contacting me with:

a) That something got borked and it shouldn't have gone to the board and so a job offer as SIG O.
b) That nothing was wrong, they misunderstood something, that my file should in fact go to the selection board and if it wasn't selected then it wasn't selected, in which case better luck in 12 Jan 2007 (the next board)

!!! WARNING !!!  Take everything above with a grain of salt.  The explanation first hand was very confusing so this second hand account is certainly doubly so.  Under NO CIRCUMSTANCES should you assume or take from this post that if you have an IAP bypass or SIG as your first choice that you don't need to go through the regular process.  I'm not a recruiter.  My word is not law. !!! WARNING !!!


----------



## mysteriousmind

Questioning




> Recruiting Center: Quebec city
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: Transfer from Officer CIC to NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Mobile support equipment operator (935)
> Trade Choice 2: Supply tech (911)
> Trade Choice 3: ------
> Application Date: January 15 2006
> First Contact:
> Med, aptitude completed : march 24 2006
> PT Test completed: June 15 2006
> Interview completed: Aug march 28 2006
> Position Offered: Still waiting to get transferred complete
> Basic Training Begins: ? (hope to have December 9 2006)




I was wondering is some one can answer a quick Question. Since they discover it was not an enrollment after they enrolled me (2 days after),  they had (like i said to them all along) to treat my case as a transfer. 

Does any one know how long can that process take...I'm transferring from CIC but I'm in the supplemental reserve (not sure of the term in English), to the Pres.

I was told on the 8 November that they were transferring my case to the brigade so they could verify it.  :'(

*but will it take long?* ???

I'm a little depress about since I told them from the beginning that I was transferring, but I shut my mouth and did what I was ask for. but now I'm seeing December 9 part time BMQ startin coming way to fast and after, they are not sure when the next BMQ starts . Thanks


----------



## Vis

Recruiting Center:Hamilton
Regular/Reserve:Regular
Officer/NCM:NCM
Trade Choice #1:Med Tech
Trade Choice #2:Armoured Soldier
Application Date:October 27/06
First Contact:October 27/06
Aptitude Completed:October 31/06
Medical Completed: November 06/06
Interview Completed:November 06/06
Position Offered:Still waiting
Basic Training Begins:Hopefully if all goes well in the new year


----------



## Justacivvy

Justacivvy said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: British Columbia Regiment
> Component: Primary Reserve
> Trade Choice 1: Armour Recce
> Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech
> Trade Choice 3: --
> Application Date: November 9, 2006
> First Contact: waiting
> CFAT- waiting
> Medical- waiting
> Physical- waiting
> Interview- waiting
> Position Offered: n/a
> Basic Training Begins: Still waiting (hopefully January)



Quick update: got a call today from CFRC Vancouver: CFAT scheduled for this Friday morning.


----------



## officer.phil

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Component: Primary Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Signal Operator
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence Operator
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: November 14, 2006
First Contact: November 16, 2006 (Schedule Testing Dates)
CFAT- Completed November 27, 2006
Medical- Few extra forms to hand in on November 29, 2006
Interview- Completed November 27, 2006
Position Offered: Pending...
Basic Training Begins: Pending... (Hopefully on the January 27, 2007 Course)


----------



## Scratch_043

Recruiting Center: Kitchener
Component: Regular (army)
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: 043
Trade choice 1: 031
Trade choice 1: 011
Application date: November 29, 2006
First Contact: November 29, 2006
CFAT: Previously completed
Medical: December 6, 2006
Inteview: December 6, 2006
Position offered: Conditional on upgrade medical and interview - November 29, 2006
Basic Training Begins: Unknown...... (Mid to late January estimated by CFRC Kitchener.)


----------



## Alberta

Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Component: Regular (army)
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice: Infantry
Application date: October 3rd, 2006
First Contact: October 15th, 2006
CFAT: November 15th, 2005
Medical: November 15th, 2006
Inteview: November 15th, 2006
Position offered: Reg Force Infantry (PPCLI)
Basic Training Begins: January 15th, 2007 at St-Jean


----------



## Vis

Recruiting Center:Hamilton
Regular/Reserve:Regular
Officer/NCM:NCM
Trade Choice #1:Med Tech
Trade Choice #2:Armoured Soldier
Application Date:October 27/06
First Contact:October 27/06
Aptitude Completed:October 31/06
Medical Completed: November 06/06
Interview Completed:November 06/06
Position Offered:Armoured Soldier
Basic Training Begins:I leave January 13/06!!!


----------



## mysteriousmind

_*UPDATE*_



> Recruiting Center: Quebec city
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: Transfer from Officer CIC to NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Mobile support equipment operator (935)
> Trade Choice 2: Supply tech (911)
> Trade Choice 3: ------
> Application Date: January 15 2006
> First Contact:
> Med, aptitude completed : march 24 2006
> PT Test completed: June 15 2006
> Interview completed: Aug march 28 2006
> Position Offered: Still waiting to get transferred complete
> Basic Training Begins: ? (hope to have December 9 2006)




I just got a call...after doing all the process with the RC in Quebec....the unit I'm asking to Transfer, is asking to have yet an other Medical, and yet and other interview. Not that I mind for the interview.

but i m ind the medical...since I had to run for repport for civilian specialist ad well medical archive in Quebec are just plain hell for the time delay.

Do you know since i did all this at RC to transfer those information from the RC to the personal officer?


----------



## Justacivvy

Justacivvy said:
			
		

> Quick update: got a call today from CFRC Vancouver: CFAT scheduled for this Friday morning.



CFAT was great met some nice people, chiefly a hot MP corporal who was responsible for our files  >

Recruting Center: British Columbia Regiment
Component: Primary Reserve
Trade Choice 1: Armour Recce
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: November 9, 2006
First Contact: November 27, 2006
CFAT - December 1, 2006
Medical - December 13, 2006
Physical - no longer exist
Interview - December 13, 2006
Position Offered: n/a
Basic Training Begins: Still waiting (hopefully January)


----------



## LeonTheNeon

> Recruiting Center: Moncton
> Regular/Reserve: Reg F
> Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO re-enrollment)
> Trade Choice 1: INT
> Trade Choice 2: SIGS
> Trade Choice 3: NONE
> Application Date: 21 Jun 2006
> 
> Contacts:
> - 30 Jun 2006, CFRC/D received my pers file.
> - 3 Jul 2006, CFRC/D needed add'l info to request my med docs.  I provided it immediately.
> - 14 Jul 2006, Advised by CFRC/D that in order to be selected for INT I'd need to provide add'l information/certification, etc.  I provided it to them the next day.
> - 7 Sep 2006, Called by CFRC/D.  My OMDs have arrived.  Huzzah!  Med and Interview scheduled.
> 
> Aptitude completed:
> - Waived, in theory, but I've been advised I may be requested to write it again.
> - 27 Sep 2006.  CFAT is now officially waived.  My prior scores qualified me for both INT and SIGS.
> Med completed:
> - 27 Sep 2006.  Complete.  No issues at all, no doctor's notes required.
> 
> Interview completed:
> - 27 Sep 2006.  Complete.  A "grueling" one and a half hour interview.  It went extremely well.  I will be listed for both INT and SIGS although I've been advised that my odds for INT are slim.  As it was put to me, the door is almost closed but it isn't quite locked.  One issue, beyond not being very competitive for a very demanding board, is that the INT board sits after the DEO board so it seems probable that I'll get an offer for SIGS before the INT board even sits so I'd be taking a heck of a risk in turning down SIGS to wait it out for INT.
> 
> PT Test completed:
> - 27 Sep 2006. Waived since the new directive 1 Oct 2006 makes it no longer necessary.  Advised to continue training as CF Express will be done early in BOTC and failure will result in placement on a Warrior Platoon.  I'm not at all worried about passing the test in Basic.



Position Offered: *Unofficial* 1 Dec 2006
Enrollment Date: -
Basic Training: Due to IAP Bypass, middle of March seems likely

It is as official as it gets without the piece of paper.  The CFRC has advised me that my file is now marked "File for offer" which mean an offer of employment is en route.  It is unknown as to whether it is intelligence or signals; however, common sense says that it 99% for sure signals, but I'll hold on to that hope for intelligence until I hear officially.

I'd like to thank the fine staff at CFRC/D Moncton for tolerating my weekly phone calls and doing a generally excellent job of explaining things.


----------



## LeonTheNeon

The production officer from Fredericton gave me a call this morning, which was very nice.  He explained to me what had happened.  On 17 Oct my par came back and marked my file with an IAP bypass.  This meant I was now a skilled applicant and so not subject to local selection (note, this is the opposite of what I posted earlier).  The production officer did not see the note and processed me as locally selected.  However, since this was invalid it caused a little confusion in the selection process but he has straightened it all out, and as I posted on Friday I have been selected.  He also confirmed for me that it is for signals.  He also said that basic in March would seem very likely but we won't know for sure until the paperwork comes in.  Since I'm not going to IAP in January, he said I am not a priority to process and so although he could get the paperwork before Christmas it may not happen but not to worry the offer is simply in processing and there are no more decision points which could affect it.  Apparently there are hundreds of offers to process and only two clerks in Borden to do it, so they're rather busy.

So, if you're waiting for an offer, they're busy sending them out, and it sounds to me like January is not closed, because they're still trying to get offers out for people to start in January based on what he said.


----------



## LeonTheNeon

Everyday is new news.  CFRC/D Moncton just called to give me my official offer.

Position Offered: 
- *Unofficial* 1 Dec 2006
- *Official* 5 Dec 2006
Enrollment Date: 1 March 2007
Basic Training: 19 March 2007

Huzzah!


----------



## elixa

Recruiting Center: Saint John, NB
Regular/Reserve: Regular Officer
Trade Choice 1: aerospace control 
Trade Choice 2: air navigation
Trade Choice 3: logistics
Application Date: Nov 6, 2006
First Contact: Nov 1, 2006
Med, aptitude completed : 
PT Test completed: N/A
Interview completed: 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins: 
** Everything is on hold because of my end not the recruiting center.  They're waiting for my university transcripts that are being reviewed.  **


----------



## dardt

Recruiting Center: Montreal 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AC Op
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: July 12, 2006
First Contact: July 22, 2006
Aptitude completed : 2004
Verification of former service Completed : Nov 2006
Med completed : Dec 12, 2006
Interview completed: Dec 7, 2006
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: RSBP (waiting for Borden's decision)


----------



## karl28

Recruiting Center: Kingston 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry 
Trade Choice 2:Field Artillery 
Trade Choice 3:Armoured 
Application Date: Nov 29 2006
First Contact: Nov 29 2006
Aptitude completed : 
Verification of former service Completed : I am waiting for this process to finish before I can go further but its  well worth the wait 
Med completed : 
Interview completed: 
Position Offered:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Christine123

Christine123 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre:  North York
> Regular/Reserve: Reg
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Med tech
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date:  October 25, 2006
> First Contact:  October 25, 2006
> CFAT:  November 1, 2006
> Medical: November 1, 2006
> Interview:  November 1, 2006
> Position Offered:  Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending
> 
> Med Forms handed in Dec. 8, 2006


----------



## mysteriousmind

> Recruiting Center: Quebec city
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: Transfer from Officer CIC to NCM
> Trade Choice 1:  Supply tech (911)
> Trade Choice 2: Mobile support equipment operator (935)
> Trade Choice 3: ------
> Application Date: January 15 2006
> First Contact:
> Med, aptitude completed : march 24 2006
> PT Test completed: June 15 2006
> Interview completed: Aug march 28 2006
> Position Offered: Still waiting to get transferred complete
> Basic Training Begins: ? (hope to have December 9 2006)




Once again...

I got a call today from the Military career center treatment (in french the CTCM)

Were I was rescheduled a new Interview...Reason: Cannot get the on from the CFRC...Ill know on next wensday

 :-\


----------



## VillaFan

Recruiting Centre:  Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Signal Operator
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: N / A
First Contact:  November 30, 2006
Application Date:  December 12, 2006
CFAT:  Pending
Medical: Pending
Interview:  Pending
Position Offered:  Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## traumawolf

Recruiting Center: Kitchener
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry (will change to Combat Engineers)
Trade Choice 2: N / A (will change to Infantry)
Trade Choice 3: N / A
First Contact:  December 20, 2006
Application Date:  December 20, 2006
CFAT:  January 8, 2007
Medical: January 8, 2007
Interview:  January 8, 2007
Position Offered:  Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## karl28

Just updating this part 

Recruiting Center: Kingston 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry 
Trade Choice 2:Field Artillery 
Trade Choice 3:Armoured 
Application Date: Nov 29 2006
First Contact: Nov 29 2006
Aptitude completed :  Schedualed for Jan 31
Verification of former service Completed : I am waiting for this process to finish before I can go further but its  well worth the wait (this was finished about the 23rd of DEC )
Med completed :  Schedualed for Jan 31 
Interview completed: Schedualed for Jan 31 
Position Offered:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Kirt G Voth

Recruiting Center: Kitchener
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sig Ops
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
First Contact:  Feb 17, 2006
Application Date:  Feb 15, 2006
CFAT:  Feb 20, 2006
Medical: March 6, 2006
Interview:  March 10, 2006
Position Offered:  December 16, 2006
Basic Training Begins: January 15, 2007


----------



## dirtyjob

Recruiting Center: Barrie
Regular Force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: Sig Ops
First Contact: Nov. 27, 2006
Medical: Dec. 6, 2006
CFAT: As above
Interview: As above
Position Offered: Jan. 3, 2007
BMQ start: Jan. 22, 2007 - Borden


----------



## rosco

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Armour
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Artillery
First Contact:  Aug, 2003
Application Date:  Sept, 2003
CFAT:  Sept, 2003
Medical: Nov, 2006
Interview:  Nov, 2006
Position Offered:  Pending

My application was caught up in presecure for three years due to living and working in abroad.
Basic Training Begins: January 15, 2007


----------



## traumawolf

Recruiting Center: Kitchener
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineers
Trade Choice 2: N / A
Trade Choice 3: N / A
First Contact:  December 20, 2006
Application Date:  December 20, 2006
CFAT passed:  January 8, 2007
Medical passed: January 8, 2007
Interview passed:  January 8, 2007
Position Offered:  Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## VillaFan

Just updating this part

Recruiting Centre:  Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Signal Operator
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: N / A
First Contact:  November 30, 2006
Application Date:  December 12, 2006
CFAT: January 17th
Medical: January 18th
Interview: January 18th
Position Offered:  Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## n00b

> Recruting Center: Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: -
> Trade Choice 3: -
> Application Date: Beginning of October
> First Contact: Oct 10
> Interview completed: Oct 11
> Medical completed: Oct 25
> Background check: Completed
> 
> My medical file is currently in Ottawa awaiting (hopefully) the final 'okay'.



My medical file was given the stamp of approval. I was merit listed on January 3.   ;D


----------



## n00b

... And called yesterday. BMQ starts on the 22nd, and I'll be going PPCLI.


----------



## traumawolf

trooperMP said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Kitchener
> Regular/Reserve: Reg
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineers
> Trade Choice 2: N / A
> Trade Choice 3: N / A
> First Contact:  December 20, 2006
> Application Date:  December 20, 2006
> CFAT passed:  January 8, 2007
> Medical passed: January 8, 2007
> Interview passed:  January 8, 2007
> Position Offered:  Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending



One hiccup: I passed my medical on condition of the MWO seeing some blood work. Results were then forwarded to RMO(sp?) for approval, which I'm told could take a week. My trade is closing out for the fiscal year and positions are few. If I don't make the deadline then I will be delayed until March/April. Fingers crossed.


----------



## traumawolf

n00b said:
			
		

> ... And called yesterday. BMQ starts on the 22nd, and I'll be going PPCLI.



Congrats!


----------



## Al_729

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Armour
Trade Choice 2:Infantry
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: January 11th, 2007
First Contact: 
Aptitude completed : 
Verification of former service: They are sending for my file from my old Reserve unit now.
Med completed : 
Interview completed: 
Position Offered:
Basic Training Begins:
* Just waiting out on security/reference checks, I hope all goes smoothly and as fast as possible!"


----------



## Lukz

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: October 30Th, 2006
First Contact:
Aptitude completed : Nov 29Th 2006
Med completed : Jan 8Th 2007
Interview completed: Nov 29Th 2006
Position Offered:
Basic Training Begins:

had to get some forms into medical that took a while.. so now just waiting on call


----------



## dardt

Flatspin said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: AC Op
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: -
> Application Date: July 12, 2006
> First Contact: July 22, 2006
> Aptitude completed : 2004
> Verification of former service Completed : Nov 2006
> Med completed : Dec 12, 2006
> Interview completed: Dec 7, 2006
> Position Offered: Waiting
> Basic Training Begins: RSBP (waiting for Borden's decision)


UPDATE :

Completed the additional medical components today (blood tests, eye exam, ECG). Now it's time to wait for final medical approval and word from Borden on BMQ bypass.


----------



## VillaFan

VillaFan said:
			
		

> Just updating this part
> 
> Recruiting Centre:  Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Reg
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Signal Operator
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry
> Trade Choice 3: N / A
> First Contact:  November 30, 2006
> Application Date:  December 12, 2006
> CFATcompleted: January 17th
> Medical completed: January 18th
> Interview completed: January 18th
> Position Offered:  Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending



UPDATE:  

CFAT / Medical / Interview Completed. Medical Forms to be sent to Borden next week.


----------



## LK21

LK21 said:
			
		

> I'm still plugging away through the recruitment process. I had my CFAT today and I didn't qualify for RMS Clerk, but I did for a lot of other trades that interested me. I'm now leaning towards being a Medic and have contacted the Medical Company here in Vancouver.



*UPDATE*

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Armoured Crewman
 Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: October 19th 2006
First Contact: Nov 3rd 2006
aptitude completed : Nov 9th: Didn't get RMS Clerk and changed my mind on medic
Interview completed: Jan 8th 2007
Medical completed: Jan 8th 2007
Position Offered: Waiting


----------



## goingback

Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armour
Trade Choice 2:Firefighter
Trade Choice 3:Medic
Application Date: Nov 20/06
First Contact: Nov 20/06
Aptitude completed : 
Verification of former service: They Have to get my Files from archives (been out almost 15 years)
Med completed : 
Interview completed: 
Position Offered:
Basic Training Begins:
Totally stalled till they get my VFS


----------



## corypaven

Recruiting center-Edmonton
Reg/Res-Regular force
officer/ncm-ncm
Trade choice 1-Armoured crewman
Trade choice 2-Combat engineer
Trade choice 3-Infantry
Application date-November 11 2006 (on line)
First contact-November 14 2006
Cfat-December 6 2006
Medical-December 8 2006
Interview-December 8 2006
Med papers and reference letter in-December 20
Medical sent to Borden-January 4 2007
Merit listed-January 23 2007
Job offer-Pending


----------



## Tobin89

Tobin89 said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Kingston
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Unit: Hastings Prince Edward Regiment (Belleville)
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: N/A
> Trade Choice 3: N/A
> Application Date: Dec 16, 2005
> First Contact: February 11, 2006
> Med, aptitude completed : October 4, 2006
> PT Test completed: January 26, 2007
> Interview completed: October 4, 2006
> Position Offered: December 14, 2006
> Basic Training Begins: February 19, 2006


----------



## Christine123

Update: Got my call today (Jan 26 2007) and my BMQ is in Gagetown NB Feb. 5 2007-May 2 2007


----------



## Meridian

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (CEOTP)
Trade Choice 1: Armour
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: January 22nd, 2007
First Contact: Interestingly enough, a MCpl called me today to ask if I had received documentation... I explained I had already provided all documentation on Monday (I had completed an online application)... it appears they are all confused, he said he would "verify".   I'll call next week to make sure they haven't lost it all.
Aptitude completed :
Verification of former service: They are sending for my file now.
Med completed :
Interview completed:
Position Offered:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## rosco

--- update ---

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Armour
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Artillery
First Contact:  Aug, 2003
Application Date:  Sept, 2003
CFAT:  Sept, 2003
Medical: Nov, 2006
Interview:  Nov, 2006
Position Offered:  Jan, 2007
Swearing In: Mar, 2007
Basic Training: Apr, 2007

Finaly made it through! Only took three and a half years.


----------



## corypaven

Wow, what took so long?


----------



## tree hugger

I heard he fell asleep in the CFAT, and they woke him up 3 years later.


----------



## Pronto123

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Signal Op.
Trade Choice 2: Comm Research Op.
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Jan 26, 2007
First Contact: 
Aptitude completed : 
Interview completed: 
Medical completed: 
Position Offered: 

***For everyone who recently applied (PRes) : the Recruiting office for Toronto will not be touching your application until about Feb 19th. They are currently trying to process all of the Reg Force applications.


----------



## rosco

corypaven said:
			
		

> Wow, what took so long?



It took three years to clear the security check.
I lived/worked all over Asia before applying.
It seems CICIS and countries like Kyrgyzstan have trouble communicating!?

Good "hurry up and wait" practice though :blotto:


----------



## K Wallace

Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Crewman / Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Signal Operator
Application Date:  January 10th, 2007
First Contact:  January 12th, 2007
CFAT:  Pending
Medical: Pending
Interview:  Pending
Position Offered:  Pending
Swearing In: Pending
Basic Training: Pending

Patiently playing the waiting game now.  Exciting game racing to the phone every time it rings. 

Edmonton's Medical staff are on leave I was told, so the recruiter said that it'd be about mid February before any appointments are made.

_Moderator edit : you double posted in what i assume what a finger error, so i turfed it_


----------



## corypaven

Recruiting center-Edmonton
Reg/Res-Regular force
officer/ncm-ncm
Trade choice 1-Armoured crewman
Trade choice 2-Combat engineer
Trade choice 3-Infantry
Application date-November 11 2006 (on line)
First contact-November 14 2006
Cfat-December 6 2006
Medical-December 8 2006
Interview-December 8 2006
Med papers and reference letter in-December 20
Medical sent to Borden-January 4 2007
Merit listed-January 23 2007
Job offer-February 1 2007
Swearing in-February 6 2007
BMQ starts-February 12 2007

I got my call today, im going to St.Jean as a crewman, thanks for the help army.ca. Just one more problem I cant find me SIN card, but i do know the number.


----------



## kincanucks

corypaven said:
			
		

> Recruiting center-Edmonton
> Reg/Res-Regular force
> officer/ncm-ncm
> Trade choice 1-Armoured crewman
> Trade choice 2-Combat engineer
> Trade choice 3-Infantry
> Application date-November 11 2006 (on line)
> First contact-November 14 2006
> Cfat-December 6 2006
> Medical-December 8 2006
> Interview-December 8 2006
> Med papers and reference letter in-December 20
> Medical sent to Borden-January 4 2007
> Merit listed-January 23 2007
> Job offer-February 1 2007
> Swearing in-February 6 2007
> BMQ starts-February 12 2007
> 
> I got my call today, im going to St.Jean as a crewman, thanks for the help army.ca. Just one more problem I cant find me SIN card, but i do know the number.



Congrats.  Just go and get one it costs $10 and takes a few minutes. You need to show the CFRC/D the card.

http://www1.servicecanada.gc.ca/cgi-bin/hr-search.cgi?ln=e&pv=AB&ct=Edmonton


----------



## Krypto

Dates are approximate...

Recruting Center: Kitchener, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer, ROTP
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Air Nav
Trade Choice 3: AEC (already disqualified for that one, though)
Application Date: Late Sept 2006
First Contact: Early October 2006
Med, aptitude completed : Late November2006
PT Test completed: didn't have to do one.
Interview completed: Day after my medical, also late November 06
Position Offered: not yet
Basic Training Begins: not yet

Now I'm just waiting for the call as to when I'm going to aircrew selection, either the week of Feb 12 or the 19th. I've been calling weekly to keep bugging them and keep the process moving.


----------



## nicolascole

Recruting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: January 29, 2007 (16th birthday)
First Contact: Pending
Med, aptitude completed : Pending
PT Test completed: Pending
Interview completed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

So excitied, I can't wait till I can join the Reseves, then the Regular Forces


----------



## Keebler

Recruiting center-Vancouver.BC
Reg/Res-Regular force Navy
officer/ncm-ncm
Trade choice 1-Hull Technician
Trade choice 2-Marine Electrician
Trade choice 3-Naval Combat Information Operator
Application date- Aug 1 2006 (on line)
First contact- Aug 21 2006
Cfat- September 14, 2006
Medical- January 8, 2007
Interview- January 8, 2007
Med Forms - in progress(awaiting on surgeon reply)
Medical sent to Borden- hopefully within in the next couple weeks
Merit listed-
Job offer-
Swearing in-
BMQ starts-


----------



## K Wallace

K Wallace said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Edmonton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Crewman / Armoured Soldier
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry
> Trade Choice 3: Signal Operator
> Application Date: January 10th, 2007
> First Contact: January 12th, 2007
> CFAT: February 2nd, 2007
> Medical: February 2nd, 2007
> Interview: February 2nd, 2007
> Position Offered:  Pending
> Swearing In: Pending
> Basic Training: Pending



Updated. Went for all three on Friday. CFAT qualified on all trades. Interview went great, and I'm medically fine, so no hangups there. 

All in due time.


----------



## Lukz

Lukz said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: October 30Th, 2006
> First Contact:
> Aptitude completed : Nov 29Th 2006
> Med completed : Jan 8Th 2007
> Interview completed: Nov 29Th 2006
> Position Offered: Feb 1st 2007
> Swearing in: Feb 8th 2007
> Basic Training Begins: 12th Feb 2007



just updating


----------



## goingback

goingback said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Armour
> Trade Choice 2:Firefighter
> Trade Choice 3:Medic
> Application Date: Nov 20/06
> First Contact: Nov 20/06
> Verification of former service:Feb 06/07
> Aptitude completed : Feb 21/07
> Med completed :Feb 21/07
> Interview completed: Feb 21/07
> Position Offered:
> Basic Training Begins:



Schedualed today for the 21st to do my Cpat, interveiw and medical


----------



## K Wallace

[quote author=Toumai]
Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Crewman / Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Signal Operator
Application Date: January 10th, 2007
First Contact: January 12th, 2007
CFAT: February 2nd, 2007
Medical: February 2nd, 2007
Interview: February 2nd, 2007
Merit Listed: February 5th, 2007
Position Offered:  February 5th, 2007
Swearing In: February 10th, 2007
Basic Training: February 12th, 2007
[/quote]

Just an update. I'm going to the Feb 12th BMQ! Exactly 1 month total processing time.  Wow


----------



## kingroyce

Recruiting center-Fredericton, NB
Reg Force
officer/ncm-ncm
Trade choice 1-Veh Tech
Trade choice 2-Armoured
Trade choice 3-
Application date- Nov 1,2006
First contact- Nov 3, 2006
Cfat- Nov 23,2006
Medical- Nov 23,2006
Interview- Nov 23,2006
Med Forms - Dec 14,2006
Medical sent to Borden-Feb 5,2007
Merit listed- Feb 15,2007
Job offer-
Swearing in-
BMQ starts-


----------



## gnome123

UPDATE:

Regular/Reserve: Reg 
Recruiting Centre: Winnipeg
choice1: Infantry Soldier
choice2: Armoured Soldier
choice3: none         
Application Date: Oct. 16/06
Aptitude: Oct.18/06
Physical: none existent now
Medical: Oct.18/06
Interview: Oct.18/06

Contact: Feb.16/07
Basic Starts: Feb 25/07
Sworn In: Feb 23/07
Position Offered: Infantry Soldier
 ;D


----------



## LK21

LK21 said:
			
		

> *UPDATE*
> 
> Recruiting Center: Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1:  Armoured Crewman
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: October 19th 2006
> First Contact: Nov 3rd 2006
> aptitude completed : Nov 9th: Didn't get RMS Clerk and changed my mind on medic
> Interview completed: Jan 8th 2007
> Medical completed: Jan 8th 2007
> Position Offered: Waiting



Got the call, I'm getting sworn in on Feb 22.


----------



## Justacivvy

LK21 said:
			
		

> Got the call, I'm getting sworn in on Feb 22.



Awesome BCR right? See you then.


----------



## kingroyce

Recruiting center-Fredericton, NB
Reg Force
NCM
Trade choice 1-Veh Tech
Trade choice 2-Armoured
Application date- Nov 1,2006
First contact- Nov 3, 2006
Cfat,medical,interview- Nov 23,2006
Med Forms - Nov 26,2006
Additional Med forms - Jan 15, 2007
Medical sent to Borden- Feb 5,2007
Merit listed- Feb 15,2007
Job offer- Feb 16,2007....Veh Tech
Swearing in- Feb  22,2007
BMQ starts- Feb 26, 2007

So excited, and really nervous......cant wait to get to st jean


----------



## Al_729

Update:
Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Armour
Trade Choice 2:Infantry
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: January 11th, 2007
First Contact: January 26th, 2007
Aptitude completed : Feb. 15th, 2007
Verification of former service: Feb. 15th, 2007
Med completed : Feb. 15th, 2007
Interview completed: Feb. 15th, 2007
Position Offered: I cannot officially be offered a position until May when I finish my university degree. Looking forward to it!


----------



## goingback

Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armour
Trade Choice 2:Firefighter
Trade Choice 3:Medic
Application Date: Nov 20/06
First Contact: Nov 20/06
Verification of former service:Feb 06/07
Aptitude completed : Feb 21/07
Med completed :Feb 21/07 
Interview completed: Feb 21/07
Position Offered:
Basic Training Begins:

Medical Has to go to Ottawa for review if it clears I'm in.


----------



## nicolascole

nicolascole said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Ottawa
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: N/A
> Trade Choice 3: N/A
> Application Date: January 29, 2007 (16th birthday) - finished February 26 2007
> First Contact: March 06 2007
> Aptitude completed : March 08 2007
> Med completed : Pending
> PT Test completed: Pending
> Interview completed: Pending
> Position Offered: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending



Just updating...


----------



## karl28

Just updating this part 

Recruiting Center: Kingston 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry 
Trade Choice 2:Field Artillery 
Trade Choice 3:Armoured 
Application Date: Nov 29 2006
First Contact: Nov 29 2006
Aptitude completed :  Completed  Jan 31
Verification of former service Completed 
Med completed :  Completed  Jan 31
Interview completed: Completed  Jan 31
Position Offered:  
Basic Training Begins:

        MY Medical paper has been sent to Ottawa  for the final OK I hope


----------



## Pea

Guess I should add myself to the list.. 

Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Med Tech
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: March 7, 2007
First Contact: March 9, 2007
Aptitude completed : 2005
Med completed : March 13, 2007
Interview completed: March 13, 2007
Position Offered: pending
Basic Training Begins: pending


----------



## Pronto123

UPDATE



			
				Kenchin said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1:  Signal Op.
> Trade Choice 2: Comm Research Op.
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: Jan 26, 2007
> First Contact:
> Aptitude completed : Bypass
> Interview completed:
> Medical completed: March 16
> Position Offered:


----------



## Rasha

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1:  Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armour
Trade Choice 3: Artillery
Application Date: 15 Oct 06
First Contact: 10 Nov 06
Aptitude completed : Bypass
Interview completed: 22 Jan 07
Medical completed: 22 Jan 07
Position Offered:


----------



## karl28

Just updating this part 

Recruiting Center: Kingston 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry 
Trade Choice 2:Field Artillery 
Trade Choice 3:Armoured 
Application Date: Nov 29 2006
First Contact: Nov 29 2006
Aptitude completed :  Completed  Jan 31
Verification of former service Completed 
Med completed :  Completed  Jan 31
Interview completed: Completed  Jan 31
Swearing in :  March 27 
Position Offered:   Infantry (PPCLI)
Basic Training Begins:  April2nd    in Alberta 

            *I just got the phone call today  a very happy moment in my life .     I also wanted to say thanks to the Army.ca staff for all the great information that i have received on this site  wish me luck on my new career  cheers *


----------



## pylon

Hey, way to go Karl.  Trenton won't be the same I'm sure...    Really, best of luck and you can kiss Ontario good bye all together.  

Cheers,



kc


----------



## deedster

Recruiting Center: Brampton 
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Logistics
Trade Choice 2:Supply & Tech 
Trade Choice 3:Infantry 
Application Date: Jan. 8, 2007
First Contact: 
Aptitude completed :  
Verification of former service  
Med completed :  
Interview completed: 
Swearing in :   
Position Offered:   
Basic Training Begins:  

My RO has advised me that the "paperwork" won't be looked at until the end of March..s'OK, I'm patient!


----------



## Pea

Pea said:
			
		

> Guess I should add myself to the list..
> 
> Recruiting Center: Edmonton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Med Tech
> Trade Choice 2: N/A
> Trade Choice 3: N/A
> Application Date: March 7, 2007
> First Contact: March 9, 2007
> Aptitude completed : 2005
> Med completed : March 13, 2007
> Interview completed: March 13, 2007
> Position Offered: pending
> Basic Training Begins: pending



Merit listed March 13, waiting for my offer.  ;D


----------



## nicolascole

Updating

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: January 29, 2007 (16th birthday) - finished February 26 2007
First Contact: March 06 2007
Aptitude completed : March 08 2007
Med completed : March 14 2007
PT Test completed: Pending
Interview completed: March 14 2007
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

So my file will be sent to the reserve unit and in about 2 weeks I should get sworn in  ;D


----------



## KStew

Here goes, just got a call today for CFAT and Medical test. Hope to get everything done so that I can do summer BMQ

Recruiting center-Halifax, NS
Reserve Force
Trade choice 1-Infantry
Trade choice 2-
Application date- February 15th, 2007
First contact- March 20th, 2007
Cfat,medical,interview- March 26th, 2007
Med Forms - 
Additional Med forms - 
Medical sent to Borden- 
Merit listed - 
Job offer - 
Swearing in -
BMQ starts-


----------



## deedster

KStew, Pea and nicolascole...congratulations !!!!!
Have fun.
D2


----------



## Hawkeye

Updating

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 031 Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armour
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: March 8 , 2007
First Contact: March 12 2007
Aptitude completed : Pending
Med completed : Pending
PT Test completed: Pending
Interview completed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

They are now in the process of doing my Security and reliablility check


----------



## nicolascole

Updating

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: January 29, 2007 (16th birthday) - finished February 26 2007
First Contact: March 06 2007
Aptitude completed : March 08 2007
Med completed : March 14 2007
Interview completed: March 14 2007
Sworn In: March 22 2007
Basic Training Begins: Pending

I am in, first parade night is Tuesday. Kit appointment is scheduled for April 17th


----------



## Hawkeye

Updating

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 031 Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armour
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: March 8 , 2007
First Contact: March 12 2007
Second Contact: March 27 , 2007
Aptitude Test : March 29 , 2007
Med completed : Pending
PT Test completed: Pending
Interview completed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

I got called today to go for my Aptitude test Thursday night i guess thats a good sign


----------



## dardt

Flatspin said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: AC Op
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: -
> Application Date: July 12, 2006
> First Contact: July 22, 2006
> Aptitude completed : 2004
> Verification of former service Completed : Nov 2006
> Med completed : Dec 12, 2006
> Interview completed: Dec 7, 2006
> Position Offered: Waiting
> Basic Training Begins: RSBP (waiting for Borden's decision)



UPDATE :

Air Factor is in and everything is OK, I'll be merit listed on Friday for AC Op. Currently this trade is flagged for local CFRC selection, I'll likely be selected at the next opportunity (next week). The only wildcard now is my PLAR (for RSBP), it's likely to come in the next 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Rasha

GetCARTER said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1:  Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Armour
> Trade Choice 3: Artillery
> Application Date: 15 Oct 06
> First Contact: 10 Nov 06
> Aptitude completed : Bypass
> Interview completed: 22 Jan 07
> Medical completed: 22 Jan 07
> Position Offered:



UPDATE:

Called the officer that did my interview last week and was informed that I have been merit listed and am just waiting for a phone call.


----------



## dardt

Flatspin said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: AC Op
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: -
> Application Date: July 12, 2006
> First Contact: July 22, 2006
> Aptitude completed : 2004
> Verification of former service Completed : Nov 2006
> Med completed : Dec 12, 2006
> Interview completed: Dec 7, 2006
> Position Offered: Waiting
> Basic Training Begins: RSBP (waiting for Borden's decision)



UPDATE : Merit listed today for AC Op, RSBP has been denied. Selection is next week (by local CFRC selection officer), based on current openings an offer should follow shortly after. I hear Farnham is lovely in the Summer  .


----------



## stealthylizard

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: 07 March, 2007
First Contact: 09 March, 2007
Aptitude completed : Not Yet Scheduled
Verification of former service Completed : Not Yet Scheduled
Med completed : Not Yet Scheduled
Interview completed: Not Yet Scheduled
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## KStew

KStew said:
			
		

> Here goes, just got a call today for CFAT and Medical test. Hope to get everything done so that I can do summer BMQ
> 
> Recruiting center-Halifax, NS
> Reserve Force
> Trade choice 1-Infantry
> Trade choice 2-
> Application date- February 15th, 2007
> First contact- March 20th, 2007
> Cfat,medical,interview - March 26th, 2007
> Med Forms - March 26th, 2007
> Additional Med forms - March 29th, 2007
> Medical sent to Borden - March 30th, 2007
> Merit listed - Pending
> Job offer - Pending
> Swearing in - Pending
> BMQ starts -



Updated, Now I play the waiting game... Hopefully BMQ in May


----------



## pylon

Flatspin said:
			
		

> UPDATE : Merit listed today for AC Op, RSBP has been denied. Selection is next week (by local CFRC selection officer), based on current openings an offer should follow shortly after. I hear Farnham is lovely in the Summer  .



Flatspin,

Sorry to hear about the news... never know, next course is in the fall.  Hang in and keep us uptodate on when you're heading back to hell, sorry, I mean St Jean..  



kc


----------



## Keebler

Just Updating!!



			
				Keebler said:
			
		

> Recruiting center-Vancouver.BC
> Reg/Res-Regular force Navy
> officer/ncm-ncm
> Trade choice 1-Hull Technician
> Trade choice 2-Marine Electrician
> Trade choice 3-Naval Combat Information Operator
> Application date- Aug 1 2006 (on line)
> First contact- Aug 21 2006
> CFAT- September 14, 2006
> VFS - November 30, 2006
> Medical- January 8, 2007
> Interview- January 8, 2007
> Med Forms - Dropped completed med forms off at CFRC February 20, 2007
> Medical sent to Ottawa - March 13, 2007
> Merit listed- March 26, 2007
> Job offer- pending
> Swearing in- pending
> BMQ starts- pending


----------



## kabogadil

Recruiting center-Mississauga, ON
Reg/Res-Regular force Army
officer/ncm-ncm
Trade choice 1- Medical Radiation Technologist
Trade choice 2-
Trade choice 3-
Application date- March 29,2007 (on line)
First contact- April 2, 2007
Medical- pending
Interview- pending
Job offer- pending
Swearing in- pending
BMQ starts- pending

I guess I still have a long way to go!


----------



## camochick

Recruiting center-Edmonton,AB
Reg/Res-Regular force Army
officer/ncm-ncm
Trade choice 1- Sig Op
Trade choice 2-RMS clerk
Trade choice 3-Image tech
Application date- March 9 2007
First contact- April 12, 2007
Medical- pending
Interview- April 16 2007
Job offer- pending
Swearing in- pending
BMQ starts- pending


----------



## camochick

camochick said:
			
		

> Recruiting center-Edmonton,AB
> Reg/Res-Regular force Army
> officer/ncm-ncm
> Trade choice 1- Sig Op
> Trade choice 2-RMS clerk
> Trade choice 3-Image tech
> Application date- March 9 2007
> First contact- April 12, 2007
> Medical- May 7 2007
> Interview- April 16 2007
> Job offer- pending
> Swearing in- pending
> BMQ starts- pending



Just updating.


----------



## dardt

Flatspin said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: AC Op
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: -
> Application Date: July 12, 2006
> First Contact: July 22, 2006
> Aptitude completed : 2004
> Verification of former service Completed : Nov 2006
> Med completed : Dec 12, 2006
> Interview completed: Dec 7, 2006
> Position Offered: Waiting
> Basic Training Begins: RSBP (waiting for Borden's decision)



Got the dates today. Enrollment is 8-Jun, BMQ starts in St-Jean on 18-Jun (trade is AC Op). Per CFRC staff all BMQ's until that date are full.


----------



## kabogadil

Just updating... I finally met up with my recruiter and everyone there was very nice and welcoming.  Because I'm graduating this September, they prefer to have me finished and get my degree first, pass my board exam and then they can finally work on my application. I was also informed about the signing bonus attached to the trade. I was really suprised.  Another good thing is, my file isn't just going to sit in the corner and collect dust. With approximately 5 more months to go before I write my board exam, I was told to just come in anytime for my aptitude test but I have told them that 2nd week of May works for me and then they will go from there. I can't wait!!!     

Recruiting center-Mississauga, ON
Reg/Res-Regular force Army
officer/ncm-ncm
Trade choice 1- Medical Radiation Technologist
Trade choice 2-
Trade choice 3-
Application date- March 29,2007 (on line)
First contact- April 2, 2007
First meeting- April 18, 2007
Aptitude Test- 2nd week of May
Medical- pending
Interview- pending
Job offer- pending
Swearing in- pending
BMQ starts- pending


----------



## mike1234

Recruiting Center - London, Ont
Reg/Res - Reg
Trade Choice 1 - Infantry
Trade Choice 2 - Armoured Soldier
Application Date - March 29/2007
First Contact - March 29/2007
CFAT - April 3/2007
Medical - April 3/2007
Interview - Pending
Job Offer - Pending
Swearing In - Pending
BMQ Start Date - Pending


----------



## stealthylizard

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: 07 March, 2007
First Contact: 09 March, 2007
Aptitude completed : Not Yet Scheduled
Verification of former service Completed : In Process (will contact me when completed)
Med completed : Not Yet Scheduled
Interview completed: Not Yet Scheduled
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: 

(Updated Verification of Former Service)


----------



## Keebler

Updating, got my offer!!

Recruiting center-Vancouver.BC
Reg/Res-Regular force Navy
officer/ncm-ncm
Trade choice 1-Hull Technician
Trade choice 2-Marine Electrician
Trade choice 3-Naval Combat Information Operator
Application date- Aug 1 2006 (on line)
First contact- Aug 21 2006
CFAT- September 14, 2006
VFS - November 30, 2006
Medical- January 8, 2007
Interview- January 8, 2007
Med Forms - Dropped completed med forms off at CFRC February 20, 2007
Medical sent to Ottawa - March 13, 2007
Merit listed- March 26, 2007
Job offer- April 20, 2007
Swearing in- June 28, 2007
BMQ starts- July 16, 2007 (St. Jeans)

Excited as i got my first choice!! Cant wait to start.


----------



## Port Hope

Lucky gentleman!  All the best.


----------



## Mike Baker

Port Hope said:
			
		

> Lucky gentleman!  All the best.


lady


----------



## toofast180

First Step

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: 24 April, 2007
First Contact:
CFAT: Not Yet Scheduled
Med completed: Not Yet Scheduled
Interview completed: Not Yet Scheduled
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Canadian2cool

Recruiting Center: ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: ARmoured soldier
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: January something 
First Contact:February something 
CFAT: done
Med completed: Done
Interview completed: Done
Position Offered: Infantry
Basic Training Begins: June 17  ;D


----------



## HaZarD SFD

Recruiting Center: Ottawa / Slater Street
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sig Ops
Trade Choice 2: ARmoured soldier
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: December 21st
First Contactending
CFAT: Pending
Med completed: Pending
Interview completed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

Dunno why its taking soo long.


----------



## stealthylizard

HaZarD SFD, give them a call.  Seeing as how there is no first contact, it would be in your best interest to do so.


----------



## HaZarD SFD

Called and he said its in ROC or ERC or something like that to be looked at then I would recieve a call for my Aptitude test.


----------



## stealthylizard

You still have a long way to go then.  I am stuck in the same step as you are, but I was told that I should receive a call in about 3 weeks.  Just be patient, the ERC takes quite awhile.  In the meantime, continue getting in as best of shape as you can.  Trust me, you will need it.  Or try to find a book on the history of the various regiments in your trade, and read up on them, as that will be one of the questions for your interview.


----------



## HaZarD SFD

What is the last step before doing the aptitude test?


----------



## stealthylizard

The aptitude test is usually done at same time as the interview, and most likely your medical as well, depending on where you are in relation to the nearest recruiting center.  So basically the ERC is the last step before the rest of it.


----------



## neko

CFRC: Fredericton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCN: NCM
Trade Choice#1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice#2: Artillery
Application Date: April 16th
CFAT: April 24th
Medical: April 24th
Interview: April 24th
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending


----------



## toofast180

Update  

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: 24 April, 2007
First Contact:  April 27
CFAT: May 16
Med completed: Not Yet Scheduled
Interview completed: May 16
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## neko

Update
CFRC: Fredericton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCN: NCM
Trade Choice#1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice#2: Artillery
Application Date: April 16th
CFAT: April 24th
Medical: April 24th
Interview: April 24th
Merit Listed: Not sure (officer interviewing me told me I would have an offer as soon as I was merit listed though)
Position Offered: Today; Combat engineer 

Well the recruiters told me it could happen quickly,
 but 15 days from application to offer,    I never expected that.   very cool


----------



## stealthylizard

I think I have to move to a city with a recruiting center, lol.  I guess with my previous service though, it would take longer regardless, just because they have to dig through the archive catacombs.


----------



## Keebler

wow 15 days...amazingly fast. Congrats!!


----------



## neko

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> I think I have to move to a city with a recruiting center, lol.  I guess with my previous service though, it would take longer regardless, just because they have to dig through the archive catacombs.


Heh, I don't actually live in the city, but I'm only about 60 kilometers away, so not too bad.  
Yes, mine wouldn't have gone so fast if they'd had to check anything out like that. No medical problems either which I understand can really slow the process down. 



			
				Keebler said:
			
		

> wow 15 days...amazingly fast. Congrats!!


Yes it was, my family and friends are a wee bit shocked that I'm already in. Thank you and congratulations to you as well.


----------



## Arsenal

Recruting Center: London, Ont
Regular/Reserve: Regular, NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: March 29, 2007
CFAT- April 4, 2007
Medical- April 4, 2007
Interview- April 12, 2007
Merit listed-May 1, 2007
Position Offered: May 7, 2007. Infantry PPCLI
Basic Training Begins: Aug 4, 2007


----------



## mysteriousmind

Recruting Center: Quebec city
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Transfer from Officer CIC to NCM
Trade Choice 1: Mobile support equipment operator (935) 
Trade Choice 2: Supply tech (911)
Trade Choice 3: ------
Application Date: January 10 2006 (Total 478 days or 11472 hours, or 688320 minutes or 41299200 second)  ;D
First Contact: 
Med, aptitude completed : march 24 2006
PT Test completed: june 15 2006
Interview completed: Aug march 28 2006
Position Offered: Supply yech (911) (to my request)
Basic Training Begins: may 22 2007 


*Starting BMQ in 329 hours, 18 minutes and few seconds*


----------



## niner domestic

Congrats Mind, it's been a long time coming...well done for being patient.


----------



## Mike Baker

niner domestic said:
			
		

> Congrats Mind, it's been a long time coming...well done for being patient.


+1. Most people I know would not have waited as long as you did, but you stuck it out until the end and you got it. Good luck man!


----------



## kabogadil

Just to update...

Recruiting center-Mississauga, ON
Reg/Res-Regular force Army
officer/ncm-ncm
Trade choice 1- Medical Radiation Technologist
Trade choice 2-
Trade choice 3-
Application date- March 29,2007 (on line)
First contact- April 2, 2007
CFAT- May 15th, 2007
Medical- May 15th, 2007
Interview- May 15th, 2007
Job offer- pending
Swearing in- pending
BMQ starts- pending

I'm happy with how my application is going, despite the fact that I still have to write my board exam in September to get certified.  8)


----------



## Ravendusk

Recruting Center - CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve - Reserve F
Officer/NCM - NCM
Trade Choice 1 - Armoured Recce Crewman
Trade Choice 2 - Mobile Support Equipment Operator
Trade Choice 3 - Supply Technician
Application Date - 26 April 2007
First Contact - 29 April 2007
CFAT - 4 May 2007
Medical - 10 May 2007 (tomorrow)
Interview - 10 May 2007 (tomorrow)
Job offered - 
Sworn in -
BMQ starts -


----------



## jm_6412

Recruting Center - CFRC Kingston
Regular/Reserve - Regular
Officer/NCM - NCM
Trade Choice 1 - Comm Research   ushup: 
Trade Choice 2 - *
Trade Choice 3 - *
Application Date - 8 May 2007
First Contact - 8 May 2007
CFAT - 8 May 2007
Medical - pending 
Interview - pending
Job offered - pending
Sworn in - pending
BMQ starts - pending


----------



## shorinsakka

Recruiting Center - CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve - Regular
Officer/NCM - Officer
Trade Choice 1 - Armour
Trade Choice 2 - Infantry
Trade Choice 3 - 
Application Date - December'ish, 2005
First Contact - January'ish, 2006
CFAT - January'ish, 2006
Medical - March 14th, 2007
Interview - March 14th, 2007
Job offered - Armoured
Sworn in - Aug 14th, 2007
BMQ starts -  Aug. 29th, St. Jean


----------



## uzi

I called the office today, an officer told me NDHQ is considering whether to pass my BMQ. It's quite amazing, I took it 7 years before in Res. Anyone knows if it's a good sign?


----------



## armyvern

uzi said:
			
		

> I called the office today, an officer told me NDHQ is considering whether to pass my BMQ. It's quite amazing, I took it 7 years before in Res. Anyone knows if it's a good sign?



Well, if they are considering BMQ bypass...

what does that infer to you??  ???


----------



## tree hugger

It's a good thing!  Unless you want to take it again just for fun...


----------



## stealthylizard

I would rather do my BMQ again, as a refresher at least.  It has been about 10 years, and was the old QL2 when I was a reservist.  It will help me get in better shape as well before entry into SQ.


----------



## uzi

tree hugger said:
			
		

> It's a good thing!  Unless you want to take it again just for fun...



because I want to know if they are considering BMQ bypassing, it means my application goes into dicision making stage or not? Anyone could be so kind to give me an idea? My case has been running really really long.


----------



## armyvern

uzi said:
			
		

> because I want to know if they are considering BMQ bypassing, it means my application goes into dicision making stage or not? Anyone could be so kind to give me an idea? My case has been running really really long.



Uhmmm,

If they are considering bypassing a BMQ for you (in other words you wouldn't have to do BMQ); I'd think the obvious inference would also be that the are considerring enrolling you. Clear enough?


----------



## HaZarD SFD

Update
CFRC: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCN: NCM
Trade Choice#1: Sig Ops
Trade Choice#2: Armoured Soldier
Application Date: Dec 21st
First Contact: May 16th 2007
CFAT: Being Scheduled
Medical: Pending
Interview: Pending
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending


Finally was called to book my CFAT.. Gotta study a bit now.


----------



## NJL

CFRC: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice#1: Traffic Tech
Trade Choice#2: RMS Clerk
Application Date: Feb 12 2007
First Contact: Feb 26 2007
VFS/med docs retrieved: around May 01, 2007 (released during BMQ on Sept 05, 2006)
CFAT: Feb 2006
Medical: pending
Interview: pending
Merit Listed: pending
Job Offer: pending
BMQ Start date: pending

Right now just waiting for a call from bookings to get my interview/medical date ( I'm told they're pretty busy/under maned)... waiting for a call is the worst, I check the caller Id daily lol.. The waiting has been/is hard but in the big picture it'll be well worth it  . Don't ever VR (unless of family emergency), it's one of the dumbest things I've ever done, gonna use it as a learning experience though for next time.


----------



## jm_6412

Recruting Center - CFRC Kingston
Regular/Reserve - Regular
Officer/NCM - NCM
Trade Choice 1 - Comm Research    
Trade Choice 2 - *
Trade Choice 3 - *
Application Date - 8 May 2007
First Contact - 8 May 2007
CFAT - 8 May 2007
Medical - 6 Jun 2007
Interview - pending
Job offered - pending
Sworn in - pending
BMQ starts - pending  ushup: :tsktsk:


----------



## Shinigami02

CFRC: Bathurst
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Unit: 1RNBR
Officer/NCN: NCM
Trade Choice#1: Infantry
Application Date: May 11th
First Contact: May 14th
CFAT: May 17th
Medical: Pending
Interview: Pending
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending


----------



## pylon

> Before I spill my guts, just wanted to say that I read every single posting in this thread...  It was great to read about the updates, and to see guys make it.  Way to go.
> 
> 
> Recruiting Center: London
> Regular/Reserve: Regular (Comp. Transfer)
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Image Tech
> Trade Choice 2: AC Op
> Trade Choice 3: Traffic Tech
> Application Date: *April 27/06*
> First Contact: May 2/06
> CFAT Completed: July 4/06 - DONE
> PT Test completed: July 18/06 - DONE
> Medical completed: June 29/06 - DONE
> Interview completed: July 5/06 - DONE
> Position Offered: *May 18th 2007 *
> Basic Training Begins: Recruit School Bypass
> MOC Trg:  September 2007
> 
> 
> Here we go..



Okay, so many months later... went through several ups and downs.. frustrations.. air factor med, addition of Tfc Tech to my choices, etc..etc..etc..

Received the call today. Yup.  I waited many, many months for the Gucci trade of Image Tech, but couldn't get it. That's okay, I tried.  But am very happy to say that I will be joining the Air Force as a traffic tech in September.  This news made my drive back from Montreal today seem like nothing.  I feel like I'm giving a speech at the Oscars or something.. Anyway... I stuck it out, was patient (for the most part) and could not be happier.  Thanks to AM for the year of consoling... er.. counselling..   :   Thanks to my RC, file manager and Molson Canadian for the support.    :cheers:  

kc


----------



## uzi

pylon said:
			
		

> Okay, so many months later... went through several ups and downs.. frustrations.. air factor med, addition of Tfc Tech to my choices, etc..etc..etc..
> 
> Received the call today. Yup.  I waited many, many months for the Gucci trade of Image Tech, but couldn't get it. That's okay, I tried.  But am very happy to say that I will be joining the Air Force as a traffic tech in September.  This news made my drive back from Montreal today seem like nothing.  I feel like I'm giving a speech at the Oscars or something.. Anyway... I stuck it out, was patient (for the most part) and could not be happier.  Thanks to AM for the year of consoling... er.. counselling..   :   Thanks to my RC, file manager and Molson Canadian for the support.    :cheers:
> 
> kc



congratulation, now u can have a nice summer time buddy. BTW, what time did they start to consider bypassing your BMQ?


----------



## pylon

> congratulation, now u can have a nice summer time buddy. BTW, what time did they start to consider bypassing your BMQ?



Pretty much as soon as I applied.  I have 10 years PRes experience and am still in, so wasn't really in question.[


----------



## formerarmybrat23

Recruting Center: fredericton and sydney
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: traffic tech
Trade Choice 2: rms clerk
Trade Choice 3: mes op
Application Date: december 2004
First Contact: january 2005
Med completed
aptitude completed : january 2005
PT Test completed: 
Interview completed: 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins: 

passed aptitude. but due to past errors in judgment ( i think everyone knows by now) cannot continue process until october 2007. A waiting patiently. wishing i could get bonus points  for my dedication!


----------



## TheGreyMan

Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Component: Primary Reserve
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: May 18, 2007
First Contact: Pending
CFAT- Pending
Medical- Pending
Physical- Pending
Interview- Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

Sent in my application online, now I just have to wait for their confirmation email with further instructions for me. First one in my entire extended family to join the CF. I'm so excited my gibblets are tingling


----------



## proudnurse

pylon said:
			
		

> Okay, so many months later... went through several ups and downs.. frustrations.. air factor med, addition of Tfc Tech to my choices, etc..etc..etc..
> 
> Received the call today. Yup.  I waited many, many months for the Gucci trade of Image Tech, but couldn't get it. That's okay, I tried.  But am very happy to say that I will be joining the Air Force as a traffic tech in September.  This news made my drive back from Montreal today seem like nothing.  I feel like I'm giving a speech at the Oscars or something.. Anyway... I stuck it out, was patient (for the most part) and could not be happier.  Thanks to AM for the year of consoling... er.. counselling..   :   Thanks to my RC, file manager and Molson Canadian for the support.    :cheers:
> 
> kc



Congrat's Pylon! Have a wonderful summer before and all the best to you when you start your trade. I guess you could always get some Gucci Sunglasses... if you really wanted instead while you're working  8) and yes  :cheers: also. 

~Rebecca


----------



## HaZarD SFD

Update
CFRC: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCN: NCM
Trade Choice#1: Sig Ops
Trade Choice#2: Armoured Soldier
Application Date: Dec 21st
First Contact: May 16th 2007
CFAT: Passed May 22 2007 (High enough score for Officer too)
Medical: May 28th 2007
Interview: May 28th 2007
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
BMQ Start date: pending


----------



## pylon

proudnurse said:
			
		

> Congrat's Pylon! Have a wonderful summer before and all the best to you when you start your trade. I guess you could always get some Gucci Sunglasses... if you really wanted instead while you're working  8) and yes  :cheers: also.
> 
> ~Rebecca



Thanks Rebecca, much appreciated!


kc


----------



## Penny

Recruting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular (CT from Res, NCM)
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Int
Trade Choice 2: Log - got it!
Trade Choice 3: Arty
Application Date: Nov 2006
First Contact: Dec 2007
Med, aptitude completed : Jan 2007
PT Test completed: Jan 2007
Interview completed: Jan 2007
Position Offered: Mar 2007, (Logistics, ROTP)
Basic Training Begins: Jul 2007, IAP

The adventure begins!


----------



## mand3asmom

Recruting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sig Op
Trade Choice 2: Met Tech
Application Date: March 5, 2007
First Contact: March 10, 2007
Med, aptitude completed : March 19, 2007
Interview completed: March 19, 2007
Merit Listed: Today (May 23, 2007)
Position Offered: ?
Basic Training Begins: ?

I got the call from the recruiting office, I was merit listed today, they had been waiting on my transcript from my Ontario high school to arrive, and now all is a go.... I was merit listed on those 2 of my trade choices.... now they say I should get the call soon with an offer and that they are booking for BMQ starting the end of Aug beg of Sept right now... so I am going to enjoy my summer with my family and work out hard to get through BMQ in the end of summer  I am very excited


----------



## deedster

Congrats mand3!


----------



## tech2002

Recruting Center: Mississauga
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: LCIS TECH 227
Trade Choice 2: Fire Control 434
Trade Choice 3: ATIS 226
Application Date: May 26, 2007
First Contact: May 28, 2007
Med, aptitude completed : TBA
PT Test completed: TBA
Interview completed: TBA
Position Offered: TBA
Basic Training Begins: (if all goes well middle of June)


----------



## Brooks

Recruting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: LCIS Teck
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: May 15, 2007
First Contact: TBA
Med, aptitude completed : TBA
Interview completed: TBA
Position Offered: TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA


----------



## Testify

Recruting Center: Kitchener
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Com. Eng.
Trade Choice 3: Armour
Application Date: May 28, 2007
First Contact: May 28, 2007
Med, aptitude completed : Scheduled June 25, 2007
PT Test completed: Scheduled June 25, 2007
Interview completed: Scheduled June 25, 2007
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending (September 2007 is what recruiter told me)

Woohoo can't wait!

EDIT: Test dates pushed to June 25.


----------



## camochick

Finally I have something to report

Recruiting center-Edmonton,AB
Reg/Res-Regular force Army
officer/ncm-ncm
Trade choice 1- Sig Op
Trade choice 2-RMS clerk
Trade choice 3-Image tech
Application date- March 9 2007
First contact- April 12, 2007
Medical- May 7 2007
Interview- April 16 2007
Merit listed- May 28 2007
Job offer- pending
Swearing in- pending
BMQ starts- pending

The selection board sits on thursday and i should have an offer by friday or early next week. They said basic will probably be in late august early september. Whooohoooo


----------



## Jabus

Went over to my recruit center today, here's what I know so far!

Recruting Center: Mississauga
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Naval Electronics Tech (Tactical)
Trade Choice 2: Naval Electronics Tech (Comm.)
Trade Choice 3: Naval Electronics Tech (Acoustic)
Application Date: May 28th, 2007 
First Contact: May 29th, 2007
Med, aptitude to be completed: May 31st, 2007
PT Test completed: TBA
Interview completed:
Position Offered: TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA

Cheers everyone!


----------



## Sixshooter

this is my second application since i vr'd original due to family problems

Recruting Center: Kitchener
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: March 15th, 2007
First Contact: April 27th, 2007
Med Completed: May 14th, 2007
Aptitude Completed: 2005
PT Test completed: 2005
Interview completed: May 14th, 2007
Position Offered: May 16th, 2007 (my birthday too )
Basic Training Begins: August 13th, 2007


----------



## Port Hope

Recruting Center: Oshawa/Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armour DEO
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: January 26, 2007
First Contact: January 26, 2007
Med completed: March 12, 2007 (was more complicated than usual)
aptitude completed : February 13, 2007
Interview completed: March 12,2007
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Jabus

Recruting Center: Mississauga
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Naval Electronics Tech (Tactical)
Trade Choice 2: Naval Electronics Tech (Comm.)
Trade Choice 3: Naval Electronics Tech (Acoustic)
Application Date: May 28th, 2007
First Contact: May 29th, 2007
Med, aptitude completed: May 31st, 2007
PT Test completed: TBA
Interview completed: May 31st, 2007
Position Offered: TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA

I was told to expect a call within the and I am looking forward to it.


----------



## kabogadil

Update:

Recruiting center-Mississauga, ON
Reg/Res-Regular force Army
officer/ncm-ncm
Trade choice 1- Medical Radiation Technologist
Trade choice 2-
Trade choice 3-
Application date- March 29,2007 (on line)
First contact- April 2, 2007
CFAT- May 15th, 2007
Medical- May 15th, 2007
Interview- pending
Merit Listed-pending
Job offer- pending
Swearing in- pending
BMQ starts- pending

So, I went to my recruiting centre on May 15th only to find out that my interview is postponed and my file will be put on a long term hold till September when I graduate from university and pass my board exam.  I was really excited when I heard about the interview (which was supposedly scheduled on May 15th) because things were happening too fast... Too good to be true! Anyway, I passed both medical and CFAT so I'll just wait till September. Time flies anyway so I'll be OK!  8) Good luck everyone.


----------



## formerarmybrat23

Recruting Center: fredericton and sydney
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: traffic tech
Trade Choice 2: rms clerk
Trade Choice 3: mes op
Application Date: december 2004/may 28 2007
First Contact: january 2005/june 11 2007
Med completed: June 13 2007
aptitude completed : january 2005
PT Test completed: 
Interview completed: June 13 2007
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins: 

Med and interview wednesday so excited! Coudln't wait to post it! THings are moving along quickly now. Hoping that there will be no unforeseen problems at the medical. The recruiter said all my choices are in demand right now. Will update my story in the personal sotry forum wednesday. Can't wait!!


----------



## Fry

Recruting Center: St. John's
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 011

Application Date: July 2006
First Contact: Nov 2006
Med completed: Dec 2006
aptitude completed : July 2005
PT Test completed:
Interview completed: Dec 2006
Position Offered: 011
Basic Training Begins: Aug 13th

Finally.


----------



## jm_6412

Recruting Center - CFRC Kingston
Regular/Reserve - Regular
Officer/NCM - NCM
Trade Choice 1 - Comm Research    
Trade Choice 2 - *
Trade Choice 3 - *
Application Date - 8 May 2007
First Contact - 8 May 2007
CFAT - 8 May 2007
Medical - 6 Jun 2007
Interview - 6 Jun 2007 ???
Job offered - pending
Sworn in - pending 
BMQ starts - pending   ushup:


----------



## JamieR

Please excuse the estimated times, I havent kept track of the dates

Recruting Center: Charlottetown, PEI
Component: Reg force, Navy
Trade Choice 1: NESOP    (Naval electronic sensor operator)
Trade Choice 2: ACS tech,   avionics tech
Trade Choice 3: Infantry/armoured soldier
Application Date: Febuary/march, 2007
First Contact: next day after online app, received package from recruiter and put in actuall application sometime late march

Tests: 
CFAT- First time in late march, or early april studied highschool math and such (www.math.com) and retook 2 weeks later
Medical- may beginning of month, held for previous asthma issue, which took almost about a month to resolve
Interview- Same day as medical
Position Offered: Merit listed yesterday june 13 position offered today june 14
Basic Training Begins: August 27, 2007


----------



## formerarmybrat23

Congrats JamieR!!! Good Luck in Basic! ;D


----------



## Port Hope

Congratulations JamieR!!!  Merit listed and getting an offer the next day!
Did you get your first choice of trades?


----------



## hammond

Recruting Center: Charlottetown
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: June 14, 2007
First Contact: June 14, 2007
CFAT completed : June 15,  2007
Medical Completed: Scheduled for July 4th
Interview completed: Scheduled for July 4th
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## KrissyJ

Recruting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM Airforce
Trade Choice 1: RMS 
Trade Choice 2: Supply Tech
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: March 26th, 07
First Contact: April 15th, 07
CFAT completed : June 6,  2007
Medical Completed: June 6, 2007
Interview completed: June 6, 2007 (I had to wait to get a Dr's note so I was not merit listed until June 12, 2007)
Position Offered: TBA
Basic Training Begins:  TBA


----------



## spenco

Recruting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Feb 07
First Contact: May 07
CFAT completed : 14 May 
Medical Completed: 23 May 
Interview completed: 31 May
Position Offered:Infantry
Sworn in: 8 August
Basic Training Begins:27 August


----------



## Brockvegas

Recruting Center: Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3: Artillary
Application Date: March 8th, 2007
First Contact: May 29th
CFAT completed : June 13th (Given conditional offer)
Medical Completed: N/A - Scheduled for July 4th 
Interview completed: N/A - Scheduled for July 4th
Position Offered: Waiting
Sworn in: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## stealthylizard

I was supposed to hear back from them by June 16th to take my CFAT, interview and medical sometime between June 26th and 28th in Kelowna (remote recruiting).  Called them back, and something got in the way, postponed until some time in July.   :'( Could be interesting running through 2 or 3 feet of snow in winter, lol.


----------



## russianfrontphotos

Recruting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armored Recon
Trade Choice 2: Supply
Trade Choice 3: Artillery
Application Date: June 7, 2007
First Contact: May 31, 2007
CFAT date: June 25


----------



## camochick

Finally I have something to report

Recruiting center-Edmonton,AB
Reg/Res-Regular force Army
officer/ncm-ncm
Trade choice 1- Sig Op
Trade choice 2-RMS clerk
Trade choice 3-Image tech
Application date- March 9 2007
First contact- April 12, 2007
Medical- May 7 2007
Interview- April 16 2007
Merit listed- May 28 2007
Job offer- Sig op
Swearing in- August 1st 2007
BMQ starts- August 20th 2007


----------



## mand3asmom

I finally got my offer.. I am to excited for words  here is my process

Recruting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sig Op
Trade Choice 2: Met Tech
Application Date: March 5, 2007
First Contact: March 10, 2007
Med, aptitude completed : March 19, 2007
Interview completed: March 19, 2007
Merit Listed: Today (May 23, 2007)
Position Offered: Sig Op
Basic Training Begins: Aug 27th
Swearing in...  Aug 10th


----------



## chimo2u

Recruting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM Airforce (hopefully!)
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: April , 2007
First Contact: May, 2007 (I don't remember the exact date!)
CFAT completed : June 12,  2007... I had to wait for an education waiver (for advanced gr. 11 math) from Ottawa. Recieved confirmation that it was granted June 14/ 2007... Re- scheduled interview to be completed the same day as the medical.
Medical Completed: Scheduled for June 27, 2007
Interview completed: Scheduled for June27, 2007
Position Offered: TBA
Sworn In: TBA
Basic Training Begins:  TBA


----------



## jm_6412

Recruting Center - CFRC Kingston
Regular/Reserve - Regular
Officer/NCM - NCM
Trade Choice 1 - Comm Research    
Trade Choice 2 - *
Trade Choice 3 - *
Application Date - 8 May 2007
First Contact - 8 May 2007
CFAT - 8 May 2007
Medical - 6 Jun 2007
Interview - 6 Jun 2007 
Job offered - 25 Jun 2007
Sworn in - 9 Aug 2007
BMQ starts - 3rd Sep 2007  ushup:

WOOHOO!!!!!


----------



## Port Hope

Update

Recruting Center: Oshawa/Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Armour DEO
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: January 26, 2007
First Contact: January 26, 2007
Med completed: June 1, 2007 (began March 12, 2007)
aptitude completed : February 13, 2007
Interview completed: March 12, 2007
Merit Listed: June 13, 2007
Position Offered: Armoured Officer
Basic Training Begins: Aug. 27, 2007

As Kipling said, "If you can wait and not be tired by waiting..."


----------



## russianfrontphotos

Here's my update:

Recruting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armored Recon
Trade Choice 2: Supply
Trade Choice 3: Artillery
Application Date: June 8, 2007
First Contact: May 31, 2007
CFAT date: June 25 (Passed it today!)
Medical and Interview: July 12


----------



## corman135

Recruiting Centre: Mississauga
Regular/Reserve:Reserve
Officer/NCM:NCM
Trade Choice1:Infantry
Trade Choice2:Armour
Trade Choice3:Artillery
Application Date: June 1
First Contacted: June 18
CFAT Date: June 21(Passed)
Medical And Interview: June 26


----------



## Al_729

Update:
Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Armour
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: January 11th, 2007
First Contact: January 26th, 2007
Aptitude completed : Feb. 15th, 2007
Verification of former service: Feb. 15th, 2007
Med completed : Feb. 15th, 2007
Interview completed: Feb. 15th, 2007
Merit Listed: June 14th, 2007 (Had to wait for the completion of my university degree)
Job Offer: June 26th, 2007
Course Begins: August 27th, 2007

Finally through the process! Looking forward to IAP/BOTP at St. Jean in August!


----------



## steveb087

Recruting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Eng.
Trade Choice 2: Const. Tech.
Trade Choice 3: Elec. Dist. Tech.
Application Date: Jully 03, 2007
First Contact: 
Med, aptitude completed :
PT Test completed: 
Interview completed: 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## KrissyJ

Recruting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: Supply Tech.
Application Date: March 29, 2007
First Contact: April 15 2007
Med, aptitude completed : June 5th 2007
Interview completed: June 5th 2007
Merit Listed: June 24 2007 (Had to wait for medical approval due to a past prescription)
Position Offered: RMS Clerk on July 9 2007
Basic Training Begins: Sept 4-Dec 7 Borden


(just wanted to add that my application date and first contact date are "around"  the time I did it, because I do not recall exact dates)


----------



## hammond

I was a lucky one I guess, the process flew by for me and the staff at CFRC Charlottetown were great!

Update:
Recruiting Center: Charlottetown
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: June 14, 2007
First Contact: June 14, 2007
CFAT completed : June 15,  2007
Medical Completed: July 4th, 2007
Interview completed: July 4th, 2007
Merit Listed: July 4th, 2007
Position Offered: July 10, 2007 = Armoured Crewman
Swearing In: August 24, 2007
Basic Training Begins: Sept 10, 2007
Like others before me... I am excited and can't wait for the adventure before me to unfold.


----------



## chimo2u

UPDATE:
Recruting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM Airforce (hopefully!)
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: April , 2007
First Contact: May, 2007 (I don't remember the exact date!)
CFAT completed : June 12,  2007... I had to wait for an education waiver (for advanced gr. 11 math) from Ottawa. Recieved confirmation that it was granted June 14/ 2007... Re- scheduled interview to be completed the same day as the medical.
Medical Completed: June 27, 2007
Interview completed:  June27, 2007
Medical Back: July 10, 2007
Meritt Listed: July 11, 2007 
Position Offered: TBA
Sworn In: TBA
Basic Training Begins:  TBA


----------



## KAR

Recruting Center: Barrie
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: 
Application Date: June 13, 2007 (sent in by mail)
First Contact: June 14,2007 (fast mail system or what?)
Med, aptitude completed : June 18th 2007
Interview completed: June 18th 2007
Merit Listed:  Next week hopefully...just waiting for my security clearance to return
Position Offered: TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA


----------



## Brockvegas

***UPDATE***
Recruting Center: Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3: Artillary
Application Date: March 8th, 2007
First Contact: May 29th
CFAT completed : June 13th (Given conditional offer)
Medical Completed: *Completed* July 4th
Interview completed: *Completed* July 4th (Told I could receive "The Call" in as little as 3 Weeks)
Position Offered: Waiting
Sworn in: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## formerarmybrat23

formerarmybrat23 said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: fredericton and sydney
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: traffic tech
> Trade Choice 2: rms clerk
> Trade Choice 3: mes op
> Application Date: december 2004/may 28 2007
> First Contact: january 2005/june 11 2007
> Med completed: June 13 2007
> aptitude completed : january 2005
> PT Test completed:
> Interview completed: June 13 2007
> Position Offered: RMS Clerk - july 11
> Basic Training Begins: October 1st
> 
> just putting on the final touches! Good luck to all other hopefulls! Keep on top of your file; even if you have to call every two weeks! It pays to be persistant!


----------



## chimo2u

Hi formerarmybrat23!! Did you recieve my message I sent yesterday? I'm hoping for my call any day now for RMS clerk too! Feel free tp PM me when you read my message!
Take Care.
Chimo


----------



## Shinigami02

Update:
CFRC: Bathurst
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Unit: 1RNBR
Officer/NCN: NCM
Trade Choice#1: Infantry
Application Date: May 11th
First Contact: May 14th
CFAT: May 17th
Medical: July 25th
Interview: July 25th
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending


----------



## Agent-0

Recruiting Center - Edmonton
Regular/Reserve - Regular
Officer/NCM - NCM

Trade Choice 1 - Armour
Trade Choice 2 - Construction Technician
Trade Choice 3 - Intel Op

Application Date - May 5th, 2007
First Contact - May 14th, 2007 (Application processed May 28th, 2007 due to waiting for University transcripts to be sent in)
CFAT - June 26th, 2007
Medical - June 27th, 2007
Interview - June 26th, 2007
Merit Listed - June 29th, 2007
Job offered - Armoured, but no official job offer date yet (Recruiter already determined regiment: Lord Strathcona’s Horse at Edmonton, Alberta)
Sworn in - Pending
BMQ starts - Pending

Hoping to receive the call sometime soon. Starting to get a little anxious, but haven't lost my patience. I was told by the recuiter that I will be attending BMQ sometime in mid to late September.


----------



## steveb087

update

Recruting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Eng.
Trade Choice 2: Const. Tech.
Trade Choice 3: Elec. Dist. Tech.
Application Date: July 03, 2007, told me to call back in 2 weeks if I wasn't contacted
First Contact: Called the recuiting office july 17th, they told me alot of people on vacation so waiting time is longer....told me they would reactivate my demande soon (previosly applied in december but back out before getting a call), and after I would get a call
Med, aptitude completed :
PT Test completed: 
Interview completed: 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## chimo2u

UPDATE:
Recruting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM Airforce (hopefully!)
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: April , 2007
First Contact: May, 2007 (I don't remember the exact date!)
CFAT completed : June 12,  2007... I had to wait for an education waiver (for advanced gr. 11 math) from Ottawa. Recieved confirmation that it was granted June 14/ 2007... Re- scheduled interview to be completed the same day as the medical.
Medical Completed: June 27, 2007
Interview completed:  June27, 2007
Medical Back: July 10, 2007
Meritt Listed: July 11, 2007 
Position Offered: Told July 15, 2007 I've been selected for RMS clerk Airforce. BMQ date Sept. 12 - Dec 14. Awaiting Official offer to arrive anyday now!
Sworn In: TBA
Basic Training Begins:  TBA


----------



## ksullivan_139

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM Navy
Trade Choice 1: Mar Eng Mech 
Trade Choice 2: Hull Technician
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: 5 March 2007
First Contact: 17 March 2007
Med, aptitude completed : CFAT: 21 March 2007, Medical: 3 May 2007 
Interview completed: 22 March 2007
Position Offered: 10 July 2007
Basic Training Begins: 3 September 2007


----------



## Meridian

New UPDATE:
Recruting Center: Montreal (*fingers crossed*)
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: CEOTP
Trade Choice 1: Armour
Trade Choice 2: Arty (only one with current openings for CEOTP)
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Original Application Date: January 2007 (idled out)
Application Date: July 19, 2007
CFAT completed : Back when I joined ROTP in 2002. Apparently CFATs are good for life if taken after 97.
Medical : Still need to meet to cover the time between release and now.
Interview : Not Scheduled  
Medical Back:
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered:
Sworn In: 
IAP Begins:


----------



## Josh1r

Recruitment Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Entry Plan: RCR
Trade choice 1:Infantry
Trade choice 2:Infantry
Trade choice 3:Infantry
Application Date:March 28th
First Contact:May 15th
CFAT:May 20th
Interview: June 4th
Medical:June 28th
Handed in Medical papers from doctor:July 13th
Merit listed: Awaiting return of medical papers
sworn in:Waiting
BMQ:Hoping for September.


----------



## superfly70

Recruitment Center: Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Entry Plan: Semi-skilled
Trade choice 1:NET(C)
Trade choice 2:NET(T)
Trade choice 3:NWT
Application Dateecember 10, 2006
First Contactecember 15, 2006
CFAT:Bypass, used previous score
Medical:February 1, 2007
Interview: February 2, 2007
Application officially filed : March 30, 2007 (Needed Physics for tech trade, went to College for upgrade course)
Merit listed: April 4, 2007 (waited for previous medical docs from HQ due to previous service)
Contacted by Recruiting center: to tell me I was selected for NET (C) April 10, 2007
                                            : Requested my posting preference (1: Halifax, 2:Esquimalt) July 10, 2007
Offer: Still waiting
Basic Training: Recruit school Bypass (previous service)
Course start date: still waiting

*If there are other NET's waiting for offer let me know.  I have been selected but there is no word on a course date yet.  My email is indiejuice@gmail.com*

cheers


----------



## Mohtashim

Recruting Center: TORONTO
Component: REGULAR
NCM/OFFICER: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: CELE
Trade Choice 2: SIGANL
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: DEC, 2004
First Contact: JAN, 2005

Tests: 
CFAT- completed, JAN2005
Medical- MAY14, 2007
Physical- waiting
Interview- MAY14,2007
Position Offered: SIGNAL on July 23 2007
Basic Training Begins: JAN 7TH 2008@ St.Jean QC.
Anyone elase going???


----------



## Agent-0

Agent Zero said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center - Edmonton
> Regular/Reserve - Regular
> Officer/NCM - NCM
> 
> Trade Choice 1 - Armour
> Trade Choice 2 - Construction Technician
> Trade Choice 3 - Intel Op
> 
> Application Date - May 5th, 2007
> First Contact - May 14th, 2007 (Application processed May 28th, 2007 due to waiting for University transcripts to be sent in)
> CFAT - June 26th, 2007
> Medical - June 27th, 2007
> Interview - June 26th, 2007
> Merit Listed - June 29th, 2007
> Job offered - Armoured, but no official job offer date yet (Recruiter already determined regiment: Lord Strathcona’s Horse at Edmonton, Alberta)
> Sworn in - Pending
> BMQ starts - Pending
> 
> Hoping to receive the call sometime soon. Starting to get a little anxious, but haven't lost my patience. I was told by the recuiter that I will be attending BMQ sometime in mid to late September.



UPDATE

Recruiting Center - Edmonton
Regular/Reserve - Regular
Officer/NCM - NCM

Trade Choice 1 - Armour
Trade Choice 2 - Construction Technician
Trade Choice 3 - Intel Op

Application Date - May 5th, 2007
First Contact - May 14th, 2007 (Application processed May 28th, 2007 due to waiting for University transcripts to be sent in)
CFAT - June 26th, 2007
Medical - June 27th, 2007
Interview - June 26th, 2007
Merit Listed - June 29th, 2007
Job offered - Armoured Crewman, July 23rd, 2007
Sworn in - August 22nd, 2007, Edmonton Recruiting Center
BMQ starts - September 4th, 2007 in Borden, Ontario

Finally. Got the call. Can't wait to get going


----------



## toofast180

Update  

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: 24 April, 2007
First Contact:  April 27
CFAT: May 16
Interview completed: May 16
Med completed: June 28
Position Offered: Infantry, Princess Patricia
Basic Training Begins: Sept 10, 2007


----------



## Josh1r

toofast180 said:
			
		

> Update
> 
> Recruiting Center: Calgary
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Application Date: 24 April, 2007
> First Contact:  April 27
> CFAT: May 16
> Interview completed: May 16
> Med completed: June 28
> Position Offered: Infantry, Princess Patricia
> Basic Training Begins: Sept 10, 2007



 Now thats a good set of results, I am also applying for Infantry, Regular forces, for the RCR I had a couple of complications with my medical, but I officially got them in on July 13th, now they are being looked over in Borden. So I am two weeks behind you in my application. The recruitment office told me that I should be Merit listed by next week, if all goes accordingly, and I could get my offer in 2-3 weeks.. I am very excited and would like to be starting in September, hopefully I make it for september 10th with you.. Anyhow, I will post on this topic as soon as I get my phone call.


----------



## chimo2u

UPDATE:
Recruting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM Airforce (hopefully!)
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: April , 2007
First Contact: May, 2007 (I don't remember the exact date!)
CFAT completed : June 12,  2007... I had to wait for an education waiver (for advanced gr. 11 math) from Ottawa. Recieved confirmation that it was granted June 14/ 2007... Re- scheduled interview to be completed the same day as the medical.
Medical Completed: June 27, 2007
Interview completed:  June27, 2007
Medical Back: July 10, 2007
Meritt Listed: July 11, 2007 
Position Offered: Airforce RMS CLerk July 24, 2007
Sworn In: August 24, 2007
Basic Training Begins: St. Jean Sept 10- Dec 14, 2007


----------



## ejames

Recruting Center: Windsor, ON
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: MARS 
Trade Choice 2: INT
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: October 17th, 2006
First Contact: October 24th, 2006
Med, aptitude completed : February 16th, 2007 (I had a personal family issue and had to hold off on the application)
PT Test completed: (completed at IAP/BOTP)
Interview completed: February 20th, 2007
Position Offered: MARS (thank God)
Sworn In: February 22nd, 2007
Basic Training Begins: April 29th, 2007

_For the period between 20 Feb 07 and 29th Apr 07 I went to my unit on Tues and Thurs night to do PT and do MK classes with the NCMs who were leaving for the shortened BMQ. The only thing that had to be completed before I left for IAP/BOTP and NETP-O (which I am currently four weeks away from finishing) was my standard first-aid. I also joined just about two weeks after the whole physical fitness test during the application process was scrapped. _


----------



## KAR

**UPDATE***

Recruting Center: Barrie
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: 
Application Date: June 13, 2007 (sent in by mail)
First Contact: June 14,2007 (fast mail system or what?)
Med, aptitude completed : June 18th 2007
Interview completed: June 18th 2007
Position Offered: July 25 2007
Basic Training Begins: September 10 2007


----------



## Meridian

[Update]

Recruting Center: Montreal (*fingers -double- crossed*)
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: CEOTP
Trade Choice 1: Armour
Trade Choice 2: Arty (only one with current openings for CEOTP)
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Original Application Date: January 2007 
Application Date: 19 July, 2007
CFAT completed : Back when I joined ROTP in 2002. Apparently CFATs are good for life if taken after 97.
Medical : Scheduled 07 August, 2007
Interview : Overbooked, no availability!
Medical Back:
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered:
Sworn In: 
IAP Begins: 
[/quote]


----------



## vangemeren

van Gemeren said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: North Bay
> Reg/Res: Res
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry R031
> Trade Choice 2: Supply Tech R911
> Trade Choice 3: None
> Application Date: December 3, 2004
> CFAT: February 15, 2005, Scored high enough to become a Infantry officer or Log officer, but sill want to be NCM (I dropped off the application Jan 28, told they would phone me to book a date. Phoned me Jan 31, I was at school,  school voice mail system recored, but hid the message for a week, thats right hid it. That Saturday I check my messages for the umpteenth time and the message was from the Monday. Went down to the CFRC on Feb 11 to book my CFAT.
> Medical: Feb 17, 2005 (scheduled on day of CFAT)
> Interview: February 15, 2005- Recommended for Infantry NCM, Interviewer asked , since I'm going to University, why I wasn't going for Officer. Told him because of time commitment.
> PT Test: When I get into shape, hopefully sometime in April
> Merit Listed: Need to Finnish testing
> Offer: N/A
> BMQ: N/A
> ...



Time flies, I can't believe this was 2.5 years ago. Anyways I actually failed the fitness test, which kinda put the brakes on the whole process. I then had a rough semester and ended almost not going back to university, so this process was put on the back burner, but not out of my mind. It took me this long to finally get things back into order so that I would be ready for a serious commitment.

Yesterday I went to the recruiting centre to restart the process. I picked up a new application form. The funny thing was that it was all the same people from before and they recognized me from over 2 years ago. This time I have been seriously considering joining as an officer but I will have to see.


----------



## justascubadiver

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Communicator Research  Operator
Trade Choice 2: Signals Operator
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: June 25th Or so?
First Contact: June 25th Or So?
CFAT completed : 15 Feb 06 (Applied and was accepted last year but didn't go due to personal family reasons)
Medical Completed: 15 Feb 06  (and again 30 July 07)
Interview completed:  15 Feb 06 (and again on 30 July 07)
Medical Back: 30 Jul 07
Merritt Listed: 30 July 07
Position Offered: Was advised today that I would get my first choice and I would know my BMQ course dates by the end of the week!!!!
Sworn In: August Sometime (either the 15th or the 22nd?)
Basic Training Begins:  Sept 4th or Sep 10th ( I find out for sure this week!!)

I am so excited I could pee my pants! ;D


----------



## JLeclerc

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: N/A (Used to have Pilot here before It was removed when it closed in April, but re-opened after)
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: July 17th 2006
First Contact: July 19th 2006
CFAT completed : Already done, prior IE
Medical Completed: 1st - April 21st 2007, 2nd - July 6th 2007
Interview completed:  November 30th 2006
Medical Back: 3rd July 2007
Merit Listed: 18th July 2007
Position Offered: Still waiting on this...can't be anything else than MARS
Sworn In:
Basic Training begins:


----------



## Dontgo

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: Sometime around the end of Dec. 2006
First Contact: Sometime around the end of Dec. 2006
CFAT completed : Feb 26th 2007 (Delayed because I was busy)
Medical Completed: March 19th 2007
Interview completed:  March 19th 2007
Medical Back: April 2nd 2007 (Had to get laser eye surgery papers)
Position Offered: April 10th 2007
Sworn In: July 19th 2007
Basic Training begins:  Aug 4th 2007


----------



## Fleshy

Recruiting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured crewman
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: Within the last 2 weeks of June
First Contact: Last week of June
CFAT completed : July 4th 2007
Medical Completed: July 13th 2007
Interview completed:  July 5th 2007 (did interview first because medical staff were on vacation)
Position Offered: Armoured crewman
Sworn In: Aug 2nd 2007
Basic Training begins:  Aug 20th 2007


----------



## Greenbax

Recruiting Center: Kitchener
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured crewman
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: May 8, 2007
First Contact: Late April
CFAT completed : May 28, 2007
Medical Completed: May 28, 2007
Interview completed: May 28, 2007
Position Offered: June 29, 2007 - Armour
Sworn In: Aug 29, 2007
Basic Training begins:  Sept 3, 2007


----------



## gogogo

*UPDATE*
Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Feb, 2005
First Contact: Feb, 2005
CFAT: Feb, 2005
Security: Jan, 2007
Medical: March, 2007
Physical: to be done at botp
Interview: March, 2007
Acs : was july 2007 did a trade switch
Position Offered: July 2007
Basic Training Begins: Jan 6 2008 

Finally things moved.....for all those out there in similar situations.... patience and perseverance are key.
I'm very happy to be going into Infantry, I'll miss the planes.... 
SEE YA IN ST. JEAN


----------



## justascubadiver

An Update

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Communicator Research  Operator
Trade Choice 2: Signals Operator
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: June 25
First Contact: June 25
CFAT completed : 15 Feb 06 (Applied and was accepted last year but didn't go due to personal family reasons)
Medical Completed: 30 July 07
Interview completed: 30 July 07
Medical Back: 30 Jul 07
Merritt Listed: 30 July 07
Position Offered: 17 August 07 MOC 00120 (Army) (Communicator Research Operator) 
Sworn In: September 5, 2007
Basic Training Begins:  Sep 10 at CFB Borden


----------



## bms

Recruiting Center: Corner Brook
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantrymen
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: August 19, 2007
First Contact: N/A
CFAT completed: N/A
Medical Completed: N/A
Interview completed: N/A
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins:  N/A


----------



## superfly70

******************
Recruitment Center: Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Entry Plan: Semi-skilled
Trade choice 1:NET(C)
Trade choice 2:NET(T)
Trade choice 3:NWT
Application Dateecember 10, 2006
First Contactecember 15, 2006
CFAT:Bypass, used previous score
Medical:February 1, 2007
Interview: February 2, 2007
Application officially filed : March 30, 2007 (Needed Physics for tech trade, went to College for upgrade course)
Merit listed: April 4, 2007 (waited for previous medical docs from HQ due to previous service)
Contacted by Recruiting center: to tell me I was selected for NET (C) April 10, 2007
                                            : Requested my posting preference (1: Halifax, 2:Esquimalt) July 10, 2007
Offer: Still waiting
Basic Training: Recruit school Bypass (previous service)
Course start date: still waiting

*************************
UPDATE
*************************

Offer: August 21st
Trade: NET(C) (first choice)
Basic Training: Recruit school Bypass (previous service)
Swear in date: September 13th
Leave for Halifax : September 14th
Course date: Still pending

  ;D 
Whoo hoo.  Look out Navy......  I-I-I-I'm BBBBBBAAAACCCCCCKKKK


----------



## muahaha

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1:Armoured Crewman
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: June 8th
First Contact: June 11
CFAT completed : june 12
Medical Completed: june 20
Interview completed: june 18
Medical Back: july
Merritt Listed: Aug 1
Position Offered: Crewman
Sworn In: Aug 30 07
Basic Training Begins:  Sep 10 St. Jean


----------



## Brockvegas

*****UPDATE*****
Recruting Center: Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3: Artillary
Application Date: March 8th, 2007
First Contact: May 29th
CFAT completed : June 13th (Given conditional offer)
Medical Completed: July 4th
Interview completed: July 4th
Merit Listed: August 17th
Position Offered: August 24th
Sworn in: September 18th
Basic Training Begins: October 1st in St. Jean


----------



## aaronrogers

Recruiting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Signal Ops
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: Aug 24th
First Contact: TBA
CFAT completed : TBA
Medical Completed: TBA
Interview completed: TBA
Merritt Listed: TBA
Position Offered: TBA
Sworn In: TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA


----------



## BluenoserGuy

Recruiting Center: Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:Armoured Crewman
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: July 26
First Contact: August  10
CFAT completed : August 16
Medical Completed: August 28
Interview completed: August 28
Medical Back: N/A
Merritt Listed: TBA
Position Offered: TBA
Sworn In: TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA


----------



## aaronrogers

aaronrogers said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: London
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Signal Ops
> Trade Choice 3: N/A
> Application Date: Aug 24th
> First Contact: Aug 27th
> CFAT completed : Sep 5th
> Medical Completed: TBA
> Interview completed: TBA
> Merritt Listed: TBA
> Position Offered: TBA
> Sworn In: TBA
> Basic Training Begins: TBA



*Update -* Well I did my CFAT with two other people today, going into it I was actually kinda worried about not passing but it turns out I did pretty well and had a full sheet of trades available to me. Now I just have to call back and book my medical (either the 18th or 19th of this month). So far this process is going quite fast, I'm hoping it keeps going that way


----------



## Knuckles

Recruiting Center: Montreal, QC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Engineer
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: Don't remember
First Contact:  Don't remember
CFAT completed : July 21
Medical Completed: August 2
Interview completed: August 2
Medical Back:August 30
Merritt Listed: Back:August 30
Position Offered: TBA 
Sworn In: TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA


----------



## danchapps

Recruting Center: CFRC Det. North Bay
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Electrical Distribution Technician
Trade Choice 2: Mobile Support Equipment Operator
Trade Choice 3: Supply Technician
Application Date: June 7h(ish), 2007
First Contact: June 18th(ish)
CFAT completed : July 4th
Medical Completed: July 12th (Form for family doctor filled out July 20th, and deciphered 1 week later)
Interview completed: July 4th
Merit Listed: August 28th
Position Offered: September 5th, Supply Technician
Sworn in: September 24th
Basic Training Begins: October 1st in St. Jean


----------



## Kertys

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Comm Research
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: Oct 2006
First Contact: JAN 16
CFAT completed : Feb
Medical Completed: Got refuse on may 11 for 3 reason.. got them fix and now aprove on september 12 2007
Interview completed:  Feb 2007 
Position Offered: N/A
Sworn In: N/A
Basic Training begins:  N/A


----------



## miramidown

CFRC: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice#1: NET (C)
Trade Choice#2: LCIS
Application Date: June 2006
First Contact: June 2006
CFAT: June 2006
Medical: passed February 2007
Interview: February 22nd 2007
Merit Listed: March 2007
Job Offer: September 13th 2007
Swearing In: September 19th 2007
BMQ Start date: October 8th 2007


Finally!


----------



## armyvern

Congrats all.

I see Brockvegas and Danchapps (the future Sup Tech ... I know we've had the requisite _'egads'_ conversation  > ) will be attending BMQ together ...

best of luck to you both.



Vern


----------



## NJL

miramidown, looks like we'll be swearing in on the same day and starting BMQ on the same day.. I'm also swearing in at halifax, got my offer this morning too..small world lol


----------



## NJL

CFRC: Halifax
Reg/ Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Element: Navy (but supply is support/purple trade)
Trade Choice#1: Supply Tech
Trade Choice#2: RMS
Application Date: Feb 12, 2007
CFAT: Jan 06 (made the mistake of VRing during BMQ in Sept 06)
Interview/ Medical: July 17, 2007
Merit Listed: Sept 2007
Job Offer:  Supply Tech- September 13, 2007
Swearing In: September 19, 2007
BMQ Start date: October 8, 2007... serial # 0090

Was told my bmq ends Feb 1... it's gonna be nice to have the X-Mas break during BMQ... waiting has been hard but it's over now.. good luck to those still checking the Caller Id's lol.


----------



## miramidown

NJL, congrats man.  We'll have to try to introduce our selves at the ceremony. I imagine we'll be flying out together as well at "oh dark stupid" as the Cpl told me. 

We probably won't be getting too much sleep if we're going to be landing in Montreal at 7am.  Could make for an interesting first day


----------



## danchapps

You guys get to fly in? I'm taking the 40 window limo. Apparently there is going to be a strike by Ontario Northland coach drivers, so I think I'm going to head to Ottawa around the 26th, then to Saint Jean on the 29th. There is no way I'm going to let a labour disruption get between me and BMQ. After talking with Vern, and the very awesome Sup Tech here at CFB North Bay, I'm confident I made the right choice on trade. Again, I look forward to working with those on the 1 Oct session. See you at the Mega.


----------



## uzi

Anyone has a longer process than me?
Recruiting Center: montreal(applied)->vancouver(job offered)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: vehicle tech
Trade Choice 2: fire control system tech
Trade Choice 3: cook
Application Date:  the last week of dec 2004
Fitness check: nov 2005
Security assessment : Dec 2005
Medical Completed: Sep 2006 & Nov 2006 
Interview completed: Sep.  2006 
Bypass BMQ: June 2007
Position Offered: vehicle tech
Sworn In: Sep 2007

I guess my backgound check is very complicated, so I don't know how it was done step by step.


----------



## vangemeren

van Gemeren said:
			
		

> Time flies, I can't believe this was 2.5 years ago. Anyways I actually failed the fitness test, which kinda put the brakes on the whole process. I then had a rough semester and ended almost not going back to university, so this process was put on the back burner, but not out of my mind. It took me this long to finally get things back into order so that I would be ready for a serious commitment.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the recruiting centre to restart the process. I picked up a new application form. The funny thing was that it was all the same people from before and they recognized me from over 2 years ago. This time I have been seriously considering joining as an officer but I will have to see.


Went down Friday afternoon to hand things in....... and the RC was closed for training in the afternoon, Meh it could have been worse.
Went in today and things have changed, so the SGT is reviewing my file to see what happens next. CFAT is still good, so I'm only going to need to do my FT, interview, and med.

Revised:

Recruiting Centre: North Bay
Reg/Res: Res
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry 
Trade Choice 2: Logistics
Trade Choice 3: None
Application Date: Sept 18, 2007
CFAT: Don't have to do again, qualified for all trade choices.
Medical: ?
Interview: ?
PT Test: Hopefully not until at least the end of Oct, still finishing up
Merit Listed: N/A
Offer: N/A
BMQ: N/A
...


----------



## danchapps

To give you an update about the fitness test: the fitness test (CF Express Test) is administered when you attend BMQ. If you fail it at BMQ then they place you in a new PT course where all you do is work on your fitness. You would get a set amount of time (a few weeks anyway) to get yourself to the level to pass the test, and when you do then they send you to BMQ. Hope that helps you. Oh, and the Sgt is awesome, isn't he? When I did my medical he asked if I studied, so I did a mock turn and cough, then told him I practiced all week for it. He got a good chuckle.


----------



## kincanucks

_To give you an update about the fitness test: the fitness test (CF Express Test) is administered when you attend BMQ. If you fail it at BMQ then they place you in a new PT course where all you do is work on your fitness. You would get a set amount of time (a few weeks anyway) to get yourself to the level to pass the test, and when you do then they send you to BMQ. Hope that helps you._

Awesome news and only a few months old.


----------



## Snaketnk

danchapps said:
			
		

> To give you an update about the fitness test: the fitness test (CF Express Test) is administered when you attend BMQ. If you fail it at BMQ then they place you in a new PT course where all you do is work on your fitness. You would get a set amount of time (a few weeks anyway) to get yourself to the level to pass the test, and when you do then they send you to BMQ. Hope that helps you. Oh, and the Sgt is awesome, isn't he? When I did my medical he asked if I studied, so I did a mock turn and cough, then told him I practiced all week for it. He got a good chuckle.



I heard the opposite on these forums. That it was recently brought back, and any new applicants would have to pass the fitness exam. Rumor probably, but I just thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## danchapps

Only posted in case vG wasn't aware, that sometimes happens as not every one is fully up to date on everything. I thought that judging by the order that things were listed that that may have been the case here. You never know who knows what.

Edit to respond to post by Snaketnk:

I am not aware of being made to to the Express Test prior to leaving for BMQ. If this is the case then no one has told me as I'm leaving next week. Last I heard was that it was administered at the beginning of BMQ.


----------



## Samurai_Dom

I took my papers in 2 weeks ago, did my CFAT today, and my medical/Interview will be done on the 25th. If iam lucky I could get in by the end of the month. I think its because iam in ottawa thats its going faster, maybe? Iam joining a Combat Ebgineer reserve unit in ottawa.


----------



## Hedgehog18

CFRC: Halifax/Edmonton/Toronto
Reg/ Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Element: Army
Trade Choice#1: Armour
Trade Choice#2: Infantry
Application Date: April 23, 2007
CFAT: Aug 27, 2007
Interview: Sept 10, 2007
Medical: Sept, 18 2007 *
Merit Listed: TBA
Job Offer: TBA
Swearing In: TBA
BMQ Start date: TbA

Need to get a note signed by my former foster care worker befor they will send my medical.


----------



## Atlis

CFRC: London
Reg/ Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Element: Army
Trade Choice#1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice#2: Military Police
Application Date: Aug 30 2007
CFAT: Sept 18 2007
Interview: TBA
Medical: Sept 28 2007
Merit Listed: TBA
Job Offer: TBA
Swearing In: TBA
BMQ Start date: TBA

The hurrying up and waiting is now here, and I am so excited that I am this close to being done.


----------



## aaronrogers

aaronrogers said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: London
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Signal Ops
> Trade Choice 3: N/A
> Application Date: Aug 24th
> First Contact: Aug 24th
> CFAT completed : Sep 5th
> Medical Completed: Sep 19th
> Interview completed: TBA
> Merritt Listed: TBA
> Position Offered: TBA
> Sworn In: TBA
> Basic Training Begins: TBA



I completed my medical today, passed everything great and the medical examiner said he was going to be sending my papers off to Ottawa and it would be about 3 weeks to be confirmed on their end. Now I just have to give a call in to London tomorrow and book my interview. I'm surprised this has gone so fast thus far. I have been coming to these forums for quite some time now and was kind of worried about the application time, but so far I have gotten everything completed that I need to do except for the interview in under one month. Hopefully there wont be too much waiting, but it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Wall_Banger

Hey all, just signed up on the forums as recommended by a friend. 

Recruting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured Recce
Trade Choice 2: Supply Tech
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: 30 June, 2007
First Contact: 5 July, 2007
Med, aptitude completed : 26 July 2007
PT Test completed: N/A
Interview completed: 26 July, 2007
Position Offered: Sept 19, 2007, Arm'd Recce
Basic Training Begins: TBA 

I've been reading this thread and it seems alot of people spend a huge amount of time waiting. I was wondering if it is becuase I'm joining the reserves that my application went through so fast? (Less than 2 months)


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Simple answer: Yes


----------



## Bplante

Recruting Center: Trois-Rivieres
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: Officier
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Don't know
First Contact: Don't know
Med, aptitude completed : 6 September 2007
PT Test completed: N/A
Interview completed: 21 Spetember, 2007
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## Fawkes

Recruting Center: Hamilton, ON
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery Soldier - Field 
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: 09 August, 2007
First Contact: 09 August, 2007
CFAT/ Interview completed : 26 August 2007
Med / PT Test completed: 19 September, 2007
Position Offered: TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA


----------



## Fyrex_VII

Recruting Center: CFRC Regina
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Armoured
Application Date: June 23, 2007
First Contact: Sept 10, 2007
Med, aptitude completed : Sept 26, 2007
Interview completed: Sept 26, 2007
Position Offered: Sept 27, 2007
Basic Training Begins: Oct 29, 2007 (Combat Engineer)

I was surprised to see thet I was given a job one day after all of my tests and training begins 4 weeks later. I hope processing goes as well for everyone else.


----------



## Sea Dragon

Recruiting Center: Mississauga
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: Feb. 2, 2007
First Contact: Shortly after application date
CFAT completed : March 27, 2007
Medical Completed: 1st – March 27, 2007 – failed as V5.  Lasek surgery repaired eyes and now am V1, eye surgery form submitted Jul. 31, 2007 (3-month wait, April – July).
Interview completed:  Sept. 7, 2007
Medical Back: 1st rejection – May 14, 2007, 2nd OK to proceed – Aug. 15, 2007
Merit Listed: ~10th Sept. 2007
Position Offered: Scheduled for Oct. 2007 NOAB, more to follow…
Sworn In:
Basic Training begins:


----------



## Oxidd

Recruiting Center: Montréal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Naval Electronic Technician (Radar)
Trade Choice 2: Naval Electronic Technician (Sonar)
Trade Choice 3: Naval Electronic Technician (Comm)
Application Date: June 12th, 2007
First Contact: Shortly after application date
CFAT completed : July 26th, 2007
Medical Completed: August 7th, came back around sept 21 (no official date from the recruiting center)
Interview completed:  Sept. 4th, 2007
Merit Listed: ~24 Sept. 2007
Position Offered: Sept 27 2007
Sworn In: October 12 2007
Basic Training begins: October 15 2007

from start to sworn in, 4 months.


----------



## marie1987

Recruting Center: Ottaes
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: signal operator
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: mid july
First Contact: 2 days after
Med, aptitude completed : august 16th
Interview completed: august 29th
Position Offered: sept 26, 2007
Basic Training Begins: October 15th 2007


----------



## aestro

Recruting Center: Quebec city
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: armour
Trade Choice 2: artillery
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: july 16th
First Contact: july 16th
Med, aptitude completed : august 27th
Interview completed: august 27th
Position Offered: october 3rd
Basic Training Begins: january 7th, 2008


----------



## Antieverything

Recruting Center: London, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Geo Tech
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: August 2007
First Contact: July 2007
Med, aptitude completed : September 28th, 2007
Interview completed: September 17th, 2007
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## Kelevra

Recruiting Center: Sherbrooke
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Military Police
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: Last week of July
First Contact: 2 days later
CFAT completed : august 14Th
Medical completed: august 20Th
Interview: october 12Th
MPAC: Recruiting center doesn't even know when and where the next will be held. (For Frenchies)
Position Offered: N/A 
Basic Training Begins: N/A


----------



## xama_89

Recruting Center:Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: MSE Op
Trade Choice 2: Mp
Trade Choice 3: RMSC
Application Date: October 3rd 2007
First Contact: Octoer 4th 2007
aptitude completed : October 9th 2007
Medical:October 14th 2007
PT Test completed: N/A
Interview completed: October 14th 2007
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending




Ahhhhhh hopefully this all goes through! finger crossed!  ;D


----------



## Hedgehog18

Update ****
CFRC: Halifax/Edmonton/Toronto
Reg/ Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Element: Army
Trade Choice#1: Armour
Trade Choice#2: Infantry
Application Date: April 23, 2007
CFAT: Aug 27, 2007
Interview: Sept 10, 2007
Medical: Sept, 18 2007 
Merit Listed: Oct, 15 2007
Job Offer: TBA
Swearing In: TBA
BMQ Start date: TbA


----------



## walrath

Recruting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sig Op
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Geo Tech
Application Date: Oct 10th 2007
First Contact: Oct 11th 2007
Med, aptitude completed : Oct 22nd 2007
PT Test completed: done at BMQ
Interview completed: waiting
Position Offered: waiting
Basic Training Begins: waiting

*modified, the CFRC called me literally 20 minutes after my post


----------



## kabogadil

Recruiting center-Mississauga, ON
Reg/Res-Regular force Army
officer/ncm-ncm
Trade choice 1- Medical Radiation Technologist
Trade choice 2-
Trade choice 3-
Application date- March 29,2007 (on line)
First contact- April 2, 2007
CFAT- May 15th, 2007
Medical- May 15th, 2007
Interview- October 17, 2007
Merit Listed-October 17. 2007
Job offer- pending
Swearing in- pending
BMQ starts- pending

Alright, I finally had my interview today and got merit listed.  I was told that the process should take fairly quick as all the paperwork is done like dinner! Hopefully, things go well!


----------



## iwasthere

Forgive me if someone already dealt with this, I was just flipping thru and didn't go back over the 40+ pages of posts. Working in recruiting myself right now I'll tell you that's it's an imperfect world, but it's a lot better than it was. That being said, delays in the process can happen for a number of reasons (some of which I'm positive some of the applicants have omitted here). Some of the more common reasons are easily: Medical categories or applicants not returning the Med Info that was requested of them and then wondering why they weren't merit listed; change of address, I understand moving's  a big thing, but if you want a job, we've gotta be able to reach you!; positions, this one hurts because it's no one's fault, there's only so many spots a year open for certain trades and they do tend to fill up quickly. There are tons of other reasons I could list here, and just so no one calls me on it, mistakes our made in the system (after all, we're only human), but we strive to do our best, at least where I work. We understand the frustration, the long waits and lack of info. Believe me, we don't like it either. But there's only so much that can be done by that recruiter or file manager on the other end of the phone. Kindly remember, as much as the numbers in the forces don't show it, we've got hundreds (in our locations case) of files as well as yours to process.


----------



## Hedgehog18

Update ****
CFRC: Halifax/Edmonton/Toronto
Reg/ Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Element: Army
Trade Choice#1: Armour
Trade Choice#2: Infantry
Application Date: April 23, 2007
CFAT: Aug 27, 2007
Interview: Sept 10, 2007
Medical: Sept, 18 2007 
Merit Listed: Oct, 15 2007
Job Offer: Crew Member(Armour)
Swearing In: Nov, 7th 2007
BMQ Start date: Nov, 12th 2007
And after 12 years Im in.


----------



## Kyu

Not completed yet, but I'll post it anyway.

Recruiting Center: Montréal
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: Signals operator
Application Date: May 2007 (Internet)
First Contact: End of July 2007 (regular mail)
CFAT: 19 September 2007
Interview completed: 25 September 2007
Med, aptitude completed : 26 September 2007
Position Offered: Pending
PT Test completed: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

I had to wait 3 weeks for my doctor's papers (damn shortage of doctors...) before they sent my medical to Ottawa so I'll have my final answer in 2~3 weeks. (I hope...)


----------



## atki

atki said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: 031 INF
> Trade Choice 2: ***
> Trade Choice 3: ***
> Application Date: June 5, 2006
> First Contact: June 23, 2006
> Aptitude completed : July 18, 2006
> Medical completed: July 18, 2006 ( Need to do a test through my doctor still)
> PT Test completed: July 18, 2006
> Interview completed: July 18, 2006
> Position Offered: waiting
> Basic Training Begins: waiting



Got testing done from oct 06 till may 07 went and seen a kidney doctor in may 07 for having protein in my urine. he said everything is fine but there is a trace of protein in my urine but i can still join the army but i need to get tested every 4 - 6 months for two years. got him to write a letter sent it away summer time 07 got a letter back in oct 07 saying i can only have 1 test per year so now i have to go back and see if this will be fine with the doctor. it has been a long recruiting process that isn't over yet


----------



## Mustadio

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve (Army)
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry R031
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: 28 Auguest 2007
First Contact: 21 September 2007
CFAT completed : 22 October 2007
PT Test: Pending, currently scheduled for the 29 October 2007.
Medical: Pending, currently scheduled for the 29 October 2007.
Interview completedending, currently scheduled for the 29 October 2007.
Job Offer: Pending
Swearing In: Pending
BMQ Start date: Pending

I was told if I did my PT/Med/Interview all 'now' as in soon, aka next week, I may be able to be put in to the November training. I'm really exited for this because before I was told I'd have to wait till January. I don't have any medical complications that should delay the medical results getting in, I hope I pass everything and the medical results come in quick, so I can start soon .


----------



## Toddies Girl

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Reg (Army)
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Med Tech
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: 03 October 2007
First Contact: 16 October 2007
CFAT completed : 22 October 2007
PT Test: n/a
Medical: Pending, 23 October 2007
Interview completed: Pending, 23 October 2007.
Job Offer: 
Swearing In:
BMQ Start date:


----------



## KenJacobson

Recruting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular Air Force (Go Air Force!)
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: PLT 00182
Trade Choice 2: AEC 00184
Trade Choice 3: ANAV 00183
Application Date: May 1, 2007
First Contact: May 6, 2007
Med, aptitude completed : May30, 2007 (qualified at pilot but disqualified -- too tall)
Aptitude #2: June 26, 2007 (qualified as AEC)
Interview completed: June 26, 2007
RMO Approved: Oct 2, 2007
Awarded Air Factor: Currently processing at AUMB

Position Offered: TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA


----------



## Antieverything

Antieverything said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: London, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: Geo Tech
> Trade Choice 3: Infantry
> Application Date: August 2007
> First Contact: July 2007
> Med, aptitude completed : September 28th, 2007
> Interview completed: September 17th, 2007
> Position Offered: Waiting
> Basic Training Begins: Waiting



Position Offered: Combat Engineer  
Basic Training Begins: November 26 2007 - March 21 2008  @ St.Jean

WEEEEEE HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  ;D


----------



## jmlz87

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vanocuver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: COMM RSCH 291/00120
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: August 2007
First Contact: May 2007
Aptitude completed : July xxth, 2005
Medical completed: August 13th, 2007
Interview completed: August 13th, 2007
Position Offered: COMM RSCH 
Swear-In Ceremony: Oct 25th 2007
Basic Training Begins: Dec 12th 2007 fly out to St-Jean.


----------



## canadian_moose

Recruiting Center: CFRC Mississauga
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armoured Crewman
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: October 3, 2007
First Contact: October 3, 2007
Aptitude completed : October 11, 2007
Medical completed: October 18, 2007
Interview completed: October 18, 2007
Position Offered: Pending
Swear-In Ceremony: Pending
BMQ: Pending


----------



## JBoyd

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vanocuver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: COMM RSCH 291/00120
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: October 2007
First Contact: September 2007
Aptitude completed : Waiting 
Medical completed: Waiting
Interview completed: Waiting
Position Offered: Waiting
Swear-In Ceremony: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## kad

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: SIG OPS 
Trade Choice 2: armor
Trade Choice 3: infantry
Application Date: Aug 12,2007
First Contact: Aug 18,2007
Med, aptitude completed : schedule for nov 15th all three of them
PT Test completed: na
Interview completed:na 
Position Offered: na
Basic Training Begins: na

taking a little longer just because I have dual citizenship, i live in USA, but I've never lived in Canada


----------



## Mustadio

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve (Army)
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry R031
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: 28 Auguest 2007
First Contact: 21 September 2007
CFAT completed : 22 October 2007
PT Test:29 October 2007.
Medical:29 October 2007.
Interview completed:29 October 2007.
Job Offer: Pending
Swearing In: Pending
BMQ Start date: Pending


----------



## walrath

Recruting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sig Op
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Geo Tech
Application Date: Oct 10th 2007
First Contact: Oct 11th 2007
Aptitude: Oct 22nd 2007
Medical: Oct 23rd 2007
PT Test completed: n/a
Interview completed: October 23rd 2007/ told I was on a merit list.
Position Offered: waiting
Basic Training Begins: waiting


----------



## canadian_moose

Recruiting Center: CFRC Mississauga
***UPDATE***

Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armoured Crewman
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: October 3, 2007
First Contact: October 3, 2007
Aptitude completed : October 11, 2007
Medical completed: October 18, 2007
Interview completed: October 18, 2007
Merit Listed: Sometime end of October
Position Offered: November 6, 2007-Infantry
Swear-In Ceremony: December 12, 2007
BMQ: January 7, 2008 (Borden, ON)


----------



## Knuckles

***UPDATE***
Recruiting Center: Montreal, QC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Signals Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: Don't remember
First Contact:  Don't remember
CFAT completed : July 21
Medical Completed: August 2
Interview completed: August 2
Medical Back:August 30
Merritt Listed: Back:August 30
Position Offered: October 17th
Swearing In: December 13
Basic Training Begins: January 8

Now if you'll excuse me, I have some bouncing I need to be doing off the walls.

Thank you


----------



## walrath

*****Update*****
Recruting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sig Op
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Geo Tech
Application Date: Oct 10th 2007
First Contact: Oct 11th 2007
Aptitude: Oct 22nd 2007
Medical: Oct 23rd 2007
PT Test completed: n/a
Interview completed: October 23rd 2007/ told I was on a merit list.
Position Offered: November 8th 2007 (sig op 215)
Swear In: December 11th 2007
Basic Training Begins: January 14th 2008

I'm in!


----------



## Mike Baker

Guess I can do one too  

Recruiting Center: St. John's
Regular/Reserves: Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Arty
Trade Choice 3: Weps Tech(Land)
Application Date: Oct 28, 2007
First Contact: Nov 8, 2007
Aptitude: n/a
Medical: n/a
PT Test completed: n/a
Interview completed: n/a
Job offer: n/a
Swearing in: n/a
BMQ start date: n/a


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Guess I can do one too
> 
> Recruiting Center: St. John's
> Regular/Reserves: Reserves
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Arty
> Trade Choice 3: Weps Tech(Land)
> Application Date: Oct 28, 2007
> First Contact: Nov 8, 2007
> Aptitude: n/a
> Medical: n/a
> PT Test completed: n/a
> Interview completed: n/a
> Job offer: n/a
> Swearing in: n/a
> BMQ start date: n/a



Mike you do know that your #2 and 3 are not available here in NFLD right?


----------



## Mike Baker

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Mike you do know that your #2 and 3 are not available here in NFLD right?


Sadly, yes. But that's why Infantry is #1, and Arty isn't.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Sadly, yes. But that's why Infantry is #1, and Arty isn't.



Move to town and join the muddy o'l engineers  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Move to town and join the muddy o'l engineers  ;D


Sounds like a plan. Perhaps I can change it


----------



## kad

****Update****

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: SIG OPS 
Trade Choice 2: armor
Trade Choice 3: infantry
Application Date: Aug 12,2007
First Contact: Aug 18,2007
Med, aptitude completed :Nov 15 
Interview completed:Nov 15
Position Offered: Na
Basic Training Begins: Na


----------



## JAWS228

Recruiting Centre: Mississauga
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sig Op
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Nov 6th, 2007
First Contact: Nov 8th, 2007
CFAT completed: Nov 13th, 2007
PT test: Done at BMQ if accepted
Medical/Interview: Scheduled for Nov 22nd, 2007
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A


----------



## case.a

Recruiting Center: North Bay, On
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice 1: Avonics
Trade Choice 2: Aerospace telecommunications and informations systems
Trade Choice 3: Communication Research Operator
Application Date: November 6, 2007
First Contact: November 8, 2007
CFAT: November 12, 2007
Interveiw: November 19, 2007
Medical: November 22, 2007
Position Offered: Avonics
Basic Training Begins: Still waiting


----------



## rustysoap

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve (Army)
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry (48th Highlanders)
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: 23 Novembert 2007
First Contact: Waiting
CFAT completed : Waiting
PT Test: Pending.
Medical: Pending
Interview completedending.
Job Offer: Pending
Swearing In: Pending
BMQ Start date: Pending


----------



## Slaw

*****Update*****
Recruting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVN TECH
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: NOV 12 2007
First Contact: NOV 26 2007
Aptitude: APRIL XX 2003
Medical: waiting
PT Test completed: n/a
Interview completed: waiting
Position Offered: waiting
Swear In: waiting
Basic Training Begins: waiting


----------



## Towards_the_gap

Recruiting Center: London, Ontario
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM (Skilled, 6 yrs previous service with British Army)
Trade Choice 1: Cbt Engr
Trade Choice 2: Const Tech
Trade Choice 3: Inf
Application Date: 08 Jul 2006
First Contact: 14 May 2006
Aptitude: 27 Jul 2006
Medical: 22 Aug 2006 (Re-done 13 Oct 2007)
PT Test completed: 19 Aug 2006
Interview completed: 25 Aug 2006
Job offer: Initial offer, January 2007 (turned down as contract with British Army still had 8 months to run), next offer imminent (or so I am told)
Swearing in: Possibly 13 Dec, TBC
BMQ start date: N/A, posted to 2 CER.


----------



## Towards_the_gap

****UPDATE******

Recruiting Center: London, Ontario
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM (Skilled, 6 yrs previous service with British Army)
Trade Choice 1: Cbt Engr
Trade Choice 2: Const Tech
Trade Choice 3: Inf
Application Date: 08 Jul 2006
First Contact: 14 May 2006
Aptitude: 27 Jul 2006
Medical: 22 Aug 2006 (Re-done 13 Oct 2007)
PT Test completed: 19 Aug 2006
Interview completed: 25 Aug 2006
Job offer: Initial offer, January 2007 (turned down as contract with British Army still had 8 months to run), new offer: A/Lacking Cpl, IPC 2, with 122 days to next pay level. Thsi is the quick sum-up I was given on the phone, awaiting CFRC to e-mail full offer.
Swearing in: 6 Dec 07
BMQ start date: N/A, posted to 2 CER. latest time of arrival dependent on IRP, hopefully before XMas.


----------



## stealthylizard

Update:

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence (ineligible until after my initial commitment)
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: 07 March, 2007
First Contact: 09 March, 2007
Aptitude completed : 2001 (previous application)
Verification of former service Completed : completed
Med completed : 05 December 2007
Interview completed: 05 December 2007
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## jlynn

Recruting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Med-A 
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: November 7 2007
First Contact: November 23 2007
Med, aptitude completed : --
PT Test completed: --
Interview completed:--
Position Offered: --
Basic Training Begins: --

I started getting my paperwork together in July 07 but there was alot of confusion with forms getting lost, mailing things back and forth, updating everything due to new courses I had taken, the recruiter getting posted somewhere else etc. I started to get really frustrated and had figured screw it until I got a call from a reg force recruiter. The recruiter had gotten my name from a friend who's in - and had told him my story. Since Im finishing school I figured I would go Reserves first, get the ball rolling and when Im done move over to Reg. force.

Went in with all my new complete paperwork November 7 2007, laughed with the recruiter as we put it in an envelope to be sent out the next morning. Got a call two weeks later -- the package they had at the reserve unit was old and didnt have all the updated reference forms, so now Im waiting for those to come in the mail. Hopefully they'll be in my mailbox when I get home and I can take them in tonight


----------



## JBoyd

****UPDATE****

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vanocuver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: COMM RSCH 291/00120
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: October 2007
First Contact: September 2007
Aptitude completed : 03 December 2007
Medical completed: 03 December 2007
Interview completed: 03 December 2007
Position Offered: Waiting
Swear-In Ceremony: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## Slaw

Slaw said:
			
		

> *****Update*****
> Recruting Center: Halifax
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: AVN TECH
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: NOV 12 2007
> First Contact: NOV 26 2007
> Aptitude: APRIL XX 2003
> Medical: Dec 19 2007
> PT Test completed: n/a
> Interview completed: Dec 19 2007
> Position Offered: waiting
> Swear In: waiting
> Basic Training Begins: waiting


----------



## Kinilan

Recruiting Center: CFRC Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: -Infantry
Trade Choice 2: -Armour
Trade Choice 3: -Combat Engineer
Application Date: May 2007
First Contact: October 2007
Aptitude completed : 05 December 2007
Medical completed: Pending
Interview completed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Swear-In Ceremony: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## rustysoap

*UPDATE*

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular (Army)
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: 23 Novembert 2007
First Contact: December 6, 2007
CFAT completed : Booked for December 11 2007 @ 12pm
Medical: Pending
Interview completedending.
Job Offer: Pending
Swearing In: Pending
BMQ Start date: Pending


----------



## MolsonCDN

First post on these boards, here goes...

Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Armoured Officer
Trade Choice 2: Logistics Officer
Trade Choice 3: Infantry Officer
Application Date: Don't remember
First Contact:  Don't remember
CFAT completed : October 4, 2007
Medical Completed: pending laser surgery checkup
Interview completed: November 15
Medical Backending
Merit Listed: pending
Position Offered: pending
Swearing In: pending
Basic Training Begins: pending

Of the 3 trade choices, I was told my CFAT and interview qualifies me for Aerospace Controller, Navy Intelligence, and MARS Officer. I said I would challenge for the Intelligence position and my file was sent to a pre-selection officer for the NOAB on Jan 8, 2008. Will I even get to the NOAB if my medical is not done?


----------



## Soldiergirl

Recruiting Center: Fredericton, NB
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Supply Tech
Trade Choice 2: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 3: Postal
Application Date: November 27 2007
First Contact: November 28 2007
CFAT completed : Dec. 02 2007 redo- Jan 07 2008
Medical: Jan 07 2008
Interview completedending.
Job Offer: Pending
Swearing In: Pending
BMQ Start date: Pending


----------



## zweetz

Recruting Center: London, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Armor Officer
Trade Choice 2: Signals Officer
Trade Choice 3: Artillery Officer
Application Date: August 28, 2007
First Contact: August 14, 2007
Med, aptitude completed : September 4, 2007
PT Test completed: -- n/a
Interview completed:-- September 4, 2007
Position Offered: -- Pending
Basic Training Begins: -- Pending


----------



## CFR FCS

Recruiting Center: Saint John NB
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: POET 490 - ended up a 431 ELM tech
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: June 1974
First Contact: Aug 1974
Med, aptitude completed : Sep 9, 1974
PT Test completed: N/A
Interview completed: Sep 9, 1974
Position Offered: Sept 10, 1974
Basic Training Begins: Nov 2, 1975

The process hasn't changed much except the e-CFAT.

Still serving after 33 years and still having fun.


----------



## CFR FCS

Correction basic in Cornwallis NS started 2 Nov 74

Recruiting Center: Saint John NB
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: POET 490 - ended up a 431 ELM tech
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: June 1974
First Contact: Aug 1974
Med, aptitude completed : Sep 9, 1974
PT Test completed: N/A
Interview completed: Sep 9, 1974
Position Offered: Sept 10, 1974
Basic Training Begins: Nov 2, 1974

The process hasn't changed much except the e-CFAT.

Still serving after 33 years and still having fun.


----------



## kad

****Update****

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: SIG OPS
Trade Choice 2: armor
Trade Choice 3: infantry
Application Date: Aug 12,2007
First Contact: Aug 18,2007
Med, aptitude completed :Nov 15
Interview completed:Nov 15
Position Offered: dec 17th
Basic Training Begins: jan 21st

Yes! I'm in


----------



## Delicron

Recruiting Center: Calgary, Alberta
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: MARS Officer
Trade Choice 3: Nav Officer
Application Date: August 27th, 2007
First Contact: September 5th, 2007
Med, aptitude completed : October 11th, 2007
PT Test completed: -- n/a
Interview completed:-- October 3rd, 2007
Position Offered: -- Pending
Basic Training Begins: -- Pending

I've been merit listed for MARS as I have switched my 1st preference from Pilot (the two year wait for training despite my pilots license is a bit concerning...), though I have been declared medically fit for both Pilot and MARS.  I should hopefully be going to NOAB sometime in February or March.  If that does not work out, then it's off to ASC for me whenever they decide to re-open.  Everything has gone largely smoothly (aside from one hiccup on my end), and the people at CFRC have been friendly and cooperative.  Hopefully I will know soon when my NOAB is!


----------



## JAWS228

****UPDATE****


Recruiting Centre:  Mississauga, Ontario
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Signal Operator
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Nov 6th, 2007
First Contact: Nov 8th, 2007
CFAT completed: Nov 13th, 2007
Medical/Interview completed: Nov 22nd, 2007
PT Test:  To be completed at BMQ
Position Offered: Dec 18th, 2007
Basic Training Begins: Jan 21st, 2008


----------



## zweetz

**UPDATE**
Recruting Center: London, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Armor Officer
Trade Choice 2: Signals Officer
Trade Choice 3: Artillery Officer
Application Date: August 28, 2007
First Contact: August 14, 2007
Med, aptitude completed : September 4, 2007
PT Test completed: -- n/a
Interview completed:-- September 4, 2007
Position Offered: -- December 20, 2007 Sigs or Arty (chose Arty)
Basic Training Begins: -- January 7, 2008


----------



## Mike Baker

zweetz said:
			
		

> **UPDATE**
> Recruiting Center: London, Ontario
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Armor Officer
> Trade Choice 2: Signals Officer
> Trade Choice 3: Artillery Officer
> *Application Date: August 28*, 2007
> *First Contact: August 14*, 2007
> Med, aptitude completed : September 4, 2007
> PT Test completed: -- n/a
> Interview completed:-- September 4, 2007
> Position Offered: -- December 20, 2007 Sigs or Arty (chose Arty)
> Basic Training Begins: -- January 7, 2008


You were contacted before you applied?? ;D


----------



## zweetz

oh I thought that meant the first time I contacted the recruitment centre. My mistake.


----------



## Mike Baker

First contact is the first contact you receive from the CFRC after you apply. 

Cheers


----------



## bbell

Recruiting Center: CFRC Edmonton
Reg/Res: Regular force
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade 1: Infantry
Trade 2: Pilot
Trade 3:
Application Date: November, 22 2007
First Contact: 
Med/ CFAT:
Interview:
Position offered:
Basic Training:


----------



## Wes

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Crewman
Application Date: June XX, 2006
First Contact: June XX, 2006
Interview, aptitude completed : July 14, 2006
Medical completed:-- February 28, 2007
Position Offered: -- Infantry November 27 2007
Basic Training Begins: -- January 14, 2008

I would have been in a lot sooner but when I first applied I only had grade 10. During the interview the recruiter suggested I put my file on hold till I got grade 12 since I was still currently enrolled in school. Could have had my file put threw then but decided to wait. And glad I did : )


----------



## Ravens22

Recruiting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armor (Although no real choice as I am joining through coop)
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: June, 2007
First Contact: July, 2007
Aptitude completed : October, 2007
Medical/Interview  completed: December, 2007
PT Test- Not yet (Probably this week or the next)
Basic Training Begins: -- Second semester, unless there are any unforeseen problems.


----------



## Albedo

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: LCIS Tech
Trade Choice 2: Signals Op
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: November 18, 2007
First Contact: November 19, 2007
Interview, aptitude completed: December 3, 2007
Medical completed: December 4, 2007
Merit Listed: December 17, 2007
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

Currently playing the waiting game.


----------



## MolsonCDN

Update:



			
				MolsonCDN said:
			
		

> First post on these boards, here goes...
> 
> Recruiting Center: Edmonton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Armoured Officer
> Trade Choice 2: Logistics Officer
> Trade Choice 3: Infantry Officer
> Application Date: Don't remember
> First Contact:  Don't remember
> CFAT completed : October 4, 2007
> Medical Completed: *January 8, 2008*
> Interview completed: November 15, 2007
> Medical Back: pending
> Merit Listed: *January 8, 2008 ???*
> Position Offered: pending
> Swearing In: pending
> Basic Training Begins: pending
> 
> Of the 3 trade choices, I was told my CFAT and interview qualifies me for Aerospace Controller, Navy Intelligence, and MARS Officer. I said I would challenge for the Intelligence position and my file was sent to a pre-selection officer for the NOAB on Jan 8, 2008. Will I even get to the NOAB if my medical is not done?



Had my medical, went great and was told that I am now merit-listed by the guy who did my medical. Not sure if that means it's official but it's something...

Anyway, I was informed that my medical would be sent to Ottawa and should get a letter in 2-3 weeks. Not sure what this "letter" would be and he didn't elaborate. The captain who did my interview mentioned that I was pretty quick to get all my forms in, I just said I was anxious to get started. Hope that's a good thing!


----------



## stefwills

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP Civie U)
Trade Choice 1: Nursing Officer
Trade Choice 2: Nursing Officer
Trade Choice 3: Nursing Officer
Application Date: January 10, 2008
First Contact: TBD
Med, aptitude completed : N/A
PT Test completed: N/A
Interview completed: N/A
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: BOTC in May or July


----------



## Flav

Recruiting Center: Saskatoon then Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Engineering
Trade Choice 2: Communications and Electronics Engineering (Air) 
Trade Choice 3: Airfield Engineering

Application Date: Early August, 2007
First Contact: Mid August, 2007
First Interview completed: Late August, 2007 in Saskatoon (General)
Medical and Aptitude completed: Late August, 2007
Second Interview completed: mid November, 2007 in Vancouver (For CELE)
Merit Listed: Late November, 2007 (For CELE)
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## bbell

bbell said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Edmonton
> Reg/Res: Regular force
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade 1: Infantry
> Trade 2: Pilot
> Trade 3:
> Application Date: November, 22 2007
> First Contact: January, 7 2008
> Med/ CFAT:
> Interview:
> Position offered:
> Basic Training:
> 
> Cleared up a minor credit issue, criminal check complete,waiting now for the call to do CFAT


----------



## bbell

Recruiting Center: CFRC Edmonton
Reg/Res: Regular force
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade 1: Infantry
Trade 2: Pilot
Trade 3:
Application Date: November, 22 2007
First Contact: January, 7 2008
Med/ CFAT:January 29, 2008
Interview:
Position offered:
Basic Training:


----------



## lone bugler

Recruiting Center: London
Reg/Res: Primary reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Med Tech
Trade 2: -------
Trade 3: -------
Application Date: October 2007
First Contact: November 2007
CFAT: December 2007 
Interview: December 2007
Medical: Febuary 2007 (it was suppose to be January till they moved it back for "priority cases")
Physical: assuming March 2008 right now
Position offered: N/A
Basic Training: N/A


----------



## Albedo

Update!



			
				Albedo said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Calgary
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: LCIS Tech
> Trade Choice 2: Signals Op
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: November 18, 2007
> First Contact: November 19, 2007
> Interview, aptitude completed: December 3, 2007
> Medical completed: December 4, 2007
> Merit Listed: December 17, 2007
> Position Offered: LCIS Tech, January 16, 2007
> Basic Training Begins: January 28, 2007


----------



## KenJacobson

_UPDATE_
Recruting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular Air Force (Go Air Force!)
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: PLT 00182
Trade Choice 2: AEC 00184
Trade Choice 3: ANAV 00183
Application Date: May 1, 2007
First Contact: May 6, 2007
Apptitude: June 26, 2007
Interview completed: June 26, 2007
RMO Approved: Oct 2, 2007
Awarded Air Factor: 17 January 2008

Position Offered: TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA


----------



## omgLiam

Recruiting Center: CFRC St. John's
Reg/Res: Regular force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Marine Engineering Mechanic.
Trade 2: Naval Electronics Sensor Operator
Trade 3: Naval Weapons Technician
Application Date: December 30th, 2007
First Contact: January 7th, 2008 (I went down with my entire package on this day - they told me I had a high priority rating and were going to call me that afternoon. I beat them to the punch, hah!)
Med/CFAT: January 14th, 2008
Interview: January 14th, 2008
Position offered: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## KenJacobson

========== UPDATE ==========
Wow, when the recruiting process gets moving does it ever move fast! AEC certified to Merit Listed in ONE DAY!
They told me now all they need is a BMOQ to stick my sorry butt on before I get my offer 

Recruting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular Air Force (Go Air Force!)
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: PLT 00182
Trade Choice 2: AEC 00184
Trade Choice 3: ANAV 00183
Application Date: May 1, 2007
First Contact: May 6, 2007
Apptitude: June 26, 2007
Interview completed: June 26, 2007
RMO Approved: Oct 2, 2007
Awarded Air Factor: 17 January 2008
Merit Listed: 21 January 2008

Position Offered: TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA


----------



## Kinilan

=====Update=====

Recruiting Center: CFRC Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: -Infantry
Trade Choice 2: -Armour
Trade Choice 3: -Combat Engineer
Application Date: May 2007
First Contact: October 2007
Aptitude completed : 05 December 2007
Medical completed: January 25 2007
Interview completed: January 25 2007
Position Offered: Pending
Swear-In Ceremony: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## stealthylizard

Another Update:

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence (ineligible until after my initial commitment)
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: 07 March, 2007
First Contact: 09 March, 2007
Aptitude completed : 2001 (previous application)
Verification of former service Completed : completed
Med completed : 05 December 2007
Interview completed: 05 December 2007
Position Offered:  Infantry (PPCLI)
Swear In Date:  January 31, 2008
Basic Training Begins: 

I have no idea when I start BMQ yet.  I assume shortly after I swear in, or at least I hope so.  I just quit my job.  I was supposed to be contacted by the end of the week with my flight information, but never did get a call.  Left a couple messages.  I will bug them some more on Monday.


----------



## ghyslyn

Recruting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armour
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: December 20th, 2007
First Contact: -
Med, aptitude completed : -
PT Test completed: -
Interview completed: -
Position Offered: -
Basic Training Begins: -


----------



## KenJacobson

*COMPLETE!*

Recruting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: PLT 00182
Trade Choice 2: AEC 00184
Trade Choice 3: ANAV 00183
Application Date: May 1, 2007
First Contact: May 6, 2007
Apptitude: June 26, 2007
Interview completed: June 26, 2007
RMO Approved: Oct 2, 2007
Awarded Air Factor: 17 January 2008
Position Offered: 25 January 2008 (AEC 00184)
Basic Training Begins: Spring BMOQ (date yet to be set)


----------



## JBoyd

****UPDATE****

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vanocuver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: COMM RSCH 291/00120
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: October 2007
First Contact: September 2007
Aptitude completed : 03 December 2007
Medical completed: 03 December 2007
Interview completed: 03 December 2007
Position Offered: 23 January 2008
Swear-In Ceremony: 31 January 2008
Basic Training Begins: 04 Febuary 2008


----------



## kwon

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: November 2007
First Contact: 14 November 2007
Aptitude completed : 25 November 2007
Medical completed: -
Physical Test completed: -
Interview completed: 25 November 2007
Position Offered: -
Swear-In Ceremony: -
Basic Training Begins: -


----------



## Desi

Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria, BC
Reg/Res: Regular force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: LMN
Trade 2: LCIS Tech
Trade 3: - -
Application Date: December 10th, 2007
First Contact: January 9th, 2008
Med/CFAT: January 24th, 2008
Interview: January 24th, 2008
Position offered: TBD
Swear-In Ceremony: -TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## stefwills

Recruting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Component: Regular Force
Trade Choice 1: Nursing
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: January 10th, 2008
First Contact: January 24th, 2008
Tests: 
CFAT- completed, January 29th, 2008
Medical- February 5th, 2008
Physical- TBD
Interview- February 5th, 2008
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: TBD


----------



## bbell

wrote the cfat today. all is well. Was told interview and medical would not be done until dates for Spring BMOQ were announced.


----------



## ghyslyn

UPDATE

Recruting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: December 20th, 2007
First Contact: January 29th, 2008
Med, aptitude completed : -
PT Test completed: -
Interview completed: -
Position Offered: -
Basic Training Begins: -
[/quote]


----------



## atki

**** UPDATE ****

Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 031 INF
Trade Choice 2: ***
Trade Choice 3: ***
Application Date: June 5, 2006
First Contact: June 23, 2006
Aptitude completed : July 18, 2006
Medical completed: July 18, 2006 
PT Test completed: July 18, 2006
Interview completed: July 18, 2006
Position Offered: Infantry
Basic Training Begins: February 18, 2008


----------



## One Rabid Panda

Recruting Center: Ottawa, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2:          -
Trade Choice 3:          -
Application Date: January 23, 2008
First Contact: Waiting for call.
Med, aptitude completed :  N/A
PT Test completed: N/A
Interview completed: N/A
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A

Panda


----------



## ghyslyn

UPDATE

Recruting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: December 20th, 2007
First Contact: January 29th, 2008
Med, aptitude scheduled : February 13th, 2008
PT Test completed: -
CFAT scheduled: February 13th, 2008
Interview scheduled: February 13th, 2008
Position Offered: -
Basic Training Begins: -


----------



## scully13

Recruting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: INT
Trade Choice 2: MARS
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: August, 2007
First Contact: 5 Septmber, 2007
Med, aptitude scheduled : 18 September, 2007
PT Test completed: -
CFAT scheduled: Previously completed
Interview scheduled: 18 September, 2007
Position Offered: -
Basic Training Begins: -


----------



## Kyu

UPDATE

Recruiting Center: Montréal
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: Signals operator
Application Date: May 2007 (Internet)
First Contact: End of July 2007 (regular mail)
CFAT: 19 September 2007
Interview completed: 25 September 2007
Med, aptitude completed : 26 September 2007
Application rejected : 30 October 2007
Examination by a Specialist : 4 December 2007
Specialist letter sent : 15 January 2008
Medical conformation : 23 January 2008
Second Application Date: 29 January 2008
PT Test completed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

I won't count my chicken until they're hatched. I was overly confident and that medical rejection was a serious blow. With the help of my doctor and my specialist, the decision was overturned. I'll be forever grateful to them, their staff, and the people at the medical office in Ottawa.

As I said I won't take anything for granted, and I will train hard so I'll pass the PT test.


----------



## omgLiam

Just a quick update:

Recruiting Center: CFRC St. John's
Reg/Res: Regular force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Marine Engineering Mechanic.
Trade 2: Naval Electronics Sensor Operator
Trade 3: Naval Weapons Technician
Application Date: December 30th, 2007
First Contact: January 7th, 2008 (I went down with my entire package on this day - they told me I had a high priority rating and were going to call me that afternoon. I beat them to the punch, hah!)
Med/CFAT: January 14th, 2008
Interview: January 14th, 2008
Position offered: MAR ENG MECH
Basic Training: February 18th, 2008.


Damn that was fast!


----------



## stealthylizard

Last Update:

Another Update:

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence (ineligible until after my initial commitment)
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: 07 March, 2007
First Contact: 09 March, 2007
Aptitude completed : 2001 (previous application)
Verification of former service Completed : completed
Med completed : 05 December 2007
Interview completed: 05 December 2007
Position Offered:  Infantry (PPCLI)
Swear In Date:  January 31, 2008
Basic Training Begins: February 4, 2008

Finally all done and over with, kind of.  Looking forward to my new life, and nervous as hell about it too.  I will be one of the first ones to complain about the quickness of it all.  After I received the job offer it flew by way too quickly.  Had to quit my job the next day.  I wanted to give my employer some notice.  2 days to go, and I am nowhere near being ready.  I am glad that I have someone that can pack up my belongings for me while I am in St. Jean.  Now the fun begins.  My body will hate me by this time next week.  Hard to exercise when I am at home with 15 feet of snow, and 6 inches of ice on the streets.  Thank you all for your help with my annoying questions, and I hope to make Canada proud.


----------



## Nuggs

Recruting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:NAV COMM
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Nov 13 2007
First Contact: Dec 17th 2007
Med, aptitude completed : Jan 14th 2008
PT Test completed: N/A
Interview completed: Jan 14th 2008
Position Offered: -
Basic Training Begins: -


----------



## case.a

UPDATE -----------------------





Recruiting Center: North Bay, On
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice 1: Avonics
Trade Choice 2: Aerospace telecommunications and informations systems
Trade Choice 3: Communication Research Operator
Application Date: November 6, 2007
First Contact: November 8, 2007
CFAT: November 12, 2007
Interveiw: November 19, 2007
Medical: November 22, 2007
Merit Listed: January 21, 3008
Called:  January 31, 2008
Position Offered: Avonics
Basic Training Begins: Febuary 18. 2008


 ;D


----------



## Bartron

Recruiting Centre: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular NCM
Trade Choice(s): Infantry, Artillery, Sig OP
Application Date: January3, 2008
First Contact: Febuary 1, 2008
Interview: February 14, 2008
CFAT: Feb 14,2008
Medical: February 14, 2008
Merit Listed:n/a
Position Offered:n/a
BMQ: n/a


----------



## KMJAB

Recruting Center: 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO Officer
Trade Choice 1: Armour
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: Nov 1, 2007
First Contact: Nov 2, 2007
Med, aptitude completed : Nov 6, 2007
PT Test completed: 
Interview completed: Nov 6, 2007
Position Offered: Feb 1, 2008 (Artillery)
Basic Training Begins: May 5, 2008


----------



## Delicron

**UPDATE**

Recruiting Center: Calgary, Alberta
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: MARS Officer
Trade Choice 3: Nav Officer
Application Date: August 27th, 2007
First Contact: September 5th, 2007
Med, aptitude completed : October 11th, 2007
PT Test completed: -- n/a
Interview completed:-- October 3rd, 2007
Position Offered: -- Pending
Basic Training Begins: -- Pending, but hopefully May 5th if all goes well.

NOAB Scheduled (and confirmed) for March 3rd, excited!


----------



## maxdupuis

UPDATE

Recruting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: December 21st, 2008
First Contact: January 12thth, 2008 (did not bring in birth cert and highschool transcripts until jan 22nd birth cert took a while to get too me)
Med, aptitude scheduled : February 1st, 2008
CFAT scheduled: February 1th, 2008
Interview scheduled: February 1th, 2008
Position Offered: - Artillery
Basic Training Begins: - Febuary 18th, 2008


----------



## scully13

UPDATE 

Recruting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: INT
Trade Choice 2: MARS
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: August, 2007
First Contact: 5 Septmber, 2007
Med, aptitude scheduled : 18 September, 2007
PT Test completed: -
CFAT scheduled: Previously completed
Interview scheduled: 18 September, 2007
Position Offered: MARS (NOAB booked for March 3-7)
Basic Training Begins: Pending Success at NOAB, May 5.


----------



## ghyslyn

DEPRESSING UPDATE

Recruting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: December 20th, 2007
First Contact: January 29th, 2008
Med, aptitude scheduled : February 13th, 2008
PT Test completed: -
CFAT scheduled: February 13th, 2008
Interview scheduled: February 13th, 2008
Position Offered: -
Basic Training Begins: -

Interview, CFAT and med. CANCELLED on February 5th, 2008.

Found out that I need a minimum of one year of university for Res. Officer, therefore everything is postponed until May.


----------



## omgLiam

Couldn't you still go ahead and complete the trio just to get them out of the way?


----------



## Nuggs

UPDATE:

Recruting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:NAV COMM
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Nov 13 2007
First Contact: Dec 17th 2007
Med, aptitude completed : Jan 14th 2008
PT Test completed: N/A
Interview completed: Jan 14th 2008
Position Offered: Feb 5th 2008
Basic Training Begins: Feb 18th 2008


----------



## kincanucks

omgLiam said:
			
		

> Couldn't you still go ahead and complete the trio just to get them out of the way?



Well since it is not his decision but the CFRC/D's then the answer would be no.


----------



## omgLiam

Sorry, he hadn't stated that in the post. I thought it might be possible to go ahead and do the three tests and then go ahead with the application after a year of university.


----------



## js25

Recruting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO Officer
Trade Choice 1: Sigs
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Sept 11, 2007
First Contact: Sept 17, 2007
CFAT completed : Oct 1, 2007
Medical completed: Oct 10, 2007
Interview completed: Oct 10, 2007
Position Offered: Feb 7, 2008
Basic Training Begins: May 5, 2008

At least it won't be freezing outside.


----------



## kincanucks

_May 5, 2008

At least it won't be freezing outside._

Hmmm, don't be too sure.  Good Luck.


----------



## blacktriangle

Kincanucks is right-

I know people that got hypothermia in May, and some even in August. Have fun.


----------



## Desi

;D The past five years its only averaged 12 degrees on May 5th, that's not freezing, but it's still pretty cold!  Have a good time, my time will come soon.


----------



## lone bugler

UPDATE:
Recruiting Center: London
Reg/Res: Primary reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Med Tech
Trade 2: -------
Trade 3: -------
Application Date: October 2007
First Contact: November 2007
CFAT: December 2007
Interview: December 2007
Medical: Febuary 2007 (it was suppose to be January till they moved it back for "priority cases")
Physical: Febuary 2007
Position offered: N/A
Basic Training: N/A


----------



## ghyslyn

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Well since it is not his decision but the CFRC/D's then the answer would be no.



Actually you're wrong, very wrong, I was given the option to cancel and informed it would probably be best, now that I'm looking into it that information may be fallacious therefore I might do as Liam says and end up doing the trio now rather then later, just need a couple more details first.


----------



## George Wallace

ghyslyn said:
			
		

> Actually you're wrong, very wrong, I was given the option to cancel and informed it would probably be best, now that I'm looking into it that information may be fallacious therefore I might do as Liam says and end up doing the trio now rather then later, just need a couple more details first.



AW GREAT!

A teenager who thinks he knows better than a Recruiting Officer.

Just what we need.     :


----------



## Yrys

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Just what we need.     :



Well, if you need them, I could try to email some of them to show up more often when you're here.

(finger in mouth, I'm SO glad the -/+ barometer is gone as I'm posting that ! )


----------



## George Wallace

Sure!

Let them come in and fill in files that will be put in the incomplete........."Dead Files" bin.  If you have a fireplace they come in handy to get the logs burning on those chilly nights......very romantic/soothing with some soft music and wine.  Just what the doctor ordered after a week on the assembly lines.   ;D


----------



## George Wallace

On a more serious note:

To all thinking of joining the CF, Regular or Reserve, ensure that all your documentation is filled out.  If your documents are incomplete they will sit in a pile until such time as you complete them.  It is up to you to ensure that all documents are complete, not the CFRC.  The staff do not have the time to deal with incomplete files and chase after applicants for missing information.  They are more concerned with those who have provided the complete documentation required and ambitious enough to follow through with further testing in their application process.  I do believe that files that are stale or have sat idle for over a year, are discarded.

Remember that you must pass the CFAT, Medical, and in the case of Reservists, the CF Fitness Test.  Your Security Checks usually won't start until after those tests are completed, as they are very 'labour' intensive and there is no need for one if a person fails the previous tests.   It is up to you to ensure you provide all the necessary information and show up for all your appointments a few minutes in advance.  

Remember that if you have any priors with the Law, or have lived outside of Canada for a prolonged period of time, your security check will take longer than most.


----------



## kincanucks

ghyslyn said:
			
		

> Actually you're wrong, very wrong, I was given the option to cancel and informed it would probably be best, now that I'm looking into it that information may be fallacious therefore I might do as Liam says and end up doing the trio now rather then later, just need a couple more details first.



Well personally I don't give a flying f$%k what happens to you but I was basing my comment on your post. So next time state that you were given the choice not _Found out that I need a minimum of one year of university for Res. Officer, therefore everything is postponed until May._

HH and DA


----------



## newr

** UPDATED**
Recruiting Center: Oshawa
Reg/Res: regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: LCIS tech
Trade 2: Firesystems Tech
Trade 3: -------
Application Date: January 2008
First Contact: January 29th, 2008
CFAT: February 13th, 2008
Interview: February 18th, 2008
Medical: February 22nd, 2008
Physical: February 22nd, 2008
Position offered: pending
Basic Training: pending


----------



## Desi

***UPDATE***

***COMPLETED***

Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria, BC
Reg/Res: Regular force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: LMN
Trade 2: LCIS Tech
Trade 3: - -
Application Date: December 10th, 2007
First Contact: January 9th, 2008
Med/CFAT: January 24th, 2008
Interview: January 24th, 2008
Position offered: February 12th, 2008 (LCIS Tech)
Swear-In Ceremony: February 15th, 2008
Basic Training: February 25th, 2008


----------



## Lazarus**

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary, AB
Reg/Res: Regular force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1:Infantry
Trade 2: MSE Operator
Trade 3: Cook
Application Date: February 8th, 2008
First Contact: The same day I dropped off my application, they booked my CFAT/Interview/Medical
Med/CFAT: February 12th, 2008
Interview: February 12th, 2008
Position offered: ----
Swear-In Ceremony:---- 
Basic Training: -----


----------



## Desi

***UPDATE***

***PUSHED BACK***

Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria, BC
Reg/Res: Regular force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: LMN
Trade 2: LCIS Tech
Trade 3: - -
Application Date: December 10th, 2007
First Contact: January 9th, 2008
Med/CFAT: January 24th, 2008
Interview: January 24th, 2008
Position offered: February 12th, 2008 (LCIS Tech) - Turned down due to family issue that came up today  but have been told to be ready for Mar 24th or Apr 7th  
Swear-In Ceremony: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## One Rabid Panda

***UPDATE***

Recruting Center: Ottawa, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2:          -
Trade Choice 3:          -
Application Date: January 23rd, 2008
First Contact: February 13th, 2008
CFAT: February 18th, 2008
Interview: 
Medical: 
Physical: 
Position offered: 
Basic Training:

Panda


----------



## lone bugler

UPDATE:
Recruiting Center: London
Reg/Res: Primary reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Med Tech
Trade 2: -------
Trade 3: -------
Application Date: October 2007
First Contact: November 2007
CFAT: December 2007
Interview: December 2007
Medical: February 2007 
Physical: February 2007
Merit listed: I'm still not merit listed because of my enhanced background check
Position offered: N/A
Basic Training: N/A

Can anyone tell me why My background check has taken 5 months? I first filled the form for the background check along with my application in October 2007 and it still hasn't gone through. Mind you i have no criminal record, never gotten a speeding ticket, have no debt except OSAP ;D (I've searched the forum and they say ERCs take 2-3 bussiness days if you have no debt or criminal record). I've left the country for vacations during christmas and i wasn't born in Canada (but have been living here for about ten years now), could this be it?


----------



## PMedMoe

lone bugler said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me why My background check has taken 5 months? i wasn't born in Canada (but have been living here for about ten years now), could this be it?



More than likely, although 5 months is not a long time.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

lone bugler said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me why My background check has taken 5 months? I first filled the form for the background check along with my application in October 2007 and it still hasn't gone through. Mind you i have no criminal record, never gotten a speeding ticket, have no debt except OSAP ;D (I've searched the forum and they say ERCs take 2-3 bussiness days if you have no debt or criminal record). I've left the country for vacations during christmas and i wasn't born in Canada (but have been living here for about ten years now), could this be it?



Maybe you should go and ask the CFRC, maybe that part of your file got misplaced.

Also they might be checking into your history prior to coming to Canada and are having delays in getting the documents from your former homeland (wether it be cause of translation or just a slow working government on the other end. BTW this is not meant as a jab at you or your former homeland.)

EDITED TO ADD

After looking at your profile I think (and take it for what its worth) the delay might because of the need to translate the documentation into english.


----------



## lone bugler

I'm going to call the recruiting center tomorrow to clear up weather it's the ERC or the pre-security clearance (which could take up to year apparently). But being a med tech would i need security clearance right away before I join? not only that my dad works as a aircraft technician for the Canadian Government and he passed his clearance. I just really want to get this done to go to BMQ/SQ this summer but at this point I dont think it's possible....


----------



## Nfld Sapper

To start I think you only need Enhanced Reliability (to make sure you aren't carrying debt loads for say deliquent loan payments or credit card debt) for BMQ/SQ then not sure if Medics need a higher security classification. Can someone please confirm this.


----------



## aesop081

**UPDATE**

I'm still in the CF

**END OF REPORT**


----------



## Yrys

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I'm still in the CF



 :cheers:


----------



## DS4000

Recruiting Center: CFRC Oshawa, ON
Reg/Res: Regular force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1:Infantry
Trade 2: ----
Trade 3: ----
Handed in application around September of 07.
CFAT and interview cannot remember exact dates done.
Medical: February 1st, 2008
Position offered: ----
Swear-In Ceremony:----
Basic Training: -----

So it's been quite the wait for me but i just called my CFRC and my recruiter said everything was in Ottawa getting the thumbs up. So hopefully i should be hearing back within the week to see if i can go on the merit list or not.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> **UPDATE**
> 
> I'm still in the CF
> 
> **END OF REPORT**



Same


----------



## bbell

bbell said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Edmonton
> Reg/Res: Regular force
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade 1: Infantry
> Trade 2: Pilot
> Trade 3:
> Application Date: November, 22 2007
> First Contact: January, 7 2008
> Med/ CFAT:January 29, 2008
> Interview:February 27, 2008
> Position offered:
> Basic Training:


----------



## Lazarus**

****UPDATED*****

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary, AB
Reg/Res: Regular force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1:Infantry
Trade 2: MSE Operator
Trade 3: Cook
Application Date: February 8th, 2008
First Contact: The same day I dropped off my application, they booked my CFAT/Interview/Medical
Med/CFAT: February 12th, 2008
Interview: February 12th, 2008
Position offered: Infantry
Swear-In Ceremony: February 27th 2008
Basic Training: March 10, 2008


----------



## lone bugler

well called the recruitment office again today and now it seems that it's not the ERC that im waiting for, they now say it's a medical thing, the officer said it's quite possible that the Medical PO forgot to give me a form to fill out, thank god the recruiting office is open on family day, so I'll be there on Monday to try to clear things up


----------



## One Rabid Panda

***UPDATE***

Recruting Center: Ottawa, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2:          -
Trade Choice 3:          -
Application Date: January 23rd, 2008
First Contact: February 13th, 2008
CFAT: February 18th, 2008 - COMPLETED  ;D
Interview: February 26th, 2008
Medical: February 26th, 2008
Physical: N/A
Position offered: 
Sworn In: 
Basic Training:

Panda


----------



## billypark

Recruting Center: Vancouver, BC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3: Artillery
Application Date: January 28th, 2008              (turned 16 on that day, sent it in late 13 days after deadline)
First Contact: (forgot)
CFAT: February 21st, 2008 - COMPLETED  
Interview: February 22nd, 2008 - COMPLETED
Medical: February 22nd, 2008 - COMPLETED (V4 sight)
Physical:WAITING
Position offered: WAITING
Sworn In: WAITING
Basic Training: WAITING

Billy Park
If anyone else is applying to RMC St. Jean as a Junior Applicant outside Quebec and got an offer, please send me a PM.  People are starting to get their calls in BC now.


----------



## kadrury

Recruiting Center: Barrie, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Signal Operator
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: February 18th, 2008              
First Contact:  February 15th, 2008
CFAT: February 19th, 2008 - COMPLETED AND PASSED  
Interview: February 19th, 2008 - COMPLETED AND PASSED
Medical: February 19th, 2008 - COMPLETED AND PASSED
Position offered: still waiting 
Sworn In:  still waiting
Basic Training: still waiting


----------



## aesop081

**UPDATE**

Status : Still in the CF
Retirement : not bloody likely


----------



## armyvern

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> **UPDATE**
> 
> Status : Still in the CF
> Retirement : not bloody likely



 :rofl:

P - take a vactaion before the riffraff smother you!!  >


----------



## Celticgirl

Recruting Center: Sydney, NS
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer, DEO
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Controller
Trade Choice 2: Logistics Officer
Trade Choice 3: Training Development Officer
Application Date: February 20, 2008
First Contact: February 20th, 2008
CFAT: February 26th, 2008 - completed and passed
Interview: February 27th, 2008
Medical: February 27th, 2008
Position offered: pending
Sworn In: pending
Basic Training: pending


----------



## bbell

wow that's fast. good job.


----------



## aesop081

**UPDATE**

One day closer to CRA


----------



## newr

Recruiting Center: Oshawa
Reg/Res: regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: LCIS tech
Trade 2: Firesystems Tech
Trade 3: -------
Application Date: January 2008
First Contact: January 29th, 2008
CFAT: February 13th, 2008  COMPLETED and PASSED
Interview: February 18th, 2008 COMPLETED
Medical: February 22nd, 2008 COMPLETED with a mild medical setback which has since been cleared up
Position offered: pending
Sworn-In: pending
Basic Training: pending

The hours now start to feel days; the days like weeks as I wait patiently for that one line of communication that states whether I am accepted or declined. With each passing day, this call begins to turn into the most important phone call I've ever received.


----------



## Celticgirl

bbell said:
			
		

> wow that's fast. good job.



It was pretty fast, wasn't it? Thank goodness for that.


----------



## Celticgirl

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> **UPDATE**
> 
> One day closer to CRA



Ah, it never gets old, does it?


----------



## trentonmilwife

Recruting Center: Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer - ROTP for last year of school
Trade Choice 1: Air - Log
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: Dec 17, 2007
First Contact: Jan 9, 2008
Med, aptitude completed : Jan 17, 2008
PT Test completed: N/A
Interview completed: Jan 17, 2008
Position Offered: Feb 20, 2008
Sworn In: ?
Basic Training Begins: May 4, 2009 (ROTP will start Sept 2008)


----------



## armyvern

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Ah, it never gets old, does it?



No, but I kind of like this one better (now) ...

"Vern is 46 days past pensionable!!"  >


----------



## newr

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Interview: February 27th, 2008
> Medical: February 27th, 2008



Good luck on your med/interview today


----------



## Meist

Recruiting Centre: London, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry 
Trade Choice 3: Signal Operator 
Application Date: February 25th, 2008
First Contact: February 27th, 2008
CFAT: March 5th, 2008. (Scheduled for)
Interview: -
Medical: -
Physical: N/A
Position offered: -
Sworn In: -
Basic Training: -

Well, since I pretty much just applied I guess I don't have much to say yet. All in all, I'm fairly excited and I hope the rest of the process goes as fast as it seems to be going at the moment. I'd imagine that if everything goes well I won't get an offer until April at the earliest, but I suppose I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Celticgirl

newr said:
			
		

> Good luck on your med/interview today



Thanks. Both went well, but as I said in Personal Stories, the security clearance is going to drag the process out. Other than that, I'm an ideal candidate apparently. Too bad I have to wait months to pursue my career aspirations.  :-\


----------



## Celticgirl

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> No, but I kind of like this one better (now) ...
> 
> "Vern is 46 days past pensionable!!"  >



 ;D


----------



## DS4000

Recruiting Center: CFRC Oshawa, ON
Reg/Res: Regular force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1:Infantry
Trade 2: ----
Trade 3: ----
Handed in application around September of 07.
CFAT and interview cannot remember exact dates done.
Medical: February 1st, 2008
Position offered: Infantry.
Swear-In Ceremony: March 5th, 2008.
Basic Training: March 10th,2008.

Finally the wait is over and i'm in ready to leave!!!!!  ;D


----------



## newr

DS4000 said:
			
		

> Finally the wait is over and i'm in ready to leave!!!!!  ;D



Congrats man... the wait for my call is slowly killing me...


----------



## Red-Water.06

Recruiting Centre: Mississauga and Hamilton, ON
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armour 
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer 
Application Date: June 26th, 2007
First Contact: September 2th, 2007
CFAT: September 4th, 2007. 
Interview: Sept 18th 2007
Medical: Sept 18th 2007, Eye acuity form sent on Sept 14th 2007
Physical: Sept 11th 2007
Position offered: Feb 11th 2008
Sworn In: Feb 25th 2008
Basic Training: Feb 28th 2008
At least the waiting game is over [I hope]


----------



## Bartron

Recruiting Centre: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular NCM
Trade Choice(s): Infantry, Artillery, Sig OP
Application Date: January3, 2008
First Contact: Febuary 1, 2008
Interview: February 14, 2008
CFAT: Feb 14,2008
Medical: February 14, 2008
Merit Listed:n/a
Position Offered: Feb 28 Artillery
BMQ: March 10!


----------



## ghyslyn

UPDATE

Recruting Center: Winnipeg, MB
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Armour
Application Date: December 20th, 2007
First Contact: January 29th, 2008
Med, aptitude scheduled : February 13th, 2008
Med. aptitude rescheduled: March 5th, 2008
PT Test completed: -
CFAT scheduled: February 13th, 2008
CFAT rescheduled: March 5th, 2008
Interview scheduled: February 13th, 2008
Interview rescheduled: March 5th, 2008
Position Offered: -
Basic Training Begins: -

Stressin over the interview but hope things go well.


----------



## Mike Baker

Recruiting Center: St. John's
Regular/Reserves: ReservesRegular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Arty
Trade Choice 3: Weps Tech(Land)
Application Date: Oct 28, 2007
First Contact: Nov 8, 2007
Aptitude: n/a
Medical: n/a
PT Test completed: n/a
Interview completed: n/a
Job offer: n/a
Swearing in: n/a
BMQ start date: n/a


----------



## rmc_hopeful

Recruting Center: St. John's, Newfoundland
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Airfield Engineer         
Trade Choice 3: Electronics Engineer
Application Date: December 5, 2007
First Contact: December 16, 2007
CFAT: December 19, 2007
Interview: December 19, 2007
Medical: December 19, 2007
Position offered: pending!
Sworn In: pending!
Basic Training: pending!


----------



## Great white Hype

Recruting Center: Oshawa/Peterborough
Regular/Reserve: Regular- Air Force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technican
Trade Choice 2: Firefighter        
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Sept 2007
First Contact: Sept 2007
CFAT: Oct 2007
Interview: March, 20, 2008
Medical: March 20, 2008
Position offered: pending!
Sworn In: pending!
Basic Training: pending!

Any other Medical Technician Hopefuls out there? Ive been told too that the element I chose ( Air Force ) doesnt get alot of Medical technician applicants. And Yes I know its a purple trade, the CFRC personel told me that most choose Army. Just want to see if anyone else is out there. PM me if you like.


----------



## InterloperX

Ummm..thinking I may be in the wrong forum, but hey, gotta try.  I've got lots of questions.
I initially wanted to sign up in october of 07'.  I got nowhere as I was told the path I chose was full due to budget constraints.   I finally got all my post graduate results up to the recruiting guys but now its no good.  Because I lived in the UK and got my masters degree from there,they are now making me pay for a certification of a police check....I've already paid for a personal liability check and moreso a degree thing....how much longer does this go on?  All I want to do is serve but you'd think 3 degree's is more trouble than its worth for the CF.........I'm in purgatory........do I regress to the financial world or no?  The thing that is making me more unsure is that if I lied about living abroad I'd be in by now......I'm applying for infantry officer or intelligence officer with 11 years of military theory behind me.  Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## aaronrogers

Recruiting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Signal Ops
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: Aug 24th
First Contact: Aug 27th
CFAT completed : Sep 5th
Medical Completed: Sep 18th
Interview completed: Mar 10th
Merrit Listed: TBA
Position Offered: TBA
Sworn In: TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA

Well I just got off the phone with my file manager for the army and told her that I have been waiting for a while to get the letter from the credit company saying that it was paid off. I told her I had been emailing them and asked if I could send that in instead and she said she would show her supervising officer and see if it would be sufficient. Apparently it was and I have my interview on Monday and was also told to expect to be merit listed in the next two weeks and to be in basic training by the end of march. Needless to say I am pretty excited and hoping there is no more bumps in the road.


----------



## Delicron

**UPDATE**

Recruiting Center: Calgary, Alberta
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: MARS Officer
Trade Choice 3: Nav Officer
Application Date: August 27th, 2007
First Contact: September 5th, 2007
Med, aptitude completed : October 11th, 2007
PT Test completed: -- n/a
Interview completed:-- October 3rd, 2007
Position Offered: -- MARS (Offered March 7th)
Basic Training Begins: -- Pending, but hopefully May 5th.


----------



## Desi

***UPDATE***

Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria, BC
Reg/Res: Regular force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: LMN
Trade 2: LCIS Tech
Trade 3: - -
Application Date: December 10th, 2007
First Contact: January 9th, 2008
Med/CFAT: January 24th, 2008
Interview: January 24th, 2008
Position offered: March 10th, 2008  (LCIS TECH)
Swearing In Ceremony: March 19th, 2008
Basic Training: March 24th, 2008

The wait is over!  Good luck to everyone going and to those still waiting to get their call!  The feeling after dropping that phone receiver was so great, I can't explain it.  And I thought I was excited after my interview!  All I have to say is here we go!


----------



## newr

Desi said:
			
		

> The wait is over!  Good luck to everyone going and to those still waiting to get their call!  The feeling after dropping that phone receiver was so great, I can't explain it.  And I thought I was excited after my interview!  All I have to say is here we go!



And now you leave those of us still in the "Processing" Bin... and join those in the "Accepted" Pile... If only I could be so lucky to be called early this week


----------



## lone bugler

UPDATE:
Recruiting Center: London
Reg/Res: Primary reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Med Tech
Trade 2: -------
Trade 3: -------
Application Date: October 2007
First Contact: November 2007
CFAT: December 2007
Interview: December 2007
Medical: February 2008
Physical: February 2008
Merit listed: May 15 2008
Position offered: N/A
Basic Training: N/A

my medical just came back from ottawa, now their submitting my file to 23 field ambulance which i applied for.

anyone know when the next reserve BMQ is?

and is it possible to do BMQ,SQ and DP1 all in one summer if I do all reserve courses for all of them (mind you im in university and my summer holiday starts in may, so i have 4 months)


----------



## Mike Baker

lone bugler said:
			
		

> anyone know when the next reserve BMQ is?
> 
> and is it possible to do BMQ,SQ and DP1 all in one summer if I do all reserve courses for all of them (mind you im in university and my summer holiday starts in may, so i have 4 months)


Best ask someone at the 23 Field Ambulance.


----------



## soccer08

Recruting Center: Toronto, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry (first choice was Intelligence, but experience in the CF is required)
Trade Choice 2:          -
Trade Choice 3:          -
Application Date: March 11 , 2008
First Contact: March 11, 2008  (they scheduled my CFAT & PT right after I handed in my application)
CFAT: March 20, 2008
Physical: March 20, 2008
Interview: N/A
Medical: N/A
Position offered: 
Sworn In: 
Basic Training:


----------



## Bplante

UPDATE !!

Recruting Center: Trois-Rivieres
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: Officier
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Don't know
First Contact: Don't know
Med, aptitude completed : 6 September 2007
PT Test completed: N/A
Interview completed: 21 September, 2007

I finally got my call ! 
Position Offered: 11 mars 2008
Basic Training Begins: 5 may 2008


----------



## aaronrogers

Recruiting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Signal Ops
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: Aug 24th '07
First Contact: Aug 27th '07
CFAT completed : Sep 5th '07
Medical Completed: Sep 18th '07
Interview completed: Mar 10th '08
Merit Listed: Mar 10th '08
Position Offered: Infantry
Sworn In: March 20th '08
Basic Training Begins: March 31st '08

I had a quick turnaround there at the end and am obviously very excited.


----------



## Fastjack

Recruiting Centre: Victoria, BC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Nurse
Trade Choice 2: ---
Trade Choice 3: ---
Application Date: Mid February, 2008.
First Contact: End of February, 2008.
CFAT: March 6th, 2008.
Interview: March 6th, 2008.
Medical: March 6th, 2008.
Physical: March 6th, 2008.
Position offered: (Anxiously waiting).
Sworn In: (Still waiting).
Basic Training: (Hope to have it this summer).


----------



## kwon

*UPDATE*

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: November 2007
First Contact: 14 November 2007
Aptitude completed : 25 November 2007
Medical completed: - 17 March 2008
Physical Test completed: - 17 March 2008
Interview completed: 17 March 2008
Position Offered: - TBA
Swear-In Ceremony: - TBA


----------



## Alex252

Well boys and girls, after 4 years of being a member of this fine website i can finally add my info up..Nothing too excitiing yet, still at the beginning stages of the game, should be interesting to see how this all goes 

Recruiting Center: CFRC Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery Soldier-Field
Trade Choice 2: Infantry 
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: March 19 2008
First Contact: TBA
Aptitude completed : TBA
Medical completed: TBA
Physical Test completed: - TBA
Interview completed: TBA
Position Offered: - TBA
Swear-In Ceremony: - TBA


----------



## soccer08

Recruting Center: Toronto, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry (first choice was Intelligence, but experience in the CF is required)
Trade Choice 2:          -
Trade Choice 3:          -
Application Date: March 11 , 2008
First Contact: March 11, 2008  (they scheduled my CFAT & PT right after I handed in my application)
CFAT: Completed
Physical: Completed
Interview: March 26, 2008
Medical: March 26, 2008
Position offered: 
Sworn In: 
Basic Training:


----------



## unarmedMelissa

Recruiting Centre: Oshawa, Ont
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Supply Tech
Trade Choice 2: ---
Trade Choice 3: ---
Application Date: Mid December, 2007.
First Contact: End of Jan, 2008.
CFAT: Passed on March 19th, 2008.
Interview: waiting
Medical: waiting
Position offered: waiting
Sworn In: waiting
Basic Training: waiting!


----------



## Gwailoh

Newbie. 

Recruting Center: Victoria, BC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NE TECH (C)
Trade Choice 2: NE TECH (T)
Trade Choice 3: NW TECH
Application Date: Feb. 29/2008
First Contact: March 18/2008
Med, aptitude, interview scheduled : March 31/2008


----------



## Meist

Here's an update.

Recruiting Centre: London, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Signal Operator 
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Application Date: February 25th, 2008
First Contact: February 27th, 2008
CFAT: March 5th, 2008. (Passed)
Interview: March 26th, 2008. (Passed)
Medical: March 26th, 2008. (Passed)
Physical: N/A
Position offered: -
Sworn In: -
Basic Training: -

And now I guess it's time to put on my waiting hat.


----------



## bbell

RC: Edmonton
Reg Force DEO Infantry
Finally got all my medical info done. Rebuilt acl in 1993 and 2 positives for micro hematuria (blood in urine). Underwent a barrage of tests to rule out kidney and bladder cancer (scary couple of days). Turns out running and working out every day caused the blood, so stopped working out and my test was negative for blood. So just a heads up for anybody in the same boat, luckily i didn't have to get a cystoscopy (camera in the urethra). So back in the mix.


----------



## blacktriangle

Recruiting Centre: ONLINE/Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: March 20th, 2008 (CT from reserve to regs)
First Contact: Waiting
CFAT: Passed- 2006
Interview: Waiting
Medical: Waiting
Physical: Currently hold exempt level from previous testing
Position offered: -
Sworn In: long time ago
Basic Training: Done. Waiting to see if I get RSBP


----------



## soccer08

Update


Recruting Center: Toronto, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry (first choice was Intelligence, but experience in the CF is required)
Trade Choice 2:          -
Trade Choice 3:          -
Application Date: March 11 , 2008
First Contact: March 11, 2008  (they scheduled my CFAT & PT right after I handed in my application)
CFAT: March 20, 2008  -Completed
Physical: March 20, 2008   -Completed
Interview: March 26, 2008   -Completed
Medical: March 26, 2008    -Completed  (I just have to get my orthodontist to fill out a form regarding my braces, then I play the waiting game)
Sworn In: 
Basic Training:


----------



## Kirkadon

Recruiting Center:  St. John's, NL
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Boatswain 
Trade Choice 2:  Aviation Systems Tech
Trade Choice 3:  Traffic Tech
Application Date: March 25, 2008
First Contact: March 28, 2008  
CFAT: 
Physical:
Interview: 
Medical: 
Position offered: 
Sworn In: 
Basic Training:


----------



## JJJ

Recruiting Center:  London, On
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Infantry
Trade Choice 2:  n/a
Trade Choice 3:  n/a
Application Date: March 28, 2008
First Contact: March 28, 2008 
CFAT: April 02, 2008 -could not make it to the one on the 29th of March-
Physical: April 16th 2008 -coming up-
Interview: April 16th 2008 -coming up-
Medical: April 16th 2008 -coming up-
Position offered:
Sworn In:
Basic Training:


----------



## CBshadow

Recruting Center: Barrie ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular-army
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: artillery (field)
Trade Choice 2: Infantry soldier       
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: march 17th 2008
First Contact: march 17th 2008 (that very moment)
CFAT: March 26th 2008
Interview: March 26th 2008
Medical: March 26th 2008
Position offered: pending!  (hopefully soon......like today anxious  ;D)
Sworn In: pending!
Basic Training: pending!


----------



## lone bugler

UPDATE:
Recruiting Center: London
Reg/Res: Primary reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Med Tech
Trade 2: -------
Trade 3: -------
Application Date: October 2007
First Contact: November 2007
CFAT: December 2007
Interview: December 2007
Medical: February 2008
Physical: February 2008
Merit listed: May 15 2008
Position offered: April 1 2008 (med tech)
sworn in: April 10 2008
Basic Training: no idea, although my platoon commander told me i could do SQ/BMQ and QL3 in one summer

-The waiting is almost over haha ;D hang in there everybody, the call will come, if it doesn't, contact the unit (that's what i did), maybe they have trouble contacting you :


----------



## CBshadow

lone bugler said:
			
		

> -The waiting is almost over haha ;D hang in there everybody, the call will come, if it doesn't, contact the unit (that's what i did), maybe they have trouble contacting you :




thanks lone bugler, I only wish they were having trouble contacting me I stay at home and weight train all day, with the phone attached to my hip... plus i have call display.  they told me to wait 2 weeks before i call its been one so maybe mid next week


----------



## lone bugler

i know it's hard  oh I know, it's really really really really hard not to call with in a week. They told me to wait for the call period, but after a few weeks i took matters into my own hands :threat:


----------



## jlynn

**UPDATE**

Recruting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Med-A 
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date:7 November 2007
First Contact: 23 November  2007
Med, aptitude completed : Aptitude completed 11 March 08, Medical scheduled 11 April 08
PT Test completed: --
Interview completed:Scheduled 11 April 08
Position Offered: --
Basic Training Begins: --



My medical and interview are scheduled for this friday -- and yikes! im nervous... at least when i was a manager i knew exactly what was wanted in an interview because i had done so many ... this just throws me off balance


----------



## Kyu

UPDATE

Recruiting Center: Montréal
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: Signals operator
Application Date: May 2007 (Internet)
First Contact: End of July 2007 (regular mail)
CFAT: 19 September 2007
Interview completed: 25 September 2007
Med, aptitude completed : 26 September 2007
Application rejected : 30 October 2007
Examination by a Specialist : 4 December 2007
Specialist letter sent : 15 January 2008
Medical confirmation : 23 January 2008
Second Application Date: 29 January 2008
PT Test completed: 8 April 2008
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

Well, my training paid off, I passed the physical easily. Actually, I expected to fail tonight, but it was easier that I expected. On the other hand, because of the step test music, I'll never listen to Depeche Mode the same way anymore. 

After the wait, the real challenge will begin...


----------



## One Rabid Panda

***UPDATE***

Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2:          -
Trade Choice 3:          -
Application Date: January 23rd, 2008
First Contact: February 13th, 2008
CFAT: February 18th, 2008 - COMPLETED  
Interview: February 26th, 2008 - COMPLETED  
Medical: February 26th, 2008 - COMPLETED  
Physical: N/A
Position offered: April 8th, 2008 - 031 NCM INF
Sworn In: April 15th, 2008
Basic Training: April 21st, 2008

Panda


----------



## Alex252

**UPDATE**
Recruiting Center: CFRC Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery Soldier-Field
Trade Choice 2: Infantry 
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: March 19 2008
First Contact: April 9 2008 (Would have been earlier, but they wanted to wait until i turned 18)
Aptitude completed : Scheduled for April 30th 2008
Medical completed: TBA
Physical Test completed: - TBA
Interview completed: TBA
Position Offered: - TBA
Swear-In Ceremony: - TBA
[/quote]


----------



## newr

*UPDATE*

Recruiting Center: Oshawa
Reg/Res: regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: LCIS tech
Trade 2: Electronic-Optronics Tech
Trade 3: -------
Application Date: January 2008
First Contact: January 29th, 2008
CFAT: February 13th, 2008  COMPLETED and PASSED
Interview: February 18th, 2008 COMPLETED
Medical: February 22nd, 2008 COMPLETED with a mild medical setback which has since been cleared up
Merit-Listed: Late March/Early April (not sure the exact date because they never called me to let me know)
Position offered: pending
Sworn-In: pending
Basic Training: pending


----------



## Muscat

Recruiting Center: Mississauga
Reg/Res: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Signal Op
Trade 2: Combat Engineer
Trade 3: Weapons Tech (land)
Application Date: February 18 2008
First Contact: February 18
CFAT: February 21, PASSED
Interview: March 5
Medical: March 5 (minor holdup)
Merit-Listed: waiting
Position offered: waiting
Sworn-In: waiting
Basic Training: waiting


----------



## CBshadow

Recruiting Center: Barrie ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular-army
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: artillery (field)
Trade Choice 2: Infantry soldier       
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: march 17th 2008
First Contact: march 17th 2008 (that very moment)
CFAT: March 26th 2008
Interview: March 26th 2008
Medical: March 26th 2008
Position offered: Artillery (field)  April 15th
Sworn In: april 22nd
Basic Training: april 28th

I'm so excited cant wait I'm gonna make it to the top


----------



## newr

*UPDATE*

Recruiting Center: Oshawa
Reg/Res: regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: LCIS tech
Trade 2: Electronic-Optronics Tech
Trade 3: -------
Application Date: January 2008
First Contact: January 29th, 2008
CFAT: February 13th, 2008  COMPLETED and PASSED
Interview: February 18th, 2008 COMPLETED
Medical: February 22nd, 2008 COMPLETED with a mild medical setback which has since been cleared up
Merit-Listed: Late March/Early April (not sure the exact date because they never called me to let me know)
Position offered: April 15th, 2008 - LCIS Tech
Sworn-In: April 23rd, 2008
Basic Training: April 28th, 2008


----------



## Great white Hype

*UPDATE*

Recruting Center: Oshawa/Peterborough
Regular/Reserve: Regular- Air Force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technican
Trade Choice 2: Firefighter        
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Sept 2007
First Contact: Sept 2007
CFAT: Oct 2007
Interview: March, 20, 2008
Medical: March 20, 2008
Position offered: April 15, 2008 ( Med Tech )
Sworn In: April 23,2008
Basic Training: April 28, 2008

It Starts........


----------



## JJJ

JJJ said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center:  London, On
> Regular/Reserve:  Regular
> Officer/NCM:  NCM
> Trade Choice 1:  Infantry
> Trade Choice 2:  n/a
> Trade Choice 3:  n/a
> Application Date: March 28, 2008
> First Contact: March 28, 2008
> CFAT: April 02, 2008 -could not make it to the one on the 29th of March-
> Physical: April 16th 2008 -coming up-
> Interview: April 16th 2008 -coming up-
> Medical: April 16th 2008 -coming up-
> Position offered:
> Sworn In:
> Basic Training:



-UPDATE-
Recruiting Center:  London, On
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Infantry
Trade Choice 2:  n/a
Trade Choice 3:  n/a
Application Date: March 28, 2008
First Contact: March 28, 2008 
CFAT: April 02, 2008 -Passed-
Interview: April 16th 2008 -Passed-
Medical: April 16th 2008 -Passed-
Position offered:
Sworn In:
Basic Training:


----------



## AgentSmith

Recruiting Center: Windsor, ON
Regular/Reserve:  Reserve
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Armoured Soldier
Application Date: April 18 2008
First Contact: April 18 2008
CFAT: April 22 2008


----------



## Mirta

Recruiting Center:  ONLINE / Kitchener, ON
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Signal Operator
Trade Choice 2:  n/a
Trade Choice 3:  n/a
Application Date:  April 23, 2008
First Contact:  April 24, 2008, handed in documents April 25, 2008
CFAT:  May 5, 2008 -scheduled-
Medical:  May 5, 2008 -scheduled-
Interview:  May 5, 2008 -scheduled-
Position offered:
Sworn In:
Basic Training:


----------



## Kyu

UPDATE

Recruiting Center: Montréal
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: Signals operator
Application Date: May 2007 (Internet)
First Contact: End of July 2007 (regular mail)
CFAT: 19 September 2007
Interview completed: 25 September 2007
Med, aptitude completed : 26 September 2007
Application rejected : 30 October 2007
Examination by a Specialist : 4 December 2007
Specialist letter sent : 15 January 2008
Medical confirmation : 23 January 2008
Second Application Date: 29 January 2008
PT Test completed: 8 April 2008
Position Offered: 18 April 2008
Sworn In: 29 April 2008
Basic Training Begins: 21 June 2008

I have to wait until Tuesday to be sworn in because the unit's CO wasn't there this week.


----------



## AgentSmith

*update*

Recruiting Center: Windsor, ON
Regular/Reserve:  Reserve
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Armoured Soldier
Application Date: April 18 2008
First Contact: April 18 2008
CFAT: April 22 2008
Interview: May 2 2008


----------



## Alex252

**UPDATE**
Recruiting Center: CFRC Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery Soldier-Field
Trade Choice 2: Infantry 
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: March 19 2008
First Contact: April 9 2008 (Would have been earlier, but they wanted to wait until i turned 18)
Aptitude completed : April 30th 2008-Passed 
Medical completed: TBA
Physical Test completed: - TBA
Interview completed: TBA
Position Offered: - TBA
Swear-In Ceremony: - TBA


----------



## grmpz1

Recruiting Centre: Mississauga
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: infantry
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Application Date: March 2008
First Contact: March 27th, 2008
CFAT: April,24 2008
Interview: 
Medical: 
Physical: May 14th, 2008
Position offered: -
Sworn In: -
Basic Training:

they were trying to convince me for like 20 minutes to do sig ops but thats not my thing


----------



## Muscat

Recruiting Center: Mississauga
Reg/Res: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Signal Op
Trade 2: Combat Engineer
Trade 3: Weapons Tech (land)
Application Date: February 18 2008
First Contact: February 18
CFAT: February 21, PASSED
Interview: March 5
Medical: March 5 (minor holdup)
Merit-Listed: 
Position offered: Signal Op
Sworn-In: May 14
Basic Training: June 16


----------



## Smitty1690

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Reg/Res: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry 
Application date: April 17th 2008
First Contact: April 25th 2008
CFAT:April 30th 2008 - Passed
Medical: May 5th 2008
Interview: May 5th 2008
Fitness Test: TBA
Position offered: TBA
Sworn-In: TBA
Basic Training: TBA


----------



## Dolphado

Recruiting Center: CFRC Sudbury
Reg/Res: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sig Op 
Application date: Nov 2007
First Contact: Nov 2007
CFAT:May 7 2008- Passed
Medical: May 7 2008
Interview: May 7 2008
Fitness Test: N/A
Position offered: TBA
Sworn-In: TBA
Basic Training: TBA


----------



## VM

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Reg/Res: Reg
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice: 
1. INT
2. LOG
3. Armoured
First Contact: January 08
CFAT: January 26 08
Medical: Feb 22nd
Interview: April 3 08 (after a few got re-scheduled)
Position Offered: Armoured May 3rd
Swear In: July 31 08
Basic Training: August 18 08


----------



## shlindz

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Reg/Res: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Cook (Land)
Trade 2: Infantry
Trade 3: Combat Engineer 
Application Date:  March 7, 2008
First Contact: March 11, 2008
CFAT: March 18, 2008 (PASSED)
Interview: March 18, 2008
Medical: March 18, 2008 (minor holdups until April 10, 2008)
Merit Listed: April 28, 2008 
Position offered: Cook (Land) April 30, 2008
Swear in: May 28, 2008
Basic Training: June 16, 2008


----------



## JJJ

JJJ said:
			
		

> -UPDATE-
> Recruiting Center:  London, On
> Regular/Reserve:  Regular
> Officer/NCM:  NCM
> Trade Choice 1:  Infantry
> Trade Choice 2:  n/a
> Trade Choice 3:  n/a
> Application Date: March 28, 2008
> First Contact: March 28, 2008
> CFAT: April 02, 2008 -Passed-
> Interview: April 16th 2008 -Passed-
> Medical: April 16th 2008 -Passed-
> Position offered:
> Sworn In:
> Basic Training:



-UPDATE-
Took a extra couple weeks because I had a small problem with my background check. They told me I got the job and I will hear in the next 5-7 days about everything else.

Recruiting Center:  London, On
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Infantry
Trade Choice 2:  n/a
Trade Choice 3:  n/a
Application Date: March 28, 2008
First Contact: March 28, 2008 
CFAT: April 02, 2008 -Passed-
Interview: April 16th 2008 -Passed-
Medical: April 16th 2008 -Passed-
Position offered: May 12th 2008
Sworn In:
Basic Training:


----------



## kingyyz

A back and forth with my doctor over prior knee surgery caused a long medical delay, but I finally received my offer and should begin training at the end of June. 

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular- Army
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: COMM RSCH
Trade Choice 2: SIG OP      
Trade Choice 3: LCIS
Application Date: Online, Sept 2007
First Contact: Sept 2007
CFAT: Oct 8, 2007
Interview: Dec 10, 2007
Medical: Dec 10, 2007
Position offered: May 14, 2008 ( COMM RSCH)
Sworn In: June 11, 2008
Basic Training: June 30, 2008


----------



## grmpz1

grmpz1 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Mississauga
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: infantry
> Trade Choice 2: N/A
> Application Date: March 2008
> First Contact: March 27th, 2008
> CFAT: April,24 2008
> Interview:
> Medical:
> Physical: May 14th, 2008
> Position offered: -
> Sworn In: -
> Basic Training:
> 
> they were trying to convince me for like 20 minutes to do sig ops but thats not my thing





Recruiting Centre: Mississauga
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: infantry
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Application Date: March 2008
First Contact: March 27th, 2008
CFAT: April,24 2008
Interview: May 20, 2008
Medical: May 20, 2008
Physical: May 14th, 2008
Position offered: -
Sworn In: -
Basic Training:


----------



## Mirta

*UPDATE*

Recruiting Center:  CFRD Kitchener
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Signal Operator
Trade Choice 2:  n/a
Trade Choice 3:  n/a
Application Date:  April 23, 2008
First Contact:  April 24, 2008
CFAT:  May 5, 2008
Interview:  May 5, 2008
Medical:  May 15, 2008
Merit-listed:  May 15, 2008 
Position offered:
Sworn In:
Basic Training:


----------



## Dolphado

*Update*
Recruiting Center: CFRC Sudbury
Reg/Res: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sig Op 
Application date: Nov 2007
First Contact: Nov 2007
CFAT:May 7 2008- Passed
Medical: May 7 2008 - Passed
Interview: May 7 2008 - Passed
Fitness Test: N/A
Position offered: Sig Op (May 17 2008)
Sworn-In: Gotta call to find out HAHAHA
Basic Training: June 30 2008


----------



## Chach

Recruiting Centre: Halifax, NS
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer-DEO
Trade Choice 1: LOG
Environment: Navy
Application Date: March 28/08
First Contact: April 18/08
CFAT: April 29/08
Medical: April 29/08
Interview: April 29/08
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Sworn In:
Basic Training:


----------



## soccer08

Update


Recruting Center: Toronto, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry (first choice was Intelligence, but experience in the CF is required)
Trade Choice 2:          -
Trade Choice 3:          -
Application Date: March 11 , 2008
First Contact: March 11, 2008  (they scheduled my CFAT & PT right after I handed in my application)
CFAT: March 20, 2008  -Completed
Physical: March 20, 2008   -Completed
Interview: March 26, 2008   -Completed
Medical: March 26, 2008    -Completed  (I just have to get my orthodontist to fill out a form regarding my braces, then I play the waiting game)
Position Offered: May 20, 2008
Sworn In: May 27, 2008
Basic Training:


----------



## aecisme

A need for neurological assessment due to migraines caused a long medical delay, but I finally received my offer! 

Recruting Center: Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular- Air Force
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: AEC
Trade Choice 2: Pilot
Trade Choice 3: ANav
Application Date: In-person, June 2007
First Contact: July 2007
CFAT: Aug , 2007
Interview: Sept  2007
Medical: Sept 2007
Awarded Air Factor: April 2008
Merit Listed: April 26, 2008
Position offered: May 20, 2008 (AEC)
Sworn In: Aug 12, 2008
Basic Training: Aug 25, 2008

Thank you to all who contribute your knowledge and information to this forum!  It really is a great resource.


----------



## Dolphado

*Update*
Recruiting Center: CFRC Sudbury
Reg/Res: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sig Op 
Application date: Nov 2007
First Contact: Nov 2007
CFAT:May 7 2008- Passed
Medical: May 7 2008 - Passed
Interview: May 7 2008 - Passed
Fitness Test: N/A
Position offered: Sig Op (May 17 2008)
Sworn-In: June 17th 2008 at CFRC Sudbury
Basic Training: June 30 2008


----------



## Mirta

*UPDATE*

Recruiting Center:  CFRD Kitchener
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Signal Operator
Trade Choice 2:  n/a
Trade Choice 3:  n/a
Application Date:  April 23, 2008
First Contact:  April 24, 2008
CFAT:  May 5, 2008
Interview:  May 5, 2008
Medical:  May 15, 2008
Merit-listed:  May 15, 2008
Position Offered:  May 22, 2008 (Sig Op)
Sworn In:  June 11, 2008
Basic Training:  June 30, 2008

That was fast!


----------



## blacktriangle

Jesus why do transfer's take so long FFS?

I'm already in this damn army!


----------



## Slaw

*****Update*****
Recruting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVN TECH
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: NOV 12 2007
First Contact: NOV 26 2007
Aptitude: APRIL XX 2003
Medical: Dec 19 2007
PT Test completed: n/a
Interview completed: Dec 19 2007
Position Offered: AVN TECH May 27th 2008
Swear In: June 17 2008
Basic Training Begins:july 7 2008


----------



## smoke

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Wea[ons Tech
Application Date: may 17 2007
First Contact: june 20 2007
Aptitude: july 22 2007
Medical: august 13 2007
PT Test completed: n/a
Interview completed: august 18 2007
Position Offered: n/a
Swear In: n/a
Basic Training n/a

Im just waiting on my job offer I was merit listed last friday so im excited.


----------



## UnrulyCanuck

Recruting Center: Fredericton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Aircraft Maintenance Technician
Trade Choice 2: Avionics Maintenance Technician
Trade Choice 3: Traffic Technician
Application Date: May 2008
First Contact: May 10,2008
Aptitude: May 20, 2008
Medical: May 27 2008 (Unsuitable)
PT Test completed: n/a
Interview completed: n/a
Position Offered: n/a - Semi-skilled as a Traffic Technician-like position in the civilian sector so that's where it was going.  
Swear In: n/a
Basic Training n/a

Unfortunately the hearing in my left ear (a birth defect) has deemed me unsuitable for recruitment into the CF. I'm not that disappointed through. I'm glad that I gave it a shot and now at least I won't second guess myself and I know that this was beyond my control.


----------



## coreymclean

OK I waited until i got it all confirmed (shich was about  an hour ago) so here it is:

Recruiting Center:  Montreal 
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  DEO officer
Trade Choice 1:   Military Police Officer
Trade Choice 2:  Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 3:  Armour Officer
Application Date:  Feb 13th, 2008
First Contact:  Feb 19th, 2008
CFAT:  Feb 25th, 2008
Second Contact: Feb 28th, 2008
Interview:  April 2nd, 2008
Medical:  April 2nd, 2008
Merit-listed:  April 2nd 2008, 2008 
Position offered: Infantry Officer 
Sworn In: August 8th 2008 at recruiting center 
Basic Training: August 18th 2008
Basic training end date: November 28th 2008

Well there you go hope this helps, as i know this page helped keep my anxiety in check. 
I am very excited to start and hope all of you get the replies that you are looking for (and maybe i will see you in St. Jean)

Cheers


----------



## Gwailoh

Updated

Recruting Center: Victoria, BC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NE TECH (C)
Trade Choice 2: NE TECH (T)
Trade Choice 3: NW TECH
Application Date: Feb. 29/2008
First Contact: March 18/2008
Med, aptitude, interview scheduled : March 31/2008
Merit Listed : May 16/2008
Sworn in: June 6/2008
Basic Training: June 23/2008


----------



## dukkadukka

Recruiting Center: Sudbury, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: n/a
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date: November 20, 2007
First Contact: September 10, 2007
Med, aptitude completed : Medical cleared May 13, 2008, Aptitude December 12, 2007
PT Test completed: December 12, 2007
Interview completed: December 12, 2007
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## WaveDancer

OMG...and so it begins  

Recruiting Centre: London, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer-CEOTP
Trade Choice 1: MARS
First Contact: Sometime in 1985
Application Date: June 2, 2008
CFAT: June 11, 2008 - scheduled
Medical: June 11, 2008 - scheduled
Interview: June 11, 2008 - scheduled
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Sworn In:
Basic Training:


----------



## ghyslyn

well, here's a long and complicated update:


Recruting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armour
Trade Choice 3: Artillery
Application Date: December 20th, 2007
First Contact: sometime late January 2008
Med. aptitude, CFAT and interview scheduled : early February 2008
CFAT and interview rescheduled and completed: March 05 2008
Med. aptitude fully completed : April 05 2008
Declined due to V4 status and change of trade applications : early May 2008
Trade Choice 1: Sigs Officer
Trade Choice 2: Intel Officer
Second interview completed: May 15 2008
PT Test scheduled : June 09 2008
Position Offered: -
Basic Training Begins: -


----------



## S.Simpson

Recruiting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3: ------------
Application Date: May 28, 2008
First Contact: May 28, 2008
CFAT: June 3rd, 2008 (Passed)
Medical: June 6th 2008 - Scheduled 
Interview: June 6th 2008 Scheduled
Merit Listed: --------
Position Offered: --------
Sworn In: --------
BMQ: --------


----------



## nocrises

Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Hull Technician
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Technician
Trade Choice 3: Naval Electrician
Application Date: April 10, 2008
First Contact: April 10, 2008
CFAT: April 15, 2008
Medical: April 15, 2008, cleared May 14, 2008 
Interview: April 15, 2008
Position Offered: June 3, 2008 for Hull Technician
Sworn In: June 25, 2008
BMQ: Travel date set for July 12, 2008


----------



## Dariusz

Became a Canadian citizen on May 22, 2008....

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (CEOTP)
Trade Choice 1: Armour
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: May 22, 2008
First Contact: May 22, 2008
CFAT: n/a
Medical: n/a
Interview: n/a
Position Offered: n/a
Sworn in: n/a
BMQ: n/a


----------



## Chach

*Update*
Recruiting Centre: Halifax, NS
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer-DEO
Trade Choice 1: LOG
Environment: Navy
Application Date: March 28/08
First Contact: April 18/08
CFAT: April 29/08
Medical: April 29/08-Cleared May 27/08
Interview: April 29/08
Merit Listed: May 27/08
Position Offered: 
Sworn In:
Basic Training:


----------



## WaveDancer

OMG...they moved it up!

Recruiting Centre: London, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer-CEOTP
Trade Choice 1: MARS
First Contact: Sometime in 1985
Application Date: June 2, 2008
CFAT: June 5, 2008 - scheduled
Medical: June 5, 2008 - scheduled
Interview: June 5, 2008 - scheduled
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Sworn In:
Basic Training:


----------



## armyvern

WaveDancer said:
			
		

> OMG...they moved it up!
> ...
> 
> *First Contact: Sometime in 1985*
> 
> ...
> Interview: June 5, 2008 - scheduled



Fack!! I should hope so!!  >

There's a story here -- I just know it.


----------



## kincanucks

_First Contact: Sometime in 1985_

What purpose does this serve?  Is this the first time you contacted the CFRC/D for your current application?


----------



## WaveDancer

I hope it's not inappropriate that I respond here...if it is, I do apologize but I do want to offer an explanation.

1985 was the first time I spoke with a recruiter about my enlisting in the Forces. At that time, I was unable to comprehend the minimum 3 year commitment and had fallen into believing some of the 'old' stereotypes that floated around regarding life in the forces and those that enlist, so I turned, and ran as fast as I could.   

Since that time I have revisited on numerous occasions (privately) my desire to serve. I contacted a recruiter in January 2008 and began making enquiries and researching various occupations. 

Feeling I am now at a point in my life I am ready to make a commitment to the Forces, I made the decision this spring to do so and submitted my application this past Monday, June 2nd, 2008.


----------



## ghyslyn

That's pretty much exactly what I figured you meant by first contact in 1985, for the purposes of this thread first contact means the first time the CFRC/recruiters contact you after your application, this is usually the contact that schedules your CFAT/med/interview.


----------



## WaveDancer

My apologies, I didn't realize...corrected/updated info below  

Recruiting Centre: London, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer-CEOTP
Trade Choice 1: MARS
First Contact: June 2, 2008
Application Date: June 2, 2008
CFAT: June 5, 2008 - scheduled
Medical: June 5, 2008 - scheduled
Interview: June 5, 2008 - scheduled
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Sworn In:
Basic Training:


----------



## WaveDancer

Recruiting Centre: London, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer-CEOTP
Trade Choice 1: MARS
First Contact: June 2, 2008
Application Date: June 2, 2008
CFAT: June 5, 2008 - passed
Medical: June 5, 2008 - passed
Interview: June 5, 2008 - passed
NOAB: June 23-27, 2008 (probable?, if all goes well)
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Sworn In:
Basic Training:


----------



## S.Simpson

You know, you can just update your other one, I mean... it's right above it too  :-\


----------



## WaveDancer

S.Simpson said:
			
		

> You know, you can just update your other one, I mean... it's right above it too  :-\



Noted...sorry, didn't realize I could do that because I haven't subscribed yet. I did find the 'Modify' button...


----------



## dukkadukka

UPDATED (I know you can edit, but I couldn't seem to find the little button.  I can edit all other posts except for this one! weird.)
Recruiting Center: Sudbury, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: n/a
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date: November 20, 2007
First Contact: September 10, 2007
Med, aptitude completed : Medical cleared May 28, 2008, Aptitude December 12, 2007
PT Test completed: December 12, 2007
Interview completed: December 12, 2007
*Merit Listed: June 6, 2008*
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## kabogadil

ken_TO said:
			
		

> Recruiting center-Mississauga, ON
> Reg/Res-Regular force Army
> officer/ncm-ncm
> Trade choice 1- Medical Radiation Technologist
> Trade choice 2- HCA (Officer) - Reserves
> Trade choice 3- Sig Op (NCM)- Reserves
> Application date- March 29,2007 (on line)
> First contact- April 2, 2007
> CFAT- May 15th, 2007
> Medical- May 15th, 2007
> Interview- October 17, 2007
> Merit Listed-October 17. 2007
> Job offer- pending
> Swearing in- pending
> BMQ starts- pending
> 
> Alright, I finally had my interview today and got merit listed.  I was told that the process should take fairly quick as all the paperwork is done like dinner! Hopefully, things go well!



Since my first and second trade of choice didn't work out, I will go for my third, Sig Op!

Recruiting center-Mississauga, ON
Reg/Res- PRes - 709 Communications Regiment Toronto
officer/ncm-ncm
Trade choice 1- Medical Radiation Technologist - Regular 
Trade choice 2- HCA (Officer)- Reserves
Trade choice 3- Sig Op (NCM)- Reserves
Application date- March 29,2007 (on line)
First contact- April 2, 2007
CFAT- May 15th, 2007
Medical- May 15th, 2007
Interview- October 17, 2007
Merit Listed-October 17. 2007
Physical Test - June 4, 2008
Job offer- pending
Swearing in- pending
BMQ starts- pending


----------



## mjburneau

Recruiting Center: Victoria, British Columbia
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: n/a
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date: May 13, 2007
First Contact: May 13, 2007
Med, aptitude completed : June 5, 2008 (Waiting for Dr. to sign Med letter, will be completed June 17)
PT Test completed: June 6, 2008
Interview completed: June 6, 2008
Merit Listed: Waiting
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## CountDC

Wow - can't belief they are still taking so long to process people.  When I joined the reserves it took all of 2 months to swear in - jump to regs was 3 months. if I had to wait as long as you folks I probably would have said screw it.


----------



## dukkadukka

CountDC said:
			
		

> Wow - can't belief they are still taking so long to process people.  When I joined the reserves it took all of 2 months to swear in - jump to regs was 3 months. if I had to wait as long as you folks I probably would have said screw it.


If I say screw it, then this job is not for me.  I've waited (coming up on 10 months) and if something went wrong and I had to wait another year, I'd wait


----------



## kincanucks

CountDC said:
			
		

> Wow - can't belief they are still taking so long to process people.  When I joined the reserves it took all of 2 months to swear in - jump to regs was 3 months. if I had to wait as long as you folks I probably would have said screw it.



Yes and all the waiting is the fault of the recruiting system and not because there is anything unusual about the applicants or their circumstances.

HH and DA


----------



## CountDC

True Enough Kincanucks - the system has become a machine out of control - the only things I had to wait for was a week for fingerprinting and the next basic start.

dukkadukka I guess the job is not for me then because I wouldn't wait that long and am sooo glad I didn't have too as I have 23+ years fo service now.


----------



## Grando

Recruiting Center: CFRC Saskatoon
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer - DEO
Trade Choice 1: AEC
Trade Choice 2: ANAV
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date: June 9, 2008
First Contact: Waiting
Medical Completed : Waiting
Aptitude Completed: Waiting
Interview Completed: Waiting
Merit Listed: Waiting
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## kincanucks

CountDC said:
			
		

> True Enough Kincanucks - the system has become a machine out of control - the only things I had to wait for was a week for fingerprinting and the next basic start.
> 
> dukkadukka I guess the job is not for me then because I wouldn't wait that long and am sooo glad I didn't have too as I have 23+ years fo service now.



Must be losing my touch as my sarcasm was wasted.


----------



## dukkadukka

CountDC said:
			
		

> True Enough Kincanucks - the system has become a machine out of control - the only things I had to wait for was a week for fingerprinting and the next basic start.
> 
> dukkadukka I guess the job is not for me then because I wouldn't wait that long and am sooo glad I didn't have too as I have 23+ years fo service now.



I just always thought it was the usual "hurry up and wait" mentality of the CF! My job choice can be ridiculously fast paced, or be reallll slow. If you want something badly, the question isn't why are you waiting... it's why WOULDN'T you wait?


----------



## CountDC

dukkadukka said:
			
		

> I just always thought it was the usual "hurry up and wait" mentality of the CF! My job choice can be ridiculously fast paced, or be reallll slow. If you want something badly, the question isn't why are you waiting... it's why WOULDN'T you wait?



I wouldn't because I have gone without food or a place to live and much prefer to be able to go home and eat. A great deal of potentially good recruits are lost because they can not afford to wait a year or more for a job so they find something else. By the time the recruiting staff get back to them it is too late as the member has moved on.


----------



## CountDC

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Must be losing my touch as my sarcasm was wasted.



Was wasted because everyone I have personally known that had to wait for a long time there was nothing wrong - it was the system - our next opening for medicals is 3 months, testing is this date (oops out of town) or we will get back to you 6 months latter.  Know of a Cpl working full time reserve that has been waiting 18 months to get in a trade that is short - problem?? maybe over qualified??  I have also helped with recruiting at a reserve unit and experienced the hassle that can be.


----------



## Grando

Grando said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Saskatoon
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer - DEO
> Trade Choice 1: AEC
> Trade Choice 2: ANAV
> Trade Choice 3: n/a
> Application Date: June 9, 2008
> First Contact: Waiting
> Medical Completed : Waiting
> Aptitude Completed: Waiting
> Interview Completed: Waiting
> Merit Listed: Waiting
> Position Offered: Waiting
> Basic Training Begins: Waiting



since I can't modify posts...

Recruiting Center: CFRC Saskatoon
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer - DEO
Trade Choice 1: AEC
Trade Choice 2: ANAV
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date: June 9, 2008
First Contact: June 10, 2008
Medical Completed : June 17, 2008 (pending)
Aptitude Completed: June 17, 2008 (pending)
Interview Completed: June 17, 2008 (pending)
Merit Listed: Waiting
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## kincanucks

CountDC said:
			
		

> Was wasted because everyone I have personally known that had to wait for a long time there was nothing wrong - it was the system - our next opening for medicals is 3 months, testing is this date (oops out of town) or we will get back to you 6 months latter.  Know of a Cpl working full time reserve that has been waiting 18 months to get in a trade that is short - problem?? maybe over qualified??  I have also helped with recruiting at a reserve unit and experienced the hassle that can be.



Wow five people!


----------



## dukkadukka

UPDATED (I know you can edit, but I couldn't seem to find the little button.  I can edit all other posts except for this one! weird.)
Recruiting Center: Sudbury, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: n/a
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date: November 20, 2007
First Contact: September 10, 2007
Med, aptitude completed : Medical cleared May 28, 2008, Aptitude December 12, 2007
PT Test completed: December 12, 2007
Interview completed: December 12, 2007
Merit Listed: June 6, 2008
*Position Offered: June 11, 2008
Basic Training Begins: July 21, 2008*


----------



## blacktriangle

dukkadukka said:
			
		

> UPDATED (I know you can edit, but I couldn't seem to find the little button.  I can edit all other posts except for this one! weird.)
> Recruiting Center: Sudbury, Ontario
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: n/a
> Trade Choice 3: n/a
> Application Date: November 20, 2007
> First Contact: September 10, 2007
> Med, aptitude completed : Medical cleared May 28, 2008, Aptitude December 12, 2007
> PT Test completed: December 12, 2007
> Interview completed: December 12, 2007
> Merit Listed: June 6, 2008
> *Position Offered: June 11, 2008
> Basic Training Begins: July 21, 2008*



Did they give you a regimental affiliation yet?


----------



## dukkadukka

popnfresh said:
			
		

> Did they give you a regimental affiliation yet?



No, but I'll update everything after tomorrow.  I have to go in to get some papers and things filled out and to find out more information about the next steps.


----------



## JJJ

Just got the rest of my information today.

Recruiting Center:  London, On
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Infantry
Trade Choice 2:  n/a
Trade Choice 3:  n/a
Application Date: March 28, 2008
First Contact: March 28, 2008 
CFAT: April 02, 2008 -Passed-
Interview: April 16th 2008 -Passed-
Medical: April 16th 2008 -Passed-
Position offered: June 16th
Sworn In: July 10th
Basic Training: July 21st



			
				JJJ said:
			
		

> -UPDATE-
> Recruiting Center:  London, On
> Regular/Reserve:  Regular
> Officer/NCM:  NCM
> Trade Choice 1:  Infantry
> Trade Choice 2:  n/a
> Trade Choice 3:  n/a
> Application Date: March 28, 2008
> First Contact: March 28, 2008
> CFAT: April 02, 2008 -Passed-
> Interview: April 16th 2008 -Passed-
> Medical: April 16th 2008 -Passed-
> Position offered:
> Sworn In:
> Basic Training:


----------



## WaveDancer

I got the call! I'll be attending the NOAB June 23rd-27th. 

Recruiting Centre: London, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer-CEOTP
Trade Choice 1: MARS
First Contact: June 2, 2008
Application Date: June 2, 2008
CFAT: June 5, 2008 - passed
Medical: June 5, 2008 - passed
Interview: June 5, 2008 - passed
NOAB: June 23-27, 2008 (received the invite June 16th)
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Sworn In:
Basic Training:

P.S. The 'Modify' button is gone?  ???


----------



## Grando

good job guys!


----------



## Grando

Grando said:
			
		

> since I can't modify posts...
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Saskatoon
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer - DEO
> Trade Choice 1: AEC
> Trade Choice 2: ANAV
> Trade Choice 3: n/a
> Application Date: June 9, 2008
> First Contact: June 10, 2008
> Medical Completed : June 17, 2008 (pending)
> Aptitude Completed: June 17, 2008 (pending)
> Interview Completed: June 17, 2008 (pending)
> Merit Listed: Waiting
> Position Offered: Waiting
> Basic Training Begins: Waiting



Recruiting Center: CFRC Saskatoon
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer - DEO
Trade Choice 1: AEC
Trade Choice 2: ANAV
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date: June 9, 2008
First Contact: June 10, 2008
Medical Completed : June 17, 2008 (additional information pending)
Aircrew Eye Test Completed: June 17, 2008
Aircrew Blood Test Completed: Pending
Aptitude Completed: June 17, 2008
Interview Completed: June 17, 2008
Merit Listed: Waiting
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## goyter

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary, AB
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date: June 1st
First Contact: Waiting
Medical Completed : Waiting
Aptitude Completed: Waiting
Interview Completed: Waiting
Merit Listed: Waiting
Basic training begins: Waiting
Position Offered: Waiting

  My Recruiter siad if I didn't receive a Phone call within 20 days from the application that I should call a certain phone number to see whats happening with my application. Can anyone tell me this number as it's day 20 as of today.
Position Offered: Waiting


----------



## Bigg_H

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary, AB
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer - DEO
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence
Trade Choice 2: Logistics
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date: May 15, 2008
First Contact: 
Medical Completed : May 20, 2008
Aptitude Completed: May 20, 2008
Interview Completed: May 20, 2008
Merit Listed: Waiting
Basic training begins: Waiting
Position Offered: Waiting

I cleared all of my security checks and etc, so just playing the hurry up and wait game now.


----------



## S.Simpson

goyter said:
			
		

> My Recruiter siad if I didn't receive a Phone call within 20 days from the application that I should call a certain phone number to see whats happening with my application. Can anyone tell me this number as it's day 20 as of today.
> Position Offered: Waiting



In the folder I got, I'm thinking you got one as well, there was a business type card, with the phone/fax number... and the address. It's probably on that, and even if it isn't take a stroll down to the CFRC, and talk to them.


----------



## Goose

Recruting Center: PEI Regiment
Component: DEO reg
Trade Choice 1: Armour
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: June 10'08 *had an application for NCM already in the works-so I didn’t have to repeat many steps
First Contact: June 14'08
CFAT- completed, June 14'08
Medical- June 14'08 
Interview- June 14'08
Position Offered: merit listed, still waiting
Basic Training Begins: Still waiting


----------



## goyter

So after doing my application and waiting for a call back I called them to see what was going on. When I called they had no information on me, so now I have to go do my whole application over again and I dont understand why this happened, laziness maybe maybe they where over-whelmingly busy?? who knows, but all my personnel information is floating around somewhere now. Just goes to show you that you gotta keep on them, and watch over the whole application process and make sure your recruiter is doing their job. Now I have to drive 2 hours away just to fill out an application again and wait, AGAIN.


----------



## smoke

Basic Training Begins: offerd today, I start on the 21st of july


----------



## armyvern

Goose said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: PEI Regiment
> Component: DEO reg
> Trade Choice 1: Armour
> Trade Choice 2: --
> Trade Choice 3: --
> Application Date: June 10'08 *had an application for NCM already in the works-so I didn’t have to repeat many steps
> First Contact: June 14'08
> CFAT- completed, June 14'08
> Medical- June 14'08
> Interview- June 14'08
> Position Offered: merit listed, still waiting
> Basic Training Begins: Still waiting



I'm confused.

DEO Reg?? 

Yet you've listed the recruiter for the PEI Regiment at the Queen Charlotte Armouries?? That's Res F.

Why not the RegF CFRC Charlottetown down in the Mall who handle RegF applicants?


----------



## Grando

Grando said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Saskatoon
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer - DEO
> Trade Choice 1: AEC
> Trade Choice 2: ANAV
> Trade Choice 3: n/a
> Application Date: June 9, 2008
> First Contact: June 10, 2008
> Medical Completed : June 17, 2008 (additional information pending)
> Aircrew Eye Test Completed: June 17, 2008
> Aircrew Blood Test Completed: Pending
> Aptitude Completed: June 17, 2008
> Interview Completed: June 17, 2008
> Merit Listed: Waiting
> Position Offered: Waiting
> Basic Training Begins: Waiting



Recruiting Center: CFRC Saskatoon
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer - DEO
Trade Choice 1: AEC
Trade Choice 2: ANAV
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date: June 9, 2008
First Contact: June 10, 2008
Medical Completed : June 17, 2008 (additional information pending)
Aircrew Eye Test Completed: June 17, 2008
Aircrew Blood Test Completed: June 23, 2008
Aptitude Completed: June 17, 2008 (97th Percentile)
Interview Completed: June 17, 2008
Aircrew Aptitude Test Completed: June 23, 2008 (9/9)
Aircrew Medical Completed: Waiting
Merit Listed: Waiting
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## Goose

yeah, it's DEO, but I put the reg info just to make the distinction between that and reserves officer. It's the recruiting office in the BDC building on Kent street, if you're local. <CFB/ASU Gagetown, Det Charlottetown>


----------



## George Wallace

Goose said:
			
		

> yeah, it's DEO, but I put the reg info just to make the distinction between that and reserves officer. It's the recruiting office in the BDC building on Kent street, if you're local.



That is a long way from the waterfront and the PEIR.

You make good 2LT material right now..  ;D   Your troops won't let you touch a map.   ;D


----------



## Goose

lmao- I guess- shoulda read "CFB/ASU Gagetown, Det Charlottetown" I guess. Honestly, I didn't figure anyone would call me on it  ;D


----------



## armyvern

Goose said:
			
		

> lmao- I guess- shoulda read "CFB/ASU Gagetown, Det Charlottetown" I guess. Honestly, I didn't figure anyone would call me on it  ;D



Well, until Oct 2007, I was the Det Comd of 3ASG Gagetown Detachment Charlottetown ...  

I couldn't help but notice.


----------



## armyvern

Goose said:
			
		

> yeah, it's DEO, but I put the reg info just to make the distinction between that and reserves officer. It's the recruiting office in the BDC building on Kent street, if you're local.



Awesome bakery on the ground level.  ;D


----------



## King Elessar

Recruiting Centre: Winnipeg, Manitoba
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Infantry (PPCLI)
Trade Choice 2:  n/a
Trade Choice 3:  n/a
Application Date: June 16, 2008
First Contact: June 17, 2008
CFAT: June 24, 2008 -Passed-
Interview: June 24 2008 -Passed-
Medical: Part 1: June 24 2008 -Passed- Part 2: July 3, 2008
Position offered: Waiting
Sworn In: Waiting
Basic Training: Waiting


----------



## faceman

Recruiting Center: Yonge St. , Toronto ;D
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer, DEO
Trade Choice 1: Armour
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Artillery
Application Date: n/a
First Contact: April, 2007
Medical June 5, 
Aptitude June 5, 2008
Interview completed: June 9, 2008
Merit Listed: June 9, 2008
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## blacktriangle

King Elessar said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Winnipeg, Manitoba
> Regular/Reserve:  Regular
> Officer/NCM:  NCM
> Trade Choice 1:  Infantry (PPCLI)
> Trade Choice 2:  n/a
> Trade Choice 3:  n/a
> Application Date: June 16, 2008
> First Contact: June 17, 2008
> CFAT: June 24, 2008 -Passed-
> Interview: June 24 2008 -Passed-
> Medical: Part 1: June 24 2008 -Passed- Part 2: July 3, 2008
> Position offered: Waiting
> Sworn In: Waiting
> Basic Training: Waiting



Hey man good luck with your application and with any luck I might be on course with you yay.


----------



## S.Simpson

Recruiting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured
Trade Choice 2: ------------
Trade Choice 3: ------------
Application Date: May 28, 2008
First Contact: May 28, 2008
CFAT: June 3rd, 2008 (Passed)
Medical: June 6th 2008 (Passed)
Interview: June 6th 2008 (Passed)

Complications due to ADHD - Process put on hold pending an evaluation   

Merit Listed: --------
Position Offered: --------
Sworn In: --------
BMQ: --------


----------



## Mario

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 2:  N/A
Trade Choice 3:  N/A
Application Date: June 25, 2008
First Contact: June 25, 2008
CFAT: July 3, 2008 (upcoming)
Interview: N/A
Medical: N/A
Position offered: N/A
Sworn In: N/A
Basic Training: N/A

I hope I do good on my CFAT. I sure got lucky with the date though.


----------



## Justin74

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Windsor
Regular/Reserve : Regular
Officer/NCM : NCM
Trade Choice : Combat Eng
Application Date : November / 2007
First Contact : November / 2007
CFAT : November, 26 / 2007 (Passed)
At this point i didn't know if i wanted to go Reg or reserve.
Re-contact : April, 8 / 2008 (had to re-open file)
Medical : May, 14 / 2008 (Passed)
Interview : May, 16 / 2008 (Passed)
Position Offered : Waiting
Sworn in : Waiting
BMQ : Waiting


----------



## WaveDancer

Recruiting Centre: London, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer-CEOTP
Trade Choice 1: MARS
First Contact: June 2, 2008
Application Date: June 2, 2008
CFAT: June 5, 2008 - passed
Medical: June 5, 2008 - passed
Interview: June 5, 2008 - passed
NOAB: June 23-27, 2008 (received the invite June 16th)
Position Offered: June 27, 2008
Sworn In: TBD
Basic Training: August 25 or September 1, 2008 ?


----------



## canadianmak

Recruting Center: Victoria
Component: Regular
Trade Choice 1: Sig Op
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: Feb 1,2008
First Contact: March 1, 2008
Tests: 
CFAT- March 12th (pass)
Medical-  March 12th (pass)
Interview March 12th (pass)
Position Offered:Sig Op, june 25, 2008
Sworn in: July 11th 2008
Basic Training Begins: July 28th, 2008


----------



## Grando

Recruiting Center: CFRC Saskatoon
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer - DEO
Trade Choice 1: AEC
Trade Choice 2: n/a
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date: June 9, 2008
First Contact: June 10, 2008
Medical Completed : June 17, 2008 (additional information pending)
Aircrew Eye Test Completed: June 17, 2008 - received  by CFRC July 2, 2008
Aircrew Blood Test Completed: June 23, 2008 - received by CFRC July 2, 2008
Aptitude Completed: June 17, 2008 (97th Percentile)
Interview Completed: June 17, 2008
Aircrew Aptitude Test Completed: June 23, 2008 (9/9)
Aircrew Medical Completed: n/a due to taking ANAV off application June 25, 2008
File Sent To RMO: Waiting
Merit Listed: Waiting
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## King Elessar

King Elessar said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Winnipeg, Manitoba
> Regular/Reserve:  Regular
> Officer/NCM:  NCM
> Trade Choice 1:  Infantry (PPCLI)
> Trade Choice 2:  n/a
> Trade Choice 3:  n/a
> Application Date: June 16, 2008
> First Contact: June 17, 2008
> CFAT: June 24, 2008 -Passed-
> Interview: June 24 2008 -Passed-
> Medical: Part 1: June 24 2008 -Passed- Part 2: July 3, 2008
> Position offered: Waiting
> Sworn In: Waiting
> Basic Training: Waiting



UPDATE:

Recruiting Centre: Winnipeg, Manitoba
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Infantry (PPCLI)
Trade Choice 2:  n/a
Trade Choice 3:  n/a
Application Date: June 16, 2008
First Contact: June 17, 2008
CFAT: June 24, 2008 -Passed-
Interview: June 24 2008 -Passed-
Medical: Part 1: June 24 2008 -Passed- Part 2: -Passed-
Position offered: Waiting
Sworn In: Waiting
Basic Training: Waiting

but i have to re-evaluate my career choices, i don't have good enough un-corrected vision for the Infantry.

so now i'm trying to research these 3 jobs

Trade Choice 1:  Signal Operator
Trade Choice 2:  Land Communication and Information Systems Technician
Trade Choice 3:  Vehicle Technician


----------



## AgentSmith

Recruiting Center: Windsor, ON
Regular/Reserve:  Reserve
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Armoured Soldier
Application Date: April 18 2008
First Contact: April 18 2008
CFAT: April 22 2008 -passed-
Interview: May 2 2008 -passed-
Medical: May 20 2008 -passed- 
PT test: July 15 2008


----------



## Justin74

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Windsor
Regular/Reserve : Regular
Officer/NCM : NCM
Trade Choice : Combat Eng
Application Date : November / 2007
First Contact : November / 2007
CFAT : November, 26 / 2007 (Passed)
At this point i didn't know if i wanted to go Reg or reserve.
Re-contact : April, 8 / 2008 (had to re-open file)
Medical : May, 14 / 2008 (Passed)
Interview : May, 16 / 2008 (Passed)
Position Offered : July, 4 / 2008 (Combat Eng)
Sworn in : July, 10 / 2008
BMQ : July, 14 / 2008


----------



## faceman

faceman said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Yonge St. , Toronto ;D
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer, DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Armour
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry
> Trade Choice 3: Artillery
> Application Date: n/a
> First Contact: April, 2007
> Medical June 5,
> Aptitude June 5, 2008
> Interview completed: June 9, 2008
> Merit Listed: June 9, 2008
> Position Offered: Armour Officer
> Basic Training Begins: Aug. 18, 2008
> 
> I'm In!!!! :cdnsalute: :tank:


----------



## Chach

*Update*
Recruiting Centre: Halifax, NS
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer-DEO
Trade Choice 1: LOG
Environment: Navy
Application Date: March 28/08
First Contact: April 18/08
CFAT: April 29/08
Medical: April 29/08-Cleared May 27/08
Interview: April 29/08
Merit Listed: May 27/08
Position Offered: LOG Army
Sworn In:August 18/08
Basic Training: August 25/08 ;D


----------



## MedTechStudent

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve : Regular
Officer/NCM : NCM
Trade Choice : Medical Technician
Application Date : May 21st 2008
CFAT : May 21st 2008 (Passed)
Medical : May 21st 2008 (Passed)
Interview : May 21st 2008 (Passed)
Position Offered : July, 10th 2008
Sworn in : July, 30th 2008
BMQ : August 11th 2008


----------



## Skobel

Recruting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regula
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soldier
Application Date: July 7, 2008
First Contact: July 14, 2008
Interview/Med/App Sched for :July 21, 2008

This is gonna be a long week...


----------



## WaveDancer

Whooohooo! Received _the _ call and loaded for September 1st IAP/BMOQ...

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Det London, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer-CEOTP
Trade Choice 1: MARS
First Contact: June 2, 2008
Application Date: June 2, 2008
CFAT: June 5, 2008 - passed
Medical: June 5, 2008 - passed
Interview: June 5, 2008 - passed
NOAB: June 23-27, 2008
Position Offered: Accepted July 14, 2008 
Swear In: August 14, 2008
Basic Training: September 1, 2008


----------



## Mario

Mario said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
> Regular/Reserve:  Regular
> Officer/NCM:  NCM
> Trade Choice 1:  Armoured Soldier
> Trade Choice 2:  N/A
> Trade Choice 3:  N/A
> Application Date: June 25, 2008
> First Contact: June 25, 2008
> CFAT: July 3, 2008 (upcoming)
> Interview: N/A
> Medical: N/A
> Position offered: N/A
> Sworn In: N/A
> Basic Training: N/A
> 
> I hope I do good on my CFAT. I sure got lucky with the date though.



Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 2:  N/A
Trade Choice 3:  N/A
Application Date: June 25, 2008
First Contact: June 25, 2008
CFAT: July 3, 2008 (passed)
Interview: July 14th (passed)
Medical: July 14th (passed)
Position offered: Waiting
Sworn In: N/A
Basic Training: N/A


----------



## JABAC

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Calagry
Regular/Reserve : Regular
Officer/NCM : NCM
Trade Choice : Med Tech
Application Date : November / 2007
First Contact : November / 2007
CFAT : December 2007 (Passed)
Interview : December 2007
Medical : January 2008 (Passed)
Position Offered : January 2008 (Med Tech)
Re-contact : July 3 / 2008 (re-opened file)

Position Offered : Waiting
Sworn in : Waiting 
BMQ : Waiting


----------



## Grando

Recruiting Center: CFRC Saskatoon
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer - DEO
Trade Choice 1: AEC
Trade Choice 2: n/a
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date: June 9, 2008
First Contact: June 10, 2008
Medical Completed : June 17, 2008 - additional information received by CFRC July 14, 2008
Aircrew Eye Test Completed: June 17, 2008 - received  by CFRC July 2, 2008
Aircrew Blood Test Completed: June 23, 2008 - received by CFRC July 2, 2008
Aptitude Completed: June 17, 2008 (97th Percentile)
Interview Completed: June 17, 2008
Aircrew Aptitude Test Completed: June 23, 2008 (9/9)
Aircrew Medical Completed: n/a due to taking ANAV off application June 25, 2008
File Sent To RMO: Tentatively July 16, 2008
Merit Listed: Waiting
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## Goose

Jane~Doe said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: PEI Regiment
> Component: DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Armour
> Trade Choice 2: --
> Trade Choice 3: --
> Application Date: June 10'08 First Contact: June 14'08
> CFAT- completed, June 14'08
> Medical- June 14'08
> Interview- June 14'08 - files sent in July 10
> Position Offered:July 16
> Basic Training Begins: BOTP Sept 1


----------



## 9nr Domestic

Recruiting Centre: Winnipeg, MB
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Environment: Army
Application Date: April 27/08
First Contact: July 4/08
CFAT: July 14/08
Medical: July 14/08
Interview: July 14/08
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Sworn In:
Basic Training:


----------



## Grando

Recruiting Center: CFRC Saskatoon
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer - DEO
Trade Choice 1: AEC
Trade Choice 2: n/a
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date: June 9, 2008
First Contact: June 10, 2008
Medical Completed : June 17, 2008 - additional information received by CFRC July 14/17, 2008
Aircrew Eye Test Completed: June 17, 2008 - received  by CFRC July 2, 2008
Aircrew Blood Test Completed: June 23, 2008 - received by CFRC July 2, 2008
Aptitude Completed: June 17, 2008 (97th Percentile)
Interview Completed: June 17, 2008
Aircrew Aptitude Test Completed: June 23, 2008 (9/9)
Aircrew Medical Completed: n/a due to taking ANAV off application June 25, 2008
File Sent To RMO: July 18, 2008
RMO Clearance: Waiting
Merit Listed: Waiting
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## Gunner_Askett

Recruiting Center: Kitchener, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineers
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Application Date: July 18, 2008
First Contact: July 18, 2008
Med, aptitude completed : Waiting, possibly July 22 
PT Test completed: No
Interview completed: No
Position Offered: Not yet
Basic Training Begins: If I get in, hopefully October


----------



## MedTechStudent

Ok I'm sorry I have to ask...

Is the point of this thread not to establish some sort of average in regards to the application wait times?  Or if not, just to see the differences between everyones application length?  What good is it to post half of your application process if the final and most important part (your BMQ date) is empty??

I mean me personally I waited till I got the call then just posted it completed.

Just a thought.  Thanks for reading!

Cheers, Kyle


----------



## Gunner_Askett

I just posted mine because you can edit your posts as you move further along in the application process and then fill in the later details like being sworn in and when BMQ starts.


----------



## MedTechStudent

Gunner_Askett said:
			
		

> I just posted mine because you can edit your posts as you move further along in the application process and then fill in the later details like being sworn in and when BMQ starts.



Yes but people are not informed when you do that.  And therefore might not notice at all.  Anyways you're all free of course to do as you wish, just thought I would point out that about 80% of the samples in this thread are not complete.

Enjoy the thread, Kyle

Oh also, you actually *can't* modify your posts after 24 hours.  So you know.


----------



## Grando

I put updates of my process because:

a. people watching are interested in what's going on in the process (I have been with others anyways)
b. it keeps specific deadlines in written memory
c. people in the future applying to the same positions get an idea about timeline
d. you can't edit your posts
e. I'm going to finish mine


----------



## Skobel

Recruting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regula
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soldier
Application Date: July 7, 2008
First Contact: July 14, 2008
Interview: July 22,2008   Done
Medical : July 22, 2008   Done
App Test: July 22, 2008  PASSED 
Position Offered: Waiting
Sworn In: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## WaveDancer

Dates moved up...so much to do!

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Det London, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer-CEOTP
Trade Choice 1: MARS
First Contact: June 2, 2008
Application Date: June 2, 2008
CFAT: June 5, 2008 - passed
Medical: June 5, 2008 - passed
Interview: June 5, 2008 - passed
NOAB: June 23-27, 2008
Position Offered: Accepted July 14, 2008 
Swear In: July 31, 2008
Basic Training: September 1, 2008


----------



## Deleted member 30710

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Avionics Systems Tech
Trade Choice 2: Ammunition Tech
Trade Choice 3: Naval Electronics Tech (radar)
First Contact: June 24, 2008
Application Date: July 3, 2008
CFAT: July 14, 2008 - 47/60 (passed for everything I chose)
Medical: July 15, 2008 - Waiting for papers to be cleared.
Interview: July 15, 2008 - Interviewer told me I didn't need it, but had to do it anyway.
Position Offered: waiting
Swear In: Waiting
Basic Training: Waiting


----------



## Luvs 2 Curl

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Avionics Systems Tech
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
First Contact: January 2008
Application Date: June 2, 2008
CFAT: June 16, 2008 - 55/60 
Medical: June 24, 2008 - Waiting for clearance from Borden (file completed July 15, 2008 - 3 week delay due to my doctor being on vacation).
Interview: June 24, 2008 
Position Offered: waiting
Swear In: Waiting
Basic Training: Waiting


----------



## Nathan21

Recruiting Centre: NorthBay
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Cook
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3:
First Contact: July 23rd 2008
Application Date: July 25th 2008
CFAT: July 27th 2008
Medical: July 31st 2008
Interview: July 31st 2008
Position Offered: Waiting
Swear In: Waiting
Basic Training: Waiting


----------



## HackSaw

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Det Kitchener, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer-CEOTP
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
First Contact: Sept , 2007
Application Date: Sept , 2007
CFAT: - passed
Medical: - passed
Interview: - passed
Position Offered: Accepted August 1, 2008 
Swear In: August 11, 2008
Basic Training: August 18, 2008

 All in all, I wish to say thanks to all members for all the helpful information and morale I gained from this site. To all who are still waiting for a call I can only say, it's definitely worth the wait!  >


----------



## King Elessar

King Elessar said:
			
		

> UPDATE:
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Winnipeg, Manitoba
> Regular/Reserve:  Regular
> Officer/NCM:  NCM
> Trade Choice 1:  Infantry (PPCLI)
> Trade Choice 2:  n/a
> Trade Choice 3:  n/a
> Application Date: June 16, 2008
> First Contact: June 17, 2008
> CFAT: June 24, 2008 -Passed-
> Interview: June 24 2008 -Passed-
> Medical: Part 1: June 24 2008 -Passed- Part 2: -Passed-
> Position offered: Waiting
> Sworn In: Waiting
> Basic Training: Waiting
> 
> but i have to re-evaluate my career choices, i don't have good enough un-corrected vision for the Infantry.
> 
> so now i'm trying to research these 3 jobs
> 
> Trade Choice 1:  Signal Operator
> Trade Choice 2:  Land Communication and Information Systems Technician
> Trade Choice 3:  Vehicle Technician



ANOTHER UPDATE:

Recruiting Centre: Winnipeg, Manitoba
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Sig Op
Trade Choice 2:  Vehicle Technicia
Trade Choice 3:  n/a
Application Date: June 16, 2008
First Contact: June 17, 2008
CFAT: June 24, 2008 -Passed-
Interview: June 24 2008 -Passed- August 5th 2008 -Passed-
Medical: Part 1: June 24 2008 -Passed- Part 2: -Passed-
Position offered: Waiting
Sworn In: Waiting
Basic Training: Waiting

Had my final Interview today. hopefully be hearing back about what position i will be offered in 2 weeks.


----------



## SteveQ

Recruiting Centre: Montreal
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Infantry
Trade Choice 2:  n/a
Trade Choice 3:  n/a
Application Date: November, 2007
First Contact: Can't remember
CFAT: July 7, 2008 -Passed-
Interview: August 5 2008 -Passed-
Medical: Part 1: August 5 2008 -Passed- Part 2: -Passed-
Position offered: August 7 (Infantry)
Sworn In: August 20
Basic Training: August 25


----------



## King Elessar

King Elessar said:
			
		

> ANOTHER UPDATE:
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Winnipeg, Manitoba
> Regular/Reserve:  Regular
> Officer/NCM:  NCM
> Trade Choice 1:  Sig Op
> Trade Choice 2:  Vehicle Technicia
> Trade Choice 3:  n/a
> Application Date: June 16, 2008
> First Contact: June 17, 2008
> CFAT: June 24, 2008 -Passed-
> Interview: June 24 2008 -Passed- August 5th 2008 -Passed-
> Medical: Part 1: June 24 2008 -Passed- Part 2: -Passed-
> Position offered: Waiting
> Sworn In: Waiting
> Basic Training: Waiting
> 
> Had my final Interview today. hopefully be hearing back about what position i will be offered in 2 weeks.



Hopefully this is the last Update i do  ;D

Recruiting Centre: Winnipeg, Manitoba
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Sig Op
Trade Choice 2:  Vehicle Technician
Trade Choice 3:  n/a
Application Date: June 16, 2008
First Contact: June 17, 2008
CFAT: June 24, 2008 -Passed-
Interview: June 24 2008 -Passed- August 5th 2008 -Passed-
Medical: Part 1: June 24 2008 -Passed- Part 2: -Passed-
Position offered: August 11th, 2008. Signal Operator
Sworn In: Waiting
Basic Training: August 25th, 2008


----------



## Kr3w

Recruiting Centre: Halifax
Component: Regular, NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: June 2nd 08
First Contact: June 10th 08
CFAT: June 16th 08
Medical: June 16th 08
Interview: June 20th 08
File Put on Hold: June 20th- July 26th (Needed Medical Documents)
Merit Listed: Aug 7th 08
Position Offered: TBA
Sworn In: TBA
BMQ: TBA 

Now the fun part starts.... ;D


----------



## grmpz1

grmpz1 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Mississauga
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: infantry
> Trade Choice 2: N/A
> Application Date: March 2008
> First Contact: March 27th, 2008
> CFAT: April,24 2008
> Interview: May 20, 2008
> Medical: May 20, 2008
> Physical: May 14th, 2008
> Position offered: -
> Sworn In: -
> Basic Training:



Recruiting Centre: Mississauga
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: infantry
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Application Date: March 2008
First Contact: March 27th, 2008
CFAT: April,24 2008
Interview: May 20, 2008
Medical: May 20, 2008
Physical: May 14th, 2008
Position offered: -
Sworn In: - sepemper 11 2008
Basic Training:

i initially applied for ncm but now im thinking i would like to go the officer's route


----------



## apache2001

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer-DEO
Trade Choice 1: Sigs
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: ?
Application Date: 2001
CFAT: 2001 (passed)
PT: 2001 (passed)
Medical: Apr 2008, Jun 2008 (additional info)
Interview: Apr 2008
Position Offered: (Sigs) Accepted Aug 2008
Swear In: Aug 20, 2008
Basic Training: Sep 1, 2008


----------



## SteveQ

SteveQ said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Montreal
> Regular/Reserve:  Regular
> Officer/NCM:  NCM
> Trade Choice 1:  Infantry
> Trade Choice 2:  n/a
> Trade Choice 3:  n/a
> Application Date: November, 2007
> First Contact: Can't remember
> CFAT: July 7, 2008 -Passed-
> Interview: August 5 2008 -Passed-
> Medical: Part 1: August 5 2008 -Passed- Part 2: -Passed-
> Position offered: August 7 (Infantry)
> Sworn In: August 20
> Basic Training: August 25



I had a call this morning, bmq of august 25 is canceled. My basic is now on September 1st


----------



## 9nr Domestic

UPDATE:

Recruiting Centre: Winnipeg, MB
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Environment: Army
Application Date: April 27/08
First Contact: July 4/08
CFAT: July 14/08
Medical: July 14/08
Interview: July 14/08
Merit Listed: August 20/08
Position Offered: 
Sworn In:
Basic Training:


----------



## Defscyth

Recruiting Centre: Calgary 
Regular/Reserve:  Reserve
Officer/NCM:  Officer
Trade Choice 1:  MP
Trade Choice 2:  Armour
Trade Choice 3:  Signal
Application Date: June, 2008
First Contact: Can't remember
CFAT: August 14
Interview: A brief one on August 14, they indicated there maybe another one?
Medical:  
Position offered: 
Sworn In: 
Basic Training:


----------



## 9nr Domestic

UPDATE:

Recruiting Centre: Winnipeg, MB
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Environment: Army
Application Date: April 27/08
First Contact: July 4/08
CFAT: July 14/08
Medical: July 14/08
Interview: July 14/08
Merit Listed: August 20/08
Position Offered: August 22/08
Sworn In: August 27/08
Basic Training: Sept 2/08


----------



## Skobel

Recruting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soldier
Application Date: July 7, 2008
First Contact: July 14, 2008
Interview: July 22,2008   Done
Medical : July 22, 2008   Done
App Test: July 22, 2008  PASSED 
Position Offered: Aug 26th, Infantry
Sworn In: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Sept 8th, Borden Ontario


I'm in!


----------



## rustysoap

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular (Army)
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3: Engineers
Application Date: 23 November 2007
First Contact: December 6, 2007
CFAT completed : August 26, 2008 - passed
Medical: Pending
Interview completedending.
Job Offer: Pending
Swearing In: Pending
BMQ Start date: Pending


----------



## itooktheshot

Recruiting Centre: Montreal
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Armoured
Trade Choice 2:  Artillery
Trade Choice 3:  Infantry
Application Date: June 23 , 2008
First Contact: July 16, 2008
CFAT: July 24, 2008  Passed
Interview: August 25 2008  Passed
Medical:  August 25 2008
Position offered: August 28, 2008--- Armoured
Sworn In: September 5, 2008
Basic Training: October 6, 2008


----------



## Deleted member 30710

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Avionics Systems Tech
Trade Choice 2: Ammunition Tech
Trade Choice 3: Naval Electronics Tech (radar)
First Contact: June 24, 2008
Application Date: July 3, 2008
CFAT: July 14, 2008 - 47/60 (passed for everything I chose)
Medical: July 15, 2008 
Interview: July 15, 2008
Position Offered: August 28 - Avionics Systems Tech
Swear In: September 4th
Basic Training: September 6th, Borden.


----------



## BlackHalo

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver, BC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armour
Environment: Army
Application Date: April 08
First Contact: May 08
CFAT: May 08 - Pass
Medical: July 08 - Pass
Interview: July 08 - Pass
Merit Listed: August 08
Position Offered: 
Sworn In:
Basic Training:


----------



## Col.Steiner

Recruiting Centre: Montreal
Regular/Reserve:  Full time
Officer/NCM:  Officer
Trade Choice 1:  Infantry
Trade Choice 2:  Armour
Trade Choice 3:  Arty
Application Date: Oct, 2002
First Contact: Not yet
CFAT: Not Yet
Interview: Not yet
Medical:  Not yet
Position offered:None
Sworn In: Not yet
Basic Training: Nt yet


----------



## Feelix

Recruiting Centre: Montreal
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  tech sict
Trade Choice 2:  
Trade Choice 3:  
Application Date: 28 August 2008
First Contact: 2 sept 2008
CFAT: 4 sept 2008
Interview: 
Medical: 
Position offered: 
Sworn In: 
Basic Training:


----------



## rustysoap

**UPDATE**

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular (Army)
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3: Engineers
Application Date: 23 November 2007
First Contact: December 6, 2007
CFAT completed : August 26, 2008 - passed
Medical: September 3rd, 2008 - Need to see optometrist to confirm whether I qualify as V3 or not, also Family Dr. as blood pressure readings were "high" (152/87 and 147/80)
Interview completed: October 2nd, 2008 @ 1pm.
Job Offer: Pending
Swearing In: Pending
BMQ Start date: Pending


----------



## Feelix

UPDATE

Recruiting Centre: Montreal
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  tech sict
Trade Choice 2:  
Trade Choice 3:  
Application Date: 28 August 2008
First Contact: 2 sept 2008
CFAT: 4 sept 2008 
Interview: 23 sept 2008
Medical: 23 sept 2008
Position offered: 
Sworn In: 
Basic Training:


----------



## CJL210

Recruiting Centre: Barrie
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  AVN TECH
Trade Choice 2:  n/a
Trade Choice 3:  n/a
Application Date: Sep 5, 2008
First Contact: 
CFAT: Oct 1, 2008
Interview: Oct 1, 2008
Medical: Oct 1, 2008
Position offered: Waiting for Oct 1
Sworn In: Waiting
Basic Training: August 25


----------



## Celticgirl

Update:



			
				Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Sydney, NS
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer, DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Controller
> Trade Choice 2: Logistics Officer
> Trade Choice 3: Training Development Officer
> Application Date: February 20, 2008
> First Contact: February 20th, 2008
> CFAT: February 26th, 2008 - completed and passed
> Interview: February 27th, 2008
> Medical: February 27th, 2008
> Position offered: Sept. 5, 2008 - Aerospace Controller
> Sworn In: mid-Dec. 2008 (will be notified of date in Nov.)
> Basic Training: Jan. 5th in St. Jean


----------



## koopa

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  Officer
Trade Choice 1:  Aerospace Controller
Trade Choice 2:  Logistics
Trade Choice 3:  Pilot
Application Date: April 2008
First Contact:
CFAT: June 17, 2008
Interview: June 17, 2008
Medical: June 17, 2008 (as of September 4th, Medical declined; low white blood cell count)
Position offered: 
Sworn In: 
Basic Training:


----------



## lone bugler

UPDATE:
Recruiting Center: London
Reg/Res: Primary reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Med Tech
Trade 2: -------
Trade 3: -------
Application Date: October 2007
First Contact: November 2007
CFAT: December 2007
Interview: December 2007
Medical: February 2008
Physical: February 2008
Merit listed: May 15 2008
Position offered: April 1 2008 (med tech)
sworn in: April 10 2008
Basic Training: October 17 2008 (fall weekend BMQ)

well that's it, from application to BMQ, took exactly how long? 1 year! and im sure that's not even that long compared to some people. just a note, I did get a tasking for the summer of 2008 because BMQ was full so the CF does look out for ya, the wait is all worth it


----------



## soccer08

Update


Recruting Center: Toronto, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry (first choice was Intelligence, but experience in the CF is required)
Trade Choice 2:          -
Trade Choice 3:          -
Application Date: March 11 , 2008
First Contact: March 11, 2008  (they scheduled my CFAT & PT right after I handed in my application)
CFAT: March 20, 2008  -Completed
Physical: March 20, 2008   -Completed
Interview: March 26, 2008   -Completed
Medical: March 26, 2008    -Completed  (I just have to get my orthodontist to fill out a form regarding my braces, then I play the waiting game)
Position Offered: May 20, 2008
Sworn In: May 27, 2008
Basic Training: November 21, 2008


----------



## kabogadil

After about a year and four months of WAIT, 2 interviews, an update interview, medical, an update medical, and all the crazy stuff that went through my application... I'm in!

Since my first and second trade of choice didn't work out, I did go for my third, Sig Op!


Recruiting center-Mississauga, ON
Reg/Res- PRes - 709 Communications Regiment Toronto
officer/ncm-ncm
Trade choice 1- Medical Radiation Technologist - Regular 
Trade choice 2- HCA (Officer)- Reserves
Trade choice 3- Sig Op (NCM)- Reserves
Application date- March 29,2007 (on line)
First contact- April 2, 2007
CFAT- May 15th, 2007
Medical- May 15th, 2007 updated June 23, 2008
Interview- October 17, 2007 updated June 23, 2008
Merit Listed-October 17. 2007
Physical Test - June 4, 2008
Position Offered - July 17, 2008
Sworn in- July 24, 2008
BMQ starts- Oct 17, 2008


----------



## Mario

Mario said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
> Regular/Reserve:  Regular
> Officer/NCM:  NCM
> Trade Choice 1:  Armoured Soldier
> Trade Choice 2:  N/A
> Trade Choice 3:  N/A
> Application Date: June 25, 2008
> First Contact: June 25, 2008
> CFAT: July 3, 2008 (passed)
> Interview: July 14th (passed)
> Medical: July 14th (passed)
> Position offered: Waiting
> Sworn In: N/A
> Basic Training: N/A



Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 2:  N/A
Trade Choice 3:  N/A
Application Date: June 25, 2008
First Contact: June 25, 2008
CFAT: July 3, 2008 (passed)
Interview: July 14, 2008 (passed)
Medical: July 14, 2008 (passed)
Position offered: September 05, 2008
Sworn In: September 17, 2008
Basic Training: September 29, 2008

Oh boy, here goes.


----------



## Epithet

Recruiting Center: Calgary, Alberta
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: September 08, 2008
First Contact: September 09, 2008
Interview: Booked for September 15, 2008
Medical : --
App Test: Booked for September 15, 2008
Position Offered: --
Sworn In: --
Basic Training Begins: --

And so.. it begins.


----------



## Grando

Well the finish is finally here!



			
				Grando said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Saskatoon
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer - DEO
> Trade Choice 1: AEC
> Trade Choice 2: n/a
> Trade Choice 3: n/a
> Application Date: June 9, 2008
> First Contact: June 10, 2008
> Medical Completed : June 17, 2008 - additional information received by CFRC July 14/17, 2008
> Aircrew Eye Test Completed: June 17, 2008 - received  by CFRC July 2, 2008
> Aircrew Blood Test Completed: June 23, 2008 - received by CFRC July 2, 2008
> Aptitude Completed: June 17, 2008 (97th Percentile)
> Interview Completed: June 17, 2008
> Aircrew Aptitude Test Completed: June 23, 2008 (9/9)
> Aircrew Medical Completed: n/a due to taking ANAV off application June 25, 2008
> File Sent To RMO: July 18, 2008
> RMO Clearance: Uncertain
> Merit Listed: Uncertain
> Position Offered: September 8, 2008
> Basic Training Begins: January 5, 2008


----------



## ktforjc

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Infantry
Trade Choice 2:  N/A
Trade Choice 3:  N/A
Application Date: September 6, 2008
First Contact: September 9, 2008
CFAT: September 11, 2008
Interview: --
Medical: --
Position offered: --
Sworn In: --
Basic Training: --


----------



## AgentSmith

Recruiting Center: Windsor, ON
Regular/Reserve:  Reserve
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Armoured Soldier
Application Date: April 18 2008
First Contact: April 18 2008
CFAT: April 22 2008 -passed-
Interview: May 2 2008 -passed-
Medical: May 20 2008 -passed-
PT test: July 15 2008 -passed-
Position offered: September 10
Sworn in: September 13 
Basic Training: TBA


----------



## rtangri

changed from applying to for CEOTP to regular NCM (although I was merit listed, I was given a weak score, decided I would go ahead with the NCM beginning, and once I am finished my basic undergrad (done 1 yr at u of t) will apply as a commissioned officer.

Recruiting Center: Mississauga, ON
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Infantry Soldier
Application Date (CEOTP): July 14 2008
CFAT (CEOTP): July 2008 -passed-
Interview (CEOTP): August 10 2008 -passed-
Medical (CEOTP): July 2008 -passed-
PT test:  -n/a-
Merit Listed for CEOTP: August 13, 2008
Changed to NCM application on September 10, 2008
Position offered:
Sworn in: 
Basic Training:


----------



## Luvs 2 Curl

Luvs 2 Curl said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Avionics Systems Tech
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> First Contact: January 2008
> Application Date: June 2, 2008
> CFAT: June 16, 2008 - 55/60
> Medical: June 24, 2008 - Cleared: August 22, 2008
> Interview: June 24, 2008
> Position Offered: waiting September 10, 2008
> Swear In: Waiting September 23, 2008
> Basic Training: Waiting September 29, 2008


----------



## rtangri

changed from applying to for CEOTP to regular NCM (although I was merit listed, I was given a weak score, decided I would go ahead with the NCM beginning, and once I am finished my basic undergrad (done 1 yr at u of t) will apply as a commissioned officer.

Recruiting Center: Mississauga, ON
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Infantry Soldier
Application Date (CEOTP): July 14 2008
CFAT (CEOTP): July 2008 -passed-
Interview (CEOTP): August 10 2008 -passed-
Medical (CEOTP): July 2008 -passed-
PT test:  -n/a-
Merit Listed for CEOTP: August 13, 2008
Changed to NCM application on September 10, 2008
Position offered: Sept. 12/08
Sworn in: October 1, 2008
Basic Training: October 6. 2008


TIME TO LOSE SOME WEIGHT lol


----------



## ktforjc

ktforjc said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
> Regular/Reserve:  Regular
> Officer/NCM:  NCM
> Trade Choice 1:  Infantry
> Trade Choice 2:  N/A
> Trade Choice 3:  N/A
> Application Date: September 6, 2008
> First Contact: September 9, 2008
> CFAT: September 11, 2008 -passed-
> Medical: September 12, 2008 -passed-
> Interview: September 29, 2008
> Position offered: --
> Sworn In: --
> Basic Training: --


----------



## JABAC

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Calagry
Regular/Reserve : Regular
Officer/NCM : NCM
Trade Choice : Med Tech
Application Date : November / 2007
First Contact : November / 2007
CFAT : December 2007 (Passed)
Interview : December 2007
Medical : January 2008 (Passed)
Position Offered : January 2008 (Med Tech)
Re-contact : July 3 / 2008 (re-opened file)

Position Offered : Sept 9 / 2008 (Med Tech)
Sworn in : Sept 24 / 2008 
BMQ : Sept 29 / 2008

Well, here goes nothing...


----------



## Kr3w

**UPDATE**
Recruiting Centre: Halifax
Component: Regular, NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: June 2nd 08
First Contact: June 10th 08
CFAT: June 16th 08
Medical: June 16th 08
Interview: June 20th 08
File Put on Hold: June 20th- July 26th (Needed Medical Documents)
Merit Listed: Aug 7th 08
Position Offered: Sept 18th 08
Sworn In: Oct 12th 08
BMQ: Oct 13th 08

SO PUMPED AND READY TO GO!!!


----------



## JordanB

Recruiting Centre: St. John's, NL
Component: Regular, NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sig OP
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: March 31 2008
First Contact: March 31 2008
CFAT: approx. June 2007
Medical: September 19 2008
Interview: September 10 2008
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: Sept 24 2008
Sworn In: 
BMQ: October 19 2008


----------



## Formulasteel

Recruiting Centre: Windsor, ON
Component: CEOTP
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Controller
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: April 8, 2008
First Contact: April 8, 2008
CFAT: approx. May 6, 2008
Medical: June 3, 2008
Interview: August 14, 2008
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Sworn In: 
BMQ:


----------



## paffomaybe

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Component: Reserve, Officer
Trade Choice 1: HCA
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: June 2006
First Contact: June 2006
CFAT: July 2006
Medical: Oct 2007
Interview: July 2008
Merit Listed: Aug 2008
Position Offered: Sept 2008 
Sworn In: Oct 2008
BMQ: Nov 2008


----------



## jazzy0410

Recruiting Centre:Montreal
Component: Regular, NCM
Trade Choice 1:Comm Rsch
Trade Choice 2: Sig Op
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: June 25th 2008
First Contact: June 23th 2008
CFAT: July 31st 2008 (Qualified for all my trades)
Medical: August 11th 2008
File Put on Hold: August 11th- September 5th 2008  (Needed Medical Documents from my opt. &  Family Physcian)
Interview: September 26th  2008
Merit Listed:Sept 26th, 2008
Position Offered: _waiting _ (should be in 2 weeks or less Hopefully) 
Sworn : _waiting _
BMQ: _waiting _

I'm really getting excited now. I've been wanting to do this for a really long time now.


----------



## skhansw

Recruiting Centre: Mississauga, Ontario
Component: Regular, Officer
Trade Choice 1: Military Police Officer
Trade Choice 2: Artillery Officer
Trade Choice 3: Armor Officer
Application Date: June 20 2008
First Contact: June 20 2008
CFAT: June 26 2008
Medical: July 15 2008
Interview: July 15 2008
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered:
Sworn In:
BMQ:


----------



## jazzy0410

jazzy0410 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre:Montreal
> Component: Regular, NCM
> Trade Choice 1:Comm Rsch
> Trade Choice 2: Sig Op
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: June 25th 2008
> First Contact: June 23th 2008
> CFAT: July 31st 2008 (Qualified for all my trades)
> Medical: August 11th 2008
> File Put on Hold: August 11th- September 5th 2008  (Needed Medical Documents from my opt. &  Family Physcian)
> Interview: September 26th  2008
> Merit Listed:Sept 26th, 2008
> Position Offered: _waiting _ (should be in 2 weeks or less Hopefully)
> Sworn : _waiting _
> BMQ: _waiting _
> 
> I'm really getting excited now. I've been wanting to do this for a really long time now.



Recruiting Centre:Montreal
Component: Regular, NCM
Trade Choice 1:Comm Rsch
Trade Choice 2: Sig Op
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: June 25th 2008
First Contact: June 23th 2008
CFAT: July 31st 2008 (Qualified for all my trades)
Medical: August 11th 2008
File Put on Hold: August 11th- September 5th 2008  (Needed Medical Documents from my opt. &  Family Physcian)
Interview: September 26th  2008
Merit Listed:Sept 26th, 2008
Position Offered: Comm Rsch - Navy
Sworn : October 7th
BMQ: October 13th


----------



## S.Simpson

S.Simpson said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: London
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry(RCR)
> Trade Choice 2: Armoured Crewman
> Trade Choice 3: ------------
> Application Date: May 28, 2008
> First Contact: May 28, 2008
> CFAT: June 3rd, 2008 (Passed)
> Medical: June 6th 2008 (Passed)
> Interview: June 6th 2008 (Passed)
> Merit Listed: September 2008
> Position Offered: September 15, 2008(Declined, family issues)
> Sworn In: --------
> BMQ: --------


----------



## Feelix

UPDATE

Recruiting Centre: Montreal
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  tech sict
Trade Choice 2:  op sign
Trade Choice 3:  
Application Date: 28 August 2008
First Contact: 2 sept 2008
CFAT: 4 sept 2008 
Interview: 29 sept 2008
Medical: 23 sept 2008
Position offered: 
Sworn In: 
Basic Training :


----------



## jacob_ns

I'll bite. 

Recruiting Centre: Halifax, Nova Scotia.
Component: Reg. Force, NCM, Air Force
Trade Choice 1: AVN
Trade Choice 2: AVS
Trade Choice 3: Image Tech
Application Date: September 18, 2008
First Contact: September 22, 2008
Medical, aptitude completed : tba
Interview completed: tba
Position Offered: tba
Basic Training Begins: tba


----------



## grmpz1

grmpz1 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Mississauga
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: infantry
> Trade Choice 2: N/A
> Application Date: March 2008
> First Contact: March 27th, 2008
> CFAT: April,24 2008
> Interview: May 20, 2008
> Medical: May 20, 2008
> Physical: May 14th, 2008
> Position offered: -
> Sworn In: - september 11 2008
> Basic Training: november 14


----------



## felixla

Recruiting Centre: North York, Ontario
Component: Regular, Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Logistics
Trade Choice 3: Armour
Application Date: September 29 2008
First Contact: TBA
CFAT: TBA
Medical: TBA
Interview: TBA
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Sworn In:
BMQ:


----------



## BlackHalo

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver, BC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armour
Environment: Army
Application Date: April 08
First Contact: May 08
CFAT: May 08 - Pass
Medical: July 08 - Pass
Interview: July 08 - Pass
Merit Listed: August 08
Position Offered: Infantry w/ PPCLI, 3 year contract, September 08
Sworn In: October 9, '08
Basic Training: October 20, '08


----------



## lennoj

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery - 30th FD Reg
Environment: Army
Application Date: August 08
First Contact: August 08
CFAT: August 08 - Pass (48/60) - For those interested: you need atleast 37points (or 36) to be eligible for an officer position.
Medical: August 08 - Pass
Interview: August 08 - Pass
Fitness: Sept 08 - Pass - Has anyone else done the step test in lieu of the 20m beep test?
Merit Listed: Sept 08
Position Offered: Sept 08
Sworn In: Oct 08
Basic Training: Waiting on dates/scheduling.

Expressed thanks to those on here who have contributed useful information and to the members of CFRC Ottawa.


----------



## AWOL

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry - 48th Highlanders
Trade Choice 2:
Trade choice 3:
Environment: Army
Application Date: April 21
First Contact: June 25
CFAT: July 21 - Pass
Medical: August 21 - Pass * sent in a form for "audible wheezing"
Interview: August 21 - Pass (informal)
Fitness: August 21 - Pass (step test)
Sworn In: September 30
Position Offered: September 30
Basic Training: November 21-23 Moss Park

*Every other Friday until initial kitting in November, i go in to be "orientated", I'm not quite sure what this means, but i find out this Friday. PT ?  ;D


----------



## Chortle

Recruiting Centre: Fredericton, NB
Component: Regular, Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2: Artillery Officer
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Mid June 2008
First Contact: June 2008
CFAT: June 2008
Medical: July 2008
Interview: August 2008
Merit Listed: August 15 2008
Position Offered: Oct 7 2008
Position Offered: Artillery Officer
Sworn In: Dec 18 2008
BMQ: Jan 5 2009


----------



## kwon

kwon said:
			
		

> *UPDATE*
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: -
> Trade Choice 3: -
> Application Date: November 2007
> First Contact: 14 November 2007
> Aptitude completed : 25 November 2007
> Medical completed: - 17 March 2008
> Physical Test completed: - 17 March 2008
> Interview completed: 17 March 2008
> Position Offered: - Infantry
> Swear-In Ceremony: - TBA




Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: November 2007
First Contact: 14 November 2007
Aptitude completed : 25 November 2007
Medical completed: - 17 March 2008
Physical Test completed: - 17 March 2008
Interview completed: 17 March 2008
Position Offered: - Infantry
Swear-In Ceremony: - 8 October 2008


----------



## ringer98

Chortle said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Fredericton, NB
> Component: Regular, Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
> Trade Choice 2: Artillery Officer
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: Mid June 2008
> First Contact: June 2008
> CFAT: June 2008
> Medical: July 2008
> Interview: August 2008
> Merit Listed: August 15 2008
> Position Offered: Oct 7 2008
> Position Offered: Artillery Officer
> Sworn In: Dec 18 2008
> BMQ: Jan 5 2009



Sorry guys, what deos "merit listed" mean? I went back through the posts a few pages, and some have that step, and others don't.


----------



## kincanucks

ringer98 said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, what deos "merit listed" mean? I went back through the posts a few pages, and some have that step, and others don't.



It means you have completed the process and are in position to be selected in competition with the other merit listed applicants.


----------



## ringer98

Recruiting Centre: Barrie, ON
Component: CEOTP
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: August 8, 2008
First Contact: August 8, 2008
CFAT: September 3, 2008
Medical: September 17, 2008
Interview: September 17, 2008
Merit Listed: September 17, 2008
Position Offered: ???
Sworn In: ???
BMQ: ???


----------



## TheSam

ecruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver/HMCS Discovery
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: INT OP
Trade Choice 2: -NCI OP
Trade Choice 3: -NES OP
Application Date: October 8/08
First Contact: x
Aptitude completed : x
Medical completed: - x
Physical Test completed: - x
Interview completed: x
Position Offered: - x
Swear-In Ceremony: - x

This should be interesting, as I'm currently in Kelowna untill April of 09. Hopefully they can organize a few things into one day so I don't have to make a number of trips down.


----------



## mattrylands

recuiting center: CFRC Calgary
Entry plan: Regular Force, NCM
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: Firefighter
Application Date: September 29/08
First contact: Spetember 29/08
CFAT, Med I, Interveiw completed: October 6/08
Med II completed: October 7/08
Position offered: x
Swear-in: x
BMQ: x


----------



## Theweatherman

Recruiting Center: CFRC Regina
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Weapons tech
Trade Choice 2: -Meteorological tech
Trade Choice 3: -Combat engineer
Application Date: 9/12/08
Aptitude completed : 9/29/08
Medical completed: - 9/29/08
Interview completed: 9/29/08
Merit listed: 10/7/08
Position Offered: - 
Swear-In Ceremony: -


----------



## mjc_1812

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: March 2008
First Contact: March 2008
Aptitude completed : 3 April 2008
Medical completed: 8 April 2008, 26 June 2008 (29 August 2008)*
Physical Test completed: - 
Interview completed: 26 June 2008
Position Offered: Artillery
Swear-In Ceremony: 17 December 2008

*Didn't have the proper vision requirements the first time around so I got corrective surgery. Second medical went good, but they told me I needed to wait 3 months after my operation and get a couple of forms filled out. The date in brackets was the date those forms were handed in.


----------



## BCBoy

Recuiting center: Vancouver
Entry plan: Regular Force, NCM
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: 
Trade choice 3:
Application Date: August 15/08
First contact: August 19/08
CFAT, Medical, Interveiw completed: August 26/08
Position offered: October 16/08
Swear-in: October 23/08
BMQ: October 27/08


----------



## Long Sword

Recruting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Armour Officer
Trade Choice 3: Artillery Officer
Application Date: July, 2005
First Contact: August, 2005
CFAT completed : August 2005
Interview completed: 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## S.Simpson

Recruiting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry(RCR)
Trade Choice 2: Armoured Crewman
Trade Choice 3: ------------
Application Date: May 28, 2008
First Contact: May 28, 2008
CFAT: June 3rd, 2008 (Passed)
Medical: June 6th 2008 (Passed)
Interview: June 6th 2008 (Passed)
Merit Listed: September 2008
Position Offered: October 15th, 2008(Infantry, RCR)
Sworn In: October 20th, 2008
BMQ: October 27th, 2008


----------



## canuckkwan

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry 
Trade Choice 2: Med. Tech.
Trade Choice 3: Sig. Op.
Application Date: April 2008
First Contact: April 2008
CFAT: May 2008
Medical: May 2008
Interview: June 2008
Merit Listed: August/September 2008
Position Offered: n/a
Sworn In: n/a
BMQ: n/a


----------



## Theweatherman

Recruiting Center: CFRC Regina
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Weapons tech
Trade Choice 2: -Meteorological tech
Trade Choice 3: -Combat engineer
Application Date: 9/12/08
Aptitude completed : 9/29/08
Medical completed: - 9/29/08
Interview completed: 9/29/08
Merit listed: 10/7/08
Position Offered: - 10/20/08 Weapons tech
Swear-In Ceremony: -10/21/08
BMQ: 10/27/08

This is going to be an interesting week...


----------



## Mike Baker

Might as well do this out again...


Recruiting Center: CFRC/D St. John's
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Cbt Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Weps Tech(Land)
Trade Choice 3: Arty
Application Date: Oct 21, 2008
First Contact: n/a
Aptitude: n/a
Medical: n/a
PT Test completed: n/a
Interview completed: n/a
Job offer: n/a
Swearing in: n/a
BMQ start date: n/a


Yeah, that's right, I'm actually going to join this time. No more idiocy on my part :

Beav


----------



## TheSam

TheSam said:
			
		

> ecruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver/HMCS Discovery
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: INT OP
> Trade Choice 2: -NCI OP
> Trade Choice 3: -NES OP
> Application Date: October 8/08
> First Contact: October 21/08
> Aptitude completed : x
> Medical completed: - x
> Physical Test completed: - x
> Interview completed: x
> Position Offered: - x
> Swear-In Ceremony: - x
> 
> This should be interesting, as I'm currently in Kelowna untill April of 09. Hopefully they can organize a few things into one day so I don't have to make a number of trips down.


----------



## krysta

recruiting center: Pembroke
applied for: RMS Clerk
Application submitted: Oct 8
Aptitutude test: Oct 20
Medical: Oct 23
Interview: ?
en rolment: ?
BMQ: ?

Going good and fast so far


----------



## CJL210

Recruiting Centre: Barrie
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  AVN TECH
Trade Choice 2:  n/a
Trade Choice 3:  n/a
Application Date: Sep 5, 2008
First Contact: Set a date when applied
CFAT: Oct 1, 2008
Interview: Oct 15, 2008
Medical: Oct 15, 2008
Position offered: Waiting to hear back
Sworn In: Waiting
Basic Training: Waiting


----------



## canuckkwan

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry 
Trade Choice 2: Med. Tech.
Trade Choice 3: Sig. Op.
Application Date: April 2008
First Contact: April 2008
CFAT: May 2008
Medical: May 2008
Interview: June 2008
Merit Listed: August/September 2008
Position Offered: Infantry
Sworn In: October 30, 2008
BMQ: TBD

...how do you edit a post? I was trying to change my original one but couldn't find an edit or modify button or the sort

_edit: now I see an edit and modify button for this post, but not for the original post._


----------



## dregeneau

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry 
Trade Choice 2: ---------
Trade Choice 3: ---------
Application Date: March 2008
First Contact: March 2008
CFAT: March 2008
Medical: April 2008
Interview: March 2008
PT: July 2008
Position Offered: Infantry
Sworn In: September 26, 2008
BMQ: Currently on pre-course parade nights, waiting to find out date for BMQ. Possibly we will be starting up on November 14th.


----------



## Cooper

Recruiting Center: Calgary, Alberta
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armored
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: September 08, 08
First Contact: September 09, 08
Interview: September 15, 08 (Passed)
Medical - Part 1: September 15, 08 (Passed)
              Part 2: September 23, 08 (Passed)
App Test: September 15, 08 (Passed)
Contacted Again: October 24, 08 (Medical filled out incorrectly by physician, to be redone.)
Position Offered: --
Sworn In: --
Basic Training Begins: --


----------



## CJL210

CJL210 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Barrie
> Regular/Reserve:  Regular
> Officer/NCM:  NCM
> Trade Choice 1:  AVN TECH
> Trade Choice 2:  n/a
> Trade Choice 3:  n/a
> Application Date: Sep 5, 2008
> First Contact: Set a date when applied
> CFAT: Oct 1, 2008
> Interview: Oct 15, 2008
> Medical: Oct 15, 2008
> Position offered: Waiting to hear back
> Sworn In: Waiting
> Basic Training: Waiting



Recruiting Centre: Barrie
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  AVN TECH
Trade Choice 2:  n/a
Trade Choice 3:  n/a
Application Date: Sep 5, 2008
First Contact: Set a date when applied
CFAT: Oct 1, 2008
Interview: Oct 15, 2008
Medical: Oct 15, 2008
Position offered: Oct 27, 2008
Sworn In: Oct 30, 2008
Basic Training: Nov 3, 2008

Look forward to it and good luck everyone.


----------



## Feelix

UPDATE

Recruiting Centre: Montreal
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  tech sict
Trade Choice 2:  op sign
Trade Choice 3:  
Application Date: 28 August 2008
First Contact: 2 sept 2008
CFAT: 4 sept 2008 
Interview: 29 sept 2008
Medical: 23 sept 2008
Position offered: Signal Operator
Sworn In: 5 november 2008
Basic Training : 17 november 2008

2 month and a half for the entire process... not too bad i think


----------



## George Wallace

Everyone entering the Recruiting Process to join any Element of the Canadian Forces, Regular or Reserves is an _individual_.

Timings for each individual going through the process will be different and there is no control on how long the following will take:

Medical reviews.

Enhanced Reliability Checks.

BackCheck.

The complete application process will vary in length depending on many factors.  Those who are in perfect physical condition, perfect health, no Criminal Record, good Credit Rating, good education credentials, good references, good marks on the CFAT, and fill the major criteria to join the CF will progress faster than those who may have a problem or two in those matters.  There is no guaranteed time that any part of the process will be completed.


----------



## ktforjc

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: September 6, 2008
First Contact: September 9, 2008
CFAT: September 11, 2008 -passed-
Medical: September 12, 2008 -passed-
Interview: September 29, 2008 -passed-
Merit Listed: October 28, 2008
Position Offered: --
Sworn In: --
BMQ: --


----------



## Mike Baker

Recruiting Center: CFRC/D St. John's
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Cbt Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Weps Tech(Land)
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Oct 21, 2008
First Contact: Nov. 7, 2008
Aptitude: Nov 19, 2008
Medical: Nov 19, 2008
Interview: Nov 19, 2008
Job offer: n/a
Swearing in: n/a
BMQ start date: n/a


;D
Beav


----------



## R. Jorgensen

Recruiting Center: Calgary, Alberta
Regular/Reserve: Res
Unit: King's Own (Calgary) Regiment
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured
Trade Choice 2: Military Police
Trade Choice 3: Weapons Tech (Land)
Application Date: 03 November 08
First Contact: 04 Nov 08
Interview: ------
Medical   Part 1: ------
              Part 2: ------
App Test: ------
Contacted Again: ------
Position Offered: ------
Sworn In: ------
Basic Training Begins: ------

I'll be getting on it soon, Iasked if I could wait until mid-December to being in Birth Certificate and References etc. so I can do some schedule shuffling and recover from sports injury.


----------



## adaminc

Recruiting Center: CFRC/D Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: LCIS Tech (227)
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: July 24/08
First Contact: July 24/08
CFAT Test: July 30/08
Medical: August 15/08
Interview: August 25/08
Position Offered: LCIS Technician (227), November 14/08
Sworn In: November 19/08
Basic Training Begins: November 24/08


----------



## ktforjc

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: September 6, 2008
First Contact: September 9, 2008
CFAT: September 11, 2008 -passed-
Medical: September 12, 2008 -passed-
Interview: September 29, 2008 -passed-
Merit Listed: October 28, 2008
Position Offered: Combat Engineer - November 17, 2008
Sworn In: Novermber 26, 2008
BMQ: December 1, 2008


----------



## Sukintu

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry R031- 48th highrs
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: January 17th, 2008
First Contact: February 2008
Med, aptitude completed : Medical completed October 2008, Aptitude completed February 2008
PT Test completed: Completed February 2008, expired in September, Completed again November 20th 2008.
Merit listed: November 20th 2008.
Interview completed: February 2008
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A
Sworn in:N/A


----------



## Mike Baker

Recruiting Center: CFRC/D St. John's
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Cbt Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Weps Tech(Land)
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Oct 21, 2008
First Contact: Nov. 7, 2008
Aptitude: Nov 19, 2008     Passed
Medical: Nov 19, 2008      Passed-ish (Waiting for an eye appointment)
Interview: Nov 19, 2008   Passed
Job offer: n/a
Swearing in: n/a
BMQ start date: n/a


----------



## stryte

Recruiting Center: CFRC Regina/Regina Armoury
Regular/Reserves: Reserves
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Nov 21, 2008
First Contact:n/a
Aptitude: n/a
Medical: n/a
Interview: n/a
Job offer: n/a
Sworn in: n/a


----------



## R. Jorgensen

Recruiting Center: Calgary, Alberta
Regular/Reserve: PRes
Unit: King's Own (Calgary) Regiment -> CONFIRMED
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: *Armoured*
Trade Choice 2: Military Police
Trade Choice 3: Weapons Tech (Land)
Application Date: 03 November 08
First Contact: 04 Nov 08
Interview: ------
Fitness Test: ------
Medical   Part 1: ------
              Part 2: ------
App Test: ------
Contacted Again: ------
Position Offered: ------
Sworn In: ------
Basic Training Begins: ------

I missed the Fall-Spring course for the Weekend/Part-Time BMQ so if I get my paperwork in now; I'll be attending BMQ in either Mewata (Calgary), in Edmonton or Wainwright Full-Time over the summer.

However my doctor has cleared me and my injury has healed enough that I am able to participate in High-Impact activities; just need one more reference for the application package.


----------



## derael

Recruiting Center: CFRC Edmonton
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armour
Trade Choice 3: MARS
Application Date: Nov 21, 2008
First Contact: N/A
CFAT: Previously Completed
Medical: N/A
Interview: N/A
Job offer: N/A
Sworn in: N/A


----------



## Rockmonix

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Avionics Tech
Trade Choice 2: Com Ops
Trade Choice 3: MP
Application Date: Nov 6, 2008
First Contact: Nov 12, 2008
CFAT: Dec 15, 2008
Medical: Dec 15, 2008
Interview: Dec 15, 2008
Job offer: N/A
Sworn in: N/A


----------



## Snafu-Bar

Recruiting centre:CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserves:Regular
Officer/NCM:NCM
Trade Choice 1:Artillery
Trade Choice 2:Sig Op
Trade Choice 3:Ammo Tech
Application date: October-ish 07
CFAT - passed
Medical- passed
Interview- passed 

Job Offered orginally Sig-Op, Changed to Artillery
Swearing In: Thurday Nov 27/08
BMQ Dec 1 at St.Jean

 Zoooom. Hurry up and wait is now hurry the hell up double time...

Cheers and thanks to all who helped and guilded me along the way,as well as a big hats off to the excellent staff at the Hamilton CFRC.


----------



## Marshall

Did not realize this was here  8)

Recruiting Center: CFRC HALIFAX

Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer

Trade Choice 1: Armour
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Infantry

Application Date: October 08
First Contact: Several days later
CFAT: Early November - Passed above average (Did not qualify for Aerospace Engineer or something like that.. darn...lol)
Medical: Early November - Passed 100%
Interview: Early November - Passed

Job offer: N/A
Sworn in: N/A


----------



## Molyno

Recruting Center: CFRC Kingston
Component: Reg Force NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry, PPCLI
Trade Choice 2:N/A
Trade Choice 3:N/A
Application Date: September 9, 2008
First Contact: September 16, 2008
CFAT: Completed, September 29, 2008
Medical:  Passed, 10 November 2008
Interview: 10 Noember 2008
Position Offered: 27 November 2008, Infantry, PPCLI
Basic Training Begins: 5 January 2009


----------



## Celticgirl

Marshall said:
			
		

> - Passed above average (Did not qualify for Aerospace Engineer or something like that.. darn...lol)



Aerospace Controller?


----------



## ringer98

ringer98 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Barrie, ON
> Component: CEOTP
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: x
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: August 8, 2008
> First Contact: August 8, 2008
> CFAT: September 3, 2008
> Medical: September 17, 2008
> Interview: September 17, 2008
> Merit Listed: September 17, 2008
> Position Offered: ???
> Sworn In: ???
> BMQ: ???



Recruitment Centre: Barrie
NCM/Officer: NCM
Trade Choice: Infantry
Application Date: December 1, 2008
First Contact: August 8, 2008
CFAT September 3, 2008
Interview: December 5, 2008
Merit Listed: ------
Position Offered: ------
Sworn In: ------
BMQ: ------


----------



## Marinero2008

ringer98 said:
			
		

> Recruitment Centre: Barrie
> NCM/Officer: NCM
> Trade Choice: Infantry
> Application Date: December 1, 2008
> First Contact: August 8, 2008
> CFAT September 3, 2008
> Interview: December 5, 2008
> Merit Listed: ------
> Position Offered: ------
> Sworn In: ------
> BMQ: ------



You have dates mixed up here, I think. You applied today and were contacted in August 08 ?  ???


----------



## forza_milan

My first post here. Just wanted to express my appreciation for this forum and for all the useful information I have gathered from here, which helped me understand so much about the CF, the C&E branch and the application process.  

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Signal Officer
Trade Choice 2:N/A
Trade Choice 3:N/A
Application Date: July 2008 
First Contact: A few weeks after applying. 
Pre-sec: Nov, 2008  - Passed
CFAT: July 28th, 2008 - Passed
Medical:  Dec 1st, 2008 - Passed pending submission of form from the optometrist. (EDIT: Handed in form on Dec 2nd)
Interview: Dec 1st, 2008 - Completed


----------



## ringer98

korabian said:
			
		

> You have dates mixed up here, I think. You applied today and were contacted in August 08 ?  ???



Not mixed up.. originally applied for Infantry Officer under CEOTP. Was taking longer than I wanted to wait. SO I re-applied today for Infantry


----------



## Narcisse

Why did you changed from Officer to NCM ?


----------



## George Wallace

Narcisse said:
			
		

> Why did you changed from Officer to NCM ?



 ???



			
				ringer98 said:
			
		

> Not mixed up.. originally applied for Infantry Officer under CEOTP. Was taking longer than I wanted to wait. SO I re-applied today for Infantry


----------



## HeadLamp

Marshall said:
			
		

> Did not realize this was here  8)
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC HALIFAX
> 
> Regular/Reserves: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> 
> Trade Choice 1: Armour
> Trade Choice 2: Artillery
> Trade Choice 3: Infantry
> 
> Application Date: October 08
> First Contact: Several days later
> CFAT: Early November - Passed above average (Did not qualify for Aerospace Engineer or something like that.. darn...lol)
> Medical: Early November - Passed 100%
> Interview: Early November - Passed
> 
> Job offer: N/A
> Sworn in: N/A



 I applied for Sig Op on November 7th at CFRC Halifax and have yet to recieve a call back! I am happy it was so quick for you though. Hopefully I will hear from them before Christmas, but if not I guess I'll just have to phone them in late January sometime.


----------



## Molyno

Took me about 3 1/2 months... would have been faster but they forgot about me... I called the 1-800 number on the recruiting website. They answered the phone and looked into my file and said "No one called you?" LOL. I called my CFRC and from then on it was really quick. Give them a call if you've been waiting awhile...


----------



## SkyHeff

Been waiting a long time to finally add this..

Recruiting Center: CFRC London
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Dec 12, 2008
First Contact:n/a
Aptitude: n/a
Medical: n/a
Interview: n/a
Job offer: n/a
Sworn in: n/a


----------



## Marshall

HeadLamp said:
			
		

> I applied for Sig Op on November 7th at CFRC Halifax and have yet to recieve a call back! I am happy it was so quick for you though. Hopefully I will hear from them before Christmas, but if not I guess I'll just have to phone them in late January sometime.



Yea, I am not sure why it differs from person to person. Guess it depends on the CFRC. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## HeadLamp

Marshall said:
			
		

> Yea, I am not sure why it differs from person to person. Guess it depends on the CFRC. Hope it goes well for you.



 So far it's going well. The CFAT allowed me to qualify for all trades, but my Gr. 10 education didn't . Passed the interview and right now I am just waiting for my medical and security clearance to be cleared. I think I enjoyed doing the Med/Int/CFAT more than the waiting so far. I would have to say this made me more excited than Christmas  ;D.


----------



## ringer98

ringer98 said:
			
		

> Recruitment Centre: Barrie
> NCM/Officer: NCM
> Trade Choice: Infantry
> Application Date: December 1, 2008
> First Contact: August 8, 2008
> CFAT September 3, 2008
> Interview: December 5, 2008
> Merit Listed: ------
> Position Offered: ------
> Sworn In: ------
> BMQ: ------



Recruitment Centre: Barrie
NCM/Officer: NCM
Trade Choice: Infantry
Application Date: December 1, 2008
First Contact: August 8, 2008
CFAT September 3, 2008
Interview: December 5, 2008
Merit Listed: December 8, 2008
Position Offered: December 12, 2008
Sworn In: December 18, 2008
BMQ: January 5, 2009


----------



## Celticgirl

@ringer98 - It would appear you'll be starting Jan. 5th after all! Congrats!


----------



## Marshall

ringer98 said:
			
		

> Recruitment Centre: Barrie
> NCM/Officer: NCM
> Trade Choice: Infantry
> Application Date: December 1, 2008
> First Contact: August 8, 2008
> CFAT September 3, 2008
> Interview: December 5, 2008
> Merit Listed: December 8, 2008
> Position Offered: December 12, 2008
> Sworn In: December 18, 2008
> BMQ: January 5, 2009



Congrats.


			
				HeadLamp said:
			
		

> So far it's going well. The CFAT allowed me to qualify for all trades, but my Gr. 10 education didn't . Passed the interview and right now I am just waiting for my medical and security clearance to be cleared. I think I enjoyed doing the Med/Int/CFAT more than the waiting so far. I would have to say this made me more excited than Christmas  ;D.



So you got pretty high on CFAT but your Gr10 made it so some were not available? darn. I did good on CFAT too, but not AS good I guess  :blotto: Hopefully the medical gets done fast for you, with the holidays coming up and selection board in January.


----------



## HeadLamp

> Hopefully the medical gets done fast for you, with the holidays coming up and selection board in January.



 Thanks  . From what I understand from reading the boards is that Sig Op is OSL. So once/if my medical and security is approved the local recruitment center would be able to make the job offer directly. 

 I see you also applied at CFRC Halifax. How long do you have to sit until they do selections for 09-10 ROTP? It hasn't even been a full week for me and I'm having trouble passing time quickly, so I can imagine having to wait months would be killer.

 After reading quite a number of negative stories about the recruitment process I've been extremely impressed with how smooth/fast it has been so far. I havn't had one mishap yet and all the estimated times given by recruiters/career counsellors have been pretty much bang on.


----------



## Kebel

Recruting Center: Québec city
Regular/Reserve: Reserve (Voltigeurs de Québec)
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: Sept 22, 2008
First Contact: Sept 29, 2008
CFAT completed : Dec 4, 2008
Med, PT Test completed: Dec 10, 2008
Interview completed: Dec 17, 2008
Position Offered: _They said about january-february_
Basic Training Begins: _They said around April_


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Kebel said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Québec city
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve (Voltigeurs de Québec)
> Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: -
> Trade Choice 3: -
> Application Date: Sept 22, 2008
> First Contact: Sept 29, 2008
> CFAT completed : Dec 4, 2008
> Med, PT Test completed: Dec 10, 2008
> *Interview completed: Dec 17, 2008*
> Position Offered: _They said about january-february_
> Basic Training Begins: _They said around April_



How can your interview be completed if today is 14 Dec ???


----------



## Highlander60

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> How can your interview be completed if today is 14 Dec ???



Well that is just how good our recruiting system is now.......


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Highlander60 said:
			
		

> Well that is just how good our recruiting system is now.......



right  :


----------



## George Wallace

No.  Really!  Don't you know that members of the CF work 24 and 7, 52 weeks of the year.  They have no lives, but to answer your inquiries about joining the CF whenever you feel the urge to give them a call.  They can even post date your documents so that you can do other things.  

Use some common sense.  

The kid probably made a typo.


----------



## Highlander60

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> right  :



It's easy to be critical of other orgs, but the numbers alone speak for themselves, almost doubling the number of intakes over the past 4 years, with only a minimal increase in staff... My opinion is that more work needs to be done on the retention side , and I am confident that CMP will have a news on how this will be addressed sometime in the New Year.


----------



## Marshall

George Wallace said:
			
		

> No.  Really!  Don't you know that members of the CF work 24 and 7, 52 weeks of the year.  They have no lives, but to answer your inquiries about joining the CF whenever you feel the urge to give them a call.  They can even post date your documents so that you can do other things.
> 
> Use some common sense.
> 
> The kid probably made a typo.



I was guessing time travel myself, but typo might explain it too.


----------



## kheath86

Recruiting Centre: Moncton, NB
Component: Regular, NCM
Trade Choice 1: Veh Tech
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: September 29 2008
First Contact: oct 3
CFAT: Oct 6
Medical: Oct 6
Interview: Oct 6
Merit Listed: Dec 11
Position Offered: Veh Tech (Semi-Skilled)
Sworn In: Dec 18th (next thursday)
BMQ: Jan 5th


----------



## Celticgirl

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> How can your interview be completed if today is 14 Dec ???



The outline was likely copied and pasted. Ergo, the idea is that the interview will take place or _will be completed_ on Dec. 17th. Are you just nit picking because you are bored? 



			
				Highlander60 said:
			
		

> It's easy to be critical of other orgs, but the numbers alone speak for themselves, almost doubling the number of intakes over the past 4 years, with only a minimal increase in staff... My opinion is that more work needs to be done on the retention side , and I am confident that CMP will have a news on how this will be addressed sometime in the New Year.



I think they do a great job considering how quickly things change within this particular organization.  8)


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> The outline was likely copied and pasted. Ergo, the idea is that the interview will take place or _will be completed_ on Dec. 17th. Are you just nit picking because you are bored?



Now drop and give me 25  ushup:

 ;D


----------



## Celticgirl

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> Now drop and give me 25  ushup:
> 
> ;D



I can only do 15, but I'll give you a raincheck on the other 10, k?


----------



## Narcisse

Recruting Center: Trois-Rivières, Qc
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Artillery Officer 22 (00179)
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: August 29, 2008
First Contact: August 29, 2008
CFAT completed: September 2, 2008
Interview & Medical completed: September 9, 2008
Merit Listed: End of November/Beginning of December, 2008
Position Offered: Artillery Officer on December 15, 2008
Sworn in: December 19, 2008
BMOQ (Franco): January 5, 2009


----------



## Highlander60

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I think they do a great job considering how quickly things change within this particular organization.  8)



Awww that is so nice of you to say, Santa will have something extra special for you this weekend!


----------



## Celticgirl

Highlander60 said:
			
		

> Awww that is so nice of you to say, Santa will have something extra special for you this weekend!



 ;D  :-*


----------



## HOPEFULSOLDIER

Recruiting center- Victoria
Trade choice- Infantry (031)
Application date- November 23 2008
First contact with CFRC- November 24 2008

Medical,apptitude,and interview- November 27 2008
MERIT LISTED December 9th 2008
Offer- still awaiting
SWORN IN- still awaiting
BMQ-STILL WAITING


----------



## forza_milan

Minor update. I was told I was merit listed   

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Signal Officer
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: July, 2008 
First Contact: A few weeks after applying. 
CFAT: July 28th, 2008 - Passed
Pre-sec: Nov., 2008  - Passed
Medical:  Dec. 1st, 2008 - Passed 
Interview: Dec. 1st, 2008 - Passed
Merit Listed: Dec. 16th, 2008


----------



## kheath86

some Ya would some one like to touch on the idea of Merit listed? Cause i got it as well?


----------



## PMedMoe

kheath86 said:
			
		

> some Ya would some one like to touch on the idea of Merit listed?



http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/73740.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/66547.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/68789.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/80182.0.html

Amazing what you come up with if you search merit+list.



			
				kheath86 said:
			
		

> Cause i got it as well?



You're not sure if you're merit listed?  ???

Never mind, according to this:



			
				kheath86 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Moncton, NB
> Component: Regular, NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Veh Tech
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: September 29 2008
> First Contact: oct 3
> CFAT: Oct 6
> Medical: Oct 6
> Interview: Oct 6
> *Merit Listed: Dec 11*
> Position Offered: Veh Tech (Semi-Skilled)
> Sworn In: Dec 18th (next thursday)
> BMQ: Jan 5th



You were already merit listed, will be sworn in (this week) and have a start date for your BMQ.  If you didn't know what it meant then, it really doesn't matter now.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

kheath86 said:
			
		

> some Ya would some one like to touch on the idea of Merit listed? Cause i got it as well?



How about starting with proper English grammer.


----------



## kheath86

Oh i'm Sorry..  it helps when the computer works properly and doesnt fart and poop.. half time the monitor craps out as well!


----------



## Kebel

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> How can your interview be completed if today is 14 Dec ???



lol i should've wrote "to be completed" and it was today and not tomorrow.

So it's done and I passed it with good compliments. I should be sworn in late january.


----------



## Celticgirl

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> How about starting with proper English grammer.




 :-X


----------



## Kebel

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> How about starting with proper English grammer.




I was not the one pointed out with that message but there are members like me doing their best to write in English while their mother language is French....


----------



## Lil_T

Recruting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk 
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: 28 Nov 08
First Contact: 2 Dec 08
CFAT completed: 16 Dec 08
Interview & Medical completed: _TBC - 7 Jan 09_
Listed: _TBD_
Position Offered: _TBD_
Sworn in: _TBD_
BMQ: _TBD (will be delayed due to deployment)_


----------



## forza_milan

Kebel said:
			
		

> I was not the one pointed out with that message but there are members like me doing their best to write in English while their mother language is French....



Hey Kebel,

Congratulations on your interview. Don't worry about the grammar police. Your point came across clear  Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## Marshall

kheath86 said:
			
		

> some Ya would some one like to touch on the idea of Merit listed? Cause i got it as well?



I thought I was listening to someone on Grand Theft Auto 4 for a moment. 

(that is pretty good if your first language isn't English though)


----------



## Mike Baker

Recruiting Center: CFRC/D St. John's
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Cbt Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Weps Tech(Land)
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Oct 21, 2008
First Contact: Nov. 7, 2008
Aptitude: Nov 19, 2008     Passed
Medical: Nov 19, 2008      Passed-ish (Need to have an EKG done {possible heart murmur})
Interview: Nov 19, 2008   Passed
Job offer: n/a
Swearing in: n/a
BMQ start date: n/a




So, I hit a wall. :-\


----------



## Marshall

The Beaver said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC/D St. John's
> Regular/Reserves: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Cbt Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: Weps Tech(Land)
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: Oct 21, 2008
> First Contact: Nov. 7, 2008
> Aptitude: Nov 19, 2008     Passed
> Medical: Nov 19, 2008      Passed-ish (Need to have an EKG done {possible heart murmur})
> Interview: Nov 19, 2008   Passed
> Job offer: n/a
> Swearing in: n/a
> BMQ start date: n/a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I hit a wall. :-\



you'll make it eventually


----------



## Nfld Sapper

The Beaver said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC/D St. John's
> Regular/Reserves: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Cbt Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: Weps Tech(Land)
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: Oct 21, 2008
> First Contact: Nov. 7, 2008
> Aptitude: Nov 19, 2008     Passed
> Medical: Nov 19, 2008      Passed-ish (Need to have an EKG done {possible heart murmur})
> Interview: Nov 19, 2008   Passed
> Job offer: n/a
> Swearing in: n/a
> BMQ start date: n/a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I hit a wall. :-\



 :brickwall:

Something like that  ;D


----------



## ctipz

Recruting Center: Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVS TECH
Trade Choice 2: AVN TECH
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: Aug 08
First Contact: 2 Sept 08
CFAT completed: Sept 08
Interview & Medical completed: Oct 08
Listed: Dec 10th 08
Position Offered: Dec 10th 08
Sworn in: TBA
BMQ: TBA start of Feb 09


----------



## SeaGully

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: STWD
Trade Choice 2: BOSN
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: November 27th 08
First Contact:          "           "      "
CFAT: December 2nd 08
Interview: December 4th 08
2nd Interview: December 17th 08 (I switched my trade choice after the 1st interview)
Medical: January 12th 09
Position Offered: don't know yet
Sworn In: only time will tell
BMQ: here's hoping!
(to be updated...)


----------



## 1h_trooper

Recruiting Center: CFRC London
Regular/Reserves: Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: November, 2008
First Contact: November, 2008
CFAT: July 28th, 2008 - Passed
Pre-sec: November 26, 2008  - Passed
Medical:  November 26, 2008 - Passed (Possible failure on eye exam) :rage: :rage: :-\
Interview: November 26, 2008 - Passed
Merit Listed: N/A
Position Offered: n/a (eye failure?)
Sworn In: hopefully
BMQ: January??? If they get my papers through/ it turns out I'm not blind.


----------



## Infantry18

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Armoured
Application Date: August 23
First Contact: August 23
CFAT: September 4th, 2008 - Passed
Medical:  Dec 3rd, 2008 - Passed (Had to wait due to eye surdery healing time.)  
Interview: September 4th, 2008 - Passed
Merit Listed: Still not a 100% on what merit list is
Position Offered: TBA
Sworn In: TBA
BMQ: TBA


----------



## PMedMoe

Infantry18 said:
			
		

> Merit Listed: Still not a 100% on what merit list is



See my post, #1046, pg 70 of this thread for links or search Merit+List.


----------



## koopa

Prior to being merit listed, I had no idea if at that point I was. Saying its when you complete your application process is sort of vague because that could mean you were listed when you handed in your forms and were interviewed/medical'd.

You are merit listed only after everything (interview, medical, medical approval, physical tests, screening) is done or whenever there is nothing else for you or the CF to do other than to tell you approve you for training or not. 

I was merit listed early Dec 2008 after waiting for Ottawa to approve my medical.


----------



## Mike Baker

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> :brickwall:
> 
> Something like that  ;D


Yeah that's the basic idea right there


----------



## PMedMoe

koopa said:
			
		

> You are merit listed only after everything (interview, medical, medical approval, physical tests, screening) is done or whenever there is nothing else for you or the CF to do other than to tell you approve you for training or not.
> 
> *I was merit listed early Dec 2008 after Ottawa approved my medical.*



I think that reads better now.  If I'm not mistaken, does the CFRC not call and say you are Merit Listed?


----------



## ringer98

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I think that reads better now.  If I'm not mistaken, does the CFRC not call and say you are Merit Listed?



I don't know if everyone else is the same, but my CFRC did NOT call me to say I was merit listed. I went in for an update one day and that is when I found out.


----------



## Narcisse

Same as ringer98.


----------



## PMedMoe

ringer98 said:
			
		

> I don't know if everyone else is the same, but my CFRC did NOT call me to say I was merit listed. I went in for an update one day and that is when I found out.



Seen.  It's been so long since I was at the recruiting phase (twice) of my career that I don't ever recall hearing about the Merit List.  Maybe it's a case of what you don't know can't hurt you.  I can imagine the CFRC gets flooded with all kinds of phone calls as it is, but when I think of someone being told they're merit listed , this scenario comes to mind:

CFRC:  "Good day, Mr. Bloggins, we're calling to let you know you've been merit listed as of today."

Mr. Bloggins:  "What's the merit list?"

CFRC:  "That means your entire file, all tests, interviews, medical, security clearance, etc, has been finalized and now we're just waiting for a position for you."

Mr. Bloggins:  "Great news, when can I expect to go on BMQ?"

CFRC:  "Well, that's hard to say as we prefer to wait until there is an opening on a course for your trades training so you don't have to spend too mush time in a holding platoon (PRETC)."

Mr. Bloggins:  "Okay, thanks."

Next day Mr. Bloggins calls the CFRC.

Mr. Bloggins:  "Any news on the BMQ yet?"

CFRC:  "No, sorry."

Mr. Bloggins:  "But I've been merit listed!"

Continues on a daily basis until Bloggins goes on BMQ.

Obviously, this is a bit much, but I don't find it too hard to visualize.


----------



## forza_milan

I was advised by the Captain that interviewed me, to get in touch with my file manager in a couple of weeks to find out if I have been merit listed. So I sent out an e-mail to the file manager and that is when he informed me that I was.


----------



## forza_milan

Major Update: Job Offer  

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Signal Officer
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: July, 2008
First Contact: A few weeks after applying.
CFAT: July 28th, 2008 - Passed
Pre-sec: Nov., 2008  - Passed
Medical:  Dec. 1st, 2008 - Passed
Interview: Dec. 1st, 2008 - Passed
Merit Listed: Dec. 16th, 2008
Job Offer: Dec 19th, 2008
Swearing in: Jan 13th, 2009
BMOQ: Jan 19th, 2009

What a journey the wait has been. I couldn't be happier.   Thank you army.ca for all the sound advice I have reaped from this forum. Invaluable!


----------



## SeaGully

Congrats Forza!
All the best on the even longer journey you'll begin!


----------



## forza_milan

Thank you SeaGully. The wait makes the offer so much more thrilling. I have been waiting since Canada Day 2008


----------



## Kebel

Congrats Forza  

Keep us updated on how it's going!

Hopefully i'll get my call soon enough too! I wish i'll be sworned and kitted late january


----------



## ComdCFRG

Quoted from PMedMoe:


> CFRC:  "Well, that's hard to say as we prefer to wait until there is an opening on a course for your trades training so you don't have to spend too mush time in a holding platoon (PRETC)."



Actually, we prefer to enroll the individual to the next BMQ/BMOQ that has spaces available, period.  Each of the Centres conducts course loading at least once and usually more often each week, at which point merit listed individuals for occupations that still have vacancies are then assigned to a BMQ/BMOQ and the formal offer made.  I am sure that I will be hit up by a number of posts pretty quickly that will point out that this did not occur for them, but that is what we are striving for.

This can mean that there is time waiting in PRETC and in other locations, however the training systems have become much more effective at arranging interim activity, from contact training to the supporting, minor courses that are needed at the basic level as the recruits make their way to their first unit.


----------



## Marshall

forza_milan said:
			
		

> Major Update: Job Offer
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
> Regular/Reserves: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
> Trade Choice 1: Signal Officer
> Trade Choice 2: N/A
> Trade Choice 3: N/A
> Application Date: July, 2008
> First Contact: A few weeks after applying.
> CFAT: July 28th, 2008 - Passed
> Pre-sec: Nov., 2008  - Passed
> Medical:  Dec. 1st, 2008 - Passed
> Interview: Dec. 1st, 2008 - Passed
> Merit Listed: Dec. 16th, 2008
> Job Offer: Dec 19th, 2008
> Swearing in: Jan 13th, 2009
> BMOQ: Jan 19th, 2009
> 
> What a journey the wait has been. I couldn't be happier.   Thank you army.ca for all the sound advice I have reaped from this forum. Invaluable!



Great job, I hope you all the best!


----------



## PMedMoe

ComdCFRG said:
			
		

> Actually, we prefer to enroll the individual to the next BMQ/BMOQ that has spaces available, period.  Each of the Centres conducts course loading at least once and usually more often each week, at which point merit listed individuals for occupations that still have vacancies are then assigned to a BMQ/BMOQ and the formal offer made.  I am sure that I will be hit up by a number of posts pretty quickly that will point out that this did not occur for them, but that is what we are striving for.
> 
> This can mean that there is time waiting in PRETC and in other locations, however the training systems have become much more effective at arranging interim activity, from contact training to the supporting, minor courses that are needed at the basic level as the recruits make their way to their first unit.



I stand corrected.


----------



## missmague

Recruiting Center: Kitchener
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Imagery Tech
Trade Choice 2: Steward
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: January 5, 2008
First Contact: 
CFAT: Scheduled for January 13, 2008
Medical:  
Interview: 
Merit Listed: 
Job Offer: 
Swearing in: 
BMQ:


----------



## martr

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: ROTP - Civillian University (Ottawa U)
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Armour
Application Date: January 5, 2008
First Contact: 
CFAT: 
Medical:  
Interview: 
Merit Listed: 
Job Offer: 
Swearing in: 
BMQ:


----------



## Marshall

martr said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Ottawa
> Regular/Reserves: Regular
> Officer/NCM: ROTP - Civillian University (Ottawa U)
> Trade Choice 1: Intelligence
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry
> Trade Choice 3: Armour
> Application Date: January 5, 2008
> First Contact:
> CFAT:
> Medical:
> Interview:
> Merit Listed:
> Job Offer:
> Swearing in:
> BMQ:



Good luck. I hope your application is a speedy one


----------



## Kebel

*MAJOR UPDATE, i'm gonna be sworned in next week  *

Recruting Center: Québec city
Regular/Reserve: Reserve (Voltigeurs de Québec)
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: Sept 22, 2008
First Contact: Sept 29, 2008
CFAT completed : Dec 4, 2008
Med, PT Test completed: Dec 10, 2008
Interview completed: Dec 17, 2008
Sworn in: Jan 13, 2009
Basic Training Begins: They said around April


----------



## forza_milan

Congratulations Kebel, on the smooth process!


----------



## Meridian

4th Time Applying...  *sigh*

Recruting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (CEOTP)
Trade Choice 1: Armour
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Artillery
Current Application Date: 2009.Jan.07
First Contact:  waiting.
VFS completed:  Aready done on previous application
CFAT completed : Bypass. (Old one still valid)
Med File Locating:  Waiting (told 2-3 weeks *if* its in St Jean)
Med, PT Test completed: 
Interview completed: 
Offer:
Sworn in: 
Basic Training Begins: 

I was previouly an ROTP OCdt....  After leaving (4c), I've tried to apply three times now CEOTP.  My luck is that the process takes so long to perform that the positions are no longer available, and I'm told to reapply at a later date.   This is rather frustrating, as CEOTP numbers are not published publically, and you know, working my civilian career around the army's schedule is somewhat...  frustrating.   

Anyway, *crossing fingers*.


----------



## SkyHeff

> Recruiting Center: CFRC London
> Regular/Reserves: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: Dec 12, 2008
> First Contact: Dec.16, 2008
> Aptitude: Jan.7, 2009 (Passed, all officer trades)
> Medical: Jan.7, 2009 (BP high, need to see family doc) Aircrew vision test remains
> Interview: Jan.8, 2009 - Recommened for ROTP, but applying late is really biting me in the butt and need medical sorted out.
> Job offer: n/a
> Sworn in: n/a


----------



## Lil_T

*updating*

Recruting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk 
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: 28 Nov 08
First Contact: 2 Dec 08
CFAT completed: 16 Dec 08
Interview & Medical completed: 7 Jan 09
Listed: _TBD_
Position Offered: _TBD_
Sworn in: _TBD_
BMQ: _TBD (will be delayed due to deployment)_


----------



## tumbling_dice

Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: 16 Dec 08
First Contact: Not yet established, getting kind of antsy
CFAT completed: Soon, hopefully
Interview & Medical completed: See above
Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: Who knows?

I called the recruiting centre two days ago and left a message, I'll try again bright and early tomorrow. 
*fingers crossed*


----------



## Lil_T

you applied just prior to block leave.  it may take a little while.


----------



## tumbling_dice

I know, I'm just an impatient teenager (a fantastic candidate to be in command of a warship).


----------



## Lil_T

> I know, I'm just an impatient teenager (a fantastic candidate to be in command of a warship).



You're not the first, you won't be the last.   I'm sure we'll run into each other during our illustrious careers.  Good luck.


----------



## tumbling_dice

Thank you, good luck to you as well.


----------



## Supra

Hey all im new here but have been reading the forums through my application process and decided to register since i just passed my CFAT. They told me i scored high enough for officer rank so ill have to inquire about that since i was under the impression that I could not apply due to my poor marks in high school.?
Anyway so far the process has gone smooth and without problems, i was given my CFAT results and med & Int date right after the test. They still need to check my background and references so im guessing that'll happen after the med & int.

GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL and i'll keep you updated!

Recruting Center: New Westminister BC
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:AVN TECH
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: Nov. 17 2008
First Contact: Called in Dec. 15 2008
CFAT completed : Jan. 8 2009
Med: (scheduled Jan. 28 2009)
Interview completedscheduled Jan. 28 2009)
Sworn in:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## missmague

Just an update. Did my CFAT today and qualified for everything so he said. WOOHOOO!! I am so relieved! We did my interview after my CFAT which they told me might happen so luckily I was prepared and that went well too. They told me that both my trades weren't open yet, but that there should be openings in April. I scheduled my medical while I was there for the 22nd of January. I could have scheduled it on the 19th but I didn't think my glasses would be in on time. Lo and behold I come home and there is a message that my glasses are in today lol. I was also told that they have started on my background check and references so I should know soon how that goes as well. I can't foresee a problem there, just with my medical which I am dreading! 

Recruiting Center: Kitchener
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Imagery Tech
Trade Choice 2: Steward
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: January 5, 2008
First Contact: January 5, 2008
CFAT: January 13, 2008
Medical:  Scheduled for January 22, 2008 
Interview: January 13, 2008
Merit Listed: 
Job Offer: 
Swearing in: 
BMQ:


----------



## forza_milan

missmague, good luck on getting into the MOC of your choice  Glad the CFAT went well.


----------



## HOPEFULSOLDIER

AJ OLSEN said:
			
		

> Recruiting center- Victoria
> Trade choice- Infantry (031)
> Application date- November 23 2008
> First contact with CFRC- November 24 2008
> 
> Medical,apptitude,and interview- November 27 2008
> MERIT LISTED December 9th 2008
> Offer- still awaiting
> SWORN IN- still awaiting
> BMQ-STILL WAITING



UPDATED ON JANUARY 14th

OFFER JANUARY 12th
SWORN IN JANUARY 16th
BMQ JANUARY 19th


----------



## Rec Centre Toronto CO

Have you been contacted?
Could you update your file here?


----------



## HeadLamp

I wasn't going to update until I recieved a job offer or not but...

Recruting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sig Op
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: November 7th 2008
First Contact: December 4th
CFAT completed: December 9th
Medical completed: December 9th
Interview completed: December 9th
Position Offered: ---
Sworn in: ---
Basic Training Begins: ---

 Called on January 6th for an update and was told the medical was cleared on December 23rd (or 22nd). Right now all I'm waiting for is my ERC to be completed. I was told Ottawa was backed up due to the holidays and to call back in 2 weeks. That means I probably wont have another update until the 23rd of January. Another few weeks of weights and running 5-6 times a week. At least I should be prepared physically for basic if I get accepted.


----------



## psychedelics07

Hey HeadLamp, I notice we have a very similar process.  Maybe we start bmq together.

Recruting Center: Mississauga
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sig Op
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: November 20th 2008
First Contact: November 20th
CFAT completed: December 2nd
Medical completed: December 8th
Interview completed: December 9th
Position Offered: ---
Sworn in: ---
Basic Training Begins: ---


----------



## HeadLamp

Heh, I've actually been watching for an update from you to see how similar our application processing is. Hopefully both our job offers are right around the corner .


----------



## psychedelics07

I'll let ya know when I hear something.   I was told to expect a call mid-jan, so I am probably waiting on the ERC also.  Let's hope..


----------



## martr

Update!



			
				martr said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Ottawa
> Regular/Reserves: Regular
> Officer/NCM: ROTP - Civillian University (Ottawa U)
> Trade Choice 1: Intelligence
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry
> Trade Choice 3: Armour
> Application Date: January 5th, 2008
> First Contact: January 16th, 2009
> CFAT: Jan. 27th, 2009
> Medical:  Jan. 27th, 2009
> Interview: Jan. 27th, 2009
> Merit Listed:
> Job Offer:
> Swearing in:
> BMQ:


----------



## TheSam

Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: INT OP
Trade Choice 2: -NCI OP
Trade Choice 3: -NES OP
Application Date: October 8/08
First Contact: October 21/08
Aptitude completed : Feb 17/09
Medical completed: - Feb17/09
Physical Test completed: - Feb17/09
Interview completed: Feb17/09
Position Offered: - NCI OP
Swear-In Ceremony: - x

They called a few days ago and I booked an appointment to get it all done during my reading break.


----------



## boredinto

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM (Unskilled)
Trade Choice 1: NESOP
Trade Choice 2: -NAVCOMM
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: Jan 12/09 - Online
First Contact: Jan 16/09  - Signed
CFAT completed: Jan 20/09
Interview & Medical completed: Jan 20/09
Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD

Now I wait... :  On a related note, I have nothing but good things to say about the CFRC in Calgary.  Everyone is very helpful and outgoing and I hope that the smooth start is  sign of things to come...


----------



## jacob_ns

Recruiting Centre: Halifax, Nova Scotia.
Component: Reg. Force, NCM, Air Force
Trade Choice 1: AVN
Application Date: September 18, 2008
First Contact: September 22, 2008
Medical, aptitude completed : January 21, 2009
Interview completed: January 21, 2009
Position Offered: tba
Basic Training Begins: tba

Updates. I did my aptitude, medical and interview yesterday. I exceeded my expectations on the aptitude test, apparently surpassing the officer candidate threshold. My interview was as I expected as I was well prepared and the medical was pretty cut and dry. I need a few pieces of information back from my doctors to finalize this step.

My career counselor explained that there currently aren't any openings for AVN but that the new openings are coming in April, so I will wait. 

Thanks to all for the great information here.


----------



## Formulasteel

UPDATE!
Recruiting Centre: Windsor, ON
Component: CEOTP
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Controller
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: April 8, 2008
First Contact: April 8, 2008
CFAT: approx. May 6, 2008
Medical: June 3, 2008
Interview: August 14, 2008
Merit Listed: January 21, 2009
Position Offered: 
Sworn In: 
BMQ: 
[/quote]


----------



## dr.davies

Recruiting Centre: Toronto, ON.
Component: Reg. Force, DEO, Navy
Trade Choice 1: NCS ENG
Trade Choice 2: MARS
Trade Choice 3: Marine System Eng
Application Date: July 3rd, 2008
Aptitude, Medical completed : July 23rd & July 30th respectively
Interview completed: August 7, 2008
Position Offered: TBD
Basic Training Begins: TBD

I had completed the CFAT, and went on to the medical.  I had advised them of asthma in the past.  This was flagged my the med staff.  I received a call form the recruiting centre to reschedule my interview until after my medical file returned from Ottawa.  Upon further inquiry on that call it was determined they wanted to reschedule because they were confident the RMO would deem me medically unfit, and didn't want to waste my time.  I asked if we could proceed regardless as it isn't a waste of time, and regardless of how long it took to reconsider my medical status.  The Lt. Agreed, and we proceeded with the interview where I was qualified for the three trades I had applied for.  Sure enough, I was deemed medically unfit.  I'm pleased to say this week, after almost 4 months of tests and medical assessments and physicals with my GP, I received a letter this Monday stating the RMO had reconsidered my status, and I am now medically fit.  In the recruiting centre I was told I was qualified for all three trades, and my file was merit listed, and will be selected for the next NOAB.

That being said, I am now in the process of deciding which trade to pursue.  Initially I had chosen NCS ENG, as it seemed the most interesting, as well as a great fit for my education and experience.  However, during my research and study for my interview, as well as information provided during the interview, I am leaning towards MARS Officer.  I am seeking any input form people who are either pursuing these trades, or worked directly with people in these positions for guidance.  This isn't the correct thread, but any input, if it could be send via PM, would be greatly appreciated.  I now continue my research and look forward to making my decision, and moving to the next step.

Regards,
Andrew

** update - as I write this I just receieved a call from the recruiting centre advising me I will be attending the next NOAB, just need some more info.


----------



## derael

Recruiting Center: CFRC Edmonton
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armour
Trade Choice 3: MARS
Application Date: Nov 21, 2008
First Contact: Dec 2, 2008
CFAT: Previously Completed
Medical: Previously Completed (July)
Interview: Dec 15th, 2008
Merit Listed: Jan 7th, 2009
Job offer: N/A
Sworn in: N/A


----------



## Galahad

Recruiting Center: CFRC Halifax
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Marine Systems Engineering
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Jan 26, 2009 (first part only, complete application to follow)
First Contact: TBD
CFAT: TDB (Possibly Already Completed)
Medical: TBD (Possibly Already completed)
Interview: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
NOAB: TBD
Job offer: N/A
Sworn in: N/A

Well, thanks to all the help I have found on this forum, the first part of my application has been submitted. Further items to be determined after retrieval of my old file from CFRC Toronto, I'll keep this post updated as I can.


----------



## namal24

Recruiting Center: Mississauga, ON
Regular/Reserves: reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: administration
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: October, ? 2008 (but missing documents)
First Contact: January 16, 2008
CFAT: scheduled for February,3 2009
Medical:  :'( not scheduled yet
Interview: :'( not scheduled yet
Merit Listed: --
Job Offer:---
Swearing in:---
BMQ: hopefully summer 2009!!  :crybaby:

im only 16, and ive been waiting for this for yearsss. Im extremely nervous about my CFAT since im not good at math. They haven't scheduled me for anything yet however for fitness i do meet all of my requirements and nor do i have any medical problems.....will i be able to go to training this summer!?  :-\


----------



## martr

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: ROTP - Civillian University (Ottawa U)
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Armour
Application Date: January 5th, 2008
First Contact: January 16th, 2009
CFAT: Jan. 27th, 2009 - PASSED with extremely good score (not sure if they usually give it to you, but I got mine)
Medical:  Jan. 27th, 2009 - Semi-Passed. Dr. was very happy, but I need 3 papers (laser eye surgery, allergies injections and metal plate due to breaking my neck when I was younger) before everything's perfect.
Interview: Jan. 27th, 2009 - PASSED above average, very competitive. Very happy about this one.
Merit Listed:
Job Offer:
Swearing in:
BMQ: 


I was told that I wasn't approved for RMC, but they will evaluate for Civilian University. That's completely fine with me as Civilian University is what I was shooting for in the first place. I was also told that should I not be selected for ROTP, then I can submit/switch my application to CEOTP and I have very good chances of getting a position like that, which would be even better than ROTP. I don't want to take chances and just switch from ROTP to CEOTP at this point, so we'll see how it turns out.

Also, if I do make the switch to CEOTP, then I could get an offer as early as April and possibly do my course in May. Wow!


----------



## smittymed

Im applying for Med Tech through CFRC Halifax. I had originally applied at CFRc Victoria but have since moved. The proccess for my file transfer has gone relativley smoothly though. 
Recruting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Med Tech
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: 
Current Application Date: Dec 08 2009
First Contact:  Dec 10 2009
CFAT completed : booked
Med, PT Test Booked 
Interview completed: Booked
Offer:TBD
Sworn in: TBD
Basic Training Begins: TBD

does any one know the start dates for BMQ in FEB and are there any other med tech candidates out there right now?


----------



## interfan32

Recruting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Infantry
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: 
Current Application Date: JAN 15 2009
First Contact:  JAN 26 2009
CFAT completed : JAN 27 2009
Med, PT Test Booked FOR FEB 18 2009 
Interview completed: TBD
Offer:TBD
Sworn in: TBD
Basic Training Begins: TBD


all is going good so far!!


----------



## namal24

Recruiting Center: Mississauga, ON
Regular/Reserves: reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Resource Management Support Clerk 
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: October, ? 2008 (but missing documents)
First Contact: January 16, 2008
CFAT: scheduled for February,3 2009
Medical:  not scheduled yet
Interview: not scheduled yet
Merit Listed: --
Job Offer:---
Swearing in:---
BMQ: hopefully summer 2009!!  

Any other Mississauga or Brampton applicants???? ;D


----------



## Slaw

*****Update*****
Recruting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVN TECH
Trade Choice 2: VEH TECH
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Nov. 2008
First Contact: NOV 21 2008
Aptitude: APRIL XX 2003
Medical: Jan. 26 2009
PT Test completed: n/a
Interview completed: Jan. 26 2009
Position Offered: 
Swear In: 
Basic Training Begins:

 Well got it all started again. The way my MCC says I will be expecting a call within three weeks due to I have already completed the security stuff last summer in BMQ. we'll see.


----------



## missmague

**update**


Recruiting Center: Kitchener
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Imagery Tech
Trade Choice 2: Steward
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: January 5, 2009
First Contact: January 5, 2009
CFAT: January 13, 2009
Medical:  Scheduled for January 22, 2009 - had to reschedule
              Re-Scheduled for January 29. 2009 - cancelled
Interview: January 13, 2009
Merit Listed: 
Job Offer: 
Swearing in: 
BMQ: 

The medical is starting to become a headache - just cause I can't get to it!! Had to reschedule the one on the 22nd of January and then rescheduled to January 29, 2009. I woke up Monday morning (my birthday no less) sore and not being able to swallow - I went today to the doctor as it got to the point where I couldn't eat or drink anything. I was told that I might have mono - they took swabs and I guess I will find out when the tests are done. I did get anti-biotics and some rinse incase it is just a throat infection. 

I was told when I tried to reschedule that they won't do it until I know I am ok. They are booking into the end of February right now - so it appears that this is going to be a long wait. I wouldn't be so stressed about it, but I know that I am going to have to get a few letters from doctors regarding my medical - so it doesn't look like I will have it all done for April (when I was told that a position in what I choose would be open)........

Not a productive day


----------



## Supra

UPDATE!!

Recruting Center: New Westminister BC
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:AVN TECH
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: Nov. 17 2008
First Contact: Called in Dec. 15 2008
CFAT completed : Jan. 8 2009
Med: Jan. 28 2009
Interview completed: Jan. 28 2009
Sworn in:
Basic Training Begins:

Well I just had my int and med, the interview was way less stressful than i thought it would be and he said that i scored high so im happy about that.
However there are no more AVN spots left for the year and the new list is coming out in April so i should be one of the first selected if all goes well in the med.
Because i had open heart surgery i have to now go to a specialist and get a form signed that states that i can do physical activity no problem, so its not really a setback because i have to wait for April anyway, so I will talk to my doctors and then hopefully have more news in April! 
Good Luck All!!


----------



## jacob_ns

Supra said:
			
		

> UPDATE!!
> 
> Recruting Center: New Westminister BC
> Regular/Reserve: Reg
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1:AVN TECH
> Trade Choice 2: -
> Trade Choice 3: -
> Application Date: Nov. 17 2008
> First Contact: Called in Dec. 15 2008
> CFAT completed : Jan. 8 2009
> Med: Jan. 28 2009
> Interview completed: Jan. 28 2009
> Sworn in:
> Basic Training Begins:
> 
> Well I just had my int and med, the interview was way less stressful than i thought it would be and he said that i scored high so im happy about that.
> However* there are no more AVN spots left for the year and the new list is coming out in April so i should be one of the first selected* if all goes well in the med.
> Because i had open heart surgery i have to now go to a specialist and get a form signed that states that i can do physical activity no problem, so its not really a setback because i have to wait for April anyway, so I will talk to my doctors and then hopefully have more news in April!
> Good Luck All!!



Yeah, I'm in for AVN as well and they told me the same thing. While yes, there will be jobs in April, I wouldn't count on being the first selected.


----------



## Kiren

Recruting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:BOSN
Trade Choice 2: NAVCOM
Trade Choice 3: Steward
Application Date: September 27, 2008
First Contact: October 2, 2008
CFAT completed : October 12, 2008
Med: End of October, 2008
Interview completed: December 5, 2008
Merit Listed: January 25, 2009
Sworn in: TBD
Basic Training Begins: TBD

Alright... LONG story here. Initially the application went well, was called really quickly with regards to CFAT. Took the CFAT and passed with flying colors... Here's where it gets kinda sad... Did the medical, needed paperwork from my doctors regarding eyesight, anxiety, and some old sports injuries. Turns out I have V4 vision, which means I'm unable to be a BOSN. Then switched to NAVCOM. Found out the DAY of my interview that NAVCOM is also a V4 trade so went to Steward. Passed the Interview swimmingly (the Corporal was amazed that I could recover that quickly from breaking down in the recruiting center and was able to answer every question with confidence). They sent my medical away and didn't get it back until this past Friday. I called them Monday to ask about the status and was told that he had immediately merit listed me and that I should be getting a call within the next few weeks if not days. Will update as this story unfolds. CAN'T WAIT FOR A NEW LIFE AND ADVENTURE!


----------



## interfan32

Recruting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Infantry
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: 
Current Application Date: JAN 15 2009
First Contact:  JAN 26 2009
CFAT completed : JAN 27 2009
Med, PT Test Booked FOR FEB 18 2009 
Interview completed: Booked FOR FEB 18 2009
Offer:TBD
Sworn in: TBD
Basic Training Begins: TBD



UPDATED!!! all is going well very pleased!!


----------



## Supra

jacob_ns said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm in for AVN as well and they told me the same thing. While yes, there will be jobs in April, I wouldn't count on being the first selected.



well i can settle for second in line 

we may be headed off to basic together seeing that were both at the same stage and are waiting for the same thing. 
Ill look for the AVN guy from Nova Scotia


----------



## jacob_ns

Supra said:
			
		

> well i can settle for second in line
> 
> we may be headed off to basic together seeing that were both at the same stage and are waiting for the same thing.
> Ill look for the AVN guy from Nova Scotia



If that turns out to be the case I'll get your msn/email etc and we can chat.


----------



## missmague

**update**


Recruiting Center: Kitchener
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Imagery Tech
Trade Choice 2: Steward
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: January 5, 2009
First Contact: January 5, 2009
CFAT: January 13, 2009
Medical:  Scheduled for January 22, 2009 - had to reschedule
              Re-Scheduled for January 29. 2009 - cancelled due to throat infection
              Re-Scheduled for February 12, 2009 - HOPING 3rd TRY IS A CHARM LOL
Interview: January 13, 2009
Merit Listed: 
Job Offer: 
Swearing in: 
BMQ:


----------



## namal24

**UPDATE**


			
				namal24 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Mississauga, ON
> Regular/Reserves: reserves
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: N/A
> Trade Choice 3: N/A
> Application Date: October, ? 2008 (but missing documents)
> First Contact: January 16, 2008
> CFAT: February,3 2009--PASSED
> Fitness test: February, 18, 2009
> Medical:  not scheduled yet
> Interview: not scheduled yet
> Merit Listed: --
> Job Offer:---
> Swearing in:---
> BMQ: hopefully summer 2009!!
> 
> Any other Mississauga or Brampton applicants???? ;D


----------



## Vovka

Recruiting Center: New Westminster, BC
Regular/Reserves: Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Port-Inspection Diver
Trade Choice 2: Resource Management Support Clerk
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: November, 20th 2008 
First Contact: January 8th, 2008
CFAT: scheduled for January 27th 2009
Interview: January 28th 2009
PT: January 29th, 2009
Medical:  Part 1 - January 29th, 2009. Part 2 - February 19th, 2009 
Merit Listed: Waiting
Job Offer: Waiting
Swearing in: Waiting
BMQ: hopefully April 2009

Doubt that I will get PID, so most likely going in as RMS.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## f0x

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserves: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Intell Op
Trade Choice 2: Imagery Tech
Trade Choice 3: Geomatics Tech
Application Date: Feb. 4th/09 
First Contact: Feb. 4th/09
CFAT: completed Feb. 4th/09 -- passed (Wasn't expecting this so soon)
Interview: Feb. 26th/09  Scheduled 
Medical: Feb, 26th/09   Scheduled
Merit Listed: 
Job Offer:
Swearing in:
BMQ:


----------



## jacob_ns

f0x said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Halifax
> Regular/Reserves: Reg
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Intell Op
> Trade Choice 2: Imagery Tech
> Trade Choice 3: Geomatics Tech
> Application Date: Feb. 4th/09
> First Contact: Feb. 4th/09
> CFAT: completed Feb. 4th/09 -- passed (Wasn't expecting this so soon)
> Interview: Feb. 26th/09  Scheduled
> Medical: Feb, 26th/09   Scheduled
> Merit Listed:
> Job Offer:
> Swearing in:
> BMQ:



Wow, fast is right! I didn't get my CFAT, interview and medical for four months after submitting to CFRC Halifax. Good luck on your progress.


----------



## smittymed

has any one else been dealing with CFRC halifa. do you find them fast ro slow. I have passed my Cfat adn have my interview / sched for feb10. how fast can i expect progress after that? any ideas


----------



## George Wallace

TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________


----------



## Marshall

smittymed said:
			
		

> has any one else been dealing with CFRC halifa. do you find them fast ro slow. I have passed my Cfat adn have my interview / sched for feb10. how fast can i expect progress after that? any ideas



I actually found CFRC Halifax very fast. But it all depends on the amount of people they are working with I suppose. I applied and was done everything within a month for ROTP.  ;D


----------



## HeadLamp

I found CFRC Halifax was very quick when it came to the testings and interviews aswell.

 The part I've had to wait the most for is that darn ERC, which I don't believe the CFRC has any control over.


----------



## jacob_ns

HeadLamp said:
			
		

> I found CFRC Halifax was very quick when it came to the testings and interviews aswell.
> 
> The part I've had to wait the most is that darn ERC, which I don't believe the CFRC has any control over.



ERC?


----------



## Eye In The Sky

ERC=Enhanced Reliabilty Check (background check; criminal record, credit history, etc).


----------



## nickinguelph

Recruting Center: Kitchener
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: LOG
Trade Choice 2: AEC
Trade Choice 3: 
Current Application Date: 2004
First Contact:  2004
CFAT completed : 2004
Med Completed:  June, 2008 
Interview completed: June 2008
Offer:TBD
Sworn in: TBD
Basic Training Begins: Hopefully May...

well currently I am the only Merit Listed DEO for LOG at CFRC Kitchener, according to my application manager, and with occupations opening back up due to the new fiscal year, chances are looking pretty good.  Though, if I don't get the call, I will be doing Air Crew Selection testing in Toronto right away.  What a process this has been, 4 years and counting....lol


----------



## pgrieves

Recruiting Center: Oshawa, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Field Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Med. Tech
Current Application Date: Mailed Away Jan. 21/2009
First Contact:  Jan. 28/2009
CFAT completed : Feb. 4/2009
Med Completed:  Scheduled Feb. 26/2009
Interview completed: Scheduled Feb. 26/2009
Offer:TBD
Sworn in: TBD
Basic Training Begins: TBD

Well i mailed my application Jan. 21 and received an email the following Monday Jan. 26 saying that i was missing a document and they needed to see the originals of my birth certificate and drivers license and not copies of them.  So i went in on Jan. 28 to get that all taken care of and booked my CFAT that day for Feb. 4.  I passed my CFAT and on the day i wrote it i scheduled my medical and interview for Feb. 28.  It seems that things are moving really well.  Can't Wait!!!


----------



## HeadLamp

Recruting Center: CFRC Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Signal Operator
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Initial Application Date: November 7th 2008
First Contact:  December 4th 2008
CFAT completed ecember 9th 2008
Medical Completed:  December 9th 2008
Interview completed: December 9th 2008
Merit Listed: February 6th 2009
Job Offer: Signal Operator - February 9th 2009
Swear in: February 18th 2009
Basic Training Begins: February 23rd 2009

 From start to finish I found the personnel at CFRC Halifax have been great. The application process went smooth and I was always phoned back in a fairly quick amount of time when an update was asked for. Looking forward to joining.


----------



## Meridian

Updated:
First Contact:  11.Feb.2009.
Med File Locating:  Completed. 11.Feb.2009
Med Scheduled: 04.Mar.2009
Interview Scheduled: 18.Feb.2009



			
				Meridian said:
			
		

> 4th Time Applying...  *sigh*
> 
> Recruting Center: Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (CEOTP)
> Trade Choice 1: Armour
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry
> Trade Choice 3: Artillery
> Current Application Date: 07.Jan.2009
> First Contact:  *11.Feb.2009.*
> VFS completed:  Aready done on previous application
> CFAT completed : Bypass. (Old one still valid)
> Med File Locating:  Completed. 11.Feb.2009 (1 month).
> Med Scheduled: *04.Mar.2009 *
> Interview Scheduled: *18.Feb.2009*
> Offer:
> Sworn in:
> Basic Training Begins:
> 
> I was previouly an ROTP OCdt....  After leaving (4c), I've tried to apply three times now CEOTP.  My luck is that the process takes so long to perform that the positions are no longer available, and I'm told to reapply at a later date.   This is rather frustrating, as CEOTP numbers are not published publically, and you know, working my civilian career around the army's schedule is somewhat...  frustrating.
> 
> Anyway, *crossing fingers*.


----------



## nolix001

Recruiting Center: Victoria, BC
Regular/Reserves: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: n/a
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date: Jan 27/09
First Contact: Feb 2/09
CFAT: Passed Feb 5/09
Interview: Feb. 5/09
Medical: Feb. 5/ 09- passed
Merit Listed: TBD
Job Offer:TBD
Swearing in:TBD
BMQ: soon hopefully...

its all going to fast. Love it! ;D


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Recruiting Center: Sarnia, Ont
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Current Application Date: Early Dec 2008
First Contact: Early Dec 2008
CFAT completed ec 18 2008
Med Completed: Jan 15 2009
Interview completed: Jan 15 2009
Offer: Waiting
Sworn in: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Recruiting Center: Sarnia, Ont
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: n/a
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date: Early Dec 2008
First Contact: Early Dec 2008
CFAT: Passed Dec 18 2008
Interview: Jan 15 2009
Medical: Jan 15 2009
Merit Listed: Waiting
Job Offer: Waiting
Swearing in: Waiting
BMQ: Waiting


----------



## tumbling_dice

UPDATE

Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: 16 Dec 08
First Contact: 12 Jan 09
CFAT completed: 15 Jan 09
Interview & Medical completed: 15 Jan 09
Listed: Never got a call back after I turned in my physician's report, but hopefully prior to 12 Feb 09
Position Offered: *twiddling thumbs*
Sworn in: Who knows?

Well, I hurried up and now I get to wait.


----------



## Meridian

UPDATE

Recruting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (CEOTP)
Trade Choice 1: Armour
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Artillery
Current Application Date: 07.Jan.2009
First Contact:  11.Feb.2009.
VFS completed:  Previously Completed.
CFAT completed : Bypass. (Old one still valid)
Med File Locating:  Completed. 11.Feb.2009 
Interview Completed: 18.Feb.2009 & Recommended
Med Scheduled: 04.Mar.2009 
Offer: 
Sworn in: 
Basic Training Begins: 

I should note, the earliest I can now receive an offer is April 1, as all CEOTP spots are now full.  Given my Med will take a bit, though, this is probably good timing.


----------



## bomber12

Recruting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Current Application Date: Jan 30 2009
First Contact:  Feb 2 2009
CFAT completed : waiting...
Med Completed:  waiting...
Interview completed: waiting...
Offer:waiting...
Sworn in: waiting
Basic Training Begins: Hopefully August/September

Just put in my Online Application at end of January got a call 3 days later. Currently getting Transcrip, Resumes and a few other documents together to send to Vancouver.


----------



## interfan32

UPDATE***



Recruting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Infantry
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3:
Current Application Date: JAN 15 2009
First Contact:  JAN 26 2009
CFAT completed : JAN 27 2009
Med, PT Test:  FEB 18 2009
Interview completed:  FEB 18 2009
Offer:TBD
Sworn in: TBD
Basic Training Begins: TBD

i got posative feed back and waiting for position to be awarded in the R.C.R and they told me it wont be long that i get sworn in and that longest it could take is April 1st 

Can't Wait!!!  :threat:


----------



## Beech Boy

UPDATE***



Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1:  Pilot
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3:
Current Application Date: Oct 2007
First Contact:  Apr 2008
CFAT completed : Apr 2008
Med, PT Test:  May 2008
Interview completed:  May 2008
Aircrew Selection:  Nov 2008
Offer:TBD
Sworn in: TBD
Basic Training Begins: TBD

Well it looks like my dream is getting close to possibly becoming a reality. With the new fiscal year opening up soon I'm hopeful that I'll receive an offer in April and start BOMQ in May. If not, I'm ready to hurry up and wait some more.


----------



## romeokilo

Recruiting Center: CFRC Mississauga
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1:  MARS
Trade Choice 2:  Pilot
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: May 12th, 2008
First Contact:  July 24th, 2008
CFAT completed : July 29th, 2008
Medical: September 2nd, 2008
Interview completed:  February 19th, 2008
Offer:TBD
Sworn in: TBD
Basic Training Begins: TBD

-----------------------------------------

The delay from September to February was due to my background criminal record check taking place, as I have not been here for 10 years and MARS requires Level 3 clearance, with 10 years clearance.


----------



## Galahad

***UPDATE***
Recruiting Center: CFRC Halifax
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Marine Systems Engineering
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
First Contact: Jan 26, 2009
Application Date: Feb 23, 2009
CFAT: Previously Completed (2002)
Medical: Scheduled Feb 25, 2009
Interview: Scheduled Feb 25, 2009
Merit Listed: TBD
NOAB: TBD
Job offer: N/A
Sworn in: N/A

So far so good, apparently when I applied to the reserves back in 2002, my CFAT score was really good and I had already scored above the officer candidate requirements, so I do not have to write it again, so one less thing.

CFRC Halifax sure is on the ball, finished with the paperwork on monday, scheduled the medical and interview for thursday. Can't wait!


----------



## romeokilo

Galahad , I think you and I might be on the same NOAB, at least I would hope so.

As a reserve have you already done your BMQ/BMOQ? I don't know how it works for reserves, thus the question.


----------



## Galahad

I'm afraid I don't know either, I changed my mind after my medical, so I was never in the reserves.

Also, as long as there are no holdups on my medical or anything, I would expect that we would indeed be on the same NOAB sometime in June/July.


----------



## romeokilo

Good luck with your interview and medical! The medical will be the easier of the two, it certainly was so for me.

I cannot wait for the next NOAB, and it seems that it can be anywhere from April to July, depending on who you ask!
(My local CFRC Cpl- April; the Sgt - May, my interviewing Lt(N) - June, you - June/July)

Heh!


----------



## interfan32

Final update!!


Recruting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Infantry
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3:
Current Application Date: JAN 15 2009
First Contact:  JAN 26 2009
CFAT completed : JAN 27 2009
Med, PT Test:  FEB 18 2009
Interview completed:  FEB 18 2009
Offer: Infantry (R.C.R)
Sworn in: Feb 25th
Basic Training Begins: Mar 2nd

all done went so quickly!! anyone else going to st jean on mar 2nd let me know!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Congrats on your smooth process, I waiting for the call so I should be off to the next BMQ which I think is April 1st.....I'm going infantry to, it's gonna be kick *** Good luck at BMQ.


----------



## interfan32

Thanks bud! i wasnt expecting to go to BMQ march 2nd it did go quick and i will be sworn in wednesday il ask to see if they will let me go to bmq in mid march do you think they will alow that??


----------



## PMedMoe

interfan32 said:
			
		

> Thanks bud! i wasnt expecting to go to BMQ march 2nd it did go quick and i will be sworn in wednesday il ask to see if they will let me go to bmq in mid march do you think they will alow that??



Unless you have a *good reason* not to go until mid-March, you will go when they tell you.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Yea what he said but I would just take it because you never know when another offer will come around but just think it over and decide what you want, it's totally up to you.


----------



## PMedMoe

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> Yea what he said but I would just take it because you never know when another offer will come around but just think it over and decide what you want, it's totally up to you.



She not he, but I'll let it go since your advice is sound.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

I'm sorry lol I'll be more careful next time


----------



## Kiren

*****UPDATE*****


Recruting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:BOSN
Trade Choice 2: NAVCOM
Trade Choice 3: Steward
Application Date: September 27, 2008
First Contact: October 2, 2008
CFAT completed : October 12, 2008
Med: End of October, 2008
Interview completed: December 5, 2008
Merit Listed: January 25, 2009
Sworn in: March 3rd
Basic Training Begins: March 9th

Alright I did it! I think I screamed for about 5 minutes when I got the phone call! I can't wait!


----------



## romeokilo

Kiren said:
			
		

> *****UPDATE*****
> 
> 
> Recruting Center: Ottawa
> Regular/Reserve: Reg
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1:BOSN
> Trade Choice 2: NAVCOM
> Trade Choice 3: Steward
> Application Date: September 27, 2008
> First Contact: October 2, 2008
> CFAT completed : October 12, 2008
> Med: End of October, 2008
> Interview completed: December 5, 2008
> Merit Listed: January 25, 2009
> Sworn in: March 3rd
> Basic Training Begins: March 9th
> 
> Alright I did it! I think I screamed for about 5 minutes when I got the phone call! I can't wait!



Congratulations! Which trade were you offered?


----------



## Kiren

Whoops sorry it was Steward


----------



## boredinto

boredinto said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM (Unskilled)
> Trade Choice 1: NESOP
> Trade Choice 2: -NAVCOMM
> Trade Choice 3: -
> Application Date: Jan 12/09 - Online
> First Contact: Jan 16/09  - Signed
> CFAT completed: Jan 20/09
> Interview & Medical completed: Jan 20/09
> Listed: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> Sworn in: TBD
> 
> Now I wait... :  On a related note, I have nothing but good things to say about the CFRC in Calgary.  Everyone is very helpful and outgoing and I hope that the smooth start is  sign of things to come...



Spoke to my file manager today, and my medical was approved by Ottawa.  I am just waiting on my backcheck to come back, which is expected this week or next.  I am also getting very, very excited.


----------



## Azizti

Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Bos'n
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: Febuary 16th  2009 
First Contact: Febuary 18th 2009
CFAT completed: Febuary 24th 2009
Medical:  TBD on March 18th 2009
Interview: TBD
Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: N/A


----------



## ftsmith

Good day and good luck.

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer?/NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Resource Management Support Clerk
Trade Choice 2: Supply Technician
Trade Choice 3: Communicator Research
Application Date: January 1, 2009 
First Contact: Febuary 1, 2009
CFAT completed: March ?, 2009
Medical:  TBD
Interview: TBD
Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: N/A


----------



## Spyder230

Thought I would put up my application sample 
Still undecided between Reserve or Regular. So thinking I will go Reserve and if I like it enough to go full time I will CT over to regs in the near future.

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer? NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: Dec. 2008 
First Contact: Jan. 2009
CFAT completed: Febuary 27th,2009 
Medical:  Febuary 26th, 2009
Interview: Febuary 26th, 2009
Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: N/A


----------



## SeaGully

SeaGully said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: STWD
> Trade Choice 2: BOSN
> Trade Choice 3: -
> Application Date: November 27th 08
> First Contact:          "           "      "
> CFAT: December 2nd 08
> Interview: December 4th 08
> 2nd Interview: December 17th 08 (I switched my trade choice after the 1st interview)
> Medical: January 12th 09
> Position Offered: *Steward*
> Sworn In: *March 4th 2009, CFRC Toronto*
> BMQ: *March 16th 2009*



(bold indicates updates)
My heart is beating a million times too fast oh man!
Earlier this month I received a call from the recruiting centre and they said
that the position I interviewed for was full untill April and even then it wasn't a guarantee...lo' and behold today I get THE CALL!! Just goes to show you can't 'crystal ball' your enrollment. 
A HUGE thank you to all those who have given me sound advice along the application process, see you on the flip side!
"I'M SO EXCITED, AND I JUST CAN'T HIDE IT!!!" -Pointer sisters


----------



## Azizti

Congrats SeaGully!!!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Congat's SeaGully and Good Luck at BMQ!


----------



## SeaGully

Thanks SITM and Azizti


----------



## Lil_T

Congrats!!  Which trade did you get offered??


----------



## Azizti

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Congrats!!  Which trade did you get offered??



Read up, he wrote Steward ^^


----------



## Lil_T

whoops.. so *she * did.  I didn't have my glasses on.


----------



## pgrieves

UPDATE:

Recruiting Center: Oshawa, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Field Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Med. Tech
Current Application Date: Mailed Away Jan. 21/2009
First Contact:  Jan. 28/2009
CFAT completed : Feb. 4/2009
Med Completed:  Completed Feb. 26/2009
Interview completed: Completed Feb. 26/2009
Offer:TBD
Sworn in: TBD
Basic Training Begins: TBD

So my medical and interview went great today.  The interviewer said today that I should be expecting to be leaving by the end of March.  My medical was basically picture perfect with the exception of my allergy to penicillin.  So my medical should clear easily.  Now I will be waiting on the edge of my seat for the call.


----------



## Galahad

***UPDATE***
Recruiting Center: CFRC Halifax
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Marine Systems Engineering
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
First Contact: Jan 26, 2009
Application Date: Feb 23, 2009
CFAT: Previously Completed (2002)
Medical: Completed Feb 26, 2009
Interview: Completed Feb 26, 2009
Merit Listed: TBD
NOAB: TBD
Job offer: N/A
Sworn in: N/A

What a day! Medical passed no problems, he said there was nothing that would prevent my enrollment in the CF and no further information required.

The interview went incredibly well, took only 20 minutes because he felt so confident that he didn't feel the need to ask me any more questions. He said although he can't make it official, that I should expect to be on the next NOAB as long as I graduate in May.

Here's hoping I will see some of you there!


----------



## Spyder230

Spyder230 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: Officer? NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Armoured
> Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: Dec. 2008
> First Contact: Jan. 2009
> CFAT completed: Febuary 27th,2009
> Medical:  Febuary 26th, 2009
> Interview: Febuary 26th, 2009
> Listed: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> Sworn in: TBD
> BMQ starts on: N/A



Thought I would update that the interview,medical, and pt were a breeze. Interviewer said they just need a copy of my fingerprints to complete the background check cause I have a doppleganger with a colorful past. Then it is pretty much the waiting game to hear back from Ottawa.  

The regiment I want even said that once I am cleared through CFRC that they would enroll me.


----------



## hotei

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer? NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Communicator Research Operator
Trade Choice 3: AC Op
Application Date: February 20, 2009
First Contact: February 25, 2009
CFAT completed: PENDING
Medical:  PENDING
Interview: PENDING
Listed: PENDING
Position Offered: PENDING
Sworn in: PENDING
BMQ starts on: PENDING


----------



## bradlupa

Recruiting Center: CFRC Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Fire Fighter
Trade Choice 2: PH Tech
Trade Choice 3: MP
Application Date: Febuary 16, 2009
First Contact: Febuary 17, 2009
CFAT completed: Febuary 25th, 2009 
Medical:  March 12th, 2009
Interview: March 12th, 2009
Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD


----------



## hotei

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer? NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: Communicator Research Operator
> Trade Choice 3: AC Op
> Application Date: February 20, 2009
> First Contact: February 25, 2009
> CFAT completed: March 5, 2009
> Medical:  PENDING
> Interview: PENDING
> Listed: PENDING
> Position Offered: PENDING
> Sworn in: PENDING
> BMQ starts on: PENDING



One down.... *crosses fingers*


----------



## Magic

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM:  Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: ACSO (aNav)
Trade Choice 3: ATC
Application Date: September 2008
First Contact: October 2008
CFAT completed: Nov 11, 2008
Medical:  Nov 11, 2008
Interview: Nov 11, 2008
Air Crew/Medicals: January 2009
Listed: Pilot - February 2009 
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
RMC starts on: August 2009 (if I get in)


----------



## Slaw

*****Update*****
Recruting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVN TECH
Trade Choice 2: VEH TECH
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Nov. 2008
First Contact: NOV 21 2008
Aptitude: APRIL XX 2003
Medical: Jan. 26 2009
PT Test completed: n/a
Interview completed: Jan. 26 2009
Position Offered: VECH TECH Feb. 26/09
Swear In: March 10 2009
Basic Training Begins:March 16 2009

Was offered to start March 2nd but due to the dates being so close I declined for time restraints. They called me the next day and told me I was put in for March 16th. Pretty excited once again.


----------



## jacob_ns

Congrats! Did they mention why they didn't offer you the AVN tech course?


----------



## Slaw

jacob_ns said:
			
		

> Congrats! Did they mention why they didn't offer you the AVN tech course?



ya they are full for the fiscal year and they need vehicle techs and a lot of them!! They said even if AVN wasn't full I'd get Vehicle tech anyway. But he did say that they "might" have  a lot more openings for AVN in April.


----------



## jacob_ns

Slaw said:
			
		

> ya they are full for the fiscal year and they need vehicle techs and a lot of them!! They said even if AVN wasn't full I'd get Vehicle tech anyway. But he did say that they "might" have  a lot more openings for AVN in April.



Interesting. I'm waiting for word back regarding my medical and my recruiter at CFRC Halifax told me that the postings for AVN were now available. This was just over a week ago.


----------



## Slaw

jacob_ns said:
			
		

> Interesting. I'm waiting for word back regarding my medical and my recruiter at CFRC Halifax told me that the postings for AVN were now available. This was just over a week ago.


 There could very well be more openings now. The last I heard was when I had my interview in January.  I didn't even hear back about my updated medical..I just recieved my job offer all the sudden haha. Goodluck though...I imagine you'll get your call soon.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Slaw said:
			
		

> There could very well be more openings now. The last I heard was when I had my interview in January.  I didn't even hear back about my updated medical..I just recieved my job offer all the sudden haha. Goodluck though...I imagine you'll get your call soon.



So your saying they didn't even call you to tell you your medical was cleared they just gave you an offer?.......that's pretty sweet I hope that happens to me and I get the call this week, probably wont happen but it would be nice lol.


----------



## stevea32

Recruiting Center: CFRC Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer? NCM 
Trade Choice 1: ATIS Tech
Trade Choice 2: AVN Tech
Trade Choice 3: Plumbing and Heating Tech
Application Date: Dec. 2008 
First Contact: Jan. 2009
CFAT completed: Jan 2009
Medical:  March 10th, 2009
Interview: March 10th, 2009
Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: N/A


----------



## jmcdona5

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Communicator Research Operator
Trade Choice 2: Signal Operator
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: January 13 2009
First Contact: February 9 2009
CFAT completed: February 18 2009
Medical: March 4 2009
Interview: March 4 2009
Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD


----------



## boredinto

boredinto said:
			
		

> Spoke to my file manager today, and my medical was approved by Ottawa.  I am just waiting on my backcheck to come back, which is expected this week or next.  I am also getting very, very excited.



I'm posting on my phone so I can't copy and paste my updated timeline, but I called the CFRC today and found out that I've been merit listed!  My file is with the Production Officer and I've been told to expect a call within a few days.

My application was first submitted on Jan 12th, so all in all this has been a pretty quick process!

I'll repost the timeline once I get an offer.

Cheers


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

That's sweet man congrats I'm suppose to get a call on the 7th to see what the status on my app is (if my medical has been cleared) so hopefully they give me some good news and I get an offer soon.


----------



## Azizti

Azizti said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Bos'n
> Trade Choice 2: -
> Trade Choice 3: -
> Application Date: Febuary 16th  2009
> First Contact: Febuary 18th 2009
> CFAT completed: Febuary 24th 2009
> Medical:  TBD on March 18th 2009
> *Interview: TBD on March 18th 2009*
> Listed: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> Sworn in: TBD
> BMQ starts on: N/A



Get to do my interview on the same day as my medical! 14 days to wait  ;D


----------



## martr

Update!

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: ROTP - Civillian University (Ottawa U)
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Armour
Application Date: January 5th, 2008
First Contact: January 16th, 2009
CFAT: Jan. 27th, 2009
Medical:  Jan. 27th, 2009
Interview: Jan. 27th, 2009
Merit Listed: ??
Job Offer: Conditional ROTP offer March 4th 2009
Swearing in:
BMQ:


----------



## boredinto

Thanks Soldier, hopefully you get your call soon  ;D  I will wait patiently with the phone strapped to my side  8)


----------



## Ludoc

Recruiting Center: CFRC Sudbury
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sig Op
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: December 2008
First Contact: Early December 2008
CFAT: Jan. 28th, 2009
Medical:  Jan. 28th, 2009 (Handed in my supplementary visual acuity test February 2nd)
Interview: Jan. 28th, 2009
Merit Listed: ??
Job Offer: March 2nd, 2009
Swearing in: March 12th, 2009
BMQ: March 16th, 2009

So it took a month to the day from when I passed them vision test to get the call or about three months from when I first walked in the door. And while that month seemed to drag on forever, it doesn't seem so bad looking back. The time it took between my first walking into the recruiting centre and my interview/CFAT/medical would probably have been be a lot less if not for the Christmas break and the renovations at the recruiting centre in that intervening time.

Also: First post! Huzzah!


----------



## Dariusz

UPDATE

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (CEOTP)
Trade Choice 1: Armour
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: May 22, 2008
First Contact: May 22, 2008
CFAT: 9 March 2009
Medical: 9 March 2009
Interview: 9 March 2009
Position Offered: n/a
Sworn in: n/a
BMOQ: n/a


Security Screeining still in process since May 2008( I don't know why it is taking that long), but somebody up there had some mercy and decided to let me do some of the testing...


----------



## SkyHeff

> Recruiting Center: CFRC London
> Regular/Reserves: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot
> Application Date: Dec 12, 2008
> First Contact: Dec.16, 2008
> Aptitude: Jan.7, 2009
> Medical: Jan.7, 2009
> Interview: Jan.8, 2009
> Job offer: Mar.5, 2009 (ROTP Pilot, RMC)
> Sworn in: ?


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

They should have told you when you get sworn in when you got your job offer...


----------



## SkyHeff

I was told the offer, that BOTP will be this summer and it's unknown when I'll be sworn in.


----------



## boredinto

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM (Unskilled)
Trade Choice 1: NESOP
Trade Choice 2: -NAVCOMM
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: Jan 12/09 - Online
First Contact: Jan 16/09  - Signed
CFAT completed: Jan 20/09
Interview & Medical completed: Jan 20/09
Listed: March 5/09
Position Offered: NAVCOMM
Sworn in: March 11/09

So...Yay me.  Got the call today.

Its been a very painless process from start to end, and while there were a few small hold ups, things went very quickly.  I am actually really impressed by the quality of people that I dealt with at the Calgary CFRC - a very high caliber of people acting as the first point of contact.

BMQ starts March 23!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Nice smooth process,I'm hoping I can get on that course date as well, just got to keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## goldenhamster

Recruiting Center: CFRC Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM:  DEO 
Trade Choice 1: Airfield Engineering
Trade Choice 2: BioSci Officer
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Febuary 12, 2009
First Contact: Febuary 17, 2009
CFAT completed: March 10, 2009  :
Medical:  TBD
Interview: TBD
Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMOQ starts on: TBD


----------



## romeokilo

Good luck on the CFAT!


----------



## xbowhntr

Recruiting Centre: CRFC Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: DEO
Trade Choice 1: AEC
Trade Choice 2: AirNav
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: May 2008
CFAT completed: Early June 2008
Interview Completed: Late June 2008
Medical Completed: July 2008
Aircrew Medical Completed: Late July 2008
Merit Listed: Mid November 2008 (File was awaiting my finishing of University which explains delay between Aircrew medical and merit listing)
Position offered: March 6 2009
Swear in: March 30 2009
BMOQ starts: May 4 2009
It has been a long but smooth process. All dates are apx. but should be close the the actual ones. I did experience a couple of set backs along the way. Waiting for my Degree to arrive along with a wicked cold I had cost me 2.5 to 3 months.

I am quite excited for BMOQ to start!


----------



## goldenhamster

Thanks Romeokilo,

Just finish the CFAT, here is my update:

Recruiting Center: CFRC Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM:  DEO 
Trade Choice 1: Airfield Engineering
Trade Choice 2: BioSci Officer
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Febuary 12, 2009
First Contact: Febuary 17, 2009
CFAT completed: March 10, 2009  (passed !)
Medical:  March 17, 2009  
Interview: March 17, 2009  
Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMOQ starts on: TBD

My impression about CFAT: the questions are easy, finding the right answers is difficult :blotto:


----------



## koopa

xbowhntr said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: CRFC Oshawa
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Entry Plan: DEO
> Trade Choice 1: AEC
> Trade Choice 2: AirNav
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: May 2008
> CFAT completed: Early June 2008
> Interview Completed: Late June 2008
> Medical Completed: July 2008
> Aircrew Medical Completed: Late July 2008
> Merit Listed: Mid November 2008 (File was awaiting my finishing of University which explains delay between Aircrew medical and merit listing)
> Position offered: March 6 2009
> Swear in: March 30 2009
> BMOQ starts: May 4 2009
> It has been a long but smooth process. All dates are apx. but should be close the the actual ones. I did experience a couple of set backs along the way. Waiting for my Degree to arrive along with a wicked cold I had cost me 2.5 to 3 months.
> 
> I am quite excited for BMOQ to start!



Heh, my dates are pretty much the same (+/- 1 week or so)

Congrats XBoxhunter!


----------



## romeokilo

goldenhamster said:
			
		

> My impression about CFAT: the questions are easy, finding the right answers are difficult :blotto:



Bingo. Now focus on your interview. I`d suggest going over and taking the time to fill out that interview prep form they gave you at the CFRC -- it is worth the time. Also do a few mock interviews with your mother/girlfriend/friend.

Good luck!


----------



## borat

Recruiting Center: CFRC Mississauga
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVS TECH
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Feb 9/09
CFAT completed: Feb 10/09
Interview & Medical completed: Mar 10/09
Listed: TBD
Position Offered:TBD
Sworn in: TBD


----------



## jacob_ns

UPDATE! I’m in!

Recruiting Centre: Halifax, Nova Scotia.
Component: Reg. Force, NCM, Air Force
Trade Choice 1: AVN
Trade Choice 2: n/a
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date: September 18, 2008
First Contact: September 22, 2008
Medical, aptitude completed : January 21, 2009
Interview completed: January 21, 2009
Position Offered: March 11, 2009
Basic Training Begins: March 30, 2009

I just got my call from CFRC Halifax with my job offer for AVN. My swearing in is on March 26th and I have to be in Quebec on the 29th to start on the 30th. 

I have a million things to do.  ;D


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Awesome man congrat's......I'm hoping to get the call in the next few day's,I hope anyway, but good luck at basic!


Dylan


----------



## jmcdona5

*************UPDATE******************************************
Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Communicator Research Operator
Trade Choice 2: Signal Operator
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: January 13 2009
First Contact: February 9 2009
CFAT completed: February 18 2009
Medical: March 4 2009
Interview: March 4 2009
Listed: March 12 2009
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD


----------



## PTE.BOOTHMAN

Recruiting Center: CFRC Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Vehical Tech
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: February 26 2009
First Contact: March 4 2009
CFAT completed: March 12 2009
Medical: March 12 2009
Interview: March 12 2009
Listed: March 12 2009
Position Offered: Vehical Tech
Sworn in: Still Waiting
BMQ starts on: April 1 2009


----------



## white-1

recruiting Center: CFRC Bathurst
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Imagery Tech
Trade Choice 2: Meteorological tech
Trade Choice 3: RMS Clerk
Application Date: September 28, 2008 (CIC Application) Jan 27, 2009 ( Switched Application)
First Contact: Jan 30  2009
CFAT completed: Feb 3 2009
Medical: Feb 3 2009
Interview: March 11 2009
Listed: March 11 2009
Position Offered: Still waiting
Sworn in: Still Waiting
BMQ starts on: unknown


----------



## Lil_T

white-1 said:
			
		

> recruiting Center: CFRC Bathurst
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: *Imagery Tech*
> Trade Choice 2: *Meteorological tech*
> Trade Choice 3: *RMS Clerk*
> Application Date: September 28, 2008 (CIC Application) Jan 27, 2009 ( Switched Application)
> First Contact: Jan 30  2009
> CFAT completed: Feb 3 2009
> Medical: Feb 3 2009
> Interview: March 11 2009
> Listed: March 11 2009
> Position Offered: Still waiting
> Sworn in: Still Waiting
> BMQ starts on: unknown



that's funny, those were my 3 - in reverse order  (until I modified my app to only RMS Clerk)


----------



## white-1

haha that's kind of cool.


----------



## Lil_T

It is - it'd be neat if we ended up on the same BMQ.  

Though probably unlikely as I'm not going anywhere til at least May.


----------



## asterix_prl

Recruiting Centre: Barrie, Ontario
Component: Reg. Force, NCM, Army
Trade Choice 1: Vehicle Tech
Trade Choice 2: Materials Tech
Trade Choice 3: Construction Tech
Application Date: December 23, 2008
Aptitude, completed : January 21, 2009
Interview completed: January 21, 2009
Medical Completed: February 4, 2009
Medical Received: March 10,2009
Position Offered: Vehicle Tech March 13, 2009
(lucky day after all)
Sworn in: March 19, 2009
Basic Training Begins: April 6, 2009

I wish everyone the best of luck,
Pat L.


----------



## X2012

Recruiting Centre: Halifax, Nova Scotia
Component: Reg. Force, Officer, Ari Force
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: January 16, 2009
Aptitude, completed : February 25, 2009
Interview completed: February 25, 2009
Medical Completed: February 25, 2009
Medical Received: pending
Position Offered: pending
Sworn in: pending
Basic Training Begins: pending

Most of the delay between submitting the application and doing the CFAT and stuff was me trying to get in touch with them! It took about two weeks to get a call through to the guy I was supposed to contact! But then again, this is not helped by my class schedual. They should really have a few evening hours every once in a while!

Does anybody know when the aircrew selection boards in April are? I'm going to give them a call, but just wondering if anybody here had an idea.


----------



## ftsmith

**UPDATE***

Good day and good luck.

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer CEOTP   :nod:
Trade Choice 1: Air Navigator (Officer)   
Trade Choice 2: Aerospace Controller (Officer)  ???
Trade Choice 3: Infantry (Officer)  :-\
Application Date: January 1, 2009 
First Contact: Febuary 1, 2009
CFAT completed: March 11, 2009 (Officer Qualified)   
References (3) called: March 14, 2009
Interview: March 17, 2009
Medical:  April 08, 2009
Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: N/A


----------



## NS Valley Girl

Recruiting Centre: Halifax, Nova Scotia   8)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer CEOTP 
Trade Choice 1: Air Navigator
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
First Contacted:  May xx, 2008
Application Date: February 27, 2009
CFAT, completed : May xx, 2008
Interview completed: March 17, 2009 (in 3 days!)  
Medical Completed: March 17, 2009 (in 3 days!)  
Medical Received: pending
Position Offered: pending
Sworn in: pending
Basic Training Begins: pending


----------



## romeokilo

NS Valley Girl said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Halifax, Nova Scotia   8)
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer CEOTP
> Trade Choice 1: Air Navigator
> Trade Choice 2: -
> Trade Choice 3: -
> *First Contacted:  May xx, 2008
> Application Date: February 27, 2009
> CFAT, completed : May xx, 2008*
> Interview completed: March 17, 2009 (in 3 days!)
> Medical Completed: March 17, 2009 (in 3 days!)
> Medical Received: pending
> Position Offered: pending
> Sworn in: pending
> Basic Training Begins: pending



Are you sure about those dates?


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Hahah I was going to say something but I thought I'd just let it go.


----------



## NS Valley Girl

Hello Romeokilo & SoldierInTheMaking:

What is the problem with those dates?  If you're referring to my dates of May 2008... I meant to do this.  And yes, I did my application after I wrote my CFAT.  Am I missing something?  Or am I an anomaly?


----------



## romeokilo

NS Valley Girl said:
			
		

> Hello Romeokilo & SoldierInTheMaking:
> 
> What is the problem with those dates?  If you're referring to my dates of May 2008... I meant to do this. * And yes, I did my application after I wrote my CFAT.*  Am I missing something?  Or am I an anomaly?



Are you serious? I have never heard of anyone writing their CFAT BEFORE actually applying.
Now I am confused.


----------



## NS Valley Girl

Ohhhh.... I am very serious.  No kidding.  Explained below.   

I am near CFB (14W) Greenwood and a few times a year the Halifax recruiting centre will come here for recruiting purposes and/or Career Fairs.  And On those days, you can write the CFAT.  After you write the CFAT, they send you away for an hour while they do the marking/scoring.  They bring you back in individually and tell you how you did.  At this point you can apply or take the application home.  Back in May 2008 I wrote the CFAT and did well.  Not until this year, did I want to fully pursue a career with the CF.  My CFAT scores of course, were still on file.  So, I recently filled out the application and dropped it off (Feb 27/09).  I have now been scheduled for my Medical & Interview for March 17th/09.

I didn't know my application process was 'odd.'  

Interesting?!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Well I can't say I have ever heard of that before, so it is quite interesting to me that they do that.
But anyways good luck with your interview and medical on the 17th.


Dylan


----------



## NS Valley Girl

Appreciated.  
Hopefully Wednesday I will have an update for my 'application process' sample; here online.  

***Maybe something else worth mentioning.... On March 18th/09 the Halifax Recruiting Centre will be at Camp Aldershot for recruiting purposes.  On this day, you can take the CFAT.  Like I did.  As well, they are holding the interviews & medicals the same day.  A one shot deal.  Is this unheard of too? ***


----------



## white-1

NS Valley Girl said:
			
		

> Ohhhh.... I am very serious.  No kidding.  Explained below.
> 
> I am near CFB (14W) Greenwood and a few times a year the Halifax recruiting centre will come here for recruiting purposes and/or Career Fairs.  And On those days, you can write the CFAT.  After you write the CFAT, they send you away for an hour while they do the marking/scoring.  They bring you back in individually and tell you how you did.  At this point you can apply or take the application home.  Back in May 2008 I wrote the CFAT and did well.  Not until this year, did I want to fully pursue a career with the CF.  My CFAT scores of course, were still on file.  So, I recently filled out the application and dropped it off (Feb 27/09).  I have now been scheduled for my Medical & Interview for March 17th/09.
> 
> I didn't know my application process was 'odd.'
> 
> Interesting?!



yeah, they held the same type of job fair last year in Fredericton. I wrote my cfat there and scored well, but like you i wasn't interested in full time at that point. when i went to apply this year they somehow lost my scores so I had to do it all over again. It was a pain but i knew if i could do it once i could do just as well or better the second time. :st.patty:


----------



## bradlupa

****************************update******************************



			
				bradlupa said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Oshawa
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM:  NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Fire Fighter
> Trade Choice 2: PH Tech
> Trade Choice 3: MP
> Application Date: Febuary 16, 2009
> First Contact: Febuary 17, 2009
> CFAT completed: Febuary 25th, 2009
> Medical:  March 12th, 2009
> Interview: March 12th, 2009
> Position Offered: TBD
> Sworn in: TBD
> BMQ starts on: TBD



Called my references to check up and see if they had been called, well all had been called,
same with employment they we also called

Interview went smashing and now just waiting..... Got a bit of inspriation from the CAPT as she said i had a well prep interview and that i would be very competetive at my choices as I had alot of qualifications for both postitons. 

She also told me to start uping my physcial routine to 3-4 times a week, now just a waiting game....... :threat:


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Awesome man, I'm playing the waiting game as well lol. Good luck!


----------



## jmcdona5

*************UPDATE******************************************
Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Communicator Research Operator
Trade Choice 2: Signal Operator
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: January 13 2009
First Contact: February 9 2009
CFAT completed: February 18 2009
Medical: March 4 2009
Interview: March 4 2009
Listed: March 12 2009
Position Offered: Communicator Research Operator
Swearing in: March 27 2009
BMQ starts on: April 6 2009


----------



## Rec Centre Toronto CO

CFAT before application:
This is called a "Test - no file" process, where you get the chance to write the CFAT to determine for what trade you qualify.  Your name is recorded, so there are no 'freebies' for CFATs, and it prevents a lot of processing on the recruiting end.  Yes it exists, when centres see a need to do so.


----------



## f0x

f0x said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Halifax
> Regular/Reserves: Reg
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Intell Op
> Trade Choice 2: Imagery Tech
> Trade Choice 3: Geomatics Tech
> Application Date: Feb. 4th/09
> First Contact: Feb. 4th/09
> CFAT: completed Feb. 4th/09 -- passed (Wasn't expecting this so soon)
> Interview: Feb. 26th/09  _completed_
> Medical: Feb, 26th/09   _completed additional documents submitted March second_
> Merit Listed:
> Job Offer:
> Swearing in:
> BMQ:



Just received a status update that my medical file is on it's way back from Borden and they will be inputting my security information. I thought that part would have been done when they contacted my references and verified my employment dates weeks ago. I was told that takes 4-5 days and to call back in 2 weeks for an update if I don't hear anything.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Well I'm glad your medical files are on there way back.........Now if only mine we're to. When did you files reach Borden?


----------



## f0x

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> Well I'm glad your medical files are on there way back.........Now if only mine we're to. When did you files reach Borden?



They left my CFRC just over a week ago... I think I got lucky with that one!


----------



## George Wallace

f0x said:
			
		

> Just received a status update that my medical file is on it's way back from Borden and they will be inputting my security information. I thought that part would have been done when they contacted my references and verified my employment dates weeks ago. I was told that takes 4-5 days and to call back in 2 weeks for an update if I don't hear anything.



Looking at your three selections, I wonder if anyone has advised you on the Security Clearance you will require to get onto your Trades Training Crse, whichever one you get accepted to, and how long that may keep you waiting?


----------



## f0x

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Looking at your three selections, I wonder if anyone has advised you on the Security Clearance you will require to get onto your Trades Training Crse, whichever one you get accepted to, and how long that may keep you waiting?



They did inform me that I would need higher than usual clearance but did not indicate that it would take me longer than usual. I would love to hear what you have to say about it.


----------



## TimBit

f0x said:
			
		

> They did inform me that I would need higher than usual clearance but did not indicate that it would take me longer than usual. I would love to hear what you have to say about it.



What might happen is that you will go on a holding/GD platoon on your assigned station until the clearance comes in for the course. That is what Comms Rsch do normally (they need TS/SA).


----------



## white-1

*** Update****
Recruiting Center: CFRC Bathurst
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Imagery Tech
Trade Choice 2: Meteorological tech
Trade Choice 3: RMS Clerk
Application Date: September 28, 2008 (CIC Application) Jan 27, 2009 ( Switched Application)
First Contact: Jan 30  2009
CFAT completed: Feb 3 2009
Medical: Feb 3 2009
Interview: March 11 2009
Listed: March 11 2009
Position Offered: RMS Clerk, March 16th
Sworn in: March 24, 2009
BMQ starts on: April 6th, 2009

woohooo! I am so excited for this. Even though clerk was my third choice I was really interested in it. I can't wait for BMQ on the 6th. YAY!

P.S. happy st. patty's day everyone. hopefully the luck of the irish will come to everyone who is waiting.  :st.patty:


----------



## smittymed

UPDATE
Recruting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Med Tech
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: 
Current Application Date: Dec 08 2009
First Contact:  Dec 10 2009
CFAT completed : Jan 21
Med,Feb 6
Interview completed: Feb6
*Offer:MAr 16 Infantry RCR
Sworn in: Mar 26
Basic Training Begins: Apr 6*
Well after months of sloging it out and waiting. the offer finally came. I am so excited. good luck to all still waiting cant wait to see you there.
smitty


----------



## bradlupa

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> Well I'm glad your medical files are on there way back.........Now if only mine we're to. When did you files reach Borden?



Can someone clear up something for me.  I was told that there was only one RMO and he/she was in Ottawa so why is everyones file going to CFB Borden?  Is Borden for if there was no problems with your medical or does it depend which CFRC you apply at?


----------



## kincanucks

bradlupa said:
			
		

> Can someone clear up something for me.  I was told that there was only one RMO and he/she was in Ottawa so why is everyones file going to CFB Borden?  Is Borden for if there was no problems with your medical or does it depend which CFRC you apply at?



The RMO is in Ottawa but used to be in Borden.  Some people, including CFRC/D personnel, don't know this or have forgotten.


----------



## Lil_T

Which would explain why my medical was approved within 3 days.


----------



## smittymed

yeah one person told me borden but i found out it was ottawa. they clear pretty quick there


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Well when I was talking to a recruiter he had a bit of a french accent and it was kind of hard to understand him, but I thought he said my medical file was sent somewhere but had to be sent away again so maybe they sent it to Borden which was a mistake then had to have it sent away again to Ottawa, so maybe that's why mine is taking forever...


----------



## Lil_T

smittymed said:
			
		

> yeah one person told me borden but i found out it was ottawa. they clear pretty quick there



Yeah - I guess it helps that CFRC Ottawa is where I applied through too ;D


----------



## smittymed

yeah you ontarios are always getting the early kicks at everything. I started my file in BC then moved to Nova Scotia over x mas, so there was a lot of waiting for me...


----------



## Lil_T

no doubt.  I'm actually from Cape Breton (hence the flag) and even miss it occasionally, but living in O-Town does have it's perks ;D


----------



## DisplacedMaritimer

Figured I should post mine since it went unusually quick:

Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Vehicle Tech
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Current Application Date: Feb 25 2009
First Contact:  Mar 2 2009
CFAT completed : 2002 (was still valid)
Medical Completed: Mar 12
Interview Completed: Mar 12
Offer: Mar 13 Vehicle Tech
Sworn in: Mar 27
Basic Training Begins: Apr 6


----------



## Azizti

Wow! Congrats 
Your a lucky one, that is incredibly fast!


----------



## DisplacedMaritimer

I'm 100% sure it had something to do with my trade choice, it is a distressed trade, and with the recent press about the maintenance of equipment, and the amount of out of service equipment the CF has right now they are probably pushing those applications through quickly for the new fiscal year...

That being said nobody should ever just choose a trade that gets them in quick... I've always been good with my hands and mechanically inclined, being a maintainer is something I will really enjoy... and that's why I picked it, I just happened to get lucky I guess!!


----------



## psychedelics07

I was told today at the CFRC offers are being made 48-72 hours after being merit listed.  Yours came under 24.  Seems yours went faster in every aspect.

I was listed today so I hope mine goes that quick!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

rjr said:
			
		

> I was told today at the CFRC offers are being made 48-72 hours after being merit listed.




That's good to know ;D


----------



## smittymed

I got merit listed on friday and got my offer at 10 am monday morning. they dont mess arourd. If you are on the list start being excited...


----------



## pgrieves

Nice, i was talking to my CFRC yesterday and i was medically cleared as of Monday and they said i should be merit listed by the end of the week, Monday at the latest.  So if offers are being made 48-72 hrs after being merit listed, hopefully i will get the call next week. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## Lil_T

:jealous:


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Me too


----------



## ftsmith

**UPDATE***

Good day and good luck.

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk   
Trade Choice 2:  
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: January 1, 2009 
First Contact: Febuary 1, 2009
CFAT completed: March 11, 2009 (Officer Qualified)   
References (3) called: March 14, 2009
Interview: March 17, 2009 (Was told I was the competition to beat)  

Medical:  April 08, 2009  (Worried about past anti-depressant use)

Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: N/A


----------



## bradlupa

what is merit listed?  I know that this is a weird question and i hear alot about it, how do i find out if i am merit listed


----------



## Nfld Sapper

bradlupa said:
			
		

> what is merit listed?  I know that this is a weird question and i hear alot about it, how do i find out if i am merit listed



*cough* points to search bar *cough*


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

bradlupa said:
			
		

> what is merit listed?  I know that this is a weird question and i hear alot about it, how do i find out if i am merit listed



It's a waiting list you get put on to wait for the offer, once you complete your application.


----------



## Lil_T

ftsmith said:
			
		

> **UPDATE***
> 
> Good day and good luck.
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: January 1, 2009
> First Contact: Febuary 1, 2009
> CFAT completed: March 11, 2009 (Officer Qualified)
> References (3) called: March 14, 2009
> Interview: March 17, 2009 (*Was told I was the competition to beat*)
> 
> Medical:  April 08, 2009  (Worried about past anti-depressant use)
> 
> Listed: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> Sworn in: TBD
> BMQ starts on: N/A



Funny, I was told the same thing.   Depending on when you get listed - we may end up on the same BMQ and/or 3s course


----------



## Azizti

ftsmith said:
			
		

> Medical:  April 08, 2009  (Worried about past anti-depressant use)



They will ask you to get further information from the person that treated you.
It will slow your process a little bit since you need to get some papers filled out.


----------



## phionex

Recruiting Center: CFRC Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Signals Operator
Trade Choice 2: Infantry 
Trade Choice 3: Armoured
Application Date: March 6, 2009 
First Contact: March 6, 2009
CFAT completed: March 18, 2009 (Officer Qualified)   

References (3) called: Already Completed Prior Enlistment For Reserves in January
Interview: March 24, 2009 
Medical:  April 02, 2009  (Worried about Vision Test)
Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD

any suggestions, tips or comments to help me along the way?


----------



## BradCon

phionex,

You may want to ask your recruiter if your reference form needs to be re submitted.
The new form asks for 5 references.  Same thing happened to me and I lost a wek or two of processing time.


----------



## phionex

He was the one that told me I didnt need it


----------



## Eye In The Sky

phionex said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Oshawa
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Signals Operator
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry
> Trade Choice 3: Armoured
> Application Date: March 6, 2009
> First Contact: March 6, 2009
> CFAT completed: March 18, 2009 (Officer Qualified)
> 
> References (3) called: Already Completed Prior Enlistment For Reserves in January
> Interview: March 24, 2009
> Medical:  April 02, 2009  (Worried about Vision Test)
> Listed: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> Sworn in: TBD
> BMQ starts on: TBD
> 
> any suggestions, tips or comments to help me along the way?



Just one...take Option # 3    (that way, you get to wear a nice black beret, not a *spits* green one...)

 ;D


----------



## TimBit

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Just one...take Option # 3    (that way, you get to wear a nice black beret, not a *spits* green one...)
> 
> ;D



You mean as in the Navy? He he he


----------



## phionex

No I pefer the Tan Beret or the Maroon Beret


----------



## Nfld Sapper

phionex said:
			
		

> No I pefer the Tan Beret or the Maroon Beret



Concentrate first on passing your BMQ/SQ/Trades courses before think about those berets.

 :brickwall:


----------



## TimBit

phionex said:
			
		

> No I pefer the Tan Beret or the Maroon Beret



One bite at a time, dude. Who knows, maybe you'll LOVE armoured (in case you get it) and then will spend the rest of your life amusing your buddies about the para Coy sleeping in the frozen mud...  :tank2:


----------



## NS Valley Girl

*******  UPDATE *******​

Everything went well during my interview and medical.  However I new twist was added to my application process.  Atleast it was new and unexpected to me.  After the approval of my medical I will be scheduled *to write a NAV Test.*  The NAV Test has to be completed and have a passing grade before merit listing is granted.  I was not expecting this and was not advised prior.  I guess this test is quite extensive.

Has anyone else experienced this?  Any feedback on this test?






			
				NS Valley Girl said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Halifax, Nova Scotia   8)
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer CEOTP
> Trade Choice 1: Air Navigator
> Trade Choice 2: -
> Trade Choice 3: -
> First Contacted:  May xx, 2008
> Application Date: February 27, 2009
> CFAT, completed : May xx, 2008
> Interview completed: March 17, 2009
> Medical Completed: March 17, 2009
> Medical Received: pending
> *NAV Test Completed:  Pending*
> Position Offered: pending
> Sworn in: pending
> Basic Training Begins: pending


----------



## phionex

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Concentrate first on passing your BMQ/SQ/Trades courses before think about those berets.
> 
> :brickwall:


I don't see why everyone keep saying I should be focusing on BMQ and not thinking about what I want to do with my future career. Are we not allowed to ask question regarding what we want to do in our careers on this forum or is Army Forums only allowed for discussions on BMQ. What's so wrong with asking questions about area I am interested in studying and joking around about the colour of beret I want without being harassed or ridiculed by people like NFLD Sapper. 



			
				TimBit said:
			
		

> One bite at a time, dude. Who knows, maybe you'll LOVE armoured (in case you get it) and then will spend the rest of your life amusing your buddies about the para Coy sleeping in the frozen mud...  :tank2:



lol That is true really true. I still remember Cadets in the Armoured Corps, fun times!!


----------



## NS Valley Girl

Hi REC CENTRE TORONTO:

Thanks for the feedback and confirmation of such a process.  Good to hear that 'my case' isn't so odd after all.




			
				Rec Centre Toronto CO said:
			
		

> CFAT before application:
> This is called a "Test - no file" process, where you get the chance to write the CFAT to determine for what trade you qualify.  Your name is recorded, so there are no 'freebies' for CFATs, and it prevents a lot of processing on the recruiting end.  Yes it exists, when centres see a need to do so.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

phionex said:
			
		

> I don't see why everyone keep saying I should be focusing on BMQ and not thinking about what I want to do with my future career. Are we not allowed to ask question regarding what we want to do in our careers on this forum or is Army Forums only allowed for discussions on BMQ. What's so wrong with asking questions about area I am interested in studying and joking around about the colour of beret I want without being harassed or ridiculed by people like NFLD Sapper.



Well maybe because of:



			
				phionex said:
			
		

> *Listed: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> Sworn in: TBD
> BMQ starts on: TBD*



So again concentrate on getting in and passing BMQ/SQ/Trades before you think about what you want to do later on in your career.


----------



## TimBit

NS Valley Girl said:
			
		

> *******  UPDATE *******​
> 
> Everything went well during my interview and medical.  However I new twist was added to my application process.  Atleast it was new and unexpected to me.  After the approval of my medical I will be scheduled *to write a NAV Test.*  The NAV Test has to be completed and have a passing grade before merit listing is granted.  I was not expecting this and was not advised prior.  I guess this test is quite extensive.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this?  Any feedback on this test?



Hem...sounds a lot like the very standard ANav test run at Trenton along with the CAPSS for pilot-candidates. Look it up using the search function, tons of info on this site. It is free (of course) and your going there will be repaid.  I'm surprised they didn't tell you that...


----------



## NS Valley Girl

*TimBit:*

What do you mean by 'it will be free' & 'going there it will be repaid?'  You referring to the search function or going to Trenton?  Or ?


----------



## hotei

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer? NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: Communicator Research Operator
> Trade Choice 3: AC Op
> Application Date: February 20, 2009
> First Contact: February 25, 2009
> CFAT completed: March 5, 2009
> Medical:  March 17, 2008
> Interview: March 17, 2008
> Listed: PENDING
> Position Offered: PENDING
> Sworn in: PENDING
> BMQ starts on: PENDING


----------



## X2012

Hey Valley Girl, I'm in the same boat as you, except I'm going for pilot. They said they'd try to get me on the one in April, so maybe I'll see you there. Just keeping my fingers crossed for the medical paperwork to go through and for them to call me. I'm going to give them a shout on Tuesday to see what's on the go. I just want to know when it is because my exams and stuff are all in April!


----------



## NS Valley Girl

Hi X012 !

Yep... sounds like a similar boat.  

Doing the pilot thing... that's awesome.  What I have heard from the recruitment centre, to date is, that BMOQ's are full until July/August.  If they can squeeze you in for April - how cool would that be.  (and, I'd be jealous.  lol)

Ditto.  I will be following up with the recruitment centre on Tuesday/Wednesday regarding my medical and it's progress.  For myself:  I am waiting for medical to pass and preparing to write the Air Nav Test.

Can't provide any advice on your exams and BMOQ because I was under the understanding that it'd be August for the next basic training officer enrollment.

Anyone - please correct me if I am wrong.  (???)






			
				X2012 said:
			
		

> Hey Valley Girl, I'm in the same boat as you, except I'm going for pilot. They said they'd try to get me on the one in April, so maybe I'll see you there. Just keeping my fingers crossed for the medical paperwork to go through and for them to call me. I'm going to give them a shout on Tuesday to see what's on the go. I just want to know when it is because my exams and stuff are all in April!


----------



## bradlupa

Just found out that i got merit listed and the MOC said to expect to have a call in 1-2 weeks  YAY


----------



## smittymed

congrats. I was told 1-2 weeks and i got the call the next day. so be ready


----------



## Marshall

Marshall said:
			
		

> Did not realize this was here  8)
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC HALIFAX
> 
> Regular/Reserves: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> 
> Trade Choice 1: Armour
> Trade Choice 2: Artillery
> Trade Choice 3: Infantry
> 
> Application Date: October 08
> First Contact: Several days later
> CFAT: Early November - Passed above average (Did not qualify for Aerospace Engineer or something like that.. darn...lol)
> Medical: Early November - Passed 100%
> Interview: Early November - Passed
> 
> Job offer: N/A
> Sworn in: N/A



*UPDATE*

Recruiting Center: CFRC HALIFAX

Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer

Trade Choice 1: Armour
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Infantry

Application Date: October 08
First Contact: Several days later
CFAT: Early November - Passed
Medical: Early November - Passed
Interview: Early November - Passed

Job offer: *ROTP Program - Saint Mary's University 2009. Land Operations*
Sworn in: N/A (July 2009 area)

And now I can rest easy haha. for now.


----------



## f0x

f0x said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Halifax
> Regular/Reserves: Reg
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Intell Op
> Trade Choice 2: Imagery Tech
> Trade Choice 3: Geomatics Tech
> Application Date: Feb. 4th/09
> First Contact: Feb. 4th/09
> CFAT: completed Feb. 4th/09 -- passed (Wasn't expecting this so soon)
> Interview: Feb. 26th/09  completed
> Medical: Feb, 26th/09   completed- additional papers sent in on the 4th of march
> Merit Listed:  ? med file was on the way back to my CFRC on the 16th
> Job Offer: Geomatics (offered on March 23rd)
> Swearing in: March 31st
> BMQ: April 13th


 ;D So happy

Edited because I was freaking out too bad to hit spell check


----------



## DisplacedMaritimer

Congrats! You'll be a week behind me and Smittymed...


----------



## Nikonian

I applied for Infantry Soldier.
Dropped off forms Febuary 12th
CFAT and interview completed febuary 24th
Did medical March 3rd
Recieved phone call March 17th for swearing in on April 3rd, I fly off for BMQ April 11th.
So the whole process took only two months!

Now, what I'm wondering... They sent me another security clearance form to fill out. I have to complete it and bring it with me to the swearing in ceremony. Is there a chance I'm not going to be accepted due to forms not being done properly, or am I guaranteed a spot since I've already accepted the job offer?


----------



## PMedMoe

Nikonian said:
			
		

> Now, what I'm wondering... They sent me another security clearance form to fill out. I have to complete it and bring it with me to the swearing in ceremony. Is there a chance I'm not going to be accepted due to forms not being done properly, or am I guaranteed a spot since I've already accepted the job offer?



Chances are they just need you to fill out the form as they started using Back Check which requires five references instead of three.  Shouldn't have any effect on your offer.


----------



## Nikonian

Alright, thanks! So it should not be a problem. It's just a little annoying that I have already filled out all of this information and I didn't keep any copies. I'm going down to the CFRC today to look at my old forms.


----------



## PMedMoe

Nikonian said:
			
		

> Alright, thanks! So it should not be a problem. It's just a little annoying that I have already filled out all of this information and I didn't keep any copies. I'm going down to the CFRC today to look at my old forms.



Always keep copies of your security clearance forms!  Makes it easier to fill out every 10 years if you haven't moved too much.


----------



## f0x

DisplacedMaritimer said:
			
		

> Congrats! You'll be a week behind me and Smittymed...



Thanks, even though I have been waiting it feels like it's so soon and yet so far away.


----------



## DisplacedMaritimer

I know the feeling... I swear in this Friday, and I leave April 4th... and I've only been waiting a week but it all is crawling by... feels like an eternity.


----------



## Dariusz

Any hiring-numbers out for the new FY yet?  ???
Any ideas how many for Armour(CEOTP)?  ???

Cheers


----------



## aesop081

NS Valley Girl said:
			
		

> Any feedback on this test?



No one will tell you whats on the test. You have to pass this otherwise you will not be offered a position as an Air Combat Systems Officer.

(Air Navigator no longer exists)


----------



## aesop081

TimBit said:
			
		

> Hem...sounds a lot like the very standard ANav test run at Trenton along with the CAPSS for pilot-candidates. Look it up using the search function, tons of info on this site. It is free (of course) and your going there will be repaid.  I'm surprised they didn't tell you that...



Quite possibly got missed because "ACSO-only" candiadtes do not go to Trenton.


----------



## NS Valley Girl

Hi CDN Aviator:  

A little time has passed since I asked about the ANav Test / ACSO Test.  In the meantime, the Halifax Recruitment Centre has advised me that they would administer the test in Halifax.  I believe this is what you were referring to below: 'ASCO-only candidates do not go to Trenton.'   If you were referring to something else, please advise.

Over the last week, I've been brushing up on my math as I heard the test is quite hard with a 50% pass rate (as per recruiter).  



			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Quite possibly got missed because "ACSO-only" candiadtes do not go to Trenton.


----------



## NS Valley Girl

Hi again CDN Aviator:

Yes, I am aware that ANav title no longer exists.  Thank you.  Previously, I didn't know the new name of such position as the recruitment centre didn't know it.  lol.  When I met the guy would be administering my ACSO test he updated me.   

As for requesting feedback on the test... I was looking for relative information not factual.  If (when) I pass I'll do it on my own merit.  Fingers crossed and a horse shoe up my arse though.  lol.

Seriously though, I was/am looking for information on what types of math: long division, algebra, fractions, ???.  What I do know is that the test is primarily math and spatial with a speed test on the end.  Like you said, I need to pass.  If I don't, then I have to start over with a new trade selection.




			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> No one will tell you whats on the test. You have to pass this otherwise you will not be offered a position as an Air Combat Systems Officer.
> 
> (Air Navigator no longer exists)


----------



## ScottS

NS Valley Girl said:
			
		

> Hi again CDN Aviator:
> 
> Yes, I am aware that ANav title no longer exists.  Thank you.  Previously, I didn't know the new name of such position as the recruitment centre didn't know it.  lol.  When I met the guy would be administering my ACSO test he updated me.
> 
> As for requesting feedback on the test... I was looking for relative information not factual.  If (when) I pass I'll do it on my own merit.  Fingers crossed and a horse shoe up my arse though.  lol.
> 
> Seriously though, I was/am looking for information on what types of math: long division, algebra, fractions, ???.  What I do know is that the test is primarily math and spatial with a speed test on the end.  Like you said, I need to pass.  If I don't, then I have to start over with a new trade selection.



This kind of info has already been provided somewhere else, I'm not sure exactly where though.  Try searching for it,  "aircrew selection" or "anav test" would be good places to start.


----------



## Ryan Pyro

Hi, My names Ryan. I just applied today.

Recruting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Weapons Tech
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: March 24th, 2009
First Contact:
Med, aptitude completed :
PT Test completed:
Interview completed:
Position Offered:
Basic Training Begins:

Small question aswell. I was wondering if when I go to my interview, If they might allow me to postpone acceptance so it could allow me to finish my job In Fort McMurray. Or would it be like "Take it now or get out" because the pay will definitly be alot lower compared to what I am making now. But I would like to get this process of applying and such out of the way. I'v already talked to one of the recruiters in Edmonton and he said to ask in the Interview...

Thanks


----------



## PMedMoe

Ryan, normally if you explain to them why you want to put off your swearing in/training date, they're pretty good about trying to accommodate you.  However, don't be too surprised or disappointed when you are pushed back so they can take people who are ready to go.  Good luck on the process.


----------



## Lil_T

Ryan - I asked the folks to not be enrolled until after a certain date since my husband is still deployed.  They've been great in accomodating me.  Be specific with them as to when you can start.  I gave them a window of anytime after mid-May, it's on my file now so they know.


----------



## Dou You

Just finished my CFAT, interview, and first medical today so I thought I would post.

Recruting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP for 2010/2011)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: February 26th, 2009
First Contact: March 11th, 2009
Med, aptitude completed : March 24th, 2009
PT Test completed: -
Interview completed: March 24th, 2009
Aircrew Selection/Aircrew Medical: -
Position Offered: -
Basic Training Begins: -

Unfortunately I have to wait until next March to know if I am accepted for ROTP, but the longer I wait, the more I want it, and therefore it will be even more exciting to be accepted  . But for now all I can do is wait...and of course improve my application.


----------



## goldenhamster

Update!

Recruiting Center: CFRC Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM:  DEO 
Trade Choice 1: Airfield (Construction) Engineering
Trade Choice 2: BioSci Officer
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: Febuary 12, 2009
First Contact: Febuary 17, 2009
CFAT completed: March 10, 2009  (passed !)
Interview: March 17, 2009 (recommended for both trades)
Medical:  March 24, 2009  
The medical result for trade choice 1 is fine, but a Bioscience Officer is treated like an aircrew :.  So the Medical Officer sent me for aircrew medical exam in CFB Kingston.  Then, waiting for the long security form 330-60 to clear.  I only have been in Canada for 7 years.  I will just start  T:  and  ushup:


----------



## aesop081

goldenhamster said:
			
		

> but a Bioscience Officer is treated like an aircrew :.



What is it that you have a problem with exactly ?


----------



## goldenhamster

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> What is it that you have a problem with exactly ?



It is not a problem; I did not know that the applicant for Bioscience Officer must undergo Aircrew Medical test (maybe a part of it, I am not sure).  I was given forms for complete eye exam, ECG, blood and urine tests, and a test to measure lung volume. I think this is due to the type and condition of work  in the trade, which may be similar to what aircrews encounter (high altitude, high G-force, etc.) Just wish me luck  .


----------



## stevea32

Well my file has been sent to Ottawa, they said it should be a couple of weeks before they get it back so , the waiting continues


----------



## psychedelics07

Recruiting Center: Mississauga
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sig Op
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: November 23, 2008
First Contact: November 23, 2008
CFAT completed : December 2, 2008
Medical completed: December 8, 2008
Interview completed: December 9, 2008
Position Offered: March 25, 2009
Swearing in: March 30, 2009
Basic Training Begins: - April 20, 2009

The long delay was my medical.

 

EDIT: to add Swearing-In date


----------



## len173

It has been six weeks today, since my application went to CFRC Vancouver. I still have not heard anything, is this normal? Should I contact them, or just leave it alone and wait?

I'm applying Primary Res Infantry.


----------



## PMedMoe

len173 said:
			
		

> It has been six weeks today, since my application went to CFRC Vancouver. I still have not heard anything, is this normal? Should I contact them, or just leave it alone and wait?
> 
> I'm applying Primary Res Infantry.



Give them a call, see where in the process your application is.   It's always good to touch base with the CFRC, just don't be a pest by calling every day.


----------



## Supra

Well heres my update...
Recruting Center: New Westminister BC
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:AVN TECH
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: Nov. 17 2008
First Contact: Called in Dec. 15 2008
CFAT completed : Jan. 8 2009
Med: Jan. 28 2009
Interview completed: Jan. 28 2009
Sworn in:
Basic Training Begins

Due to open heart surgery when I was 3 i had to talk to my family doctor followed by a cardiologist and an Echocardiogram, then the reports had to be sent back to the recruiting center. I called today and they have all the reports and now my medical will be sent off. So I belive this is the last step for me and i just need to wait.
Any clue how long medical reviews are?
So Im hoping all goes well and ill get the swear in call soon!


----------



## Thundermuffin

Recruting Center: Halifax, N.S
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:Infantry
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: Feb 02, 2009
First Contact: Feb 05, 2009
CFAT completed : Feb 10, 2009
Med: Feb 19, 2009
Interview completed: Feb 19, 2009
Sworn in:
Basic Training Begins:

It took my doctor 3 weeks to fill some things out, I'm quite satisfied with how fast my process has gone so far... Hopefully my good luck keeps going


----------



## hotei

Well, just over a month and I was accepted today!   ;D 

I was actually told that I would likely only be merit listed, and because of how my references were going (two were on surprise vacation), I didn't even figure I would get that far. On a whim though, I called my career counselor and he said that it shouldn't be long now.

Boy was he right!

Not an hour later I got a call from my file manager with an job offer! 

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer? NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Communicator Research Operator
Trade Choice 3: AC Op
Application Date: February 20, 2009
First Contact: February 25, 2009
CFAT completed: March 5, 2009
Medical:  March 17, 2009
Interview: March 17, 2009
Listed: March 27, 2009
Position Offered: Comm Res Op
Sworn in: April 7, 2009
BMQ starts on: April 20, 2009

Can't wait!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Congrat's which position did you get offered?


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Well...I think he accepted Comm Research Operator (aka rubberneck  ;D) from reading his post?   8)


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Well...I think he accepted Comm Research Operator (aka rubberneck  ;D) from reading his post?   8)



 Oh, lol I missed that part


----------



## hotei

Heh, yes. I am joining the distinguished ranks of the rubbernecks (otherwise known as the Comm Res Ops)

I will save the life story for the "Personal Stories" section, but I will say that I thought the position suited me well from reading (what little there is about it) and speaking with current and past members of the Canadian Forces. I am very into amateur radio, and have always found SIGINT to be an interesting field.

Anyway, I thank everyone for all the advice (both those who came before and asked the questions I had on the tip of my tongue, and those who have put up with my inane questioning -- both online and in-person). You have helped me tremendously  

Now I just pray I can make it through the MEGA with all limbs attached  >


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Good Luck!


----------



## updatelee

Recruting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armored Soldier
Trade Choice 3: Comm Research
Application Date: Early January, 2009
First Contact: End of January, 2009
Med, aptitude completed : March 16th, 2009
Interview completed: March 16th, 2009
Position Offered: Infantry, March 28th, 2009
Basic Training Begins: April 20th, 2009

I was really surprised how fast the whole process went.


----------



## hotei

Hey updatelee, I will see you in St. Jean!


----------



## updatelee

hotei thats great to here, my name is Chris Lee. I'll see you there.


----------



## hotei

Hey Chris, PM is inbound!


----------



## X2012

UPDATE!!

Recruiting Centre: Halifax, Nova Scotia
Component: Reg. Force, Officer, Air Force
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: January 16, 2009
Aptitude, completed : February 25, 2009
Interview completed: February 25, 2009
Medical Completed: February 25, 2009
Medical Received: ...not really sure
Position Offered: soon, I think!
Sworn in: pending
Basic Training Begins: pending

I gave the recruiting center a shout, and apparently I've been accepted to ROTP! I don't know  anything other than that, but I should be getting another call within the next little bit. The main thing I'm confused about is that it sounds like I might be doing BOTC and all that before the aircrew selection boards. If anybody could offer me a bit of insight on this one that would be great, but I'll find out more soon I hope!


----------



## Dariusz

UPDATE

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (CEOTP)
Trade Choice 1: Armour
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: May 22, 2008
First Contact: May 22, 2008
CFAT: 9 March 2009
Medical: 9 March 2009
Interview: 9 March 2009
Merit listed: 31 March 2009
Position Offered: n/a
Sworn in: n/a
BMOQ: n/a


I talked to a recruiter at CFRC Hfx today and was told that the new numbers for positions in FY 2009 are coming out tomorrow. I was insturcted to play the waiting game =>  so here I am, WAITING :camo:


----------



## kk52736

I had took the CFAT today.

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Signal Operators
Trade Choice 2: LCIS Techs
Trade Choice 3: Weapons Techs
Application Date: March 11, 2009
First Contact: March 19, 2009
CFAT completed : March 31, 2009 (scored 83%)
Medical completed: 
Interview completed: March 31, 2009
Position Offered: 
Swearing in: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Supra

kk52736 what job are you getting?  

YAY for new numbers tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Supra said:
			
		

> kk52736 what job are you getting?



If he new he would have position offered filled in..


----------



## kincanucks

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> If he new he would have position offered filled in..


knew not new.

HH and DA


----------



## Dariusz

New numbers are out!! ;D
17 CEOTP for Armour!   :camo:


----------



## kk52736

first, i need to clarify myself. I am a she not he.
i still need to go back for another interview due to missing some information.
hopefully everything is good on security check and get a job offer soon.
I hope I can get in for signal operator.


----------



## eidl

Hi all, 

Recruiting Centre: Saskatoon, SK
Component: Reg. Force, Officer, Navy
Trade Choice 1: NCS ENG
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: March 22, 2009
Aptitude, completed : April 2, 2009 (passed)
Interview completed: April 2, 2009 (passed)
Medical Completed: April 2, 2009 (pending, need doctor's note)
NOAB: TBA
Position Offered: TBA
Sworn in: TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA

Made a doctor's appointment for this Monday, so hopefully I can get everything sent off after that.  Then the waiting begins!


----------



## romeokilo

eidl said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Saskatoon, SK
> Component: Reg. Force, Officer, Navy
> Trade Choice 1: NCS ENG
> Trade Choice 2: -
> Trade Choice 3: -
> Application Date: March 22, 2009
> Aptitude, completed : April 2, 2009 (passed)
> Interview completed: April 2, 2009 (passed)
> Medical Completed: April 2, 2009 (pending, need doctor's note)
> NOAB: TBA
> Position Offered: TBA
> Sworn in: TBA
> Basic Training Begins: TBA
> 
> Made a doctor's appointment for this Monday, so hopefully I can get everything sent off after that.  Then the waiting begins!



You and I might be on the same NOAB. May I ask what the doctor's note was for?


----------



## eidl

romeokilo said:
			
		

> You and I might be on the same NOAB. May I ask what the doctor's note was for?



It's for some prescribed medication I was on a few years ago that raised some eyebrows during the medical.  If my doctor thinks I'm good to go, then my chances are good (according to the medic who did my medical).


Hope to see you at the NOAB!  I'm very excited


----------



## romeokilo

eidl said:
			
		

> It's for some prescribed medication I was on a few years ago that raised some eyebrows during the medical.  If my doctor thinks I'm good to go, then my chances are good (according to the medic who did my medical).
> 
> 
> Hope to see you at the NOAB!  I'm very excited



The name's Rohan. What is your name? We have another guy who might be with us at the NOAB, he's on the forums too - goes by the username Galahad.

I had to get a doctor's prescription myself after my medical -- my vision turned out to be not V1, so I needed a prescription for glasses.


----------



## eidl

romeokilo said:
			
		

> The name's Rohan. What is your name? We have another guy who might be with us at the NOAB, he's on the forums too - goes by the username Galahad.
> 
> I had to get a doctor's prescription myself after my medical -- my vision turned out to be not V1, so I needed a prescription for glasses.



Sutherland here.  Good to meet you.


----------



## Gary D. in SK

Well time to put my info up,

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Electrical Dist.Tech
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech (Land)
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Mar 9/09 (reserves)  Mar 16/09 (Switched Application to Reg)
First Contact: (Mar 30/09 called, I was still listed as Res app, corrected) Apr 3/09
CFAT: Apr 14 2009
Medical: Apr 15 2009
Interview: Apr 14 2009
Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD

I first planned to do a year in reserves and applied thusly.   I was told at that time there was a push for regular forces, so reserve applications would be on the back burner until April. As my application was submitted at my local reserve unit in Medicine Hat, it had to be sent to Calgary.  Later that week myself and the wife decided that going straight to the Reg force was really more practical for us, so I changed my app the following Monday.  I contacted my local recruiter to change the application.  When I had not heard anything by the 30th I decided to call Calgary directly.  Good thing too, as my application was still showing as Reserve forces, so I corrected that then and there.  I got my call today with the dates for my interview, CFAT and Medical.  Yay I finally have something on the calendar to look forward to.


----------



## NS Valley Girl

ACSO (Air Nav) under CEOTP:   2 positions

With there only being two positions available nationwide and for the entire fiscal year... makes for some stiff competition.    





			
				Dariusz said:
			
		

> New numbers are out!! ;D
> 17 CEOTP for Armour!   :camo:


----------



## walkhard

Recruiting Center: Kitchener
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: April 1st
First Contact: April 1st
CFAT: April 6th
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

walkhard said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Kitchener
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: April 1st
> First Contact: April 1st
> CFAT: April 6th
> Medical: TBD
> Interview: TBD
> Listed: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> Sworn in: TBD
> BMQ starts on: TBD



Good luck on your test tomorrow! 
Just go in with a clear mind with a good nights sleep and you'll do fine.

Dylan


----------



## borat

borat said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Mississauga
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: AVS TECH
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: Feb 9/09
> CFAT completed: Feb 10/09
> Interview & Medical completed: Mar 10/09
> Listed: April 3, 2009
> Position Offered:TBD
> Sworn in: TBD



update


----------



## Lavack

Hello all, long time lurker. 

Recruiting Center: CFRC Thunder Bay
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: 6-Apr-09
First Contact: 1-Apr-09
CFAT: 9-Apr-09
Medical: 9-Apr-09
Interview: 9-Apr-09
Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Sworn in: 
BMQ starts on:


----------



## walkhard

walkhard said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Kitchener
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: April 1st
> First Contact: April 1st
> CFAT: April 6th (passed wOOT!)
> Medical: April 20th
> Interview: April 20th
> Listed: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> Sworn in: TBD
> BMQ starts on: TBD


 update!


----------



## len173

Okay, so I'm applying primary reserve (infantry). I posted on here before about my process taking forever. It's now been 8 weeks, without hearing anything, not even scheduled to write my CFAT, or do the medical/physical. So I tried calling CFRC Vancouver, and it promps you to push 3 if you already have an application in with them, so I push 3 and it says "this call cannot be completed, please try again later" and it does this all the time, 24/7. So instead I try the other prompt, and press 1 to speak with a recruiter. He tells me, okay, if you app. is that old it's past the point of being on my desk, so I'll give you the 1-800 # you need to see about your file. Wonderful, so I call the number, and what do you know, it's just the 1-800 # to CFRC Vancouver, which I called in the first place to speak to him, and I get the exact same prompts, and the one I need does not work.  

frustrating . . .

Does anyone know who or where I can get ahold of to get some help?


----------



## LiquidSquid

Hello everyone, first time poster here:

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: COMM RSCH 291
Trade Choice 2: INT OP 111
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: March 20th
First Contact: --
CFAT: --
Medical: --
Interview: --
Listed: --
Position Offered: --
Sworn in: --
BMQ starts on: --


----------



## Supra

yeah im getting the same things for weeks on number 3, instead i just press number 1 and talk to the recruiter then they usually redirect me.

I think your best bet is to go talk to them physically, but remember its' not Vancouver anymore it's on Royal Ave in New West


----------



## densy92

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: March 5th 2009
First Contact: March 19th 2009
CFAT: April 7th 2009
Medical/Physical: April 15th 2009
Interview: April 15 2009
Position Offered: --
Sworn in: --
BMQ starts on: --


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Reserve Cmbt Engr in Halifax/36 CBG??  Or are you in Sydney or something?


----------



## Dariusz

UPDATE

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (CEOTP)
Trade Choice 1: Armour
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: May 22, 2008
First Contact: May 22, 2008
CFAT: 9 March 2009
Medical: 9 March 2009
Interview: 9 March 2009
Merit listed: 31 March 2009
Position Offered: 8 Apr 2009
Sworn in: 13 May 2009
BMOQ: 25 May 2009
 :camo:
BMOQ is in Victoria ???


----------



## borat

borat said:
			
		

> update



Recruiting Center: CFRC Mississauga
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVS TECH
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Feb 9/09
CFAT completed: Feb 10/09
Interview & Medical completed: Mar 10/09
Listed: April 3, 2009
Position Offered:AVS TECH
Sworn in: April 22,2009
Training Begins: April 27,2009


----------



## X2012

UPDATE!!

Recruiting Centre: Halifax, Nova Scotia
Component: Reg. Force, Officer, Air Force
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: January 16, 2009
Aptitude, completed : February 25, 2009
Interview completed: February 25, 2009
Medical Completed: February 25, 2009
Medical Received: medically unfit, April 6th, 2009

So I'm kind of surprised by this turn of events. Definitely not getting Pilot. My plan B is pharmacy for the Forces though, so I've still got to give them a call to see what my current best course of action is. And reorganize my classes so I can get pre-req's in. We shall see. They're going to let me in for something though!


----------



## Mike7426

Recruiting Center: Edmonton, Alberta
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: March 1, 2009
First Contact: march 17, 2009
CFAT: April 16, 2009
Medical: April 17, 2009
Interview: April 16, 2009
Merit listed: ---
Position Offered: ---
Sworn in: ---
BMQ: ---

Will update when i figure out the rest


----------



## ReadyAyeToBe

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Logistics
Trade Choice 2: Air Nav
Trade Choice 3: Mars
Application Date: last week of Jan 09
First Contact: the day after application date
CFAT: 1st week of February 09
Medical: mid February 09
Interview: mid February 09
Listed: mid March 09
Position Offered: Log Officer Navy
Sworn in: May 13
BMOQ starts on: May 25

The team at the CFRC Calgary is very helpful and professional.


----------



## misanthropos

romeokilo said:
			
		

> We have another guy who might be with us at the NOAB




And another.

Recruiting Centre: Fredericton, NB
Component: Reg. Force, Officer, Navy
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: September 10, 2008 (on-line)
Aptitude, completed : October 14, 2009 (passed)
Medical Completed: December 8, 2009 (passed)
Interview completed: March 17, 2009 (passed)
NOAB: TBA
Position Offered: TBA
Sworn in: TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA

I shouldn't complain about waiting to hear, since it took me forever to track down and complete all the documents and get them in.  Plus, working full time makes it difficult to arrange appointments during the working day.  But now that it's finally all submitted, it feels like it's taking forever.  I just want to hear something, anything.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Recruiting Center: Sarnia, Ont
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: n/a
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date: Early Dec 2008
First Contact: Early Dec 2008
CFAT: Passed Dec 18 2008
Interview: Jan 15 2009
Medical: Jan 15 2009
Medical received: medically unfit April 6, 2009

Well this sucks pretty bad but I'm still going to try and wiggle myself into another trade. I'll be going to the London RC next week sometime to talk with medical staff and the recruiters and discuss whether or not I can get another trade or still try and work something out with my trade of choice. I was unfit due to flat feet, so I just have to wait and see what happens I guess.


----------



## walkhard

sorry to hear that gray


----------



## ftsmith

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular Force
Trade Choice: *RMS Clerk*

Application Date: January 1, 2009 
First Contact: Febuary 1, 2009
CFAT completed: March 11, 2009 (_Officer Qualified_)   
References (3) called: March 14, 2009

Interview: March 17, 2009 (I am the "_competition to beat_.")

Medical:  April 08, 2009 (2 Forms filled out)
             Vision was V2 so went to optomologist and had a form filled out - faxed in.
             Psychiatric Form filled out - faxed in.

Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: N/A

As no phone call(s) yet concerning the 2 forms I faxed in yesterday, I am assuming my medical is on the way to Borden or where ever for review.  I hope I am just in the waiting stage now.  I'm a patient guy but still feel sick thinking they won't take me.  I don't know why...I'm usually the optimist.  I've yet to tell anyone but my family that I've enlisted and if I am accepted, this will be quite the news around my circle.
I am hesitating to ask how long 'til I know? If yes, when could I be in BMQ? ...so I won't... 
Good luck to all.


----------



## densy92

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Reserve Cmbt Engr in Halifax/36 CBG??  Or are you in Sydney or something?




Right now i am living in Halifax, so perferred Infantry (PLFus) but if i wasnt able to do that then would of tried for Combat Engineer in Sydney because i have family that i could live with up there.


----------



## AEC@34

Hi Friends,

Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot later changed to AEC
Trade Choice 2: Bioscience
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: last week of Sept 2008
First Contact: 20 days after application date
CFAT: Jan 5th, 2009
Medical 1st: Jan 5th, 2009
Initial Medical Final: March 13, 2009
Air Crew Medical Final:April 3rd, 2009
Interview 1st: Jan 5th, 2009
Interview 2nd (Because of trade change to AEC): 3rd week of Jan , 2009
Listed: 1st week of April 09
Position Offered: TBA
Sworn in: TBA
BMOQ starts on: TBA

As you can see longest wait has been for the Air Factor clearance from Toronto. I love Canadian Forces, great people. I had some initial medical issues also e.g. one ear had wax so i failed hearing test, few RBC in urine but other reports showed no concern.


----------



## shadowkila

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: March/09
First Contact: March 12/09
CFAT: Done in 2006
Medical: April 2/09
Interview: April 2/09
Listed: April 7/09
Position Offered: TBA
Sworn in: TBA
BMQ starts on: TBA


----------



## the dangler

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular (Navy)
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence
Trade Choice 3: Log
Application Date: April 8, 2009 (I had my application couriered to CFRC Calgary)
First Contact:
CFAT:
Medical:
Interview:
Listed:
Position Offered:
Sworn in:
BMQ:

I would like thank everyone involved in running this site, what an excellent resource! Does anyone know how many MARS positions are open for FY 2009? Thanks in advance. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## romeokilo

DEO Navy MARS Officer has 49 spots for fiscal year 2009. I hope to see you at the NOAB. The name's Rohan.


----------



## Antoine

I am jealous  ;D 

it might be next summer (2010) for me.

I hope you'll get in the MARS program ! Let us know how was the NOAB !

Whish you the best


----------



## the dangler

romeokilo said:
			
		

> DEO Navy MARS Officer has 49 spots for fiscal year 2009. I hope to see you at the NOAB. The name's Rohan.



Thanks Rohan, I appreciate the information. From what I've read on this site the next NOAB course will be around the end of May (25-29) in Victoria? That doesn't give me a whole lot of time although, from what I've read about the CFRC Calgary they are an efficient group. Hopefully I'll hear from them soon and knock on wood I pass the CFAT, Medical, and Interview without any major delays. It's going to be tight I think. 

See you in Victoria,

Jeff


----------



## the dangler

Antoine said:
			
		

> I am jealous  ;D
> 
> it might be next summer (2010) for me.
> 
> I hope you'll get in the MARS program ! Let us know how was the NOAB !
> 
> Whish you the best



Thanks for the kind words Antoine I will definitely keep track of my progress on this site, good luck to you!


----------



## romeokilo

the dangler said:
			
		

> *Thanks Rohan, I appreciate the information*.* From what I've read on this site the next NOAB course will be around the end of May (25-29) in Victoria? *That doesn't give me a whole lot of time although, from what I've read about the CFRC Calgary they are an efficient group. *Hopefully I'll hear from them soon and knock on wood I pass the CFAT, Medical, and Interview without any major delays.* It's going to be tight I think.
> 
> See you in Victoria,
> 
> Jeff



Yup, that is when the NOAB is Jeff. No problem on the info!
I hope you get the call, the more the merrier!


----------



## N_Dussault

Recruiting Center: Moncton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: 21 ARMD
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: April 14, 2009
CFAT: Scheduled April 28, 2009
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD

This site has been a wealth of information.  Search function works wonders  ;D


----------



## freakerz

Recruiting Center: Quebec City (awesome recruiters - Sgt. Martel and PO2 Francis)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Hull Technician
Trade Choice 2: Boatswain
Trade Choice 3: Supply Technician
Application Date: April 14, 2009
CFAT: TBD
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD


----------



## AEC@34

Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot later changed to AEC
Trade Choice 2: Bioscience
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: last week of Sept 2008
First Contact: 20 days after application date
CFAT: Jan 5th, 2009
Medical 1st: Jan 5th, 2009
Initial Medical Final: March 13, 2009
Air Crew Medical Final:April 3rd, 2009
Interview 1st: Jan 5th, 2009
Interview 2nd (Because of trade change to AEC): 3rd week of Jan , 2009
Listed: 1st week of April 09
Verbal Position Offered: April 14, 2009
Sworn in: sometime in july, 2009
BMOQ starts on: August 31st, 2009

As you can see longest wait has been for the Air Factor clearance from Toronto. I love Canadian Forces, great people. I had some initial medical issues also e.g. one ear had wax so i failed hearing test, few RBC in urine but other reports showed no concern.


----------



## brandon-vancouver

Recruiting Center: New Westminster
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 031 Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: March something, maybe late feb
CFAT: March 4
Medical: March 10
Interview: March 10
Position Offered: April 14
Sworn in: April 16
BMQ starts on: April 20

Really quick.


----------



## LordVagabond

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: April 14, 2009
CFAT: TBD
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMOQ starts on: TBD

Hoping to hear from the CFRC within the next month or so, and get the ball rolling. I am kinda hoping to take the summer to work on my fitness and do my fitness test mid to late summer (give me a couple of months to lose the flab I've gained) and do BMOQ late 2009/early 2010. Then again, that's the plan. The reality could be much different


----------



## conalgtanner

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: February, 2009
CFAT: March 11, 2009 (passed)
Medical: March 31, 2009 (passed)
Interview: March 31, 2009 (passed)
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMOQ starts on: TBD

I contacted the Cpl. in charge of my file, and confirmed that I should here from them in about two months (June) with an offer.  But it seems some people have already been given offers for the August BMOQ!  Why?  Ah, well.  
   Based on my test score and interview, I'm confident that I'll make it in and as infantry. (The Capt. who interviewed me pretty much said that it was certain.) My only concern is that I get in for the August BMOQ.  
   If anyone who reads this and has some advice (or questions), feel free to contact me.


----------



## updatelee

brandon-vancouver said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: New Westminster
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: 031 Infantry
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: March something, maybe late feb
> CFAT: March 4
> Medical: March 10
> Interview: March 10
> Position Offered: April 14
> Sworn in: April 16
> BMQ starts on: April 20
> 
> Really quick.



wow that is really fast ! Im also going in for Infantry and will be starting the same day as you. Im flying out of Lethbridge on the 18th.

Chris


----------



## nickinguelph

Update!

Recruting Center: Kitchener
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: LOG
Trade Choice 2: AEC
Trade Choice 3: 
Current Application Date: 2004
First Contact:  2004
CFAT completed : 2004
Med Completed:  June, 2008 
Interview completed: June 2008
Offer: April 15th - LOG
Sworn in: July/August 2009
Basic Training Begins: August 31st, 2009

Been a long go, but finally got my offer today...what a surprise it was!! w00t!


----------



## TimBit

nickinguelph said:
			
		

> Update!
> 
> Recruting Center: Kitchener
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: LOG
> Trade Choice 2: AEC
> Trade Choice 3:
> Current Application Date: 2004
> First Contact:  2004
> CFAT completed : 2004
> Med Completed:  June, 2008
> Interview completed: June 2008
> Offer: April 15th - LOG
> Sworn in: July/August 2009
> Basic Training Begins: August 31st, 2009
> 
> Been a long go, but finally got my offer today...what a surprise it was!! w00t!



5 years? WTF? What happened?


----------



## ACEC

Recruting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Land Ops
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Current Application Date: 2008-2009
First Contact:  September 2008
CFAT completed : December 2008
Med Completed:  December 2008
Interview completed: December 2008
Offer: March 11 2008, RMC Combat Arms
Sworn in: August 2009
Basic Training Begins: RMC Indoc/FYOP August-October 2009


----------



## nickinguelph

TimBit said:
			
		

> 5 years? WTF? What happened?


Well to keep it brief, I taught overseas for a couple of years, and travelled to alot, and to alot of communist controlled countries ie. Viet Nam, China, etc..., so my PreSec took forever, then my son was born, and a small issue with a banned substance lol (which was resolved lol).  Then there was the issue of my eyes and then laser eye surgery...it's just been one small obstacle after another.  But done now and I am in, yeah!


----------



## martr

Update! (not very good one too)

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: ROTP - Civillian University (Ottawa U)
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Armour
Application Date: January 5th, 2008
First Contact: January 16th, 2009
CFAT: Jan. 27th, 2009
Medical:  Jan. 27th, 2009 - Update 15 Apr 09 Unfit due to allergies and immunotherapy.
Interview: Jan. 27th, 2009
Merit Listed: ??
Job Offer: Conditional ROTP offer March 4th 2009
Swearing in:
BMQ: 


Next step is to get a letter from my allergy specialist saying I can stop immunotherapy at any point with no ill effects on my condition. According to the medical staff at the recruiting center, this should be sufficient to have my medical file re-evaluated.

My advice, if you are undergoing immunotherapy for allergy symptoms (reduce them) and you are given a sheet to have completed by your specialist for your allergies, then have him indicate very clearly whether or not you can stop your immunotherapy treatments and what the effects would be. It will save you headaches down the road.

Specialists are so hard to get a hold of too!


----------



## freakerz

martr said:
			
		

> Specialists are so hard to get a hold of too!



For allergies it's insane... I called beginning of April, my exam is late September! There are like 3 specialists around the north shore of Montreal... they must be rich! $$$


----------



## Gary D. in SK

Update



			
				Gary D. in SK said:
			
		

> Well time to put my info up,
> 
> Recruiting Center: Calgary
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: EDTech
> Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech (Land)
> Trade Choice 3: LCIS Tech
> Application Date: Mar 9/09 (reserves)  Mar 16/09 (Switched Application to Reg)
> First Contact: (Mar 30/09 called, I was still listed as Res app, corrected) Apr 3/09
> CFAT: Apr 14 2009
> Medicalt1 Apr 15 2009 , pt2 Apr 22 (re-scheduled because the WO called in sick)
> Interview: Apr 14 2009 recommended for all trades
> Listed: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> Sworn in: TBD
> BMQ starts on: TBD



Blew away the CFAT except the math segment, but they were more impressed with my results in that category than I was, which is good.  Interview ended up taking over two and a half hours, and the interviewer was duly impressed.  I'm getting a strong recommend for ED Tech, although I will be competing for one of  only 9 spots.  Interviewer stated they would hold my second or third choice for me if I didn't get selected (ED Tech is a national selection, not regional).  Only thing in my way now is completing the medical/physical.


----------



## shadowkila

*UPDATE:*

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: March/09
First Contact: March 12/09
CFAT: Done in 2006
Medical: April 2/09
Interview: April 2/09
Listed: April 7/09
Position Offered: Infantry 031
Sworn in: April 22/09
BMQ starts on: April 27/09


----------



## Rinker

Wow thought it was just me Len173. I am at the same point you are. Except the first time I applied all of my stuff got lost in the move. Of course not my online application, but they decided to delete that after not having any other information. So I just like alright, a little miscommunication... So I got a new birth certificate and transcipts applied in person for the 4 trip there. And nothing. I did the phoning with the number 3 and 1. Although I was never able to get a hold of them even on 1. It is very frusterating and I can't do anything about it. I have showed up there and they really weren't helpful. So looks like there is still some gaping gaps at the new office. If you find a way out let me know.


----------



## Tulach Ard

Recruiting Center: New Westminster, British Columbia
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: March 10th
First Contact: April 1st
CFAT: April 7th
Medical: April 27
Interview: April 9th
Listed: --
Position Offered: --
Sworn in: --
BMQ starts on: --

Waiting to hear for the rest.  My references have already been called, and I am told after my medical (which is a week from tomorrow) I am looking at weeks until I get my call. Pretty darn fast so far.


----------



## Tulach Ard

len173 said:
			
		

> Okay, so I'm applying primary reserve (infantry). I posted on here before about my process taking forever. It's now been 8 weeks, without hearing anything, not even scheduled to write my CFAT, or do the medical/physical. So I tried calling CFRC Vancouver, and it promps you to push 3 if you already have an application in with them, so I push 3 and it says "this call cannot be completed, please try again later" and it does this all the time, 24/7. So instead I try the other prompt, and press 1 to speak with a recruiter. He tells me, okay, if you app. is that old it's past the point of being on my desk, so I'll give you the 1-800 # you need to see about your file. Wonderful, so I call the number, and what do you know, it's just the 1-800 # to CFRC Vancouver, which I called in the first place to speak to him, and I get the exact same prompts, and the one I need does not work.
> 
> frustrating . . .
> 
> Does anyone know who or where I can get ahold of to get some help?



Wow Len, thats strange. I have been in there numerous times for different reasons and they have always been very helpful. The person that is handling my file even told us to "be persistant to the point of utterly annoying,"  ;D thankfully so far I havent had to. I find the best way to call is if you leave a message, they will ALWAYS call you back, and most of the time will find an answer if it means putting you on hold for 30 min to find it. Good luck!


----------



## len173

> Wow thought it was just me Len173. I am at the same point you are. Except the first time I applied all of my stuff got lost in the move. Of course not my online application, but they decided to delete that after not having any other information. So I just like alright, a little miscommunication... So I got a new birth certificate and transcipts applied in person for the 4 trip there. And nothing. I did the phoning with the number 3 and 1. Although I was never able to get a hold of them even on 1. It is very frusterating and I can't do anything about it. I have showed up there and they really weren't helpful. So looks like there is still some gaping gaps at the new office. If you find a way out let me know.



Sorry to hear that bud. Yeah, I am still waiting. I went to the recruiter at the reserve unit I'm joining, and asked if he could help me out. He got a hold of them, and they just said I need to wait for a phone call. So that really got me nowhere. I'm starting to wonder if I didn't write my phone number down wrong, lol.



> Wow Len, thats strange. I have been in there numerous times for different reasons and they have always been very helpful. The person that is handling my file even told us to "be persistant to the point of utterly annoying,"   thankfully so far I havent had to. I find the best way to call is if you leave a message, they will ALWAYS call you back, and most of the time will find an answer if it means putting you on hold for 30 min to find it. Good luck!



Yeah, it is very weird. The other guys applying to the reserves here have been waiting about 11 weeks without hearing anything as well, so obviously something is going on. Thanks for the tip, I will try leaving a message stating my problem and see if anybody looks into it.


----------



## walkhard

Recruiting Center: Kitchener
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: April 1st
First Contact: April 1st
CFAT: April 6th (passed wOOT!)
Medical: April 20th (pass)
Interview: April 20th (pass)
Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD

I was told i'll get the call for a job offer in late may and will hopefully be in bmq in June 8th or June 15


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Good luck with your offer man


----------



## Genaps

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: AEC
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: March 12th
First Contact: March 31st
CFAT: April 15th (passed)
Medical: April 30th 
Interview: April 30th 
Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD

The recruiter scheduled me for a bilingual interview since I had completed half of my application forms in french and the other half in english (perhaps not a smart move on my part but I hadn't even noticed).  I was wondering if anyone has completed a bilingual interview or if this is somewhat unusual...


----------



## Supra

Somewhat of an update... Got a call today and AVN's are currently backlogged in training so they don't know when the next opening is "closed until further notice" so i have to decide to either wait it out for who knows how long or change trades...I'll look into MSE OP see what that's all about. AVS is another one that ws suggested however electronics dont interest me anymore as ive been doing it for years. 


Recruting Center: New Westminister BC
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:AVN TECH
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: Nov. 17 2008
First Contact: Called in Dec. 15 2008
CFAT completed : Jan. 8 2009
Med: Jan. 28 2009
Interview completed: Jan. 28 2009
Sworn in:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## LiquidSquid

LiquidSquid said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Ottawa
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: COMM RSCH 291
> Trade Choice 2: INT OP 111
> Trade Choice 3: --
> Application Date: March 20th
> First Contact: April 15th
> CFAT: April 20th (Pass)
> Medical: May 12th
> Interview: May 12th
> Listed: --
> Position Offered: --
> Sworn in: --
> BMQ starts on: --



Update!


----------



## George Wallace

len173 said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that bud. Yeah, I am still waiting. I went to the recruiter at the reserve unit I'm joining, and asked if he could help me out. He got a hold of them, and they just said I need to wait for a phone call. So that really got me nowhere. I'm starting to wonder if I didn't write my phone number down wrong, lol.
> 
> Yeah, it is very weird. The other guys applying to the reserves here have been waiting about 11 weeks without hearing anything as well, so obviously something is going on. Thanks for the tip, I will try leaving a message stating my problem and see if anybody looks into it.



The CFRCs have different Recruiting Priorities throughout the year.  At certain times their highest priorities are to get the ROTP applicants completed in a timely fashion.  At other times it is to get certain Regular Force Trade Applicants done in time for them to enter their training streams.  A Regular Force Recruiting Priority will always outweigh a Reserve Force Recruiting Priority/demand.


----------



## freakerz

> Recruiting Center: Quebec City (awesome recruiters - Sgt. Martel and PO2 Francis)
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Hull Technician
> Trade Choice 2: Boatswain
> Trade Choice 3: Supply Technician
> Application Date: April 14, 2009
> CFAT: May 5th, 2009
> Medical: TBD
> Interview: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> Sworn in: TBD
> BMQ starts on: TBD



Damn, the CFRC in Quebec is filled for the CFAT up to May 5th! Lady said I could get the Med and Interview dates once I passed the test...   Guess I'll keep practicing those damn problem resolution questions!  :threat:

Oh and she did say that the BackCheck has been sent and is being processed, so that's that.


----------



## IIMedicII

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Med Tech
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: Feb 17/09
First Contact: Feb 24/09
CFAT: Mar 1/09
Medical: Mar 26/09
Interview: Mar 26/09
PT: Apr 1/09
Position Offered: Waiting...
Sworn in: Waiting...
BMQ starts on: Waiting...


----------



## the dangler

the dangler said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Calgary
> Regular/Reserve: Regular (Navy)
> Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
> Trade Choice 1: MARS
> Trade Choice 2: Intelligence
> Trade Choice 3: Log
> Application Date: April 8, 2009 (I had my application couriered to CFRC Calgary)
> First Contact: April 17
> CFAT: April 21--Passed
> Medical:
> Interview: April 21--Passed. NOAB up next pending medical and background check.
> Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Sworn in:
> BMQ:
> 
> Update:


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

TheDeepestGray said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Sarnia, Ont
> Regular/Reserves: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: n/a
> Trade Choice 3: n/a
> Application Date: Early Dec 2008
> First Contact: Early Dec 2008
> CFAT: Passed Dec 18 2008
> Interview: Jan 15 2009
> Medical: Jan 15 2009
> Medical received: medically unfit April 6, 2009



Just started the process to challenge the RMO's decision for being unfit. There was a little misunderstanding about my flat feet so I plan to get it sorted out. I go for my doctors appointment on April 27th to get more information to prove my flat feet will not affect my training and that I'm fit to serve. May 4th I will be bringing what I have to prove I'm fit to the recruiting center, and then the waiting game continues. I really hope I can get past this and start my career in the Canadian Forces.


----------



## px90

Recruiting Center: Sydney (N.S)
Regular/Reserve: Regular (Navy)
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: ACSO
Trade Choice 3: Log
Application Date: March 11th,2009 (Dropped it off  at the cfrc)
First Contact: March 6th,2009
CFAT: March 17th--Passed
Medical: March 31st -- Passed
Interview: March 31st --Passed. 
Merit Listed: April 8th, 2009
NOAB: March 24th-29th (Scheduled)
Position Offered:
Sworn in:
BMOQ:

Things have been going pretty smoothly I must say, from dropping my App off it is now a month and a half later and it will be another month before the NOAB, some might find that long but it is flying by for me.


----------



## Rinker

Recruiting Center: New Westminster
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: Feb/09
First Contact: March April/09 (initiated by myself)
CFAT: May 19/09
Medical: May 19/09
Interview: May 19/09
Position Offered: Waiting...
Sworn in: Waiting...
BMQ starts on: Waiting...

As some of you may know from previous post, I ended up getting screwed over and over again. So I showed up in person and some lazy guy said they aren't scheduling for CFAT anytime soon and the recruiter relaying this info to me told me it was impossible to when I could even schedule a date. But a friend of mine was also applying and this guy found out what happened to me and didn't understand it. So he booked me for all three right there and then as well as my friend who had only handed in his application minutes before. Great guy, wish all the army was like that.


----------



## gohardkandahar

Recruiting Center: Barrie
Regular/Reserve: Reserve 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Signal Operator 
Trade Choice 2: Supply Tech
Trade Choice 3: Line Tech
Application Date: Feb/09
First Contact: March 16/09
CFAT: April 1st
Medical: April 24th
Interview: April 24th
Position Offered: Waiting...
Sworn in: Waiting...
BMQ starts on: Waiting..

Everything is going good, the only problem i face is if they can get me on a BMQ for the summer, if not im going to have to look for a summer job.


----------



## pgrieves

pgrieves said:
			
		

> *UPDATE:*
> 
> Recruiting Center: Oshawa, Ontario
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Field Artillery
> Trade Choice 3: Med. Tech
> Current Application Date: Mailed Away Jan. 21/2009
> First Contact:  Jan. 28/2009
> CFAT completed : Feb. 4/2009
> Med Completed:  Completed Feb. 26/2009
> Interview completed: Completed Feb. 26/2009
> Offer:* Apr.22/2009 for Infantry*
> Sworn in: *May.11/2009*
> Basic Training Begins: *June.8/2009*


----------



## nickhd

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: Nov 20/08
First Contact: Nov 28/08
CFAT: Dec 16/08
Medical: Jan 14/09
Interview: Jan 14/09
PT: Apr 2/09
Sworn in: Apr 22/09
BMQ starts on: Can't wait!!

But a sergeant from my unit was waiting for me after I sworn in, asked me in which language I wanted the courses and told me he will get back to me very soon.


----------



## IIMedicII

IIMedicII said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Calgary
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Med Tech
> Trade Choice 2: --
> Trade Choice 3: --
> Application Date: Feb 17/09
> First Contact: Feb 24/09
> CFAT: Mar 1/09
> Medical: Mar 26/09
> Interview: Mar 26/09
> PT: Apr 1/09
> Position Offered: Apr 22/09  (have to go do an interview next Wed with the 15th Field Amb guys)
> Sworn in: Waiting...
> BMQ starts on: Waiting...



Update*


----------



## gohardkandahar

**UPDATE**

Recruiting Center: Barrie
Regular/Reserve: Reserve 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Signal Operator 
Trade Choice 2: Supply Tech
Trade Choice 3: Line Tech
Application Date: Feb/09
First Contact: March 16/09
CFAT: April 1st
Medical: April 24th
Interview: *May 20th*
PT:*May 20th*
Position Offered: Waiting...
Sworn in: Waiting...
BMQ starts on: Waiting..

My Interview got moved again, but its fine because they just re booked it on the same day i have my PT test. 

Killing 2 birds with 1 stone and IM HOME FREE!


----------



## Azizti

Azizti said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: *Bos'n*
> Trade Choice 2: -* Nav.Comm*
> Trade Choice 3: -
> Application Date: February 16Th  2009
> First Contact: February 18Th 2009
> CFAT completed: February 24Th 2009
> Medical:  TBD on March 18Th 2009
> Interview: TBD on March 18Th 2009
> Listed: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> Sworn in: TBD
> BMQ starts on: N/A


Well I got a call today, telling me that Bos'n was already filled out, so he wanted to talk to me about the other jobs available in the Navy. I say sure why not! As soon as he said Nav.Comm, i stopped him, since it was officially my second choice until I only went with one (Bos'n).
He gave me a fast interview, said all is good. Should be getting a call next week, and to prepare myself that I will probably be leaving end of May!
Woot


----------



## Tulach Ard

Tulach Ard said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: New Westminster, British Columbia
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Armoured
> Trade Choice 2: --
> Trade Choice 3: --
> Application Date: March 10th
> First Contact: April 1st
> CFAT: April 7th
> Medical: April 27
> Interview: April 9th
> Listed: --
> Position Offered: --
> Sworn in: --
> BMQ starts on: --
> 
> Waiting to hear for the rest.  My references have already been called, and I am told after my medical (which is a week from tomorrow) I am looking at weeks until I get my call. Pretty darn fast so far.



Had my medical today, went AWESOME. The med tech said all in all its Ottawas final decision but I would be "recommended for immediate enrollment." woo *does happy dance* I should know in 4-5 days if I am merit listed. Lets hope all goes well!


----------



## Lavack

Update:

Recruiting Center: CFRC Thunder Bay
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: 6-Apr-09
First Contact: 1-Apr-09
CFAT: 9-Apr-09
Medical: 9-Apr-09
Interview: 9-Apr-09
Listed: 21-Apr-09
Position Offered: 28-Apr-09 / Infantry(PPCLI)
Sworn in: 5-Jun-09
BMQ starts on: 28-Jun-09

Process was very smooth and quick for me. Very excited, and now nervous.


----------



## N_Dussault

**UPDATE**



			
				N_Dussault said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Moncton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: 21 ARMD
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: April 14, 2009
> CFAT: April 28, 2009 - DONE
> Medical: May 6, 2009
> Interview: May 13, 2009
> Position Offered: TBD
> Sworn in: TBD
> BMQ starts on: TBD


----------



## Larkvall

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: 28-Apr-09
First Contact: TBD
CFAT: TBD
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD

 ;D


----------



## doublemint

IIMedicII said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Calgary
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Med Tech
> Trade Choice 2: --
> Trade Choice 3: --
> Application Date: Feb 17/09
> First Contact: Feb 24/09
> CFAT: Mar 1/09
> Medical: Mar 26/09
> Interview: Mar 26/09
> PT: Apr 1/09
> Position Offered: Waiting...
> Sworn in: Waiting...
> BMQ starts on: Waiting...


Oh snap! a fellow medic recruit from calgary! i might see you in the near future...

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Med Tech
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: April 22/09
First Contact: Waiting
CFAT: Waiting
Medical: Waiting
Interview: Waiting
PT: Waiting
Position Offered: Waiting
Sworn in: Waiting
BMQ starts on: Waiting


----------



## Azizti

Azizti said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Bos'n
> Trade Choice 2: - Nav.Comm
> Trade Choice 3: -
> Application Date: February 16Th  2009
> First Contact: February 18Th 2009
> CFAT completed: February 24Th 2009
> Medical:   on March 18Th 2009
> Interview:  on March 18Th 2009
> Listed:
> Position Offered: Nav.Comm
> Sworn in: May 13Th
> BMQ starts on: June 8Th



Yay! *Happy dance*


----------



## Marinero2008

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NE Tech (C)
Trade Choice 2: NE Tech (T)
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: Feb 16/08 - online
First Contact: March ??/08
CFAT: Apr 08/08
Medical: May 08/08
Interview: Sep 02/08
Position Offered: NE Tech (C), Apr 29/09
Sworn in: Scheduled for June 03/09
BMQ starts on: June 29/09


----------



## ftsmith

UPDATE

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular Force
Trade Choice: RMS Clerk

Application Date: January 1, 2009 
First Contact: Febuary 1, 2009
CFAT completed: March 11, 2009 (Officer Qualified)   
References (3) called: March 14, 2009

Interview: March 17, 2009 (I am the "competition to beat.")

Medical:  April 08, 2009 (2 Forms filled out)
             Vision was V2 so went to optomologist and had a form filled out - faxed in.
             Psychiatric Form filled out - faxed in.

Enhanced Background Check: Done: April 17, 2009
Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: N/A


Okay, now for the bummer part of it all.....
I just got home from the hospital after getting my gallbladder removed and am out of action for up to six (6) weeks before I can again continue working out at the level I was.  This all happened in the last 5 days.

I am assuming this means I will have to get another form filled out...perfect timing, eh?


----------



## PMedMoe

ftsmith said:
			
		

> Okay, now for the bummer part of it all.....
> I just got home from the hospital after getting my gallbladder removed and am out of action for up to six (6) weeks before I can again continue working out at the level I was.  This all happened in the last 5 days.
> 
> I am assuming this means I will have to get another form filled out...perfect timing, eh?



On the plus side, it's much better than a ruptured gallbladder.  Speedy recovery!


----------



## IIMedicII

UPDATE...All done!



			
				IIMedicII said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Calgary
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Med Tech
> Trade Choice 2: --
> Trade Choice 3: --
> Application Date: Feb 17/09
> First Contact: Feb 24/09
> CFAT: Mar 1/09
> Medical: Mar 26/09
> Interview: Mar 26/09
> PT: Apr 1/09
> Position Offered: Apr 29/09
> Sworn in: Apr 29/09
> BMQ starts on: July 3/09


----------



## the dangler

Update:

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular (Navy)
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence
Trade Choice 3: Log
Application Date: April 8, 2009 (I had my application couriered to CFRC Calgary)
First Contact: April 17
CFAT: April 21--Passed
Medical: April 30--medically fit no problems it's off to Ottawa for final approval.
Interview: April 21--Passed.
Listed:
Position Offered:
Sworn in:
BMQ:

Hopefully the medical gets back from Ottawa in time for the NOAB in Victoria at the end of May.


----------



## Gary D. in SK

Another Update


			
				Gary D. in SK said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Calgary
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Electrical Dist.Tech
> Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech (Land)
> Trade Choice 3: LCIS
> Application Date: Mar 9/09 (reserves)  Mar 16/09 (Switched Application to Reg)
> First Contact: (Mar 30/09 called, I was still listed as Res app, corrected) Apr 3/09
> CFAT: Apr 14 2009
> Medical: Apr 22 2009
> Interview: Apr 14 2009
> Listed: Apr 29 2009
> Position Offered: TBD
> Sworn in: TBD
> BMQ starts on: TBD



Phoned today, they told me my file had been sent to Ottawa yesterday and I should be getting an offer in a week or two.  That may be a bit optimistic as my interviewer said expect a month or two, because of national selection, it could take a while.


----------



## Rosen

Recruiting Center: Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Com Research (Originally Image Tech but no spaces this year)
Trade Choice 2: MSE Op
Trade Choice 3: RMS Clerk
Application Date: April 14th
First Contact: April 21
CFAT: April 29
Medical: April 29 
Interview: April 29
Waiting on some paperwork to continue.
Listed: TBA
Position Offered: TBA
Sworn in: TBA
BMQ: TBA


----------



## romeokilo

the dangler said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> Recruiting Center: Calgary
> Regular/Reserve: Regular (Navy)
> Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
> Trade Choice 1: MARS
> Trade Choice 2: Intelligence
> Trade Choice 3: Log
> Application Date: April 8, 2009 (I had my application couriered to CFRC Calgary)
> First Contact: April 17
> CFAT: April 21--Passed
> Medical: April 30--medically fit no problems it's off to Ottawa for final approval.
> Interview: April 21--Passed.
> Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Sworn in:
> BMQ:
> 
> Hopefully the medical gets back from Ottawa in time for the NOAB in Victoria at the end of May.



Let's hope so. I would really hate waiting for 3 more months. And I would like to have people I know in the same platoon as me (though that may not turn out that way).


----------



## CSGriffin

I saw so many in Calgary I couldn't resist adding mine here.

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Boatswain Cook
Trade Choice 2: Supply Tech NCI OP
Trade Choice 3:Cook
Application Date: April 15, 2009
First Contact: April 24
CFAT: May 12
Medical: May 12
Interview: May 12
Listed:
Position Offered:
Sworn in:
BMQ:


----------



## LordVagabond

UPDATE! References (all 5) got called, so hoping to get an interview/cfat/med next week  



			
				LordVagabond said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Calgary
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: MARS
> Trade Choice 2: Intelligence
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: April 14, 2009
> References contacted: May 1, 2009
> CFAT: TBD
> Medical: TBD
> Interview: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> Sworn in: TBD
> BMOQ starts on: TBD


----------



## stevefrench

is boatswain full for this year?? i notcied a couple people crossed it off there lists?  any recruiters know forsure??


----------



## CSGriffin

stevefrench said:
			
		

> is boatswain full for this year?? i notcied a couple people crossed it off there lists?  any recruiters know forsure??


Tecumseh told me that they where full on Boatswains may be different for other locations though.


----------



## Thundermuffin

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Feb 2nd 2009
First Contact: Feb 4th 2009
CFAT: Feb 9th 2009
Medical: Feb 19th 2009
Interview: Feb 19th 2009
Listed: Unknown, never asked and was never told
Position Offered: April 27th Infantry (Originally was offered PPCLI but got it changed to RCR)
Sworn in: June 10th 2009
BMQ starts on: June 29th 2009



Can't wait!!!!!!  ;D


----------



## Azizti

stevefrench said:
			
		

> is boatswain full for this year?? i notcied a couple people crossed it off there lists?  any recruiters know forsure??



Yeah it's what I was told at Montreal CFRC. If you want a definite answer though, try calling your RC for an answer.


----------



## stevefrench

boourns boatswain is 100% full for this fiscal year


----------



## LordVagabond

UPDATE: Got a call from CFRC Calgary, had to go down to the Commissionaires office and had my fingerprints taken digitally (no pun intended). They said to expect the booking call sometime this week, and, based on passing those, I should be off to NOAB as soon as one happens  

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: April 14, 2009
References contacted: May 1, 2009
CFAT: TBD
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMOQ starts on: TBD


----------



## the dangler

Well that was quick, had a voice mail from CFRC Calgary today, I have been selected to attend the next NOAB in Victoria May 25-29. Can't wait to get back to Victoria!




			
				the dangler said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> Recruiting Center: Calgary
> Regular/Reserve: Regular (Navy)
> Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
> Trade Choice 1: MARS
> Trade Choice 2: Intelligence
> Trade Choice 3: Log
> Application Date: April 8, 2009 (I had my application couriered to CFRC Calgary)
> First Contact: April 17
> CFAT: April 21--Passed
> Medical: April 30--medically fit no problems it's off to Ottawa for final approval.
> Interview: April 21--Passed.
> Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Sworn in:
> BMQ:
> 
> Hopefully the medical gets back from Ottawa in time for the NOAB in Victoria at the end of May.


----------



## freakerz

freakerz said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Quebec City (awesome recruiters - Sgt. Martel and PO2 Francis)
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Hull Technician
> Trade Choice 2: Boatswain
> Trade Choice 3: Supply Technician
> Application Date: April 14th, 2009
> CFAT: May 5th, 2009 (PASSED!)
> Medical: May 5th, 2009
> Interview: May 11th, 2009
> Position Offered: TBD
> Sworn in: TBD
> BMQ starts on: TBD



When you go for the CFAT, as your clerk will recommend, do not book anything on that day.
Once the CFAT is done, be ready to raise your hand if the officer asks who can do their medical "right now".
We were 4 out of 12, others have to take it some other day.

Addendum: During my medical, I may have been too honest saying I had to consult an allergies specialist in September to confirm my allergies... the officer requested I copy the results before my application goes to Ottawa... yay  :-\ So tomorrow I'll call other clinics, mention my test is a requirement from a job I just applied to, hoping it will speed things up to like... NOW so I can go to BMQ and join the Navy ASAP


----------



## Larkvall

Update:

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: 28-Apr-09
First Contact: 5-May-09
CFAT: 26-May-09
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD

When I handed in my application I was told by the recruiter to call back in a week if I hadn't heard anything yet. So I called today and the corporal wasn't sure where my file was.  ???  She did however book me for my CFAT!  ;D

edit fixed grammar

edit: they just phoned and moved my CFAT to the 26th.


----------



## CSGriffin

Good luck on you CFAT Larkvall. Mabey will have BMQ at the same time!


----------



## nickhd

Update


			
				nickhd said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: --
> Trade Choice 3: --
> Application Date: Nov 20/08
> First Contact: Nov 28/08
> CFAT: Dec 16/08
> Medical: Jan 14/09
> Interview: Jan 14/09
> PT: Apr 2/09
> Sworn in: Apr 22/09
> BMQ starts on: May 19/09



Doing the BMQ at St-Hubert, the SQ and BIQ right after at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## N_Dussault

** UPDATE **



			
				N_Dussault said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Moncton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: 21 ARMD - 00178
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: April 14, 2009
> CFAT: Passed April 28, 2009
> Medical: Passed (111225) May 6, 2009
> Interview: May 13, 2009
> Position Offered: TBD
> Sworn in: TBD
> BMOQ starts on: TBD


----------



## LordVagabond

UPDATE: Biggest update so far: changed my application to NCM from Officer. Much more in line with my career goals and, from what I've heard talking to PO2 Woodward (best naval guy I've ever talked to, always has fun, informative answers to even silly questions), much better for my working style, as I am a very hands on, technically oriented, user-type personality (as in I like to run equipment, use comm systems, etc). Also got told to expect to do the "big three" next week, just dependant on when the naval interviews are scheduled.

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NESOp
Trade Choice 2: NCIOp
Trade Choice 3: NAVCOMM
Application Date: April 14, 2009
References contacted: May 1, 2009
CFAT: Sometime in the week of the 11th
Medical: Sometime in the week of the 11th
Interview: Sometime in the week of the 11th
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD


----------



## walkhard

Recruiting Center: Kitchener
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: April 1st
First Contact: April 1st
CFAT: April 6th (passed wOOT!)
Medical: April 20th (pass)
Interview: April 20th (pass)
Position Offered: May 6th RCR infantry
Sworn in: June 3rd
BMQ starts on: June 29th

WOOO!! so excited!!


----------



## Larkvall

CSGriffin said:
			
		

> Good luck on you CFAT Larkvall. Mabey will have BMQ at the same time!



Don't think so. If I get in I will be doing my BMQ in the fall in the Toronto area.


----------



## CSGriffin

Larkvall said:
			
		

> Don't think so. If I get in I will be doing my BMQ in the fall in the Toronto area.


Never mind then. If everything goes well next week ill be going this summer!


----------



## misanthropos

misanthropos said:
			
		

> And another.
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Fredericton, NB
> Component: Reg. Force, Officer, Navy
> Trade Choice 1: MARS
> Trade Choice 2: -
> Trade Choice 3: -
> Application Date: September 10, 2008 (on-line)
> Aptitude, completed : October 14, 2009 (passed)
> Medical Completed: December 8, 2009 (passed)
> Interview completed: March 17, 2009 (passed)
> NOAB: May 25-29, 2009 (Victoria)
> Position Offered: TBA
> Sworn in: TBA
> Basic Training Begins: TBA




Update.


----------



## boboyer

Recruting Center: Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Arty.
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: May 1st, 2009
First Contact: N/A
Med, aptitude completed : N/A
PT Test completed: N/A
Interview completed: N/A
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A



The recruiter said it should take 1-2 weeks, so I'm hoping that I will get a call this week.
If I don't get a call this week, should I give them a call? Or should I just refer to the "Hurry up and wait" motto?


----------



## Rinker

I would give them a call, with mine I decided to wait it out. That lasted a month. Then they deleted my profile because they had not come in contact with me since my application. It wasn't their fault. It was just miscommunication (it happens). So I re-applied and waited again. But CFRC New Westminster has phone issues. So I went in person, and they signed me up to do all three tests in one day. May 19, so soon I had better pass. Squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## Supra

Rinker said:
			
		

> But CFRC New Westminster has phone issues.




Tell me about it!!


----------



## romeokilo

UPDATE! YAY! 

Recruiting Center: CFRC Mississauga
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1:  MARS
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: May 12th, 2008
First Contact:  July 24th, 2008
CFAT completed : July 29th, 2008
Medical: September 2nd, 2008
Interview completed:  February 19th, 2009
*NOAB: May 25th - 29th, 2009*
Offer:TBD
Sworn in: TBD
Basic Training Begins: TBD


----------



## ftsmith

UPDATE  

Good day and good luck.

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: RMS Clerk   

Application Date: January 1, 2009 
First Contact: Febuary 1, 2009
CFAT completed: March 11, 2009 (Officer Qualified)   
References (3) called: March 14, 2009
Interview: March 17, 2009 (Was told I was the competition to beat)  

Medical:  April 08, 2009  (Worried about past anti-depressant use)


MEDICAL...Letter is in the mail en route from Borden stating I am unfit.
I assume this would be due to the past depression I stated I had in 2005.
Recruiting Centre Medical staff stated "Depression is a Kill-All".
I wish I knew that before beginning this process.
I hear there is no appeal process, however I could supply additional information...

This is a real bummer and I will now shut up.

Good luck all.


----------



## CSGriffin

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Boatswain Cook NCI OP
Trade Choice 2: Supply Tech NCI OP Cook
Trade Choice 3:Cook
Application Date: April 15, 2009
First Contact: April 24
CFAT: May 12 - Passed 
Medical: May 12 - Passed
Interview: May 12 - Passed
Listed:
Position Offered:
Sworn in:
BMQ:

I guess I'm just waiting for a phone call after my fitness test tomorrow!


----------



## boboyer

boboyer said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Victoria
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Arty.
> Trade Choice 3: N/A
> Application Date: May 1st, 2009
> First Contact: May 13th 2009
> CFAT: June 2nd
> Medical: June 2nd
> Interview: June 2nd
> Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Sworn in:
> BMQ:



Update.


----------



## jmlz87

Our ph system has changed a few times over since the move. And so have the staff. If you get the front desk, they should be able to re-direct your phone call to where it needs to go. 

If you get to a voicemail just leave your last name clearly, preferably a reference number, a phone back number and a short message as to why you're calling. I come to my desk and answer 40-60 voicemails on a daily basis now. I will get back to you but please leave me a contact phone number! If the voicemail is full, try again tommorow or the next day.

Oh and don't forget to update your phone number, home address and e-mail if it changes. Last thing you want to have is the File Manager call to give you an offer and they can't get a hold of you (trust me, it happens).

Main reason why we can not return calls is becasue we have nothing to pull up on our computers. If you say "Hi this is Joe, call me back!" then which Joe out of 120 are you? 

Again, Last name, first name, reference number (if applicable), contact number.

I'm sure by following these few tips you'll get a better response time. I know, becasue I make these calls.




			
				Supra said:
			
		

> Tell me about it!!


----------



## CSGriffin

jmlz87 said:
			
		

> Our ph system has changed a few times over since the move. And so have the staff. If you get the front desk, they should be able to re-direct your phone call to where it needs to go.
> 
> If you get to a voicemail just leave your last name clearly, preferably a reference number, a phone back number and a short message as to why you're calling. I come to my desk and answer 40-60 voicemails on a daily basis now. I will get back to you but please leave me a contact phone number! If the voicemail is full, try again tommorow or the next day.
> 
> Oh and don't forget to update your phone number, home address and e-mail if it changes. Last thing you want to have is the File Manager call to give you an offer and they can't get a hold of you (trust me, it happens).
> 
> Main reason why we can not return calls is becasue we have nothing to pull up on our computers. If you say "Hi this is Joe, call me back!" then which Joe out of 120 are you?
> 
> Again, Last name, first name, reference number (if applicable), contact number.
> 
> I'm sure by following these few tips you'll get a better response time. I know, becasue I make these calls.


Thanks for the tips. Ill remember this when I call tomorrow to find out if thy got my Physical Test results faxed to them yet.


----------



## LiquidSquid

LiquidSquid said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Ottawa
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: COMM RSCH 291
> Trade Choice 2: INT OP 111
> Trade Choice 3: --
> Application Date: March 20th
> First Contact: April 15th
> CFAT: April 20th (Pass)
> Medical: May 12th (Pass)
> Interview: May 12th (Pass)
> Listed: --
> Position Offered: --
> Sworn in: --
> BMQ starts on: --



Update!


----------



## BSE

Hello everyone, first post, figured this would be a good start

Recruting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: 24 April 2009
First Contact: 27 April 2009
Med, aptitude completed: 14 May 2009
PT Test completed: N/A
Interview completed: 14 May 2009 
Position Offered: 14 May 2009
Basic Training Begins: 13 July 2009


----------



## LordVagabond

Update! The CFRC called! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Going in Thursday to do my CFAT *AND* Interview.  ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D So excited! 

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NESOp
Trade Choice 2: NCIOp
Trade Choice 3: NAVCOMM
Application Date: April 14, 2009
References contacted: May 1, 2009
CFAT: May 21, 2009
Medical: TBD
Interview: May 21, 2009
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD


----------



## eidl

Update:



			
				eidl said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Saskatoon, SK
> Component: Reg. Force, Officer, Navy
> Trade Choice 1: NCS ENG
> Trade Choice 2: -
> Trade Choice 3: -
> Application Date: March 22, 2009
> Aptitude, completed : April 2, 2009 (passed)
> Interview completed: April 2, 2009 (passed)
> Medical Completed: April 2, 2009  (approved May 15)
> NOAB:  possibly May 25-29 but still awaiting notification of acceptance
> Position Offered: TBA
> Sworn in: TBA
> Basic Training Begins: TBA



Cutting it close for the NOAB, but hopefully I can still make it.


----------



## Rinker

UPDATE

Recruiting Center: New Westminster
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: Feb/09
First Contact: March April/09 (initiated by myself)
CFAT: May 19/09----Passed
Medical: May 19/09----Passed (Have to get extra info, not a big deal)
Interview: May 19/09----Passed
Position Offered: Waiting...
Sworn in: Waiting...
BMQ starts on: Waiting...


----------



## LordVagabond

UPDATE! Did my CFAT this morning and a partial interview (because my report from the RCMP hasn't reached CFRC Calgary yet) today. Took the CFAT and pretty much blew it out of the water, scored in the 97th percentile  So happy  I'm told that this high of a score is a rarity, so I'm pretty bloody happy about it, pardon my language.   ;D ;D  


Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NESOp
Trade Choice 2: NCIOp
Trade Choice 3: NAVCOMM
Application Date: April 14, 2009
References contacted: May 1, 2009
CFAT: May 21, 2009 (Passed, Officer and NCM qualified, all jobs open to me)
Interview: May 21, 2009 (partial)
Interview (part 2): TBD
Medical: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD


----------



## CSGriffin

CSGriffin said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Calgary
> Regular/Reserve: Reserves
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Boatswain Cook NCI OP
> Trade Choice 2: Supply Tech NCI OP Cook
> Trade Choice 3:Cook
> Application Date: April 15, 2009
> First Contact: April 24
> CFAT: May 12 - Passed
> Medical: May 12 - Passed
> Interview: May 12 - Passed
> Fitness Test: May 13 - Passed
> Position Offered: NCI OP?
> Sworn in: As soon as medical comes back from Ottawa!
> BMQ: June 28


Update Passed the Fitness test and am in on Phase 1 BMQ ^.^


----------



## freakerz

> Recruiting Center: Quebec City (awesome recruiters - Sgt. Martel and PO2 Francis)
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Hull Technician
> Trade Choice 2: Boatswain
> Trade Choice 3: Supply Technician
> Application Date: April 14th, 2009
> CFAT: May 5th, 2009 (PASSED!)
> Medical: May 5th, 2009
> Interview: May 11th, 2009 May 21st, 2009 (Recommended?)
> Position Offered: TBD
> Sworn in: TBD
> BMQ starts on: TBD



Passed the interview yesterday, went well, I did not get any material or guide to prepare, but had read much about the job and the forces, way too much about the Navy and operations we're in rather than what the Forces are looking for in someone... personality-wise. Was surprised of the questions compared to those in Basic Up...

Anyhow, he said he'ld recommend me, only waiting for the medical, they received it on th 20th, so he said next week I should get a call and start BMQ July 6th or 20th! Yezzir!


----------



## eidl

eidl said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Saskatoon, SK
> Component: Reg. Force, Officer, Navy
> Trade Choice 1: NCS ENG
> Trade Choice 2: -
> Trade Choice 3: -
> Application Date: March 22, 2009
> Aptitude, completed : April 2, 2009 (passed)
> Interview completed: April 2, 2009 (passed)
> Medical Completed: April 2, 2009 (approved May 15)
> NOAB: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> Sworn in: TBD
> Basic Training Begins: TBD
> 
> Cutting it close for the NOAB, but hopefully I can still make it.



So my file manager called today and said I didn't make it on the upcoming NOAB.  Disappointing, but at least I'll have the summer to further prepare.


----------



## Larkvall

Update:

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: 28-Apr-09
First Contact: 5-May-09
CFAT: 26-May-09
Medical: TBD
Interview: 2-June-09
PT: 2-June-09
Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD


----------



## jerrycan

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Image tech
Trade Choice 2: AC-OP
Trade Choice 3: AES-OP
Application Date: March 20, 2009
References contacted: not sure when
CFAT: April 20, 2009
Medical: April 22, 2009
Interview: April 22, 2009 (AC-OP) no image tech available for the year 
Position Offered: May 20, 2009 (AC-OP)
Sworn in: June 10, 2009
BMQ starts on: June 29,2009


----------



## kk52736

kk52736 said:
			
		

> I had took the CFAT today.
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Signal Operators
> Trade Choice 2: LCIS Techs
> Trade Choice 3: Weapons Techs
> Application Date: March 11, 2009
> First Contact: March 19, 2009
> CFAT completed : March 31, 2009 (scored 83%)
> Medical completed:
> Interview completed: March 31, 2009
> Position Offered:
> Swearing in:
> Basic Training Begins:



still waiting for the security clearance to come back......


----------



## Gary D. in SK

congrats Jerrycan!, 

Wow, KK I'm in the EXACT same boat, everything is through but the security check which has been taking an unusually long time.  Also through CFRC Calgary,  coincidence??  and there's only two opening left in my first trade choice, ED tech :rage:  Weapons tech is full up so it looks like I could be going LCIS (my third).


----------



## doublemint

Finally first contact! ;D
Small update, Wish me luck on the test and interview!


			
				doublemint said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Calgary
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Med Tech
> Trade Choice 2: --
> Trade Choice 3: --
> Application Date: April 22/09
> First Contact: May 27/09
> CFAT: June 3/09
> Medical: Waiting
> Interview: June3/09
> PT: Waiting
> Position Offered: Waiting
> Sworn in: Waiting
> BMQ starts on: Waiting


----------



## kk52736

Hey Gary D.
they still have job opening for sig op reserve in calgary. but hopefully they will not be full after all the process.
the reason why they take so long for my security check is because i am not born in canada. it will take unusual long process for it.


----------



## .dp

Hey Guys, first post. Just passed my CFAT today, starting to get excited.

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer DEO
Trade Choice 1: Pilot (I'm aware there's 0 slots).
Trade Choice 2: ACSO
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: April 30, 2009
References contacted: May 18, 2009
CFAT: May 28, 2009 (Passed)
Interview: June 11, 2009.
Medical: June 11, 2009.
Flight Crew Selection: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD


----------



## Thermal

Hello, all. My first time in this forum.

Recruiting Center: New Westminster (Vancouver Region)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Avionics Systems Technician (originally AVN but no more room for 2009 as I was told)
Trade Choice 2: Imagery Technician (no more room for 2009)
Trade Choice 3: Firefighter (no more room for 2009 plus my vision(v4) does not qualify)
Application Date: Feb 3/09 (on-line)
First Contact: March 25/09 (they called me to setup CFAT date)
CFAT: April 8/09----Passed
Medical: May 12/09----Passed
Interview: May 12/09----Passed (merit-listed after the interview)
Position Offered: Waiting...
Sworn in: Waiting...
BMQ starts on: Waiting...


My Career Counselor told me to wait for at least 1 month after May 12th and then e-mail him to ask for the status of my application if there was no phone call for the offer. I hope I get a call soon! Can't wait!


----------



## Lil_T

sweet Jesus on a piece of toast this has been a long time coming.

*updating*

Recruting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk 
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: 28 Nov 08
First Contact: 2 Dec 08
CFAT completed: 16 Dec 08
Interview & Medical completed: 7 Jan 09
Listed: 27 May 09  :cheers:
Position Offered: _TBD_  I've been told to expect a call within the next week.
Sworn in: _TBD_
BMQ: _TBD_

♥☺♥☺♥

YAY! Finally something!!


----------



## PMedMoe

Lil_T, that's great news!!  I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya!!


----------



## Lil_T

Thanks Moe ;D  you know I'll update as soon as I hear the rest!  ♥


----------



## Supra

After 7 months from date of application....I finally got the offer!!!!

Recruting Center: New Westminister BC
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:AVN TECH
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: Nov. 17 2008
First Contact: Called in Dec. 15 2008
CFAT completed : Jan. 8 2009
Med: Jan. 28 2009
Interview completed: Jan. 28 2009
Sworn in: June 18 2009
Basic Training Begins: July 4 2009


----------



## Lil_T

sweet Jesus on a piece of toast this has been a long time coming.  PART TWO!

*updating*

Recruting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk 
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: 28 Nov 08
First Contact: 2 Dec 08
CFAT completed: 16 Dec 08
Interview & Medical completed: 7 Jan 09
Listed: 27 May 09  :cheers:
Position Offered: RMS Clerk NAVY - 1 Jun 09
Sworn in: 14 Jul 09
BMQ: 27 Jul 09

♥☺♥☺♥

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gideon

Recruiting Center: Sudbury
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: June 1
First Contact: June 1
CFAT: June 24
Medical: June 24
Interview: June 24
Position Offered: Waiting
Sworn in: Waiting
BMQ starts on: Waiting


----------



## Larkvall

Update:

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: 28-Apr-09
First Contact: 5-May-09
CFAT: 26-May-09 (passed)
Medical: TBD
Interview: 2-June-09 (passed)
PT: 4-June-09
Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD

Phyiscal Fitness Test has been moved to the 4th.


----------



## len173

Well I made about 20 attempts to call CFRC Vancouver today to book my CFAT, medical, physical and interview. Nobody answered even a single time. Finally I left a message stating my situation, and my willingness to come to Vancouver, if need be, to do the testing and speed things up. I hope they return my call soon. If I don't hear back from them tomorrow I'm going back to the recruiter at the armoury to see if he can pull some strings for me. 

*deeeep breaths*


----------



## boboyer

Recruting Center: Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Arty.
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: May 1st, 2009
First Contact: May 13th 2009
CFAT: June 2nd -passed-
Medical: June 2nd -passed-
Interview: June 2nd -passed-
Listed:
Position Offered:
Sworn in:
BMQ:


Update!  8) ;D


----------



## Gary D. in SK

Update



			
				Gary D. in SK said:
			
		

> Well time to put my info up,
> 
> Recruiting Center: Calgary
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Electrical Dist.Tech
> Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech (Land)
> Trade Choice 3: LCIS
> Application Date: Mar 9/09 (reserves)  Mar 16/09 (Switched Application to Reg)
> First Contact: Apr 3/09
> CFAT: Apr 14 2009
> Medical: Apr 15 2009
> Interview: Apr 14 2009
> Listed: June 1 2009
> Position Offered: TBD
> Sworn in: TBD
> BMQ starts on: TBD



I spoke with my File manager today.  She tells me that my file has been sent up and my position in ED Tech has been secured, however they are still doing some PLAR stuff for my semi-qualified status, and I will get my offer proper once that has been completed.  Also that I have been slotted for July 27th BMQ, but again that's not official.


----------



## AncientWinds

Recruiting Center: Quebec City
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: 2008-04-03
First Contact: 2008-07-02
CFAT: -- 2001
Medical: 2008-07-14
Interview: 2008-12-03
Listed: 2008-12-03
Position Offered: 2009-04-30 :: Infantry Officer (DEO)
Sworn in: 2009-07-15
BMQ starts on: 2009-08-31


----------



## romeokilo

Did you do your CFAT at a Navy Day/Event in 2001?


----------



## AncientWinds

romeokilo said:
			
		

> Did you do your CFAT at a Navy Day/Event in 2001?



No, I did when applying for an infantry soldier position. But finally decided to study and earn a degree before enlisting.

What are those Navy Days?


----------



## Larkvall

Update:

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: 28-Apr-09
First Contact: 5-May-09
CFAT: 26-May-09 (passed)
Medical: 8-June-09 
Interview: 2-June-09 (passed)
PT: 4-June-09 (passed)
Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD

Just the medical to go!!


----------



## bsp716

Recruiting Center: CFRC Mississauga
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2:Military Police
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: 29-May-09
First Contact: 04-June-09
CFAT: 25-June-09
Medical: TBD 
Interview: TBD
PT: TBD
Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

So it's been quite a while since I last posted on here. As of now I'm still waiting, it's been about 6 and a half months since I started this process, and still hanging in there. If you didn't know I was medically unfit because I was diagnosed with painful flat feet, which was a mistake so I decided to challenged it. Three days ago I called to see what the status of my file was and with good news the corporal told me the RMO in Ottawa received my files that day, and said I should expect a call within a week or so. So I'm really hoping that the RMO clears me. It's been a pretty long process and it would be nice to finally get started.


----------



## mariomike

Good luck on that, Gray!


----------



## freakerz

Recruiting Center: Quebec City
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Communicator Research Operator (Navy)
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: April 14th, 2009
CFAT: May 5th, 2009 (Passed!)
Medical: May 5th, 2009 (Completed May 14th, received from Ottawa on May 29th)
Interview: May 11th, 2009 May 21st, 2009 (Recommended -- Whatever that means)
Position Offered: June 9th, 2009
Sworn in: July 9th, 2009 (Quebec) and July 15th, 2009 (St-Malo)
BMQ starts on: July 20th, 2009 to October 23rd, 2009


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Recruiting Center: Sarnia, Ont
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: n/a
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date: Early Dec 2008
First Contact: Early Dec 2008
CFAT: Passed Dec 18 2008
Interview: Jan 15 2009
Medical: Jan 15 2009
Medical received: medically unfit April 6, 2009
Appeal sent away: April 28, 2009
Appeal Completed:June 3, 2009
Position Offered: n/a
Sworn in: n/a
BMQ starts on: n/a

So I received a letter back today after sending away my appeal and for the second time I was expecting "the letter of doom" but turns out they do send good letters...it says they are pleased to inform me that medical limitations on duties no longer required and I now meet the common enrollment medical standard required by both regular and reserve forces.  I was so happy when I read this. At the bottom it says call the recruiting center to discuss the final decision concerning my application, So I'm just waiting to hear back from them an hopefully I'll be merit listed in the next couple days. Thanks everyone for you help on getting me through this and your support, I appreciate it.


----------



## bradlupa

*****************update***************

Recruiting Center: CFRC Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Fire Fighter
Trade Choice 2: PH Tech
Trade Choice 3: MP
Application Date: Febuary 16, 2009
First Contact: Febuary 17, 2009
CFAT completed: Febuary 25th, 2009 
Medical:  March 12th, 2009
Interview: March 12th, 2009
Position Offered: June 9, 2009
Sworn in: July 6, 2009
BMQ starts on: Aug 3, 2009


only 7 ph tech were getting hired in total and no firefighter this year so i took the offer sad thing is that i will miss my baby being born.  Wife is due on Aug 28, 2009

But i have been through tougher things. 

I got credited for all previous experience and have to complete 2 weeks of training in CFB Gagetown as well as i get the rank of Private level 3   wooo hooo


----------



## CSGriffin

CSGriffin said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Calgary
> Regular/Reserve: Reserves
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Boatswain Cook NCI OP
> Trade Choice 2: Supply Tech NCI OP Cook
> Trade Choice 3:Cook
> Application Date: April 15, 2009
> First Contact: April 24
> CFAT: May 12 - Passed
> Medical: May 12 - Passed
> Interview: May 12 - Passed
> Fitness Test: May 13 - Passed
> Position Offered: NCI OP
> Sworn in: June 10
> BMQ: June 28


Just got called I swear in tomorrow at 7:00pm!


----------



## Rauka

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Navcomm 
Trade Choice 2: NES Op
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: May 4th, 2009
CFAT: May 26th, 2009 (Passed)
Medical: June 1st (Passed)
Interview: June 1st (Recommended for Enrollment)
Position Offered: - waiting -
Sworn in: - waiting -
BMQ starts on: - waiting -

Interview was very good, I was recommended for enrollment (guess that means a fast merit listing??). Just waiting on medical approval from Ottawa now *prays it's fast*


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Recruiting Center: Sarnia, Ont
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: n/a
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date: Early Dec 2008
First Contact: Early Dec 2008
CFAT: Passed Dec 18 2008
Interview: Jan 15 2009
Medical: Jan 15 2009
Medical received: medically unfit April 6, 2009
Appeal sent away: April 28, 2009
Appeal Completed:June 3, 2009
Merit Listed:n/a
Position Offered: n/a
Sworn in: n/a
BMQ starts on: n/a

I talked to the recruiters yesterday and they are just waiting for my medical file to come back and then I'll be merit listed, she said it could take around a week. She also said that I could be starting BMQ July 20 at the earliest. I'm pretty excited to finally get started, it's been quite a long wait..


----------



## xxmixkexx

ya i was there monday i passed my medical no problems and everything is done they said i could maybe be starting july 15 or early august if it is quick


----------



## Tulach Ard

Tulach Ard said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: New Westminster, British Columbia
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Armoured
> Trade Choice 2: -- T
> rade Choice 3: --
> Application Date: March 10th
> First Contact: April 1st
> CFAT: April 7th
> Medical: April 27
> Interview: April 9th
> Listed:  June 1st
> Position Offered: I called them, June 10th, everything confirmed, hehehe  >
> Sworn in: July 9th
> BMQ starts on: July 20th in St. Jean!
> WOO!


----------



## .dp

*****UPDATE*****
Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer DEO
Trade Choice 1: Pilot (I'm aware there's 0 slots).
Trade Choice 2: ACSO
Application Date: April 30, 2009
References contacted: May 18, 2009
CFAT: May 28, 2009 (Passed)
Interview: June 11, 2009. (Passed)
Medical: June 11, 2009. (All V1's)
ANAV Test: *June 19, 2009*
Flight Crew Medical: *June 26, 2009*
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD

Interview went alright today, nothing special. Medical was a breeze and the officer was really nice. 1 more test and 1 more medical then it's out of my hands and nothing but a waiting game. 

I'm fairly optimistic about making the Sept BMOQ.


----------



## Slaw

Slaw said:
			
		

> *****Update*****
> Recruting Center: Halifax
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: VEH TECH
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: Nov. 2008
> First Contact: NOV 21 2008
> Aptitude: APRIL XX 2003
> Medical: Jan. 26 2009
> PT Test completed: n/a
> Interview completed: Jan. 26 2009
> Position Offered:
> Swear In:
> Basic Training Begins:
> Was offered to start March 2nd but due to the dates being so close I declined for time restraints. They called me the next day and told me I was put in for March 16th. I had to decline again and put my application on hold until yesterday. Resubmitted my info and now I am waiting once again. Hopefully this is the last time for this process.


----------



## Supra

slaw why on earth did you have to put it off so many times?


----------



## Slaw

Supra said:
			
		

> slaw why on earth did you have to put it off so many times?


 Well when I left BMQ in August for some personal medical stuff I re applied in Nov. I was then offered a job with a company here and when the CFRC called I was out of town for work and had no way to get back. So I had to put it off...then due to massive lay offs I am now home and can re-do my application again.


----------



## aparchma

Recruiting Center: New Westminster
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: LOG
Trade Choice 2: MARS
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: May 15, 2009
CFAT: June 1, 2009 (Passed)
Medical: June 15, 2009
Interview: June 17, 2009
Position Offered: - waiting -
Sworn in: - waiting -
BMQ starts on: - waiting -

It's been going fairly quickly so far, hope this pace keeps up! Unfortunately, if there are no openings for LOG when all is said and done, I will have to wait until September to attend the NOAB for MARS, and then have BMQ delayed *le sigh* - such is life!


----------



## Thermal

Thermal said:
			
		

> Hello, all. My first time in this forum.
> 
> Recruiting Center: New Westminster (Vancouver Region)
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Avionics Systems Technician (originally AVN but no more room for 2009 as I was told)
> Trade Choice 2: Imagery Technician (no more room for 2009)
> Trade Choice 3: Firefighter (no more room for 2009 plus my vision(v4) does not qualify)
> Application Date: Feb 3/09 (on-line)
> First Contact: March 25/09 (they called me to setup CFAT date)
> CFAT: April 8/09----Passed
> Medical: May 12/09----Passed
> Interview: May 12/09----Passed (merit-listed after the interview)
> Position Offered: Waiting...
> Sworn in: Waiting...
> BMQ starts on: Waiting...
> 
> 
> My Career Counselor told me to wait for at least 1 month after May 12th and then e-mail him to ask for the status of my application if there was no phone call for the offer. I hope I get a call soon! Can't wait!




:::::: UPDATE :::::

Position Offered: AVS (June 16th, 2009)
Sworn in: July 2nd, 2009
BMQ starts on: July 20th, 2009

I got a call today, finally. Overall, the entire process time wasn't too long for me.
Now that I am selected, time to quit my current day job and start working out hard. =)


----------



## len173

SUCCESS!! I recieved a call today, and I am booked to do the app test, med, and I may get to do the interview. Unfortunately I was at work when they called and they booked up before I could return the call, so I can't do the physical in the same day.

Man it was just good to hear something, so I know that they are aware that I exist.


----------



## .dp

.dp said:
			
		

> *****UPDATE*****
> Recruiting Center: Ottawa
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot (I'm aware there's 0 slots).
> Trade Choice 2: ACSO
> Application Date: April 30, 2009
> References contacted: May 18, 2009
> CFAT: May 28, 2009 (Passed)
> Interview: June 11, 2009. (Passed)
> Medical: June 11, 2009. (All 1's)
> Air Crew Med Tests: June 18, 2009.
> ANAV Test: June 19, 2009* (Passed)*
> Flight Crew Visual Medical: *June 26, 2009*
> Position Offered: TBD
> Sworn in: TBD
> BMQ starts on: TBD



Wrote the ANAV today; that's one fast paced test. Just have to clear the medicals now and I should be good to go. Getting excited.


----------



## Mike7426

Recruiting Center: Edmonton, Alberta
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: March 1, 2009
First Contact: march 17, 2009
CFAT: April 16, 2009
Medical: April 17, 2009
Interview: April 16, 2009
Merit listed: June 16, 2009
Position Offered: Infantry, PPCLI
Sworn in: July 31, 2009
BMQ: August 1, 2009


----------



## ftsmith

UPDATE  

Good day and good luck.

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: RMS Clerk   

Application Date: January 1, 2009 
First Contact: Febuary 1, 2009
CFAT completed: March 11, 2009 (Officer Qualified)   
References (3) called: March 14, 2009
Interview: March 17, 2009 (Was told I was the competition to beat)  

Medical:  April 08, 2009
Form filled out for eyes; Form filled out for past depression.
Asked for additional information regarding depression.
Supplied PsychEval: June 09, 2009

Called Recruiting Centre Friday, June 19, and was told "RMO Fit Letter en route."
I asked again and after punching a few buttons, was told, "Yes, you have been found FIT!"

Apparently Med File to come back from Borden to Vancouver where it is attached to rest of file then whole file sent BACK to Borden where they review it and then I'm put on "National Quota".

So I guess now I am waiting for the letter which will say ???
Afterwhich I believe a phone call will come offering me a position ???
Then the swearing in with a plane ticket ???

Should I be excited here?


----------



## bradlupa

Mike7426 said:
			
		

> Sworn in: July 31, 2009
> BMQ: August 1, 2009



just out of curusioty is that the day that you are leaving for BMQ?  Correct me if i wrong i believe that intake days are Sunday and week 0 starts on the Monday if so then you BMQ will be Aug 3


if so visit this Thread


----------



## Mike7426

bradlupa said:
			
		

> just out of curusioty is that the day that you are leaving for BMQ?  Correct me if i wrong i believe that intake days are Sunday and week 0 starts on the Monday if so then you BMQ will be Aug 3
> 
> 
> if so visit this Thread



yea sorry, bit of a typo there, I fly to St Jean August 1st, my course starts August third.


----------



## rlee_1001

Hey here's an update

Recruiting Center: Edmonton, Alberta
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Armor
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: N/A
1st Application Date: June 2008
First Contact: July 2008 --> Told to graduate first.
2nd Application Date: Feb 2009
CFAT: Early March, 2009
Medical: April 17, 2009 --> Required eye exam and Dr. note due to previous skull fracture
Interview: April 17, 2009
Merit listed: N/A
Position Offered: June 18, 2009. Armor Officer DEO
Sworn in: TBA
BMOQ: September 7, 2009

Told on June 18th that I would receive more details in the coming days. Pretty excited and just want to get started...

Cheers and good luck to everyone else out there waiting for the call.


----------



## romeokilo

UPDATE! YAY! RECEIVED "THE CALL" TODAY!
I AM SO UNBELIEVABLY HAPPY! YIPPEEEE KAY YAY!
   
Recruiting Center: CFRC Mississauga
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1:  MARS
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: May 12th, 2008
First Contact:  July 24th, 2008
CFAT completed : July 29th, 2008
Medical: September 2nd, 2008
Interview completed:  February 19th, 2009
NOAB: May 25th - 29th, 2009
Offer: Verbal (at the NOAB) - May 29th, 2009
         "The Call" - TODAY!! - June 22nd, 2009
Sworn in: September 2nd, 2009
Basic Training Begins: September 7th, 2009


----------



## Otis

Congrats RK ... we're always pleased to see someone happy when they receive their offer!

Welcome aboard, good luck!


----------



## TopHatCat

Recruiting Center: CFRC/D Corner Brook
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Infantry Soldier(PPCLI)
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: September 19, 2008
First Contact:  October 8, 2008
CFAT completed : October 21, 2008
Medical: October 21, 2008
Interview completed:  October 21, 2008(Redone in April 24, 2009)
Offer: April 27, 2009
Sworn in: June 30, 2009
BMQ: July 6, 2009


----------



## Larkvall

Update:

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: 28-Apr-09
First Contact: 5-May-09
CFAT: 26-May-09 (passed)
Medical: 10-June-09 
Interview: 2-June-09 (passed)
PT: 4-June-09 (passed)
Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD

I handed in the additional requested medical forms today.

I was told that they lost a doctor in Ottawa (RMO) so there is a backlog and it will take 6-8 weeks to get a reponse.


----------



## Tamchy

Recruiting Center: Hamilton Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NES OP
Trade Choice 2: NCI OP
Trade Choice 3: NAV COMM
Application Date: 28-May-09
CFAT: 8-June-09 (Passed)
Interview: 8-June-09 (Passed)
Medical: 15-June-09 (Fit)
Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD

Called the recruiting office yesterday they told me that my medical papers were received to the Medical officer in Ottawa on the 18th of June and that I should just sit tight and wait for the call. I was also told that I would most likely get offered the NAV COMM position as they are short handed in that area, either way I would be glad to take that offer.


----------



## Doom

Recruiting Center: Mississauga, Ontario (Toronto Branch)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: April 13th 09 (Re-Applied)
First Contact: April 30th 09
CFAT: November 2007
Medical: June 10th
Interview: May 10th 2009
Merit listed: June 19th
Position Offered: Infantry, RCR
Sworn in: August 5th 09
BMQ: August 10, 2009


@Lark Were you there in the morning? at the Med section with me? i was in a gray sweater and a adidas toque worried about my blood pressure ??? Why is RMO back logged for you? I handed my papers like a week later, and i got the RMO green light with in that week, and listed the following monday. they can't be that backed up.

@romeokilo Why is your Swearing in and bmq so far?


----------



## romeokilo

cluett, thats because that is when the officer training starts. you are going for NCM, I for officer.


----------



## Larkvall

Cluett said:
			
		

> @Lark Were you there in the morning? at the Med section with me? i was in a gray sweater and a adidas toque worried about my blood pressure ??? Why is RMO back logged for you? I handed my papers like a week later, and i got the RMO green light with in that week, and listed the following monday. they can't be that backed up.



I was there in the morning. My medical was scheduled for 9:30 am, but I got there early and started early. Nobody else was in the waiting room with me at that time.

It might be backed up for me because I am going into the Reserves. Reg F will probably have the priority. While it would be nice to know if I am in or not the earliest BMQ isn't until late Sept for us in the Toronto area. It might be possible that it is already full so I might have to wait until November. Either way I don't need a fast answer. I am just focusing on improving my fitness and reading up on first aid.


----------



## Kmess

Recruiting Center: North Bay, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Reserve (Co-Op)/ Eventually Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence Op
Trade Choice 2: Signal Op
Trade Choice 3: Mobile Support
Application Date: June 23, 2009
First Contact: June 24, 2009
CFAT: June 28, 2009
Medical: 
Interview:


----------



## George Wallace

I am surprised that the CFRC didn't advise you as to what Trades were available for Reservists in North Bay.  Are any of those Trades available in North Bay?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Right considering AFAIK the only units located there is The Algonquin Regiment, A Coy and 26 SVC BN.


----------



## traviss-g

ecruiting Center: Ottawa, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: August 12 2008
First Contact: august 23 2008
CFAT: November 18 2008
Medical: November 18 2008
Interview: November 18 2008
Was joining with a buddy and he failed his medical so at this point I stopped my application to re-exam why I was joining.
Re-opened file: June 24 2009
Merit listed: Not Yet
Position Offered: Not yet
Sworn in: Not yet
BMQ: Not yet


----------



## Kmess

The trades that i listed were the ones that I'm interested in. Mobile support is available in my co-op program. Eventually I'm going to go into the Regular force


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Kmess said:
			
		

> The trades that i listed were the ones that I'm interested in. Mobile support is available in my co-op program. Eventually I'm going to go into the Regular force



That being said, the others are not.

MSE OP position would probably be with 26 SVC BN.


----------



## len173

recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: February 2009
First Contact: June 17, 2009
CFAT: June 24, 2009 (passed)
Medical: June 24, 2009 (passed)
Interview: June 24, 2009 (passed)
Fitness test: Booked for tomorrow morning


----------



## traviss-g

len173 said:
			
		

> recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: February 2009
> First Contact: June 17, 2009
> CFAT: June 24, 2009 (passed)
> Medical: June 24, 2009 (passed)
> Interview: June 24, 2009 (passed)
> Fitness test: Booked for tomorrow morning



Fitness test?


----------



## George Wallace

traviss-g said:
			
		

> len173 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: February 2009
> First Contact: June 17, 2009
> CFAT: June 24, 2009 (passed)
> Medical: June 24, 2009 (passed)
> Interview: June 24, 2009 (passed)
> Fitness test: Booked for tomorrow morning
> 
> 
> 
> Fitness test?
Click to expand...


Yes.  Fitness Test.  Reservists must pass a fitness test to be enrolled.


----------



## traviss-g

Thanks I noticed the reserves part after I posted and figured since it was the only difference between my application and his that that must be it. Thanks for the clarification.

Travis


----------



## rex2285

Recruiting Center: Victoria, BC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured Crewman  (Changed to Vehicle Tech, due to eyesight)
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: January 29, 2009
First Contact: March 4, 2009
CFAT: June 18, 2009 (Passed)
Medical: June 16, 2009 (My eyesight is too bad for Combat Arms...got an updated eye exam yesterday and sent it off)
Interview: June 16, 2009 (Passed)
Merit listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
BMQ: TBD (The Recruiter told me if everything goes smoothly, I should be heading to basic sometime in August)

 :cdnsalute:


----------



## Doom

rex2285 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Victoria, BC
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Armoured Crewman  (Changed to Vehicle Tech, due to eyesight)
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: January 29, 2009
> First Contact: March 4, 2009
> CFAT: June 18, 2009 (Passed)
> Medical: June 16, 2009 (My eyesight is too bad for Combat Arms...got an updated eye exam yesterday and sent it off)
> Interview: June 16, 2009 (Passed)
> Merit listed: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> BMQ: TBD (The Recruiter told me if everything goes smoothly, I should be heading to basic sometime in August)
> 
> :cdnsalute:



Tell them theres a spot on my course


----------



## Clove Hitch

Long time lurker.
Excellent site. 
First post. 

Recruting Center: CFRC, Thunder Bay
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer (should I have specified 2CER?)
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: May 27, 2009
First Contact: May 27, 2009 (schedualed for Med, CFAT, Interview same day)
Med, aptitude completed : June 10, 2009
PT Test completed: TBD
Interview completed: June 10, 2009
Position Offered: TBD
Basic Training Begins: TBD

I have just been told that my Medical clearance has to come back from from Ottawa, in the meantime I have already been slotted for August 9th BMQ.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Clove Hitch said:
			
		

> Long time lurker.
> Excellent site.
> First post.
> 
> Recruting Center: CFRC, Thunder Bay
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer (should I have specified 2CER?)
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: May 27, 2009
> First Contact: May 27, 2009 (schedualed for Med, CFAT, Interview same day)
> Med, aptitude completed : June 10, 2009
> PT Test completed: TBD
> Interview completed: June 10, 2009
> Position Offered: TBD
> Basic Training Begins: TBD
> 
> I have just been told that my Medical clearance has to come back from from Ottawa, in the meantime I have already been slotted for August 9th BMQ.



They will ask you when you are completing your QL3 (Section Member) Course.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Recruiting Center: Sarnia, Ont
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: n/a
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date: Early Dec 2008
First Contact: Early Dec 2008
CFAT: Passed Dec 18 2008
Interview: Jan 15 2009
Medical: Jan 15 2009
Medical received: medically unfit April 6, 2009
Appeal sent away: April 28, 2009
Appeal Completed:June 3, 2009
Merit Listed: June 24, 2009
Position Offered: n/a
Sworn in: n/a
BMQ starts on: n/a

Was merit listed 3 days ago and was told I should get a call for my offer this coming week, it's actually starting to feel more real then ever, and I can't wait to begin!


----------



## Rinker

Recruiting Center: New Westminster
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: Feb/09
First Contact: March April/09 (initiated by myself)
CFAT: May 19/09----Passed
Medical: May 19/09----Passed (Have to get extra info, not a big deal)
Interview: May 19/09----Passed
Position Offered: june 22
Sworn in: Waiting July 16
BMQ starts on: Waiting August 10...ALRIGHT!!


----------



## Kmess

Kmess said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: North Bay, Ontario
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve (Co-Op)/ Eventually Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Intelligence Op
> Trade Choice 2: Signal Op
> Trade Choice 3: Mobile Support
> Application Date: June 23, 2009
> First Contact: June 24, 2009
> CFAT: June 28, 2009
> Medical:
> Interview:



EDIT: June 29,2009 for the CFAT  :camo:


----------



## Kmess

Recruiting Center: North Bay, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Reserve (Co-Op)
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence Op
Trade Choice 2: Signal Op
Trade Choice 3: Mobile Support
Application Date: June 23, 2009
First Contact: June 24, 2009
CFAT: June 29, 2009 (Passed) 
Medical: July 23, 2009
Interview: July 23, 2009
PT:


----------



## DuckSeaSon

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: 20 march
First Contact: April 18
CFAT: April 27, 2009 (Passed)
Medical: May 20, 2009 (Passed)
Interview: May 20, 2009 (Passed)
Medical Form Sent: 15 June, 2009 (Damn ADHD)
Merit Listed: June 30, 2009
Position Offered: TBD
Basic Training Begins: TBD

YAY  :gunner:


----------



## LiquidSquid

> Recruiting Center: Ottawa
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: COMM RSCH 291
> Trade Choice 2: INT OP 111
> Trade Choice 3: --
> Application Date: March 20th
> First Contact: April 15th
> CFAT: April 20th (Pass)
> Medical: May 12th (Pass)
> Interview: May 12th (Pass)
> Listed: June 22nd
> Position Offered: June 29th (COMM RSCH)
> Sworn in: July 28th
> BMQ starts on: August 16th



Woo! I'm a little bit excited and a little bit anxious! Now to find a matching toothbrush holder and soap dish...


----------



## Rauka

Rauka said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Halifax
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Navcomm (ACCEPTED)
> Trade Choice 2: NES Op
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: May 4th, 2009
> CFAT: May 26th, 2009 (Passed)
> Medical: June 1st (Passed)
> Interview: June 1st (Recommended for Enrollment)
> Position Offered: June 30th
> Sworn in: - July 28th
> BMQ starts on: August 16th
> 
> So..it's finally happened! I got the call, accepted the offer and I am very excited to be doing this. Been going through the Basic Training forums..trying to get prepared as best I can..anyone else starting on August 16th?


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Recruiting Center: Sarnia, Ont
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: n/a
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date: Early Dec 2008
First Contact: Early Dec 2008
CFAT: Passed Dec 18 2008
Interview: Jan 15 2009
Medical: Jan 15 2009
Medical received: medically unfit April 6, 2009
Appeal sent away: April 28, 2009
Appeal Completed:June 3, 2009
Merit Listed: June 24, 2009
Position Offered: July 3rd, 2009
Sworn in: July 23rd, 2009
BMQ starts on: August 17th, 2009

Finally after such a long process, it's finally going to start. Thank you everyone! Specially the Mods for all your help. I appreciate it! Take care everybody!


----------



## Newt

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
Regular/Reserves: PRes
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: RMS Clerk
Application Date: 06 JUL 09
First Contact: 
CFAT: 
Interview:
Medical:
Medical received:
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Sworn in:
BMQ starts on:


----------



## Merven

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: 08 JUL 09
First Contact: 
CFAT: 
Interview:
Medical:
Medical received:
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Sworn in:
BMQ starts on:

Wow.... I didn't expect to find someone from my own home town looking at the same feild as me... and only a few days appart too...


----------



## Gary D. in SK

the final update...

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Electrical Dist.Tech
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech (Land)
Trade Choice 3: LCIS
Application Date: Mar 9/09 (reserves)  Mar 16/09 (Switched Application to Reg)
First Contact: Apr 3/09
CFAT: Apr 14 2009
Medical: Apr 15 2009
Interview: Apr 14 2009
Listed: June 1 2009
Position Offered: Jul 9/09 (ED Tech)
Sworn in: Jul 23/09
BMQ starts on: Jul 27/09

They took quite some time on my PLAR, as I am going in as Semi-skilled but told me I was in, and had my trade opening held for me since June.


----------



## Lil_T

Congrats Gary, glad you finally got it solidified


----------



## len173

**UPDATE**

recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Pres
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: February 2009
First Contact: June 17, 2009
CFAT: June 24, 2009 (passed)
Medical: June 24, 2009 (passed)
Interview: June 24, 2009 (passed)
Fitness test: July 7, 2009 (passed)
References contacted: July 9, 2009


----------



## Gary D. in SK

Thanks Lil.  I'm glad it's solidified now although I knew my position was held.  But when 5 weeks without word goes by, and seeing the BMQ date rapidly approaching, it starts getting stressful again.


----------



## Antoine

Congrats Gary and Lil for your perseverance !

Whish you all the best for the BMQ !


----------



## ftsmith

UPDATE  

Good day and good luck.

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: RMS Clerk   

Application Date: January 01, 2009 
First Contact: Febuary 01, 2009
CFAT completed: March 11, 2009 (Officer Qualified)   
References (3) called: March 14, 2009
Interview: March 17, 2009 (Was told I was the competition to beat)  

Medical:  April 08, 2009
Form filled out for eyes; Form filled out for past depression.
Asked for additional information regarding depression: May 07, 2009
Supplied PsychEval: June 09, 2009

Merit Listed: July 01, 2009   

Swearing in: August 06, 2009
BMQ: August 24, 2009


Whew!


----------



## Thermal

ftsmith said:
			
		

> UPDATE
> 
> Good day and good luck.
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice: RMS Clerk
> 
> Application Date: January 01, 2009
> First Contact: Febuary 01, 2009
> CFAT completed: March 11, 2009 (Officer Qualified)
> References (3) called: March 14, 2009
> Interview: March 17, 2009 (Was told I was the competition to beat)
> 
> Medical:  April 08, 2009
> Form filled out for eyes; Form filled out for past depression.
> Asked for additional information regarding depression: May 07, 2009
> Supplied PsychEval: June 09, 2009
> 
> Merit Listed: July 01, 2009
> 
> Swearing in: August 06, 2009
> BMQ: August 24, 2009
> 
> 
> Whew!



Grats, ftsmith! finally eh?


----------



## futuresapper

Recruiting Centre: Saskatoon
Component: Regular, NCM
Trade Choice 1: LMN (052)
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: April 27,2009
First Contact: April 27,2009
CFAT: April 29,2009
Medical: May 12,2009
Interview: May 12,2009
Merit Listed: June 26,2009
Position Offered: July 7,2009
Swearing In: 10 August,2009
BMQ Begins: 24 August,2009


----------



## Slaw

*****Update*****
Recruting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: VEH TECH
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Nov. 2008
First Contact: NOV 21 2008
Aptitude: APRIL XX 2003
Medical: Jan. 26 2009
PT Test completed: n/a
Interview completed: June18th 2009
Position Offered: VEH TECH
Swear In: Aug 13 2009
Basic Training Begins: Aug 31 2009


----------



## Merven

**UPDATE**

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: 08 JUL 09
First Contact:  15 JUL 09
CFAT: 29 JUL 09
Interview: 29 JUL 09
Medical: 29 JUL 09
Medical received:
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Sworn in:
BMQ starts on:

I just went out of town for work yesterday, they called me and asked me to come tommorrow, rofl. I got everything booked instead for July 29th, I do my all my tests and its my last time i see my son for the posible next 4-7 months... I'll miss him but i think these steps will build me a better future.


----------



## CSickness

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto (4900 Yonge St.)
Regular/Reserves: Reserves (Changing To Reg Force Next Time I Attend CFRC)
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: SUP TECH
Trade Choice 2: RMS Clk
Trade Choice 3: NAV COMM
Application Date: 03 JUNE 09
First Contact:  03 JUNE 09
CFAT: 22 JUNE 09
Interview: 25 JUNE 09
Medical: 02 JULY 09
Medical received: TBA
Merit Listed: TBA
Position Offered: TBA
Sworn in: TBA
BMQ starts on: TBA

I am currently waiting for Allergy Testing (24 JULY 09) (Minor Speed Bump)
Also have forms to clear up my throat infection, headaches which have been filled in by my family Dr.


----------



## For Tomorrow

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: 21 April 09
First Contact:  21 April 09
CFAT: 11 May 09
Interview: 13 May 09
Medical: 15 May 09
Merit Listed: 26 June 09
Position Offered: 9 July 09
Sworn in: 19 August 09
BMQ starts on: 24 August 09


----------



## Ballistics

eidl said:
			
		

> So my file manager called today and said I didn't make it on the upcoming NOAB.  Disappointing, but at least I'll have the summer to further prepare.



You are going to Jully '09 NOAB?


----------



## eidl

Ballistics said:
			
		

> You are going to Jully '09 NOAB?



Still waiting for the call.  But I hope so 

Edit: Spoke too soon.  Got a call about 10 minutes after writing this.  I will indeed be on the NOAB.  See you there!


----------



## Ballistics

eidl said:
			
		

> Still waiting for the call.  But I hope so
> 
> Edit: Spoke too soon.  Got a call about 10 minutes after writing this.  I will indeed be on the NOAB.  See you there!



Very good. We will see at Halifax.


----------



## namal24

Recruiting Center: Mississauga, ON
Regular/Reserves: reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: October, ? 2008 
First Contact: January 16, 2008
CFAT: February,3 2009--PASSED
Fitness test: February, 18, 2009--PASSED
Medical:  Passed
Interview: passed
Merit Listed: --
Job Offer:---
Swearing in:---september 10
BMQ: september 25

FINALLY!!!  ;D


----------



## Larkvall

army24 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Mississauga, ON
> Regular/Reserves: reserves
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: N/A
> Trade Choice 3: N/A
> Application Date: October, ? 2008
> First Contact: January 16, 2008
> CFAT: February,3 2009--PASSED
> Fitness test: February, 18, 2009--PASSED
> Medical:  Passed
> Interview: passed
> Merit Listed: --
> Job Offer:---
> Swearing in:---september 10
> BMQ: september 25
> 
> FINALLY!!!  ;D



I am hoping to get into that BMQ as well!


----------



## Kmess

Recruiting Center: North Bay, Ontario Regular/Reserve: Reserve (Co-Op) Officer/NCM: NCM Trade Choice 1: Intelligence Op Trade Choice 2: Signal Op Trade Choice 3: Mobile Support Application Date: June 23, 2009 First Contact: June 24, 2009 CFAT: June 29, 2009 (Passed) Medical: July 23, 2009 Interview: July 23, 2009 PT: FILE CLOSED DUE TO MEDICAL CONDITION  I have a medication controlled Epilepsy which has stopped me from joining the forces  :'(


----------



## ftsmith

UPDATE  

Good day and good luck.

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: RMS Clerk   

Application Date: January 01, 2009 
First Contact: Febuary 01, 2009
CFAT completed: March 11, 2009 (Officer Qualified)   
References (3) called: March 14, 2009
Interview: March 17, 2009 (Was told I was the competition to beat)  

Medical:  April 08, 2009
Form filled out for eyes; Form filled out for past depression.
Asked for additional information regarding depression: May 07, 2009
Supplied PsychEval: June 09, 2009

Found Medically Fit: June 11, 2009

Merit Listed: July 01, 2009    

Offer: July 28, 2009 - Couldn't wait for "the call" so I called them again and they went and found my file and called me right back and gave me the official job offer.  Bug 'em!   >

Swearing in: August 06, 2009
BMQ: 0278E August 24, 2009 to November 27, 2009

Celebrated by purchasing an iron with retractable cord.   ;D


----------



## j0hn_r1

Recruting Center: _*CFRC Calgary*_
Regular/Reserve: _*Reg force*_
Officer/NCM: *NCM*
Trade Choice 1: *Armoured*
Trade Choice 2:_* Infantry*_
Trade Choice 3: _*Artillery*_
Application Date: _*July 20/09*_
First Contact: _*July 25/09*_
Med, aptitude completed : _*N/A*_
PT Test completed: _*N/A*_
Interview completed: _*N/A*_
Position Offered: _*N/A*_
Basic Training Begins: _*N/A*_

_**waiting on them to receive my C/R check*_


----------



## prairiediver

Just spoke with my file manager and was advised I have been Merit Listed for a few days now. I was Merit Listed on July 26th and advised I will be receiving a call in the next week from him with my official offer. So... now its time to stop being anxious and start preparing.

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NCI-Op
Trade Choice 2: NIC-Op
Trade Choice 3: Boatswain
Application Date: Mid-April 09
First Contact: last week of April
CFAT: June 16 2009 
Medical:June 23 09
Interview: June 23 09 
Merit Listed: July 26 09
Verbal Position Offered: Sometime in the next 7-10 days
Sworn in: sometime in: Undetermined
BMOQ starts on: Advised I will likely be heading to St.Jean Sur Richaleau on Sept.14 or 15th.

It feels so good to finally have answers!!!


----------



## Dou You

UPDATE

Recruting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP for 2010/2011)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: February 26th, 2009
First Contact: March 11th, 2009
Med, aptitude completed : March 24th, 2009
PT Test completed: -
Interview completed: March 24th, 2009
Aircrew Selection/Aircrew Medical: *Scheduled for 17th to 21st of August*
Position Offered: -
Basic Training Begins: -

Finally scheduled for Aircrew Selection!


----------



## prairiediver

Dou You said:
			
		

> UPDATE
> 
> Recruting Center: London
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP for 2010/2011)
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: February 26th, 2009
> First Contact: March 11th, 2009
> Med, aptitude completed : March 24th, 2009
> PT Test completed: -
> Interview completed: March 24th, 2009
> Aircrew Selection/Aircrew Medical: *Scheduled for 17th to 21st of August*
> Position Offered: -
> Basic Training Begins: -
> 
> Finally scheduled for Aircrew Selection!



too funny, you went and did the exact opposite of what I did by posting your update in the wrong thread. You should be looking for the Officer thread, no?


----------



## Dou You

Prairiediver I believe the thread you are talking about is for "Completed" Officer application samples. It says specifically not to post if your app is not completed. I do believe this thread is for both Officer and NCM, however, if there is an Officer application process thread that I am unaware of, point it out and I will gladly post in it.

Thanks for the concern though!


----------



## prairiediver

Dou You said:
			
		

> Prairiediver I believe the thread you are talking about is for "Completed" Officer application samples. It says specifically not to post if your app is not completed. I do believe this thread is for both Officer and NCM, however, if there is an Officer application process thread that I am unaware of, point it out and I will gladly post in it.
> 
> Thanks for the concern though!



Well, how about that. Opened my mouth without knowing WTF I was talking about... again. Gonna have to fix that before basic. Dont need anyone fixing it for me.

Anywho... ya, i just thought it was funny as to me it looked like you did the exact opposite from me. But you are right indeed.


----------



## fancyface

WOMAN INFANTEER!!!!!
army ncm regular
trades 1 infantry
          2 armour
          3 mse op
application:april 26th
cfat:april 30th
interview:may 12th
medical:may 29th
called in for another meeting:july 15th
offer: infantry july 29th
sworn in:sept 10th
bmq:july 14th in borden ontario
St Jean is filled for the month of september but does not matter to me as long as I am in and my journey begins woohooo!!!! it's been a long wait but looking forward to it.


----------



## LordVagabond

Just an update on to assuage those, like me, waiting for months to get news back about things... I'm STILL waiting for the CNRC to come back from Ottawa... it was sent off in the middle of May  :crybaby: I'm just so damned excited and want to get the show on the road! And I know the navy needs people, so you think they'd put a little speed on it, but ah well... just a little frustration at chasing a dream and it taking a bit of time to chase you back  ;D

Ah well, hurry up and wait  :warstory:

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NESOp
Trade Choice 2: NCIOp
Trade Choice 3: NAVCOMM
Application Date: April 14, 2009
References contacted: May 1, 2009
CFAT: May 21, 2009 (Passed, Officer and NCM qualified)
Interview: May 21, 2009 (partial)
Interview (part 2): TBD
Medical: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD


----------



## rdubbed

After my interview, I was put on hold due to my recent bankruptcy. I am required to fulfill my legal obligations (2 counseling sessions) before continuing. 
My 2nd counseling session is August 10th, 2009. After which I sprint to my CFRC to hand them a letter stating that I am free of my obligations.
Hopefully everything goes quickly after that.  :camo:

Recruiting Center: CFRC Mississauga
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: RMS Clk (Thanks to College Diploma!)
Application Date: June 11, 2009
References contacted: June 12, 2009
CFAT: June 18, 2009 (Passed)
Interview: June 25, 2009 
Medical: July 9, 2009
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD


----------



## Super_wuman

HEY! 
Well I would probably be fully done everything but I broke my foot on July 2nd, so after my CFAT I needed to take some time to heal. I am fully healed and run all time and I am not hurting anymore! I heard the next MPAC is in October, so hopefully I will be going to BMQ in November! 

WOO! Go women in the CF,   

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: Military Police  :nod:
Application Date: June 15, 2009
CFAT: June 25 , 2009 (Passed)
Interview: July 20, 2009
Medical: will be August 20, 2009
MPAC: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD


----------



## eidl

Update:  


			
				eidl said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Saskatoon, SK
> Component: Reg. Force, Officer, Navy
> Trade Choice 1: NCS ENG
> Trade Choice 2: -
> Trade Choice 3: -
> Application Date: March 22, 2009
> Aptitude, completed : April 2, 2009 (passed)
> Interview completed: April 2, 2009 (passed)
> Medical Completed: April 2, 2009 (passed, after some notes)
> NOAB: July 26-29, 2009
> Verbal Offer: July 29, 2009
> Official Offer: August 5, 2009
> Sworn in: August 24, 2009
> BMOQ Begins: Sept. 7, 2009


  


I am so happy to have everything squared away!  I can't wait to start BMOQ!!  ;D


----------



## muskie

Recruiting Centre: Montreal, QC
    Component: Reg. Force, Officer, Navy
    Trade Choice 1: MSE ENG
    Trade Choice 2: -
    Trade Choice 3: -
    Application Date: june, 2009
    Aptitude, completed : june, 2009 
    Interview completed: july, 2009
    Medical Completed: july, 2009 
    NOAB: July 26-29, 2009
    Verbal Offer: July 29, 2009
    Official Offer: Should be soon
    Sworn in: should be soon
    BMOQ Begins: August 31


----------



## Dean22

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: July 21, 2009 (Current date is August 7, 2009) (17 days)
First Contact: TBD
CFAT: TBD
Medical: TBD 
Interview: TBD
PT: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn In: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD


----------



## Alpheus

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: Comm Rsch
Application Date: March/April, 2009
CFAT: June 10 , 2009
Interview: June 10, 2009
Medical: June 24, 2009
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD

Finally got my medical clearance today.  7 bloody weeks. :


----------



## PMedMoe

Alpheus said:
			
		

> Finally got my medical clearance today.  7 bloody weeks. :



Recruiting centres are usually undermanned as it is.  It's summer, people are taking leave.


----------



## armyvern

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Recruiting centres are usually undermanned as it is.  It's summer, people are taking leave.



What!!?? Pers employed in CFRC's are allowed to take leave during the summer to spend time with their families? How dare they.


----------



## Steve_D

Recruiting Center: CFRC Saint John
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice: MARS
Application Date: July 2009
CFAT: Aug 17, 2009
Interview: TBD
Medical: TBD
NOAB: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD

T minus 7 days til CFAT.

Steve


----------



## Alpheus

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Recruiting centres are usually undermanned as it is.  It's summer, people are taking leave.



No, it was 7 weeks to get my file back from Ontario.  The RC really didn't have anything to do with the delay.


----------



## PMedMoe

Alpheus said:
			
		

> No, it was 7 weeks to get my file back from Ontario.  The RC really didn't have anything to do with the delay.



The people who look at the medical files take leave, too.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Alpheus said:
			
		

> No, it was 7 weeks to get my file back from Ontario.  The RC really didn't have anything to do with the delay.



How did you manage to do THAT so fast?  I've been trying to get the CD Forecast Date on my MPRR changed, but only for oh, 10 years or so...7 weeks?  THATS CRAZINESS!  

*CRAZINESS  I SAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

(its the military, things take time, you are a non-existent cog in a large machine at this point...)


----------



## madcaplaughs

Recruiting Center: Kitchener
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: July 8th, 2009 give or take
References contacted: tpd
CFAT: Aug. 4th
Interview: Partial
Interview (part 2): TBD
Medical: aug. 18
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD

So far things are smooth, though theres been some problems getting the references in.


----------



## chrome1967

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Nav Comm
Trade Choice 2: NCIOP
Trade Choice 3: AS Tech
Application Date: April 2009
References contacted: Check
CFAT: April,Qualify for all trades.
Interview: Complete
Interview (part 2): Complete
Medical: April 2009,Med Fit
Position Offered: Was told I will be Merit Listed this week!
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD


----------



## rdubbed

Update:



			
				rdubbed said:
			
		

> After my interview, I was put on hold due to my recent bankruptcy. I am required to fulfill my legal obligations (2 counseling sessions) before continuing.
> My 2nd counseling session is August 10th, 2009. After which I sprint to my CFRC to hand them a letter stating that I am free of my obligations.
> Hopefully everything goes quickly after that.  :camo:
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Mississauga
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice: RMS Clk (Thanks to College Diploma!)
> Application Date: June 11, 2009
> References contacted: June 12, 2009
> CFAT: June 18, 2009 (Passed)
> Interview: June 25, 2009
> Medical: July 9, 2009 (Passed)
> Position Offered: TBD
> Sworn in: TBD
> BMQ starts on: TBD



Arrived at the RC with my letter form my trustee only to find out I have to wait until Thursday now, the recruiter is away till then.


----------



## p2shanmu

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer DEO
Trade Choice 1: AEROSPACE ENGINEER
Trade Choice 2: AIR COMBAT SYSTEMS OFFICER
Trade Choice 3: AEROSPACE CONTROLLER
Application Date: JUNE 2009
CFAT: JUNE 2009
Interview: JULY 2009 (AIR COMBAT SYSTEMS OFFICER)
Medical: AUGUEST 2009 (Will take up to 13 weeks to determine my med fit condition)
STATUS:TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMOQ: TBD


----------



## muskie

***update***


    Recruiting Centre: Montreal, QC
    Component: Reg. Force, Officer, Navy
    Trade Choice 1: MSE ENG
    Trade Choice 2: -
    Trade Choice 3: -
    Application Date: june, 2009
    Aptitude, completed : june, 2009
    Interview completed: july, 2009
    Medical Completed: july, 2009
    NOAB: July 26-29, 2009
    Verbal Offer: July 29, 2009
    Official Offer: August 11, 2009
    Sworn in: August 19, 2009
    BMOQ Begins: Sep 7, 2009

So happy to start my new career next month


----------



## j0hn_r1

-= Update =-

Recruting Center: CFRC Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Reg force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Artillery
Application Date: July 20/09
First Contact: July 25/09
References contacted: Aug 11/09
Med, aptitude completed : N/A
PT Test completed: N/A
Interview completed: N/A
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A

*waiting on them to call for my medical/physical/aptitude tests...


----------



## erik.hillis

I held off doing this, because I didn't wanna jinx it. 

Recruting Center: CFRC Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry (full :brickwall Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Imagery Tech Artillery Soldier - Field
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soldier
Application Date: July 10, 2009 (~)
First Contact: July 14, 2009 (~)
References Contacted: Not sure when, sorry.
Aptitude Completed: July 20, 2009
Medical Completed: July 23, 2009 (Cleared)
Interview Completed: August 13, 2009
Merit Listed: August 13, 2009
Offer: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ Begins: TBD

 to CFRC Oshawa.


----------



## Jaybar

Recruting Center: CFRC Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Reg force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: July 28/09
First Contact: July 30/09
References contacted: Aug 3-10/09
Med, aptitude completed : N/A
PT Test completed: N/A
Interview completed: N/A
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A

Called the CFRC today to see what's happening with my file since I was told to call 2 weeks after first contact. He said wait for them to call me after they've received all my BackCheck information so I guess that's where I'm at now but I did ask him about Infantry being full up and was told that I'll be waiting until April next year for an opening unless I go with something else (ain't happening, I want Infantry). Hurry up and wait I guess :threat:. I'll just use these 8 months to focus on bodybuilding and get serious about MMA.


----------



## Steve_D

Recruiting Center: CFRC Saint John
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice: MARS
Application Date: July 2009
CFAT: exempt - original written date - 1986 (woo hoo!)
Interview: TBD
Medical: TBD
NOAB: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD

Just waiting on med docs to come in.

Steve


----------



## prairiediver

UPDATE!!!

Just received my official offer! Job 0114- Naval Combat Information Operator (NCI-OP)

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NCI-Op
Trade Choice 2: NIC-Op
Trade Choice 3: Boatswain
Application Date: Mid-April 09
First Contact: last week of April
CFAT: June 16 2009 
Medical:June 23 09
Interview: June 23 09 
Merit Listed: July 26 09
Verbal Position Offered: August 13th
Sworn in: Sept.14 1300 hrs
BMQ: Leave Sept.26th, BMQ starts Sept.28th

Im super excited!!! See you there!


----------



## Steve_D

That is great news!! Congrats!!

Remember...no matter what happens or how you are feeling during the training...keep your eye on your goal.  It is only a very small amount of time in the big picture of things.


----------



## chrome1967

Congratulations Prairiediver! I'm exited for you. Good luck.


----------



## prairiediver

chrome1967 said:
			
		

> Congratulations Prairiediver! I'm exited for you. Good luck.



Thanks Chrome and Steve. Appreciate the support. Its settling in that in 100% going now, im feeling a little nervous.


----------



## Alpheus

****** Update *****



			
				Alpheus said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice: Comm Rsch
> Application Date: March/April, 2009
> CFAT: June 10 , 2009
> Interview: June 10, 2009
> Medical: June 24, 2009
> References contacted: Aug 13th, 2009
> Merit Listed: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> Sworn in: TBD
> BMQ starts on: TBD


----------



## bt13

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO Officer
Trade Choice 1: MARS 
Trade Choice 2: Artillery Officer
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: June 2009 
CFAT: July 14 2009 (Pass)
Medical: July 29 2009 (Pass)
Interview: August 6 2009 (Pass)
Merit Listed: August 6 2009 
Position Offered: Aug 17th 2009 (Artillery Officer)
Sworn in: September 2nd 2009
BMOQ starts on: September 7th 2009


 Ubique


----------



## MSEng314

bt13 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: DEO Officer
> Trade Choice 1: MARS
> Trade Choice 2: Artillery Officer
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: June 2009
> CFAT: July 14 2009 (Pass)
> Medical: July 29 2009 (Pass)
> Interview: August 6 2009 (Pass)
> Merit Listed: August 6 2009
> Position Offered: Aug 17th 2009 (Artillery Officer)
> Sworn in: September 2nd 2009
> BMOQ starts on: September 7th 2009
> 
> 
> Ubique



Congrats! I just got the call today as well, I guess I will be seeing you at enrollment in Toronto on the 2nd, as well as in St. Jean in 3 weeks.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## MSEng314

Sorry to double post, but I figured I would put this up here, since I haven't done so yet:

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Marine Systems Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
First Contact: Jan 26, 2009
Application Date: Feb 23, 2009
CFAT: Feb 26th, 2009 (Pass)
Medical: Feb 26, 2009 (Pass)
Interview: Feb 26, 2009 (Pass)
NOAB: July 26, 2009 (Pass)
Job offer: August 17, 2009 - (Marine Systems Engineering Officer)
Enrollment: Sept 2, 2009
BMOQ Starts: Sept 7, 2009


----------



## kalanas

Recruting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reg force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Comm Rsrh
Trade Choice 2: LCIS
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: July 02/09
First Contacted: July 15/09
References contacted: Aug 5-10/09
CFAT completed : Aug 5/09
Medical completed: Aug 6/09
Interview completed: N/A
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A

Gonna wait a couple more days then give them a call to see when I can get my interview.


----------



## rex2285

****Update****
Alright, so today I woke up and called the CFRC to see where my application stands. The recruiter told me everything was ready and I should be getting a call soon. Less than 20 minutes later, I received a call with a job offer for Veh Tech. Swearing in Sept.4, flying from Red Deer Sept.12 to Borden, where basic starts Sept.14   ;D  


			
				rex2285 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Victoria, BC
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Armoured Crewman  (Changed to Vehicle Tech, due to eyesight)
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: January 29, 2009
> First Contact: March 4, 2009
> CFAT: June 18, 2009 (Passed)
> Medical: June 16, 2009 (My eyesight is too bad for Combat Arms...got an updated eye exam yesterday and sent it off)
> Interview: June 16, 2009 (Passed)
> Merit listed: N/A
> Position Offered: Vehicle Tech (accepted) August 17, 2009
> BMQ: Sept.14
> 
> :cdnsalute:


----------



## Marcotte

Recruting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: May 27th, 2009
First Contact: June 7th, 2009
Med, aptitude completed : June 23rd, 2009
PT Test completed: -
Interview completed: June 23rd, 2009
Position Offered: TBD
Basic Training Begins: TBD

They have had to resend my background check three times so far. I keep slipping through the cracks. I've got them to send it in again today. Sigh...


----------



## Hopefulmedtech

Recruting Center: CFRC Windsor
Regular/Reserve: Reg force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Med Tech
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: April 2009
First Contacted: April 2009
Request for educational waiver denied. Had to up grade biology.
Grade 12 Biology completed: July 6 2009
References contacted: May 2009
CFAT completed : Exempt/completed in 2003
Medical completed: July 22 2009 (passed)
Interview completed: August 18 2009 (passed)
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A


----------



## Chiefy268

Recruting Center: CFRC Saint John
Regular/Reserve: Reg force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Airborne Electronic Systems Operator
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: Aug 13/09
First Contacted: Aug 17/09
References contacted: Pending
CFAT completed : Will be on Aug 25/09
Medical completed: Pending
Interview completed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## Smity199

Recruting Center: CFRC Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Reg force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence Operator
Trade Choice 3: Ammo Tech
Application Date: Feb 11/09
First Contacted: Mar 8/09
References contacted: Apr 19/09
CFAT completed : May 15/09
Medical completed: May 15/09
Interview completed: May 21/09
Position Offered: Jun 17/09
Sworn In: Aug 21/09
Basic Training Begins: Aug 31/09


----------



## Dou You

UPDATE

Recruting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP for 2010/2011)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: February 26th, 2009
First Contact: March 11th, 2009
Med, aptitude completed : March 24th, 2009
PT Test completed: -
Interview completed: March 24th, 2009
Aircrew Selection/Aircrew Medical: *Passed Aircrew Selection August 19th*
Position Offered: -
Basic Training Begins: -

Just waiting for the final say on my medical from DRDC Toronto. Then more waiting to see if I'm accepted for ROTP.


----------



## erik.hillis

erikh said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: CFRC Oshawa
> Regular/Reserve: Reg
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry (full :brickwall Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: Imagery Tech Artillery Soldier - Field
> Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soldier
> Application Date: July 10, 2009 (~)
> First Contact: July 14, 2009 (~)
> References Contacted: Not sure when, sorry.
> Aptitude Completed: July 20, 2009
> Medical Completed: July 23, 2009 (Cleared)
> Interview Completed: August 13, 2009
> Merit Listed: August 13, 2009
> Offer: Artillery Soldier - Field - August 25, 2009
> Sworn in: Sept. 14, 2009
> BMQ Begins: October 5, 2009 @ St. Jean


----------



## Chiefy268

So I went for my CFAT, however I did not hit the required score, but the Sgt there said that I could apply for a waiver, as I was only 2 points off from hitting what I needed. So I applied for the waiver, so now I must wait to see if I get it or not, so I was asked to apply for two additional trades, so I did. Field Artillery Soldier, and Armoured Soldier. So now it is a waiting game some time after the 9th, as I will be in Scotland.

So this is how it stands!

Recruting Center: CFRC Saint John
Regular/Reserve: Reg force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Airborne Electronic Systems Operator (pending waiver)
Trade Choice 2: Field Artillery Soldier
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soldier
Application Date: Aug 13/09
First Contacted: Aug 17/09
References contacted: Pending
CFAT completed : Aug 25/09
Medical completed: Pending
Interview completed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## Dean22

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: July 21, 2009 
First Contact: August 27, 2009
CFAT: September 28, 2009
Medical: TBD 
Interview: September 28, 2009 (Possible)
PT: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn In: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD


----------



## LordVagabond

The phone rang today. OCdt MacLean was on the other end! The news: "Hello (insert name here), your CNRC has cleared, would you be able to come in monday for an interview and medical?"

My reply was probably the most enthusiastic "YES!" I have ever given.

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NESOp
Trade Choice 2: NCIOp
Trade Choice 3: NAVCOMM
Application Date: April 14, 2009
References contacted: May 1, 2009
CFAT: May 21, 2009 (Passed, Officer and NCM qualified)
Interview: May 21, 2009 (partial)
Interview (part 2): *August 31, 2009*
Medical: *August 31, 2009*
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD

85% of the way there!


----------



## Steve_D

Update
************
Recruiting Center: CFRC Saint John
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice: MARS
Application Date: July 2009
CFAT: exempt - original written date - 1986 (woo hoo!)
Interview: Sept 2
Medical: Sept 2
NOAB: TBD (really hoping for Sept 28)
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMOQ starts on: TBD


----------



## kalanas

****UPDATE****

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reg force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Comm Rsrh
Trade Choice 2: LCIS
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: July 02/09
First Contacted: July 15/09
References contacted: Aug 5-10/09
CFAT completed : Aug 5/09
Medical completed: Aug 6/09
Interview completed: Aug 26/09
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A

Interview went by pretty smoothly, no problems.  Was told to expect a call within a couple weeks to be sworn in, and to expect BMQ towards the end of September - Middle of October.


----------



## Sam 45

Recruting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: August 8th, 2009
First Contact: August 6th, 2009
Med, aptitude completed : August 22nd, 2009
PT Test completed: N/A
Interview completed: N/A, But scheduled for Sept 22, 2009 
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins:N/A

Even though I'm still in the middle of the application process,t so far I've been incredibly impressed with how quickly I'm being moved through the process. When I initially applied they said I would be contacted in 4 to 6 weeks and would be given a date for my CFAT's, but I got that phone call after maybe 2 weeks!

Not looking forward to BMQ during the winter though


----------



## chrome1967

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Nav Comm
Trade Choice 2: NCIOP
Trade Choice 3: AS Tech
Application Date: April 2009
References contacted: Check
CFAT: April,Qualify for all trades.
Interview: Complete
Interview (part 2): Complete
Medical: April 2009,Med Fit; August 3rd
Merit Listed: August 21st
Position Offered: August 24th
Sworn in: September 30th
BMQ starts on: October 5th


----------



## khris343

Recruiting Center: saint john
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:  combat engineer
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: august 2009
References contacted: not yet
CFAT: completed with flying colours
Interview: Complete
Interview (part 2): Complete
Medical: aug 20 needed to get paper work done had it all done that day and handed it to the medical staff hopefully that makes the process go faster ahah
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered:
Sworn in: 
BMQ starts on: 
 everythings out of my hands now so now i'm just waiting to hear back form them, i'd love to leave in sept but i think that won't happen but we'll see


----------



## rdubbed

**Update**
Got the call today! I'm so excited, I have been calling all my friends and family!

After my interview, I was put on hold due to my recent bankruptcy. I am required to fulfill my legal obligations (2 counseling sessions) before continuing. 
My 2nd counseling session is August 10th, 2009. After which I sprint to my CFRC to hand them a letter stating that I am free of my obligations.
Hopefully everything goes quickly after that.  

Recruiting Center: CFRC Mississauga
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: RMS Clk (Thanks to College Diploma!)
Application Date: June 11, 2009
References contacted: June 12, 2009
CFAT: June 18, 2009 (Passed)
Interview: June 25, 2009 
Medical: July 9, 2009 (Passed)
Position Offered: August 31, 2009
Sworn in: October 14th, 2009
BMQ starts on: October 19th, 2009 to February 12th, 2010 ;D


----------



## Steve_D

Even with the bankrupcy issue, that is a very quick turnaround. Good for you.

Congrats! and remember...quiting is not an option.  13 weeks is very small in the ruler of your career and life.

Steve


----------



## Brie21

Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured
Trade Choice 2: Infantry (I know its full)
Trade Choice 3: VEH Tech
Application Date: August 10, 2009
First Contacted: ----
References contacted: Aug 13, 2009
CFAT completed : ----
Medical completed: ----
Interview completed: ----
Position Offered: ----
Basic Training Begins: ----

Just curious, is is normal to have your references contacted before you are?


----------



## Trish

I think it is : me too they called my reference the morning before they called me.  I could understand that it is an independant firm that calls.


----------



## Sam 45

Yeah my references where called before I was too. As far as I know it's the DND that calls your references and perform the background check.


----------



## chrome1967

The CF has contracted out the process of contacting References and doing your backround check to a company called Backcheck.


----------



## A-ryathker

Brie21 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria
> Regular/Reserve: Reg
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Armoured
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry (I know its full)
> Trade Choice 3: VEH Tech
> Application Date: August 10, 2009
> First Contacted: ----
> References contacted: Aug 13, 2009
> CFAT completed : ----
> Medical completed: ----
> Interview completed: ----
> Position Offered: ----
> Basic Training Begins: ----
> 
> Just curious, is is normal to have your references contacted before you are?




Hey who told you Infantry is full?


----------



## FDO

The special site on my computer that tells me how many openings there are in each trade throughout the CF.


----------



## boboyer

boboyer said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Victoria
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry (Full)
> Trade Choice 2: Arty.
> Trade Choice 3: N/A
> Application Date: May 1st, 2009
> First Contact: May 13th 2009
> CFAT: June 2nd -passed-
> Medical: June 2nd -passed-
> Interview: June 2nd -passed-
> Listed: August 25th'ish
> Position Offered: Artillery
> Sworn in: October 2nd
> BMQ: October 10th



I woke up this morning to my phone ringing, as I looked at the caller ID I saw it was the CFRC, took a quick sip of water, picked up the phone and got the offer to which I gladly accepted. 40 more days until I leave, so the "Hurry up and wait" I have written on a piece of paper will have to be looked at some more. 
Wooooooooooooooooooot!!! ;D


----------



## A-ryathker

FDO said:
			
		

> The special site on my computer that tells me how many openings there are in each trade throughout the CF.



could you give me a link to there?


----------



## erik.hillis

boboyer said:
			
		

> I woke up this morning to my phone ringing, as I looked at the caller ID I saw it was the CFRC, took a quick sip of water, picked up the phone and got the offer to which I gladly accepted. 40 more days until I leave, so the "Hurry up and wait" I have written on a piece of paper will have to be looked at some more.
> Wooooooooooooooooooot!!! ;D


Great man. My #1 trade was infantry too, but due to it being full, was offered and gladly accepted arty. Will likely see you in NB early next year.

These videos are helping me "hurry up and wait" (30 or so more days for me) ... I've seen each about 50 times now:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIttIAyQnX0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5hO124QyaM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxmYD99Q1_s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcmWS_mvti8

 :cdnsalute:

*Hey who told you Infantry is full?*
Infantry has been full since the first week of August. They aren't hiring any more bodies until ~ next April.


----------



## FDO

Sure as soon as you become a recruiter. It is a tool we use that is NOT for general access. It's what we use to check and make sure we are up to date when we tell an applicant exactly how many positions are open for each occupation. It is updated everytime someone is selected for the trade. It's that accurate.


----------



## A-ryathker

Didn't realize you were a recruiter. 

Wow that's surprising for me to hear the Infantry is full. I never thought of our army, specifically the infantry as "limited positions available".For specialized jobs I understand. But one or serval extra platoons of infantry more than the target couldnt hurt no? Anyways if Im in for wait then I guess im in for a wait. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MSEng314

I believe it has more to do with how many people can be trained at a time than with how many soldiers are in the army.


----------



## PMedMoe

A-ryathker said:
			
		

> Wow that's surprising for me to hear the Infantry is full. I never thought of our army, specifically the infantry as "limited positions available".For specialized jobs I understand. But one or serval extra platoons of infantry more than the target couldnt hurt no? Anyways if Im in for wait then I guess im in for a wait. Thanks for the heads up.



The positions for recruiting Infantry are _full for this fiscal year_.  The trade itself is not full.  MSEng314 has it right, they can only train so many people at a time.  They won't recruit the full trades because you'd be sitting on your keister waiting for training.


----------



## kyoku

Recruting Center: Montreal
Reserve
NCM
Trade Choice 1: lineman
Trade Choice 2: 

Application Date: june 18,2009
ATCF: July 07, 2009
Med, aptitude completed : August 08, 2009
Interview completed: august 20, 2009
PT Test completed: August 24, 
Enrollement: Sept 1st 2009 !!!!  
Basic Training Begins: end of sept 2009 (date not set)

This is my first post here but I've been following you guys for a while now. I must say that you've all been really helpfull to me Thanks for the much needed support and info.


----------



## LordVagabond

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NESOp
Trade Choice 2: NCIOp
Trade Choice 3: NAVCOMM
Application Date: April 14, 2009
References contacted: May 1, 2009
CFAT: May 21, 2009 (Passed, Officer and NCM qualified)
Interview: May 21, 2009 (partial)
Interview (part 2): TBD
Medical: August 31, 2009 - Application is still open, despite G3/O3 on medical. My case is being appealed to the head of medical reviews (ie the Officer that decides, with finality, if you get in or not) on the special dispensation that my one incident was caused by diet, not genetics, and hence should not be classified as a G3/O3 under the Pearls (the medical standards). So.... as if the application process wasn't drawn out and stressful enough, I may have to prepare a letter of appeal, and I am already getting a release of medical information filled out by the doctor that treated me. Oi oi oi... fingers and toes crossed  :-X


----------



## Hopefulmedtech

Update: I was merit listed today, just have to wait for the phone call now hopefully I will get October BMQ.

Recruting Center: CFRC Windsor
Regular/Reserve: Reg force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Med Tech
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: April 2009
First Contacted: April 2009
Request for educational waiver denied. Had to up grade biology.
Grade 12 Biology completed: July 6 2009
References contacted: May 2009
CFAT completed : Exempt/completed in 2003
Medical completed: July 22 2009 (passed)
Interview completed: August 18 2009 (passed) 
Merit Listed: September 8 2009
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Johnson101 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Sarnia, Ont
> Regular/Reserves: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: n/a
> Trade Choice 3: n/a
> Application Date: Early Dec 2008
> First Contact: Early Dec 2008
> CFAT: Passed Dec 18 2008
> Interview: Jan 15 2009
> Medical: Jan 15 2009
> Medical received: medically unfit April 6, 2009
> Appeal sent away: April 28, 2009
> Appeal Completed:June 3, 2009
> Merit Listed: June 24, 2009
> Position Offered: July 3rd, 2009
> Sworn in: July 23rd, 2009
> BMQ starts on: ??
> 
> Well I was suppose to leave for my BMQ August 15th and start on the 17th but I was training and dislocated my thumb, 2 days after swearing in...just my luck. I just got my cast off a few weeks ago and my thumb feels great, I have been doing physiotherapy on it at home and with a therapist. So I'm hoping for a quick and strong recovery so I can be re coursed. I just talked to a recruiter today and my file is still kicking around and they're going to call me and tell me what happens next. Hopefully I will start my training before the new year!!!


----------



## scott_gallant

I noticed quite a few people are saying that they leave for Borden on such and such a date, but I thought basic was in St. Jean, Quebec?


----------



## kratz

If you searched the site for the answer to your question, you would know that CFLRS Detachement/NRTD Borden are a sub-unit of CFLRS St Jean. Here are some of the links I found since your post:

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/34610.0.html

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/86259.0.html

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/33853.0.html


----------



## Merven

*Update*


Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: 08 JUL 09
First Contact:  15 JUL 09
CFAT: 29 JUL 09
Interview: 29 JUL 09
Medical: 29 JUL 09
Medical received: 13 AUG 09
Merit Listed: 27 AUG 09
Position Offered: Armoured Crewman
Sworn in: 29 SEPT 09 (upcoming)
BMQ starts on: 19 Oct 09

Awesome; 1 Month and a bit, hope to meet a few of you before we go. If not see you there.


----------



## waypoint

Been lurking here for the last year or so reading and absorbing. I know how much the application samples helped in gauging the time it takes. Thanks to all of those who have posted. Much appreciated! Here is my contribution. 


Recruiting Center: New West
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Med Tech
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: May 17th
First Contact:   July 16th
CFAT/Interview/Medical:  July 22
Position Offered:  Sept 10th
Swearing in:  Sept 24th 
BMQ scheduled on:  Oct 12th


----------



## Chiefy268

Just got back from my trip to Scotland, picked up the phone gave the CFRC a call and got my medical and my interview booked for the 17th!

Recruting Center: CFRC Saint John
Regular/Reserve: Reg force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Airborne Electronic Systems Operator (pending waiver)
Trade Choice 2: Field Artillery Soldier
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soldier
Application Date: Aug 13/09
First Contacted: Aug 17/09
References contacted: Pending
CFAT completed : Aug 25/09
Medical completed: Sep 17/09
Interview completed: Sep 17/09
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## Eye In The Sky

What is the waiver you require for AES Op??  (BTW, AES Op is Airborne Electronic Sensor Op...not sure where the "System" thing came from)


----------



## Larkvall

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> What is the waiver you require for AES Op??  (BTW, AES Op is Airborne Electronic Sensor Op...not sure where the "System" thing came from)



I think he mentioned earlier that he didn't score quite high enough on the CFAT to qualify for that trade.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

???

So, if you don't reach the minimal score, you can just get a waiver?  What is the point of having a minimum score for trade entry then?


----------



## aesop081

Chiefy268 said:
			
		

> Trade Choice 1: Airborne Electronic Systems Operator (pending waiver)



I very much doubt that you will get a waiver for this trade.


----------



## Chiefy268

After my CFAT when I was speaking to the Sgt about my results he said that I did not score in a certain percentile, that I was 2 points out and that I would be able to go for a waiver, so I said sure lets go for it. If I get it or not is no big deal to me, I will be very pleased both ways.


----------



## Chiefy268

*UPDATE*

Recruting Center: CFRC Saint John
Regular/Reserve: Reg force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Airborne Electronic Systems Operator (pending waiver)
Trade Choice 2: Field Artillery Soldier
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soldier
Application Date: Aug 13/09
First Contacted: Aug 17/09
References contacted: Sep 14/09
CFAT completed : Aug 25/09
Medical completed: Sep 17/09
Interview completed: Sep 17/09
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## FDO

Waivers are NOT usually granted for CFAT unless you already have that skill. IE; you want to be Medic and have been a Paramedic for several years. You may get one. If you miss the cut off by one or two points we can REQUEST a waiver however, in this Centre they are few and far between unless like I said you already have the skills, education and experience. If you didn't make the cut on CFAT there is a chance of not making it through the trades training. 

Before the free for all starts I do know that lots of currently serving members didn't make the cut on the CFAT but when their trades were amalgimated all of a sudden they were qualified. All I'm going on is policy we use here. 

It never hurts to ask. (unless it's asking your wife for a larger allwance!) Good luck.


----------



## Neolithium

Well, I'm still very early in the process but I figured that I should get a post going.  It's going to be a fair bit of waiting I imagine, but what good is the destination without a journey? HEY LOOK MOM I WAS PHILOSOPHICAL  

Recruting Center: *Winnipeg*
Regular/Reserve: *Regular*
Officer/NCM: *NCM*
Trade Choice 1:* Armoured Soldier - 011*
Trade Choice 2: *Infantry Soldier - 031*
Trade Choice 3:* Artillery Soldier - Field - 021*
Application Date: *September 14, 2009*
First Contact: _Pending_
References Contacted: _Pending_
Med, CFAT Completed: _Pending_
PT Test Completed: _Pending_
Interview Completed: _Pending_
Position Offered: _Pending_
Basic Training Begins: _Pending_


----------



## Chiefy268

So just did my medical and interview today, they both went very well! I'm going to join as a Field Artillery Soldier and now I'm waiting for my medical stuff to be cleared through Ottawa! The Captain said if all goes well he could have me shipped to Basic by November, so now its just waiting with my fingers crossed!


----------



## Steve_D

Update
************
Recruiting Center: CFRC Saint John
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice: MARS
Application Date: July 2009
CFAT: exempt - original written date - 1986 (woo hoo!)
Interview: Sept 2
Medical: Sept 2
NOAB: Sept 28 (MADE IT!! YAY!)
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMOQ starts on: TBD (going to see if I can get on Oct 19)


----------



## 097004610

Recruiting Center: CFRC Barrie
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: ROTP
Trade Choice: Nursing Officer
Application Date: August 25, 2009
CFAT: exempt - original written date - August 2007
Medical: October 7, 2009
Interview: Date will given Oct. 7 after medical
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD


----------



## AndyRad

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Crewman
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: infantry
Application Date: aug 24/09
References contacted: how do i kno that
CFAT: 9/24/09
Interview: 9/24/09
Medical: 9/24/09
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD

hopefully all goes well.....been lurking now only for a month or two..but its nice to see that people aren't waiting an eternity!!!


----------



## Hopefulmedtech

Recruting Center: CFRC Windsor
Regular/Reserve: Reg force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Med Tech
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: April 2009
First Contacted: April 2009
Request for educational waiver denied. Had to up grade biology.
Grade 12 Biology completed: July 6 2009
References contacted: May 2009
CFAT completed : Exempt/completed in 2003
Medical completed: July 22 2009 (passed)
Interview completed: August 18 2009 (passed)
Merit Listed: September 8 2009
Position Offered: September 22
Basic Training Begins: October 12

The wait is over. The new chapter is about to begin.


----------



## AndyRad

nopw has any one else had all 3 done in one day?


----------



## Neolithium

***UPDATE** * 
Oh this is quite exciting now!  References were contacted within a couple of hours after I had my phone call arranging my Testing & Interview. 

Recruting Center: *Winnipeg*
Regular/Reserve: *Regular*
Officer/NCM: *NCM*
Trade Choice 1: *Armoured Soldier - 011*
Trade Choice 2: *Infantry Soldier - 031*
Trade Choice 3: *Artillery Soldier - Field - 021*
Application Date: *September 14, 2009*
First Contact: *September 22, 2009*
References Contacted: *September 22, 2009*
CFAT Completed: _Booked for Sept 30th_
Medical Part 1 Completed: _Booked for Sept 30th_
Medical Part 2 Completed: _Pending_
Interview Completed: _Booked for Sept 30th_
Position Offered: _Pending_
BMQ Start Date: _Pending_


----------



## FDO

We have done "one day processing" in the past. It's not common unless you either have a long way to travel or you are from out of country. We don't like to do it because if to don't do well on CFAT you don't get the mendical or interview and we've wasted a spot we could have booked someone into.


----------



## 097004610

Recruiting Center: CFRC Barrie
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: ROTP
Trade Choice: Nursing Officer
Application Date: August 25, 2009
CFAT: exempt - original written date - August 2007
References Contacted:  3 out of 5 so far!!
Medical: October 7, 2009
Interview: Date will given Oct. 7 after medical
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD

The 3 of 5 references that were contacted were done via e-mail/ web questionnaires.  I assumed it would have been a phone call involved.  Has anyone else experienced this with their references?


----------



## Neolithium

Actually I found out a few minutes ago that a couple of my references did recieve an email for their contact from Back Check.


----------



## BearPusher

Recruting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reg force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery Field Defence
Trade Choice 2: Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: Aug 13/09
First Contacted: Aug 19/09 roughly
References contacted: Sep 17/09
CFAT completed : Sept 15/09
Medical Part 1 Completed: Sept. 15/09
Medical Part 2 Completed: Pending
Interview completed: Pending
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

4 out of 5 of my references have been contacted thus far. 2 were by email and the other 2 were over the telephone. From what I gather they don't always contact all of your references. The idea of using an email for a reference seems strange to me considering this isn't just some average job at McDonald's.


----------



## 097004610

It seemed strange to me as well.  I believe that this could be used for the recruits advantage as they could have a say into how their reference answers each question.  I would hope people would not do this but you never know.  My references also found this weird as it is more than just a job at McDonalds.  That being said, I am sure it does speed up the process as people tend to get their emails more readily than actual phone calls.


----------



## FDO

With todays society and the use of Blackberry's and other electronic devices we were finding it difficult to contact references. A lot of people are out of the office a lot or have other things to do. An email can be answered at a convienent time. Ever had a call while you were driving on the Highway at rush hour. Not a good time to give a good honest view of the applicant. If I can sit in my livingroom at home, relax and give it some thought I can give a better response.

 We need to have the references so we need to contact them any way we can. As for the thought of you being there feeding the refereence the answers you think we want to hear, yes it's a possibility. Just like BSing on any form. We give you the benifit of the doubt. We have no way of knowing even if you say the refrence is a Dr. It could be your best buddy who's only 16. However if we do find out that you have provided false information during your process after you have enroled we can either send you to jail for up to 2 years, (not Federal but military) or release you from the CF or both.

So no this is not your average job at McDonalds. You can BS them and they don't care. WE DO!


----------



## 097004610

As I stated, I figured it was due to the ease of contacting the reference.  I would hope people wouldn't BS, I just threw my two cents in about that.  I am all for speeding up the process and would assume (something that one should never do, but I am) that 99% of applicants would not BS.  

Anyway, I wish everyone goodluck and let's get back to hearing the progress of others through this exciting procedure.

Good luck all!!


----------



## Neolithium

I know that a couple of mine have been contacted so far, by email for at least one of mine. I have a few things to get arranged to keep the process moving along, and Part 2 of my Medical will be done sometime after Thanksgiving due to some people being on leave. Still, all in all my application seems to be moving along faster than I expected, and the CFRC staff is just fantastic for keeping you updated and getting things arranged for mutual convenience.


----------



## FDO

It's our aim to please. Just don't get used to it. BMQ is coming!!


----------



## khris343

Recruiting Center: saint john
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:  combat engineer
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: august 2009
References contacted: not yet
CFAT: completed with flying colours
Interview: Complete
Interview (part 2): Complete
Medical: aug 20 needed to get paper work done had it all done that day and handed it to the medical staff hopefully that makes the process go faster ahah
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Sworn in:
BMQ starts on:
 everythings out of my hands now so now i'm just waiting to hear back form them, i'd love to leave in sept but i think that won't happen but we'll see


update***
i just found out that my medical file went from ottawa to gagetown on the 17th, does anyone know how long  it usually takes when it gets to gagetown?


----------



## kalanas

****UPDATE****

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reg force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Comm Rsrh
Trade Choice 2: LCIS
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: July 02/09
First Contacted: July 15/09
References contacted: Aug 5-10/09
CFAT completed : Aug 5/09
Medical completed: Aug 6/09
Interview completed: Aug 26/09
Position Offered: Sept 24/09
Basic Training Begins: Oct 19/09

I'm excited and nervous at the same time.  Only 3 weeks before I'm off to Quebec.


----------



## Alpheus

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: Comm Rsch
Application Date: March/April, 2009
CFAT: June 10 , 2009
Interview: June 10, 2009
Medical: June 24, 2009
Medical Approved: Aug 10th, 2009
References contacted: Aug 13th, 2009
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD

Still waiting.


----------



## AndyRad

update... waiting on backcheck. cfat...no problem. conditional offer to crewman...woot


----------



## Steve_D

Update
************
Recruiting Center: CFRC Saint John
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice: MARS
Application Date: July 2009
CFAT: exempt - original written date - 1986 (woo hoo!)
Interview: Sept 2
Medical: Sept 2
NOAB: Sept 28 (MADE IT!! YAY!)
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMOQ starts on: N/A as I have been exempted BMOQ - YAY, again!


----------



## rob1972

Good for you Steve.  Congratulations.  How lucky can you get????   I am happy for you.

Looking forward to seeing you on the NOAB.


----------



## khris343

update***

just called a found out that I was finally declared medfit, it wasn't all good news they told me that combat engineer is full till march so I decided to join as an armoured soldier . and i should have a job offer amd a date for when I leave for bmq by the end of the week. can't wait to be able to quit my shitty job and leave for basic


----------



## nmjg77

Recruiting Center: CFRC Moncton
Regular/Reserve: Reg force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS CLK
Trade Choice 2: POSTAL CLK
Trade Choice 3: - COMMUNICATIONS
Application Date: May 11/09
First Contacted: May 11 15/09
References contacted: May 19 - May 25/09
Medical completed: June 24 /09
Interview completed: May 19/09
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A


My file has been sitting in Ottawa since August 21st.  As of today, I contacted the recruiting centre and it still says "ON HOLD" in my file.


----------



## AndyRad

@ FDO  thank you for that answer. i just noticed it today. yes i live in red deer which is about 2 km closer to Calgary then Edmonton. i at least did good on the cfat so no loss on the other 2

UPDATE:

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Crewman
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: infantry
Application Date: aug 24/09
References contacted: 9/25/09
CFAT: 9/24/09
Interview: 9/24/09
Medical: 9/24/09
Position Offered: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD

edited for: refernces and offer


----------



## Alpheus

AndyRad said:
			
		

> Application Date: aug 24/09
> References contacted: 9/25/09
> CFAT: 9/24/09
> Interview: 9/24/09
> Medical: 9/24/09
> Position Offered: CREWMAN (CONDITIONAL)
> BMQ starts on: TBD



What do you mean by conditional?  Pending approval of your medical?


----------



## FDO

The Conditional Offer is on the bottom of the last page of the Employment Application. All it means is that you agree to the application process. It is NOT a job offer.


----------



## AndyRad

thanks for the clarification. so any who i signed the paper. ill edit that out. and once i got digging deeper and deeper into the site i have discovered that with my current eyesight levels ill be getting no combat arms offer. off to lasik i go!!


----------



## Alpheus

Don't be so quick to get expensive surgery.  Do your research first, search here and your'll find lots of info about it.


----------



## AndyRad

well to stay within this topic. have researched the most i can on here and still only come to the realization with my uncorrected vision at 6/120 then i'm v4 and all combat arms jobs are v3 or better. i have yet to see some one mention a waiver for vision or else every one would get one


----------



## BearPusher

BearPusher said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Reg force
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Artillery Field Defence
> Trade Choice 2: Armoured Soldier
> Trade Choice 3: Infantry
> Application Date: Aug 13/09
> First Contacted: Aug 19/09 roughly
> References contacted: Sep 17/09
> CFAT completed : Sept 15/09
> Medical Part 1 Completed: Sept. 15/09
> Medical Part 2: Oct. 6
> Interview: Oct. 6
> Merit Listed: Pending
> Position Offered: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## FDO

Think long and hard about lasik surgery. If it goes wrong you could lose what vision you have and screw you for the rest of your life. The CF has lots of occupations that are V4. I know some people who have had it done and it worked but the risks are still there. The CF will not pay for it or recommend it. 

All I'm saying is think about it and maybe look at other trade options before you go for surgery.


----------



## Neolithium

***UPDATE*** 
Well, went for my appointment this morning, passed CFAT "Well above the requirements of my chosen trades".  Going over the information after the test, I'm also ok for quite a few other trade options should my vision fall into V4 instead of V3 for Combat Arms.  My medical was re-booked for the end of October due to staff availability, Part 1 and Part 2 are now on the same day, the interview was rescheduled for the same day as medical as well.  Have my appointment for first thing tomorrow to get my prints done by the Commissionaires, hopefully they'll be quick to send the information in.  I do have to say that the CFRC staff in Winnipeg is absolutely fantastic.  A few snags here and there but everyone there seems to strive to give me the info to answer questions before I have to ask, the effort is extremely appreciated.

Recruting Center: *Winnipeg*
Regular/Reserve: *Regular*
Officer/NCM: *NCM*
Trade Choice 1: *Armoured Soldier - 011*
Trade Choice 2: *Artillery Soldier - Field - 021*
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: *September 14, 2009*
First Contact: *September 22, 2009*
References Contacted: *September 22, 2009*
CFAT Completed: *Passed September 30, 2009*
Medical Part 1 Completed: _Re-Booked for October 29, 2009_
Medical Part 2 Completed: _Booked for October 29, 2009_
Interview Completed: _Re-Booked for October 29, 2009_
Position Offered: _Pending_
BMQ Start Date: _Pending_


----------



## AndyRad

@ FDO just like joining the CF i will be taking alot into considering the LASIK, i went in a few years ago to see about the eligibility. as everyone in my family did it at the same facility in one month  (aside from me) i will await what medical says and then i will progress. no way in hell am i going to pass up the Forces, just wishing for combat arms





edited for spelling (my work computer sucks)


----------



## khris343

finally  got the call today! i get sworn in on the 5th of nov and start bmq on nov 16th can't wait to leave now


----------



## Brie21

Brie21 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria
> Regular/Reserve: Reg
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Armoured
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry
> Trade Choice 3: VEH Tech
> Application Date: August 10, 2009
> First Contacted: September 22, 2009
> References contacted: Aug 13, 2009
> CFAT completed : sept 30 2009
> Medical completed: sept 30 2009
> Interview completed:  sept 30, 2009
> Position Offered: ----
> Basic Training Begins: ----



just need to fill out a paper for medical and hopefully on my way soon!!


----------



## Katface

Recruiting Center: *CFRC Nanaimo*
Regular/Reserve: *Reserve*
Officer/NCM: *NCM*
Trade Choice 1: *Line technician*
Trade Choice 2: *Supply technician*
Trade Choice 3: *Signal operator*
Application Date: *July 27th 2009*
First Contacted: (can't remember)
References contacted: *Aug 14, 2009*
CFAT completed : *September 21 2009*
Medical completed: *September 29 2009*
Interview completed: *September 29 2009*
Physical completed: *September 30th 2009*
Position Offered: ----
Basic Training Begins: ----

I just passed my fitness test today and I'm really excited!


----------



## ericturner81

Long time lurker. 
I must say.. Excellent site. Full of more answers that I even had questions for. 
... (Pre Army.Ca)  ???
....... (Post Army.Ca)   

Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured
Trade Choice 2: FireFighter
Trade Choice 3: Line Tech
Application Date: October 04, 2009
First Contacted: ----
References contacted: ----
CFAT completed : ----
Medical completed: ----
Interview completed: ----
Position Offered: ----
Basic Training Begins: ----


----------



## Sam 45

*Update*

Recruting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: August 8th, 2009
First Contact: August 6th, 2009
Med, aptitude completed : August 22nd, 2009
Interview completed: Sept 22, 2009
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins:N/A

I had my interview last Tuesday, and I think it went really well. I also did well on my medical exam, and the doctor told me I was medically fit since I'm young, athletic and don't have any history of serious medical problems or drug use. I was really relieved when he shrugged off my one-time experimentation with Mushrooms two years ago. I was surprised that they never made me pee in a cup, although they did stress the heavy penalties for being caught on a random drug test (No problems here though, I'm not in high school any more).

Right now I'm jut waiting on them to offer me a position, if I have any luck (I don't) I'll get offered Combat Engineer before the trade fills up. If not then I frankly don't know what I'll do. I really have my heart set on engineer and all the other trades seem to pale in comparison. Hopefully I'll get Basic in November.

Anybody know if the Combat Engy spots have been filled? Does basic in winter suck at St.Jean? Thanks


----------



## khris343

Sam 45 said:
			
		

> Right now I'm jut waiting on them to offer me a position, if I have any luck (I don't) I'll get offered Combat Engineer before the trade fills up. If not then I frankly don't know what I'll do. I really have my heart set on engineer and all the other trades seem to pale in comparison. Hopefully I'll get Basic in November.
> 
> Anybody know if the Combat Engy spots have been filled? Does basic in winter suck at St.Jean? Thanks


, 
i just had to change my moc from combat engineer to armored,i was really hoping for it too but i just filled up last week.


----------



## FDO

Combat engineer and Infantry are closed and probably will remain closed until April 2010. You will most likely be offered an Armoured Crewman position. If you choose to wait for Combat Engineer you will have to wait until April and then you will be competeing with everyone else that is waiting. 

OR....

 You can take the Armoured position and in 36 months after you are enrolled and you have completed the other requirements (there is a thread on Occupation Transfers) then and only then will the powers that be look at your request. Now you must also be aware that it is NOT a sure thing. You may NOT get the OT. There are lots of reasons not to get one. I won't bore anyone with the details see the other threads.


----------



## Dean22

***UPDATE*

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: July 21, 2009
First Contact: August 27, 2009
CFAT: September 28, 2009 (I was so nervous for this but it turned out it was extremely easy. All those horror stories from people on these boards for nothing)
Interview: September 28, 2009 (Interview went well)
Medical: October 7th, 2009
Fitness Test: October 8th, 2009
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn In: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD


----------



## PMedMoe

Dean22 said:
			
		

> CFAT: September 28, 2009 (I was so nervous for this but it turned out it was extremely easy. All those horror stories from people on these boards for nothing)



Pretty sure it's been said here before, everyone reacts differently.  Some people lose it when they have a time limit on things.  It's subjective, _to the individual_.

That being said, good luck!


----------



## Sam 45

FDO said:
			
		

> Combat engineer and Infantry are closed and probably will remain closed until April 2010. You will most likely be offered an Armoured Crewman position. If you choose to wait for Combat Engineer you will have to wait until April and then you will be competeing with everyone else that is waiting.
> 
> OR....
> 
> You can take the Armoured position and in 36 months after you are enrolled and you have completed the other requirements (there is a thread on Occupation Transfers) then and only then will the powers that be look at your request. Now you must also be aware that it is NOT a sure thing. You may NOT get the OT. There are lots of reasons not to get one. I won't bore anyone with the details see the other threads.



Well, what I heard from a buddy of mine who changed trades is it's really hard to remuster unless you are moving to a high demand position, so I wouldn't take Armoured with the goal of changing trades. Plus 36 months is a long time to wait. 

Is it true that I will be offered trades that aren't in my top 3 choices? I guess I could always read over what I'm offered and see if anything stands out. Most likely though I'll just wait untill April. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## FDO

You will be advised that the trades you want are closed or you do not qualify. The job of the Recruiter and Career Counselor is to give you all the options available and go from there.You will not be offered any position that you have not been interviewed for or have said you would accept well before the offer stage.


----------



## Alpheus

Alpheus said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice: Comm Rsch
> Application Date: March/April, 2009
> CFAT: June 10, 2009
> Interview: June 10, 2009
> Medical: June 24, 2009
> Medical Approved: Aug 10th, 2009
> References contacted: Aug 13th, 2009
> BackCheck Approved: October 1st, 2009 (Hurray!)
> Merit Listed: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> Sworn in: TBD
> BMQ starts on: TBD



Told to expect a call next week, hopefully merit listed or a job offer.


----------



## Dou You

UPDATE

Recruting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP for 2010/2011)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: February 26th, 2009
First Contact: March 11th, 2009
CFAT/Medical/Interview: March 24th, 2009
Aircrew Selection: Passed August 19th
Aircrew Medical: *A1 - September 17th*
Merit Listed: *September 24th (ROTP)*
Offer: -
Basic Training Begins: -

All done...just waiting for an offer!  ;D


----------



## happybikers

Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: sep 15 09
First Contact: sep 17 09
CFAT: Did it 4 years ago
Interview: schedule oct 7th 09
Medical: Oct 7th, 09
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn In: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD

I will do my interview and medical on oct 7th and I hope will be ok to go on a BMQ in november.The recruiting center says theres a good possibility !!! Does anyone know the dates for the french BMQ in november?

Thanks


----------



## jlepine87

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: MAR EL
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Aug 6 09
First Contact: Aug 17 09
CFAT: Sept 21 09
Interview: Sept 21 09
Medical: Sept 21 09
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn In: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD

I can't wait for BMQ; I'm stoked about it.  I read of other peoples departures and I'm stoked for them =]


----------



## FDO

French BMQs are as follows. However if they don't have enough recruits to run the course they will cancel it and put you on the next one that runs. 

09 Nov - 12 Mar
16 Nov - 19 Mar
30 Nov - 02 Apr


----------



## happybikers

** Update**
Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: sep 15 09
First Contact: sep 17 09
CFAT: Did it 4 years ago
Interview: schedule oct 7th 09 (pass)
Medical: Oct 7th, 09 (pass)
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD 
Sworn In: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD should be by the end of november(thats what they said)


----------



## jlepine87

UPDATE:

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: MAR EL
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Aug 6 09
First Contact: Aug 17 09
CFAT: Sept 21 09
Interview: Sept 21 09
Medical: Sept 21 09
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: MAR EL
Sworn In: Nov 10 09
BMQ starts on: Nov 23 09


----------



## Dean22

Dean22 said:
			
		

> ***UPDATE*
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Artillery
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: July 21, 2009
> First Contact: August 27, 2009
> CFAT: September 28, 2009 (I was so nervous for this but it turned out it was extremely easy. All those horror stories from people on these boards for nothing)
> Interview: September 28, 2009 (Interview went well)
> Medical: October 7th, 2009
> Fitness Test: October 8th, 2009 (Fitness test went great I was worried for nothing and I am extremely excited now waiting for my call)
> Merit Listed: October 8th, 2009
> Position Offered: TBD
> Sworn In: ????
> BMQ starts on: ????


----------



## Steve_D

Update
************
Recruiting Center: CFRC Saint John
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice: MARS
Application Date: July 2009
CFAT: exempt - original written date - 1986 (woo hoo!)
Interview: Sept 2
Medical: Sept 2
NOAB: Sept 28 (MADE IT!! YAY!)
Merit Listed: Oct 2
Position Offered: Oct 2
Sworn in: Oct 14
BMOQ starts on: N/A as I have been exempted BMOQ - YAY, again!
Flying out to Esquimalt for OJT until NETPO trg - Oct 20
Quiting current job - today (Oct 10)

See you on the inside (the real world).

Cheers

Steve


----------



## happybikers

**Update**
Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: sep 15 09
First Contact: sep 17 09
CFAT: Did it 4 years ago
Interview: schedule oct 7th 09
Medical: Oct 7th, 09
Merit Listed: Oct 12 09
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn In: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD

Hope to be in end november bmq


----------



## Chiefy268

UPDATE

Recruting Center: CFRC Saint John
Regular/Reserve: Reg force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Airborne Electronic Systems Operator (pending waiver)
Trade Choice 2: Field Artillery Soldier
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soldier
Application Date: Aug 13/09
First Contacted: Aug 17/09
References contacted: Sep 14/09
CFAT completed : Aug 25/09
Medical completed: Sep 17/09
Interview completed: Sep 17/09
Position Offered: Oct 19/09
Sworn In: Nov 18/09
Basic Training Begins: Nov 30/09

Got the call today, and was offered a position as a Field Artillery Soldier! Cant wait to ship out! 

I can not wait to start my life!


----------



## mathabos

Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular ROTP
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice: LOG
Application Date: Juin 2009
CFAT: July 8th
Interview: Sept 9
Medical: Sept 3
Merit Listed: Oct 9
Position Offered: waiting for selection board to choose in December
Sworn in: not yet
Im at a Civi University with a year completed and I applied for subsidized education (ROTP)
Hoping to hear from the recruitment center in December


----------



## happybikers

**Update**
Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armour Artillery Soldier-Air Defence
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: sep 15 09
First Contact: sep 17 09
CFAT: Did it 4 years ago
Interview: schedule oct 7th 09
Medical: Oct 7th, 09
Merit Listed: Oct 12 09
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn In: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD

Captain said today that armour was closed .I change for Artillery Soldier-Air Defence .I have to call him on monday to know if im gonna be on the january 18 bmq. Finger cross.


----------



## Alpheus

***** Update *******

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Comm Rsch
Trade Choice 2: Signals Operator
Application Date: March/April, 2009
CFAT: June 10, 2009
Interview: June 10, 2009
Medical: June 24, 2009
Medical Approved: Aug 10th, 2009
References contacted: Aug 13th, 2009
BackCheck Approved: October 1st, 2009 
Merit Listed: October 26th, 2009 (Hurray!)
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD

I was also told that Comm research is over-applied, more applicants then spaces.  Don't know how that'll affect me because I don't know where I am on the merit list.


----------



## Larkvall

Update:

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: 28-Apr-09
First Contact: 5-May-09
CFAT: 26-May-09 (passed)
Medical: 10-June-09 (passed)
Interview: 2-June-09 (passed)
PT: 4-June-09 (passed)
Listed: October
Position Offered: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD


----------



## Alpheus

***** Update the third? *******

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1 and only: LCIS tech.
Application Date: March/April, 2009
CFAT: June 10, 2009
Interview: June 10, 2009
Medical: June 24, 2009
Medical Approved: Aug 10th, 2009
References contacted: Aug 13th, 2009
BackCheck Approved: October 1st, 2009
Merit Listed: October 29th, 2009
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ starts on: TBD

Well, had a good yak with a Captain at the RC, and decided to change my trade to LCIS.  I would really have liked to have gotten Comm Rsch, but with the choice between LCIS versus waiting until April for Comm Rsch, I'll pick the former.  Told to expect an offer next week.


----------



## 097004610

Recruiting Center: CFRC Barrie
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: ROTP
Trade Choice: Nursing Officer
Application Date: August 25, 2009
CFAT: exempt - original written date - August 2007
References Contacted:  passed
Medical: October 27, 2009 (Passed except for vision)
Interview: Date will given after medical
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD

Going today to get vision checked by Optometrist due to previous lasik surgery.  Went through this with police application and know as of 4 months ago I had 20/20.  The test yesterday said I had horrible vision even though I could read the second last line.  Go figure.


----------



## Neolithium

Recruiting Center: *Winnipeg*
Regular/Reserve: *Regular*
Officer/NCM: *NCM*
Trade Choice 1: *Armoured Soldier - 011*
Trade Choice 2: *Infantry Soldier - 031*
Trade Choice 3: *Artillery Soldier - Field - 021*
Application Date: *September 14, 2009*
First Contact: *September 22, 2009*
References Contacted: *September 22, 2009*
Fingerprints Submitted: *October 1, 2009*
CFAT Completed: *Passed September 30, 2009*
Interview Completed: *October 29, 2009*
Medical Part 1: _Postponed until mid-November_
Medical Part 2: _Postponed until mid-November_
Position Offered: _Pending_
BMQ Start Date: _Pending_

Well, the interview went well today, I'm apparently a suitable candidate for the Canadian Forces.  Medicals were postponed until sometime mid-November, which isn't that big of a deal considering how fast the whole process has been thus far (Even though the RCMP isn't being remotely speedy sending my info from my fingerprints back to the CFRC).  Of course the Combat Arms trades are closed off until next year, however I did let my MCC know that I'm willing to wait it out until then for Infantry or Artillery.  I'm still also keeping SigOps in mind (Apparently it's a hot trade right now with plenty of spots available) should I just get too impatient until then, or medical proves my eyes to be in the crapper.  At least I'm one step closer though, and still have some extra time for working on fitness.


----------



## p2shanmu

**UPDATE**

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer DEO
Trade Choice 1: AEROSPACE ENGINEER
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: JUNE 2009
CFAT: JUNE 2009
Interview: JULY 2009 (AIR COMBAT SYSTEMS OFFICER)
Medical: OCTOBER 2009
STATUS:TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMOQ: TBD

I changed my options last week. Now AERE is the only option in my file. Medical got cleared after I submitted new documents for ACSO. So now I have the clearance for AERE. Probably I have to do another interview in the near future.


----------



## Lando

Recruting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Sept 21,09
First Contact: Oct 14,09
CFAT: Oct 27,09 (Passed)
Medical: Oct 28,09 (Passed 1,2/Sent Away)
Interview:
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Sworn In:
BMQ Starts:

Currently waiting for LASIK and the 3month buffer after.


----------



## 097004610

Recruiting Center: CFRC Barrie
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: ROTP
Trade Choice: Nursing Officer
Application Date: August 25, 2009
CFAT: exempt - original written date - August 2007
References Contacted:  passed
Medical: October 28, 2009 - File sent to Ottawa
Interview: November 4, 2009
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD


----------



## Larkvall

Update:

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: 28-Apr-09
First Contact: 5-May-09
CFAT: 26-May-09 (passed)
Medical: 10-June-09 (passed)
Interview: 2-June-09 (passed)
PT: 4-June-09 (passed)
Listed: October
Position Offered: 30-Oct-09
Sworn In: 6-Nov-09
BMQ starts on: 13-Nov-09


----------



## Impervious

Recruting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured Crewman (MOSID 00005)
Trade Choice 2: Vehicle Technician
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Sept 8, 09 
First Contact: Applied in person so they gave me booking for CFAT right away
CFAT: Sept 15, 09 (Passed)
Interview: Sept 21, 09 (Had a chance to talk to with a warrant from the RCD who was at the CFRC)
Medical: Sept 28,09 (Passed parts 1+2)
Merit Listed: Not Sure
Position Offered: Nov 2, 09 
To be Sworn In: Nov 18, 09
BMQ Starts: Nov 23, 09 (Leave by plane on the 22nd)

Woot! Made it in just in time, after I had heard about armoured being filled up earlier last month, I got really worried and a bit disheartened, however the call this morning just made my day and perhaps my days for the rest of my life.


----------



## RandyL

Recruting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Sept. 11, 09 
CFAT: Oct. 7, 09
Interview: Oct. 21, 09 
Medical: Oct. 21, 09 
Position Offered: Oct. 30, 09 
To be Sworn In: Dec. 17, 09
BMQ Starts: Jan. 11, 09


----------



## AndyRad

UPDATE:

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Crewman
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: infantry
Application Date: aug 24/09
References contacted: 9/25/09
CFAT: 9/24/09
Interview: 9/24/09
Medical: 9/24/09
Position Offered: 10/30/09 LCIS - declined it.. will get lasik and keep for Crewman
BMQ starts on: TBD

edited for:  offer


----------



## 097004610

Recruiting Center: CFRC Barrie
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: ROTP
Trade Choice: Nursing Officer
Application Date: August 25, 2009
CFAT: exempt - original written date - August 2007
References Contacted:  passed
Medical: October 27, 2009 Deemed fit - file sent to RMO
Interview: November 4/09 - Passed!!
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD


----------



## Alpheus

***** Update The Last*******

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: LCIS
Application Date: March/April, 2009
CFAT: June 10, 2009
Interview: June 10, 2009
Medical: June 24, 2009
Medical Approved: August 10th, 2009
References contacted: August 13th, 2009
BackCheck Approved: October 1st, 2009 
Merit Listed: October 26th, 2009
Position Offered: November 4th, 2009
Sworn in: December 16th, 2009
BMQ starts on: January 1th, 2010

Woot!  A January BMQ also means I get to have Christmas with the family in BC.


----------



## BearPusher

UPDATE

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reg force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sig Op (Changed Trades)
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Aug 13/09
First Contacted: Aug 19/09 roughly
References contacted: Sep 17/09
CFAT completed : Sept 15/09
Medical Part 1 Completed: Sept. 15/09
Medical Part 2: Completed Oct. 6/09
Interview: Completed Oct. 6/09
Medical Cleared: sometime around Nov. 9/09
Second Interview: Nov. 16/09
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

Switched from Artillery to Sig Op. Been thinking about it since my interview and since Artillery is full I am thankful I had the time think it over. Now I have to do a second interview. Hopefully I can catch the Nov. 30th BMQ  ???


----------



## Aimes

I want to thank everyone on these forums. The information here was extremely helpful in getting me ready for the Canadian Forces. 


Recruting Centre: CFRC Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Telecommunications & Information Systems Technician (ATIS Tech)
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Oct. 27, 09
CFAT: Nov. 18, 09
Interview: Nov. 26, 09
Medical: Dec. 1, 09
Position Offered: TBD
To be Sworn In: TBD
BMQ Starts: TBD


----------



## carter

Recruiting Center: Victoria 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Signal Operator
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Nov 5/09
References contacted: Nov 18/09 ( 3 of 5 contacted)
CFAT: CFRC Victoria stated end of November for CFAT/Interview/Medical. 1- day
Interview: 
Medical: 
Position Offered: 
BMQ starts on: 

Sig Op seemed to be the best choice, since Line Tech, LCIS, Sig Op are going to be 
amalgamated in 2010 as ACISS .  More room for learning and advancement.


----------



## Vimy_gunner

carter said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Victoria
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Signal Operator
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: Nov 5/09
> References contacted: Nov 18/09 ( 3 of 5 contacted)
> CFAT: CFRC Victoria stated end of November for CFAT/Interview/Medical. 1- day
> Interview:
> Medical:
> Position Offered:
> BMQ starts on:
> 
> Sig Op seemed to be the best choice, since Line Tech, LCIS, Sig Op are going to be
> amalgamated in 2010 as ACISS .  More room for learning and advancement.



For anyone driving themselves crazy wondering when they'll be accepted, give yourself a break.  Talk to your recruiter and ask them to be honest about the process.  It's their duty to be honest with you if you ask.  So ask!

Three to six months if your trade is in high demand or has a shortage.  Longer than that if your applying for a trade where everyone applies to; ie, infantry.  Unless of-course a sudden shortage is experienced.  
Don't let it drive you crazy waiting!  Lol, have resolved to think this way myself in the last day or two.  Worry more about getting yourself fit as a fiddle and study up on everything to do with the army so your ready.


----------



## Neolithium

****UPDATE****
Recruiting Center: *Winnipeg*
Regular/Reserve: *Regular*
Officer/NCM: *NCM*
Trade Choice 1: *Signal Operator - 215*
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: *September 14, 2009*
First Contact: *September 22, 2009*
References Contacted: *September 22, 2009*
Fingerprints Submitted: *October 1, 2009*
CFAT Completed: Passed *September 30, 2009*
Interview Completed: _December 7th, 2009 - New interview due to trade choice switch_
Medical Part 1: *November 24, 2009*
Medical Part 2: *November 24, 2009*
Position Offered: Pending
BMQ Start Date: Pending

Had my medical this morning, vision ended up being V4 so I've switched my trade choice to Signal Operator, have a new interview this December for the trade.  Not really a disappointment, since it was one of the other trades I was interested in to begin with.


----------



## Dante_Of_Canada

Recruting Center: CFRC Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery Soldier - Land
Trade Choice 2: Supply Technician
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Last week of September
CFAT: Oct. 6, 09
Interview: Mid October, 09
Medical: Mid October, 09
Position Offered: Nov. 18, 09 ( Supply Tech)
To be Sworn In: Dec. 16, 09
BMQ Starts: Jan. 11, 09


----------



## BearPusher

Update

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reg force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sig Op
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Aug 13/09
First Contacted: Aug 19/09 roughly
References contacted: Sep 17/09
CFAT completed : Sept 15/09
Medical Part 1 Completed: Sept. 15/09
Medical Part 2: Oct. 6/09
Interview: Oct. 6/09
Second Interview: Nov. 16/09
Merit Listed: Unkown
Position Offered: Sig Op
Swearing in: Jan 14/10
Basic Training Begins: Jan. 18/10

After a brief delay due to changing trades I finally got an offer as a Sig Op  ;D. Now I just have to not fatten up over Christmas.


----------



## supertitanfan1

Recruiting Center: CFRC Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Reg force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sig Op
Trade Choice 2: Supply Tech
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: March 15/09 on line application
First Contacted: End of March 09
References contacted: Mid April 09
CFAT completed : April 3/09
Medical Part 1 Completed: April 3/09
Interview: April 3, 2009
Second Interview: Nov. 12/09
Merit Listed: Unknown
Position Offered: Sig Op
Swearing in: Jan 7/10
Basic Training Begins: Jan. 18/10 in Borden


It is really happening now, at times i admit i thought this was not going to happen. From my fingerprints taking forever, to my first 2 trade choices being full i got a very good lesson in patience and this whole  process took almost 9 months. I look back on it now and i wonder where the time went, but at the time these past 9 months were the longest in my life, or so it seemed. 

But i am in the best shape i have been in since high school and i feel as though i am now ready for the next phase of my life to begin. i had posted questions on this website at times and i want to thank all who answred my questions as it helped out alot.

And for those in the same situation as i, as  in a long wait, be patient good things will happen. i thought many times that my chance of getting into the forces was dead but it was not and i could not be happier.

And one more thing before i go, the staff at the cfrc were great, i called many times and they were always great and very helpful and always there with a laugh or two.


----------



## foxtrot

Recruiting Center: Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP at RMC)
Trade Choice 1: Military Police
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: 11/26/09
References contacted: TBD
CFAT: TBD
Interview: TBD
Medical Part 1 : TBD
Medical Part 2: TBD
Interview: TBD
Second Interview: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
Basic Training Begins: TBD

I am officially part of the system!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Well I'm back again doing the process over once more due to my file being released back in August because I injured myself 2 weeks before I was suppose to leave. Sticking with the same trade(Infantry) but I have to wait till April to start everything because of the trade being closed, so here's my process so far;


Recruiting Center: London, Ont
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Waiting till April 2010
CFAT: Not sure if I have to do another one..
Interview: TBD
Medical: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
To be Sworn In: TBD
BMQ Starts: TBD


----------



## carter

**UPDATE**

Recruiting Center: Victoria 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Signal Operator
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Nov 5/09
References contacted: Nov 18/09 
CFAT: Dec 10/09
Interview: Dec 10/09
Medical: Dec 10/09
Position Offered: 
BMQ starts on:


----------



## Brie21

Brie21 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria
> Regular/Reserve: Reg
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Armoured
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry
> Trade Choice 3: VEH Tech
> Application Date: August 10, 2009
> First Contacted: ----
> References contacted: Aug 13, 2009
> CFAT completed : sept 30 2009
> Medical completed: sept 30 2009
> Interview completed: sept 30 2009
> Position Offered: Armoured
> Merit listed: December 4 2009
> Basic Training Begins: ----



Sounds like I will be starting in the spring!!!


----------



## CSickness

CSickness said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto (4900 Yonge St.)
> Regular/Reserves: Reserves (Changing To Reg Force Next Time I Attend CFRC)
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: SUP TECH
> Trade Choice 2: RMS Clk
> Trade Choice 3: NAV COMM
> Application Date: 03 JUNE 09
> First Contact:  03 JUNE 09
> CFAT: 22 JUNE 09
> Interview: 25 JUNE 09
> Medical: 02 JULY 09
> Medical received: TBA
> Merit Listed: TBA
> Position Offered: TBA
> Sworn in: TBA
> BMQ starts on: TBA
> 
> I am currently waiting for Allergy Testing (24 JULY 09) (Minor Speed Bump)
> Also have forms to clear up my throat infection, headaches which have been filled in by my family Dr.



I thought it would be a good idea to update this .. 

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto (4900 Yonge St.)
Regular/Reserves: Reserves (Changing To Reg Force Next Time I Attend CFRC)
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: SUP TECH
Trade Choice 2: RMS Clk
Trade Choice 3: NAV COMM
Application Date: 03 JUNE 09
First Contact:  03 JUNE 09
CFAT: 22 JUNE 09
Interview: 25 JUNE 09
Medical: 02 JULY 09
Medical received: 16 Sept 2009
Merit Listed: 24 Sept 2009
Position Offered: 04 Nov 2009
Sworn in: 02 Dec 2009
BMQ starts on: TBA but on the unit until such date arrives!


----------



## Neolithium

****UPDATE****
Recruiting Center: *Winnipeg*
Regular/Reserve: *Regular*
Officer/NCM: *NCM*
Trade Choice 1: *Signal Operator - 215*
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: *September 14, 2009*
First Contact: *September 22, 2009*
References Contacted: *September 22, 2009*
Fingerprints Submitted: *October 1, 2009*
CFAT Completed: *September 30, 2009*
First Interview: *September 17, 2009*
Second Interview: *December 7th, 2009 - Trade choice change due to medical*
Medical Part 1: *November 24, 2009*
Medical Part 2: *November 24, 2009*
Swear In: _TBD_
BMQ Start Date: _TBD_

Everything went well today with my interview for Signal Operator since my trade was changed.  It's only been 2 months since my prints were submitted, so hopefully the CFRC gets a response from the RCMP soon, but I'm not expecting anything to show up until January.  Still, everything seems to be moving along rather quickly, and the staff here in Winnipeg keeps me well informed of the application status.


----------



## carter

**UPDATE**

Recruiting Center: Victoria 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Signal Operator
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Nov 5/09
References contacted: Nov 18/09 
CFAT: Dec 10/09 PASSED
Interview: Dec 10/09  PASSED
Medical: Dec 10/09   PASSED WITH FLYING COLORS
Position Offered: 
BMQ starts on:

Was told to contact CFRC in the new year. Should have job offer around the beginning of January.  

Excitement is building....at a tremendous pace.


----------



## robbiewho?

Recruting Center: CFRC Halifax
Component: Reg Force
Trade Choice 1: 081 - Airborne Electronic Sensor Operator
Trade Choice 2: 421 - Weapons Tech - Land
Trade Choice 3: 169 - Aerospace Control Operator
Application Date: December 16th 2009 * Already had CFAT on file from 2005
First Contact: Waiting Happily
Tests: 
CFAT- CFAT October 4th 2005 
Medical- N/A
Interview-  N/A - However I should note that I walked into the recruiting office and spoke about an hour and a half with Seargent Irvine. Very much apprecirated!
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A


----------



## silverbirdtank

Recruting Center: CFRC Edmonton
Component: Reg Force
Trade Choice 1: 081 - Marine Electrician
Trade Choice 2: 421 - *Naval Communicator*
Trade Choice 3: 169 - Sonar Operator
Application Date: September 02, 09
First Contact: September 02, 09
Tests: 
CFAT- November 12, 09
Medical- November 12, 09
Interview- November 12, 09
Position Offered: November 24, 09
Basic Training Begins: January 18, 10

Ok guys, everythings done but my security clearance form. 

Then it's off to basic in Borden.

I didn't get Marine Electrician which is what I really wanted but I did get Naval Communicator which should be a great career and have all sorts of opportunities in the Canadian Forces.

I'd really like to become a SAR Tech but that's a long ways away and today i'm just happy to be in the Forces at all. Good luck to everyone in their applications!


----------



## Katw

Recruting Center: CFRC Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: Sup Tech
Trade Choice 3: Steward
Application Date: August 26,2009
CFAT: Dec. 9, 09
Interview: Jan 12 2010
Medical: Jan 12 2010
Position Offered: 
To be Sworn In: 
BMQ Starts: 

Hoping the process speeds up a bit come January !


----------



## McCurdy526

Recruting Center: CFRC Barrie (48 Owen Street)
Component: Primary Reserve
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: June 21st, 2009
First Contact: July 10th, 2009

Tests:
CFAT: Completed, August 20-something, 2009
Physical: Completed August 20-something, 2009
Medical: Stage 1+2 Complete October 8th, 2009. Waiting (For final confirmation from Ottawa) 
Interview: Waiting
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Don't Know


----------



## forumdood007

Recruiting Center: CFRC Halifax
Regular/Reserves: Reg Forces Navy
Officer/NCM: NCM
Application Date: 27 Oct 09
Trade Choice 1: NCI OP
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
CFAT: 16 Nov 09
Interview: 16 Nov 09
Medical: 16 Nov 09
Medical received from RMO: 21 Dec 09
BackCheck/References completed: 21 Dec 09
Closed down for Xmas Dec 24-Jan4
Merit Listed: TBA
Position Offered: TBA
Sworn in: TBA
BMQ starts on: TBA


----------



## CDN_LoneWolf_CDN

Recruting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Res
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: INT OP
Application Date: 11/2009
First Contact: 10/2009
Med, aptitude completed : med pending, CFAT completed 02/2007
PT Test completed: pending
Interview completed: pending
Position Offered: pending
Basic Training Begins: hopefully by summer


----------



## goldenhamster

:christmas happy: Just an update

Recruiting Center: CFRC Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM:  DEO 
Trade Choice 1: Construction Engineering
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: February 12, 2009
First Contact: February 17, 2009
CFAT completed: March 10, 2009  
Interview: March 17, 2009
Medical:  March 24, 2009  
Deemed medically fit: August 2009 (after laser eye surgery in May 2009)
Position Offered: Dec 22, 2009 
Basic Training Begins: Jan 25th, 2010 (if everything is ok)


----------



## sweetnloaded

Recruting Center: Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: INT
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: October 4, 2009
First Contact: October 14, 2009
Medical: January 5, 2009
CFAT: January 5, 2009
1st Interview: January 5, 2009
NOAB and 2nd Interview: TBA
Position Offered: TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA

I may be getting ahead of myself here. Just reading everyone's posts gets me excited about the process.


----------



## apache2001

******* UPDATE *******
Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: 341
Trade Choice 1: 341
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: ?
Application Date: 2001
CFAT: 2001 (passed)
PT: 2001 (passed)
Medical: Apr 2008, Jun 2008 (additional info)
Interview: Apr 2008
Position Offered: (Sigs) Accepted Aug 2008
Swear In: Aug 20, 2008
IAP/BOTP: Sep 1, 2008
CAP: Feb 11, 2009


----------



## sweetnloaded

sweetnloaded said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Victoria
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: DEO
> Trade Choice 1: MARS
> Trade Choice 2: INT
> Trade Choice 3: --
> Application Date: October 4, 2009
> First Contact: October 14, 2009
> Medical: January 5, 2009
> CFAT: January 5, 2009
> 1st Interview: January 5, 2009
> NOAB and 2nd Interview: TBA
> Position Offered: TBA
> Basic Training Begins: TBA
> 
> I may be getting ahead of myself here. Just reading everyone's posts gets me excited about the process.



January 5, 2009 should read January 5, 2010...


----------



## MasterInstructor

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NCI Op
Trade Choice 2: Nav Comm
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Nov 13 2009
First Contacted:  Nov 16 2009
CFAT, completed : Nov 18 2009
References Contacted: Nov 24 2009
BackCheck Completed: Dec 15 2009
Medical Completed: Jan 14 2009
Interview completed: pending
Medical Received: pending
Position Offered: pending
Sworn in: pending
Basic Training Begins: pending


----------



## The HUN

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular / Navy
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: Int Op
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Oct 15th 2009
First Contacted:  Oct 16th 2009
CFAT, completed : Nov 3rd 2009
References Contacted: Nov 15th 2009
BackCheck Completed: Jan 4th 2010
Medical Completed: Scheduled to Jan 22nd 2010
Interview completed: Jan 7th 2010
Medical Received: pending
Position Offered: pending
Sworn in: pending
Basic Training Begins: pending

I hope after the medicals it won't take to long to get the job offer. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Katw

Katw said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: CFRC Halifax
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
> Trade Choice 2: Sup Tech
> Trade Choice 3: Steward
> Application Date: August 26,2009
> CFAT: Dec. 9, 09
> Interview: Jan 12 2010
> Medical: Jan 12 2010
> Position Offered:
> To be Sworn In:
> BMQ Starts:



Heres an update !
Recruting Center: CFRC Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: Sup Tech
Trade Choice 3: Steward
Application Date: August 26,2009
CFAT: Dec. 9, 09
Interview: Jan 12 2010
Medical: Jan 12 2010
Merit Listed: Jan 12 2010 !!! 
Position Offered: Jan 12 2010!!!
To be Sworn In: 
BMQ Starts: March 8th !! as long as RMO doesn't have any unexpected issues !


----------



## forumdood007

Katw, surely that has to be a record.......from CFAT to job offer....in one month!!!!! And that even includes the Xmas break.....Outstanding!!!!


----------



## MasterInstructor

I was shocked too! Specially no wait for medical :S


----------



## armyvern

forumdood007 said:
			
		

> Katw, surely that has to be a record.......from CFAT to job offer....in one month!!!!! And that even includes the Xmas break.....Outstanding!!!!



Should have seen it back in the "old" non-electronic age. I went from application hand-in, to CFAT, to interview (& medical same day as interview at Stadacona), to swearing in, to arriving at CFRS Cornwallis to begin my basic trg ... 11 days after I applied.

I'm convinced the electronic age has made things much more effecient these days, but it's still yet to be proven.  :-X


----------



## MasterInstructor

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Should have seen it back in the "old" non-electronic age. I went from application hand-in, to CFAT, to interview (& medical same day as interview at Stadacona), to swearing in, to arriving at CFRS Cornwallis to begin my basic trg ... 11 days after I applied.
> 
> I'm convinced the electronic age has made things much more effecient these days, but it's still yet to be proven.  :-X



 :brickwall:


----------



## Katw

I definitely didn't expect it to go so fast lol Being sworn in on Feb 18th !


----------



## hold_fast

Recruiting Centre: Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular / Navy
Officer/NCM: Officer / ROTP
Trade Choice 1: MARS Officer
Trade Choice 2: Int Officer
Trade Choice 3: ACS Officer
Application Date: January 13th 2010
First Contacted:  
CFAT, completed : 
References Contacted: 
BackCheck Completed: 
Medical Completed: 
Interview completed: 
Medical Received: 
Position Offered: 
Sworn in: 
Basic Training Begins:

Might as well start keeping track.


----------



## forumdood007

forumdood007 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Halifax
> Regular/Reserves: Reg Forces Navy
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Application Date: 27 Oct 09
> Trade Choice 1: NCI OP
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> CFAT: 16 Nov 09
> Interview: 16 Nov 09
> Medical: 16 Nov 09
> Medical received from RMO: 21 Dec 09
> BackCheck/References completed: 21 Dec 09
> Closed down for Xmas Dec 24-Jan4
> Merit Listed: 14 Jan 10
> Position Offered: 18 Jan 10
> Sworn in: 25 Feb 10
> BMQ starts on: 8 Mar 10


----------



## PrairieBoy

Recruiting Centre: Saskatoon
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2: Pilot
Trade Choice 3: Armour Officer
Application Date: December 1st, 2009
First Contacted:  December 15th, 2009
CFAT completed : Scheduled for January 20th, 2010
References Contacted: January 3rd, 2010
BackCheck Completed: I am not privy to that information
Medical Completed: January 9th, 2010
Interview completed: Scheduled for January 20th, 2010
Medical Received: pending
Position Offered: pending
Sworn in: pending
Basic Training Begins: pending


----------



## shilohshy

Recruting Center: CFRC Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Element: Army
Trade Choice 1: Sup Tech
Trade Choice 2: RMS Clk
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: October 30, 2009
CFAT: April 2006
Interview: December 8, 2009
Medical: December 8, 2009
Position Offered: December 11, 2009
To be Sworn In: February 5, 2010
BMQ Starts: February 22, 2010   :nod:


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Johnson101 said:
			
		

> Well I'm back again doing the process over once more due to my file being released back in August because I injured myself 2 weeks before I was suppose to leave. Sticking with the same trade(Infantry) but I have to wait till April to start everything because of the trade being closed, so here's my process so far;




Recruiting Center: London, Ont
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:Infantry
Trade Choice 2:Armourd
Trade Choice 3:CBT Eng
Re-Application Date: January 21, 2010
CFAT:  Dec 18 2008
Update-Interview: TBD
Update-Medical: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
To be Sworn In: TBD
BMQ Starts: TBD


----------



## McCurdy526

(UPDATE!)

Recruting Center: CFRC Barrie (48 Owen Street)
Component: Primary Reserve
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: June 21st, 2009
First Contact: July 10th, 2009

Tests:
CFAT: Completed, August 20-something, 2009
Physical: Completed August 20-something, 2009
Medical: Finally Confirmed Medically Fit - January 19, 2010
Interview: Waiting
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Don't Know


----------



## paufler

Recruiting Centre: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armour
Trade Choice 3: Signal Operator
Application Date: December 6th, 2009
First Contacted:  December 8th, 2009
CFAT completed : Scheduled for January 27th, 2010
References Contacted: Pending
BackCheck Completed: Unsure
Medical Completed: Scheduled for January 28th, 2010
Interview completed: Scheduled for January 27th, 2010
Medical Received: pending
Position Offered: pending
Sworn in: pending
Basic Training Begins: pending


----------



## SoundWave

Recruting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: SONAR OP
Application Date: October 28, 2009
First Contact: November 4, 2009
References contacted: January 19, 2010
Med, aptitude, interview completed : Scheduled for January 27, 2010
Position Offered: pending
Basic Training Begins: pending

*I had to get a background check from the FBI in the USA as I was born there and lived there for a while, hence the large interval between first call and interview dates. The check took about 10 weeks to come back.


----------



## Silverfire

Recruiting Centre: Barrie
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sig Ops
Trade Choice 2: Armour Crewman
Trade Choice 3: Cbt Eng
Application Date: January 27th, 2010
First Contacted:  January 27th, 2010
CFAT completed : Scheduled for Feb 23rd, 2010
References Contacted: ---
BackCheck Completed: ---
Medical Completed: ---
Interview completed: Scheduled for Feb 23rd, 2010
Medical Received: ---
Position Offered: ---
Sworn in: ---
Basic Training Begins: ---


----------



## MasterInstructor

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NES Op
Trade Choice 2: NCI Op
Trade Choice 3: Nav Comm
Application Date: Nov 13 2009
First Contacted:  Nov 16 2009
CFAT, completed : Nov 18 2009
References Contacted: Nov 24 2009
BackCheck Completed: Dec 15 2009
Medical Completed: Jan 14 2010
Medical Received: Jan 26/27 2010
Interview completed: Jan 29 2010
Position Offered: pending
Sworn in: pending
Basic Training Begins: pending


----------



## MasterInstructor

UPDATE

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NES Op
Trade Choice 2: NCI Op
Trade Choice 3: Nav Comm
Application Date: Nov 13 2009
First Contacted:  Nov 16 2009
CFAT, completed : Nov 18 2009
References Contacted: Nov 24 2009
BackCheck Completed: Dec 15 2009
Medical Completed: Jan 14 2010
Medical Received: Jan 26/27 2010
Interview completed: Jan 29 2010
Position Offered: Jan 29 2010
Sworn in: Feb 11 2010
Basic Training Begins: Feb 22 2010


----------



## paufler

UPDATE


			
				paufler said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Calgary
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Armour
> Trade Choice 3: Signal Operator
> Application Date: December 6th, 2009
> First Contacted:  December 8th, 2009
> CFAT completed : January 27th, 2010
> References Contacted: Pending
> BackCheck Completed: Pending
> Medical Completed: January 28th, 2010
> Interview completed: January 27th, 2010
> Medical Received: pending
> Position Offered: pending
> Sworn in: pending
> Basic Training Begins: pending


----------



## Cleric515

Recruiting Centre: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Marine Electrician
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: August 2009
First Contacted:  September 2009
CFAT completed : Skipped As I Have A Dual Diploma In Electrical and Electronic Technology
References Contacted: September 2009
BackCheck Completed: Septemeber 2009
Medical Completed: October 14, 2009
Interview completed: October 14, 2009
Medical Received: October 28, 2009
Position Offered: pending
Sworn in: pending
Basic Training Begins: pending

(everything is halted as I am in the PLAR process, should hopefully be done in the next week or two as it's been 3 months now that they've been reviewing it)


----------



## McCurdy526

UPDATE. I did not make the Military Co-op at my school due to position cuts, so I am now changed to Primary Reserve, not the Co-op.

Recruting Center: CFRC Barrie (48 Owen Street)
Component: Primary Reserve
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: June 21st, 2009
First Contact: July 10th, 2009

Tests:
CFAT: Completed, August 21, 2009
Physical: Completed August 21, 2009
Medical: September 21st, 2009
Medical Received: January 19, 2010
Interviewending (Waiting until April to contact Recruiter)
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

It has taken me almost 8 months to get where I am now. Have to wait until April to see if I can get a position in Infantry.


----------



## MynerC

Recruiting Centre: Sherbrooke, Quebec.
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Fire Fighter
Trade Choice 3: Sig Op
Application Date: January 9th 2010
First Contacted:  January 9th 2010
CFAT, completed : Feb 2nd 2010
References Contacted: Jan 19 2010
BackCheck Completed: Jan 11 2010
Medical Completed: Feb 2nd 2010
Medical Received: Feb 3rd 2010
Interview completed: Feb 2nd 2010
Position Offered: Feb 4th 2010 (Sig Op)
Sworn in: Feb 25th 2010
Basic Training Begins: March 8th 2010

Everything went SUPER fast for me.. the only set back I had was that I had to delay my interview, CFAT, and medical for a week since I could not make it for my original date. & I had to get my corrected vision re checked the day of my medical, but they recieved my new vision test the following morning. My file got sent away the next day, and the day after that I had a job offer  ;D (my dates above could be off a day or two, couldnt see my app process online)


----------



## sneaker98

Recruiting Centre: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Naval Combat Systems Engineer
Trade Choice 2: MARS Officer
Trade Choice 3: Intelligence
Application Date: February 8th, 2010
First Contacted:  February 9th, 2010
CFAT completed : February 11th, 2010
References Contacted: ---
BackCheck Completed: ---
Medical Completed: Scheduled for Feb 23rd, 2010
Interview completed: Scheduled for Feb 23rd, 2010
Medical Received: ---
Position Offered: ---
Sworn in: ---
Basic Training Begins: ---

Just wanted to post my current status. It was pretty cool that I was contacted the morning after I dropped off my physical papers (I applied online). My CFAT was scheduled for the next day, and I booked my interview and medical right afterwards. I passed my CFAT, no sweat.


----------



## westside

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence
Trade Choice 2: Pilot
Trade Choice 3: Navigator
Application Date: Nov. 9th 2009
First Contacted: still waiting...


----------



## Aimes

UPDATE:
Trade became full when merit listed, but managed to squeeze in. Just received the call today.

Recruting Centre: CFRC Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Telecommunications & Information Systems Technician (ATIS Tech)
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Oct. 27, 09
CFAT: Nov. 18, 09
Interview: Nov. 26, 09
Medical: Dec. 1, 09
Position Offered: Feb. 19, 10
To be Sworn In: Mar. 2, 10
BMQ Starts: Mar. 15, 10

See you guys on the other side


----------



## gszd55

Since we're sharing...

Recruiting Centre: Kitchener
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer DEO
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence
Trade Choice 2: Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Cont. Engineer
Application Date: Jan. 5th, 2010
First Contacted:  Jan. 5th, 2010
CFAT completed : Was booked for Jan. 18th, 2010 (called on the 13th and told it was postponed)
References Contacted: ---
BackCheck Completed: ---
Medical Completed:  ---
Interview completed: 
Medical Received: ---
Position Offered: ---
Sworn in: ---
Basic Training Begins: ---

I'm a little envious of Sneaker98's quick progress!  Mind you my first choice is closed at the moment. My Engineer choice is being reviewed by a PSO since I don't have an engineering degree, but rather a Bachelor's and Master's degrees in Environmental Studies with specialization in Geography/Geomatics, and copious work experience.  Geomatics is one of the areas of Engineering specialization so I'm hopeful.  While Intelligence is my preferred choice, either would draw on my background and would offer challenges that interest me.  I figure tolerating this slow, drawn out application process is one of the first challenges to overcome. Like others, I wish it was faster, but I don't doubt the recruiting folks are doing their best...so persevere on!


----------



## Silverfire

Silverfire said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Barrie
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Sig Ops
> Trade Choice 2: Armour Crewman
> Trade Choice 3: Cbt Eng
> Application Date: January 27th, 2010
> First Contacted:  January 27th, 2010
> CFAT completed : Scheduled for Feb 23rd, 2010
> References Contacted: ---
> BackCheck Completed: ---
> Medical Completed: ---
> Interview completed: Scheduled for Feb 23rd, 2010
> Medical Received: ---
> Position Offered: ---
> Sworn in: ---
> Basic Training Begins: ---



Recruiting Centre: Barrie
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sig Ops
Trade Choice 2: Armour Crewman
Trade Choice 3: Cbt Eng
Application Date: January 27th, 2010
First Contacted:  January 27th, 2010
CFAT completed : Feb 23rd, 2010 (Qual All Trades)
References Contacted: ---
BackCheck Completed: ---
Medical Completed: Scheduled for Feb 24th, 2010
Interview completed: Rescheduled for Feb 24th, 2010
Medical Received: ---
Position Offered: ---
Sworn in: ---
Basic Training Begins: ---


----------



## Silverfire

Silverfire said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Barrie
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Sig Ops
> Trade Choice 2: Armour Crewman
> Trade Choice 3: Cbt Eng
> Application Date: January 27th, 2010
> First Contacted:  January 27th, 2010
> CFAT completed : Feb 23rd, 2010 (Qual All Trades)
> References Contacted: ---
> BackCheck Completed: ---
> Medical Completed: Scheduled for Feb 24th, 2010
> Interview completed: Rescheduled for Feb 24th, 2010
> Medical Received: ---
> Position Offered: ---
> Sworn in: ---
> Basic Training Begins: ---



Update

Recruiting Centre: Barrie
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Field Arty
Trade Choice 2: Sig Op
Trade Choice 3: Cbt Eng
Application Date: January 27th, 2010
First Contacted:  January 27th, 2010
CFAT completed : February 23rd, 2010 (Qual All Trades)
References Contacted: February 25th, 2010
BackCheck Completed: ---
Medical Completed: Completed February 24th, 2010
Interview completed: Completed February 24th, 2010
Medical Received: ---
Position Offered: ---
Sworn in: ---
Basic Training Begins: ---


----------



## tk_01

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medic
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Artillery
Application Date: February 16th, 2010
First Contacted:  January 25th, 2010
CFAT completed : ---
References Contacted: ---
BackCheck Completed: ---
Medical Completed: ---
Interview completed: ---
Medical Received: ---
Position Offered: ---
Sworn in: ---
Basic Training Begins: ---


----------



## willellis

Recruiting Centre: Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Nes Op
Trade Choice 2: Son Op
Application Date: August 14, 2009
First Contacted:  September 20, 2009
CFAT completed : 2003
References Contacted: November 4, 2009
Medical Completed: November, 18 2009
Interview completed: November, 10 2009
Medical Received: January, 20 2010
Position Offered: January, 25 2010
Sworn in: March 12, 2010
Basic Training Begins: March 15, 2010


----------



## HavocSteve

Recruiting Centre: Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery Soldier - Field
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: October 14, 2009
First Contacted:  October 20, 2009
CFAT completed : October 21,2009
References Contacted: November 4, 2009
Medical Completed: November 6, 2009
Interview completed: November 16,  2009
Medical Received: Pending (Called and was told it was cleared.)
Position Offered: Pending
Sworn in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## happybikers

Got called today yeah! Bmq start april 11

**Update**
Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery Soldier-Air Defence
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: sep 15 09
First Contact: sep 17 09
CFAT: Did it 4 years ago
Interview: schedule oct 7th 09
Medical: Oct 7th, 09
Merit Listed: Oct 12 09
Position Offered: March 4
Sworn In: april 8
BMQ starts on: april 11


----------



## HavocSteve

happybikers said:
			
		

> Got called today yeah! Bmq start april 11
> 
> **Update**
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Artillery Soldier-Air Defence
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: sep 15 09
> First Contact: sep 17 09
> CFAT: Did it 4 years ago
> Interview: schedule oct 7th 09
> Medical: Oct 7th, 09
> Merit Listed: Oct 12 09
> Position Offered: March 4
> Sworn In: april 8
> BMQ starts on: april 11



Congrats man! Best of luck!


----------



## Snapshot007

For me:

Applied in Kingston for Naval Supply Tech

Applied Oct 16, 2009
Believe it or not, I got my CFAT and interview (on same day) done in the beginning of Nov
Medical the day after
I called them back last week and they said all is good, just waiting for my position to have a vacancy. I thought the warrant said something about a second medical when I had my original medical done. Guess I don't need a second medical. I don't remember if they asked about my credit, nothing to hide anyways and car is paid off. 

I haven't been enrolled yet...I'm completely stoked about it!


----------



## Snapshot007

Recruiting Center: CFRC Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Supply Technician (navy)
Trade Choice 2: Naval Communicator
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Cct 16
CFAT: early Nov 2009
Interview: Same day as CFAT
Medical: Day after CFAT and interview
Merit Listed: March 2010
Position Offered: March 10 2010
Sworn In: July 13 2010
BMQ starts on: August 2 2010


----------



## RedMan

I finally get to put myself in here. Just kicked butt on the CFAT. Recruiter said I did very well.


Recruiting Centre: Windsor
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: LCIS
Trade Choice 2: ATIS
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Mar 3, 2010
First Contacted:  Mar 3, 2010
CFAT completed : Mar 10 ,2010
References Contacted: pending, should be sometime during the next 2 weeks
Medical Completed: not until after backcheck is done
Interview completed: not until after medical is done and maybe not until my PLAR is done
Medical Received: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Sworn in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

The biggest thing that will hold me up is my PLAR. Once that is done it should be easy going as Im am applying for LCIS which is in big demand right now. I don't have any complications to deal with...

Windsor is the busiest Recruiting Center because of all the unemployment.


----------



## Saja

Recuiting Centre: Pembroke
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date:  September 17, 2009
First Contact Date:  September 17, 2009
CFAT Completed:  October 6, 2009
References Contact:  Date unknown
Medical & Interview:  October 15, 2009
Medical Forms required:  Sent in October 23, 2009
Medical Received: November 18, 2009 (Deemed Medically Unfit: December, 2009)
Medical Reviewed & Forms resubmitted:  December 2009
Medical received back from RMO:  January 2010 (MEDICIALLY FIT!!!)
Merit Listed:  January 2010
Position Offered:  March 5, 2010
Sworn In:  June 4, 2010
Basic Training Begins:  July 10, 2010

This is has been an interesting process requiring patience and determination to go for what I have wanted for a very long time.  As an old"er" applicant had to jump through a few hoops but I DID IT!!!

I am so excited and pumped to begin the next stage of my military career!!!!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Recruiting Center: London, Ont
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:Sig Op
Trade Choice 2:Armourd
Trade Choice 3:CBT Eng
Re-Application Date: March 11, 2010
CFAT:  Dec 18 2008
Update-Interview: TBD
Update-Medical: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
To be Sworn In: TBD
BMQ Starts: TBD


A few changes, I just handed in my application again today along with all the medical files about my thumb, everything is good to go just waiting to complete the medical and interview again. With Infantry being closed and not hiring until 2011, I've decided to choose the next thing closest too, which is Sig Op. It seems like a really cool trade and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Johnson101 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: London, Ont
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1:Sig Op
> Trade Choice 2:Armourd
> Trade Choice 3:CBT Eng
> Re-Application Date: March 11, 2010
> CFAT:  Dec 18 2008
> Update-Interview: TBD
> Update-Medical: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> To be Sworn In: TBD
> BMQ Starts: TBD
> 
> 
> A few changes, I just handed in my application again today along with all the medical files about my thumb, everything is good to go just waiting to complete the medical and interview again. With Infantry being closed and not hiring until 2011, I've decided to choose the next thing closest too, which is Sig Op. It seems like a really cool trade and I'm looking forward to it.




Recruiting Center: London, Ont
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:Sig Op
Trade Choice 2:Armourd
Trade Choice 3:CBT Eng
Re-Application Date: March 11, 2010
CFAT:  Dec 18 2008
First Contact: March 12, 2010
Interview: March 15, 2010
Medical: March 24, 2010
Position Offered: TBD
To be Sworn In: TBD
BMQ Starts: TBD

Can't believe how fast it's going for me right now, they told me they were going to do what they can to speed everything up for me. This is awesome!!


----------



## Bardown789

Recruiting Center: Mississauga detachment
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:Med Tech
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Re-Application Date: October 2009
CFAT: One week after application date
Interview: Early November 2009
Medical: December 2009
Position Offered: March 2 2010
To be Sworn In: June 16
BMQ Starts: July 12


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Why are you starting basic that far away? That's just what they offered you?


----------



## paufler

paufler said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Calgary
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Armour
> Trade Choice 3: Signal Operator
> Application Date: December 6th, 2009
> First Contacted:  December 8th, 2009
> CFAT completed :January 27th, 2010
> References Contacted: Pending
> BackCheck Completed: Unsure
> Medical Completed: January 28th, 2010
> Interview completed: January 27th, 2010
> Medical Received: pending - Had to get additional forms completed from my doctor.
> Position Offered: pending
> Sworn in: pending
> Basic Training Begins: pending


----------



## DavieRocket77

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2:Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 3:MSE Ops
Application Date: Febuary 11, 2010
CFAT:Completed- Febuary 18, 2010
Interview:Completed- Febuary 18, 2010
Medical:Completed- Febuary 22, 2010
References Contacted: pending/ now March 11th /called in for a follow up and found out that my forms were missing one signature, unfortunately that cost me 3 weeks but now it's back in process/ I will call in 2 weeks if i don't hear anything by then         ****Note****  make sure you do follow ups !!!
Backcheck: pending
Position offered: pending
Sworn in: pending
Basic Training Begins: pending


----------



## jewel05

Recuiting Centre: Pembroke
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date:  November 17, 2009
First Contact Date:  November 17, 2009
CFAT Completed:  December 7, 2009
References Contact:  November 18, 2009
Medical & Interview:  January 26th, 2010
Merit Listed:  February 2010
Position Offered:  March 9, 2010
Sworn In:  June 4, 2010
Basic Training Begins:  July 10, 2010

Totally excited!!  ;D


(First post, hope I did it correctly!)


----------



## ozn0g

Recruiting Centre: Victoria, BC
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Field Artillery
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date:  September 25th, 2009
First Contact Date:  November, 2009
CFAT Completed: TBA
References Contact: January, 2010
Medical & Interview: TBA
Merit Listed: TBA
Position Offered: TBA
Sworn In:  TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA

I'm a little pissed because I've seen people that applied 10 days before me and there heading off to BMQ right now and all I've been notified of is that my back check is done... Oh well. I just want to get on my way already.


----------



## DavieRocket77

DavieRocket77 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1:Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2:Armoured Soldier
> Trade Choice 3:MSE Ops
> Application Date: Febuary 11, 2010
> CFAT:Completed- Febuary 18, 2010
> Interview:Completed- Febuary 18, 2010
> Medical:Completed- Febuary 22, 2010
> References Contacted: pending/ now March 11th /called in for a follow up and found out that my forms were missing one signature, unfortunately that cost me 3 weeks but now it's back in process/ I will call in 2 weeks if i don't hear anything by then         ****Note****  make sure you do follow ups !!!
> Backcheck: March 16, 2010
> Position offered: pending
> Sworn in: pending
> Basic Training Begins: pending


----------



## BillabongMike

Recruiting Centre: Windsor, ON
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1: cmb Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 3: Infintry
Application Date:  January , 20010
First Contact Date:  Febuary, 2009
CFAT Completed: Febuary 23
References Contact: Febuary, 2010
Medical & Interview: Medical March 5th Interview March 23rd
Merit Listed: TBA
Position Offered: TBA
Sworn In:  TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA


Was hopeing to leave for bmq sometime in April but that doesn't look like its going to happen probably July?... what to do in the mean time...takes forever


----------



## Dalias

Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: *TBA*
First Contacted: *TBA*
References contacted: *TBA*
CFAT completed : *TBA*
Medical completed: *TBA*
Interview completed: *TBA*
Physical completed: *TBA*
Position Offered: *TBA*
Basic Training Begins: *TBA*

I can't send in my application until I get my BCID and I can't get that until I turn 19 in April so hoping when all is said and done by about the beginning of June, I'll be contacted for an infantry position, although kind of weary as so many people apply to that one. I've wanted to join the army since I was 8 and now finally following my dream, I'm so pumped for this and want to be the best I can be! Also weary about the CFAT as I've been outta school for a bit while I work right now.

I am so pumped to be the best soldier I can be though, and that's just not a young man's testosterone talking either.


----------



## ozn0g

Dalias said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: N/A
> Trade Choice 3: N/A
> Application Date: *TBA*
> First Contacted: *TBA*
> References contacted: *TBA*
> CFAT completed : *TBA*
> Medical completed: *TBA*
> Interview completed: *TBA*
> Physical completed: *TBA*
> Position Offered: *TBA*
> Basic Training Begins: *TBA*
> 
> I can't send in my application until I get my BCID and I can't get that until I turn 19 in April so hoping when all is said and done by about the beginning of June, I'll be contacted for an infantry position, although kind of weary as so many people apply to that one. I've wanted to join the army since I was 8 and now finally following my dream, I'm so pumped for this and want to be the best I can be! Also weary about the CFAT as I've been outta school for a bit while I work right now.
> 
> I am so pumped to be the best soldier I can be though, and that's just not a young man's testosterone talking either.



Not trying to rain on your parade but if you only applied for the infantry you'll probably be contacted closer to 2011. To put things in perspective I've been waiting for the infantry since September and all they have processed on my application is my back check. And I applied at the same recruiting center as you. My suggestion is to put maybe 1 or 2 more trades on your application that interest you. Might speed things up. Best of luck man.


----------



## Dalias

No worries. I assumed it'd be around that time as well and I'm down for waiting that long. Infantry is what I want to do the most, I don't want any other position in the army. In the mean time, I'll keep on training so I can perfect each and every part of the application rather then getting any other number. I'm very passionate about this and if it takes that long, so be it.  Either way I am very pumped and will perform and train my best until then and if I get accepted, I'll keep at it as I plan to do it as a career. I've waited 11 years to join. I can wait another year or two.  

Plus, all good things do take time! I've learnt that much within my life and I'm not about to give up just because I have to wait a measly few years. I want to build character as in taking colder and colder showers until it's the coldest it can go, sleeping as cold as you can, making myself uncomfortable  for the sole fact of building character. 

A few years ain't gonna keep me from joining what I want to do the most. You'd have to cut me apart to stop me, but even that's questionable.


----------



## MynerC

MynerC said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Sherbrooke, Quebec.
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Fire Fighter
> Trade Choice 3: Sig Op
> Application Date: January 9th 2010
> First Contacted:  January 9th 2010
> CFAT, completed : Feb 2nd 2010
> References Contacted: Jan 19 2010
> BackCheck Completed: Jan 11 2010
> Medical Completed: Feb 2nd 2010
> Medical Received: Feb 3rd 2010
> Interview completed: Feb 2nd 2010
> Position Offered: Feb 4th 2010 (Sig Op)
> Sworn in: Feb 25th 2010
> Basic Training Begins: March 8th 2010
> 
> Everything went SUPER fast for me.. the only set back I had was that I had to delay my interview, CFAT, and medical for a week since I could not make it for my original date. & I had to get my corrected vision re checked the day of my medical, but they recieved my new vision test the following morning. My file got sent away the next day, and the day after that I had a job offer  ;D (my dates above could be off a day or two, couldnt see my app process online)



Just a little update for you guys,

So my original job offer above got revoked since my blood pressure was high.. then I went and got it re checked and its all back to normal. So I did not make my BMQ for SigOp, and they said I would be recieving a job offer soon. I got the call on Monday again, and I have now recieved my original trade choice of *Infantry!*  My BMQ is supposedly August 16th, and I will be getting sworn in at the Vancouver CFRC.. my enrollment date is unclear at the moment because I have since moved back to BC from Quebec. So now my file is being sent to Vancouver and they will be contacting me next week with my swearing in date. So everything has worked out and all I need to do now is wait till August. The best part was I wanted infantry to begin with but got Sigop instead, but now I am back on track with the infantry. Pretty stoked. See you guys around.


----------



## AaronJohnTurner

Recruiting Center: CFRC Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:Artillery
Trade Choice 2:Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 3:Mechanic
Application Date: March 8, 2010
CFAT:TBA
Interview: TBA
Medical: TBA
References Contacted: TBA
Backcheck: TBA
Position offered: TBA
Sworn in: TBA
Basic Training Begins:TBA

I'm hoping to only have to wait a few months as I selected an 'in-demand' trade, but I know the wait is worth it.


----------



## ozn0g

ozn0g said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Victoria, BC
> Regular/Reserve:  Regular
> Officer/NCM:  NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Field Artillery
> Trade Choice 3: N/A
> Application Date:  September 25th, 2009
> First Contact Date:  November, 2009
> CFAT Completed: TBA
> References Contact: January, 2010
> Medical & Interview: TBA
> Merit Listed: TBA
> Position Offered: TBA
> Sworn In:  TBA
> Basic Training Begins: TBA


Just an update I got a call yesterday for my medical, interview, and aptitude. Its set for April 19th! Pretty stoked.


----------



## Rafterman1

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:Medical Technician
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Original App Oct 17/09 - unable to attend testing when offered.  New App March 17/10
CFAT:TBA
Interview: TBA
Medical: TBA
References Contacted: TBA
Backcheck: TBA
Position offered: TBA
Sworn in: TBA
Basic Training Begins:TBA


----------



## kadriennec

Recruiting Centre: Halifax
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1: AEC OP
Trade Choice 2: Med Tech
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date:  September 2, 2009
First Contact Date:  Oct, 2009
CFAT Completed: April 8, 2010
References Contact: ?
Medical & Interview: April 8, 2010
Merit Listed: TBA
Position Offered: TBA
Sworn In:  TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA


----------



## pbodder

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Halifax
Regular/Reserve:  Reserve
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1: PH Tech 
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date:  November 14, 2009
CFAT Completed: February 24, 2010
Medical & Interview: February 24, 2010
References Contacted: March 16, 2010
Back Check: ?
Merit Listed: ?
Position Offered: ?
Sworn In:  ?
Basic Training Begins: ?

As a side note, I prefer the question mark to TBA because the question mark doesn't assume, but that's just me.


----------



## DavieRocket77

I called in today, my CRNC is completed and I believe I've been merit listed. I was told to expect a call by April 1st , I'll be calling if I don't !!! LOL ...so excited  ;D


----------



## Neolithium

****UPDATE****
Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Signal Operator - 215
Application Date: September 14, 2009
First Contact: September 22, 2009
References Contacted: September 22, 2009
Fingerprints Submitted: October 1, 2009
CFAT Completed: September 30, 2009
First Interview: September 17, 2009
Second Interview: December 7th, 2009 - Trade choice change (Vision is V4)
Medical Part 1: November 24, 2009
Medical Part 2: November 24, 2009
Enhanced Reliability Granted: January 2010
Merit Listed: March 2010
Swear In: TBD
BMQ Start Date: TBD

Wow it's been a while since I have been able to update this, but everything is good news at least.  My ERC was granted back in January, talked to MCC and was informed this March that I had been merit listed and my file is with job offers - I'm apparently now just waiting for a BMQ date to be available!  Worth every minute of the application, and definitely looking forward to starting my new career!


----------



## Marina

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:Sig Op
Trade Choice 2:Artillery Field
Trade Choice 3:Infantry
Application Date: Nov. 25, 2009
CFAT:March 9, 2010
Interview: March 29, 2010
Medical: March 23, 2010
References Contacted: March 9, 2010
Backcheck: March 19, 2010
Position offered: TBA
Sworn in: TBA
Basic Training Begins:TBA


----------



## HavocSteve

HavocSteve said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Oshawa
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Artillery Soldier - Field
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Infantry
> Application Date: October 14, 2009
> First Contacted:  October 20, 2009
> CFAT completed : October 21,2009
> References Contacted: November 4, 2009
> Medical Completed: November 6, 2009
> Interview completed: November 16,  2009
> Medical Received: January 15, 2010
> Position Offered: Pending
> Sworn in: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending



Just waiting on a credit check to be completed (Could take up to 3 months they said). Hopefully it will be cleared and then I'm good to go!


----------



## byrd365

Recruiting Center- cfrc Oshawa
Regular/Reserve- Regular
Officer/NCM- NCM
Trade Choice- Infantry
Application Date- Original April 2006/New August 2009
CFAT- May 2006
Interview- October 2009
Back Check- October 2009
References Contacted- November 2009
Medical- Original December 2009/New April.7/2010
Position Offered- Pending
Sworn In- Pending
Basic Training Begins- Pending

This has been a long hard process for me but good things come to those who wait so the saying goes hopefully everything goes smoothly from here on in.

good luck to everyone else applying.


----------



## Maus234

Recruiting Center- Ottawa
Regular/Reserve- Primary Reserve
Officer/NCM- NCM
Trade Choice 1- Infantry 
Trade Choice 2 - Med Tech
Trade Choice 3 - Weapons tech - Land
Application Date- March 22 2010
CFAT- Pending
Interview- Pending
Back Check- Pending
References Contacted- Pending
Medical- Pending
Position Offered- Pending
Sworn In- Pending
Basic Training Begins- Pending


----------



## HavocSteve

byrd365 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center- cfrc Oshawa
> Regular/Reserve- Regular
> Officer/NCM- NCM
> Trade Choice- Infantry
> Application Date- Original April 2006/New August 2009
> CFAT- May 2006
> Interview- October 2009
> Back Check- October 2009
> References Contacted- November 2009
> Medical- Original December 2009/New April.7/2010
> Position Offered- Pending
> Sworn In- Pending
> Basic Training Begins- Pending
> 
> This has been a long hard process for me but good things come to those who wait so the saying goes hopefully everything goes smoothly from here on in.
> 
> good luck to everyone else applying.


Where abouts in Oshawa do you live? could use someone to job/train with if your interested?


----------



## TheNoob

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery Soldier
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soldier
Application Date: March 3rd, 2010
First Contact: March 26th, 2010
References Contacted: TBD
Fingerprints Submitted: TBD
CFAT Completed: TBD
First Interview: TBD
Medical: TBD
Swear In: TBD
BMQ Start Date: TBD

I got a message today from the recruitment center saying they want to schedule a date for the CFAT. I called back, but was only able to leave a message. So now I'm waiting for them to call back again.


----------



## MP_Bound

Recruiting Center- CFRC Oshawa
Regular/Reserve- Regular
Officer/NCM- NCM
Trade Choice 1- MP
Trade Choice 2- Armoured
Trade Choice 3- Boatswain
Application Date- Nov 2009
CFAT- Nov 2009
Interview- Jan 2010
Back Check- Nov 2009
References Contacted- Nov 2009
Medical- Jan 2010
MPAC- Pending
Merit Listed- Pending
Position Offered- Pending
Sworn In- Pending
Basic Training Begins- Pending


----------



## Braver.Stronger.Smarter.

Got everything booked today! Hopefully it all goes well, might start a thread with my story and process if I ever get a little bit of spare time.  ;D

Recruiting Center- CFRC Calgary
Regular/Reserve- Regular 
Officer/NCM- NCM (SEP)
Trade Choice 1- Med Tech
Trade Choice 2- 
Trade Choice 3- 
Application Date- March 11
First Contact - March 29
CFAT- April 6
Interview- April 6
Medical- April 14
Back Check- Pending
References Contacted- Pending
Merit Listed- Pending
Position Offered- Pending
Sworn In- Pending
Basic Training Begins- Pending


----------



## DexOlesa

Recruiting Center- CFRC Saint John
Regular/Reserve- Regular 
Officer/NCM- Officer
Trade Choice 1- Pilot
Trade Choice 2- Armour
Trade Choice 3- Artillery
Application Date- Nov 1
First Contact - Complete
CFAT- Complete
Interview- Complete
Medical- Complete
Back Check- Complete
References Contacted- Complete
Merit Listed- Complete
Position Offered- Armour March 15
Sworn In- Pending
Basic Training Begins- Pending


----------



## treysik

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: LCIS
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: March 23rd 2010
First Contacted: March  23rd 2010
References contacted: Pending
Backcheck completed: Pending
CFAT completed : Scheduled April 6th 2010
Medical Part 1 Pending
Interview: Pending
Second Interview: Pending
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Swearing in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

Note: I've had mixed information on the actual "process".  When I dropped off my application, I was told by the recruit it would be at least 3 weeks before I'm contact for the CFAT (only took a week) - he said this is because the ERC has to come back prior to the test.  I then called 2 days later as I forgot something on my application.  That recruiter ended up telling me the same thing, 3 weeks at least for CFAT.

Today (March 30th) I get the call for my CFAT - I'm surprised, only a week!  I ask the Corporal if my ERC has been done, she wasn't quite sure actually.  She knows it was sent (launched) but had no idea if it was completed.  

When it boils down to it, I'm not concerned as to when it was one.  I was simply shocked, since information appears to be difference - on various forums/sites, people indcate their ERC was done after the CFAT and then I have read that it was done before the CFAT.  It even said in my package that it was done before the CFAT.   Any thoughts on this would be appreciate.


----------



## TheNoob

Update!

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery Soldier
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soldier
Application Date: March 3rd, 2010
First Contact: March 26th, 2010
References Contacted: TBD
Fingerprints Submitted: TBD
CFAT Completed: Scheduled for April 14th
First Interview: TBD
Medical: TBD
Swear In: TBD
BMQ Start Date: TBD

Called them today to schedule my CFAT. Can't wait for it. Time to take practice tests lol.


----------



## Army2010

Recruiting Centre: Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Choice 1: Artillery Soldier
Choice 2: Infantry
Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: March 8th, 2010
First Contact: 
References Contacted:
CFAT:
Medical:
Interview:
Sworn in:
BMQ Starts:




Application goes through tomorrow. I've got no record, decent grades, turned down soccer scholarships to go into the forces, hoping everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Lando

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Sept 21, 2009
First Contact: Oct 14, 2009
CFAT: Oct 27, 2009
Medical: Oct 28, 2009
Interview: Mar 31, 2010
Merit Listed: Mar 31, 2010
Position Offered:
Sworn In:
BMQ Starts:


----------



## cook87

Recruiting Centre: London, ON
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1: Field Artillery
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date:  March 16th, 2010
First Contact Date:  March 16th, 2010
CFAT Completed: March 30th, 2010
References Contact: TBA
Medical & Interview: TBA
Merit Listed: TBA
Position Offered: TBA
Sworn In:  TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA


----------



## Samanthafaye

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Edmonton
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armored soldier
Trade Choice 2: Artillery Soldier
Trade Choice 3: Vehicle Mechanic
Application Date:  March 29th, 2010
First Contact Date: March 30th,2010
CFAT Completed: TBA
References Contact: TBA
Medical & Interview: TBA
Merit Listed: TBA
Position Offered: TBA
Sworn In:  TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA


AAAnd the waiting game has begun, he told me they should be giving me a call in april, fingers crossed.


----------



## AaronJohnTurner

Samanthafaye said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: CFRC Edmonton
> Regular/Reserve:  Regular
> Officer/NCM:  NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Armored soldier
> Trade Choice 2: Artillery Soldier
> Trade Choice 3: Vehicle Mechanic
> Application Date:  March 29th, 2010
> First Contact Date: March 30th,2010
> CFAT Completed: TBA
> References Contact: TBA
> Medical & Interview: TBA
> Merit Listed: TBA
> Position Offered: TBA
> Sworn In:  TBA
> Basic Training Begins: TBA
> 
> 
> AAAnd the waiting game has begun, he told me they should be giving me a call in april, fingers crossed.





You applied for exactly what I did, at the same CFRC, except that my one and two were switched around. Hopefully we get calls this month!


----------



## cn

Recruiting Center- Mississauga CFRC
Regular/Reserve- Regular 
Officer/NCM- NCM
Trade Choice 1- Med Tech
Trade Choice 2- 
Trade Choice 3- 
Application Date- March 30
First Contact - March 30
CFAT- April 14
Interview- 
Medical- 
Back Check-
References Contacted- 
Merit Listed- 
Position Offered- 
Sworn In- 
BMQ Starts-


----------



## The_Unabooboo

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Durham
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry 
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer 
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soider
Application Date:  Jan,11 2010
First Contact Date: March 9 2010
CFAT Completed: March 23 2010
References Contact: TBA
Medical & Interview: Apl. 26 2010
Merit Listed: TBA
Position Offered: TBA
Sworn In:  TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA


----------



## Danni_Girl

Recruiting Center ~ Kingston	
Regular/Reserve ~ Regular
Officer/NCM ~ NCM
Trade Choice 1 ~ RMS Clerk 
Trade Choice 2 ~ LCIS Tech (Rec suggested it)
Trade Choice 3  
Application Date ~ March 8, 2010
CFAT ~ March 23, 2010
Medical ~ April 13, 2010
Interview ~ April 29, 2010
References Contact ~ TBA
Position Offered ~ TBA
Sworn In ~ TBA
Basic Training Begins ~ TBA


----------



## Jaybar

Update:

Recruting Center: CFRC Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Reg force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: July 28/09
First Contact: July 30/09
References contacted: Aug 3-10/09
Med, aptitude completed : Jan 20/10
Interview completed: Jan 20/10
Merit Listed: March 31/10
Position Offered: TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA

Coming up on a year of waiting now .


----------



## NazTheEternal

*Recruiting Centre:* CFRC Toronto
*Regular/Reserve:*  Regular
*Officer/NCM:*  NCM
*Trade Choice 1:* Artillery
*Trade Choice 2:* Infantry
*Trade Choice 3:* Armour
*Application Date:*  March 24, 2010
*First Contact Date:* March 24, 2010
*CFAT Completed:* March 29, 2010
*References Contact:* TBA
*Medical & Interview:* April 19, 2010
*Merit Listed:* TBA
*Position Offered:* TBA
*Sworn In:*  TBA
*Basic Training Begins:* TBA


----------



## MP_Bound

*UPDATE*



Recruiting Centre: CFRC Oshawa
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1: MP 
Trade Choice 2: Armoured Solider
Trade Choice 3: Boatswain
Application Date:  Nov 2009
First Contact Date: Nov 2009
CFAT Completed: Nov 2010
References Contact: Nov
Medical & Interview: Jan 2009
Merit Listed: March 2010
Position Offered: April 7 2010 Armoured Solider
Sworn In:  June 2010
Basic Training Begins: July 24th


----------



## cn

MP_Bound said:
			
		

> *UPDATE*
> 
> 
> 
> Recruiting Centre: CFRC Oshawa
> Regular/Reserve:  Regular
> Officer/NCM:  NCM
> Trade Choice 1: MP
> Trade Choice 2: Armoured Solider
> Trade Choice 3: Boatswain
> Application Date:  Nov 2009
> First Contact Date: Nov 2009
> CFAT Completed: Nov 2010
> References Contact: Nov
> Medical & Interview: Jan 2009
> Merit Listed: March 2010
> Position Offered: April 7 2010 Armoured Solider
> Sworn In:  June 2010
> Basic Training Begins: July 24th



Congrats!  Will you be changing your name to 'Armoured Soldier Bound' now? ;D


----------



## MP_Bound

cn said:
			
		

> Congrats!  Will you be changing your name to 'Armoured Soldier Bound' now? ;D



haha nawww, cause I will be an MP, just a matter of time. Just have to go through a couple years of armoured and then hope that they accept an OT


----------



## manhtu

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Mississauga
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1: MP
Trade Choice 2: Infantry 
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date:  March 18, 2010
First Contact Date: March 19 2010
CFAT Completed: March 31, 2010
References Contact: TBA
Medical & Interview: TBA
Merit Listed: TBA
Position Offered: TBA
Sworn In:  TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA


----------



## paufler

Update:


Recruiting Centre: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armour
Trade Choice 3: Signal Operator
Application Date: December 6th, 2009
First Contacted:  December 8th, 2009
CFAT completed :January 27th, 2010
References Contacted: Pending
BackCheck Completed: Unsure
Medical Completed: January 28th, 2010
Interview completed: January 27th, 2010
Medical Received: April 07, 2010 (additional forms were required from my doctor.  Submitted March 18)
Position Offered: pending
Sworn in: pending
Basic Training Begins: pending


----------



## gwones

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Mississauga
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1: AES Op 
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
(First) Application Date:  January, 2009
First Contact Date: January, 2009
CFAT Completed: February, 2009
References Contact: February, 2009
Medical & Interview: December, 2009 & March 26th, 2010
Merit Listed: March 29th, 2010
Position Offered: TBA
Sworn In:  TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA


----------



## Blecter

I'll post mine up as 2 parts, since it switched up part way through.

Started as:
Recruiting Centre: CFRC St. John's
Regular/Reserve:  Reg Force
Officer/NCM:  Officer
Trade Choice 1: Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 3: Armored Officer
Application Date:  Late October 2009
First Contact Date: Early November 2009
CFAT Completed: November 2009
References Contact: November 2009
Medical & Interview: November 2009

Then in the beginning of March I changed my mind, thus my apply looked like this:

Recruiting Centre: CFRC St. John's
Regular/Reserve:  Reg Force
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Change Date: March 11th, 2010
Update Interview: March 11th, 2010
Merit Listed: March 11th, 2010
Position Offered: March 17th, 2010 - Combat Engineer
Sworn In:  TBD
Basic Training Begins: July 26th, 2010

It's been a few weeks since I was talking to CFRC St. John's, so I am thinking of calling in the next week or so to see if I can get any new information. Very excited to start my CF career!


----------



## owa

Recruting Center:  Charlottetown, PE
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Armoured
Trade Choice 2:  Field Artillery
Trade Choice 3:  Sig Ops
Application Date:  January 7th, 2010
CFAT:  January 13th, 2010
Medical:  If things stay on schedule, then it will be April 14th, 2010.
Interview:  If things stay on schedule, then it will be April 14th, 2010.
Position Offered:  N/A
Basic Training Begins:  N/A


----------



## ToolMaker

Recruting Center: CFRC Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Reg force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: LCIS Tech
Trade Choice 2: ATIS Tech
Trade Choice 3: EGS Tech
Application Date: March 16/10 Online Application
First Contact: March 16/10
References contacted: TBA
Med, aptitude completed: TBA 
Interview completed: TBA 
Merit Listed: TBA
Position Offered: TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA


----------



## Cleric515

****UPDATE****

Recruiting Centre: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Marine Electrician
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: August 2009
First Contacted:  September 2009
CFAT completed : Skipped As I Have A Dual Diploma In Electrical and Electronic Technology
References Contacted: September 2009
BackCheck Completed: Septemeber 2009
Medical Completed: October 14, 2009
Interview completed: October 14, 2009
Medical Received: October 28, 2009
Position Offered: April 12, 2010
Sworn in: TBA
Basic Training Begins: August 2nd

(going in semi skilled, oooooohhh yah)


----------



## Rafterman1

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:Medical Technician (SEP)
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Original App Oct 17/09.  New App March 17/10
CFAT:TBA
Interview: TBA
Medical: TBA
References Contacted: TBA
Backcheck: TBA
Position offered: TBA
Sworn in: TBA
Basic Training Begins:TBA

Unbelievable, The march 17/10 app LOST. Recruiter from Kelowna sent it but CFRC Van has no record of recieving it to this day.


----------



## Jotz

Recruiting Center: CFRC London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 2:Sig Op
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: March 3/10
CFAT:March 18/10
Interview: April 6/10
Medical: April 7/10
References Contacted: Do not know.
Backcheck: Do not know.
Position offered: April 12/10, Armoured Soldier
Sworn in: August 5/10
Basic Training Begins: August 30/10


----------



## MP_Bound

Jotz said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC London
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1:Armoured Soldier
> Trade Choice 2:Sig Op
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: March 3/10
> CFAT:March 18/10
> Interview: April 6/10
> Medical: April 7/10
> References Contacted: Do not know.
> Backcheck: Do not know.
> Position offered: April 12/10, Armoured Soldier
> Sworn in: August 5/10
> Basic Training Begins: August 30/10




Wow that was quick eh! congrats! I am going for amoured as well, start my basic july 26th.


----------



## Jotz

MP_Bound said:
			
		

> Wow that was quick eh! congrats! I am going for amoured as well, start my basic july 26th.



Yeah it sure was, I feel very lucky. Thanks very much, best of luck to you. 

And thanks very much mariomike! I'm very excited.


----------



## matthewpayie

Recruting Center: Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Med Tech
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: November 24, 2009
First Contact: December 1, 2009
Med, aptitude, Interview completed : December 8, 2009
Merit listed: January, 2010
Position Offered: April 12, 2010, Med Tech
Swearing in: August 6, 2010
Basic Training Begins: August 23, 2010

So pumped right now.


----------



## Polski

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: June, 2009
First Contact: Sept, 2009
Med, aptitude, Interview completed : Sept, 2009
Merit listed: Sept, 2009
Position Offered: April 12, 2010, Infantry Officer
Swearing in: August 24, 2010

Unfortunately Between my original medical and job offer I broke my jaw.  Jaw is 100% healed but had to submit additional paperwork as I am currently Medical unfit at this time according to the Canadian Military.  Hopefully I will be approved since basic is so far away and off I go.  If not, just another bump in the road!  I will get in eventually 
Basic Training Begins: Sept 07, 2010


----------



## MP_Bound

Jotz said:
			
		

> Yeah it sure was, I feel very lucky. Thanks very much, best of luck to you.
> 
> And thanks very much mariomike! I'm very excited.



Yeah, just think...I will be in week 6 by the time you get to basic!...maybe depending on course dates, i might run into ya and be on the same course after basic with ya!

I have been hearin amoured is back logged 2 months.

See ya on the greener side of the hill


----------



## Rafterman1

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:Medical Technician (SEP)
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Original: March 17/10, Re-submitted- Apr12/10
CFAT:TBA
Interview: TBA
Medical: TBA
References Contacted: TBA
Backcheck: TBA
Position offered: TBA
Sworn in: TBA
Basic Training Begins:TBA

March17/10 app - Recruiter from Kelowna sent it to CFRC Van - Van has no record of recieving it. Can only speculate to what happened.


----------



## happybikers

1-
Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery Soldier-Air Defence
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: sep 15 09
First Contact: sep 17 09
CFAT: Did it 4 years ago
Interview: schedule oct 7th 09
Medical: Oct 7th, 09
Merit Listed: Oct 12 09
Position Offered: March 4

refused the offer .

**Update**

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:Combat engineer
Trade Choice 2:Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Armoured
Application Date: sep 15 09
First Contact: sep 17 09
CFAT: Did it 4 years ago
Interview: update march 30
Medical: Oct 7th, 09
Merit Listed: march 30
Position Offered: april 13 (Combat engineer)
Sworn in: August 11
Basic Training Begins: August 30/10


 ;D


----------



## paufler

Update:


Recruiting Centre: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armour
Trade Choice 3: Signal Operator
Application Date: December 6th, 2009
First Contacted:  December 8th, 2009
CFAT completed :January 27th, 2010
References Contacted: Unsure
BackCheck Completed: Unsure
Medical Completed: January 28th, 2010
Interview completed: January 27th, 2010
Medical Received: April 07, 2010 (additional forms were required from my doctor.  Submitted March 18)
Merit Listed: April 12, 2010
Position Offered: pending
Sworn in: pending
Basic Training Begins: pending


----------



## Latrine2

Recruiting Center: CFRC New Westminster
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2: Armoured Officer
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: March 25, 2010
CFAT: Pending
Interview: Pending
Medical: Pending
References Contacted: Unknown
Backcheck: Unknown
Position offered: Pending
Sworn in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## Pte. Caswell

Recruting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Med Tech
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: 14 NOV 2009
First Contact: 14 NOV 2009
Med, aptitude completed : 4 DEC 2009
Interview completed: 4 DEC 2009
PLAR Submitted: 8 DEC 2009
Merit listed: 14 DEC 2009
Name came up for job offer: 19 FEB 2010
PLAR completed: 7 APR 2010
Position offered: 8 APR 2010
Sworn in: 14 APR 2010
Basic Training Begins: 19 APR 2010 at CFLRS


----------



## TheNoob

*Update!!*

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery Soldier
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soldier
Application Date: March 3rd, 2010
First Contact: March 26th, 2010
References Contacted: TBD
CFAT Completed: April 14th, 2010
First Interview: TBD
Medical: Part 1 and 2 scheduled for April 28th, 2010
Swear In: TBD
BMQ Start Date: TBD

wohooo!


----------



## Neolithium

****UPDATE****
Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Signal Operator - 215
Application Date: September 14, 2009
First Contact: September 22, 2009
References Contacted: September 22, 2009
Fingerprints Submitted: October 1, 2009
CFAT Completed: September 30, 2009
First Interview: September 17, 2009
Second Interview: December 7th, 2009 - Trade choice change (Vision is V4)
Medical Part 1: November 24, 2009
Medical Part 2: November 24, 2009
Enhanced Reliability Granted: January 2010
Merit Listed: March 2010
Position Offered: April 12, 2010
Swear In: TBD - Told to expect swear in this July
BMQ Start Date: August 2, 2010

Well, a great update for me! My MCC called on Monday morning to offer me a position with the Canadian Forces as a Signal Operator which I of course quickly and happily accepted.  I should be hearing back in the next week or two with some enrollment details, and he informed me I would be starting BMQ on August 2nd this year - swearing in will most likely be sometime in July closer to my start date.  All in all, the process took less time than I expected but it was well worth the wait.


----------



## Sticktoyourguns

Recruiting Center: CFRC Montréal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NCI OPS
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: March 10/2009
CFAT:March 12/2009
Interview: 03/2010
Medical: 01/2010
References Contacted: Yes
Backcheck: Complete
Position offered: April 13/10
Sworn in: August 25th 2010
Basic Training Begins: Sept 7th 2010, CFLRS Det Borden


----------



## RedMan

Recruiting Centre: Windsor
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: LCIS
Trade Choice 2: ATIS
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Mar 3, 2010
First Contacted:  Mar 3, 2010
CFAT completed : Mar 10 ,2010
References Contacted: Apr 5, 2010
Medical Completed: Apr 13, 2010 (said I was quite healthy)
Interview completed: Apr 14, 2010 (said I did very well)
Medical Received: Pending (Should be 2 or 3 weeks)
Position Offered: Pending
Sworn in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

I was told I could have been merit listed already, they are just waiting for the medical to come back from Ottawa. I also told them to do my PLAR still, but I want to be enrolled as soon as possible, and I now want to do at least "some" of the POET training. I did most of what what POET contains 15 years ago, but honestly, I don't remember half of it, even being a tech for 14 years.

So I may be enrolled, but the PLAR won't hold my process up, and I may be offered a position before the PLAR is done. The only benefit of the PLAR for me is to maybe skip some of POET. If not, thats OK by me too. I'm pumped!


----------



## AaronJohnTurner

UPDATE  ;D


Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery - Field
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3: Vehicle Tech
Application Date: Mar 8, 2010
First Contacted:  April 15, 2010
CFAT completed : Booked April 29 ,2010
References Contacted: Pending
Medical Completed:Booked April 29, 2010
Interview completed:Booked April 29, 2010
Medical Received: Pending 
Position Offered: Pending
Sworn in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

Got my CFAT, medical, and interview all booked for the same day.


----------



## Samanthafaye

A.Turner said:
			
		

> UPDATE  ;D
> 
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Artillery - Field
> Trade Choice 2: Armoured
> Trade Choice 3: Vehicle Tech
> Application Date: Mar 8, 2010
> First Contacted:  April 15, 2010
> CFAT completed : Booked April 29 ,2010
> References Contacted: Pending
> Medical Completed:Booked April 29, 2010
> Interview completed:Booked April 29, 2010
> Medical Received: Pending
> Position Offered: Pending
> Sworn in: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending
> 
> Got my CFAT, medical, and interview all booked for the same day.






LUCKY.


----------



## lofty10

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery - Field
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: March 10, 2010
First Contacted:  March 15, 2010
CFAT completed : March 24 ,2010
References Contacted: Yes
Medical Completed:March 24, 2010
Interview completed:March 24, 2010
Medical Received: Pending 
Position Offered: Pending
Sworn in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

Told I should be contacted in one or two weeks.  That was last week so anytime now I hope.


----------



## lstpierre

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Aug 2008
First Contacted: Aug 2008
CFAT completed : Sept 2008
References Contacted: Sept 2008
Medical Completed: Sept 2008 / Updated Sept 2009
Interview completed: Sept 2008 / updated Sept 2009 
Aircrew Selection: November 2009
Medical Received:  Air factor A1 Jan 2010
Position Offered: April 16, 2010
Sworn in: Sept 15, 2010
Basic Training Begins: Sept 27, 2010

Can't believe it!!


----------



## Beech Boy

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver/New West
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Oct 2007
First Contacted: May 2008
CFAT completed : May 2008
References Contacted: May 2008
Medical Completed: May 2008 / Updated Nov 2008 (ACS) / Updated Nov 2009
Interview completed: May 2008 / updated April 2009 / updated March 2010
Aircrew Selection: November 2008
Medical Received:  Air factor A1 Dec 2009
Position Offered: April 16, 2010
Sworn in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Sept 27, 2010

If I'm dreaming don't pinch me, cause I don't wanna wake up!


----------



## AaronJohnTurner

I would be happy to refrain from doing so! Congrats! ;D


----------



## Danni_Girl

Recruiting Center ~ Kingston   
Regular/Reserve ~ Regular
Officer/NCM ~ NCM
Trade Choice 1 ~ RMS Clerk 
Trade Choice 2 ~ LCIS Tech (Rec suggested it)
Trade Choice 3  
Application Date ~ March 8, 2010
CFAT ~ March 23, 2010
Medical ~ April 29, 2010
Interview ~ April 29, 2010
References Contact ~ TBA
Position Offered ~ TBA
Sworn In ~ TBA
Basic Training Begins ~ TBA

Update:  Medical was moved to the same day at the interview.  A little disappointed as I was looking forward to getting the medical out of the way.. more so because I had heart surgery 5 years ago and know that will hold things up a bit.. I hope they don't find me unfit because of the surgery, I'm actually in better health now because of it.  :-\


----------



## AndyRad

** UPDATE **

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Crewman
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: infantry
Application Date: aug 24/09
References contacted: Oct 2009
CFAT: 9/24/09
Interview: 9/24/09
Medical: 9/24/09
Position Offered: Crewman - 011 (i think)
Sworn in: 8/25/10
BMQ starts on: 9/7/10 CFB Borden

*updated for: 
References Contacted, Offer, Swear in date and BMQ start


----------



## sweetnloaded

UPDATE

Recruting Center: Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: INT
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: October 4, 2009
First Contact: October 14, 2009
Medical: January 5, 2010
CFAT: January 5, 2010
1st Interview: January 5, 2010
NOAB and 2nd Interview: April 11-16, 2010
Position Offered: April 16, 2010
Basic Training @ CFLRS: September 6, 2010 - December 12, 2010


----------



## kadriennec

kadriennec said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Halifax
> Regular/Reserve:  Regular
> Officer/NCM:  NCM
> Trade Choice 1: AEC OP
> Trade Choice 2: Med Tech
> Trade Choice 3: N/A
> Application Date:  September 2, 2009
> First Contact Date:  Oct, 2009
> CFAT Completed: April 8, 2010
> References Contact: ?
> Medical & Interview: April 8, 2010
> Merit Listed: TBA
> Position Offered: TBA
> Sworn In:  TBA
> Basic Training Begins: TBA




*Update*
Vision came back V4, changed trade choice to ATIS Tech. Update interview scheduled April 26, 2010


----------



## darkskye

Recruiting Centre: Barrie
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Military Police
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: April 8th, 2010
First Contacted:  April 8th, 2010
CFAT Completed : August 28th, 2008
References Contacted: Unsure
BackCheck Completed: Unsure
Medical Completed: April 29, 2010
Interview completed: May 11th, 2010
Medical Received: Pending
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Sworn in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## ozn0g

ozn0g said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Victoria, BC
> Regular/Reserve:  Regular
> Officer/NCM:  NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Field Artillery
> Trade Choice 3: N/A
> Application Date:  September 25th, 2009
> First Contact Date:  November, 2009
> CFAT Completed: April 19 2010
> References Contact: January, 2010
> Medical & Interview Completed: April 19 2010
> Merit Listed: ?
> Position Offered: ?
> Sworn In:  ?
> Basic Training Begins: ?
> 
> I'm a little pissed because I've seen people that applied 10 days before me and there heading off to BMQ right now and all I've been notified of is that my back check is done... Oh well. I just want to get on my way already.



*UPDATE* Finished my CFAT, medical, and interview on Monday. The officer said he wished he could offer me a job but I would most likely have to wait until Sept before any kind of job offer for the infantry. Oh well, I'll wait I guess. However when Sept rolls around and I still haven't received a call... I'm joining Arty.


----------



## 2010newbie

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: November 16, 2009
First Contacted:  November 16, 2009
CFAT Completed : January 4, 2010
References Contacted: Yes
BackCheck Completed: Yes
Medical Completed: January 26, 2010
Interview completed: January 25, 2010
Aircrew Selection Completed: March 11, 2010
Medical Received - Aircrew Factor (1): April 10, 2010
Position Offered: March 26, 2010
Sworn in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

EDIT: Replace "Yes" with actual dates for Medical and position info. Added ACS date.


----------



## treysik

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: LCIS
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: March 30th 2010
First Contacted: March  30th  2010
Backcheck completed: Pending
CFAT : Completed -  April 6th 2010
Medical Part 1: Completed - April 7th 2010
Medical Part 2: Pending
ERC: Completed
Interview: Completed - April 7th 2010
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Swearing in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending (Likely October)


----------



## sherry1988

Recruiting Centre: Peterborough, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: SigOp
Trade Choice 2: LCIS Tech
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: Dec 21, 2009
First Contacted:  Dec 21, 2009
CFAT completed : Jan 21 ,2010
References Contacted: Yes
Medical Completed: Feb 11, 2010
Interview completed: Feb 11, 2010
Medical Received: Had to submit additional info regarding broken neck in 2008, just submitted paperwork this week (long process) 
Position Offered: Pending
Sworn in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## p2shanmu

engineer1 said:
			
		

> **UPDATE**
> 
> Recruiting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer DEO
> Trade Choice 1: AEROSPACE ENGINEER
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: JUNE 2009
> CFAT: JUNE 2009
> Interview: JULY 2009 (AIR COMBAT SYSTEMS OFFICER)
> Medical: OCTOBER 2009
> STATUS:TBD
> Sworn in: TBD
> BMOQ: TBD
> 
> I changed my options last week. Now AERE is the only option in my file. Medical got cleared after I submitted new documents for ACSO. So now I have the clearance for AERE. Probably I have to do another interview in the near future.




**UPDATE**

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer DEO
Trade Choice 1: AEROSPACE ENGINEER
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: JUNE 2009
CFAT: JUNE 2009
Interview: JULY 2009 (AIR COMBAT SYSTEMS OFFICER)
Medical: OCTOBER 2009
Interview: April 2010 (AERE)
Sworn in: TBD
BMOQ: TBD

Interview was pretty short and went well. I was informed that I'm merit listed, and will get the call in the coming weeks.


----------



## Latrine2

Update: Passed the CFAT, vision & hearing & heart & blood pressure good! Med 2 in a couple weeks, then on to the interview.

Recruiting Center: CFRC New Westminster
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer, Direct Entry
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2: Armoured Officer
Trade Choice 3: -Still Undecided-
Application Date: March 25, 2010
CFAT: Successful, April 21, 2010
Interview: Pending
Medical: Med 1 Successful, April 21, 2010. Med 2 scheduled for May 5.
References Contacted: Unknown
Backcheck: Unknown
Position offered: Pending
Sworn in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## boyblue

Just got the call today at 9am so pumped cant wait looks like BMQ,in Sept 7 or 14 get a call early next week with all details long wait 6 months good luck to all you still waiting it will happen. 


Recuriting center,Oshawa Ontario.
Regular forces.N.C.M.
Trade choice:1 Armoured soilder
Trade choice:2 boatswain
Trade choice:3 field artilary
Application date:Late October 2009
CFAT:November 3 2009
Medical:november 7 2009
References contacted :late November 2009
backcheck :Unknown
Interview:April,16 2010
Postion offered:Crewman April23 2010
Sworn in:Late August 2010
BMQ start date:Sept 14 2010



Will update on the BMQ start date get the call early next week said its eathier the 7th or 14th of Septmber.


----------



## MP_Bound

boyblue said:
			
		

> Just got the call today at 9am so pumped cant wait looks like BMQ,in Sept 7 or 14 get a call early next week with all details long wait 6 months good luck to all you still waiting it will happen.
> 
> 
> Recuriting center,Oshawa Ontario.
> Regular forces.N.C.M.
> Trade choice:1 Armoured soilder
> Trade choice:2 boatswain
> Trade choice:3 field artilary
> Application date:Late October 2009
> CFAT:November 3 2009
> Medical:november 7 2009
> References contacted :late November 2009
> backcheck :Unknown
> Interview:April,16 2010
> Postion offered:Crewman April23 2010
> Sworn in:Late August 2010
> BMQ start date:Sept 14 2010
> 
> 
> 
> Will update on the BMQ start date get the call early next week said its eathier the 7th or 14th of Septmber.



congrats....i leave july 24th for armoured soldier!


----------



## boyblue

Thanks and right back yet ya sure feels good when that call comes  good luck.


----------



## Pokiey

CFRC: Victoria
Regular force NCM
Trade choice:1 Sonar Op
Trade choice:2 
Trade choice:3 
Application date: March 2010
CFAT: March 2010
Medical: March 2010
References contacted: March 2010
Backchek: March 2010
Interview: March 2010
Merit Listed: April 2010
Position offered: Sonar Op April 23, 2010
Sworn in: August 2010
BMQ start date: Sept 7 in Borden

I'm sitting on top of the world right now, super excited!!


----------



## Veovius

Hi, I just dropped my app off today, but my dad lives out-of-country, and not a NATO one either, so this could be longer than expected due to background checks.

Recruting Center: Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Military Police
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: April 23, 2010
First Contact: 
Med, aptitude completed : 
PT Test completed: 
Interview completed: 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## mewingkitty

I went through the interview and aptitude test before doing my medical, hence it may seem my answers are wonky. I've been told that a position is being held pending my vision being approved. Apparently I'm sitting on the fence of being disqualified, but if I'm accepted, they're keeping a spot for weapons tech open for me. I'll know more next week. Hoping for the best for me, and anyone else waiting for a call. Cheers!

Recruiting center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/ NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer (Closed, and I'm not vision rated for combat arms)
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Technician
Trade Choice 3: Intelligence Operator (I've been informed this is no longer a non skilled trade)
Application date: February 2010
First Contact: I called the recruitment center April 6 to inform them I had moved. Booked my appointment at that time.
Med, Aptitude completed: Medical April 23 (Pending approval for vision, passed other than that), Aptitude April 22, passed.
PT Test completed: Pending
Interview completed: April 22, passed.
Position offered: Weapons technician, subject to medical approval for vision.
Sworn in: I can only hope...
Basic Training begins: Pending.


----------



## boyblue

Just update: Called me Monday the 26 of April.Sworn in date is Auguest 24 2010 then to Borden September 13 2010 for BMQ. Cant wait!!!


----------



## kadriennec

kadriennec said:
			
		

> *Update*
> Vision came back V4, changed trade choice to ATIS Tech. Update interview scheduled April 26, 2010



*Update2*
Had my update interview April 26. I was informed ATIS is no longer in demand. Switched to LCIS, completed interview. I am now awaiting Criminal/Credit check to be done. I was informed they are very busy right now and it could take up to 2 weeks. Provided their are no hiccups I should be merit listed once those checks are complete.


----------



## Pokiey

boyblue said:
			
		

> Just update: Called me Monday the 26 of April.Sworn in date is Auguest 24 2010 then to Borden September 13 2010 for BMQ. Cant wait!!!



Congrats!!!


----------



## DavieRocket77

I called yesterday to see the status of my file and was informed it had been transferred to a career counseller for review and I should get a call within a week. Does this mean I'm merit listed?


----------



## RedMan

Recruiting Centre: Windsor
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: LCIS
Trade Choice 2: ATIS
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Mar 3, 2010
First Contacted:  Mar 3, 2010
CFAT completed : Mar 10 ,2010
References Contacted: Apr 5, 2010
Medical Completed: Apr 13, 2010 (said I was quite healthy)
Interview completed: Apr 14, 2010 (said I did very well)
Medical Received: Apr 26, 2010
MERIT Listed: Apr 26, 2010
Position Offered: Pending
Sworn in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

Now that I am Merit listed, I was told I "should" get called with an offer sometime over the next 2 weeks.

I told them to do my PLAR afterward... as I wanted in as soon as possible. The PLAR will only benefit me in skipping some of POET (which I decided I want to do most of anyway for a refresher).


----------



## ToolMaker

Just an update.
I've 'bobbled' a bit. My first interest was joining the reserves. After some research I decided to apply for regs LCIS. Now after reviewing my qualifications, posting options and the like with my recruiter I am switching to ATIS. (Always had a love for aircraft-too old to be aircrew). My indecision may mean I have to wait until next year  , but sometimes good things come to those who wait.  :nod:

Recruting Center: CFRC Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Reg force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ATIS Tech (SEP)
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: March 16/10 Online Application
First Contact: March 16/10
References contacted: TBA
Med, aptitude completed: TBA 
Interview completed: TBA 
Merit Listed: TBA
Position Offered: TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA


----------



## paufler

Just got the call.  I'm in



			
				paufler said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Calgary
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Armour
> Trade Choice 3: Signal Operator
> Application Date: December 6th, 2009
> First Contacted:  December 8th, 2009
> CFAT completed :January 27th, 2010
> References Contacted: complete
> BackCheck Completed: complete
> Medical Completed: January 28th, 2010
> Interview completed: January 27th, 2010
> Medical Received: April 07, 2010 (additional forms were required from my doctor.  Submitted March 18)
> Merit Listed: April 12, 2010
> Position Offered: April 28, 2010
> Sworn in: October 06, 2010
> Basic Training Begins: October 18, 2010


----------



## McD

Infantry ??


Congrats!!!  Good on ya !  Stil hoping I get a call soon !


----------



## motox

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AES Op
Trade Choice 2: ATIS
Trade Choice 3: AVS
Application Date: April 6th
First Contacted:  April 14th, 2010
CFAT completed :2007 (I had applied for pilot - but my university marks were not competitive, I received a call 
a couple days before departure to Trenton that my aircrew selection was cancelled. Worked out for the better though. ) 

References Contacted: Pending
BackCheck Completed: Pending
Medical Completed:  April 27, 2010
Interview completed: April 27th, 2010
Medical Received:  Pending bloodwork and eye exam next week for AES Op.
Merit Listed: ?
Position Offered:?
Sworn in: ?
Basic Training Begins: Sounds like IF I am accepted it would be October , 2010

 ;D  Very excited!   

Congrats to all who have received offers!


----------



## Blecter

Blecter said:
			
		

> I'll post mine up as 2 parts, since it switched up part way through.
> 
> Started as:
> Recruiting Centre: CFRC St. John's
> Regular/Reserve:  Reg Force
> Officer/NCM:  Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Engineering Officer
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry Officer
> Trade Choice 3: Armored Officer
> Application Date:  Late October 2009
> First Contact Date: Early November 2009
> CFAT Completed: November 2009
> References Contact: November 2009
> Medical & Interview: November 2009
> 
> Then in the beginning of March I changed my mind, thus my apply looked like this:
> 
> Recruiting Centre: CFRC St. John's
> Regular/Reserve:  Reg Force
> Officer/NCM:  NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: N/A
> Trade Choice 3: N/A
> Application Change Date: March 11th, 2010
> Update Interview: March 11th, 2010
> Merit Listed: March 11th, 2010
> Position Offered: March 17th, 2010 - Combat Engineer
> Sworn In:  TBD
> Basic Training Begins: July 26th, 2010
> 
> It's been a few weeks since I was talking to CFRC St. John's, so I am thinking of calling in the next week or so to see if I can get any new information. Very excited to start my CF career!



**Update**

Recruiting Centre: CFRC St. John's
Regular/Reserve:  Reg Force
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Change Date: March 11th, 2010
Update Interview: March 11th, 2010
Merit Listed: March 11th, 2010
Position Offered: March 17th, 2010 - Combat Engineer - Accepted
Sworn In:  Week before flying out to basic training (between the 20th and 22nd of July I was informed)
Flying Out To Basic Training: July 24th, 2010
Basic Training Begins: July 26th, 2010


----------



## wollyworld

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Saskatoon
Regular/Reserve:  Reg Force
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Artillery Soldier - Field
Application Date: April 27, 2010
First Contact Date: April 28, 2010
CFAT Date: May 5th, 2010
References Contact: TBD
Medical & Interview: May 5th, 2010

I'm excited for May 5th, since I was lucky enough to have my CFAT, Medical and Interview to be booked in the same day!


----------



## TheNoob

***Update***

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Steward
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: March 3rd, 2010
First Contact: March 26th, 2010
References Contacted: TBD
CFAT Completed: April 14th, 2010
Medical: April 28th, 2010
First Interview: Scheduled for May 6th, 2010
Swear In: TBD
BMQ Start Date: TBD

My medical went well. I then talked to a recruiter and was told that Infantry and Artillery is closed (which were 2 of my choices) so then I put Armoured Soldier as my top choice and Steward as my 2nd. Steward is outside my box and an occupation I have never heard about. I told the recruiter I like to travel so he recommended that. I'm opened for anything that comes my way, so if they offer me a Steward position, so be it. I know I would love it.


----------



## Blecter

wollyworld said:
			
		

> I'm excited for May 5th, since I was lucky enough to have my CFAT, Medical and Interview to be booked in the same day!



One Day Processing, as my local RC calls it, is great in my opinion, because then you get everything over quickly. When I did mine (also did it all in the same day) it offered me lots of time to meet others from the area who were also applying to the Forces. Plus we got to checkout all the videos our RC had, which was pretty cool.


----------



## Rafterman1

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM - Semi skilled
Trade Choice 1:Medical Technician 
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Apr12/10
CFAT:TBA
Interview: TBA
Medical: TBA
References Contacted: TBA
Backcheck: TBA
Position offered: TBA
Sworn in: TBA
Basic Training Begins:TBA

No positions open for Semi-Skilled entry.  However, application is now before the Production Officer and Health Services Managing Authority to see if I can go in as NCM-SEP.


----------



## mariomike

Rafterman1 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM - Semi skilled
> Trade Choice 1:Medical Technician
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: Apr12/10
> CFAT:TBA
> Interview: TBA
> Medical: TBA
> References Contacted: TBA
> Backcheck: TBA
> Position offered: TBA
> Sworn in: TBA
> Basic Training Begins:TBA
> 
> No positions open for Semi-Skilled entry.  However, application is now before the Production Officer and Health Services Managing Authority to see if I can go in as NCM-SEP.



You completed the PCP program through the JIBC. Can you not get in via Direct Entry?


----------



## AaronJohnTurner

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery - Field
Trade Choice 2: Armoured Crewman
Trade Choice 3: Vehicle Tech
Application Date: Mar 8, 2010
First Contacted:  April 15, 2010
CFAT completed : Completed April 29 ,2010
References Contacted: Sometime late March / early April
Medical Completed:Completed April 29, 2010
Interview completed:Completed April 29, 2010
Medical Received: TBA 
Position Offered: Pending
Sworn in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

Things went fairly smoothly today and I had a clean bill of health. Had to be interviewed for Crewman because Field Artillery is now closed. I was told I could be expecting an offer as early as next week.


----------



## Rafterman1

mariomike said:
			
		

> You completed the PCP program through the JIBC. Can you not get in via Direct Entry?



I am unsure.  Heres is what I was told word for word.

 Med Tech – NCMSEP is NOT closed. In fact it has 46 positions (at the time of this email). However, this does not apply to you because you do not need the schooling as you have already completed the PCP program from the JI. As such, you are now considered Semi-Skilled and qualify for a $10,000 signing bonus. Unfortunately, there are no positions for that. So, what we are trying to do is ask the Health Services Managing Authority to see if we can take an NCMSEP position to satisfy your situation.


----------



## mariomike

Rafterman1 said:
			
		

> I am unsure.  Heres is what I was told word for word.
> 
> Med Tech – NCMSEP is NOT closed. In fact it has 46 positions (at the time of this email). However, this does not apply to you because you do not need the schooling as you have already completed the PCP program from the JI. As such, you are now considered Semi-Skilled and qualify for a $10,000 signing bonus. Unfortunately, there are no positions for that. So, what we are trying to do is ask the Health Services Managing Authority to see if we can take an NCMSEP position to satisfy your situation.



Good luck, Rafterman. I hope that solution works.


----------



## Terry1026

Recruiting Centre: New Westminster (Vancouver, B.C)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: Air Traffic Control Operator
Trade Choice 3: (None)
Application Date: April 23rd, 2010
First Contacted:  April 28th, 2010
CFAT completed : May 4th (Next week)
References Contacted: Pending
BackCheck Completed: Pending
Medical Completed:  ?
Interview completed: ?
Medical Received:  May 4th, 1st Medical (Next Week)
Merit Listed: ?
Position Offered:?
Sworn in: ?
Basic Training Begins: ?

Hopefully I will be going to BMQ before summer ends.


----------



## aesop081

Terry1026 said:
			
		

> Trade Choice 2: Air Traffic Control Operator



The trade is called *"Aerospace Control Operator"*

http://www.forces.ca/html/aerospacecontroloperator_reg_en.aspx


----------



## megany

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: MARS Officer
Trade Choice 2: Air Combat Systems Officer
Trade Choice 3: Logistics Officer
Application Date: April 13, 2010
First Contacted:  April 21, 2010
CFAT completed: April 26, 2010
References Contacted: Pending
Medical Completed: scheduled for May 6, 2010
Interview completed: scheduled for May 6, 2010
Medical Received: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Sworn in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## 2010newbie

2010newbie said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: November 16, 2009
> First Contacted:  November 16, 2009
> CFAT Completed : January 4, 2010
> References Contacted: Yes
> BackCheck Completed: Yes
> Medical Completed: January 26, 2010
> Interview completed: January 25, 2010
> Aircrew Selection Completed: March 11, 2010
> Medical Received - Aircrew Factor (1): April 10, 2010
> Position Offered: March 26, 2010
> Sworn in:
> Basic Training Begins: Pending
> 
> EDIT: Replace "Yes" with actual dates for Medical and position info. Added ACS date.


Update.........

Enrolment Ceremony: July 14, 2010
FYOP RMCC: Aug 15 - Aug 28, 2010
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## mathabos

2010newbie said:
			
		

> Update.........
> 
> Enrolment Ceremony: July 14, 2010
> FYOP RMCC: Aug 15 - Aug 28, 2010
> Basic Training Begins: Pending



Congrats on finding out your dates. I'm selected for for ROTP also but when I called 2 days ago 
they could not tell me when I was swearing in. I guess ill try calling again early next week.


----------



## 2010newbie

mathabos said:
			
		

> Congrats on finding out your dates. I'm selected for for ROTP also but when I called 2 days ago
> they could not tell me when I was swearing in. I guess ill try calling again early next week.



I called a few days ago and they didn't give me any dates either, even though the dates must have been assigned since I received snail mail today. Check your snail mail and follow up with CFRC for sure....

Good luck!

Jay


----------



## paufler

McD said:
			
		

> Infantry ??
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!  Good on ya !  Stil hoping I get a call soon !





Infantry, no.  I wish.  I got offered Sig Op.  I'm still stoked about it though.


----------



## JonCL

Woo! Finally got the call.


Not sure of the exact dates so I put down my best estimate.

Recruiting Centre: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Radar Technician (Navy) NETTP
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Late October
First Contacted:  Early November
CFAT completed : Early November
Medical Completed:  Same day as CFAT
References Contacted: Late November
BackCheck Completed: Unknown
Interview completed: Early December
Medical Received: January
Merit Listed: February
Position Offered: April 29th
Swearing in Ceremony: August 18th
Basic Training Begins: Sept 7th!


I had to wait until April for them to re-open the trade, and then I called a time or two... or maybe three  :-X  

When all is said and done it will be about 10 and a half months from time of sending in my application to shipping off to boot camp. It's good to finally know something for sure, and now when everybody asks me if I've heard from the navy yet I have solid answer. I swear, if I had to listen to one more old person tell me they got through it all in less than a week I was gonna go crazy (and no doubt they walked to boot camp barefoot and in the snow).

On the bright side, I get 4 extra months to get in shape, so I fully expect to be a gazelle by the time September arrives.


----------



## MP_Bound

JonCL said:
			
		

> Woo! Finally got the call.
> 
> 
> Not sure of the exact dates so I put down my best estimate.
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Halifax
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Radar Technician (Navy) NETTP
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: Late October
> First Contacted:  Early November
> CFAT completed : Early November
> Medical Completed:  Same day as CFAT
> References Contacted: Late November
> BackCheck Completed: Unknown
> Interview completed: Early December
> Medical Received: January
> Merit Listed: February
> Position Offered: April 29th
> Swearing in Ceremony: August 18th
> Basic Training Begins: Sept 7th!
> 
> 
> I had to wait until April for them to re-open the trade, and then I called a time or two... or maybe three  :-X
> 
> When all is said and done it will be about 10 and a half months from time of sending in my application to shipping off to boot camp. It's good to finally know something for sure, and now when everybody asks me if I've heard from the navy yet I have solid answer. I swear, if I had to listen to one more old person tell me they got through it all in less than a week I was gonna go crazy (and no doubt they walked to boot camp barefoot and in the snow).
> 
> On the bright side, I get 4 extra months to get in shape, so I fully expect to be a gazelle by the time September arrives.



Please don't call Basic Military Qualification 'boot camp' that is an American term, something you should know considering.
Just in case you forgot what country you were from, here's the flag 
Can you guess what Country it is...I will give you a hint, starts with a "C"


----------



## mariomike

JonCL said:
			
		

> Woo! Finally got the call.
> Position Offered: April 29th
> Swearing in Ceremony: August 18th
> Basic Training Begins: Sept 7th!



Congratulations to both, JonCL and MP_Bound.


----------



## JonCL

MP_Bound said:
			
		

> Please don't call Basic Military Qualification 'boot camp' that is an American term, something you should know considering.
> Just in case you forgot what country you were from, here's the flag
> Can you guess what Country it is...I will give you a hint, starts with a "C"



Have a bad day? An American spit in your cherrios? Here's a tip... Relax.

And thanks Mariomike, I'm really looking forward to getting started. I may not have posted much, but I've been checking these forums every other day since before I applied. It has been a big help.


----------



## MP_Bound

JonCL said:
			
		

> Have a bad day? An American spit in your cherrios? Here's a tip... Relax.
> 
> And thanks Mariomike, I'm really looking forward to getting started. I may not have posted much, but I've been checking these forums every other day since before I applied. It has been a big help.



i just figured you would have a lil more respect for the military you are about to join by referring to training in the proper manner, stop deflecting and admit your mistake, something it appears you will have to learn from scratch when you get to basic


----------



## Dou You

MP_Bound said:
			
		

> i just figured you would have a lil more respect for the military you are about to join by referring to training in the proper manner, stop deflecting and admit your mistake



...



			
				MP_Bound said:
			
		

> something it appears you will have to learn from scratch when you get to basic



...much like your spelling and grammar?


----------



## MSEng314

Once you get there it doesn't really matter what you call it, as long as you get it done...


----------



## RedMan

Got the call today... Woo Hoo!


updated:

Recruiting Centre: Windsor
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: LCIS
Trade Choice 2: ATIS
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Mar 3, 2010
First Contacted:  Mar 3, 2010
CFAT completed : Mar 10 ,2010
References Contacted: Apr 5, 2010
Medical Completed: Apr 13, 2010 (said I was quite healthy)
Interview completed: Apr 14, 2010 (said I did very well)
Medical Received: Apr 26, 2010
MERIT Listed: Apr 26, 2010
Position Offered: May 3, 2010
Sworn in date: July 8, 2010
Basic Training Begins: July 24th, 2010

Got the call today. I was offered LCIS! Someone else cancelled so I got an earlier offer than what I was expecting (October). Funny thing is they didn't mention "where" BMQ will be, but said I would be "flown" there. Since Borden is only 5 hours away compared to 9 hours for St. Jean, I assume my BMQ will be in Quebec!

Two months from application to offer... not bad. They are still doing my PLAR though, but I don't know if it will benefit me at all.

Thank god I have been doing PT. I am currently at about 40 pushups, 30 situps, level 6 on 20 meter shuttle run, and a good 4km run each day. Hopefully I can up the running alot before BMQ.

Don't give up hope guys... it will happen if it's meant to be...


----------



## MP_Bound

RedMan said:
			
		

> Got the call today... Woo Hoo!
> 
> 
> updated:
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Windsor
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: LCIS
> Trade Choice 2: ATIS
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: Mar 3, 2010
> First Contacted:  Mar 3, 2010
> CFAT completed : Mar 10 ,2010
> References Contacted: Apr 5, 2010
> Medical Completed: Apr 13, 2010 (said I was quite healthy)
> Interview completed: Apr 14, 2010 (said I did very well)
> Medical Received: Apr 26, 2010
> MERIT Listed: Apr 26, 2010
> Position Offered: May 3, 2010
> Sworn in date: July 8, 2010
> Basic Training Begins: July 24th, 2010
> 
> Got the call today. I was offered LCIS! Someone else cancelled so I got an earlier offer than what I was expecting (October). Funny thing is they didn't mention "where" BMQ will be, but said I would be "flown" there. Since Borden is only 5 hours away compared to 9 hours for St. Jean, I assume my BMQ will be in Quebec!
> 
> Two months from application to offer... not bad. They are still doing my PLAR though, but I don't know if it will benefit me at all.
> 
> Thank god I have been doing PT. I am currently at about 40 pushups, 30 situps, level 6 on 20 meter shuttle run, and a good 4km run each day. Hopefully I can up the running alot before BMQ.
> 
> Don't give up hope guys... it will happen if it's meant to be...



Hey congrats

Looks like I will be joining you on your BMQ, I am set to arrive at the mega on July 24th as well for the July 26th course start date.

See you then!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Johnson101 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: London, Ont
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1:Sig Op
> Trade Choice 2:Armourd
> Trade Choice 3:CBT Eng
> Re-Application Date: March 11, 2010
> CFAT:  Dec 18 2008
> First Contact: March 12, 2010
> Interview: March 15, 2010
> Medical: March 24, 2010
> Position Offered: TBD
> To be Sworn In: TBD
> BMQ Starts: TBD



Alittle up-date

Recruiting Center: London, Ont
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:Sig Op
Trade Choice 2:Armourd
Trade Choice 3:CBT Eng
Re-Application Date: March 11, 2010
CFAT:  Dec 18 2008
First Contact: March 12, 2010
Interview: March 15, 2010
Medical: March 24, 2010
Medical returned and cleared: March 29
Refrences contacted: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
To be Sworn In: TBD
BMQ Starts: TBD

Just waiting for the refrences to be contacted and then I'll be merit listed!!


----------



## DavieRocket77

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2:Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 3:MSE Ops
Application Date: Febuary 11, 2010
CFAT:Completed- Febuary 18, 2010
Interview:Completed- Febuary 18, 2010
Medical:Completed- Febuary 22, 2010
References Contacted: March 16th, 2010
Backcheck: March 16, 2010
Merit Listed: April 31st, 2010
Position offered: May 5th, 2010...Combat Engineer
Basic Training Begins: Nov 1st, 2010
Sworn in: waiting for exact date

I called in last week to find out my file had been transferred to a MCC and told I should get a call in a week. I couldn't wait any longer so I called in today and was put on the line with my MCC, he told me I was selected for "armoured soldier" and that I was lucky because there were very few positions for this trade. So, I gladly accepted the offer.

 Five minutes later the MCC calls me back and asks if he can get me my first choice "would I still want the position?" I said absolutely !!! He called me back about 2 hours later and gave me the news ........... I got in for Combat Engineer !!!!  I'm so excited and overjoyed with my process. The MCC told me that I lucked out because someone had rejected their offer and I was in the right place at the right time. So from start to finish about 3 months total......... WOOO HOOO !!!!!  I feel so lucky. and I can't wait to start my new carreer !!!


----------



## Samanthafaye

UPDATE:
------------------------------------------------------
Recruiting Centre: CFRC Edmonton
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armored soldier
Trade Choice 2: Artillery Soldier
Trade Choice 3: Vehicle Mechanic
Application Date:  March 29th, 2010
First Contact Date: March 30th,2010
CFAT Completed: TBA -May 13th!
References Contact: TBA
Medical & Interview: TBA
Merit Listed: TBA
Position Offered: TBA
Sworn In:  TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA
--------------------------------------------------

got the call for my CFAT!


----------



## McD

Congrats Rocket. That's the kind of news I am waiting for myself!  Good on you luck or not.


----------



## DavieRocket77

McD said:
			
		

> Congrats Rocket. That's the kind of news I am waiting for myself!  Good on you luck or not.


 thanks McD, all I can suggest is to make sure you keep in touch with your recruiter, I used to call in once every two weeks or so.


----------



## lotus

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:LCIS Tech
Trade Choice 2:Marine Engineer Mechanic
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: February 24, 2010
First Contact: March 10, 2010
CFAT:  March 17, 2010
Medical Part I: March 17, 2010
Medical Part II: April 15, 2010
Interview: May 11, 2010
Position Offered: TBD
To be Sworn In: TBD
BMQ Starts: TBD

My original 1st and 2nd trade choices were Med Tech and Combat Engineer. respectively. Shortly after my Medical Part II, I learned that Med Tech position was now closed, and that I didn't fulfill the Combat Engineer vision requirement. 
However, I had also wanted to be a LCIS Tech originally so I am lucky that position is still open


----------



## Nesopgal

Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Comm Research Op
Trade Choice 2: Nesop
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Febuary 1st, 2010
First Contact: Febuary 5th, 2010 (to let me know they had to wait for my medical file from prior service)
CFAT:  Passed during prior service
Medical : April 1st, 2010
Interview: April 16th, 2010
Meridt Listed: May 7th 2010
Position Offered: TBD
To be Sworn In: TBD
BMQ Starts: TBD

Just waiting to get my offer now  Can't wait to get back in. Anybody that is thinking of applying at CFRC  Montreal, they are amazing!


----------



## Miller97

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:Armoured
Trade Choice 2:Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: 25 January 2010
First Contact: 27 January 2010
CFAT:  5 February 2010
Medical: 5 February 2010
Interview 1: 5 February 2010
Interview 2: 15 April 2010
Merit Listed: 23 April 2010
Position Offered: 04 May 2010
To be Sworn In: TBD
BMQ Starts: 18 October 2010


----------



## DavieRocket77

Congrats!!! What trade did you receive?


----------



## Miller97

DavieRocket77 said:
			
		

> Congrats!!! What trade did you receive?



#1


----------



## Matt PEI

Recruiting Center: 721 Charlottetown Communication Regiment
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:Sig Ops
Trade Choice 2:Lines Technician
Trade Choice 3:Mechanic
Application Date: Febuary 2010
First Contact: Febuary 2010
CFAT: March 2010
Medical: April 2010
Interview 1: April 2010
Fitness Test: April 2010
Position Offered: Sig Ops
To be Sworn In: TBD
BMQ Starts: Hopefully end of june

Does anyone know if i would be going to Gagetown or kingston ontario for Basic? (I live in Prince Edward Island)


----------



## Cleric515

i highly doubt you'll be going in june MattPEI, people that are getting offers are getting notified for BMQ in November already. Contact your CFRC and ask them where they are with taking people in because when I phoned in april they told me they were already loading into September.


----------



## Matt PEI

Ah well if i dont get in this june ill have to wait untill next june cause im still in highschool next year  :boring: Thanks for the input tho! My friend who also applied is getting sworn in next thursday but i had some medical stuff to deal with so hopefully it doesnt delay the process to much  :-\


----------



## TheNoob

**Update**

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Artillery-Field defense
Application Date: March 3rd, 2010
First Contact: March 26th, 2010
References Contacted: TBD
CFAT Completed: April 14th, 2010
Medical: April 28th, 2010
First Interview: May 6th, 2010
Merit listed: May 6th, 2010
Swear In: TBD
BMQ Start Date: TBD

I have been merit listed for Armoured Soldier. The person that interviewed me said that I will probably be going to BMQ sometime in April if everything goes as planned.

Lots of time to get in better shape  :blotto:


----------



## MP_Bound

TheNoob said:
			
		

> **Update**
> 
> Recruiting Center: Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Armoured Soldier
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry
> Trade Choice 3: Artillery-Field defense
> Application Date: March 3rd, 2010
> First Contact: March 26th, 2010
> References Contacted: TBD
> CFAT Completed: April 14th, 2010
> Medical: April 28th, 2010
> First Interview: May 6th, 2010
> Merit listed: May 6th, 2010
> Swear In: TBD
> BMQ Start Date: TBD
> 
> I have been merit listed for Armoured Soldier. The person that interviewed me said that I will probably be going to BMQ sometime in April if everything goes as planned.
> 
> Lots of time to get in better shape  :blotto:



april? thats a long time to wait...are you sure of that one?


----------



## aesop081

Cleric515 said:
			
		

> i highly doubt you'll be going in june MattPEI, people that are getting offers are getting notified for BMQ in November already. Contact your CFRC and ask them where they are with taking people in because when I phoned in april they told me they were already loading into September.



hes joining as a reservist so everything you said is off the mark and does not apply to his situation.


----------



## Matt PEI

Thanks for the input CDN Aviator i was getting worried there for a second


----------



## TheNoob

MP_Bound said:
			
		

> april? thats a long time to wait...are you sure of that one?



Armoured is currently closed, and they're already filling up spots for November. By the time I get the offer after everyone else before me on the list, it will probably be for April's BMQ.


----------



## MP_Bound

TheNoob said:
			
		

> Armoured is currently closed, and they're already filling up spots for November. By the time I get the offer after everyone else before me on the list, it will probably be for April's BMQ.



i got my offer in the 2nd week of april, and got loaded onto the course july 26th....and i was told courses were loading for september! so its the luck of the draw


----------



## Nesopgal

291Hopeful said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Comm Research Op
> Trade Choice 2: Nesop
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: Febuary 1st, 2010
> First Contact: Febuary 5th, 2010 (to let me know they had to wait for my medical file from prior service)
> CFAT:  Passed during prior service
> Medical : April 1st, 2010
> Interview: April 16th, 2010
> Meridt Listed: May 7th 2010
> Position Offered: TBD
> To be Sworn In: TBD
> BMQ Starts: TBD
> 
> Just waiting to get my offer now  Can't wait to get back in. Anybody that is thinking of applying at CFRC  Montreal, they are amazing!



Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Comm Research Op
Trade Choice 2: Nesop
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Febuary 1st, 2010
First Contact: Febuary 5th, 2010 (to let me know they had to wait for my medical file from prior service)
CFAT:  Passed during prior service
Medical : April 1st, 2010
Interview: April 16th, 2010
Meridt Listed: May 7th 2010
Position Offered: Comm Research Op (May 11th, 2010)
To be Sworn In: October 6th, 2010
BMQ Starts: November 1st, 2010


GOT THE CALL!! So excited!


----------



## cn

**Update**
Recruiting Center- Mississauga CFRC
Regular/Reserve- Regular 
Officer/NCM- NCM
Trade Choice 1- Med Tech-SEP
Trade Choice 2- 
Trade Choice 3- 
Application Date- March 30
First Contact - March 30
CFAT- Completed April 14
Interview- 
Medical- Completed May 11
Back Check- Completed
References Contacted- 
Merit Listed- 
Position Offered- 
Sworn In- 
BMQ Starts-

Note:  I had to change my entry plan because all the spots for untrained/unskilled med tech were full, so now I'm applying via the SEP


----------



## CommTech13

Recruiting Center- Mississauga CFRC
Regular/Reserve- Regular 
Officer/NCM- NCM
Trade Choice 1- LCIS Tech
Trade Choice 2- 
Trade Choice 3- 
Application Date- May 12th (yes tomorrow lol)
First Contact - 
CFAT- 
Interview- 
Medical-
Back Check-
References Contacted- 
Merit Listed- 
Position Offered- 
Sworn In- 
BMQ Starts-

Talking to his today and he convinced me that LCIS tech was a better choice for what i wanted to do than a sig op, and i definitely agreed. He says the process will likely be very fast  :-\ crazy stuff i'll keep you guys updated

edit: hey cn you were at the sauga CFRC today too? small world.. might have seen you there..


----------



## cn

CommTech13 said:
			
		

> edit: hey cn you were at the sauga CFRC today too? small world.. might have seen you there..



Yeah, was in there this morning doing my medical.  Might have been sitting right next to you haha...


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Johnson101 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: London, Ont
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1:Sig Op
> Trade Choice 2:Armourd
> Trade Choice 3:CBT Eng
> Re-Application Date: March 11, 2010
> CFAT:  Dec 18 2008
> First Contact: March 12, 2010
> Interview: March 15, 2010
> Medical: March 24, 2010
> Medical returned and cleared: March 29 2010
> Refrences contacted: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> To be Sworn In: TBD
> BMQ Starts: TBD




Finally 

Recruiting Center: London, Ont
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:Sig Op
Trade Choice 2:Armourd
Trade Choice 3:CBT Eng
Re-Application Date: March 11, 2010
CFAT:  Dec 18 2008
First Contact: March 12, 2010
Interview: March 15, 2010
Medical: March 24, 2010
Medical returned and cleared: March 29 2010
Refrences contacted: May 2010
Position Offered: May 11 2010-Signal Operator
To be Sworn In: October 13 2010
BMQ Starts: November 1st 2010!!!!!


----------



## Nesopgal

What position did you get Johnson101? SigOp ?


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Opps, left that out, but yes I got chosen for Signal Operator!


----------



## CommTech13

UPDATE:
Recruiting Center- Mississauga CFRC
Regular/Reserve- Regular 
Officer/NCM- NCM
Trade Choice 1- LCIS Tech
Trade Choice 2- 
Trade Choice 3- 
Application Date- May 12th
First Contact - May 12th
CFAT- May 26th
Interview- 
Medical-
Back Check-
References Contacted- 
Merit Listed- 
Position Offered- 
Sworn In- 
BMQ Starts-


----------



## AaronJohnTurner

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery - Field
Trade Choice 2: Armoured Crewman
Trade Choice 3: Vehicle Tech
Application Date: Mar 8, 2010
First Contacted:  April 15, 2010
CFAT completed : Completed April 29 ,2010
References Contacted: Sometime late March / early April
Medical Completed:Completed April 29, 2010
Interview completed:Completed April 29, 2010
Medical Received: Not known
Position Offered: May 13, 2010 (Armoured Crewman)
Sworn in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: November 1st, 2010

I'M IN!


----------



## TheNoob

Hey! Congratulations bro.

I was merit listed on May 6th for Armoured  :blotto: but it's kind of weird....my references haven't been contacted  ???

Were you ever merit listed? Or ever told that you were?


----------



## Braver.Stronger.Smarter.

Got the call!

Recruiting Center- CFRC Calgary
Regular/Reserve- Regular 
Officer/NCM- NCM (SEP)
Trade Choice 1- Med Tech
Trade Choice 2- 
Trade Choice 3- 
Application Date- March 11
First Contact - March 29
CFAT- April 6
Interview- April 6
Medical- April 14
Back Check- No idea
References Contacted- April-ish
Merit Listed- No idea
Position Offered- May 13
Sworn In- August 25
Basic Training Begins- Sometime next summer after I'm done school

Almost exactly 2 months from start to finish. I wasn't expecting the call at all, so I was a little surprised. I was told during my interview that I wouldn't be given a position until I had my final letter of acceptance from my school and I won't get that till about the end of this month or possibly next month - I have to write my ACP this weekend and wait for the results from that. So...a little surprising, but I'm super excited!


----------



## wollyworld

Recruiting Center: CFRC Saskatoon
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured Crewman
Trade Choice 2: NES OP
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: April 27, 2010 
CFAT:  May 5, 2010 - Passed
Medical 1: May 5, 2010 - fractured wrist last year - told to get approval from family doctor.
Medical 2: May 12, 2010 - Completed and Approved by doctor.
Interview: May 5, 2010
Meridt Listed: ?
Position Offered: ?
To be Sworn In: ?
BMQ Starts: ?

I was told that crewman was closed, but NES OP was still open and that it was possible that I may get a call or offer in that trade. I was told now to wait for my medical to be reviewed. Hope all turns out well!


----------



## Rafterman1

-Jules- said:
			
		

> Got the call!
> 
> Recruiting Center- CFRC Calgary
> Regular/Reserve- Regular
> Officer/NCM- NCM (SEP)
> Trade Choice 1- Med Tech
> Trade Choice 2-
> Trade Choice 3-
> Application Date- March 11
> First Contact - March 29
> CFAT- April 6
> Interview- April 6
> Medical- April 14
> Back Check- No idea
> References Contacted- April-ish
> Merit Listed- No idea
> Position Offered- May 13
> Sworn In- August 25
> Basic Training Begins- Sometime next summer after I'm done school
> 
> Almost exactly 2 months from start to finish. I wasn't expecting the call at all, so I was a little surprised. I was told during my interview that I wouldn't be given a position until I had my final letter of acceptance from my school and I won't get that till about the end of this month or possibly next month - I have to write my ACP this weekend and wait for the results from that. So...a little surprising, but I'm super excited!



Im a bit confused here.  Please correct myself if I am wrong.  Im from BC, maybe it is different for you but I had to finish the PCP (EMT) course then apply to licensing (EMALB), for you it is Alberta College of Paramedics (ACP).    Your not done the course (EMT) according to your post.  The ACP allows someone to schedule a test without being complete the EMT course?


----------



## McD

A.Turn said:
			
		

> Position Offered: May 13, 2010 (Armoured Crewman)
> Sworn in: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: November 1st, 2010
> 
> I'M IN!



Congrats !! It's good to hear that a Combat Arms position was offered ! I may have missed any other posters saying they got one. But it was looking like things were calming down in this thread. Then again that may be the norm for the begining of a month I have no idea.  Good on ya !!!


----------



## The_Unabooboo

My process took an odd turn when all my first choices filled up just as I was put on the merit list.  So I changed up too some of the others I liked and got an offer by the end of the week. 

Recruiting Center: CFRC Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NES OP(switched from infantry solider on May 11 2010)
Trade Choice 2: MP(switched from armoured solider on May 11 2010)
Trade Choice 3: Infantry(moved to third since I was on the merit anyway)
Application Date: Jan 11, 2010
CFAT: Successful, Mar 23, 2010
Interview: April 26, 2010
Medical: Med 2 fit on April 29 2010
References Contacted: Unknown
Backcheck: Unknown
Position offered: May 14 2010-NES OP
Sworn in: Oct. 12 2010
Basic Training Begins: 1 Nov. 2010

So I'm in.  Just have to wait 6 months tell BMQ starts.


----------



## Nesopgal

Grats Unabobo, NES Op was my second choice, but I got my first one 
See you Nov. 1st!


----------



## TheNoob

Got a call from my recruiting center and she said my application is all good and now she told me that all my choices (Crewman, Artillery and Infantry) are still closed and Infantry will be closed until April 2011. She said Crewman and Artillery may open in 3 or 4 months. So the waiting continues  :blotto:


----------



## chujai11

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence Officer
Trade Choice 2: Logistics Officer
Trade Choice 3: Unknown
Application Date: Early November, 2009
First Contact: Early November, 2009
Aptitude completed: November 17, 2009
Interview completed: November 18, 2009
Medical Exam: December 7, 2009
Reference Contacted: Mid December to Late December, 2009
Merit Listed: January 10, 2010
Enrolment Date: N/A
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A

The trades I applied for were closed until April as told by my interviewer but I chose to wait. When April came by and the trades were still closed so I switched to the following:

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence Officer
Trade Choice 3: Logistics Officer
Application Date: Early November, 2009
First Contact: Early November, 2009
Aptitude completed: November 17, 2009
Interview #1 completed: November 18, 2009
Medical Exam: December 7, 2009
Reference Contacted: Mid December to Late December, 2009
Interview #2 (Update & Infantry) completed: April 21, 2010
Merit Listed: January 10, 2010 (Intelligence and Logistics) & May 10, 2010 for Infantry Officer
Position Offered: May 13, 2010 (Infantry Officer)
Enrolment Date: September 15, 2010
BMOQ Begins: September 27, 2010

I hope this information helps and make it clear on how the recruitment process runs. The wait was definitely worth it, just hang on tight to your goal and eventually you will have the chance to achieve it. Good luck to you all!!


----------



## TheNoob

Congratulations! You must be stoked! Happy for you. I totally believe waiting is worth it. I just got hired for a job in security, so waiting won't be that hard. It gives me even more time to get in better shape and more life experience.


----------



## AaronJohnTurner

TheNoob said:
			
		

> Hey! Congratulations bro.
> 
> I was merit listed on May 6th for Armoured  :blotto: but it's kind of weird....my references haven't been contacted  ???
> 
> Were you ever merit listed? Or ever told that you were?



No I wasn't. I wasn't told till the interview that my references had been contacted in advance, no word on merit listing or medical approval. I just got the job offer.


----------



## Braver.Stronger.Smarter.

Rafterman1 said:
			
		

> Im a bit confused here.  Please correct myself if I am wrong.  Im from BC, maybe it is different for you but I had to finish the PCP (EMT) course then apply to licensing (EMALB), for you it is Alberta College of Paramedics (ACP).    Your not done the course (EMT) according to your post.  The ACP allows someone to schedule a test without being complete the EMT course?



I think it is the difference between BC and Alberta that is confusing here. I was writing ACP for my EMR course which, as I heard from a BC guy at ACP last weekend, you guys don't have to do? Otherwise you're correct, I wouldn't be able to write my EMT ACP test without having done the course or under other very specific circumstances. Clear things up?


----------



## A-ryathker

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Application Date: sept 10, 2009
Trade1  Infantry
Trade 2 
Trade 3
First Contact: walked in to drop it off sept 10 booked CFAT then and there, 2009
Aptitude completed: september 17, 2009  (qualified for all trades)
Reference Contacted: sept, 2009
Changed my trade choices in late march once i was told my application didnt go anywhere since infantry was shut
Trade1  Infantry
Trade 2 Armoured 
Trade 3 Navy Boswain
Medical Exam: april 30, 2010
Interview (All my trades were closed so I was advised to try VEH TECH was interviewed for that trade) completed: May 5, 2010
Merit Listed: May 5 2010
Position Offered: May 13, 2010 (VEH TECH)
Enrolment Date: Oct 20, 2010
BMQ Begins: Nov 1, 2010

I really wanted a combat arms trade but since we are in a strange time where theres more people signing up then they need or can train in one year, I had to settle for mechanic job. At least ive been told ill still be a soldier first trades man second. 
See you guys Nov 1


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

A-ryathker said:
			
		

> I really wanted a combat arms trade but since we are in a strange time where theres more people signing up then they need or can train in one year, I had to settle for mechanic job. At least ive been told ill still be a soldier first trades man second.
> See you guys Nov 1



Theres a facebook group and also a topic here for the people going Novemeber 1st, check them out!


----------



## The_Unabooboo

To TheNoob.  You should switch up like I did.  I got on the merit list a few days after all the combat arms closed.  Didn't feel like mopping about for spots that MIGHT open in 4-18 months so I switched up.  And by the end of the week got an offer.  And I still get to ride around in a giant steel behemoth, blowing stuff up.  It's just that I'll be on a ship instead of in a tank.


----------



## Alea

The_Unabooboo said:
			
		

> And by the end of the week got an offer.



Congratulations!



> And I still get to ride around in a giant steel behemoth, blowing stuff up.  It's just that I'll be on a ship instead of in a tank.



Interesting...

Alea


----------



## IronTooks

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery, field
Trade Choice 3: Armoured
Application Date: September 19, 2009
First Contact: September 20, 2009
Aptitude completed: Late November, 2009
Interview completed: Late November, 2009
Medical Exam: Late November, 2009
Reference Contacted: December, 2009
Merit Listed: Not too sure
Enrolment Date: Not too sure.
Position Offered: Infantry.
Basic Training Begins: Late August/ September

I originally went in for Arty because Infantry closed last summer. I completed my interview for Arty in November 2009 and was good to go but just before my medical came back it closed for the fiscal year. So I contacted my recruiter and opted to switch to Infantry as my number 1 trade choice cause it was always what my heart was set on. Well, lone behold, I contacted the CFRC Vancouver a few days ago to see where my application stood and the fellow on the other line said I had been offered an Infantry position with the PPCLI and my BMQ will most likely begin at the end of this summer! Moral of the story, be patient with your application process and good things will happen. This has been a tough few months because I want nothing more than to get in there and begin my career with the CF. When I was told I had a job locked up for Infantry, I was extatic and this waiting game had become totally worth it. Best of luck to all of you with your applications!


----------



## Nesopgal

Grats A-ryathker!!!

Here is the link to the facebook page for our starting date: http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=116672095036895

Here is the link to our forum thread for our starting date: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/93633.0.html

See you soon  ;D


----------



## funkmasta

Rafterman1 said:
			
		

> Im a bit confused here.  Please correct myself if I am wrong.  Im from BC, maybe it is different for you but I had to finish the PCP (EMT) course then apply to licensing (EMALB), for you it is Alberta College of Paramedics (ACP).    Your not done the course (EMT) according to your post.  The ACP allows someone to schedule a test without being complete the EMT course?



It is different from province to province. I was just merit listed today, and I hope I get a call soon!! I got in to humber in toronto, and the PCP (primary care paramedic) program is 2 years! I've read that in BC the program is 6 months or even less.. I'm excited for the program though, its a renowned school, only 85 seats for about 2500 applicants. I manage to get in to the program.. so I'm hoping I get the NCM-SEP.


----------



## mariomike

funkmasta said:
			
		

> It is different from province to province. I was just merit listed today, and I hope I get a call soon!! I got in to humber in toronto, and the PCP (primary care paramedic) program is 2 years! I've read that in BC the program is 6 months or even less.. I'm excited for the program though, its a renowned school, only 85 seats for about 2500 applicants. I manage to get in to the program.. so I'm hoping I get the NCM-SEP.



Congratulations, Funkmasta. 

PCP at Humber College is an 82 credit Diploma:
http://www.humber.ca/program/07651

All PCP programs in Ontario are Diploma:
http://www.health.gov.on.ca/english/public/program/ehs/edu/schools.html#3

The University of Toronto's Paramedic Degree:
http://www.utsc.utoronto.ca/~jtprogs/paramedicine.html

PCP at JIBC is a 33 credit Certificate:
http://learning.jibc.ca/TPOnline/TPOnline.dll/Public%20Program/PROGRAMNO=PROG2003091915194505149505


----------



## megany

*UPDATE:*

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: MARS Officer
Trade Choice 2: Air Combat Systems Officer - no positions were available and based on further research, decided to remove this choice from my list anyway (so it all worked out okay!)
Trade Choice 3: Logistics Officer - was apparently closed when I applied
Application Date: April 13, 2010
First Contacted:  April 21, 2010
CFAT completed: April 26, 2010
References Contacted: May 14, 2010 (one reference)
Medical Completed: May 6, 2010
Interview completed: May 6, 2010
Medical Received: Pending - had to get a form signed by my doctor which was sent to the recruiting centre last week
Position Offered: Pending
Sworn in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

I've thought about applying for years (visited recruiting centres in Halifax, Calgary and Ottawa) and now that I've finally gone for it and applied I can't believe how quickly things are moving!  My interviewer was confident I would be attending the July NOAB - we'll see.


----------



## A-ryathker

IronTooks said:
			
		

> I originally went in for Arty because Infantry closed last summer. I completed my interview for Arty in November 2009 and was good to go but just before my medical came back it closed for the fiscal year. So I contacted my recruiter and opted to switch to Infantry as my number 1 trade choice cause it was always what my heart was set on. Well, lone behold, I contacted the CFRC Vancouver a few days ago to see where my application stood and the fellow on the other line said I had been offered an Infantry position with the PPCLI and my BMQ will most likely begin at the end of this summer! Moral of the story, be patient with your application process and good things will happen. This has been a tough few months because I want nothing more than to get in there and begin my career with the CF. When I was told I had a job locked up for Infantry, I was extatic and this waiting game had become totally worth it. Best of luck to all of you with your applications!




wow....... howd you get a job in infatry when everyone else is beeing told no can do till 2011??? lol.. oh we..ll congrats man! mabey after 4 yrs ill see about OTing over there


----------



## Brie21

Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured
Trade Choice 2: VEH Tech
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: August 10, 2009
First Contacted: ----
References contacted: Aug 13, 2009
CFAT completed : sept 30 2009
Medical completed: sept 30 2009
Interview completed: sept 30 2009
Position Offered: veh tech
Merit listed: mar16
Swearing in: Oct 30
Basic Training Begins: nov1

Its been a while but definitely worth the wait.... now i cant wait to go in November


----------



## Terry1026

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AC Op
Trade Choice 2: RMS Clerk <--- pretty sure i am going to get a job offer as a RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: April 23rd 2010
First Contact: April 28th 2010
Aptitude completed: May 4th 2010
Interview completed: TBA
Medical Exam: May 12th 2010
Reference Contacted:TBA
Merit Listed: TBA
Enrolment Date: TBA
Position Offered: TBA
Basic Training Begins: Hopefully within this year


Waiting for call for interview


----------



## Barmecide

Terry1026, RMS Clerk was my first choice (1/7 I might add. the first 6 closed on me), it's been closed since April 21st I believe.
I did one day testing on May 4th also. You might want to reconsider your options if you're depending on RMS Clerk. I'd call your recruiter if I were you.

You don't want to get there and be told you have to reschedule your interview so you can read up on a new trade.


----------



## Neolithium

****UPDATE****
Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Signal Operator - 215
Application Date: September 14, 2009
First Contact: September 22, 2009
References Contacted: September 22, 2009
Fingerprints Submitted: October 1, 2009
CFAT Completed: September 30, 2009
First Interview: September 17, 2009
Second Interview: December 7th, 2009 - Trade choice change
Medical Part 1: November 24, 2009
Medical Part 2: November 24, 2009
Enhanced Reliability Granted: January 2010
Merit Listed: March 2010
Position Offered: April 12, 2010
Swear In: July 23, 2010
BMQ Start Date: August 2, 2010

Another fantastic phone call for me this morning, so I figured I'd post a quick (And apparently final) update.  My enrollment package is being mailed out today, head to the Recruiting Center to fill out some paperwork on July 21st and on the 23rd I'll be sworn in.  Hop a plane July 31st to start my new career!


----------



## Terry1026

Barmecide said:
			
		

> Terry1026, RMS Clerk was my first choice (1/7 I might add. the first 6 closed on me), it's been closed since April 21st I believe.
> I did one day testing on May 4th also. You might want to reconsider your options if you're depending on RMS Clerk. I'd call your recruiter if I were you.
> 
> You don't want to get there and be told you have to reschedule your interview so you can read up on a new trade.



Thanks for letting me know, I called the CFRC and they said they will let me know but they said they don't see a problem with it currently so. Crossing my fingers and waiting.


----------



## Nesopgal

Neolithium said:
			
		

> ****UPDATE****
> Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Signal Operator - 215
> Application Date: September 14, 2009
> First Contact: September 22, 2009
> References Contacted: September 22, 2009
> Fingerprints Submitted: October 1, 2009
> CFAT Completed: September 30, 2009
> First Interview: September 17, 2009
> Second Interview: December 7th, 2009 - Trade choice change
> Medical Part 1: November 24, 2009
> Medical Part 2: November 24, 2009
> Enhanced Reliability Granted: January 2010
> Merit Listed: March 2010
> Position Offered: April 12, 2010
> Swear In: July 23, 2010
> BMQ Start Date: August 2, 2010




Hey conrats!
How did you get your interview before your first contact? And how did you get your interview before the CFAT ?
Sorry just confused about your dates a little bit.


----------



## PMedMoe

291Hopeful said:
			
		

> How did you get your interview before your first contact? And how did you get your interview before the CFAT ?
> Sorry just confused about your dates a little bit.



Not to mention, how were his references contacted the same day as his first contact?

I suspect it's not *you* who is confused about the dates.


----------



## Neolithium

Thanks for catching that. I completely botched up dates with adding/removing/editing information.  Talk about embarrassing; as for the first contact, they got a hold of me the day before my references letting me know I'd have to make an appointment with the Commissionaires, pick up some paperwork from the CFRC and head down for fingerprinting; I think it was just the staff being very proactive during my application process.  I'm not sure what people considered "First contact", perhaps it's always assumed to be the first conversation that arranges CFAT & Medical testing, but I just used the first time I heard from the recruiting center after dropping my application off.

*Dates Corrected*
Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Signal Operator - 215
Application Date: September 14, 2009
First Contact: September 22, 2009
References Contacted: September 23, 2009
CFAT Completed: September 30, 2009
Fingerprints Submitted: October 1, 2009
First Interview: October 29, 2009
Medical Part 1: November 24, 2009
Medical Part 2: November 24, 2009
Second Interview: December 7th, 2009 - _Trade Change due to Medical_
Enhanced Reliability Granted: January 2010
Merit Listed: March 2010
Position Offered: April 12, 2010
Swear In: July 23, 2010
BMQ Start Date: August 2, 2010

Hope that fixes up the confusion I may have caused.


----------



## Nesopgal

Got it   ;D


----------



## Heimdall

Recruting Center: London 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NCI OP
Trade Choice 2: NAV COM
Trade Choice 3: - - - - -
Application Date: May 11, 2010
First Contact: May 11, 2010
CFAT completed : May 12th 2010 ( All Trades )
Medical completed: ((Waiting))
Interview completed: ((Waiting))
Position Offered: ((Waiting))
Basic Training Begins: ((Waiting))


Just got call for Interview, but had to turn down the date. Need to have Med and Interview booked for the same day. Told me to expect a call by the end of the week.


----------



## kadriennec

*Update*

Application Date: Sept. 2, 2009
Trade 1: AC OP
Trade 2: Med Tech
Aptitude/medical/interview: April 7th, 2010

Trade change due to vision V4
Trade 1: ATIS (filled within a week), then LCIS
Update interview: April 26th
Merit Listed: Sometime in the second week of May, 2010
Job Offer: LCIS - May 25, 2010
BMQ: July 26, 2010 - St. Jean

Not sure when various checks were done.


----------



## Nesopgal

Wow... Crazy how you get an offer after a bunch of us, and you leave in July...
Your one lucky person!!!


----------



## cn

**Update**

Recruiting Center- Mississauga CFRC
Regular/Reserve- Regular 
Officer/NCM- NCM
Trade Choice 1- Med Tech-SEP
Application Date- March 30
First Contact - March 30
CFAT- Completed April 14
Medical- Completed May 11
Interview- May 27
Back Check- Completed
Merit Listed- May 27
Position Offered- 
Sworn In- 
BMQ Starts-

**I was told to expect "the call" in the next week or two.  Finges crossed till then.


----------



## ShortBus

Recruiting Center: CFRC/D St. John's
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sig Op
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3:  Comm Research Op
Application Date: May 27, 2019
First Contacted: ----
References contacted: tba
CFAT completed : tba
Medical completed: tba
Interview completed: tba
Position Offered: tba
Merit listed: tba
Swearing in: tba
Basic Training Begins: tba


I didn't realize until last night that there are no Combat Arms positions open, so I guess I'll have to change Infantry out later.


----------



## readytogo

Recruiting Center:Edmonton
Reg/Res:Reserve
Officer/NCM:NCM
TRade Choice 1:Combat engineer
Trade Choice 2":Sig op
TRade Choice 3:armored Recce
Application date:late april
First Contact: I phoned one week later
CFATreviously written dont have to do it again
MEd/Interview/PT:June 21, 2010
offer: heres hoping
Basic starts: ?


----------



## Delta26

Recruiting Center: Kitchener Ontario
Reg/Res:Regular
Officer/NCM:NCM
Trade Choice 1:LCIS
Trade Choice 2:COMM RSCH
Trade Choice 3:armored Troop
Application date:May 27 2010
First Contactending
CFATending
MEd/Interview/PTending
offerending
Basic starts: Pending​


----------



## darkskye

UPDATE:

Recruiting Centre: Barrie
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Signal Operator
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Military Police
Application Date: April 8th, 2010
First Contacted:  April 8th, 2010
CFAT Completed : May 25, 2010
References Contacted: Unsure
BackCheck Completed: Unsure
Medical Completed: April 29, 2010
Interview Completed: Pending
Medical Received: April 29, 2010
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Sworn in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## funkmasta

cn said:
			
		

> **Update**
> 
> Recruiting Center- Mississauga CFRC
> Regular/Reserve- Regular
> Officer/NCM- NCM
> Trade Choice 1- Med Tech-SEP
> Application Date- March 30
> First Contact - March 30
> CFAT- Completed April 14
> Medical- Completed May 11
> Interview- May 27
> Back Check- Completed
> Merit Listed- May 27
> Position Offered-
> Sworn In-
> BMQ Starts-
> 
> **I was told to expect "the call" in the next week or two.  Finges crossed till then.



best wishes! what school will you be going to? Georgian? Gerogian was my second choice but I decided to go to humber.
Good Luck!


----------



## funkmasta

Recruiting Center- Kitchener, On
Regular/Reserve- Regular 
Officer/NCM- NCM (SEP)
Trade Choice 1- Med Tech-SEP
First Contact - January 5
Application Date- March 29
CFAT- Completed April 5
Medical- Completed April 19
Interview- April 22
Back Check- Completed
Merit Listed- May 18
Position Offered- 
Sworn In- 
BMQ Starts-

Humber if I get the SEP. 
BMQ wont likely be possible until after the 2 year program, because the paramedic program runs until the end of May, because of ride-outs.

Can anyone tell me what life on a 2 year SEP is like? Will I be doing anything related to the army? Or does my military life basically begin after the program?

Thanks (and sorry if I missed some good threads when searching)


----------



## cn

funkmasta said:
			
		

> best wishes! what school will you be going to? Georgian? Gerogian was my second choice but I decided to go to humber.
> Good Luck!



Thanks, good luck to you too!  I actually went to Humber (north campus) for 2 other programs before I decided to join the forces, but they were full for the Sept. entry and I didn't want to wait another year; so I got into the PCP program at CTS in Barrie for Sept.  

You'll love Humber, tons of good times & good people.  Just don't spend too much time at CAPs (the pub) like I did ;D


----------



## J_Delorme

Recruiting Center: Mississauga
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer - DEO
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 2: Maritime Systems Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 3: Naval Combat Systems Engineering Officer
Application Date: Mar 26, 2010
First Contact: April 1, 2010, 2010
CFAT: April 28, 2010
Interview completed: May 25, 2010
Medical Exam: Upcoming June 08, 2010
References/Security: Pending
NOAB:
Merit Listed: 
Enrolment Date:
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:

Overall, it has been a  very smooth process. I was told that an Aug/Sept BOTP would not likely happen due to the timing. I should expect a Jan, 2011 BOTP if everything else falls into place.


----------



## Delta26

Recruiting Center: Kitchener Ontario
Reg/Res:Regular
Officer/NCM:NCM
Trade Choice 1:LCIS
Trade Choice 2:COMM RSCH
Trade Choice 3:Armoured Troop
Application date:May 27 2010
First Contact:May 31 2010
CFAT- Completed: Pending
Medical- Completed: Pending
Interview: Pending
Back Check: Pending
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Sworn In: Pending
BMQ Starts: Pending


----------



## Veovius

Veovius said:
			
		

> Hi, I just dropped my app off today, but my dad lives out-of-country, and not a NATO one either, so this could be longer than expected due to background checks.
> 
> Recruting Center: Victoria
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Military Police
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: April 23, 2010
> First Contact: May 28, 2010
> Med, aptitude completed :
> PT Test completed:
> Interview completed :
> Position Offered:
> Basic Training Begins:


----------



## darkskye

UPDATE:

Recruiting Centre: Barrie
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Signal Operator
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Military Police
Application Date: April 8th, 2010
First Contacted:  April 8th, 2010
CFAT Completed : May 25, 2010
References Contacted: Unsure
BackCheck Completed: Unsure
Medical Completed: April 29, 2010
Interview Completed: June 17, 2010
Medical Received: April 29, 2010
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Sworn in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## Delta26

wow.. they're just motoring you through there, Darkskye.

just hope mine goes as fast.. not looking forwards to winter manoeuvres.. but.. it is what it is...


----------



## CommTech13

Delta26 said:
			
		

> wow.. they're just motoring you through there, Darkskye.
> 
> just hope mine goes as fast.. not looking forwards to winter manoeuvres.. but.. it is what it is...



Well since your first choice is LCIS tech, if I were to speculate i would say that your process would be relatively quick based on my current experience, and what i understand about the current recruiting of LCIS techs. BUT don't take my word for it as everyone's process is different and who knows it could be next year when or if you get in. Jusy my :2c:


----------



## Delta26

i get that, CommTech. As much as i would LOVE to wind up hitting St .Jean right around October, i don't hold my breath for it.


----------



## Heimdall

Recruting Center: London 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NCI OP
Trade Choice 2: NAV COM
Trade Choice 3: - - - - -
Application Date: May 11, 2010
First Contact: May 11, 2010
CFAT completed : May 12th 2010 ( All Trades )
Medical completed:  Set for June 3
Interview completed: Set for June 3
Position Offered: ((Waiting))
Basic Training Begins: ((Waiting))


((Updating, edit function was giving me issues, no option to edit the older post. Is there a time limit?)


----------



## PMedMoe

Heimdall said:
			
		

> ((Updating, edit function was giving me issues, no option to edit the older post. Is there a time limit?)



24 hours.


----------



## Nesopgal

Delta26 said:
			
		

> i get that, CommTech. As much as i would LOVE to wind up hitting St .Jean right around October, i don't hold my breath for it.



They are filling up courses for November right now...


----------



## raiden1985

Recruiting Centre: Charlottetown
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NESOP
Trade Choice 2: Sonar Operator
Trade Choice 3: Steward
Application Date: March 5th
First Contacted:  March 12, 2010
CFAT Completed : March 23, 2010
References Contacted: Unsure Completed
BackCheck Completed: Unsure Completed
Medical Completed: April 9, 2010
Interview Completed: Pending
Medical Received: Pending
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Sworn in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

I called last week and I was told they are still waiting for my medical file to clear. I find it weird that I couldn't start my application unless there was a position open.

I probably would receive and update on my Medical file sometime in June.


----------



## PMedMoe

raiden1985 said:
			
		

> I find it weird that I couldn't start my application unless there was a position open.



Not much point in doing the processing, paperwork, etc for a trade that isn't open.


----------



## McD

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Not much point in doing the processing, paperwork, etc for a trade that isn't open.



There are also many folks already processed and waiting on these positions. This is how it was explained to me. You'll moved through and be contacted when they can get you in the game.


----------



## HavocSteve

Recruiting Centre: Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: LCIS
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: October ?, 2009
First Contacted:  October ?, 2009
CFAT completed : November ?,2009 ------------------------- Re-taking CFAT for Tech trades. Waiting on the waver to clear. 
References Contacted: November 4, 2009
Medical Completed: November 6, 2009
Interview completed: November 16,  2009
Medical Received: January 15, 2010
Position Offered: Pending
Sworn in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

Got a call from DND today by a MCpl and I forgot since it seemed like I was just another person to just float off the system, so it was a shock to get a call about me re-taking the CFAT and that the MCpl put a haste note on my application to get finished so he can book a CFAT if it goes well. So it's back to studying my math and fractions ect. so I can score higher on the CFAT this time round.


----------



## ShortBus

Recruiting Center: CFRC/D St. John's
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sig Op
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3:  Comm Research Op
Application Date: May 27, 2010
First Contacted: June 2, 2010
References contacted: tba
CFAT completed : tba
Medical completed: tba
Interview completed: tba
Position Offered: tba
Merit listed: tba
Swearing in: tba
Basic Training Begins: tba


----------



## BrandonSharp

Recruiting Centre: Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: LCIS Tech
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech
Trade Choice 3: Vehicle Tech
Application Date: June 2, 2010
First Contacted:  N/A
CFAT completed: N/A
References Contacted: N/A
Medical Completed: N/A
Interview completed: N/A
Medical Received: N/A
Position Offered: N/A
Sworn in: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A


----------



## IronTooks

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery, field
Trade Choice 3: Armoured
Application Date: September 19, 2009
First Contact: September 20, 2009
Aptitude completed: Late November, 2009
Interview completed: Late November, 2009
Medical Exam: Late November, 2009
Reference Contacted: December, 2009
Merit Listed: April, 2010
Enrolment Date: July 29th, 2010
Position Offered: Infantry.
Basic Training Begins: August 23rd, 2010


----------



## CanadianKirby

Location: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Choice 1: Infantry
Choice 2: Signal Operator
Choice 3: Armoured Crewman
Application: March 14th, 2010
First Contact: March 14th, 2010
Aptitude: March 24th, 2010
Medical: April 14th, 2010 (no urine sample collected)
Interview: April 14th, 2010
Merit Listed: April 14th, 2010
Position Offered: Signal Operator (April 24th, 2010)
Basic: September 13th, 2010 - Borden, Ontario


----------



## raiden1985

CanadianKirby said:
			
		

> Location: CFRC Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Choice 1: Infantry
> Choice 2: Signal Operator
> Choice 3: Armoured Crewman
> Application: March 14th, 2010
> First Contact: March 14th, 2010
> Aptitude: March 24th, 2010
> Medical: April 14th, 2010 (no urine sample collected)
> Interview: April 14th, 2010
> Merit Listed: April 14th, 2010
> Position Offered: Signal Operator (April 24th, 2010)
> Basic: September 13th, 2010 - Borden, Ontario



I thought all BMQ is done at St Jean ????


----------



## PMedMoe

raiden1985 said:
			
		

> I thought all BMQ is done at St Jean ????



Nope.


----------



## Rafterman1

Update

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM - Semi skilled
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician 
Application Date: Apr12/10
CFAT: June 7
Interview: June 7
Medical: June 7
References Contacted: TBA
Backcheck: TBA
Position offered: TBA
Sworn in: TBA
Basic Training Begins:TBA


----------



## ShortBus

ShortBus said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC/D St. John's
> Regular/Reserve: Reg
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Sig Op
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry
> Trade Choice 3:  Comm Research Op
> Application Date: May 27, 2010
> First Contacted: June 2, 2010
> References contacted: tba
> CFAT completed : tba
> Medical completed: tba
> Interview completed: tba
> Position Offered: tba
> Merit listed: tba
> Swearing in: tba
> Basic Training Begins: tba




I was just talking to the CFRC, and I was told that my best bet is to wait until the new year to apply for any Sig Op or Combat arms trade. Now I have more time for PT.


----------



## megany

*UPDATE*

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: MARS Officer
Trade Choice 2: Air Combat Systems Officer - no positions were available and based on further research, decided to remove this choice from my list anyway (so it all worked out okay!)
Trade Choice 3: Logistics Officer - was apparently closed when I applied
Application Date: April 13, 2010
First Contacted:  April 21, 2010
CFAT completed: April 26, 2010
References Contacted: May 14, 2010 (one reference)
Medical Completed: May 6, 2010
Interview completed: May 6, 2010
Medical Received: early June 2010
Merit Listed: June 7, 2010
NOAB notice:  Pending
NOAB:  Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Sworn in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

Now I have to wait for the call for the NOAB... seeing as how the next one is coming up in July I will be checking my phone obsessively!


----------



## HavocSteve

Recruiting Centre: Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: LCIS
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: October ?, 2009
First Contacted:  October ?, 2009
CFAT completed : November 4,2009 ------------------------- Re-taking CFAT June 28, 2010.
References Contacted: November 4, 2009
Medical Completed: November 6, 2009
Interview completed: November 16,  2009
Medical Received: January 15, 2010
Position Offered: Pending
Sworn in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

Could have retaken the CFAT dis-morning but I slept in and would also like the waiting period to do more math and IQ tests and prep more for the CFAT. So I called around 3ish, seems I got the ok to re-take the test and MCpl had a look over my GED or HS Diploma and things looked good. Hoping that I can score high enough and be given a chance at BMQ and prove I can do this!


----------



## BrandonSharp

HavocSteve said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Oshawa
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: LCIS
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: October ?, 2009
> First Contacted:  October ?, 2009
> CFAT completed : November 4,2009 ------------------------- Re-taking CFAT June 28, 2010.
> References Contacted: November 4, 2009
> Medical Completed: November 6, 2009
> Interview completed: November 16,  2009
> Medical Received: January 15, 2010
> Position Offered: Pending
> Sworn in: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending
> 
> Could have retaken the CFAT dis-morning but I slept in and would also like the waiting period to do more math and IQ tests and prep more for the CFAT. So I called around 3ish, seems I got the ok to re-take the test and MCpl had a look over my GED or HS Diploma and things looked good. Hoping that I can score high enough and be given a chance at BMQ and prove I can do this!





Noticed you applied for the same position at the same RC as me...lol. Just pointing that out


----------



## HavocSteve

89Sharp said:
			
		

> Noticed you applied for the same position at the same RC as me...lol. Just pointing that out



Ahaha, well it happens. If your out east a little bit more, Oshawa is the only CFRC within the east end (Courtice, Bowmanville, Newcastle). Did you end up doing the CFAT and such? I was finished everything within a month or 2 really but my clearance was/is taking taking forever. Not even sure after they told me months ago that it was my Credit Check but it's been 3 months since they told me it takes that long. I should start a blog if I make it in lol. Any news about your position ? (or status update on your file).


----------



## BrandonSharp

HavocSteve said:
			
		

> Ahaha, well it happens. If your out east a little bit more, Oshawa is the only CFRC within the east end (Courtice, Bowmanville, Newcastle). Did you end up doing the CFAT and such? I was finished everything within a month or 2 really but my clearance was/is taking taking forever. Not even sure after they told me months ago that it was my Credit Check but it's been 3 months since they told me it takes that long. I should start a blog if I make it in lol. Any news about your position ? (or status update on your file).



Well, it'll be a week tomorrow since I've put in my application. I haven't got any dates for my CFAT yet, and I have to send in an extra security form because my damn day lives in Bermuda and I had lived with him for 7 years lol. When I applied they told me the LCIS trade was open and that everything "should" roll on with no hiccups, so we'll just wait and see


----------



## Rafterman1

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM - Semi skilled
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician 
Application Date: Apr12/10
CFAT: June 7
Interview: June 7
Medical 1 & 2 : June 7 & 8
References Contacted: TBA
Backcheck: TBA
Position offered: TBA
Sworn in: TBA
Basic Training Begins:TBA


----------



## mariomike

Things are looking positive, Rafterman.


----------



## ShortBus

ShortBus said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC/D St. John's
> Regular/Reserve: Reg
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Sig Op
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry
> Trade Choice 3:  Comm Research Op
> Application Date: May 27, 2010
> First Contacted: June 2, 2010
> References contacted: tba
> CFAT completed : tba
> Medical completed: tba
> Interview completed: tba
> Position Offered: tba
> Merit listed: tba
> Swearing in: tba
> Basic Training Begins: tba


I've got my application on hold until next year.


----------



## McD

ShortBus said:
			
		

> I've got my application on hold until next year.



Hang tight , sorry to hear. Wasn't an easy choice Im sure.


----------



## aesop081

HavocSteve said:
			
		

> Could have retaken the CFAT *dis-morning *



WTF ??


----------



## ShortBus

McD said:
			
		

> Hang tight , sorry to hear. Wasn't an easy choice Im sure.


Good things happen for those who wait.


----------



## Alea

HavocSteve said:
			
		

> Could have retaken the CFAT dis-morning but I slept in



What?
So are you saying that you skipped redoing the CFAT _in part _ because you slept in?????

I'm sorry but I really have a hard time understanding you! Some people (ME FOR EXAMPLE) have been waiting to redo CFAT. I'll take your place with great pleasure. Thanks!

Which type of job do you think you're applying for? Club Med?

Oh... and when you get to BMQ and don't want to get up along with everyone else because you want to "sleep in"... I hope I'll be there to kick your little butt!... and trust me, I will!

Alea


----------



## aesop081

I just don't understand the word "dis-morning"...........

Is that gangsta inglish or something......


----------



## Alea

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I just don't understand the word "dis-morning"...........
> 
> Is that gangsta inglish or something......



No, he probably still had *caca* in his eyes from sleeping in so he could not see the key board!

Alea


----------



## McD

HavocSteve said:
			
		

> I got the ok to re-take the test and MCpl had a look over my * GED or HS Diploma * and things looked good.



You forget if you have a GED or HS Diploma? REALLY? REALLY!   Maybe its me but that doesn't sound like thing could look good. 




> Hoping that I can score high enough and be given a chance at BMQ and prove I can do this!



Don't worry you covered that and shown apt ability.


----------



## Neolithium

I'm still kind of in shock that someone slept in on the day they were due to rewrite their CFAT.  I've come across quite a few recruits at the local CFRC and every one of them were more than happy to show up around 30 minutes earlier than their scheduled time.  Setting a new time due to getting more studying in is one thing, but sleeping in and then rescheduling after the fact....just makes me shake my head.


----------



## Alea

Neolithium said:
			
		

> I'm still kind of in shock that someone slept in on the day they were due to rewrite their CFAT.  I've come across quite a few recruits at the local CFRC and every one of them were more than happy to show up around 30 minutes earlier than their scheduled time.  Setting a new time due to getting more studying in is one thing, but sleeping in and then rescheduling after the fact....just makes me shake my head.



Yes!
Too bad he lives so far from me! I would go wake him up every morning... and it would not be a coffee/croissant/honey/sun shine type of morning! 

Alea


----------



## Robbie4296

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular-(changed to Reserve 1 1/2 weeks ago)
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sig Op-(Combat Engineer  when changed to Reserve)
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: May 5, 2010
First Contacted:  TBA
CFAT Completed : TBA-(told when made change in a week, which was last week, no call)
References Contacted: Unsure 
BackCheck Completed: Pending
Medical Completed: Pending
Interview Completed: Pending
Medical Received: Pending
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Sworn in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending




As for first contact, well I have made all the phone calls to them, must be really busy down there.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Robbie4296 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular-(changed to Reserve 1 1/2 weeks ago)
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Sig Op-(Combat Engineer  when changed to Reserve)
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: May 5, 2010
> First Contacted:  TBA
> CFAT Completed : TBA-(told when made change in a week, which was last week, no call)
> References Contacted: Unsure
> BackCheck Completed: Pending
> Medical Completed: Pending
> Interview Completed: Pending
> Medical Received: Pending
> Merit Listed: Pending
> Position Offered: Pending
> Sworn in: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for first contact, well I have made all the phone calls to them, must be really busy down there.



It's all about patience my friend


----------



## Robbie4296

I totally agree, hurry up and wait, I just get into reading all these posts and reading about guys doing CFAT , etc before the background checks, and then by the time they are done all the medical, pt etc the background check comes in and they are ready to go, my background check has been going on for a while now, and some guys Ive Pm'd about Reserves here in Edmonton didnt have there applications in for more then a week or so and there medicals etc are happening this month, and allready did cfat.

Cant rush the process, it cant be rushed, and patience and time is what I have.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Robbie4296 said:
			
		

> Cant rush the process, it cant be rushed, and patience and time is what I have.



Good attitude!
Keep on checking in with the RC every couple to few weeks, even go into RC and see about your file. I hope everything works out for you. Good luck to you Robbie!


----------



## Robbie4296

Thanks Johnson101, yep will check the RC in a few weeks, they are 3 blocks from my house!, thanks for the luck.


----------



## Lare

Recruiting Center: CFRD Kelowna (CFRC Vancouver)
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NES Op
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: March 27, 2010
First Contacted: March 27, 2010
References contacted: Pending
CFAT completed : June 10, 2010
Medical completed: June 10, 2010
Interview completed: June 10, 2010
Position Offered: Pending
Merit listed: Pending
Swearing in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

Finally   Was going to join when I was 19, but dicked around and was not motivated enough to finish school (dropped out in grade 10). Got a job and 'settled' for the boring life.  Finally kicked my ass into joining again early 2008, but the day I was going to pick up my application for my GED, I found out my girlfriend and I were going to be parents! So I held off another year to help as much as I could, and in 2010 I completed my GED, and the next day met with the recruiter.  Can't wait!


----------



## McD

Congrats !  Good on ya! I hope it runs smooth for ya, truly.


----------



## J_Delorme

Quo vadis said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Mississauga
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer - DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Engineering Officer
> Trade Choice 2: Maritime Systems Engineering Officer
> Trade Choice 3: Naval Combat Systems Engineering Officer
> Application Date: Mar 26, 2010
> First Contact: April 1, 2010, 2010
> CFAT: April 28, 2010
> Interview completed: May 25, 2010
> Medical Exam: Upcoming June 08, 2010
> References/Security: Pending
> NOAB:
> Merit Listed:
> Enrolment Date:
> Position Offered:
> Basic Training Begins:
> 
> Overall, it has been a  very smooth process. I was told that an Aug/Sept BOTP would not likely happen due to the timing. I should expect a Jan, 2011 BOTP if everything else falls into place.



UPDATE:
Recruiting Center: Mississauga
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer - DEO
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Engineering Officer (Full)
Trade Choice 2: Marine Systems Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 3: Naval Combat Systems Engineering Officer
Application Date: Mar 26, 2010
First Contact: April 1, 2010,
CFAT: April 28, 2010
Interview completed: May 25, 2010
Medical Exam: June 08, 2010
References/Security: June 09, 2010
Merit Listed: June 18, 2010
NOAB:
Enrolment Date:
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## funkmasta

*UPDATE*


Recruiting Center- Kitchener, On
Regular/Reserve- Regular 
Officer/NCM- NCM (SEP)
Trade Choice 1- Med Tech-SEP
First Contact - January 5
Application Date- March 29
CFAT- Completed April 5
Medical- Completed April 19
Interview- April 22
Back Check- Completed
Merit Listed- May 18
Position Offered- 
Sworn In- 
BMQ Starts-


Received an email today stating there have been some policy changes to the Med Tech SEP. I was told to expect more info early next week. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mariomike

funkmasta said:
			
		

> Received an email today stating there have been some policy changes to the Med Tech SEP. I was told to expect more info early next week. Fingers crossed!



Funkmasta, did you see this recent topic?:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/94481.0.html


----------



## PegcityNavy

Recruiting Center- Winnipeg, Manitoba
Regular/Reserve- Regular
Officer/NCM- Officer -DEO
Trade Choice 1-Infantry Officer
First Contact - Oct 2009
Application Date- Dec 10, 2009
CFAT- Dec 10, 2009
Medical- Dec 10,2009
Interview- April 27th, 2010
Back Check- Completed
Merit Listed- February  
Position Offered- Infantry Officer Cadet
Sworn In- Sept 14
BMOQ Starts- Sept 27


----------



## 247intheblue

Recruiting Center - Quebec City
Regular/Reserve - Regular
Officer/NCM - NCM
Trade Choice 1 - Nav Comm
Trade Choice 2 - NCI Op
Trade Choice 3 - Bosn
First Contact - March 31, 2010
Application Date - April 05, 2010
CFAT - May 19, 2010
Medical - May 28, 2010
Interview - June 16, 2010
Back Check - Unknown
Merit Listed - N/A
Position Offered - June 16, 2010 (Nav Comm)
Sworn In - Early November
BMOQ Starts - November 22, 2010


----------



## raiden1985

raiden1985 said:
			
		

> #######################UPDATE#####################################
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Charlottetown
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: NESOP
> Trade Choice 2: Sonar Operator
> Trade Choice 3: Steward
> Application Date: March 5th
> First Contacted:  March 12, 2010
> CFAT Completed : March 23, 2010
> References Contacted: Completed
> BackCheck Completed: Unsure Completed ????
> Medical Completed: April 9, 2010
> Interview Completed: Completed
> Medical Received: Completed
> Merit Listed: Reviewing file
> Position Offered: Pending
> Sworn in: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending
> 
> I called last week and I was told they are still waiting for my medical file to clear. I find it weird that I couldn't start my application unless there was a position open.
> 
> I probably would receive and update on my Medical file sometime in June.
> 
> Update : I called it my medical is finally completed just waiting on the call I guess... Called the recruitment centre and they are now reviewing the file whatever that means. I will probably get the call around mid july. Just calling it because it worked the last time .


----------



## PegcityNavy

Stacked said:
			
		

> Hmm, so they contacted all my references before my CFAT, is that normal?  Hopefully everything will be done then by the time I get to my interview!



Yes that is normal


----------



## sneaker98

Update!

Recruiting Centre: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Naval Combat Systems Engineer
Trade Choice 2: MARS Officer
Trade Choice 3: Intelligence
Application Date: February 8th, 2010
First Contacted:  February 9th, 2010
CFAT completed : February 11th, 2010
References Contacted: Early March (not sure of the exact date)
BackCheck Completed: Early March
Medical Completed: Feb 23rd, 2010
Interview completed: Feb 23rd, 2010
Medical Received: June 4th, 2010
Position Offered: ---
Sworn in: ---
Basic Training Begins: ---

As an update, my medical delayed the application process, since I have a benign heart palpitation that needed to get checked out (ECG, 24-hour halter monitor, blood test, Doctor's note). I was cleared late May/early June.

Today I got the call to attend the NOAB, which takes place between July 5th and July 9th. NCSE remains my first choice, naturally.



			
				sneaker98 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: London
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Naval Combat Systems Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: MARS Officer
> Trade Choice 3: Intelligence
> Application Date: February 8th, 2010
> First Contacted:  February 9th, 2010
> CFAT completed : February 11th, 2010
> References Contacted: ---
> BackCheck Completed: ---
> Medical Completed: Scheduled for Feb 23rd, 2010
> Interview completed: Scheduled for Feb 23rd, 2010
> Medical Received: ---
> Position Offered: ---
> Sworn in: ---
> Basic Training Begins: ---
> 
> Just wanted to post my current status. It was pretty cool that I was contacted the morning after I dropped off my physical papers (I applied online). My CFAT was scheduled for the next day, and I booked my interview and medical right afterwards. I passed my CFAT, no sweat.


----------



## THOUSE

G'day All,

I just thought I would add my 2 cents about my recruiting process and a little bit of my background. I was in the Infantry Reserves for a very short time October 2006-April 2007. I completed my basic training on weekends from January-March. I left the forces when I finished college in April of 2007 as I got a job out in the middle of nowhere in Alberta (i was living in Ontario) and had no time to join up with a reserve unit out there. After 3 years of talking about getting back into the forces I finally applied. I enjoyed my short time in the reserves and am anxious and wanting to learn more in the regular force. I graduated from Police Foundations and have applied for Military Police. I have had a full time Security job for the last 3 years for experience and am now ready for a new challenge and hope that I will be accepted into the CF.


Recruting Center:  CFRC BARRIE
Regular/Reserve: REGULAR
Trade Choice 1: MILITARY POLICE
Trade Choice 2: MARINE ENGINEERING MECHANIC
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: JUNE 8TH 2010
First Contact: PENDING
Med, aptitude completed : PENDING MEDICAL. RECRUITING ADVISED ME THAT MY RESERVE CFAT SCORE WOULD BE VALID. WAITING FOR CFRC TO OBTAIN MY PREVIOUS FILE FOR RESULTS.
PT Test completed: N/A
Interview completed: PENDING
Position Offered: PENDING
Basic Training Begins: PENDING

Back on the 8th the Recruiter told me to call him in 10 days so I am calling him tommorow. Counted 10 business days. Hopefully they have received my file and my CFAT score was good enough!


----------



## raiden1985

raiden1985 said:
			
		

> raiden1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #######################UPDATE#####################################
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Charlottetown
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: NESOP
> Trade Choice 2: Sonar Operator
> Trade Choice 3: Steward
> Application Date: March 5th
> First Contacted:  March 12, 2010
> CFAT Completed : March 23, 2010
> References Contacted: Completed
> BackCheck Completed: Unsure Completed ????
> Medical Completed: April 9, 2010
> Interview Completed: Completed
> Medical Received: Completed
> Merit Listed: Reviewing file
> Position Offered: NESOP
> Sworn in: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: November 29 2010
> 
> Anyone else starting on this date
> I
Click to expand...


----------



## Schütze

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Reserve (Co-op)
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery- Field
Trade Choice 2: ---
Trade Choice 3: ---
Application Date: June 16, 2010
First Contacted: ---
CFAT completed : ---
References Contacted: ---
BackCheck Completed: ---
Medical Completed: ---
Interview completed: ---
Medical Received: ---
Position Offered: ---
Sworn in: ---
Basic Training Begins: (hopefully) Feburary 2011


----------



## readytogo

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve:Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Sig Op
Trade Choice 3: armored recce
Application Date: early may
First Contacted:  1 week later
CFAT completedreviously done in 2001 do not have to repeat
References Contacted: ?
BackCheck Completed: ?
Medical Completed: June 21, 2010
Interview completed: June 21, 2010
Physical assessment:June 21, 2010 
Medical Received: ?
Position Offered: hopefully by the end of summer
Sworn in: same as above


----------



## CommTech13

UPDATE:
Recruiting Center- Mississauga CFRC
Regular/Reserve- Regular 
Officer/NCM- NCM
Trade Choice 1- LCIS Tech
Trade Choice 2- 
Trade Choice 3- 
Application Date- May 12th
First Contact - May 12th
CFAT- May 26th
Interview- June 24th
Medical-
Back Check- Completed
References Contacted- Unsure
Merit Listed- 
Position Offered- 
Sworn In- 
BMQ Starts-

My little story -> So it goes like this. I am told after the CFAT that i should expect a call in 7-10 days, i assume business days - I waited 2 weeks for a call and did not receive one, so i asked an online recruiter if i should call in, but he assures me that i should continue to wait. Here i am a week and a half later. Since i put it out of my mind to make the time pass a little faster, waking up to a message that says please call we have an interview spot tomorrow was a little shocking, in a good way. I am now going to go study every facet of the LCIS tech occupation, again.


----------



## boyblue

Great idea!  Good luck wish you all the best...


----------



## McD

Congrats !!  Just remember to relax it's serious, yes, but be relaxed. I couldn't sleep the night before mine not a bloody wink , actually for about three days I was all excited like that. Try and get some rest and remain sharp and focused. 

Look sharp too. If you can remember Coach Boones ( Denzel Washington in Remember the Titans ) speach on how to show up for football camp  

All the best !!!!


----------



## PegcityNavy

McD said:
			
		

> Congrats !!  Just remember to relax it's serious, yes, but be relaxed. I couldn't sleep the night before mine not a bloody wink , actually for about three days I was all excited like that. Try and get some rest and remain sharp and focused.
> 
> Look sharp too. If you can remember Coach Boones ( Denzel Washington in Remember the Titans ) speach on how to show up for football camp
> 
> All the best !!!!



I concur, do not be nervous, they are not out to trick you, they ask very straight forward questions. Just be confident, look the part, wear a nice suit, shave, get a haircut, and make sure to look the interviewer in the eye when you answer


----------



## DavieRocket77

McD said:
			
		

> Congrats !!  Just remember to relax it's serious, yes, but be relaxed. I couldn't sleep the night before mine not a bloody wink , actually for about three days I was all excited like that. Try and get some rest and remain sharp and focused.
> 
> Look sharp too. If you can remember Coach Boones ( Denzel Washington in Remember the Titans ) speach on how to show up for football camp
> 
> All the best !!!!


 lol......I couldn't sleep the night before either, tossed and turned all night until 2 hours before I had to get up. Wonder what it's gonna be like the day before BMQ ehh McD?


----------



## CommTech13

Guys i fell victim as i am still awake  :-\ At least i got to fit in some extra studying time.


----------



## CommTech13

Hey, I'm surprised there have been no new post since my interview, hmm well here's my delayed update

UPDATE:
Recruiting Center- Mississauga CFRC
Regular/Reserve- Regular 
Officer/NCM- NCM
Trade Choice 1- LCIS Tech
Trade Choice 2- 
Trade Choice 3- 
Application Date- May 12th
First Contact - May 12th
CFAT- May 26th
Interview- June 24th
Medical- July 13th
Back Check- Completed
References Contacted- Unsure
Merit Listed- 
Position Offered- 
Sworn In- 
BMQ Starts-

Just keeping in shape and waiting for that medical


----------



## darkskye

UPDATE:

Recruiting Centre: Barrie
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry (Closed)
Trade Choice 2: Signal Operator (Closed)
Trade Choice 3: Naval Communicator
Application Date: April 8th, 2010
First Contacted:  April 8th, 2010
CFAT Completed : May 25, 2010
References Contacted: June 18, 2010
BackCheck Completed: June 18, 2010
Medical Completed: April 29, 2010
Interview Completed: June 17, 2010
Medical Received: April 29, 2010
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Sworn in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

During my initial engagement, I am going to be studying part-time to complete my BA and thereafter apply for MARS or Infantry Officer.

Regards,


----------



## ShortBus

> Recruiting Center: CFRC/D St. John's
> Regular/Reserve: Reg
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Sig Op NCI Op
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry Naval Comm
> Trade Choice 3:  Comm Research Op
> Application Date: June 21, 2010
> First Contacted: June 30, 2010
> References contacted: tba
> CFAT completed : tba
> Medical completed: tba
> Interview completed: tba
> Position Offered: tba
> Merit listed: tba
> Swearing in: tba
> Basic Training Begins: tba



Right, so I'm going Navy ;D


----------



## darkskye

ShortBus, me too. When do you leave for BMQ?


----------



## BrandonSharp

Recruiting Centre: Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: LCIS Tech
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech
Trade Choice 3: Vehicle Tech
Application Date: June 2, 2010
First Contacted:  June 30, 2010
CFAT: July 12, 2010 
References Contacted: N/A
Medical: July 12, 2010
Interview: July 12, 2010
Medical: July 12, 2010
Position Offered: LCIS Tech
Sworn in: TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA


----------



## hold_fast

89Sharp said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Oshawa
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: LCIS Tech
> Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech
> Trade Choice 3: Vehicle Tech
> Application Date: June 2, 2010
> First Contacted:  June 30, 2010
> CFAT: July 12, 2010
> References Contacted: N/A
> Medical: July 12, 2010
> Interview: July 12, 2010
> Medical: July 12, 2010
> Position Offered: LCIS Tech
> Sworn in: TBA
> Basic Training Begins: TBA



You were offered LCIS tech prior to your CFAT, Medical, and interview? rly:


----------



## ShortBus

darkskye said:
			
		

> ShortBus, me too. When do you leave for BMQ?


Not sure yet. Have to do all my testing and stuff, but I'm still holding out for November.


----------



## darkskye

ShortBus said:
			
		

> Not sure yet. Have to do all my testing and stuff, but I'm still holding out for November.



Sorry, my mistake. I misread your previous post. I thought you had already been offered the position.


----------



## BrandonSharp

hold_fast said:
			
		

> You were offered LCIS tech prior to your CFAT, Medical, and interview? rly:



What I meant was that the LCIS position is the only one available (Which is my #1 choice). So they would be offering me that position inevitably  ;D

I should've made that a little clearer.


----------



## hardav23

Recruiting Centre: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NWT (NCM-SEP)
Trade Choice 2: NET T
Trade Choice 3: NET A
Application Date: March 1, 2010
First Contacted:  March 15, 2010
References Contacted: March 29, 2010
CFAT: April 19, 2010 
Interview: April 19, 2010
Medical: April 19, 2010
Position Offered: NWT (NCM-SEP) Camosun College
Sworn in: August 2010
Basic Training Begins: May 2011


----------



## CommTech13

89Sharp said:
			
		

> What I meant was that the LCIS position is the only one available (Which is my #1 choice). So they would be offering me that position inevitably  ;D
> 
> I should've made that a little clearer.



I believe what he is trying to say is that the section Job Offered is meant for when you actually receive a job offer. Nothing against you but pending the result of your various tests, you may not be offered a job, but if you are, then you should fill that section in with which job you were offered, and the date it was offered to you.


----------



## Ravens22

Ravens22 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: London
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Armor (Although no real choice as I am joining through coop)
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: June, 2007
> First Contact: July, 2007
> Aptitude completed : October, 2007
> Medical/Interview  completed: December, 2007
> PT Test- Not yet (Probably this week or the next)
> Basic Training Begins: -- Second semester, unless there are any unforeseen problems.



Wow hard to believe it's over 3 years since my first attempt at joining the CF. Anyways, it's a whole new story now so:

Recruiting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NET Comms (SEP)
Trade Choice 2: NET Tact (SEP)
Trade Choice 3: NET Acous (SEP)
Application Date: May 5, 2010
First Contact: Mid May, 2010
CFAT completed : October, 2007
Medical/Interview  completed: June 22, 2010
PT Test- Not required as far as I'm aware?
Further Medical information sent on June 29, 2010, and I will be calling the CFRC tomorrow to see what else I need, if anything.


----------



## ShortBus

Stacked said:
			
		

> Me too Shortbus. They've already contacted my references and what not, have my CFAT in 4 days! . And I assume BackCheck should be no problem... I haven't even left Canada before, LOL. (Im being serious) I've just lived all over Canada, from coast to coast lol.
> 
> Goodluck ShortBus!


Thanks mate. Best of luck to you as well.


----------



## Nemecek

Hey all, figured I'd chime in too.

Recruiting Centre: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2: MARS

Application Date: November 22, 2009
First Contacted:  March 2010
CFAT completed: April 26, 2010
References Contacted: April 26, 2010
Medical Completed: April 26, 2010
Interview completed: April 26, 2010
Medical Received: May 15, 2010

Apparently my security clearance came back a day or two late, so I missed the cut for the NOAB in July, and both my trades closed up. Should be merit listed as soon as numbers open up next year though.

Merit Listed: 
Position Offered:
Sworn in: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## PegcityNavy

That's too bad, you will get in the next one.


----------



## Rafterman1

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM - Semi skilled
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician 
Application Date: Apr12/10
CFAT: June 7
Interview: June 7
Medical 1 & 2 : June 7 & 8
References Contacted: July 5 
Backcheck: Will be complete by 9 July; according to the clerk. 
Merit listed: TBA
Position offered: TBA
Sworn in: TBA
Basic Training Begins:TBA


----------



## BrandonSharp

CommTech13 said:
			
		

> I believe what he is trying to say is that the section Job Offered is meant for when you actually receive a job offer. Nothing against you but pending the result of your various tests, you may not be offered a job, but if you are, then you should fill that section in with which job you were offered, and the date it was offered to you.



My bad, I misunderstood that lol.


----------



## darkskye

Stacked said:
			
		

> I have also fallen victim to my nerves. T-5 Hours 'till CFAT. Slept about 2 hours and woke up.... STUDY TIME@! Then hopefully some more sleep.



Don't worry, you'll do fine! Just make sure you get a good night sleep and the alarm is on!


----------



## PegcityNavy

Best of luck, hope all goes well, and congrats for making it to this point.


----------



## PegcityNavy

Glad to hear it went well, good luck on the interview.


----------



## mathabos

Congratulations Stacked ! 
Glad to hear that your process is going smoothly.
Your hard work paid off.


----------



## Rafterman1

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM - Semi skilled
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician 
Application Date: Apr12/10
CFAT: June 7
Interview: June 7
Medical 1 & 2 : June 7 & 8
References Contacted: July 5 
Backcheck: July 5
Merit listed: July 7
Position offered: TBA
Sworn in: TBA
Basic Training Begins:TBA

Now, lets see if the CF will open a position for Semi-Skilled.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## readytogo

Update!!

Recruting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Armored Recce
Trade Choice 3: Vehicle Tech
Application Date: Late April, 2010
First Contact: Early May, 2010
Med, aptitude completed : June 21, 2010
PT Test completed: June 21, 2010
Interview completed: June 21, 2010
File complete:July 6, 2010
Position Offered: Still Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Fall, 2010 [mountie] ;D


----------



## darkskye

Stacked said:
			
		

> Well guys, I passed the CFAT! Qualified for all the trades I was interested in.. I was a little suprised by the test to be honest. There were 7 people writing it in my group, and only me and one other person passed... I also got VERY lucky, there was a Med Tech in the office with a cancelation... So guess who got it!? Medical went well.. Just have an eye exam to take care of, which is actually today at 3:40 PM. I got really lucky on that too... Another cancelation. All that's left after that is my Interview which is July 12. After that... merit list I guess? The Career Manager told me there was 15 NCI-OP spots remaining, as well as 22 Nav Comm positions. (My two choices) sadly NESOP was closed.. But so far it's looking promising.
> Wish me luck on my eye exam/interview!
> 
> Cheers,
> Myles.



Myles,

Congratulations and good luck on your interview!


----------



## PegcityNavy

I have to say this forum is amazing, the support everyone gives is terrific, and its just so well constructed. I was on Military.coms forums and they are truly awful, and the people writing on them are borderline illiterate. It is nice to see that their is alot of pride in this site, and the moderators do a wonderful job maintaining a sense of order and purpose.


----------



## PegcityNavy

I have 3 months till BMOQ and i go on here for 2 hours a day. Its priceless, i feel bad for people before it.


----------



## timmy_88

Recruiting Center: CFRC Mississauga
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: MSE OP
Application Date: Sept 2009
CFAT: Oct 13, 2010
Interview: Jan 2010
Medical: Jan 2010
References Contacted: Oct 2009
Backcheck: Oct 2009
Merit listed: Sometime in April
Position offered: INFANTRY July 7, 2010
Sworn in: July 21, 2010
Basic Training Begins: Aug 16, 2010

 ;D


----------



## funkmasta

*UPDATE*


Recruiting Center- Kitchener, On
Regular/Reserve- Regular 
Officer/NCM- NCM (SEP)
Trade Choice 1- Med Tech-SEP
First Contact - January 5
Application Date- March 29
CFAT- Completed April 5
Medical- Completed April 19
Interview- April 22
Back Check- Completed
Merit Listed- May 18 (removed (policy changes to medtech sep) and re-added late june)
Position Offered- July 7
Sworn In- August 19
BMQ Starts- Hopefully next summer!


----------



## Robbie4296

readytogo said:
			
		

> Update!!
> 
> Recruting Center: Edmonton
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: Armored Recce
> Trade Choice 3: Vehicle Tech
> Application Date: Late April, 2010
> First Contact: Early May, 2010
> Med, aptitude completed : June 21, 2010
> PT Test completed: June 21, 2010
> Interview completed: June 21, 2010
> File complete:July 6, 2010
> Position Offered: Still Waiting
> Basic Training Begins: Fall, 2010 [mountie] ;D



CONGRATS DUDE!!!!!!!!!! why are they still waiting for position?


----------



## aesop081

Pegcity said:
			
		

> Its priceless, i feel bad for people before it.



Why ?

I joined before the site existed and did not have any problems. I slept very well before going, managed to bring everything on the list provided and managed not to have an anxiety attack because i had not met any of my course mates prior to getting there.

I passed the course even though i did not know what day we were getting a C7, what day the PT tests were, how much R&Q were or having to ask a million other trivial question about details that dont matter.

Now look at me, no internet when i joined and still around 17+ years later, a senior NCO and on my second trade.

So, tell me again why you feel bad for me ?


----------



## megany

*UPDATE*

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: MARS Officer
Trade Choice 2: Air Combat Systems Officer - no positions were available and based on further research, decided to remove this choice from my list anyway (so it all worked out okay!)
Trade Choice 3: Logistics Officer - was apparently closed when I applied
Application Date: April 13, 2010
First Contacted:  April 21, 2010
CFAT completed: April 26, 2010
References Contacted: May 14, 2010 (one reference)
Medical Completed: May 6, 2010
Interview completed: May 6, 2010
Medical Received: early June 2010
Merit Listed: June 7, 2010
NOAB notice:  June 17, 2010
NOAB:  July 5-9, 2010
Position Offered: July 9, 2010
Sworn in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

We were told to expect BMOQ in November 2010 but the recruiting centre will contact each of us who attended the NOAB to give us more details over the next few weeks!


----------



## Lare

Updated:



			
				Lare said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRD Kelowna (CFRC Vancouver)
> Regular/Reserve: Reg
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: NES Op
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: March 27, 2010
> First Contacted: March 27, 2010
> References contacted: Pending
> CFAT completed : June 10, 2010
> Medical completed: June 10, 2010
> Interview completed: June 10, 2010
> *Medical Received: July 5, 2010'ish
> Referances Contacted: July 10, 2010*
> Position Offered: Pending
> Merit listed: Pending
> Swearing in: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending



According to Stacked, the NESOP trade is full now, I've yet to hear anything official but we'll see what happens. I've already gone through 5 trades closing, and unfortunately I wouldn't be willing to settle on a 6th 'just to get in', so I may just 'wait and see' what happens.


----------



## readytogo

Update:

Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Med Tech
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Application Date: April, 2010
CFAT: carried over from previous app
Interview: June 21, 2010
Medical: June 21, 2010 (have to do another interview for medtech awaiting date)
References Contacted: July, 2010
Backcheck: July, 2010
Merit listed: July, 2010
Position offered: waiting
Sworn in: waiting
Basic Training Begins: if all goes well Oct, 2010

RTG


----------



## ozn0g

The Icon said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Mississauga
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: MSE OP
> Application Date: Sept 2009
> CFAT: Oct 13, 2010
> Interview: Jan 2010
> Medical: Jan 2010
> References Contacted: Oct 2009
> Backcheck: Oct 2009
> Merit listed: Sometime in April
> Position offered: INFANTRY July 7, 2010
> Sworn in: July 21, 2010
> Basic Training Begins: Aug 16, 2010
> 
> ;D


 Congrats! That gives me some hope for the infantry... I applied Sept. 25th 2009. Hopefully I get a call soon as well. Best of luck


----------



## kemp1

Recruiting Center: CFRC edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry (closed)
Trade Choice 2: Field artillary (closed)
trade choice 3: nav com
Application Date: april 1 2010
CFAT: april 23 2010
Interview: may 10 2010
Medical: may 10 2010
Merit listed: july 12 2010
Position offered: nav com
Sworn in: n/a
Basic Training Begins: n/a

lets hope the merit listing goes well =p


----------



## cn

**Last Update**

Recruiting Center- Mississauga CFRC
Regular/Reserve- Regular 
Officer/NCM- NCM
Trade Choice 1- Med Tech-SEP
Application Date- March 30
First Contact - March 30
CFAT- Completed April 14
Medical- Completed May 11
Interview- May 27
References Contacted- May 28
Back Check- Completed
Merit Listed- May 28 (but taken off the following day due to policy changes)
Merit Listed- July 9
Position Offered- Medical Technician - SEP - July 12
Sworn In- September 1st
BMQ Starts- Due to SEP, I will be doing my QL3 course through a civvy college and then go to BMQ once I graduate.

 ;D


----------



## PegcityNavy

cn said:
			
		

> **Last Update**
> 
> Recruiting Center- Mississauga CFRC
> Regular/Reserve- Regular
> Officer/NCM- NCM
> Trade Choice 1- Med Tech-SEP
> Application Date- March 30
> First Contact - March 30
> CFAT- Completed April 14
> Medical- Completed May 11
> Interview- May 27
> References Contacted- May 28
> Back Check- Completed
> Merit Listed- May 28 (but taken off the following day due to policy changes)
> Merit Listed- July 9
> Position Offered- Medical Technician - SEP - July 12
> Sworn In- September 1st
> BMQ Starts- Due to SEP, I will be doing my QL3 course through a civvy college and then go to BMQ once I graduate.
> 
> ;D



Congratulations, well done


----------



## mariomike

Pegcity said:
			
		

> Congratulations, well done



Yes, indeed. Congratuations, cn!


----------



## readytogo

Congragualtions Pegcity,  Is your SEP for EMT-A or EMT-P (thats the classing in Alberta anyway)?

RTG


----------



## wollyworld

Recruiting Center: CFRC Saskatoon
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured Crewman
*Trade Choice 2: NES OP*
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: April 27, 2010 
CFAT:  May 5, 2010 - Passed
Medical 1: May 5, 2010 - fractured wrist last year - told to get approval from family doctor.
Medical 2: May 12, 2010 - Completed and Approved by doctor.
Interview: May 5, 2010
Meridt Listed: N/A
Position Offered: July13, 2010
To be Sworn In: November 26, 2010
BMQ Starts: November 29, 2010

Had a message on my answering machine after I got off night shift to call recruiting office about my application. I thought it was about the NES OP trade being closed and having to choose another or wait until the next year, but to my suprise when I called they said they had great news as I was offered a spot for my second choice: NES OP for BMQ beginning November 29th!


----------



## darkskye

wollyworld said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Saskatoon
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Armoured Crewman
> *Trade Choice 2: NES OP*
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: April 27, 2010
> CFAT:  May 5, 2010 - Passed
> Medical 1: May 5, 2010 - fractured wrist last year - told to get approval from family doctor.
> Medical 2: May 12, 2010 - Completed and Approved by doctor.
> Interview: May 5, 2010
> Meridt Listed: N/A
> Position Offered: July13, 2010
> To be Sworn In: November 26, 2010
> BMQ Starts: November 29, 2010
> 
> Had a message on my answering machine after I got off night shift to call recruiting office about my application. I thought it was about the NES OP trade being closed and having to choose another or wait until the next year, but to my suprise when I called they said they had great news as I was offered a spot for my second choice: NES OP for BMQ beginning November 29th!



Congratulations wollyworld, see you there!


----------



## cn

mariomike said:
			
		

> Yes, indeed. Congratuations, cn!



Thanks to you both.. It's all very exciting..


----------



## PegcityNavy

wollyworld said:
			
		

> Had a message on my answering machine after I got off night shift to call recruiting office about my application. I thought it was about the NES OP trade being closed and having to choose another or wait until the next year, but to my suprise when I called they said they had great news as I was offered a spot for my second choice: NES OP for BMQ beginning November 29th!



That's terrific, you must be ecstatic.


----------



## BrandonSharp

*UPDATE*


Recruiting Centre: Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: LCIS Tech
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech
Trade Choice 3: Vehicle Tech
Application Date: June 2, 2010
First Contacted:  June 30, 2010
CFAT: July 12, 2010 
References Contacted: *First one was contacted on July 12. I'm not too sure about the others*
Medical: July 12, 2010
Interview: July 12, 2010
Medical: July 12, 2010
Position Offered: TBA
Sworn in: TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA


I passed the CFAT and am eligible to become an LCIS tech. It just depends on my background check, references and my credit check now  

One more big hurdle overcome!


----------



## raiden1985

wollyworld said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Saskatoon
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Armoured Crewman
> *Trade Choice 2: NES OP*
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: April 27, 2010
> CFAT:  May 5, 2010 - Passed
> Medical 1: May 5, 2010 - fractured wrist last year - told to get approval from family doctor.
> Medical 2: May 12, 2010 - Completed and Approved by doctor.
> Interview: May 5, 2010
> Meridt Listed: N/A
> Position Offered: July13, 2010
> To be Sworn In: November 26, 2010
> BMQ Starts: November 29, 2010
> 
> Had a message on my answering machine after I got off night shift to call recruiting office about my application. I thought it was about the NES OP trade being closed and having to choose another or wait until the next year, but to my suprise when I called they said they had great news as I was offered a spot for my second choice: NES OP for BMQ beginning November 29th!



Congratulations I am going on the same date and trade as you. I'll see ya there.


----------



## boyblue

Fells real good to get that call.CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## Heimdall

Recruting Center: London 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NCI OP
Trade Choice 2: NAV COM
Trade Choice 3: - - - - -
Application Date: May 11, 2010
First Contact: May 11, 2010
CFAT completed : May 12th 2010 ( All Trades )
Medical completed:  June 3 2010
Interview completed:  June 3 2010
Position Offered: NAV COM
Sworn In Date: Dec 16th 2010
Basic Training Begins: Jan 10th 2011

Now to prep for a winter BMQ on the east coast.

**edit dates**


----------



## Miller97

Heimdall said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: London
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: NCI OP
> Trade Choice 2: NAV COM
> Trade Choice 3: - - - - -
> Application Date: May 11, 2010
> First Contact: May 11, 2010
> CFAT completed : May 12th 2010 ( All Trades )
> Medical completed:  June 3 2010
> Interview completed:  June 3 2010
> Position Offered: NAV COM
> Sworn In Date: Dec 16th 2010
> Basic Training Begins: Jan 10th 2010
> 
> Now to prep for a winter BMQ on the east coast.



Congrats, when do you actually fly out to st jean?


----------



## PMedMoe

Heimdall said:
			
		

> Basic Training Begins: Jan 10th 2010



Umm, won't that be a little difficult without a time-travel machine?     ???

Guess you meant 2011.


----------



## Heimdall

Shhh, the time travel sector is hush hush!

Also they aren't sending me to St Jean, which surprised me.  I swore he said NS. Have to double check that in the morning.


----------



## western_welder

you do your basic in st. jean


----------



## cn

western_welder said:
			
		

> you do your basic in st. jean



In most cases true, but they do run BMQs elsewhere..  Borden for example, and also res BMQ is done all over.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

cn said:
			
		

> In most cases true, but they do run BMQs elsewhere..  Borden for example, and also res BMQ is done all over.



The recruit school at Borden is a satelite of CFLRS ST. JEAN........ besides they would not send a Reg Force applicant on to a PRes BMQ as the course structure is different.


----------



## Chrispi

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM - Semi Skilled
Trade Choice 1: Military Police
Trade Choice 2: NavComm
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: May 2010
CFAT Completed : June 2010
References Contacted: July 2010
BackCheck Completed: July 2010
Medical Completed: July 2010
Interview completed: July 2010
MPAC Date: (Merit Listed, unknown date - November 2010 or 2011)
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Sworn in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## Delta26

Delta26 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Kitchener Ontario
> Reg/Res:Regular
> Officer/NCM:NCM
> Trade Choice 1:LCIS
> Trade Choice 2:COMM RSCH
> Trade Choice 3:Armoured Troop
> Application date:May 27 2010
> First Contact:May 31 2010
> CFAT- Completed: Pending
> Medical- Completed: Pending
> Interview: Pending
> Back Check: Pending
> Merit Listed: Pending
> Position Offered: Pending
> Sworn In: Pending
> BMQ Starts: Pending



FIle closed 20/07/10, will re-apply after academic upgrade.


----------



## readytogo

Update!!

Recruting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Trade Choice 2: Armored Recce
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: Late April, 2010
First Contact: Early May, 2010
Med, aptitude completed : June 21, 2010
PT Test completed: June 21, 2010
Interview completed: June 21, 2010(since changing trades to Med Tech new interview scheduled for July 26,2010 and assuming that goes well nothing left but the offer!!!
File complete:July 6, 2010
Position Offered: Still Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Fall, 2010  


RTG


----------



## HavocSteve

Recruiting Centre: Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: LCIS
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Marine Electrician
Application Date: October ?, 2009
First Contacted:  October ?, 2009
CFAT completed : November 4,2009 ------------------------- Re-taking CFAT July 26th, 2010.
References Contacted: November 4, 2009
Medical Completed: November 6, 2009
Interview completed: November 16,  2009
Medical Received: January 15, 2010
Position Offered: Pending
Sworn in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

Could have retaken the CFAT dis-morning but I slept in and would also like the waiting period to do more math and IQ tests and prep more for the CFAT. So I called around 3ish, seems I got the ok to re-take the test and MCpl had a look over my GED or HS Diploma and things looked good. Hoping that I can score high enough and be given a chance at BMQ and prove I can do this!

^^So my car broke down the night before and I couldn't make my CFAT. Called and they said that I had to wait for a new spot to open for the CFAT to be re-booked. So I get a call last week on friday saying I have 1 choice, either book the CFAT in 2 weeks and apply for Marine Electrician or they close my file till next year unless a spot opens for anything else. So after a couple hours and some serious thinking, I decided to go with it. So now I'm studying my butt off again so I can pass this CFAT and move forward. I just hope something comes around shortly as I have absolutely no luck on my side =\ So this is where I stand now.


----------



## Veovius

Reposting... wish editing worked....

Recruting Center: Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Military Police
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: April 23, 2010
First Contact: May 28, 2010
Med, aptitude, first interview completed: June 17, 2010
Assessment Centre completed:
PT Test completed: 
Interview completed : 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Lando

Update:

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Sept 21, 2009
First Contact: Oct 14, 2009
CFAT: Oct 27, 2009
Medical: Oct 28, 2009
Interview: Mar 31, 2010
Merit Listed: Mar 31, 2010
Position Offered: July 19, 2010
Sworn In: August 12, 2010
BMQ Starts: August 23, 2010

I did it!!! lmao...


----------



## PegcityNavy

that's amazing, great job man. They did not take like any infantry this year.


----------



## Lando

Well I did alright on my CFAT but Aced everything else and my interviewer loved me... But I'd say pure luck  Now I just gotta make sure that I make the best of my opportunity and not waist a spot that could have been given to someone else.


----------



## ozn0g

Lando said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: Sept 21, 2009
> First Contact: Oct 14, 2009
> CFAT: Oct 27, 2009
> Medical: Oct 28, 2009
> Interview: Mar 31, 2010
> Merit Listed: Mar 31, 2010
> Position Offered: July 19, 2010
> Sworn In: August 12, 2010
> BMQ Starts: August 23, 2010
> 
> I did it!!! lmao...



Congrats!   This is getting me pumped because I applied 4 days after you for the infantry and got merit listed mid April  ;D Hope I get the call soon too!


----------



## Lando

ozn0g said:
			
		

> Congrats!   This is getting me pumped because I applied 4 days after you for the infantry and got merit listed mid April  ;D Hope I get the call soon too!



Good on you bro... Keep hope. I was starting to think I'd have to wait till next April. Hell i thought it was a joke phone call!  ;D


----------



## Angel52

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NCI OP
Trade Choice 2: LCIS TECH
Trade Choice 3: NES OP
Application date: June 18th, 2010
First contacted:  July 25th, 2010 
CFAT completed : July 8th, 2010
Medical completed: July 8th, 2010
Interview completed: July 8th, 2010
References contacted: July 11th, 2010
Position offered: Pending
Sworn in: Pending
Basic training begins: Pending

I got a call from the recruiting office and was originally suppose to come in for my aptitude test/medical/interview on July 5th, Sadly when the day came I decided to sleep in and woke up 45 minutes after I was suppose to check in. I called to re-book and they told me I had to wait til July 21st to get everything done again. A day later I got a call from the recruiting office saying that a person cancelled and offered me their appointment date which was July 8th. Which I made sure to wake up for.

So I went in and done my aptitude test (which in the following interview the recruiting officer told me I scored in the 90th percentile) so I was happy about that. I aced my interview (aside from a slight infamiliarity with the trades I was applying for). And upon leaving he told me the earliest BMQ would be in January. But due to problems at home I urged him to confirm that there were no more spots left in the BMQ for November. So it turned out there were 12 spots left and they said they would get me a protected spot for BMQ in November.


----------



## Dou You

UPDATE

Recruting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP for 2010/2011)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: ACSO
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: February 26th, 2009
First Contact: March 11th, 2009
CFAT/Medical/Interview: March 24th, 2009
Aircrew Selection: Passed August 19th
Aircrew Medical: A1 - September 17th
Merit Listed: September 24th (ROTP)
Offer: ACSO, May 2010
Sworn In: *July 24th, 2010!!!*
Basic Training Begins: *May 2011!!!*


----------



## Angel52

At Stacked,
I am not entirely sure, during my time at the recruiting centre they had me under the impression there were still spots open (or maybe a spot opened up). Anyway, I havnt recieved the dreaded phone call yet asking me to pick another trade. And each time I call them things seem peaches and gravey. (eww)


----------



## CommTech13

UPDATE:
Recruiting Center- Mississauga CFRC
Regular/Reserve- Regular 
Officer/NCM- NCM
Trade Choice 1- LCIS Tech
Trade Choice 2- 
Trade Choice 3- 
Application Date- May 12th
First Contact - May 12th
CFAT- May 26th
Interview- June 24th
Medical- July 13th
Back Check- Completed
References Contacted- Completed
Merit Listed- 
Position Offered- 
Sworn In- 
BMQ Starts-

I'm a little confused with where my application is at the moment. I am done everything i need to do, yet i am not sure if i have been merit listed yet. Do you get a call when you are merit listed, or is it a given that you are merit listed when you complete your processing?


----------



## LCIS101

I got an offer as an LCIS Tech and BMQ starts on August 16 in St-Jean


----------



## C-Aitchison

Recruiting Center- Kingston CFRC
Regular/Reserve- Reserve
Officer/NCM- NCM
Trade Choice 1- COMM RSCH OP
Trade Choice 2- Sig Op
Trade Choice 3- Int Op
Application Date- Early May
First Contact - End of May
CFAT- June 7th
Interview- June 7th
Medical- July 7th  (I got lucky, a spot opened up that day because someone cancelled)
Fitness Test -
Back Check- Completed
References Contacted- Completed
Merit Listed-
Position Offered-
Sworn In-


----------



## CommTech13

LCIS101 said:
			
		

> I got an offer as an LCIS Tech and BMQ starts on August 16 in St-Jean



Congratulations, would you mind sharing your processing dates? I am curious since I am also going for LCIS tech.


----------



## darkskye

LCIS101 said:
			
		

> I got an offer as an LCIS Tech and BMQ starts on August 16 in St-Jean



Congratulations


----------



## agc

CommTech13 said:
			
		

> I'm a little confused with where my application is at the moment. I am done everything i need to do, yet i am not sure if i have been merit listed yet. Do you get a call when you are merit listed, or is it a given that you are merit listed when you complete your processing?



You wouldn't normally get a call for being merit listed.  If everything has been done for a few days, it might be worth calling and checking in.


----------



## LCIS101

Recruiting Center- Montreal CFRC
Regular/Reserve- Regular
Officer/NCM- NCM
Trade Choice 1- LCIS Tech
Trade Choice 2- ATIS Tech
Trade Choice 3- ------------
Application Date- Mid-December 2009
First Contact - Beginning February (I had to call them to ask what's going on)
CFAT- End March
Interview- Beginning April
Medical- Same day as the interview
Back Check- Completed
References Contacted- Completed
Position Offered-LCIS Tech
Sworn In-July 21 (Completed)
BMQ Start Date- August 16 (Have to be there on the 14th)


----------



## HavocSteve

Recruiting Centre: Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: LCIS
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Marine Electrician
Application Date: October ?, 2009
First Contacted:  October ?, 2009
CFAT completed : July 26,2010 
References Contacted: November 4, 2009
Medical Completed: November 6, 2009
Interview completed: November 16,  2009
Medical Received: January 15, 2010
Position Offered: Pending
Sworn in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

Could have retaken the CFAT dis-morning but I slept in and would also like the waiting period to do more math and IQ tests and prep more for the CFAT. So I called around 3ish, seems I got the ok to re-take the test and MCpl had a look over my GED or HS Diploma and things looked good. Hoping that I can score high enough and be given a chance at BMQ and prove I can do this!

^^So my car broke down the night before and I couldn't make my CFAT. Called and they said that I had to wait for a new spot to open for the CFAT to be re-booked. So I get a call last week on friday saying I have 1 choice, either book the CFAT in 2 weeks and apply for Marine Electrician or they close my file till next year unless a spot opens for anything else. So after a couple hours and some serious thinking, I decided to go with it. So now I'm studying my butt off again so I can pass this CFAT and move forward. I just hope something comes around shortly as I have absolutely no luck on my side =\ So this is where I stand now.

UPDATE : Took my CFAT and achieved a higher score so now I'm eligible for all trades. Did an updated medical because they were worried about my medical expiring in December if I get a BMQ start date then. Now I'm waiting till 1400hrs for a new Interview for my Marine Electrician trait. I'm thinking this time around, I'll actually be getting a BMQ date set if my luck has changed at all. Things are finally looking up  (The BMQ talk I overheard got me really excited).


----------



## kincanucks

Congrats on finally passing the CFAT.  One point though:  you applying for a trade not a trait.


----------



## readytogo

Update!!

Recruting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Trade Choice 2: Armored Recce
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: Late April, 2010
First Contact: Early May, 2010
Med, aptitude completed : June 21, 2010
PT Test completed: June 21, 2010
Interview completed: July 26, 2010 (update required for med tech)
File complete:July 26, 2010
Position Offered: Still Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Fall, 2010  


RTG


----------



## J_Delorme

Recruiting Center: Mississauga
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer - DEO
Trade Choice 1: Construction Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Mar 26, 2010
First Contact: April 1, 2010,
CFAT: April 28, 2010
Interview completed: May 25, 2010
Medical Exam: June 08, 2010
References/Security: June 09, 2010
Merit Listed: June 18, 2010
Position Offered: July 28, 2010
Enrolment Date: November 03, 2010
Basic Training Begins: November 08, 2010


----------



## Rafterman1

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM - Semi skilled
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician 
Application Date: Apr12/10
CFAT: June 7
Interview: June 7
Medical 1 & 2 : June 7 & 8
References Contacted: July 5 
Backcheck: July 5
Merit listed: July 7
Position offered: July 30
Sworn in: 8 Jan 11
Basic Training Begins: 10 Jan 11 

Heading to Borden!


----------



## cn

Rafterman1 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM - Semi skilled
> Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
> Application Date: Apr12/10
> CFAT: June 7
> Interview: June 7
> Medical 1 & 2 : June 7 & 8
> References Contacted: July 5
> Backcheck: July 5
> Merit listed: July 7
> Position offered: July 30
> Sworn in: 8 Jan 11
> Basic Training Begins: 10 Jan 11
> 
> Heading to Borden!



Congrats!! Looks like it all worked out for you.. I'll be in Borden already when you get there but I'm sure we'll probably run into each other around CFHSS..  Good luck at BMQ


----------



## mariomike

Rafterman1 said:
			
		

> Heading to Borden!



Congratulations, Rafterman!


----------



## Rafterman1

Thanks Mike and cn.


----------



## northernboy_24

Recruiting Centre: Thunder Bay
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer DEO
Trade Choice 1: Biosciences Officer
Trade Choice 2: MARS Officer
Trade Choice 3: AEC Officer
Application Date: October 2009
CFAT Completed : October 2009
References Contacted: October 2009
BackCheck Completed: October 2009
Medical Completed: October 2009 - office medical
Aircrew Medical:  March 2010  - Complicated mix up of not needing aircrew, only doing part of aircrew and then having to retest due to needing full aircrew medical
Interview completed: October 2009 (biosciences) and April 2010 (AEC and MARS)
Merit listed: Biosciences November 2009, MARS and AEC May 2010
NOAB: July 2010
Position Offered: MARS July 2010
Sworn in: December 2010
Basic Training Begins: January 17th, 2011
I will need a new security and office medical before training but no worries since I have an aircrew factor.


----------



## mathabos

Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular ROTP
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice: LOG
Application Date: Juin 2009
CFAT: July 8th
Medical: Sept 3rd
Interview: Sept 9th
Merit Listed: Oct 9th
Position Offered: March 17th
Sworn in: July 29th

I applied for civilian university as I am almost done my degree. 
A month and a half ago, I was informed that I was accepted into Rotp(Senior). 
That means I was to go to Kingston to finish my bac. I was quite confused and asked 
them to check and re-check to make sure. 

On July 29th, I was sworn in. All my paper work and instructions were for Kingston. 
On July 30th, I received a call from the recruiting center. Apparently, I am not going to Kingston.
The clerk who entered me into the system originally did it wrong. I am supposed to 
continue going to my civilian university. I also have to leave August 8th
for St-Jean instead of the 14th for Kingston. 

It has been a confusing few weeks. I am happy that I am in the system now and hope that everything falls into place. 
I am happy that I did not de-register from my university. I would have had a panic attack if I had.

Here's hoping that everyone else's process is less confusing.


----------



## sneaker98

After passing the NOAB, I have an update to my application process:

Recruiting Centre: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Naval Combat Systems Engineer
Trade Choice 2: MARS Officer (Dropped during NOAB - I decided NCSE was definitely where I wanted to be)
Trade Choice 3: Intelligence (Dropped during the Interview)
Application Date: February 8th, 2010
First Contacted:  February 9th, 2010
CFAT completed : February 11th, 2010
References Contacted: Early March
BackCheck Completed: Early March
Medical Completed: Feb 23rd, 2010
Interview completed: Feb 23rd, 2010
Medical Received: June 4th, 2010
Position Offered: July 29th, 2010
Sworn in: --- (Told it will be December 16th, 2010)
Basic Training Begins: January 17, 2011




			
				sneaker98 said:
			
		

> Update!
> 
> Recruiting Centre: London
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Naval Combat Systems Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: MARS Officer
> Trade Choice 3: Intelligence
> Application Date: February 8th, 2010
> First Contacted:  February 9th, 2010
> CFAT completed : February 11th, 2010
> References Contacted: Early March (not sure of the exact date)
> BackCheck Completed: Early March
> Medical Completed: Feb 23rd, 2010
> Interview completed: Feb 23rd, 2010
> Medical Received: June 4th, 2010
> Position Offered: ---
> Sworn in: ---
> Basic Training Begins: ---
> 
> As an update, my medical delayed the application process, since I have a benign heart palpitation that needed to get checked out (ECG, 24-hour halter monitor, blood test, Doctor's note). I was cleared late May/early June.
> 
> Today I got the call to attend the NOAB, which takes place between July 5th and July 9th. NCSE remains my first choice, naturally.


----------



## northernboy_24

northernboy_24 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Thunder Bay
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Biosciences Officer
> Trade Choice 2: MARS Officer
> Trade Choice 3: AEC Officer
> Application Date: October 2009
> CFAT Completed : October 2009
> References Contacted: October 2009
> BackCheck Completed: October 2009
> Medical Completed: October 2009 - office medical
> Aircrew Medical:  March 2010  - Complicated mix up of not needing aircrew, only doing part of aircrew and then having to retest due to needing full aircrew medical
> Interview completed: October 2009 (biosciences) and April 2010 (AEC and MARS)
> Merit listed: Biosciences November 2009, MARS and AEC May 2010
> NOAB: July 2010
> Position Offered: MARS July 2010
> Sworn in:  october 2010
> Basic Training Begins:   November 8th, 2010
> I will need a new security and office medical before training but no worries since I have an aircrew factor.


Just a change of date.  They were supposed to give us November, gave us January by mistake and now fixing it.


----------



## saltymike

Hi All, here's my experience thus far:

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer DEO
Trade Choice 1: CSE (i.e. NCS-ENG)
Trade Choice 2: AEC (trade was closed at the time of my interview, so I removed my choice)
Trade Choice 3: none
Application Date: December 2009
Confirmation of Former Service: May 2010 (took 6 months to get my previous file)
CFAT Completed : June 2010
References Contacted: June 2010
BackCheck Completed: June 2010
Medical Completed: June 2010
Interview completed: June 2010
Merit listed: July 2010
NOAB: TBD (possibly Sept 2010 or Nov 2010)
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: December TBD
Basic Training Begins: TBD

My application was a little more involved as I had previous experience in the CF as a MARE CSE officer (now known as NCS-ENG), and the confirmation of former service (i.e. a records check) took 6 months to do.  No big deal, as this is par for the course and reminds me of my previous time-in - it gives me more time to prepare/rebuild my body for BMOQ  .


----------



## Lare

> Recruiting Center: CFRD Kelowna (CFRC Vancouver)
> Regular/Reserve: Reg
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Armoured Soldier
> Trade Choice 2:NESOp
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: March 27, 2010
> First Contacted: March 27, 2010
> References contacted: Pending
> CFAT completed : June 10, 2010
> Medical completed: June 10, 2010
> Interview completed: June 10, 2010
> Medical Received: July 5, 2010'ish
> Referances Contacted: July 10, 2010
> Position Offered: Pending
> *Merit listed: July 28, 2010*
> Swearing in: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending



I got a call telling me my trades were full, and to call back in September to see whats up. Back to waiting!


----------



## theSeaDog

Recruiting Center: Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: NCS-Eng
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: June, 2010
First Contacted: Late May, 2010
References contacted: 
CFAT completed : July 29, 2010
Medical completed: July 29, 2010
Interview completed: July 29, 2010
Medical Received: August, 2010
Referances Contacted: 
Position Offered: Pending
Merit listed: August 2010
Swearing in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

It's been quick for me up to this point. I hope my background and a bit of luck keep it that way! Now for the waiting game.... come on NOAB!  I suppose I had better brush up on my mental maths as well.


----------



## manhtu

UPDATE:

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Mississauga
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1: MP
Trade Choice 2: Infantry 
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date:  March 18, 2010
First Contact Date: March 19 2010
CFAT Completed: March 31, 2010
References Contact: ??
Medical: August 2, 2010
Interview: July 20, 2010
Merit Listed: August 18th 2010
Position Offered: TBA
Sworn In:  TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA


----------



## readytogo

Update!!

Recruting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Trade Choice 2: Armored Recce
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: Late April, 2010
First Contact: Early May, 2010
Med, aptitude completed : June 21, 2010
PT Test completed: June 21, 2010
Interview completed: July 26, 2010 (update required for med tech)
File complete:July 26, 2010
Position Offered: August 23, 2010
Swearing in: Sept 8, 2010
Basic Training Begins: October 2010(weekend BMQ) 

Sent the unit recruiter an email this morning and he responded with the good news!!!! totally stoked and excited to start this journey for real!!


RTG   ;D


----------



## PegcityNavy

Congrats readytogo, that is awesome for you.


----------



## MGB

Recruting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Lineman
Trade Choice 2: Sig Op
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: March--, 2010
First Contact: March --, 2010
Med, aptitude completed : March --, 2010
Interview completed: March --, 2010
Position Offered: April --, 2010
Offer: Lineman
Sworn in: August 24, 2010
Basic Training Begins: Sept 7, 2010 @ Borden


----------



## PegcityNavy

Big day tomorrow for you MGB. Congratulations


----------



## AndyRad

Well that day is nigh upon myself, Swear in at CFRC Calgary on Wednesday!!!


----------



## MGB

Pegcity said:
			
		

> Big day tomorrow for you MGB. Congratulations



Thanks! I am really pumped for the next two weeks really, tomorrow is my attestation and two weeks from tomorrow is my first day at Borden. I feel really fortunate that the process will be inside six months from application to BMQ.


----------



## boyblue

Hey have yourself a great time! Got mine as well on Tuesday at cfrc Oshawa then off to Borden for the 13th all pumped and ready to get started


----------



## MGB

Well BOYBLUE good luck on Tuesday, and good luck in Borden.


----------



## Precept

Recruting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Military Police
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: May 24 2010
First Contact: June 10 (aprox.)
Med, aptitude completed : Aptitude - May 17 (Pre application) Medical August 19
PT Test completed: 
Interview completed: August 19
MPAC Invite-
MPAC Date -
File complete:
Position Offered: 
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins: 


Waiting for my medical to clear. Believe my Background started on Monday Aug. 23. I would hope it`s finished by now!

Waiting for a MPAC invite.


----------



## readytogo

Update!!

Recruting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Trade Choice 2: Armored Recce
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: Late April, 2010
First Contact: Early May, 2010
Med, aptitude completed : June 21, 2010
PT Test completed: June 21, 2010
Interview completed: July 26, 2010 (update required for med tech)
File complete:July 26, 2010
Position Offered: August 23, 2010
Swearing in: Sept 8, 2010
Basic Training Begins: October 2, 2010

sworn in as of last night!!!! the road has come to an end...absolutely excited and honored to be a part of the CF


----------



## derekreid

My bit:

Recruiting Centre: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Application Date: April 7, 2010
CFAT Completed : Previous Application
Medical Completed: May 17, 2010
Interview completed: May 17, 2010
Aircrew Selection Completed: Previous Application (Summer 2008)
Position Offered: July 26, 2010
Sworn in: January 11, 2011
Basic Training Begins: January 16, 2011


----------



## jalonga

Recruiting Centre: Moncton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: MARS Officer
Trade Choice 2: Logistics
Trade Choice 3: Intelligence 
Application Date: May 4, 2010
First Contacted:  Dec 09
CFAT completed : Previous Application
References Contacted: Spring 2010
BackCheck Completed: Spring 2010
Medical Completed: May 4, 2010
Interview completed: May 6, 2010
Merit Listed: June 25, 2010
Trade Interview: NOAB in Oct 2010 is full, wait and see for a Dec NOAB in Halifax, if not then waiting for trade openings for April 2011  
Position Offered: Pending
Sworn in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

Note: Initially applied November 27, 2009 but did not pass medical due to wording of a medical note, clarification note from doctor send in March 2010. Passed medical correctly May 4, 2010, new application completed May 4, 2010 along with update interview May 6th.


----------



## Precept

UPDATE: Got Merit Listed today. Updated my time line to reflect that.

Recruting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Military Police
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: May 24 2010
First Contact: June 10 (aprox.)
Med, aptitude completed : Aptitude - May 17 (Pre application) Medical August 19
PT Test completed:
Interview completed: August 19
File complete & Merit listed: September 10
MPAC Invite-
MPAC Date -
Position Offered:
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Schütze

Panzerschütze said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve (Co-op)
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Artillery- Field
> Trade Choice 2: ---
> Trade Choice 3: ---
> Application Date: June 16, 2010
> First Contacted: ---
> CFAT Completed : ---
> References Contacted: ---
> BackCheck Completed: ---
> Medical Completed: ---
> Interview Completed: ---
> PT Test Completed: ---
> Position Offered: ---
> Sworn in: ---
> Basic Training Begins: (hopefully) Feburary 2011




Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Reserve (Co-op)
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery- Field
Trade Choice 2: ---
Trade Choice 3: ---
Application Date: June 16, 2010
First Contacted: August 21, 2010 (approx.)
CFAT Completed : September 8, 2010
References Contacted: September 15, 2010 (approx.)
BackCheck Completed: Unsure 
Medical Completed: September 8, 2010
Interview Completed: September 8, 2010
PT Test Completed: October 1, 2010 
Position Offered: ---
Sworn in: ---
Basic Training Begins: (hopefully) Feburary 2011


----------



## JB 11 11

Recruiting Centre: NorthBay (Foreign Applicant Division)
Regular/Reserve: Reg.
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sig Op
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: ---
Application Date: June 4, 2010
First Contacted: June 4, 2010 (all via e-mail and long distance calls)
CFAT Completed : ---
References Contacted: Unsure
BackCheck Completed: Unsure 
Medical Completed: ---
Interview Completed: ---
PT Test Completed: ---
Position Offered: ---
Sworn in: ---
Basic Training Begins: ---


----------



## MILK

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Mississauga
Regular/Reserve: Reserve 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Recce
Application Date: April 2009
First Contacted: April 2009
CFAT Completed : May 2009
References Contacted: May 2009
BackCheck Completed: May 2009
Medical Completed: May 2009
Interview Completed: June 2009
PT Test Completed: May 2009
Merit Listed: Nov 2009?
Position Offered: Oct 7, 2010 with the QOR!!! (original choice was TOR SCOT R (75th))
Sworn in: PENDING
Basic Training Begins: PENDING


----------



## Veovius

Reposting... wish editing worked....

Recruiting Centre: Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Military Police
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: April 23, 2010
First Contact: May 28, 2010
Med, aptitude, first interview completed: June 17, 2010
Assessment Centre completed: October 22nd, 2010
PT Test completed: 
Interview completed : 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## waitingforcall

Recruting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Sept 2010
First Contact: Sept 2010
Med, aptitude completed : Oct 2010
PT Test completed: Oct 2010
Interview completed: Oct 2010
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Searyn

Recruting Center: Prince George, via Vancouver Recruiters making a trip up north.
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Armored (changing to blank when they come up again)
Trade Choice 3: Artillery (Changing to blank when they come up again)
Application Date: April 7th 2010
First Contact: April 5th 2010
Med, aptitude completed : 
PT Test completed: 
Interview completed: 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins: 

I didn't get to do ANY of the process before I was informed everything was closed. I keep hearing about people still doing the CFATs and Medicals, etc. is this because they live close to the recruiting office or because they are doing things like reserve instead of regular? (Combat Engineer NCM specific trades, i understand the Engineering Officer/other trades are a different story   )


----------



## nairna

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armored
Trade Choice 3: MARS
Application Date: September 22nd, 2010
First Contact: NA
Aptitude completed : November 4th, 2010
Medical completed: booked for November 24th, 2010
Interview completed: booked for November 24th, 2010
Position Offered:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## MagiChrist

Recruiting Center: Quebec
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Military Police
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: August 27, 2010
First Contact: September 02, 2010
Aptitude Test : Already done with the Reserve 
Medical and first interview completed : September 19, 2010
Called for MPAC : September 29, 2010
Went to MPAC : 20-22 October 2010
Position Offered : 08 November 2010 (Military Police - Air Force)

Really fast process, a little bit more than two months. Good job recruiting center.


----------



## Veovius

Reposting... wish editing worked....

Recruiting Centre: Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Military Police
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: April 23, 2010
First Contact: May 28, 2010
Med, aptitude, first interview completed: June 17, 2010
Assessment Centre completed: October 22nd, 2010
Position Offered: November 8th, 2010
Basic Training Begins: January 15, 2011

9 months from start to finish.  Not too bad compared to police departments around here.


----------



## sky777

Searyn said:
			
		

> I didn't get to do ANY of the process before I was informed everything was closed.


Did they close your file or keep it opened?


----------



## MILK

MILK said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: CFRC Mississauga
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Intelligence
> Trade Choice 3: Armoured Recce
> Application Date: April 2009
> First Contacted: April 2009
> CFAT Completed : May 2009
> References Contacted: May 2009
> BackCheck Completed: May 2009
> Medical Completed: May 2009
> Interview Completed: June 2009
> PT Test Completed: May 2009
> Merit Listed: Nov 2009?
> Position Offered: Oct 7, 2010 with the QOR!!! (original choice was TOR SCOT R (75th))
> Sworn in: PENDING
> Basic Training Begins: PENDING



Today around 1530 I got a call from the unit, to be sworn in at 1900 which means as of right now I am finally a member of the CF! It was a long road travelled but all the waiting has finally ended. My BMQ starts in less than 2 days! Good thing I didnt have plans this weekend...


----------



## Searyn

sky777 said:
			
		

> Did they close your file or keep it opened?



As per my last contact with my recruiter, it's being held until the trades reopen.

This might mean I'll get to do some processing before April (this is what I'm really really hoping for but I honestly have no idea if it will happen) or it might mean (and probably will) that *"if"* NCM CE reopens in April I'll get to do some of the process, until they fill it from the people already merit listed. 

So I assume that means my file is still open, technically. Though at this time they will not be doing any further processing on it until the new year.


----------



## SOES_vet

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer-DEO
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Logistics
Trade Choice 3: EME
Application Date: February 15th 2010 / Re-applied because I moved back into the country - October 14th 2010
First Contact: February 25th 2010
CFAT : October 28th 2010
References Contacted: October 28th 2010
BackCheck Completed: 
Medical : November 17th 2010
PT Test completed : 
Interview completed : November 17th 2010
Interview - Reserve Board :
Merit Listed:
Position Offered : 
Basic Training Begins :


----------



## nairna

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armour
Trade Choice 3: MARS
Application Date: September 22nd, 2010
First Contact: NA
Aptitude completed : November 4th, 2010
Medical completed: November 24th, 2010 (external file needed from family doctor)
Interview completed: November 24th, 2010
Position Offered:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## mwc

lucky officers! lol, good luck man you're moving quite well so far. You have 2 of the same trades as me, sadly i applied in July and have nothing done.


----------



## SOES_vet

mwc said:
			
		

> lucky officers! lol, good luck man you're moving quite well so far. You have 2 of the same trades as me, sadly i applied in July and have nothing done.



Things are moving along now, but I did apply back in February. But I took the time, and discouragement, in between, as an opportunity to see if this was something I really wanted to do. And you know what... It is! Hang in there man!


----------



## Mudshuvel

Recruiting Centre: Moncton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AC OP
Trade Choice 2: ATIS Tech
Trade Choice 3: AVS Tech
Application Date: December 1st, 2010
First Contact: -
Aptitude Test- October 13th, 2010
Med, first interview completed: -
Interview completed :
Position Offered:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## BrandonSharp

*ANOTHER UPDATE*

Recruiting Centre: Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: LCIS Tech
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech
Trade Choice 3: Vehicle Tech
Application Date: June 2, 2010
First Contacted:  June 30, 2010
CFAT: July 12, 2010
References Contacted: N/A
Medical: July 12, 2010
Interview: July 12, 2010
Medical: July 12, 2010
Position Offered: LCIS Tech - December 6, 2010
Sworn in: February 22, 2011
Basic Training Begins: March 2011



Just got off the phone with my recruiter 2 minutes ago, I can't sit still! 

I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrandonSharp

Thank you


----------



## fruitflavor

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: med tech
Trade Choice 2: artillary
Trade Choice 3: fire fighter
Application Date: Nov 25 2010
First Contact: automated application tracking? Nov 26 2010
Med, aptitude completed : NA
PT Test completed: NA
Interview completed: NA
Position Offered: NA
Basic Training Begins: NA


Says "Your access to the Canadian Forces Recruiting Online Employment Application has been disabled" and gives where to contact. I'm guessing I'll have to call them. sigh. At least I'm still in school.


----------



## Mudshuvel

fruitflavor said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: reserves
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: med tech
> Trade Choice 2: artillary
> Trade Choice 3: fire fighter
> Application Date: Nov 25 2010
> First Contact: automated application tracking? Nov 26 2010
> Med, aptitude completed : NA
> PT Test completed: NA
> Interview completed: NA
> Position Offered: NA
> Basic Training Begins: NA
> 
> 
> Says "Your access to the Canadian Forces Recruiting Online Employment Application has been disabled" and gives where to contact. I'm guessing I'll have to call them. sigh. At least I'm still in school.



Usually that means one of two things. One: you already completed your CFAT  Two: You already have a pending application.

When you complete your CFAT, even without filling out an application, you already have a military ID number and a file is open at the recruitment center for you.


----------



## fruitflavor

I haven't done CFAT and as I believe this is my first application. Have never applied previously.
maybe it was because i forgot my password and tried several times before i finally got it right?  :-\

edit: and all i have so far submitted is the online application. so busy with school that i was planning to get everything done over the break and bring them in late dec/ early jan.


----------



## George Wallace

fruitflavor said:
			
		

> I haven't done CFAT and as I believe this is my first application. Have never applied previously.
> maybe it was because i forgot my password and tried several times before i finally got it right?  :-\
> 
> edit: and all i have so far submitted is the online application. so busy with school that i was planning to get everything done over the break and bring them in late dec/ early jan.



You do realize that there is no "online application".  You have to fill out the forms, print them off and then hand in the hard copies to a CFRC.  There is no electronic application.


----------



## Deleted member 41807

Recruting Center: Mississauga
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: SIG OP
Trade Choice 2: LCIS Tech
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Sept 13 2010
Med, aptitude completed : Aptitude completed Sept 22 2010
PT Test completed: NA
Interview completed: January 13, 2011 
Position Offered: NA
Basic Training Begins: NA


----------



## mwc

Recruting Center: Kitchener
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Armoured
Application Date: July 5 2010
Med, aptitude completed : N/A
PT Test completed: N/A
Interview completed: N/A
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A


wooooo


----------



## Deleted member 41807

mwc said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Kitchener
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Armoured
> Application Date: July 5 2010
> Med, aptitude completed : N/A
> PT Test completed: N/A
> Interview completed: N/A
> Position Offered: N/A
> Basic Training Begins: N/A
> 
> 
> wooooo



Not sure if someone has already brought this up but I cant find it anywhere when I searched it. My recruiter told me that the Infantry may not hire in till 2012 even though you may get your application processed in 2011 (Combat Arms in general). I wish you best of luck, hopefully you get combat engineer if you don't get your first and third choice.


----------



## mwc

Ya waiting until 2012 would blow, I'm not counting on 2011 for Infantry anyways. Plus, a friend of mine said there's a shit load of dudes at Wainwright waiting to do courses still.


----------



## Deleted member 41807

mwc said:
			
		

> Ya waiting until 2012 would blow, I'm not counting on 2011 for Infantry anyways. Plus, a friend of mine said there's a crap load of dudes at Wainwright waiting to do courses still.



Hopefully you get the job offer early 2012, or even late 2011. I noticed a lot of people changing their applications since they cant wait. In a way, that's a really good thing for those who wait for the trades they want. I friend of mine is also counting on people who cant wait to change their trades since he wants Infantry as well. Best of luck .


----------



## Chinada

Recruiting Centre:       Oshawa
Regular/Reserve:        Regular
Officer/NCM:              Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1:          Construction Engineering
Trade Choice 2:          
Trade Choice 3:          
Application Date:       10/20/2009
First Contacted:         10/20/2009
CFAT:                       11/4/2009
Security Clearance:     By 01/10/2011      (Form 330-60)
Medical:                    01/24/2011          (scheduled)
Interview:                 01/24/2011          (scheduled)


----------



## BrandonSharp

Chinada said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre:       Oshawa
> Regular/Reserve:        Regular
> Officer/NCM:              Officer (DEO)
> Trade Choice 1:          Construction Engineering
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date:       10/20/2009
> First Contacted:         10/20/2009
> CFAT:                       11/4/2009
> Security Clearance:     By 01/10/2011      (Form 330-60)
> Medical:                    01/24/2011          (scheduled)
> Interview:                 01/24/2011          (scheduled)




Definitely a true sign of someone who really wants this. 
Keep up the patience man, it will pay off for you.


----------



## soloripper99

Recruiting Centre:       Toronto
Regular/Reserve:        Regular
Officer/NCM:              NCM
Trade Choice 1:    Naval Weapons Tech
Trade Choice 2:    A.S Control Operator
Trade Choice 3:     SigOp    
Application Date:   5th January 2011
First Contacted:     n/a
CFAT:                      18th January 2011
Security Clearance:    TBA      (Form 330-60)
Medical:                    TBA
Interview:         TBA


----------



## Terry1026

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AC OP
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: May 2010
First Contacted: May 2010
CFAT Completed : May 2010
References Contacted: Aug 2010
BackCheck Completed: Aug 2010
Medical Completed: May 2010
Interview Completed: Sept 2010
Merit Listed: Sept 2010
Air Crew Medical: Sept 2010
Position Offered: Pending
Sworn in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

Recruiter told me that a position for AC Op could be potentially opened for April


----------



## Terry1026

Terry1026 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: CFRC Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: AC OP
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: May 2010
> First Contacted: May 2010
> CFAT Completed : May 2010
> References Contacted: Aug 2010
> BackCheck Completed: Aug 2010
> Medical Completed: May 2010
> Interview Completed: Sept 2010
> Merit Listed: Sept 2010
> Air Crew Medical: Sept 2010
> Position Offered: January 11, 2011
> Sworn in: Feb 24th 2011
> Basic Training Begins: March 5th 2011



UPDATED LEAVING FOR ST JEAN on March 5th !!


----------



## BrandonSharp

Terry1026 said:
			
		

> UPDATED LEAVING FOR ST JEAN on March 5th !!





Congrats Terry!
We're probably going to be in BMQ at the same time!


----------



## Terry1026

89Sharp said:
			
		

> Congrats Terry!
> We're probably going to be in BMQ at the same time!



Nice  Whats your trade and where will you be coming from city wise?

Hope to see you at BMQ


----------



## trampbike

Recruiting Center: Montréal
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: Officer
Program: ROTP (Civie-U as first choice)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: May 13th 2010
First Contacted: September 14th
References contacted: Mid-October
CFAT completed : September 28th
Medical completed: October 20th
Interview completed: October 20th
Optometrical tests: October 22th
Blood test and ECG: November 3rd 
Contact for ASC: January 12th 2011
ASC: January 24th


----------



## SK

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: Pilot
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: May 2010
Med, aptitude completed: June 2010 
Interview completed: August 2010
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

Waiting on the next NOAB, hopefully it works out I turned down a civvy position yesterday that I had been waiting over a year for.


----------



## BrandonSharp

Terry1026 said:
			
		

> Nice  Whats your trade and where will you be coming from city wise?
> 
> Hope to see you at BMQ



LCIS (Now ACISS), and I'm coming from Ajax, just outside of Toronto


----------



## martr

martr said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Ottawa
> Regular/Reserves: Regular
> Officer/NCM: ROTP - Civillian University (Ottawa U)
> Trade Choice 1: Intelligence
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry
> Trade Choice 3: Armour
> Application Date: January 5th, 2008
> First Contact: January 16th, 2009
> CFAT: Jan. 27th, 2009
> Medical:  Jan. 27th, 2009 - Update 15 Apr 09 Unfit due to allergies and immunotherapy.
> Interview: Jan. 27th, 2009
> Merit Listed: ??
> Job Offer: Conditional ROTP offer March 4th 2009
> Swearing in:
> BMQ:



a short while later.... update!

Everything has been cleared for my allergies and I can now reapply, which I did yesterday.

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: ROTP - Civillian University (Ottawa U)
Trade Choice 1: Nursing
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Aerospace Control
Application Date: January 12th, 2011
First Contact: 
CFAT: Jan. 27th, 2009 - Old one still valid.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Moncton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: AC OP
> Trade Choice 2: ATIS Tech
> Trade Choice 3: AVS Tech
> Application Date: December 1st, 2010
> First Contact: -
> Aptitude Test- October 13th, 2010
> Med, first interview completed: -
> Interview completed :
> Position Offered:
> Basic Training Begins:



Recruiting Centre: CFRC Moncton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AC OP
Trade Choice 2: ATIS Tech
Trade Choice 3: AVS Tech
Application Date: December 1st, 2010
First Contacted: January 14th, 2011 (for Medical, early October 2010 for CFAT)
CFAT Completed : October 13th, 2010
References Contacted: 
BackCheck Completed: 
Medical Completed:* January 19th, 2011*
Interview Completed: 
Merit Listed: 
Air Crew Medical:
Position Offered:
Sworn in: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Danke

Recruiting Centre: Toronto (Mississauga)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Signal Op
Trade Choice 2: LCIS
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: January 13, 2011
First Contact: -
Aptitude Test- January 24th, 2011
Med, first interview completed: -
Interview completed :
Position Offered:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Newapplicant78

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NTech
Trade Choice 2: EO Tech
Trade Choice 3: LC Tech
Application Date: May 2010
First Contacted:  June, 2010
CFAT: July, 2010 
References Contacted: Nov 2010
Interview: July, 2010
Interview:  March 2011
Medical: Feb 2011  ???
Position Offered: TBA
Sworn in: TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA

Second interview to discuss career choices. Still contemplating retaking CFAT for higher score. Originally, checked this thread for an approx time line for the Medical.


----------



## Schütze

Panzerschütze said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve (Co-op)
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Artillery- Field
> Trade Choice 2: ---
> Trade Choice 3: ---
> Application Date: June 16, 2010
> First Contacted: August 21, 2010 (approx.)
> CFAT Completed : September 8, 2010
> References Contacted: September 15, 2010 (approx.)
> BackCheck Completed: Unsure
> Medical Completed: September 8, 2010
> Interview Completed: September 8, 2010
> PT Test Completed: October 1, 2010
> Position Offered: ---
> Sworn in: ---
> Basic Training Begins: (hopefully) February 2011



Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Reserve (Co-op)
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery- Field
Trade Choice 2: ---
Trade Choice 3: ---
Application Date: June 16, 2010
First Contacted: August 21, 2010 (approx.)
CFAT Completed : September 8, 2010
References Contacted: September 15, 2010 (approx.)
BackCheck Completed: Yes
Medical Completed: September 8, 2010
Interview Completed: September 8, 2010
PT Test Completed: October 1, 2010 
Position Offered: Artillery
Sworn in: 27 January 2011
Basic Training Begins: ~15 February 2011

   I'm so excited, can't wait!!!


----------



## Danke

Danke said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Toronto (Mississauga)
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Signal Op
> Trade Choice 2: LCIS
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: January 13, 2011
> First Contact: -
> Aptitude Test- January 24th, 2011
> Med, first interview completed: - January 25th, 2011
> Interview completed :
> Position Offered:
> Basic Training Begins:



Aced the test, medical tomorrow. Interview February 1st.


----------



## mistatrip92

Recruting Center:Nanaimo, BC
Regular/Reserve:Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Military Police
Trade Choice 3: Weapons Tech
Application Date: Nov 21 2010
First Contact:-------
Med, aptitude completed : -------
PT Test completed:------
Interview completed: --------
Position Offered: ------
Basic Training Begins: ------

Applications closed so now im playing the waiting game for them to open


----------



## THOUSE

Hey Y'all,

Just thought I would share my timeline with you since I applied... 

Recruting Center:CFRC BARRIE
Regular/Reserve:REGULAR
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: MP
Trade Choice 2: MARINE ENGINEERING MECHANIC
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: JUNE 1ST 2010
First Contact: AUGUST 2010
Aptitude completed : DID NOT HAVE TO DO CFAT , SCORES STILL VALID FROM WHEN I WAS IN RESERVES
Interview completed: SEPTEMBER 15TH 2010
Medical completed:NOVEMBER 27TH 2010
MPAC: STILL AWAITING AN INVITE
Position Offered: ------
Basic Training Begins: ------

So as you can see I applied back in June 2010 and it's now the end of January so 9 months in the process. I was in the Infantry Reserves for a short stint 2006/2007 released because I moved out west to work and there was not a reserve unit close to me. I am currently waiting for an MPAC invite. My last contact with CFRC Barrie on stated that my file was being verified and waiting to be merit listed. They could not provide me with any idea on a date for MPAC and said possibly not untill April , but to call back once a month to check on dates.

I don't mind waiting it will all be worth it in the end  good luck to everyone else applying!


----------



## Mudshuvel

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Moncton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AC OP
Trade Choice 2: ATIS Tech
Trade Choice 3: AVS Tech
Application Date: December 1st, 2010
First Contacted: January 14th, 2011 (for Medical, early October 2010 for CFAT)
CFAT Completed : October 13th, 2010
References Contacted: 
BackCheck Completed: 
Medical Completed: January 19th, 2011 (additional Doctor's note requested)
Interview Completed: 
Merit Listed: 
Air Crew Medical: February 7th, 2011 (blood testing is on the 4th, repeat audiogram on the 7th)
Position Offered:
Sworn in: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## kmcneil

Recruting Center: Sydney, NS
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Marine Engineering Mechanic
Trade Choice 2: Sonar Op
Trade Choice 3: Steward
Application Date: November 25th, 2010
First Contact: January 27th, 2011
Aptitude completed : February 1st, 2011 (Qualified for all my choices.) 
Medical Completed: February 1st, 2011
Interview completed: February 1st, 2011 
Medical Approved: February 1st, 2011
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

It has been a pretty easy process so far, I've found. Scored fairly well on the CFAT. Oddly, out of the five of us who wrote the aptitude test, i was the fourth one to get told how I did and the only one offered to have the medical and interview done right after on the same day (I assume thats a good thing for me?). Medical went fine. My health is in good condition.
I was told to call back in about two weeks to make sure my criminal record check and credit check are good (I've never been convicted of a crime and I'm 18 and have no established credit to begin with).
He said if all goes well I should hear back in april and should be looking towards a summer BMQ.


----------



## kmcneil

I got interested in the Sonar Op trade from researching it on the forces website. I also was told a thing or two about it from my girlfriends father (who is a MAR ENG) and he made me think I'd be a good fit for it.

I'm almost expecting if I get a call that it will be for Sonar Op since, while I do meet the minimum requirements for MAR ENG, my grades were not the greatest in high school. However, I did score fairly high on the aptitude test so hopefully they look at that more when picking people.


----------



## Deleted member 41807

*UPDATE*
Recruting Center: Mississauga
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: SIG OP
Trade Choice 2: LCIS Tech
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Sept 13 2010
Aptitude: completed Sept 22 2010
Medical Examination: completed January 13, 2011 
Interview completed: completed January 13, 2011 
Position Offered: NA
Basic Training Begins: NA


Called in a few days ago and everything seems to be perfect, I was told that I have been Merit Listed and now I just have to wait it out, hopefully I get a job offer by April.


----------



## infantryian

Recruting Center: Saskatoon
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Musician
Unit Applied: North Saskatchewan Regiment/Band of the Ceremonial Guard
Application Date: Jan 2010
First Contact: Jan 2010
CFAT completed : March 2010
Interview completed: March 2010
Med completed:  March 2010
PT Test completed: Jan 2011
Audition (for musician):Feb 2011
Offer: Waiting


----------



## Container

Recruting Center: Prairies
Regular/Reserve: Regular- hoping to go back to basic to watch the young people cry!
Officer/NCM: CEOTP
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: MARS
Trade Choice 3: Military Police
Application Date: May 2010 
First Contact: October 2010(2 transfers and a deployment later they finally get ahold of me- and then I need 2 file transfers and a verfication of prior service)
CFAT completed : Years ago
Interview completed: Call at the end of March 
Med completed:  
Offer: 

The "slowness" is my own fault. So far all the recruiting staff have been great. And I mean GREAT. Im pretty much an applicant nightmare so their dedication is pretty obvious.


----------



## martr

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: ROTP - Civillian University (Ottawa U)
Trade Choice 1: Nursing
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Aerospace Control
Application Date: January 12th, 2011
First Contact: 
CFAT: Jan. 27th, 2009 - Old one still valid.


I'm still waiting on my update interview, but the civilian University has accepted my application in the Nursing Program. They also treated my application before the closing date, which they said is unusual since it's a limited enrollment program and they usually wait. I guess they really liked my file 

Now I just need the CF's decision for ROTP and I'm going back to school!!

edit: can't write well it seems.


----------



## martr

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: ROTP - Civilian University
Trade Choice 1: Nursing
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Aerospace Control
Application Date: January 12th, 2011
CFAT: Jan. 27th, 2009 - Old one still valid.
First Contact: 21 Feb 2011
Update Interview: 01 Mar 2011
Update Medical: 01 Mar 2011

Well things are moving forward. Next week I have the medical and interview and then I get to wait for a decision.


----------



## SK

If we would like to change one of our 3 choices, do we have to wait until the new fiscal year? or is it possible to do it now? I've been hearing conflicting reports.  Thanks guys.


----------



## willellis

You can change it whenever you want, but if you have already been interviewed for the trades you have chosen, you will have to be re-interviewed for your new selection.


----------



## JMesh

Recruting Center: St. John's
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: MARS Officer
Unit Applied: HMCS CABOT
Application Date: 2 February 2011
First Contact: 16 February 2011 (had to change some references)
CFAT completed: 
Interview completed:
Med completed:
PT Test completed:
Offer:


----------



## wson

Recruting Center: SUDBURY
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS (LCIS TECH)
Trade Choice 2: Med Tech
Trade Choice 3: Crewmen
Application Date: Feburary 18th
First Contact: NA
Aptitude completed : (buddy sais probly march 18th because the woman who does testing will be on vacation soon)
Medical completed: 
Interview completed:
Position Offered:
Basic Training Begins:



Got called back today because they forgot to get me to sign something. Must mean they are looking at it ;D... Anyine else from sudbury applying??


----------



## SK

willellis said:
			
		

> You can change it whenever you want, but if you have already been interviewed for the trades you have chosen, you will have to be re-interviewed for your new selection.


 Thanks will


----------



## willellis

SK said:
			
		

> Thanks will


----------



## ringknocker82

Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserves: Regular
NCM/Officer: DEO (RMC grad - 3B medical release)
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: LOGO
Trade Choice 3: Int Officer
Application Date: December, 2010
First Contact: December, 2010
CFAT: Not required due to RMC degree
Medical: January 18th, 2011 (no findings to support prior 3B medical release) 
Interview: Waiting for D Med Pol to make a decision
Merit Listed: ??
Job offered:
Swearing in:
BMOQ: If all goes well, I should not be required to complete BMOQ


----------



## OBigD

Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserves: Regular
NCM/Officer: NCM SEP
Trade Choice 1: NWT
Trade Choice 2: NE Tech (R)
Trade Choice 3: NE Tech (S)
Application Date: September, 2010
First Contact: September, 2010
CFAT: Valid from RES app submitted in Jan '10
Medical: January 18th, 2011
Interview: Update interview February 18, 2011 (ROTP to NCM SEP)
Merit Listed: ??
Job offered:
Swearing in:
BMOQ:


----------



## carter

**UPDATE**

Recruiting Center: Victoria 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Signal Operator
Trade Choice 2: LCIS Tech
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Nov 5/09
References contacted: Nov 18/09 
CFAT: Dec 10/09
Interview: Dec 10/09     ** another interview Mar 9th/2011 **
Medical: Dec 10/09         ** updating medical Mar 9th/2011 **
Position Offered: 
BMQ starts on:

File was closed at the end of Nov 2011. Each process was completed before my file was closed. Re- applied Feb 3/2011, recieved a call Feb 21/2011 for medical update and another interview. I think this could finally be the last leg of my journey. 474 days and counting.


----------



## martr

I want to time travel too....  ;D


----------



## Mudshuvel

*UPDATE*

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Moncton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AC OP
Trade Choice 2: ATIS Tech
Trade Choice 3: AVS Tech
Application Date: December 1st, 2010
First Contacted: January 14th, 2011 (for Medical, early October 2010 for CFAT)
CFAT Completed : October 13th, 2010
References Contacted: 
BackCheck Completed: Early January
Medical Completed: January 14th, 2011, Medical sent to Ottawa February 22nd, 2011 (pending approval)
Interview Completed: 
Merit Listed: 
Air Crew Medical: January 14th, 2011, Medical sent to Ottawa February 22nd, 2011 (pending approval)
Position Offered:
Sworn in: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## wenetresults

Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Signal Operator
Trade Choice 2: Naval Communicator
Trade Choice 3: LCIS Tech
Application Date: December 11, 2010
First Contacted: January 25, 2011
CFAT: February 3, 2011
Interview: February 3, 2011
Medical: February 3, 2011
Position Offered: 
Sworn in: 
BMQ starts on:


----------



## infantryian

Sapperian said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Saskatoon
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Musician
> Unit Applied: North Saskatchewan Regiment/Band of the Ceremonial Guard
> Application Date: Jan 2010
> First Contact: Jan 2010
> CFAT completed : March 2010
> Interview completed: March 2010
> Med completed:  March 2010
> PT Test completed: Jan 2011
> Audition (for musician):Feb 2011
> Offer: Waiting



Failed Audition for musician (sight reading was pretty bad), but I received an offer for combat engineer and will be sworn in March 8 2011


----------



## R.W.

Recruiting Center: Kamloops
NCM/Officer: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Supply
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: January 2011
First Contact: Febuary 22,2011
CFAT:
Medical: 
Interview: 
Merit Listed: 
Job offered:
Swearing in:


----------



## Jack18889

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Naval Radar Tech
Trade Choice 2: Naval Communication Tech
Trade Choice 3: Naval Sonar Tech
Application Date: April 27 2010
First Contact: June 2010
Aptitude completed : Completed Sept
Medical completed:  Completed Oct 14
Interview completed: Completed Sept
Position Offered: ---
Basic Training Begins: ---


----------



## steve_newsom

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer-DEO
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: January 2010
First Contact: February 2010
Aptitude completed : April 2010
Interview completed: May 2010
Medical completed: December 2010
Merit Listed: January 2011
Position Offered:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## kmcneil

Update:

Recruting Center: Sydney, NS
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Marine Engineering Mechanic
Trade Choice 2: Sonar Operator
Trade Choice 3: Naval Electronics Sensor Operator
Application Date: November 25th, 2010
First Contact: January 27th, 2011
Aptitude completed : February 1st, 2011 (Qualified for all my choices.) 
Medical Completed: February 1st, 2011
Interview completed: February 1st, 2011 
Medical Approved: February 1st, 2011
Merit Listed: February 18th, 2011 (For all choices.)
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

The whole process has been rather smooth. Which makes me think that I'm just going to have a long wait to make it even.  
Glad to see you're getting along well too, Stacked. Hopefully everything works out for us!


----------



## JMesh

Update:

Recruting Center: St. John's
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: MARS Officer
Unit Applied: HMCS CABOT
Application Date: 2 February 2011
First Contact: 16 February 2011 (had to change some references)
Medical Documentation (current service) requested: 23 February 2011
CFAT completed:
Interview completed:
Med completed:
PT Test completed:
Offer:


----------



## nairna

wson said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: SUDBURY
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: ACISS (LCIS TECH)
> Trade Choice 2: Med Tech
> Trade Choice 3: Crewmen
> Application Date: Feburary 18th
> First Contact: NA
> Aptitude completed : (buddy sais probly march 18th because the woman who does testing will be on vacation soon)
> Medical completed:
> Interview completed:
> Position Offered:
> Basic Training Begins:
> 
> 
> 
> Got called back today because they forgot to get me to sign something. Must mean they are looking at it ;D... Anyine else from sudbury applying??



I  am from Sudbury, though I attend university in Toronto.


----------



## nairna

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armour
Trade Choice 3: MARS
Application Date: September 22nd, 2010
First Contact: NA
Aptitude completed : November 4th, 2010
Medical completed: January 14th, 2011
Interview completed: November 24th, 2010
Position Offered:
Basic Training Begins:

Have been merit listed since January 17th, awaiting ROTP selection.


----------



## GMK

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Component: Reg Force
Trade Choice 1: AVN TECH
Trade Choice 2: AC OP
Application Date: December 23, 2010
First Contact:  January 05, 2011
Medical: Completed
Aptitude completed:  Completed  
Interview completed:  Completed
Air Crew Medical:  Completed
Position Offered: Still Waiting
Basic Training Begins:  Unknown

I am hoping to hear soon!  Patience is a virtue!


----------



## Chinada

Just want update my application status:

Recruiting Centre:       Oshawa
Regular/Reserve:        Regular
Officer/NCM:              Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1:          Construction Engineering
Trade Choice 2:          
Trade Choice 3:          
Application Date:       10/20/2009
First Contacted:         10/20/2009
CFAT:                       11/4/2009
Security Clearance:     By 01/10/2011      (Form 330-60)
Medical:                    01/24/2011          (scheduled)
Interview:                 01/24/2011          (scheduled)

Merit Listed:              02-18-2011
Position Offered:        Construction Engineering
Sworn In:                  03-29-2011
BMOQ start:              05-09-2011


----------



## VeryMerry

Recruting Center: Kitchener
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer - ROTP
Trade Choice 1: Nursing
Application Date: 2 January 2011
First Contact: 5 January 2011
Aptitude completed : 2006 - with Reserve application (medically denied - V5)
Medical completed: 7 February 2011
Target Interview: 2 February 2011
Interview completed: 10 February 2011
Position Offered:
Basic Training Begins:

Medical clearance is pending - Merit listed, awaiting ROTP selection.


----------



## Precept

Going to post an update to mine. Just waiting and hoping for an Offer of Employment. I was told I will get a call before Tuesday March 22 with either the offer, or a message that I wasn't selected.

Recruting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Military Police
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: May 24 2010

CFAT: May 17
First Contact: June 10 
Med & Interview : August 19
MPAC Invite- Feb 24
MPAC Date - March 5-7
Position Offered:
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## kmcneil

Update:

Recruting Center: Sydney, NS
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Marine Engineering Mechanic
Trade Choice 2: Sonar Operator
Trade Choice 3: Naval Electronics Sensor Operator
Application Date: November 25th, 2010
First Contact: January 27th, 2011
Aptitude completed : February 1st, 2011 (Qualified for all my choices.) 
Medical Completed: February 1st, 2011
Interview completed: February 1st, 2011 
Medical Approved: February 1st, 2011
Merit Listed: February 18th, 2011 (For all choices.)
Position Offered: Marine Engineering Mechanic - March 11th, 2011 !!!
Sworn in on: March 31st, 2011 !!! 
Basic Training Begins: April 11th, 2011 !!!

Quick and painless. I got lucky.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> *UPDATE*
> 
> Recruiting Centre: CFRC Moncton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: AC OP
> Trade Choice 2: ATIS Tech
> Trade Choice 3: AVS Tech
> Application Date: December 1st, 2010
> First Contacted: January 14th, 2011 (for Medical, early October 2010 for CFAT)
> CFAT Completed : October 13th, 2010
> References Contacted:
> BackCheck Completed: Early January
> Medical Completed: January 14th, 2011, Medical sent to Ottawa February 22nd, 2011 (pending approval)
> Interview Completed:
> Merit Listed:
> Air Crew Medical: January 14th, 2011, Medical sent to Ottawa February 22nd, 2011 (pending approval)
> Position Offered:
> Sworn in:
> Basic Training Begins:



Canada Post may have lost my Medical... my process is paused.


----------



## infantryian

Don't hold your breath on the medical getting back from Ottawa, I have talked to at least three people who swore in the same time as me whose applications were delayed by a six month or greater wait for medical to clear.


----------



## OBigD

*Update*

Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserves: Regular
NCM/Officer: NCM SEP
Trade Choice 1: NWT
Trade Choice 2: NE Tech (R)
Trade Choice 3: NE Tech (S)
Application Date: September, 2010
First Contact: September, 2010
CFAT: Valid from RES app submitted in Jan '10
Medical: January 18th, 2011
Interview: Update interview February 18, 2011 (ROTP to NCM SEP)
Merit Listed: March 1, 2011
Job offered: March 16, 2011
Swearing in: 1st week of April
BMQ: April 11, 2011
Niagara College: September 2011


----------



## Lively18

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserves: Regular
NCM/Officer: NCM SEP
Trade Choice 1: NWT (Merit Listed)
Trade Choice 2: NE Tech (R) (Merit Listed)
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: December 2009
First Contact: February 2010
CFAT: Valid from RES app submitted in March '06
Medical: March 2010
Interview: May 2010
Merit Listed: September 2010
Job offered: Pending
Swearing in: Pending
BMQ: Pending
Accepted to Marine Institute Under NCM-SEP


----------



## wson

Recruting Center: SUDBURY
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS (LCIS TECH)
Trade Choice 2: Med Tech
Trade Choice 3: Crewmen
Application Date: Feburary 18th
First Contact: NA
Aptitude completed : March 16th 2011
Medical completed: March 16th 2011
Interview completed:March 16th 2011
Position Offered:
Basic Training Begins:

Merit listed for Aciss


----------



## Johansen

Recruiting Center: New Westminster, BC
Regular/Reserves: Regular
NCM/Officer: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Crewman
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: January 2011
First Contact: January 2011
CFAT: March 15, 2011
Medical: March 15, 2011
Interview: March 15, 2011
Merit Listed: Pending
Job offered: Pending
Swearing in: Pending
BMQ: Pending


----------



## Domterran

Recruiting Center: Quebec
Regular/Reserves: Regular
NCM/Officer: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Trade Choice 2: Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: March 18 2010
First Contact: April 20th 2010
CFAT: May 31 2010
Medical: May 31 2010 / Updated March 18 2011
Interview: March 18 2011
Merit Listed: Pending
Job offered: Pending
Swearing in: Pending
BMQ: Pending


----------



## Donovanpayne

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserves: Regular
NCM/Officer: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS (Signal Operator)
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Technician - Land
Trade Choice 3: Aerospace Control Operator
Application Date: Late December 2010
First Contact: Early January 2011
CFAT: January 13, 2011
Medical: January 13, 2011
Interview: January 13, 2011
Merit Listed: My file manager told me I was merit listed on the 28th. So either January or February (he didn't specify). 
Job offered: Pending.
Swearing in: Pending.
BMQ: Pending.


----------



## Lively18

*UPDATED*

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserves: Regular
NCM/Officer: NCM SEP
Trade Choice 1: NWT (Merit Listed)
Trade Choice 2: NE Tech (R) (Merit Listed)
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: December 2009
First Contact: February 2010
CFAT: Valid from RES app submitted in March '06
Medical: March 2010
Interview: May 2010
Merit Listed: September 2010
Job offered: Naval Electronic Technician (All Technician Trades are Amalgamated Now)
Swearing in: April 5th 2011
BMQ: April 11th 2011
Accepted to Marine Institute Under NCM-SEP


----------



## mariomike

Lively18 said:
			
		

> Job offered: Naval Electronic Technician (All Technician Trades are Amalgamated Now)
> Swearing in: April 5th 2011
> BMQ: April 11th 2011
> Accepted to Marine Institute Under NCM-SEP



Congratulations! A great education and career to look forward to.


----------



## Sizzle709

Recruting Center: ST. JOHNS 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS (LCIS TECH)
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Field Artillery
Application Date: January
First Contact: March 10th 2011
Aptitude completed : March 17th 2011
Medical completed: March 17th 2011
Interview completed:March 17th 2011
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

Merit listed for ACISS

Now to just hurry up and wait...


----------



## JMesh

Update:

Recruting Center: St. John's
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: MARS Officer
Unit Applied: HMCS CABOT
Application Date: 2 February 2011
First Contact: 16 February 2011 (had to change some references)
Medical Documentation (current service) requested: 23 February 2011
CFAT completed: 31 March 2011
Interview completed: 31 March 2011
Med completed: 31 March 2011
PT Test completed: 31 March 2011
Offer:


----------



## densy92

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserves: Regular
NCM/Officer: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: February 2011
First Contact:
CFAT: April 2008
Medical: 
Interview: 
Job offered:
Swearing in:
BMQ:

Probably would of been in 2 years ago if it wasn't for vision categories (V4). But thanks to Lasik, now a V1, and hopefully get a call soon. Gotta love the waiting game haha


----------



## Precept

Final Update for me. Got my offer for Military Police (Army) today.

Recruting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Military Police
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:

Application Date: May 24 2010
CFAT: May 17
First Contact: June 10
Med & Interview : August 19
MPAC Invite- Feb 24
MPAC Date - March 5-7
Position Offered: MP (Army) on March 28 2011
Swearing in: April 6 2011
Basic Training Begins: April 11 2011


----------



## Precept

Thank you!

Hopefully your time is close too!


----------



## Domterran

UPDATE:

Recruiting Center: Quebec
Regular/Reserves: Regular
NCM/Officer: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Trade Choice 2: Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: March 18 2010
First Contact: April 20th 2010
CFAT: May 31 2010
Medical: May 31 2010 / Updated March 18 2011
Interview: March 18 2011
Merit Listed: No idea, before March 25.
Job offered: March 28 2011
Swearing in: April 7 2011
BMQ: April 25 2011

FINALLY !!!


----------



## Lare

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: SigOp (ACISS)
Trade Choice 2: NesOp
Trade Choice 3:Navcomm
Application Date: March 27, 2010
First Contacted: March 27, 2010
CFAT completed : June 10, 2010
Medical completed: June 10, 2010
Interview completed: June 10, 2010
Medical Received: July 5, 2010'ish
References Contacted: July 10, 2010
Position Offered: SigOp (ACISS)
Merit listed: July 28, 2010
Swearing in: 6 April 2010
Basic Training Begins: 11 April 2010

Insanely short notice! But I'm not complaining. 1 year +1 day exactly from application date to position offered o.o


----------



## ringknocker82

**UPDATE**


 
Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserves: Regular
NCM/Officer: DEO (RMC grad - 3B medical release)
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: LOGO
Trade Choice 3: Int Officer
Application Date: December, 2010
First Contact: December, 2010
CFAT: Not required due to RMC degree
Medical: January 18th, 2011 (no findings to support prior 3B medical release) - * Declared medically fit for service by RMO - 29 MAR 11 *
Interview: Waiting for D Med Pol to make a decision 
Merit Listed: ??
Job offered:
Swearing in:
BMOQ: If all goes well, I should not be required to complete BMOQ

 * Now just waiting for my trades to open. *


----------



## Mudshuvel

*UPDATE!!*

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Moncton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AC OP
Trade Choice 2: ATIS Tech
Trade Choice 3: AVS Tech
Application Date: December 1st, 2010
First Contacted: January 14th, 2011 (for Medical, early October 2010 for CFAT)
CFAT Completed : October 13th, 2010
References Contacted: 
BackCheck Completed: Early January
Medical Completed: March 30th, 2011/ Passed
Interview Completed: 
Merit Listed: 
Air Crew Medical: March 30th, 2011, Aircrew Medical sent to Ottawa February 22nd, 2011 (pending approval)
Position Offered:
Sworn in: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## motox

Just in time eh Mudshuvel - Congrats!


----------



## Mudshuvel

motox said:
			
		

> Just in time eh Mudshuvel - Congrats!



Dang straight Motox! How's yours going?

 Anyone go through Aircrew Medical lately who could offer an estimate on the average length it could take?


----------



## Searyn

Update

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: April 7th, 2010
First Contacted: End of April 2010 (app put on hold), March 15th, 2011 
CFAT Completed : March 24th, 2011
Medical Completed: March 24th, 2011 (Waiting for Ottawa)
Interview Completed: March 24th, 2011.
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Sworn in:
Basic Training Begins:

Quick question:

Will the recruiting center call and inform me that I've been merit listed, or is that something people find out during one of their callbacks to the CFRC's for updates on their file? (otherwise how do people know the exact date?)


----------



## GMK

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> Dang straight Motox! How's yours going?
> 
> Anyone go through Aircrew Medical lately who could offer an estimate on the average length it could take?



I think it all depends on your particular circumstances.  For me it only took a week.  I have been reading posts on the subject and It could take up to a year.  Best thing would be to talk to your recruiter, they are a fountain of knowledge.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Thanks GMK,

I had asked my recruiter, he didn't know. All I require is Air factor 3 I believe, so he did say if he had to guess, 2-3 weeks. Hoping for sooner rather than a year.


----------



## Philippe.Boisseau

Recruting Center: Montreal, Qc
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Transmission
Trade Choice 2: Construction Engineering
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: March 15th, 2011
First Contact: March 15th, 2011
Aptitude completed : March 18th, 2011
Medical Completed: March 21st, 2011
Interview completed: March 21st, 2011
Medical Approved: March 30th, 2011
Security check completed : March 30th, 2011
Merit Listed: March 21st, 2011 (Merit listed while waiting for medical and security check to come in)
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

Hopefully getting a call before April 29th!


----------



## lethalLemon

I've turned the tide, I've decided to ditch the Primary Reserve and upgrade to Regular Force for various reasons.

Recruting Center: Vancouver BC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Aerospace Control Operator
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: 21 October 2010
First Contact: 08 January 2011
Aptitude completed : 09 March 2011 
Medical Completed: Pending
Interview completed: Pending
Medical Approved: Pending
Security check completed : Status Unknown
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## StonedViper

I got a call from CFRC last March 2011 saying that my occupational choices were oversubscribe, my original choices was 1. MPO 2. INT Officer so I decided to go with my current list, still here anxiuosly  waiting  

Recruting Center: Edmonton, AB 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: AEC
Trade Choice 2: Pilot
Trade Choice 3: ACSO
Application Date: February 2011
First Contact: March 2011
Aptitude completed : 
Medical Completed: 
Interview completed: 
Medical Approved: 
Security check completed : 
Merit Listed:
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## TBGal

Recruting Center: Thunder Bay, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO 
Trade Choice 1: Nursing
Trade Choice 2: X
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: July 29/10
First Contact: August/11
Aptitude completed : September/11
Medical Completed: December/11
Interview completed: February/11
Medical Approved: January/11
Security check completed : February/11
Merit Listed: February/11
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

I am patiently waiting for what I hope to be offer, hope to hear soon!!


----------



## taerakwon

Recruting Center: Toronto, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO 
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Control Officer
Trade Choice 2: Logistics
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Nov 2009
First Contact: Dec 2009
Aptitude completed : Janurary 2010
Medical Completed: January 2011
Interview completed: July 22, 2010
Aircrew Medical Approved: March 2011
Security check completed : March 2011
Merit Listed: March 29, 2011
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

My father was an Aerospace controller operator Master warrant officer, and my mother was an Infantry Sergeant
Right now, it is my turn to join the Force as an Aerospace Controller Officer
Hoping to meet my new crews, or I shall say, my new family or friends in my near future.
Fingers crossed


----------



## Deleted member 41807

Good day,

Anyone receive a job offer post- April 1st yet?

regards 
sleath


----------



## astecki

The top is for myself...

Recruting Center: Toronto, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: 04 April 2011
First Contact: 04 April 2011
Aptitude completed : booked for 12 April 2011
Medical Completed: Pending
Interview completed: Pending
Medical Approved: Pending
Security check completed : Pending
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

And for my wife...

Recruting Center: Toronto, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: 04 April 2011
First Contact: 04 April 2011
Aptitude completed : booked for 12 April 2011
Medical Completed: Pending
Interview completed: Pending
Medical Approved: Pending
Security check completed : Pending
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

Here's hoping!


----------



## mwc

That's lucky that you get to write your CFAT so soon, I've had my Infantry papers in since July and they still wont let me write.


----------



## TBGal

Sleath said:
			
		

> Good day,
> 
> Anyone receive a job offer post- April 1st yet?
> 
> regards
> sleath



I have not heard anyone receiving job offers at this time, I really wish I did. All I know it that I have been merit listed and nothing further. Here's to hoping. 

Hope you hear soon,
CP


----------



## PMedMoe

mwc said:
			
		

> That's lucky that you get to write your CFAT so soon, I've had my Infantry papers in since July and they still wont let me write.



So how do you know you qualify for Infantry?   ???


----------



## mwc

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> So how do you know you qualify for Infantry?   ???



Well apparently there is some kind of new scoring system now?? They haven't told me I do not qualify, and I don't see why I wouldn't.


----------



## ringknocker82

mwc said:
			
		

> Well apparently there is some kind of new scoring system now?? They haven't told me I do not qualify, and I don't see why I wouldn't.



I think what Moe meant (correct me if I'm wrong Moe), how do you know if you qualify for infantry, intelligence-wise, if you've yet to do the CFAT? There is a minimum you must score on the CFAT in order to get into infantry.


----------



## mwc

ringknocker82 said:
			
		

> I think what Moe meant (correct me if I'm wrong Moe), how do you know if you qualify for infantry, intelligence-wise, if you've yet to do the CFAT? There is a minimum you must score on the CFAT in order to get into infantry.



Well, I would hope I would meet that minimum considering I have math classes almost daily and labs where problem solving is required (almost done 2 year Electrical Technician Program)


----------



## JMesh

mwc said:
			
		

> Well, I would hope I would meet that minimum considering I have math classes almost daily and labs where problem solving is required (almost done 2 year Electrical Technician Program)



It's not all math on the CFAT. There's also a verbal aspect and a spatial aspect, and scores are not necessarily cumulative (i.e. doing well in math may not help you if you need a certain score on spatial, etc.).

Also, the math on the CFAT is all manual. No calculators allowed, so you have your mind and some paper to work it out. Doing daily math classes may not be of a lot of assistance if you can't do mental math (though the problem solving is an important skill).


----------



## PMedMoe

ringknocker82 said:
			
		

> I think what Moe meant (correct me if I'm wrong Moe), how do you know if you qualify for infantry, intelligence-wise, if you've yet to do the CFAT? There is a minimum you must score on the CFAT in order to get into infantry.



Thank you.  Exactly what I meant.  I would say "aptitude" wise as opposed to intelligence.


----------



## mwc

Yes I understand where you guys are coming from. Only one way to find out though...


----------



## Hoogoos

Recruiting Center: Montreal, Qc
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Aviation Systems Tech
Trade Choice 2: Avionics Systems Tech
Trade Choice 3: Aircraft Structure Tech
Application Date: April 1st, 2011
First Contact: Pending
Aptitude completed : Pending
Medical Completed: Pending
Interview completed: Pending
Medical Approved: Pending
Security check completed : Pending
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## franciscorivera

Recruting Center: Barrie,ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Naval Weapons Technician (Weapons Eng. Tech)
Trade Choice 2: Marine Engineering Mechanic
Trade Choice 3: Sonar Operator
Application Date: January 13 2011
First Contact: February 01 2011
Aptitude completed : February 22 2011
Medical Completed: Pending
Interview completed: Pending
Security check completed : March 20 2011 
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending
Work Experience: 3.5 years
Post Secondary Education: 3 year Diploma in Mechanical Engineering Technology


----------



## JRBond

Recruting Center: Halifax, NS
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Nursing Officer
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: 15 Oct 2010
First Contact: 15 Jan 2011
Aptitude completed : CT
Medical Completed: CT
Interview completed: 20 Jan 2011
Security check completed : 5 Oct 2011 
Merit Listed: Yes
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending
Work Experience: 1 Year Reserves
Post Secondary Education: BSc Con Bio, Dalhousie University


----------



## TBGal

JRBond said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Halifax, NS
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
> Trade Choice 1: Nursing Officer
> Trade Choice 2: x
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: 15 Oct 2010
> First Contact: 15 Jan 2011
> Aptitude completed : CT
> Medical Completed: CT
> Interview completed: 20 Jan 2011
> Security check completed : 5 Oct 2011
> Merit Listed: Yes
> Position Offered: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending
> Work Experience: 1 Year Reserves
> Post Secondary Education: BSc Con Bio, Dalhousie University


What trade are you currently in the reserves? Do you have a nursing degree?? Best of luck with everything 

CP


----------



## JRBond

I'm currently a MSEOp at 36 Svc Bn. Right now I'm finishing my Biology degree and I'm starting nursing in the fall. Thanks for the luck.


----------



## JB 11 11

The top is for myself...

Recruting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: SIg Op/ACISS
Trade Choice 2: Combat Eng
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: July 2010
First Contact: July 2010 
Aptitude completed : 22 Jan 2011
Medical Completed: 22 Jan 2011
Interview completed: 22 Jan 2011
Medical Approved: Pending
Security check completed : Pending
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## Booty22

Recruting Center: St. Johns NL
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Mar Eng Mech
Trade Choice 2: Nes Op
Trade Choice 3: Son OP
Application Date: January 6 2011
First Contact: March
Aptitude completed : 17 March 2011
Medical Completed: 17 March 2011
Interview completed: 17 March 2011
Medical Approved: Yes
Security check completed : Yes
Merit Listed: Yes
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## Duredain

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sonar Op
Trade Choice 2: EO Tech
Trade Choice 3: Veh Tech
Application Date: January 2, 2010
First Contacted:  Mid-February 2010
CFAT Completed : May 2010
References Contacted: No
BackCheck Completed: Yes
Medical Completed: May, 2010
Interview completed: May, 2010
Position Offered: Pending
Sworn in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

As you can see, I applied last year. I applied for Sig Op, Combat Eng and Artillery, had to change those a number of times due to trade filling up, and ended up with Sig Op, Med Tech and Sonar Op. I was declined for medical reasons (food allergy and back problems) and my file was closed. I spent the last year rectifying those problems and submitted the required medical information again on March 14, 2011; the RMO sent me a letter clearing me on the 31st (never received it, change of address). I went in today and spoke with my recruiter, was told I am medically cleared and was provided with a list of trades I qualified for (Pure Math 30 really, really helped me there) that are currently hiring. As of right now I am being processed with Sonar Op, EO Tech and Veh Tech as my trade choices; the PO I spoke with told me that I would be very competitive with my math 30 and although he never said so, I am expecting a call or email of some sort in the next couple weeks. Waiting was a real pain in the ass, but finally stuff is coming together for me.

TL;DR, patience is a virtue; make yourself stand out, even a little and your chances improve. I'm not the type of person to get excited about anything, but I am truly excited now, I can not wait for a phone call.


----------



## Booty22

Stacked said:
			
		

> Congratulations Duredain!
> 
> My first choice at the moment is also Sonar Op.  If you hear anything let me know!
> 
> And has anybody else noticed the lack of offers going out? I totally expected crazy forum spam with people getting offers.





I also thought there would be a boat load of offers going around by now. 
I was told I'd  get a call in the middle of the month. Maybe well see alot by then.


----------



## Deleted member 41807

Stacked said:
			
		

> Congratulations Duredain!
> 
> My first choice at the moment is also Sonar Op.  If you hear anything let me know!
> 
> And has anybody else noticed the lack of offers going out? I totally expected crazy forum spam with people getting offers.



Good day,

From what I have heard, offers should be rolling in mid- late April when courses open up and when BMQ dates are set and ready. All we can do now is be to be patient and wait for them to get things set.

regards 
sleath


----------



## taerakwon

Sleath said:
			
		

> Good day,
> 
> From what I have heard, offers should be rolling in mid- late April when courses open up and when BMQ dates are set and ready. All we can do now is be to be patient and wait for them to get things set.
> 
> regards
> sleath



I just hope that we can all be enlisted and join the BMQ that will be held during this summer XD


----------



## Duredain

Stacked said:
			
		

> Congratulations Duredain!
> 
> My first choice at the moment is also Sonar Op.  If you hear anything let me know!
> 
> And has anybody else noticed the lack of offers going out? I totally expected crazy forum spam with people getting offers.



Thanks Stacked, it's quite exciting to finally have stuff moving forward. From what my recruiter told me, my chances of getting processed for Sonar Op are slim to none; they already have applications being processed for that trade (hopefully you are one of them) and they will likely offer me one of the trades that require Pure Math.


----------



## Deleted member 41807

Stacked said:
			
		

> Sorry for the double post
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told now VERY few offers went out this week (which is obvious) and not to expect to hear anything until April 15th at least. Looks like we have another date to set on the calender. (This was from a Det Commander)



Good day,

Thank you for sharing what you were told, hopefully our patience pays off  . Ill be heading to my CFRC on April 18th to talk to my Military Career Counselor if I don't hear by next week.

regards 
sleath


----------



## ayo23

Stacked said:
			
		

> Sorry for the double post
> 
> I've been told now VERY few offers went out this week (which is obvious) and not to expect to hear anything until April 15th at least. Looks like we have another date to set on the calender. (This was from a Det Commander)



I wonder who got those offers... I think it would be the officers that got their offers first.


----------



## ringknocker82

ringknocker82 said:
			
		

> **UPDATE**
> 
> 
> 
> Recruiting Center: Hamilton
> Regular/Reserves: Regular
> NCM/Officer: DEO (RMC grad - 3B medical release)
> Trade Choice 1: MARS
> Trade Choice 2: LOGO
> Trade Choice 3: Int Officer
> Application Date: December, 2010
> First Contact: December, 2010
> CFAT: Completed in '99
> Medical: January 18th, 2011 (no findings to support prior 3B medical release) -  Declared medically fit for service by RMO - 29 MAR 11
> Interview: * 11 APR 11 *
> Merit Listed: * 11 APR 11 *
> Job offered:
> Swearing in:
> BMOQ: If all goes well, I should not be required to complete BMOQ


----------



## kyle93

Recruting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Reserve 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: January 18, 2011
First Contact: April 11, 2011
Med, aptitude completed : to be done on April 19, 2011
PT Test completed: 
Interview completed: 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## ayo23

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserves: Regular
NCM/Officer: NCM
Original Trade Choice 1: Signal Operator
Original Trade Choice 2: LCIS Tech
Updated Trade Choice 1: EO Tech (Added December 2010)
Updated Trade Choice 2: LCIS Tech
Application Date: November 2009
First Contact: December 2009
CFAT: January 11, 2010 (Completed)
Interview: January 19, 2010 (Completed)
Medical: January 22, 2010 (Completed)
Updated Interview: March 24, 2011 (Completed)
Merit Listed: 
Job offered:
Swearing in:
BMQ Begins:


----------



## Bowen

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver, BC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer(ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Air Combat Systems Officer
Trade Choice 2: Logistics(Air) Officer
Trade Choice 3: Aerospace Control Officer
Application Date: January 2011
First Contact: January 2011
Aptitude completed : February 2011
Medical Completed: February 2011
Interview completed: March 2011
Medical Approved: February 2011
Security check completed : March 2011
Merit Listed: March 2011
Position Offered: Pending
Swearing In: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

Just waiting for that phone call.


----------



## astecki

Update...



			
				astecki said:
			
		

> The top is for myself...
> 
> Recruting Center: Toronto, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: x
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: 04 April 2011
> First Contact: 04 April 2011
> Aptitude completed : 12 April 2011
> Medical Completed: *Pending*
> Interview completed: *Pending*
> Medical Approved: Pending
> Security check completed : Pending
> Merit Listed: Pending
> Position Offered: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending
> 
> And for my wife...
> 
> Recruting Center: Toronto, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
> Trade Choice 2: x
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: 04 April 2011
> First Contact: 04 April 2011
> Aptitude completed : 12 April 2011
> Medical Completed: *Pending*
> Interview completed: *Pending*
> Medical Approved: Pending
> Security check completed : Pending
> Merit Listed: Pending
> Position Offered: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending
> 
> Here's hoping!



We've both obtained approval to book the medical and interview, but apparently the girl who books the medicals at CFRC Toronto wasn't there today, and there was no schedule available.  We've been told to call back tomorrow to hopefully get those booked, as my application is especially time-sensitive.

Apparently I did "exceptionally well" on my aptitude test (read: qualified for everything) and the career councillor immediately tried to talk me into a different trade.  Told him "Thanks, but no thanks, I know what I came here for".

Again, here's hoping everything continues smoothly!


----------



## JAudet

Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria, BC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM:NCM
Trade Choice 1: Hull technician
Trade Choice 2: Marine Eng Mech
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: August 2010
First Contact: Sept 2010
Aptitude completed : March 3rd 2011
Medical Completed: March 3rd 2011
Interview completed: March 28th 2011
Medical Approved: March 28th 2011
Security check completed : March 2011
Merit Listed: March 28th 2011
Position Offered: Pending
Swearing In: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

sitting..waiting...and on these forums way to often


----------



## WonderGirl

I'm so excited to finally be able to add to this thread after writing the cfat today!

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver, BC (new westminster)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:  AC OP (did really well, enough to qualify for my first choice)
Trade Choice 2: Nav Comm
Trade Choice 3:  Sonar Operator
Application Date: January 2011
First Contact: March 2011
Aptitude completed : April 12 2011
Medical Completed: First Half of medical completed April 12 2011, 2nd Half April 26, 2011
Interview completed: 
Medical Approved: 
Security check completed : 
Merit Listed:
Position Offered: Pending
Swearing In: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## McCooligan

This is my first post, and as such I want to thanks to all the regular members.  The information available on these forums has made my application process a cool breeze.  I figured I'd share it with you:

Recruiting Center: CFRC London, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Infantry
Trade 2: Combat Engineer
Trade 3: Armoured
Application Date: April 5/2011
First Contact: April 7/2011
CFAT: April 15/11
Medical:
Interview:
Security Check:
Merit List:
Position Offered:
Swearing In:
BMQ:

Thanks again.  I hope the process goes smoothly.


----------



## mwc

Recruting Center: Kitchener
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry 
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soldier
Application Date: July 5, 2010
First Contact: ----
Med, aptitude completed : After going in every month from July to April, booked CFAT April 3/2011 then it was canceled the same day until further notice (Not anytime soon I'm guessing)

PT Test completed: ----
Interview completed: ----
Position Offered: ----
Basic Training Begins: ----


Good to see people above me with April '11 app. dates are getting further than me already.


----------



## JBrock

Recruiting Center: CFRC Halifax, NS
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Crewman
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: January 1st 2011
First Contact: March 14th 2011
Aptitude Completed: Pending
Medical Completed: Pending
Interview Completed: Pending
Medical Approved: Pending
Security Check Completed: Pending
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Swearing In: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## rutheh

Recruiting Center: CFRC Edmonton, AB
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Signal Operator
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: December 9th, 2010
First Contact: March 1st, 2011
Aptitude Completed: March 8th, 2011
Medical Completed: March 14th, 2011
Interview Completed: March 14th, 2011
Medical Approved: March 14th, 2011
Security Check Completed: March 2011
Merit Listed: April 2011
Position Offered: Pending
Swearing In: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## JAudet

looks like most people who had there interviews mid march still haven't got calls yet...lets hope we get em soon


----------



## Donovanpayne

Clam said:
			
		

> looks like most people who had there interviews mid march still haven't got calls yet...lets hope we get em soon



I finished my interview as well as all other aspects of the application before March and am merit listed. I still haven't received a call and don't expect too anytime soon. As another member pointed out, not very many job offers went out in the first few weeks for April but speculated that more would start going out starting on April 15th. Even if this holds to be true, keep on moving and planning ahead for civilian life because they might not be taking very many people in this year.

P.S. Sorry if that came out as mean or discouraging. I didn't mean it like that. Just don't get your hopes up otherwise you may end up severely disappointed.


----------



## Deleted member 41807

Good day,

Thought I would share this, I called my local CFRC yesterday for the statues of my application, after giving the operator my service number, he proceeded and looked at my file. He then told me ``Just wait for a phone call``,  I asked him if that meant I was being considered for a job offer, he said he could not give me any further information and that I wait for a phone call. That call made my day; hopefully my interpretation of what he said is correct.

regards
Sleath


----------



## ayo23

Sleath said:
			
		

> Good day,
> 
> Thought I would share this, I called my local CFRC yesterday for the statues of my application, after giving the operator my service number, he proceeded and looked at my file. He then told me ``Just wait for a phone call``,  I asked him if that meant I was being considered for a job offer, he said he could not give me any further information and that I wait for a phone call. That call made my day; hopefully my interpretation of what he said is correct.
> 
> regards
> Sleath



I went to the RC in person just now. The recruiter took my photo ID and looked up my file and after a couple of minutes of silence he gives me back my ID and says "Alright... just wait for a phone call." He said that's all the info he has for now and that he's not sure when they'll be sending offers. I wasn't sure if i was merit-listed yet but that pretty much answered my question.


----------



## Deleted member 41807

Good day,

I noticed you have two of the same trades as me SIG OP, LCIS (ACISS). From the (4) times I have called thus far pre-April 1st, I was told the same thing (x4) `` You are currently Merit Listed, nothing else I can tell you as of now``, so to get a different reply from an update was quiet surprising . So I guess it’s looking good for us, let’s just hope for the best.

regards
sleath


----------



## ayo23

Sleath said:
			
		

> Good day,
> 
> I noticed you have two of the same trades as me SIG OP, LCIS (ACISS). From the (4) times I have called thus far pre-April 1st, I was told the same thing (x4) `` You are currently Merit Listed, nothing else I can tell you as of now``, so to get a different reply from an update was quiet surprising . So I guess it’s looking good for us, let’s just hope for the best.
> 
> regards
> sleath



I actually changed Sig Op to EO Tech. Sig Op and LCIS is a little redundant anyway since they both start off with the ACISS base. 
But anyway...yes, let's cross our fingers and hope for the best!


----------



## Booty22

Booty22 said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: St. Johns NL
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Mar Eng Mech
> Trade Choice 2: Nes Op
> Trade Choice 3: Son OP
> Application Date: January 6 2011
> First Contact: March
> Aptitude completed : 17 March 2011
> Medical Completed: 17 March 2011
> Interview completed: 17 March 2011
> Medical Approved: Yes
> Security check completed : Yes
> Merit Listed: Yes
> Position Offered: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending



Recruting Center: St. Johns NL
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Mar Eng Mech
Trade Choice 2: Nes Op
Trade Choice 3: Son OP
Application Date: January 6 2011
First Contact: March 2011
Aptitude completed : 17 March 2011
Medical Completed: 17 March 2011
Interview completed: 17 March 2011
Medical Approved: Yes
Security check completed : Yes
Merit Listed: Yes
Position Offered: Maritime Engineering Mechanic Sea
Basic Training Begins: April 25 2011


----------



## ayo23

Booty22 said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: St. Johns NL
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Mar Eng Mech
> Trade Choice 2: Nes Op
> Trade Choice 3: Son OP
> Application Date: January 6 2011
> First Contact: March 2011
> Aptitude completed : 17 March 2011
> Medical Completed: 17 March 2011
> Interview completed: 17 March 2011
> Medical Approved: Yes
> Security check completed : Yes
> Merit Listed: Yes
> Position Offered: Maritime Engineering Mechanic Sea
> Basic Training Begins: April 25 2011



When did you receive the call for the offer?


----------



## Donovanpayne

Sleath said:
			
		

> Good day,
> 
> I noticed you have two of the same trades as me SIG OP, LCIS (ACISS). From the (4) times I have called thus far pre-April 1st, I was told the same thing (x4) `` You are currently Merit Listed, nothing else I can tell you as of now``, so to get a different reply from an update was quiet surprising . So I guess it’s looking good for us, let’s just hope for the best.
> 
> regards
> sleath



I called two weeks ago and got the exact same response. The "You are currently Merit Listed, nothing else I can tell you as of now" one, not the other one you mentioned. I'm glad to hear you got a different reply however the last time you called. Maybe this means the time is drawing nearer for those of us who applied for Sig Op. 
My family has been awfully discouraging lately. Saying things like "it's taking forever, you're not going to get in" as well as "just quit." So to be able to prove them wrong would be great 

Just out of curiosity, what kind of volunteer work/extra-curricular activities did you put down on your application?

Good luck to you Sleath!


----------



## Deleted member 41807

Donovanpayne said:
			
		

> I called two weeks ago and got the exact same response. The "You are currently Merit Listed, nothing else I can tell you as of now" one, not the other one you mentioned. I'm glad to hear you got a different reply however the last time you called. Maybe this means the time is drawing nearer for those of us who applied for Sig Op.
> My family has been awfully discouraging lately. Saying things like "it's taking forever, you're not going to get in" as well as "just quit." So to be able to prove them wrong would be great
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what kind of volunteer work/extra-curricular activities did you put down on your application?
> 
> Good luck to you Sleath!



Good day,

Appreciate it, just keep a positive mind and stay determined. I had quite a few on my application:

- 48 hours of Community Service at a local school
- Red Cross member at my University 
- Track and Field team (3 years running)
- Cross country (2 years running)
- Weight training (Every other day for the past 4 years)
- Cardio (days I don’t weight lift) (Every other day for the past 4 years)
- Swimming (Weekends) 
- Baby-sit on Fridays (past year) 

I had others but forgot what else I had on there  Hope everything goes well for you to, best of luck.

regards 
sleath


----------



## Booty22

ayo23 said:
			
		

> When did you receive the call for the offer?






At 9:15 NL time zone


----------



## ayo23

Booty22 said:
			
		

> At 9:15 NL time zone



Thanks for the response. 
Congrats on the offer and good luck at BMQ.  ;D


----------



## Deleted member 41807

Booty22 said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: St. Johns NL
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Mar Eng Mech
> Trade Choice 2: Nes Op
> Trade Choice 3: Son OP
> Application Date: January 6 2011
> First Contact: March 2011
> Aptitude completed : 17 March 2011
> Medical Completed: 17 March 2011
> Interview completed: 17 March 2011
> Medical Approved: Yes
> Security check completed : Yes
> Merit Listed: Yes
> Position Offered: Maritime Engineering Mechanic Sea
> Basic Training Begins: April 25 2011



Congrats


----------



## Booty22

ayo23 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the response.
> Congrats on the offer and good luck at BMQ.  ;D




No problem bud, and thanks. You'll get a call soon enough!




			
				Sleath said:
			
		

> Congrats



Thanks buddy


----------



## scriptox

First time ever applying, I think my situation is a bit different.

Recruting Center: Royal Hamilton Light Infantry Unit, Hamilton, Ontario
Entry Plan: Halton Canadian Forces Co-operative Education Plan (Through my High School)
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: April 19, 2011
First Contact: 
Aptitude completed : 
Medical Completed: 
Interview completed: 
Medical Approved:
Security check completed :
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Shamrock1

Recruiting center: Canadian Forces Recruiting Center Vancouver, seaforth Highlanders of Canada Light Infantry Unit
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: Infantry
Application Date: February 5th 2011
First Contact: End of Feb. 2011
Aptitude and Medical Completed: Middle of March 2011
Medical Approved: Yes
Interview Completed: April 13th 2011
security Check Completed: Yes
Merit Listed: Not sure
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## trampbike

Little update:

Recruiting Center: Montréal
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: Officer
Program: ROTP (Civie-U as first choice)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: May 13th 2010
First Contacted: September 14th
References contacted: Mid-October
CFAT completed : September 28th
Medical completed: October 20th
Interview completed: October 20th
Optometrical tests: October 22th
Blood test and ECG: November 3rd 
Contact for ASC: January 12th 2011
ASC: January 24th
Pilot Medical at Toronto DRDC: January 27th-28th
Position Offered: April 20th (ROTP-Pilot, civilian university)


----------



## VeryMerry

Update:

Recruting Center: Kitchener
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer - ROTP
Trade Choice 1: Nursing
Application Date: 2 January 2011
First Contact: 5 January 2011
Aptitude completed : 2006 - with Reserve application (medically denied - V5)
Medical completed: 7 February 2011
Target Interview: 2 February 2011
Interview completed: 10 February 2011
Position Offered: 19 April 2011

The Recruiting Center said it wasn't clear which in element I would be placed. I am also waiting to hear back regarding my enrollment date. I am very excited for recruit camp this summer!


----------



## Deleted member 41807

Congrats


----------



## kyle93

I am so excited, I'm finally making some progress with my application!

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Reserve 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: January 18, 2011
First Contact: April 11, 2011
Aptitude completed : April 19, 2011
Med, PT Test completed: to be done on May 12, 2011
Interview completed: 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Sizzle709

Sizzle709 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: ST. JOHNS
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: ACISS (LCIS TECH)
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Field Artillery
> Application Date: January
> First Contact: March 10th 2011
> Aptitude completed : March 17th 2011
> Medical completed: March 17th 2011
> Interview completed:March 17th 2011
> Position Offered: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending
> 
> Merit listed for ACISS
> 
> Now to just hurry up and wait...



Recruiting Center: St. Johns
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS (LCIS TECH)
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Field Artillery
Application Date: January
First Contact: March 10th 2011
Aptitude completed : March 17th 2011
Medical completed: March 17th 2011
Interview completed: March 17th 2011
Position Offered: ACISS 
Basic Training Begins: Aug 1st 2011

Swearing in on July 26th. Hell yeah! So pumped to be accepted. Time to hit up the gym and get a part time job to keep my busy.


----------



## reboog

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 2: Artillery Officer
Trade Choice 3: ---
Application Date: Feb 2, 2011
First Contact: Nov 2010
Aptitude completed : Mar 8, 2011
Medical completed: Apr 12 2011
Interview completed: Mar 22 2011
Position Offered: ----
Basic Training Begins: ---

I have a hold on my file until my university degree is granted at the end of May, however. Does anyone know if positions tend to fill up by the summer?


----------



## Hoogoos

Recruiting Center: Montreal, Qc
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Aviation Systems Tech
Trade Choice 2: Avionics Systems Tech
Trade Choice 3: Aircraft Structure Tech
Application Date: April 1st, 2011
First Contact: Pending
Aptitude completed : Pending
Medical Completed: Pending
Interview completed: Pending
Medical Approved: Pending
Security check completed : Pending
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

I don't think this counts as first contact. I called the Montreal CFRC to check up on the situation of my file and the file manager couldn't find my file at all, but she would check and call me back in 2-3days. Fast forward 3 days, I call back, she still can't find my file :facepalm:, but she then calls me back 15 minutes later to say that it's still on the recruiters desk with the thousands other files and that it will take months to process everything!  :'(

I guess have to sit tight and wait it out...with a few calls to make sure my file stays near the top of the pile...


----------



## wson

wson said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: SUDBURY
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: ACISS (LCIS TECH)
> Trade Choice 2: Med Tech
> Trade Choice 3: Crewmen
> Application Date: Feburary 18th
> First Contact: NA
> Aptitude completed : March 16th 2011
> Medical completed: March 16th 2011
> Interview completed:March 16th 2011
> 
> 
> Merit listed for Aciss



Position offered: April 21st
BMQ:  July 4th - Oct 7th

YYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEE HHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Donovanpayne

wson said:
			
		

> Position offered: April 21st
> BMQ:  July 4th - Oct 7th
> 
> YYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEE HHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWW



Congratulations man! 

Seems like everyone who applied for ACISS is getting in but me haha =\


----------



## ayo23

Donovanpayne said:
			
		

> Congratulations man!
> 
> Seems like everyone who applied for ACISS is getting in but me haha =\



...and me.  ;D

Congrats wson!


----------



## wson

Thanks alot guys, don't worry you guys will probly get a call, the RC closed at 12 today and is opening back up on tuesday. Hopefully at 8:01 on tuesday  your phones will be ringing.   ;D 

Time to get in shape now ! Gotta do some Shaun T Insanity


----------



## FactorXYZ

Hoogoos said:
			
		

> but she then calls me back 15 minutes later to say that it's still on the recruiters desk with the thousands other files and that it will take months to process everything!  :'(
> 
> I guess have to sit tight and wait it out...with a few calls to make sure my file stays near the top of the pile...



Ouch...


----------



## rutheh

Donovanpayne said:
			
		

> Congratulations man!
> 
> Seems like everyone who applied for ACISS is getting in but me haha =\



Lol same here! 

But fingers are still crossed.


----------



## Trinhchilla

Recruting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery FD
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: February 01  2011
First Contact: February
Aptitude completed : February 15  2011
Medical Completed: February 21 2011
Interview completed: March 23 2011
Medical Approved: Yes
Security check completed : Yes
Merit Listed: Yes
Position Offered: April 27 2011
Basic Training Begins: July 04 2011


----------



## ayo23

Trinhchilla said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: CFRC Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Artillery FD
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: February 01  2011
> First Contact: February
> Aptitude completed : February 15  2011
> Medical Completed: February 21 2011
> Interview completed: March 23 2011
> Medical Approved: Yes
> Security check completed : Yes
> Merit Listed: Yes
> Position Offered: April 27 2011
> Basic Training Begins: July 04 2011



Congrats!

Looks like CFRC Toronto has started making calls.


----------



## Deleted member 41807

ayo23 said:
			
		

> Congrats!
> 
> Looks like CFRC Toronto has started making calls.



Good day,

Congrats Trinhchilla, its about time we heard of some offers coming out of the Toronto CFRC. Still waiting as well, I was thinking of giving the Toronto CFRC a call on Friday (been about 2 weeks since I last called), you call for an update ayo23?

regards
sleath


----------



## ayo23

Sleath said:
			
		

> Good day,
> 
> Congrats Trinhchilla, its about time we heard of some offers coming out of the Toronto CFRC. Still waiting as well, I was thinking of giving the Toronto CFRC a call on Friday (been about 2 weeks since I last called), you call for an update ayo23?
> 
> regards
> sleath



I haven't called yet. Last time i just went there in person on the 14th. 
Had to wait for like 30-45 mins for a recruiter to talk to me since they got rid of all but one of the recruiter desks. Anyway, he just told me there's nothing else to do but wait for a call so that's what i'm doing. 
Maybe i should give them a call this friday if i don't hear anything.


----------



## ayo23

Stacked said:
			
		

> If they have started making calls just be patient. When I got my phone call from CFRC Kingston they said they have a list and they just work through it and it can take some time depending on where your name is. If there is an offer for you they will call.



Fair enough. Guess i'll just wait it out the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Donovanpayne

I was in CFRC Calgary half an hour ago and was told they're still doing selections for ACISS (Sig Op). I was told that they'll be making calls within a month and if you don't hear anything within that time frame you most likely weren't selected this round. 

Here's hoping.


----------



## ayo23

Donovanpayne said:
			
		

> I was in CFRC Calgary half an hour ago and was told they're still doing selections for ACISS (Sig Op). I was told that they'll be making calls within a month and if you don't hear anything within that time frame you most likely weren't selected this round.
> 
> Here's hoping.



I thought they would have finished making their list of selections since I already saw someone hired for ACISS for an August BMQ. 
...or maybe they're calling people as they pick them.


----------



## mwc

Trinhchilla said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: CFRC Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Artillery FD
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: February 01  2011
> First Contact: February
> Aptitude completed : February 15  2011
> Medical Completed: February 21 2011
> Interview completed: March 23 2011
> Medical Approved: Yes
> Security check completed : Yes
> Merit Listed: Yes
> Position Offered: April 27 2011
> Basic Training Begins: July 04 2011



That's fast for combat arms trade, congrats!


----------



## Shamrock1

> Recruiting center: Canadian Forces Recruiting Center Vancouver, seaforth Highlanders of Canada Light Infantry Unit
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice: Infantry
> Application Date: February 5th 2011
> First Contact: End of Feb. 2011
> Aptitude and Medical Completed: Middle of March 2011
> Medical Approved: Yes
> Interview Completed: April 13th 2011
> security Check Completed: Yes
> Merit Listed: Not sure
> Position Offered: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending



Update: 
Position Offered: April 27th 2011


----------



## JBrock

Yeah thats really fast for a combat arms trade. I guess anything can happen though, hopefully it'll be that fast for my choice of crewman!


----------



## Trinhchilla

Thanks everyone! Although it has only been 3 months since my application, it felt like forever!


----------



## wson

Congrats on getting in . See you at BMQ dude.


----------



## astecki

Things are moving forward...



			
				astecki said:
			
		

> The top is for myself...
> 
> Recruting Center: Toronto, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: x
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: 04 April 2011
> First Contact: 04 April 2011
> Aptitude completed : 12 April 2011
> Medical Completed: booked for 06 May 2011
> Interview completed: Pending
> Medical Approved: Pending
> Security check completed : Pending
> Merit Listed: Pending
> Position Offered: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending
> 
> And for my wife...
> 
> Recruting Center: Toronto, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
> Trade Choice 2: x
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: 04 April 2011
> First Contact: 04 April 2011
> Aptitude completed : 12 April 2011
> Medical Completed: booked for 06 May 2011
> Interview completed: Pending
> Medical Approved: Pending
> Security check completed : Pending
> Merit Listed: Pending
> Position Offered: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending
> 
> Here's hoping!


----------



## mwc

Well that's good for you...and here I am waiting since July and still haven't done anything for Infantry. What's up with that?


----------



## ringknocker82

mwc said:
			
		

> Well that's good for you...and here I am waiting since July and still haven't done anything for Infantry. What's up with that?



What CFRC??  You need to do some serious hounding!!!  Last time I asked, infantry opened this fiscal year and so you should be booking your tests.


----------



## rutheh

Has anyone heard anything from CFRC Edmonton or Calgary yet?


----------



## mwc

ringknocker82 said:
			
		

> What CFRC??  You need to do some serious hounding!!!  Last time I asked, infantry opened this fiscal year and so you should be booking your tests.



Kitchener, ON

I have went in already beginning of April, had the CFAT booked, only to be called 2 hours later to have it "canceled until further notice" due to this "scoring system" they are using. Emailed my recruiter about it since it was the lady at the front desk who was handling it. He said he was away in Borden for the month teaching, and told me more about the "scoring system". Going to update my file in the next few weeks since I will be receiving my college diploma soon, and hopefully squeeze in some more volunteer work on weekends.


----------



## ringknocker82

mwc said:
			
		

> Kitchener, ON
> 
> I have went in already beginning of April, had the CFAT booked, only to be called 2 hours later to have it "canceled until further notice" due to this "scoring system" they are using. Emailed my recruiter about it since it was the lady at the front desk who was handling it. He said he was away in Borden for the month teaching, and told me more about the "scoring system". Going to update my file in the next few weeks since I will be receiving my college diploma soon, and hopefully squeeze in some more volunteer work on weekends.



Unfortunately, Kitchener has to bring someone in who can administer the CFAT and the medical and they usually bring someone from Toronto or Hamilton.  Unfortunately, at this time of year, both CFRCs are busy, ergo, Kitchener applicants are forced to wait  Try booking your tests in TO, if the drive isnt too far for you.  Just a thought, good luck


----------



## Donovanpayne

Ruthie said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard anything from CFRC Edmonton or Calgary yet?




I was in CFRC Calgary yesterday and was told they're still doing selections. The WO then told me to wait another month and check back if I hadn't heard anything from them. This was for Sig Op.


----------



## mwc

ringknocker82 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, Kitchener has to bring someone in who can administer the CFAT and the medical and they usually bring someone from Toronto or Hamilton.  Unfortunately, at this time of year, both CFRCs are busy, ergo, Kitchener applicants are forced to wait  Try booking your tests in TO, if the drive isnt too far for you.  Just a thought, good luck



Thanks for the advice! moving back home for the summer tomorrow. But even then the 3 hour drive to Toronto would be worth it. My plan for next winter is still up in the air (since starting an electrical apprenticeship wouldn't be worth it, would have to quit for the Forces).


----------



## ringknocker82

mwc said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice! moving back home for the summer tomorrow. But even then the 3 hour drive to Toronto would be worth it. My plan for next winter is still up in the air (since starting an electrical apprenticeship wouldn't be worth it, would have to quit for the Forces).



Yeah, I could be wrong, its been a while since I worked at CFRC Hamilton, but its worth the shot.  Plus, CFRC TO is a main recruiting hub, therefore, things tend to go a little faster/smoother.  Anyways, good luck


----------



## mwc

Still makes me feel a little ticked off, would of been much easier to make the trip to T.O. while I was living in Kitchener for the past 8 months. Seems a little biased from my perspective.


----------



## jalonga

Recruiting Centre: Moncton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2: MARS
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: May 4, 2010
First Contacted:  Dec 09
CFAT completed : Previous Application
References Contacted: Spring 2010
BackCheck Completed: Spring 2010
Medical Completed: May 4, 2010 - Update Medical Jan 19, 2011
Interview completed: May 6, 2010 - Update Interview Jan 19, 2011
Merit Listed: June 25, 2010
Trade Interview: Update interview April 15, 2011
Position Offered: April 15, 2011
Sworn in: April 27, 2011
Basic Training Begins: May 7, 2011

Note: When going for update interviews it was helpful to have had new experiences since the initial interview i.e. , completed a French course, new volunteer experiences and lots and lots of activities for fitness, every little bit helps to increase your competitiveness ranking on the Merit list.

Thank you army.ca, this site was very helpful for all of my questions, all of which I found by reading rather than posting.


----------



## wenetresults

****UPDATE****

Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Signal Operator
Trade Choice 2: Naval Communicator
Trade Choice 3: LCIS Tech
Application Date: December 11, 2010
First Contacted: January 25, 2011
CFAT: February 3, 2011
Interview: February 3, 2011
Medical: February 3, 2011
Position Offered: Signal Operator, April 29, 2011
Sworn in: TBA
BMQ starts on: August 29, 2011


----------



## chrome1967

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Nav Comm
Trade Choice 2: NCIOP
Trade Choice 3: AS Tech
Application Date: April 2009
References contacted: Check
CFAT: April,Qualify for all trades.
Interview: Complete
Interview (part 2): Complete
Medical: April 2009,Med Fit; August 3rd
Merit Listed: August 21st
Position Offered: August 24th
Sworn in: September 30th
BMQ starts on: October 5th
releasing: June 1st 2011


----------



## Container

*UPDATE*

Recruting Center: Prairies
Regular/Reserve: Regular- hoping to go back to basic to watch the young people cry!
Officer/NCM: CEOTP
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: MARS
Trade Choice 3: Military Police
Application Date: May 2009 
First Contact: October 2009(2 transfers and a deployment later they finally get ahold of me- and then I need 2 file transfers and a verfication of prior service)
CFAT completed : Years ago
Interview completed: Call at the end of March 

Trade choices Closed - changed to Reserve App

Recruting Center: Prairies
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: RESO
Trade Choice 1: Arty
Application Date: April 1 2011 
First Contact: October 2009(2 transfers and a deployment later they finally get ahold of me- and then I need 2 file transfers and a verfication of prior service)
CFAT completed : Years ago
Interview completed: May 24, 2011 
Med completed:  May 24, 2011


----------



## TheUnitedEmpire

Recruting Center: CFRC Kitchener
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: LCIS Tech
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: April  2010
First Contact: April 2010
Aptitude completed : April 2010
Medical Completed: May 2010
Interview completed: January 2011
Medical Approved: Yes
Security check completed : Yes
Merit Listed: Yes
Position Offered: April 19 2011- Sig Ops
Basic Training Begins: July 04 2011

From my understanding LCIS tech and some other tech trades are now amalgamated.  So sig ops it is!
By the way, my experience with CFRC Kitchener was nothing short of exceptional.  Everyone was great to deal with and very helpful.

Meet my fellow team members July 4th!....or maybe July 2nd when I fly out from Toronto?


----------



## Deleted member 41807

Good day,

Canadian Forces (Branch): Army 
Trade Offered: Army Communication and Information Systems Specialist (ACISS)/ Signal Operator 
Swearing in: TBA
Basic Military Qualification (BMQ): July 4th 

I just called for an update and was told that I got the offer and that they would formally call me with further information in the next 1-2 weeks. I was literally shaking when he told me the good news!

regards
sleath


----------



## rutheh

Congrats!
Another Sig Op! Way to go. 

Now I'm even more nervous. I feel like I'm never gonna get a call...


----------



## sky777

Ruthie said:
			
		

> Now I'm even more nervous. I feel like I'm never gonna get a call...


You can not imagine how I understand you.The same boat  :nod:


----------



## Donovanpayne

Just called to ask my file manager how I could be more competitive and told me I have a job offer for AC Op (I'll assume he meant ACISS since I didn't get merit listed for Aerospace Control Operator even though I applied for it). He then said I should be getting my official offer from him in 1-2 weeks. 

Basic starts on August 29 for me.


----------



## taerakwon

Donovanpayne said:
			
		

> Just called to ask my file manager how I could be more competitive and told me I have a job offer for AC Op (I'll assume he meant ACISS since I didn't get merit listed for Aerospace Control Operator even though I applied for it). He then said I should be getting my official offer from him in 1-2 weeks.
> 
> Basic starts on August 29 for me.



Congratulation Donovan! I hope you could spread your lucky virus to all candidates waiting for that call, including myself.
I wonder if there is any DEO applicant that received an offer recently, maybe I am wrong, because I see many NCM positions are being offered, while DEO applicants seem to be silent.


----------



## Sizzle709

Donovanpayne said:
			
		

> Just called to ask my file manager how I could be more competitive and told me I have a job offer for AC Op (I'll assume he meant ACISS since I didn't get merit listed for Aerospace Control Operator even though I applied for it). He then said I should be getting my official offer from him in 1-2 weeks.
> 
> Basic starts on August 29 for me.



Congrats man, Same trade, See you there!


----------



## mazda79

Recruting Center: Ottawa

Regular/ Reserve: Regular

Officer/ NCM: NCM

Trade choice #1: Vehicule tech

Trade choice #2: Materials tech

Trade choice #3: Ammunition tech

Application date: Mach 29, 2011

First Contacted: April 20, 2011

Aptitude test, Medical and Interview to be done on May 3, 2011

will keep updating as days goes by.


----------



## Crank

Recruting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Veh Tech
Trade Choice 2: AES OP
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: Jan 2011
First Contact: March 9, 2011
Aptitude completed : March 15, 2011
Medical Completed: March 22, 2011
Interview completed: April 19, 2011
Medical Approved: Yes
Security check completed : Pending
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Not soon enough


----------



## wenetresults

Congrats Donovanpayne & Sizzle709 on your call for basic training for this fall! Look forward to meeting you then.

Cheers.


----------



## GMK

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Component: Reg Force
Trade: AC OP
Application Date: December 23, 2010
First Contact:  January 05, 2011
Medical: Completed
CFAT:  Completed  
Interview:  Completed
Air Crew Medical:  Completed
Swearing In:  August
Position Offered: 03-05-2011
Basic Training Begins:  29-08-2011

Patience was a virtue!


----------



## x

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice : Navcomm
Application Date: Aug 2010/Jan 2011
First Contacted: Aug 2010/Jan 2011
CFAT: Sept 2010
Interview: Mar 17, 2011
Medical: Mar 17, 2011
Position Offered: May 3, 2011
Sworn in: Aug 19, 2011
BMQ starts on: Aug 29, 2011


----------



## NikiVL

Recruiting Centre: Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice : 1- Navcomm
                      2- Sonar Operator
Application Date: April 2010
First Contacted: April 2010
CFAT: May 2010
Interview: June, 2010 
Medical: June, 2010
Updated Interview: April 28, 2011
Position Offered: Naval Communicator
Date Positioned Offered: April 28, 2011
Sworn in: July 12, 2011 (My dads 50th Bday!!!)
BMQ starts on: Aug 1, 2011


----------



## farley84

congrats to everyone that has gotten their call! im still waiting on my prior learning assessment, but i was told thats the final step before my offer comes thru for health care admin officer :S


----------



## ramdak

Recruiting Centre: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice : Artillery
Application Date: April 2010
First Contacted: April 2010
CFAT: Completed
Interview: Completed
Medical: Completed
Position Offered: May 2, 2011
Sworn in: July 20, 2011
BMQ starts on: August 1, 2011


----------



## pattem

Recruiting Center: North Bay, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: LCIS Tech (now ACISS)
Application Date: First applied beginning of November 2010 than re-applied January 20, 2011
Aptitude completed : January 21, 2011
Medical Completed: January 21, 2011
Interview completed: January 21, 2011
Medical Approved: Yes (had to have a form filled out by my optometrist and another from an allergy clinic)
Security check completed : Yes
Merit Listed: Yes
Position Offered: Sip Op (ACISS) on May 3, 2011
Basic Training Begins: August 29, 2011
Swearing in: August 17, 2011


----------



## Johansen

Johansen said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: New Westminster, BC
> Regular/Reserves: Regular
> NCM/Officer: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Crewman
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: January 2011
> First Contact: January 2011
> CFAT: March 15, 2011
> Medical: March 15, 2011
> Interview: March 15, 2011
> Merit Listed: Pending
> Job offered: Pending
> Swearing in: Pending
> BMQ: Pending



Recruiting Center: New Westminster, BC
Regular/Reserves: Regular
NCM/Officer: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Crewman
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: January 2011
First Contact: January 2011
CFAT: March 15, 2011
Medical: March 15, 2011
Interview: March 15, 2011
Merit Listed: May 3, 2011
Job offered: May 5, 2011
Swearing in: August 11, 2011
BMQ: August 29, 2011


----------



## astecki

Was nice to get a call from the recruiting centre while on vacation in NYC...medical tomorrow, and the interview is now booked. 



			
				astecki said:
			
		

> The top is for myself...
> 
> Recruting Center: Toronto, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: x
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: 04 April 2011
> First Contact: 04 April 2011
> Aptitude completed : 12 April 2011
> Medical Completed: booked for 06 May 2011
> Interview completed: booked for 10 May 2011
> Medical Approved: Pending
> Security check completed : Pending
> Merit Listed: Pending
> Position Offered: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending
> 
> And for my wife...
> 
> Recruting Center: Toronto, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
> Trade Choice 2: x
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: 04 April 2011
> First Contact: 04 April 2011
> Aptitude completed : 12 April 2011
> Medical Completed: booked for 06 May 2011
> Interview completed: booked for 10 May 2011
> Medical Approved: Pending
> Security check completed : Pending
> Merit Listed: Pending
> Position Offered: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending
> 
> Here's hoping!


----------



## TheUnitedEmpire

Best of luck astecki.  Infantry fills up pretty quick though, but you never know eh?


----------



## mwc

astecki said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: New Westminster, BC
> Regular/Reserves: Regular
> NCM/Officer: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Crewman
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: January 2011
> First Contact: January 2011
> CFAT: March 15, 2011
> Medical: March 15, 2011
> Interview: March 15, 2011
> Merit Listed: May 3, 2011
> Job offered: May 5, 2011
> Swearing in: August 11, 2011
> BMQ: August 29, 2011





			
				Johansen said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: New Westminster, BC
> Regular/Reserves: Regular
> NCM/Officer: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Crewman
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: January 2011
> First Contact: January 2011
> CFAT: March 15, 2011
> Medical: March 15, 2011
> Interview: March 15, 2011
> Merit Listed: May 3, 2011
> Job offered: May 5, 2011
> Swearing in: August 11, 2011
> BMQ: August 29, 2011



Now here is mine:
Recruting Center: Kitchener
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soldier
Application Date: July 5, 2010
First Contact: ----
Med, aptitude completed : aptitude booked for Apr. 3, canceled 2 hrs later

PT Test completed: ----
Interview completed: ----
Position Offered: ----
Basic Training Begins: ----


What is wrong here, is my RC trying to screw me?


----------



## Searyn

Recruiting Center: Prince George, BC via. Vancouver CFRC trips up north :'(
Regular/Reserves: Regular
NCM/Officer: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: April 4th 2010
First Contact: End of April (told to wait until April 2011)
Second Contact: March 15th 2011
CFAT: March 24, 2011
Medical: March 24, 2011
Interview: March 24, 2011
Security Check: Completed
Reference Check: Completed
Merit Listed: Last week of April 2011
Job offered: Pending

Hoping for an August BMQ date. *Crosses Fingers* 

In the mean time...  ushup: T:


Edit to add: tears to my sad face. (lol)


----------



## Donovanpayne

Donovanpayne said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Calgary
> Regular/Reserves: Regular
> NCM/Officer: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: ACISS (Signal Operator)
> Trade Choice 2: Weapons Technician - Land
> Trade Choice 3: Aerospace Control Operator
> Application Date: Late December 2010
> First Contact: Early January 2011
> CFAT: January 13, 2011
> Medical: January 13, 2011
> Interview: January 13, 2011
> Merit Listed: My file manager told me I was merit listed on the 28th. So either January or February (he didn't specify).
> Job offered: Pending.
> Swearing in: Pending.
> BMQ: Pending.



Update! 

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserves: Regular
NCM/Officer: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS (Signal Operator)
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Technician - Land
Trade Choice 3: Aerospace Control Operator
Application Date: Late December 2010
First Contact: Early January 2011
CFAT: January 13, 2011
Medical: January 13, 2011
Interview: January 13, 2011
Merit Listed: My file manager told me I was merit listed on the 28th. So either January or February (he didn't specify). 
Job offered: Aerospace Control Operator
Swearing in: August 17, 2011
BMQ: August 29, 2011

Even though it was my third choice I'm still incredibly happy with it. I wasn't merit listed for it either which I found odd. I asked my file manager if I would need to do an air crew medical but he wasn't sure and said it seemed that they just pushed me through into getting it.

Anyways, yay!


----------



## jwtg

Donovanpayne said:
			
		

> Job offered: Aerospace Control Operator
> Even though it was my third choice I'm still incredibly happy with it. I wasn't merit listed for it either which I found odd. I asked my file manager if I would need to do an air crew medical but he wasn't sure and said it seemed that they just pushed me through into getting it.



As far as I know, AC Op does not require an Aircrew medical and is not normally considered Aircrew.  For a boring debate over why/why not, visit the 'Air Force Support Trades'  threads.

Still, it looks like a great job- very exciting, and very marketable in the civi world!

EDIT: Air Force Support Trades as opposed to Aircrew Trades is the board I meant to mention.


----------



## WonderGirl

jwtg said:
			
		

> As far as I know, AC Op does not require an Aircrew medical and is not normally considered Aircrew.  For a boring debate over why/why not, visit the 'Air Force Support Trades'  threads.
> 
> Still, it looks like a great job- very exciting, and very marketable in the civi world!
> 
> EDIT: Air Force Support Trades as opposed to Aircrew Trades is the board I meant to mention.



Yes, Ac op is aircrew.  You do need the aircrew medical. I applied for AC OP and had to do the 10 hour fasting/blood/urine/cholestorel tests, the cardiac heart stuff, the eye doctor forms and go to my family doctor for more forms filled out.  All i need now is my interview!  hurrying up to wait some more


----------



## GMK

jwtg said:
			
		

> As far as I know, AC Op does not require an Aircrew medical and is not normally considered Aircrew.  For a boring debate over why/why not, visit the 'Air Force Support Trades'  threads.
> 
> Still, it looks like a great job- very exciting, and very marketable in the civi world!
> 
> EDIT: Air Force Support Trades as opposed to Aircrew Trades is the board I meant to mention.



jwtg,

AC Op does require the aircrew medical.  I have gone thru it too.  You require a Air factor 4 rating to be an AC Op.

Refer to the following links for All MOC ratings and what each means:

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/AN-E-eng.asp
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/CH-3-eng.asp


----------



## jwtg

I stand corrected.


----------



## Deleted member 41807

Donovanpayne said:
			
		

> Update!
> 
> Recruiting Center: Calgary
> Regular/Reserves: Regular
> NCM/Officer: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: ACISS (Signal Operator)
> Trade Choice 2: Weapons Technician - Land
> Trade Choice 3: Aerospace Control Operator
> Application Date: Late December 2010
> First Contact: Early January 2011
> CFAT: January 13, 2011
> Medical: January 13, 2011
> Interview: January 13, 2011
> Merit Listed: My file manager told me I was merit listed on the 28th. So either January or February (he didn't specify).
> Job offered: Aerospace Control Operator
> Swearing in: August 17, 2011
> BMQ: August 29, 2011
> 
> Even though it was my third choice I'm still incredibly happy with it. I wasn't merit listed for it either which I found odd. I asked my file manager if I would need to do an air crew medical but he wasn't sure and said it seemed that they just pushed me through into getting it.
> 
> Anyways, yay!



Congratulations! your patience has availed, best of luck on your trade and career!


----------



## Donovanpayne

Sleath said:
			
		

> Congratulations! your patience has availed, best of luck on your trade and career!



Thank you Sleath! And another thank you for all those who cleared up the air crew medical subject. I'm left a little curious now as to why they offered me the job before I had completed it. I'll have to see what's going on Monday. If I do have to do it, hopefully it won't be a problem or impede entry into the CF.


----------



## rutheh

Recruiting Center: CFRC Edmonton, AB
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Signal Operator
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: December 9th, 2010
First Contact: March 1st, 2011
Aptitude Completed: March 8th, 2011
Medical Completed: March 14th, 2011
Interview Completed: March 14th, 2011
Medical Approved: March 14th, 2011
Security Check Completed: March 2011
Merit Listed: April 2011
Position Offered: Armoured
Swearing In: August 18th, 2011
Basic Training Begins: August 29th, 2011


----------



## FactorXYZ

Ruthie said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Edmonton, AB
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Signal Operator
> Trade Choice 2: Armoured
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: December 9th, 2010
> First Contact: March 1st, 2011
> Aptitude Completed: March 8th, 2011
> Medical Completed: March 14th, 2011
> Interview Completed: March 14th, 2011
> Medical Approved: March 14th, 2011
> Security Check Completed: March 2011
> Merit Listed: April 2011
> Position Offered: Armoured
> Swearing In: August 18th, 2011
> Basic Training Begins: August 29th, 2011


Congrats!


----------



## Gravja

Recruting Center: CFRC Mississauga
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Vehicle Technician
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Technician
Trade Choice 3: Construction Technician
Application Date: February 2010
First Contact: March 2010
Aptitude completed : June 2010
Medical Completed: June 2010
Interview completed: June 2010
Medical Approved: Yes
Security check completed : Yes
Merit Listed: June 2010
Position Offered: April 27 2011- Vehicle Tech
Basic Training Begins: May 23 2011


----------



## wenetresults

Congratulations Ruthie on your call for BMQ on August 29th!

It is going to be a great experience for all!

 8)


----------



## mwc

Stacked said:
			
		

> Have you actually tried calling and asking why you were not able to write your CFAT? I've seen you mention this more then once but I haven't heard a reason why...
> 
> Maybe you should do that. :/



It was apparently due to the "scoring system"

And _Ruthie_'s post is another example. They made it all the way through the process for Armoured in 5 months, 1/2 time i have been waiting for it (3rd choice).


----------



## Probert

mwc said:
			
		

> It was apparently due to the "scoring system"
> 
> And _Ruthie_'s post is another example. They made it all the way through the process for Armoured in 5 months, 1/2 time i have been waiting for it (3rd choice).



I don't mean to be rude but this type of comment seems to come up everywhere I look. I was of the understanding that waiting time is based on your merit is it not? Which means it does not matter how long you have been waiting if someone has a better merit score they will get the call before you regardless of how long you have been waiting. I'm I not correct?


----------



## FactorXYZ

That is how the process was explained to me.


----------



## mwc

Probert said:
			
		

> I don't mean to be rude but this type of comment seems to come up everywhere I look. I was of the understanding that waiting time is based on your merit is it not? Which means it does not matter how long you have been waiting if someone has a better merit score they will get the call before you regardless of how long you have been waiting. I'm I not correct?



Yes I believe you are correct. It have read it can depend on which CFRC you go through depending on their volume? But, how could they determine who has a better score when I haven't even had the opportunity to write the CFAT, be interviewed etc.


----------



## Crank

Crank said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: CFRC Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Veh Tech
> Trade Choice 2: AES OP
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: Jan 2011
> First Contact: March 9, 2011
> Aptitude completed : March 15, 2011
> Medical Completed: March 22, 2011
> Interview completed: April 19, 2011
> Medical Approved: Yes
> Security check completed : x
> Merit Listed: x
> Position Offered: May 9th,2011
> Basic Training Begins: May 23, 2011



Updated, some one dropped out and I was told my score was the highest that I was next in line so off I go.
Good luck to everyone else your calls will come soon.


----------



## Donovanpayne

WonderGirl said:
			
		

> Yes, Ac op is aircrew.  You do need the aircrew medical. I applied for AC OP and had to do the 10 hour fasting/blood/urine/cholestorel tests, the cardiac heart stuff, the eye doctor forms and go to my family doctor for more forms filled out.  All i need now is my interview!  hurrying up to wait some more



Thank you everyone for the replies. 

I just booked my aircrew medical yesterday for this Thursday at 10 a.m. My file manager wasn't able to give me any information about what I'd have to do/prepare for it but judging by WonderGirl's post I'll assume that I'll have to do a 10 hour fasting before I go for my medical. Are they able to do the blood/urine/cholesterol work at the centre or will they refer me to go to another place? Or does it vary from centre to centre? Also, they did an eye exam on me in my initial medical, is there another they have to do?

Sorry for the bombardment of questions, just seeking some clarification so I'm prepared Thursday


----------



## jwtg

Donovanpayne said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone for the replies.
> 
> I just booked my aircrew medical yesterday for this Thursday at 10 a.m. My file manager wasn't able to give me any information about what I'd have to do/prepare for it but judging by WonderGirl's post I'll assume that I'll have to do a 10 hour fasting before I go for my medical. Are they able to do the blood/urine/cholesterol work at the centre or will they refer me to go to another place? Or does it vary from centre to centre? Also, they did an eye exam on me in my initial medical, is there another they have to do?
> 
> Sorry for the bombardment of questions, just seeking some clarification so I'm prepared Thursday



I don't know which RC you're at or what the local facilities/procedures are, all I know is what happened when I did my OWN aircrew medical.

I went to the RC and was given forms to get filled out by doctors- a vision test (far more extensive than the simple chart test you did for your enrolment medical- including intraocular pressure, some crazy drops that made it hard to drive and impossible to focus, and a few other fun/interesting eye tests) that may or may not be the same for AC OP and ACSO (my medical was for ACSO...), ECG, urine sample and blood test which required fasting (10 or 12 hours, not sure.  They had to test for lipids/cholesterol/all kinds of other things).

I brought all those forms to a lab and an eye doctor (which I paid for up front and was reimbursed) and once the forms were all completed (takes a few weeks to get lab results back) I brought them back to the RC and he sent them on to wherever they go.

You'll want to find it if you're actually having the lab work done when you go to the RC, or if they're giving you forms to bring to a lab because fasting for nothing is not fun!  Also fasting can lead to fatigue which can make it more difficult for you to pass the eye exam- the eye doctor told me that if I bombed because of fatigue he'd note it and be willing to retest me, provided the CF agreed because I was fasting that day for the blood work.

Don't drive yourself to the eye test- I almost died like 5 times driving myself home.  No one warned me that I'd be blind as a bat when I left that place.

Good luck with everything!


----------



## astecki

Well, it's all out of our hands now...interview and medical done.  Interviews went exceptionally well for both of us!  I was told there are still a few infantry spots available and I was found "both suitable for employment and very competitive", so I'm happy with that.   Just have to get the doctor to sign off on a form, but of course he's on vacation until next week.  It's going to be a long week! 



			
				astecki said:
			
		

> The top is for myself...
> 
> Recruiting Center: Toronto, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: x
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: 04 April 2011
> First Contact: 04 April 2011
> Aptitude completed : 12 April 2011
> Medical Completed: 07 May 2011
> Interview completed: 10 May 2011
> Medical Approved: Pending
> Security check completed : Pending
> Merit Listed: Pending
> Position Offered: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending
> 
> And for my wife...
> 
> Recruiting Center: Toronto, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
> Trade Choice 2: x
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: 04 April 2011
> First Contact: 04 April 2011
> Aptitude completed : 12 April 2011
> Medical Completed: 07 May 2011
> Interview completed: 10 May 2011
> Medical Approved: Pending
> Security check completed : Pending
> Merit Listed: Pending
> Position Offered: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending
> 
> Here's hoping!


----------



## sky777

Good luck!


----------



## Hoogoos

*UPDATE*

Recruiting Center: Montreal, Qc
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Aviation Systems Tech
Trade Choice 2: Avionics Systems Tech
Trade Choice 3: Aircraft Structure Tech
Application Date: April 1st, 2011
First Contact: May 10th, 2011
Aptitude completed : scheduled for May 13th, 2011
Medical Completed: Pending
Interview completed: Pending
Medical Approved: Pending
Security check completed : Pending
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

I know it's just the beginning of the waiting period compared to most, but it feels good to get my CFAT scheduled and get things started.


----------



## FactorXYZ

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Reg/Res: Regular
Trade 1: Combat Engineer
Trade 2: Armored Soldier
Trade 3: Artillery soldier
Application Date: March 23 2011
First Contact: April 26 2011
Aptitude Test Completed: May 3 2011
Medical Completed: Scheduled for May 12 2011
Interview Completed: Pending
Medical Approved: Pending
Security Check Completed: pending
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A


----------



## ayo23

ayo23 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserves: Regular
> NCM/Officer: NCM
> Original Trade Choice 1: Signal Operator
> Original Trade Choice 2: LCIS Tech
> Updated Trade Choice 1: EO Tech (Added December 2010)
> Updated Trade Choice 2: LCIS Tech
> Application Date: November 2009
> First Contact: December 2009
> CFAT: January 11, 2010 (Completed)
> Interview: January 19, 2010 (Completed)
> Medical: January 22, 2010 (Completed)
> Updated Interview: March 24, 2011 (Completed)
> Merit Listed: Yes, early April I guess
> Job offered: May 12, 2011
> Swearing in: Pending
> BMQ Begins: Aug 1, 2011



Updated. 
Position offered: ACISS.


----------



## ayo23

Stacked said:
			
		

> Oh Congratulations. Good to see you got a BMQ date that works better for you.



Thanks Stacked. 
I hated that i had to pass on the May BMQ offer and wondered if i'd get another offer soon. My mind's been all over the place the past week... lol. It's fantastic that I got a call today since he said he'd probably call in June.


----------



## Mackenzie35

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Signal Operator
Trade Choice 3: Artillery
Application Date: April 29th, 2011
First Contact: April 29th, 2011
Med, aptitude completed : Waiting
PT Test completed: Waiting
Interview completed: Waiting
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting

Hopefully my application goes through before combat engineer closes!


----------



## Sample2K7

Recruiting Center: Kitchener
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3 Artillery
Application Date: March 28, 2011
First Contact: March 28, 2011
Aptitude Completed: April 18, 2011
Interview Completed: May 12, 2011
Medical Completed: Scheduled for May 16, 2011
Merit Listed: Pending
Offer: Pending
Basic Training: Pending


----------



## VanMat

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Signals
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Feb, 2011
First Contact: March, 2011
Aptitude Completed: April 19, 2011
Interview Completed: Pending
Medical Completed: April 19, 2011
Merit Listed: Pending
Offer: Pending
Basic Training: Pending


----------



## FactorXYZ

*UPDATE*


			
				FactorXYZ said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
> Reg/Res: Regular
> Trade 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade 2: Armored Soldier
> Trade 3: Artillery soldier
> Application Date: March 23 2011
> First Contact: April 26 2011
> Aptitude Test Completed: May 3 2011
> Medical Completed: Scheduled for May 12 2011
> Interview Completed: Pending
> Medical Approved: Pending
> Security Check Completed: pending
> Merit Listed: Pending
> Position Offered: N/A
> Basic Training Begins: N/A


Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Reg/Res: Regular
Trade 1: Combat Engineer
Trade 2: Armored Soldier
Trade 3: Artillery soldier
Application Date: March 23 2011
First Contact: April 26 2011
Aptitude Test Completed: May 3 2011
Medical _Completed_: May 12 2011
Interview Completed: Pending
Medical Approved: Pending
Security Check Completed: pending
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A


----------



## Hoogoos

*UPDATE*

Recruiting Center: Montreal, Qc
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Aviation Systems Tech
Trade Choice 2: Avionics Systems Tech
Trade Choice 3: Aircraft Structure Tech
Application Date: April 1st, 2011
First Contact: May 10th, 2011
Aptitude completed : May 13th, 2011
Medical Completed: scheduled May 18th
Interview completed: Pending
Medical Approved: Pending
Security check completed : Pending
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

Passing the CFAT was great!
BTW The personnel told us before the Test that this was an special day for CFAT. That everyone in the room wanted in one choice or another ACS and that they were making us pass the CFAT and medical as fast as possible for a May 20th Limit. Has anyone heard anything like that before?


----------



## SdtBurn

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: infanterie
Trade Choice 2:Artilery
Trade Choice 3:soldat de blinde
Application Date: mars, 2011
First Contact: mars, 2011
Aptitude Completed: April , 2011
Interview Completed: succes
Medical Completed: April, 2011
Merit Listed: yes
Offer: soldat de blinde
Basic Training: already done 
** Going to GAGETOWN the 30 may


----------



## SdtBurn

SdtBurn said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: infanterie
> Trade Choice 2:Artilery
> Trade Choice 3:soldat de blinde
> Application Date: mars, 2011
> First Contact: mars, 2011
> Aptitude Completed: April , 2011
> Interview Completed: succes
> Medical Completed: April, 2011
> Merit Listed: yes
> Offer: soldat de blinde
> Basic Training: already done
> ** Going to GAGETOWN the 30 may


----------



## Private

Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Vehicle Technician
Application Date: June 11, 2010
First Contact: June 11, 2010
Med, aptitude completed : August 7 2010
PT Test completed: August 12 2010
Interview completed: August 7 2010
Position Offered: Combat Engineer
Basic Training Begins: Sometime in June, 2011

It's worth the wait just have patience and make sure to stay in contact with whoever has your file!


----------



## kyle93

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Reserve 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: January 18, 2011
First Contact: April 11, 2011
Aptitude completed : April 19, 2011
Med Test completed: May 10, 2011
PT Test completed: May 16, 2011
Interview completed: May 16, 2011
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## SdtBurn

Kyle,

they ask you to do a PT in CFRC of montreal ??


----------



## SdtBurn

ah ok 

it's making sense now  ;D


----------



## JAudet

haven't seen many victoria guys and gals get calls yet, hopefully our time will come! 
congrats to all the new recruits and good luck to everyone still waiting! ;D


----------



## Hoogoos

*UPDATE*

Recruiting Center: Montreal, Qc
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Aviation Systems Tech
Trade Choice 2: Avionics Systems Tech
Trade Choice 3: Aircraft Structure Tech
Application Date: April 1st, 2011
First Contact: May 10th, 2011
Aptitude completed : May 13th, 2011
Medical Completed: May 18th
Interview completed: Scheduled May 19th
Medical Approved: May 18th
Security check completed : Pending
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

They started calling my references an hour after I finished my medical. They also said that they would finish my security check by tomorow for my interview.
And to think last week they told me that it would take *months* to even get to my file!


----------



## Hoogoos

*UPDATE*....again

Recruiting Center: Montreal, Qc
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Aviation Systems Tech
Trade Choice 2: Avionics Systems Tech
Trade Choice 3: Aircraft Structure Tech
Application Date: April 1st, 2011
First Contact: May 10th, 2011
Aptitude completed : May 13th, 2011
Medical Completed: May 18th
Interview completed: May 19th, 2011
Medical Approved: May 18th, 2011
Security check completed : Done
Merit Listed: May 19th
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

What a wild ride the last has been! I got almost everything done within 7 days. Now I have to wait to know if I'm in this year....


----------



## sky777

Hoogoos said:
			
		

> What a wild ride the last has been! I got almost everything done within 7 days. Now I have to wait to know if I'm in this year....


You are lucky.
I wish you good luck in next step!!!


----------



## CdtSgtOuellet

Recruiting Center: Québec
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Armored
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: october 2010
First Contact: April 12th, 2011
Med, aptitude completed : may 4th 2011
Interview completed: may 4th 2011
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


Merit listed for Infantry


----------



## mwc

CdtSgtOuellet said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Québec
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: Armored
> Trade Choice 3: Infantry
> Application Date: october 2010
> First Contact: April 12th, 2011
> Med, aptitude completed : may 4th 2011
> Interview completed: may 4th 2011
> Position Offered: Waiting
> Basic Training Begins: Waiting
> 
> 
> Merit listed for Infantry



Good to see the waiting had finally paid off to you, good luck!


----------



## Sample2K7

*Update*

Recruiting Center: Kitchener
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3 Artillery
Application Date: March 28, 2011
First Contact: March 28, 2011
Aptitude Completed: April 18, 2011
Interview Completed: May 12, 2011
Medical Completed: May 16, 2011
Merit Listed: May 20th, 2011 for Infantry
Offer: Pending
Basic Training: Pending


----------



## ayo23

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserves: Regular
NCM/Officer: NCM
Trade Choice 1: EO Tech 
Trade Choice 2: LCIS Tech
Application Date: November 2009
First Contact: December 2009
CFAT: January 11, 2010 (Completed)
Interview: January 19, 2010 (Completed)
Medical: January 22, 2010 (Completed)
Updated Interview: March 24, 2011 (Completed)
Merit Listed: Yes, early April I guess
Job offered on: May 12, 2011
Occupation: ACISS
Swearing in: July 20, 2011
BMQ Begins: Aug 1, 2011

Minor update: got the date for the swear-in today... although i was told it might change.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Moncton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ATIS Tech
Trade Choice 2: AVN Tech
Trade Choice 3: AVS Tech
Application Date: December 1st, 2010
First Contacted: January 14th, 2011 (for Medical, early October 2010 for CFAT)
CFAT Completed : October 13th, 2010
References Contacted: Mid-May, 2011
BackCheck Completed: Early January
Medical Completed: March 30th, 2011/ Passed
Interview Completed: May 26th, 2011
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered:
Sworn in: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## DomL

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Crewman
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: April 4, 2011
First Contact: April 4, 2011
Aptitude completed : May 25, 2011
Medical Completed: May 25, 2011
Interview completed: May 25, 2011
Medical Approved: Pending
Security check completed : Pending
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## Mudshuvel

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Moncton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ATIS Tech
Trade Choice 2: AVN Tech
Trade Choice 3: AVS Tech
Application Date: December 1st, 2010
First Contacted: January 14th, 2011 (for Medical, early October 2010 for CFAT)
CFAT Completed : October 13th, 2010
References Contacted: Mid-May, 2011
BackCheck Completed: Early January
Medical Completed: March 30th, 2011/ Passed
_*Interview Completed: May 26th, 2011
Merit Listed: May 26th, 2011 (for all 3 trades)*_
Position Offered:
Sworn in: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## densy92

UPDATE



			
				densy92 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Halifax
> Regular/Reserves: Regular
> NCM/Officer: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: February 2011
> First Contact:
> CFAT: April 2008
> Medical:
> Interview:
> Job offered:
> Swearing in:
> BMQ:
> 
> Probably would of been in 2 years ago if it wasn't for vision categories (V4). But thanks to Lasik, now a V1, and hopefully get a call soon. Gotta love the waiting game haha



So, I went to the recruiting center on the 25 May to get an update on my file...Turns out the trade (combat engineer) has closed for this fiscal year and with me unfortunately only putting down the 1 trade my file has been closed. Looks like its time to play the waiting game again and reapply next year. Patience is a virtue while doing the application process and ya just have to wait it out! I mean with me, the recruiter said my application was ranked very well, and I scored great on the aptitude test. Was in bookings just waiting for the medical and the interview. But what can you do, theres only so many positions open for the year and once there gone there gone.


----------



## JMesh

Update:

Recruting Center: St. John's
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: MARS Officer
Unit Applied: HMCS CABOT
Application Date: 2 February 2011
First Contact: 16 February 2011 (had to change some references)
Medical Documentation (current service) requested: 23 February 2011
CFAT completed: 31 March 2011
Interview completed: 31 March 2011
Med completed: 31 March 2011
PT Test completed: 31 March 2011
Eye exam follow up turned in: 11 May 2011
Documents forwarded to HMCS CABOT for enrollment: 17 May 2011


----------



## hollyymarie

Recruiting Centre: CFRC London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured Crewman
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Artillery - Field
Application Date 1: April 30th 2010
                           2: April 6th 2011
First Contacted 1: May 5th 2010 (all trades were closed)
                         2: April 8th 2011
CFAT Completed : April 19th 2011
References Contacted: Late April/Early May 2011
BackCheck Completed: Late April/Early May 2011
Medical Completed: May 24th 2011
Interview Completed: May 27th 2011 (trade closed the day of my interview, bummer!)
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered:
Sworn in: 
Basic Training Begins:

So looks like I'll be back April 2012! I'm still alittle disappointed (in myself, not CF) but I'm hoping and praying next year will finally be my turn.


----------



## astecki

Just got off the phone with the recruiter and then with the medical staff...my file is making slow progress.  The medical has yet to be approved, but was sent 27 May 2011 to Ottawa for the final sign-off.  A knee injury I had last year as well as the fact I wear custom orthotic inserts has been the cause of this delay.  The medical staff indicated this could take from 4-6 weeks for final approval depending on backlog, so here's hoping things in Ottawa are running smoothly, or things may be closed before my file is approved.

Nothing to do but wait, hope, and keep up with the training!



			
				astecki said:
			
		

> The top is for myself...
> 
> Recruiting Center: Toronto, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: x
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: 04 April 2011
> First Contact: 04 April 2011
> Aptitude completed : 12 April 2011
> Medical Completed: 07 May 2011
> Interview completed: 10 May 2011
> Medical Approved: Pending
> Security check completed : Pending
> Merit Listed: Pending
> Position Offered: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending
> 
> And for my wife...
> 
> Recruiting Center: Toronto, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
> Trade Choice 2: x
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: 04 April 2011
> First Contact: 04 April 2011
> Aptitude completed : 12 April 2011
> Medical Completed: 07 May 2011
> Interview completed: 10 May 2011
> Medical Approved: Pending
> Security check completed : Pending
> Merit Listed: Pending
> Position Offered: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending
> 
> Here's hoping!


----------



## Mackenzie35

Mackenzie35 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Halifax
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: Signal Operator
> Trade Choice 3: Artillery
> Application Date: April 29th, 2011
> First Contact: April 29th, 2011
> Med, aptitude completed : Waiting
> PT Test completed: Waiting
> Interview completed: Waiting
> Position Offered: Waiting
> Basic Training Begins: Waiting
> 
> Hopefully my application goes through before combat engineer closes!



Unfortunately all my trades closed and i also broke my leg... I got really bad luck... but There's always next year.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Mackenzie35 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately all my trades closed and i also broke my leg... I got really bad luck... but There's always next year.



Sorry to hear that. Hopefully you heal up and bust at 'er next year!


----------



## Martino

Recruiting Center: Charlottetown, PE
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soldier
Application Date: 01 April 2011
First Contact: 01 April 2011
Aptitude completed : 20 April 2011
Medical Completed: 10 May 2011
Interview completed: 10 May 2011
Merit Listed: 12 May 2011
Position Offered: Infantry
Basic Training Begins: July 4 2011


----------



## mwc

Martino said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Charlottetown, PE
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry
> Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soldier
> Application Date: 01 April 2011
> First Contact: 01 April 2011
> Aptitude completed : 20 April 2011
> Medical Completed: 10 May 2011
> Interview completed: 10 May 2011
> Merit Listed: 12 May 2011
> Position Offered: Infantry
> Basic Training Begins: July 4 2011



You must have one amazing resume!


----------



## Waters81

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Armored
Application Date: Jan.2008
First Contact: Feb.2008
Med, aptitude completed : Aptitude test-Feb.2008/ Medical test-May.2008
PT Test completed: Waiting
Interview completed: Waiting
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting

I did have an interview in May of 2008, but during the interview I was told that I had some licensing issues and debt that I need to take care of. I had gotten everything taken care of by spring of last year, with some other conversations and some misunderstandings in between. So I reapplied Apr.1st, 2011 only to have my file transferred two weeks after (which took two weeks) and have been waiting for my application to be processed (since Apr.14th) so that I can redo my med. test and my interviews. Unfortunately, while waiting, 2 of my 3 choices (CE & Armored) have closed and I fear that the 3rd (Infantry) will be soon to follow, thus, leaving me to wait yet another year.

*sigh*
 Not going to lie, feeling a bit discouraged...but not defeated.


----------



## kyle93

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Reserve 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: January 18, 2011
First Contact: April 11, 2011
Aptitude completed : April 19, 2011
Med Test completed: May 10, 2011
PT Test completed: May 16, 2011
Interview completed: May 16, 2011
Position Offered: June 01, 2011
Basic Training Begins: June 27, 2011

I just got called for my swearing in! I am so excited!!


----------



## reboog

UPDATE:

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 2: Artillery Officer
Trade Choice 3: ---
Application Date: Feb 2, 2011
First Contact: Nov 2010
Aptitude completed : Mar 8, 2011
Medical completed: Apr 12 2011
Interview completed: Mar 22 2011
Listed: May 31, 2011
Position Offered: Soon, according to the recruiter since the position is by local selection.
Basic Training Begins: -------


----------



## SOES_vet

*Update*

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer-DEO
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Logistics
Trade Choice 3: EME
Application Date: February 15th 2010 / Re-applied because I moved back into the country - October 14th 2010
First Contact: February 25th 2010
CFAT : October 28th 2010
References Contacted: October 28th 2010
BackCheck Completed: Some time in the Winter. Had to do additional checks because of travel/education in the USA
Medical : November 17th 2010
PT Test completed : April 28th 2011
Interview completed : November 17th 2010
Interview - Reserve Board : February 10th 2011 
Merit Listed: Some time in the spring
Position Offered : May 19th 2011 
Basic Training Begins : In the fall 2011

The application process took longer than I thought but I am thrilled to finally be at the end of it!


----------



## mwc

Recruting Center: Kitchener
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soldier
Application Date: July 5, 2010
First Contact: ?
Med, aptitude completed : -Aptitude booked for Apr. 3/2011, canceled 2 hrs later
                                       -Aptitude booked again for June 13/2011, same with medical
                                       - Medical canceled June 7/2011
Interview completed: ----
Position Offered: ----
Basic Training Begins: ----

The recruiting centre called today and told me all 3 of my chosen trades are closed and canceled my medical. Still allowed to write the CFAT (which I will). Recruiter said basically nothing until April 2012. I think I'm throwing in the towel. Finished. 

Maybe it's time for me to join the reserves ( I should of joined when the local regiment called in December), find a job related to my schooling and go with that. Hell, maybe in the next 2 years a CT to reg. force will be quick and simple.


----------



## aesop081

mwc said:
			
		

> Maybe it's time for me to join the reserves ( I should of joined when the local regiment called in December), find a job related to my schooling and go with that. Hell, maybe in the next 2 years a CT to reg. force will be quick and simple.



It is a good option that lets you have the best of both worlds. Good luck.


----------



## Sample2K7

That's weird. I'm at CRFC Kitchener as well. I applied for infantry end of march 2011 and was merit listed end of may. I haven't received a call saying that infantry was closed. I was told by my file manager there are still approx 15 positions per regiment and the next selection board for those merit listed is on June 15. I was told this when i visited CRFC Kitchener yesterday.


----------



## Sample2K7

Ya that makes sense. I never thought about the cost to process an applicant. I suppose once you pay an applicant according to their commute to the RC, pay to mail medical info and file to selection board and medical officers, and pay the recruiters for time spent it isn't cheap.


----------



## Waters81

Update---Still waiting  :-\


----------



## mwc

Sample2K7 said:
			
		

> Ya that makes sense. I never thought about the cost to process an applicant. I suppose once you pay an applicant according to their commute to the RC, pay to mail medical info and file to selection board and medical officers, and pay the recruiters for time spent it isn't cheap.



Ya I am pretty disappointed. I lived in Kitchener for the past 2 years when I went to college, so I was going in monthly from September 2010 to this April. Each time I went in was the same story, wait. I called in May since I moved back home (2 hours away), that's when I got the medical and CFAT booked. Why you made it so much further in the process even though I applied 8-9 months earlier beats me :-\. You must have more volunteer hours or something.

I'm still making the 2 hour drive Monday to write the CFAT


----------



## JRBond

JRBond said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Halifax, NS
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
> Trade Choice 1: Nursing Officer
> Trade Choice 2: x
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: 15 Oct 2010
> First Contact: 15 Jan 2011
> Aptitude completed : CT
> Medical Completed: CT
> Interview completed: 20 Jan 2011
> Security check completed : 5 Oct 2011
> Merit Listed: Yes
> Position Offered: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending
> Work Experience: 1 Year Reserves
> Post Secondary Education: BSc Con Bio, Dalhousie University



Update**

Recruting Center: Halifax, NS
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Nursing Officer
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: 15 Oct 2010
First Contact: 15 Jan 2011
Aptitude completed : CT
Medical Completed: CT
Interview completed: 20 Jan 2011
Security check completed : 5 Oct 2011 
Merit Listed: Yes
Position Offered: 19 May 2011
Basic Training Begins: Mod 1 BMOQ written off, MOD 2-3 Summer 2012
Work Experience: 1.5 Years Reserves
Post Secondary Education: BSc Con Bio, Dalhousie University


----------



## mwc

mwc said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Kitchener
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soldier
> Application Date: July 5, 2010
> First Contact: ?
> Med, aptitude completed : -Aptitude booked for Apr. 3/2011, canceled 2 hrs later
> -Aptitude booked again for June 13/2011, same with medical
> - Medical canceled June 7/2011
> - CFAT Cancelled June 10/2011
> Interview completed: ----
> Position Offered: ----
> Basic Training Begins: ----
> 
> The recruiting centre called today and told me all 3 of my chosen trades are closed and canceled my medical. Still allowed to write the CFAT (which I will). Recruiter said basically nothing until April 2012. I think I'm throwing in the towel. Finished.
> 
> Maybe it's time for me to join the reserves ( I should of joined when the local regiment called in December), find a job related to my schooling and go with that. Hell, maybe in the next 2 years a CT to reg. force will be quick and simple.




Sorry for filling this page with replies, another update. They called and canceled my CFAT, saying it would cost them $200 for me to do it and since my trades "officially" on Wednesday they wont let me write it.

Jeez, they have only called me a total of 4 times in the past 11 months, 3 of which has been to cancel stuff .


----------



## Surette87

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserves: Regular
NCM/Officer: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: April 3rd 2011
First Contact: April 2011
CFAT: April 12th 2011
Medical:April 13th 2011
Interview: May 10th 2011
Job offered: Infantry
Swearing in: pending
BMQending


----------



## Sample2K7

When did you get the call Surette87?


----------



## Surette87

I did not get the call yet. I was told I was suitable for Infantry by the military counselor. Although I still had medical papers to hand in. I handed them in the following day and now I await a response from the medical staff in Ottawa.


----------



## Invert

Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Cook
Application Date: 4 April 2011
First Contact:  25 May 2011 
Aptitude Completed: 2 June, 2011
Interview Completed: Waiting
Medical Completed: JUNE 10, 2011
Merit Listed: Pending
Offer: Pending
Basic Training: Pending

Waiting for cooking certificate to be approved for PLAR  so i can get an interview.


----------



## Sample2K7

Surette87 said:
			
		

> I did not get the call yet. I was told I was suitable for Infantry by the military counselor. Although I still had medical papers to hand in. I handed them in the following day and now I await a response from the medical staff in Ottawa.



Ah I see. Had me worried for a bit there haha. Then your at the same stage I am. I was merit listed on May 20th. My career manager at CRFC Kitchener told me the next selection for those merited listed for Reg Force NCM Infantry is on June 15th. He said they probably won't call with job offers to the people they select that same day, but at least it means only a few weeks more of waiting before something happens. ;D


----------



## Mackenzie35

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Signal Operator
Trade Choice 3: Field Artillery (switched to Artillery AD)
Application Date: April 29th, 2011
First Contact: June 1st, 2011
Aptitude: Scheduled for June 16th, 2011
Medical: To be scheduled when i get my cast off. 
Interview completed: To be scheduled when i get my cast off. 
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

The broken leg is definitely going to make the process longer. Getting the cast off on July 4th.
If it doesn't pull through I'll just get 1 year of university or college, Volunteer, Work, play Hockey and keep good fitness so my application is more competitive.


----------



## Romanmaz

Stacked said:
			
		

> Being told you were suitable just means you scored high enough to be on the merit list for that trade, it doesn't mean you were offered it.  :facepalm:.


 :nod:
Jumped the gun a little bit there buddy.


----------



## astecki

astecki said:
			
		

> The top is for myself...
> 
> Recruiting Center: Toronto, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: x
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: 04 April 2011
> First Contact: 04 April 2011
> Aptitude completed : 12 April 2011
> Medical Completed: 07 May 2011
> Interview completed: 10 May 2011
> Medical Approved: 10 June 2011
> Security check completed : Sometime in May
> Merit Listed: 13 June 2011
> Position Offered: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending
> 
> And for my wife...
> 
> Recruiting Center: Toronto, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
> Trade Choice 2: x
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: 04 April 2011
> First Contact: 04 April 2011
> Aptitude completed : 12 April 2011
> Medical Completed: 07 May 2011
> Interview completed: 10 May 2011
> Medical Approved: Pending
> Security check completed : Pending
> Merit Listed: Pending
> Position Offered: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending
> 
> Here's hoping!



Well, Ottawa was quicker than anticipated...I called back today and my medical was approved last week!  The Sgt. told me my file will be merit listed today, so now all I can do is wait.

My wife has also submitted all her paperwork for the medical, a need for a PFT (which came back completely clear and normal) held that up a few weeks longer than mine, and she is also awaiting approval from Ottawa.


----------



## Romanmaz

astecki said:
			
		

> Well, Ottawa was quicker than anticipated...I called back today and my medical was approved last week!  The Sgt. told me my file will be merit listed today, so now all I can do is wait.
> 
> My wife has also submitted all her paperwork for the medical, a need for a PFT (which came back completely clear and normal) held that up a few weeks longer than mine, and she is also awaiting approval from Ottawa.


Congrats man, I'd call back next week to confirm if I was you. They told me my file would be merit listed 3 times since the 19th of May but still nothing.

My Progress=
Recruiting Center: CFRC Mississauga (started) now CFRC Toronto (current)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trades: 1: Armored Soldier
             2: Infantry
             3: AWS Tech
Application Date:Feb.23/11
CFAT:                  Feb.24/11
Medical Attempt #1:      Feb.28/11
Interview Attempt #1:   Feb.28/11
(Both cancelled due to RC being closed down)
(Unable to make contact until April 21st)
Medical Attempt #2:     May 2/11
Interview Attempt #2: May 19/11
Merit Listed: Pending  (Hopefully soon)
Position Offered: Pending
BMQ: Pending

Everything was going great until RC was closed down and all of my appointments had to be rescheduled.


----------



## astecki

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> Congrats man, I'd call back next week to confirm if I was you. They told me my file would be merit listed 3 times since the 19th of May but still nothing.



I've been told to both call and email my recruiter tomorrow to make sure it's been done, so hopefully I don't run into the same issues!


----------



## Nostix

Now that all the hard stuff is out of the way, I may as well throw my information down here:

Recruiting Center: Victoria, BC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: NCSE
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: 25 March 2011
First Contact: 24 April 2011
Aptitude completed : 18 May 2011
Medical Completed: 18 May 2011
Interview completed: 13 June 2011
Medical Approved: 13 June 2011
Security check completed : Pending
Merit Listed: Pending
NOAB: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## Waters81

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> Congrats man, I'd call back next week to confirm if I was you. They told me my file would be merit listed 3 times since the 19th of May but still nothing.
> 
> My Progress=
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Mississauga (started) now CFRC Toronto (current)
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trades: 1: Armored Soldier
> 2: Infantry
> 3: AWS Tech
> Application Date:Feb.23/11
> CFAT:                  Feb.24/11
> Medical Attempt #1:      Feb.28/11
> Interview Attempt #1:   Feb.28/11
> (Both cancelled due to RC being closed down)
> (Unable to make contact until April 21st)
> Medical Attempt #2:     May 2/11
> Interview Attempt #2: May 19/11
> Merit Listed: Pending  (Hopefully soon)
> Position Offered: Pending
> BMQ: Pending
> 
> Everything was going great until RC was closed down and all of my appointments had to be rescheduled.



The Mississauga RC closure screwed me too. Apparently my application made it through the process and I'm just waiting to book my interview and medical...for the second time. Fingers crossed.

Good luck


----------



## Craisome

Recruiting Center: Fredericton
Regular/Reserves: Regular
NCM/Officer: NCM
Trade Choice 1:ACISS
Trade Choice 2: ATIS
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: February 22ed 2011
First Contact: March 2ed 2011
CFAT: March 22 2011
Medical: Mid April  2011 ( required foot surgery) 
Interview: May 25th 2011
Merit listed: May 30th 2011
Job offered: Waiting!
Swearing in: pending
BMQending


----------



## Surette87

astecki said:
			
		

> Well, Ottawa was quicker than anticipated...I called back today and my medical was approved last week!  The Sgt. told me my file will be merit listed today, so now all I can do is wait.
> 
> My wife has also submitted all her paperwork for the medical, a need for a PFT (which came back completely clear and normal) held that up a few weeks longer than mine, and she is also awaiting approval from Ottawa.



Congrats both to you and your wife. May I ask, what is the number at Ottawa so I can check up on my medical?


----------



## Silverfire

I don't think you can contact NDHQ directly.  Call your CFRC and they'll tell you what they know.


----------



## Ayrsayle

Recruiting Center: New Westminster
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2: Armour Officer
Trade Choice 3: Intelligence Officer (knew it wasn't going to happen, but it is where I would eventually like to end up.)
Application Date: April 20th, 2011
First Contact: April 28th, 2011
Aptitude: May 2nd, 2011
Medical: May 30th, 2011
Interview completed: June 14th, 2011
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

Not entirely sure if it sped up my application - but I had a job offer starting on July 1st. When I mentioned this to the recruiter I was given the direct number to the individual who processes the bookings (I assume this is why I had such a short period between my medical and my interview). I seem to have been very lucky and managed to get through the process quite quickly (so far).


----------



## sky777

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: New Westminster
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: DEO Officer


Welcome to the club, DEO people, who are waiting for Board Selection and BMOQ date
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/101168.0.html


----------



## Socialbutterfly

Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Officer/NCM: Officer- SCP Plan (Subsidized Masters)
Trade Choice 1: Social Work Officer
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Unit Applied: Reg Force
Application Date: 22 Feb 11
First Contact: 20 Apr 11
Med, aptitude, interview completed : 6 May 11 2nd Interview with Ottawa completed: 26 May 11
PT Test completed: 27 May 2011
Basic Training: Swearing In: 

Selection Board was held beginning June. Biting my nails awaiting the results....


----------



## Hoogoos

*UPDATE*

Recruiting Center: Montreal, QC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Aviation Systems Tech
Trade Choice 2: Avionics Systems Tech
Trade Choice 3: Aircraft Structure Tech
Application Date: April 1st, 2011
First Contact: May 10Th, 2011
Aptitude completed : May 13Th, 2011
Medical Completed: May 18Th
Interview completed: May 19Th, 2011/ touch up interview 14Th June
Medical Approved: May 18Th, 2011
Security check completed : Done
Merit Listed: May 19Th (ACS), May 14Th (AVN, AVS)
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

I was told that ACS was now full for this year so the recruiter did a touch up interview so that I could be merit listed for AVN and AVS. Hopefully I can get one of those now so that I can join this year...


----------



## Tollis

Recruiting Center: Pembroke, ON 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Field Artillery (Bumped out due to V4 Vision)
Trade Choice 2: Vehicle Tech
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: March 10th 2011
First Contact: April 20th 2011
Aptitude completed : May 16th  2011
Medical Completed: May 24th 2011
Interview completed: June 14th 2011
Medical Approved: June 7th 2011
Security check completed : Don't know exact date they just told me it went through
Merit Listed: Pending
NOAB: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## Charles

Recruiting Center: London, ON 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Hull Technician
Trade Choice 2: Boatswain
Trade Choice 3: Naval Weapons Technician
Application Date: April 21, 2011
First Contact: May 5, 2011
Aptitude Test: May 10, 2011
Security Check Completed: June 8, 2011
Interview: Scheduled for July 6, 2011
Medical: Pending
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

I was told that Boatswain and Naval Weapons Technician are no longer open. Hull Technician is my first choice, and it seems there are still openings for this. This is great news for me. Of course, don't just take my word for it. Contact your local recruiter if you are interested in any of these trades.


----------



## franciscorivera

Charles,

You've almost made more progress in your 2months than I have in my 5 months!
Sounds like your application is being processed at a steady rate!
Good luck! (I recently completed the interview/medical for NCM SEP NWT)


----------



## Charles

I must have gotten lucky with my application.
Best of luck to you, Francisco.


----------



## Fiera

Recruiting Center: Victoria
Regular/Reserves: Regular
NCM/Officer: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery Air Defense
Trade Choice 2: Vehicle Tech
Trade Choice 3: Infantry 
Application Date: File reopened June 13th
CFAT: Sometime in 2008
Medical: --- Waiting to Schedule retake
Interview: --- Waiting to Schedule retake
Merit listed: --- 
Job offered: --- 
Swearing in: --- 
BMQ: --- 

Original application was done sometime in fall 2008, medical issues got in the way and file was closed march 2010 as I forgot about it. AOK now, file reopened and awaiting processing to schedule medical and interview for new occupation choices. And I'm all ready for my medical. I saw a med tech at the Victoria CFRC and had medical forms picked up with my application package, and filled out a few days later by my GP, dentist and optometrist. So I should be good to go this time around!


----------



## Fiera

Oh not you too Stacked lol! We've been over this. Ninja Jellyfish!


----------



## pdupre

Recruting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Tech SICT ( heard it was changed and merged with another posting, I guess i'll be sure when i'll do the interview)
Trade Choice 2: TECH SITA 109
Trade Choice 3: Signal Operator 329
Application Date: April, 2010
First Contact: April, 2010
Med, aptitude completed : april 26, 2011 - april 14, 2011
PT Test completed: NA
Interview completed: july 5, 2011
Position Offered: pending
Basic Training Begins: pending


----------



## astecki

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> Congrats man, I'd call back next week to confirm if I was you. They told me my file would be merit listed 3 times since the 19th of May but still nothing.



Just to quickly update, I have received confirmation from the recruiting sergeant that my file has been merit listed.  Now just a matter of waiting (some more!).


----------



## ReneeClaude

Recruiting Center: Toronto, On 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Control Operator
Trade Choice 2: Communicator Research Operator
Trade Choice 3: Meteorological Technician
Application Date: January 19, 2011
First Contact: January 19, 2011
Aptitude Test: January 26, 2011
Security Check Completed: Beginning of March
Interview: March 24, 2011
Medical: March 11, 2011
Merit Listed: End of April
Position Offered: May 31, 2011
Enrollment Day: July 6, 2011
Basic Training Begins: August 1, 2011


----------



## hollyymarie

Congratulations AirForceMonkey, you must be stoked!


----------



## CdtSgtOuellet

**UPDATE**

Recruiting Center: Québec, QC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat engeineer
Trade Choice 2: Armored soldier
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: October 2010
First Contact: April 2011
Aptitude Test: 26 April 2011
Interview: May 4 2011
Medical: May 4 2011
Merit Listed: Mid May
Position Offered: june 21 2011
Enrollment Day: will know soon
Basic Training Begins: September 9 2011

Im really excited, my recruter told me i was one of the lucky ones who got selected for infantry this year, only 9 positions opened NATIONAL

Also i want to thank everyone at army.ca, you helped me answer many of my questions.... hope to see you guys at BMQ soon!

HOORAH!


----------



## ReneeClaude

xKraven said:
			
		

> Congratulations AirForceMonkey, you must be stoked!



Thank you xKaren!! I can't wait! I was just telling one of my co-worker today how excited I was to start!!


----------



## ReneeClaude

xKaren hoping and praying with you that you can get in soon


----------



## Army2010

I applied last year, called this morning for an update and the recruiter tells me I should have been already offered a job this week, turns out my cell phone number was wrong haha. (Check if your not sure guys) When I talked to the clerk today they said all they have to do is prepare the file and I should hear from them tomorrow. Things are definately looking up, been over a year now!


----------



## cnobbs84

Army2010 said:
			
		

> I applied last year, called this morning for an update and the recruiter tells me I should have been already offered a job this week, turns out my cell phone number was wrong haha. (Check if your not sure guys) When I talked to the clerk today they said all they have to do is prepare the file and I should hear from them tomorrow. Things are definately looking up, been over a year now!



what trade did you apply for?


----------



## McCooligan

McCooligan said:
			
		

> This is my first post, and as such I want to thanks to all the regular members.  The information available on these forums has made my application process a cool breeze.  I figured I'd share it with you:
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC London, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade 1: Infantry
> Application Date: April 5/2011
> First Contact: April 7/2011
> CFAT: April 15/11
> Medical:
> Interview:
> Security Check:
> Merit List:
> Position Offered:
> Swearing In:
> BMQ:
> 
> Thanks again.  I hope the process goes smoothly.



UPDATE

Recruiting Center: CFRC London, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Infantry
Application Date: April 5/2011
First Contact: April 7/2011
CFAT: April 15/11
Interview: June 9/11
Security Check: June 9/11
Medical: July 5/11
Merit List:
Position Offered:
Swearing In:
BMQ:

Not sure how many positions are still left open, but at my interview they told me fifty nation wide.  I hope my medical isn't too late.  Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## kyle93

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Reserve 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: January 18, 2011
First Contact: April 11, 2011
Aptitude completed : April 19, 2011
Med Test completed: May 10, 2011
PT Test completed: May 16, 2011
Interview completed: May 16, 2011
Position Offered: June 01, 2011
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Hoogoos

Congratulations to Kyle93 and Army2010! I hope I get my call this week also. :camo:


----------



## Romanmaz

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> Congrats man, I'd call back next week to confirm if I was you. They told me my file would be merit listed 3 times since the 19th of May but still nothing.
> 
> My Progress=
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Mississauga (started) now CFRC Toronto (current)
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trades: 1: Armored Soldier
> 2: Infantry
> 3: AWS Tech
> Application Date:Feb.23/11
> CFAT:                  Feb.24/11
> Medical Attempt #1:      Feb.28/11
> Interview Attempt #1:   Feb.28/11
> (Both cancelled due to RC being closed down)
> (Unable to make contact until April 21st)
> Medical Attempt #2:     May 2/11
> Interview Attempt #2: May 19/11
> Merit Listed: Pending  (Hopefully soon)
> Position Offered: Pending
> BMQ: Pending
> 
> Everything was going great until RC was closed down and all of my appointments had to be rescheduled.


* Update* Got a job offer this morning for BMQ start date Sept.5th- Dec.9th for Infantry RCR  :camo: . Extremely excited!
P.S. To the best of my knowledge I was never even merit listed, they told me to expect a call about being put on the merit list 2 weeks ago,which I never got, and now I received a job offer.


----------



## Mudshuvel

I'm just waiting for my dates, but looks like we'll be going to BMQ together Romanmaz.


----------



## Ayrsayle

Congrats Romanmaz! I have a feeling you must have been merit listed at some point, even if no one notified you however. Busy time down at the recruitment centers.


----------



## Waters81

Congratulations Romanmaz. Nice to know that someone else who had to deal with RC Mississauga's closure made it through this time around. Good luck.


----------



## Sample2K7

Hey guys, look like i'll be joining you September 5 for BMQ. Got the call today! Infantry RCR as well. Im so pumped!


----------



## Sample2K7

Here's my application process from start to finish.

Recruiting Center: Kitchener
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3 Artillery
Application Date: March 28, 2011
First Contact: March 28, 2011
Aptitude Completed: April 18, 2011
Interview Completed: May 12, 2011
Medical Completed: May 16, 2011
Merit Listed: May 20th, 2011 for Infantry
Offer: June 22, 2011 - Infantry
Basic Training: September 5, 2011


----------



## Romanmaz

Thanks guys, looking forward to seeing everyone in St.Jean. No-one better even think about signing a VR  :threat:


----------



## Mudshuvel

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, looking forward to seeing everyone in St.Jean. No-one better even think about signing a VR  :threat:



Agreed.

I made a thread in the BMQ section and here's the facebook group: http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_198031136916513.


----------



## mwc

Good to see all these 2011 applicants get a BMQ for Infantry, when I applied a year ago. ^^ A medical booked for July 5th? mine was canceled June 13th because the said all Combat Arms trades were closed.  :facepalm:

Whatever, I'm moving on. I spent the last year getting my hopes up, I'll be damned if I spend another whole year.

/Rant


----------



## lethalLemon

Sample2K7 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, look like i'll be joining you September 5 for BMQ. Got the call today! Infantry RCR as well. Im so pumped!



Just note... you may not necessarily end up with The RCR even though you mention it as a preference. They will post you to a regiment that has room/a regiment that needs people - so that means you could end up posted to the PPCLI in Edmonton Alberta or Shilo Manitoba.

Just a word of caution.


----------



## hollyymarie

mwc - you're not the only one who has waited and a lot have waited even longer than you.  by next year, it'll have been 3 years for me, technically 2 by application date.  Waiting sucks and it can be discouraging, but usually in the end its worth it.  Whether you choose to wait another year or not, I wish you all the best.  

Romanaz - you're damn right no one better VR.. haha

Anyways, good luck to those going this year, extremely jealous but heres to hoping for next year!


----------



## FactorXYZ

A quick update:
Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Reg/Res: Regular
Trade 1: Combat Engineer
Trade 2: Armored Soldier
Trade 3: Artillery soldier
Application Date: March 23 2011
First Contact: April 26 2011
Aptitude Test Completed: May 3 2011
Medical Completed: Scheduled for May 12 2011 *Complete*
Interview Completed: Pending Scheduled for July 12 2011
Medical Approved: Pending
Security Check Completed: pending
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A


----------



## lethalLemon

lethalLemon said:
			
		

> I've turned the tide, I've decided to ditch the Primary Reserve and upgrade to Regular Force for various reasons.
> 
> Recruting Center: Vancouver BC
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Armoured Soldier
> Trade Choice 2: Aerospace Control Operator
> Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: 21 October 2010
> First Contact: 08 January 2011
> Aptitude completed : 09 March 2011
> Medical Completed: Pending
> Interview completed: Pending
> Medical Approved: Pending
> Security check completed : Status Unknown
> Merit Listed: Pending
> Position Offered: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending



*UPDATE:*

Oh boy... well, I hit a bit of a snag in the last couple months. Not pretty, but the whole world doesn't need to know about it.

*Recruting Center:* Vancouver BC transferring to Calgary AB
*Regular/Reserve:* Regular
*Officer/NCM: NCM*
*Previous Trade Choice 1:* Armoured Soldier (Closed as of 13 June 2011)
*Previous Trade Choice 2:* Aerospace Control Operator (One opening available - NATIONWIDE as of 13 June 2011)
*Previous Trade Choice 3:* Combat Engineer (Closed as of 13 June 2011)
*Current Trade Choice 1:* Aerospace Control Operator (not getting my hopes up)
*Current Trade Choice 2:* Air Weapons System Technician
*Current Trade Choice 3:* Aviation Systems Technician
*Application Date:* Original: May 2008 Reopened: 21 October 2010
*First Contact:* 08 January 2011
*Aptitude completed:* 09 March 2011 
*Medical Completed:* 21 March 2011
*Interview completed:* Pending
*Medical Approved:* Complete
*Security check completed:* Complete
*Merit Listed:* Pending
*Position Offered:* Pending
*Basic Training Begins:* Pending

I'm have to go into CFRC Calgary again to complete the file transfer from Vancouver and get this show on the road. CFRC Calgary informed me on 13 June 2011 that Armoured Crewman and Combat Engineer are closed will be for some time until they (CF, NDHQ, etc.) shuffle things around. He also read off the sheet that AC Op has 1 (one) available opening nationwide (which was pretty heartbreaking). What surprises me is CFRC Vancouver never told me any of this, the whole time I dealt with CFRC Vancouver, I always ended up dealing with this grump PO2 and he would never listen to my questions and would just snap answers at me that didn't help and everything seemed to be this big secret - they told me I wasn't allowed copies of MY OWN PAPERWORK FOR PERSONAL RECORDS. Is that not strange?

Anyway, things are back on track and hopefully I can get my interview underway ASAP and on my way to BMQ yesterday 

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Waters81

xKraven said:
			
		

> mwc - you're not the only one who has waited and a lot have waited even longer than you.  by next year, it'll have been 3 years for me, technically 2 by application date.  Waiting sucks and it can be discouraging, but usually in the end its worth it.  Whether you choose to wait another year or not, I wish you all the best.
> 
> Romanaz - you're damn right no one better VR.. haha
> 
> Anyways, good luck to those going this year, extremely jealous but heres to hoping for next year!



Same here, almost 3 years and counting   :-\ , but hopefully things keep moving along for me.
And lord knows that VR isn't even in my vocabulary.

Congrats to all who are going for BMQ this year, good luck to all of you.


----------



## Sample2K7

lethalLemon said:
			
		

> Just note... you may not necessarily end up with The RCR even though you mention it as a preference. They will post you to a regiment that has room/a regiment that needs people - so that means you could end up posted to the PPCLI in Edmonton Alberta or Shilo Manitoba.
> 
> Just a word of caution.



When the recruiter called with a job offer they told me I had been selected for the RCR. They said people with job offers have now be assigned to a regiment. However we wont know which battalion until sometime during or after BMQ


----------



## George Wallace

Sample2K7 said:
			
		

> When the recruiter called with a job offer they told me I had been selected for the RCR. They said people with job offers have now be assigned to a regiment. However we wont know which battalion until sometime during or after BMQ



 :

It doesn't matter what the Recruiter said.  When you get to your Trades training, if the RCR Bns are overfilled, you may land up heading out to the PPCLI Battle School instead.  What advice lethalLemon gave you is HOW the System works.  If you can not accept the fact that the CF will send you where they need you the most, then it is time to pull your application.


----------



## hollyymarie

Waters81 said:
			
		

> Same here, almost 3 years and counting   :-\ , but hopefully things keep moving along for me.
> And lord knows that VR isn't even in my vocabulary.
> 
> Congrats to all who are going for BMQ this year, good luck to all of you.


What trades are you going for? Hopefully things will pick up for the both of us, we might even see eachother on course next year!

Have to be positive about another year.. I have another year to work on my French, continue to work and take some uni classes, yippie


----------



## Sample2K7

George Wallace said:
			
		

> :
> 
> It doesn't matter what the Recruiter said.  When you get to your Trades training, if the RCR Bns are overfilled, you may land up heading out to the PPCLI Battle School instead.  What advice lethalLemon gave you is HOW the System works.  If you can not accept the fact that the CF will send you where they need you the most, then it is time to pull your application.



I absolutely accept that the CF will move me around according to their needs. I did not intend my post to be dismissive to the advice offered by lethallemon. However I re read my post and see how it could have been interpreted that way. And lethal lemon I apologize for that. I appreciate all advice offered to me on this site. As my only interaction with the CF thus far has been my recruiting process it was only natural for me to believe my recruiter when he informed me that I would be going with the RCR. If things change and I am reassigned to another regiment I am totally ok with that. I understand that is part of the military life, you are put where you are needed. In my post I simply intended to convey the information given by my recruiter. I don't believe however it was nessecary to immediately jump to telling me I should consider removing my application. But in future I will ensure my posts are more clear and concise. My intent is never to offend or discredit other forum users. Everything aside, I'm thrilled to be accepted to the forces and can't wait for my BMQ!


----------



## George Wallace

Don't worry.  I remember way back when, the officer in charge of the Recruiting Centre actually had a form letter that he had me sign stating that he had not lied to me.  As I was a Reservist at the time, I signed it as I already knew what was in store for me, but I laughed at the silliness of that form when I walked out of the office.  How would anyone with no military background have known if he had lied to them or not?


----------



## Sample2K7

Haha ya I know what you mean. Throughout the entire process I have taken whatever my recruiter has said as the absolute truth. But in reality he could have been misleading me(which I know they wouldn't do intentionally) and I would have been none the wiser


----------



## Vetter

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserves: Regular
NCM/Officer: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Armoured
Trade Choice 2: Military Police
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: April 19 2011
First Contact: April 25 2011
CFAT: May 05 2011
Interview: May 25 2011
Medical: June 22 2011
Merit Listed: Pending
Job offered: Pending
Swearing in: Pending
BMQ: Pending

- I completed my medical yesterday and was informed that it takes about a week or so for the file to make it back from the WO to the CFRC.  They estimated another 2 weeks to conduct the reference checks over the phone, so I'm hoping to be merrit listed before the end of July.


----------



## ariannna

Recruiting Center: Halifax, NS
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NavCom
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: January 27, 2011
First Contact: March 6, 2011
Aptitude Test: March 15, 2011
Security Check Completed: March 22, 2011
Interview: March 15, 2011
Medical: March 15, 2011
Merit Listed: May 4, 2011
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## Martino

George Wallace said:
			
		

> :
> 
> It doesn't matter what the Recruiter said.  When you get to your Trades training, if the RCR Bns are overfilled, you may land up heading out to the PPCLI Battle School instead.  What advice lethalLemon gave you is HOW the System works.  If you can not accept the fact that the CF will send you where they need you the most, then it is time to pull your application.



I was actually told the same thing when I got my call, except in my case I was offered a position with the PPCLI. With 2000 infantry positions being cut it wouldn't surprise me if they were assigning the new recruits to certain regiments right off the bat.


----------



## Waters81

Got a call this morning to book my medical and my interview. Things are finally back on track.

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Armored
Application Date: Jan.2008
First Contact: Feb.2008
Med, aptitude completed : Aptitude test-Feb.2008/ Medical test-May.2008
PT Test booked: July.15.2011
Interview booked: July.18.2011 
Position Offered: pending
Basic Training Begins: pending


----------



## Mikhail

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserves: Regular
NCM/Officer: NCM
Trade Choice 1: LCIS ATIS
Trade Choice 2: ATIS LCIS
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: March 2010
First Contact: March 2010
CFAT: Feb 2011
Interview: Feb 2011
Medical: Feb 2011
Merit Listed: Unknown
Job offered: June 27 2011
Swearing in: August 25th 2011
BMQ: Sept 9th 2011

YES! 

Its been a long haul getting to this point, but well worth the wait. First day of the rest of my working life just began today.


----------



## Sample2K7

Congrats mikhail. I'll see you there


----------



## Waters81

xKraven said:
			
		

> What trades are you going for? Hopefully things will pick up for the both of us, we might even see eachother on course next year!
> 
> Have to be positive about another year.. I have another year to work on my French, continue to work and take some uni classes, yippie



I applied for CE, Armored and Infantry, Infantry is the only one open now. Things seem to moving along though, according to my phone call today, I have my medical and my interview booked for July. 
Maybe we will, what trades did you apply for?


----------



## Mudshuvel

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Moncton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: *ATIS Tech* (selected)
Trade Choice 2: AVN Tech
Trade Choice 3: AVS Tech
Application Date: December 1st, 2010
First Contacted: January 14th, 2011 (for Medical, early October 2010 for CFAT)
CFAT Completed : October 13th, 2010
References Contacted: Mid-May, 2011
BackCheck Completed: Early January
Medical Completed: March 30th, 2011/ Passed
Interview Completed: May 26th, 2011
Merit Listed: May 26th, 2011
Position Offered: *June 28th, 2011*
Sworn in: pending
Basic Training Begins: *September 5th, 2011*


----------



## DomL

Update

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Crewman
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: April 4, 2011
First Contact: April 4, 2011
Aptitude completed : May 25, 2011
Medical Completed: May 25, 2011
Interview completed: May 25, 2011
Medical Approved: June 21, 2011
Merit Listed: June 28, 2011
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## hollyymarie

Waters81 said:
			
		

> I applied for CE, Armored and Infantry, Infantry is the only one open now. Things seem to moving along though, according to my phone call today, I have my medical and my interview booked for July.
> Maybe we will, what trades did you apply for?


Armoured, Combat Engineer and Artillery (Field).  However, once I was told my trades were closed, I then applied for Infantry but I lack enough work experience to be competitive so I have to wait til next year..  Next year Infantry will be first choice followed by Armoured and CE
Good luck with your medical and interview!


----------



## Bowers525

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:Boatswain
Trade Choice 2: NCIOP
Trade Choice 3: NESOP
Application Date: June 27th  2011
First Contact: June 24th, 2011
Aptitude completed : PENDING
Medical Completed: PENDING
Interview completed: PENDING
Medical Approved: PENDING
Merit Listed: PENDING
Position Offered: PENDING
Basic Training Begins: PENDING


----------



## Waters81

xKraven said:
			
		

> Armoured, Combat Engineer and Artillery (Field).  However, once I was told my trades were closed, I then applied for Infantry but I lack enough work experience to be competitive so I have to wait til next year..  Next year Infantry will be first choice followed by Armoured and CE
> Good luck with your medical and interview!



Thanks, much appreciated. Hopefully things keep moving forward. All the best to you as well.


----------



## turtlerace79

In the hopes that I'm not jinxing myself, here is my current status:

Recruiting Centre:             Calgary, AB
Regular/Reserve:              Regular
Officer/NCM:                      NCM
Trade choice 1:                  NCMSEP Naval Electronics Tech (soon to be called WENG)
Trade choice 2:                  NET Tactical
Trade choice 3:                  Medical Tech
Application Date:               April 2010
First Contach:                    March 2011
Aptitude Completed:         2006 (My initial application date, but file was closed due to personal issues at that time)
Medical Completed:           June 20, 2011
Interview Completed:       June 22, 2011
Medical Approved:             PENDING
Merit Listed:                      PENDING
Position Offered:               PENDING
Basic Training Start:          PENDING
NCM SEP at M.I.T. Start:    January 2012 if accepted


----------



## franciscorivera

turtlerace79 said:
			
		

> Application Date:               April 2010
> First Contach:                    March 2011
> NCM SEP at M.I.T. M.I Start:    January 2012 if accepted
> I think you meant M.I and not M.I.T. (Massachusetts Institute of Technology)  ;D



Wow. They contacted you 1 year after your application?
Man you have some good patience
Hang in there and best of luck getting into M.I! Im also planning on going through the same path as you!
I just received my acceptance today from M.I. Now im waiting to hopefully receive a job offer from the CFRC
Good luck!


----------



## Ordonormanus

I have some things to work on while I wait it seems.  Also my first post, seems like a good way to introduce myself on here. 

Recruiting Centre:             Edmonton, AB
Regular/Reserve:              Regular
Officer/NCM:                      NCM
Trade choice 1:                 ATIS tech need pure math30. Will have to work on that
Trade choice 2:                  AWS Tech Also need pure math 30. 
Trade choice 3:                  Infantry
Application Date:               June 29, 2011
First Contach:                    Pending
Aptitude Completed:         Pending
Medical Completed:           Pending
Interview Completed:       Pending
Medical Approved:             PENDING
Merit Listed:                      PENDING
Position Offered:               PENDING
Basic Training Start:          PENDING

All trades I have a strong interest for, too bad about infantry being overborne hopefully I will ace my aptitude test!


----------



## turtlerace79

Thanks Franciscorivera for the correction. I just liked telling people that I might be attending M.I.T.... it's all ego! 

I don't know if it was so much a question about patience as it was a question of acceptance. There's isn't a lot you can do _but_ wait. And here I am still waiting and hoping  to be offered a job. It's pretty much out of my hands now as I've submitted everything that I can. 
Good look on your journey.


----------



## cdnrn

Recruiting Centre:             Sudbury, ON
Regular/Reserve:              Regular
Officer/NCM:                      Officer
Trade choice 1:                 Nursing officer

Application Date:               May 18,2011
First Contact:                    May 25,2011
Aptitude Completed:         June 15th,2011
Medical Completed:           June 15th,2011
Interview Completed:       June 29th,2011
Medical Approved:             June 15th?,2011
Merit Listed:                      June 29th,2011
Position Offered:               PENDING
Basic Training Start:          PENDING


I was told there are 20 nursing officer positions this year and that the board has not yet met to make its decision. Does anyone know when this board meets??


----------



## ltgrenier

Finally decided to send my application.

Recruiting Centre:             Quebec City, QC
Regular/Reserve:              Regular
Officer/NCM:                      NCM
Trade choice 1:                 Communicator Research Operator

Application Date:               July 5th, 2011
First Contact:                    Pending
Aptitude Completed:         Pending
Medical Completed:           Pending
Interview Completed:       Pending
Medical Approved:             Pending
Merit Listed:                      Pending
Position Offered:               Pending
Basic Training Start:          Pending


----------



## CdtSgtOuellet

Update

Recruiting Center: Québec, QC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat engeineer
Trade Choice 2: Armored soldier
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: October 2010
First Contact: April 2011
Aptitude Test: 26 April 2011
Interview: May 4 2011
Medical: May 4 2011
Merit Listed: Mid May
Position Offered: june 21 2011
Enrollment Day: august 18th 2011
Basic Training Begins: September 5 2011


----------



## ReneeClaude

Congratulation CdtSgtOuellet!!


----------



## jeconnol

Recruiting Center: Kingston, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVS Tech
Trade Choice 2: AVN Tech
Trade Choice 3: -----------
Application Date: Feb 2010-reapplied March 2011
First Contact: Feb 2010
Aptitude Test: March 2010
Medical: March 2010 - updated March 2011
Interview: May 2011
Merit Listed: Late May 2011
Position Offered: June 2011
Enrollment Day: August 16Th 2011
Basic Training Begins: September 5 2011


----------



## NursyNurse

cdnrn said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre:             Sudbury, ON
> Regular/Reserve:              Regular
> Officer/NCM:                      Officer
> Trade choice 1:                 Nursing officer
> 
> Application Date:               May 18,2011
> First Contact:                    May 25,2011
> Aptitude Completed:         June 15th,2011
> Medical Completed:           June 15th,2011
> Interview Completed:       June 29th,2011
> Medical Approved:             June 15th?,2011
> Merit Listed:                      June 29th,2011
> Position Offered:               PENDING
> Basic Training Start:          PENDING
> 
> 
> I was told there are 20 nursing officer positions this year and that the board has not yet met to make its decision. Does anyone know when this board meets??





The board is meeting on July 20. Good luck !

PS- Please note that this information is from my local CFRC


----------



## Ayrsayle

Updated

Recruiting Center: New Westminster
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2: Armour Officer
Trade Choice 3: Intelligence Officer (knew it wasn't going to happen, but it is where I would eventually like to end up.)
Application Date: April 20th, 2011
First Contact: April 28th, 2011
Aptitude: May 2nd, 2011
Medical: May 30th, 2011
Interview completed: June 14th, 2011
Position Offered: July 6th (Not a formal offer yet, but my file manger has confirmed I have been selected)
Basic Training Begins: Pending (In Sept)


----------



## abc123

NursyNurse said:
			
		

> The board is meeting on July 20. Good luck !
> 
> PS- Please note that this information is from my local CFRC



Do you know if the board meets to make decisions on all officer positions, or just nursing specifically?


----------



## Ayrsayle

ABC - Searching is your friend; this question has already been answered elsewhere. 

Selection for specific trades is done at either the local or national level, ill let you search and find out what nursing and your own occupation fall under.


----------



## motox

motox said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: AES Op
> Trade Choice 2: ATIS
> Trade Choice 3: AVS
> Application Date: April 6th
> First Contacted:  April 14th, 2010
> CFAT completed :2007
> References Contacted: May 2010
> BackCheck Completed: May 2010
> Medical Completed:  April 27, 2010
> Interview completed: April 27th, 2010
> Position Offered:?
> Sworn in: ?
> Basic Training Begins: Sounds like IF I am accepted it would be October , 2010
> 
> ;D  Very excited!
> 
> Congrats to all who have received offers!



Update!  I did an update interview and medical July 2011, and received my offer the same day for ATIS.  Starting BMQ Sept 5. 

Woohoo!


----------



## reboog

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> Updated
> 
> Recruiting Center: New Westminster
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: DEO Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
> Trade Choice 2: Armour Officer
> Trade Choice 3: Intelligence Officer (knew it wasn't going to happen, but it is where I would eventually like to end up.)
> Application Date: April 20th, 2011
> First Contact: April 28th, 2011
> Aptitude: May 2nd, 2011
> Medical: May 30th, 2011
> Interview completed: June 14th, 2011
> Position Offered: July 6th (Not a formal offer yet, but my file manger has confirmed I have been selected)
> Basic Training Begins: Pending (In Sept)



Congrats Arsayle! Looks like I'm going to be making a phone call tomorrow morning


----------



## astecki

astecki said:
			
		

> The top is for myself...
> 
> Recruiting Center: Toronto, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: x
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: 04 April 2011
> First Contact: 04 April 2011
> Aptitude completed : 12 April 2011
> Medical Completed: 07 May 2011
> Interview completed: 10 May 2011
> Medical Approved: 10 June 2011
> Security check completed : Sometime in May
> Merit Listed: 20 June 2011
> Position Offered: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending
> 
> And for my wife...
> 
> Recruiting Center: Toronto, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
> Trade Choice 2: x
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: 04 April 2011
> First Contact: 04 April 2011
> Aptitude completed : 12 April 2011
> Medical Completed: 07 May 2011
> Interview completed: 10 May 2011
> Medical Approved: 05 July 2011
> Security check completed : Sometime in May
> Merit Listed: Pending
> Position Offered: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending
> 
> Here's hoping!



My wife just got word, her medical has been approved by Ottawa, so all that remains is for her file to be merit listed!

I've also updated the date of my merit listing, it was approved by the file manager on the 13th, but apparently with the clerks in Toronto being on an "operational exercise" wasn't actually listed until the 20th.  Ah well!

*EDIT* My wife just received a message from my recruiting Sergeant (she'd emailed him as he seemed to respond more quickly than hers does).  Apparently her recruiter is out of the office for a few weeks, so he confirmed what medical had said (that her medical was approved) and is taking it upon himself to ensure her file is merit listed.

He was also nice enough to confirm in the same message that my file was still active and Infantry is still hiring, which is certainly good news.


----------



## richi

Recruiting Center: Toronto, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVN Tech
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: April 1 2011
First Contact: April 1 2011
Aptitude Test: April 19 2011
Medical: June 3 2011
Interview: June 7 2011
Background: Sometime in June 2011
Medical Approved: July 5 2011
Merit Listed: July 7 2011
Position Offered: -
Enrollment Day: -
Basic Training Begins: -

Apparently I am not high enough on the merit list to get selected this year, but who knows. For those who are wondering there are currently 17 AVN positions open.


----------



## Chauhan

Recruiting Center: Toronto, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVN Tech
Trade Choice 2: -----------
Trade Choice 3: -----------
Application Date: May 15th 2011
First Contact: June 28th 2011
Aptitude Test: October, 2005 (Previous service)
Medical: Scheduled for July 26th, 2011
Interview: Scheduled for Aug 3rd, 2011
Merit Listed: ----------
Position Offered: ----------
Enrollment Day: ----------
Basic Training Begins: -----------


----------



## Ayrsayle

Updated

Recruiting Center: New Westminster
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer (Selected)
Trade Choice 2: Armour Officer
Trade Choice 3: Intelligence Officer (knew it wasn't going to happen, but it is where I would eventually like to end up.)
Application Date: April 20th, 2011
First Contact: April 28th, 2011
Aptitude: May 2nd, 2011
Medical: May 30th, 2011
Interview completed: June 14th, 2011
Position Offered: July 8th (formal offer received)
Basic Training Begins: Sept 26th

WOO!


----------



## Mudshuvel

richi said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Toronto, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: AVN Tech
> Trade Choice 2: -
> Trade Choice 3: -
> Application Date: April 1 2011
> First Contact: April 1 2011
> Aptitude Test: April 19 2011
> Medical: June 3 2011
> Interview: June 7 2011
> Background: Sometime in June 2011
> Medical Approved: July 5 2011
> Merit Listed: July 7 2011
> Position Offered: -
> Enrollment Day: -
> Basic Training Begins: -
> 
> Apparently I am not high enough on the merit list to get selected this year, but who knows. For those who are wondering there are currently 17 AVN positions open.



Hi Richi,

The AVN postions are selected at the Recruitment Centre as it is not National Selection. Did they tell you that you didn't rank very well?

Regards

Mentor-shuvel


----------



## richi

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> Hi Richi,
> 
> The AVN postions are selected at the Recruitment Centre as it is not National Selection. Did they tell you that you didn't rank very well?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mentor-shuvel



The recruiter told me that it was a national selection, and of the 17 positions left I was around 30. Too add to that I had vehicle tech on my application and was interviewed for that position as well, when I went in to the recruiting center I found out it was pulled off my file because I did not have gr 10 advanced math. 

Needless to say but it's kind of frustrating I was not told that at the beginning of my application when the my transcripts were reviewed. However I should have been more thorough with my application.


----------



## Vetter

Vet67 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserves: Regular
> NCM/Officer: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Armoured
> Trade Choice 2: Military Police
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: April 19 2011
> First Contact: April 25 2011
> CFAT: May 05 2011
> Interview: May 25 2011
> Medical: June 22 2011
> Merit Listed: Pending
> Job offered: Pending
> Swearing in: Pending
> BMOQ: Pending
> 
> - I completed my medical yesterday and was informed that it takes about a week or so for the file to make it back from the WO to the CFRC.  They estimated another 2 weeks to conduct the reference checks over the phone, so I'm hoping to be merrit listed before the end of July.



- UPDATE -

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserves: Regular
NCM/Officer: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Armoured
Trade Choice 2: Military Police
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: April 19 2011
First Contact: April 25 2011
CFAT: May 05 2011
Interview: May 25 2011
Medical: June 22 2011
Merit Listed: July 11 2011
Job offered: Pending
Swearing in: Pending
BMOQ: Pending


----------



## Waters81

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Armored
Application Date: Jan.2008
First Contact: Feb.2008
Med, aptitude completed : Aptitude test-Feb.2008/ Medical test-May.2008
PT Test booked: July.15.2011-CANCELLED
Interview booked: July.18.2011  CANCELLED
Position Offered: pending
Basic Training Begins: pending

Got a call a couple of hours ago from Toronto RC, Infantry is closed...what a kick in the nuts.


----------



## Romanmaz

Waters81 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Armored
> Application Date: Jan.2008
> First Contact: Feb.2008
> Med, aptitude completed : Aptitude test-Feb.2008/ Medical test-May.2008
> PT Test booked: July.15.2011-CANCELLED
> Interview booked: July.18.2011  CANCELLED
> Position Offered: pending
> Basic Training Begins: pending
> 
> Got a call a couple of hours ago from Toronto RC, Infantry is closed...what a kick in the nuts.


That sucks man, just wondering, why the long gap between Interview and Med/Aptitude? I'm guessing your "PT" test was a redo of your medical?


----------



## FactorXYZ

*UPDATE*
Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Reg/Res: Regular
Trade 1: Combat Engineer Armored Soldier
Trade 2: Armored Soldier Veh Tech
Trade 3: Artillery soldier
Application Date: March 23 2011
First Contact: April 26 2011
Aptitude Test Completed: May 3 2011
Medical Completed: May 12 2011
Interview Completed: Pending
Medical Approved: Yes
Security Check Completed: Yes
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A
Had my interview on july 12 but all my choices were full up. luckily veh tech is still open, it seems that this could be a blessing in disguise


----------



## mwc

Waters81 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Armored
> Application Date: Jan.2008
> First Contact: Feb.2008
> Med, aptitude completed : Aptitude test-Feb.2008/ Medical test-May.2008
> PT Test booked: July.15.2011-CANCELLED
> Interview booked: July.18.2011  CANCELLED
> Position Offered: pending
> Basic Training Begins: pending
> 
> Got a call a couple of hours ago from Toronto RC, Infantry is closed...what a kick in the nuts.



Sorry to hear, I had the exact same happen to me back in early June. Mind you, you've been waiting since 2 years longer.


----------



## Waters81

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> That sucks man, just wondering, why the long gap between Interview and Med/Aptitude? I'm guessing your "PT" test was a redo of your medical?


When I originally applied in 2008, they booked my medical while they were doing my credit/security check. I also went in for an interview in 2008, and that was when they brought my financial issues.  
Such a biatch though, so close. 
I've got some serious soul searching to do now, move on with my life, or hold out for another year. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Danny_C

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto	
RegF/PRes: Regular 
Trade 1: Construction Engineering Officer
Trade 2: -
Trade 3: -
Application Date: July2011 (New App) Nov2009 (Original App)
First Contact: November 2009
Aptitude Test Completed: May 2011
Medical Completed: Pending
Interview Completed: Pending
Medical Approved: Pending
Security Check Completed: Yes 
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

I originally applied for the reserves back in November of 2009 as an EME Officer. I had all my appointments booked and the freeze hit. This January a position opened and unfortunately I missed it again. I have chosen to do what I truly wanted and go RegF Construction Engineering Officer. I’m working in the construction industry and also on a master’s degree so I'm going with the flow and waiting for future appointments. Good luck to everyone. Don’t let anyone or anything discourage you and stay focused on your goals.


----------



## Hoogoos

*UPDATE*....again

Recruiting Center: Montreal, Qc
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Aviation Systems Tech
Trade Choice 2: Avionics Systems Tech
Trade Choice 3: Aircraft Structure Tech
Application Date: April 1st, 2011
First Contact: May 10th, 2011
Aptitude completed : May 13th, 2011
Medical Completed: May 18th
Interview completed: May 19th, 2011
Medical Approved: May 18th, 2011
Security check completed : Done
Merit Listed: May 19th
Position Offered: 135 AVN, Aviation Systems Tech.
Basic Training Begins: Sept. 5th

I got in!


----------



## Mudshuvel

See you there Hoogoos!


----------



## astecki

astecki said:
			
		

> My wife just got word, her medical has been approved by Ottawa, so all that remains is for her file to be merit listed!
> 
> I've also updated the date of my merit listing, it was approved by the file manager on the 13th, but apparently with the clerks in Toronto being on an "operational exercise" wasn't actually listed until the 20th.  Ah well!
> 
> *EDIT* My wife just received a message from my recruiting Sergeant (she'd emailed him as he seemed to respond more quickly than hers does).  Apparently her recruiter is out of the office for a few weeks, so he confirmed what medical had said (that her medical was approved) and is taking it upon himself to ensure her file is merit listed.
> 
> He was also nice enough to confirm in the same message that my file was still active and Infantry is still hiring, which is certainly good news.



As an update...the recruiting sergeant had advised that my wife send him an email to confirm that her file had been merit listed, and she'd received no reply as of yet, so decided to give him a call this afternoon.  Good news is she has indeed been merit listed, and he did comment as to how competitive her file is...considering she has two college diplomas in office and medical office admin (and a third in police foundations, but who's counting  ;D) that's no surprise.

As to my file (Infantry), the rumours concerning the trade being closed are true...no new applications for Infantry are being taken, and some are being stopped in their tracks.  This, however, is not the case for my file.  I was merit listed last month, and when my wife passed me the phone, the first questions was, "How's your fitness".  It's above average, and getting better every day, and I said as much.  "Good, maintain that!" was the reply.  Knowing how vague the recruiters can be, my question was "OK...if you had to estimate, how much time might I have to get it to tip-top shape?".  The answer was "If I had to estimate...September.  Nothing is official, and I've got to finish off a few things, keep up the work on your fitness and expect a call soon."

So now, I'm having to temper the excitement and keep my hopes from going through the roof, which is difficult to say the least.  Promising phone call, though, and definitely glad my file hasn't been closed!


----------



## Sample2K7

Congrats asteki! Looks like we might be having another infantry guy in the september basic. And thats great news for your wife as well


----------



## Ayrsayle

Congrats guys on the good news (or tentative good news) - Perhaps I will run into you (astecki) later on down the road if you are going Infantry.

I would assume they had a cut off when they realized just how many Infantry applications were received - ending the process for anyone who had not gotten past X point at the time. Glad to see you ended up on the other side of it!

Cheers!


----------



## McCooligan

UPDATE

Recruiting Center: CFRC London, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Infantry
Application Date: April 5/2011
First Contact: April 7/2011
CFAT: April 15/11
Interview: June 9/11
Security Check: June 9/11
Medical: July 7/11
Merit List: July 7/11
Position Offered:
Swearing In:
BMQ:

I spoke with my file manager today.  While he wasn't very forthcoming with new information, he did tell me that my file is merit listed, quite competitive and that offers should be coming soon.  I refuse to allow myself to get excited, but I'm sure hoping to get a spot.


----------



## R.W.

Recruiting Center: Kamloops
NCM/Officer: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: X
Trade Choice 3: X
Application Date: January 2011
First Contact: Febuary 22,2011
CFAT: March 11
Medical: March 11
Interview: March 11
Job offered: July 19
Swearing in: Sept 8
Basic : 

the interview,  medical and CAFT was all the same day. the day was a long day of waiting and chatting with the other applicants. if you are to do an all day'er ( 0800-1400) like i did make sure you bring food for lunch. Even if you think you will be out of there before 12. lots of the applicants did not bring food and where very hungry. remember it is a application process and you want to be feeling and be your best . Don't forget the term my brother ( med tech ) told me and im telling you . If your not 15 min early your LATE ! a few guys rolled in at 8 and one after. 

Seemed to be a slow process , and every 2 or so months i would call and check in , asking if all the information they needed was there ( but most importantly showing im still interested). seemed to work for me,  last time i called and left a message they called back the next day and told a bit more info. 

Good Luck


----------



## jnunes13

Recruiting Center: Edmonton, AB
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: September, 2010
First Contact: October, 2010
Aptitude completed : December, 2010
Medical Completed: January 31, 2011
Interview completed: April 4, 2011
Medical Approved: March 28, 2011 (Had some Ankle problems that required X-Rays, Some Physio and an MRI but I'm good to go!)
Security check completed : Done
Merit Listed: April 11, 2011
Position Offered: May 3, 2011
Swearing in Ceremony: August 11, 2011
Basic Training Begins: August 29, 2011


----------



## cdnrn

cdnrn said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre:             Sudbury, ON
> Regular/Reserve:              Regular
> Officer/NCM:                      Officer
> Trade choice 1:                 Nursing officer
> 
> Application Date:               May 18,2011
> First Contact:                    May 25,2011
> Aptitude Completed:         June 15th,2011
> Medical Completed:           June 15th,2011
> Interview Completed:       June 29th,2011
> Medical Approved:             June 15th?,2011
> Merit Listed:                      June 29th,2011
> Position Offered:               PENDING
> Basic Training Start:          PENDING
> 
> 
> I was told there are 20 nursing officer positions this year and that the board has not yet met to make its decision. Does anyone know when this board meets??




UPDATE

Recruiting Centre:             Sudbury, ON
Regular/Reserve:              Regular
Officer/NCM:                      Officer
Trade choice 1:                 Nursing officer

Application Date:               May 18,2011
First Contact:                    May 25,2011
Aptitude Completed:         June 15th,2011
Medical Completed:           June 15th,2011
Interview Completed:       June 29th,2011
Medical Approved:             June 15th?,2011
Merit Listed:                      June 29th,2011
Position Offered:               July 20th,2011
Basic Military Officer Training Start:          Sept 26th,2011


----------



## astecki

astecki said:
			
		

> As an update...the recruiting sergeant had advised that my wife send him an email to confirm that her file had been merit listed, and she'd received no reply as of yet, so decided to give him a call this afternoon.  Good news is she has indeed been merit listed, and he did comment as to how competitive her file is...considering she has two college diplomas in office and medical office admin (and a third in police foundations, but who's counting  ;D) that's no surprise.
> 
> As to my file (Infantry), the rumours concerning the trade being closed are true...no new applications for Infantry are being taken, and some are being stopped in their tracks.  This, however, is not the case for my file.  I was merit listed last month, and when my wife passed me the phone, the first questions was, "How's your fitness".  It's above average, and getting better every day, and I said as much.  "Good, maintain that!" was the reply.  Knowing how vague the recruiters can be, my question was "OK...if you had to estimate, how much time might I have to get it to tip-top shape?".  The answer was "If I had to estimate...September.  Nothing is official, and I've got to finish off a few things, keep up the work on your fitness and expect a call soon."
> 
> So now, I'm having to temper the excitement and keep my hopes from going through the roof, which is difficult to say the least.  Promising phone call, though, and definitely glad my file hasn't been closed!



Final Update for ME!

Recruiting Center: Toronto, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: 04 April 2011
First Contact: 04 April 2011
Aptitude completed : 12 April 2011
Medical Completed: 07 May 2011
Interview completed: 10 May 2011
Medical Approved: 10 June 2011
Security check completed : Sometime in May
Merit Listed: 20 June 2011
Position Offered: 26 July 2011
Basic Training Begins: 05 September 2011

I called the CFRC today to check up on things, and was informed that I have been selected for BMQ starting 05 September 2011!  Could not be more excited right now!  They (Toronto CFRC) will be making formal offers by phone in the next couple of days as a swear-in date has not yet been set, but my position is secure!

We did also confirm the selections for RMS Clerk (for my wife) will not be made until the fall.  Disappointing, but not too much longer for her either!


----------



## Romanmaz

astecki said:
			
		

> Final Update for ME!
> 
> Recruiting Center: Toronto, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: x
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: 04 April 2011
> First Contact: 04 April 2011
> Aptitude completed : 12 April 2011
> Medical Completed: 07 May 2011
> Interview completed: 10 May 2011
> Medical Approved: 10 June 2011
> Security check completed : Sometime in May
> Merit Listed: 20 June 2011
> Position Offered: 26 July 2011
> Basic Training Begins: 05 September 2011
> 
> I called the CFRC today to check up on things, and was informed that I have been selected for BMQ starting 05 September 2011!  Could not be more excited right now!  They (Toronto CFRC) will be making formal offers by phone in the next couple of days as a swear-in date has not yet been set, but my position is secure!
> 
> We did also confirm the selections for RMS Clerk (for my wife) will not be made until the fall.  Disappointing, but not too much longer for her either!


Congratulations, I'll see you there! Swearing in August 17th.


----------



## ayo23

astecki said:
			
		

> Final Update for ME!
> 
> Recruiting Center: Toronto, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: x
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: 04 April 2011
> First Contact: 04 April 2011
> Aptitude completed : 12 April 2011
> Medical Completed: 07 May 2011
> Interview completed: 10 May 2011
> Medical Approved: 10 June 2011
> Security check completed : Sometime in May
> Merit Listed: 20 June 2011
> Position Offered: 26 July 2011
> Basic Training Begins: 05 September 2011
> 
> I called the CFRC today to check up on things, and was informed that I have been selected for BMQ starting 05 September 2011!  Could not be more excited right now!  They (Toronto CFRC) will be making formal offers by phone in the next couple of days as a swear-in date has not yet been set, but my position is secure!
> 
> We did also confirm the selections for RMS Clerk (for my wife) will not be made until the fall.  Disappointing, but not too much longer for her either!



I've been following your updates... congrats!


----------



## astecki

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> Congratulations, I'll see you there! Swearing in August 17th.



Got the official offer about a half-hour ago...I'll see you on the 17th for swearing in as well!


----------



## Recruit_in_Progress

Well almost a month to the day since I first walked into the RC to inquire about joining I finally got my High School transcript yesterday and handed my application in today before work.

Recruiting Center: Halifax Nova Scotia
Regular/Reserve: Reg Force
Officer/NCM: NCM-SEP
Trade Choice 1: ATIS
Trade Choice 2: AWS
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: 04 Aug 2011
First Contact: 
Aptitude completed :  
Medical Completed:  
Interview completed:  
Medical Approved: 
Security check completed :  
Merit Listed:  
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:  

Expecting it to take a little longer then normal as I've lived in Australia for a year and also have family abroad as well so we will see how it goes.


----------



## NBiederman

Recruiting Center: Hamilton, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2: Armour Officer
Trade Choice 3: Engineer Officer
Application Date: May 13th, 2011
First Contact: May 20th, 2011
Aptitude: June 29th, 2011
Medical:  June 29th, 2011
Interview completed: July 6th, 2011
Merit Listed: July 26th, 2011
Position Offered: PENDING
Basic Training Begins: PENDING


----------



## jparkin

Hi everyone, this is my first post on this forum. Looks like a pretty great online community! I just handed in my application today, so here goes. 


Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Armoured
Application Date: August 5th, 2011
First Contact:
Med, aptitude completed : 
PT Test completed: 
Interview completed: 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## George2

good luck to you!


----------



## mikkee

Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/MR: MR
Trade Choice 1: NES OP
Trade Choice 2:NCI OP
Trade Choice 3:x
Application Date: may  2010
First Contact:January 2011
Med, aptitude completed : February 2011
TAFC: May 2009
Interview completed: March 2011
list of merits: July 2011
Position Offered: waiting
Basic Training Begins: waiting

Last Thursday I called the recruiting office they told me that I would receive a call within a week without saying anything else. I am impatient to receive this call to determine the purpose of the call.


----------



## Chauhan

Recruiting Center: Toronto, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NCI Op
Trade Choice 2: NES Op
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: 14 May 2011
First Contact: July 3 2011
Aptitude completed : Dec 2005(Previous Service)
Medical Completed: 09 Aug 2011
Interview completed: 04 Aug 2011
Medical Approved: x
Security check completed : Sometime in July
Merit Listed: x
Position Offered: x
Basic Training Begins: x


----------



## jmpederson

Recruting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Weapons Technician
Trade Choice 2: Signal Operator
Trade Choice 3: Artillery - Field
Application Date: March 1st, 2011
First Contact: March 10th, 2011
Med, aptitude completed : March 17th, 2011
Interview completed: March 17th, 2011
Position Offered: Artillery - Field Around April 17th, 2011
Sworn In: August 11th, 2011
Basic Training Begins: August 29th, 2011


----------



## Mkenzie

Recruiting Center: Halifax, NS
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Artillery Soldier
Trade Choice 3: Infantry Soldier
Application Date: April 28th, 2011
First Contact: June 10th, 2011
Aptitude completed : June 15th, 2011
Medical Completed: x
Interview completed: x
Medical Approved: x
Merit Listed: x
Position Offered: x
Basic Training Begins: x


----------



## m.k

Recruiting Centre: Kitchener, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Signal Operator
Trade Choice 3: Artillery Soldier
Application Date: Sometime in December 2010
Aptitude Completed: March 7th 2011
Interview Completed: July 28th
Security Check Completed: August 3rd
Medical Scheduled for August 22nd


----------



## Noiseless

Recruiting Center: Oshawa, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Field Artillery
Trade Choice 2: Armoured Crewman
Trade Choice 3: Air-Defense Artillery
Application Date: 03 Sept 2010
First Contact: 01 April 2011
Aptitude completed : 04 April 2011
Medical Completed: 02 May 2011
Interview completed: 07 April 2011
Medical Approved: 28 May 2011
Security check completed : May 2011
Merit Listed: 31 May 2011
Position Offered: 21 June 2011
Basic Training Begins: 05 September 2011


----------



## Romanmaz

Noiseless said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Oshawa, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Field Artillery
> Trade Choice 2: Armoured Crewman
> Trade Choice 3: Air-Defense Artillery
> Application Date: 03 Sept 2010
> First Contact: 01 April 2011
> Aptitude completed : 04 April 2011
> Medical Completed: 02 May 2011
> Interview completed: 07 April 2011
> Medical Approved: 28 May 2011
> Security check completed : May 2011
> Merit Listed: 31 May 2011
> Position Offered: 21 June 2011
> Basic Training Begins: 05 September 2011


What position did you accept......?


----------



## Noiseless

Air-Defense artillery. Will be trained as field artillery until they get new gear though.


----------



## mwc

mwc said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Kitchener
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soldier
> Application Date: July 5, 2010
> First Contact: ?
> Med, aptitude completed : -Aptitude booked for Apr. 3/2011, canceled 2 hrs later
> -Aptitude booked again for June 13/2011, same with medical
> - Medical canceled June 7/2011
> Interview completed: ----
> Position Offered: ----
> Basic Training Begins: ----
> 
> The recruiting centre called today and told me all 3 of my chosen trades are closed and canceled my medical. Still allowed to write the CFAT (which I will). Recruiter said basically nothing until April 2012. I think I'm throwing in the towel. Finished.
> 
> Maybe it's time for me to join the reserves ( I should of joined when the local regiment called in December), find a job related to my schooling and go with that. Hell, maybe in the next 2 years a CT to reg. force will be quick and simple.



Recruting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry, The Rileys 
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: July 18, 2011
First Contact: August 8, 2011
Med, aptitude completed : Aptitude completed August 11, 2011
                                       Medical, Fitness Test booked for August 26, 2011
Interview completed: ----
Position Offered: ----
Basic Training Begins: ----


Made some life choices, decided to join the reserves and find a job related to my degree.


----------



## jparkin

> Made some life choices, decided to join the reserves and find a job related to my degree.



Good luck, way to keep trying!


----------



## reboog

UPDATE:

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 2: Artillery Officer
Trade Choice 3: ---
Application Date: Feb 2, 2011
First Contact: Nov 2010
Aptitude completed : Mar 8, 2011
Medical completed: Apr 12 2011
Interview completed: Mar 22 2011
Listed: May 31, 2011
Position Offered: Engineering Officer - Aug 5, 2011
Enrollment: Sept 22, 2011
Basic Training Begins: Sept 26, 2011


----------



## pdupre

update : 
Recruting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Tech SICT ( heard it was changed and merged with another posting, I guess i'll be sure when i'll do the interview)
Trade Choice 2: TECH ATIS 109
Trade Choice 3: Signal Operator 329
Application Date: April, 2010
First Contact: April, 2010
Security check completed : June 2010, redid it in July 2011
Med, aptitude completed : april 26, 2011 - april 14, 2011
PT Test completed: NA
Interview completed: july 5, 2011 - I did the interview for ATIS tech and EO tech
Merit listed : 28 july 2011
Position Offered: pending
Basic Training Begins: pending


----------



## mikkee

mikkee said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/MR: MR
> Trade Choice 1: NES OP
> Trade Choice 2:NCI OP
> Trade Choice 3:x
> Application Date: may  2010
> First Contact:January 2011
> Med, aptitude completed : February 2011
> TAFC: May 2009
> Interview completed: March 2011
> list of merits: July 2011
> Position Offered: waiting
> Basic Training Begins: waiting
> 
> Last Thursday I called the recruiting office they told me that I would receive a call within a week without saying anything else. I am impatient to receive this call to determine the purpose of the call.



I got my call for NES OP! .  
Position Offered: July 18        Enrollment:October 5
Basic Training Begins: October 17


----------



## Wilamanjaro

Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/MR: MR
Trade Choice 1: HULL TECH
Trade Choice 2: CREWMAN
Trade Choice 3: VEH TECH
Application Date: January 2010
First Contact: february 2011
Med, aptitude completed : March 2011
Interview completed: March 2011
list of merits: april 2011
Position Offered: STILL PENDING!!!
Basic Training Begins: pending

it's been taking a really long time and no one seems to know why. It seems everyone else was called within a month or two. And I know that there are positions open for what I've applied for.  I'll keep you all posted.

-Pearson


----------



## sky777

Recruiting Center: Montreal CFRC

Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO Officer
Trade Choice 1: Signal officer
Trade Choice 2: Construction Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 3: Electrical and Mechanical Engineer
Application Date: 28 August  2009
First Contact: September 2009
Security Interview: June 2010
Security check completed : September 2010
File closed : October 2010 ( hiring was frozen)

Reapplication Date: December 2010
Trade Choice 1:  Construction Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 2:Electrical and Mechanical Engineer
Aptitude completed : January 2011
Medical Completed: January 2011
Interview completed: February 2011
Medical Approved: March 2011
Merit Listed: March 2011
Position Offered: August 2011 (Electrical and Mechanical Engineer)
Basic Training Begins: 26 September 2011


----------



## lson

I'm finally glad to post something useful  

Recruting Center: North York, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Supply Tech
Trade Choice 2: Boatswain
Trade Choice 3: NES OP
Application Date: 31 August, 2011
First Contact:
CFAT Scheduled: 15 September, 2011
Med, aptitude completed : 
PT Test completed: 
Interview completed: 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Chauhan

Recruting Center: Toronto, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NCI OP
Trade Choice 2: NES OP
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: 21st May, 2011
First Contact: 15th June, 2011
CFAT Completed: Oct, 2005 (Previous Service)
PSF/CRNC Completed: 18th July, 2011
Medical Conducted: Aug 9th, 2011
Interview completed: Aug 30th, 2011 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Mkenzie

Recruiting Center: Halifax, NS
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 3: Medical Technician
Application Date: April 28th, 2011
First Contact: June 10th, 2011
Aptitude completed : June 15th, 2011
Medical Completed: x
Interview completed: x
Medical Approved: x
Merit Listed: x
Position Offered: x
Basic Training Begins: x


I switched my three trade choices around and decided to close my file and hope for next year. Now I just gotta make that Junior B hockey team to occupy my time  :nod: 
Well, I guess university will be tough and time consuming but I have to have some fun. Nothing better than stopping the puck on weekends!


----------



## Intrepidus

Recruiting Center: Oshawa, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM

Trade Choice 1: AVN Tech
Trade Choice 2: Veh Tech
Trade Choice 3: X
Application Date: July 6th, 2011
First Contact: July 6th, 2011
Aptitude completed : July 11th, 2011
Medical Completed: August 8th, 2011
Interview completed: August 8th, 2011
Medical Approved: pending
Merit Listed: pending
Position Offered: pending
Basic Training Begins: pending

There are still 5 spots left for AVN Tech and 86 for Veh as of last week.  Its very tough year to get into the CF.  Only 2000 NCM jobs, thats down from 10,000.


----------



## Love2laugh

Recruiting Center: Kitchener, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM

Trade Choice 1: NES OP
Trade Choice 2: NCI OP
Trade Choice 3: X
Application Date: Jan, 2011
First Contact:  Jan, 2011
Aptitude completed : Feb 14, 2011
Medical Completed: Jun 27, 2011
Interview completed: August 24th, 2011
Merit Listed: August 24th, 2011
Position Offered: pending
Basic Training Begins: pending


----------



## gawnewiththewind

Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/MR: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2:MS ENG
Trade Choice 3: NCS ENG
Application Date: Sept 9, 2011
First Contact: Sept 9,2011
Med, aptitude completed : 
Interview completed: 
Merit List: 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Diamondwillow

Recruiting Center: London  (Started in Oshawa in Feb)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NCI OP
Trade Choice 2: NES OP
Trade Choice 3: SUPP TECH
Application Date: Feb 09, 2011 (online) (Paper app Aug 12, 2011 London)
First Contact: Aug 12, 2011 (did get a call in Feb - indicating they needed paper app to proceed)
Med, aptitude completed : Aug 17,2011
PT Test completed: 
Interview completed: set for Sept 21 2011
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## abc123

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/MR: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armour 
Application Date: April 2011
First Contact: May 2011
Aptitude completed : August 2010 (previous application)
Interview, medical completed: June 15 2011
Merit List: July 13 2011
Position Offered: September 8 2011
Basic Training Begins: September 24 2011

Let's do this!


----------



## Craisome

abc123 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/MR: Officer (DEO)
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Armour
> Application Date: April 2011
> First Contact: May 2011
> Aptitude completed : August 2010 (previous application)
> Interview, medical completed: June 15 2011
> Merit List: July 13 2011
> Position Offered: September 8 2011
> Basic Training Begins: September 24 2011
> 
> Let's do this!



Wow that's not much notice


----------



## DomL

Update

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Crewman
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: April 4, 2011
First Contact: April 4, 2011
Aptitude completed : May 25, 2011
Medical Completed: May 25, 2011
Interview completed: May 25, 2011
Medical Approved: June 21, 2011
Merit Listed: June 28, 2011
Position Offered: September 9 2011 Crewman
Basic Training Begins: October 31 2011


----------



## m.k

m.k said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Kitchener, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
> Trade Choice 2: Signal Operator
> Trade Choice 3: Artillery Soldier
> Application Date: Sometime in December 2010
> Aptitude Completed: March 7th 2011
> Interview Completed: July 28th
> Security Check Completed: August 3rd
> Medical Scheduled for August 22nd


Recruiting Centre: Kitchener, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Signal Operator
Trade Choice 3: Artillery Soldier
Application Date: Sometime in December 2010
Aptitude Completed: March 7th 2011
Interview Completed: July 28th
Security Check Completed: August 3rd
Medical Completed: August 22nd
Merit Listed: September 9th


----------



## abc123

Craisome said:
			
		

> Wow that's not much notice



Yeah really, eh? I was pretty surprised about it, I thought I had no chance of the Sept BMOQ at this point. So I guess if I have any advice for anyone, it's be ready to go to basic on only a few weeks notice.


----------



## AERO2012

Recruiting Center: CFRC Montréal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/MR: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Engineer
Trade Choice 2: X
Trade Choice 3: X 
Application Date: April 2009
First Contact: May 2009
CFAT completed : March 2011 
Medical completed: April 20, 2011
Interview completed: June 27, 2011
Merit List: June 30, 2011
National Selections: August 19, 2011
Position Offered: August 26, 2011
French BMOQ Begins: October 24, 2011


----------



## sky777

Stacked said:
			
		

> Finally eh Sky, good for you man.  See you soon.


Yes,finally.Thanks man.See you soon.


----------



## Probert

Recruiting Center: Oshawa/Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Vehicle Tech
Trade choice 2: Air Weapons System Tech
Application Date: Jan, 2011
First Contact: Jan 2011
CFAT completed: April, 2011
Medical completed: April, 2011 (forms sent to Ottawa) deemed fit end of May, 2011
Merit listed: June, 2011
Position Offered: Sept 12 (Vehicle Tech)
Basic Training Begins: Oct 17, 2011


----------



## lson

AERO2012 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Montréal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/MR: Officer (DEO)
> Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: X
> Trade Choice 3: X
> Application Date: April 2009
> First Contact: May 2009
> CFAT completed : March 2011
> Medical completed: April 20, 2011
> Interview completed: June 27, 2011
> Merit List: June 30, 2011
> National Selections: August 19, 2011
> Position Offered: August 26, 2011
> French BMOQ Begins: October 24, 2011



If I may ask, was there a mistake in typing in the years? Or did it really take two years since your application date to sitting the CFAT? I'm just curious.. Anyways, congratulations on heading out in October.


----------



## AERO2012

lson said:
			
		

> If I may ask, was there a mistake in typing in the years? Or did it really take two years since your application date to sitting the CFAT? I'm just curious.. Anyways, congratulations on heading out in October.



Thanks.

For applicants born ouside of Canada (like myself), the Security Clearance Pre-Assessment can take up to two years to complete.


----------



## lson

AERO2012 said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> For applicants born ouside of Canada (like myself), the Security Clearance Pre-Assessment can take up to two years to complete.



Ahh. Thanks for explaining that. I guess everybody's situation vastly differs!  :nod:


----------



## greenmachine

Recruiting Center: Hamilton/The Royal Hamilton Light Infantry
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: 
Trade choice 2:
Application Date: September 14th, 2011
First Contact: 
CFAT completed: 
Medical completed: 
Merit listed: 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins: 

Handed in my application today. Just the beginning.


----------



## aesop081

lson said:
			
		

> I guess everybody's situation vastly differs!  :nod:



Ground-breaking, earth-shattering, revolutionary thought...........Brings a tear to my glass eye.


----------



## pdupre

2st update :
Recruting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Tech SICT ( heard it was changed and merged with another posting, I guess i'll be sure when i'll do the interview)
Trade Choice 2: TECH ATIS 109
Trade Choice 3: Signal Operator 329
Application Date: April, 2010
First Contact: April, 2010
Security check completed : June 2010, redid it in July 2011
Med, aptitude completed : april 26, 2011 - april 14, 2011
PT Test completed: NA
Interview completed: july 5, 2011 - I did the interview for ATIS tech and EO tech
Merit listed : 28 july 2011
Position Offered: September 14 as an EO tech
Basic Training Begins: October 31 with the swearing october 19

Note : I may have to see a doctor before full approval since I had a sprain ankle 3 days before they offered me the job.


----------



## NBiederman

HAWX said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Hamilton, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: DEO Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
> Trade Choice 2: Armour Officer
> Trade Choice 3: Engineer Officer
> Application Date: May 13th, 2011
> First Contact: May 20th, 2011
> Aptitude: June 29th, 2011
> Medical:  June 29th, 2011
> Interview completed: July 6th, 2011
> Merit Listed: July 26th, 2011
> Position Offered: PENDING
> Basic Training Begins: PENDING



UPDATE
Recruiting Center: Hamilton, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2: Armour Officer
Trade Choice 3: Engineer Officer
Application Date: May 13th, 2011
First Contact: May 20th, 2011
Aptitude: June 29th, 2011
Medical:  June 29th, 2011
Interview completed: July 6th, 2011
Merit Listed: July 26th, 2011
Position Offered: Engineering Officer - September 16, 2011
Basic Training Begins: September 24, 2011

Very little time but that's alright. I'm super pumped!


----------



## AERO2012

Congratulations! 

See you there.


----------



## seadog70

Recruiting Center: Vancouver,B.C.
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NCIop
Trade Choice 2: NESop
Trade Choice 3: Sonar Operator
( Original choices were NE Tech, S,R,C , Before they became "one" trade, choices adjusted after application went through a "reset" and these trades filled up)
Application Date: March 2010
First Contact: April/May 2010
Aptitude: June 2010
Medical:  June 2010 
Interview completed: June 2010 ( all 3 done in same day)
Merit Listed: March/April, 2011
Position Offered: NCIop
Enrollment date: Sept 20,2011
Basic Training Begins: Oct 17 2011
 It's been a bit of a wait, but it has now come. I am looking forward to starting , see you there!


----------



## Bcroft

Recruting Center: Kingston, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO Officer
Trade Choice 1: Armour Officer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 3: Aerospace Control Officer
Application Date: July, 2011
First Contact: March, 2011
Aptitude: March, 2011
Medical: September 1, 2011
Interview completed: September 1, 2011
Merit List: September 2011
Position Offered: Infantry Officer, September 15, 2011
Enrollment date: Sept 22, 2011
Basic Training Begins: September 24, 2011


----------



## Nostix

Nostix said:
			
		

> Now that all the hard stuff is out of the way, I may as well throw my information down here:
> 
> Recruiting Center: Victoria, BC
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: NCSE
> Trade Choice 2: x
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: 25 March 2011
> First Contact: 24 April 2011
> Aptitude completed : 18 May 2011
> Medical Completed: 18 May 2011
> Interview completed: 13 June 2011
> Medical Approved: 13 June 2011
> Security check completed : 31 August 2011
> Merit Listed: 31 August 2011
> NOAB: N/A
> Position Offered: 19 September 2011
> Basic Training Begins: 26 September 2011



Well, it finally came.

I don't know how they could've cut it any closer. *phew*


----------



## Mkenzie

Wow, that's really short notice Nostix. Congratulations and Good Luck.


----------



## mwc

mwc said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry, The Rileys
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: July 18, 2011
> First Contact: August 8, 2011
> Med, aptitude completed : Aptitude: August 11, 2011
> Medical, Fitness Test: August 26, 2011
> Interview completed:August 11, 201
> Position Offered: ----
> Basic Training Begins: ----



Come on, let me on October BMQ already!!


----------



## scriptox

mwc said:
			
		

> Come on, let me on October BMQ already!!




I'll be wishing you luck haha. Quick question for you, are you applying to the Hamilton Armoury or Burlington Armoury?


----------



## mwc

I applied to Hamilton, and thanks!


----------



## Sadukar09

Hi there guys, first post here. I applied for the Governor General's Foot Guards, located here in the capital. I originally called GGFG over 1 year ago (forgot the exact date), however I got the other dates. I believe my dates are somewhat skewed from the average time. I was first declined from the GGFG, so I switched my application to ROTP, then back to GGFG after they contacted me again. Furthermore, I sent an online application, but the recruiter said to send another paper copy in. Both of these probably caused my application to delay quite a bit. So unfortunately I'll miss the October 1st reserves BMQ.

Recruiting Center: Ottawa, ON
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
First called GGFG: ~Sept 2010
First Contact from GGFG: April 27th, 2011
Interview with GGFG recruiting NCO: May 11, 2011
Declined first time: May 21, 2011
Online Application Date for ROTP: May 26th, 2011
Second Contact from GGFG: Aug 1st, 2011
Physical application for GGFG: Aug 3rd, 2011
First Contact from CFRC: Sept 9th, 2011
Aptitude: Sept 15th, 2011
Medical:  Pending
Interview completed: Sept 15th, 2011
PT: Pending
Merit Listed: N/A
Position Offered: No clue if the reference letter counts as position offered, if so, would be Aug 1st, 2011.
Basic Training Begins: Pending, hopefully the January one.

Just waiting for my security clearance so I can do my PT and medical.


----------



## Diamondwillow

Diamondwillow said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: London  (Started in Oshawa in Feb/11)
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: NCI OP  SUP Tech
> Trade Choice 2: NES OP RMS Clk
> Trade Choice 3: SUPP TECH
> Application Date: Feb 09, 2011 (online) (Paper app Aug 12, 2011 London)
> First Contact: Aug 12, 2011 (did get a call in Feb - indicating they needed paper app to proceed)
> Aptitude completed : Aug 17,2011
> Med Test completed: Oct 11 2011
> Interview completed: Sept 21 2011
> Position Offered:
> Basic Training Begins:




Time for a wee update I guess.    Thought I had everything sussed for the medical today - went for an optometrist appointment last week and had the vision form filled out, but apparently being in the 40+ age category I also have to see my family doctor and have blood work etc done.  (found out today that my family doctor is on extended medical leave and there is no-one *able to help me* in the office now.. so... in a wee bit of panic, I managed to find a local physician willing to take me on to do the pertinent tests and fill out the forms once he gets my files.  Seems that I may have a hearing impairment, both ears..exactly the same.. huh... I have worked in exceedingly loud environments but having the same level impairment in both ears..  seems odd.   Here's hoping that it was caused because the headset didn't sit correctly over my ears (it kept sitting below my ears)   Either way, hopefully it's not the end of my application process!   I was quietly hoping to sneak in under the wire for the BMQ's this year but its looking quite doubtful.  If I am looking at the new cycle in the fiscal year - I may tweak my trade choices... and then just wait like the rest!


----------



## turtlerace79

I guess it is time for me to update my file too. I'm still waiting for a job offer but there has been some progress. 

Recruiting Centre:             Calgary, AB
Regular/Reserve:              Regular
Officer/NCM:                      NCM
Trade choice 1:                  NCMSEP Naval Electronics Tech (soon to be called WENG)
Trade choice 2:                  NET Tactical
Trade choice 3:                  Medical Tech
Application Date:               April 2010
First Contact:                    March 2011
Aptitude Completed:         2006 (My initial application date, but file was closed due to personal issues at that time)
Medical Completed:           June 20, 2011
Interview Completed:       June 22, 2011
Merit Listed:                      September 2011
Position Offered:               PENDING
Basic Training Start:          PENDING
NCM SEP at Marine Institute Start:    January 2012 if accepted

I hope that everyone out there that is feeling discouraged by the wait times will just have a little bit of faith and patience. My file has been around for almost 2 years and I'm hopeful that something good will happen. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## DogFighting101

Recruiting Center: Bathurst, NB
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM

Trade Choice 1: AVN Tech
Trade Choice 2: AWS Tech
Trade Choice 3: ACS Tech
Application Date: Aug 23rd, 2011
First Contact:  Aug 30th, 2011
Aptitude completed : Aug 31st, 2011
Medical Completed: Sept 1st, 2011
Interview completed: August 31st, 2011
Merit Listed: September 15th, 2011
Position Offered: pending
Basic Training Begins: pending

*Merit listed, but apparently Enhanced security check hasn't been confirmed yet, not to sure Ottawa telling me one thing and Recruiter telling me another.


----------



## jsn12700

Recruiting Center: Toronto, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Application date: September 15, 2011
First Contact: October 2011 
Aptitude: October 26, 2011
Physical Fitness Test: October 26,2011
Medical:  --
Interview completed: --
Position Offered: --
Basic Training Begins: --


----------



## m.k

jsn12700 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Toronto, Ontario
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
> Application date: September 15, 2011
> First Contact: October 2011
> Aptitude: October 26, 2011
> Physical Fitness Test: October 26,2011
> Medical:  --
> Interview completed: --
> Position Offered: --
> Basic Training Begins: --



strange, I thought the medical/pft were generally done together


----------



## Sadukar09

m.k said:
			
		

> strange, I thought the medical/pft were generally done together



Nope, they can go in any random order/pairs. I had my CFAT and interview on the same day, right after one another.


----------



## someguy81

Sadukar09 said:
			
		

> Nope, they can go in any random order/pairs. I had my CFAT and interview on the same day, right after one another.




After my doctor signed my medical i dropped it off at the Recruit Center on Oct 4th, and I am waiting for my interview call/date still yet to come...


----------



## Jhunt

Thought i'd add to this so others getting back in could see the timelines

Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Supply Tech
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date:June 28 2011
Verification of former service: Sept 22 2011
Aptitude completed : did not need/previous service
Med Files from previous service: pending (should arrive Oct 24)
Interview: Oct 31 2011
Medical: Oct 31 2011
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins: RSBP


----------



## vmcstecki

Thought I would post the update for my info for those interested:


Recruiting Center: Toronto, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: 04 April 2011
First Contact: 04 April 2011
Aptitude completed : 12 April 2011
Medical Completed: 07 May 2011
Interview completed: 10 May 2011
Medical Approved: 05 July 2011
Security check completed : Sometime in May
Merit Listed: 12 July 2011
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

Hopefully I hear from the CF soon!


----------



## acj

Recruiting Center: Halifax, NS
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: Sig Op
Trade Choice 3: LCIS
Application Date: April 2010
First Contact: April 2010
Aptitude completed : May 2010
Medical Completed: 15 Sept 2011
Interview completed: 15 Sept 2011
Medical Approved: Sept 2011
Security check completed : Sept 2011
Merit Listed: 03 Oct 2011
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

I am praying to hear back from them soon... I've wanted this for a long time now


----------



## lson

Recruting Center: North York, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Supply Tech
Trade Choice 2: Boatswain
Trade Choice 3: NES OP
Application Date: 31 August, 2011
First Contact: 31 August, 2011
CFAT Scheduled: 15 September, 2011 [Passed]
Medical: Scheduled for November 10, 2011 
Interview completed: Scheduled for October 31, 2011
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:

Just wanted to make some additions to my post. I just got the call from the recruiting centre to set dates for my medical & interview.  ;D


----------



## jparkin

Update:
Hey guys, couple updates. After handing in my application, I went on holiday for two weeks. When I got back, I had a message from CFRC Vancouver
asking me to call them back. I called and left a message with my name, number, and a quick description of my situation once a week for six weeks before I finally got through to them. Once I made contact after getting back from my trip, things went really quickly and I had an appointment set up in a few days. Going in to the recruiting centre is quite  a haul for me, so it was unfortunate that it took me so long to contact them. Not a big deal though, everything seems to be moving swiftly now  


Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Armoured
Application Date: August 5th, 2011
First Contact: August 16th, 2011
Aptitude completed : 25th October, 2011
Medical booked: 21st November, 2011
PT Test booked: 21st November, 2011
Interview completed: x
Position Offered: x
Basic Training Begins: x


----------



## Jhunt

Jhunt said:
			
		

> UPdate -med files arrived
> 
> Thought i'd add to this so others getting back in could see the timelines
> CFRC Oshawa
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Supply Tech
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date:June 28 2011
> Verification of former service: Sept 22 2011
> Aptitude completed : did not need/previous service
> Med Files from previous service: Arrived Oct 25
> Interview: Oct 31 2011
> Medical: Oct 31 2011
> Position Offered:
> Basic Training Begins: RSBP


----------



## kenmnuggas

May as well get my info out there now that I'm posting!

Recruiting Centre:             Oshawa, Ont
Regular/Reserve:              Regular
Officer/NCM:                      Officer
Trade choice 1:                  Infantry Officer
Trade choice 2:                  -
Trade choice 3:                  -
Application Date:               April 4 2011
Aptitude Completed:         April 7 2011 
Medical Completed:           July 25 2011
Interview Completed:       Sept 19 2011
Merit Listed:                      October 21 2011
Position Offered:               PENDING
Basic Training Start:          PENDING

Six months goes by so fast!


----------



## DogFighting101

DogFighting101 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Bathurst, NB
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> 
> Trade Choice 1: AVN Tech
> Trade Choice 2: AWS Tech
> Trade Choice 3: ACS Tech
> Application Date: Aug 23rd, 2011
> First Contact:  Aug 30th, 2011
> Aptitude completed : Aug 31st, 2011
> Medical Completed: Sept 1st, 2011
> Interview completed: August 31st, 2011
> Merit Listed: November 1st, 2011
> Position Offered: pending
> Basic Training Begins: pending



Updated, received news yesterday that my final reliability went through on the 1st of November, now just waiting for spot to open up for my trade choices!!


----------



## Mike92

Hey everyone,

Since I have received so much help from this forum I want to I've something back by creating a detailed step-by-step journal of my entire recruiting process.

Some background:

-always wanted to join the military
-family really stressed post-secondary education instead of joining right after high school
-I'm currently in first year of university (going insane )
-finally decided to join the local Reserve unit: The Ontario Regiment.


My journey so far:

I have created my account on the forces website for applying. Hopefully tomorrow I will be able to get all my school  and volunteer/work information so I can fill out the entire application at once.

I will keep everyone posted.


With respect,

Michael K.


----------



## Blake_331

Recruiting Centre:             Halifax, NS
Regular/Reserve:              Regular
Officer/NCM:                      Officer

Trade choice 1:                  Engineering Officer
Trade choice 2:                  Infantry Officer
Trade choice 3:                  -
Application Date:               [Mail] November 10th
Aptitude Completed:         January 2010 [Applied previously to ROTP]
Medical Completed:           -
Interview Completed:       -
Merit Listed:                      -
Position Offered:               -
Basic Training Start:          -

I am just itching for the phone call letting me know that the application is being processed and schedule the interviews.


----------



## Mike92

Thanks scriptox,

My plan is to switch is to Regular Force Combat Arms after university. I am not sure whether or not I will go the Officer or NCM route ???. University is more of a backup plan in the event the military doesn't workout for me for whatever reason. For the moment I am applying for NCM, specifically Crewman. :threat:


Today, I finished most of my application and will send it off after I confirm some dates and information.

With respect,

Michael K.


----------



## turtlerace79

I guess it is time for me to update my file too. I'm still waiting for a job offer but there has been some progress. 

Recruiting Centre:             Calgary, AB
Regular/Reserve:              Regular
Officer/NCM:                      NCM
Trade choice 1:                  NCMSEP Naval Electronics Tech (soon to be called WENG)
Trade choice 2:                  NET Tactical
Trade choice 3:                  Medical Tech
Application Date:               April 2010
First Contact:                    March 2011
Aptitude Completed:         2006 (My initial application date, but file was closed due to personal issues at that time)
Medical Completed:           June 20, 2011
Interview Completed:       June 22, 2011
Merit Listed:                      September 2011
Position Offered:               October 27, 2011
Sworn In Ceremony:
Basic Training Start:          
NCM SEP at Marine Institute Start:    January 2012 if accepted

I hope that everyone out there that is feeling discouraged by the wait times will just have a little bit of faith and patience. My file has been around for almost 2 years and I'm hopeful that something good will happen. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## turtlerace79

Please ignore the above post of mine, I posted it too soon.

Recruiting Centre:             Calgary, AB
Regular/Reserve:              Regular
Officer/NCM:                      NCM
Trade choice 1:                  NCMSEP WENG
Trade choice 2:                  NET Tactical (now part of the Weng tech trade)
Trade choice 3:                  Medical Tech
Application Date:               April 2010
First Contact:                    March 2011
Aptitude Completed:         2006 (My initial application date, but file was closed due to personal issues at that time)
Medical Completed:           June 20, 2011
Interview Completed:       June 22, 2011
Merit Listed:                      September 2011
Position Offered:               October 27, 2011
Sworn In Ceremony:         October 31, 2011
Flown to St. John's, NL      November 2, 2011

NCM SEP at Marine Institute Start:    January 2012
Basic Training Start:                           January 2013        

Finally, I'm a proud member of the Canadian Forces. Thanks for all the help from members on this forum, and good luck to all of the future recruits and applicants. See ya around.


----------



## Mike92

Hey everyone,

I finished my application and I am waiting for an email from the recruiting office concerning the next step I have to take.

With respect,

Michael K.


----------



## Mike92

Hey everyone,

Recruiting Centre/Unit: The Ontario Regiment (Oshawa, Ontario)
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Crewman
Trade Choice 2: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: November, 2011


This is as far as I've gotten so far. I'm checking my email almost every hour!! No contact yet :'(

Good luck with everyone's applications so far.

With respect,

Michael K.


----------



## jparkin

Mike92 said:
			
		

> This is as far as I've gotten so far. I'm checking my email almost every hour!!


Trust me when I say that gets old incredibly fast haha. Good luck with the application!

Jonathan


----------



## aesop081

Mike92 said:
			
		

> I'm checking my email almost every hour!! No contact yet :'(



You know it's Sunday, right ?

 :


----------



## Mike92

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You know it's Sunday, right ?
> 
> :




 ???


----------



## SupersonicMax

Well, people normally don't work on week ends.  You are probably waiting for nothing, at least until Monday at 8AM.


----------



## aesop081

Mike92 said:
			
		

> ???



You honestly have no idea what i am talking about do you ?


----------



## Mike92

I can't say that I do.

I'm guessing it's to do with what SupersonicMax said about the recruiting centers possibly being closed on weekends??

With respect,

Michael K.


----------



## aesop081

Mike92 said:
			
		

> I can't say that I do.
> 
> I'm guessing it's to do with what SupersonicMax said about the recruiting centers possibly being closed on weekends??



 :brickwall:

Yes, recruiting centres are closed on weekends. You will not get much in the way of a reply today. You can relax and step away from your email.


----------



## Mike92

Oh... OK.

Thanks for the prompt response and thanks for being patient with me.


With respect,

Michael K.


----------



## SupersonicMax

Mike92 said:
			
		

> I can't say that I do.
> 
> I'm guessing it's to do with what SupersonicMax said about the recruiting centers possibly being closed on weekends??
> 
> With respect,
> 
> Michael K.



So, you are 19 years old and can't figure this out?


----------



## Blake_331

Wait, they email applicants? I had been expecting a phone call... well, expecting one this month, I don't think it will get onto a desk until this week if I'm luck.


----------



## aesop081

Blake said:
			
		

> Wait, they email applicants? I had been expecting a phone call... well, expecting one this month, I don't think it will get onto a desk until this week if I'm luck.



 :brickwall:

Did the planet stop its rotation ?


----------



## Blake_331

Mike92

Why didn't you apply to ROTP, both you and your parents win in that case. You get to join the CF, and your parents get to see you get a degree... Its not to late actually, as long as you apply at least 2 years before completion of your degree.

Just something to think about.


----------



## Blake_331

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> :brickwall:
> 
> Did the planet stop its rotation ?



When I went through this before, I had never been contacted by email. I was sincerely asking if they reply by email now.


----------



## Precept

Blake said:
			
		

> When I went through this before, I had never been contacted by email. I was sincerely asking if they reply by email now.



No, they will call you.


----------



## clarkyo

...we are doomed


----------



## Mike92

Hey Blake,

I was considering applying for ROTP but after talking to a recruiter and doing some "soul searching" I have decided on the NCM route. I will still pursue my degree as a backup plan though.

If I ever decide to go the Officer route I am under the impression that, with my degree, I could be able to get my Commission while in the CF.

Maybe I'll change my mind in the next year or so...???  ???


With respect,

Michael K.


----------



## acj

Recruiting Center: Halifax, NS
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: Sig Op
Trade Choice 3: LCIS
Application Date: April 2010
First Contact: April 2010
Aptitude completed : May 2010
Medical Completed: 15 Sept 2011
Interview completed: 15 Sept 2011
Medical Approved: Sept 2011
Security check completed : Sept 2011
Merit Listed: 03 Oct 2011
Position Offered: 08 Nov 2011
Basic Training Begins: 23 Jan 2012

Finally got the call!!!!


----------



## Craisome

acj said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Halifax, NS
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
> Trade Choice 2: Sig Op
> Trade Choice 3: LCIS
> Application Date: April 2010
> First Contact: April 2010
> Aptitude completed : May 2010
> Medical Completed: 15 Sept 2011
> Interview completed: 15 Sept 2011
> Medical Approved: Sept 2011
> Security check completed : Sept 2011
> Merit Listed: 03 Oct 2011
> Position Offered: 08 Nov 2011
> Basic Training Begins: 23 Jan 2012
> 
> Finally got the call!!!!




Finally?  only a month from Merit to job offer... lucky


----------



## acj

I've been applying and waiting for two years now...


----------



## Allgunzblazing

All the best for Basic Training. It must be such an awesome feeling to get the recruiting process done and over with!


----------



## Mike92

Hey everyone,

Recruiting Centre/Unit: The Ontario Regiment (Oshawa, Ontario)
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Crewman
Trade Choice 2: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: November, 2011
First Contact Date: November 9, 2011

Good luck to everyone.

With respect,

Michael K.


----------



## gQeline

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Hamilton
Reserve
NCM
Trade: Medical Assistant
Application sent: July 5, 2011
CFAT completed: August 9, 2011
Interview completed: August 24, 2011
Medical: August 24, 2011
Additional Medical Reports sent: September 8, 2011
Medical Approved: October 21, 2011
Physical Test completed: October 28, 2011
Position Offered:
Swearing In:
Basic Training:

I'm really excited to become a member of the CF! I'm wishing everyone out there goodluck and congratulations in advance! Don't give up, and work hard because in the end you'll get what you deserve.  :nod:


----------



## Waters81

acj said:
			
		

> I've been applying and waiting for two years now...



I know how you feel, this coming spring will be year 4 for me.


----------



## gQeline

Waters81 said:
			
		

> I know how you feel, this coming spring will be year 4 for me.



Wow, what trade are you applying for, and as reg or res? Over the years, have they kept in contact with you?


----------



## Waters81

gQeline said:
			
		

> Wow, what trade are you applying for, and as reg or res? Over the years, have they kept in contact with you?



I'm going for reg force, infantry or CE. Oh yeah, they've been in contact with me as I have with them. I did have some issues that required my attention and a few miscommunications on the RC's side of things when I first applied in 2008, and by the the time I had things sorted out in 2009 it was too late in the year and positions had been filled. 2010 warranted no results either as things started to wind down over seas. This past July I came within days of having my interview and medical (literally 2 days) but had them cancelled because my trade choices were closed. I sort of blame that one on being misinformed by the RC, but, it is what it is I guess. At this point, I'm just going to be relentless...I'm getting in this year, one way or another. I call them once a month just to check in and see if there are any updates or anything. I mean hell, the women who answers the phone knows the sound of my voice for cryin' out loud. 
This may sound a bit cocky, or at the very least overly optimistic... but I look forward to swearing in next year. Mind you, I may just eat those words  :facepalm:
But I am looking into the reserves as a back up plan. I figure it can't hurt to have a 'Plan-B'.


----------



## Waters81

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Armored
Application Date: Jan.2008
First Contact: Feb.2008
Med, aptitude completed : Aptitude test-Feb.2008/ Medical test-May.2008
PT Test booked: July.15.2011-CANCELLED
Interview booked: July.18.2011 CANCELLED
Position Offered: pending
Basic Training Begins: pending

Re-applying in the spring of 2012


----------



## gQeline

Waters81,

Well that sounds like quite a journey... I'm sure at the end, when u get in, it will all be worth it. In my opinion, when something I want is taking too long but finally comes, I work harder to keep it because I know how hard it was to get it, you know what I mean? GOODLUCK, to you, and to other applicants (including me) who are hoping to one day become members of the CF.


----------



## vmcstecki

vmcstecki said:
			
		

> Thought I would post the update for my info for those interested:
> 
> 
> Recruiting Center: Toronto, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
> Trade Choice 2: x
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: 04 April 2011
> First Contact: 04 April 2011
> Aptitude completed : 12 April 2011
> Medical Completed: 07 May 2011
> Interview completed: 10 May 2011
> Medical Approved: 05 July 2011
> Security check completed : Sometime in May
> Merit Listed: 12 July 2011
> Position Offered: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending
> 
> Hopefully I hear from the CF soon!




*** LAST UPDATE FOR ME!!

Recruiting Center: Toronto, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: 04 April 2011
First Contact: 04 April 2011
Aptitude completed : 12 April 2011
Medical Completed: 07 May 2011
Interview completed: 10 May 2011
Medical Approved: 05 July 2011
Security check completed : Sometime in May
Merit Listed: 12 July 2011
Position Offered: 08 November 2011 
Basic Training Begins: 09 January 2012

Swearing-in on 14 December
Looking forward to starting the new year with a new career!   ;D


----------



## Craisome

Recruiting Center: Fredericton
Regular/Reserves: Regular
NCM/Officer: NCM
Trade Choice 1:ACISS
Trade Choice 2: ATIS
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: February 22 2011
First Contact: March 2 2011
CFAT: March 22 2011
Medical: Mid April  2011 ( required foot surgery)
Interview: May 25th 2011
Merit listed: May 30th 2011
Job offered: Nov, 21 2011 (ATIS Tech)
Swearing in: Jan 19 2012
BMQ: Jan 22 2012


WOOOHOOO!


----------



## DogFighting101

vmcstecki said:
			
		

> *** LAST UPDATE FOR ME!!
> 
> Recruiting Center: Toronto, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
> Trade Choice 2: x
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: 04 April 2011
> First Contact: 04 April 2011
> Aptitude completed : 12 April 2011
> Medical Completed: 07 May 2011
> Interview completed: 10 May 2011
> Medical Approved: 05 July 2011
> Security check completed : Sometime in May
> Merit Listed: 12 July 2011
> Position Offered: 08 November 2011
> Basic Training Begins: 09 January 2012
> 
> Swearing-in on 14 December
> Looking forward to starting the new year with a new career!   ;D



I am also starting out on the 9th, as AVS Tech, can't wait. See you there!!!


----------



## Missocean

Recruiting Center: Montreal, QC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Army Communication and Information Systems Specialist
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: End of September 2011
First Contact: October 2011
Aptitude completed : 26 October 2011
Medical Completed: 10 November 2011
Interview completed: 15 November 2011
Medical Approved: 22 November 2011
Merit Listed: 22 November 2011
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

I hope to receive THE CALL soon and start my BMQ in January!... like many others!


----------



## Craisome

My first choice was ACISS and I was told it was closed ... strange


----------



## Missocean

Yup strange ....  :-\


----------



## frank1515

Recruiting Center: Ottawa, On
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Artillery Officer
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Process Started: October 2010 - Not chosen by 30th Field 
Application Date: Sept 2011 to 42 Field Artillery - Interviewed by the CO late Sept
First Contact: Letter of Offer given by the CO 42 Fld at the beginning of Oct 2011
Aptitude scheduled : 29 Nov 2011
Medical Scheduled: 29 November 2011
Interview Scheduled: 29 November 2011
PT Test: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
Basic Training Begins: TBD

There we are folks. The RC called to book my tests this week.


----------



## twitch23

Recruiting Center: C Scot R Victoria
Component: Primary Reserve
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: Sept 12, 2011
First Contact: Oct 7, 2011
CFAT- Oct 18, 2011
Medical- Oct 18, 2011
Physical- Nov 1, 2011
Interview- Nov 3, 2011
Position Offered: waiting
Basic Training Begins: waiting


----------



## m.k

m.k said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Kitchener, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
> Trade Choice 2: Signal Operator
> Trade Choice 3: Artillery Soldier
> Application Date: Sometime in December 2010
> Aptitude Completed: March 7th 2011
> Interview Completed: July 28th
> Security Check Completed: August 3rd
> Medical Completed: August 22nd
> Merit Listed: September 9th



       Well, my story starts in July of 2010, when I made my first attempt at applying to the Canadian Forces. I was informed by the recruiter that none of my selected trades were open and that in fact no viable trades for my individual level of education were open. I was disappointed, but I had hope that in March/April of 2011 I could get the ball rolling and potentially start BMQ in the fall of 2011. This was not the case. After completing my aptitude, interview and medical, I was informed that I did not meet the cutoff line for infantry due to it's competitiveness and that it was unlikely that I would be given one of the TWO nation wide positions for artillery, considering I did not possess an advanced math credit from high school. Disappointed once again, the summer made it's transition to autumn and I began to make secondary plans. I got into college for January, filled out a lease/paid a rent deposit for a place in Barrie and was beginning to find comfort in the concept of continuing my education in college. I even started making plans for university afterwards, finally acknowledging that although it was entirely possible, I may never get into the Canadian Forces, especially for a Combat Arms position.
      Then today, months after my last contact with the recruiting centre, I received a phone call at 3:28 PM from a corporal at the recruiting centre in Kitchener informing me that I had been selected for Artillery, and was to begin BMQ at the end of January. The most unexpected phone call of my life has engraved in my mind that a lot of the time in life (and dare i say the Canadian Forces?), EXPECTATIONS don't matter. Just because you're a fantastically qualified individual does not mean you will get the position, just like it's entirely possible for a mediocre candidate such as myself to be given a job offer out of the blue after having been previously informed that there were no more positions available this year. 
      Point I'm trying to make for future/current applicants: Don't lose hope and don't get cocky. Anything can happen, at almost any point in time. I learned this today after ALMOST losing hope. Good luck to y'all 

Recruiting Centre: Kitchener, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Signal Operator
Trade Choice 3: Artillery Soldier
Application Date: Sometime in December 2010
Aptitude Completed: March 7th 2011
Interview Completed: July 28th
Security Check Completed: August 3rd
Medical Completed: August 22nd
Merit Listed: September 9th
Position Offered: November 25th (Field Artillery)
Enrolment Ceremony: January 10th (Kitchener)
BMQ Begins: January 30th


----------



## Waters81

Congratulations m.k., I'm hoping that I'll be able to make a similar posting in the spring. 
Good luck and all the best.


----------



## m.k

Thanks a lot! Even though you have been waiting for as long as you have, it will all be worth it if you get offered an infantry or combat engineer position! Good luck and I commend you for being so damn patient. A trait that will undoubtedly benefit you as a member of the CF


----------



## jazzy0410

Recruiting Centre: Montreal,QC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: April 2010
Aptitude Completed: October 2008
Credit  check: September 2010
Medical Completed: October 2010
ERC Completed: August 2011 (Dual  Citizenship)
Credit Check: November 21st 2011 (first one  expired)
Second Medical complted: November 23 ,2011 (first one expired)
Interview completed: November 28, 2011
Merit Listed: November 28, 2011
Position Offered: Not yet
Enrolment Ceremony: Not yet
BMQ Begins:Not yet

I did extremly well on my interview (that's the captain interviewing me said - YAY!). It's been a long process. But there is  hope. The captain also  said to call back/visit  within 2 weeks if i don't have any news from them. So i'm hoping for a january BMQ  There is hope people!


----------



## jasonf6

jazzy0410 said:
			
		

> I did extremly well on my interview (that's the captain interviewing me said - YAY!). It's been a long process. But there is  hope. The captain who also  said to call back/visit  within 2 weeks if i don't have any news from them. So i'm hoping for a january BMQ  There is hope people!



No hope for me I don't think.  I was told my med file at MRO in Ottawa was requested to be done urgently as selection was due to sit on Dec 1 but as they deal with files from across Canada I could be SOL.  A file can take up to six-months to get reviewed and as I was 3B with 11-yrs in it could be a big file to look through.  The initially got my application medical on Nov 7th and my full med file on the 24th so it took two weeks for them to ask for my full one so Im hoping that it doesn't take them six-months to come back with a yes or no.


----------



## mwc

mwc said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry, The Rileys
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: July 18, 2011
> First Contact: August 8, 2011
> Med, aptitude completed : Aptitude completed August 11, 2011
> Medical, Fitness Test booked for August 26, 2011
> Interview completed: August 26, 2011
> Position Offered: Called today, they confirmed January BMQ
> Basic Training Begins: January 2012


----------



## m.k

congrats mwc, from what I gather you've been waiting for quite some time! glad everything fell into place


----------



## mwc

Thanks! Looks like we both started trying for reg force at the same time, and now we both have BMQ the same month but mine being reserve. Good luck to you!


----------



## Deelo

jasonf6 said:
			
		

> No hope for me I don't think.  I was told my med file at MRO in Ottawa was requested to be done urgently as selection was due to sit on Dec 1 but as they deal with files from across Canada I could be SOL.  A file can take up to six-months to get reviewed and as I was 3B with 11-yrs in it could be a big file to look through.  The initially got my application medical on Nov 7th and my full med file on the 24th so it took two weeks for them to ask for my full one so Im hoping that it doesn't take them six-months to come back with a yes or no.



Out of curiosity, when you say that "selection was due to sit Dec. 1" is that a selection board for your specific trade, or for a larger group of trades? What is your trade-of-interest?


----------



## adbahadur

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS 
Trade Choice 2: Supply Tech
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Fall 2010/Spring 2011
First Contact: September 28, 2011
Position Offered: RMS with 32 Service Battalion
CFAT: November 24, 2011 - *completed*
Interview: December 1, 2011 - *completed*
Fitness Test: Scheduled for December 7, 2011
Medical: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Training: TBD


----------



## nic32

Hi, this is my application process. They don't give me date for my medical and interview because the RMC didn't check my application at this date.

Recruiting Center: Quebec city
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Office
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Air Combat Systems Officer
Trade Choice 3: Aerospace engineer 
Application Date: November 4, 2011
First Contact: November 14, 2011
Position Offered: ---------
CFAT: November 29, 2011 - completed
Interview: ------------
Medical: ------


----------



## jasonf6

Deelo said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, when you say that "selection was due to sit Dec. 1" is that a selection board for your specific trade, or for a larger group of trades? What is your trade-of-interest?


RMS Clerk.  But as people have been getting offers recently I'm not sure what the impact will be.

But, my file manager says that it isn't TOO bad if they sit before I'm cleared medically as they focus more on those who need to do basic and not those (like me) who have recruit school bypass.


----------



## Deelo

Thank you for the response.  I wish you luck with your return to the CF.


----------



## Dariemo

Recruiting Center: Online Recruiting
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Marine Engineer Mechanic
Trade Choice 2: Med Tech
Trade Choice 3: Naval Operator 
Application Date: August 30, 2011
First Contact: September 15, 2011
Position Offered: ---------
CFAT:.........
Interview: ------------
Medical: ------


----------



## Donny

Recruiting Center: Ottawa, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACOP
Application Date: April 20,2011
First Contact: May 2011
Aptitude test: June 2011
Medical: July 7, 2011
Interview: July 7, 2011
Merit List: September 15, 2011
Position Offered: Pending 
Enrollment Date: Pending
BMQ start date: Pending

By looking at other candidate's waiting time, i am not too bad. However, every morning when i wake up i wish about getting my call


----------



## Skeletor6669

Recruiting Center: Vancouver, BC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: FIRE FTR
Trade Choice 2: SUP TECH
Trade Choice 3: ACS TECH
Application Date: June 23, 2011
First Contact: August, 2011
Aptitude test: September 21, 2011
Medical: September 21, 2011
Interview: September 21, 2011
Position Offered: Pending 
Enrollment Date: Pending
BMQ start date: Pending


----------



## McCooligan

UPDATE - ACCEPTED

Recruiting Center: CFRC London, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Infantry
Application Date: April 5/2011
First Contact: April 7/2011
CFAT: April 15/11
Interview: June 9/11
Security Check: June 9/11
Medical: July 7/11
Merit List: July 7/11
Position Offered: Dec 6/11 
Swearing In: January 2012
BMQ: Feb 6/12

Start to Finish: 11 months

The call caught me completely by surprise but I'm very happy with the outcome.  Anyone else going to St. Jean in February, let me know.


----------



## Waters81

Congrats McCooligan. Good luck.


----------



## m.k

congratulations McCooligan, I'll be starting a week prior


----------



## Intrepidus

I noticed some guys are getting calls for combat trades such as m.k. = Artillery and Mcolligan  =Infantry.  If these trades were closed for the year, does that mean that some guys failed BMQ and some spots opened up?


----------



## McCooligan

m.k said:
			
		

> congratulations McCooligan, I'll be starting a week prior



Thanks MK, I'll see you there.  I'll be easy to spot.  You'll recognize my Southern Ontario swagger.


----------



## m.k

Intrepidus said:
			
		

> I noticed some guys are getting calls for combat trades such as m.k. = Artillery and Mcolligan  =Infantry.  If these trades were closed for the year, does that mean that some guys failed BMQ and some spots opened up?



could be any number of things but I imagine this is a possibility.



			
				McCooligan said:
			
		

> Thanks MK, I'll see you there.  I'll be easy to spot.  You'll recognize my Southern Ontario swagger.



and you'll recognize my less southern southern Ontario swagger...haha


----------



## rutheh

So I decided not to take the trade they offered me back in May (or whenever it was)

And just re-applied tonight. 

Recruiting Center: Edmonton, AB
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ATIS Tech
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: Dec 17th, 2011
First Contact: Pending 
Aptitude test: Pending 
Medical: Pending 
Interview: Pending 
Position Offered: Pending 
Enrollment Date: Pending
BMQ start date: Pending

Not sure how it's gonna go second time around, but we'll see!


----------



## hodgson

I start feb 6  recruited out of hamilton for infantry


----------



## Diamondwillow

Diamondwillow said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: London  (Started in Oshawa in Feb)
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: NCI OP SUPP tech
> Trade Choice 2: NES OP RMS CLK
> Trade Choice 3: SUPP TECH
> Application Date: Feb 09, 2011 (online) (Paper app Aug 12, 2011 London)
> First Contact: Aug 12, 2011 (did get a call in Feb - indicating they needed paper app to proceed)
> Aptitude completed : Aug 17,2011
> Medical : Oct 11/11
> PT Test completed:
> Interview completed: Sept 21 2011
> Position Offered:
> Basic Training Begins:
> *Merit Listed: Dec 19 2011* WHOOT!



After *failing* my audiology test... ran through a few hoops with a specialist or two ... I really thought this was the end of my application but lo and behold - I got a call today saying I was given the all clear medically and that I am now Merit Listed!!  Now... I wait... for THE call... 
This is the coolest Christmas gift!


----------



## Missocean

Congrats


----------



## tylerlleslie

I just got a call last week. I start Feb. 6th 2012 as well. Going Infantry!

Recruiting Center: Halifax, NS
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Infantry
Application Date: May 15/2011
Position Offered: Dec 14 /11
Swearing In: Feb 01/12
BMQ: Feb 6/12


----------



## nic32

Recruiting Center: Quebec city
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Air Combat Systems Officer
Trade Choice 3: Aerospace engineer 
Application Date: November 4, 2011
First Contact: November 14, 2011
CFAT: November 29, 2011 - completed
Interview: December 20. 2011 - completed
Medical: December 20, 2011 completed
CSPS -------
Merit Listed ----


----------



## rutheh

Apparently my account is disabled. This happen to anyone else who applied online? =/


----------



## HiTek

Recruiting Center: Toronto, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Comms Rsch 291
Application Date: March 24, 2011
First Contact: March 28, 2011
Aptitude test: April 7, 2011
Interview: July 4, 2011
Medical: July 5, 2011
Merit List: July 13, 2011
Position Offered: December 20, 2011 Communicator Research Operator
Enrollment Date: January 11, 2012
BMQ start date: January 30, 2012


Bonjour tout le monde! I've been a frequent visitor to this site for most of my application process. I've been too superstitious to post anything till I got my call. I wasn't expecting an offer till the new fiscal year at the earliest. This is a really great early Christmas present!


----------



## jasonf6

Ruthie said:
			
		

> Apparently my account is disabled. This happen to anyone else who applied online? =/


Yes, it is very common and they know about it.  It's been like that for as long as I can remember.  I don't think it happens to everyone though.


----------



## HiTek

Stacked said:
			
		

> So you're going to be on my old Platoon, R15. Good luck buddy... You're going to need it...



Noted. Thanks. I intend to be a worthy member of R15!


----------



## AlltheFixins

Recruiting Center: TORONTO, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: COMM RSCH
Trade Choice 2: NCI OP
Online Application: Feb 20, 2011
Paper Application Date: March 28, 2011
First Contact: April 13, 2011
CFAT: June 10, 2011
Medical: June 22, 2011
Interview: August 17, 2011
Merit Listed: August 17, 2011
Offer: December 20, 2011
Position: NCI OP
Enrolment: Jan 11, 2012
BMQ: Jan 23, 2012


----------



## Sadukar09

Sadukar09 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Ottawa, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
> First called GGFG: ~Sept 2010
> First Contact from GGFG: April 27th, 2011
> Interview with GGFG recruiting NCO: May 11th, 2011
> Declined first time: May 21st, 2011
> Online Application Date for ROTP: May 26th, 2011
> Second Contact from GGFG: Aug 1st, 2011
> Physical application for GGFG: Aug 3rd, 2011
> First Contact from CFRC: Sept 9th, 2011
> Aptitude Completed: Sept 15th, 2011
> Medical Completed:  Dec 21st, 2011
> Interview completed: Sept 15th, 2011
> PT Completed: Dec 18th, 2011
> Enrollment/Swear in: Jan 10, 2012
> Basic Training Begins: Jan 14th, 2012


Updating this.

Total time since first call: ~1 year and 4 months.
Total time discounting rejection: ~4 months


----------



## timmy_88

Recruiting Center: Kingston, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Steward
Trade Choice 2: Boatswain
Online Application Date: Dec 13, 2011
First Contact from CFRC: Jan 10, 2012
Aptitude Completed: Completed in 2010
Medical Completed: 
Interview completed:
Enrollment/Swear in: 
Basic Training Begins: By-Pass


----------



## ariannna

Recruiting Center: Halifax, NS
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NavCom
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: January 27, 2011
First Contact: March 6, 2011
Aptitude Test: March 15, 2011
Security Check Completed: March 22, 2011
Interview: March 15, 2011
Medical: March 15, 2011
Merit Listed: May 4, 2011
Position Offered: NavComm
Enrollment/Swear in: February 8, 2012
Basic Training Begins: February 20, 2012


----------



## Waters81

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Construction Tech
Application Date: Jan.2008 (Originally)
Reapplication date: Jan.19.2012 (Online)
Med, aptitude completed : TBA
PT Test booked: TBA
Interview booked: TBA
Position Offered: TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA

Well, lets try this again shall we. I know that it's a tad early so I'm not sure if the process will even begin yet, but I figured that I give'er a shot. I'm in Fort McMurray until February so I'm going to head over to Toronto RC when I get back. 4th time is a charm...I hope. Fingers crossed.


----------



## NFLD709

Recruiting Center: St. John's
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date:Mid November, 2011 
Med, aptitude completed : January 10, 2012
Interview completed: January 10, 2012
Position Offered:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## m.k

Waters81, you are inspiring.


----------



## Waters81

m.k said:
			
		

> Waters81, you are inspiring.



I think I more tread the fine line of determined and stubborn, either way, I hope it pays off.


----------



## Diamondwillow

Recruiting Center: London  (Started in Oshawa in Feb/11)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: SUP tech
Trade Choice 2: RMS CLK
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Feb 09, 2011 (online) (Paper app Aug 12, 2011 London)
First Contact: Aug 12, 2011 (did get a call in Feb - indicating they needed paper app to proceed)
Aptitude completed : Aug 17,2011
Medical : Oct 11/11
Interview completed: Sept 21 2011
Merit Listed: Dec 19 2011
Position Offered: Jan 19 2012 - SUP TECH
Basic Training Begins: Feb 20 2012

See you all in Feb!!!


----------



## Cooper

Recruting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Res
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: MSEOP
Trade Choice 2: None
Trade Choice 3: None
Application Date(Walk in)/Unit Interview: August 8, 2011
First Contact: October 10, 2011
Medical/Aptitude/CF interview: October 25, 2011
PT Test completed: December 11, 2011
Position Offered: January 9, 2012
Swore in: January 12, 2012(Cancelled, Weather)
Swore in: January 19, 2012
Basic Training Begins: TBA

From Application to Enrolment: 161 days.


----------



## nic32

Recruiting Center: Quebec city
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Air Combat Systems Officer
Trade Choice 3: Aerospace engineer 
Application Date: November 4, 2011
First Contact: November 14, 2011
CFAT: November 29, 2011 - completed
Interview: December 20. 2011 - completed
Medical: December 20, 2011 completed
CPSS : 30 jan to 4 feb
Merit Listed ----


----------



## jpr

Recruiting Center: London, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: xx
Trade Choice 3: xx 
Application Date: November 14, 2011
First Contact: November 14, 2011
CFAT: November 28, 2011
Interview: December 8, 2011
Medical: December 8, 2011
ASC: January 23-27, 2012


----------



## timmy_88

The Icon said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Kingston, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Steward
> Trade Choice 2: Boatswain
> Online Application Date: Dec 13, 2011
> First Contact from CFRC: Jan 10, 2012
> Aptitude Completed: Completed in 2010
> Medical Completed:
> Interview completed:
> Enrollment/Swear in:
> Basic Training Begins: By-Pass



Recruiting Center: Kingston, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: MSE OP
Online Application Date: Dec 13, 2011
First Contact from CFRC: Jan 10, 2012
Aptitude Completed: Completed in 2010
Medical Completed: 
Interview completed:
Enrollment/Swear in: 
Basic Training Begins: By-Pass


----------



## EZYI

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: Feb 22, 2011
First Contact: Mar 24, 2011
CFAT & Interview completed : Apr 26, 2011
Medical completed: May 16, 2011
Merit Listed: Aug 26, 2011
Position Offered: -
Enrollment/Swear in: -
Basic Training Begins: -


----------



## Shadowmare97

Recruiting Center: Oshawa, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Steward
Trade Choice 3: Supply Tech
Application Date: August 29, 2011
First Contact: November 4, 2011
CFAT & Interview completed : January 30, 2012
Medical completed: February 6, 2012
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: - Pending
Enrollment/Swear in: - Pending
Basic Training Begins: -Pending


----------



## nic32

Recruiting Center: Quebec city
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Air Combat Systems Officer
Trade Choice 3: Aerospace engineer 
Application Date: November 4, 2011
First Contact: November 14, 2011
CFAT: November 29, 2011 - completed
Interview: December 20. 2011 - completed
Medical: December 20, 2011 completed
Aircrew Selection  : January 30-3 february -- completed
Aircrew medical : February 2, Almost completed, had to do another chest x-ray because my lungs was infected by cold.
Merit Listed ----


----------



## Wilamanjaro

Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria, BC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: HULL TECH ---------------------Trade 1 switched to: CMBT ENG
Trade Choice 2: CREWMAN ----------------------Trade 2 switched to: VEH TECH - merit listed april 2011
Trade Choice 3: VEH TECH -----------------------Trade 3 switched to: HULL TECH
Application Date: January 2011
First Contact: february 2011
Med, aptitude completed : March 2011
Interview completed: March 2011 (new interview must be done for CMBT ENG, March 5 2012)
Merit Listed: April 2011
Position Offered: pending
Basic Training Begins: pending


----------



## Diamondwillow

Wilamanjaro - I'm really curious - what is a Crewman?


----------



## Deelo

Diamondwillow said:
			
		

> Wilamanjaro - I'm really curious - what is a Crewman?



Armoured Soldier. Tanks, LAVs and the like.


----------



## Diamondwillow

ahhh tyvm ) when I look it up it seemed like a very generic term... armoured soldier I can understand


----------



## chesteria

Recruiting Center: Ottawa, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ATIS TECH
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: December 19, 2011
First Contact: January 9, 2012
Aptitude test: January 18, 2012
Medical: January 30, 2012
Interview: January 30, 2012
Position Offered: Pending
Enrollment Date: Pending
BMQ start date: Pending


----------



## GraemeG

Recruiting Center: Ottawa, ON
Regular/Reserve: Reserve - COATS
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: 00232 - CIC
Application Date: October 17, 2011
First Contact: January 9, 2012
Aptitude test: N/A
Medical: December 13, 2011
Interview: December 13, 2011
Position Offered: Pending
Enrollment Date: Pending

I know its "just" the CIC, but I am/will be as proud to wear the uniform as anyone else is!


----------



## gawnewiththewind

gawnewiththewind said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/MR: Officer (ROTP)
> Trade Choice 1: MARS
> Trade Choice 2:MS ENG
> Trade Choice 3: NCS ENG
> Application Date: Sept 9, 2011
> First Contact: Sept 9,2011
> Med, aptitude completed : Feb 7, 2012
> Interview completed:
> Merit List:
> Position Offered:
> Basic Training Begins:



Update!


----------



## Cui

How was your aptitude test? Was it harder or easier than you expected?


----------



## Deelo

Diamondwillow said:
			
		

> ahhh tyvm ) when I look it up it seemed like a very generic term... armoured soldier I can understand



You are welcome.  :nod:


----------



## KeoughJ

I can finally contribute to this forum! I'm not religious, but I'm looking to the big guy to get me through this application process, so I can finally get my career going.

Recruiting Center: Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Medical Technician 
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: February 9 2012 
First Contact: 
Aptitude Test: 
Security Check Completed: 
Interview:
Medical: 
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment/Swear in: 
Basic Training Begins: 


Just curious how many others have  done this online application, and what his/her experience with it is.


----------



## Mkenzie

Recruiting Center: Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Application Date: - April 28th 2011 - re-applied online Jan 10th 2012
First Contact: Jan 19th 2012
Aptitude Test: June 15th 2011
Interview: x
Medical: x
Merit Listed: x
Position Offered: x
Enrollment/Swear in: x
Basic Training Begins: x

I really hope I can get the medical and interview done before April so I have a chance to get a job offer. Last year all my trade choices closed before I had a chance to get on the merit list. 



			
				KeoughJ said:
			
		

> Just curious how many others have  done this online application, and what his/her experience with it is.



So far I received an email stating that they received my additional documentation and that it would be reviewed and once reviewed I would be informed to the status of my application.

Shortly after that, my online account was disabled so I gave the Canadian forces Nation Recruiting Contact Center a call and because I had applied last year in Halifax so they have to wait for Halifax to send the old application to them. This is because your not allowed to have two applications in at the same time.

So for me once the CFNRCC receives my old forms they can review them. Also they told me they were a couple weeks behind when I called a couple weeks ago so I'm hoping for a call soon. Luckily for me time passes pretty quick because I have playoffs in the next few months.... hopefully, we just have to win  ;D

Last year it took one month to get a call for the CFAT, medical and interview. Although I had a rough break and broke my leg but they did let me write the aptitude test. It was funny I could barely get around. The Forces.ca site says that the online application is faster so lets wait and see  

Also KeoughJ once I get my drivers license I am putting my 3rd choice as Medical Technician looks like we have similar interests let me know how your application goes.


----------



## KeoughJ

Mkenzie said:
			
		

> Last year it took one month to get a call for the CFAT, medical and interview. Although I had a rough break and broke my leg but they did let me write the aptitude test. It was funny I could barely get around. The Forces.ca site says that the online application is faster so lets wait and see
> 
> Also KeoughJ once I get my drivers license I am putting my 3rd choice as Medical Technician looks like we have similar interests let me know how your application goes.



Absolutely! I don't have my full G yet, the appointment is booked for March 1st (I initially thought I was going to apply in April, but people on the board say the best time to apply is yesterday, sooo) I'm really hoping everything goes smoothly for myself and anyone on the board applying!


----------



## Goodeman

Recruiting Centre: Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Infantry
Trade 2: Combat Engineer
Application Date: February 10 2012
First Contact: x
Merit Listed: x
Position Offered: x
Enrolment: x
Swearing in: x
BMQ: x

I have finally put in my application. I'm nervous as **** and excited. Wish me luck


----------



## Fiera

I'm sure there is something to be said for persistence here somewhere... 

Recruiting Center: Victoria, BC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Ammo Tech
Trade Choice 2: Vehicle Tech
Trade Choice 3: Med Tech
Application Reopened: Feb 3, 2012
First Contact from CFRC: ---
Aptitude Completed: Completed in 2008
Medical Updated: August 2011
Interview Updated: August 2011, Will need to update again.
Swear in: 
Basic Training Begins:

Medical and Interview bookings are on hold in Vic until the ROTP applicants are processed.


----------



## KeoughJ

Goodeman said:
			
		

> I have finally put in my application. I'm nervous as **** and excited. Wish me luck



Best of luck! It would be great to meet some of you ladies and gentlemen on this board at basic! 

Just wondering tho, my application hasn't really been fully processed, but I can't seem to log in to check the status of this. Says my username is invalid :/ Just wondering if anyone else who sent there application in Yesterday or so is having trouble. Using IE 64bit, Chrome wont work at all.


----------



## Goodeman

Im not sure keoughj. Im pretty much computer stupid. What did you apply for?


----------



## KeoughJ

Goodeman said:
			
		

> Im not sure keoughj. Im pretty much computer stupid. What did you apply for?



It worked later so the problem must have been on there end. Odd. And I applied for Inf, Med Tech, and Combat Eng.


----------



## Goodeman

Nice. How far into the process are you?


----------



## KeoughJ

Only just applied Thursday, so I'm not even on the RCs' radar yet haha.


----------



## Goodeman

Haha I applied friday, so im not either.


----------



## Bart905

Recruiting Centre: Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Combat Engineer
Trade 2: Infantry
Application Date: February 2 2012
First Contact: x
Merit Listed: x
Position Offered: x
Enrolment: x
Swearing in: x
BMQ: x

 After submitting my online application, I mailed my Transcript/Proof of Canadian citizenship. CF send me an Email confirming they received my files and mail on Feb 14 , 2012 . I'm waiting for them to contact me back.


----------



## Gulruthina

Recruiting Centre: Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Combat Engineer
Trade 2: Army Communications (ACISS)
Trade 2: Resource Management Support Clerk (RMS)
Application Date: August 22, 2011
First Contact: February 17, 2012
Merit Listed: x
Position Offered: x
Enrolment: x
Swearing in: x
BMQ: x


----------



## Gulruthina

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Online
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade 2: Army Communications (ACISS)
> Trade 2: Resource Management Support Clerk (RMS)
> Application Date: August 22, 2011
> First Contact: February 17, 2012
> Merit Listed: x
> Position Offered: x
> Enrolment: x
> Swearing in: x
> BMQ: x




Recruiting Centre: Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Combat Engineer
Trade 2: Army Communications (ACISS)
Trade 2: Resource Management Support Clerk (RMS)
Application Date: August 22, 2011
First Contact: February 17, 2012
CFAT: Februray 28, 2012 
Merit Listed: x
Position Offered: x
Enrolment: x
Swearing in: x
BMQ: x


----------



## Danno1

Recruiting Center: Online (Toronto)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: Health Care Administration
Trade Choice 3: Logistics Officer
Application Date: January 20 2012 (Supplementary documents submitted February 3)
First Contact:
Aptitude Test:
Security Check Completed:
Interview:
Medical:
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
Basic Training Begins:

This site has been extraordinarily helpful! I'm hoping to get the Medical, CFAT and Interview combo done in March. 

Good luck guys!


----------



## Gulruthina

Fiera said:
			
		

> I'm sure there is something to be said for persistence here somewhere...
> 
> Recruiting Center: Victoria, BC
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Ammo Tech
> Trade Choice 2: Vehicle Tech
> Trade Choice 3: Med Tech
> Application Reopened: Feb 3, 2012
> First Contact from CFRC: ---
> Aptitude Completed: Completed in 2008
> Medical Updated: August 2011
> Interview Updated: August 2011, Will need to update again.
> Swear in:
> Basic Training Begins:
> 
> Medical and Interview bookings are on hold in Vic until the ROTP applicants are processed.



What happen to your original application?


----------



## mmmjon

Here's my progress, I CANNOT WAIT!

Recruiting Center: Quebec City
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Application Date: September 2011
First Contact:September 2011
Aptitude Test: October 2011
Security Check Completed: October 2011
Interview: February 7, 2012
Medical: February 7, 2012
Merit Listed: -
Position Offered: - 
Enrollment/Swear in: -
Basic Training Begins: -

Also, if some of you don't mind answering a few questions, I searched but couldn't find any answers.

Question #1: Initial Contract. I believe the initial contract is of a 2 year term, but will I have the option to chose a longer one? What are the benefits of doing so?

Question #2: Merit List. Will they call me when I am merit listed? My interview was on the 7th, the Captain said my references would be contacted and after that I would be merit listed. I know that at this point they have been called, so should I except a call to let me know I am merit listed? 

Thanks and good luck to everyone!


----------



## half-pint

Recruiting centre: Hamilton, ON
Regular/Reserves: Reg
NCM/Officer: DEO (previous service)
Trade choice 1: MARS
Trade choice 2: Navy LOG
Trade choice 3: ....
Application date: November 2010
First contact: December 2010
CFAT: Not required
Medical: January 2011 (waiting on D Med Pol)
Interview: April 11, 2011
Merit Listed: July 2011
Job Offered:
Swearing in:

Hoping patience really is a virtue!!


----------



## Deelo

mmmjon said:
			
		

> Question #2: Merit List. Will they call me when I am merit listed?



I would think not. There are hundreds if not thousands of applicants being processed by your RC.  My file manager told me to call her for an update as often as I felt was appropriate, and for me that is every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## KeoughJ

Bart905 said:
			
		

> After submitting my online application, I mailed my Transcript/Proof of Canadian citizenship. CF send me an Email confirming they received my files and mail on Feb 14 , 2012 . I'm waiting for them to contact me back.



 Just got my confirmation from my initial batch on the 23. Have you tried calling since there confirmation email?


 And a case of curiosity where in the 905 you from? St.Catharines resident myself.


----------



## mmmjon

Deelo said:
			
		

> I would think not. There are hundreds if not thousands of applicants being processed by your RC.  My file manager told me to call her for an update as often as I felt was appropriate, and for me that is every 2-3 weeks.



Right on. I've tried calling since but I wasn't able to get through to anyone. 

Thanks for the answer, much appreciated.

Also, stop applying for Combat Engineer people!  ;D


----------



## nic32

Hi guys, there is a update of my file !!

Recruiting Center: Quebec city
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Air Combat Systems Officer
Trade Choice 3: Aerospace engineer 
Application Date: November 4, 2011
First Contact: November 14, 2011
CFAT: November 29, 2011 - completed
Interview: December 20. 2011 - completed
Medical: December 20, 2011 completed
Aircrew Selection  : January 30th to February 3rd -- completed
Aircrew medical : February 2, Almost completed, had to do another chest x-ray because my lungs was infected by cold.
ACSO exam : Done and complete by February 27.
Merit Listed : Still waiting to do my pulmonary fonction test and send it to Toronto. X-Ray is now good.

Can't wait til mid April I'm so excited !!


----------



## omnomnomi

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Vehicle Tech
Trade 2: Aircraft Structures Tech 
Trade 3: Aviation Systems Tech 
Application Date: June 10 2011 *(RE-APPLIED February 24 2012)* 
First Contact: x
CFAT: Completed July 12 2011 
Medical: Completed August 3 2011
Interview: x
Merit Listed: x
Position Offered: x
Enrolment: x
Swearing in: x
BMQ: x




Just a note: Since AVN and ACS Tech are not accepting applications at this time I am only being processed for Veh Tech. Also according to he recruiter, because I have already completed my CFAT and Medical I most likely won't have to re do them for round 2. Good luck everyone!


----------



## mmmjon

mmmjon said:
			
		

> Here's my progress, I CANNOT WAIT!
> 
> Recruiting Center: Quebec City
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: September 2011
> First Contact:September 2011
> Aptitude Test: October 2011
> Security Check Completed: October 2011
> Interview: February 7, 2012
> Medical: February 7, 2012
> Merit Listed: -
> Position Offered: -
> Enrollment/Swear in: -
> Basic Training Begins: -
> 
> 
> Thanks and good luck to everyone!



Update: I just called and I've been Merit Listed!  ;D


----------



## Bridger

Hi mmmjon,



> Question #1: Initial Contract. I believe the initial contract is of a 2 year term, but will I have the option to chose a longer one? What are the benefits of doing so?



4 Years for Combat Engineer...  At least that`s what I was told when I got my call.  I wasn`t given an option to chose a longer contract, but if I understand correctly your contract is the minimum number of years you`re required to serve.  It stops people from using the military for a free education then leaving right away.


----------



## Bridger

Recruiting Centre: Kitchener, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: COMM RSCH (Jun 30 2011) ---> ACISS (Jan 2012)
Trade 2: NCI OP (Jun 30 2011) ---> Combat Engineer (Jan 2012)
Trade 3: NES OP (Jun 30 2011) ---> COMM RSCH (Jan 2012)
Application Date: Jun 30 2011 (Updated Jan 2012)
First Contact: Jul 2011
CFAT: Aug 8 2011
Medical: Aug 30 2011
Interview: Sept 7 2011 (Updated Feb 14 2012)
Merit Listed: Sept 12 2011
Position Offered: Feb 23 2012 (Combat Engineer)
Swearing in: TBD (Before March 31st...)
BMQ: TBD


----------



## mmmjon

Bridger said:
			
		

> Hi mmmjon,
> 
> 4 Years for Combat Engineer...  At least that`s what I was told when I got my call.  I wasn`t given an option to chose a longer contract, but if I understand correctly your contract is the minimum number of years you`re required to serve.  It stops people from using the military for a free education then leaving right away.



Thanks and that sounds good to me. I'm just waiting for the phone to ring


----------



## Nichfour

Recruiting Center: Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Armored Crewman 
Application Date: - September 9th 2011
First Contact: September 13th 2011
Aptitude Test: X
Interview: x
Medical: x
Merit Listed: x
Position Offered: x
Enrollment/Swear in: x
Basic Training Begins: x

Hurry up April *Crosses Fingers*


----------



## mmmjon

Nichfour said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Online
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Armored Crewman
> Application Date: - September 9th 2011
> First Contact: September 13th 2011
> Aptitude Test: X
> Interview: x
> Medical: x
> Merit Listed: x
> Position Offered: x
> Enrollment/Swear in: x
> Basic Training Begins: x
> 
> Hurry up April *Crosses Fingers*



Have you called the RC? If not, I'd definitely recommend calling as the Combat Engineer trade is accepting applications and they might be able to at least schedule your aptitude test and possibly follow up with the medical/physical and interview.

Good luck!


----------



## Nichfour

I've been told I have to wait until my application is transferred from the CFNRCC to my local recruiting center before I will be able to get anything progressed even if my trades are processing. And of course in order to proceed to the point of further processing you must qualify for a trade that is processing.


----------



## mmmjon

Nichfour said:
			
		

> I've been told I have to wait until my application is transferred from the CFNRCC to my local recruiting center before I will be able to get anything progressed even if my trades are processing. And of course in order to proceed to the point of further processing you must qualify for a trade that is processing.



Gotcha. Well, I'd at least recommend calling the CFNRCC to see whats going on, since you applied back in September of 2011. Maybe they'd be able to forward your file to your local RC? Of course I'm just speculating but it sounds like you should have at least done your aptitude test by now.

Once again, good luck!


----------



## Gulruthina

Recruiting Centre: Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Army Communications (ACISS)
Trade 2: Combat Engineer
Trade 2: Resource Management Support Clerk (RMS)
Application Date: August 22, 2011
First Contact: February 17, 2012
CFAT: Februray 28, 2012 
Medical: March 5, 2012
Interview: March 15, 2012
Merit Listed: x
Position Offered: x
Enrolment: x
Swearing in: x
BMQ: x

Updates!


----------



## Nichfour

I haven't received any notification from the local RC's yet in regards to receiving my application and to be honest it would be either windsor or lodnon ontario because I live right smack dab in between the two. Ill give them both a call tomorrow to make sure though just in case.

Thanks. 

I think the problem lies with the fact that is September until around the end of December I had the trade choices of Infantry, Armor and Artillery all of which were not processing. In earlier January I added Combat engineer in place of artillery.


----------



## tanman89

Nichfour said:
			
		

> I haven't received any notification from the local RC's yet in regards to receiving my application and to be honest it would be either windsor or lodnon ontario because I live right smack dab in between the two. Ill give them both a call tomorrow to make sure though just in case.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I think the problem lies with the fact that is September until around the end of December I had the trade choices of Infantry, Armor and Artillery all of which were not processing. In earlier January I added Combat engineer in place of artillery.



Its only 1:30 I'd give them a shout now... or call the 1800 national recruiting center and they'll be able to help you as well.... just some friendly advice


----------



## Stevenhh

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Trade Choice 2: X
Trade Choice 3: X
Application Date: - February 28, 2012
First Contact: X
Aptitude Test: X
Interview: x
Medical: x
Merit Listed: x
Position Offered: x
Enrollment/Swear in: x
Basic Training Begins: x

Goin for it!
Hope my eyesight squeaks through.


----------



## seawolf

Recruiting Center: Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer - DEO
Trade Choice 1: Logistics
Trade Choice 2: Armour
Trade Choice 3: ACSO
Application Date: - November 22, 2011  (initially reserve - changed app to Reg force officially Feb 1, 2012)
First Contact: December 13, 2011 - confirmed reciept of supporting documents
Aptitude Test: X
Interview: x
Medical: x
Merit Listed: x
Position Offered: x
Enrollment/Swear in: x
Basic Training Begins: x


----------



## saskcowboy13

Recruiting Center: Online/CFRC Regina
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armored Crewman
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer 
Application Date: - December 30, 2011
First Contact: February 7, 2012 - confirmed receipt of supporting documents
Aptitude Test: X
Interview: x
Medical: x
Merit Listed: x
Position Offered: x
Enrollment/Swear in: x
Basic Training Begins: x

Well after years of thought, and to the displeasure of my parents, I applied. Nervous as h*** but excited at the possibly serve the country I love so much!!


----------



## Acleveland12

Recruiting Center: CFRC Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM_SEP
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Trade Choice 2: Military Police
Trade Choice 3: FireFighter
Application Date: - December 30, 2011
First Contact: Dec 21, 2012 
Aptitude Test: Feb 21, 2012
Interview: March 28, 2012
Medical: March 28, 2012
Merit Listed: x
Position Offered: x
Enrollment/Swear in: x
Basic Training Begins: x


----------



## skrob

Recruting Center: Saskatoon (1st & 3rd time), Edmonton (2nd time)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: X
Trade Choice 3: X
Application Date: Sept 2007 (1st time), April 2010 (2nd time), Jan 17, 2012 (3rd time)
First Contact: Jan 19, 2012
Aptitude test completed: Nov 2007
Interview: Feb 9, 2012
Medical: Feb 9, 2012
ASC: X
Merit Listed: X
Position Offered: X
Basic Training Begins: X


----------



## shreenan

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry WNSR
Trade Choice 2: X
Trade Choice 3: X
Application Date: - January 26, 2012
First Contact: November 26, 2011
Aptitude Test: March 12, 2012
Interview: March 12, 2012
Medical: March 12, 2012
Merit Listed: x
Position Offered: x
Enrollment/Swear in: x
Basic Training Begins: x
 ;D


----------



## willmacd

Recruiting Center: Online /Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: - Feb 10, 2012
First Contact: Feb 15, 2011
Aptitude Test: x
Interview: x
Medical: x
Merit Listed: x
Position Offered: x
Enrollment/Swear in: x
Basic Training Begins: x


----------



## Nichfour

Nichfour said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Online
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Armored Crewman
> Application Date: - September 9th 2011
> First Contact: September 13th 2011
> Aptitude Test: X
> Interview: x
> Medical: x
> Merit Listed: x
> Position Offered: x
> Enrollment/Swear in: x
> Basic Training Begins: x
> 
> Hurry up April *Crosses Fingers*



Recruiting Center: Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: ACISS
Trade Choice 3:  NCI Op
Application Date: - September 9th 2011
First Contact: September 13th 2011
Aptitude Test: X
Interview: x
Medical: x
Merit Listed: x
Position Offered: x
Enrollment/Swear in: x
Basic Training Begins: x

If the application was able to give more choices I would have Chosen more, Today after a brief run in with common sense I realized some of the other trades I was interested in were processing and thought to myself.... hmmmm Other trades I would love to be a part of are open, why not switch to those instead of my current closed ones... I took two years of college for computer programming and networking why not do ACISS lol . Also if anyone needs a reason to fall in love with ACISS read "The Patrol" By Ryan Flavelle proof that true nerds can be soldiers too. (Although the book was written when Sig Op was still its own separate trade.) 

Also 
"The Art of War"
"For Your Tomorrow"
"Fifteen Days"

all great books

All great military related reads I know it is off topic but I figure reading these books has really helped pass the time during my process and helps get one focused on the experiences to come. If anyone has any more good biography type books/ real life accounts I would love to read them so shoot me a quick PM  also if u have questions about the books I mentioned PM me. Sorry for the Shameless plug.

Regards and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Gulruthina

Nichfour said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Online
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: ACISS
> Trade Choice 3:  NCI Op
> Application Date: - September 9th 2011
> First Contact: September 13th 2011
> Aptitude Test: X
> Interview: x
> Medical: x
> Merit Listed: x
> Position Offered: x
> Enrollment/Swear in: x
> Basic Training Begins: x
> 
> If the application was able to give more choices I would have Chosen more, Today after a brief run in with common sense I realized some of the other trades I was interested in were processing and thought to myself.... hmmmm Other trades I would love to be a part of are open, why not switch to those instead of my current closed ones... I took two years of college for computer programming and networking why not do ACISS lol . Also if anyone needs a reason to fall in love with ACISS read "The Patrol" By Ryan Flavelle proof that true nerds can be soldiers too. (Although the book was written when Sig Op was still its own separate trade.)
> 
> Also
> "The Art of War"
> "For Your Tomorrow"
> "Fifteen Days"
> 
> all great books
> 
> All great military related reads I know it is off topic but I figure reading these books has really helped pass the time during my process and helps get one focused on the experiences to come. If anyone has any more good biography type books/ real life accounts I would love to read them so shoot me a quick PM  also if u have questions about the books I mentioned PM me. Sorry for the Shameless plug.
> 
> Regards and good luck to everyone.



I read "15 Days", it was good. Band of Brothers was pretty good too (the series)!


----------



## Nichfour

Band of brothers and the pacific are both amazing to watch I own both.


----------



## cnobbs84

Recruiting Center: CFRC Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Supply Tech
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:  
Application Date: - September 24th 2011
First Contact: September 13th 2011
Aptitude Test: done
Interview: done
Medical: done
Merit Listed: October 2011
Position Offered: x
Enrollment/Swear in: x
Basic Training Begins: x

Selections supposed to start March 1st for this trade so fingers crossed


----------



## basu

Recruiting Center: Online/CFRC St. John's
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Mobile Support Equipment Operator
Trade Choice 2: Vehicle Tech
Trade Choice 3: Supply Tech
Application Date: - November 18 011
First Contact: February 21, 2012 - confirmed receipt of supporting documents and passed app to St. John's
Aptitude Test: March 13 2012
Interview: March 13 2012
Medical: March 13 2012
Merit Listed: x
Position Offered: x
Enrollment/Swear in: x
Basic Training Begins: x

Just got the call from CFRC St. John's for my CFAT, interview etc for next week.


----------



## Spark

Hi everyone! First time posting. Here is my sample process and my 'story'.

Recruiting Center: Montreal 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: - November 22nd 2011
First Contact: December 21st 2011
Aptitude Test: January 4th 2012
Interview: x
Medical: February 24th 2012
Merit Listed: x
Position Offered: x
Enrollment/Swear in: x
Basic Training Begins: x



I initially applied to join the reserves, but after much thought, I switched to regular. 
I have wanted to join since I graduated highschool back in 2007, but my parents were (and still are) dead set against it.
I then finished cegep and am now in my second year at university studying computer engineering.
I now know that I do no want a desk job and have decided to do what I believe to be the right thing: join the CF.


----------



## mmmjon

Spark said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! First time posting. Here is my sample process and my 'story'.
> 
> Recruiting Center: Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry
> Trade Choice 3: -
> Application Date: - November 22nd 2011
> First Contact: December 21st 2011
> Aptitude Test: January 4th 2012
> Interview: x
> Medical: February 24th 2012
> Merit Listed: x
> Position Offered: x
> Enrollment/Swear in: x
> Basic Training Begins: x
> 
> 
> 
> I initially applied to join the reserves, but after much thought, I switched to regular.
> I have wanted to join since I graduated highschool back in 2007, but my parents were (and still are) dead set against it.
> I then finished cegep and am now in my second year at university studying computer engineering.
> I now know that I do no want a desk job and have decided to do what I believe to be the right thing: join the CF.



Hey, good luck fellow combat engineer applicant. Did you not pass your interview on the same day as your medical? Did you schedule the interview?


----------



## Spark

"Hey, good luck fellow combat engineer applicant. Did you not pass your interview on the same day as your medical? Did you schedule the interview?"

I haven't been scheduled for an interview yet. I also found that strange that they were not the same day. It is probably due to the fact that I switched from reserve to regular application.


----------



## mmmjon

Right on. Well good luck, hopefully they get you set up for that asap.


----------



## Bridger

My RC only seemed to schedule everything at once if the candidate lived out of town; if you live locally they wait for results from one step before they'll even schedule the next.


----------



## TPJR

First time posting on the forum.  I sent in my application through the online process in November, received an email in January advising they received all my documentation.  As of today the online tool has not been updated with my documents being received.  I emailed them about 3 weeks ago and they advised it could take quite awhile before it is updated online.  My question is for those that have applied online does this seem to be normal wait times?


----------



## Mab163

Hi everyone, here's my progress! 
This is my second try because back in 2006 I failed the CAPSS.

Recruiting Center: Post/Montreal 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer DEO
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: X
Trade Choice 3: X
Application Date: January 31st 2012
First Contact: February 7th 2012, confirmed receipt of documents
Aptitude Test: January 2006
Interview: X
Medical: X
ACS: X
Merit Listed: X
Position Offered: X
Enrollment/Swear in: X
Basic Training Begins: X


----------



## gawnewiththewind

Cui said:
			
		

> How was your aptitude test? Was it harder or easier than you expected?



It went well! I found it was a combination of easy/hard, parts of it I was absolutely stumped for, and other parts I just flew through. I did find, however, putting in the time to revise and study was well worth it. I was prepared, and I did my best. The same applied for the interview; I found that it was extremely beneficial to review and cover the practice sheet they give you, to think about what I was going to say, and to come prepared and dressed for the part. The rest of the process is just waiting, and hopefully, my preparation pays off.

Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/MR: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2:MS ENG
Trade Choice 3: NCS ENG
Application Date: Sept 9, 2011
First Contact: Sept 9,2011
Med, aptitude completed : Feb 7, 2012
Interview completed: Feb 14, 2012
Merit List: March 6, 2012
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## KanD

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 2: Signals Officer
Trade Choice 3: Construction Engineering Officer
Application Date: March 5, 2012
First Contact: 
Aptitude Test:
Interview: 
Medical: 
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment/Swear in: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Campbell5156

Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: EME
Trade Choice 2: Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 3: ----
Application Date: March 5, 2012
First Contact: 
Aptitude Test:
Interview: 
Medical: 
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment/Swear in: 
Basic Training Begins:


I was wondering if anyone knows how to change the CFRC that your info gets sent to. I remember seeing something about this during the application but cannot find it anywhere (app. site, forces.ca, or here).


----------



## Johansen

Johansen said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: New Westminster, BC
> Regular/Reserves: Regular
> NCM/Officer: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Crewman
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: January 2011
> First Contact: January 2011
> CFAT: March 15, 2011
> Medical: March 15, 2011
> Interview: March 15, 2011
> Merit Listed: May 3, 2011
> Job offered: May 5, 2011
> Swearing in: August 11, 2011
> BMQ: August 29, 2011



I made a poor decision and received a drinking & driving charge before I began my BMQ and had my job offer retracted. My update is as follows:

Recruiting Center: Kamloops, BC (Rocky Mountain Rangers)
Regular/Reserves: Primary Reserve
NCM/Officer: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: February 2012
First Contact: February 2012
CFAT: March 15, 2011
Medical: February 23, 2012
Interview: February 23, 2012
Fitness test: March 7, 2012
Merit Listed: 
Job offered: 
Swearing in:
BMQ:


----------



## travishv

Recruiting Center: Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery - Land
Trade Choice 3: ACISS
Application Date: - October 2011
First Contact: December 2011 - confirmed reciept of supporting documents
Aptitude Test: X
Interview: x
Medical: x
Merit Listed: x
Position Offered: x
Enrollment/Swear in: x
Basic Training Begins: x


----------



## GraemeG

GraemeG said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Ottawa, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve - COATS
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: 00232 - CIC
> Application Date: October 17, 2011
> First Contact: January 9, 2012
> Aptitude test: N/A
> Medical: December 13, 2011
> Interview: December 13, 2011
> Enrollment Date: February 25th 2012
> 
> I know its "just" the CIC, but I am/will be as proud to wear the uniform as anyone else is!



Update!


----------



## Gulruthina

Mab163 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, here's my progress!
> This is my second try because back in 2006 I failed the CAPSS.
> 
> Recruiting Center: Post/Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot
> Trade Choice 2: X
> Trade Choice 3: X
> Application Date: January 31st 2012
> First Contact: February 7th 2012, confirmed receipt of documents
> Aptitude Test: January 2006
> Interview: X
> Medical: X
> ACS: X
> Merit Listed: X
> Position Offered: X
> Enrollment/Swear in: X
> Basic Training Begins: X



What is "CAPSS"?


----------



## mmmjon

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> What is "CAPSS"?



Canadian automated pilot selection system


----------



## Danni_Girl

> Question #1: Initial Contract. I believe the initial contract is of a 2 year term, but will I have the option to chose a longer one? What are the benefits of doing so?



Initial contract is generally 5 years.  Unless the CF is paying for College or University.  
Then you are looking at about 2 1/2 years for every 4 semesters.
Usually at the 5 year mark, or even before they will give you the option to extend it to 25 years.



> Question #2: Merit List. Will they call me when I am merit listed? My interview was on the 7th, the Captain said my references would be contacted and after that I would be merit listed. I know that at this point they have been called, so should I except a call to let me know I am merit listed?



They do not contact you once you have been merit listed.  
I'm merit listed for ACS Tech, and found out in Jan when I called for the status of my application.  
Just keep calling.  I call at least once a month.  More now that I know I'm merited.  :nod:


----------



## Danni_Girl

Update:

Recruiting Center ~ Kingston   
Regular/Reserve ~ Regular
Officer/NCM ~ NCM
Trade Choice 1 ~ ACS Tech
Trade Choice 2 ~ AVN Tech 
Trade Choice 3 ~ RMS Clerk
Application Date ~ March 8, 2010 (file closed Nov 2010)- re-applied April 2011
CFAT ~ March 23, 2010
Medical ~ June 2011
Interview ~ June 2011
*Merit Listed* ~ Jan 2012 for ACS Tech ..  One step closer  :camo:
Position Offered ~ TBA
Sworn In ~ TBA
Basic Training Begins ~ TBA

It's been a long road so far.  2 years to this day to be exact...
I was merit listed for ACS in January and was told is Feb that I would be waiting till around April to hear more.  
Hopefully this will be my year!!


----------



## mmmjon

Danni_Girl said:
			
		

> Initial contract is generally 5 years.  Unless the CF is paying for College or University.
> Then you are looking at about 2 1/2 years for every 4 semesters.
> Usually at the 5 year mark, or even before they will give you the option to extend it to 25 years.
> 
> They do not contact you once you have been merit listed.
> I'm merit listed for ACS Tech, and found out in Jan when I called for the status of my application.
> Just keep calling.  I call at least once a month.  More now that I know I'm merited.  :nod:



Thanks. I won't be going to college/uni/tech school for my trade, so I don't think I have to worry about that. 
Someone said something about the initial contract being 4 years for a CBT ENGR, which sounds good to me. 

As for the merit list, I ended up calling to find out I had been merit listed a few days after my medical/interview.

Now I'm just waiting on that phone call  However, I'll be calling at least once a month to check up on my file.


----------



## omnomnomi

omnomnomi said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade 1: Vehicle Tech
> Trade 2: Aircraft Structures Tech
> Trade 3: Aviation Systems Tech
> Application Date: June 10 2011 *(RE-APPLIED February 24 2012)*
> First Contact: x
> CFAT: Completed July 12 2011
> Medical: Completed August 3 2011
> Interview: x
> Merit Listed: x
> Position Offered: x
> Enrolment: x
> Swearing in: x
> BMQ: x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a note: Since AVN and ACS Tech are not accepting applications at this time I am only being processed for Veh Tech. Also according to he recruiter, because I have already completed my CFAT and Medical I most likely won't have to re do them for round 2. Good luck everyone!




Update! I got a call from the RC today asking if I could come in for an interview. Since I was in the middle of work however it has been scheduled for tomorrow by phone (of all things). I'm kind of nervous because I wasn't really expecting a call so quickly! Just goes to show you should never assume things... you know what they say  :facepalm:


----------



## mmmjon

omnomnomi said:
			
		

> Update! I got a call from the RC today asking if I could come in for an interview. Since I was in the middle of work however it has been scheduled for tomorrow by phone (of all things). I'm kind of nervous because I wasn't really expecting a call so quickly! Just goes to show you should never assume things... you know what they say  :facepalm:



An interview over the phone? Yikes! I'm not sure how I'd feel about that, but good luck! ;D


----------



## cnobbs84

mmmjon said:
			
		

> As for the merit list, I ended up calling to find out I had been merit listed a few days after my medical/interview.
> 
> .



I don't wanna break your heart... but you cannot be merit listed until after all steps are completed... medical cfat interview background check etc. Because the "merit" list is a ranking of best candidate to the one that just made the bar. I was told that too until I found out I wasn't.


----------



## mmmjon

cnobbs84 said:
			
		

> I don't wanna break your heart... but you cannot be merit listed until after all steps are completed... medical cfat interview background check etc. Because the "merit" list is a ranking of best candidate to the one that just made the bar. I was told that too until I found out I wasn't.


No worries about breaking my heart , if you go back a page or two, you'll see that I have completed all of the steps and that I am merit listed. 

Thanks for you concern though


----------



## nic32

Hi guys, I call my file manager today and I just heard that I am merit listed !

Recruiting Center: Quebec city
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (Junior ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Air Combat Systems Officer
Trade Choice 3: Aerospace engineer 
Application Date: November 4, 2011
First Contact: November 14, 2011
CFAT: November 29, 2011 - completed
Interview: December 20. 2011 - completed
Medical: December 20, 2011 completed
Aircrew Selection  : January 30th to February 3rd -- completed
Aircrew medical : February 2 -- Done
ACSO exam : Done and complete by February 27.
Merit Listed : March 9 ------ All trades


----------



## Bigm

Hey, does anyone know if you can still apply in person in the Hamilton/Toronto area or if all applications must be done through the CFNRC (online)?


----------



## cnobbs84

My understanding is that it is 100% online... Once you apply online you will be contacted if the job is open and if you qualify. My suggestion go to the CFRC and speak with them and find out if the jobs you wish to apply too are forecasting to be open.


----------



## George Wallace

cnobbs84 said:
			
		

> My understanding is that it is 100% online...



This one is 100% online:  http://worldoftanks.com/

For The Canadian Forces, one will have to actually speak with people and visit a CFRC.


----------



## MMSS

The long journey continues: my new application is in.

Recruiting Center: Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: NCS Eng
Trade Choice 3: Log
Application Date: - March 10, 2012
Aptitude Test: September 22, 2005
Interview: 
Medical: 
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment/Swear in: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## cnobbs84

George Wallace said:
			
		

> This one is 100% online:  http://worldoftanks.com/
> 
> For The Canadian Forces, one will have to actually speak with people and visit a CFRC.



GW it seems that the CFRC have changed the process.. they admit its not great but they said what can you do. CFRC no longer accept any applications at the local level. You apply online then if you qualify your file will be sent to your local CFRC and then they contact you to get the ball rolling. But you still go in for information etc... just cant apply in person anymore...


----------



## cnobbs84

I believe this is a fairly new process.


----------



## saskcowboy13

EDIT: Retracting my post as I realize my Recruitment process is probably much different in Ontario then Saskatchewan.
Regards:KW


----------



## KCIN-C-E-KYRB

Recruiting Center:Halifax  
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 3: X
Application Date: January 24th 2012
First Contact: February 3rd 2012 (required further info)
Second Contact:February 17th 2012 (schedule CFAT, Medical,Interview)
Aptitude Test:March 6th 2012
Interview:March 6th 2012 
Medical: March 6th 2012
Merit Listed: X
Position Offered: X
Enrollment/Swear in: X
Basic Training Begins: X


----------



## Mkenzie

KCIN-C-E-KYRB said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center:Halifax
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: Armoured Soldier
> Trade Choice 3: X
> Application Date: January 24th 2012
> First Contact: February 3rd 2012 (required further info)
> Second Contact:February 17th 2012 (schedule CFAT, Medical,Interview)
> Aptitude Test:March 6th 2012
> Interview:March 6th 2012
> Medical: March 6th 2012
> Merit Listed: X
> Position Offered: X
> Enrollment/Swear in: X
> Basic Training Begins: X



Did you apply online or in person? I am also from Halifax and I went to apply in person around the beginning of January but the recruiter told me to apply online. My application hasn't even been reviewed yet. This online application is driving me crazy. I would have much rather applied in person.

Does anyone know how long it takes for CFNRCC to review applications? If you apply in person don't they review it as soon as you give it to them.


----------



## saskcowboy13

Mkenzie said:
			
		

> Did you apply online or in person? I am also from Halifax and I went to apply in person around the beginning of January but the recruiter told me to apply online. My application hasn't even been reviewed yet. This online application is driving me crazy. I would have much rather applied in person.
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes for CFNRCC to review applications? If you apply in person don't they review it as soon as you give it to them.



I originally applied online and i found it to take quite a while, so I went to my local CFRC and re applied in paper. One note though; what held up my online application is that currently the CF is only processing applications with a PP level of 4 or higher, 3's or less will not be processed till April, I was only at a level 3 on my online application but after talking to my local recruiter we changed some things on my application and it raised my level to a 4 so my application is currently being processed. You could be in the same boat as I was best bet is to call up Northbay and find out.
Regards: KW


----------



## chesteria

chesteria said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Ottawa, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: ATIS TECH
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: December 19, 2011
> First Contact: January 9, 2012
> Aptitude test: January 18, 2012
> Medical: January 30, 2012
> Interview: January 30, 2012
> Position Offered: March 12 2012
> Enrollment Date: Pending
> BMQ start date: April 30th 2012



Wow, got the call this morning.  BMQ April 30th.  Needless to say, I'm pumped!


----------



## mmmjon

chesteria said:
			
		

> Wow, got the call this morning.  BMQ April 30th.  Needless to say, I'm pumped!


Woah! That was a fairly short process, congrats and good luck!


----------



## chesteria

mmmjon said:
			
		

> Woah! That was a fairly short process, congrats and good luck!



Yeah I know, I couldn't believe how quick it was.  Especially after reading some cases of it taking a year or more.   

Thanks, and good luck to everyone else that is waiting!


----------



## MMSS

chesteria said:
			
		

> Yeah I know, I couldn't believe how quick it was.  Especially after reading some cases of it taking a year or more.
> 
> Thanks, and good luck to everyone else that is waiting!



Congrats! Hoping that my application will be processed as quickly.


----------



## basu

chesteria said:
			
		

> Wow, got the call this morning.  BMQ April 30th.  Needless to say, I'm pumped!



Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Gulruthina

chesteria said:
			
		

> Wow, got the call this morning.  BMQ April 30th.  Needless to say, I'm pumped!



Congrats!


----------



## Deelo

saskcowboy13 said:
			
		

> ... the CF is only processing applications with a PP level of 4 or higher, 3's or less will not be processed till April...



What exactly does "PP LEVEL" stand for?


----------



## Missocean

chesteria said:
			
		

> Wow, got the call this morning.  BMQ April 30th.  Needless to say, I'm pumped!



Congrats!!!


----------



## saskcowboy13

Deelo said:
			
		

> What exactly does "PP LEVEL" stand for?



PP Level stands for Priority Processing Level it is used to sort applications based on education, work experience, community involvement, sports ect, it is used to process initial applications that have more merit first.
Regards;
KW


----------



## Fiera

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> What happen to your original application?



My apologies, I don't believe I responded to you. My original application in 2008 was removed for medical reasons and my trade choices closed during my application progress last year. 

A little update:

Recruiting Center: Victoria, BC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Ammo Tech
Trade Choice 2: Vehicle Tech
Trade Choice 3: Med Tech
Application Reopened: Feb 3, 2012
First Contact from CFRC: ---
Aptitude Completed: Completed in 2008
Medical Updated: August 2011,
Medical Update: April 5th 2012
Interview Updated: August 2011
Interview Update: April 5th 2012
Swear in: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## mmmjon

Fiera said:
			
		

> My apologies, I don't believe I responded to you. My original application in 2008 was removed for medical reasons and my trade choices closed during my application progress last year.
> 
> A little update:
> 
> Recruiting Center: Victoria, BC
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Ammo Tech
> Trade Choice 2: Vehicle Tech
> Trade Choice 3: Med Tech
> Application Reopened: Feb 3, 2012
> First Contact from CFRC: ---
> Aptitude Completed: Completed in 2008
> Medical Updated: August 2011,
> Medical Update: April 5th 2012
> Interview Updated: August 2011
> Interview Update: April 5th 2012
> Swear in:
> Basic Training Begins:



Are those the initial trade choices you had in 2008?


----------



## Gulruthina

Deelo said:
			
		

> What exactly does "PP LEVEL" stand for?



My recruiter told me I'm a PP5. He said they only give that level very rarely. They said they prioritize me.


----------



## mmmjon

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> My recruiter told me I'm a PP5. He said they only give that level very rarely. They said they prioritize me.


For some reason that makes me think you'd already be in St-Jean


----------



## Gulruthina

mmmjon said:
			
		

> For some reason that makes me think you'd already be in St-Jean



Not yet. Still in Toronto haha. I think its because I have previous experience that relates to one of the trades I applied for or maybe because I bug them to often for an update about my application lol


----------



## MMSS

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> Not yet. Still in Toronto haha. I think its because I have previous experience that relates to one of the trades I applied for or maybe because I bug them to often for an update about my application lol



Congrats on being told you're useful!


----------



## mmmjon

If anyone is interested in joining this Facebook group: 

2012 Canadian Forces Applicants 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/366983979998767/


----------



## MMSS

mmmjon said:
			
		

> If anyone is interested in joining this Facebook group:
> 
> 2012 Canadian Forces Applicants
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/366983979998767/



I would join except I have my current boss on facebook and have not yet told him or anyone else I am planning to leave; since the application process can take time I don't want to cause any trouble here until/unless I know I will be leaving.


----------



## mmmjon

MMSS said:
			
		

> I would join except I have my current boss on facebook and have not yet told him or anyone else I am planning to leave; since the application process can take time I don't want to cause any trouble here until/unless I know I will be leaving.



No worries. Its best if you play it safe with your current employer.


----------



## Red Devil

mmmjon said:
			
		

> If anyone is interested in joining this Facebook group:
> 
> 2012 Canadian Forces Applicants
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/366983979998767/



Same here as with MMSS - unfortunately we all might need to hang on to what we have right now! Usually there's a facebook page for each BMQ so people can join once they know they're in. Hopefully we'll all be signing up for that very soon.

Good luck all.


----------



## mmmjon

Red Devil said:
			
		

> Same here as with MMSS - unfortunately we all might need to hang on to what we have right now! Usually there's a facebook page for each BMQ so people can join once they know they're in. Hopefully we'll all be signing up for that very soon.
> 
> Good luck all.



Yeah I read about those while reading every god damn page in this thread. Haha

Hopefully we'll all be joining one in the near future.


----------



## Bigm

So you can just call in to the CFNRS and make adjustments to your application?  Won't they have to type in all the info for you?  Seems like a pain for them,  they're going to LOVE me tommorow  .  I just have to update my employment and volunteer sections. Anyone have any experience calling in and changing that sort of thing?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bridger

Updated with my enrollment and BMQ dates!

Recruiting Centre: Kitchener, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: COMM RSCH (Jun 30 2011) ---> ACISS (Jan 2012)
Trade 2: NCI OP (Jun 30 2011) ---> Combat Engineer (Jan 2012)
Trade 3: NES OP (Jun 30 2011) ---> COMM RSCH (Jan 2012)
Application Date: Jun 30 2011 (Updated Jan 2012)
First Contact: Jul 2011
CFAT: Aug 8 2011
Medical: Aug 30 2011
Interview: Sept 7 2011 (Updated Feb 14 2012)
Merit Listed: Sept 12 2011
Position Offered: Feb 23 2012 (Combat Engineer)
Swearing in: March 29 2012 (To Be Confirmed)
BMQ: April 16 2012


----------



## mmmjon

Ahh, lucky you.

Congrats and good luck my man.


----------



## Deelo

Congrats Bridger! Nice to know someone from CFRC Kitchener got the call!


----------



## Wilamanjaro

Nice, nice. I didn't really imagine they'd start offering positions until April. Looks like it's go-time! Congrats, Bridger, and good luck to the rest of us.


----------



## Danni_Girl

So I just got off the phone with my RC.  I have been told that the 2011 selection committee is done for the year and my application has been moved to the 2012 selection committee.  She did advise that just because my application is with the 2012 selection committee it does not mean that I will be offered a job.  Selection is based on how you scored and demand, which I knew, but at least I know I haven't fallen through the cracks.  

Now I wait until April and see what happens.  I am very hopefully though. This is the closest I have been since I applied 2 years ago, and I was told that I scored very high on my interview and I know I scored high on the CFAT.  So here's hoping I hear something in April or May!   ;D


----------



## mmmjon

Danni_Girl said:
			
		

> So I just got off the phone with my RC.  I have been told that the 2011 selection committee is done for the year and my application has been moved to the 2012 selection committee.  She did advise that just because my application is with the 2012 selection committee it does not mean that I will be offered a job.  Selection is based on how you scored and demand, which I knew, but at least I know I haven't fallen through the cracks.
> 
> Now I wait until April and see what happens.  I am very hopefully though. This is the closest I have been since I applied 2 years ago, and I was told that I scored very high on my interview and I know I scored high on the CFAT.  So here's hoping I hear something in April or May!   ;D



Good to hear and good luck to you! 

It seems as though offers are slowly starting to roll out, hopefully we all get a call soon!


----------



## Danni_Girl

> It seems as though offers are slowly starting to roll out, hopefully we all get a call soon!



I hope so too!!!  2012 feels like a good year.


----------



## mmmjon

Danni_Girl said:
			
		

> I hope so too!!!  2012 feels like a good year.



Indeed, it sure does. I heard the aviation trades were pretty hard to get in to, best of luck to you.

Also, join our group! hehe


----------



## saskcowboy13

Danni_Girl said:
			
		

> I hope so too!!!  2012 feels like a good year.



So long as the world doesn't end in December HAHAHA


----------



## Jhunt

Has anyone gotten a call for Supply or RMS (reg force), a board sat march 1st and the next sits april 1st


----------



## Missocean

Missocean said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Montreal, QC
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Army Communication and Information Systems Specialist
> Trade Choice 2: x
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: End of September 2011
> First Contact: October 2011
> Aptitude completed : 26 October 2011
> Medical Completed: 10 November 2011
> Interview completed: 15 November 2011
> Medical Approved: 22 November 2011
> Merit Listed: 22 November 2011
> Position Offered: March 14, 2012
> Basic Training Begins: April 16, 2012
> I hope to receive THE CALL soon and start my BMQ in January!... like many others!



START APRIL 16!!!!!!! BUT IN ST-JEAN ON APRIL 14  ;D ;D


----------



## mmmjon

Missocean said:
			
		

> START APRIL 16!!!!!!! BUT IN ST-JEAN ON APRIL 14  ;D ;D



Ahhh, lucky you! Congrats and good luck! I'm staring at my phone right now and I just wish the CF would call haha.


----------



## Danni_Girl

> I'm staring at my phone right now and I just wish the CF would call haha.



Tell me about it!  I've been trying to will that phone to ring for a while..  And it's going to get worst once April hits. 

Congrats Missocean!!


----------



## Fiera

mmmjon said:
			
		

> Are those the initial trade choices you had in 2008?



No, my original trade choices in 2008 were MSE-Op and Image tech. Image Tech is next to impossible to get into off the street and I don't meet the vision requirements for MSE-Op. Live and Learn


----------



## mmmjon

Fiera said:
			
		

> No, my original trade choices in 2008 were MSE-Op and Image tech. Image Tech is next to impossible to get into off the street and I don't meet the vision requirements for MSE-Op. Live and Learn


Right on. Well good luck on your upcoming (not soon enough eh) interview.


----------



## Gulruthina

Recruiting Centre: Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Army Communications (ACISS)
Trade 2: Combat Engineer
Trade 2: Resource Management Support Clerk (RMS)
Application Date: August 22, 2011
First Contact: February 17, 2012
CFAT: Februray 28, 2012 
Medical: March 5, 2012
Interview: March 15, 2012
Merit Listed: March 16, 2012
Position Offered: x
Enrolment: x
Swearing in: x
BMQ: x

MERIT LISTED!


----------



## naFianna

> Recruiting Centre: Montreal,QC
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
> Trade Choice 2: x
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: April 2010
> Aptitude Completed: October 2008
> Credit  check: September 2010
> Medical Completed: October 2010
> ERC Completed: August 2011 (Dual  Citizenship)
> Credit Check: November 21st 2011 (first one  expired)
> Second Medical complted: November 23 ,2011 (first one expired)
> Interview completed: November 28, 2011
> Merit Listed: November 28, 2011
> Position Offered: Not yet
> Enrolment Ceremony: Not yet
> BMQ Begins:Not yet
> 
> I did extremly well on my interview (that's the captain interviewing me said - YAY!). It's been a long process. But there is  hope. The captain also  said to call back/visit  within 2 weeks if i don't have any news from them. So i'm hoping for a january BMQ There is hope people!
> 
> 
> « Last Edit: November 29, 2011, 19:30:50 by jazzy0410 »



It seems I can expect a long application process also, as I too have dual citizenship, and am looking forward to applying as an Engineer Officer (DEO). Perhaps any Irish Canadians who have applied before me may oblige me by PM'ing me regarding your application experience, I would like to learn from it.

This is also my first post (although I have been a "lurker" for quite some time) and I would just like to extend a "thank you" to army.ca for having me as your guest! I feel very privileged to have been exposed to the wealth of information on this site. Please keep up the good work!


Best Regards,

Kenneth

  


ps. Just for the sake of interest, I'm Canadian by birth and naturalized Irish   :camo:


----------



## maple360

Recruiting Centre: Windsor, ON -> London, ON (moved)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Marine Engineer
Trade 2: ----
Trade 3: ----
Application Date: March 2011
First Contact: March 2011
CFAT: April 2011
Medical: May 2011
Interview: May 2011 
Merit Listed: Aug 2011 (took time to approve my college studies)
Position Offered: March 16, 2012 (selection date)
Swearing in: N/A
BMQ: April 23 2012 (maybe)

- I am in a little bit of flux right now, I was selected for a job that does not exist (currently). From what I understand the Marine Engineer has included two old trades, forming a new  Marine Engineer program. Since I was not interviewed for the "new"  Marine Engineer trade, they need to confirm my status. A bit odd yes, but I have faith in my file manager. I was told I would get an update in the next few days, I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## ttlbmg

I will cross my fingers for you, good luck! And (hopefully) congrats!!


----------



## Deelo

Recruiting Centre: Kitchener, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Communicator Research Operator
Trade 2: ACISS
Trade 3: ----
Application Date: March 17th, 2011
First Contact: April 2011
CFAT: May 2011
Medical: Sept 2011 (due to a surgery)
Interview: Aug 4 2011 - Comm Research
                Feb 14 2012 - ACISS
Merit Listed: Oct 2012 - Comm Research
                   Feb 2012 - ACISS
Position Offered: March 20th, 2012 - ACISS
Swearing in: April 3rd, 2012
BMQ: April 23rd, 2012

It's been a long process, but well worth it. I'm looking forward to the challenges and successes ahead!


----------



## Wilamanjaro

Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria, BC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Vehicle Tech
Trade Choice 3: Hull Tech
Application Date: January 2010
First Contact: february 2011
Med, aptitude completed : March 2011
Interview completed: March 2011
Merit Listed: April 2011
Position Offered: March 20/ 2012
Sworn In: April 5th/ 2012
BMQ starts: April 16/ 2012

hang in there, everyone. it will happen, and when it does, it'll be too soon haha. there's a lot I have to do in only 3 weeks time.


----------



## Mike92

Hey everyone

Recruiting Centre/Unit: The Ontario Regiment (Oshawa, Ontario)
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Crewman
Trade Choice 2: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: November, 2011
*First Contact:* March 22, 2012

I just got the email about how they are going to contact me to arrange my interview, medical tests etc. I can't believe it. Just when I was starting to think they would not get back to me (very cliche, I know). This is awesome.

Thanks to everyone for their help and information so far.

With respect,

Michael K.


----------



## whuang58

Hi Everyone,

I love this forum since I get lots of information from here. Now it is time for me to share with you my application process.

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO Officer
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 2: Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 3: Engineer Officer

Application Date: May 2010
First Contact: May 2010
Aptitude completed : May 2010
Medical completed : February 2012 
Interview completed: March 2012
Merit Listed: March 2012
Position Offered: March 21/ 2012 Engineer Officer
Sworn In: April 18/ 2012
BMOQ starts: April 30/ 2012

Is there anybody going BMOQ April 30/ 2012?


----------



## maple360

maple360 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Windsor, ON -> London, ON (moved)
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade 1: Marine Engineer
> Trade 2: ----
> Trade 3: ----
> Application Date: March 2011
> First Contact: March 2011
> CFAT: April 2011
> Medical: May 2011
> Interview: May 2011
> Merit Listed: Aug 2011 (took time to approve my college studies)
> Position Offered: March 16, 2012 (selection date)
> Swearing in: N/A
> BMQ: April 23 2012 (maybe)
> 
> - I am in a little bit of flux right now, I was selected for a job that does not exist (currently). From what I understand the Marine Engineer has included two old trades, forming a new  Marine Engineer program. Since I was not interviewed for the "new"  Marine Engineer trade, they need to confirm my status. A bit odd yes, but I have faith in my file manager. I was told I would get an update in the next few days, I will keep you guys posted.



Recruiting Centre: Windsor, ON -> London, ON (moved)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Marine Engineer
Trade 2: ----
Trade 3: ----
Application Date: March 2011
First Contact: March 2011
CFAT: April 2011
Medical: May 2011
Interview: May 2011 
Merit Listed: Aug 2011 (took time to approve my college studies)
Position Offered: March 16, 2012 (selection date), Offered Call: March 23,2012
Swearing in: March 29,2012
BMQ: April 23 2012

Its been a long road, but from them approving my college studies (3yr advanced diploma) it opened a lot more doors then civilian life could have and I am very great full for that fact.


----------



## Jhunt

(Thought i'd add to this so others getting back in could see the timelines)
CFRC: Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Supply Tech
Trade Choice 2: RMS
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date:June 28 2011
Verification of former service: Arrived Sept 22 2011 (could not move forward in the process without it)
Aptitude completed : did not need/previous service
Med Files from previous service: Arrived 22 Oct 2011 (could not move forward in the process without it)
Interview: Oct 31 2011
Medical: Oct 31 2011
Merit Listed: December 2011
Position Offered: pending
Basic Training Begins: pending


----------



## KeoughJ

KeoughJ said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Online
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Medical Technician
> Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: February 9 2012 (Initial Doc confirmed Feb 23rd)
> First Contact: Tue March 27 2012
> Aptitude Test: March 29th 2012
> Interview: March 29th 2012
> Medical: March 29th  2012
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Enrollment/Swear in:
> Basic Training Begins:



Updated, Just got off the phone with the recruiter! So nervous about this CFAT tho.


----------



## matthew1786

whuang58 said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I love this forum since I get lots of information from here. Now it is time for me to share with you my application process.
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: DEO Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Engineering Officer
> Trade Choice 2: Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Officer
> Trade Choice 3: Engineer Officer
> 
> Application Date: May 2010
> First Contact: May 2010
> Aptitude completed : May 2010
> Medical completed : February 2012
> Interview completed: March 2012
> Merit Listed: March 2012
> Position Offered: March 21/ 2012 Engineer Officer
> Sworn In: April 18/ 2012
> BMOQ starts: April 30/ 2012
> 
> Is there anybody going BMOQ April 30/ 2012?



If you don't mind me asking, why did it take nearly 2 years after completing your aptitude to get called back for the medical? Congrats on your offer though! I applied into ROTP as an Engineer Officer and should be hearing some news by mid April!


----------



## Bridger

Everything but the CFAT has to be redone every 1-2 years.  Those dates were most likely whuang58's last updates, not the original dates...

By the way, congrats whuang58!  I'm going in as a Combat Engineer, you could very well end up as my CO some day...


----------



## Maxadia

Finally received a reply on the checking of my previous service record - all is good, they're looking to get me down next month for an aptitude, medical, and interview.

Recruiting Centre: 78th Field Battery, Red Deer, AB
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade 1: Artillery
Trade 2: Communications
Trade 3: Logistics
Application Date: December 7th
First Contact: Jan. 2012
CFAT: April 24th, 2012
Medical: April 24th, 2012
Interview: April 24th, 2012 (all three to be done simultaneously in Calgary)
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Swearing in: 
BMQ: Hopefully this coming July.


----------



## jsn12700

jsn12700 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Toronto, Ontario
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
> Application date: September 15, 2011
> First Contact: October 2011
> Aptitude: October 26, 2011
> Physical Fitness Test: October 26,2011
> Medical:  --
> Interview completed: --
> Position Offered: --
> Basic Training Begins: --



Recruiting Center: Toronto, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Application date: September 15, 2011
First Contact: October 2011 
Aptitude: October 26, 2011
Physical Fitness Test: October 26,2011
Medical:  November 2011,  January 2012 (hand in forms for asthma)
Interview completed: November 2011
Position Offered: ----
Basic Training Begins: ----


Called the RC two weeks ago, they said I'm 'mentally fit' and passed.
Just waiting for an offer. I wish I do BMQ on summer time.


----------



## mmmjon

I'd just like to inform every Combat Engineer and ACISS applicant, that the next selections for those two trades (according to my file manager) go as follow: 

Combat Engineer: August 2012
ACISS: Late April (Last selection for a while)


Good luck everyone.


----------



## Gatsby

So anyone who has applied for Combat Engineer and has not received an offer to date, will not receive one until August at the earliest (provided you're high enough on the merit list that is)?


----------



## Bridger

So far I think I'm the only person to identify themselves as a Combat Engineer going to a spring BMQ...  Doesn't sound promising.  

Anyone care to comment on life as a Combat Engineer on PAT?


----------



## Waters81

mmmjon said:
			
		

> I'd just like to inform every Combat Engineer and ACISS applicant, that the next selections for those two trades (according to my file manager) go as follow:
> 
> Combat Engineer: August 2012
> ACISS: Late April (Last selection for a while)
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone.



Wow, that kinda sucks actually. I'm still waiting for my file to be transferred to Toronto RC...she's lookin' bleak for me once again.


----------



## KeoughJ

mmmjon said:
			
		

> I'd just like to inform every Combat Engineer and ACISS applicant, that the next selections for those two trades (according to my file manager) go as follow:
> 
> Combat Engineer: August 2012
> ACISS: Late April (Last selection for a while)
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone.



I can also back up the date for CE.

For Infantry for those Interested, June 2012

Just got back from Hamilton where I did my Medical and CFAT.

To those who still have yet to write the CFAT, don't sweat it but review on concepts you may be rusty on. I can only say what other's have said; know your math, a good prep is the DUMMIES series of books.


----------



## mmmjon

Gatsby said:
			
		

> So anyone who has applied for Combat Engineer and has not received an offer to date, will not receive one until August at the earliest (provided you're high enough on the merit list that is)?



Correct. Unless there are random selections to fill in a few spots


----------



## EZYI

EZYI said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Calgary
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: ACISS
> Trade Choice 2: -
> Trade Choice 3: -
> Application Date: Feb 22, 2011
> First Contact: Mar 24, 2011
> CFAT & Interview completed : Apr 26, 2011
> Medical completed: May 16, 2011
> Merit Listed: Aug 26, 2011
> Position Offered: -
> Enrollment/Swear in: -
> Basic Training Begins: -



Update

Position Offered: March 30th, 2012 (ACISS)
Enrollment/Swear in: April 4th, 2012
Basic Training Begins: April 16th, 2012


----------



## KeoughJ

EZYI said:
			
		

> Update
> 
> Position Offered: March 30th, 2012 (ACISS)
> Enrollment/Swear in: April 4th, 2012
> Basic Training Begins: April 16th, 2012



Congrats bro! Best of luck to ya, hopefully I wont be far behind.


----------



## whuang58

Hi Matthew1786 and all,
Thanks for your greetings. There are a couple of reasons my case lasts two years. One of the reasons I want to share with you is the interview I did in Jun. 2011 was not successful because I didn't prepare well. Then I had to reapply for the job three months later.  That was around Sep 2011. At that time, the trade I applied for was not open, so I had to wait. Anyway, last week I finally got the offer excitedly. I hope everyone can be patient and well prepared. 
Hi Bridger,
Talking about the CO, that would be nice if we can be in the same regiment although it is something about 5 or 6 years later.


----------



## Bridger

whuang58 said:
			
		

> Hi Bridger,
> Talking about the CO, that would be nice if we can be in the same regiment although it is something about 5 or 6 years later.



Time will tell...  In the meantime, see you around Saint Jean!


----------



## EZYI

KeoughJ said:
			
		

> Congrats bro! Best of luck to ya, hopefully I wont be far behind.




Just be patient, you will get an offer, it took me about 14 months.


----------



## Gulruthina

EZYI said:
			
		

> Just be patient, you will get an offer, it took me about 14 months.



I was merit listed for ACISS on March 16, 2012. No offer yet as of today


----------



## timmy_88

Recruiting Center: Kingston, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: MSE OP
Online Application Date: Dec 13, 2011
First Contact from CFRC: Jan 10, 2012
Aptitude Completed: Completed in 2010
Medical Completed: April 24th 2012
Interview completed: April 24th 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: 
Basic Training Begins: By-Passed


----------



## skrob

skrob said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Saskatoon (1st & 3rd time), Edmonton (2nd time)
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot
> Trade Choice 2: X
> Trade Choice 3: X
> Application Date: Sept 2007 (1st time), April 2010 (2nd time), Jan 17, 2012 (3rd time)
> First Contact: Jan 19, 2012
> Aptitude test completed: Nov 2007
> Interview: Feb 9, 2012
> Medical: Feb 9, 2012
> ASC: April 16-20, 2012
> Merit Listed: X
> Position Offered: X
> Basic Training Begins: X


Got my dates for aircrew selection...I'm giddy as a school girl.


----------



## matthew1786

skrob said:
			
		

> Got my dates for aircrew selection...I'm giddy as a school girl.



I'll offer my congrats only once you pass, until then prepare prepare prepare!  ;D


----------



## EZYI

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> I was merit listed for ACISS on March 16, 2012. No offer yet as of today



It will take some time, depends on how competitive your application is. You will get an offer, don't worry.


----------



## Spark

Spark said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry
> Trade Choice 3: -
> Application Date: - November 22nd 2011
> First Contact: December 21st 2011
> Aptitude Test: January 4th 2012
> Interview: x
> Medical: February 24th 2012
> Merit Listed: x
> Position Offered: x
> Enrollment/Swear in: x
> Basic Training Begins: x




Update: Interview completed April 2nd, 2012

My interview went very well today. I was told that I will soon be merit listed and that I am a very competitive candidate (kind of surprised to hear that). 

I was also informed that the next selection date for CE is, as mentioned in earlier posts, August 7th 2012.


----------



## mmmjon

Spark said:
			
		

> Update: Interview completed April 2nd, 2012
> 
> My interview went very well today. I was told that I will soon be merit listed and that I am a very competitive candidate (kind of surprised to hear that).
> 
> I was also informed that the next selection date for CE is, as mentioned in earlier posts, August 7th 2012.



Congrats Spark! Call the RC in a few days, you should be merit listed by then.

Also...August just seems soooooooooo far away. haha


----------



## Gulruthina

If the selections for ACISS is end of April how come applicants are already getting selected in March?


----------



## mmmjon

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> If the selections for ACISS is end of April how come applicants are already getting selected in March?


There was a selection in March.


----------



## Gulruthina

I just got off the phone with the file manager. He said there was a selection a couple days ago for ACISS and RMS and he said that "if" I were to get selected on that selection that I should expect a call this week or the next. He also said the aptitude scores does not really matter in terms of selections and lastly he said they allocate the number of openings across the RC in Canada


----------



## Spark

mmmjon said:
			
		

> Also...August just seems soooooooooo far away. haha



Haha, tell me about it...  

On the bright side, I'm going to use the time to work and continue to improve physically.


----------



## skrob

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> I'll offer my congrats only once you pass, until then prepare prepare prepare!  ;D


Getting my study guide tonight.  Also my wife is going to bring me home a gr 10 & 11 math textbook from her school so I can review.  Other than that, might practice some instrument flying in flight simulator to work on my scan.  Wish me luck!


----------



## robotar

I have applied via online application March 3rd. They sent a message confirming they have received it. In the email they said to mail supporting documents and I did and then received another email 5 days later confirming they received it. 

That's all I have heard from them. just emails. If anyone is curious my selections are as follows.

Artillery air
Artillery ground
Infantry

My grades are pretty average. In good shape. And actually put in a effort when they wanted me to describe the type of hobbies, PT stuff I do in the app.

judging from the fast responses people got while reading through this thread it kinda makes me wonder.


----------



## MMSS

robotar said:
			
		

> I have applied via online application March 3rd. They sent a message confirming they have received it. In the email they said to mail supporting documents and I did and then received another email 5 days later confirming they received it.
> 
> That's all I have heard from them. just emails. If anyone is curious my selections are as follows.
> 
> Artillery air
> Artillery ground
> Infantry
> 
> My grades are pretty average. In good shape. And actually put in a effort when they wanted me to describe the type of hobbies, PT stuff I do in the app.
> 
> judging from the fast responses people got while reading through this thread it kinda makes me wonder.



I am in the same boat; applied online, sent in supporting documents, emailed to say they were received. I am sure that everything is moving along, it's just a busy time of year for them. If I don't hear anything by Friday I'll be giving them a call just to make sure that I haven't forgotten to send anything.


----------



## omnomnomi

Hey all, I'm finally getting around to updating this beast 


Recruiting Centre: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Vehicle Tech
Trade 2: Aircraft Structures Tech 
Trade 3: Aviation Systems Tech 
Application Date: June 10 2011 *(RE-APPLIED February 24 2012)* 
First Contact: x
CFAT: Completed July 12 2011 
Medical: Completed August 3 2011
Interview: * March 9, 2012*
Merit Listed: * April 2, 2012*
Position Offered: x
Enrolment: x
Swearing in: x
BMQ: x

SO! Next week I have to go down to the RC to do some paperwork because of the new application stuff (apparently), and after that my application will be hand delivered to the Selection Clerk for final processing 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Gatsby

What does the new application paperwork consist of, did they say?


----------



## jazzy0410

Recruiting Centre: Montreal,QC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: April 2010
Aptitude Completed: October 2008
Credit  check: September 2010
Medical Completed: October 2010
ERC Completed: August 2011 (Dual  Citizenship)
Credit Check: November 21st 2011 (first one  expired)
Second Medical complted: November 23 ,2011 (first one expired)
Interview completed: November 28, 2011
Merit Listed: November 28, 2011
Position Offered: April 3, 2012
Enrolment Ceremony: April 12, 2012
BMQ Begins: April 16!!!!!

I finally got my call!!!! When it happens, it happens FAST!


----------



## KeoughJ

jazzy0410 said:
			
		

> I finally got my call!!!! When it happens, it happens FAST!



Congrats!, best of luck to ya!


----------



## Waters81

Waters81 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Construction Tech
> Application Date: Jan.2008 (Originally)
> Reapplication date: Jan.19.2012 (Online)
> Med, aptitude completed : TBA
> PT Test booked: TBA
> Interview booked: TBA
> Position Offered: TBA
> Basic Training Begins: TBA
> 
> Well, lets try this again shall we. I know that it's a tad early so I'm not sure if the process will even begin yet, but I figured that I give'er a shot. I'm in Fort McMurray until February so I'm going to head over to Toronto RC when I get back. 4th time is a charm...I hope. Fingers crossed.



So, here is the latest update...no change. I haven't heard hide nor hair from anyone from any RC about my file. I call CFNRC every couple of weeks just to check on the status, make sure that they don't need anything from me, that sort of thing, and they keep feeding me the usual "your file is being processed". Now, I understand that the process does take some time, but the thing that concerns me is that I have read posts from other individuals who had applied around the same time that I did who are already much further along than myself (medicals/interviews completed, etc.). I'm  not going to whine about "why wont they call me", but I am going to ask whether or not my concern is legitimate? Or am I just being a little over anxious? Feel free to tell me to stop being a whiny bitch if that's what I'm being.


----------



## mmmjon

Waters81 said:
			
		

> So, here is the latest update...no change. I haven't heard hide nor hair from anyone from any RC about my file. I call CFNRC every couple of weeks just to check on the status, make sure that they don't need anything from me, that sort of thing, and they keep feeding me the usual "your file is being processed". Now, I understand that the process does take some time, but the thing that concerns me is that I have read posts from other individuals who had applied around the same time that I did who are already much further along than myself (medicals/interviews completed, etc.). I'm  not going to whine about "why wont they call me", but I am going to ask whether or not my concern is legitimate? Or am I just being a little over anxious? Feel free to tell me to stop being a whiny ***** if that's what I'm being.



Has your file been transfered to your local RC yet? Because thats who you should call and find out if you can schedule your CFAT, at least. I've seen other people from Toronto be processed for CE.


----------



## aesop081

Waters81 said:
			
		

> and they keep feeding me the usual "your file is being processed".



Have you considered that your file is in fact being processed ? That is not just line you are being "fed" ?

Just because it is not what you want to hear, does not make it false.



> I'm  not going to whine about "why wont they call me",



Could have fooled me.



> the thing that concerns me is that I have read posts from other individuals who had applied around the same time that I did who are already much further along than myself (medicals/interviews completed, etc.)



What happens to other people has absolutely nothing to do with you. Their files are different than yours, their situation different that yours.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Waters81 said:
			
		

> So, here is the latest update...no change. I haven't heard hide nor hair from anyone from any RC about my file. I call CFNRC every couple of weeks just to check on the status, make sure that they don't need anything from me, that sort of thing, and they keep feeding me the usual "your file is being processed". Now, I understand that the process does take some time, but the thing that concerns me is that I have read posts from other individuals who had applied around the same time that I did who are already much further along than myself (medicals/interviews completed, etc.). I'm  not going to whine about "why wont they call me", but I am going to ask whether or not my concern is legitimate? Or am I just being a little over anxious? Feel free to tell me to stop being a whiny bitch if that's what I'm being.



Stop being a whiny bitch.


----------



## Trick

Waters81 said:
			
		

> So, here is the latest update...no change. I haven't heard hide nor hair from anyone from any RC about my file. I call CFNRC every couple of weeks just to check on the status, make sure that they don't need anything from me, that sort of thing, and they keep feeding me the usual "your file is being processed". Now, I understand that the process does take some time, but the thing that concerns me is that I have read posts from other individuals who had applied around the same time that I did who are already much further along than myself (medicals/interviews completed, etc.). I'm  not going to whine about "why wont they call me", but I am going to ask whether or not my concern is legitimate? Or am I just being a little over anxious? Feel free to tell me to stop being a whiny ***** if that's what I'm being.



If your file hasn't been forwarded to your local RC then yeah, from what I've seen that's a little weird if NB received your documents in January. If it has though, then a million things could be causing a slow down at the local RC. Security clearances can take a very long time sometimes for example. Mine was over 4 months, and some have been over a year.


----------



## Waters81

recceguy, fair enough, that's all I asked.

CDN Aviator, I actually wasn't whining, I was just wondering if anyone may have been able to provide me with any further insight other than what I am being told. I know that there are recruiters who frequent these forums who may be able to provide any kind of help. If I wanted to whine...you would sure as hell know it.

Mmmjon/Trick, no, as far as I know, it hasn't been transfer ed to Toronto RC as of yet.

Either way, thanks for the reply, I'll stop my whining.


----------



## roadrunner60

Yeah bud i applyed online in late january too and they keep telling me its being processed as well. Ive also seen lots of people saying they applyed a month ago and theyre allready merit listed, really sucks but oh well.


----------



## PMedMoe

roadrunner60 said:
			
		

> Yeah bud i applyed online in late january too and they keep telling me its being processed as well. Ive also seen lots of people saying they applyed a month ago and theyre allready merit listed, really sucks but oh well.



And are they applying for the same trade?  Do you have the same education?  Work experience?  References?

I'll hazard a guess and say they were better at spelling, grammar, etc.

Please, use the search function.  This happens every year around selection time.  Every application is different.  Get over it.


----------



## roadrunner60

Actually im a straight A students who was supposed to be drafted to a div1 aa ncaa football team which attributes to my education, physical ability and much more. Due to a broken foot i wasnt able to attend so i chose to serve my country. I may not type 100% due to the fact im using a iphone, i wasnt even remotely whinning i was mearly attempting to help someone out. If all you have to do with your time is critisize people who are in need of help then you need help. 

Good day sir.


----------



## roadrunner60

roadrunner60 said:
			
		

> Actually im a straight A students who was supposed to be drafted to a div1 aa ncaa football team which attributes to my education, physical ability and much more. Concerning my references im sure my rcmp/military post and present refernces are more then suitable as well as previouse cadet experience(4 years). Due to a broken foot i wasnt able to attend so i chose to serve my country. I may not type 100% due to the fact im using a iphone, i wasnt even remotely whinning i was mearly attempting to help someone out. If all you have to do with your time is critisize people who are in need of help then you need help.
> 
> Good day sir.


----------



## PMedMoe

At least I don't quote myself.  And I'm not a sir.  Hell, I'm not even a ma'am.


----------



## roadrunner60

I SAID GOOD DAY SIR!


----------



## Fishbone Jones

roadrunner60 said:
			
		

> I SAID GOOD DAY SIR!



Finished with the tantrum?

You don't get to decide who responds to your posts.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## AGD

roadrunner60 said:
			
		

> I SAID GOOD DAY SIR!



Wait a minute...are you quoting Willy Wonka now??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0Rjn6W9jYk


----------



## roadrunner60

Gene wilder is a comedic geniouse!


----------



## Jarnhamar

Pile on!


----------



## Waters81

Sorry all, I didn't mean to be the cause of any disagreements. I'll continue to wait and work until I receive some more info or, God willing, a phone call.

Cheers


----------



## PMedMoe

Waters81, your post did not cause disagreements, just that most of us on here have seen the same post year after year.  Every application is different.  As has been stated on many threads here, keep in touch with the Recruiting Centre and continue to work on whatever it is you're doing for improvement (whether it's education, physical fitness or volunteer work).  Good luck.

And as several others have said on here, when it happens, it can happen very quickly.


----------



## Loachman

roadrunner60 said:
			
		

> I may not type 100% due to the fact im using a iphone,



I do that occasionally, too. I still proofread and make corrections before I send, though.

Your excuse doesn't cut it.



			
				roadrunner60 said:
			
		

> If all you have to do with your time is critisize people who are in need of help then you need help.



Like it or not, you are and will be judged by, among other things, the quality of your communication skills or lack thereof. Get used to it, and learn from it. If you cannot put the effort in here, it is likely that you will not put the effort in elsewhere. If you cannot take a little criticism here, you will not be able to take the amount that will be heaped upon you in your future.

There are recruiters on this forum. There are other people who may be your instructors or supervisors later on. You are already forming their opinion of you.


----------



## sledfreak99

Recruiting Centre: Sudbury
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Construction Technician
Trade 2: Combat Engineer
Trade 3: Fire Fighter
Application Date: November 2011
First Contact: January 2012
CFAT: Completed February 22 2012 
Medical: Completed February 22 2012
Interview: February 22 2012
Merit Listed: ...
Position Offered: ...
Enrolment: ...
Swearing in: ...
BMQ: ...


----------



## mmmjon

sledfreak99 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Sudbury
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade 1: Construction Technician
> Trade 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade 3: Fire Fighter
> Application Date: November 2011
> First Contact: January 2012
> CFAT: Completed February 22 2012
> Medical: Completed February 22 2012
> Interview: February 22 2012
> Merit Listed: ...
> Position Offered: ...
> Enrolment: ...
> Swearing in: ...
> BMQ: ...



You should call your RC. You're probably merit listed by now.


----------



## sledfreak99

Tried calling the RC Sudbury, currently the computers are down and they are unable to get a hold of my file. Will try again tomorrow. I really hope I get in soon, I'm really looking forward to joining the CF!


----------



## roadrunner60

There is a difference between unwarrented critisism and constructive. The forum is intended to help people trying to enter the forces not to demean theyre efforts.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

roadrunner60 said:
			
		

> There is a difference between unwarrented critisism and constructive. The forum is intended to help people trying to enter the forces not to demean theyre efforts.



Thanks for your amazing insight.


----------



## Loachman

roadrunner60 said:
			
		

> There is a difference between unwarrented critisism and constructive.



Yes.

Yes there is.

You do not seem to be able to recognize the latter, though.



			
				roadrunner60 said:
			
		

> The forum is intended to help people trying to enter the forces



You contacted the site owner directly and got that right from him, right?

In any case, "entering the forces (sic)" is only one small step. Following that, there are such things as "staying in", "passing courses", "making useful contributions" etcetera.

And we _*are*_ trying to help you.

Learn or butt heads.

Succeed or fail.

The choices are yours.


----------



## Scott

:crybaby:


----------



## omnomnomi

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Vehicle Tech
Trade 2: Aircraft Structures Tech 
Trade 3: Aviation Systems Tech 
Application Date: June 10 2011 (RE-APPLIED February 24 2012) 
First Contact: x
CFAT: Completed July 12 2011 
Medical: Completed August 3 2011
Interview: March 9, 2012
Merit Listed: April 2, 2012
Position Offered: * VEH Tech *
Enrolment: * 2012 April 11 *
Swearing in: * 2012 April 18 *
BMQ: * 2012 April 23 *



I got my call today! Weuuuu! I wasn't really expecting it since I had just gone in to sign some paperwork today. Good luck to everyone else still in the recruiting maze, may the force be with you! And hopefully I'll see some of you on course


----------



## MKos

omnomnomi said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade 1: Vehicle Tech
> Trade 2: Aircraft Structures Tech
> Trade 3: Aviation Systems Tech
> Application Date: June 10 2011 (RE-APPLIED February 24 2012)
> First Contact: x
> CFAT: Completed July 12 2011
> Medical: Completed August 3 2011
> Interview: March 9, 2012
> Merit Listed: April 2, 2012
> Position Offered: * VEH Tech *
> Enrolment: * 2012 April 11 *
> Swearing in: * 2012 April 18 *
> BMQ: * 2012 April 23 *
> 
> 
> 
> I got my call today! Weuuuu! I wasn't really expecting it since I had just gone in to sign some paperwork today. Good luck to everyone else still in the recruiting maze, may the force be with you! And hopefully I'll see some of you on course



Congrats! Looks like they loaded you on board swift, spick, and spam, your swearing in and BMQ start so close!
ALL THE BEST!


----------



## Donny

really close dates.
congratulations!


----------



## omnomnomi

Thank you! 

Yeah they were a lot quicker than I was anticipating, but you never know how it goes with your RC. I just realized last night that between my call and leaving is only 10 days, so it threw me off a little haha.

 Good luck everyone, don't lose heart! If it's meant to happen it will


----------



## Gulruthina

omnomnomi said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> 
> Yeah they were a lot quicker than I was anticipating, but you never know how it goes with your RC. I just realized last night that between my call and leaving is only 10 days, so it threw me off a little haha.
> 
> Good luck everyone, don't lose heart! If it's meant to happen it will



Yoda is proud


----------



## matthew1786

Recruiting Centre: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer via ROTP @ civi-u
Program: Electrical Engineering (2nd year) - McGill University
Trade 1: Engineer Officer
Trade 2: -
Trade 3: -
Application Date: mid December 2011
First Contact: late January 2012
CFAT: February 22, 2012
Medical: March 2, 2012
Interview: March 16, 2012
Merit Listed: March 16, 2012
Position Offered: 
Enrolment: 
Swearing in:
Orientation Camp:
BMOQ:


----------



## Waters81

Just received an email (literally) stating that my file is being transferred from CFNRC to RC Toronto...finally. I just want to say thank you to the recruiter who took the time to hunt down and have a look at my file. I'm not sure if he frequents these forums, but if he does, your help was greatly appreciated.

Here's hoping things move ahead smoothly from here.


----------



## mmmjon

Waters81 said:
			
		

> Just received an email (literally) stating that my file is being transferred from CFNRC to RC Toronto...finally. I just want to say thank you to the recruiter who took the time to hunt down and have a look at my file. I'm not sure if he frequents these forums, but if he does, your help was greatly appreciated.
> 
> Here's hoping things move ahead smoothly from here.



Thats excellent news! What did you apply for again?


----------



## Waters81

mmmjon said:
			
		

> Thats excellent news! What did you apply for again?



Combat Engineer, Infantry and Construction Technician.


----------



## Montealer10

Recruiting Centre: Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Combat Engineer
Trade 2: Armoured 
Trade 3: Infantry
Application Date: Sep 2011 (Online)
First Contact: March 2012
CFAT: .
Medical: .
Interview: .
Merit Listed: .
Position: . 
Enrolment:.
Swearing in: .
BMQ: By pass



Got an email yesterday saying they've sent my file to Montreal RC for processing. Finally!


----------



## Norris_Like_Chuck

Recruiting Centre: Barrie
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: GEO TECH
Trade 2: AES OP
Trade 3: 
Application Date: Mar. 2010 (Reapplied for GEO TECH Mar.29. 2012)
First Contact: Apr. 2012
CFAT: Completed Apr. 2010
Medical: --
Interview: --
Merit Listed: --
Position Offered: --
Enrolment: --
Swearing in: --
BMQ: --


----------



## Westlander

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Armour
Trade 2: Infantry
Application Date: December 15, 2011
First Contact: April 13, 2012
CFAT date: May 1, 2012
Physical date: May 1, 2012
Medical date: May 1, 2012
Interview: ----
Merit Listed: ----
Position Offered:---- 
Swearing in:----
BMQ: ----


----------



## omnomnomi

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> Yoda is proud



Happy for this, I am


----------



## DaveJT

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton (now Kingston)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Infantry - changed to Combat Engineer
Trade 2: Combat Engineer - changed to Traffic Tech
Trade 3: Intelligence Operator - changed to Weapons Tech
Application Date: April 1 2011 (Reapplied September 2011, Re-Reapplied March 23, 2012)
First Contact: April 14, 2011 
C.F.A.T.: Completed June 2011
Short Interview: July 2011
Medical: Scheduled for April 26, 2012
Long Interview: Scheduled for April 26, 2012
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment: 
Swearing in: 
B.M.Q.:


----------



## matthew1786

DaveJT said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Hamilton (now Kingston)
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade 1: Infantry - changed to Combat Engineer
> Trade 2: Combat Engineer - changed to Traffic Tech
> Trade 3: Intelligence Operator - changed to Weapons Tech
> Application Date: April 1 2011 (Reapplied September 2011, Re-Reapplied March 23, 2012)
> First Contact: April 14, 2011
> C.F.A.T.: Completed June 2011
> Short Interview: July 2011
> Medical: Scheduled for April 26, 2012
> Long Interview: Scheduled for April 26, 2012
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Enrollment:
> Swearing in:
> B.M.Q.:



Welcome to the forums, good luck for your interview on April 26!


----------



## DaveJT

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forums, good luck for your interview on April 26!



Many thanks for the welcome, and well wishes with the interview. 

I would say the process has been somewhat longer than I have stated; I had made contact several times in 2009 and 2010, but once I learned the correct questions to ask thanks to this forum, I finally got myself together and submitted my initial application in April 2011. 

I had to put the process on hold last year due to some family issues, but since February, I have put my full effort into getting in this year, including re-certifying my First Aid and CPR training, taking some firearms safety courses, and even some basic French classes, all in the hopes of making myself a more attractive candidate. Hopefully it works!


----------



## saskcowboy13

saskcowboy13 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Online/CFRC Regina
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Armored Crewman
> Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: - December 30, 2011
> First Contact: February 7, 2012 - confirmed receipt of supporting documents
> Aptitude Test: May 15, 2012
> Interview: May 15, 2012 (Infantry & Combat Engineer)
> Medical: May 15, 2012
> Merit Listed: x
> Position Offered: x
> Enrollment/Swear in: x
> Basic Training Begins: x
> 
> Well after years of thought, and to the displeasure of my parents, I applied. Nervous as h*** but excited at the possibly serve the country I love so much!!


Updated finally got the call for my interview, CFAT, and medical I thought they forgot about me, I guess not!


----------



## jemcgrg

Recruiting Centre: Fredericton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade 1: Signals Officer
Trade 2: AEC
Trade 3: EME
Application Date: Feb 2010
First Contact: March 2010
CFAT: Completed March 2010
Medical: This will be my second. April 26th 2012!
Interview: --
Merit Listed: --
Position Offered: --
Enrolment: --
Swearing in: --
BM0Q: --

This is my third year applying. I have all my fingers and toes crossed that I'll get in this time!!


----------



## brent164

Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Reserve Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NCI Op
Trade Choice 2: X
Trade Choice 3: X
Application Date: - March 2010 April 2, 2012
First Contact: March 2010 April 2, 2012 
Aptitude Test: April 2010 
Interview: April 2010 April 30, 2012
Medical: April 2010  April 30, 2012
Merit Listed: x
Position Offered: x
Enrollment/Swear in: x
Basic Training Begins: x

First time I applied was for the reserves. I wanted to hold off to make sure this is what I wanted to do.  After 2 years of serious thinking, I completed High School and entered Culinary Arts in college. Knew right away that this was not the career choice that I wanted. Went back to the recruiting center in March, fully applied April 2. Now I'm just waiting to redo my interview and medical.  Lets hope this goes by fast!!


----------



## Waters81

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Construction Tech
Application Date: Jan.2008 (Originally)
Reapplication date: Jan.19.2012 (Online)
Medical booked: Apr.23
Interview booked:May.2 
Position Offered: 
Merit Listed: 
Basic Training Begins: 

When people said "when things start to happen, they happen fast", they weren't lying. I received an email from Toronto RC on Wednesday informing me that they had received my file (which must have been sent on a scud missile because CFNRC only sent it last Thursday). I paid a visit to the RC yesterday to drop off the remaining paper work and unexpectedly booked my medical and my interview. I've only ever made it this far in the past before the trades that I had applied for closed and I was left to wait another year, so here's hoping things pan out this time around.


----------



## estoguy

Recruiting Center: Online/Barrie
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer- DEO
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: ACSO
Application Date: July 2011 (Originally)
Reapplication date: Jan 2012 (Online)
Medical booked: 
Interview booked: April 30
Position Offered:
Merit Listed:
Basic Training Begins:

I didn't think I'd ever land a chance at pilot, but its coming at me!  I had originally applied to infantry and armour last year, as those were the only trades available.  Look forward to the interview, but a little nervous too!  Wish me luck!


----------



## ken.w2402

Recruiting Center: Montreal 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2: Armour Officer
Trade Choice 3: Pilot
Application Date: May 3rd, 2011 (In person at RC)
First Contact: Mid-July, 2011
Aptitude Test: July 27th 2011
Interview: August 15th
Medical: August 4th 2012 (Yes, my medical happened BEFORE the interview… apparently my CFAT score really impressed them or something)
Merit Listed: January 2012
Position Offered: January 27th, 2012 (I refused, see explanation below)
Enrollment/Swear in: x
Basic Training Begins: x


I applied immediately following my graduation from McGill. It took a good two months until they finally contacted me in mid-July for the CFAT, after which immediately followed the medical and finally the interview. It all happened so fast, as though they were trying to fill out the last openings for September.

Of course, perhaps it’s a manifestation of Murphy’s Law, a minor issue came up at my medical and my file had to be sent to Ottawa for review, which delayed the whole process till January. As soon as I got onto the Merit List however, I got a call on January 27th offering me a spot on the BMOQ starting on Feb. 13th.

The problem was that, by then, I had already taken up a manager job at this company and had just received a generous promotion. Feeling far too guilty, I declined the offer and asked to be called at a later time in the Spring, after I’ve had some time to make some actual contributions at my current job worthy of the promotion.

Well, the joke’s on me, now that I’m finally ready to quit my job and join the Army, all positions are closed until further notice.

Moral of the story: when you get the call, don’t hesitate like I did!


----------



## Gulruthina

ken.w2402 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
> Trade Choice 2: Armour Officer
> Trade Choice 3: Pilot
> Application Date: May 3rd, 2011 (In person at RC)
> First Contact: Mid-July, 2011
> Aptitude Test: July 27th 2011
> Interview: August 15th
> Medical: August 4th 2012 (Yes, my medical happened BEFORE the interview… apparently my CFAT score really impressed them or something)
> Merit Listed: January 2012
> Position Offered: January 27th, 2012 (I refused, see explanation below)
> Enrollment/Swear in: x
> Basic Training Begins: x
> 
> 
> I applied immediately following my graduation from McGill. It took a good two months until they finally contacted me in mid-July for the CFAT, after which immediately followed the medical and finally the interview. It all happened so fast, as though they were trying to fill out the last openings for September.
> 
> Of course, perhaps it’s a manifestation of Murphy’s Law, a minor issue came up at my medical and my file had to be sent to Ottawa for review, which delayed the whole process till January. As soon as I got onto the Merit List however, I got a call on January 27th offering me a spot on the BMOQ starting on Feb. 13th.
> 
> The problem was that, by then, I had already taken up a manager job at this company and had just received a generous promotion. Feeling far too guilty, I declined the offer and asked to be called at a later time in the Spring, after I’ve had some time to make some actual contributions at my current job worthy of the promotion.
> 
> Well, the joke’s on me, now that I’m finally ready to quit my job and join the Army, all positions are closed until further notice.
> 
> Moral of the story: when you get the call, don’t hesitate like I did!



My medical also happened before my interview . What trade did you get selected for when they offered you a job?


----------



## ken.w2402

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> My medical also happened before my interview . What trade did you get selected for when they offered you a job?



Infantry Officer. My interview seemed uniquely focused on Infantry Officer too, so I doubt I'd be offered anything else.


----------



## gQeline

gQeline said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: CFRC Hamilton
> Reserve
> NCM
> Trade: Medical Assistant
> Application sent: July 5, 2011
> CFAT completed: August 9, 2011
> Interview completed: August 24, 2011
> Medical: August 24, 2011
> Additional Medical Reports sent: September 8, 2011
> Medical Approved: October 21, 2011
> Physical Test completed: October 28, 2011
> Position Offered:
> Swearing In:
> Basic Training:
> 
> I'm really excited to become a member of the CF! I'm wishing everyone out there goodluck and congratulations in advance! Don't give up, and work hard because in the end you'll get what you deserve.  :nod:





****UPDATE***
Position Offered: March 29, 2012
Swearing In: 
Basic Training: 

All this time I was waiting for a "call" but as soon as I started to relax and focus on other things other than the call, I got an EMAIL saying they have accepted my application and I would be sworn in the next few weeks. Still waiting for the exact dates of swearing in and bmq, but here it is! Finally I can really look forward to my life in the Canadian Forces!


----------



## philippe_heb

Recruiting Center: Sherbrooke
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM (NCM-SEP)
Trade Choice 1: ATIS 
Trade Choice 2: WENG
Trade Choice 3: EO
Application Date: january 2011
Reapplication date: february 2012
Medical : March 2012
Interview : March 2012
Merit listed :
Position Offered :
Merit Listed :
Basic Training Begins:

I'm already in the first year of college in Electrical Engineering.


----------



## jemcgrg

ken.w2402 said:
			
		

> Medical: August 4th 2012 (Yes, my medical happened BEFORE the interview… apparently my CFAT score really impressed them or something)



I've done this twice and both times my medical was first. I don't believe this is unusual


----------



## Waters81

jemcgrg said:
			
		

> I've done this twice and both times my medical was first. I don't believe this is unusual



Same, just finished my medical an hour ago and my interview is next week. 

On a side note, what's this "priority hiring" I was told about? How does that work?


----------



## ken.w2402

jemcgrg said:
			
		

> I've done this twice and both times my medical was first. I don't believe this is unusual



Good to know. I was told that my CFAT score went through the roof though... I somehow thought that was the cause.


----------



## estoguy

ken.w2402 said:
			
		

> Good to know. I was told that my CFAT score went through the roof though... I somehow thought that was the cause.



When I got my interview date for pilot last week, they said my CFAT score from last year (I could only apply to Infantry and Armour, the only ones open at the time) was "well above average". So I didn't have to write again to qualify for pilot.  :nod:


----------



## Connorp23

Recruiting Center: Online/CFRC Kitchener
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: - March 18, 2012
First Contact: March 20th - confirmed receipt of supporting documents
Second Contact: March 21st - informing me that I was eligible to be processed for Infantry
Aptitude Test: April 26th, 2012
Interview: May 1, 2012 
Medical: May 1, 2012
Merit Listed: x
Position Offered: x
Enrollment/Swear in: x
Basic Training Begins: x

Super excited, but nervous at the same time. If anyone else is applying to Infantry, feel free to shoot me a PM. Would enjoy learning how everyone's processing is going.


----------



## Montealer10

Wow Connorp23 that's really fast. Your lucky. I have previous service and I've still been waiting since Sep/2011


----------



## RDY2SRV12

Recruiting Center: Online/CFRC Mississauga
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ATIS
Trade Choice 2: AVN
Trade Choice 3: RMS
Application Date: 14Mar12
First Contact: 30Mar12 - confirmed receipt of supporting documents (sent by mail 22Mar12)
Second Contact: 03Apr12 -File transferred to CFRC Mississauga
Aptitude Test: Existing on file
Medical: 8May12
Interview: 9May12
Merit Listed: x
Position Offered: x
Enrollment/Swear in: x
Basic Training Begins: x


----------



## gawnewiththewind

Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/MR: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2:MS ENG
Trade Choice 3: NCS ENG
Application Date: Sept 9, 2011
First Contact: Sept 9,2011
Med, aptitude completed : Feb 7, 2012
Interview completed: Feb 14, 2012
Merit List: March 10, 2012
Position Offered: April 23, 2012
RMC Recruit Camp Begins: August 8, 2012


----------



## jemcgrg

Waters81 said:
			
		

> Same, just finished my medical an hour ago and my interview is next week.
> 
> On a side note, what's this "priority hiring" I was told about? How does that work?



I go to my medical in an hour. :S I'm nervous despite having already done it before and knowing full well it is easy. 

As far as priority hiring, if you are asking what I think you are asking it is my understanding (which could be wrong) that it is for the trades that they are trying to push through. I don't have a selection date for my trade yet so my file is not a priority to process unlike those trades that have selection dates and need to get done ASAP.


----------



## Ynapt

Montrealer10 said:
			
		

> Wow Connorp23 that's really fast. Your lucky. I have previous service and I've still been waiting since Sep/2011



No kidding; I app'ed in late January and I'm seeing these apps from Kitchener and Mississauga being processed faster and, when I called, I was told they are only two handful of people working on tens of thousands of applications and I should have an answer by the end of the month (again). I also have previous service, but I guess either my location (same as you, MTL) or my choice of trade is slowing things down 

What's your trade?

Recruiting Center: Online/CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: COMM RSCH
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: 25 Jan 2012
First Contact: 7 Feb 2012 - email acknowledging reception of documents sent by mail around 29 Jan 2012
Second Contact: ---
Aptitude Test: Probably still valid
Medical:
Interview:
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
Basic Training Begins: Already done and still valid




			
				jemcgrg said:
			
		

> I go to my medical in an hour. :S I'm nervous despite having already done it before and knowing full well it is easy.



I have fond memories of my medical the first time I went through the process... crouch-walking around the office...


----------



## RDY2SRV12

Ynapt said:
			
		

> No kidding; I applied in late January and I'm seeing these apps from Kitchener and Mississauga being processed faster and, when I called, I was told they are only two handful of people working on tens of thousands of applications and I should have an answer by the end of the month (again). I also have previous service, but I guess either my location (same as you, MTL) or my choice of trade is slowing things down



I am going to take a crack at this just to try and ease your tension, based on my experience and research, IMHO,

1) Every application is different, you may or may not have what the CF is looking for at the time of your application.
2) Prior service delays your application as they need to retrieve your records from archives and determine your release terms.
3) Applying for trades that are closed is not conducive to a speedy enrollment.

The last time I applied it took a few months for my records to come back from Ottawa. This time around I went in with originals of everything in hand, and I mean everything with my name on it from birth onward. Being from Toronto I would like to believe that the issue is down to being in Montreal, but that is likely not the case. Hang tight, things will move along.

Regards,


----------



## LCIS101

Recruiting Center: Montreal 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: AEC
Trade Choice 2: ACSO
Trade Choice 3:-
Aptitude Test: December 2010. I'm already in the forces
Interview: February
Medical: February 
Advanced medical: February 
Aircrew selection: April 1-3
Merit Listed: April 10,2012
Position Offered: AEC
Enrollment/Swear in: TBD
Basic Training Begins: July 29,2012


----------



## matthew1786

AEC said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: AEC
> Trade Choice 2: ACSO
> Trade Choice 3:-
> Aptitude Test: December 2010. I'm already in the forces
> Interview: February
> Medical: February
> Advanced medical: February
> Aircrew selection: April 1-3
> Merit Listed: April 10,2012
> Position Offered: AEC
> Enrollment/Swear in: TBD
> Basic Training Begins: July 29,2012



Congrats again! How were you already selected even though you were merit listed so recently!? Lucky you!


----------



## KanD

-UPDATE-

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 2: Signals Officer
Trade Choice 3: Construction Engineering Officer
Application Date: March 5, 2012
First Contact: April 25th, 2012 (Scheduling of CFAT, medical & interview)
Aptitude Test:
Interview:
Medical:
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## LCIS101

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Congrats again! How were you already selected even though you were merit listed so recently!? Lucky you!



I was already in the forces do I didn't need to wait for the security clearance process


----------



## carolynv11

Recruiting Center: St. John's, NL
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: PILOT
Trade Choice 2: ACSO
Trade Choice 3: LOG
Application Date:  April 5th, 2012 (In person at RC)
First Contact: April 5th 2012
Aptitude Test: April12th 2012
Interview: April 12th 2012
Medical: April 12th 2012
ASC: May 14th-18th CFB Trenton (EXTREMELY NERVOUS!)   (was supposed to be going earlier but couldn't get my test results from blood work and chest xrays back fast enough)
Merit Listed: x
Position Offered: x
Enrollment/Swear in: x
Basic Training Begins: x


----------



## Norris_Like_Chuck

carolynv11 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: St. John's, NL
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: DEO
> Trade Choice 1: PILOT
> Trade Choice 2: ACSO
> Trade Choice 3: LOG
> Application Date:  April 5th, 2012 (In person at RC)
> First Contact: April 5th 2012
> Aptitude Test: April12th 2012
> Interview: April 12th 2012
> Medical: April 12th 2012
> ASC: May 14th-18th CFB Trenton (EXTREMELY NERVOUS!)   (was supposed to be going earlier but couldn't get my test results from blood work and chest xrays back fast enough)
> Merit Listed: x
> Position Offered: x
> Enrollment/Swear in: x
> Basic Training Begins: x



Good Luck Carolyn!


----------



## Ynapt

RDY2SRV12 said:
			
		

> 1) Every application is different, you may or may not have what the CF is looking for at the time of your application.
> 2) Prior service delays your application as they need to retrieve your records from archives and determine your release terms.
> 3) Applying for trades that are closed is not conducive to a speedy enrollment.



You are right in that every application is different, of course. I'm thinking it has a lot to do with going through the archives and what they are looking for, for such a trade, although I have some background in Pure and Applied Sc and Programming... but the trade was and is open as far as CRFC Montreal is aware, even though the site shows otherwise. Something to do with regional quotas?

Best luck to you in your re-enrollement if it's not already done!


----------



## RDY2SRV12

Ynapt said:
			
		

> You are right in that every application is different, of course. I'm thinking it has a lot to do with going through the archives and what they are looking for, for such a trade, although I have some background in Pure and Applied Sc and Programming... but the trade was and is open as far as CRFC Montreal is aware, even though the site shows otherwise. *Something to do with regional quotas?
> *
> Best luck to you in your re-enrollement if it's not already done!



I am not sure about quotas maybe someone with recruiting experience can help you with that one. Good luck to you as well, hang tough.


----------



## Jhunt

Prior service delays for application for sure. It took i think 5 or 6 months for my VFS and medical to come back before i could even begin the process


----------



## gQeline

gQeline said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: CFRC Hamilton
> Reserve
> NCM
> Trade: Medical Assistant
> Application sent: July 5, 2011
> CFAT completed: August 9, 2011
> Interview completed: August 24, 2011
> Medical: August 24, 2011
> Additional Medical Reports sent: September 8, 2011
> Medical Approved: October 21, 2011
> Physical Test completed: October 28, 2011
> Position Offered:
> Swearing In:
> Basic Training:
> 
> I'm really excited to become a member of the CF! I'm wishing everyone out there goodluck and congratulations in advance! Don't give up, and work hard because in the end you'll get what you deserve.  :nod:





**** UPDATE****
Position offered: Maech 29, 2012
Swearing In: May 2, 2012
BMQ: 

I'm Swearing In this Weds! I'm so nervous but excited at the same time, finally making an initial transition from civilian life to military life! GOODLUCK to those of you still waiting!  I hope to do well in BMQ and soon become a Medical Assistant.


----------



## Waters81

gQeline said:
			
		

> **** UPDATE****
> Position offered: Maech 29, 2012
> Swearing In: May 2, 2012
> BMQ:
> 
> I'm Swearing In this Weds! I'm so nervous but excited at the same time, finally making an initial transition from civilian life to military life! GOODLUCK to those of you still waiting!  I hope to do well in BMQ and soon become a Medical Assistant.



Congratulations gQ, best of luck to you. I have my interview that day, so hopefully I'm not far behind.


----------



## mse-op_mz

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Kingston
NCM
Trade: MSE-OP
Application sent: February, 2008
CFAT completed: February, 2008
Interview completed: February, 2008
Medical: February, 2008
Additional Medical Reports sent: May, 2008
Position Offered: August, 2008. (declined) Found out was pregnant. 
Re-applied: February, 2012
Medical, Interview: March 27, 2012
References called: April 16, 2012 
Position Offered: Still waiting
Swearing In: Still waiting
Basic Training: Still waiting

Hoping to hear for May or June BMQ. Anticipation is killer!


----------



## gQeline

Waters81, I'm sure you will do great! For my interview, I looked on the forum for some tips. It was very helpful, and just remember to try and research as much as you can about training, the trade your getting into, anything you can. It's easier to be over prepared than fall short at the end. 

If you work hard, you will get what you deserve in the end!  Goodluck!


----------



## estoguy

***Update***

Passed interview yesterday for DEO Pilot and Armour Officer.  ;D
Medical: May 9


----------



## mse-op_mz

Has anyone been recruited for the bmq starting in May? The board sat April 23rd and haven't heard if anyone has been offered a job lately? Just curious if it's really been quiet since the last bmq start April 30th. 
Thanks!


----------



## PMedMoe

mse-op_mz said:
			
		

> Has anyone been recruited for the bmq starting in May? The board sat April 23rd and haven't heard if anyone has been offered a job lately? Just curious if it's really been quiet since the last bmq start April 30th.
> Thanks!



No need asking the same question twice.


----------



## Waters81

Just a quick update,

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Construction Tech
Application Date: Jan.2008 (Originally)
Reapplication date: Jan.19.2012 (Online)
Medical booked: COMPETED-PASSED
Interview booked:COMPLETED 
Position Offered: 
Merit Listed: 
Basic Training Begins:

I had my interview this morning and according to the career counselor,I nailed it and should have no problem being merit listed for all 3 of my choices. Let's hope the selection board feels the same way.
GOD it feels good to be on step further along.


----------



## mse-op_mz

It might be a similar question, at that time someone posted about the coarse start dates on the CFLRS website that I didn't know about, so that's great info, but it doesn't hurt to ask if anyone has *heard* for May BMQ yet, since it's coming up only 2 weeks from now. Just wanted to know if anyone had a job offer, so far no one has said yet. Sorry for feeling out where people are at.


----------



## BSG11

Recruiting Center: Kitchener
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Weapons Tech - Land
Trade Choice 2: Air Weapons
Trade Choice 3: Comms Research (Merit listed from last year)
Application Date: June 10, 2011 
First Contact: April 2, 2012 (For Weapons Tech and Air Weapons)
Aptitude Completed: June 27, 2011
Medical Completed: July 11, 2011
Interview Completed: April 17, 2012 
Merit Listed: April 17, 2012. 
Offer: May 2, 2012 for Air Weapons.
Basic Training: May 14, 2012.

Not a whole lot of notice, but c'est la vie.


----------



## Gulruthina

Recruiting Centre: RC Toronto (Online)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Army Communications (ACISS)
Trade 2: Combat Engineer
Trade 2: Resource Management Support Clerk (RMS)
Application Date: August 22, 2011
First Contact: February 17, 2012
CFAT: Februray 28, 2012 
Medical: March 5, 2012
Interview: March 15, 2012
Merit Listed: March 16, 2012
Position Offered: May 3, 2012
Enrolment: May 9, 2012
Swearing in: May 9, 2012
BMQ: May 14, 2012

Received my job offer today for ACISS. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## matthew1786

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: RC Toronto (Online)
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade 1: Army Communications (ACISS)
> Trade 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade 2: Resource Management Support Clerk (RMS)
> Application Date: August 22, 2011
> First Contact: February 17, 2012
> CFAT: Februray 28, 2012
> Medical: March 5, 2012
> Interview: March 15, 2012
> Merit Listed: March 16, 2012
> Position Offered: May 3, 2012
> Enrolment: May 9, 2012
> Swearing in: May 9, 2012
> BMQ: May 14, 2012
> 
> Received my job offer today for ACISS. Good luck to everyone!



Congrats!


----------



## seawolf

Update to my situation: 

CFAT & Medical scheduled for June 4th, 2012 at CFRC Hamilton. I applied DEO LogO, Armour O and ACSO.


----------



## Danni_Girl

Update:

Recruiting Center ~ Kingston   
Regular/Reserve ~ Regular
Officer/NCM ~ NCM
Trade Choice 1 ~ ACS Tech
Trade Choice 2 ~ AVN Tech
Trade Choice 3 ~ RMS Clerk
Application Date ~ March 8, 2010 (file closed Nov 2010)- re-applied April 2011
CFAT ~ March 23, 2010
Medical ~ June 2011
Interview ~ June 2011
Merit Listed ~ Jan 2012 for ACS Tech ..  One step closer  :camo:
Position Offered ~ May 4th, 2012
Swear In ~ May 10th, 2012
Basic Training Begins ~ May 14th, 2012 - RMS Clerk

Can't believe it is actually happening!!  So excited.


----------



## DaveJT

Update

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton (now Kingston)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Combat Engineer _(was Infantry)_ 
Trade 2: Traffic Tech _(was Combat Engineer)_
Trade 3: Weapons Tech _(was Intelligence Operator)_
Application Date: April 1 2011 (Reapplied September 2011, Re-Reapplied March 23, 2012)
First Contact: April 14, 2011
C.F.A.T.: Completed June 2011
Short Interview: July 2011
Medical: April 26, 2012 
Long Interview: April 26, 2012
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment:
Swearing in:
B.M.Q.:  

My blood pressure was crazy high _(179/112 - HR 115)_ the date of my medical, because I was almost late for it. I now have to get the all clear from my family doctor, but since my pressure was more normal _(127/92)_, still a little high but I was still anxious about it when I saw him on May 3, that should go smoothly. My doc just wants me to complete a physical with him, which is set for May 24. 

As for my interview, everything went well; I was told I was competitive for every trade, and they were all still open. The only issue arising from that was a legal one, but not of my own. Since I may potentially be called as a witness against a person practicing law without a license, I was told this could delay my processing because that could show I "may" not be available for training. What I need to do now is verify that I am not needed, which in my own opinion _(as a licensed Paralegal)_, I am not. This issue should be cleared up before my physical on the 24th. 

What I have learned from all of this is to make sure you are relaxed before your medical by being early :facepalm:, and try to clear up anything that might prevent you from doing anything, even for one day, before going in. Try to make sure absolutely nothing will prevent you from going where ever you need to go, whenever they need you to go there.

Cheers,


----------



## MAZZ28

Recruiting Centre: RC Toronto 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: NCM-SEP Med Tech
Trade 2: Combat Engineer
Application Date: February, 2012
First Contact: February, 2012
CFAT: February, 2012 
Medical: February, 2012
Interview: February, 2012
Position Offered: March, 2012 (NCM-SEP)
Enrolment: May 9, 2012
Swearing in: May 9, 2012
BMQ: 1 year in school.


----------



## travishv

travishv said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Online
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Artillery - Land
> Trade Choice 3: ACISS
> Application Date: - October 2011
> First Contact: December 2011 - confirmed reciept of supporting documents
> Aptitude Test: X
> Interview: x
> Medical: x
> Merit Listed: x
> Position Offered: x
> Enrollment/Swear in: x
> Basic Training Begins: x



So, I have finally been contacted and have CFAT and medical dates.. Getting closer!!!

Recruiting Center: Online - Application now with Hamilton CFRC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery - Land
Trade Choice 3: ACISS
Application Date: - October 2011
First Contact: December 2011 - confirmed reciept of supporting documents, May 1st 2012 - Application sent to Hamilton CFRC from CFNRCC
Aptitude Test: June 5th, 2012
Medical: June 5th, 2012 (dependent on successful CFAT)
Interview: x
Merit Listed: x
Position Offered: x
Enrollment/Swear in: x
Basic Training Begins: x


----------



## curious george

MAZZ28 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: RC Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade 1: NCM-SEP Med Tech
> Trade 2: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: February, 2012
> First Contact: February, 2012
> CFAT: February, 2012
> Medical: February, 2012
> Interview: February, 2012
> Position Offered: March, 2012 (NCM-SEP)
> Enrolment: May 9, 2012
> Swearing in: May 9, 2012
> BMQ: 1 year in school.



  How d'ya do dat? Congratulations, btw.


----------



## seawolf

travishv said:
			
		

> So, I have finally been contacted and have CFAT and medical dates.. Getting closer!!!
> 
> Recruiting Center: Online - Application now with Hamilton CFRC
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Artillery - Land
> Trade Choice 3: ACISS
> Application Date: - October 2011
> First Contact: December 2011 - confirmed reciept of supporting documents, May 1st 2012 - Application sent to Hamilton CFRC from CFNRCC
> Aptitude Test: June 5th, 2012
> Medical: June 5th, 2012 (dependent on successful CFAT)
> Interview: x
> Merit Listed: x
> Position Offered: x
> Enrollment/Swear in: x
> Basic Training Begins: x




Hey man good luck. I write my CFAT and get my medical the day before you in Hamilton. Best of luck to you. I applied as Direct Entry Officer...


----------



## travishv

Thanks man, good luck to you too! Let me know how it goes.


----------



## ProtectAndServe

Recruiting Center: Applied online (CFRC Toronto)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soldier
Application Date: January 12th 2012 Re applied: May 5 2012
First Contact: May 8th 2012 - email acknowledging reception of documents sent by mail around January 24th 2012
Aptitude Test: Waiting
Medical: Waiting
Interview: Waiting
Merit Listed: Praying
Position Offered: Praying
Enrollment/Swear in: 
Basic Training Begins: 

I've applied 3 times within 2 years, I was 16 when I first applied and did not follow through. Now that I'm 18 I applied twice, once in january, then again in May, I made calls wondering why has 3 months passed and no details if I'd be processed or not, so I called a lot! Finally got good news in the morning, I'm ready for processing, so here we go! Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Joshua1

Recruiting Centre: RC Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Combat Engineer
Trade 2: Infantry
Application Date: January, 2012
First Contact: February, 2012
CFAT: March, 2012 
Medical: March, 2012
Interview: March, 2012
Merit Listed : April, 2012 
Position Offered: still waiting
Enrolment: still waiting
Swearing in: still waiting
BMQ: still waiting


----------



## MAZZ28

curious george said:
			
		

> How d'ya do dat? Congratulations, btw.



Thanks!  I originally applied for Combat Engineer in December and was told that there was next to no chance in getting in for the new years selection in a Combat Arms trade.  I was in that office twice a week from the start of December trying to get in.  After a Sgt asked me why I was always in the RC, we sat down and went over some options.  The year before I was accepted into a Paramedic program at a private college but did not have the funds available to attend.  He explained the NCM-SEP program to me and told me I should get a move on.  Come March, selections were to be made for NCM-SEP, so I hustled with re-applying to the college and submitting a new App to the Forces.  A month later I received a call and here I am.


----------



## curious george

Mazz28, you were really persistent in showing up to the RC twice per week.  I wouldn't have the galls to do that, but good for you it worked out!


----------



## timmy_88

Recruiting Center: CFRC Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: MSE OP
Online Application Date: Jan 2012
CFAT: Previous service
Interview: 24 April 2012
Medical: 24 April 2012
References Contacted: 01 May 2012
Merit listed: 01 May 2012
Position offered: 
Sworn in: 
Basic Training Begins: BMQ By pass


----------



## KeoughJ

Joshua1 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: RC Halifax
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade 2: Infantry
> Application Date: January, 2012
> First Contact: February, 2012
> CFAT: March, 2012
> Medical: March, 2012
> Interview: March, 2012
> Merit Listed : April, 2012
> Position Offered: still waiting
> Enrolment: still waiting
> Swearing in: still waiting
> BMQ: still waiting



My app looks incredibly similar to yours, had my interview 3 weeks ago Thursday. And we have the best first name out there 

Just curious, how long after your interview didja wait till you found out you had been merit listed? This wait is killing me, I called yesterday and they still have a reference check to do before I get merit listed apparently.


----------



## The_Falcon

KeoughJ said:
			
		

> My app looks incredibly similar to yours, had my interview 3 weeks ago Thursday. And we have the best first name out there
> 
> Just curious, how long after your interview didja wait till you found out you had been merit listed? This wait is killing me, I called yesterday and they still have a reference check to do before I get merit listed apparently.



There never a guarantee of being merit listed.

Even if merit listed there is no guarantee of selection.

Go live your life and stop waiting by the phone/computer.


----------



## KeoughJ

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> There never a guarantee of being merit listed.
> 
> Even if merit listed there is no guarantee of selection.
> 
> Go live your life and stop waiting by the phone/computer.



Your right. After my interview, and what the Sgt. had said after it, I'm confident everything will happen. Sooner rather that later I hope. 

Hurry up and wait, is what he said to me before he left. Still nervous and anxious as ever lol


----------



## Joshua1

reply to Keoughj

quote: My app looks incredibly similar to yours, had my interview 3 weeks ago Thursday. And we have the best first name out there 

Just curious, how long after your interview didja wait till you found out you had been merit listed? This wait is killing me, I called yesterday and they still have a reference check to do before I get merit listed apparently. 



After my interview i had to wait, because they needed a few things for my security clearence , after they got the information that they needed it only took a couple weeks for me to be merit listed. So about the 3rd week in April i was put on the merit list.


----------



## Donny

It took almost 2 months for me to be on merit list after my interview. My clearance was done before the interview and my reference was checked two hours after my interview. Medical was done on the same day but i had to go through a air crew medical. Interview was on July 7th got merit listed on September 15th. Lot of times things move very slow.


----------



## KeoughJ

Thanks guys for the reply. Puts me at ease a bit just assures me I'm just being over anxious and impatient.


----------



## MMSS

Recruiting Center: CFRC Fredericton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: NCS Eng
Trade Choice 3: Log
Application Date: - March 10, 2012
First Contact: May 10th 2012 - email acknowledging reception of documents sent by mail March 10 2012
Aptitude Test: September 22, 2005
Interview:
Medical:
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
BOMQ Begins: 

Email from NB stating they had sent my application to Fredericton for processing.


----------



## Trick

I'm a little confused that they seem to contact references after the interview/medical. Last year my references were contacted after my CFAT. I was told the references are really just to confirm you are who you say you are and that you aren't a maniac. It seems odd they would go through the interview/medical before that...


----------



## Scoobydude

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Application Date: December 2011
First contact: January 2012
Appointment Scheduled: February 2012
CFAT: March 2012
Interview: March 2012
Medical: March 2012
References Contacted: Waiting
Merit listed: Waiting
Position offered: Waiting
Sworn in: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## jemcgrg

jemcgrg said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Fredericton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade 1: Signals Officer
> Trade 2: AEC
> Trade 3: EME
> Application Date: Feb 2010
> First Contact: March 2010
> CFAT: Completed March 2010
> Medical: This will be my second. April 26th 2012!
> Interview: --
> Merit Listed: --
> Position Offered: --
> Enrolment: --
> Swearing in: --
> BM0Q: --
> 
> This is my third year applying. I have all my fingers and toes crossed that I'll get in this time!!



Update- Interview booked May 22!


----------



## RDY2SRV12

UPDATE



			
				RDY2SRV12 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Online/CFRC Mississauga
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: ATIS
> Trade Choice 2: AVN
> Trade Choice 3: RMS
> Application Date: 14Mar12
> First Contact: 30Mar12 - confirmed receipt of supporting documents (sent by mail 22Mar12)
> Second Contact: 03Apr12 -File transferred to CFRC Mississauga
> Aptitude Test: Existing on file
> Medical: 8May12 *Passed Parts I, II. File sent to Ottawa 9May12*
> Interview: 9May12 *Successful, will be listed for all choices pending outcome of ERC.*
> *ERC: Sent 20Apr12 Waiting for results.*
> Merit Listed: x
> Position Offered: x
> Enrollment/Swear in: x
> Basic Training Begins: x



Today marks two months since I submitted my application.


----------



## jemcgrg

RDY2SRV12 said:
			
		

> UPDATE
> 
> Today marks two months since I submitted my application.



You are lucky to be moving so quickly


----------



## RDY2SRV12

jemcgrg said:
			
		

> You are lucky to be moving so quickly



If it is luck then I hope fortune continues to favor me.  I think it has more to do with timing and my qualifications.


----------



## Jhunt

CFRC: Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:Traffic Tech (was supply)
Trade Choice 2: Supply
Trade Choice 3:RMS
Application Date:June 28 2011
Verification of former service: Arrived Sept 22 2011 (could not move forward in the process without it)
Aptitude completed : did not need/previous service
Med Files from previous service: Arrived 22 Oct 2011 (could not move forward in the process without it)
Interview: Oct 31 2011
Medical: Oct 31 2011
Merit Listed: December 2011 (did traffic tech interview may 14 2012, awaiting merit listing for it)
Position Offered: pending
Basic Training Begins: pending


----------



## estoguy

Recruiting Center: Online/Barrie
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer- DEO
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Infantry Changed to Armour at interview
Trade Choice 3: ACSO
Application Date: July 2011 (Originally)
CFAT: End of July 2011
Reapplication date: Jan 2012 (Online)
Interview booked: April 30
Medical booked: May 9
Position Offered:
Merit Listed:
Basic Training Begins:

Got a message that I didn't put down my CFAT date...

I originally applied last year in early July, wrote my CFAT around the end of that month.  Delays in processing prevented me from being interviewed and such as the positions were already filled for the year.

Medical went very well last week... have to do some follow up with my GP, and get some bloodwork and other tests done. Got my eye test the same day as the medical, 20/20, no vision issues at all.  ;D


----------



## PrettyMaggie63

RDY2SRV12 said:
			
		

> UPDATE
> 
> Today marks two months since I submitted my application.



Wow, two months, wait till you've been waiting two years + or longer!!


----------



## jemcgrg

PrettyMaggie63 said:
			
		

> Wow, two months, wait till you've been waiting two years + or longer!!



Yeah, mine's been a three year wait so far. And I'm pretty sure it doesn't have anything to do with my qualifications not being up to Par.


----------



## RDY2SRV12

PrettyMaggie63 said:
			
		

> Wow, two months, wait till you've been waiting two years + or longer!!



I was not making a declaration of how I felt about the time frame, merely a statement of fact for reference. I am quite happy with how things are progressing. I will not IMHO be waiting for two years; I applied with prior knowledge of the process and prepared adequately for the task. Prior to applying I assembled all of my paperwork and background material, obtained the education required for the trades I want, and generally got my **** together before submitting the application. I am currently working on a proactive approach to the current stage of the application process, which I hope to have settled within the next few weeks. I have been assured that this is all I am waiting for at this point. The only possible issue that I see arising is missing the selection date due to the current delay.


----------



## PrettyMaggie63

RDY2SRV12 said:
			
		

> I was not making a declaration of how I felt about the time frame, merely a statement of fact for reference. I am quite happy with how things are progressing. I will not IMHO be waiting for two years; I applied with prior knowledge of the process and prepared adequately for the task. Prior to applying I assembled all of my paperwork and background material, obtained the education required for the trades I want, and generally got my **** together before submitting the application. I am currently working on a proactive approach to the current stage of the application process, which I hope to have settled within the next few weeks. I have been assured that this is all I am waiting for at this point. The only possible issue that I see arising is missing the selection date due to the current delay.



Well, I hope it all works out for you, IMHO I never dreamed I would have been waiting two years either. When I applied in 2010, I too had all my **** shit together as you put it, had all the requirements, and had the same attitude of "I won't be waiting for two years". And now, two years later, still jumping through the hoops. JeMcgrg, feel free to chime in and share you story of "reality". My concern now is I soon turn fifty, my clock IS ticking.


----------



## RDY2SRV12

PrettyMaggie63 said:
			
		

> Well, I hope it all works out for you, IMHO I never dreamed I would have been waiting two years either. When I applied in 2010, I too had all my **** crap together as you put it, had all the requirements, and had the same attitude of "I won't be waiting for two years". And now, two years later, still jumping through the hoops. JeMcgrg, feel free to chime in and share you story of "reality". My concern now is I soon turn fifty, my clock IS ticking.



Your "reality" and my "reality" can be, and indeed are, completely different. For instance;

You have stated, on August 27, 2011, 02:11:22 "*I was deemed unfit* as I was taking a medication prn," and "A few weeks later *I received the "letter of doom" saying I was unfit for military service* because of the medication." and on August 28, 2011, 13:01:21, you stated "I started the application process in January of this year. I had my interview, medical, and all checks done but was then *rejected by the MRO* due to an "as needed" medication. I was not out right rejected, but "put on hold" until next May, when a year has passed since I have stopped taken the medication.


I do not have any medical issues, and thus have not been delayed or rejected based on a medical condition; you have. Furthermore if you started your application in January of 2011 you have been waiting for 16 months, not 2+ years.

Unless of course you actually applied earlier, as you have stated, on February 03, 2012, 11:58:49, that, "I can tell you about my adventure applying for RMS Clerk. I applied September 2010 and RMS Clerk was my first choice with ACop as my second. I got a call January 2011 to start processing for ACop as there were openings. By the time everything was processed (CFAT, interview, medical, and security checks) ACop was full. They suggested I switch to RMS Clerk as there were openings. *About a week later I got a call saying that I didn't meet the requirements. *I have my high school diploma and a college diploma but did not have Grade 10 academic math. *They had my application for 10 months and didn't realized I didn't have the requirements. *

Regardless of when you actually applied, in this statement, you clearly applied for jobs which you were not qualified for. Again, here we differ, as I am fully qualified for the jobs I have applied for. Now I was going to leave this alone but it really bothered me that you continued to blame this oversight on the CF member who was handling your file. Why is it the member's fault that you applied for a job you were not qualified for? Is this an example of you having your "crap" together?

I feel that I have clearly outlined why it is not necessary for you to relate your experience in such a negative manner to prospective members of the CF. Your situation is different from everyone else's, and is not the typical enrolment. Furthermore you have clearly caused some of your own delays. I could further outline the other many differences between us, as prospective applicant's, but my effort here is not to demean you, but to point out that when you make bold statements you need to be sure you are talking from a position of knowledge.

I hope that this bit of "reality" has not offended you, it is not my intent. 

Regards,


----------



## aesop081

RDY2SRV12 said:
			
		

> I hope that



I hope that, now that you have repeatedly congratulated yourself on how good you are, you realize that you have very little control on the process and it's outcome. That no matter how "together" your shyte is, it's going to take as long as it takes, no matter what you do.


----------



## RDY2SRV12

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I hope that, now that you have repeatedly congratulated yourself on how good you are, you realize that you have very little control on the process and it's outcome. That no matter how "together" your shyte is, it's going to take as long as it takes, no matter what you do.



I never once complained about the process, or the length of time it is taking, or will take, in fact I have repeatedly stated my appreciation of how smoothly things are going.


----------



## PrettyMaggie63

RDY2SRV12 said:
			
		

> Your "reality" and my "reality" can be, and indeed are, completely different. For instance;
> 
> You have stated, on August 27, 2011, 02:11:22 "*I was deemed unfit* as I was taking a medication prn," and "A few weeks later *I received the "letter of doom" saying I was unfit for military service* because of the medication." and on August 28, 2011, 13:01:21, you stated "I started the application process in January of this year. I had my interview, medical, and all checks done but was then *rejected by the MRO* due to an "as needed" medication. I was not out right rejected, but "put on hold" until next May, when a year has passed since I have stopped taken the medication.
> 
> 
> I do not have any medical issues, and thus have not been delayed or rejected based on a medical condition; you have. Furthermore if you started your application in January of 2011 you have been waiting for 16 months, not 2+ years.
> 
> Unless of course you actually applied earlier, as you have stated, on February 03, 2012, 11:58:49, that, "I can tell you about my adventure applying for RMS Clerk. I applied September 2010 and RMS Clerk was my first choice with ACop as my second. I got a call January 2011 to start processing for ACop as there were openings. By the time everything was processed (CFAT, interview, medical, and security checks) ACop was full. They suggested I switch to RMS Clerk as there were openings. *About a week later I got a call saying that I didn't meet the requirements. *I have my high school diploma and a college diploma but did not have Grade 10 academic math. *They had my application for 10 months and didn't realized I didn't have the requirements. *
> 
> Regardless of when you actually applied, in this statement, you clearly applied for jobs which you were not qualified for. Again, here we differ, as I am fully qualified for the jobs I have applied for. Now I was going to leave this alone but it really bothered me that you continued to blame this oversight on the CF member who was handling your file. Why is it the member's fault that you applied for a job you were not qualified for? Is this an example of you having your "crap" together?
> 
> I feel that I have clearly outlined why it is not necessary for you to relate your experience in such a negative manner to prospective members of the CF. Your situation is different from everyone else's, and is not the typical enrolment. Furthermore you have clearly caused some of your own delays. I could further outline the other many differences between us, as prospective applicant's, but my effort here is not to demean you, but to point out that when you make bold statements you need to be sure you are talking from a position of knowledge.
> 
> I hope that this bit of "reality" has not offended you, it is not my intent.
> 
> Regards,



Not your intent to demean, or offend? Read it again. You don't know my whole story, I don't post my life on here. I have not put the blame on to the CF member as you stated, it was an oversight, the file member told me that. I wasn't whining about it, just put my nose to the books and got what I needed. 
I am tired of people who post "I applied 2 weeks ago and haven't heard a thing", etc. CDN Aviator said it right, it will happen when it happens. 
You are right about one thing, we are completely different, cause your **** smells too. 
By the way, use spell check if you can't spell correctly.


----------



## RDY2SRV12

PrettyMaggie63 said:
			
		

> Not your intent to demean, or offend? Read it again. You don't know my whole story, I don't post my life on here. I have not put the blame on to the CF member as you stated, it was an oversight, the file member told me that. I wasn't whining about it, just put my nose to the books and got what I needed.
> I am tired of people who post "I applied 2 weeks ago and haven't heard a thing", etc. CDN Aviator said it right, it will happen when it happens.
> You are right about one thing, we are completely different, cause your **** smells too.
> By the way, use spell check if you can't spell correctly.



Please show me where and when I ever complained about the process. The fact is I have not. You on the other hand have, on many occasions. You took it upon yourself to comment on my post, without actually reading it accurately, which I have already replied to. I think it is great that you did what you did to qualify yourself. Spell check eh? I think you will find that the only mistakes are in the quotes from your posts. 

For the record;* I posted at the end of my update that I have reached such and such point and it has been 2 months since I applied, that is all*. You seem to be offended by this and took the time to share your "reality".

It is my hope that more people share their positive stories, and less complaints about how long the process can take. CDNAviator is correct, however I feel that his statement is misdirected at me and should be directed at people like you that fill these pages with complaints about "jumping through hoops." You are also correct in your assessment that my feces is also odorous, however I have spent the time and effort cleaning it up, which was the point of my previous reply, not to aggrandize myself. 

I apologize for any misconception of my intent here. I hope that this clears things up.


----------



## PrettyMaggie63

I have more important things to do with my time then sit and read up on other people's back posts. I am putting this to rest, you want to pick everything I have ever said on here apart, knock yourself out.
Go back to gloating about yourself, I'm done with this.


----------



## KeoughJ

Ladies, calm down and who gives a damn. Get back on topic, you guys could settle this via PM's.


----------



## PrettyMaggie63

KeoughJ said:
			
		

> Ladies, calm down and who gives a damn. Get back on topic, you guys could settle this via PM's.



Done.

Thank you KeoughJ, for referring to me as a lady, I appreciate it.


----------



## Scoobydude

Scoobydude said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: December 2011
> First contact: January 2012
> Appointment Scheduled: February 2012
> CFAT: March 2012
> Interview: March 2012
> Medical: March 2012
> References Contacted: Waiting
> Merit listed: Waiting
> Position offered: Waiting
> Sworn in: Waiting
> Basic Training Begins: Waiting




     I forgot to mention my application was originally for the reserves (Crewman) but I had it switched to regular because the trade I was originally interested in opened up  As well as after my Interview/Medical and CFAT (which was all in the same day) I was  told that they would call some time in May-june. Of course thats If I am selected, the Cpt. who conducted my interview stated I was a competitive applicant. Im not sure how much that really actually means but lets hope it carries some weight.


----------



## JorgSlice

It's amazing how all these people have RegF NCM trades such as Infantry and Armoured Soldier and were processed, yet CFRC Vancouver since about October of last year said INF was open for about a month and very few selections and Armoured has always been closed every time I ask them about it. What's the deal? Forces.ca also lists them as not accepting applications since the last eclipse it seems. It'd be nice if I could carry on my family legacy of being Strathconas but not everyone gets what they want (it is my dream CF job but it's always been closed on my end, however I do fancy many other trades).

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Traffic Tech
Trade Choice 2: Ammo Tech
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: 14 March 2008/06 April 2010/17 November 2010
First contact: 05 January 2011
Appointment Scheduled: 05 Jan 2011
CFAT: 14 Mar 2011
Medical: 18 March 2011
Interview: 23 April 2012
References Contacted: 20 April 2011/02 May 2012
Merit listed: Waiting
Position offered: Waiting
Sworn in: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## Scoobydude

JorgSlice said:
			
		

> It's amazing how all these people have RegF NCM trades such as Infantry and Armoured Soldier and were processed, yet CFRC Vancouver since about October of last year said INF was open for about a month and very few selections and Armoured has always been closed every time I ask them about it. What's the deal? Forces.ca also lists them as not accepting applications since the last eclipse it seems. It'd be nice if I could carry on my family legacy of being Strathconas but not everyone gets what they want (it is my dream CF job but it's always been closed on my end, however I do fancy many other trades).
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Traffic Tech
> Trade Choice 2: Ammo Tech
> Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: 14 March 2008/06 April 2010/17 November 2010
> First contact: 05 January 2011
> Appointment Scheduled: 05 Jan 2011
> CFAT: 14 Mar 2011
> Medical: 18 March 2011
> Interview: 23 April 2012
> References Contacted: 20 April 2011/02 May 2012
> Merit listed: Waiting
> Position offered: Waiting
> Sworn in: Waiting
> Basic Training Begins: Waiting



Its funny because I was wondering the exact same thing, I think it all just depends on the recruiting centre.


----------



## johnston90

Recruiting Center: Applied online (CFB Kingston)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Application Date: March 11th, 2012
First Contact: April 11th, 2012
Aptitude Test: April 25th
Medical: June 6th
Interview: June 6th
Merit Listed: N/A
Position Offered: N/A
Enrollment/Swear in: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A


----------



## Mushroom

Scoobydude said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention my application was originally for the reserves (Crewman) but I had it switched to regular because the trade I was originally interested in opened up  As well as after my Interview/Medical and CFAT (which was all in the same day) I was  told that they would call some time in May-june.



May/June for C.E? I've heard from a few people engineer selections arnt untill August? anyone else hear this?

Also, just curious, you mentioned switching to reg force because of C.E, why didnt you want to work as a crewman in the reg?


----------



## John_NL

Recruiting Centre: Online App - Newfoundland
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Infantry
Trade 2: Med tech
Trade 3: Intell Op
Application Date: May 17, 2012
First Contact: ---Waiting---
CFAT: ---Waiting---
Medical: ---Waiting---
Interview: ---Waiting---
Merit Listed : ---Waiting---
Position Offered: ---Waiting---
Enrolment: ---Waiting---
Swearing in: ---Waiting---
BMQ: ---Waiting---


----------



## Scoobydude

Mushroom said:
			
		

> May/June for C.E? I've heard from a few people engineer selections arnt untill August? anyone else hear this?
> 
> Also, just curious, you mentioned switching to reg force because of C.E, why didnt you want to work as a crewman in the reg?



Haha I was told I'd get a call May/June, but who knows, could be August  Reg Crewman isn't open, I was going for Res Crewman you see. I want to be in the forces as a full time job not just as a part time, partially why I had the switch.

Where did you hear that C.E selection is in August?


----------



## Spark

I was also told during my interview for C.E. that the next selection date was in August. However, there is always the possiblity of earlier placement due to spots being open, etc.


----------



## Mushroom

Scoobydude said:
			
		

> Where did you hear that C.E selection is in August?




I got August from a few members on the board as well as working at DND I've heard some things on the matter which was reaffirmed (or at least in my head) when I spoke to my file manager on Monday to make sure all my paperwork was in order and he said I was fine but even if I wasn't selections were not for awhile. But who knows, the military isn't known for its organizational skills.


----------



## Scoobydude

Mushroom said:
			
		

> I got August from a few members on the board as well as working at DND I've heard some things on the matter which was reaffirmed (or at least in my head) when I spoke to my file manager on Monday to make sure all my paperwork was in order and he said I was fine but even if I wasn't selections were not for awhile. But who knows, the military isn't known for its organizational skills.




 Hmm well I see, that makes a lot of sense. Well thank you for that bit of information, I have been trying to contact my recruiting centre just to clarify some things but its been proving to be hassle. No one ever answers the phone and if I leave a message obviously no one is going to actually reply back to it, but I leave a message regardless just in case.


----------



## Ryan28

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Armored Soldier
Application Date: December 21st, 2011
First Contact: April 6th, 2012
Aptitude Test: April 19th, 2012
Medical: May 8th, 2012
Interview: May 8th, 2012
Merit Listed: Waiting 
Position Offered: Waiting
Enrollment/Swear in: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting

The Captain that interviewed me told me that the selections for infantry are in June, August and November. The combat engineer selection is in August.  Best of luck to all!


----------



## JorgSlice

Ryan28 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Armored Soldier
> Application Date: December 21st, 2011
> First Contact: April 6th, 2012
> Aptitude Test: April 19th, 2012
> Medical: May 8th, 2012
> Interview: May 8th, 2012
> Merit Listed: Waiting
> Position Offered: Waiting
> Enrollment/Swear in: Waiting
> Basic Training Begins: Waiting
> 
> The Captain that interviewed me told me that the selections for infantry are in June, August and November. The combat engineer selection is in August. From what I can tell the chances of getting into the infantry are slim at the moment so don't hold your breath. Best of luck to all!



CFRC Van let you select Armoured!? WHY!? Why does this always happen when I change my trade selections!? They're not supposed to be accepting applications   as per forces.ca .... Not fair at all. Oh well, at least I can go be a Traffic Tech or other for a number of years and see if I'm still agile enough to go roll with the Cats


----------



## Ryan28

They didn't say they were taking armored or not. But since they let me apply for it I am guessing they are. As for forces.ca I would take their postings with a grain of salt. The site says they are not taking infantry, but they are. Always check with the recruiting center.


----------



## JorgSlice

Ryan28 said:
			
		

> They didn't say they were taking armored or not. But since they let me apply for it I am guessing they are. As for forces.ca I would take their postings with a grain of salt. The site says they are not taking infantry, but they are. Always check with the recruiting center.



Well any time I even put a closed trade as #3 they said "You can't, it's closed..." etc.

Forces.ca is current and reflects the CFRG(National) trade openings. They said "don't get your hopes up for Infantry" because the spot(s) probably only opened because someone VR'd out of basic or retired. As far as I was aware, Infantry is still over their "war footing" (I think it's called a Manning Limit now right?).

It's too late for me to go and change to Armoured even if it was accepting, I've already done my interview and in the process of being merit listed etc. They wouldn't be happy if I asked them to change it... again.


----------



## Donny

Ryan28 said:
			
		

> They didn't say they were taking armored or not. But since they let me apply for it I am guessing they are. As for forces.ca I would take their postings with a grain of salt. The site says they are not taking infantry, but they are. Always check with the recruiting center.



I find the website is not accurate. Every time when the website says accepting applications, my local RC says its closed. When i call the national RC they always say "check the website, its pretty accurate"


----------



## Donny

JorgSlice said:
			
		

> Well any time I even put a closed trade as #3 they said "You can't, it's closed..." etc.
> 
> Forces.ca is current and reflects the CFRG(National) trade openings. They said "don't get your hopes up for Infantry" because the spot(s) probably only opened because someone VR'd out of basic or retired. As far as I was aware, Infantry is still over their "war footing" (I think it's called a Manning Limit now right?).
> 
> It's too late for me to go and change to Armoured even if it was accepting, I've already done my interview and in the process of being merit listed etc. They wouldn't be happy if I asked them to change it... again.



You are right, i have tried adding second and third choice and they said i have to wait till they get opened.


----------



## Scoobydude

I had the exact same thing happen to me with CFRC Vancouver, I find it interesting how some people get to apply for trades that are closed and others are flat out told you can't. I've also had a recruiter say " the website is pathetically out dated" yet when I phone the centre I'm told to just look on the site. To me it seems like it all depends on your luck as to who is working the day you phone.


----------



## Donny

Scoobydude said:
			
		

> I had the exact same thing happen to me with CFRC Vancouver, I find it interesting how some people get to apply for trades that are closed and others are flat out told you can't. I've also had a recruiter say " the website is pathetically out dated" yet when I phone the centre I'm told to just look on the site. To me it seems like it all depends on your luck as to who is working the day you phone.



That is true. 
Also different RCs give different answers. My local RC would tell me a selection date then i called a different RC and the recruiter right away looked up and told me the selection date.


----------



## joljenni

Regular/Reserve: Regular
Recruiting center: applied online, application transferred to the Hamilton Recruiting Center
Trade 1: Artillery soldier
Trade 2: Infantry soldier
Trade 3: N/A
Date applied: April 23rd, 2012
Date contacted: May 2nd, 2012
Aptitude, Medical and Interview: May 24th, 2012

I hope everything goes well! I am really excited! It seems to be moving rather quickly which is fantastic, though I have been informed about the hurry up and wait theme with the recruiting centers.


----------



## KeoughJ

joljenni said:
			
		

> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Recruiting center: applied online, application transferred to the Hamilton Recruiting Center
> Trade 1: Artillery soldier
> Trade 2: Infantry soldier
> Trade 3: N/A
> Date applied: April 23rd, 2012
> Date contacted: May 2nd, 2012
> Aptitude, Medical and Interview: May 24th, 2012
> 
> I hope everything goes well! I am really excited! It seems to be moving rather quickly which is fantastic, though I have been informed about the hurry up and wait theme with the recruiting centers.



Wow that is quick. Same RC as you, everyone there is very nice and seem to try there best to help you out. Hopefully the trend of a speedy process continues for ya. best of luck!


----------



## joljenni

Thank-you! I am very excited! I think I'm psyching myself out actually! I've wanted this for years and now that its finally happening I'm worried I'll completely bomb all the tests, even though I was an honours student.  Oh well, they say a little bit of nerves keeps you on your toes, let's hope that's true!


----------



## jemcgrg

Recruiting Centre: Fredericton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade 1: Signals Officer
Trade 2: AEC
Trade 3: EME
Application Date: Feb 2010
First Contact: March 2010
CFAT: Completed March 2010
Medical: This will be my second. April 26th 2012!
Interview: -- May 22, 2012
Merit Listed: --
Position Offered: --
Enrolment: --
Swearing in: --
BM0Q: --


Interview in less than two hours. Starting to get nervous even though I've done it before and aced it. lol.


----------



## Donny

jemcgrg said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Fredericton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade 1: Signals Officer
> Trade 2: AEC
> Trade 3: EME
> Application Date: Feb 2010
> First Contact: March 2010
> CFAT: Completed March 2010
> Medical: This will be my second. April 26th 2012!
> Interview: -- May 22, 2012
> Merit Listed: --
> Position Offered: --
> Enrolment: --
> Swearing in: --
> BM0Q: --
> 
> 
> Interview in less than two hours. Starting to get nervous even though I've done it before and aced it. lol.


I have done update interview. You shouldn't have to worry about it as you clearly know what are the questions going to be. Good luck!


----------



## jemcgrg

Turns out it didn't matter. I went there, they sat me down and told me they screwed up and despite all the processing they've done so far they overlooked the fact that my degree doesn't qualify me for Sigs.


----------



## ttlbmg

That sucks, I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you get picked up for another trade that you picked. Good luck!


----------



## Donny

Thats really frustrating. You still have two other choices


----------



## KanD

-UPDATE-

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 2: Signals Officer
Trade Choice 3: Construction Engineering Officer
Application Date: March 5, 2012
First Contact: April 25th, 2012
Aptitude Test: May 22nd, 2012
Interview:
Medical:
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## brent164

Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Reserve Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NCI Op
Trade Choice 2: X
Trade Choice 3: X
Application Date: - March 2010 April 2, 2012
First Contact: March 2010 April 2, 2012 
Aptitude Test: April 2010 
Interview: April 2010 April 30, 2012
Medical: April 2010 April 30, 2012
Merit Listed: May 22, 2012 
Position Offered: x
Enrollment/Swear in: x
Basic Training Begins: x

Called the recruiting center today and was told by the recruiter that I've been merit listed! He also mentioned that the NCI Op trade isn't moving right now and I should hear back right away when it does. 
Hoping to go to BMQ this summer sometime.


----------



## jemcgrg

Donny said:
			
		

> Thats really frustrating. You still have two other choices



Thanks but my other choices one required the same trade so that eliminates that one and the third isn't open now... Soo... Yeah. Back to square one.


----------



## lumberjack

Hello everyone! I'm a new applicant, and thought I'd post my processes thus far.

Recruiting center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
NCM/Officer: NCM
Trade 1: Military Police
Trade 2: Combat Engineer
Trade 3: N/A
Date applied: May 2, 2012
CFAT: May 23, 2012 - Passed
Interview: May 29, 2012

Nothing but good things to say about the folks at the CFRC Toronto; they seem very professional and eager to make the process as smooth and as fast as possible. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## cloudstryker

brent164 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: NCI Op
> Trade Choice 2: X
> Trade Choice 3: X
> Application Date: - March 2010 April 2, 2012
> First Contact: March 2010 April 2, 2012
> Aptitude Test: April 2010
> Interview: April 2010 April 30, 2012
> Medical: April 2010 April 30, 2012
> Merit Listed: May 22, 2012
> Position Offered: x
> Enrollment/Swear in: x
> Basic Training Begins: x
> 
> Called the recruiting center today and was told by the recruiter that I've been merit listed! He also mentioned that the NCI Op trade isn't moving right now and I should hear back right away when it does.
> Hoping to go to BMQ this summer sometime.



Best of luck! I am also applying to NCI Op as well.


----------



## cloudstryker

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NCI Op
Trade Choice 2: X
Trade Choice 3: X
Application Date: - January 2011 / March 2012
First Contact: February 2011 / April 2012
Aptitude Test: February 2011 (AESOP)
Interview: April 30, 2012
Medical: March 2012
Merit Listed: x
Position Offered: x
Enrollment/Swear in: x
Basic Training Begins: x

I am really excited to be part of the Royal Canadian Navy! Waiting patiently like everyone else, best of luck to all the current applicants!


----------



## Habs

Recruiting Center: CFRC Charlottetown
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured Crewman 
Application Date: March 2012
First Contact: May 2012
Aptitude Test: May 2012
Interview: May 2012
Medical: May 2012
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment/Swear in: 
Basic Training Begins: 

Looking forward to serving with the armour... hopefully going to Aldershot/Gagetown this summer!


----------



## Connorp23

Recruiting Center: Online/  First - CFRC Kitchener      Then- CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: - March 18, 2012
First Contact: March 20th - confirmed receipt of supporting documents
Second Contact: March 21st - informing me that I was eligible to be processed for Infantry
Aptitude Test: April 26th, 2012
Interview: May 1, 2012 - File transferred to Hamilton CFRC, Interview May 25th, 2012
Medical: May 1, 2012 - May 25th, 2012
Merit Listed: x (Interviewer told me I would be merit listed by next week)
Position Offered: x
Enrollment/Swear in: x
Basic Training Begins: x

Great news after the interview. I was told that I was highly competitive, and that I should be chosen for the first selection, June 11th. Hoping this all works out! Best of luck to everyone else


----------



## Musclecar

Recruiting Center: CFRC Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Aptitude Test: May 28, 2012
Interview: June 18 2012
Medical: June 18 2012
Air Crew Selection:x
Merit Listed:X 
Position Offered: x
Enrollment/Swear in: x
Basic Training Begins: x

In 2005, I left my job as a mechanic to attend University so I could become a military pilot, and it is finally happening. I am incredibly excited by the whole process - so we shall see what happens!


----------



## 032_or_bust

Recruiting Center: CFRC-D Edmonton	
Regular/Reserve: Regular (Airforce)
Officer/NCM: Officer (Direct Entry)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: X
Trade Choice 3: X
Application Date: February 2012
First Contact: March 2012
Aptitude Test: April 2012 
Interview: April 20th, 2012
Medical: April 20th, 2012
Merit Listed: May 2012 (Upon completion of cyclopelgic refraction.)
Aircrew Selection: Scheduled for June 18th-23rd

Position Offered: x
Enrollment/Swear in: x
Basic: x


----------



## jemcgrg

032_or_bust said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC-D Edmonton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular (Airforce)
> Officer/NCM: Officer (Direct Entry)
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot
> Trade Choice 2: X
> Trade Choice 3: X
> Application Date: February 2012
> First Contact: March 2012
> Aptitude Test: April 2012
> Interview: April 20th, 2012
> Medical: April 20th, 2012
> Merit Listed: May 2012 (Upon completion of cyclopelgic refraction.)
> Aircrew Selection: Scheduled for June 18th-23rd
> 
> Position Offered: x
> Enrollment/Swear in: x
> Basic: x



Good Luck! The simulation isn't easy!


----------



## snyper21

Small correction 032_Or_bust,
I believe you get merit listed only once you successfully complete Aircrew Selection.


----------



## C-Aitchison

Recruiting Center: Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Control Officer
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence Officer
Trade Choice 3: Logistics Officer
Application Date: January, 2012
First Contacted: February 2012
References contacted: Unknown
CFAT completed : March, 2012
Medical completed: Refresh done on a previous application originally exempted me from this, new one scheduled for Monday June 4th.
Interview completed : March, 2012
Medical Received: June, 2012
Referances Contacted: Unknown
Position Offered: Aerospace Control Officer
Merit listed: April 2012
Swearing in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Summer 2013
Aircrew Selection: June 20th


----------



## Shiggalowe

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Trade Choice 2: Infantry Soldier ( V4, not qualified)
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soldier (V4, not qualified)
Application Date: Early March 2012
First Contacted: March 28, 2012
CFAT completed : April 11, 2012
Medical completed: April 11, 2012 
Interview completed : April 11, 2012
Merit listed: -
Swearing in: -
Basic Training Begins: -

I haven't been in touch with CFRC Calgary for a few weeks but last time I spoke with the Cpl handling my file he had confirmed that all the forms I had needed from my family physician and optometrist had been received and added to my file. As far as I know I'm still in the running and being processed so fingers crossed. Here's hoping for some good news when I call and check in next week.  :cdnsalute:


----------



## saskcowboy13

Recruiting Center: Online/CFRC Regina
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armored Crewman
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: - December 30, 2011
First Contact: February 7, 2012 - confirmed receipt of supporting documents
Aptitude Test: May 15, 2012
Interview: May 15, 2012
Medical: May 15, 2012
Merit Listed:  Unsure, as I never got called to confirm Merit List Status
Position Offered: June 1, 2012 (Armored Crewman)
Enrollment/Swear in: TBA
Basic Training Begins: June 25, 2012 (My Birthday)
Total Time from Application to BMQ start: 6 Months

Well it finally happened, I got the call today! Nervous as hell but excited as i got called much sooner then anticipated. Excited to join the CF family/team!
If anyone else on the forums is also gonna be in R0452E Give me a shout!


----------



## JorgSlice

saskcowboy13 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Online/CFRC Regina
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Armored Crewman
> Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: - December 30, 2011
> First Contact: February 7, 2012 - confirmed receipt of supporting documents
> Aptitude Test: May 15, 2012
> Interview: May 15, 2012
> Medical: May 15, 2012
> Merit Listed:  Unsure, as I never got called to confirm Merit List Status
> Position Offered: June 1, 2012 (Armored Crewman)
> Enrollment/Swear in: TBA
> Basic Training Begins: June 25, 2012 (My Birthday)
> Total Time from Application to BMQ start: 6 Months
> 
> Well it finally happened, I got the call today! Nervous as hell but excited as i got called much sooner then anticipated. Excited to join the CF family/team!
> If anyone else on the forums is also gonna be in R0452E Give me a shout!



Another Blackhatter... not fair.


----------



## Donny

saskcowboy13 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Online/CFRC Regina
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Armored Crewman
> Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: - December 30, 2011
> First Contact: February 7, 2012 - confirmed receipt of supporting documents
> Aptitude Test: May 15, 2012
> Interview: May 15, 2012
> Medical: May 15, 2012
> Merit Listed:  Unsure, as I never got called to confirm Merit List Status
> Position Offered: June 1, 2012 (Armored Crewman)
> Enrollment/Swear in: TBA
> Basic Training Begins: June 25, 2012 (My Birthday)
> Total Time from Application to BMQ start: 6 Months
> 
> Well it finally happened, I got the call today! Nervous as hell but excited as i got called much sooner then anticipated. Excited to join the CF family/team!
> If anyone else on the forums is also gonna be in R0452E Give me a shout!



Congratulations!


----------



## Scoobydude

saskcowboy13 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Online/CFRC Regina
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Armored Crewman
> Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: - December 30, 2011
> First Contact: February 7, 2012 - confirmed receipt of supporting documents
> Aptitude Test: May 15, 2012
> Interview: May 15, 2012
> Medical: May 15, 2012
> Merit Listed:  Unsure, as I never got called to confirm Merit List Status
> Position Offered: June 1, 2012 (Armored Crewman)
> Enrollment/Swear in: TBA
> Basic Training Begins: June 25, 2012 (My Birthday)
> Total Time from Application to BMQ start: 6 Months
> 
> Well it finally happened, I got the call today! Nervous as hell but excited as i got called much sooner then anticipated. Excited to join the CF family/team!
> If anyone else on the forums is also gonna be in R0452E Give me a shout!




Thats an awesome birthday present, little jealous


----------



## Habs

Recruiting Center: CFRC Charlottetown
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured Crewman
Application Date: March 2012
First Contact: May 2012
Aptitude Test: May 2012
Interview: May 2012
Medical: May 2012
Merit Listed: N/A
Position Offered: June 1, 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: June 7, 2012
Basic Training Begins: ???

Got the call! Wow! What a feeling!


----------



## saskcowboy13

Habs said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Charlottetown
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Armoured Crewman
> Application Date: March 2012
> First Contact: May 2012
> Aptitude Test: May 2012
> Interview: May 2012
> Medical: May 2012
> Merit Listed: N/A
> Position Offered: June 1, 2012
> Enrollment/Swear in: June 7, 2012
> Basic Training Begins: ???
> 
> Got the call! Wow! What a feeling!



Congrats ma good to see another black beret making it in!!


----------



## seawolf

seawolf said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Online - File transferred to CFRC Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer - DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Logistics
> Trade Choice 2: Armour
> Trade Choice 3: ACSO
> Application Date: - November 22, 2011  (initially reserve - changed app to Reg force officially Feb 1, 2012)
> First Contact: December 13, 2011 - confirmed receipt of supporting documents
> Aptitude Test: June 4, 2012 - PASSED
> ACSO Test: June 18, 2012
> Interview: July 3, 2012
> Medical: July 3, 2012
> Merit Listed: x
> Position Offered: x
> Enrollment/Swear in: x
> Basic Training Begins: x



Just had my CFAT this morning. I passed no problem and qualified as Officer - that's pretty much all they told me about the CFAT.
They initially thought they would do my medical today too, but the Med staff were too busy. Also, I was informed they do the ACSO test there. I booked that for June 18th and then Medical/Interview for July 3rd.

More hurry up and wait.


----------



## Jhunt

CFRC: Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:Traffic Tech (was supply)
Trade Choice 2: Supply
Trade Choice 3:RMS
Application Date:June 28 2011
Verification of former service: Arrived Sept 22 2011 (could not move forward in the process without it)
Aptitude completed : did not need/previous service
Med Files from previous service: Arrived 22 Oct 2011 (could not move forward in the process without it)
Interview: Oct 31 2011
Medical: Oct 31 2011
Merit Listed: December 2011 (did traffic tech interview may 14 2012, awaiting merit listing for it)
Position Offered: June 4 RMS Air
Basic Training Begins:July 14 report date


----------



## saskcowboy13

Recruiting Center: Online/CFRC Regina
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armored Crewman
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: - December 30, 2011
First Contact: February 7, 2012 - confirmed receipt of supporting documents
Aptitude Test: May 15, 2012
Interview: May 15, 2012
Medical: May 15, 2012
Merit Listed:  Unsure, as I never got called to confirm Merit List Status
Position Offered: June 1, 2012 (Armored Crewman)
Enrollment/Swear in: June 18, 2012
Basic Training Begins: June 25, 2012 (My Birthday)
Total Time from Application to BMQ start: 6 Months

UPDATE: Swearing in finalized for June 18th, 2012


----------



## Scoobydude

Scoobydude said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: December 2011
> First contact: January 2012
> Appointment Scheduled: February 2012
> CFAT: March 2012
> Interview: March 2012
> Medical: March 2012
> References Contacted: June 5th 2012
> Merit listed: Waiting
> Position offered: Waiting
> Sworn in: Waiting
> Basic Training Begins: Waiting



UPDATE: References contacted today


----------



## Habs

saskcowboy13 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Online/CFRC Regina
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Armored Crewman
> Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: - December 30, 2011
> First Contact: February 7, 2012 - confirmed receipt of supporting documents
> Aptitude Test: May 15, 2012
> Interview: May 15, 2012
> Medical: May 15, 2012
> Merit Listed:  Unsure, as I never got called to confirm Merit List Status
> Position Offered: June 1, 2012 (Armored Crewman)
> Enrollment/Swear in: June 18, 2012
> Basic Training Begins: June 25, 2012 (My Birthday)
> Total Time from Application to BMQ start: 6 Months
> 
> UPDATE: Swearing in finalized for June 18th, 2012



My crewman brother! Congrats!!


----------



## Shiggalowe

Shiggalowe said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
> Regular/Reserve: Reg
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: ACISS
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry Soldier ( V4, not qualified)
> Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soldier (V4, not qualified)
> Application Date: Early March 2012
> First Contacted: March 28, 2012
> CFAT completed : April 11, 2012
> Medical completed: April 11, 2012
> Interview completed : April 11, 2012
> Merit listed: -
> Swearing in: -
> Basic Training Begins: -
> 
> I haven't been in touch with CFRC Calgary for a few weeks but last time I spoke with the Cpl handling my file he had confirmed that all the forms I had needed from my family physician and optometrist had been received and added to my file. As far as I know I'm still in the running and being processed so fingers crossed. Here's hoping for some good news when I call and check in next week.  :cdnsalute:



I called CFRC Calgary today and was offered a position and took it without a moments hesitation! Never found out when I was merit listed but I would assume it was late May early June 


Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Trade Choice 2: Infantry Soldier ( V4, not qualified)
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soldier (V4, not qualified)
Application Date: Early March 2012
First Contacted: March 28, 2012
CFAT completed : April 11, 2012
Medical completed: April 11, 2012 
Interview completed : April 11, 2012
Merit listed: May-June 2012
Swearing in: July 11, 2012
Basic Training Begins: July 16, 2012


----------



## Donny

congratulations!
They didn't call you with the offer and  when you happened to call them they offered? that's awesome. Looks like everything went pretty fast for you.


----------



## Shiggalowe

Thanks Donny!

Haha I guess they must have got caught up with things and I kind of got swept up under the rug in a sense. I'm really stoked to start training (though I'll be missing my sister's wedding, bummer  :-\, but she understands) and amped up for getting past all the hurdles I didn't clear when I applied last year.


----------



## mouse604

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery-Air
Trade Choice 2: Artillery-Field
Trade Choice 3: Ammo Tech
Application Date: July, 2011
First Contacted: Feb, 2012
CFAT completed : previously completed
Medical completed: March 5, 2012 
Interview completed : March 26, 2012
Merit listed: March 28, 2012
Job offer: June 6, 2012 -Artillery-Air
Swearing in: July 4, 2012
Basic Training Begins: July 16, 2012


----------



## aesop081

mouse604 said:
			
		

> Trade Choice 1: Artillery-Air



I'm going to assume you mean "Artillery - Air defence".......right ?

Just because you know some 17 year-old CoD king is going to think he can be a super-duper aircraft gunner right from civvy street.


----------



## Vanillaueva

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Geomatics Technician
Trade Choice 2: Meteorological Technician
Trade Choice 3: Weapons Engineering Technician
Application Date: - February 14, 2012
Aptitude Test: November, 2011 (From previous unsuccessful ROTP application)
Interview: April 4, 2012
Medical: April 4, 2012
Merit Listed:  Not sure but was told that I'd already been merit listed when I called on April 30th.
Position Offered: June 4, 2012 (Geomatics Technician)
Enrollment/Swear in: June 12, 2012
Basic Training Begins: June 25, 2012


----------



## Vanillaueva

I was also told that there were only seven GEO TECH spots nation-wide for this fiscal year. I am currently counting my blessings.


----------



## saskcowboy13

Vanillaueva said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Geomatics Technician
> Trade Choice 2: Meteorological Technician
> Trade Choice 3: Weapons Engineering Technician
> Application Date: - February 14, 2012
> Aptitude Test: November, 2011 (From previous unsuccessful ROTP application)
> Interview: April 4, 2012
> Medical: April 4, 2012
> Merit Listed:  Not sure but was told that I'd already been merit listed when I called on April 30th.
> Position Offered: June 4, 2012 (Geomatics Technician)
> Enrollment/Swear in: June 12, 2012
> Basic Training Begins: June 25, 2012



Good to see someone else of the forums going to BMQ on the 25th! Congrats and see ya there!


----------



## Mab163

Little update.

Recruiting Center: Post/Montreal 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer DEO
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: X
Trade Choice 3: X
Application Date: Second time = January 31st 2012, First time = 2006
First Contact: February 7th 2012, confirmed receipt of documents
Second Contact: May 16th 2012, documents transfered to Montreal Recruiting Center
Aptitude Test: January 2006
Interview: June 2012
Medical: June 2012
ACS: To be confirmed, waiting the completion of my PPL
Merit Listed: X
Position Offered: X
Enrollment/Swear in: X
Basic Training Begins: X


----------



## DaveJT

DaveJT said:
			
		

> Update
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Hamilton (now Kingston)
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade 1: Combat Engineer _(was Infantry)_
> Trade 2: Traffic Tech _(was Combat Engineer)_
> Trade 3: Weapons Tech _(was Intelligence Operator)_
> Application Date: April 1 2011 (Reapplied September 2011, Re-Reapplied March 23, 2012)
> First Contact: April 14, 2011
> C.F.A.T.: Completed June 2011
> Short Interview: July 2011
> Medical: April 26, 2012
> Interview: April 26, 2012
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Enrollment:
> Swearing in:
> B.M.Q.:
> 
> My blood pressure was crazy high _(179/112 - HR 115)_ the date of my medical, because I was almost late for it. I now have to get the all clear from my family doctor, but since my pressure was more normal _(127/92)_, still a little high but I was still anxious about it when I saw him on May 3, that should go smoothly. My doc just wants me to complete a physical with him, which is set for May 24.
> 
> As for my interview, everything went well; I was told I was competitive for every trade, and they were all still open. The only issue arising from that was a legal one, but not of my own. Since I may potentially be called as a witness against a person practicing law without a license, I was told this could delay my processing because that could show I "may" not be available for training. What I need to do now is verify that I am not needed, which in my own opinion _(as a licensed Paralegal)_, I am not. This issue should be cleared up before my physical on the 24th.
> 
> What I have learned from all of this is to make sure you are relaxed before your medical by being early :facepalm:, and try to clear up anything that might prevent you from doing anything, even for one day, before going in. Try to make sure absolutely nothing will prevent you from going where ever you need to go, whenever they need you to go there.
> 
> Cheers,



I finally handed in the last of the medical forms that I was supposed to get filled in today, and had already cleared up the other issue two weeks ago; now I just have to wait and see. A couple of my references let me know that they had already been contacted, so hopefully that lessens the amount of time before I get merit listed.  If only I had a crystal ball that would let me know how long that takes!


----------



## jordonoakley

Regular/Reserve: regular
Officer/ncm: ncm
Trade 1: meteorological technician
Application date: april 15th
First contact: may 1
Cfat: may 3
Medical and interview: may 28
Merit listed: June 8
Position offered:
Basic training starts:


----------



## theWONDER8

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary 
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer 
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Technician 
Trade Choice 3: X
Application Date: March 28, 2012
First Contact: April 18, 2012
Second Contact: N/A
Aptitude Test: May 8, 2012
Interview: May 8, 2012
Medical: May 8, 2012
PT Test: May 23, 2012
Merit Listed: X
Position Offered: X
Enrollment/Swear in: X
Basic Training Begins: X


----------



## M_M

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reg Force
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Medical Officer (MOTP)
Trade Choice 2: X
Trade Choice 3: X
Application Date: Jan 20, 2012
First Contact: Jan 23, 2012 - waiver required from North Bay
Second Contact: Feb 24, 2012 - waiver accepted, file tx from North Bay to Toronto 
Aptitude Test: N/A*
Interview: March 29, 2012
Medical: March 29, 2012 and April 12, 2012 (make sure they request your med docs from your releasing base and NOT Ottawa if you've been out less than 6 months! I had to go back for my part 2 because of it.)
PT Test: N/A
Merit Listed: ? not sure when it happened
Position Offered: June 4, 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: July 4, 2012
Basic Training Begins: N/A*

* this is a re-enrolment within 6 months of release, timings & events may not be/are not typical.


----------



## Spark

Spark said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry
> Trade Choice 3: -
> Application Date: - November 22nd 2011
> First Contact: December 21st 2011
> Aptitude Test: January 4th 2012
> Interview: April 2nd, 2012
> Medical: February 24th 2012
> Merit Listed: Late April/Early May
> Position Offered: x
> Enrollment/Swear in: x
> Basic Training Begins: x



I went to the RC to check on the status of my application and was told that I was merit listed in late April/ early May.
Fingers are crossed for this coming August selection!


----------



## fergusnative

Recruiting Center: Online/CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: X
Trade Choice 3: X
Application Date: - December 12, 2011
First Contact: December 20, 2012 - confirmed receipt of supporting documents
Aptitude Test: June, 5 2012
Interview: July 4, 2012
Medical: July, 4 2012
Merit Listed:  X
Position Offered: X
Enrollment/Swear in: X
Basic Training Begins: X
I really hope I get into training this summer, despite how late my interview and medical are. I cannot take working for the casino anymore! I hope I stand a good chance.. I workout everyday, play baseball have a diploma in Police Foundations, and I'm 24 and know what I want and want to achieve in my life. I am a little nervous about the interview. I hope I do well. I will post more info after July 4th (interview and medical)


----------



## Jarry

Recruiting Center: Montreal recruit center
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Feb 2012 (tried in 2011 but post was closed)
First Contacted: Feb, 2012
CFAT completed : previously completed at the age of 16 for reserve force
Medical completed: april, 2012
Interview completed : 14 may, 2012
Merit listed: 14 may, 2012
Refference contacted: 12 june 2012
Selection date: 8 august
Job offer: -
Swearing in:-
Basic Training Begins: -
Crossing finger too for the selection in august... I curently have a very nice job but its my always dream to be in the canadian force and having a more tuff and challenging job. Good luck to you all! Hope we will se each other in bmq soon!


----------



## cloudstryker

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NCI Op
Trade Choice 2: X
Trade Choice 3: X
Application Date: - January 2011 / March 2012
First Contact: February 2011 / April 2012
Aptitude Test: February 2011 (AESOP)
Interview: April 30, 2012
Medical: March 2012
Merit Listed: May 30, 2012
Position Offered: June 6, 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: July 4, 2012
Basic Training Begins: July 16, 2012


I am very honored and excited to join the Canadian Forces - Royal Canadian Navy!


----------



## saskcowboy13

cloudstryker said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: NCI Op
> Trade Choice 2: X
> Trade Choice 3: X
> Application Date: - January 2011 / March 2012
> First Contact: February 2011 / April 2012
> Aptitude Test: February 2011 (AESOP)
> Interview: April 30, 2012
> Medical: March 2012
> Merit Listed: May 30, 2012
> Position Offered: June 6, 2012
> Enrollment/Swear in: July 4, 2012
> Basic Training Begins: July 16, 2012
> 
> 
> I am very honored and excited to join the Canadian Forces - Royal Canadian Navy!



Congratulations! Maybe we will cross paths some time a CFLRS!
Kelton


----------



## Ryan28

*Update*
Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Armored Soldier
Application Date: December 21st, 2011
First Contact: April 6th, 2012
Aptitude Test: April 19th, 2012
Medical: May 8th, 2012
Interview: May 8th, 2012
Merit Listed: June 2 - 4 
Position Offered: June 13th Armored Soldier (Declined Offer)
Enrollment/Swear in: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting

I decided that I would rather wait for a trade that I really want then to just wing it. There are a lot of people wanting to get into armored soldier so it would be wrong of me to accept it. They will enjoy it more than I would. Please offer me infantry!  :nod:


----------



## philippe_heb

Update :

Recruiting Center: Sherbrooke
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM (NCM-SEP)
Trade Choice 1: ATIS 
Trade Choice 2: WENG
Trade Choice 3: EO
Application Date: january 2011
Reapplication date: february 2012
Medical : March 2012
Interview : March 2012
Merit listed : June 2012
Position Offered :
Merit Listed :
Basic Training Begins:

Between March and June, we were waiting for Ottawa's medical evaluation.

Selections are in August for NCM-SEP

Captain said my file is competitive and I have very good chance to be pick. Can't wait


----------



## Maxadia

RDJP said:
			
		

> Finally received a reply on the checking of my previous service record - all is good, they're looking to get me down next month for an aptitude, medical, and interview.
> 
> Recruiting Centre: 78th Field Battery, Red Deer, AB
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade 1: Artillery
> Trade 2: Communications
> Trade 3: Logistics
> Application Date: December 7th
> First Contact: Jan. 2012
> CFAT: April 24th, 2012
> Medical: April 24th, 2012
> Interview: April 24th, 2012 (all three to be done simultaneously in Calgary)
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Swearing in:
> BMQ: Hopefully this coming July.




Received word today that all my processing is complete, and to expect a call from the unit in a few weeks.  Not so sure I'll make summer rotation for Basic.


----------



## Waters81

Update:



Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Construction Tech
Application Date: Jan.2008 (Originally)
Reapplication date: Jan.19.2012 (Online)
Medical booked: Apr.23
Interview booked:May.2 
*Merit Listed: June.14*
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins: 

A fantastic start to a Wednesday. Just got off the phone with Toronto RC and was informed that I was merit listed as of June.14th.  I cant even begin to explain how bloody great it feels to get that news after chasing this for 4 years, I can only imagine how it would feel to be offered a position. I will be wearing this shit eating grin for the rest of the week, and it'll definitely give me a little added boost for this weekends 'Spartan Race.   Fingers crossed for August selections.

If there's one thing I can say it's never give up.

Good luck to everyone who is going through the process.


----------



## ken.w2402

ken.w2402 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
> Trade Choice 2: Armour Officer
> Trade Choice 3: Pilot
> Application Date: May 3rd, 2011 (In person at RC)
> First Contact: Mid-July, 2011
> Aptitude Test: July 27th 2011
> Interview: August 15th
> Medical: August 4th 2012 (Yes, my medical happened BEFORE the interview… apparently my CFAT score really impressed them or something)
> Merit Listed: January 2012
> Position Offered: January 27th, 2012 (I refused, see explanation below)
> Enrollment/Swear in: x
> Basic Training Begins: x
> 
> 
> I applied immediately following my graduation from McGill. It took a good two months until they finally contacted me in mid-July for the CFAT, after which immediately followed the medical and finally the interview. It all happened so fast, as though they were trying to fill out the last openings for September.
> 
> Of course, perhaps it’s a manifestation of Murphy’s Law, a minor issue came up at my medical and my file had to be sent to Ottawa for review, which delayed the whole process till January. As soon as I got onto the Merit List however, I got a call on January 27th offering me a spot on the BMOQ starting on Feb. 13th.
> 
> The problem was that, by then, I had already taken up a manager job at this company and had just received a generous promotion. Feeling far too guilty, I declined the offer and asked to be called at a later time in the Spring, after I’ve had some time to make some actual contributions at my current job worthy of the promotion.
> 
> Well, the joke’s on me, now that I’m finally ready to quit my job and join the Army, all positions are closed until further notice.
> 
> Moral of the story: when you get the call, don’t hesitate like I did!



Update:

Recruiting Center: Montreal 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2: Armour Officer
Trade Choice 3: Pilot
Application Date: May 3rd, 2011 (In person at RC)
First Contact: Mid-July, 2011
Aptitude Test: July 27th 2011
Interview: August 15th
Medical: August 4th 2012
Merit Listed: January 2012
Position Offered: June 21st 2012, Infantry Officer
Enrollment/Swear in: TBD
Basic Training Begins: October 29th 2012

Just got the call 10 minutes ago offering me the Inf O position for the second time.... needless to say I accepted immediately.


----------



## Habs

Recruiting Center: CFRC Charlottetown
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armored Crewman
Application Date: March 2012
First Contact: May 2012
Aptitude Test: May 2012
Interview: May 2012
Medical: May 2012
Merit Listed: N/A
Position Offered: June 1, 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: June 7, 2012
Basic Training Begins: July 2, 2012

Got my BMQ date, and hopefully I do SQ the following month (August). Such a mix of emotions. Very excited to finally be doing my training and looking like a soldier... Very nervous, however, to have that pressure to be near perfect.

Got a feeling drill will be the most difficult, those turns and how everything is in unison looks overwhelming!


----------



## Westlander

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Armour
Trade 2: Infantry
Application Date: December 15, 2011
First Contact: April 13, 2012
CFAT date: May 1, 2012
Medical date: May 17, 2012
Physical date: June 25, 2012
Interview: ----
Merit Listed: ----
Position Offered:----
Swearing in:----
BMQ: ----


----------



## Waters81

Ken / Habs, congratulations to you both and the best of luck. 
Here's hoping I'm not far behind you.


----------



## ken.w2402

Waters81 said:
			
		

> Ken / Habs, congratulations to you both and the best of luck.
> Here's hoping I'm not far behind you.



Thanks Waters81. From what I know, I was among the lucky 5 selected for Inf O in the last selection which supposedly happened this week. For Infantry NCM however, the demand is much higher and the next selection will take place in August. All the best!


----------



## Spark

Spark said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry
> Trade Choice 3: -
> Application Date: - November 22nd 2011
> First Contact: December 21st 2011
> Aptitude Test: January 4th 2012
> Interview: April 2nd, 2012
> Medical: February 24th 2012
> Merit Listed: Late April/Early May
> Position Offered: June 22, 2012
> Enrollment/Swear in: July 11, 2012
> Basic Training Begins: July 16, 2012 (Have to show up for administrative duties on the 14th)



FANTASTIC UPDATE!

I just got off the phone with a Cpl from the Montreal RC. I was offered a position as Combat Engineer!!!

I can't explain how relieved and happy I am that my application has made it this far so quickly. 

I was only expecting a call in August as for the information I was given by many, but as always, things change and positions open up!

Good luck to everyone in the process.


----------



## JorgSlice

JorgSlice said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Traffic Tech
> Trade Choice 2: Ammo Tech
> Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: 14 March 2008/06 April 2010/17 November 2010
> First contact: 05 January 2011
> Appointment Scheduled: 05 Jan 2011
> CFAT: 14 Mar 2011
> Medical: 18 March 2011
> Interview: 23 April 2012
> References Contacted: 20 April 2011/02 May 2012
> Merit listed: *07 June 2012* - Traffic Tech selections 07 July.
> Position offered: Waiting
> Sworn in: Waiting
> Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## Habs

Waters81 said:
			
		

> Ken / Habs, congratulations to you both and the best of luck.
> Here's hoping I'm not far behind you.



Thanks! My Sergeant actually told me I most likely would NOT be going away this summer, and a week later, he calls me to tell me I'm going away! 

Just goes to show nothing is set in stone, and things can change very fast. Goodluck, and hopefully you get in soon!


----------



## Joshua1

Quote from: Spark on June 11, 2012, 16:31:52


Recruiting Center: Montreal 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: - November 22nd 2011
First Contact: December 21st 2011
Aptitude Test: January 4th 2012
Interview: April 2nd, 2012
Medical: February 24th 2012
Merit Listed: Late April/Early May
Position Offered: June 22, 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: July 11, 2012
Basic Training Begins: July 16, 2012 (Have to show up for administrative duties on the 14th)





FANTASTIC UPDATE!

I just got off the phone with a Cpl from the Montreal RC. I was offered a position as Combat Engineer!!!

I can't explain how relieved and happy I am that my application has made it this far so quickly. 

I was only expecting a call in August as for the information I was given by many, but as always, things change and positions open up!

Good luck to everyone in the process.





Congrats spark, hopefully i will get a call soon as well. My application process is the same as yours


----------



## 032_or_bust

Update:

Recruiting Center: CFRC-D Edmonton   
Regular/Reserve: Regular (Airforce)
Officer/NCM: Officer (Direct Entry)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: X
Trade Choice 3: X
Application Date: February 2012
First Contact: March 2012
Aptitude Test: April 2012 
Interview: April 20th, 2012
Medical: April 20th, 2012
Merit Listed: May 2012 (Upon completion of cyclopelgic refraction.)
Aircrew Selection: PASSED CAPSS! (June 20th)

Position Offered: x
Enrollment/Swear in: x
Basic: x


----------



## Phalanx613

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2: Artillery Officer
Trade Choice 3: Armour Officer
Application Date: - September 2010 (Re-applied in 2011)
First Contact: September 2010
Aptitude Test: September 2010
Interview: October 2010
Medical: October 2010
Merit Listed: December 2010
Position Offered: June 22, 2012 (Infantry Officer)
Enrollment/Swear in: TBD
Basic Training Begins: August 20, 2012


----------



## SoldierInAYear

Joshua1 said:
			
		

> Quote from: Spark on June 11, 2012, 16:31:52
> 
> 
> Recruiting Center: Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry
> Trade Choice 3: -
> Application Date: - November 22nd 2011
> First Contact: December 21st 2011
> Aptitude Test: January 4th 2012
> Interview: April 2nd, 2012
> Medical: February 24th 2012
> Merit Listed: Late April/Early May
> Position Offered: June 22, 2012
> Enrollment/Swear in: July 11, 2012
> Basic Training Begins: July 16, 2012 (Have to show up for administrative duties on the 14th)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FANTASTIC UPDATE!
> 
> I just got off the phone with a Cpl from the Montreal RC. I was offered a position as Combat Engineer!!!
> 
> I can't explain how relieved and happy I am that my application has made it this far so quickly.
> 
> I was only expecting a call in August as for the information I was given by many, but as always, things change and positions open up!
> 
> Good luck to everyone in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats spark, hopefully i will get a call soon as well. My application process is the same as yours



Congrats man and good luck


----------



## AshleyK

Recruiting Center: CFRS Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Reserve, Applied for Reg, advised to do Reserve first
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk (Reserve)
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: December 2012
First Contacted: January 2012
CFAT completed : April 2012
Medical completed: March 2012
Interview completed : March 2012
Merit listed: ???
Swearing in: May 17th, 2012
Basic Training Begins: July 2nd, 2012

I applied a year ago first for ROTP, but didn't make it. Applied again this year, but was advised to go through some Reserves training to get some experience and stand a better chance in the ROTP selection pool. I'm off to basic training in less than a week, and once that is completed, I'm putting my name in again for ROTP component transfer (Army to Navy) where I will hopefully be accepted.


----------



## ken.w2402

Phalanx613 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
> Trade Choice 2: Artillery Officer
> Trade Choice 3: Armour Officer
> Application Date: - September 2010 (Re-applied in 2011)
> First Contact: September 2010
> Aptitude Test: September 2010
> Interview: October 2010
> Medical: October 2010
> Merit Listed: December 2010
> Position Offered: June 22, 2012 (Infantry Officer)
> Enrollment/Swear in: TBD
> Basic Training Begins: August 20, 2012



English or French platoon? We might be in the same one.


----------



## timmy_88

Recruiting Center: CFRC Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: MSE OP
Trade Choice 2 : Combat Engineer - as of 28  June 2012
Online Application Date: Jan 2012
CFAT: Previous service
Interview: 24 April 2012
Medical: 24 April 2012
References Contacted: 01 May 2012
Merit listed: Beginning of May 2012
Position offered: 
Sworn in: 
Basic Training Begins: BMQ By pass

Was told that MSE OP is closed till next year so I added Combat Engineer to my trade choices!


----------



## mse-op_mz

timofee said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Kingston
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: MSE OP
> Trade Choice 2 : Combat Engineer - as of 28  June 2012
> Online Application Date: Jan 2012
> CFAT: Previous service
> Interview: 24 April 2012
> Medical: 24 April 2012
> References Contacted: 01 May 2012
> Merit listed: Beginning of May 2012
> Position offered:
> Sworn in:
> Basic Training Begins: BMQ By pass
> 
> Was told that MSE OP is closed till next year so I added Combat Engineer to my trade choices!



Just thought I would let you know that the board selection for MSE-OP is July 3rd. I was told also by the Kingston RC that the trade is closed to any more applicants due to the already pending applications that would fill the spot. So you still might have hope. 
Was your interview and merit listing in May for MSE-Op? 

Good luck to you!


----------



## Phalanx613

ken.w2402 said:
			
		

> English or French platoon? We might be in the same one.



English.  Just found out I'm swearing in at CFRC Ottawa on August 7.


----------



## Tristan

Recruiting Center: CFRC New Westminster
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: March 20, 2012
First Contact: April 17, 2012
Aptitude Test: April 25, 2012
Medical: April 26, 2012
Interview: May 9, 2012
Merit Listed: N/A
Position Offered: June 29, 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: July 4, 2012
Basic Training Begins: TBD

I'm not the excitable type, but I've got to admit it was a pretty great feeling to receive the phone call this morning. As anyone can tell from my post-count, I've been a hardcore lurker on this site, reading pretty voraciously since I found the site in July 2011. A huge thank you to this site and everyone who contributes to it - I gained a great deal of information on here that prepared me for every step of the process so far.


----------



## Allgunzblazing

Kudos to you Tristan. Which unit will you be joining?


----------



## Tristan

Allgunzblazing said:
			
		

> Kudos to you Tristan. Which unit will you be joining?



Thanks very much. The Seaforth Highlanders of Canada.


----------



## uselesspanic

Recruiting Center: Ottawa 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Control Operator 
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Weapons Technician - Land
Application Date: April 24th 2012
First Contact: May 4th 2012
Aptitude Test: May 8th 2012
Interview: May 22nd, 2012
Medical: May 22nd, 2012
Merit Listed: June 6th 2012
Position Offered: June 29, 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: July 19, 2012
Basic Training Begins: August 4th, 2012


----------



## Stevenson

Recruiting Center: Saskatoon
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: April 4, 2012
First Contact: April 10, 2012
Med, aptitude completed : April 25, 2012
PT Test completed: N/A
Interview completed: May 29, 2012
Position Offered: Infantry Soldier
Position Offered Date: June 14, 2012
Swear in Date: July 4, 2012
Basic Training Begins: July 16, 2012


----------



## DaveJT

Update

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton (now Kingston)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Combat Engineer (was Infantry)
Trade 2: Traffic Tech (was Combat Engineer)
Trade 3: Weapons Tech (was Intelligence Operator)
Application Date: April 1 2011 (Reapplied September 2011, Re-Reapplied March 23, 2012)
First Contact: April 14, 2011
C.F.A.T.: Completed June 2011
Short Interview: July 2011
Medical: April 26, 2012
Interview: April 26, 2012
Merit Listed: July 3, 2012
Position Offered:
Enrollment:
Swearing in:
B.M.Q.:  

I went to the recruiting centre today, just to make sure they had my cellphone number so they can get a hold of me more easily, and was told that I have been Merit Listed. ;D 

I was also told that selection for Traffic Tech is next week, and the other two will be in August, with Combat Engineer being first. I have to admit I am pretty excited to finally be at this point in the process.


----------



## John_NL

John_NL said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Online App - Newfoundland
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade 1: Infantry
> Trade 2: Med tech
> Trade 3: Intell Op
> Application Date: May 17, 2012
> First Contact: July 3,2012
> CFAT: July 10, 2012
> Medical: July 10, 2012
> Interview: July 10, 2012
> Merit Listed : ---Waiting---
> Position Offered: ---Waiting---
> Enrolment: ---Waiting---
> Swearing in: ---Waiting---
> BMQ: ---Waiting---




Updated July 3, recruiter just called. Rather excited. One week today all the "testing" will be over with.


----------



## Scoobydude

Scoobydude said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: December 2011
> First contact: January 2012
> Appointment Scheduled: February 2012
> CFAT: March 2012
> Interview: March 2012
> Medical: March 2012
> References Contacted: June 2012
> Merit listed: June 22nd 2012
> Position offered: Waiting
> Sworn in: Waiting
> Basic Training Begins: Waiting




I just called CFRC Vancouver and I was merit listed about a week and a half ago  now I just have to wait till August 7th apparently


----------



## hooyah

Recruiting Center: Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: HULL TECH
Trade Choice 2: MAR ENG
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Nov. 2011 
First Contact: Apr. 25, 2012
Aptitude Test: May 29, 2012
Interview: Jun. 27, 2012
Medical: May 29, 2012
Merit Listed: Jun. 27, 2012
Position Offered: 
Enrollment/Swear in: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Kitty88

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sup Tech
Trade Choice 2: Veh Tech
Trade Choice 3: X
Application Date: Jan. 2011
First Contact: Apr. 2011
Aptitude Test: Apr. 2011
Interview: Jun. 2011
Medical: Aug. 2011
Merit Listed: X
Position Offered: Sup Tech
Enrollment/Swear in: May 2012
Basic Training Begins: X


----------



## IronSpike

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician (Semi-Skilled)
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Infantry 
Application Date: March 10th, 2012
First Contact: April 19th, 2012
Aptitude Test, Interview, Medical: May 14th,2012
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
Basic Training Begins:

Looking to see if there are any other semi-skilled Med Tech applicants out there.


----------



## Scoobydude

IronSpike said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Halifax
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician (Semi-Skilled)
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Infantry
> Application Date: March 10th, 2012
> First Contact: April 19th, 2012
> Aptitude Test, Interview, Medical: May 14th,2012
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Enrollment/Swear in:
> Basic Training Begins:
> 
> Looking to see if there are any other semi-skilled Med Tech applicants out there.




I didn't apply for med tech how ever I am an LPN, if that counts


----------



## IronSpike

Scoobydude said:
			
		

> I didn't apply for med tech how ever I am an LPN, if that counts



Little bit of a career change, LPN to CE haha.


----------



## Scoobydude

IronSpike said:
			
		

> Little bit of a career change, LPN to CE haha.



I tried it out just because it was only a year of college and I wanted to do something during my last year of cadets, I finished the program and got a job at a hospital and a retirement home and I have come to the conclusion its not for me. haha how ever I did give it a fair shot and I learned a lot and earned a college diploma in the process.


----------



## Rahul

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer, DEO Plan

Trade Choice 1: Armoured Officer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 3: 

Application Date: April 2009
First Contact: December 2008
Aptitude Test, Interview, Medical: April 2009 [CFAT], Interview/Medical every year in April
Merit Listed: July/August 2011

Position Offered: Armoured Officer [00178 ARMD]
Enrollment/Swear in: August 1st, 2012, CFRC Toronto
Basic Training Begins: August 20th, 2012

_________________

I have been waiting soooo long for this moment! But its worth the wait  
The pre-secure, the interviews etc... it has been a long road... Can't ever lose hope, can't ever quit... 
Now to hit the gym harder.


----------



## TriNurse

IronSpike said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Halifax
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician (Semi-Skilled)
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Infantry
> Application Date: March 10th, 2012
> First Contact: April 19th, 2012
> Aptitude Test, Interview, Medical: May 14th,2012
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Enrollment/Swear in:
> Basic Training Begins:
> 
> Looking to see if there are any other semi-skilled Med Tech applicants out there.




 I applied early May as a semi-skilled Med Tech.


----------



## PrettyMaggie63

Rahul said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer, DEO Plan
> 
> Trade Choice 1: Armoured Officer
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry Officer
> Trade Choice 3:
> 
> Application Date: April 2009
> First Contact: December 2008
> Aptitude Test, Interview, Medical: April 2009 [CFAT], Interview/Medical every year in April
> Merit Listed: July/August 2011
> 
> Position Offered: Armoured Officer [00178 ARMD]
> Enrollment/Swear in: August 1st, 2012, CFRC Toronto
> Basic Training Begins: August 20th, 2012
> 
> _________________
> 
> I have been waiting soooo long for this moment! But its worth the wait
> The pre-secure, the interviews etc... it has been a long road... Can't ever lose hope, can't ever quit...
> Now to hit the gym harder.



A huge congrats!!!! You have had a long haul.


----------



## IronSpike

TriNurse said:
			
		

> I applied early May as a semi-skilled Med Tech.



What have you been told thus far in regards to selection, job offer, and potential leave dates for BMQ? My CC told me some time in September is when they are doing selections/job offers.


----------



## TriNurse

IronSpike said:
			
		

> What have you been told thus far in regards to selection, job offer, and potential leave dates for BMQ? My CC told me some time in September is when they are doing selections/job offers.



 I was told the same as they're expecting the trade to open in September, mind you that could always change without notice. Once the trade is open I'll still have to complete my medical and interview, and to be honest I'm not sure what the next step in the process would be nor how long it may take. Did they tell you when the soonest you may go to Basic is if you were selected?

 Also, what is your background in to be applying semi-skilled? Paramedic?


----------



## IronSpike

TriNurse said:
			
		

> I was told the same as they're expecting the trade to open in September, mind you that could always change without notice. Once the trade is open I'll still have to complete my medical and interview, and to be honest I'm not sure what the next step in the process would be nor how long it may take. Did they tell you when the soonest you may go to Basic is if you were selected?
> 
> Also, what is your background in to be applying semi-skilled? Paramedic?



Correct, I have my primary care paramedic qualification.  As far as leaving for basic, it comes shortly after a job offer and swearing in from what I understand. Usually a matter of weeks or a month you're heading off after you're sworn in.


----------



## Jayman2112

I swear in on August 24 then leave to Quebec on August 25 then start training August 27.


----------



## Sinistril

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Control Op
Trade Choice 2: Flight Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Airborne Electronic Sensor Op
Application Date: August, 2011
First Contact: June 6th, 2012
CFAT: June 27th, 2012
Medical: June 27th, 2012
References Contacted:
Interview:
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
Basic Training Begins:

Waiting for first contact definitely took longer than most people here, but hopefully things will go faster from here! CFAT was easy and the docs say I'm healthy.


----------



## JorgSlice

Sinistril said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Control Op
> Trade Choice 2: Flight Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Airborne Electronic Sensor Op
> Application Date: August, 2011
> First Contact: June 6th, 2012
> CFAT: June 27th, 2012
> Medical: June 27th, 2012
> References Contacted:
> Interview:
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Enrollment/Swear in:
> Basic Training Begins:
> 
> Waiting for first contact definitely took longer than most people here, but hopefully things will go faster from here! CFAT was easy and the docs say I'm healthy.



I didn't know AC Op was open and that Flight Engineer was a trade... Hmmm Forces.ca must be hiding something.


----------



## IronSpike

Jayman2112 said:
			
		

> I swear in on August 24 then leave to Quebec on August 25 then start training August 27.



what trade?


----------



## Scoobydude

JorgSlice said:
			
		

> I didn't know AC Op was open and that Flight Engineer was a trade... Hmmm Forces.ca must be hiding something.



Flight engineer is a receptor trade, you have to aviation tech for a few years then you can switch to FE. How ever I read some where about them opening Flight engineer to civilians for a period of time. I had no idea AC op was open either, I was told it was closed lol


----------



## philippe_heb

Scoobydude said:
			
		

> Flight engineer is a receptor trade, you have to aviation tech for a few years then you can switch to FE. How ever I read some where about them opening Flight engineer to civilians for a period of time. I had no idea AC op was open either, I was told it was closed lol



Look at the date of its (JorgSlice) application ...


----------



## Corporal Peyton

Recruiting Center: fredericton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: cook (semi skilled)
Trade Choice 2: cook
Trade Choice 3: cook
requested base: Gaugetown
Application Date: march 2012
First Contact: april 6th, 2012
CFAT: april 18th, 2012
Medical: arpril 18th, 2012
References Contacted:
Interview:april 18thMerit Listed:may 18th 2012
Position Offered: waiting
Enrollment/Swear in:waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting



sickk of waiting!!!!


----------



## JorgSlice

philipp said:
			
		

> Look at the date of its (JorgSlice) application ...



Ahh... August 2011, never mind...


----------



## ken.w2402

Rahul said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer, DEO Plan
> 
> Trade Choice 1: Armoured Officer
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry Officer
> Trade Choice 3:
> 
> Application Date: April 2009
> First Contact: December 2008
> Aptitude Test, Interview, Medical: April 2009 [CFAT], Interview/Medical every year in April
> Merit Listed: July/August 2011
> 
> Position Offered: Armoured Officer [00178 ARMD]
> Enrollment/Swear in: August 1st, 2012, CFRC Toronto
> Basic Training Begins: August 20th, 2012
> 
> _________________
> 
> I have been waiting soooo long for this moment! But its worth the wait
> The pre-secure, the interviews etc... it has been a long road... Can't ever lose hope, can't ever quit...
> Now to hit the gym harder.



Congrats Rahul! What did I tell you?


----------



## Rahul

> Congrats Rahul! What did I tell you?



Hey, yeah :nod:
You're a bearer of good news Ken. Thanks again for helping me not lose hope... 
Hopefully I'll see you sometime when both our training times collide. 




> A huge congrats!!!! You have had a long haul.



Thanks PrettyMaggie63 ! 
It has been a long road and the prize is now sweeter for it.


----------



## stack.your.crap

cloudstryker said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: NCI Op
> Trade Choice 2: X
> Trade Choice 3: X
> Application Date: - January 2011 / March 2012
> First Contact: February 2011 / April 2012
> Aptitude Test: February 2011 (AESOP)
> Interview: April 30, 2012
> Medical: March 2012
> Merit Listed: May 30, 2012
> Position Offered: June 6, 2012
> Enrollment/Swear in: July 4, 2012
> Basic Training Begins: July 16, 2012
> 
> 
> I am very honored and excited to join the Canadian Forces - Royal Canadian Navy!



Enjoy your last weekend of freedom! Best of luck at BMQ


----------



## joljenni

I got the call today! I leave August 4th! Sent my application papers April 23rd! Mine moved along quite quickly! Artillery Soldier regular force here I come!


----------



## klotheri

Recruting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer/DEO
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Air Combat Systems Officer
Trade Choice 3: Naval Combat Systems Engineer
Application Date: Apr 18th, 2012
First Contact: June 19th, 2012
CFAT completed : Scheduled for July 17th, 2012
PT Test completed: waiting
Interview completed: waiting
Med completed:  waiting
Swearing In: Waiting


----------



## pthebeau

Recruiting Center: CFRC Fredericton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: ACSO
Trade Choice 3: X
Application Date: - March 2012
First Contact: March 2012
Aptitude Test: February 2011 (Previous Application)
Interview: June 2012
Aircrew Selection: July 2012
Medical: July 2012 (@ACS)
Merit Listed: July 2012
Position Offered: Pending
Enrollment/Swear in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

Very interesting process.  ACS is a great experience!


----------



## Chrispi

Chrispi said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM - Semi Skilled
> Trade Choice 1: Military Police
> Trade Choice 2: *NavComm*
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: May 2010
> CFAT Completed : June 2010
> References Contacted: July 2010 & January 2012
> Medical Completed: July 2010 & January 2012
> Interview completed: July 2010 & January 2012
> Position Offered: Monday, July 16, 2012 (NAVCOMM)
> Sworn in: August 1, 2012
> Basic Training Begins: August 6, 2012


----------



## pthebeau

Best of luck Chrispi!


----------



## joljenni

I'm attending the same BMQ as you August 6th! I fly out August 4th! I'm going to become an Artillery Soldier. Happy to see someone else attending August 6th!  I'm so excited, I'm still figuring out what all to pack. I want my duffel bag to be as light as possible. See you there!


----------



## Waters81

Congrats to you both, I would be lying if I said I wasn't envious. Reading about you two headed off for training is getting me more and more anxious and excited. Hopefully I get that life altering call sometime soon.

All the best to both of you and good luck.


----------



## Chrispi

Thank you all.

I'll probably be one of the older guys in the group, but hey, "you're only as old as you feel."
See you there Jenni.  Just look for the old guy, with the wide eyes and stupid grin on his face.


Cheers,
Chrispi


----------



## joljenni

Haha that's quite alright! I'll be one of the few females in the group of men/boys so I guess we're both minorities!


----------



## Scoobydude

Waters81 said:
			
		

> Congrats to you both, I would be lying if I said I wasn't envious. Reading about you two headed off for training is getting me more and more anxious and excited. Hopefully I get that life altering call sometime soon.
> 
> All the best to both of you and good luck.




Your not the only one haha, if only we were as fortunate eh?


----------



## Nichfour

Recruiting Centre: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Sonar Op
Trade Choice 2: NCI Op
Trade Choice 3: NES Op
Application Date: September 2011
CFAT Completed : March 2012
Medical Completed: April 2012
Interview completed: April 2012
Position Offered: Monday, July 16, 2012 (Sonar Op)
Sworn in: July 26, 2012
Basic Training Begins: August 6, 2012


----------



## Scottyv

Recruiting Centre: CFRC London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ATIS Tech
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Feb 2012
CFAT Completed : May 2012
References Contacted: x
Medical: July 24, 2012
Interview: July 24, 2012
Position Offered: x
Sworn in: x
Basic Training Begins: x

I haven't seen any other ATIS Techs signing up. I know at the beginning of the year (May) there were 42 ATIS positions open. Any idea if selection has been done for this year?

Getting down to that time for medical/interview. I'm excited/nervous for sure!


----------



## Chrispi

Nichfour said:
			
		

> Position Offered: Monday, July 16, 2012 (Sonar Op)
> Sworn in: July 26, 2012
> Basic Training Begins: August 6, 2012



Congratulations Nich!

I grew up about 40m outside London (KW & area) it's a great college/university community.
See you in St. Jean!


----------



## navy123

Recruiting Center: CFRC Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: NESOP
Trade Choice 3: WENG TECH
Application Date: June 2012
First Contact: June 2012
Aptitude Test: December 2011 (Previous Application)
Interview: July 2012
Medical: December 2011 (Previous Application)
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Enrollment/Swear in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

It has been a long process but it's going to be worth it! I can't wait to get the call with a job offer! I just want to serve my country !


----------



## novaatlantic

Recruiting Center: CFRC Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: EO Tech
Trade Choice 2: AVS tech
Trade Choice 3: ATIS
Application Date: January 2012
First Contact: April 2012
Aptitude Test: July 10, 2012
Interview: July 17, 2012
Medical: July 17,2012
Merit Listed: X
Position Offered: X
Enrollment/Swear in: X
Basic Training Begins: X

Waiting for my security checks to finish before I am officially merit listed.


----------



## klotheri

Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer/DEO
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Air Combat Systems Officer, Aerospace Control Officer
Trade Choice 3: Naval Combat Systems Engineer
Application Date: Apr 18th, 2012
First Contact: June 19th, 2012
CFAT completed : Scheduled for July 17th, 2012, Passed it in 1998, they're pulling my file to confirm.  
PT Test completed: waiting
Interview completed: waiting
Med completed:  waiting
Swearing In: Waiting


----------



## Jarry

Hell YEAH just got uptaded today!
Recruiting Center: Montreal recruit center
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Feb 2012 (tried in 2011 but post was closed)
First Contacted: Feb, 2012
CFAT completed : previously completed at the age of 16 for reserve force
Medical completed: april, 2012
Interview completed : 14 may, 2012
Merit listed: 14 may, 2012
Refference contacted: 12 june 2012
Selection date: 8 august 2012
Job offer: 19 july 2012 (infantry soldier)
Swearing in: 15 agust 2012
Arrival at St-jean: 18 agust 2012
Basic Training Begins: 20 agust 2012

 ;D  So happy! dream finaly becoming true! thanks to all of you for support and information given!
And best of luck to you !!!


----------



## MMSS

Recruiting Center: CFRC Fredericton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: NCS Eng
Trade Choice 3: Logistics Officer
Application Date: - March 10, 2012
First Contact: May 10th 2012 - email acknowledging reception of documents sent by mail March 10 2012
Aptitude Test: September 22, 2005
Interview:
Medical: July 24, 2012
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
BOMQ Begins: 

Meant to update this, filled out my supplementary paperwork at the CFRC and got a call to book my medical. Was told that my degree (Comp Sci) did not qualify me for Combat Systems Engineering, and that MARS is currently closed  so they are going to process for Log O. They did say they would leave MARS as a second choice in case it reopens - it is definitely my first choice but Logistics is also a trade in which I am interested. More baby steps but in the right direction.


----------



## Johansen

Update: 

Recruiting Center: Kamloops, BC (Rocky Mountain Rangers)
Regular/Reserves: Primary Reserve
NCM/Officer: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: February 2012
First Contact: February 2012
CFAT: March 15, 2011
Medical: February 23, 2012
Interview: February 23, 2012
Fitness test: March 7, 2012
Job offered: April
Swearing in: July 23, 2012
BMQ: TBA


----------



## klotheri

Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer/DEO
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Aerospace Control Officer
Trade Choice 3: Naval Combat Systems Engineer
Application Date: Apr 18th, 2012
First Contact: June 19th, 2012
CFAT completed : July 19th, 2012 Passed
PT Test completed: waiting
Interview completed: Scheduled for July 25th, 2012
Med completed:  Scheduled for July 25th, 2012
Swearing In: Waiting


----------



## Donny

uselesspanic said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Ottawa
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Control Operator
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Weapons Technician - Land
> Application Date: April 24th 2012
> First Contact: May 4th 2012
> Aptitude Test: May 8th 2012
> Interview: May 22nd, 2012
> Medical: May 22nd, 2012
> Merit Listed: June 6th 2012
> Position Offered: June 29, 2012
> Enrollment/Swear in: July 19, 2012
> Basic Training Begins: August 4th, 2012



congratulations! what trade did you get offered?


----------



## secondchance

MMSS said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Fredericton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
> Trade Choice 1: MARS
> Trade Choice 2: NCS Eng
> Trade Choice 3: Logistics Officer
> Application Date: - March 10, 2012
> First Contact: May 10th 2012 - email acknowledging reception of documents sent by mail March 10 2012
> Aptitude Test: September 22, 2005
> Interview:
> Medical: July 24, 2012
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Enrollment/Swear in:
> BOMQ Begins:
> 
> Meant to update this, filled out my supplementary paperwork at the CFRC and got a call to book my medical. Was told that my degree (Comp Sci) did not qualify me for Combat Systems Engineering, and that MARS is currently closed  so they are going to process for Log O. They did say they would leave MARS as a second choice in case it reopens - it is definitely my first choice but Logistics is also a trade in which I am interested. More baby steps but in the right direction.


Good luck!!!!


----------



## Nichfour

They were only hiring 34 for the year as far as I was told. Low numbers for the Navy ops overall with 54 NCI ops and 17 NES ops. These numbers were as of July 01 2012 though. Do you know how many per QL3 course are the norm? 

NichFour


----------



## MMSS

secondchance said:
			
		

> Good luck!!!!



Thanks.


----------



## Maxadia

Recruiting Centre: 78th Field Battery, Red Deer, AB
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade 1: Artillery
Trade 2: Communications
Trade 3: Logistics
Application Date: December 7th
First Contact: Jan. 2012
CFAT: April 24th, 2012
Medical: April 24th, 2012
Interview: April 24th, 2012 (all three to be done simultaneously in Calgary)
Merit Listed: June 15th, 2012
Position Offered: Tuesday, July 24th,2012
Swearing in: Wednesday, July 25th,2012
BMQ: 


Got the call today, and the swearing in ceremony for Artillery Officer is for tomorrow night.  Once I'm a member of the unit, then they said they would be able to let me know when BMQ starts. 

It's been 22 Years and 332 Days since I was last in for a short stint one summer - 
I'm _*stoked.*_  ;D


----------



## TSpoon

RC : Toronto
Reg/Reserve : Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1 : Infantry(Co-op, 1st semester of next year)
Application date : May 18th
CFAT: June 6th
Fitness test : June 20th
Interview : July 14th
Medical : July 24th
Merit listed : Pending results of medical
Position offered : Pending medical
Swearing in : September 25th (pending results of medical)
BMQ : October 2nd 2012 to January 25th 2013 (Once again, pending results of my medical  8) )


----------



## seawolf

seawolf said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Online
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer - DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Logistics
> Trade Choice 2: Armour
> Trade Choice 3: ACSO - Failed ACSO Test June 22nd
> Application Date: - November 22, 2011  (initially reserve - changed app to Reg force officially Feb 1, 2012)
> First Contact: December 13, 2011 - confirmed reciept of supporting documents
> Aptitude Test: June 4th - Qualified as Officer
> Interview: July 31st (orig July 3 - CFRC cancelled and moved it)
> Medical: July 17th
> Merit Listed: x
> Position Offered: x
> Enrollment/Swear in: x
> Basic Training Begins: x




Did medical last week - have a couple forms for my family doc to fill out. Apt thursday to have him complete them. Interview next Tuesday.

Then I have done all I can do - and I wait to hopefully be merit listed.


----------



## MMSS

Recruiting Center: CFRC Fredericton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: NCS Eng
Trade Choice 3: Logistics Officer
Application Date: - March 10, 2012
First Contact: May 10th 2012 - email acknowledging reception of documents sent by mail March 10 2012
Aptitude Test: September 22, 2005
Interview:
Medical: July 24, 2012
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
BOMQ Begins: 

So I had my medical - was quite the experience to be told that I had gone from a V5 to V1 after my eye surgery. All I have to do is get a form from the LASIK place and I will be cleared medically and can get an interview booked. Starting to feel like I'm finally getting close!


----------



## mike22

Recruiting Center: CFRC Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer NCM
Trade Choice 1: NCIOP
Trade Choice 2: NESOP
Trade Choice 3: SONAROP
Application Date: - February 2012
First Contact: Not sure exact date, was 2 weeks after original date dropped off applications.
Aptitude Test: February 28th, 2012
Interview: March 12th, 2012
Medical: March 12th, 2012
Merit Listed: June, 2012
Position Offered: NCIOP - July 24th, 2012 
Enrollment/Swear in: August 21st, 2012
BOMQ Begins: August 27th, 2012


----------



## Nostix

MMSS said:
			
		

> Was told that my degree (Comp Sci) did not qualify me for Combat Systems Engineering



Just out of curiosity, does anyone know when this became policy?


----------



## Charles

UPDATE!

Recruiting Center: CFRC London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Boatswain ---(changed)--- *Vehicle Technician*
Trade Choice 2: Hull Technician ---(changed)--- *Weapons Technician - Land*
Trade Choice 3: Weapons Engineering Technician ---(changed)--- *Meteorological Technician*
Application Date: - April 21, 2011
First Contact: May 5, 2011
Aptitude Test: May 10, 2011
Interview: July 6, 2011 ---(update interview)--- June 11, 2012
Medical: July 18, 2011
Merit Listed: November 4, 2011 ---(changed after changing trades)--- June 11, 2012
Position Offered: July 25, 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: August 9, 2012
BMQ Begins: August 20, 2012

After a lengthy application process with bumps along the road, I have been selected for Weapons Technician - Land. Words cannot describe how excited I am. I have wanted this opportunity for so long, and it's finally becoming a reality. If you really want it, stick with it.


----------



## jemcgrg

mike22 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Halifax
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer NCM
> Trade Choice 1: NCIOP
> Trade Choice 2: NESOP
> Trade Choice 3: SONAROP
> Application Date: - February 2012
> First Contact: Not sure exact date, was 2 weeks after original date dropped off applications.
> Aptitude Test: February 28th, 2012
> Interview: March 12th, 2012
> Medical: March 12th, 2012
> Merit Listed: June, 2012
> Position Offered: NCIOP - July 24th, 2012
> Enrollment/Swear in: August 21st, 2012
> BOMQ Begins: August 27th, 2012



Hey Mike22, there is some confusion in this. Where it says Officer/NCM you put both. You would be NCM. Also you wouldn't be attending BMOQ it would just be BMQ.


----------



## ken.w2402

Recruiting Center: Montreal 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer, DEO
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2: Armour Officer
Trade Choice 3: Pilot
Application Date: May 3rd, 2011 (In person at Montreal RC)
First Contact: Mid-July, 2011
Aptitude Test: July 27th 2011
Interview: August 15th, 2011
Medical: August 4th 2012
Merit Listed: January 2012
Position Offered: January 27th, 2012 for Infantry Officer (refused due to time conflict)
Position Offered: June 21st, 2012 (accepted)
Update Medical: July 13th, 2012
Interview: July 24th, 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: October 10th, 2012
Basic Training Begins: October 29th, 2012

I was offered the position (Infantry Officer) twice, with the second offer made right before expiration of my medical and interview, hence I was scheduled a second medical examination and an update interview (which was kind of a joke, considering I was already offered the job, it lasted about 10 minutes just to respect the procedures and make sure I haven't changed since the first interview)


----------



## IronSpike

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician (Semi-Skilled-PCP Qualified)
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Infantry 
Application Date: March 10th, 2012
First Contact: April 19th, 2012
Aptitude Test, Interview, Medical: May 14th,2012
Merit Listed: July 2012
Position Offered: Waiting
Enrollment/Swear in: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: -------


----------



## klotheri

klotheri said:
			
		

> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer/DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot
> Trade Choice 2: Air Combat Systems Officer, Aerospace Control Officer
> Trade Choice 3: Naval Combat Systems Engineer
> Application Date: Apr 18th, 2012
> First Contact: June 19th, 2012
> CFAT completed : Scheduled for July 17th, 2012, Passed it in 1998, they're pulling my file to confirm.
> PT Test completed: waiting
> Interview completed: waiting
> Med completed:  waiting
> Swearing In: Waiting



Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer/DEO
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Air Combat Systems Officer, Aerospace Control Officer
Trade Choice 3: Naval Combat Systems Engineer
Application Date: Apr 18th, 2012
First Contact: June 19th, 2012
CFAT completed : Done.  
PT Test completed: waiting
Interview completed: Done.
Med completed:  Done.  On medical hold.
Swearing In: Waiting


----------



## mike22

jemcgrg said:
			
		

> Hey Mike22, there is some confusion in this. Where it says Officer/NCM you put both. You would be NCM. Also you wouldn't be attending BMOQ it would just be BMQ.



You are correct, I am an NCM. I just copied and pasted the template and obviously missed that! Sorry about that.


----------



## Qyrang121

Does any one have any idea when then next officer selection board is being held?


----------



## theWONDER8

theWONDER8 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: Weapons Technician
> Trade Choice 3: X
> Application Date: March 28, 2012
> First Contact: April 18, 2012
> Second Contact: N/A
> Aptitude Test: May 8, 2012
> Interview: May 8, 2012
> Medical: May 8, 2012
> PT Test: May 23, 2012
> Merit Listed: X
> Position Offered: X
> Enrollment/Swear in: X
> Basic Training Begins: X



Just got a call today saying all my paperwork is processed! But my eyesight doesn't qualify for Combat Engineering  . I'm calling tomorrow to change my choice to Sig Op instead.


----------



## toronto guy101cn

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 
Trade Choice 2: RMS CLK
Trade Choice 3: X
Merit Listed: April 17, 2012
Position Offered: July 30, 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: Aug 15, 2012
Basic Training Begins: Aug 25, 2012

Celebration !!! I got job offer today.


----------



## seawolf

> Recruiting Center: Online
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer - DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Logistics
> Trade Choice 2: Armour
> Trade Choice 3: ACSO - Failed ACSO Test June 22nd
> Application Date: - November 22, 2011  (initially reserve - changed app to Reg force officially Feb 1, 2012)
> First Contact: December 13, 2011 - confirmed reciept of supporting documents
> Aptitude Test: June 4th - Qualified as Officer
> Interview: July 31st (orig July 3 - CFRC cancelled and moved it)
> Medical: July 17th
> Merit Listed: x
> Position Offered: x
> Enrollment/Swear in: x
> Basic Training Begins: x




I aced the interview today. The Captain said I received one of the highest overall scores he has ever given in the little over a year he has been doing this. 2 interviews a day for a year and I'm in the top couple scores.

He also told me that on my aptitude test back in June I scored better then 66% of all officers.

Come on final medical clearance and RCMP check!! Then I'm merit listed. Selection date is August 29th (LogO).


----------



## brent164

Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Reserve Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NCI Op
Trade Choice 2: X
Trade Choice 3: X
Application Date: - March 2010 April 2, 2012
First Contact: March 2010 April 2, 2012 
Aptitude Test: April 2010 
Interview: April 2010 April 30, 2012
Medical: April 2010 April 30, 2012
Merit Listed: June sometime
Position Offered: August 2, 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: August 16, 2012
Basic Training Begins: September 3, 2012

Just when I thought I wasn't going to be accepted. I got the call this morning. This is really happening now!


----------



## johnsr19

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade 1: Pilot
Trade 2: -----
Trade 3: -----
Application Date: January 18, 2012
First Contact: January 18, 2012
CFAT: February 21, 2012
Medical: March 28, 2012
Interview: March 28, 2012
ASC: June 18-22, 2012 
Position Offered: July 29, 2012
Swearing in: August 8,2012
BMOQ: August 20, 2012


----------



## Nic22Bast

Recruiting Center: Québec
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: July 11 2012
First Contact: July 11 2012
Aptitude Test: x
Interview: x
Medical: x
Merit Listed: x
Position Offered: x
Enrollment/Swear in: x
Basic Training Begins: x
I hope my process will be make quickly....


----------



## navy123

navy123 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Halifax
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
> Trade Choice 2: NESOP
> Trade Choice 3: WENG TECH
> Application Date: June 2012
> First Contact: June 2012
> Aptitude Test: December 2011 (Previous Application)
> Interview: July 2012
> Medical: December 2011 (Previous Application)
> Merit Listed: Pending
> Position Offered: Pending
> Enrollment/Swear in: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending
> 
> It has been a long process but it's going to be worth it! I can't wait to get the call with a job offer! I just want to serve my country !





I have been merit listed today! Now I just have to wait patiently for the phone call!!!! yay!


----------



## Sturm0vik

Recruiting Centre: Online/ St. Johns
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: ACISS
Application Date: January 2012
CFAT Completed : May 2010(previous application)
Medical Completed: May 7 2012
Interview completed: May 7 2012
Merit listed: Early June 2012
Position offered:
Sworn in:
Basic Training Begins: 

Called the recruiter a little while ago, and she said I had good chances of getting a call in August with the selections, just out of curiosity, has anyone here heard anything from the august 7 selections? I can't wait to get my call, I have always wanted to be in the Canadian military.


----------



## Jarry

Yes the recruit center of montreal tell me they was infantry selection on 7 agust . And can take an average of 2 or 3 week before calling . Also they already call people because a preselection was going on. Best of luck to you ! :camo:


----------



## RMalik

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Signal Operator
Trade Choice 3: Artillery Soldier
Application Date: June 2011 (2nd time)
First Contact: June 2011
Aptitude Test: October 2009
Interview: April 2012
Medical: April 2012
Merit Listed: May 2012
Position Offered: x
Enrollment/Swear in: x
Basic Training Begins: x

Hope to get offered a spot soon, and good luck to all other Infantry hopefuls.


----------



## Sturm0vik

Thanks! Good luck to you too, maybe we'll be brothers in arms someday haha, and I was told that the selections for all the combat trades, and combat related trades was starting august 7th, I don't know what they consider combat related though haha


----------



## Scoobydude

Most likely the Combat arms I'd say


----------



## Sturm0vik

I was told the combat selection is for the combat arms trades themselves,and the combat related-meaning trades like ACISS, but I just didn't know what other trades are combat related by their definition haha


----------



## NewFoundFreedom

1st post  ;D

Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Military Police
Application Date: August 2nd 2012
First Contact: x
Aptitude Test: x
Interview: x
Medical: x
Merit Listed: x
Position Offered: x
Enrollment/Swear in: x
Basic Training Begins: x


----------



## RMalik

Sturm0vik said:
			
		

> Thanks! Good luck to you too, maybe we'll be brothers in arms someday haha, and I was told that the selections for all the combat trades, and combat related trades was starting august 7th, I don't know what they consider combat related though haha



Ha, I would look forward to that  I was told too that the next two Infantry selections would be Aug 7th and Nov 27th. It takes a while for them to send the calls out and whatnot though. 

Good luck to everyone else in other trade too, hope you meet your goals


----------



## mmmjon

Has anyone heard whether the CE selections have happened or not?


----------



## Sturm0vik

If there are infatry selection dates on November 27th, are there selections for combat engineering then too? Just curious incase I dont get my call this selection. I'm so anxious to get in, haha


----------



## PuckChaser

Sturm0vik said:
			
		

> If there are infatry selection dates on November 27th, are there selections for combat engineering then too? Just curious incase I dont get my call this selection. I'm so anxious to get in, haha



Different trades, so different selections. They might be on the same day, might not be.


----------



## Sturm0vik

I was just curious because they were thesame time for this selection, so I figured maybe next selection too.


----------



## PuckChaser

They may have had time to do 2 boards in a day. Each trade has its own board, Cmbt Engineers should/are not merited or selected on the same board as Infantry soldiers.


----------



## DaveJT

Update

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton (now Kingston)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Combat Engineer (was Infantry)
Trade 2: Traffic Tech (was Combat Engineer)
Trade 3: Weapons Tech (was Intelligence Operator)
Application Date: April 1 2011 (Reapplied September 2011, Re-Reapplied March 23, 2012)
First Contact: April 14, 2011
C.F.A.T.: Completed June 2011
Short Interview: July 2011
Medical: April 26, 2012
Interview: April 26, 2012
Merit Listed: July 3, 2012
Position Offered: August 13, 2012
Swearing in: August 16, 2012
B.M.Q.: August 27, 2012

Went to the recruiting centre today to get an update, and was offered a position as a Combat Engineer! Basic will come far quicker than I expected, but I have been trying to get into shape for quite some time anyway.  I was told that a lot of people are getting short notice calls like I did, so if anyone else out there has applied for the same position, you may want to call your recruiting centre, rather than wait for them to call you.


----------



## joelyoung1991

I'm waiting for a call for combat engineer too. They said expect a call in august because i had a competitive application. They were calling my references last week and 2/4 missed the call and are ready to answer the call this week. I'm wondering if I am going to get a short notice call like you did? Hopefully well be going to the same BMQ course


----------



## Sturm0vik

I heard that the selection for Combat Engineering and Infantry didnt happen on the 7th, anyone else hear anything? That would suck, ive been trying to get in since 2010, and ive been waiting patiently for ages now


----------



## Connorp23

Yes I was told by a recruiter from London that the selection had not happened yet, and that was on the 10th. Supposedly these things can take time though, just try to be patient.


----------



## Sturm0vik

Trying, just so excited to get started on my career, you know whats its like haha


----------



## Scoobydude

Thats funny cause CFRC Vancouver told me the selections did take place on the 7th for both CE and Infantry lol..


----------



## roadrunner60

Ya van rc told me that too but he also said they wont be getting the list with the names and numbers for another week or two.


----------



## Scoobydude

Oh okay, nice that you got a time frame out of them lol All I got was "In the not too distant future"


----------



## joelyoung1991

I called the RC in Saint John, NB today and they said combat engineer selections didnt happen yet.


----------



## dennmu

Recruiting Centre: Sydney NS
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: AVN TECH
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: ACISS
Application Date: April 2011
CFAT Completed : July 2011
Medical Completed: July 2011
Interview completed: July 2011
Merit listed: July 2011
Position offered: AVN Tech
Sworn in: August 09 2012
Basic Training Begins: August 27 2012


----------



## Cundalabra

It's been a bit of a wait but it's all moving ahead! 

Recruiting Centre: Regina, SK
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer 
Trade Choice 1: Armour Officer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 3: Logistics Officer
Application Date: March 2012
CFAT Completed : June 2012
Medical Completed: July 2012
Interview completed:June 2012
Position offered: Armour Officer
Sworn in: Tonight! (August 15, 2012)
Basic Training Begins: September 2012


----------



## Spc_Cdt

Recruting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM:  DE Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Public Affairs
Trade Choice 3: ---
Application Date: June 15, 2012
First Contact: CFAT scheduled for August 22, 2012
Med, aptitude completed : ---
PT Test completed:---
Interview completed: ---
Position Offered: ---
Basic Training Begins: ---


----------



## maestro67

After a few months of contemplating, here goes nothing

Recruiting Centre: Calgary, AB
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer 
Trade Choice 1: Logistics
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence
Trade Choice 3: Pilot
Application Date: August 17th 2012
CFAT Completed : n/a
Medical Completed:  n/a
Interview completed: n/a
Position offered:  n/a
Sworn in: n/a
Basic Training Begins: n/a


----------



## Ra

Recruting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM:   Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: ---
Trade Choice 3: ---
used to be (2- ACO 3-logO)
Application Date: January 3, 2012
CFAT test : August 7, 2012
Interview completed: August 14, 2012
Med, aptitude completed : In progress
Position Offered: ---
PT Test completed:---
Basic Training Begins: ---


----------



## KBeaw

Recruting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Reserve 
Officer/NCM:   NCM
Trade Choice 1: Med Tech (00150)
Trade Choice 2: ---
Trade Choice 3: ---
Application Date: March 7, 2012 (reapplication as my file was lost twice)
CFAT test : June 9, *2011 * (The results are kept from the previous application.)
PT Test completed: --- (have to re-do)
Med, aptitude completed : ---  (have to re-do)
Interview completed: ---
Position Offered: ---
Basic Training Begins: ---


----------



## JSingh04

Recruiting Centre: Toronto, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Naval Combat Systems
Trade Choice 2: Engineer Officer
Trade Choice 3: Construction Engineer
Application Date: March 2012
CFAT Completed : July 6, 2012
Medical Completed:  July 30, 2012
Interview completed: August 08, 2012
Merit Listed: Pending

I called today and was told that I'm not merit listed as they're awaiting my medical results. My trade selection is on August 27th and I'm not sure if this should concern me. I hope something this simple won't hold me back and make me miss out on this opportunity.


----------



## Stevo93

Recruiting Centre: Montréal, Qc
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Artillery 
Application Date: April 2012
CFAT Completed : June 26, 2012
Medical Completed:  August 21, 2012
Interview completed: ---
Merit Listed: ---
Position Offered: ---
Sworn in: ---
Basic Training Begins: ---

Can't wait to get enroled in the Canadian Forces!!! Somebody knows when is the next recruiting for combat engineer?


----------



## mmmjon

Stevo93 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Montréal, Qc
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry
> Trade Choice 3: Artillery
> Application Date: April 2012
> CFAT Completed : June 26, 2012
> Medical Completed:  August 21, 2012
> Interview completed: ---
> Merit Listed: ---
> Position Offered: ---
> Sworn in: ---
> Basic Training Begins: ---
> 
> Can't wait to get enroled in the Canadian Forces!!! Somebody knows when is the next recruiting for combat engineer?



There was supposed to have been one August 7th, but rumours are it may not have happened. If it hasn't, you might be ready for it by the time you are merit listed.

Next selection is sometime in November.


----------



## Spc_Cdt

UPDATE

Recruting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM:  DE Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Public Affairs (now closed)
Trade Choice 3: ---
Application Date: June 15, 2012
CFAT completed: August 22, 2012
Medical completed : ---
Interview completed: ---
Aircrew Selection scheduled: ---
Position Offered: ---
Basic Training Begins: ---


----------



## MommaG

Hi everyone,
I know this is some what different, but I am a mother who's son is going through the recruitment process now.  As I am new to all this I have been creeping all the forums on this site to gather as much information as I can.  Just to set MY mind at ease.

I want to thank you all for the Q and A's you have posted here.  They have been very informative.  I have heard the excitement and disappointment in your words, and would like to say that as mother's we are very proud of our son's and daughter's no matter the outcome.

To those of you just starting the process........ good luck.  To those starting basic.......best wishes.  To those serving........thank you.

This is my son's journey.

Recruiting Center: Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: Combat Engineer
Application Date: Second week in June 2012
First Contact: 3 days after app.
Aptitude Test: End of June 2012
Physical/Medical: Mid July 2012
Interview: Same day as P/M
Merit Listed: Recruitment Center told him within a couple of days
Position Offered:-------
Basic Training Begins:-------


----------



## Waters81

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Construction Tech
Application Date: Jan.2008 (Originally)
Reapplication date: Jan.19.2012 (Online)
Medical booked: Apr.23
Interview booked:May.2 
Merit Listed: June.14
Position Offered: Construction Tech -  Offer Denied
Basic Training Begins: 

I may have just made a HUGE mistake, but given what information I received from the recuiter my gut tells me otherwise. However, I was floored to hear told that I had been offered the only position available for CON TECH, but I hope that it goes to someone who had it as their first choice.

I sure hope I know what I'm doing  :facepalm:


----------



## IronSpike

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician (Semi-Skilled-PCP Qualified)
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: March 10th, 2012
First Contact: April 19th, 2012
Aptitude Test, Interview, Medical: May 14th,2012
Merit Listed: July 2012
Position Offered: August 24, 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: September 25th
Basic Training Begins: October 1st, 2012

Can't wait!


----------



## DaveJT

Waters81 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Construction Tech
> Application Date: Jan.2008 (Originally)
> Reapplication date: Jan.19.2012 (Online)
> Medical booked: Apr.23
> Interview booked:May.2
> Merit Listed: June.14
> Position Offered: Construction Tech -  Offer Denied
> Basic Training Begins:
> 
> I may have just made a HUGE mistake, but given what information I received from the recuiter my gut tells me otherwise. However, I was floored to hear told that I had been offered the only position available for CON TECH, but I hope that it goes to someone who had it as their first choice.
> 
> I sure hope I know what I'm doing  :facepalm:



I was in much the same position as you are a little over a month ago when I was offered a position as a Traffic Tech, which was my 3rd choice. I thought it over for a few days, and ultimately decided that I would regret choosing that position, and not waiting for the results of selections for my main choice. When I was selected as a Combat Engineer, I was extremely happy to have made that decision. 

I leave tomorrow for BMQ, so I likely will not know how your decision turned out, but best of luck to you. Getting what you want is a great feeling.

Cheers,


----------



## Connorp23

Update

Recruiting Center: Online/  First - CFRC Kitchener      Then- CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: - March 18, 2012
First Contact: March 20th - confirmed receipt of supporting documents
Second Contact: March 21st - informing me that I was eligible to be processed for Infantry
Aptitude Test: April 26th, 2012
Interview: May 1, 2012 - File transferred to Hamilton CFRC, Interview May 25th, 2012
Medical: May 1, 2012 - May 25th, 2012
Merit Listed: x (Interviewer told me I would be merit listed by next week)
Position Offered: August 23 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: August 31 2012
Basic Training Begins: Sep 3 2012


----------



## Brigitte

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Med Tech
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: June 19th 2012
First Contact: August 17th 2012
Aptitude Test: August 22nd 2012
Interview: August 22nd 2012 (same day as Aptitude Test)
Physical Fitness Test: August 24th 2012
Medical: August 30th 2012
Enrolment/Swearing In: --
Basic Training Begins:--

Can't wait to get my training started!!! ;D


----------



## jordonoakley

Recruiting center: Halifax 
Regular/reserve: Regular
Trade choice 1: Meteorological Technician
Trade choice 2: n/a
Trade choice 3: n/a
Application date: April 2
First contacted: April 25
Aptitude test: May 3
Interview: May 28
Medical: May 28
Merit listed: June 15
Position offered August 24
Enrollment/swear in: Sept 25
Basic training starts: October 1

Got the call WOOHOO


----------



## philippe_heb

Update !!

Recruiting Center: Sherbrooke
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM (NCM-SEP)
Trade Choice 1: ATIS 
Trade Choice 2: WENG
Trade Choice 3: EO
Application Date: january 2011
Reapplication date: february 2012
Medical : March 2012
Interview : March 2012
Merit listed : June 2012
Position Offered : August 24 (W ENG)
Enrollment/swear in : August 29
Basic Training Begins: ? (NCM-SEP)


----------



## greythunders99

Recruting Center: Montreal
Component: Primary Reserve
Trade Choice 1: Weapons Technician
Trade Choice 2: Infantery
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: May'15 2012
First Contact: May May'22 2012 and May'29 2012 for informations
Tests:
CFAT-  In progress: This weeks , Arround of August 27th 
Medical-  Waiting
Physical- Waiting
Interview- Waiting
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins:  Waiting...


----------



## Decon

Background:
Canadian citizen 
Employed: Casino electronics technician
Education level: College degree
Bilingual: Somewhat
Age: Mid 20’s

Enrollment choice:
Regular NCM - no prior experience
Trade 1: AVS - Informed all placements filled as of  August 14 
Trade 2: ATIS - Informed many position open
Trade 3: AVN 

Application status:
Online application submitted: June 27, 2012
Application-received notification: July 05, 2012
Application forwarded to local detachment:  July 27, 2012
Application processing began: August 02, 2012
Aptitude test: Completed 
Interview: Completed - Told to expect BMQ in November and CFLRS ceremony webpage is not up to date.
Medical: August 27, 2012
Position offered: Waiting
Enrollment/swear in: Waiting
Basic training starts: Waiting


----------



## greythunders99

greythunders99 said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Montreal
> Component: Primary Reserve
> Trade Choice 1: Weapons Technician
> Trade Choice 2: Infantery
> Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: May'15 2012
> First Contact: May May'22 2012 and May'29 2012 for informations
> Tests:
> CFAT- August 27' 2012
> Medical-  September 11' 2012
> Physical- Waiting
> Interview- September 11' 2012
> Position Offered: Waiting
> Basic Training Begins:  Waiting...


----------



## KBeaw

Edit:



			
				KBeaw said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM:   NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Med Tech (00150)
> Trade Choice 2: ---
> Trade Choice 3: ---
> Application Date: March 7, 2012 (reapplication as my file was lost twice)
> CFAT test : June 9, *2011 * (The results are kept from the previous application.)
> PT Test completed: *September 5, 2012*
> Med, aptitude completed : ---  (have to re-do)
> Interview completed: ---
> Position Offered: ---
> Basic Training Begins: ---


----------



## secondchance

Recruiting Centre: Montreal, QC
Officer/NCM: Officer 
Trade Choice 1: Logistics
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Jully 31st  2012
CFAT Completed : January 24th 2011
Medical Completed:  
Interview completed:  
Position offered:   
Sworn in: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## ben52012

Hey all i am just new to this website but i seen you all can be very helpful, i have been in application process since january 2012. i was merit listed for combat engineer 2 months ago, I was wondering if anyone had any insight on when there would be a selection for ottawa center, and how the merit list work does that mean that i will be selected or..... well thankyou for your time everyone for your time and i hope to hear some postive advice thankyou.

Ben52012


----------



## Sturm0vik

Recruiting Centre: Online/ St. Johns
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: ACISS
Application Date: January 2012
CFAT Completed : May 2010(previous application)
Medical Completed: May 7 2012
Interview completed: May 7 2012
Merit listed: Early June 2012
Position offered: August 23, ACISS
Sworn in: Sept 20th
Basic Training Begins: October 1st, platoon 0465


----------



## Tmcgee777

Recruiting Centre: New Westminster
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armored Soldier
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: July 11 2012
CFAT Completed : August 20 2012
Medical Completed: Booked in for September 11th
Interview completed: Booked in for September 6th
PT completed: August 27th
Position offered: N/A
Sworn in: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A


Hopefully I can make it in for this year or April next year ;D


----------



## aesop081

ben52012 said:
			
		

> does that mean that i will be selected



No, it does not.


----------



## theWONDER8

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary 
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer  ACISS
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Technician 
Trade Choice 3: X
Application Date: March 28, 2012
First Contact: April 18, 2012
Second Contact: N/A
Aptitude Test: May 8, 2012
Interview: May 8, 2012
Medical: May 8, 2012
PT Test: May 23, 2012
Merit Listed: X
Position Offered: August 29, 2012 ACISS
Enrollment/Swear in: August 29, 2012
Basic Training Begins: September 21, 2012

Got the call this morning asking to come to Calgary tonight to swear in. And the wait is over!


----------



## kitch

Recruiting Centre: Barrie
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: MSE Op
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: March 6, 2012 (Online)
CFAT Completed : May 2012
Interview completed: May 2012
Medical Completed: June 2012
Merit listed: July 2012
Position offered: August 29, Combat Eng
Swearing in: August 31, 2012
Basic Training Begins: Sept 01, 2012

Let the adventure begin.


----------



## Joshua1

Yay!! This is just an update


Recruiting Centre: RC Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Combat Engineer
Trade 2: Infantry
Application Date: January, 2012
First Contact: February, 2012
CFAT: March, 2012 
Medical: March, 2012
Interview: March, 2012
Merit Listed : April, 2012 
Position Offered: August,30,2012
Enrolment: Infantry
Swearing in: October 9th,2012
BMQ: still waiting: October 15th, 2012

I had finally got the call this morning and i am very excited and proud to be part of the Canadian Armed Forces! Good luck to all othe applicants


----------



## fergusnative

fergusnative said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Online/CFRC Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: X
> Trade Choice 3: X
> Application Date: - December 12, 2011
> First Contact: December 20, 2012 - confirmed receipt of supporting documents
> Aptitude Test: June, 5 2012
> Interview: July 4, 2012
> Medical: July, 4 2012
> Merit Listed:  August 10, 2012
> Position Offered: X
> Enrollment/Swear in: X
> Basic Training Begins: X
> 
> was really hoping to get in for Sept 3 but I guess not lol, still holding onto a little hope for the next selection  I am tired of checking my phone everyday and every hour haha please phone me!!!!


----------



## gotig

sorry for my english I'm french

Recruiting Centre: Montréal, Qc
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3:  
Application Date: January 2012
CFAT Completed : March 2012
Medical Completed: april 2012
Interview completed: may 2012
Merit Listed: may 2012
Position Offered: 29 august 2012 infantry R22R
Sworn in: 10 october 2012
Basic Training Begins: 22 october 2012 (0470)


----------



## Donny

Joshua1 said:
			
		

> Yay!! This is just an update
> 
> 
> Recruiting Centre: RC Halifax
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade 2: Infantry
> Application Date: January, 2012
> First Contact: February, 2012
> CFAT: March, 2012
> Medical: March, 2012
> Interview: March, 2012
> Merit Listed : April, 2012
> Position Offered: August,30,2012
> Enrolment: Infantry
> Swearing in: October 9th,2012
> BMQ: still waiting: October 15th, 2012
> 
> I had finally got the call this morning and i am very excited and proud to be part of the Canadian Armed Forces! Good luck to all othe applicants


Congrats! Are you on Oct 15th BMQ ?


----------



## Joshua1

Yes Donny i am on Oct 15th BMQ.


----------



## carolynv11

Recruiting Center: St. John's, NL/ Hamilton RC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: ACSO
Trade Choice 2: LOG
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date:  April 5th, 2012 (In person at RC)
First Contact: April 5th 2012
Aptitude Test: April12th 2012
Interview: April 12th 2012
Medical: April 12th 2012
Merit Listed: August 20th 2012
Position Offered: ARMY LOG
Enrollment/Swear in: Sept 19th
Basic Training Begins: Sept 24th


----------



## Donny

Joshua1 said:
			
		

> Yes Donny i am on Oct 15th BMQ.


Awesome! Did you get CE or INF ?


----------



## Devo3733

Recruiting Centre: Calgary, AB
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Med Tech
Trade Choice 2: none
Trade Choice 3:  none
Application Date: April 10 2012
CFAT Completed : March 2009 (long story)
Medical Completed: August 16 2012
Interview completed: August 16 2012
Merit Listed: August 2012
Position Offered: soon... hopefully.. waiting on a PLAR
Sworn in: see above
Basic Training: see above


----------



## Joshua1

Quote from Donny:  on: Today at 13:55:01 


Yes donny i have been selected for Infantry


----------



## greythunders99

Recruting Center: Montreal
Component: Primary Reserve
Trade Choice 1: Weapons Technician
Trade Choice 2: Infantery
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: May'15 2012
First Contact: May May'22 2012 and May'29 2012 for informations
Tests:
CFAT-  August'27 2012
Medical-  *September'11 2012*
Physical- *September'5 2012*
Interview- *September'11 2012*
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins:  Waiting


----------



## KeoughJ

Recruiting Center: Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Medical Technician 
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: February 9 2012 (Initial Doc confirmed Feb 23rd)
First Contact: Tue March 27 2012
Aptitude Test: March 29th 2012
Interview: March 29th 2012
Medical: March 29th  2012
Merit Listed: Sometime in August I believe
Position Offered: September 4 2012 (Infantry)
Enrollment/Swear in: Wasn't given a date yet.
Basic Training Begins: Oct 1st 

Goodluck ladies and gentlemen still awaiting offers.


----------



## RMalik

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Signal Operator
Trade Choice 3: Artillery Soldier
Application Date: June 2011 (2nd time)
First Contact: June 2011
Aptitude Test: October 2009
Interview: April 2012
Medical: April 2012
Merit Listed: May 2012
Position Offered: Sep 4th 2012 (INF)
Enrollment/Swear in: Sep 19th 2012
Basic Training Begins: Oct 1st 2012


----------



## MommaG

MommaG said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> I know this is some what different, but I am a mother who's son is going through the recruitment process now.  As I am new to all this I have been creeping all the forums on this site to gather as much information as I can.  Just to set MY mind at ease.
> 
> I want to thank you all for the Q and A's you have posted here.  They have been very informative.  I have heard the excitement and disappointment in your words, and would like to say that as mother's we are very proud of our son's and daughter's no matter the outcome.
> 
> To those of you just starting the process........ good luck.  To those starting basic.......best wishes.  To those serving........thank you.
> 
> This is my son's journey.
> 
> Recruiting Center: Kingston
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: Second week in June 2012
> First Contact: 3 days after app.
> Aptitude Test: End of June 2012
> Physical/Medical: Mid July 2012
> Interview: Same day as P/M
> Merit Listed: Recruitment Center told him within a couple of days
> Position Offered:-------
> Basic Training Begins:-------




UPDATE
My son was merit listed today......... Yay!!!!    That's the good news.  Bad news is........ recruiter says there will be no selection in November.  All openings will be filled as needed.
Anyone else hear this???


----------



## MybestChoice

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade 1: NCSE
Trade 2: -----
Trade 3: -----
Application Date: April, 2012
First Contact: April, 2012
CFAT: July 11, 2012
Medical: July 16, 2012
Interview: July 16, 2012
Merit Listed: August 2012
Position Offered: Pending
Swearing in: Pending
BMOQ: Pending

I don't see alot of Naval Combat Systems Engineers...Where are they?


----------



## painswessex

Recruiting Centre: Online
Regular/Reserve: RegularOfficer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Supply Tech (10 years previous service 4C release)
Trade 2: Met Tech
Trade 3: Cook
Application Date: April, 2009, 2010,2011,2012 (found background issues i did not know about. 09,10,11)
First Contact: April, 2009
CFAT: 
Medical:
Interview: 
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: HMCS Ottawa May 2011 (skilled applicant) 
Swearing in: 
BMOQ:

File closed in 09,10,11 due to background info that has been resolved. I really hope this time is the charm. Every part that can be crossed is.


----------



## fergusnative

MommaG said:
			
		

> UPDATE
> My son was merit listed today......... Yay!!!!    That's the good news.  Bad news is........ recruiter says there will be no selection in November.  All openings will be filled as needed.
> Anyone else hear this???




It appears everyone is hearing different things. Best advice is to just sit and wait and watch other people get recruited instead of your son or other people lol. But all good things come to those who wait I suppose. Good luck to your son ma'am


----------



## PrettyMaggie63

MommaG said:
			
		

> UPDATE
> My son was merit listed today......... Yay!!!!    That's the good news.  Bad news is........ recruiter says there will be no selection in November.  All openings will be filled as needed.
> Anyone else hear this???



My file manager told me last week that all selections are "frozen". I asked him what that meant and said it's complicated, and not to try to figure out. 
It is nice to see such a supportive parent.


----------



## MommaG

I'm reading between the lines here.  Obviously you have been waiting for awhile.  I know it's hard, but stay positive.  All the best to you!!!


----------



## Perski

Long time lurker here but here we go!

Recruting Center: Kitchener Ontario then Hamilton Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: Early April, 2012
First Contact: Early April, 2012
CFAT Completed : April 26, 2012 (CFRC Kitchener)
Medical Completed: June 21, 2012
Interview Completed: June 21, 2012
Position Offered: Combat Engineer
Date Position Offered: September 5, 2012
Sworn In: October 5, 2012
BMQ: October 22, 2012


----------



## hogarthmike

First time posting on this thread. Just playing the waiting game like all the rest. But still have my fingers crossed.

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: MP (Military Police)
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: January 2012 (Online)
CFAT Completed : June 2012
Interview completed: July 2012
Medical Completed: July 2012
MPAC: Waiting on a call
Merit listed: 
Position offered:
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Brojo

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserves (co-op)
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: ATIST
Application Date: June 29th 2012
First Contact: June 29th 2012
Med, aptitude completed : Med 21 Aug, 2012            Aptitude 10th July 2012
PT Test completed: 25th July, 2012
Interview completed: 1st Aug, 2012
Position Offered: September 7th, 2012 (ACISS)
Swearing in: September 22nd, 2012
Basic Training Begins: Sept 25th, 2012


----------



## darrac

Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserves: Reserves (Loyal Edmonton Regiment)
Officer/ NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: January 24/2012
First Contact: Feb/2012
CFAT: May 24 (Had to retrieve VFS and Med Docs from archives- 3 month wait)
Interview: July 26/2012
Medical: July 31/2012
PT Test: August 08/2012
File completed and sent to Reserve unit for potential job offer: Sept 07/2012
Position Offered: pending
Swearing in: pending
BMQ: pending


----------



## AClevela

Recruiting Centre: Kingston/North Bay
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Trade Choice 2: Military Police
Trade Choice 3: Fire fighter
Application Date: November 20 2011
CFAT Completed : March 2012
Interview completed: March 2012
Medical Completed: March 2012
Merit listed: Never really happened
Position offered: Sept 7 2012, Medical Technician
Swearing in: TBD
Basic Training Begins: TBD


----------



## Ownage365th

Recruiting Center: Online/CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Construction Technician 
Trade Choice 3: X
Application Date: - September 10, 2012
First Contact: X
Aptitude Test: X
Interview: X
Medical: X
Merit Listed: X
Position Offered: X
Enrollment/Swear in: X
Basic Training Begins: X


----------



## Justin.D

Recruiting Center: CFRC Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: CEOTP Pilot
Trade Choice 2: X 
Trade Choice 3: X
Application Date: March 30, 2012
First Contact: April 15, 2012
Aptitude Test: May 30, 2012
Seneca Admissions Test: June 18, 2012
Interview: June 25, 2012
Medical: June 25, 2012
Aircrew Selection: August 20, 2012
Merit Listed: X
Position Offered: X
Enrollment/Swear in: X
Basic Training Begins: X


----------



## darrac

darrac said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Edmonton
> Regular/Reserves: Reserves (Loyal Edmonton Regiment)
> Officer/ NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: January 24/2012
> First Contact: Feb/2012
> CFAT: May 24 (Had to retrieve VFS and Med Docs from archives- 3 month wait)
> Interview: July 26/2012
> Medical: July 31/2012
> PT Test: August 08/2012
> File completed and sent to Reserve unit for potential job offer: Sept 07/2012
> Position Offered: Sept 10/2012
> Swearing in: pending
> BMQ: pending


----------



## Justin.D

Merit Listed!



			
				Justin.D said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Oshawa
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: CEOTP Pilot
> Trade Choice 2: X
> Trade Choice 3: X
> Application Date: March 30, 2012
> First Contact: April 15, 2012
> Aptitude Test: May 30, 2012
> Seneca Admissions Test: June 18, 2012
> Interview: June 25, 2012
> Medical: June 25, 2012
> Aircrew Selection: August 20, 2012
> Merit Listed: September 12, 2012
> Position Offered: X
> Enrollment/Swear in: X
> Basic Training Begins: X


----------



## ArtyDave

Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: May, 2012
First Contact: May, 2012
Med, aptitude completed : July, 2012
PT Test completed: July, 2012
Interview completed: July, 2012
Position Offered: Artillery - September 10
Swarn in: October 11
Basic Training Begins: October, 22

Very excited  ;D


----------



## jnthncrdns

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Army Communication & Information Systems Specialist (ACISS)
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: 07 March 2012 (Second Application)
First Contact: 27 March 2012
CFAT Completed: 13 January 2011
Security Check: 10 April 2012
References Contacted: ?? April 2012
Interview Completed: 19 April 2012
Medical Completed: 23 April 2012
Merit Listed: 11 May 2012

Job Offered On: *September 12, 2012*
Trade: *Army Communication & Information Systems Specialist (ACISS)*
Swearing in: *October 3, 2012*
BMQ Begins: *October 15, 2012*

I submitted my first application back in December 2010. Finally, after almost 2 years! .


----------



## pthebeau

pthebeau said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Fredericton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot
> Trade Choice 2: ACSO
> Trade Choice 3: X
> Application Date: - March 2012
> First Contact: March 2012
> Aptitude Test: February 2011 (Previous Application)
> Interview: June 2012
> Aircrew Selection: July 2012
> Medical: July 2012 (@ACS)
> Merit Listed: July 2012
> Position Offered: Pending
> Enrollment/Swear in: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending
> 
> Very interesting process.  ACS is a great experience!



Position Offered: August 2, 2012 (Conditional on Air Factor), August 9, 2012 (Unconditional, Air Factor received from DRDC)
Swearing In: September 20, 2012
Basic Training Begins: September 24, 2012

Here we go!


----------



## JRH93

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserves: Reserves
Officer/ NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: July 9th, 2012
First Contact: July 18th
CFAT: July 26th
Interview: August 8th
Medical: August 8th
PT Test: August 26th
File completed and sent to Reserve unit for potential job offer: August 28th
Position Offered: August 30th
Swearing in: September 13th
BMQ: September 28th


----------



## painswessex

painswessex said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Online
> Regular/Reserve: RegularOfficer/NCM: NCM
> Trade 1: Supply Tech (10 years previous service 4C release)
> Trade 2: Met Tech
> Trade 3: Cook
> Application Date: April, 2009, 2010,2011,2012 (found background issues i did not know about. 09,10,11)
> First Contact: April, 2009
> CFAT:
> Medical:
> Interview:
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered: HMCS Ottawa May 2011 (skilled applicant)
> Swearing in:
> BMOQ:
> 
> File closed in 09,10,11 due to background info that has been resolved. I really hope this time is the charm. Every part that can be crossed is.



File curently being reviewed by the OC in North Bay. Hopefully that means good things.


----------



## Tmcgee777

Recruiting Centre: New Westminster
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armored Soldier
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: July 11 2012
CFAT Completed : August 20 2012
Medical Completed: September 11th 2012
Interview completed: September 6th 2012
PT completed: August 27th
Position offered: N/A
Sworn in: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A

Finally done the processing part and now i patiently wait


----------



## ProtectAndServe

**UPDATE**

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armored Soldier
Trade Choice 3: Artillery Field
Application Date: January 2012 (Was told to submit a new application more detailed) March 2012
CFAT Completed : July 30th 2012
Medical Scheduled: October 9th 2012
Interview Scheduled: October 3rd 2012
Position offered: N/A
Sworn in: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A

So far everything is going great..


----------



## SunlessRise

Recruiting Center: New Westminster
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soldier
Application Date: November, 29, 2011
First Contact: March, 28, 2012
Med, aptitude completed : April, 20, 2012
PT Test completed: April, 20, 2012 (Was a mistake, only to be taken by Reserves)
Interview completed: N/A
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A


----------



## dbp1901

Recruiting Center: Online/CFRC Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVN Tech 
Application Date: March 2012
First Contact: April 2012
Aptitude Test: April 2012
Interview: May 2012
Medical: May 2012
Merit Listed: August 2012
Position Offered: September 12, 2012 
Enrollment/Swear in: October 18, 2012 
Basic Training Begins: October 22, 2012


----------



## Kevindagul

Recruiting Center: Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Mobile Support Equipment Operator
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: - September 10, 2012, Sent Documents: September 16, 2012
First Contact: X
Aptitude Test: X
Interview: X
Medical: X
Merit Listed: X
Position Offered: X
Enrollment/Swear in: X
Basic Training Begins: X


----------



## JSingh04

Recruiting Centre: Toronto, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Naval Combat Systems
Trade Choice 2: Engineer Officer
Trade Choice 3: Construction Engineer
Application Date: March 2012
CFAT Completed : July 6, 2012
Medical Completed:  July 30, 2012
Interview completed: August 08, 2012
Merit Listed: September 03, 2012
Position Offered: Construction Engineer Officer
Sworn in: September 19, 2012
Basic Training Begins: September 22, 2012


----------



## Waters81

Waters81 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Construction Tech
> Application Date: Jan.2008 (Originally)
> Reapplication date: Jan.19.2012 (Online)
> Medical booked: Apr.23
> Interview booked:May.2
> Merit Listed: June.14
> Position Offered: Construction Tech -  Offer Denied
> Basic Training Begins:
> 
> I may have just made a HUGE mistake, but given what information I received from the recruiter my gut tells me otherwise. However, I was floored to hear told that I had been offered the only position available for CON TECH, but I hope that it goes to someone who had it as their first choice.
> 
> I sure hope I know what I'm doing  :facepalm:



Well, apparently the military gods were smiling down on me.

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Construction Tech
Application Date: Jan.2008 (Originally)
Reapplication date: Jan.19.2012 (Online)
Medical booked: Apr.23
Interview booked:May.2 
Merit Listed: June.14
Position Offered: Construction Tech -  Offer Denied
Position Offered: Infantry - ACCEPTED
Swearing In: Sept.26
Basic Training Begins: Oct.1

So this is it,  my 4 years of effort paid of in a big way today. Looking forward to starting what I hope will be a long military career.


----------



## mmmjon

Waters81 said:
			
		

> Well, apparently the military gods were smiling down on me.
> 
> Recruiting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Construction Tech
> Application Date: Jan.2008 (Originally)
> Reapplication date: Jan.19.2012 (Online)
> Medical booked: Apr.23
> Interview booked:May.2
> Merit Listed: June.14
> Position Offered: Construction Tech -  Offer Denied
> Position Offered: Infantry - ACCEPTED
> Swearing In: Sept.26
> Basic Training Begins: Oct.1
> 
> So this is it,  my 4 years of effort paid of in a big way today. Looking forward to starting what I hope will be a long military career.



Heck yeah! Congrats man! How did between both offers?


----------



## Dust

Recruiting Centre: Saskatoon
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer DEO
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 2: Naval Combat Systems Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 3: --None--
Application Date: May 29th 2012 (Originally)
Aptitude & Medical: June 14th 2012
Interview: August 1st 2012 
Position Offered: Naval Combat Systems Engineering
Swearing In: October 17th 2012
Basic Training Begins: October 29th 2012


----------



## KingofKeys

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Engineer (Army)
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: June 2012 (latest)
CFAT Completed : September 2009
Medical Scheduled: October 11th 2012
Interview Scheduled: October 15th 2012
Position offered: x
Sworn in: x
Basic Training Begins: x


----------



## koony_67

KingofKeys said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: x
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: June 2012 (latest)
> CFAT Completed : September 2009
> Medical Scheduled: October 11th 2012
> Interview Scheduled: October 15th 2012
> Position offered: x
> Sworn in: x
> Basic Training Begins: x



What engineering trade are you going for?


----------



## Justin.D

I'm in!

Recruiting Center: CFRC Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: CEOTP Pilot
Trade Choice 2: X 
Trade Choice 3: X
Application Date: March 30, 2012
First Contact: April 15, 2012
Aptitude Test: May 30, 2012
Seneca Admissions Test: June 18, 2012
Interview: June 25, 2012
Medical: June 25, 2012
Aircrew Selection: August 20, 2012
Merit Listed: September 12, 2012
Position Offered: September 17, 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: September 20, 2012
Basic Training Begins: September 22, 2012 

Five days notice to get my life in order... kinda hectic but I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## KingofKeys

koony_67 said:
			
		

> What engineering trade are you going for?



Engineer (Army) Officer. It is an occupation by itself. 
http://www.forces.ca/en/job/engineerofficer-21#info-1


----------



## Waters81

mmmjon said:
			
		

> Heck yeah! Congrats man! How did between both offers?



Thanks. It was only about 3 weeks, Needless to say I was floored when I got the call yesterday.


----------



## Waters81

Stacked said:
			
		

> Good on you for holding out for what you wanted the most.  Good luck to you and congratulations.



Thanks man, I honestly wasn't expecting a call so soon after my last offer. But I got it and I'm stoked.


----------



## Donny

Waters81 said:
			
		

> Well, apparently the military gods were smiling down on me.
> 
> Recruiting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Construction Tech
> Application Date: Jan.2008 (Originally)
> Reapplication date: Jan.19.2012 (Online)
> Medical booked: Apr.23
> Interview booked:May.2
> Merit Listed: June.14
> Position Offered: Construction Tech -  Offer Denied
> Position Offered: Infantry - ACCEPTED
> Swearing In: Sept.26
> Basic Training Begins: Oct.1
> 
> So this is it,  my 4 years of effort paid of in a big way today. Looking forward to starting what I hope will be a long military career.



Congrats! I am on Oct 1st BMQ as well.


----------



## Waters81

Donny said:
			
		

> Congrats! I am on Oct 1st BMQ as well.



Awesome. What trade are you going in for?


----------



## FFmedic03

Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Med Tech
Application Date: August 01 2012
Medical / Interview: August 27 2012
Merit Listed: ? 
Position Offered: Sept 18 2012 Combat Engineer - ACCEPTED
Swearing In: ?
Basic Training Begins: Oct 29 2012


----------



## mmmjon

UPDATE:

Recruiting Center: Quebec City
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Artillery (Added September 19, 2012)
Application Date: September 2011
First Contact:September 2011
Aptitude Test: October 2011
Security Check Completed: October 2011
Interview: February 7, 2012 (UPDATE INTERVIEW for Artillery: September 25th, 2012)
Medical: February 7, 2012
Merit Listed:  Feb 2012 for CE
Position Offered: - 
Enrollment/Swear in: -
Basic Training Begins: -


I spoke with my RC today, they told me that CE is now closed and to keep my app going I had to add a trade. I originally had Artillery on my app, but it was closed to I had to remove it. So now it looks like I'm applying for Artillery, which is awesome by me. I'm still pretty bummed though, as I applied a year ago a Combat Engineer is a trade I've really been looking forward to do.

Good luck to everyone else and don't lose hope!


----------



## koony_67

KingofKeys said:
			
		

> Engineer (Army) Officer. It is an occupation by itself.
> http://www.forces.ca/en/job/engineerofficer-21#info-1



Congrats man!! I just know of a few people waiting for CE..


----------



## Donny

Waters81 said:
			
		

> Awesome. What trade are you going in for?


AVN


----------



## SharkmanSIX

First time poster here, long time follower. To those out there going through the process, make your application as competitive as possible and they will help you fly through the system. 
Even if you have your initial application in, it doesn't mean you should stop improving yourself. 
Always work on your portfolio up until the day you interview and beyond. 
Like I was told at the Recruiting center, Combat Trades are competitive, its not about having '2 feet and a heart beat'. 



Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Online Application: June 2012
First Contact: July 2012
Aptitude Test: July 2012
Interview: August 2012
Medical: August 2012 
Merit Listed: August 2012
Position Offered: September 20th 2012 Combat Engineer Accepted
Enrollment/Swear in: October 3rd
Basic Training Begins: October 15th

In total a 5 month process and judging by the other people here, this is irregular so don't lose hope if your waiting for a call. 

But holy hell it felt good getting that call. Goodluck guys


----------



## ChrisHenhawk

Recruiting Center: Online/ Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery- Field
Trade Choice 3: Crewman
Online Application: August 30 2012
First Contact:
Aptitude Test: 
Interview:
Medical: 
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
Basic Training Begins: 

Just waiting for my application to be approved hopefully


----------



## Oscar590

Recruting Center: Online/CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Military Police
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: 
Online Application Date: 20 Sept 2012
First Contact: 
Aptitude Test:
PT Test completed: 
Interview completed: 
MPAC completed:
Position Offered:
Basic Training Begins:

Been a long time lurker on these forums and I've finally put in my application


----------



## koony_67

ChrisHenhawk said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Online/ Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Artillery- Field
> Trade Choice 3: Crewman
> Online Application: August 30 2012
> First Contact:
> Aptitude Test:
> Interview:
> Medical:
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Enrollment/Swear in:
> Basic Training Begins:
> 
> Just waiting for my application to be approved hopefully



They're still accepting applications for infantry... I thought it closed but that's a good sign that it's still open in our area..


----------



## Goodeman

Actually, i just got an E-mail on tuesday from North Bay stating that Infantry and Combat Engineer are closed. Artillery is still open though. I just added it to my trade choices this morning.  ;D


----------



## koony_67

Goodeman said:
			
		

> Actually, i just got an E-mail on tuesday from North Bay stating that Infantry and Combat Engineer are closed. Artillery is still open though. I just added it to my trade choices this morning.  ;D


aren't you out west? Infantry is done a local selection.. it can be closed in your area but still open somewhere else..


----------



## Goodeman

This is just what i was told from the Recruiters at North Bay. Take what you will from it.


----------



## nic32

Recruiting Center: Quebec city
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Junior ROTP
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Air Combat Systems Officer
Trade Choice 3: Aerospace engineer 
Application Date: November 4, 2011
First Contact: November 14, 2011
CFAT: November 29, 2011 - completed
Interview: December 20. 2011 - completed
Medical: December 20, 2011 completed
Aircrew Selection  : January 30th to February 3rd -- completed
Aircrew medical : February 2, Done
ACSO exam : Done and complete by February 27.
Selected for Pilot : Had to refuse for family reason.

Need to redo Interview and Aircrew Medical


----------



## Allgunzblazing

nic32, 

Congrats for being selected - that's huge especially for such a competitive occupation. I hope your family situation improves and you're able to begin your military career. 

Cheers.


----------



## nic32

Allgunzblazing said:
			
		

> nic32,
> 
> Congrats for being selected - that's huge especially for such a competitive occupation. I hope your family situation improves and you're able to begin your military career.
> 
> Cheers.



Thank you, it's was a hard choice but I think that the interviewer will understand the reason why I turned down the offer. By the way I can stand in front of a miroir and be proud.


----------



## travishv

So, after a year of going through the application process I finally got my offer this week. This site has been a great source of information for me through the process and I know it always was good to see what other people's processes were like so I figured I'd post mine here for others. I'll also try and give a quick description of my education/work experience for comparison. 
I applied as an ncm for the trades on the summary below. I applied with only a GED for my education but have plenty of work experience including my recent work for a satellite tv provider for the last 7 years. In this role I have aquired some leadership skills and technical skills which may have helped my application. I didn't have a whole lot of volunteer experience but I did start volunteering in a hospital ER a few months into the process (prior to my interview). In terms of team sports, I haven't participated in years (since I was a kid really) but I do actively exercise at the gym on my free time. 
During the application I ran into some trouble during the medical as their testing indicated my hearing was low (which it is), however after they had me visit an audiologist my hearing tested just above the cut off point to be enrolled. I tested well on the aptitude test and the interview also went really well. 
So that's the gist of it, below is the summary of my process. 

Recruiting Center: Applied online - Application processed with Hamilton CFRC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery - Land
Trade Choice 3: ACISS
Application Date: - October 2011
First Contact: December 2011 - confirmed reciept of supporting documents, May 1st 2012 - Application sent to Hamilton CFRC from CFNRCC
Aptitude Test: June 5th, 2012
Medical: Jul 4 2012
Interview: Jul 4 2012
Merit Listed: end of august sometime
Position Offered: sept 18 3012 - ACISS
Enrollment/Swear in: Oct 22 2012
Basic Training Begins: Oct 29 2012

Thanks again to everyone on this site for the valuable information through this process and good luck to everyone who is going through it still.


----------



## Skakavac

Hello everyone. Never had to post a question before as I've learned to use the search function and all my questions were found and answered throughout my application process. Thank you to everyone who contributes to this forum. Here is the start of mine.

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech Land
Application Date: Mobile Support Equipment Op
Applied Online: 2012 March 07
First Contact: 2012 April 13
Aptitude Test: 2012 April 24
Medical: 2012 May 07
Interview: 2012 May 18
Medical Records: 2012 May 28 (took me 3 weeks to track down old medical records from 1989)
Merit Listed: 2012 July (CE)
Position Offered: 2012 September 21
Enrollment/Swear in: 2012 October 17
Basic Training Begins: 2012 October 29


----------



## MusclesGlasses

Hello fellow forum readers,

I've been reading and following for a few months now and have finally had my process start moving, so I figured I would add my details to the list.

Recruiting Center: CFNRCC then Sudbury
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: INT
Trade Choice 3: MS ENG
Application Date:  Aug 07/12 (online)
First Contact: Sept 20/12
Aptitude Test: Sept 26/12
Medical: Sept 26/12
Interview: pending background checks
Merit Listed: pending
Position Offeredending
Enrollment/Swear in: pending
Basic Training Begins: pending

I realize that I may be waiting for a while before any positions open up for MARS officers, but I'm still excited to have the process underway.

Cheers


----------



## Allgunzblazing

I've been told that there are openings for DEO candidates in the MARS occupation. 

All the best


----------



## painswessex

painswessex said:
			
		

> File curently being reviewed by the OC in North Bay. Hopefully that means good things.



File transfered to CFRC Edmonton. Sgt there said they are in the process of sending email to the career manager to secure a spot for me. Should hear back within two weeks. Have a really good feeling about the month of October being super good month for me.


----------



## 35522476v

Recruiting Center: CFNRCC 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: CE
Trade Choice 2: INF
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date:  Aug 27 2012 
First Contact: Sept 26 2012
Aptitude Test: 
Medical: Sept 
Interview: 
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## MusclesGlasses

Allgunzblazing said:
			
		

> I've been told that there are openings for DEO candidates in the MARS occupation.
> 
> All the best



That's the best news I've heard in almost a year! 

Cheers to you good sir.


----------



## half-pint

UPDATE:

Recruiting centre: Hamilton, ON
Regular/Reserves: Reg
NCM/Officer: DEO (previous service)
Trade choice 1: MARS
Trade choice 2: Navy LOG
Trade choice 3: ....
Application date: November 2010
First contact: December 2010
CFAT: Not required
Medical: January 2011 (waiting on D Med Pol)
Interview: April 11, 2011
Merit Listed: July 2011
Job Offered: MARS - 28 Sep 12
Swearing in: 22 Oct 12
BMOQ: already completed

Hoping patience really is a virtue!!


----------



## mmmjon

mmmjon said:
			
		

> UPDATE:
> 
> Recruiting Center: Quebec City
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: Artillery (Added September 19, 2012)
> Application Date: September 2011
> First Contact:September 2011
> Aptitude Test: October 2011
> Security Check Completed: October 2011
> Interview: February 7, 2012 (UPDATE INTERVIEW for Artillery: September 25th, 2012)
> Medical: February 7, 2012
> Merit Listed:  Feb 2012 for CE
> Position Offered: -
> Enrollment/Swear in: -
> Basic Training Begins: -
> 
> 
> I spoke with my RC today, they told me that CE is now closed and to keep my app going I had to add a trade. I originally had Artillery on my app, but it was closed to I had to remove it. So now it looks like I'm applying for Artillery, which is awesome by me. I'm still pretty bummed though, as I applied a year ago a Combat Engineer is a trade I've really been looking forward to do.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else and don't lose hope!



Update again: 

Ended up being interviwed for ACISS this past tuesday, instead of Arty. Today I got an offer for ACISS. BMQ Nov 5th!


----------



## MMSS

MusclesGlasses said:
			
		

> That's the best news I've heard in almost a year!
> 
> Cheers to you good sir.



Agreed. I am going to call for an update today 

edit: As per CFRC, DEO MARS positions are open at this time. Got my medical cleared so hoping to hear about an interview soon.


----------



## MMSS

Recruiting Center: CFRC Fredericton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: *MARS*
Trade Choice 2: NCS Eng
Trade Choice 3: Logistics Officer
Application Date: - March 10, 2012
First Contact: May 10th 2012 - email acknowledging reception of documents sent by mail March 10 2012
Aptitude Test: September 22, 2005
Interview: October 11, 2012
Medical: July 24, 2012
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
BMOQ Begins: 

So, that was quick. Have my interview on Oct. 11.


----------



## Dlaws90

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Application Date: September 09, 2012
Aptitude Test:
Interview:
Medical:
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
BMQ Begins: 

I know I'll probably have some time to wait, but I could always use a little more time to get ready. Nonetheless I am pretty excited.


----------



## MMSS

Dlaws90 said:
			
		

> I know I'll probably have some time to wait, but I could always use a little more time to get ready. Nonetheless I am pretty excited.



Welcome! Don't think of it as waiting, think of it as extra training time.


----------



## Dlaws90

MMSS said:
			
		

> Welcome! Don't think of it as waiting, think of it as extra training time.


 
Of course. You can never do too much training! But it's so hard to wait.


----------



## ProtectAndServe

**UPDATE**

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery Field
Trade Choice 3: Armored Soldier (closed)
Application Date: January 2012 (Was told to submit a new application more detailed) March 2012
CFAT Completed : July 30th 2012
Medical Scheduled: October 9th 2012
Interview Completed: October 3rd 2012
Position offered: N/A
Sworn in: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A

Did My interview the Captain said I had a great interview, but I did not do so well on my CFAT and my high school grades are average (Kinda worried) can't imagine working in Tim Hortons for another year... So all I need to do now is complete my Medical, on Oct 9th. Then get put on the merit list.


----------



## Greg Arsenault

Recruiting centre: Halifax
Regular/reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade: INT OP/ 3 INT COY
Application date: Mar 2012
CFAT: Completed at an early date (Had previously applied to the PEI regiment)
Interview: Mar 16
Medical: Jun 21
Position offered: Aug 08
Sworn in: N/A
Basic begins: N/A

Looking forward to getting started.
Been around the sight for awhile, lots of great info.
Soon as I get to work I will get myself a subscription.

Thanks guys


----------



## MusclesGlasses

Just a quick update on my progress, in that I just got the call asking me to come in tomorrow for my interview!
Recruiting Center: CFNRCC then Sudbury
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: INT
Trade Choice 3: MS ENG
Application Date:  Aug 07/12 (online)
First Contact: Sept 20/12
Aptitude Test: Sept 26/12
Medical: Sept 26/12
Interview: Oct 10/12
Merit Listed: pending
Position Offeredending
Enrollment/Swear in: pending
Basic Training Begins: pending

Can't wait!

Cheers


----------



## Oscar590

Recruting Center: Online/CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Military Police
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application Date: 20 Sept 2012
First Contact: 10 Oct 2012 
Aptitude Test: 
PT Test completed: 
Interview completed: 
Position Offered:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## MMSS

Recruiting Center: CFRC Fredericton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: NCS Eng
Trade Choice 3: Logistics Officer
Application Date: - March 10, 2012
First Contact: May 10th 2012 - email acknowledging reception of documents sent by mail March 10 2012
Aptitude Test: September 22, 2005
Interview: October 11, 2012
Medical: July 24, 2012
Merit Listed: October 11, 2012
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
BMOQ Begins:

So, had my interview. Was told that it went very well, I had excellent answers to the questions, and that he (the career counselor) was going to ensure that all notes/recommendations were entered into "the system" before he left on leave tomorrow. As I had taken the CFAT before, I didn't have to repeat it, but he did inform me that my score was "basically perfect" which was a nice surprise (I had just been told previously that I qualified for all trades I had listed.) I was advised that I was a very strong candidate and that while there are no guarantees, I should prepare my family for the possibility of things moving very quickly. I was told that there is a selection for DEO MARS on Nov. 1, however he did not have numbers on how many people will be selected.

Overall, a very good day.


----------



## Allgunzblazing

All the best to all of you future sailors  . 

Now until the selection board is probably the most nerve ranking phase in the process.


----------



## jrst

I finally get to post here!  Been waiting for confirmation that I'm getting in, finally got it tonight   Some of the dates are approximations because I don't remember them.

Recruiting Center: Ottawa / Cornwall
Regular/Reserve: Reserves
Officer/NCM: Officer
1st Trade Choice: Infantry Officer
Application Date: February 2012
Aptitude Test: mid June 2012
Interview: mid June
Medical: mid June (aptitude test, interview, and medical all on the same day)
PT Test: September 15th or 22nd 2012
Merit Listed: --
Position Offered: October 11, 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: October 18, 2012
BMQ Begins: most likely January


----------



## AlexSB

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armored (closed)
Application Date: February, 2012
Aptitude Test:-
Interview:August 14th, 2012
Medical: Sept 14th, 2012
Merit Listed:-
Position Offered:-
Enrollment/Swear in:-
BMQ Begins: bypass (may have to repeat due to it being done in the reserves)


----------



## Devo3733

Devo3733 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Calgary, AB
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Med Tech
> Trade Choice 2: none
> Trade Choice 3:  none
> Application Date: April 10 2012
> CFAT Completed : March 2009 (long story)
> Medical Completed: August 16 2012
> Interview completed: August 16 2012
> Merit Listed: August 2012
> Position Offered: soon... hopefully.. waiting on a PLAR
> Sworn in: see above
> Basic Training: see above



Got an update today.  Apparently an offer is prepared now but is still waiting on that PLAR to go through, holy smokes going on 3 months now.  I suppose if anything would likely be looking at BMQ in January or later.


----------



## ARMY_101

How do these compare to already-enrolled members CTing? Any guidelines on those wait times? We should get a similar thread going for that. I've heard of some CT's being accepted within a month and others waiting 5 years.


----------



## Nic22Bast

Recruiting Centre: Québec, Qc
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Armored
pplication Date: Juin 11 2012
CFAT Completed : September 11 2012
Medical Completed: October 9 2012
Interview completed: 
Merit list: Not yet
Position Offered: I will get a call (in weeks to come) for Artillery air defense.

I think i will decline the offer for artillery air defense. Infantry will open in february 2013 so i will wait for this... i really want to be a vandoos.


----------



## mmmjon

Nic22Bast said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Québec, Qc
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Artillery
> Trade Choice 3: Armored
> pplication Date: Juin 11 2012
> CFAT Completed : September 11 2012
> Medical Completed: October 9 2012
> Interview completed:
> Merit list: Not yet
> Position Offered: I will get a call (in weeks to come) for Artillery air defense.
> 
> I think i will decline the offer for artillery air defense. Infantry will open in february 2013 so i will wait for this... i really want to be a vandoos.


I'd love to know what makes you think you'll get a call for Air Arty? Having not even completed your interview. Just curious..


----------



## Nic22Bast

Cause Artillery air defense are in first priority! My recruiter say to me i will receive a call in couples of week for a job in air defense! My interview will be this week.

I'm sorry for my poor english... i'm a frenchies.


----------



## aesop081

You have not completed the application process so you are not getting an offer, any offer, anytime soon.


----------



## mmmjon

Nic22Bast said:
			
		

> Cause Artillery air defense are in first priority! My recruiter say to me i will receive a call in couples of week for a job in air defense! My interview will be this week.
> 
> I'm sorry for my poor english... i'm a frenchies.


Welcome to not taking ANYTHING for granted until you actually get an offer. By the way, who told you that? I dealt with CFRC Quebec City, too.


----------



## Nic22Bast

My recruiter said to me to really think before decline an offer in arty air defense! Because its not sure that infantry will open in february My interview will be this week. I take nothing for cash but... its positive! My recruiter say to me the process will go quickly now... cause in my 3 choices i put artillery in second choice (but on the sheet i dont write air defense) so he said air defense are in first priority. So i said thats really interest me. And he said things will go quickly now for your process.

Quebec city RC


----------



## kfran

Hi everyone, this is my first post.  
Figured I would like to share my experience. Some dates are approximates but they are pretty close to the actual date!

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Engineer
Trade Choice 2:  Marine Systems Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Naval Combat Systems Engineer
Online Application Date: - May 23, 2012
Application Date sent to Hamilton: June 18, 2012
First Contact: July, 2, 2012 (approx)
Aptitude Test: July, 20, 2012 (approx)
Interview: Aug 21, 2012
Medical: Aug, 28, 2012
Merit Listed: Called into the CFRC was told just waiting to be signed off. Should be any day now.
Position Offered: Waiting
Enrollment/Swear in: Waiting
BMOQ Begins: Waiting

Anyone have any idea when BMOQs are ran? Is there one more before the end of the year? Early next year?

Kfran


----------



## micah

According to the CFLRS website, after the upcoming one at the end of the month, there's one January 7th.

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/cfc-ecc/dc-cd/index-eng.asp


----------



## greenmachine

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton 
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: - October 2nd, 2012
Application Date sent to Hamilton:October 10th, 2012
First Contact: 
Aptitude Test: 
Interview: 
Medical: 
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in: 
BMOQ Begins: 

I recently applied for the reserves here in Hamilton. After speaking to the unit recruiter she informed that getting on the January BMQ is possible, so I'm really hoping for that. If I miss it, here's to September 2013. 

How long d'you guys think I should wait to phone the CFRC for a follow up?


----------



## kfran

micah said:
			
		

> According to the CFLRS website, after the upcoming one at the end of the month, there's one January 7th.
> 
> http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/cfc-ecc/dc-cd/index-eng.asp



Thanks a lot for the information Micah. I saw this page once before but was unsure about it. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Decon

Current occupation:
Electronics technician at a Casino

Enrollment Choice:
Regular NCM 
Trade 1: AVS 
Trade 2: ATIS (will consider ACISS if offered during interview) 
Trade 3: AVN

Application status:

Online application submitted: June 27, 2012
Generic online application-received notification: July 05, 2012
Application forwarded by Ottawa to local detachment for processing:  July 27, 2012
Application processing began: August 02, 2012
Medical: August 27, 2012
Aptitude test: Completed 
Medical approval:October 12, 2012 (form was sent to Ottawa regarding flat feet. This paperwork was process quicker than I expected). 
Interview: October 16, 2012
Position offered: Unknown
Enrollment/swear in: Unknown
Basic training starts: Unknown

CFLRS updated their ceremony dates webpage up to June 2013: http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/cfc-ecc/dc-cd/index-eng.asp


----------



## Corporal Peyton

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You have not completed the application process so you are not getting an offer, any offer, anytime soon.



yup your very right. a call in a week without the interview done, verrry unlikley


----------



## mmmjon

Corporal Peyton said:
			
		

> yup your very right. a call in a week without the interview done, very _impossible_



I fixed that for you.


----------



## Unfyt

Recruiting Center: Online/CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: COMM RSCH
Trade Choice 2: MET TECH (Added October 10 2012)
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: 25 Jan 2012
First Contact: June 2012
Aptitude Test: March 2009
Medical: October 17 2012 (Previous service - CFRC MTL received the file in early October)
Interview: August 25 2012 (2nd Interview for added trade choice on 12 October 2012)
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
Basic Training Begins: Bypass (Done in 2009)


----------



## Mkenzie

Recruiting Center: Online/CFRC Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: April 24th 2011 re applied Jan 2012
First Contact: July 2012
Aptitude Test: August 1st 2012
Medical: August 1st 2012
Interview: August 1st 2012
Merit Listed: Oct 3rd 2012
Position Offered: Combat Engineer Oct 15th 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: Oct 23rd 2012
Basic Training Begins: Oct 29th 2012

I was not expecting this at all. I was told Combat Engineer was closed before I was merit listed and that my only chance was an infantry selection held last week. Took me a year and six months to get a call but during the time I was only merit listed for 12 days. I'm really excited to head out to St Jean!


----------



## Goodeman

Congrats


----------



## greenmachine

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton 
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: - October 2nd, 2012
Application Date sent to Hamilton:October 10th, 2012
First Contact: October 17th, 2012.
I called them today and was informed my background check is complete and I'm just waiting on the dates for the CFAT and Fitness tests to be finalized.  Good news! 
Aptitude Test: N/A
Interview: N/A
Medical: N/A
Merit Listed: N/A
Position Offered: N/A
Enrollment/Swear in: N/A
BMQ Begins: N/A


----------



## KingofKeys

KingofKeys said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Engineer (Army)
> Trade Choice 2: x
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: June 2012 (latest)
> CFAT Completed : September 2009
> Medical Scheduled: October 11th 2012
> Interview Scheduled: October 15th 2012
> Position offered: x
> Sworn in: x
> Basic Training Begins: x




Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Engineer (Army)
Trade Choice 2: x
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: Summer 2009 (first); June 2012 (latest)
CFAT Completed : September 2009
Medical Completed : October 5th 2012
Interview Completed : October 15th 2012
Merit Listed: x (waiting for pre-security clearance) 
Position offered: x
Sworn in: x
Basic Training Begins: x


----------



## Mkenzie

Recruiting Center: Online/CFRC Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: April 24th 2011 re applied Jan 2012
First Contact: July 2012
Aptitude Test: August 1st 2012
Medical: August 1st 2012
Interview: August 1st 2012
Merit Listed: Oct 3rd 2012
Position Offered: Combat Engineer Oct 15th 2012 Infantry Oct 18th 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: Oct 23rd 2012
Basic Training Begins: Oct 29th 2012

I got a call stating they gave me the wrong offer and I was suppose to get an offer for infantry. I still accepted and I'm off to basic on the 29th


----------



## Scottyv

Scottyv said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: CFRC London
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: ATIS Tech
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: Feb 2012
> CFAT Completed : May 2012
> References Contacted: July 16, 2012
> Medical: July 24, 2012 Oct 18, 2012
> Interview: July 24, 2012 Sept 12, 2012
> Position Offered: x
> Sworn in: x
> Basic Training Begins: x



I've had my interview/medical since the post was last updated. The Captain who interviewed me said my score was very high (yay!), and I had no problem with medical, other than the staff member who did my medical wanting some more information about my eyes. He said he was recommending me! Nothing to do now but train, and wait for the NSB on the 26th of November.  For others who are also waiting, the CFLRS has posted ceremony dates here.


----------



## darrac

darrac said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Edmonton
> Regular/Reserves: Reserves (Loyal Edmonton Regiment)
> Officer/ NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: January 24/2012
> First Contact: Feb/2012
> CFAT: May 24 (Had to retrieve VFS and Med Docs from archives- 3 month wait)
> Interview: July 26/2012
> Medical: July 31/2012
> PT Test: August 08/2012
> File completed and sent to Reserve unit for potential job offer: Sept 07/2012
> Position Offered: Sept 10/2012
> Swearing in: Sept 19/2012
> BMQ: Sept 28/2012


----------



## half-pint

half-pint said:
			
		

> UPDATE:
> 
> Recruiting centre: Hamilton, ON
> Regular/Reserves: Reg
> NCM/Officer: DEO (previous service)
> Trade choice 1: MARS
> Trade choice 2: Navy LOG
> Trade choice 3: ....
> Application date: November 2010
> First contact: December 2010
> CFAT: Not required
> Medical: January 2011 (waiting on D Med Pol)
> Interview: April 11, 2011
> Merit Listed: July 2011
> Job Offered: MARS - 28 Sep 12
> Swearing in: 22 Oct 12 ???
> BMOQ: ??



File manager called me yesterday to let me know I'm *NOT* swearing in on the 22nd. Orders came down to hold off on my swearing in until my PLAR comes back. Now I have no idea what's going on  ???


----------



## rutheh

Recruiting Center: CFRC Edmonton, AB
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Trade Choice 2: RMS
Trade Choice 3: Cook
Application Date: December 9th, 2010 (first time) / September 16th, 2012 (recent app)
First Contact: 
Aptitude Completed: March 8th, 2011
Medical Completed: 
Interview Completed: 
Medical Approved: 
Security Check Completed: 
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: Pending
Swearing In: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

3rd time. =/ Not sure what happened to my last application.


----------



## lee465

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: August 20, 2012
First Contact: October 4, 2012 (went in to talk to recruiters when, coincidently, they were giving me a call) 
Aptitude Completed: Scheduled October 25, 2012
Medical Completed: Scheduled October 25, 2012
Interview Completed: 
Medical Approved: 
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered:
Swearing In:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## MMSS

lee465 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: MARS
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: August 20, 2012
> First Contact: October 4, 2012 (went in to talk to recruiters when, coincidently, they were giving me a call)
> Aptitude Completed: Scheduled October 25, 2012
> Medical Completed: Scheduled October 25, 2012
> Interview Completed:
> Medical Approved:
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Swearing In:
> Basic Training Begins:



Good luck - there's a selection for DEO MARS on Nov 1, a few of us here are hoping to get the call.


----------



## greenmachine

Another update:


Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton 
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: October 2nd, 2012
Application Date sent to Hamilton:October 10th, 2012
First Contact: October 17th, 2012
Aptitude Test: November 1st, 2012
Interview: November 1st, 2012
Medical: November 1st, 2012
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in: 
BMQ Begins: January 2013

I called the RC today just to get an update, and it turns out I've been booked in for my CFAT, Medical and interview all on the same day. I'm really excited. The prospects of getting in for January 2013 are looking brighter boys.


----------



## MusclesGlasses

greenmachine said:
			
		

> Another update:
> 
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: October 2nd, 2012
> Application Date sent to Hamilton:October 10th, 2012
> First Contact: October 17th, 2012
> Aptitude Test: November 1st, 2012
> Interview: November 1st, 2012
> Medical: November 1st, 2012
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Enrollment/Swear in:
> BMQ Begins: January 2013
> 
> I called the RC today just to get an update, and it turns out I've been booked in for my CFAT, Medical and interview all on the same day. I'm really excited. The prospects of getting in for January 2013 are looking brighter boys.



I wouldn't count on making it into the Jan 13th BMQ just yet, as bunch of things can still delay your application. Just a good policy to not hold your breath waiting for the call. Good luck either way though.


----------



## lee465

MMSS said:
			
		

> Good luck - there's a selection for DEO MARS on Nov 1, a few of us here are hoping to get the call.



I hope you guys get called up! I actually have an interesting situation where I have not technically graduated as of yet, but am in my last year of university. I talked to the recruiters at Hamilton and North Bay and they processed my application so that I would be able to get all the tests and interviews out of the way in time for my graduation. This way I will be merit-listed as soon as I get my diploma and hopefully by the fiscal year, when the new numbers are sent to the recruiters. November 1 would be nice, but very high unlikely for me   Best of luck to other potential MARS officers


----------



## DAA

MusclesGlasses said:
			
		

> I wouldn't count on making it into the Jan 13th BMQ just yet, as bunch of things can still delay your application. Just a good policy to not hold your breath waiting for the call. Good luck either way though.



I agree, he will never make the Jan 13 BMQ.....because he is a "Reserve Force" applicant and Reserve Force applicants don't attend Regular Force BMQ's.....

You might want to pay a bit more attention to the content before posting your advice.....


----------



## Sizzle709

Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: 01 JUNE 2012
First Contact:  12 JUNE 2012
Aptitude Test: 17 MARCH 2011 (Previous Service) 
Medical: 11 OCTOBER 2012 
Interview: 26 OCTOBER 2012
Merit Listed: N/A
Position Offered: N/A
Enrollment/Swear in: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A

Was ACISS prior and I hear the selection date is the 27 November. Here is to hoping!


----------



## KBeaw

**UPDATE

Recruting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Reserve 
Officer/NCM:   NCM
Trade Choice 1: Med Tech (00150)
Trade Choice 2: ---
Trade Choice 3: ---
Application Date: March 7, 2012 (reapplication as my file was lost twice)
CFAT test : June 9, 2011 (The results are kept from the previous application.)
PT Test completed: September 5, 2012
Medical Test completed : *October 4, 2012*
Interview completed: *October 16, 2012*
Merit Listed: ---
Position Offered: ---
Enrollment/Swear in: ---
Basic Training Begins: ---


----------



## Frankonopolous

Recruiting Center: In-Person/Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Cook
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: February 2012 (Age 16)
First Contact: March 2012 (Age 16 1/2)
Aptitude Test: June 2012
Medical: June 2012
Interview: June 2012
Physical August 2012 First Attempt   - October 19 2012 Second Attempt (Pass)
Merit Listed: N/A
Position Offered: N/A
Enrollment/Swear in: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A


----------



## toolate4roses

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: March 29, 2012
First Contact: May 17, 2012
Aptitude Completed: August 9, 2012
Medical Completed: August 9, 2012
Interview Completed: August 9, 2012
Medical Approved: Unknown
Merit Listed: August 23, 2012
Position Offered: September 24, 2012
Swearing In: October 22, 2012
Basic Training Begins: October 29, 2012


----------



## Greg Arsenault

Greg Arsenault said:
			
		

> Recruiting centre: Halifax
> Regular/reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade: INT OP/ 3 INT COY
> Application date: Mar 2012
> CFAT: Completed at an early date (Had previously applied to the PEI regiment)
> Interview: Mar 16
> Medical: Jun 21
> Position offered: Aug 08
> Sworn in: N/A
> Basic begins: N/A
> 
> Looking forward to getting started.
> Been around the sight for awhile, lots of great info.
> Soon as I get to work I will get myself a subscription.
> 
> Thanks guys



Swearing in Oct 25th
Basic begins Nov 2nd

Pumped to get going!!


----------



## Timberwolf

Recruiting Center: CFRC Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Artillery
Application Date: April 2012
Aptitude Completed: June 23, 2012
Medical Completed: July 24, 2012
Interview Completed: September 25, 2012
Merit Listed: September 26, 2012
Position Offered: October 24, 2012 (Infantry - Accepted)
Swearing In: TBD
Basic Training Begins: January 14, 2013

Feels so good being done with the waiting. Best day of the year so far getting that call  :camo:


----------



## redtom

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3: Artillery
Application Date: Oct 24 2012
Aptitude Completed: tba
Medical Completed: tba
Interview Completed: tba
Merit Listed: September tba
Position Offered: October tba
Swearing In: tba
Basic Training Begins: tba

Excited that the process has begun, waiting for paperwork to process.


----------



## kfran

kfran said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, this is my first post.
> Figured I would like to share my experience. Some dates are approximates but they are pretty close to the actual date!
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
> Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Engineer
> Trade Choice 2:  Marine Systems Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Naval Combat Systems Engineer
> Online Application Date: - May 23, 2012
> Application Date sent to Hamilton: June 18, 2012
> First Contact: July, 2, 2012 (approx)
> Aptitude Test: July, 20, 2012 (approx)
> Interview: Aug 21, 2012
> Medical: Aug, 28, 2012
> Merit Listed: Called into the CFRC was told just waiting to be signed off. Should be any day now.
> Position Offered: Waiting
> Enrollment/Swear in: Waiting
> BMOQ Begins: Waiting
> 
> Anyone have any idea when BMOQs are ran? Is there one more before the end of the year? Early next year?
> 
> Kfran



UPDATE

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Engineer
Trade Choice 2:  Marine Systems Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Naval Combat Systems Engineer
Online Application Date: - May 23, 2012
Application Date sent to Hamilton: June 18, 2012
First Contact: July, 2, 2012 (approx)
Aptitude Test: July, 20, 2012 (approx)
Interview: Aug 21, 2012
Medical: Aug, 28, 2012
Merit Listed: Oct, 17, 2012
Position Offered: Waiting
Enrollment/Swear in: Waiting
BMOQ Begins: Waiting

Hopefully an offer soon!   ...Then I can proud. To be of service to Canada :cdnsalute:


----------



## MortrX

Recruiting Center: CFRC Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Resourse Management Support Clerk
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application Date: Sept 11, 2012
Application Date sent to Kingston: Oct 3, 2012
First Contact: Oct 9th, 2012
Aptitude Test: Oct 18th, 2012
Interview: Nov 13th, 2012 (scheduled)
Medical: Nov 13th, 2012 (scheduled)
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
BMQ Begins:

Just got a call today about medical/interview


----------



## gpear

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: Comm Rsch (currently closed)
Trade Choice 3: Supply Tech
Application Date: 26 Oct 2012 (in person)
First Contact: 
Aptitude Test: 
Interview: 
Medical: 
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
BMQ Begins:

Started the application process today.  Here goes nothing!


----------



## DustyP

Recruiting Center : CFRC Vancouver (New West)
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured Recce
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: May 30th 2012
First Contact: July 15th 2012
Aptitude Test: Oct 30th 2012
Interview: 
Medical + Fitness Test : Dec 3rd 2012
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
BMQ Begins:


----------



## MusclesGlasses

MusclesGlasses said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFNRCC then Sudbury
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: DEO
> Trade Choice 1: MARS
> Trade Choice 2: INT
> Trade Choice 3: MS ENG
> Application Date:  Aug 07/12 (online)
> First Contact: Sept 20/12
> Aptitude Test: Sept 26/12
> Medical: Sept 26/12
> Interview: Oct 10/12
> Merit Listed: Oct 30/12
> Position Offeredending
> Enrollment/Swear in: pending
> Basic Training Begins: pending



Just spoke to the recruitment office, and I've been merit listed for DEO MARS as of yesterday. Best phone call I've made in the past while.  

Now crossing my fingers for the selections they said are happening mid November.

Cheers


----------



## Sizzle709

Sizzle said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: ACISS
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: 01 JUNE 2012
> First Contact:  12 JUNE 2012
> Aptitude Test: 17 MARCH 2011 (Previous Service)
> Medical: 11 OCTOBER 2012
> Interview: 26 OCTOBER 2012
> Merit Listed: 29 OCTOBER 2012
> Position Offered: ACISS
> Enrollment/Swear in: 19 DECEMBER 2012
> Basic Training Begins: 07 JANUARY 2013
> 
> Was ACISS prior and I hear the selection date is the 27 November. Here is to hoping!



UPDATE! Off to the Mega to start the new year!


----------



## 5talin

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery Ground Defence
Trade Choice 3:Artillery Air Defence
Application Date: March 2012
First Contact:  March 2012
Aptitude Test: Sept 2012
Medical: October 4 2012
Interview: October 2 2012
Optometrist apt.: October 4 2012 (im 19 and stoppped by yonge and finch on the way home and ohip covers it. I       passed and qualify for trades!!!!)
Hand In Opt. Form: October 12 2012
Merit Listed: October 22 2012
Position Offered: Pending
Enrollment/Swear in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: 07 Pending

I need this. And am dying to sign off to the queen and start a new chapter in life. Any idea if i could make a Bmq before the holidays... All exams went extremely well just highschool grades are iffy.


----------



## RubberDuckyAg6

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: May 2012
First Contact:  July 2012
Aptitude Test: August 8 2012
Medical: October 10 2012
Interview: October 10 2012
Hand In Opt. Form: October 15 2012
Merit Listed: October 29 2012
Position Offered: Pending
Enrollment/Swear in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## ARMY_101

5talin said:
			
		

> Any idea if i could make a Bmq before the holidays... All exams went extremely well just highschool grades are iffy.



Assuming you got on a BMQ that started tomorrow (you won't), BMQ is 13 weeks and we're 6 weeks from the holidays, so, no.


----------



## greenmachine

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton 
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: October 2nd, 2012
Application Date sent to Hamilton: October 10th, 2012
First Contact: October 17th, 2012
Aptitude Test: November 1st, 2012
Interview: November 7th, 2012
Medical: November 13th, 2012
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in: 
BMQ Begins: January 2013

Just had my aptitude test today. I  thought I did pretty poorly but ended up qualifying for all trades haha. I had my interview and medical rebooked and everything seems to be running smoothly.


----------



## 5talin

Thanks for the response army 101 . I ll keep my head up


----------



## Dlaws90

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Application Date: September 09, 2012
First Contact: October 02, 2012
Aptitude Test:
Interview:
Medical:
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
BMQ Begins: 

I have just been notified that my application file is complete but it told me that both my trades were "unavailable for intake" and my file will be held for one year. I figured they would be closed. I'm not really sure though if they will call me regarding my CFAT, medical, and interview. I suppose I will call them on Monday to figure that out.


----------



## seawolf

they wont have you do the CFAT or anything else until those trades re-open


----------



## Goodeman

Dlaws90 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: September 09, 2012
> First Contact: October 02, 2012
> Aptitude Test:
> Interview:
> Medical:
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Enrollment/Swear in:
> BMQ Begins:
> 
> I have just been notified that my application file is complete but it told me that both my trades were "unavailable for intake" and my file will be held for one year. I figured they would be closed. I'm not really sure though if they will call me regarding my CFAT, medical, and interview. I suppose I will call them on Monday to figure that out.



You are in the same boat as me, man.


----------



## Scoobydude

Geuss most of us are going to be waiting until April lol


----------



## KingofKeys

There are 15 other BMQ starting January through March, so keep your hopes up people. It may open up eventually.


----------



## kfran

KingofKeys said:
			
		

> There are 15 other BMQ starting January through March, so keep your hopes up people. It may open up eventually.



Unless your going for BMOQ....which only has one on January 7, 2013 until who know when  :-\. Most likely April. More BMOQs would be nice


----------



## MusclesGlasses

Recruiting Center: CFNRCC then Sudbury
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: INT
Trade Choice 3: MS ENG
Application Date:  Aug 07/12 (online)
First Contact: Sept 20/12
Aptitude Test: Sept 26/12
Medical: Sept 26/12
Interview: Oct 10/12
Merit Listed: Oct 30/12
Position Offered:Nov 05/12
Enrollment/Swear in: Dec 18/12
Basic Training Begins: Jan 07/13

Just got the most important phone call of my life!  Off to basic on Jan 7th! Can't wait!


----------



## seawolf

For MARS?


----------



## MusclesGlasses

seawolf said:
			
		

> For MARS?



Yes, sorry, just crossed the other choices out.

Cheers


----------



## Sizzle709

MusclesGlasses said:
			
		

> Yes, sorry, just crossed the other choices out.
> 
> Cheers



Did you manage to get your platoon number as well Muscles?


----------



## seawolf

MusclesGlasses said:
			
		

> Yes, sorry, just crossed the other choices out.
> 
> Cheers



Grats!


----------



## MusclesGlasses

Sizzle said:
			
		

> Did you manage to get your platoon number as well Muscles?



Not yet, but I'm going into the office this afternoon and will update with the #.

Cheers


----------



## Sizzle709

Sounds good, maybe we'll be on the same platoon. Good to get to know some people before you get to the Mega if possible.. Congrats as well.


----------



## MMSS

Well, now I am getting excited, knowing that people are getting calls. Congrats to you guys and hopefully I'll be joining you.


----------



## kfran

Concrats on the call !!! That definitely raises spirits on these forums


----------



## KingofKeys

KingofKeys said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Engineer (Army)
> Trade Choice 2: x
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: Summer 2009 (first); June 2012 (latest)
> CFAT Completed : September 2009
> Medical Completed : October 5th 2012
> Interview Completed : October 15th 2012
> Merit Listed: x (waiting for pre-security clearance)
> Position offered: x
> Sworn in: x
> Basic Training Begins: x



Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Engineer (Army)
Application Date: Summer 2009 (first); June 2012 (latest)
CFAT Completed : September 2009
Medical Completed : October 5th 2012
Interview Completed : October 15th 2012
*Pre-Security Clearance: November 2nd 2012*
*Merit Listed: November 5th 2012*
Position offered: x
Sworn in: x
Basic Training Begins: x


----------



## KingofKeys

MusclesGlasses said:
			
		

> Not yet, but I'm going into the office this afternoon and will update with the #.
> 
> Cheers



There is only one English BMOQ and one French BMOQ starting on Jan 7th, so I'd say you are both in the same platoon.
http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/cfc-ecc/dc-cd/index-eng.asp


----------



## Sizzle709

KingofKeys said:
			
		

> There is only one English BMOQ and one French BMOQ starting on Jan 7th, so I'd say you are both in the same platoon.
> http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/cfc-ecc/dc-cd/index-eng.asp



Ahh, i misread his quote. I am an NCM.


----------



## Kmetz

Recruiting centre: Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Reg.
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Mar Eng Mech
Application date: May 2012
CFAT completed: Aug. 2, 2012
Medical completed: Aug. 10, 2012
Interview completed: Aug. 22, 2012
Merit listed: Oct 2012
Position offered: Nov. 5, 2012 
Enrollment/ swearing in: Jan. 14, 2013
BMQ begins: Jan. 21, 2013

This was a great way to start off my week.


----------



## Noctis

Hey everyone, I've been creeping on these forums for the past week out of curiosity and decided to pitch in. I'll keep this updated as things go.
21, been working full time the past two years, also run my own business in Montreal's south shore, but Civvy life ain't for me. I don't want to spend my life just working for money, I'm looking for something more. I want to experience life in the Forces, as well as getting an outstanding education and a university degree.
And yeah, the forces.ca site has been taunting me terribly over the past few months with their ''Wanted: Pilots'' front-page news... even though from what I've seen it's not exactly the most available job.
Nevertheless, I'd love just as much (if not, more? ) to be a Combat Arms officer.
Cheers to all!  

Recruiting centre: Montreal
Regular/ Reserve: Reg.
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry plan: ROTP (Kingston)
Trade choice 1: Pilot
Trade choice 2: Infantry Officer
Trade choice 3: Armour Officer
Application date: October 29th, 2012
CFAT completed: 
Medical completed: 
Interview completed: 
Merit listed: 
Position offered: 
Enrollment/ swearing in: 
BMQ begins:


----------



## rockstar604

Hey Everyone I've been Reading these forums for months now and I have finally decided to reply to a post. I started my application process in May 2012 and I got the call this morning. Words cannot even describe how i feel. My Process went as followed:

Recruiting centre: New Westminster 
Regular/ Reserve: Reg.
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: MSE OP
Trade choice 2: Infantry Soldier
Trade choice 3: ACISS
Application date: May 28Th, 2012
CFAT completed: August 14, 2012
Medical completed: August 21, 2012
Interview completed: October 10, 2014
Merit listed: 
Position offered: ACISS   ACCEPTED
Enrollment/ swearing in:  December 12, 2012
BMQ begins: January 7, 2012


----------



## Noctis

Congrats on your selection Rockstar!
Hope you'll like your brief stay here in Québec 

Noc


----------



## Sizzle709

Congrats Rockstar! I believe we'll be on the same platoon.


----------



## MMSS

Recruiting Center: CFRC Fredericton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: *MARS*
Trade Choice 2: NCS Eng
Trade Choice 3: Logistics Officer
Application Date: - March 10, 2012
First Contact: May 10th 2012 - email acknowledging reception of documents sent by mail March 10 2012
Aptitude Test: September 22, 2005
Interview: October 11, 2012
Medical: July 24, 2012
Merit Listed: October 11, 2012
Position Offered: November 7, 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: TBD
BMOQ Begins: January 7, 2013

Getting restless so decided to email the personnel officer who interviewed me - I'm glad I did. He advised that I was selected and that they are in the process of putting together an offer for me, so I will be getting a call shortly, and will be on the Jan. 7 BMOQ. So I suppose this is when I really start to get nervous.


----------



## MusclesGlasses

MMSS said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Fredericton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
> Trade Choice 1: *MARS*
> Trade Choice 2: NCS Eng
> Trade Choice 3: Logistics Officer
> Application Date: - March 10, 2012
> First Contact: May 10th 2012 - email acknowledging reception of documents sent by mail March 10 2012
> Aptitude Test: September 22, 2005
> Interview: October 11, 2012
> Medical: July 24, 2012
> Merit Listed: October 11, 2012
> Position Offered: November 7, 2012
> Enrollment/Swear in: TBD
> BMOQ Begins: January 7, 2013
> 
> Getting restless so decided to email the personnel officer who interviewed me - I'm glad I did. He advised that I was selected and that they are in the process of putting together an offer for me, so I will be getting a call shortly, and will be on the Jan. 7 BMOQ. So I suppose this is when I really start to get nervous.



Great to hear!


----------



## seawolf

Grats MMSS.

I feel good for you MARS guys. Glad I pulled myself off list so more people that really want that trade get picked


----------



## MMSS

seawolf said:
			
		

> Grats MMSS.
> 
> I feel good for you MARS guys. Glad I pulled myself off list so more people that really want that trade get picked



Thanks!


----------



## KBeaw

**UPDATE

Recruting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Reserve 
Officer/NCM:   NCM
Trade Choice 1: Med Tech (00150)
Trade Choice 2: ---
Trade Choice 3: ---
Application Date: March 7, 2012 (reapplication as my file was lost twice)
CFAT test : June 9, 2011 (The results are kept from the previous application.)
PT Test completed: September 5, 2012
Medical Test completed : October 4, 2012
Interview completed: October 16, 2012
Merit Listed: *November 7th, 2012*
Enrollment/Swear in: *November 27th, 2012*
Basic Training Begins: ---

Finally getting in after 20+ months of waiting!


----------



## Fiver

KBeaw said:
			
		

> **UPDATE
> 
> Finally getting in after 20+ months of waiting!



Congrats!
-Y


----------



## 5talin

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery Ground Defence
Trade Choice 3:Artillery Air Defence
Application Date: March 2012
First Contact:  March 2012
Aptitude Test: Sept 2012
Medical: October 4 2012
Interview: October 2 2012
Optometrist apt.: October 4 2012 (im 19 and stoppped by yonge and finch on the way home and ohip covers it. I       passed and qualify for trades!!!!)
Hand In Opt. Form: October 12 2012
Merit Listed: October 22 2012
Position Offered: Pending
Enrollment/Swear in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: 07 Pending

I need this. And am dying to sign off to the queen and start a new chapter in life. Any idea if i could make a Bmq before the holidays... All exams went extremely well just highschool grades are iffy.

**********UPDATE***********

WELL ITS THE BEST FRIGGIN DAY EVER WHEN YOU WAKE UP TO THE CALL OF CALLS LOL... well i got the call as you can see. I was offered artillery and accepted in a heartbeat. Swear in Jan 16 off to BMQ 19 and it starts the 21st ... Cant wait .. Good Luck to everyone keep your head up!!!


----------



## MMSS

Recruiting Center: CFRC Fredericton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: NCS Eng
Trade Choice 3: Logistics Officer
Application Date: - March 10, 2012
First Contact: May 10th 2012 - email acknowledging reception of documents sent by mail March 10 2012
Aptitude Test: September 22, 2005
Interview: October 11, 2012
Medical: July 24, 2012
Merit Listed: October 11, 2012
Position Offered: November 7, 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: December 19, 2012
BMOQ Begins: January 7, 2013

Well, officially got the official call


----------



## khpark

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Engineer Officer
Trade Choice 2: NCS Eng
Trade Choice 3: Infantry Officer
Application Date: - May 29th, 2012
First Contact: July 15th, 2012
Aptitude Test: Aug 7th, 2012
Interview: October 15th, 2012
Medical: Sept 10th, 2012
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: October 31st, 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: December 12th, 2012
BMOQ Begins: January 7th, 2013


----------



## MMSS

khpark said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
> Trade Choice 1: Engineer Officer
> Trade Choice 2: NCS Eng
> Trade Choice 3: Infantry Officer
> Application Date: - May 29th, 2012
> First Contact: July 15th, 2012
> Aptitude Test: Aug 7th, 2012
> Interview: October 15th, 2012
> Medical: Sept 10th, 2012
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered: October 31st, 2012
> Enrollment/Swear in: December 12th, 2012
> BMOQ Begins: January 7th, 2013



Congrats!


----------



## khpark

Thanks  I'll be seeing you there I guess


----------



## Norris_Like_Chuck

Recruiting centre: Barrie
Regular/ Reserve: Reg.
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: AVS Tech
Application date: May 2012
CFAT completed: May 2010
Medical completed: Sept. 2012
Interview completed: June 2012
Merit listed: 14-Nov-2012
Position offered: AVS, 15-Nov-2012 
Enrollment/ swearing in: 15-Jan-2012
BMQ begins: 21-Jan-2012

Like most on here, I can't believe the feeling you get when you hear "We'd like to offer you a position as..."
Best of luck to everyone else waiting for the call.


----------



## Norris_Like_Chuck

5talin said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Artillery Ground Defence
> Trade Choice 3:Artillery Air Defence
> Application Date: March 2012
> First Contact:  March 2012
> Aptitude Test: Sept 2012
> Medical: October 4 2012
> Interview: October 2 2012
> Optometrist apt.: October 4 2012 (im 19 and stoppped by yonge and finch on the way home and ohip covers it. I       passed and qualify for trades!!!!)
> Hand In Opt. Form: October 12 2012
> Merit Listed: October 22 2012
> Position Offered: Pending
> Enrollment/Swear in: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: 07 Pending
> 
> I need this. And am dying to sign off to the queen and start a new chapter in life. Any idea if i could make a Bmq before the holidays... All exams went extremely well just highschool grades are iffy.
> 
> **********UPDATE***********
> 
> WELL ITS THE BEST FRIGGIN DAY EVER WHEN YOU WAKE UP TO THE CALL OF CALLS LOL... well i got the call as you can see. I was offered artillery and accepted in a heartbeat. Swear in Jan 16 off to BMQ 19 and it starts the 21st ... Cant wait .. Good Luck to everyone keep your head up!!!



Congrats.  Looks like we'll be flying out together.


----------



## 5talin

Sounda good bro... Could it come any sooner... I wish it was the 16th already


----------



## ProtectAndServe

Norris_Like_Chuck said:
			
		

> Congrats.  Looks like we'll be flying out together.



If I may ask did you do well on your CFAT? Also congrats, have fun.


----------



## PrettyMaggie63

Recruiting centre: London, Ontario
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade choice 2: Med Tech
Trade choice 3: AC Op
Application date: Sept. 2010
CFAT completed: Jan. 2011
Interview completed: Mar. 2011 & Sept. 2012
Medical completed: Jun. 2011 & Jul. 2012
Merit listed: ?? found out Oct. 26 2012
Position offered: RMS Clerk Nov. 16 2012
Enrollment/ swearing in: Jan. 16 2012
BMQ begins: Jan. 21 2012

I'm still in shock, I can't believe it!! I know it's been said a thousand times, but 
those still waiting, or just getting started, never give up, and never lose hope!!

A big thank you to everyone on here for your advice, guidance, and encouragement!!!


----------



## Norris_Like_Chuck

ProtectAndServe said:
			
		

> If I may ask did you do well on your CFAT? Also congrats, have fun.



I believe I did fairly well. They didn't give me an exact score but advised that I qualified for any trade.


----------



## Norris_Like_Chuck

PrettyMaggie63 said:
			
		

> Recruiting centre: London, Ontario
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: RMS Clerk
> Trade choice 2: Med Tech
> Trade choice 3: AC Op
> Application date: Sept. 2010
> CFAT completed: Jan. 2011
> Interview completed: Mar. 2011 & Sept. 2012
> Medical completed: Jun. 2011 & Jul. 2012
> Merit listed: ?? found out Oct. 26 2012
> Position offered: RMS Clerk Nov. 16 2012
> Enrollment/ swearing in: Jan. 16 2012
> BMQ begins: Jan. 21 2012
> 
> I'm still in shock, I can't believe it!! I know it's been said a thousand times, but
> those still waiting, or just getting started, never give up, and never lose hope!!
> 
> A big thank you to everyone on here for your advice, guidance, and encouragement!!!



Congrats Maggie!!! Has the shock worn off yet?
Do you know if you'll be flying out of Toronto or London?


----------



## PrettyMaggie63

Norris_Like_Chuck said:
			
		

> Congrats Maggie!!! Has the shock worn off yet?
> Do you know if you'll be flying out of Toronto or London?



Still in shock. I don't know yet what my travel arrangements are. I'm thinking I will likely fly out of London.


----------



## holieee

Recruiting Center: CFRC Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Dental Technician
Trade Choice 2:  
Trade Choice 3: 
Online Application Date:
Application Date sent to Winnipeg: November 19, 2012
First Contact: 
Aptitude Test:
Interview: 
Medical: 
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment/Swear in: 
BMOQ Begins:


----------



## mld

Recruiting Center: CFRC Chicoutimi (Quebec) 
Regular/Reserve: Regular (ROTP)
Officer/NCM: Officer NCM
Trade Choice 1: Nursing Officer Med Tech
Trade Choice 2: n/a
Trade Choice 3:n/a
Application Date: Aug 27, 2011
First Contact:Sept 1, 2011
Aptitude Test: Sept 8, 2011
Interview:Sept 8, 2011 (update Nov 9, 2012)
Medical: Sept 8, 2011 - Rejected due to medication. Went off said medication Dec 30, 2011
Medical Re-evaluation: Sept 14, 2012 (green light from Ottawa) October 5, 2012
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
BMOQ Begins: 

Decided I didn't want to do another degree right now (already have 3), because end goal is to be a doctor. Becoming a med tech seems so much cooler than waiting to MAYBE be selected for ROTP, and then spending four years in school when it isn't the end game! Good luck to all!


----------



## JDH

Recruiting centre: Saint John, NB
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: ACISS
Trade choice 2: Vehicle Tech
Trade choice 3: Material Tech
Application date: Sept 21, 2012
CFAT completed: Oct 16, 2012
Interview completed: Nov 1, 2012
Medical completed: Nov 1, 2012
Merit Listed: Unknown
Position offered: ACISS Nov 21, 2012
Swearing in: Jan 9, 2013
BMQ begins: Jan 21, 2013

Extremely excited to start my career with the Canadian Forces!!!


----------



## Noctis

Noctis said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, I've been creeping on these forums for the past week out of curiosity and decided to pitch in. I'll keep this updated as things go.
> 21, been working full time the past two years, also run my own business in Montreal's south shore, but Civvy life ain't for me. I don't want to spend my life just working for money, I'm looking for something more. I want to experience life in the Forces, as well as getting an outstanding education and a university degree.
> And yeah, the forces.ca site has been taunting me terribly over the past few months with their ''Wanted: Pilots'' front-page news... even though from what I've seen it's not exactly the most available job.
> Nevertheless, I'd love just as much (if not, more? ) to be a Combat Arms officer.
> Cheers to all!
> 
> Recruiting centre: Montreal
> Regular/ Reserve: Reg.
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Entry plan: ROTP (Kingston)
> Trade choice 1: Pilot
> Trade choice 2: Infantry Officer
> Trade choice 3: Armour Officer
> Application date: October 29th, 2012
> CFAT completed: Completed Successfully November 22nd 2012.
> Medical completed:
> Interview completed:
> Merit listed:
> Position offered:
> Enrollment/ swearing in:
> BMQ begins:



CFAT Done!  Interview for Pilot on December 13th


----------



## Amarko87

Noctis said:
			
		

> CFAT Done!  Interview for Pilot on December 13th



So, from application to interview was just over a month?

When did you hear back about whether or not you were competitive for pilot/ROTP and go in for the next step?  

Since I applied just before the pilot deadline, and I'm sure dozens/hundreds did as well, I should expect a longer process as they process all of the applications.  Thanks for that example and good luck on the interview!


----------



## holieee

Recruiting Center: CFRC Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Dental Technician
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: November 19, 2012
First Contact: November 21, 2012
Aptitude Test: December 06, 2012
Interview: December 06, 2012
Medical: December 06, 2012
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
BMQ Begins:

Reposting; I looked for the edit button and couldn't find it :/
This process seems to be going really fast already. Less than 2 weeks ago, I wasn't even sure that this was something I wanted to do...


----------



## Noctis

Amarko87 said:
			
		

> So, from application to interview was just over a month?
> 
> When did you hear back about whether or not you were competitive for pilot/ROTP and go in for the next step?
> 
> Since I applied just before the pilot deadline, and I'm sure dozens/hundreds did as well, I should expect a longer process as they process all of the applications.  Thanks for that example and good luck on the interview!



Immediately upon completion of the CFAT (by this I mean within an hour after the test) the results are compiled and it's determined whether or not you score high enough for your trades. Incidentally, I passed for my chosen trades. As Pilot is my first choice, my CFRC rep met me immediately after the CFAT and asked me when I would like my medical and interview scheduled.
It was that simple, everything's happening really fast!


----------



## Amarko87

Noctis said:
			
		

> Immediately upon completion of the CFAT (by this I mean within an hour after the test) the results are compiled and it's determined whether or not you score high enough for your trades. Incidentally, I passed for my chosen trades. As Pilot is my first choice, my CFRC rep met me immediately after the CFAT and asked me when I would like my medical and interview scheduled.
> It was that simple, everything's happening really fast!


How soon after your application did you get a call from the recruiters that you are competitive for ROTP?  I know not to expect a call right away, but I was hoping to hear back within a couple weeks.


----------



## Noctis

Amarko87 said:
			
		

> How soon after your application did you get a call from the recruiters that you are competitive for ROTP?  I know not to expect a call right away, but I was hoping to hear back within a couple weeks.



They didn't say anything about being competitive for my ROTP application. All they said was that I had passed the CFAT and we scheduled my aptitude test. This all happened the same day I went in to take the CFAT.
The total score you acquire during all of these steps is what determines your competitiveness for ROTP.  This score is ''hidden''. You are merit listed if you pass every step, at which point your invisible score is what determines whether you are selected or not.


----------



## Amarko87

Noctis said:
			
		

> They didn't say anything about being competitive for my ROTP application. All they said was that I had passed the CFAT and we scheduled my aptitude test. This all happened the same day I went in to take the CFAT.
> The total score you acquire during all of these steps is what determines your competitiveness for ROTP.  This score is ''hidden''. You are merit listed if you pass every step, at which point your invisible score is what determines whether you are selected or not.


But the first step isn't the CFAT.  It is the recruiter hearing back from RMC regarding the Academic Questionnaire they send (for admission to RMC).  When the recruiter hears back from them, they call to set up the CFAT.  Am I correct?


----------



## Noctis

Amarko87 said:
			
		

> But the first step isn't the CFAT.  It is the recruiter hearing back from RMC regarding the Academic Questionnaire they send (for admission to RMC).  When the recruiter hears back from them, they call to set up the CFAT.  Am I correct?



That's quite possible and would make perfect sense from a recruiting POV.
I had over 90% average in my 2 CEGEP years (Yep, I'm from Québec), so that might explain why I got called so quickly to pass de CFAT. However, no one told me how/why I was selected to pass CFAT at this time, so I can't answer your question.
I assume you're still waiting for your CFAT?  Perhaps you could call your local CFRC and inquire about it, and post their response here.


----------



## Amarko87

Noctis said:
			
		

> That's quite possible and would make perfect sense from a recruiting POV.
> I had over 90% average in my 2 CEGEP years (Yep, I'm from Québec), so that might explain why I got called so quickly to pass de CFAT. However, no one told me how/why I was selected to pass CFAT at this time, so I can't answer your question.
> I assume you're still waiting for your CFAT?  Perhaps you could call your local CFRC and inquire about it, and post their response here.


Without actually looking at your post I believe you applied in October?  I didn't apply until just before the deadling, Nov 14.  I think it's safe to assume that my time line will automatically be longer than yours simply due to the volume of applicants at the same time as I.


----------



## Noctis

Amarko87 said:
			
		

> Without actually looking at your post I believe you applied in October?  I didn't apply until just before the deadling, Nov 14.  I think it's safe to assume that my time line will automatically be longer than yours simply due to the volume of applicants at the same time as I.



Yes, I applied on October 29th. As for the deadline... I would assume so as well. However, to get a definite answer on what's going on, you really should call your local CFRC. Though normally I would expect you to be getting a call to schedule your CFAT in the coming weeks if you're selected for further processing, as things need to get done soon to meet RMC deadlines.
Are you a ROTP applicant?


----------



## Amarko87

Noctis said:
			
		

> Yes, I applied on October 29th. As for the deadline... I would assume so as well. However, to get a definite answer on what's going on, you really should call your local CFRC. Though normally I would expect you to be getting a call to schedule your CFAT in the coming weeks if you're selected for further processing, as things need to get done soon to meet RMC deadlines.
> Are you a ROTP applicant?


I am an ROTP applicant. I'm surprised I haven't heard anything. I've been in contact with one of the recruiters at the Ottawa CFRC through email, I'll do that now. He's been great at responding, so I should get a reply back shortly.


Recruiting centre: Ottawa, Ontario
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: ROTP (RMC)
Trade choice 1: Pilot
Trade choice 2: ACSO
Trade choice 3: Aerospace Controller
Application date: Nov 14, 2012
CFAT completed: Scheduled Nov 28, 2012
Interview completed:
Medical completed:
Merit listed: 
Position offered:
Enrollment/ swearing in:
BMQ begins:


----------



## Noctis

Amarko87 said:
			
		

> I am an ROTP applicant. I'm surprised I haven't heard anything. I've been in contact with one of the recruiters at the Ottawa CFRC through email, I'll do that now. He's been great at responding, so I should get a reply back shortly.



You applied not even two weeks ago, it's only normal to not have gotten a reply yet.  Relax  
Reminds me of when I was applying for the RCMP.  Took about 8 months before getting my letter that I was accepted to continue my application. This was after the aptitude test (step 1). The whole process is about 6 steps long...
Applying into the military or federal law enforcement is a lengthy process, and the government is a slow-moving beast.


----------



## half-pint

UPDATE:

Recruiting centre: Hamilton, ON
Regular/Reserves: Reg
NCM/Officer: DEO (previous service)
Trade choice 1: MARS
Trade choice 2: Navy LOG
Trade choice 3: ....
Application date: November 2010
First contact: December 2010
CFAT: Not required
Medical: January 2011 (waiting on D Med Pol)
Interview: April 11, 2011
Merit Listed: July 2011
Job Offered: MARS - 28 SEP 12
Swearing in: 22 OCT 12   17 NOV 12
BMOQ: 29 OCT 12  07 JAN 12 


Was told a couple of weeks ago that my PLAR hadn't come back yet, therefore, I was being sent to do the next BMOQ in January.  Just received a call from my file manager informing me that my PLAR has come back, I am bypassing BMOQ, swearing in ASAP and when they find out what course I will be loaded on, I will be posted.  Best news I've gotten since I got the job offer back in September; heres hoping they don't call back with more bad news!!!   :facepalm:


----------



## Amarko87

Noctis said:
			
		

> You applied not even two weeks ago, it's only normal to not have gotten a reply yet.  Relax
> Reminds me of when I was applying for the RCMP.  Took about 8 months before getting my letter that I was accepted to continue my application. This was after the aptitude test (step 1). The whole process is about 6 steps long...
> Applying into the military or federal law enforcement is a lengthy process, and the government is a slow-moving beast.


I understand.  I've researched the process, I'm just anxious and nervous, and this is the part of the process I'm worried about.  Once I get to the CFAT and interview I will stand out, but my grades may hold me back from even getting to that point.  From what you posted, you applied Oct 29, and completed the CFAT Nov 22.  But that means you got a call to schedule the CFAT earlier, correct?


----------



## half-pint

Amarko87 said:
			
		

> I understand.  I've researched the process, I'm just anxious and nervous, and this is the part of the process I'm worried about.  Once I get to the CFAT and interview I will stand out, but my grades may hold me back from even getting to that point.  From what you posted, you applied Oct 29, and completed the CFAT Nov 22.  But that means you got a call to schedule the CFAT earlier, correct?



Grades are much more important than CFAT when applying to RMC; at least they were back in 99' when I applied.


----------



## Amarko87

half-pint said:
			
		

> Grades are much more important than CFAT when applying to RMC; at least they were back in 99' when I applied.


From what I understand, they still are.  Which is my concern.  I did not submit my university transcripts (two different universities for a combined 3 years), and I am currently in college (with a renewed motivation, I should add) and I currently have a 4.0 GPA over 6 courses, while holding 4 part time jobs and volunteering.  If my high school grades (high 70's) were enough to be accepted to 5 Civ U honours programs, I'm hoping my sports and extracurriculars will aid me.

Also, while typing this, received a call from the CFRC.  Sent an email to one of the Sargeants at the centre, got the call to set up my CFAT just 15 minutes later.  Going in this Wednesday morning.


----------



## Noctis

Amarko87 said:
			
		

> Also, while typing this, received a call from the CFRC.  Sent an email to one of the Sargeants at the centre, got the call to set up my CFAT just 15 minutes later.  Going in this Wednesday morning.



Great to hear! 
Now, let's hope we get to go to Trenton


----------



## half-pint

Amarko87 said:
			
		

> From what I understand, they still are.  Which is my concern.  I did not submit my university transcripts (two different universities for a combined 3 years), and I am currently in college (with a renewed motivation, I should add) and I currently have a 4.0 GPA over 6 courses, while holding 4 part time jobs and volunteering.  If my high school grades (high 70's) were enough to be accepted to 5 Civ U honours programs, I'm hoping my sports and extracurriculars will aid me.
> 
> Also, while typing this, received a call from the CFRC.  Sent an email to one of the Sargeants at the centre, got the call to set up my CFAT just 15 minutes later.  Going in this Wednesday morning.



I wish you the best of luck; RMC is a great school and you'll have a great time!


----------



## AutoPilot2020

Recruiting Center: CFRC Sudbury
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: AERE
Trade Choice 3: 
Online Application Date: October 29, 2012
Application Date sent to Sudbury: ~November 15, 2012
First Contact: November 21, 2012
Aptitude Test: November 26, 2012 (Passed)
Interview: November 28, 2012
Medical: November 28, 2012
ASC:
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment/Swear in: 
BMOQ Begins:


----------



## greenmachine

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton 
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: October 2nd, 2012
Application Date sent to Hamilton: October 10th, 2012
First Contact: October 17th, 2012
Aptitude Test: November 1st, 2012
Interview: November 7th, 2012
Medical: November 13th, 2012
PT test: December 4th, 2012.
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in: 
BMQ Begins: January 2013

Since the last time I posted, I've done my medical and my interview. For the medical, I had to take a form to my optician and get him to fill it out with the results of my last eye exam. Anyone else ever have to do that? Anyways, I think I passed since they rang me this morning and booked my PT test! Last thing to do and then I'll be on my way to starting.  Good luck to everyone else waiting for a call!


----------



## kfran

kfran said:
			
		

> UPDATE
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
> Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Engineer
> Trade Choice 2:  Marine Systems Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Naval Combat Systems Engineer
> Online Application Date: - May 23, 2012
> Application Date sent to Hamilton: June 18, 2012
> First Contact: July, 2, 2012 (approx)
> Aptitude Test: July, 20, 2012 (approx)
> Interview: Aug 21, 2012
> Medical: Aug, 28, 2012
> Merit Listed: Oct, 17, 2012
> Position Offered: Waiting
> Enrollment/Swear in: Waiting
> BMOQ Begins: Waiting
> 
> Hopefully an offer soon!   ...Then I can proud. To be of service to Canada :cdnsalute:



Final UPDATE

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Engineer
Trade Choice 2:  Marine Systems Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Naval Combat Systems Engineer (offered) 
Online Application Date: - May 23, 2012
Application Date sent to Hamilton: June 18, 2012
First Contact: July, 2, 2012 (approx)
Aptitude Test: July, 20, 2012 (approx)
Interview: Aug 21, 2012
Medical: Aug, 28, 2012
Merit Listed: Oct, 17, 2012
Position Offered: Nov 28, 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: Dec 17, 2012
BMOQ Begins: Jan, 7 , 2013

Should be an amazing experience!!


----------



## Amarko87

Amarko87 said:
			
		

> I am an ROTP applicant. I'm surprised I haven't heard anything. I've been in contact with one of the recruiters at the Ottawa CFRC through email, I'll do that now. He's been great at responding, so I should get a reply back shortly.
> 
> 
> Recruiting centre: Ottawa, Ontario
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Entry Plan: ROTP (RMC)
> Trade choice 1: Pilot
> Trade choice 2: ACSO
> Trade choice 3: Aerospace Control
> Application date: Nov 14, 2012
> CFAT completed: Nov 28, 2012
> Interview completed: Scheduled Dec 17, 2012
> Medical completed: Scheduled Dec 17, 2012
> ASC completed:
> Merit listed:
> Position offered:
> Enrollment/ swearing in:


----------



## Devo3733

Devo3733 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Calgary, AB
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Med Tech
> Trade Choice 2: none
> Trade Choice 3:  none
> Application Date: April 10 2012
> CFAT Completed : March 2009 (long story)
> Medical Completed: August 16 2012
> Interview completed: August 16 2012
> Merit Listed: August 2012
> Position Offered: November 28
> Sworn in: December 19th
> Basic Training: January 7th



Just got my phone call today, off to BMQ for Jan 7, 6 months from start to job offer.


----------



## Noctis

Wow, congratulations everyone!!
I look forward to serving with you all


----------



## half-pint

half-pint said:
			
		

> UPDATE:
> 
> Recruiting centre: Hamilton, ON
> Regular/Reserves: Reg
> NCM/Officer: DEO (previous service)
> Trade choice 1: MARS
> Trade choice 2: Navy LOG
> Trade choice 3: ....
> Application date: November 2010
> First contact: December 2010
> CFAT: Not required
> Medical: January 2011 (waiting on D Med Pol)
> Interview: April 11, 2011
> Merit Listed: July 2011
> Job Offered: MARS - 28 SEP 12
> Swearing in: 22 OCT 12   17 NOV 12* 06 DEC 12*
> BMOQ: 29 OCT 12  07 JAN 12  * Bypassed*



Flying to Esquimalt, BC on the 8th of December and starting NETP-O sometime in the near future. When things happen, they happen fast!!!!


----------



## duy

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2:  -
Trade Choice 3:  -
Application Date:  April 2012
First Contact: Sometime in 2007
Aptitude Test: Sometime in 2008
Medical: August 2012 (Latest one)
Interview: October 2012 (Latest one)
Merit Listed: November 01, 2012
Position Offered: MARS on November 06, 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: December 05, 2012
Basic Training Begins: January 07, 2013


----------



## peak_to_prairie

Recruiting Center: CFRC Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Online Application Date: November 2011
First Contact: January 2012
Aptitude Test: September 4, 2012 (Passed)
Interview: September 4, 2012
Medical: September 4, 2012
ASC: October 29 - November 2, 2012
Merit Listed: November 9, 2012
Position Offered: November 19, 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: December 14, 2012
BMOQ Begins: January 7, 2012


----------



## Devo3733

greenmachine said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: October 2nd, 2012
> Application Date sent to Hamilton: October 10th, 2012
> First Contact: October 17th, 2012
> Aptitude Test: November 1st, 2012
> Interview: November 7th, 2012
> Medical: November 13th, 2012
> PT test: December 4th, 2012.
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Enrollment/Swear in:
> BMQ Begins: January 2013
> 
> Since the last time I posted, I've done my medical and my interview. For the medical, I had to take a form to my optician and get him to fill it out with the results of my last eye exam. Anyone else ever have to do that? Anyways, I think I passed since they rang me this morning and booked my PT test! Last thing to do and then I'll be on my way to starting.  Good luck to everyone else waiting for a call!



Yes getting a medical letter is normal, I had to get one filled out by LASIK stating what my prescription was before getting treated and all that jazz.  It's all C.Y.A. for the military.  Good luck!  Infantry seems to be a pretty tough profession to get into especially for reserves.


----------



## Ducam

I'm very glad I found this forum as it has answered many questions and given me insight on how long this process may take.

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry 
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Infantry
Application Date: November 21st/2012
First Contact: Pending
Med, aptitude completed : Pending
PT Test completed: Pending
Interview completed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

One thing I do not understand which I have seen posted was that it seems some people are under the impression that the CF has gone on some kind of hiring freeze.
I don't know where anyone has gotten this kind of information that they are just not hiring certain trades at this time but if it could be shared that would be very appreciated.
I have no idea how long this may take but I am just going to cross my fingers and hope that I can be in BMQ by spring.


----------



## mariomike

Ducam said:
			
		

> I don't know where anyone has gotten this kind of information that they are just not hiring certain trades at this time but if it could be shared that would be very appreciated.



"Trades OPEN / Closed ?":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/88342.0.html
49 pages


----------



## RememberOrtona

Hey everyone long time lurker but first time poster.

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Comm Research
Trade Choice 2:  ACISS (Offered)
Trade Choice 3: Supply Tech
Online Application Date: - November 2011
Application Date sent to Calgary: April 2012
First Contact: April 12, 2012
Aptitude Test: Sept 26, 2012
Interview: Sept 26, 2012
Medical: Sept 26, 2012
Merit Listed: Nov 13, 2012
Position Offered: Nov 28, 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: Dec 19, 2012
BMQ Begins: Jan, 7 , 2013

Been a bit of a wait but patience is the key.


----------



## greenmachine

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton 
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: October 2nd, 2012
Application Date sent to Hamilton: October 10th, 2012
First Contact: October 17th, 2012
Aptitude Test: November 1st, 2012
Interview: November 7th, 2012
Medical: November 13th, 2012
PT test: December 4th, 2012
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in: 
BMQ Begins: January 2013?

Just had the PT test this morning. It was really simple and I passed. I guess now my file is being sent to my unit and I should hear back soon. Do you guys think I should call the RC or the regiment themselves if I don't hear in a few weeks?


----------



## nickanick

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver 
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: March 29th 2011
Aptitude Test: November 1st 2011
Interview: October 15th 2012
Medical: October 15th 2012
PT test: October 22nd 2012 
Enrollment/Swear in: December 5th 2012
BMQ Begins: n/a


----------



## Ducam

Just got word back on my application.

Holding until the occupations I applied for open up and I have been told that their new fiscal year begins April 1st, good birthday present, so things open up again at that time.

I have asked that my file be sent to Toronto RC so that I may submit the rest of my completed documents so they have a complete application once things open up again.

Has anyone tried this tactic and has it worked?


----------



## Ducam

Disregard the above post.

All jobs closed, good ones anyways, until the new fiscal year.

Better luck in the spring


----------



## 0010bravo

Recruiting Center: CFRC Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: artillery
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: July, 2012
First Contact: September 11th, 2012
Aptitude Test: N/A
Interview: October 25th, 2012
Medical: October 25th, 2012
PT test: N/A
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered:artillery
Enrollment/Swear in: January 2013
BMQ Begins: January 2013

I applied for Air Defence Art, but it is now just one Trade.. I was in the Military Before so I did not have to do some of the testing. This may have helped in the speed of my application..


----------



## DAA

0010bravo said:
			
		

> I applied for Air Defence Art, but it is now just one Trade.. I was in the Military Before so I did not have to do some of the testing. This may have helped in the speed of my application..



Yup...Artillery Field and Artillery Air Defence became one in the same occupation on 1 Nov 12.......


----------



## Sinistril

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Control Op
Trade Choice 2: Flight Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Airborne Electronic Sensor Op
Application Date: August, 2011
First Contact: June 6th, 2012
CFAT: June 27th, 2012
Medical: June 27th, 2012
References Contacted: Summer 2012
Interview: November 2012
Merit Listed: November 2012
Position Offered: December 5, 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: December 19, 2012
Basic Training Begins: January 14, 2013

That was a long process, almost a year and a half, but it allowed me to get a year of schooling in and I got the trade I wanted.


----------



## navy123

Recruiting Center: CFRC Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: NESOP
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: June 2012
First Contact: June 2012
Aptitude Test: December 2011 (Previous Application)
Interview: July 2012
Medical: December 2011 (Previous Application)
Merit Listed: August 2012
Position Offered: NESOP December 07 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

Just a little update! I got my offer! My file manager is going to call me next week with the details! So excited!!


----------



## hogarthmike

Alright just doing a little update.

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: MP (Military Police)
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: January 2012 (Online)
CFAT Completed : June 2012
Interview completed: July 2012
Medical Completed: July 2012
MPAC Merit listed: 23 Nov 2012 
MPAC: Waiting on a call
Position offered:
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins:

Keeping my fingers crossed for the call. 
It's good to see others moving along in the process and congratulations to all that have made it to basic. I look forward to hopfully serving with you in the future.


----------



## S8W7

Recruiting Center: Sudbury, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Marine Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Hull Technician
Trade Choice 3: Electrical Technician
Application Date:  07 December 2012
First Contact:
Aptitude Test:
Medical: 
Interview: 
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered:
Enrolment/Swear in: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## C.Anne

Recruiting Center: Calgary, AB
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Nursing Officer
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date:October 2012
First Contact:November 2012
Aptitude Testecember 13, 2012
Medical: December 13, 2012
Interview: December 13, 2012
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered:
Enrolment/Swear in: 
Basic Training Begins:

Just got my call last week to book my interview, aptitude and medical, so the "studying every spare second I have" has started. Fingers crossed everything goes ok! 
Good luck to everyone else trying to cram all their appointments in before the holidays  :snowman:


----------



## navy123

Recruiting Center: CFRC Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: NESOP
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: June 2012
First Contact: June 2012
Aptitude Test: December 2011 (Previous Application)
Interview: July 2012
Medical: December 2011 (Previous Application)
Merit Listed: August 2012
Position Offered: NESOP December 07 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: January 22nd 2013
Basic Training Begins: February 4th 2013


----------



## rutheh

Ruthie said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Edmonton, AB
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: ACISS
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: December 9th, 2010 (first time) / September 16th, 2012 (recent app)
> First Contact: November 21st, 2012
> Aptitude Completed: March 8th, 2011
> Medical Completed: January 9th, 2013
> Interview Completed: January 9th, 2013
> Medical Approved:
> Security Check Completed:
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered: Pending
> Swearing In: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending
> 
> At least I'm hoping those things will be done...
> 3rd time. =/ Not sure what happened to my last application.


----------



## BrendenDias

Recruiting Center: Vancouver, BC.
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry 
Trade Choice 2: Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: October 2, 2012
First Contact: September 2012
Aptitude Test: TBA
Interview: TBA
Medical: TBA
Merit Listed: TBA
Position Offered: TBA
Enrollment/Swear in: TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA


----------



## MortrX

MortrX said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Kingston
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Resourse Management Support Clerk
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Online Application Date: Sept 11, 2012
> Application Date sent to Kingston: Oct 3, 2012
> First Contact: Oct 9th, 2012
> Aptitude Test: Oct 18th, 2012
> Interview: Nov 13th, 2012
> Medical: Nov 13th, 2012
> Merit Listed: Nov 30th, 2012 (updated)
> Position Offered:
> Enrollment/Swear in:
> BMQ Begins:



Merit listed! They said I will likely find out around 2nd week of January.


----------



## redtom

redtom said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Armoured
> Trade Choice 3: Artillery
> Application Date: Oct 24 2012
> First Contact: Dec 11 2012
> Aptitude Test: Jan 11 2013
> Medical Test: Jan 11 2013
> Interview: Jan 11 2013
> Merit Listed:  tba
> Position Offered: tba
> Swearing In: tba
> Basic Training Begins: tba
> 
> Excited that the process has begun, waiting for paperwork to process.



I was beginning to think I had missed out this year.  Exciting news! 
Good luck to everyone else still waiting on a call.


----------



## mld

Recruiting Center: CFRC Chicoutimi (Quebec)
Regular/Reserve: Regular (ROTP)
Officer/NCM: Officer NCM
Trade Choice 1: Nursing Officer Med Tech
Trade Choice 2: n/a
Trade Choice 3:n/a
Application Date: Aug 27, 2011
First Contact:Sept 1, 2011
Aptitude Test: Sept 8, 2011
Interview:Sept 8, 2011 (update Nov 9, 2012)
Medical: Sept 8, 2011 - Rejected due to medication. Went off said medication Dec 30, 2011
Medical Re-evaluation: Sept 14, 2012 (green light from Ottawa) October 5, 2012
Merit Listed: Nov 26, 2012
Position Offered: Dec 11, 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: Jan 8, 2013
BMQ Begins: January 28, 2013

Woot!!


----------



## VargTheViking

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer (Offered & Accepted)
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: March 26, 2012
First Contact: April 11, 2012
Aptitude Test: August, 2011 (previously applied in Hamilton, but the trades were full)
Interview: June 25, 2012
Medical: October 16, 2012
Merit Listed: November 16, 2012
Position Offered: December 4, 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: Jan 23, 2013
BMQ Begins: January 28, 2013


----------



## Goodeman

Trade 1: Infantry
Trade 2: Combat Engineer
Application Date: February 10 2012
First Contact: Sometime in March 2012
Merit Listed: x
Position Offered: x
Enrolment: x
Swearing in: x
BMQ: x


My file Got transferred from North Bay to CFRC Edmonton today! One step closer!


----------



## Oscar590

Recruting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Military Police
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application Date: 20 Sept 2012
First Contact: 10 Oct 2012
Aptitude Test: 19 Dec 2012 
PT Test completed:
Interview completed:
Position Offered:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Noctis

Noctis said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, I've been creeping on these forums for the past week out of curiosity and decided to pitch in. I'll keep this updated as things go.
> 21, been working full time the past two years, also run my own business in Montreal's south shore, but Civvy life ain't for me. I don't want to spend my life just working for money, I'm looking for something more. I want to experience life in the Forces, as well as getting an outstanding education and a university degree.
> And yeah, the forces.ca site has been taunting me terribly over the past few months with their ''Wanted: Pilots'' front-page news... even though from what I've seen it's not exactly the most available job.
> Nevertheless, I'd love just as much (if not, more? ) to be a Combat Arms officer.
> Cheers to all!
> 
> Recruiting centre: Montreal
> Regular/ Reserve: Reg.
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Entry plan: ROTP (Kingston)
> Trade choice 1: Pilot
> Trade choice 2: Infantry Officer
> Trade choice 3: Armour Officer
> Application date: October 29th, 2012
> CFAT completed: Completed Successfully November 22nd 2012.
> Medical completed: December 13th, 2012
> Interview completed: December 13th, 2012
> Merit listed:
> Position offered:
> Enrollment/ swearing in:
> BMQ begins:



Medical and interview done  Got some more medical stuff to get filled out, and then it's waiting time for Trenton!


----------



## MedTech Hopeful

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM
Trade Choice 1: Med Tech
Trade Choice 2: n/a
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date: October 2011
First Contact: File was closed in 2011, but re-opened in July 2012
Aptitude Test: November 5, 2012
Interview: November 5, 2012
Medical: November 5, 2012
Merit Listed: December 12, 2012
Position Offered: December 13, 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: January 29, 2013
BMQ Begins: February 4, 2013


----------



## Tmcgee777

This was my last post...

"Recruiting Centre: New Westminster
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armored Soldier
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: July 11 2012
CFAT Completed : August 20 2012
Medical Completed: September 11th 2012
Interview completed: September 6th 2012
PT completed: August 27th
Position offered: N/A
Sworn in: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A

Finally done the processing part and now i patiently wait"




Recruiting Centre: New Westminster
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armored Soldier
Trade Choice 3: Artillery
Application Date: July 11 2012
CFAT Completed : August 20 2012
Medical Completed: September 11th 2012
Interview completed: September 6th 2012
PT completed: August 27th
Position offered: Artillery
Sworn in: December 5th 2012
Basic Training Begins: February 

Cant wait to start Basic  ;D


----------



## Noctis

Congratulations on getting in 	Tmcgee777!!


----------



## BrendenDias

Yeah thats great! Congrats!...  Especially seeing how difficult it is to get into one of those 3 trades, thats a good accomplishment.


----------



## Mike911

Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Avionics Technician (AVS)
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: October 28, 2012
First Contact: November 11, 2012
Aptitude Test: December 3, 2012
Interview: December 11, 2012
Medical: December 11, 2012
Merit Listed: December 16, 2012
Position Offered: December 17, 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: Jan 23, 2013
BMQ Begins: February 11, 2013


It was really fast for me !


----------



## Amarko87

[quote author=Amarko87]Recruiting centre: Ottawa, Ontario
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: ROTP (RMC)
Trade choice 1: Pilot
Trade choice 2: ACSO
Trade choice 3: Aerospace Control
Application date: Nov 14, 2012
CFAT completed: Nov 28, 2012
Interview completed: Scheduled Jan 7, 2013
Medical completed: Dec 17, 2012
ASC completed:
Merit listed: 
Position offered:
Enrollment/ swearing in:
[/quote]

So, my interview was delayed 3 weeks until the new year, which is perfectly fine with me.  Gives me more time to research and understand more about my trades and the CF/Air Force in general.

During my initial medical exam, I confirmed that v2 is good enough for pilots now.  Which is great for me.  I am 6/6 left and 6/7.5 right eye so I was a bit worried.  The med tech confirmed v2 is acceptable.

Also, the medical requires me to go get a number of urine and blood tests, an ECG, an X-ray and a full eye exam.  I am compensated for the eye exam, and the rest is covered by OHIP so there should be no cost.  I like that they do this.  It forces you to visit a doctor, have him order the tests, go get them done, wait at least a week to receive results, then fax then or drop them off at the CFRMC. That process will further ensure only serious applicants are going through the hoops that are required.


----------



## Gunshark

Amarko87 said:
			
		

> So, my interview was delayed 3 weeks until the new year, which is perfectly fine with me.  Gives me more time to research and understand more about my trades and the CF/Air Force in general.
> 
> During my initial medical exam, I confirmed that v2 is good enough for pilots now.  Which is great for me.  I am 6/6 left and 6/7.5 right eye so I was a bit worried.  The med tech confirmed v2 is acceptable.
> 
> Also, the medical requires me to go get a number of urine and blood tests, an ECG, an X-ray and a full eye exam.  I am compensated for the eye exam, and the rest is covered by OHIP so there should be no cost.  I like that they do this.  It forces you to visit a doctor, have him order the tests, go get them done, wait at least a week to receive results, then fax then or drop them off at the CFRMC. That process will further ensure only serious applicants are going through the hoops that are required.



Interesting. I didn't have to do an X-ray as part of my aircrew medical. I'm assuming you've previously broken a bone or something along those lines?


----------



## Noctis

Same here. I only needed to get my blood and urine sampled this week for glycemia and such as well as go to the opto yesterday (came out 6/4.5 on both eyes, though I'm a bit far-sighted -- I'll need glasses later in my life to read  )


----------



## Amarko87

Gunshark said:
			
		

> Interesting. I didn't have to do an X-ray as part of my aircrew medical. I'm assuming you've previously broken a bone or something along those lines?


Only in my foot.  I didn't think it was out of the ordinary, but from all the differing accounts on here, who's to say what's ordinary?


----------



## mikeh617

Recruting Center: Yorkton, SK
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Field Artillery
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: September 23, 2012
First Contact: September 25, 2012
Med, aptitude completed : November 21, 2012 (follow up required with family doctor, completed Nov. 26)
PT Test completed: November 21, 2012
Interview completed: November 21, 2012
Position Offered: -----------
Basic Training Begins: -----------

I am still eagerly waiting for a job offer, and am hoping that I will hear back before Christmas so that I can start basic in January. Quick question for anyone who knows, will the recruiters contact me by phone or mail if I am offered a position? Just wondering so Im not running to the post office everyday if they will contact me by phone!


----------



## Noctis

The recruiters will attempt to contact you by phone first.  If phone fails, then they will send you an offer by mail.  You must accept the offer within 10 days if I recall.  Make sure you got voicemail at home. If in doubt call your CFRC to get an update on your application.


----------



## Decon

Background:
Canadian citizen, employed.

Education level: 
College degree.

Enrollment choice:
Regular NCM
Trade 1: AVS 
Trade 2: ATIS
Trade 3: ____

Application status:

Online application submitted: June 27, 2012
Application-received email-notification: July 05, 2012
Application forwarded to local detachment:  July 27, 2012
Application processing began: August 02, 2012
Aptitude test: Completed 
Medical: August 27, 2012
Interview: October 16, 2012
Merit Listed: Same day as interview
Position offered: December 21, 2012 
Enrollment/swear in: January 23, 2013 
Basic training starts: February 4, 2013


----------



## korwynkim

Recruiting Centre: Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Aviation System Technician
Trade 2: Medical Technician
Trade 2: Firefighter
Application Date: November 30, 2012 (Documents sent in 2 weeks after)
First Contact: TBA
CFAT: TBA
Merit Listed: TBA
Position Offered: TBA
Enrolment: TBA
Swearing in: TBA
BMQ: TBA


----------



## Duckman54

Recruiting Center: Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot 
Trade Choice 2: AEC 
Trade Choice 3: ???
Application Date: December 5, 2012
First Contact: December 17, 2012 - file txfrd Vancouver
Aptitude Test: TBA
Interview: TBA
Medical: TBA
Merit Listed: TBA
Position Offered: TBA
Enrollment/Swear in: TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA

Did all this in summer '96, fresh outta university. Scored high, passed all... denied Flight Crew for really small defect in vision, was offered NAV but I was young-n-stupid so I declined the offer...  Should be good now that rules have changed a bit. Now we start all over again!


----------



## greythunders99

Recruting Center: Montreal
Component: Primary Reserve
Trade Choice 1: Weapons Technician
Trade Choice 2: Infantery
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: May'15 2012
First Contact: May May'22 2012 and May'29 2012 for informations
Tests:
CFAT- August 27' 2012
Medical-  September 11' 2012
Physical- December 5' 2012
Interview- September 11' 2012
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins:  Waiting...

I hope start my BMQ, soon...  I know that my position was openned when I had apply, in may 2012...


----------



## Ducam

Ducam said:
			
		

> I'm very glad I found this forum as it has answered many questions and given me insight on how long this process may take.
> 
> Recruting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: Armoured Infantry
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: November 21st/2012
> First Contact: Pending
> Med, aptitude completed : Pending
> PT Test completed: Pending
> Interview completed: Pending
> Position Offered: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending
> 
> I was informed that my application has been sent to the local RC. I contacted a recruiter from the office and was informed that they will put me through the recruitment process in anticipation of recruitment needs for the new fiscal year. If things go well I will have completed everything by April 1st and just wait to be sent off.


----------



## Noctis

Hey everyone,
I'm sending out to everybody who's in the application process (such as myself   ) the best wishes for the new year.
I sincerely hope each and every one of you deserving candidates gets their spot in the CF!

Take care, I'm off to tear down the tree  :gottree:


Edit before the gramma Nazi's slaughter me.


----------



## Gunshark

Thank you Noctis. Best of luck in the New Year and beyond.


----------



## greythunders99

Recruting Center: Montreal
Component: Primary Reserve
Trade Choice 1: Weapons Technician
Trade Choice 2: Infantery
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: May'15 2012
First Contact: May May'22 2012 and May'29 2012 for informations
Tests:
CFAT- August 27' 2012
Medical-  September 11' 2012
Physical- December 5' 2012
Interview- September 11' 2012
Position Offered: January '7 2013
Sworn in: January 19' 2013
Basic Training Begins:  february '8 2013

I'm very happy !

Good year everybody !


----------



## greenmachine

greenmachine said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: October 2nd, 2012
> Application Date sent to Hamilton: October 10th, 2012
> First Contact: October 17th, 2012
> Aptitude Test: November 1st, 2012
> Interview: November 7th, 2012
> Medical: November 13th, 2012
> PT test: December 4th, 2012
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Enrollment/Swear in:
> BMQ Begins: January 2013?
> 
> Just had the PT test this morning. It was really simple and I passed. I guess now my file is being sent to my unit and I should hear back soon. Do you guys think I should call the RC or the regiment themselves if I don't hear in a few weeks?



I received an email from the unit recruiter today saying that she was going to contact the CFRC and see if they're "ready". I'm assuming she means to send my file over, and prepare for swearing in. I hope so anyways. One step closer (I think)  ;D


----------



## Amarko87

[quote author=Amarko87]
Recruiting centre: Ottawa, Ontario
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: ROTP (RMC)
Trade choice 1: Pilot
Trade choice 2: ACSO
Trade choice 3: AEC
Application date: Nov 14, 2012
CFAT completed: Nov 28, 2012
Medical completed: Dec 17, 2012
Interview completed: Jan 7, 2013
ASC completed: Pending
ACSO Test: Pending
Merit listed: 
Position offered:
Enrollment/ swearing in:
[/quote]

Went in for my interview and was pleasantly surprised that my interviewer had some actual knowledge of what was going on in the recruiting process.  Got some solid information.  Most importantly, was able to understand where I sit compared to some others.

Despite having high school marks in the mid 70s and not submitting my university transcripts (since those marks were worse - different priorities) I thought I would be able to submit my most recent college marks )only one semester done, but 6/6 A+).  Turns out college marks don't count unless you've completed a diploma. I was shocked by that.  But I controlled what I could, knew everything about my trades, scored super well on the interview and had a near perfect score on the CFAT, and I was told I'd be heading to ASC shortly!  No date yet, but just waiting on the call now!


----------



## Noctis

Amarko,
Keep me posted on when you're going to ASC. I've been following your posts and look forward to going with you. I've mailed in my last stretch of medical documents this week and should be getting news (fairly) soon regarding ASC if all goes well.

Cheers!


----------



## Gunshark

> Went in for my interview and was pleasantly surprised that my interviewer had some actual knowledge of what was going on in the recruiting process.  Got some solid information.  Most importantly, was able to understand where I sit compared to some others.



Care to share? ;D (DEO pilot applicant here)


----------



## Amarko87

Gunshark said:
			
		

> Care to share? ;D (DEO pilot applicant here)


The biggest thing he told me was that there's 45 pilot spots left, 22 ACSO, and 12 AEC.  And that those 3, in that order are the most common applications he sees.  So it's very competitive.  We knew it was competitive already but I didn't know how common those 3 trades were.  And all 3 require additional testing.

At first I was really worried about my marks.  They were the weakest point of my application.  They have an excel sheet programmed to calculate all your stats/scores into a single point total that everyone applying receives.  There is a cut off for this total, and if you are above it you get to go to ASC.  When he looked at my score he thought something was wrong since someone with that poor marks in high school and no university shouldn't have as high a score as mine.  My CFAT was tw highest score he's seen so far this application season, and boosted my point total tremendously.  I also did really well on the interview, second to only a few.  The interview itself hardly matters for Aircrew trades, I was told.  It is of the utmost importance for almost every single other trade, but for any aircrew, the additional testing and ASC are the most important things that you must do well on.

Without icing too much away, if you focus on the things you can actually control, you can and will do well.  That was very refreshing to find out for me.  Also, with my marks, I was told that I would most likely not attend RMC but go the Civ U route instead.  March 15 is the initial selection deadline.  Make sure you apply for Civ U options if you put options down on your application.

Also, you get your CAPSS study guide after they call you to set up the dates for your trip to the ASC.

Alex


----------



## korwynkim

Recruiting Centre: Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Aviation System Technician
Trade 2: Medical Technician
Trade 2: Firefighter
Application Date: November 30, 2012 (Documents sent in 2 weeks after)
First Contact: January 8, 2013
CFAT: TBA
Merit Listed: TBA
Position Offered: TBA
Enrolment: TBA
Swearing in: TBA
BMQ: TBA


Got an email asking for driver's license scans for Med Tech. The email also said that the Fire Fighter trade is for skilled workers that has prior service in the CF  ??? I thought it was available for unskilled workers?


----------



## Amarko87

korwynkim said:
			
		

> Got an email asking for driver's license scans for Med Tech. The email also said that the Fire Fighter trade is for skilled workers that has prior service in the CF  ??? I thought it was available for unskilled workers?


They don't hire firefighters from outside the CF from what I've heard.  Everyone and their sister wants to be a firefighter.


----------



## korwynkim

I could have sworn that Fire Fighter was a part of the NCM SEP a while ago...


----------



## Gunshark

Amarko87 said:
			
		

> The biggest thing he told me was that there's 45 pilot spots left, 22 ACSO, and 12 AEC.  And that those 3, in that order are the most common applications he sees.  So it's very competitive.  We knew it was competitive already but I didn't know how common those 3 trades were.  And all 3 require additional testing.
> 
> At first I was really worried about my marks.  They were the weakest point of my application.  They have an excel sheet programmed to calculate all your stats/scores into a single point total that everyone applying receives.  There is a cut off for this total, and if you are above it you get to go to ASC.  When he looked at my score he thought something was wrong since someone with that poor marks in high school and no university shouldn't have as high a score as mine.  My CFAT was tw highest score he's seen so far this application season, and boosted my point total tremendously.  I also did really well on the interview, second to only a few.  The interview itself hardly matters for Aircrew trades, I was told.  It is of the utmost importance for almost every single other trade, but for any aircrew, the additional testing and ASC are the most important things that you must do well on.
> 
> Without icing too much away, if you focus on the things you can actually control, you can and will do well.  That was very refreshing to find out for me.  Also, with my marks, I was told that I would most likely not attend RMC but go the Civ U route instead.  March 15 is the initial selection deadline.  Make sure you apply for Civ U options if you put options down on your application.
> 
> Also, you get your CAPSS study guide after they call you to set up the dates for your trip to the ASC.
> 
> Alex



Thanks Alex. You say there are 45 pilot spots left. Is that the total number? Or is that just the ROTP number? And were you told anything with regards to when the CF plans to fill those positions?

Good job on acing the CFAT and interview. Stay humble though.  I'm a bit confused with your situation. Sounds like you have SOME university and SOME college? So your choices are either trying for ROTP or going the Civi U route and applying as DEO later on?


----------



## Noctis

He'd do ROTP and get paid education while he goes to Civvy U.

Also Amarko87, thank you very much for the info.  I was wondering when I'd get my CAPSS study guide.

Cheers!


----------



## seawolf

> Recruiting Center: Online
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer - DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Logistics
> Trade Choice 2: HCA
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: - November 22, 2011  (initially reserve - changed app to Reg force officially Feb 1, 2012)
> First Contact: December 13, 2011 - confirmed reciept of supporting documents
> Aptitude Test: June 4th - Qualified as Officer
> Interview: July 31st (orig July 3 - CFRC cancelled and moved it)
> Medical: July 17th
> Merit Listed: Sept 14 (Log)
> Position Offered: x
> Enrollment/Swear in: x
> Basic Training Begins: x



Just talked to my MCC and file manager. I'm going in Monday for an update interview to add HCA to my file and to write this new TSD test they have for 2013. I may have to do an update interview for Log as well.


----------



## Amarko87

Noctis said:
			
		

> He'd do ROTP and get paid education while he goes to Civvy U.
> 
> Also Amarko87, thank you very much for the info.  I was wondering when I'd get my CAPSS study guide.
> 
> Cheers!


I do have some university and some college, but I am applying to new programs at different CivUs and at RMC as well.  My plan is to do a full 4 years anywhere I go, if I do get accepted.



			
				Gunshark said:
			
		

> Thanks Alex. You say there are 45 pilot spots left. Is that the total number? Or is that just the ROTP number? And were you told anything with regards to when the CF plans to fill those positions?


This includes everyone they are accepting under ROTP and DEO this year.  I know Initial ROTP offers go out before March 15.  Unsure if they will fill all the spots or just a few.  When I first started the application process in November there were 52 spots available. So they've already filled 7 spots, probably DEO that applied earlier in the year.


----------



## Gunshark

I've just received some DEO pilot info. PM me if interested. Although my understanding is that DEO program is not relevant for folks without degrees. Those who don't have degrees can apply as ROTP. Or go to Civi U unsubsidized (perhaps if not accepted to ROTP) and apply later as DEO. There is also a third program called CEOTP (I believe). There is plenty of info on this on this forum. Do a search if interested.


----------



## dporter100

Recruiting Centre: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: MP
Trade 2: Avn Tech
Trade 3: 
Application Date: December, 2011
First Contact: May, 2012
CFAT: June, 2012
Interview:July 31st, 2012 (Avn Tech)
Medical: July 31st, 2012 (Avn Tech)
Medial completed: October, 2012  (Avn Tech)
Merit Listed: November 30th, 2012 (Avn Tech)
Position Offered: waiting
Swearing in: waiting
BMQ: waiting


Does anyone knows the intake plan for Avn tech? 


Cheers.


----------



## Noctis

Amarko87 said:
			
		

> I do have some university and some college, but I am applying to new programs at different CivUs and at RMC as well.  My plan is to do a full 4 years anywhere I go, if I do get accepted.
> This includes everyone they are accepting under ROTP and DEO this year.  I know Initial ROTP offers go out before March 15.  Unsure if they will fill all the spots or just a few.  When I first started the application process in November there were 52 spots available. So they've already filled 7 spots, probably DEO that applied earlier in the year.



Milpoints inbound. Thank you very much for the info Amarko87!


----------



## Amarko87

Noctis said:
			
		

> Milpoints inbound. Thank you very much for the info Amarko87!


Thanks brother, but I may not be 100% accurate with the info.  Gunshark has some more info you may want to read.  No matter what you read or hear, it seems someone else in the CF has a different answer.  Especially in regards to recruiting.  I suggest you send him a PM.


----------



## Noctis

Amarko87 said:
			
		

> Thanks brother, but I may not be 100% accurate with the info.  Gunshark has some more info you may want to read.  No matter what you read or hear, it seems someone else in the CF has a different answer.  Especially in regards to recruiting.  I suggest you send him a PM.



Beat you to it! I'm very interested in what info he got as well.


----------



## Amarko87

For anyone concerned about height restrictions for Canadian pilots, the email I just received from my interviewer should put you at ease.


> Alexander,
> 
> There are no height restrictions for pilot.  CF cannot discriminate on the basis of height/weight etc...



At 6'4" it was refreshing to hear that.  While there still may be restrictions for the Hornets, nothing will stop you from joining except your abilities.


----------



## ambernewton04

Has anyone heard any recent information in regards to the next MPAC? Ive heard January 2013 then I heard February 15-17 2013, but my file manager hasnt heard anything   
Any informatiom would be appreciated


----------



## Gunshark

ambernewton04 said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard any recent information in regards to the next MPAC? Ive heard January 2013 then I heard February 15-17 2013, but my file manager hasnt heard anything
> Any informatiom would be appreciated



What is meant by MPAC?


----------



## Noctis

Amarko87 said:
			
		

> For anyone concerned about height restrictions for Canadian pilots, the email I just received from my interviewer should put you at ease.
> At 6'4" it was refreshing to hear that.  While there still may be restrictions for the Hornets, nothing will stop you from joining except your abilities.



They have an automated system that takes pictures of your body and determines which (if any) aircraft you will fit in. This is based on body dimensions.  Per-se, they will not discriminate against you because you are tall. However, if the system finds you too tall to fit, say, in the Harvard, you will not be hired as you cannot fit in the training craft.
Likewise, if you can fit in the Harvard but not the Hornet, after Phase 2 you will likely find yourself in a multi-engine or rotary wing position. Just gotta fit in that Harvard!


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Gunshark said:
			
		

> What is meant by MPAC?



MPAC stands for Military Police Assessment Centre. Anyone who's hoping to become MP has to successfully pass an MPAC session, which is usually a few days. You'll hear/see us wannabies mention it a lot It's the final stage in the hiring process before BMQ...





			
				ambernewton04 said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard any recent information in regards to the next MPAC? Ive heard January 2013 then I heard February 15-17 2013, but my file manager hasnt heard anything
> Any informatiom would be appreciated



So your file manager has the same info as mine then? I feel a little better...


----------



## Amarko87

Noctis said:
			
		

> They have an automated system that takes pictures of your body and determines which (if any) aircraft you will fit in. This is based on body dimensions.  Per-se, they will not discriminate against you because you are tall. However, if the system finds you too tall to fit, say, in the Harvard, you will not be hired as you cannot fit in the training craft.
> Likewise, if you can fit in the Harvard but not the Hornet, after Phase 2 you will likely find yourself in a multi-engine or rotary wing position. Just gotta fit in that Harvard!


Interesting.  I haven't read this anywhere yet.  Don't they do training in the Grobs too?


----------



## Noctis

Amarko87 said:
			
		

> Interesting.  I haven't read this anywhere yet.  Don't they do training in the Grobs too?



Canada is the first country to have implemented this automated system.  They will run you through it once you pass CAPPS.
From what I've learned, phase 2 is strictly on the Harvard II aircraft.  Perhaps the Grobs is in another phase. However, passing phase 2 is necessary to earn your Wings, so... you REALLY gotta fit in the Harvard.
However if its anything like buses, as the Harvard is from WWII, there will probably be more leg-room than more recent aircraft.  Hopeful thinking!
I still look forward to serving with you, so you better d*** fit in that Harvard


----------



## Gunshark

Thanks Shuck10. So many acronyms!


----------



## greenmachine

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton 
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: October 2nd, 2012
Application Date sent to Hamilton: October 10th, 2012
First Contact: October 17th, 2012
Aptitude Test: November 1st, 2012
Interview: November 7th, 2012
Medical: November 13th, 2012
PT test: December 4th, 2012
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: January 11th, 2013 INFANTRY 
Enrollment/Swear in: January 15th, 2013 
BMQ Begins: JANUARY 25TH, 2013

Just recieved the call today. My infantry application was successful.  ;D Good luck to everyone waiting for that call, keep holding out.


----------



## Noctis

Holy **** greenmachine CONGRATS!
You must be really excited 
Best of luck man, I hope you'll enjoy your time here in Québec  :snowman:


----------



## greenmachine

thanks Noctis! 
I joined the reserves though, so it'll just be a locally run weekend course. However, I'm still just as amped.  ;D


----------



## Gunshark

Good stuff, greenmachine, congrats! Looks like it went pretty quick for you. Is it quicker to get into the reserves?


----------



## BeyondTheNow

greenmachine said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: October 2nd, 2012
> Application Date sent to Hamilton: October 10th, 2012
> First Contact: October 17th, 2012
> Aptitude Test: November 1st, 2012
> Interview: November 7th, 2012
> Medical: November 13th, 2012
> PT test: December 4th, 2012
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered: January 11th, 2013 INFANTRY
> Enrollment/Swear in: January 15th, 2013
> BMQ Begins: JANUARY 25TH, 2013
> 
> Just recieved the call today. My infantry application was successful.  ;D Good luck to everyone waiting for that call, keep holding out.



Congrats, good for you! I found this link about tips for BMQ if you haven't seen it yet. Hilarious, yet super-informative, filled with lots of pointers. I'm not sure how relevant it is in terms of any changes that may have taken place at BMQ since it was posted, but it's a great read nonetheless!

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34712/post-271149.html#msg271149

Oops, I just saw you are Res, so I don't know how much of the link will apply. I'm sure it's still useful though


----------



## Amarko87

Noctis said:
			
		

> Canada is the first country to have implemented this automated system.  They will run you through it once you pass CAPPS.
> From what I've learned, phase 2 is strictly on the Harvard II aircraft.  Perhaps the Grobs is in another phase. However, passing phase 2 is necessary to earn your Wings, so... you REALLY gotta fit in the Harvard.
> However if its anything like buses, as the Harvard is from WWII, there will probably be more leg-room than more recent aircraft.  Hopeful thinking!
> I still look forward to serving with you, so you better d*** fit in that Harvard


The 120-A Grob is one of the planes we may train with alongside the Harvard II (source: http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/cfts-fevs/page-eng.asp?id=1397).

Have you got a call for ASC yet?  I'm getting antsy in my pantsy, even though I only did my interview on Monday.


----------



## Gunshark

Amarko87 said:
			
		

> The 120-A Grob is one of the planes we may train with alongside the Harvard II (source: http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/cfts-fevs/page-eng.asp?id=1397).
> 
> Have you got a call for ASC yet?  I'm getting antsy in my pantsy, even though I only did my interview on Monday.



It's a lengthy process. Be keen and call the CFRC once in a while to check on the status. But the impression I get from other people's experiences, as well as my own, things don't happen right away. Patience. Good luck.


----------



## NewFoundFreedom

NewFoundFreedom said:
			
		

> 1st post  ;D
> 
> Recruiting Center: Edmonton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Military Police
> Application Date: 02-08-12
> First Contact: 23-10-12
> Aptitude Test: 06-11-12
> Interview: 20-11-12
> Medical: 20-11-12
> Merit Listed: 09-01-13
> Position Offered: x
> Enrollment/Swear in: x
> Basic Training Begins: x



Quick question. Does anyone else have any recent experience with merit list wait for Infantry? I haven't asked how I scored on my interview but I know that I scored "Superior" on all three CFAT categories, and felt that the interview went OK. I'm also not as active as I was in the summer but still exercise regularly (3-5x/wk). 

I know it has only been 2 days since I was listed but I just wanted to get an idea of what to expect.

Thanks


----------



## redtom

redtom said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Armoured
> Trade Choice 3: Artillery
> Application Date: Oct 24 2012
> First Contact: Dec 11 2012
> Aptitude Test: Jan 11 2013
> Medical exam: Jan 11 2013
> Interview: Jan 11 2013
> Fitness Test: tba
> Merit Listed:  tba
> Position Offered: tba
> Swearing In: tba
> Basic Training Begins: tba



Interview, medical and CFAT went well, just need to book my fitness test and sort out a doctor's note.


----------



## Noctis

Amarko87 said:
			
		

> The 120-A Grob is one of the planes we may train with alongside the Harvard II (source: http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/cfts-fevs/page-eng.asp?id=1397).
> 
> Have you got a call for ASC yet?  I'm getting antsy in my pantsy, even though I only did my interview on Monday.



Thanks for the info Amarko. Haven't gotten an update yet as I only mailed in my extended medical on Monday.  We'll probably be on the same ASC, I'll let you know.
I'm off to practice cross-checking on flight simulator


----------



## Oscar590

Recruting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Military Police
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application Date: 20 Sept 2012
First Contact: 10 Oct 2012
Aptitude Test: 19 Dec 2012 (Rescheduled to 15 Jan 2013)
Medical: 19 Feb 2013
PT test: 19 Feb 2013
Interview:
Position Offered:
Sworn In:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## mikeh617

Recruting Center: Yorkton, SK
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Field Artillery
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: September 23, 2012
First Contact: September 25, 2012
Med, aptitude completed : November 21, 2012 (follow up required with family doctor, completed Nov. 26)
PT Test completed: November 21, 2012
Interview completed: November 21, 2012
Position Offered: January 15th
Basic Training Begins: July

After 5 long months, I was finally offered a position today. I get to work around the armoury, and then take my basic training in the summer. To everyone out there, dont give up! I almost did, and then was offered a job, so Im sure its just a matter of time or you guys too.


----------



## Brigitte

A little update on my situation!

Recruiting Center: Montreal, QC
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Med Tech
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: June 19th 2012
First Contact: August 17th 2012
Aptitude Test: August 22nd 2012
Interview: August 22nd 2012 (same day as Aptitude Test)
Physical Fitness Test: August 24th 2012
Medical Test: August 30th 2012
Enrolment/Swearing in: January 19th 2013 (Infantry Royal Montreal Regiment)
Basic Training Begins: --

Can't wait to start the training!!!  ;D


----------



## greythunders99

Brigitte said:
			
		

> A little update on my situation!
> 
> Recruiting Center: Montreal, QC
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Med Tech
> Trade Choice 3: --
> Application Date: June 19th 2012
> First Contact: August 17th 2012
> Aptitude Test: August 22nd 2012
> Interview: August 22nd 2012 (same day as Aptitude Test)
> Physical Fitness Test: August 24th 2012
> Medical Test: August 30th 2012
> Enrolment/Swearing in: January 13th 2013 (Infantry Royal Montreal Regiment)
> Basic Training Begins: --
> 
> Can't wait to start the training!!!  ;D



Maybe I go see you, on the BMQ...  I am going to sworn in january '19.


----------



## Quaz

Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
First Contact: January 2012
Application Date: March 2012
Aptitude Test: Previously done
Medical: July 17, 2012 ( a couple of small problems that took a doctor's note to sort out)
PT test: October 25, 2012
Interview: November 14, 2012
Position Offered: Spoke with the recruiter this evening, everything is sorted and I'll be enrolled ASAP
Enrollment/Swear in: TBA
BMQ Begins: TBA

Got good news tonight that my file is approved, everything is signed off on and I will be enrolled very soon. It was a one year process but worth it. I am very excited to start my work with the CF. Best of luck to all those in the recruiting process.


----------



## fergusnative

NewFoundFreedom said:
			
		

> Quick question. Does anyone else have any recent experience with merit list wait for Infantry? I haven't asked how I scored on my interview but I know that I scored "Superior" on all three CFAT categories, and felt that the interview went OK. I'm also not as active as I was in the summer but still exercise regularly (3-5x/wk).
> 
> I know it has only been 2 days since I was listed but I just wanted to get an idea of what to expect.
> 
> Thanks



I personally have been waiting since August. but yours may not take as long as we have started a new fiscal year. so good luck and hopefully we both get hired soon!


----------



## NewFoundFreedom

NewFoundFreedom said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Edmonton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: N/A
> Application Date: August 2nd 2012
> First Contact: October 23rd 2012
> Aptitude Test: November 6th 2012
> Interview: November 20th 2012
> Medical: November 20th 2012
> Merit Listed: January 9th 2013
> Position Offered: January 16th 2013 (Infantry)
> Enrollment/Swear in: February 8th 2013
> Basic Training Begins: February 11th 2013



Sorry to keep re-posting but I can't figure out how to edit posts. Anyways I look forward to seeing everyone who made it into the Feb 11th class, and good luck to the rest.


----------



## ProtectAndServe

NewFoundFreedom said:
			
		

> Sorry to keep re-posting but I can't figure out how to edit posts. Anyways I look forward to seeing everyone who made it into the Feb 11th class, and good luck to the rest.


Congrats. Best wishes in your future. I'm currently merit listed but apparently got some questionnaire to complete, hopefully my time comes soon. Once again congrats and good luck.


----------



## hopingfordeo

First post, loving the process so far!

Recruiting Center: CFRC Sydney
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: ACSO
Trade Choice 3: AEC
Application Date: December 4th, 2012
Date Application Sent To Sydney: January 16th, 2013
First Contact: January 21st, 2013
CFAT/TSD: January 22nd, 2013
Interview: January 28th, 2013
Medical: January 28th, 2013
Aircrew selection: ?
Merit Listed: ?
Position Offered: ?
Enrollment/Swear in: ?
BMOQ Begins: ?


----------



## KanD

-UPDATE-

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 2: Signals Officer
Trade Choice 3: Construction Engineering Officer
Application Date: March 5, 2012
First Contact: April 25th, 2012
Aptitude Test: May 22nd, 2012
*TSD: January 30th, 2012 (Scheduled)*
Interview:
Medical:
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Gunshark

hopingfordeo said:
			
		

> First post, loving the process so far!
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Sydney
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Entry Plan: DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot
> Trade Choice 2: ACSO
> Trade Choice 3: AEC
> Application Date: December 4th, 2012
> Date Application Sent To Sydney: January 16th, 2013
> First Contact: January 21st, 2013
> CFAT/TSD: January 22nd, 2013
> Interview: January 28th, 2013
> Medical: January 28th, 2013
> Aircrew selection: ?
> Merit Listed: ?
> Position Offered: ?
> Enrollment/Swear in: ?
> BMOQ Begins: ?



That's quick and by no means seems standard. Awesome. So far so good. Good luck with Aircrew Selection. Don't forget to pick up the study booklet and prepare well. Failure rate is high and you should mentally prepare yourself for both outcomes, although of course strive for success. Read this forum for info on how to best prepare. I suggest preparing thoroughly, logging many hours on a sim at a flight school and on Microsoft Flight Simulator, on a sensitive setting.


----------



## Noctis

Gunshark said:
			
		

> That's quick and by no means seems standard.



One week to medical? They must really love this guy.
Thanks for your feedback on preparing.  I read your post in the Aircrew section. Sorry to hear. I can't imagine the feeling... I'm heading to ASC soon (sent my medical docs 2 weeks ago), I pray for a positive outcome. Regardless, if CAPSS finds me unsuitable, it's probably for the best.


----------



## hopingfordeo

Gunshark said:
			
		

> That's quick and by no means seems standard. Awesome. So far so good. Good luck with Aircrew Selection. Don't forget to pick up the study booklet and prepare well. Failure rate is high and you should mentally prepare yourself for both outcomes, although of course strive for success. Read this forum for info on how to best prepare. I suggest preparing thoroughly, logging many hours on a sim at a flight school and on Microsoft Flight Simulator, on a sensitive setting.



Thanks for the tips, much appreciated!


----------



## Mikmaq

Hello all. First post. I thought I'd be as thorough as I can since many inquire about processing times.

Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal / Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Online Application Date: November 19th (Supporting documents sent November 24th)
First contact: December 2nd - Email confirmation of receipt of documents
Second contact: December 12th - Email confirmation of file transferred to CFRC Montreal
Third contact: January 17th - Email from CFRC Montreal requesting additional paperwork (brought in my documents January 22nd)
Aptitude Test: 
Interview:
Medical: 
ASC:
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrolment/Swear in: 
BMOQ Begins:

I was informed today that because I spent more than 6 months overseas (I completed my master degree in England) I might undergo a Pre Assessment Security Screening. I was told that this may take a minimum of 3 months. I was expecting this, having spent many hours perusing these forums.


----------



## IBX.Lee

Whoa whoa whoa!
I just checked my enrollment status and saw this:



> CFAT (Aptitude Test) Scheduled Date 2013/01/17
> Interview Scheduled Date 2013/01/17
> Medical Examination Scheduled Date 2013/01/17
> Physical Fitness Test Scheduled Date 2013/01/17
> Enhanced Reliability Submission Date 2013/01/17
> Merit List Date 2013/01/17



That date has passed... I was never contacted by the CF after I submitted my application, any sort of explanation? I have not done any of the above.


----------



## Noctis

IBX.Lee said:
			
		

> Whoa whoa whoa!
> I just checked my enrollment status and saw this:
> 
> That date has passed... I was never contacted by the CF after I submitted my application, any sort of explanation? I have not done any of the above.



Well, says you're merit listed  :blotto:
Call them.


----------



## Amarko87

Amarko87 said:
			
		

> Recruiting centre: Ottawa, Ontario
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Entry Plan: ROTP (RMC)
> Trade choice 1: Pilot
> Trade choice 2: ACSO
> Trade choice 3: AEC
> Application date: Nov 14, 2012
> CFAT completed: Nov 28, 2012
> Medical completed: Dec 17, 2012
> Extended Medical turned in: Jan 7, 2013
> Interview completed: Jan 7, 2013
> ACSO Test: Scheduled Feb 1, 2013
> ASC completed: Pending
> Merit listed:
> Position offered:
> Enrollment/swearing in:



Got the call for my ACSO test.  She told me 3 things over the phone.  1) The math portion includes a lot of calculations that must be done quickly.  Brush up on your calculation speed, no calculator.  2) The test includes taking readings from instruments you'd see on aircraft.  Asked if I could come and get a CAPSS study guide to review specific instruments, but she mentioned she can't give those out until your trip to the ASC is booked, and the instruments are basic and vary little from aircraft to aircraft.  3) There will be portions related to wind velocity.  She mentioned you get study breaks during the test itself, and examples on how to do the wind velocity section are given.

Anyone have specific tips or tricks to it?  My math is stellar and I am still attempting to increase my calculation speed, and wind velocity shouldn't be difficult.  Instruments are easy enough to read, I believe.  I don't know how they will be used however.  I know just to prepare and go there without putting too much pressure on myself, and I will do that, I'm just looking for anything else that will help.


----------



## Gunshark

IBX.Lee said:
			
		

> Whoa whoa whoa!
> I just checked my enrollment status and saw this:
> 
> That date has passed... I was never contacted by the CF after I submitted my application, any sort of explanation? I have not done any of the above.



Last I know is that the online dates are not to be followed. They are either missing or are incorrect. Notice how they are all the same date. Notice they don't correspond to reality. Note that you can't be merit-listed before passing the required tests.

The CF will schedule you and provide the dates for all the tests. Either by phone/email/or in person at the CFRC. Follow that and not the online dates. Call the CFRC every couple weeks to check on the status of your application. Be keen and proactive.

Call them and ask about the online dates if still not sure. Good luck.


----------



## Gunshark

Amarko87 said:
			
		

> Got the call for my ACSO test.  She told me 3 things over the phone.  1) The math portion includes a lot of calculations that must be done quickly.  Brush up on your calculation speed, no calculator.  2) The test includes taking readings from instruments you'd see on aircraft.  Asked if I could come and get a CAPSS study guide to review specific instruments, but she mentioned she can't give those out until your trip to the ASC is booked, and the instruments are basic and vary little from aircraft to aircraft.  3) There will be portions related to wind velocity.  She mentioned you get study breaks during the test itself, and examples on how to do the wind velocity section are given.
> 
> Anyone have specific tips or tricks to it?  My math is stellar and I am still attempting to increase my calculation speed, and wind velocity shouldn't be difficult.  Instruments are easy enough to read, I believe.  I don't know how they will be used however.  I know just to prepare and go there without putting too much pressure on myself, and I will do that, I'm just looking for anything else that will help.



You're doing the ACSO test separately from Aircrew Selection? I was just at the Aircrew Selection and we first did what I thought was the AEC test, and then flew the sim in the days following that.

I'm still not 100% certain on what that test was, but I think it was for AEC. Not sure if ACSO test is a different one, but it might involve some similar components to what we did in Trenton. If you need to know the instruments but don't have the study booklet, just read on them online. The primary instruments are similar on most aircraft.


----------



## Amarko87

Gunshark said:
			
		

> You're doing the ACSO test separately from Aircrew Selection? I was just at the Aircrew Selection and we first did what I thought was the AEC test, and then flew the sim in the days following that.
> 
> I'm still not 100% certain on what that test was, but I think it was for AEC. Not sure if ACSO test is a different one, but it might involve some similar components to what we did in Trenton. If you need to know the instruments but don't have the study booklet, just read on them online. The primary instruments are similar on most aircraft.


I've read that ACSO tests are done during the day when you're not in the sim (since it's 1hr a day for each person), but my interviewer said the ACSO test is done before CAPSS.  Either way I know I will be doing CAPSS but I'm actually glad the ACSO test is before then so I don't have to focus on two different things.

Secondly, what about the ASC?  If you'd prefer to talk over PM, let me know, but I have some general questions about it.


----------



## Gunshark

Noctis said:
			
		

> One week to medical? They must really love this guy.
> Thanks for your feedback on preparing.  I read your post in the Aircrew section. Sorry to hear. I can't imagine the feeling... I'm heading to ASC soon (sent my medical docs 2 weeks ago), I pray for a positive outcome. Regardless, if CAPSS finds me unsuitable, it's probably for the best.



This is what to do mentally: Prepare yourself psychologically in a very strong way. Focus on success and only success, but do prepare yourself to take it with a good attitude regardless whether you win or lose. If you win, keep it modest and don't show off your excitement too strongly in the presense of those who were unsuccessful, out of respect for their hard work that did not pay off. You may see kids there whose dream was to fly ever since young age, and they don't go through. You can imagine the trauma. If you lose, stay strong, congratulate the guys who succeeded and don't complain about your failure. Although it's a decent size setback, remember that you can still come back and try again. Not everyone is lucky the first time, and some people have to work harder to achieve their dream, overcoming the road blocks such as this one. They say most people who try again pass, but that's just a statistic and not a guarantee. And failing CAPSS doesn't necessarily mean you'll be lousy pilot, but it'll make you want to work harder if you still want it badly.

This is what to do physically: Go fly fly fly. Fly planes. Fly sims. Fly MS Flight Sim. FLY! And do it until the cross-check and hand-eye-feet coordination becomes second-nature. Your hours won't go to waste anyway, because even if you fail, you'll just add some more hours to get your PPL and try again. And read the ASC topics on this forum for any more tips and clues. Remember CAPSS is sensitive.

Aircrew selection will be a great experience regardless. It was definitely a hell of a week. There was good comraderie between the candidates, eating all meals together and joking around and giving each other tips. Anticipating each session, reviewing. Talked to some military personnel over meals too, including a couple of pilots. Everyone was very nice and friendly. Instructors were great guys as well. The week was very exciting, but also mentally difficult. The stress is definitely in the air, so it's up to you to control it. I suppose everyone deals with stress differently, but try to take it easy, relax, and focus. Talk to others and joke around to take the edge off. This tactic helped me back when taking university exams. On the last day of aircrew, a few guys couldn't eat breakfast. That's a little too much stress, don't be that guy! All in all, great memories for a lifetime. I'm pretty sure they could make a reality TV show on aircrew selection haha, there is enough stress, excitement, and devastation to make it interesting.


----------



## Gunshark

Amarko87 said:
			
		

> I've read that ACSO tests are done during the day when you're not in the sim (since it's 1hr a day for each person), but my interviewer said the ACSO test is done before CAPSS.  Either way I know I will be doing CAPSS but I'm actually glad the ACSO test is before then so I don't have to focus on two different things.
> 
> Secondly, what about the ASC?  If you'd prefer to talk over PM, let me know, but I have some general questions about it.



Just posted some words about ASC above. But you can shoot me a PM with your questions, I'll help with what I can.


----------



## Quaz

Update. Sworn in last night. Weekend BMQ starting in February, 2013



			
				Quaz said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> First Contact: January 2012
> Application Date: March 2012
> Aptitude Test: Previously done
> Medical: July 17, 2012 ( a couple of small problems that took a doctor's note to sort out)
> PT test: October 25, 2012
> Interview: November 14, 2012
> Enrollment/Swear in: Jan 23, 2013
> BMQ Begins: Feb 2013


----------



## Amarko87

Quaz said:
			
		

> Update. Sworn in last night. Weekend BMQ starting in February, 2013



Congratulations! Best of luck!


----------



## Nic22Bast

Recruiting Center: Québec city
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Armour
First Contact: June 12, 2012
Application Date: June 12, 2012
Aptitude Test: September 11, 2012
Medical: October 9, 2012
PT test: No PT test 
Interview: November 9, 2012
Enrollment/Swear in: Feb 1th, 2013  *Artillery! Infantry was close*
BMQ Begins: Feb 11, 2013

AWESOME


----------



## Amarko87

Nic22Bast said:
			
		

> AWESOME


----------



## KingofKeys

KingofKeys said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Engineer (Army)
> Application Date: Summer 2009 (first); June 2012 (latest)
> CFAT Completed : September 2009
> Medical Completed : October 5th 2012
> Interview Completed : October 15th 2012
> *Pre-Security Clearance: November 2nd 2012*
> *Merit Listed: November 5th 2012*
> Position offered: x
> Sworn in: x
> Basic Training Begins: x



Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Engineer (Army)
Application Date: Summer 2009 (first); June 2012 (latest)
CFAT Completed : September 2009
Medical Completed : October 5th 2012
Interview Completed : October 15th 2012
Pre-Security Clearance: November 2nd 2012
Merit Listed: November 5th 2012
*Position offered: Engineer (Army)*
Sworn in: x
*Basic Training MISSED: Jan 7th 2013*
Basic Training Begins: x

I found out a few days ago that I had been selected to attend the Jan 7th 2013 BMOQ, however, I never got an offer. The RC is looking into it, and it looks like I will be loaded unto the next available BMOQ.  :nod:


----------



## fergusnative

fergusnative said:
			
		

> fergusnative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recruiting Center: Online/CFRC Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: X
> Trade Choice 3: X
> Application Date: - December 12, 2011
> First Contact: December 20, 2012 - confirmed receipt of supporting documents
> Aptitude Test: June, 5 2012
> Interview: July 4, 2012
> Medical: July, 4 2012
> Merit Listed:  August 10, 2012
> Position Offered: X
> Enrollment/Swear in: X
> Basic Training Begins: X
> 
> Update* was called today and was left a message stating that I need to go into have my files updated and update my medical. I am not to sure what that means... I thought medicals were updated annualy because I just had my medical on July 4th 2012. I phoned all day today to book the appointment but no one picked up. I will phone tomorrow, hopefully when I go in and update that stuff they will tell me I have been accepted! (fingers crossed)
Click to expand...


----------



## redtom

redtom said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Armoured
> Trade Choice 3: Artillery
> Application Date: Oct 24 2012
> First Contact: Dec 11 2012
> Aptitude Test: Jan 11 2013
> Medical exam: Jan 11 2013
> Interview: Jan 11 2013
> Fitness Test: Jan 29 2013
> Merit Listed:  tba
> Position Offered: tba
> Swearing In: tba
> Basic Training Begins: tba


----------



## CapCanuck

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Technician - Land
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Online Application Date: January 22nd, 2013
Mailed in Copy's of Documents: January 22nd, 2013
First Contact: N/A
Aptitude Test: N/A
Medical: N/A
PT test: N/A
Interview: N/A
Enrollment/Swear in: N/A
BMQ Begins: N/A

My Education: Highschool Graduate B-Level
My Working Experience: 3 Years Construction/3 Years Warehouse
Licenses: Restricted/Non Restricted PAL (Firearms)
               First Aid Level 2 Through Saint Johns
(I included this just to give you an idea of what I applied with background wise)


----------



## Fiver

My process was a bit convulted.

Online Application Filled: *25 Jan 2012*
Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 00120 Comm Rsch
Trade Choice 2: 00100 Meteorological Technician (Added early Oct 2012)
Trade Choice 3: 00136 Avionic Systems Technician (Added mid-Dec 2012)
First Contact: early June 2012
Summoned to the CFRC to fill out references and sign paperwork for background check: early July 2012
References contacted: end of July 2012
Aptitude Test: Mar 2009
Medical: Old file came back from the Archives early in October. Medical section did a full update check up on 17 Oct 2012.
Interviews: Comm Rsch 25 Aug 2012 (Full interview) / Met Tech 12 Oct 2012 (15 min phone update interview) / AVS Tech 19 Dec 2012 (Full phone interview)

Offer: AVS Tech *25 Jan 2013* (Went to the CFRC to get papers from the medical section so I could do lab tests for AES Op, which would have replaced Comm Rsch in my trade choices, the medical section WO remarked that my file was inactive for AVS Tech and Met Tech, I went to the production clerk on duty to ask why, I was told they had received my offer for AVS a few minutes ago; came out of the CRFC with a new career instead of more medical tests to do.)

Enrollement: 20 Feb 2013
BMQ Begins: Bypass (PLAR request sent on 29 Oct 2012, later asked my file clerk if giving them my UER, MPRR and BMQ Course Report would facilitate the process, she resubmitted the PLAR with those files around 5 Dec 2012, PLAR came back positive on 18 Jan 2013)
PRETC Begins: 25 Feb 2013

What I learned: paperwork sucks. Ask a lot of questions. Give as much documentation as possible even if it wasn't asked for. Show an interest in keeping things moving without being annoying. Don't be surprised if your file doesn't move when your only trade choice is closed. Don't be a ***** and take any open trade, be patient and pick the cool ones.


----------



## greythunders99

Recruting Center: Montreal
Component: Primary Reserve
Trade Choice 1: Weapons Technician
Trade Choice 2: Infantery
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: May'15 2012
First Contact: May May'22 2012 and May'29 2012 for informations
Tests:
CFAT- August 27' 2012
Medical-  September 11' 2012
Physical- December 5' 2012
Interview- September 11' 2012
Position Offered: January '7 2013
Sworn in: January 19' 2013
Basic Training Begins:  February'1st 2013

 I'm very happy to start my BMQ this week-end !  ;D

Good luck at each other people


----------



## redtom

Everything seems good.  Just waiting for the call 

Edited: botched quote


----------



## Brigitte

A little update on my situation!

Recruiting Center: Montreal, QC
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Med Tech
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: June 19th 2012
First Contact: August 17th 2012
Aptitude Test: August 22nd 2012
Interview: August 22nd 2012 (same day as Aptitude Test)
Physical Fitness Test: August 24th 2012
Medical Test: August 30th 2012
Enrolment/Swearing in: January 19th 2013 (Infantry Royal Montreal Regiment)
Basic Training Begins: February 1st 2013

Can't wait to start the training!!!  ;D


----------



## secondchance

3 Montrealers here with job offer.
Great!!!
I hope to get soon too


----------



## KanD

-UPDATE-

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 2: Signals Officer
Trade Choice 3: Construction Engineering Officer
Application Date: March 5, 2012
First Contact: April 25th, 2012
Aptitude Test: May 22nd, 2012
*TSD: January 30th, 2013*
Interview:
Medical:
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## BeyondTheNow

fergusnative said:
			
		

> fergusnative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fergusnative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recruiting Center: Online/CFRC Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: X
> Trade Choice 3: X
> Application Date: - December 12, 2011
> First Contact: December 20, 2012 - confirmed receipt of supporting documents
> Aptitude Test: June, 5 2012
> Interview: July 4, 2012
> Medical: July, 4 2012
> Merit Listed:  August 10, 2012
> Position Offered: X
> Enrollment/Swear in: X
> Basic Training Begins: X
> 
> Update* was called today and was left a message stating that I need to go into have my files updated and update my medical. I am not to sure what that means... I thought medicals were updated annualy because I just had my medical on July 4th 2012. I phoned all day today to book the appointment but no one picked up. I will phone tomorrow, hopefully when I go in and update that stuff they will tell me I have been accepted! (fingers crossed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was basically explained to me that they've implemented a new hiring process and there are changes to their system, as well as changes/updates needed to applicant files in order to move everything under the old system to the new and to keep you merit-listed.  (My medical/interview was also done this past summer, I was merit-listed in October).  If you don't update, then your file closes because recruiters will no longer be looking at anyone under the old merit-listing conditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TYLERgibson

Merit two weeks ago! Just waiting on the call for artyman! Can't wait. Hope the time goes by fast


----------



## Amarko87

Amarko87 said:
			
		

> Recruiting centre: Ottawa, Ontario
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Entry Plan: ROTP (RMC)
> Trade choice 1: Pilot
> Trade choice 2: ACSO
> Trade choice 3: AEC
> Application date: Nov 14, 2012
> CFAT completed: Nov 28, 2012
> Medical completed: Dec 17, 2012
> Extended Medical turned in: Jan 7, 2013
> Interview completed: Jan 7, 2013
> ACSO Test completed: Feb 1, 2013
> ASC completed: Pending
> Merit listed:
> Position offered:
> Enrollment/swearing in:



Wrote the ACSO test.  Just got home.  Was told I scored the second highest they'd ever seen through the Ottawa CFRC.  Things are looking good.  If you want to ask any questions regarding the ACSO Test, shoot me a PM and I will help you out as best I can.

Spoke with my recruiter afterwards regarding Aircrew Selection at the CFASC.  I should be getting a call next week, most likely.  They're scheduling for the week of Feb 25 as of this time.  Really looking forward to it.


----------



## The_Green_Basterd

Amarko87 said:
			
		

> Wrote the ACSO test.  Just got home.  Was told I scored the second highest they'd ever seen through the Ottawa CFRC.  Things are looking good.  If you want to ask any questions regarding the ACSO Test, shoot me a PM and I will help you out as best I can.
> 
> Spoke with my recruiter afterwards regarding Aircrew Selection at the CFASC.  I should be getting a call next week, most likely.  They're scheduling for the week of Feb 25 as of this time.  Really looking forward to it.



Congrats.  Just sent you a PM.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

*Updates inserted in quote*



			
				Shuck10 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Hamilton, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: MP (Military Police)
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: October 2011 (Online)
> CFAT Completed : June 2012
> Interview completed: July 2012
> Medical Completed: July 2012
> Merit listed: Oct 2012
> ***
> Medical & TSD-PI Completed: January 2013
> New Interview Completed: February 2013
> Merit-listed: February 2013
> MPAC: Waiting on a call
> Position offered:
> Swearing in:
> Basic Training Begins:



Components had to be updated/redone due to the new recruiting standards. I was told my total score was improved upon this time around, which should hopefully improve my merit-listing placement as well.  There are still other applicants needing to re-interview for the trade in addition to any new applicants still going through the process. It's difficult to fully gauge _how_ much I improved speaking strictly in terms of my placement at this point--Hopefully enough and hopefully things move along well in the next few months, but I can only be patient and wait...


----------



## fergusnative

fergusnative said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Online/CFRC Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: X
> Trade Choice 3: X
> Application Date: - December 12, 2011
> First Contact: December 20, 2012 - confirmed receipt of supporting documents
> Aptitude Test: June, 5 2012
> Interview: July 4, 2012
> Medical: July, 4 2012
> Merit Listed:  X
> Position Offered: X
> BMQ: positions offered
> 
> UPDATE; I was supposed to go in today for an update interview  but they phoned md and said it was cancelled. he said it was  cancelled because I will getting a job offer in the coming days so there is no point in coming in!!! After 14 long m
> nhs its finally within  reach!!


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Congratulations, all the best!


----------



## Goodeman

Goodeman said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: CFRC Edmonton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade 1: Infantry
> Trade 2: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: February 10 2012
> First Contact: Sometime in May 2012 Informing me I wasn't competitive enough
> Aptitude test: February 21 2013
> Medical: February 21 2013
> Interview: February 21 2013
> Merit Listed: x
> Position Offered: x
> Enrolment: x
> Swearing in: x
> BMQ: x
> 
> It took almost a year exactly, but my file is now rolling along. Pretty excited right now


----------



## ProtectAndServe

**UPDATE**

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery Field
Trade Choice 3: Armored Soldier 
Application Date: January 2012 (Was told to submit a new application more detailed) March 2012
CFAT Completed : July 30th 2012
Medical Scheduled: October 9th 2012
Interview Completed: October 3rd 2012
Merit Listed: Decemeber 2012
Position offered: N/A
Sworn in: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A

Well I've been merit listed, now waiting for selections which I spoke with someone today from CFRC Toronto and he said my Trait Self Descriptive appointment is cancelled and I don't need to do it and look out for a call if selected which he then said will soon happen in February.

Keep your phone close and check your messages boys and gals!


----------



## The_Green_Basterd

Good luck to all you guys and keep your phones charged up and on, this week might bring you guys and gals some good news.


----------



## srvn2sv

Proud_Canadian said:
			
		

> Good luck to all you guys and keep your phones charged up and on, this week might bring you guys and gals some good news.



What are the annual timelines for the CF?  When in the calendar year do things seem to happen more readily?  Is it a budget thing, or a course scheduling item that dictates how and when jobs are opened up and courses are scheduled.  I don't want to seem like I'm complaining, quite the contrary as I'm genuinely interested in the behind-the-scenes operational stuff like how this all works. 

Three friends at Borden.  Two SGT, one WO; and all as equally excited about me joining as I am.  lol


----------



## Noctis

Beginning and end of fiscal year (once they get their quotas for the next one).
March/April.


----------



## Noctis

More than a few changes: 

    Recruiting centre: Montreal
    Regular/ Reserve: Reg.
    Officer/NCM: Officer
    Entry plan: ROTP (Kingston)
    Trade choice 1: Pilot AEC
    Trade choice 2: Infantry Officer ACSO
    Trade choice 3: Armour Officer Inf. O
    Application date: October 29th, 2012
    CFAT completed: Completed Successfully November 22nd 2012.
    Medical completed: December 13th, 2012
    Interview completed: December 13th, 2012
    ASC: Feb 4-6, 2013
    Changed trade choices Feb 7th, 2013
    ACSO Test:
    Interview #2:
    Merit listed:
    Position offered:
    Enrollment/ swearing in:


----------



## The_Green_Basterd

srvn2sv said:
			
		

> What are the annual timelines for the CF?  When in the calendar year do things seem to happen more readily?  Is it a budget thing, or a course scheduling item that dictates how and when jobs are opened up and courses are scheduled.  I don't want to seem like I'm complaining, quite the contrary as I'm genuinely interested in the behind-the-scenes operational stuff like how this all works.
> 
> Three friends at Borden.  Two SGT, one WO; and all as equally excited about me joining as I am.  lol



This is an awesome question.  Unfortunately I have no idea.  It's not a smoke and mirrors thing, it's because the system is so large and there is so much going on, its impossible to figure everything out, even if you were in Recruiting your whole 30 year career.  From what I do get to see and learn, its absolutely fascinating and exciting and I will take the experience with me wherever I go.

The part that I do know is that they have set dates for selecting specific trades and its not always one date for the whole year.  There could be a selection for Infantry in Feb, April and Aug and known well ahead of time.  These dates are spaced throughout the year.  They are timed so that a person can be enrolled and put on a BMQ or BMOQ shortly after selection and than enrolment.  How they  decide how many they needed for each trade, what trade the load up early in the year as apposed to later in the year, what BMQs will have what trades (if they even look at that) etc are all things I would love to know.

Hope some of that helps.  If you ever get the opportunity to work at a CFRC, i highly recommend it.  Its a total different experience for anywhere else one might work and gives you a chance to work with all 3 elements, if you have never done that before.


----------



## fergusnative

fergusnative said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Online/CFRC Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: X
> Trade Choice 3: X
> Application Date: - December 12, 2011
> First Contact: December 20, 2012 - confirmed receipt of supporting documents
> Aptitude Test: June, 5 2012
> Interview: July 4, 2012
> Medical: July, 4 2012
> Merit Listed:  August 2012
> Position Offered: Feb 7 2013
> Enrollment/Swear in: Feb 18 2013
> Basic Training Begins: Feb 28 2013
> yay! finally made it! good things come to those wait! good luck guys/gals! hopefully see ya at training


----------



## Mikmaq

Mikmaq said:
			
		

> Hello all. First post. I thought I'd be as thorough as I can since many inquire about processing times.
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal / Online
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Online Application Date: November 19th (Supporting documents sent November 24th)
> First contact: December 2nd - Email confirmation of receipt of documents
> Second contact: December 12th - Email confirmation of file transferred to CFRC Montreal
> Third contact: January 17th - Email from CFRC Montreal requesting additional paperwork (brought in my documents January 22nd)
> Aptitude Test: *February 7th - Completed*
> Interview:
> Medical:
> ASC:
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Enrolment/Swear in:
> BMOQ Begins:
> 
> I was informed today that because I spent more than 6 months overseas (I completed my master degree in England) I might undergo a Pre Assessment Security Screening. I was told that this may take a minimum of 3 months. I was expecting this, having spent many hours perusing these forums.



Not much of a change but it's still a move in the right direction  ;D As mentioned before, everything is now on hold because Ottawa will decide if I need to undergo a more in-depth secutity check.


----------



## seawolf

fergusnative said:
			
		

> fergusnative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recruiting Center: Online/CFRC Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: X
> Trade Choice 3: X
> Application Date: - December 12, 2011
> First Contact: December 20, 2012 - confirmed receipt of supporting documents
> Aptitude Test: June, 5 2012
> Interview: July 4, 2012
> Medical: July, 4 2012
> Merit Listed:  August 2012
> Position Offered: Feb 7 2013
> Enrollment/Swear in: Feb 18 2013
> Basic Training Begins: Feb 28 2013
> yay! finally made it! good things come to those wait! good luck guys/gals! hopefully see ya at training
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pssst - there is no training starting Feb 28th. I think maybe you meant 25th.
> 
> http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/cfc-ecc/dc-cd/index-eng.asp
Click to expand...


----------



## srvn2sv

Seawolf,

If he's three days late I'm sure they'll have saved his allotted push-ups for him to do.  lol

Ya, you might want to check that.  Can you be listed as AWOL from training, before you even start?


----------



## ProtectAndServe

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery Field
Trade Choice 3: Armored Soldier 
Application Date: January 2012 (Was told to submit a new application more detailed) March 2012
CFAT Completed : July 30th 2012
Medical Scheduled: October 9th 2012
Interview Completed: October 3rd 2012
Merit Listed: Decemeber 2012
Position offered: Infantry 
Sworn in: Feb, 20
Basic Training Begins: Feb, 25

Very excited got the offer today, I can't wait, good luck to everyone seeking a career with the forces.


----------



## srvn2sv

Very cool.  Congrats.  I've had some Lorne Scots friends over the years.  Have they indicated your Regiment or just infantry at this point?


----------



## The_Green_Basterd

ProtectAndServe said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Artillery Field
> Trade Choice 3: Armored Soldier
> Application Date: January 2012 (Was told to submit a new application more detailed) March 2012
> CFAT Completed : July 30th 2012
> Medical Scheduled: October 9th 2012
> Interview Completed: October 3rd 2012
> Merit Listed: Decemeber 2012
> Position offered: Infantry
> Sworn in: Feb, 20
> Basic Training Begins: Feb, 25
> 
> Very excited got the offer today, I can't wait, good luck to everyone seeking a career with the forces.



Well its a good thing you had your phone on today (wink)  Hope the rest of your soon to be course mates have their phones on too!  Nothing like giving out job offers and people not answering the phone!


----------



## dporter100

dporter100 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Halifax
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade 1: MP
> Trade 2: Avn Tech
> Trade 3:
> Application Date: December, 2011
> First Contact: May, 2012
> CFAT: June, 2012
> Interview:July 31st, 2012 (Avn Tech)
> Medical: July 31st, 2012 (Avn Tech)
> Medial completed: October, 2012  (Avn Tech)
> Merit Listed: November 30th, 2012 (Avn Tech)
> Position Offered: waiting
> Swearing in: waiting
> BMQ: waiting
> 
> 
> Does anyone knows the intake plan for Avn tech?
> 
> 
> Cheers.



I got the call this morning , swearing in February 18th, BMQ February 23rd.  (AVN tech)

cheers.


----------



## hogarthmike

Congratulations dporter100 that is exciting news!!! I assume it is for AVN Tech.


----------



## fergusnative

seawolf said:
			
		

> pssst - there is no training starting Feb 28th. I think maybe you meant 25th.
> 
> http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/cfc-ecc/dc-cd/index-eng.asp



ya oops my bad. he initially told me the 28th but the phoned back and said the 25th and I fly out the 22nd. forgot to update lol either way still excited!


----------



## BeyondTheNow

dporter100 said:
			
		

> I got the call this morning, swearing in February 18th, BMQ February 23rd.
> 
> cheers.



Congratulations! Great news, I'm sure


----------



## dporter100

Thanks everyone, I was jumping after the call  ;D . (AVN tech)


----------



## Ducam

**Update**

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Armoured Infantry 
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: November 21st/2012
First Contact: January 7th/13
CFAT completed : February 12/13
Medical, PT, Interview: February 26/13
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## JordanA

Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Crewman
Application Date: January 24 2013
First Contact: February 1 2013
CFAT completed : February 12 2013
Medical: March 5 2013
Interview: March 5 2013
Physical: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## Amarko87

Amarko87 said:
			
		

> Recruiting centre: Ottawa, Ontario
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Entry Plan: ROTP (RMC)
> Trade choice 1: Pilot
> Trade choice 2: ACSO
> Trade choice 3: AEC
> Application date: Nov 14, 2012
> CFAT completed: Nov 28, 2012
> Medical completed: Dec 17, 2012
> Extended Medical turned in: Jan 7, 2013
> Interview completed: Jan 7, 2013
> ACSO Test completed: Feb 1, 2013
> ASC completed: Scheduled March 4, 2013
> Merit listed:
> Position offered:
> Enrollment/swearing in:



Going to ASC March 4.  Looking forward to it.  I wish it was sooner, but being later is awesome.  Allows me to prepare much better.


----------



## Kyle ARTY

Recruting Center: CFRC Det. St. John's, NL
Component: Reg Force
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: August, 2012
First Contact: Nov. 2012
CFAT- completed, November 19
Medical- November 19
Physical- To be completed at St Jean.( all reg force have to)
Interview- November 19
Merit Listed: Dec. 13,2012
Position Offered: Artilleryman Field
Sworn in: Feb. 14,2013. 
Basic Training Begins:  Feb. 25, 2013

Good Luck to everyone waiting!, hopefully you'll get your call soon.!


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Kyle ARTY said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: CFRC Det. St. John's, NL
> Component: Reg Force
> Trade Choice 1: Artillery
> Trade Choice 2: --
> Trade Choice 3: --
> Application Date: August, 2012
> First Contact: Nov. 2012
> CFAT- completed, November 19
> Medical- November 19
> Physical- To be completed at St Jean.( all reg force have to)
> Interview- November 19
> Merit Listed: Dec. 13,2012
> Position Offered: Artilleryman Field
> Sworn in: Feb. 14,2013.
> Basic Training Begins:  Feb. 25, 2013
> 
> Good Luck to everyone waiting!, hopefully you'll get your call soon.!



Congratulations, all the best!


----------



## ProtectAndServe

Kyle ARTY said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: CFRC Det. St. John's, NL
> Component: Reg Force
> Trade Choice 1: Artillery
> Trade Choice 2: --
> Trade Choice 3: --
> Application Date: August, 2012
> First Contact: Nov. 2012
> CFAT- completed, November 19
> Medical- November 19
> Physical- To be completed at St Jean.( all reg force have to)
> Interview- November 19
> Merit Listed: Dec. 13,2012
> Position Offered: Artilleryman Field
> Sworn in: Feb. 14,2013.
> Basic Training Begins:  Feb. 25, 2013
> 
> Good Luck to everyone waiting!, hopefully you'll get your call soon.!



Grats.


----------



## hogarthmike

Doing another update.

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: MP (Military Police)
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: January 2012 (Online)
CFAT Completed : June 2012
Interview completed: July 2012
Medical Completed: July 2012
MPAC Merit listed: 23 Nov 2012 
Trait Test: 18 Feb 2013
Re-Medical: 18 Feb 2013
Re-Interview: Scheduled for 5 Mar 2013
MPAC: Waiting on a call
Position offered:
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Tiffany0x

Just applied a couple of days ago! I also applied for ROTP Nursing Officer (I'm an LPN / RPN right now "nurse") but med tech is my first choice.

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: February 17th, 2012
CFAT Completed :
Interview completed: 
Medical Completed: 
MPAC Merit listed:
Position offered:
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## srvn2sv

Hi Tiff,

My names John.  Primary Care Medic from the Barrie area.  Applied for Med Tech in November, still waiting for my PLAR to be completed.  The normal route always seemed to be Med Tech to civilian job, glad to see others have the same mind as I......civilian to military.  I've been a street medic for 18 years and want to apply those skills in the CF.

I'll be watching for your name to see how it's goin.

Cheers.


----------



## Goodeman

Update. Had my CFAT medical and Interview yesterday. If my references check out and my medical is approved I will be merit listed.


Recruiting Centre: Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Infantry
Trade 2: Combat Engineer
Application Date: February 10 2012
CFAT: Feb 21st 2013
Medical: Feb 21st 2013
Interview: Feb 21 2013
Merit Listed: x
Position Offered: x
Enrolment: x
Swearing in: x
BMQ: x


----------



## Noctis

Noctis said:
			
		

> More than a few changes:
> 
> Recruiting centre: Montreal
> Regular/ Reserve: Reg.
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Entry plan: ROTP (Kingston)
> Trade choice 1: Pilot AEC
> Trade choice 2: Infantry Officer ACSO
> Trade choice 3: Armour Officer Inf. O
> Application date: October 29th, 2012
> CFAT completed: Completed Successfully November 22nd 2012.
> Medical completed: December 13th, 2012
> Interview completed: December 13th, 2012
> ASC: Feb 4-6, 2013
> Changed trade choices Feb 7th, 2013
> ACSO Test: Feb 25th (Pass)
> Interview #2:
> Merit listed:
> Position offered:
> Enrollment/ swearing in:



ACSO test came pretty quickly! Went well too


----------



## MortrX

Recruiting Center: CFRC Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Resourse Management Support Clerk
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application Date: Sept 11, 2012
Application Date sent to Kingston: Oct 3, 2012
First Contact: Oct 9th, 2012
Aptitude Test: Oct 18th, 2012
Interview: Nov 13th, 2012
Medical: Nov 13th, 2012
Merit Listed: Nov 30th, 2012
Position Offered: Feb 25th, 2013 (updated)
Enrollment/Swear in: Mar 5th, 2013 (updated)
BMQ Begins: Mar 11th, 2013 (updated)

Just got my phone call yesterday! Keep up your waiting everyone, it'll be worth it! I initially thought my application would roll over to the next physical year, but I got an offer at last 
Hope to see some of you at BMQ


----------



## Noctis

Hot dog MortrX! Congrats!!
Two weeks from the phone call to BMQ, man you must be hopping around like a bunny with it's tail on fire  :blotto:


----------



## MortrX

Noctis said:
			
		

> Hot dog MortrX! Congrats!!
> Two weeks from the phone call to BMQ, man you must be hopping around like a bunny with it's tail on fire  :blotto:


Thank you, Noctis! It was a shocker, but can't say it was entirely unexpected. Figured quick-to-adjust-and-adapt is something I must get used to as I join the Canadian Forces


----------



## BeyondTheNow

MortrX said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Kingston
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Resourse Management Support Clerk
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Online Application Date: Sept 11, 2012
> Application Date sent to Kingston: Oct 3, 2012
> First Contact: Oct 9th, 2012
> Aptitude Test: Oct 18th, 2012
> Interview: Nov 13th, 2012
> Medical: Nov 13th, 2012
> Merit Listed: Nov 30th, 2012
> Position Offered: Feb 25th, 2013 (updated)
> Enrollment/Swear in: Mar 5th, 2013 (updated)
> BMQ Begins: Mar 11th, 2013 (updated)
> 
> Just got my phone call yesterday! Keep up your waiting everyone, it'll be worth it! I initially thought my application would roll over to the next physical year, but I got an offer at last
> Hope to see some of you at BMQ



Congrats, all the best!


----------



## Ducam

Ducam said:
			
		

> **Update**
> 
> Recruting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Armoured
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry
> Trade Choice 3: Artillery
> Application Date: November 21st/2012
> First Contact: January 7th/13
> CFAT completed : February 12/13
> Medical, PT, Interview: February 26/13
> Position Offered: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending



Just finished everything today. Medical checks out and the interview went well. The background is currently under way but I shouldn't have any issues with that.
I was told that there are plenty of open spots in the new fiscal year.
I was also told that I am a very competitive applicant so if everything goes well I should get a call for my offer within two months.
Unfortunately I can't take my first offer unless it is after May 31. I am getting married. So for anyone who is looking at marriage this year or thinking of planning something don't let it hold you back.
My interviewer told me that I don't have to accept the first offer so long as I have a valid reason. He told me mine was reasonable and it won't hurt your process they will just make a note of when you can actually begin BMQ.

Good luck to everyone else applying.


----------



## holieee

holieee said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Winnipeg
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Dental Technician
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: November 19, 2012
> First Contact: November 21, 2012
> Aptitude Test: December 06, 2012
> Interview: December 06, 2012
> Medical: December 06, 2012
> *Merit Listed: February 26, 2012*
> Position Offered:
> Enrollment/Swear in:
> BMQ Begins:



Called today after handing in my second medical specialist form over a month ago and found out I've been merit listed. Not sure of the exact date, but I'm assuming it was sometime at the end of last week as my medical is still in transit, but the file manager merit listed me knowing it was approved.
Finally, after 2 and a half months of jumping through hoops to get my medical approved after being deemed unfit, the application process is finally done. Hopefully I will get the fateful call very soon 

March 11 BMQ would be nice...


----------



## redtom

Just got word Guarda contacted my old employers and references.  Still just waiting for the call


----------



## MortrX

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Congrats, all the best!


Thank you!


----------



## Tiffany0x

srvn2sv said:
			
		

> Hi Tiff,
> 
> My names John.  Primary Care Medic from the Barrie area.  Applied for Med Tech in November, still waiting for my PLAR to be completed.  The normal route always seemed to be Med Tech to civilian job, glad to see others have the same mind as I......civilian to military.  I've been a street medic for 18 years and want to apply those skills in the CF.
> 
> I'll be watching for your name to see how it's goin.
> 
> Cheers.



That's awesome John! I have noticed as well that people seem to be going the opposite way. They will need to do PLAR for me as well, hopefully the next steps don't take too long! I heard from the recruiting centre in North Bay about a half an hour ago and my file is being sent to Ottawa today. =)

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application Date: February 17th, 2013
Date Application sent to Ottawa: February 28th, 2013
CFAT Completed :
Interview completed:
Medical Completed:
MPAC Merit listed:
Position offered:
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## rutheh

Ruthie said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Edmonton, AB
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: ACISS
> Trade Choice 2: RMS
> Trade Choice 3: Cook
> Application Date: December 9th, 2010 (first time) / September 16th, 2012 (recent app)
> First Contact:
> Aptitude Completed: March 8th, 2011
> Medical Completed: January 10th, 2013
> Interview Completed: January 10th, 2013
> Medical Approved: ?
> Security Check Completed: ?
> Merit Listed: ?
> Position Offered: ACISS on February 25th, 2013
> Swearing In: March 8th, 2013
> Basic Training Begins: March 11th, 2013


----------



## Oscar590

Recruting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Military Police
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application Date: 20 Sept 2012
First Contact: 10 Oct 2012
Aptitude Test: 19 Dec 2012 (Rescheduled to 15 Jan 2013)
Medical: 19 Feb 2013
PT test: 19 Feb 2013
Interview: 5 March 2013
Position Offered:
Sworn In:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## LucyWhite

Hi Everyone,

A big thanks to everyone who has participated in these forums (re: recruiting).  I found that most of my questions had been answered, via reading through these threads.  Reading other peoples story also served as a gentle reminder to be patient, and to use this (and future) time wisely by addressing current challenges that could potentially implicate my enrolment. 


Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Construction Engineer
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Feb. 1, 2013 
Aptitude Test: March 7, 2013
Interview: 
Medical:
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
BMOQ:

- I will update this if I am merit-listed .

All the best,

Lucy


----------



## BeyondTheNow

LucyWhite said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> A big thanks to everyone who has participated in these forums (re: recruiting).  I found that most of my questions had been answered, via reading through these threads.  Reading other peoples story also served as a gentle reminder to be patient, and to use this (and future) time wisely by addressing current challenges that could potentially implicate my enrolment.
> 
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Construction Engineer
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: Feb. 1, 2013
> Aptitude Test: March 7, 2013
> Interview:
> Medical:
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> BMOQ:
> 
> - I will update this if I am merit-listed .
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Lucy



I'm glad to hear you're getting so much from this site!  It was, and continues to be, a great help to me also.  All the best during the rest of your process


----------



## RMBUTYNIEC

Recruiting Center: CFRC Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2:Armoured
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: December, 2011
Aptitude Test: October, 2012
Interview: November 2012
Medical:November, 2012
Merit Listed: November, 2012
Position Offered: 
BMOQ:

I waited a while, and hopefully will hear something in the coming days. Applying from out of country is a pain, but at least the forces recognizes this as valuable experience.


----------



## srvn2sv

Recruiting Centre: Barrie, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application Date: October 30, 2012
Date Application sent to Barrie: December 6, 2012
Application Email sent to wrong address:  December 17, 2012
Realized the mistake:  January 23, 2013
PLAR Started:  January 24, 2013
CFAT Completed :
Interview completed:
Medical Completed:
MPAC Merit listed:
Position offered:
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins: not soon enough.


----------



## korwynkim

Recruiting Centre: Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Aviation System Technician
Trade 2: Medical Technician
Trade 2: Firefighter (Not considered)
Application Date: November 30, 2012 (Documents sent in 2 weeks after)
First Contact: January 8, 2013
CFAT: March 28
Merit Listed: TBA
Position Offered: TBA
Enrolment: TBA
Swearing in: TBA
BMQ: TBA

I got a Security form and a Data Verification form in the email. I need 4 references that have known me for 5 years.


----------



## Noctis

Noctis said:
			
		

> Recruiting centre: Montreal
> Regular/ Reserve: Reg.
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Entry plan: ROTP
> Trade choice 1: AEC
> Trade choice 2: ACSO
> Trade choice 3: Inf. O
> Application date: October 29th, 2012
> CFAT completed: Completed Successfully November 22nd 2012.
> Medical completed: December 13th, 2012
> Interview completed: December 13th, 2012
> ASC: Feb 4-6, 2013
> Changed trade choices Feb 7th, 2013
> ACSO Test: Feb 25th (Pass)
> Interview #2: March 1st, 2013
> Merit listed: March 1st, 2013
> Position offered:
> Enrollment/ swearing in:



And so begins the waiting game. So far, everything has happened pretty fast. I'm glad to see the CF have taken my application seriously.


----------



## Gunshark

Noctis said:
			
		

> And so begins the waiting game. So far, everything has happened pretty fast. I'm glad to see the CF have taken my application seriously.



Awesome dude! Merit listed for AEC or ACSO or both?


----------



## Noctis

AEC.  I would need to get more medical stuff done for ACSO (it's great that no one bothered telling me...), though it's impossible to get it done before March 15th, so we'll give a swing at AEC for first selection. If I'm not selected, we'll give a swing for AEC and ACSO for 2nd selection as my medical should be done by then.


----------



## Gunshark

Noctis said:
			
		

> AEC.  I would need to get more medical stuff done for ACSO (it's great that no one bothered telling me...), though it's impossible to get it done before March 15th, so we'll give a swing at AEC for first selection. If I'm not selected, we'll give a swing for AEC and ACSO for 2nd selection as my medical should be done by then.



I see. Good luck!


----------



## seawolf

> Recruiting Center: Online/Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer - DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Logistics
> Trade Choice 2: HCA
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: - November 22, 2011  (initially reserve - changed app to Reg force officially Feb 1, 2012)
> First Contact: December 13, 2011 - confirmed reciept of supporting documents
> Aptitude Test: June 4th - Qualified as Officer
> Interview: July 31st (orig July 3 - CFRC cancelled and moved it)
> Medical: July 17th
> Merit Listed: Sept 14 (Log)
> Position Offered: March 5th, 2013
> Enrollment/Swear in: x
> Basic Training Begins: April 27th, 2013




Got the CALL!

Army LogO - BMOQ starts April 27th


----------



## BeyondTheNow

seawolf said:
			
		

> Got the CALL!
> 
> Army LogO - BMOQ starts April 27th



Congratulations, all the best!


----------



## Noctis

seawolf said:
			
		

> Got the CALL!
> 
> Army LogO - BMOQ starts April 27th



Awesome seawolf!!
Looking forward to serving with you  
All the best in your career


----------



## 26point2

I've been reading the threads around here the past few months, I thought this would be a good place for a first post.  I'm looking forward to writing the CFAT in a couple weeks, and moving on from there.

Recruiting centre: Oshawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: DEO
Trade choice 1: Pilot
Trade choice 2: -
Trade choice 3: -
Application date: Dec 17, 2012
CFAT completed: Mar 19, 2013
Medical completed: -
Interview completed: -
ASC completed: -
Merit listed: -
Position offered: -
Enrollment/swearing in: -
BMOQ begins: -


----------



## TylerF

Recruiting Centre: Online / Hamilton
Regular / Reserve: Regular
Officer / NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: PAO
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence
Initial Online Application: Dec 20, 2012
Additional Documents Submitted: Jan 23, 2013
File Transferred to Hamilton: February 14, 2013
First Contact: February 27, 2013
CFAT Completed: March 5, 2013
Interview: March 28, 2013
Medical:  March 28, 2013
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment / Swearing In:
BMOQ:

Things seem to be rolling along now, but I may have to do a Security Clearance Pre-assessment due to having lived / studied / worked in the UK and Greece. That could substantially slow things down depending on how cooperative the other countries are / how many assessments are being done. Good times!


----------



## Mikmaq

TylerF said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Online / Hamilton
> Regular / Reserve: Regular
> Officer / NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: PAO
> Trade Choice 2: Intelligence
> Initial Online Application: Dec 20, 2012
> Additional Documents Submitted: Jan 23, 2013
> File Transferred to Hamilton: February 14, 2013
> First Contact: February 27, 2013
> CFAT Completed: March 5, 2013
> Interview: March 28, 2013
> Medical:  March 28, 2013
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Enrollment / Swearing In:
> BMOQ:
> 
> Things seem to be rolling along now, but I may have to do a Security Clearance Pre-assessment due to having lived / studied / worked in the UK and Greece. That could substantially slow things down depending on how cooperative the other countries are / how many assessments are being done. Good times!



They still scheduled your medical and interview even though you may have to do a Security Clearance? I also studied abroad in the UK and it's now been a month since my CFAT. They don't want to move forward with my file until they get an answer from Ottawa about a Security Clearance. I thought that that was standard procedure. Oh well. Good luck on your medical and interview!


----------



## secondchance

Mikmaq said:
			
		

> They don't want to move forward with my file until they get an answer from Ottawa about a Security Clearance.


 The same here.


----------



## TylerF

All they told me is that my interview and medical are scheduled for three weeks from today so they have time to run the basic stuff (reference / employment checks, credit and criminal background info, etc). From my understanding they are doing all of the above and then proceed to determine if Ottawa will require a security assessment. Or, maybe they do it during the three weeks prior to my interview. I was told that the UK is essentially a non-issue in terms of security clearance, but Greece is a toss-up. It just goes to show you the varying information you can get from recruiter to recruiter, and centre to centre. What CFRCs did you guys apply through again?


----------



## Leddy

Hi everyone, been "lurking" the forums for awhile now and thought it was time to register and make a first post! Quick congrats to those that have been enrolled and a nod to those still working to complete their applications.

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: January 14, 2013
First Contact: January 14, 2013
CFAT completed : February 19, 2013
PT Completed: February 28, 2013
Interview: March 4, 2013
Medical: March 20, 2013
Merit Listed: -
Position Offered: -
Swearing In: -
Basic Training Begins: -


----------



## Mikmaq

TylerF said:
			
		

> All they told me is that my interview and medical are scheduled for three weeks from today so they have time to run the basic stuff (reference / employment checks, credit and criminal background info, etc). From my understanding they are doing all of the above and then proceed to determine if Ottawa will require a security assessment. Or, maybe they do it during the three weeks prior to my interview. I was told that the UK is essentially a non-issue in terms of security clearance, but Greece is a toss-up. It just goes to show you the varying information you can get from recruiter to recruiter, and centre to centre. What CFRCs did you guys apply through again?



CFRC Montreal. I was told that references/job checks, credit and criminal background would be done after the interview. Haha, varying information indeed   Well hopefully you're right about the UK. Glad to see your application is moving forward. Hopefully I'll get some good news soon!


----------



## secondchance

Mikmaq said:
			
		

> CFRC Montreal. I was told that references/job checks, credit and criminal background would be done after the interview. Haha, varying information indeed   Well hopefully you're right about the UK. Glad to see your application is moving forward. Hopefully I'll get some good news soon!


CFRC Montreal too.But some differences.my  references/job checks already  were done but I am still waiting for medical and interview.
Credit and criminal background  are doing now hopefully. Waiting answer from Ottawa too.


----------



## Tralax

Recruiting centre: Online/Oshawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Entry Plan: UnSkilled
Trade choice 1: - Weapons Tech - Land
Trade choice 2: - Construction Tech
Trade choice 3: - Cook
Application date: Feb 19, 2013
CFAT completed: 
Medical completed: -
Interview completed: -
ASC completed: -
Merit listed: -
Position offered: -
Enrollment/swearing in: -
BMOQ begins: -

I am super pumped to have started the process.  I am hoping to start basic by August or September, but I am going to try my best to keep positive and be patient


----------



## Amarko87

Amarko87 said:
			
		

> Recruiting centre: Ottawa, Ontario
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Entry Plan: ROTP (RMC)
> Trade choice 1: Pilot
> Trade choice 2: ACSO
> Trade choice 3: AEC
> Application date: Nov 14, 2012
> CFAT completed: Nov 28, 2012
> Medical completed: Dec 17, 2012
> Extended Medical turned in: Jan 7, 2013
> Interview completed: Jan 7, 2013
> ACSO Test completed: Feb 1, 2013
> ASC completed: March 6, 2013
> Pilot: Passed
> AEC: Passed
> Position offered:
> Enrollment/swearing in:



Passed CAPSS.  WOOOOOOOooooo!

Went to Toronto for aircrew medical.  Too tall to fit in the Primary Flight Trainer, the Grob 120.  AAAAAAAAND I'm ****ed.  Only option now is to hope they get their act together and get a more suitable trainer (how is the trainer the smallest cockpit in the entire CFAF??), or to go get a CPL, reapply, and bypass PFT (Phase 1) and jump right into Phase 2 (in the Harvard).

Time to do some research and calling around to airfields.

If you have any questions about CAPSS or ASC shoot me a PM.  We're not restricted about what we can tell you about it.  The biggest piece of advice I can give is to go buy time in a simulator.  Every person with simulator experience and actual flying experience passed CAPSS (ranged from 3 guys with 5 hours in a proper simulator and we had 1 guy with over 100 hours flight time).

There are two main measurements for Grobs, 62cm from wall to front of knees, and 96cm from bench to top of head.  I am at 65 and 99.  Shitty.


----------



## Ducam

Does anyone know how long it takes for background and reference checks?

The Toronto RC checks are done by Garda security, which is kinda odd but I guess it saves the government money by contracting this out, but I was wondering if anyone knows how long it takes between final interview to merit listing? 

I am only waiting for my background to clear and then, I guess, I wait to be informed that I have been merit listed?

Garda is a contract security company so it shouldn't take that long but I was wondering if anyone here has a rough time estimate.

I'm guessing I should hear from the CF by end of the month.


----------



## holieee

Ducam said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how long it takes for background and reference checks?
> 
> The Toronto RC checks are done by Garda security, which is kinda odd but I guess it saves the government money by contracting this out, but I was wondering if anyone knows how long it takes between final interview to merit listing?
> 
> I am only waiting for my background to clear and then, I guess, I wait to be informed that I have been merit listed?
> 
> Garda is a contract security company so it shouldn't take that long but I was wondering if anyone here has a rough time estimate.
> 
> I'm guessing I should hear from the CF by end of the month.



My references were called a month into the application process but my job history check took almost 3 months to clear. When I asked about it, I was told it was due garda being behind. I don't think they even called my current employer, which is strange because it pertains to the trade I'm applying for...


----------



## Mikmaq

Amarko87 said:
			
		

> Passed CAPSS.  WOOOOOOOooooo!
> 
> Went to Toronto for aircrew medical.  Too tall to fit in the Primary Flight Trainer, the Grob 120.  AAAAAAAAND I'm ****ed.  Only option now is to hope they get their act together and get a more suitable trainer (how is the trainer the smallest cockpit in the entire CFAF??), or to go get a CPL, reapply, and bypass PFT (Phase 1) and jump right into Phase 2 (in the Harvard).
> 
> Time to do some research and calling around to airfields.
> 
> If you have any questions about CAPSS or ASC shoot me a PM.  We're not restricted about what we can tell you about it.  The biggest piece of advice I can give is to go buy time in a simulator.  Every person with simulator experience and actual flying experience passed CAPSS (ranged from 3 guys with 5 hours in a proper simulator and we had 1 guy with over 100 hours flight time).
> 
> There are two main measurements for Grobs, 62cm from wall to front of knees, and 96cm from bench to top of head.  I am at 65 and 99.  Shitty.



Um, congrats? That actually really sucks. How tall are you? I'm also wondering why they don't measure people beforehand...


----------



## Ducam

holieee said:
			
		

> My references were called a month into the application process but my job history check took almost 3 months to clear. When I asked about it, I was told it was due garda being behind. I don't think they even called my current employer, which is strange because it pertains to the trade I'm applying for...



Thanks Holieee,

I had a look at your application sample and noticed that you applied only a couple of days before I did. 

Not sure if Garda sends all their background check files to a central location or if they do it office to office in each province but I hope it doesn't take 3 months.

When I went for my interview I was told that I am a competitive candidate so I would guess that would place me higher on the merit list once I am listed. 

Just a bit anxious to get listed and then finally get a call to get out of here and on with a career move.

I'm hoping for a June BMQ.


----------



## mike1788

Recruiting centre: Vancouver
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: DEO
Trade choice 1: Pilot
Trade choice 2: -
Trade choice 3: -
Application date: Jan. 2006, Jan 2007, March 2009, July 2012
CFAT completed: Feb 2006
Medical completed: September 2012
Interview completed: October 2012
ASC completed: -October 2012
Merit listed: -Feb. 7 2013
Position offered: -March 7 2013
Enrollment/swearing in: - March 20 2013
BMOQ begins: -April 27 2013


4 cracks at the can, finally all the positivity came through.

Mike


----------



## seawolf

grats!... check out the thread in the basic training section for our BMOQ


----------



## TylerF

Mikmaq said:
			
		

> CFRC Montreal. I was told that references/job checks, credit and criminal background would be done after the interview. Haha, varying information indeed   Well hopefully you're right about the UK. Glad to see your application is moving forward. Hopefully I'll get some good news soon!



Hopefully we all do!

I'm not sure what to think about how our applications will move forward. I mean, it appears as though they are proceeding in opposite fashions with our files. You're waiting now to be sure that you do / do not have to do the security clearance, and I am moving forward quickly but may find out later that I now have to wait several months to determine if I need that assessment. It's all a matter of patience I guess, but the end will be worth it. Did they give you a time frame for how long you will be waiting for Ottawa to get back to them, and anything beyond that (ie, scheduling you for an interview and medical)?


----------



## Tralax

I was told that in April they assess what they need for the year and then start really recruiting for the year...  Anyone else hear something similar?


----------



## secondchance

Tralax said:
			
		

> I was told that in April they assess what they need for the year and then start really recruiting for the year...  Anyone else hear something similar?


Yes, it is true. 
They will get all information including  numbers, trades and dates of selections.
Just 3 weeks left


----------



## Ducam

secondchance said:
			
		

> Yes, it is true.
> They will get all information including  numbers, trades and dates of selections.
> Just 3 weeks left



During my interview I asked the very same question about the fiscal year and the interviewer gave me their recruit needs for the trades I applied for.

They know in advance.


----------



## secondchance

Ducam said:
			
		

> During my interview I asked the very same question about the fiscal year and the interviewer gave me their recruit needs for the trades I applied for.
> 
> They know in advance.


For some trades.Yes, it is true.I can say the same for my trades.
But not for all trades they have information for now.


----------



## Mikmaq

mike1788 said:
			
		

> Recruiting centre: Vancouver
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Entry Plan: DEO
> Trade choice 1: Pilot
> Trade choice 2: -
> Trade choice 3: -
> Application date: Jan. 2006, Jan 2007, March 2009, July 2012
> CFAT completed: Feb 2006
> Medical completed: September 2012
> Interview completed: October 2012
> ASC completed: -October 2012
> Merit listed: -Feb. 7 2013
> Position offered: -March 7 2013
> Enrollment/swearing in: - March 20 2013
> BMOQ begins: -April 27 2013
> 
> 
> 4 cracks at the can, finally all the positivity came through.
> 
> Mike



Mike that's awesome! I must commend you for your perseverance. Good luck at BMOQ!


----------



## TYLERgibson

Off to basic tommorow. Cannot wait after a 5 month process. To everyone waiting, I wish you the best of luck on your applications and hope that you get to feel the excitment that I'm feeling right now! Congrats all!


----------



## CCalgary

Recruiting Center: Calgary/Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: August 4/12
First Contact: November Sometime
Med, aptitude completed : Aptitude completed nov 21
PT Test completed:
Interview completed: 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins: 

So I thought I would give a little insight into my whole journey with the application process, I applied back in Aug of 2012 online and everything moved pretty quickly getting my Interview/Medical and Aptitude test all scheduled in for the 21st of November. My recruiter said I had a very strong application and was considering it very heavily... Only thing I had screwed up on was telling the whole truth on my little drug sheet. He froze my application in the middle of my interview due to substance abuse for 3 months. What a shitty feeling that was. Long story short I guess telling the truth paid off when I got a surprising call early today from him saying they would like to move on and schedule a second interview/medical. Moral of the story kids... Tell the truth during your whole process, it may bite you in the ass but by telling the truth and owning up to mistakes in the past your character will never be judged. 

Safe to say I am pretty excited to get the ball rolling again.


----------



## TDeneve

Recruiting Center: Edmonton/Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Crewman (Army)
Trade Choice 2: Artillery Soldier
Trade Choice 3: Infantry Soldier
Application Date: September 2012
First Contact: October 2012
Med, aptitude completed : Have not done yet file is in processing
PT Test completed:
Interview completed: 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins: 


I am being very patient with the CF. I decided when I graduated Highschool in 2012 that I wanted to join. Since March of 2012 (When I first applied) some policies have changed or something of the sort and I had to re-apply. I had my medical and aptitude test booked for August 13th 2012 but it got cancelled a week before because of my score being too low (3/5). When I applied in September I made sure (after speaking to a recruiter face to face) to add ALL of my current certifications/courses/awards/volunteer work. I was informed in October that my score is now a 5/5.  Waited a month because they needed my highschool transcripts and they were late coming into the mail. Once I got those I sent them in (early november). In late Janurary I got an email with the forms I needed to fill out and fax (Pre-security Data verification PSCA). Got that done within 3 days. Got confirmation in early Feburary (2 weeks later). I gave them a call about a week ago and answered the questions they needed to ask me. Last week my file was sent to processing.  ;D 

It has been a long process but I can not wait to add my BMQ date up there hopefully soon!


----------



## R.C.

Recruiting Centre: Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: January, 2012
First Contact: May, 2012
Med, aptitude completed : May, 2012
Interview completed: May, 2012
Aircrew Selection completed: June, 2012
*False reading during eye exam resulted in delay of air factor, file missed last DEO selection in October. Cleared up shortly thereafter.
Position Offered: March, 2013
BMOQ Begins: April 29, 2013

This has been an amazing journey so far; and, I look forward to taking the next steps -- there's a long way to go! Congratulations to the other candidates who are heading out to St. Jean soon. To those of you still waiting, I wish you the best of luck and hope you get the news you've been waiting for.


----------



## WKerby92

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Firefighter (Not Considered)
Trade Choice 2: Vehicle Tech
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: December , 2012
First Contact: January, 2013
Med, aptitude completed : February 2013
Interview completed: Coming up in a few weeks ( March 2013 ) 
Position Offered: -
BMQ Begins: -

First time applying and so far there have been no issues or delays (fingers crossed it stays that way). Interview coming up quickly in two weeks. I'm being considered for Vehicle Tech and couldn't be happier  ;D

Good luck to everyone going through the process!


----------



## OYR_Pilot

Recruiting Center: Sherbrooke, Qc
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Inf O
Trade Choice 3: Log O (Land)
Application Date: October 2, 2012 (in person at the CFRC)
First Contact: October 2, 2012
CFAT: October 16, 2012
Medical: October 23, 2012 (General tests) / November 7, 2012 (Blood samples and Vision)
Interviews: December 11, 2012 (Pilot) / January 29, 2013 (Inf O and Log O)
ASC / CAPSS: January 7 - 10, 2013
TSD Test: January 29, 2013
Merit Listed: January 29, 2013
Position offered: March 13, 2013 (Inf O)
BMOQ begins: May 11, 2013 (French Platoon 0015)

Can't wait to serve my country, the process went very fast, can't complain about anything. I failed to get in for Pilot but this is for the best, Infantry was my childhood dream. 

If you are on the same platoon for BMOQ, PM me, it would be good to know some people before going to St-Jean!


----------



## JSee_84

Hey everyone - been checking out the forum for a few days now... figured I may as well post up my progress so here it is:

Recruting Center: CFRC Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Med Tech
Trade Choice 2: Mobile Support Equipment Operator
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Feb 27, 2013
First Contact: Mar 14, 2013
Med, aptitude completed : Booked for March 27, 2013
PT Test completed: TBD
Interview completed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Basic Training Begins: TBD

Its been a lot of back and forth with the recruiting office, as well as the recruiting officers at 11 Fd Amb in preparing the application. I've been vibrating with excitement (and a little bit of nervousness as I've only returned to school recently to do some upgrading and prep for what's to come...) for the CFAT, but with positive thoughts and the opportunity to move forward with a stable/NEW career, I'm looking forward to each step of the process! 

From those of you that have undergone the aptitude testing already, any tips for preparing would be greatly appreciated! I just received my email from the recruiting office a few hours ago and will be checking the resources/outline for preparation that they've provided but any extra help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Amarko87

Noctis said:
			
		

> They have an automated system that takes pictures of your body and determines which (if any) aircraft you will fit in. This is based on body dimensions.  Per-se, they will not discriminate against you because you are tall. However, if the system finds you too tall to fit, say, in the Harvard, you will not be hired as you cannot fit in the training craft.
> Likewise, if you can fit in the Harvard but not the Hornet, after Phase 2 you will likely find yourself in a multi-engine or rotary wing position. Just gotta fit in that Harvard!



Got to fit in the Grob.  Harvard is the Phase 2 training plane, but the Grob is the Primary Flight Trainer.  Measurements are 96 cm bench to top of head and 62.5 cm from back of bench to front of knees.

I was considered too tall but I am going through an appeal process and I may get the chance to travel to Portage la Prairie to do a seat check in an actual Grob.


----------



## Tralax

good luck!


----------



## Ducam

I posted this in the Reference Super Thread but haven't gotten a reply. I know more people view this thread and I might get some kind of answer even though this isn't totally relevant to the thread.

I applied at the Toronto Office and was told that Garda Security will be doing the reference and background checks.

I completed my interview and medical February 26th and my interviewer, a Lieutenant, informed me that if my background hadn't already begun then it would be starting very soon.
He also informed me that I was a competitive civilian candidate with no real skill sets which can be applied to my chosen trades; Infantry, Armoured and Artillery. 

When I called back two weeks later to verify my reference contact numbers due to an office move I was told that my file was still being held by the Lieutenant.

Not sure why I would be told my background would have been started if my file hadn't been moved to Garda? Do they need to hear back from Ottawa about my medical before sending the file to Garda?

Not sure if you can provide any insight on this but I did inform the Lieutenant I was getting married on May 31st of this year and he told me that I didn't have to accept my first offer due to the fact that I'm getting married and cannot change that now.

The way I see it he is holding onto my file a bit longer to slow the background process so once I am merit listed and get a call I can accept my offer as basic would begin after my wedding.

Would my assumption seem accurate?

Does Garda do the reference checks or do they just look into the criminal background checks and financial investigation?


----------



## KingofKeys

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Engineer (Army)
Application Date: Summer 2009 (first); June 2012 (latest)
CFAT Completed : September 2009
Medical Completed : October 5th 2012
Interview Completed : October 15th 2012
Pre-Security Clearance: November 2nd 2012
Merit Listed: November 5th 2012
Position offered: Engineer (Army)
Basic Officer Training Begins: April 29th 2013


----------



## Tralax

Congrats!


----------



## R.C.

KingofKeys -- congratulations! See you in St. Jean.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

KingofKeys said:
			
		

> ...
> Basic Officer Training Begins: April 29th 2013



Congratulations, all the best!


----------



## Delaney1986

Maybe posting this will get me some luck! 

Recruiting Centre: Fredericton, NB
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: MP (Military Police)
Trade Choice 2: Int Op
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: March 2013 (Online)
CFAT Completed : A loooong time ago, 2009 I believe.
Interview completed: 
Medical Completed: 
MPAC: 
Position offered:
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins:

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Tiffany0x

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application Date: February 17th, 2013
Date Application sent to Ottawa: February 28th, 2013
First Contact from Ottawa: March 20th, 2013 (Emailed me my security forms to fill out)
Forms brought in to Ottawa: 
CFAT Completed :
Interview completed:
Medical Completed:
Merit listed:
Position offered:
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## pa471856

Delaney1986 said:
			
		

> CFAT Completed : A loooong time ago, 2009 I believe.



They used my score from 2005...


----------



## Motard

Teach17 said:
			
		

> They used my score from 2005...



Mine was still good from 2001, I guess they don't expire.


----------



## Pinggew

Recruiting Centre: Moncton/Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Marine Engineer (Had more choices but they were closed)
Application Date: December 27th 2012 
CFAT Completed : March 19th 2013 (Completed. I was offered the choice of going on the officer root, but I dont want to go to university.)
Medical Completed : Scheduled for April 12th 2013
Interview Completed : 
Merit Listed:
Position offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## redtom

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Armoured
> Trade Choice 3: Artillery
> Application Date: Oct 24 2012
> First Contact: Dec 11 2012
> Aptitude Test: Jan 11 2013
> Medical Test: Jan 11 2013
> Interview: Jan 11 2013
> Merit Listed:  never knew Haha.
> Position Offered: Infanteer, March 21 2013 (federal budget day)
> Swearing In: March 27 2013
> Basic Training Begins: tba



I figure this thread is going to get a lot more posts now that the budget's out. 

Got the call yesterday,  swear in next Wednesday.  Looking forward to everything that comes after. 
Thanks to everyone on the forum that helped me get to this point.


----------



## Davidson22

Recruiting Centre: Regina, Sk
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVN
Trade Choice 2: AVS
Trade Choice 3: ACS
Online Application Date: January 12 , 2013
First contact: February 26 2013, application sent to Regina
CFAT Completed : 2008, previous application
Forms brought in to Regina: Taking them in on March 26 2013
Interview completed:
Medical Completed:
Merit listed:
Position offered:
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins:

A little back history on me. I was in the forces back in 2008 as soon as i turned 18. I had a history of knee problems growing up but hadn't had any issues for about 3 years prior to my application so i got cleared by a doctor. My mistake was not really testing myself to see if i could handle BMQ, sure enough i found myself with some knee pain that took a while to heal and i found out through physio that it was just because i was so out of shape. There was some issues going on at home and being stuck on PAT platoon was taking its tole on me.  I spoke with a few people and the recommended that i leave and try again later. Life got in the way for about 2 years before i met with a personal trainer and started preparing myself and fixing what was causing my knee issues. That was 3 years ago and since then i have completely changed, i train 6 days a week and run at least 4 times a week. I am finally confident that i have put my body through all the tests and it can handle anything thrown at it. I know i will have to jump through some hoops to get cleared medically again, but at least i am finally back on track to getting my career started.


----------



## Cyrius007

Recruiting Centre: Sherbrooke, Quebec
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Health care administration officer
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: march 25 , 2013 (next monday)
First contact: 
CFAT Completed :
Interview completed:
Medical Completed:
Merit listed:
Position offered:
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## JM2345

Recruiting Centre: Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Airborne Electronic Sensor Operator 
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence Operator
Trade Choice 3: Communicator Research Operator
Application Date: March 18, 2013
CFAT Completed : 
Medical Completed : 
Interview Completed :
Merit Listed:
Position offered:
Basic Training Begins: 

Applied online March 18, 2013. Documents mailed March 19, 2013, should be received by them March 25/26, 2013. Will try to remember to come back and update everyone. This site has been a great resource, and I thank everyone for sharing their stories and knowledge.


----------



## curriedb11

Hey guys, not sure if I should put this here or not.

I applied back in late October online (choices I put were Infantry and Combat Engineer) and sent in my transcript and all other required papers to North Bay. Since about mid November, everything on my "Application Status" page is blank (no dates or confirmations beside anything). I made a thread asking if anyone had any advice or similar experiences and it turned out a lot of people did have similar things happen to them.

Since then, I received an e-mail saying;

"Thank you for your interest in the Canadian Forces (CF).  This email is to confirm the receipt of your application and required documents and to inform you that your applicant file is now complete.

Please note that your occupation choice(s) is/are currently unavailable for intake however, we will hold your file open at this location for one year from the date of application in the event a position opens up.

If you have any questions regarding your file, please feel free to contact us at the number below."


After getting this e-mail, I was never contacted again and my page never was updated to let me know if I should send anything else in or if I was scheduled for anything. I'm not sure what to do and I think I've waited long enough with a blank page to say something. Thanks for any help guys, I really, truly appreciate it.


----------



## Scott

curriedb11 said:
			
		

> If you have any questions regarding your file, please feel free to contact us at the number below."



You posted it yourself.

You're welcome.


----------



## Tiffany0x

curriedb11 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, not sure if I should put this here or not.
> 
> I applied back in late October online (choices I put were Infantry and Combat Engineer) and sent in my transcript and all other required papers to North Bay. Since about mid November, everything on my "Application Status" page is blank (no dates or confirmations beside anything). I made a thread asking if anyone had any advice or similar experiences and it turned out a lot of people did have similar things happen to them.
> 
> Since then, I received an e-mail saying;
> 
> "Thank you for your interest in the Canadian Forces (CF).  This email is to confirm the receipt of your application and required documents and to inform you that your applicant file is now complete.
> 
> Please note that your occupation choice(s) is/are currently unavailable for intake however, we will hold your file open at this location for one year from the date of application in the event a position opens up.
> 
> If you have any questions regarding your file, please feel free to contact us at the number below."
> 
> 
> After getting this e-mail, I was never contacted again and my page never was updated to let me know if I should send anything else in or if I was scheduled for anything. I'm not sure what to do and I think I've waited long enough with a blank page to say something. Thanks for any help guys, I really, truly appreciate it.



That means that your file will remain closed until a position opens up. It happened to a friend and she had to wait for over a year. Just be patient. They will reopen it when a position is available.



As for me, I brought my forms in person to Ottawa as they requested, and now they're going to be completing my background and such and then it's a waiting game for my CFAT, Interview, and Medical! The guy told me that my file wouldn't be there if there wasn't positions available / if I wasn't competitive as an applicant, but would not tell me exactly how many positions. SO I'm excited. He told me to call them in a month if I hear nothing to check the status on my file, so within a month I should be scheduled!  (I HOPE!)

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application Date: February 17th, 2013
Date Application sent to Ottawa: February 28th, 2013
First Contact from Ottawa: March 20th, 2013 (Emailed me my security forms to fill out)
Forms brought in to Ottawa: March 21, 2013. 
CFAT Completed :
Interview completed:
Medical Completed:
Merit listed:
Position offered:
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Davidson22

Davidson22 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Regina, Sk
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: AVN
> Trade Choice 2: AVS
> Trade Choice 3: ACS
> Online Application Date: January 12 , 2013
> First contact: February 26 2013, application sent to Regina
> CFAT Completed : 2008, previous application
> Forms brought in to Regina: March 26 2013
> Interview completed: April 3, 2013
> Medical Completed:
> Merit listed:
> Position offered:
> Swearing in:
> Basic Training Begins:



Dropped off my forms and scheduled my interview. Still waiting on my previous medical file to be requested so my medical can be booked. Hopefully they get it this week so i can get it done next week after my interview. It would be awesome if they believe me when i tell them i am in great shape and i don't have to get cleared from a civilian doctor after my medical.


----------



## Ducam

**Update**

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3: Artillery
Application Date: November 21st/2012
First Contact: January 7th/13
CFAT completed : February 12/13
Medical and Interview: February 26/13
Medical Cleared by Ottawa: March 25/13
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## sledfreak99

*UPDATE*

Recruiting Centre: Sudbury
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Construction Technician (Closed)
Trade 2: Combat Engineer
Trade 3: Fire Fighter (Closed)
Application Date: November 2011
First Contact: January 2012
CFAT: Completed February 22 2012 
Medical: Completed February 22 2012
Interview: February 22 2012
Merit Listed: March 2012 (Didn't even know, lol)
Position Offered: March 27, 2013
Swearing in: April 9, 2013
BMQ: April 15, 2013

I've waiting for about a year and half and my offer finally came. Don't give up guys, you will get your offer one day!
Just want to thank you guys, this website has been by far the best source of information!


----------



## BeyondTheNow

sledfreak99 said:
			
		

> ...I've waiting for about a year and half and my offer finally came. Don't give up guys, you will get your offer one day!
> Just want to thank you guys, this website has been by far the best source of information!



Congratulations, all the best!


----------



## AlexSB

Update

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: February, 2012
Aptitude Test:-
Interview:August 14th, 2012
Medical: Sept 14th, 2012
Merit Listed:- Some time in October 2012
Position Offered:- March 26th 2013
Enrollment/Swear in:- April 24th 2013
BMQ Begins: bypass - Meaford April 29th 2013


----------



## srvn2sv

UPDATE....  CFAT on Tuesday.

Recruiting Centre: Barrie, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application Date: October 30, 2012
Date Application sent to Barrie: December 6, 2012
Application Email sent from RC to wrong address:  December 17, 2012
Realized the mistake:  January 23, 2013
PLAR started:  January 24, 2013
CFAT Completed :  April 2nd, 2013
Interview completed:
Medical Completed:
MPAC Merit listed:
Position offered:
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins: not soon enough.


----------



## Davidson22

sledfreak99 said:
			
		

> *UPDATE*
> I've waiting for about a year and half and my offer finally came. Don't give up guys, you will get your offer one day!
> Just want to thank you guys, this website has been by far the best source of information!



Congrats and good luck at BMQ!


----------



## reganm

Recruiting Centre: Victoria, BC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Maritime Surface & Sub-Surface
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application Date: January 10, 2013
Date Application sent to Victoria: February 14, 2013
CFAT Completed : March 17, 2013 (PASS)
Interview completed: TBD (based on reliability and medical completed)
Medical Completed: March 17,2013 (PASS - waiting on Ottawa to sign-off)
Position offered:
Swearing in:
BMOQ Begins: Hopefully within 2 months!!!

I am currently waiting for my medical forms to be signed-off in Ottawa. They said that takes about 3-4weeks. Also, they are doing my reliability check (credit, references etc...) right now as well. Once my reliability check and final medical authorization has been received from Ottawa, my interview will be granted. 

I hate waiting...but, hopefully my waiting will turn into an actual enrollment into the MARS program.


----------



## secondchance

reganm said:
			
		

> BMOQ Begins: Hopefully within 2 months!!!


  Nearest BMOQ will be in April,29,2013. But selection was already.
If you are DEO,do you know when next BMOQ for DEO ?


----------



## reganm

Sorry...said that wrong - I was referring to another selection date within the next couple of months. I was speaking to one of the recruiters at the recruiting center and she informed me this years DEO selections may have more selections? Also said, it is almost impossible to predict selection dates for DEO...just keep positive. Cheers


----------



## secondchance

Yes,sure there are more selections in 2013.
I think CFRC has already dates.


----------



## korwynkim

Recruiting Centre: Online (Regina)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Aviation System Technician
Trade 2: Medical Technician
Trade 3: 
Application Date: November 30, 2012 (Documents sent in 2 weeks after)
First Contact: February 21
CFAT: March 28
Merit Listed: TBA
Position Offered: TBA
Enrolment: TBA
Swearing in: TBA
BMQ: TBA

Just did my CFAT, Interview and Medical yesterday. I was told I did well on the test and met the minimum officer cutoff scores.  8)


----------



## Zhang

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Vehicle Tech
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: December , 2012
First Contact: January, 2013
Med, aptitude completed : March 2013
Interview : Next week on Apr 3rd
Position Offered: -
BMQ Begins: -

Anyone know this year's selection dates for Vehicle Technician? I found this thread from last year, at least 3 people got offered Vehicle Technician position left for BMQ at the end of August. http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/107231.0.html


----------



## C-Aitchison

Strikeout is my application from last year, when I failed Aircrew Selection
Recruiting Center:CFRC Kingston CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Control Officer Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence Officer Artillery Officer
Trade Choice 3: Logistics Officer Armour Officer
Application Date: January 2012 January 7th, 2013
First Contacted: January 25th, 2012
CFAT completed : January 2012
Medical completed: February 2012 February 2013
Interview completed : February 2012February 2013
Merit listed: March 2012 March 2013
Aircrew Selection: June 2012
Swearing in: -
Basic Training Begins: -


Fingers crossed that this year works out better! I don't have Aircrew Selection to fail this time, and I have a year of university under my belt.


----------



## JM2345

Just received a reply to an email inquiry I sent to Canadian Forces Virtual Recruiting Centre, and the Master Corporal informed me that checking the status online isn't going to be possible anymore. So if you submitted your documents/application online, and haven't heard anything back from them after 3 weeks, you should be calling or emailing them to get an update and make sure there is nothing you still need to do. Don't even bother checking the "status" through the recruiting site. If you do email them, they want "Full name; Date of birth; Full address; Postal code" to confirm your identity. 

Hope this helps as I keep seeing guys saying they are waiting 2-3 months between contact without an update. Be proactive guys. Anyone who has worked in an office can tell you that even though we want to get everyone's files done in the order they came in, people who are checking up asking for updates always get done first. I have accidentally pushed client files to the back and forgot about them for months and the client never called to check. It happens in every office I have worked in, so I am sure it could happen in the Forces too. Good luck guys. Hope I get a good update soon from them.


----------



## commandersdaughter

Hello,

I've been seeing a number of posts recently referring to selection dates for trades.  Should I be inquiring about this at my CFRC or is this information found elsewhere on the internet?  Any input on this would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## reganm

commandersdaughter said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I've been seeing a number of posts recently referring to selection dates for trades.  Should I be inquiring about this at my CFRC or is this information found elsewhere on the internet?  Any input on this would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.


http://forums.army.ca/forums/Smileys/Armyca/smiley.gif
Yes, you should inquire with your CFRC. Unfortunately selection dates are not posted by the CF publicly and if they are, that's news to me. The dates can be very sporadic at times depending on the occupation trade and the needs of the CF in general. Usually when a selection date is set, the CFRC will be informed after which, they can then tell you the selection date statuses you are interested in. Best of Luck


----------



## commandersdaughter

Much appreciated.  Thank you reganm


----------



## JSee_84

JSee_84 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone - been checking out the forum for a few days now... figured I may as well post up my progress so here it is:
> 
> Recruting Center: CFRC Victoria
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Med Tech
> Trade Choice 2: Mobile Support Equipment Operator
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: Feb 27, 2013
> First Contact: Mar 14, 2013
> Med, aptitude completed : Booked for March 27, 2013
> *Update: Aptitude completed, was told 'you did great, nothing to worry about'. Med Eval had to be rescheduled as it was originally booked the same day - but was completed on April 2, 2013. Need to get a few forms signed by a Physician/Optometrist and now awaiting the Fitness Testing Officer to contact me and book me in for my Physicial Fitness Evaluation.*
> PT Test completed: TBD
> Interview completed: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> Basic Training Begins: TBD
> 
> Its been a lot of back and forth with the recruiting office, as well as the recruiting officers at 11 Fd Amb in preparing the application. I've been vibrating with excitement (and a little bit of nervousness as I've only returned to school recently to do some upgrading and prep for what's to come...) for the CFAT, but with positive thoughts and the opportunity to move forward with a stable/NEW career, I'm looking forward to each step of the process!
> 
> From those of you that have undergone the aptitude testing already, any tips for preparing would be greatly appreciated! I just received my email from the recruiting office a few hours ago and will be checking the resources/outline for preparation that they've provided but any extra help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## JM2345

Thanks for the update JSee_84, glad to see things are moving forward for you. Hope to see more positive updates from others and for myself over the coming weeks.


----------



## Davidson22

Sawb22 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Regina, Sk
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: AVN
> Trade Choice 2: AVS
> Trade Choice 3: ACS
> Online Application Date: January 12 , 2013
> First contact: February 26 2013, application sent to Regina
> CFAT Completed : 2008, previous application
> Forms brought in to Regina: March 26 2013
> Interview completed: April 3 2013 (avn/avs)
> Medical Completed: Part 1: April 3 2013, Part 2:
> Merit listed:
> Position offered:
> Swearing in:
> Basic Training Begins:



First half of the medical is done, still waiting on my old documents to complete the rest. In the mean time I am getting a form from my optometrist filled out and have booked an appointment with my doctor to get a fit note to avoid any delays based on my history. Interview was short and easy, he was also very in depth into my trade choices compared to my last interview. I found out there is over 150 positions available for avs and over 75 for avn and less than 30 applicants between the two. To top it off he showed me that I will rank in the top of the merit list so things should happen pretty fast


----------



## Guelph

So I applied this morning online, and this afternoon faxed all my transcripts and my birth certificate to the 705 area code (Ontario) fax number for the virtual recruit centre. I suppose it takes a few weeks before I'll get a response? 

Do they respond by email or by phone? Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Davidson22

They got back to me by email. My first contact was an email saying my file was being transferred to my local office, and yes it may take a few weeks.


----------



## JM2345

Guelph said:
			
		

> So I applied this morning online, and this afternoon faxed all my transcripts and my birth certificate to the 705 area code (Ontario) fax number for the virtual recruit centre. I suppose it takes a few weeks before I'll get a response?
> 
> Do they respond by email or by phone? Thanks, everyone.



Should be about 2-3 weeks at least until you get a reply from them. The first reply will be by email unless there is some weird circumstance, but should be by email. This is generally the experience of most people on this forum anyways. If you don't hear from them in 2 weeks, it wont hurt for you to call or email them, and just ask if there is any update on your file and to double check they got all the paperwork they need from you. They have had all my documents for 11 days and the only response I got from them was just to wait im in the processing queue, first come first served. I will update when I get a reply, so that should give you an idea how fast it was.


----------



## Guelph

Thanks, guys! I appreciate it. Now I'll sit back and let the wheels turn.


----------



## reganm

Hey, I took that test with you on the 27th! Good job for doing well...they said the same for me. I'm going for MARS.

Good Luck


----------



## synopsis

I have been going through the application process for rotp close to 6 months. I was told that my file has been sent to Ottawa 2 weeks ago. What is the next step and about how long until it happens. I'm just curious if anyone else has experiences similar to mine. Oh and I haven't had an interview yet.  I appreciate all input thanks in advance.


----------



## reganm

synopsis said:
			
		

> I have been going through the application process for rotp close to 6 months. I was told that my file has been sent to Ottawa 2 weeks ago. What is the next step and about how long until it happens. I'm just curious if anyone else has experiences similar to mine. Oh and I haven't had an interview yet.  I appreciate all input thanks in advance.



What have you done thus far, then I can probably answer your question better?

M


----------



## synopsis

I have done my cfat and my medical so far. I have handed in my reliability forms long ago as well.


----------



## reganm

synopsis said:
			
		

> I have done my cfat and my medical so far. I have handed in my reliability forms long ago as well.



It is always difficult to say how long it will take, because it is dependent on many different factors. For example, for your medical, once you are done your physical testing such as hearing, visual acuity, medical history etc..., your local recruiting center will send your information to Ottawa. There are specific personnel who review all medical files of CF applicants. They have to determine whether or not a person is medically fit and suited for a specific trade or trades. It usually takes 4 weeks for the medical to be returned back to one's recruiting center. If Ottawa has issues with your medical...they may ask you to give more information or signed doctor's approval of specific aspects regarding your medical fitness.

The CFAT is a general test that usually 'weeds out' those people who are not suited for specific trades (the one's the applicant has applied for), officer candidate eligibility, and/or the CF in general. This test is usually done first, as it would be a waste of time to grant someone an interview, or medical review or reliability screening if they can't pass the CFAT. 

Reliability screening depends on many factors. First off, it is done usually once your CFAT and medical are done, your local recruiting center will do an initial assessment and then send it on to other CF personnel who may look deeper and check other information. Is your credit ok? do you have a criminal record? ... information of past history and experience also come into play. Bottom line for reliability screening is, don't give them a reason to look deeper into your past history. Issues during this process can cause unwanted delays in your application moving forward. 

Despite the fact your have handed in your reliability forms early does not necessarily mean they started the screening process at that time. Like I said, they usually start it after your initial testing of CFAT and medical. 

Some people have been waiting a lot longer than 6 months. The most important aspect in your application is that it is moving forward. You don't want to see your application process become static in progression. ROTP can be competitive right now due to the positive benefits one receives for joining that program. 

In terms of your original question of how long exactly - no one can say for certain...keep active in your application process and I wish you luck!

M


----------



## holieee

holieee said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Winnipeg
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Dental Technician
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: November 19, 2012
> First Contact: November 21, 2012
> Aptitude Test: December 06, 2012
> Interview: December 06, 2012 April 04, 2013
> Medical: December 06, 2012
> Merit Listed: February 26th
> Position Offered:
> Enrollment/Swear in:
> BMQ Begins:



I had to go back and redo my interview as I hadn't done the personality trait descriptive test the last time. Now I'm properly merit listed again under the new standards... Hopefully this is the end of the processing.


----------



## synopsis

Unfortunately I do have a tarnished past. My credit is ok now but I do have a criminal record from seven years ago. I have been honest and upfront with the recruiter. I had to get fingerprinting done and hand them in to the recruiting center about 4 months ago. I know that affects timeline and chances of being accepted. I was told that I scored very well on cfat and that my app was "favourable"(but that was months ago). Thank you. I do appreciate your input.


----------



## Guelph

For reference, you can check my profile anytime for updates. For now, it's:


Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Application Date: April 4, 2013
First Contact: 
Aptitude Test: 
Interview: 
Medical: 
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
BMQ Begins:My Application Process:


----------



## newguy91

Recruting Center: CFRC Victoria
Regular/Reserve:Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: ArmourTrade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Feb 27, 2012
First Contact: Mar 13 2012
Med, aptitude completed : Mar 27 2012
Interview completed: April 29 2012
Position Offered: Armour
Basic Training Begins: Sept 16

I'm so excited!


----------



## reganm

newguy91 said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: CFRC Victoria
> Regular/Reserve:Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: ArmourTrade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: Feb 27, 2012
> First Contact: Mar 13 2012
> Med, aptitude completed : Mar 27 2012
> Interview completed: April 29 2012
> Position Offered: Armour
> Basic Training Begins: Sept 16
> 
> I'm so excited!



I'm in Victoria right now going for DEO MARS. I am guessing you are DEO as well. Is September the 16th the next BMOQ for DEO?
M


----------



## OYR_Pilot

reganm said:
			
		

> I'm in Victoria right now going for DEO MARS. I am guessing you are DEO as well. Is September the 16th the next BMOQ for DEO?
> M



I think this is a fake account from what I saw on another thread, so the info he stated is BS.

Concerning next BMOQ for DEO, you have the dates on the CFLRS site: http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/cfc-ecc/dc-cd/index-eng.asp

* DEO are the platoons beginning with an ''L''


----------



## R.C.

And queue newguy91 name change in 5,4,3,2,1...
Thankfully banned.


----------



## DAA

R.C. said:
			
		

> And queue newguy91 name change in 5,4,3,2,1...




 :rofl:


----------



## Ford1

R.C. said:
			
		

> And queue newguy91 name change in 5,4,3,2,1...
> Thankfully banned.



Good one R.C.!!  Your brand of humour will be more than welcome on our BMOQ.


----------



## PMedMoe

Hannibal_Barca said:
			
		

> I think this is a fake account from what I saw on another thread, so the info he stated is BS.



Not necessarily BS, check the dates _*cough*_ year _*cough*_....


----------



## reganm

It is really sad that there are people who have so called 'fake' accounts. As a DEO MARS hopeful who is honestly using this site as a primary source of information to aid me in my application, It is disconcerting to know that people would intentionally mislead me on this forum (or possibly mislead).

Thank you to whoever banned the person above...I hope that all my future comunications will be with honest people who genuinely know there information well and also, who genuinely want to help people like me achieve their goals in the Canadian Armed Forces!


----------



## BeyondTheNow

reganm said:
			
		

> It is really sad that there are people who have so called 'fake' accounts. As a DEO MARS hopeful who is honestly using this site as a primary source of information to aid me in my application, It is disconcerting to know that people would intentionally mislead me on this forum (or possibly mislead).
> 
> Thank you to whoever banned the person above...I hope that all my future comunications will be with honest people who genuinely know there information well and also, who genuinely want to help people like me achieve their goals in the Canadian Armed Forces!



Yes, it is disheartening when people don't consider the absurdity of their actions and how it may affect others. But don't let a few bad apples here and there ruin your overall experience, enjoyment and usefulness of the site.

I haven't been here that long, but I believe the staff/senior members do a great job at monitoring what's said and correcting discrepancies and/or plain misinformation to make sure everyone can benefit as much as possible.  

The positive aspects as a whole of what is provided here far outweigh any negative, so don't get discouraged by the few users who only know how to gain negative attention.  Best of luck going forward.


----------



## reganm

I would completely agree with you. The staff on this site and other members have been really helpful. I do not plan on leaving   I am already finding that I help others on this site as well.


----------



## JSee_84

reganm said:
			
		

> I would completely agree with you. The staff on this site and other members have been really helpful. I do not plan on leaving   I am already finding that I help others on this site as well.



Agreed - site has been most useful thus far. Nice to be able to have people mentor you through the processes and help give you an idea of what to expect at each point. 

Glad to hear you did well on the CFAT as well, and good luck with the rest of your recruitment! 

They gave me a call yesterday morning to double check previous address information, and told me that this week/next week would be proceeding with the credit check portion of my application. I have an Optometrist appointment first thing tomorrow morning to get a form signed off per the Med Officer's request, and then I suppose its back to 'hurry up and wait'. Need to contact the physical fitness evaluation Officer next week as well to book my fitness test... dun dun dunnnnnnn... lol. (This is the only real portion of the process that I've been dreading only because I've all but completely fallen off of the major gym kick I was on previously, for the last year). I've been playing ice hockey twice a week and have resumed gym workouts/running 5 times a week so hopefully I can get myself prepared in time!


----------



## Guelph

Hey, guys - quick question regarding applying to be an MP:

I have one year of Law & Security and then I transferred to Uni. for Criminology, and ended up doing only one year there as well before saying enough was enough (I'm in my mid-thirties now) with student loan debt. You need a COMPLETE college diploma in LASA/PF to even apply to be an MP, correct?

Just making sure, since I chose Infantry as my 3rd choice _instead_ of MP for this reason. No harm in asking you guys I figured.


Thanks in advance. Just want to be 200% sure from the get-go.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Guelph said:
			
		

> Hey, guys - quick question regarding applying to be an MP:
> 
> I have one year of Law & Security and then I transferred to Uni. for Criminology, and ended up doing only one year there as well before saying enough was enough (I'm in my mid-thirties now) with student loan debt. You need a COMPLETE college diploma in LASA/PF to even apply to be an MP, correct?
> 
> Just making sure, since I chose Infantry as my 3rd choice _instead_ of MP for this reason. No harm in asking you guys I figured.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance. Just want to be 200% sure from the get-go.



Yes, definitely for RegF.


----------



## Guelph

Thanks for the reply - looks like I made the right choice.


----------



## cfournier

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM-SEP
Trade Choice 1: Med Tech
Application Date: August 12, 2012
Aptitude Test: Dec 5th, 2012
Interview: April 4th, 2013
Medical: April 4th, 2013
Merit Listed:- Waiting
Position Offered:- Waiting
Enrollment/Swear in: Waiting
BMQ Begins: Waiting


----------



## reganm

JSee_84 said:
			
		

> Agreed - site has been most useful thus far. Nice to be able to have people mentor you through the processes and help give you an idea of what to expect at each point.
> 
> Glad to hear you did well on the CFAT as well, and good luck with the rest of your recruitment!
> 
> They gave me a call yesterday morning to double check previous address information, and told me that this week/next week would be proceeding with the credit check portion of my application. I have an Optometrist appointment first thing tomorrow morning to get a form signed off per the Med Officer's request, and then I suppose its back to 'hurry up and wait'. Need to contact the physical fitness evaluation Officer next week as well to book my fitness test... dun dun dunnnnnnn... lol. (This is the only real portion of the process that I've been dreading only because I've all but completely fallen off of the major gym kick I was on previously, for the last year). I've been playing ice hockey twice a week and have resumed gym workouts/running 5 times a week so hopefully I can get myself prepared in time!



That's great. I was also told they would be doing my reliability screening this week. You are being booked for a fitness test...are you going reserves??? It is really good you booked your optometrist quickly so you can get your medical forms sent off and approved sooner rather than later.

Good luck in the workouts,

cheers


----------



## C-Aitchison

Stacked said:
			
		

> You never struck me as the combat arms type.    Good Luck with your application this year my friend.



Following the family footsteps hopefully! Grandfather and Uncle are both RCR Officers. Decided not to follow in my father's footsteps though (RadOp), I am definitely not getting a BEng or BSc


----------



## maestro67

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Logistics
Application Date: August 15th, 2012
Aptitude Test: March 20th, 2012
Interview: March 20th, 2013
Medical: March 20th, 2013
Merit Listed:- Waiting
Position Offered:- Waiting
Enrollment/Swear in: Waiting
BMQ Begins: Waiting


----------



## JSee_84

reganm said:
			
		

> That's great. I was also told they would be doing my reliability screening this week. You are being booked for a fitness test...are you going reserves??? It is really good you booked your optometrist quickly so you can get your medical forms sent off and approved sooner rather than later.
> 
> Good luck in the workouts,
> 
> cheers



Yes I've applied to Reserves. I don't have the academic qualifications to apply for Reg Force, so if all goes well, once I'm all trained and ready to go, I've discussed with my recruiting contact about Component Transfers, to switch to Reg Force, as I'm currently working on upgrading. (Yes I've been told these can take time, but all I needed to know is that the option was there, and it is!) I've also got a full time job at the Jubilee Hospital that will be running for another 6 months or so, and I'll likely be continuing with this job until I KNOW for sure that this is what I want to pursue for a career for a length of time. I'm pretty confident that it is, but thought this would be the best way to gain exposure to the CF-life, and to learn more about it. I'm ready to make a life change at this point and ready to find a career to commit to for the rest of my life - have always known it would be in health care, but have a few t's to cross and i's to dot before I jump both feet in full time right now. 

I received a call from the CFRC last Wednesday - they were confirming some info and said they were going to carrying out my reliability screening later that day, and that they should hear back/contact me this week providing there were no hitches with credit check etc. 

I started training at Crossfit Taranis in Esquimalt today, WOW what a butt-kicking, but this is going to be such a huge benefit in prepping for the fitness test. Is there no fitness test required for Reg Force applicants?? I thought that there would be... but I just noticed that in the format that we've all been entering our interview/evaluation dates etc, there is no fitness test date to input.


----------



## JM2345

JSee_84 said:
			
		

> I started training at Crossfit Taranis in Esquimalt today, WOW what a butt-kicking, but this is going to be such a huge benefit in prepping for the fitness test. Is there no fitness test required for Reg Force applicants?? I thought that there would be... but I just noticed that in the format that we've all been entering our interview/evaluation dates etc, there is no fitness test date to input.



Nope the fitness test isn't part of the regular forces recruiting process. You could get recruited without being able to do 1 pushup, but of course we all hope that isn't the case, as you are likely to waste thousands of dollars in tax payer money if you show up to BMQ and can't do much.


----------



## JSee_84

JM2345 said:
			
		

> Nope the fitness test isn't part of the regular forces recruiting process. You could get recruited without being able to do 1 pushup, but of course we all hope that isn't the case, *as you are likely to waste thousands of dollars in tax payer money if you show up to BMQ and can't do much.*



Very true! Which is why I'm surprised its not part of the Reg Force recruiting process!


----------



## WKerby92

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Firefighter (Not Considered)
Trade Choice 2: Vehicle Tech
Application Date: December , 2012
First Contact: January, 2013
CFAT completed : February 2013
Interview and Medical completed: April 3, 2013 
Merit Listed: N/A
Position Offered: N/A
BMQ Begins: N/A

Just had my interview and medical for Vehicle Tech done last week. Can't wait to see what happens from here. Best of luck to everyone going for interviews. Don't stress. Just know your trade, your goals, and be confident and you'll do fine.  ;D


----------



## hopingfordeo

Finally got my dates my ACS!

Recruiting Center: CFRC Sydney
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: ACSO
Trade Choice 3: AEC
Application Date: December 4th, 2012
Date Application Sent To Sydney: January 16th, 2013
First Contact: January 21st, 2013
CFAT/TSD: January 22nd, 2013
Interview: January 28th, 2013
Medical: January 28th, 2013
ACSO Test: February 18th, 2013
Aircrew selection: April 28th-May 3rd, 2013
Merit Listed: ?
Position Offered: ?
Enrollment/Swear in: ?
BMOQ Begins: ?


----------



## Thwarten

Hi all,

I've been a long time viewer of this page, first time poster. First off, I'd like to thank you all for the insight and wisdom you've all brought me in my application process.

Recruting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Vehicle Technician
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Application Date: 18SEP12
First Contact: 15OCT12
Medical completed : 27FEB13 
CFAT Completed: 27FEB13
Interview completed: 27FEB13
Merit Listed: 11MAR13
Position Offered: Waiting...
BMQ Date: Waiting...

Best of luck to all others applying and waiting right now as well!


----------



## srvn2sv

Recruiting Centre: Barrie, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application Date: October 30, 2012
Date Application sent to Barrie: December 6, 2012
Application email sent from RC to wrong address:  December 17, 2012
Realized the mistake:  January 23, 2013
CFAT completed :  April 2nd, 2013
PLAR completed:  April 11, 2013
Interview completed:
Medical completed:
Merit listed:
Position offered:
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins: not soon enough.


----------



## Bassil_Inf

Recruiting Center: Toronto, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserves
Unit: Lorne Scots A Coy Company
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armoured Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Military Police
Application Date: April 01, 2013
First Contact: April 01, 2013
CFAT Date: April 15th, 2013
Test Dates Confirmed: (interview/medical)  - 
Tests Completed: - 
Position Offered:  - 
Basic Training Begins:  -


----------



## Loachman

Bassil_Inf said:
			
		

> Trade Choice 2: Armoured Infantry



No such occupation exists in the CF.


----------



## Davidson22

Loachman said:
			
		

> No such occupation exists in the CF.



That's what the trade was called for a long time on the forces website. They must have recently changed it to armoured soldier. I don't think it's too hard to understand what he meant though...


----------



## stack.your.crap

Bassil_Inf said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Toronto, Ontario
> Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserves
> Unit: Lorne Scots A Coy Company
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Armoured Infantry
> Trade Choice 3: Military Police
> Application Date: April 01, 2013
> First Contact: April 01, 2013
> CFAT Date: April 15th, 2013
> Test Dates Confirmed: (interview/medical)  -
> Tests Completed: -
> Position Offered:  -
> Basic Training Begins:  -



Good luck on Monday!


----------



## Bassil_Inf

Thank you haha, I am happy because Im being processed fast haha, Cfat booked same day I applied 2 weeks later  I can't wait for monday!


----------



## Bassil_Inf

Loachman said:
			
		

> No such occupation exists in the CF.


Correction, Armoured Soldier.


----------



## Jester_TG

If you are applying to the Lorne Scotts - all they have is Infantry - not the other 2... FYI


----------



## Bassil_Inf

Yes I know that. I just put the other two to fill in the box's, those are my options for my future Reg Force career. I know that lorne scots is strictly Infantry which is what I want.


----------



## MikeL

Bassil_Inf said:
			
		

> Unit: Lorne Scots A Coy Company



Just a FYI,  Coy means Company.  Kind of redundant to say Company twice 

Good luck with the application process.  Would suck to have to change your username if you didn't get picked up for Infantry  




			
				Sawb22 said:
			
		

> That's what the trade was called for a long time on the forces website. They must have recently changed it to armoured soldier. I don't think it's too hard to understand what he meant though...



What website was it listed as Armoured Infantry? forces.gc.ca ?   AFAIK every time I was on the forces.gc.ca website it said Armoured Soldier.


----------



## JorgSlice

Bassil_Inf said:
			
		

> Yes I know that. I just put the other two to fill in the box's, those are my options for my future Reg Force career. I know that lorne scots is strictly Infantry which is what I want.



The Lorne Scots is a Reserve unit... So if you are applying to the Regular Force you will not be going to the Lorne Scots. Alternatively, if you're applying to the Reserves as Infantry with the Lorne Scots then you cannot apply for Armoured Soldier in the Regular Force.

If you want to apply to the Regular Force, your Reserve application will be closed, and vice versa.

The fact that you filled out the other boxes is just going to make the CFRC get you to change the paperwork again and tell you to "make up your mind" as you can only select one for the Reserves. It's by unit, not by trade.


----------



## Davidson22

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> What website was it listed as Armoured Infantry? forces.gc.ca ?   AFAIK every time I was on the forces.gc.ca website it said Armoured Soldier.



Maybe I read it somewhere else or am just losing my mind but armoured infantry sounds very familiar and I swear it was on the forces website. If I am wrong I still think it was pretty obvious what he was saying.


----------



## JorgSlice

Sawb22 said:
			
		

> Maybe I read it somewhere else or am just losing my mind but armoured infantry sounds very familiar and I swear it was on the forces website. If I am wrong I still think it was pretty obvious what he was saying.



Never existed. On wikipedia some battalions of infantry regiments are "mechanized infantry" but never has anything called "armoured infantry" ever existed. Armoured Soldier is even an incorrect trade term now as it's been converted over to Crewman or Armoured Crewman.


----------



## Bassil_Inf

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> The Lorne Scots is a Reserve unit... So if you are applying to the Regular Force you will not be going to the Lorne Scots. Alternatively, if you're applying to the Reserves as Infantry with the Lorne Scots then you cannot apply for Armoured Soldier in the Regular Force.
> 
> If you want to apply to the Regular Force, your Reserve application will be closed, and vice versa.
> 
> The fact that you filled out the other boxes is just going to make the CFRC get you to change the paperwork again and tell you to "make up your mind" as you can only select one for the Reserves. It's by unit, not by trade.



Hey mate you have it all confused. Im applying to the RESERVES as an infanteer to the Lorne Scots A coy. I said i intend to join reg force after finishing university (component transfer) as an NCM, and I look forward in pursing a combat arms trade in the reg force.


----------



## Bassil_Inf

Just an UPDATE - I passed my CFAT , they told me I qualify for all NCM trades except Flight Engineer. I got what I wanted (Infantry) 

I am booked for a PRESEC thursday since I have a dual citizenship with the United States, but I didn't live there at all, I was literally born there than moved to Canada and resided here my whole life, Any heads up on what might be going on?

Recruiting Center: Toronto, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserves
Unit: Lorne Scots A Coy Company
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: April 01, 2013
First Contact: April 01, 2013
CFAT Date: April 15th, 2013 (Completed and passed)
PRESEC: Thursday April 18th
Test Dates Confirmed: (interview/medical)  - 
Tests Completed: -  CFAT
Position Offered:  - 
Basic Training Begins:  -


----------



## 26point2

Just wrote the CFAT this morning and passed.  Booked medical so far, just waiting on background to be completed before booking the interview.

Recruiting centre: Oshawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: DEO
Trade choice 1: Pilot
Trade choice 2: -
Trade choice 3: -
Applied: Dec 17, 2012
CFAT: Apr 16, 2013
Medical: Apr 23, 2013
Interview: -
ASC: -
Merit listed: -
Position offered: -
Enrollment/swearing in: -
BMOQ: -


----------



## Tiffany0x

Called for an update on my application today, since it's been almost a month since I handed in the security forms and haven't heard anything. The recruiter told me that I'm in queue to be scheduled for the cfat, and that I will be writing it shortly, within a month!! Could not be happier with how things are progressing. At least I know it's for sure that I will be writing!!

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application Date: February 17th, 2013
Date Application sent to Ottawa: February 28th, 2013
First Contact from Ottawa: March 20th, 2013 (Emailed me my security forms to fill out)
Forms brought in to Ottawa: March 21, 2013.
CFAT Completed :
Interview completed:
Medical Completed:
Merit listed:
Position offered:
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## cfournier

Tiffany0x said:
			
		

> Called for an update on my application today, since it's been almost a month since I handed in the security forms and haven't heard anything. The recruiter told me that I'm in queue to be scheduled for the cfat, and that I will be writing it shortly, within a month!! Could not be happier with how things are progressing. At least I know it's for sure that I will be writing!!
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Ottawa, Ontario
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Online Application Date: February 17th, 2013
> Date Application sent to Ottawa: February 28th, 2013
> First Contact from Ottawa: March 20th, 2013 (Emailed me my security forms to fill out)
> Forms brought in to Ottawa: March 21, 2013.
> CFAT Completed :
> Interview completed:
> Medical Completed:
> Merit listed:
> Position offered:
> Swearing in:
> Basic Training Begins:



Are you applying for NCMSEP or Direct entry?


----------



## Tiffany0x

Cosmo said:
			
		

> Are you applying for NCMSEP or Direct entry?



Direct entry.  

I'm already a nurse so it seems they like my health care experience.


----------



## Tiffany0x

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Never existed. On wikipedia some battalions of infantry regiments are "mechanized infantry" but never has anything called "armoured infantry" ever existed. Armoured Soldier is even an incorrect trade term now as it's been converted over to Crewman or Armoured Crewman.



Could be he's referring to armoured recce. That's what my ex did, but he's just armoured in that section. Not a specific armoured recce trade.


----------



## BrendenDias

I'm somewhat jealous of my friend that applied for 2 Tech trades and infantry, and his application was transferred to Vancouver... mine hasn't yet an mine was done before his  :-\ haha but good for him  :nod:...


----------



## Medtech45

Tifanny0x, if you are already a nurse, then why a med tech and not nursing officer if I may ask?


----------



## mariomike

Medtech45 said:
			
		

> Tifanny0x, if you are already a nurse, then why a med tech and not nursing officer if I may ask?



"Just applied a couple of days ago! I also applied for ROTP Nursing Officer (I'm an LPN / RPN right now "nurse") but med tech is my first choice."
See Reply #3582.


----------



## Tiffany0x

Medtech45 said:
			
		

> Tifanny0x, if you are already a nurse, then why a med tech and not nursing officer if I may ask?



As above  plus, I prefer the job of a med tech.


----------



## nursekatrina

Recruiting centre: Halifax
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: ROTP
Trade choice 1: Nursing Officer
Trade choice 2: -
Trade choice 3: -
Applied: Oct 30, 2012
CFAT: Dec 12, 2013
Medical: Dec 12, 2013
Interview: Dec 12, 2013
Deemed Medically Fit by Ottawa: Jan 23, 2013
Merit listed: Late Jan- Early Feb, 2013
Position offered: Apr 17, 2013
Enrollment/swearing in: ?


----------



## JM2345

Congratulations nursekatrina, thank you for letting us know how that worked out for you. Good luck with everything.


----------



## nursekatrina

Thanks!!! Good luck to everyone else still waiting!


----------



## Medtech45

Recruiting centre: Thunder Bay
Regular/ Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Entry Plan: Direct Semi Skilled
Trade choice 1: Medical Technician
Trade choice 2: -
Trade choice 3: -
Applied: Oct 16, 2012
CFAT: Feb 26, 2013
Medical: Feb 26, 2013
Interview: Feb 26, 2013
Deemed Medically Fit by Ottawa: March 2013
Merit listed: March 18, 2013
Position offered: ?
Enrollment/swearing in: ?

Anyone know when the selection board meets for med tech selection?


----------



## jonas0828

Recruiting centre: Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade choice 2: Cook
Applied: April 17 2013
CFAT: Wrote a few years back
Medical: May 14, 2013
Interview: May 14, 2013
Merit listed: ?
Position offered: ?
Enrollment/swearing in: ?

The only thing I'm worried about is that I have approx. 3500 in debt and bad credit. I hope it doesn't effect my application as this is all I've ever wanted.


----------



## Stiman

Jonas,

How is it that you applied yesterday and got your medical and interview book already?


----------



## reganm

Recruiting Centre: Victoria, BC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Maritime Surface & Sub-Surface
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application Date: January 10, 2013
Date Application sent to Victoria: February 14, 2013
CFAT Completed : March 17, 2013 (PASS)
Interview completed: April 11, 2013 
Medical Completed: March 17,2013 (PASS - waiting on Ottawa to sign-off)
Position offered:
Swearing in:

Just an update: I just did my interview and they said I would be competitive. Still waiting for Ottawa to sign-off on my medical in the next few days. They are doing all my reference checks right now as well. I also just finished my last exam yesterday for my BSc. It seems that I am slowly but surely getting there. 

Mark


----------



## Stiman

Recruiting centre: Ottawa, ON
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade choice 1: ACSO
Trade choice 2: Pilot
Applied: April 09 2013
First contact:
CFAT: Feb 2006
Medical:
Interview:
ACSO Test:
Merit listed:
Position offered:
swearing in:
BMOQ:



Anyone know if my CFAT will still be valid or whether I'll have to take it again?


----------



## DAA

Stiman said:
			
		

> Anyone know if my CFAT will still be valid or whether I'll have to take it again?



Still valid.  At some point in time, once your application reaches your CFRC for continued processing, you may want to bring up the subject of CFAT and ask how you scored.  If you "think" you can do better, you can discuss a possible "re-write" to try and improve your scores.

BUT........be fore warned!!!!!   It's the last score that counts, so if you should be granted a re-write and score less than your original, it's could create an issue.

Good luck...


----------



## Stiman

Thank you DAA.

Back when I took the CFAT, I qualified for Pilot and ACSO. Which means I most certainly don't want to take it again and risk a lower score


----------



## srvn2sv

Can anyone tell me what the medical at the RC will entail?


----------



## George Wallace

srvn2sv said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me what the medical at the RC will entail?



We have several topics on that subject.  Feel free to read them.


----------



## jonas0828

Stiman said:
			
		

> Jonas,
> 
> How is it that you applied yesterday and got your medical and interview book already?



Been in the process for several months and there was an error on my paperwork so I went in yesterday to fix it and they booked me an interview and medical. 

Still wondering if anyone can answer the question in regards to my debt. 

Thanks


----------



## mariomike

jonas0828 said:
			
		

> Still wondering if anyone can answer the question in regards to my debt.



You may find some answers here.

The Recruiting Process > The Credit Check Superthread- Merged Topics
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13319.0


----------



## jonas0828

mariomike said:
			
		

> You may find some answers here.
> 
> The Recruiting Process > The Credit Check Superthread- Merged Topics
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13319.0



After Reading that, It looks like im not gonna make the cut.

Thanks for the Help


----------



## DAA

jonas0828 said:
			
		

> After Reading that, It looks like im not gonna make the cut.
> 
> Thanks for the Help



Go through the process like anyone else.  I really don't think that $3.5K in debt as you previously posted is that big a deal.  Have you ever taken the time to find out just what your "Credit Rating" is?  Because the CF will and you should as well.....long before the CF knows!


----------



## Bassil_Inf

Just an update, did my interview today 
Recruiting Center: Toronto, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserves
Unit: Lorne Scots A Coy
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: April 01, 2013
First Contact: April 01, 2013
CFAT Date: April 15th, 2013 (Completed and passed)
Interview - Thursday April 18 (Completed and passed)
Medical and Physical - 
Tests Completed: -  CFAT, Interview
Position Offered:  - 
Basic Training Begins:  -


----------



## jonas0828

DAA said:
			
		

> Go through the process like anyone else.  I really don't think that $3.5K in debt as you previously posted is that big a deal.  Have you ever taken the time to find out just what your "Credit Rating" is?  Because the CF will and you should as well.....long before the CF knows!



I havent checked in a while but i know its garbage and i think its gonna hurt alot in terms of not getting in. Ive been screwed around alot by my family and been living on my own since i was 17. Now 21 and i make barely enough to keep the lights on. So i cant afford to put a single pennie towards it. But i learned to love kd and roman needles lol


----------



## PteAJL

Well I just thought I'd post this here to see how many other people are gonna be serving with me later in the year.

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: November 5, 2012
First Contact: February 16,2013
CFAT,Interview,PT Test completed : March 10, 2013
Medical Completed: April 16, 2013
Position Offered: Vehicle Technician
Basic Training Begins: Fall 2013 (No specific date yet)


----------



## srvn2sv

George Wallace said:
			
		

> We have several topics on that subject.  Feel free to read them.



Thanks George,

Relatively new to this forum and didnt have much luck with the search function.  Was hoping for a link, but I'll look again.  Lol.


----------



## DAA

jonas0828 said:
			
		

> So i cant afford to put a single pennie towards it.



IT'S FREE!!!  

So you are currently all "worked up" over something, that your local CFRC probabily will have knowledge of and may even question you on, while at the sametime, that information is readily available to you!   There is nothing like going for a "job interview" knowing exactly just what the answer to the question is before the question is even asked.

So let me help you out and hopefully other applicants to the CF get the "hint" as well......obtain a Credit Report before hand and it's free!!!!!  And I have even done the "pointing and clicking" for you below, so you don't get discouraged and give up like most every other person does.

Equifax Canada - http://www.equifax.com/ecm/canada/EFXCreditReportRequestForm.pdf   <------the website was somewhat "consumer" friendly

TransUnion Canada - http://www.transunion.ca/docs/personal/Consumer_Disclosure_Request_Form_en.pdf    <----- I can see why no one ever asks them for a FREE Credit Report.  What a nightmare trying to find the link for this one!!!   :-(

I will repost this again as a separate topic for all to see.


----------



## Dlaws90

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Application Date: September 09, 2012
Sent in documents/paperwork: October 15, 2012
Transferred to CFRC Toronto: April 19, 2013
Aptitude Test:
Medical:
Interview:
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
BMQ Begins: 

Finally got my application transferred to CFRC Toronto. It's been about 6 months since I sent in my documents. Now I gotta set up my Medical/CFAT.


----------



## PMedMoe

DAA said:
			
		

> IT'S FREE!!!



I think he meant he couldn't make loan payments.


----------



## jonas0828

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I think he meant he couldn't make loan payments.



Exactly. I requested my credit report yesterday after reading the credit check post. Im going to work on getting it all consolidated on monday. Hopefully that will be enough to get past the military reliability check.


----------



## Thwarten

Thwarten said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I've been a long time viewer of this page, first time poster. First off, I'd like to thank you all for the insight and wisdom you've all brought me in my application process.
> 
> Recruting Center: Edmonton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Vehicle Technician
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: 18SEP12
> First Contact: 15OCT12
> Medical completed : 27FEB13
> CFAT Completed: 27FEB13
> Interview completed: 27FEB13
> Merit Listed: 11MAR13
> Position Offered: *Vehicle Tech: 19APR13*
> BMQ Date: *13MAY13*
> 
> Best of luck to all others applying and waiting right now as well!



Got the call on Friday, I'm off for BMQ the third week of May! Best of luck to all those still waiting!


----------



## Guelph

CONGRATULATIONS!! DO US PROUD!


----------



## secondchance

Recruiting Centre: Montreal, QC
Officer/NCM: Officer 
Trade Choice 1: AERE
Trade Choice 2:  Logistics cause education is not match  
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Jully 31st  2012
CFAT Completed : January 24th 2011
Medical Completed:  April 22nd 2013
Interview completed:  April 22nd 2013
Position offered:   
Sworn in: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Tiffany0x

Just got called, best news ever! CFAT, Medical, and Interview Scheduled all in one day. Come on May 13th!


Recruiting Centre: Ottawa, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application Date: February 17th, 2013
Date Application sent to Ottawa: February 28th, 2013
First Contact from Ottawa: March 20th, 2013 (Emailed me my security forms to fill out)
Forms brought in to Ottawa: March 21, 2013.
CFAT scheduled : May 13th, 2013
Interview scheduled: May 13th, 2013
Medical scheduled: May 13th, 2013
Merit listed:
Position offered:
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Medtech45

Congrats! I've been merit listed since March, waiting on offer! Maybe we will end up attending BMQ together.


----------



## SMG III

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Armoured
Online Application Date: March 27, 2013
Application sent to North Bay: April 9, 2013
First Contacted: N/A 

From what I've read on here, most people that applied in March did their BMQ in October. Is that a fair assumption? I'm a patient person, but I want to get this over with cause I'm getting kicked out on my 18th birthday.. Some family. 
Is there an average wait time, or..?


----------



## Goodeman

I have been in the process for 14 months. You might be in for a bit of a wait bud. Best of luck!


----------



## Tiffany0x

Medtech45 said:
			
		

> Congrats! I've been merit listed since March, waiting on offer! Maybe we will end up attending BMQ together.



Maybe!!!  Provided my testing and medical and interview all go as planned... lol. I'm actually pretty nervous!


----------



## Medtech45

Study hard, CFAT is not a simple undertaking.  For the interview, know all the ins and out of your trade selections.  Good luck!


----------



## Tiffany0x

Medtech45 said:
			
		

> Study hard, CFAT is not a simple undertaking.  For the interview, know all the ins and out of your trade selections.  Good luck!



I plan on it! Thanks.


----------



## jonas0828

Tiffany0x said:
			
		

> Just got called, best news ever! CFAT, Medical, and Interview Scheduled all in one day. Come on May 13th!



Got my medical and interview on the 14th so I feel the same way! Cant come soon enough!


----------



## Tiffany0x

jonas0828 said:
			
		

> Got my medical and interview on the 14th so I feel the same way! Cant come soon enough!



Good luck to you!!!


----------



## Mr.Neville

Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Unit: Canadian Scottish Regiment
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: - 
Application Date: February 15th, 2013
Sent in documents/paperwork: February 15th, 2013
Aptitude Test: April 17th, 2013 (Passed)
Medical: April 17th, 2013 (Passed)
Interview:April 17th, 2013 (Passed)
Fitness Test: April 24th, 2013 (Passed)
Enrollment/Swear in: Waiting for the phone call from my unit 
BMQ Begins: I've been informed that it will be possible to do BMQ this summer.


----------



## Tiffany0x

Good luck! I hope your call comes in soon.


----------



## JSee_84

JSee_84 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone - been checking out the forum for a few days now... figured I may as well post up my progress so here it is:
> 
> Recruting Center: CFRC Victoria
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Med Tech
> Trade Choice 2: Mobile Support Equipment Operator
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: Feb 27, 2013
> First Contact: Mar 14, 2013
> Med, aptitude completed : Booked for March 27, 2013
> Update: Aptitude completed, was told 'you did great, nothing to worry about'. Med Eval had to be rescheduled as it was originally booked the same day - but was completed on April 2, 2013. Need to get a few forms signed by a Physician/Optometrist and now awaiting the Fitness Testing Officer to contact me and book me in for my Physicial Fitness Evaluation.
> PT Test completed: TBD
> Interview completed: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> Basic Training Begins: TBD
> 
> Its been a lot of back and forth with the recruiting office, as well as the recruiting officers at 11 Fd Amb in preparing the application. I've been vibrating with excitement (and a little bit of nervousness as I've only returned to school recently to do some upgrading and prep for what's to come...) for the CFAT, but with positive thoughts and the opportunity to move forward with a stable/NEW career, I'm looking forward to each step of the process!
> 
> From those of you that have undergone the aptitude testing already, any tips for preparing would be greatly appreciated! I just received my email from the recruiting office a few hours ago and will be checking the resources/outline for preparation that they've provided but any extra help is greatly appreciated!



Well, another update, had to reschedule my Mar 27th fitness evaluation to May 11 and not 100% sure yet I'll be cleared to do it then. Was in a bad motorcycle accident just outside of Victoria, this Sunday April 21. Have been suffering headaches from a concussion and they're investigating possible damage to my rotator cuff as my bike and I were thrown in the air after another rider did a u turn in front of me as I was exiting a blind corner just past blueberry flats, headed back to Victoria. Other rider was worse off than I was with a broken clavicle. 

The shoulder is on the mend but still has an pinching sensation when arm is extended over my head but hoping to start training again and alternate with some physio to see if I can't get it back to normal, as soon as the headaches subside. Day 5 of them and I'm ready for them to be over so I can continue, otherwise may have to face calling the whole pursuit of a military career, DOA. I'm hoping that its just some inflammation and that it will get back to normal with some time and not have to go the surgical route but time will tell... 

Wish me luck!


----------



## puddle_son

Recruiting Center:Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat engineer
Application Date: November 19, 2012
First Contact: December 5,2012
File transferred to Victoria : April 24, 2013
CFAT completed:
Med completed :
Interview completed: 
Position Offered: 
BMQ Begins: 

Just sent in my paperwork for my reference check and criminal record check on wednesday hope to hear back from the recruiter in a week or so


----------



## sandman234567

I need help. My application process is taking longer than 1 year because of my medical. I was depressed and had several issues as a young teenager and the Senior Medical Technician seems to be annoyed with all the work he has to go through. He asked for document from my doctor and made another request for a musculoskeletal examination and it turned out there wasn't and issues. I sent everything in by mail to recieve a letter stating that i have several chronic medical issues. I call the medical technician back and he tells me that the reason it was sent back was because the information i sent wasn't from a doctor that i have known for longer than 1 month, even though all the information i sent him was regarding a post evaluation of my mental statues, and a musculoskeletal examination report stating that there were no issues. So why the **** im i being told i have chronic medical conditions. He now wants me to get more mental evaluations, i am seriously mad because this guy just doesnt want to report good information about me. I was thinking of suing for racial discrimination but before that is there anyone i can speak to maybe have them look at my file.


----------



## PMedMoe

sandman234567 said:
			
		

> I need help. My application process is taking longer than 1 year because of my medical. I was depressed and had several issues as a young teenager and the Senior Medical Technician seems to be annoyed with all the work he has to go through. He asked for document from my doctor and made another request for a musculoskeletal examination and it turned out there wasn't and issues. I sent everything in by mail to recieve a letter stating that i have several chronic medical issues. I call the medical technician back and he tells me that the reason it was sent back was because the information i sent wasn't from a doctor that i have known for longer than 1 month, even though all the information i sent him was regarding a post evaluation of my mental statues, and a musculoskeletal examination report stating that there were no issues. So why the **** im i being told i have chronic medical conditions. He now wants me to get more mental evaluations, i am seriously mad because this guy just doesnt want to report good information about me. I was thinking of suing for racial discrimination but before that is there anyone i can speak to maybe have them look at my file.



I have serious doubts that the Snr Med Tech is doing this for shits and giggles.  You think he makes up the rules?

A year?  Try reading some of the other application samples here.  A year is nothing.   :


----------



## DAA

sandman234567 said:
			
		

> I need help. My application process is taking longer than 1 year because of my medical.



Two questions.....

You have been having this problem for "1 year" and you are just now here on Army.ca?

Because of my "medical"?

 :facepalm:


----------



## SeR

sandman234567 said:
			
		

> I was thinking of suing for racial discrimination.



I'd just like to thank you for making my day. Simply HILARIOUS!!!

Anyways, assuming that there is nothing seriously wrong with you (medical wise), you certainly wouldn't be the first person who has been screwed over due to something like this during the application process. You should also realize that waiting for one year is substantially less than the amount of time others have spent. If you don't believe me, read a handful of the threads on this site.


----------



## MikeL

sandman234567 said:
			
		

> thinking of suing for racial discrimination



Who are you going to sue?  The Med Tech, the CFRC?  Also,  why do you automatically assume racial discrimination?  Ever thought delays could be normal,  especially for someone with some past medical issues?  I'm pretty confident that the Med Tech isn't trying to screw you over just for kicks because he supposedly doesn't like you.  He is just following protocols.  

No doubt,  waiting this long, etc sucks;  but it is what it is.  Just follow the direction given by the CFRC and have the forms filled out, etc.  If it needs to be done by a Dr you have known for over a month, just get a Dr you have known for over a month to fill it out.  I'm sure once the medical paperwork is submitted and assuming it meets the requirements it will be reviewed and not turned away like last time.  Something about your medical history is causing things to slow down for you;  it isn't CFRC staff trying to intentionally screw you over.


As for who to contact to talk about all this,  have you tried speaking with someone else at the CFRC?


----------



## JM2345

sandman234567 said:
			
		

> is there anyone i can speak to maybe have them look at my file.



Can someone in the CF at least answer his question even if he is coming off rude and out of line? The time he is waiting isn't an issue, because whether it has been 1 month or 1 year, it doesn't look like his application is going anywhere no matter how long he waits. Is there a commanding officer he can submit a grievance to in order to get a review of his file? 

Sandman, do you have any active medical issues *at all?* Are you taking any medication? Do you consider yourself 100% healthy with no medical concerns at all? When is the last time you sought a doctor or took medication for medical concerns? You don't have to answer this obviously, but it might help us to explain to why they are making the decisions that they are.

Attempting to sue anyone for racial discrimination would be a waste of everyone's time. If you don't have a 100% clean medical history, the courts will side with the CF. Not only would it be a waste of time, but there is just no need for it. The Canadian Forces wants to give everyone a fair chance at joining if they legitimately meet all the standards and qualifications. They have already invested a lot of time and money getting you to the point you are at, so to think they just want to disqualify you for something petty like your ethnicity/race is unreasonable.

An official grievance can take another 1-2 years from start to finish though, just so you are aware if you do want to go that route. You may also want to consider dropping your application for now, getting as healthy as possible, staying with the same doctor, and then applying again in the future. With more information and the same doctor for a while, they might return with a more favorable response.


----------



## DAA

JM2345 said:
			
		

> Can someone in the CF at least answer his question even if he is coming off rude and out of line? The time he is waiting isn't an issue, because whether it has been 1 month or 1 year, it doesn't look like his application is going anywhere no matter how long he waits. Is there a commanding officer he can submit a grievance to in order to get a review of his file?



He pretty much answered his own question.  His file is currently active, or so he says and there are apparently "medical issues" which came up during the process and need to be addressed.

Not much more can be done at this point...


----------



## Ducam

I got pretty excited when I saw new posts on the application samples page. Hoping it was people with good news that their application was moving along or they got offers.

Pretty sure the OP should have made a new thread and kept this thread to just the application samples.

To the OP, maybe you should just have your file moved to another RC to get another opinion if you are that concerned?


----------



## medicineman

Ducam said:
			
		

> To the OP, maybe you should just have your file moved to another RC to get another opinion if you are that concerned?



If the issue is the medical, moving RC's won't do anything - the issue is now between the Recruit Medical Office and the applicant, with the Senior Medical Technician at the RC as go between.

MM


----------



## Ducam

Gotcha, I was reading it as he was seeing a medical doctor at the RC and he was thinking that the problem was there.

Anyways I hope we can get back to application samples here. This board has been very silent for a while now


----------



## Tiffany0x

I keep checking back too in the hopes that other people are moving along! I'm still awaiting May 13th for my cfat, medical and interview! Less than 2 weeks now...


----------



## Ducam

Tiffany0x said:
			
		

> I keep checking back too in the hopes that other people are moving along! I'm still awaiting May 13th for my cfat, medical and interview! Less than 2 weeks now...



Good luck on the CFAT. Study up and prepare. A good place to study from is Police Prep. The text book can be picked up from any chapters for pretty cheap. Good sample questions to practice as well as syllogisms and pattern solving. I used that along with a for dummies book to practice for the CFAT and I did well.


----------



## Dlaws90

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Application Date: September 09, 2012
Sent in documents/paperwork: October 15, 2012
Transferred to CFRC Toronto: April 19, 2013
Aptitude Test: May 28, 2013
Medical:
Interview:
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
BMQ Begins: 

* just got my Aptitude Test booked this morning


----------



## jonas0828

Still waiting for May 14th. Interview and medical. Spent some time preparing myself for the interview. Thanks to the forum ive been able to get a feel for the questions that will be asked. Contacting my doctor this week to get my medical records to I can insure I have all the information I need. Recently posted in regards to my credit check. spent the last week contacting banks to see if someone would give me a loan to help pay off my debts and no good news yet. Still trying to get it all figured out. Thanks everyone and good luck to all applicants. Will post again when I hear some news. 

Also, had a good laugh at the guy trying to the sue the CF for racial discrimination when he has medical problems. Thanks for that one guy.


----------



## srvn2sv

My RC decided to reschedule my medical until records from 1989 (previous service) can be obtained from DND.  I was excited as the medical was to be next week, but now face a delay.  Has anyone run into this and how long does this normally take?

Thank you.

srvn2sv


----------



## flatlander13

Recruiting Center: CFRC Saskatoon (Now CFRC Regina, since the Saskatoon RC closed)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: SEP-Physio
Trade Choice 2: 
Online Application Date: Janurary 22, 2013
First Contacted: January 31, 2013
Transferred to CFRC Saskatoon: Early Febuary 
Aptitude Test: March 13, 2013
Medical: March 27, 2013
Interview: March 27, 2013
Merit Listed: Mid April 
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
BMOQ Begins: 

I was surprised to see how quickly things moved along for me considering the timeline that others have reported. I sent my paperwork in to the RC, as well as to RMC since I am applying as a student. I called this week to check if my medical had been cleared in Ottawa and was told it had been and that I had been merit listed. They were surprised that I hadn't been contacted, but I'm guessing they've been pretty busy with everything moving from Saskatoon to Regina. Also glad I completed my application before the move, so I didn't have to travel to do the medical, interview, etc. I was told by someone in Ottawa that selection for PTO is likely to happen in June or July, so I will update at that point!

Good luck to everyone else who is waiting to hear!

Cheers.


----------



## hopingfordeo

Unfortunately didn't pass for pilot, passed AEC though and really enjoyed Trenton.  Nothing but a wait now.

Recruiting Center: CFRC Sydney
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: ACSO
Trade Choice 3: AEC
Application Date: December 4th, 2012
Date Application Sent To Sydney: January 16th, 2013
First Contact: January 21st, 2013
CFAT/TSD: January 22nd, 2013
Interview: January 28th, 2013
Medical: January 28th, 2013
ACSO Test: February 18th, 2013 - Passed
Aircrew selection: April 28th-May 3rd, 2013 - Failed pilot, passed AEC
Merit Listed: ?
Position Offered: ?
Enrollment/Swear in: ?
BMOQ Begins: ?


----------



## 26point2

hopingfordeo said:
			
		

> Unfortunately didn't pass for pilot, passed AEC though and really enjoyed Trenton.  Nothing but a wait now.



Sorry to hear that.  So, are you considering getting your PPL and attempting ASC again in a year?


----------



## hopingfordeo

26point2 said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that.  So, are you considering getting your PPL and attempting ASC again in a year?



I don't think so, that's a steep cost for just a second try.  Hoping now to get an offer for ACSO or AEC.


----------



## 26point2

Ah, I'm still waiting for an interview and be successful with that before going to Trenton.  I'm a little intimidated by the low pass rate, so I'm looking at ACSO and AEC as well.  I agree, getting PPL is a steep cost for a second try.

Good luck!


----------



## IBX.Lee

Recruiting Center: CFRC Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: January 15, 2013
First Contact: January 29. 2013
Aptitude Test: February 28, 2013
Interview: February 28, 2013
Medical:  February 28, 2013
Physical test: March 18, 2013
Merit Listed: Mid to late April
Position Offered: May 2, 2013
Enrollment/Swear in: May 21, 2013
BMQ Begins... soon?

I'm quite happy with the timeline that my process went through. Heck, I'm just happy to have been offered a position and would have been happy about that even if it had taken much longer!


----------



## Downhiller229

hopingfordeo said:
			
		

> I don't think so, that's a steep cost for just a second try.  Hoping now to get an offer for ACSO or AEC.



I know someone who passed ASC, went to Toronto for the medical got his Air Factor but is 13mm too tall for the Grob. He needs to get his CPL and re-apply, which he is doing. Don't let costs keep you from your dream!


----------



## BrendenDias

Recruting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armored
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: October 2012
First Contact: October 2012
Med, aptitude completed : (Upcoming) May 14, 2013
PT Test completed: "  "
Interview completed: "  "
Position Offered:  tba
Sworn in: tba
Basic Training Begins: tba

Got my tests and interview date this afternoon  ;D Very happy about this.


----------



## estoguy

Downhiller229 said:
			
		

> I know someone who passed ASC, went to Toronto for the medical got his Air Factor but is 13mm too tall for the Grob. He needs to get his CPL and re-apply, which he is doing. Don't let costs keep you from your dream!



Out of curiosity, how tall was he?


----------



## Ducam

B.Dias said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Armored
> Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: October 2012
> First Contact: October 2012
> Med, aptitude completed : (Upcoming) May 14, 2013
> PT Test completed: "  "
> Interview completed: "  "
> Position Offered:  tba
> Sworn in: tba
> Basic Training Begins: tba
> 
> Got my tests and interview date this afternoon  ;D Very happy about this.



congrats and good luck with you cfat and interview.


----------



## falician

Recruting Center: Online CFRC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Control Operator
Trade Choice 2: Airborne Electronic Sensor Operator
Trade Choice 3: Refrigeration and Mechanical Systems Tech
Application Date: March 17th 2013
First Contact: May 8th 2012
Med, aptitude completed :
PT Test completed: 
Interview completed:
Position Offered:
Sworn in:
Basic Training Begins:

Woke up to a response this morning. Super excited to finally hear back.


----------



## JM2345

That's awesome falician, I also applied for Airborne Electronic Sensor Operator and applied the day after you, so I should be waking up to a response soon too. Unfortunately, I think the other trades I applied for are not hiring/too competitive, so I might not get the response I want. But fingers crossed!


----------



## Davidson22

Recruiting Centre: Regina, Sk
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVN
Trade Choice 2: AVS
Online Application Date: January 12 , 2013
First contact: February 26 2013, application sent to Regina
CFAT Completed : 2008, previous application
Forms brought in to Regina: March 26 2013
Interview completed: April 3 2013 (avn/avs)
Medical Completed: Part 1: April 3 2013, Part 2: May 9 2013
Merit listed:
Position offered:
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins:

After a month long wait my old file has arrived from archives and I will be completing my medical first thing tomorrow morning. Bringing a note from my doctor saying I am fit to join the CF since I left in 2008 with a stress injury in my knee from not being physically prepared. Hopefully that is enough and there are no more delays. Can't wait to go back to BMQ and get my career started  ;D


----------



## JM2345

Hey everyone, just a small update. Someone from the CFVRC emailed me today, it wasn't great news but not terrible. They were letting me know that from the information they have, it doesn't appear I meet the education requirements for my trade selections. I do meet them, but unfortunately when I graduated 10 years ago, they didn't include Grade 10 as part of the transcripts so I need to jump through some hoops and do more waiting to get those records from the local school board office. They also informed me Intelligence Operator is currently not open to direct entry, so my application couldn't be processed for that either. They did invite me to change my trade choices by contact them to see what my education requirements currently meet, but I will just try to get my Grade 10 grades to fax them first.

So I won't be moving forward yet. Tried to call CFVRC to straighten it out, but as normal, couldn't get through. I will wait to hear back from the school board office, then send them an email. When I have more info, I will post it here.

So, updated:

Recruiting Centre: Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Airborne Electronic Sensor Operator (Problem with Education Requirements, contacting school board May 9th)
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence Operator (NOT OPEN TO DIRECT ENTRY May 9th, Will change trade choice)
Trade Choice 3: Communicator Research Operator (Problem with Education Requirements, contacting school board May 9th)
Application Date: March 18, 2013
Initial Contact: May 9th, 2013
CFAT Completed :
Medical Completed :
Interview Completed :
Merit Listed:
Position offered:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Tiffany0x

It's Friday the 10th... CFAT, Medical, and Interview on Monday.... it just hit me and I'm so nervous!!!! 

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Online Application Date: February 17th, 2013
Date Application sent to Ottawa: February 28th, 2013
First Contact from Ottawa: March 20th, 2013 (Emailed me my security forms to fill out)
Forms brought in to Ottawa: March 21, 2013.
CFAT scheduled : May 13th, 2013
Interview scheduled: May 13th, 2013
Medical scheduled: May 13th, 2013
Merit listed:
Position offered:
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Medtech45

Good luck! You got this!  Keep us posted!


----------



## JSee_84

Tiffany0x said:
			
		

> It's Friday the 10th... CFAT, Medical, and Interview on Monday.... it just hit me and I'm so nervous!!!!
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Ottawa, Ontario
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
> Online Application Date: February 17th, 2013
> Date Application sent to Ottawa: February 28th, 2013
> First Contact from Ottawa: March 20th, 2013 (Emailed me my security forms to fill out)
> Forms brought in to Ottawa: March 21, 2013.
> CFAT scheduled : May 13th, 2013
> Interview scheduled: May 13th, 2013
> Medical scheduled: May 13th, 2013
> Merit listed:
> Position offered:
> Swearing in:
> Basic Training Begins:



Good luck!


----------



## holieee

Recruiting Center: CFRC Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Dental Technician
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: November 19, 2012
First Contact: November 21, 2012
Aptitude Test: December 06, 2012
Interview: December 06, 2012 April 04, 2013
Medical: December 06, 2012
Merit Listed: February 26th
*Position Offered: May 11, 2013*
Enrollment/Swear in: TBD
*BMQ Begins: July 08, 2013*

Got the call today. They will get back to me with details sometime in the next week when everything has been sorted out, my file manager just wanted to let me know that I will be heading to Montreal for July 08 BMQ!
Hurray! I think this week is when I officially gave up on thinking I would be hearing from them before fall... funny, a lot of you said that's how it would happen. Hehe.
Such a long, confusing process.


----------



## Stiman

Recruiting centre: Ottawa, ON
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade choice 1: ACSO
Trade choice 2: Pilot
Applied: April 09 2013
First contact: May 13, 2013
CFAT: Feb 2006
Medical:
Interview:
ACSO Test:
Merit listed:
Position offered:
swearing in:
BMOQ:

File sent to local recruiter as of this morning!


----------



## jonas0828

Hit me that all this is tomorrow. Not sure if im ready for it but I better get ready real fast! lol

Recruiting centre: Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade choice 2: Cook
Applied: April 17 2013
CFAT: Wrote a few years back
Medical: May 14, 2013
Interview: May 14, 2013
Merit listed: ?
Position offered: ?
Enrollment/swearing in: ?


----------



## RectorCR

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer- DEO
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: October 2012
First Contact:  December 13,2012
Aptitude Test: March 2013 (Forget the exact day)
Interview: April 4, 2013
Medical: April 4,2013
Merit Listed: Waiting
Position Offered: Waiting
Enrollment/Swear in: Waiting
BMOQ Begins: Waiting


----------



## Tiffany0x

Had everything today! Everything went amazing.. I was 1% away from superior on the CFAT apparently.. which is only probably because the time finished before I had completed all the questions! He said I did very well, and my interview / experience went great, and my medical is all completed, just having my optometrist fax the sheet back to them and then I'm med-fit! The captain who interviewed me and calculated my overall score told me that my total score was one of the highest he had ever seen, he actually needed to redo it so that he knew he didn't make a mistake lol.

He said that provided my credit check, criminal record, and references check out, I should make it through the next Medical Technician selection which will hopefully be sometime this summer! (No selection date yet, but they know how many positions they need!)

Now I just wait for the call!!!

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Online Application Date: February 17th, 2013
Date Application sent to Ottawa: February 28th, 2013
First Contact from Ottawa: March 20th, 2013 (Emailed me my security forms to fill out)
Forms brought in to Ottawa: March 21, 2013.
CFAT completed : May 13th, 2013
Interview completed: May 13th, 2013
Medical completed: May 13th, 2013
Merit listed: 
Position offered: 
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## MikeD

Recruting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: April 26 2013
First Contact: May 13 2013


----------



## estoguy

Recruiting Center: Online/Barrie
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer- DEO
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: ACSO
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: July 2011 (Originally)
CFAT: End of July 2011
Reapplication date: Jan 2012 (Online), Third time: April 29, 2013
Interview booked: Second application: April 30 2012 (passed for Pilot and Armour Officer), Third Application: ???
Medical booked: Second Application: May 9 2012, Third Application: ???
Position Offered:
Merit Listed:
Basic Training Begins:

Third and likely final kick at the can.  Got my sleep study months earlier thanks to a cancellation. Awaiting official results, but the nurse sounded positive the morning after.  I think the tonsillectomy and losing weight paid off.  Just waiting for my stuff to be sent back down to the Barrie RC.  Was told there might be some combat arms DEO positions open. Will see when I'm back at the RC. Once again, its time to hurry up and wait!  :nod:


----------



## JordanA

***UPDATE***

Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Crewman
Application Date: January 24 2013
First Contact: February 1 2013
CFAT completed : February 12 2013
Medical: March 5 2013
Interview: March 5 2013
Position Offered: Artillery
Basic Training Begins: June 10 2013


----------



## DAA

JordanA said:
			
		

> ***UPDATE***
> 
> Recruiting Center: Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Artillery
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Armoured Crewman
> Application Date: January 24 2013
> First Contact: February 1 2013
> CFAT completed : February 12 2013
> Medical: March 5 2013
> Interview: March 5 2013
> Position Offered: Artillery
> Basic Training Begins: June 10 2013



Flash to Bang in under 6 months......well done and no pun intended....lol


----------



## knoxco

Recruting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date: June 2011
First Contact: June 2011
Med, aptitude completed : First: Aug 2011 Final: Aug 2012
Interview completed: First: Aug 2011 Final: March 2013
Position Offered: 14 May 2013 (I had called to check up and though selected, they said they would call first week of June with the offer.)
Basic Training Begins: 8 July 2013 (Infantry RCR)

It only took two years!  ;D

Edited for spelling


----------



## SeR

knoxco said:
			
		

> Basic Training Begins: 8 July 2013 *(Infantry RCR)*



I'm not too familiar with how this works, so I could be wrong, but doesn't one normally find out which regiment they are posted to _after_ BMQ?


----------



## mariomike

SeR said:
			
		

> I'm not too familiar with how this works, so I could be wrong, but doesn't one normally find out which regiment they are posted to _after_ BMQ?



"Those joining as Infantry NCMs choose the regiment they want to join during the recruiting process,  that is why they know.":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/109396/post-1208205.html?PHPSESSID=6i9t8p19a6m2n6rjd8475ucip7#msg1208205


----------



## estoguy

Got email saying file has been sent to my local RC. Woot!


----------



## BrendenDias

Recruting Center: Vancouver 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Crewman
Trade Choice 3:  Combat Engineer
Application Date: October 2012
First Contact: October 2012
Med, aptitude, interveiw completed : May 14, 2013
Basic Training: TBA
Swearing In: TBA



Just an update. Now to wait for "The Call" to go to basic which could be months, a year, etc.... Very excited, and eager.


----------



## Ducam

Ducam said:
			
		

> **Update**
> 
> Recruting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Armoured
> Trade Choice 3: Artillery
> Application Date: November 21st/2012
> First Contact: January 7th/13
> CFAT completed : February 12/13
> Medical and Interview: February 26/13
> Medical Cleared by Ottawa: March 25/13
> Merit Listed: Friday May 17th (got an email from my recruiter letting me know my file is complete and should be listed by this date)
> Position Offered: Pending
> Basic Training Begins: Pending


----------



## Pinggew

WesMurray said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Moncton/Online
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Marine Engineer (Had more choices but they were closed)
> Application Date: December 27th 2012
> CFAT Completed : March 19th 2013 (Completed. I was offered the choice of going on the officer root, but I dont want to go to university.)
> Medical Completed : Scheduled for April 12th 2013 (Now complete)
> Interview Completed : Not completed yet - nor scheduled
> Merit Listed:
> Position offered:
> Basic Training Begins:



One issue with my medical though, back around 8 or 9 years ago I got stung by several paper wasps(right in the face) and as a result of that I had severe swelling to my face. The morning after I got stung my face was much more swollen so I went to the emerg. After that the doctors gave me an epi-pen as a precaution (which has now come back to haunt me). My medical got sent to Ottawa (after I got a doctors note) about 3 weeks ago. I also went for an allergy testing 2 weeks ago and I am eagerly awaiting the results.


----------



## Sewellda

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Pacific - Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:Comm Rsch
Application Date:April 15th, 2012
CFAT Completed : July 17th, 2012
Medical Completed : December, 2012
Interview Completed : May 6th, 2013
Merit Listed:
Position offered: May 17th, 2013
Basic Training Begins: July 8th

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## falician

falician said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Online CFRC
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Control Operator
> Trade Choice 2: Airborne Electronic Sensor Operator
> Trade Choice 3: Refrigeration and Mechanical Systems Tech
> Application Date: March 17th 2013
> First Contact: May 8th 2013
> Aptitude completed : May 21st 2013
> Medical:
> PT Test completed:
> Interview completed:
> Position Offered:
> Sworn in:
> Basic Training Begins:
> 
> Woke up to a response this morning. Super excited to finally hear back.



wrote the cfat this morning. I recommend studying. Was harder than I thought it would be.


----------



## Stiman

Recruiting centre: Ottawa, ON
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade choice 1: ACSO
Trade choice 2: Pilot
Applied: April 09 2013
File sent to CFRC: May 13, 2013
First contact: May 21, 2013
CFAT: Feb 2006
Medical:
Interview:
ACSO Test:
Merit listed:
Position offered:
swearing in:
BMOQ:

Now I have to gather my documents and fill out those forms and bring them in to CRFC.


----------



## JM2345

falician said:
			
		

> wrote the cfat this morning. I recommend studying. Was harder than I thought it would be.



Thanks for the Update. I was contacted last week and after getting them some extra paperwork, I was told I wasn't competitive enough for the trades I selected, one of which was Airborne Electronic Sensor Operator. So I gave them a list of other trades, and got forwarded to the local CFRC today. They didn't tell me which trades I am being considered for right now, so I really want to impress them on the CFAT and maybe I can get considered for some of my first choice trades again.

Recruiting Centre: Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Application Date: March 18, 2013
Initial Contact: May 9th, 2013
Ruled not competitive enough for my original trades: May 14, 2013
Sent a list of new trade choices and file forwarded to local CFRC: May 21, 2013

Will update again after I speak with the local CFRC and I have more information.


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL

Good to see some of you were contacted! I am still waiting for my file to be processed at North Bay. I am getting a little anxious now, noting that some people are getting their files transferred who applied later than I did. Does this have to do with my trade choice (the fact that I only applied for Infantry Soldier), my region (Halifax), or just the way she goes? I called North Bay last week inquiring about my file, and was told to wait until it was processed and transferred, upon which time I will be notified. So it's been over two months now, is this normal?

I recently graduated from University, moved to Halifax, and am hoping to visit the recruiting centre here as soon as my file gets transferred so I can update my information and possibly add a couple trades to my choices.

Recruiting Centre: Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: March 6, 2013
Documents Received: March 19, 2013
First Contact:


----------



## BrendenDias

BYFROMSCHOOL said:
			
		

> Good to see some of you were contacted! I am still waiting for my file to be processed at North Bay. I am getting a little anxious now, noting that some people are getting their files transferred who applied later than I did. Does this have to do with my trade choice (the fact that I only applied for Infantry Soldier), my region (Halifax), or just the way she goes? I called North Bay last week inquiring about my file, and was told to wait until it was processed and transferred, upon which time I will be notified. So it's been over two months now, is this normal?
> 
> I recently graduated from University, moved to Halifax, and am hoping to visit the recruiting centre here as soon as my file gets transferred so I can update my information and possibly add a couple trades to my choices.
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Online
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: March 6, 2013
> Documents Received: March 19, 2013
> First Contact:



You need to update your application before your application will be moved, if you aren't competitive enough... I know I edited a section, and a week or two later it was transferred to my local RC because I had more on my application. So if you have more to add, you should add it ASAP and inform them you did so....

 :2c:


----------



## BrendenDias

B.Dias said:
			
		

> You need to update your application before your application will be moved, if you aren't competitive enough... I know I edited a section, and a week or two later it was transferred to my local RC because I had more on my application. So if you have more to add, you should add it ASAP and inform them you did so....
> Btw, I also waited around 8 months to get my file transferred... so it could take a while. But since you graduated from university, that is something you should add..
> 
> :2c:


----------



## DAA

B.Dias said:
			
		

> You need to update your application before your application will be moved, if you aren't competitive enough... I know I edited a section, and a week or two later it was transferred to my local RC because I had more on my application. So if you have more to add, you should add it ASAP and inform them you did so....
> :2c:



FOLKS pay attention here!  You are submitting an application for a job that I can only assume that you want.  If you want it "bad enough" you are going to submit the "best possible" application that you can submit and then further be able to back it up.  There are no options to upload your resume, you need to look at the CF Employment application first, plan it out and then submit online.  It's as simple as that!!!

The CF is no different than any other employer.  The responsibility falls on you to "sell yourself"!!!  If you don't do that, you can pretty much expect the complimentary response of "sorry but you're not competitive enough".


----------



## Noctis

I got my offer! 



			
				Noctis said:
			
		

> Recruiting centre: Montreal
> Regular/ Reserve: Reg.
> Officer/NCM: Officer.
> Entry plan: ROTP (Kingston)
> Trade choice 1: Pilot AEC *Infantry Officer*
> Trade choice 2: Infantry Officer ACSO
> Trade choice 3: Armour Officer Inf. O
> Application date: October 29th, 2012
> CFAT completed: Completed Successfully November 22nd 2012.
> Medical completed: December 13th, 2012
> Interview completed: December 13th, 2012
> ASC: Feb 4-6, 2013
> Changed trade choices Feb 7th, 2013
> ACSO Test: Feb 25th (Pass)
> Interview #2: Some time in March
> Merit listed: ?
> Position offered: May 22nd 2013.  Infantry Officer ROTP Kingston
> Enrollment/ swearing in: July 25th 2013



I'm so excited! Can't wait to serve with you all  
Noctis


----------



## flatlander13

Congrats and good luck this fall!


----------



## dvh1

Recruiting centre: New Westminster, BC
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade choice 1: Infantry Officer
Trade choice 2: Armour Officer
Applied: Dec 7, 2012
File sent to CFRC: Feb 18, 2013
First contact: Late March, 2013
CFAT: March 2013
Medical: April 2013
Interview: May 23, 2013
Merit listed: May 23, 2013
Position offered:
swearing in:
BMOQ:



Had my interview today and was told I am competitive. Unfortunately DEO Infantry and Armour are both closed for the year but should be open in Spring 2014. Now time to wait!


----------



## admky

Recruiting centre: ONLINE/Oshawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Military Police
Trade choice 2: Artillery Soldier
Applied: January 2012
File sent to CFRC: February 2012 
First contact: April 20, 2013
CFAT: May 21, 2013
Medical: 
Interview:
Merit listed:
Position offered:
swearing in:
BMOQ:


----------



## jonas0828

Recruiting centre: Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade choice 2: Material Tech
Applied: April 17 2013
CFAT: Wrote a few years back
Medical: May 14, 2013
Interview: May 14, 2013
Merit listed: ?
Position offered: ?
Enrollment/swearing in: ?

Had my interview and medical last week. Was informed my application would be pushed to merit listed once i returned a form back from my doctors for headaches. Doctor signed off on the form today and was faxed in. Could be a few weeks to get the final decision. Hopefully they agree that the headaches are not severe and can be fixed with a simple advil. 

Hope I can carry on with my career plan and serve with the best Army in the world!


----------



## Bassil_Inf

I got my call today after 1 month + waiting for CFRC to contact me to  book me in for my physical

Recruiting Center: Toronto, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserves
Unit: Lorne Scots A Coy
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: April 01, 2013
First Contact: April 01, 2013
CFAT Date: April 15th, 2013 *passed*
Interview: April 18, 2013 *passed*
Physical: June 3rd, 2013
Medical: - 
Tests Completed: -  CFAT, Interview
Position Offered:  - 
Basic Training Begins:  -


----------



## AshleyDawn

I am re-enlisting, so I'll be interested to see if this speeds up the process at all... I may or may not have to repeat BMQ, no one seems to know.

Recruting Center: St. John's, NL
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Supply Tech
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech
Trade Choice 3: Mobile Support Operator
Unit Applied: 37 Service Battallion
Application Date: April 19 2013 (Online)
First Contact: May 16, 2013 (Because I called the Recruiting Center here. My online file got sent to the wrong province so had to re-apply May 21)
Med, aptitude, interveiw completed : 
PT Test completed: 
Basic Training: 
Swearing In:


----------



## AshleyDawn

Stacked said:
			
		

> Ashley, were you QL3 qualified and how long ago did you release?



Unfortunately, I was not QL3 qualified. I had BMQ, and IAP completed (not sure what IAP is called now, but it's the first section of Officer Training at RMC).
I VR'd in 2005, so I'm guessing I will more than likely have to repeat BMQ.


----------



## Tralax

> Recruiting centre: Online/Oshawa
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Entry Plan: UnSkilled
> Trade choice 1: - Weapons Tech - Land
> Trade choice 2: - Construction Tech
> Trade choice 3: - Cook
> Application date: Feb 19, 2013
> CFAT completed:
> Medical completed: -
> Interview completed: -
> Merit listed: -
> Position offered: -
> Enrollment/swearing in: -
> BMQ begins: -



Update:

I received an email May 15 informing me that they would be proceeding with my application.  My file will be sent to CFRC Oshawa, still waiting to hear from them.


----------



## DAA

Tralax said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> I received an email May 15 informing me that they would be proceeding with my application.  My file will be sent to CFRC Oshawa, still waiting to hear from them.



I would suggest that you call your local CFRC and make contact based on the email that you received.  If you wait for them to contact you, it might be a long time..........


----------



## JM2345

Tralax said:
			
		

> I received an email May 15 informing me that they would be proceeding with my application.  My file will be sent to CFRC Oshawa, still waiting to hear from them.



Small update from me, because it applies to your situation. I had my file sent to my local CFRC on Tuesday, May 21, and I already got my security clearance/personal data verification forms today May 24th. Now I am confused about filling out the forms, so I am off to read through all the threads to make sure I am doing this right.


----------



## Tralax

DAA said:
			
		

> I would suggest that you call your local CFRC and make contact based on the email that you received.  If you wait for them to contact you, it might be a long time..........



I called my CFRC yesterday (left a message..) to ask if they have received my file and when I could expect an update.

I haven't heard back yet.


----------



## AshleyDawn

Stacked said:
			
		

> Yup, I'd be willing to bet a months pay you'll be redoing BMQ.



Probably for the best, as my memory is a little rusty! haha.


----------



## Guelph

Still waiting for the initial contact email.......

Might be working in the armoured car industry before I ever get the email, lol.


----------



## Tralax

I first submitted in February and just got an email stating they were proceeding with my application on May 15. It takes time. Be patient.


----------



## Guelph

Will do! Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Stiman

Recruiting centre: Ottawa, ON
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade choice 1: ACSO  Engineer Officer
Trade choice 2: Pilot  EME Officer
Trade Choice 3: Pilot
Applied: April 09 2013
File sent to CFRC: May 13, 2013
First contact: May 21, 2013
Dropped off forms: May 24, 2013
CFAT: Feb 2006
Medical:
Interview:
Merit listed:
Position offered:
swearing in:
BMOQ:

Well, I dropped off my forms and transcripts to the recruiting center on Friday. I was told that ACSO is closed and I had to take it off my list. I selected a new list.

I was told that my old (2006) CFAT was still good for my choices, so that's great.

The person I was talking to said that if I wanted to go for pilot, I wouldn't get all the steps done in time for selections in July, and would have to wait until the November selections. However, if I want to go for engineer officer or EME officer, I could be done my medical and interview in time for the July selection and therefore the September start date (BMOQ).

I have a tough decision to make now.


----------



## DAA

Stiman said:
			
		

> Well, I dropped off my forms and transcripts to the recruiting center on Friday. I was told that ACSO is closed and I had to take it off my list. I selected a new list.
> 
> I was told that my old (2006) CFAT was still good for my choices, so that's great.
> 
> The person I was talking to said that if I wanted to go for pilot, I wouldn't get all the steps done in time for selections in July, and would have to wait until the November selections. However, if I want to go for engineer officer or EME officer, I could be done my medical and interview in time for the July selection and therefore the September start date (BMOQ).



ACSO is currently "limited".  Chances of you completing the screening requirements for both ACSO and Pilot between now and the scheduled selection date is most likley not possible.

You have until probably 19 Jul to complete your processing, if you want to be Merit Listed and considered for Engr and EME as selection dates for both are shortly after that date.  So stay on top of your application!!!


----------



## Stiman

Thank you for the clarification DAA. You've been quite helpful.

I was told to take ACSO off my list. Guess cause it is limited as you say.

As for my application, the only steps left are the interview and medical, plus the personality test. I'm hoping they will do all three in the same day.

I was told that for the upcoming selections, my three choices are on "priority" in terms of processing. Meaning I will in all likelihood be processed in time for the coming selections. Assuming their are no hiccups in the security clearance and background checks.


----------



## AshleyDawn

Guelph said:
			
		

> Still waiting for the initial contact email.......
> 
> Might be working in the armoured car industry before I ever get the email, lol.



It wouldn't hurt to contact your Recruiting Office. After waiting a month I called them and am glad I did. They looked into it and my file was sent to the wrong province so they got me to go in and fill out an application directly with them. Much quicker


----------



## Guelph

AshleyDawn said:
			
		

> It wouldn't hurt to contact your Recruiting Office. After waiting a month I called them and am glad I did. They looked into it and my file was sent to the wrong province so they got me to go in and fill out an application directly with them. Much quicker



I appreciate your message, but I've already contacted the office twice in the past, and emailed once, so my quota is met for bugging them. They assured me it's in the process. I just need to keep busy and the gym is a Godsend. 

But again - thank you!  :nod:


----------



## Cbbmtt

Recruiting centre: Online/New Westminster, BC
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: ACO
Trade choice 2: Med Tech 
Trade Choice 3: Fire Fighter
Applied: March 27, 2013
File sent to CFRC: May 9th, 2013
First contact: May 16th, 2013
CFAT: 
Medical: 
Interview: 
Merit listed: 
Position offered:
swearing in:
BMOQ:


----------



## puddle_son

Recruiting Center:Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat engineer
Application Date: November 19, 2012
First Contact: December 5,2012
File transferred to Victoria : April 24, 2013
CFAT completed: May 28,2013
Med completed : May 28,2013
Interview completed: 
Position Offered: 
BMQ Begins:

Everything went well in my medical; 20/20 vision, good hearing no underlying health problems.  I was well prepared for the CFAT and it felt good, so now just waiting for my interview to be scheduled.  ;D


----------



## Guelph

Wow - ironic timing, as I just got my initial contact via phone. I told them that I passed the CFAT in 2002 before changing my mind on applying, so the recruiter said I may not have to repeat the CFAT. I'm waiting for a call back any moment...


----------



## DAA

Guelph said:
			
		

> Wow - ironic timing, as I just got my initial contact via phone. I told them that I passed the CFAT in 2002 before changing my mind on applying, so the recruiter said I may not have to repeat the CFAT. I'm waiting for a call back any moment...



CFAT scores for the most part are good for life.  Provided your local CFRC can pull the last results....


----------



## Guelph

The guy on the phone pulled them in like 10 seconds.....but he hasn't called back, and now it's after hours. Oh well, perhaps tomorrow.


----------



## DAA

Guelph said:
			
		

> The guy on the phone pulled them in like 10 seconds.....but he hasn't called back, and now it's after hours. Oh well, perhaps tomorrow.



Makes me think back to some previous posts about people having to "wait" until their CFRC was able to obtain these results.....hhhmmmmmm

Sounds like you have a half decent file manager!


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Guelph said:
			
		

> The guy on the phone pulled them in like 10 seconds.....but he hasn't called back, and now it's after hours. Oh well, perhaps tomorrow.





			
				DAA said:
			
		

> Makes me think back to some previous posts about people having to "wait" until their CFRC was able to obtain these results.....hhhmmmmmm
> 
> Sounds like you have a half decent file manager!



My CFRC is Hamilton also, and yes, if Guelph has the same file manager as I do, he's excellent!


----------



## Guelph

Fingers crossed, my friends! He sounded like quite a young guy, but really polite and attentive, so we'll see!


----------



## Davidson22

Recruiting Centre: Regina, Sk
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVN
Trade Choice 2: AVS
Online Application Date: January 12 , 2013
First contact: February 26 2013, application sent to Regina
CFAT Completed : 2008, previous application
Forms brought in to Regina: March 26 2013
Interview completed: April 3 2013 (avn/avs)
Medical Completed: Part 1: April 3 2013, Part 2: May 9 2013
Merit listed: May 27 2013
Position offered:
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins:

Found out today that I was placed on the merit list yesterday! The weeks between my medical and today have been the most stressful haha. I was concerned they would reject me based on my medical history, so to hear that I was cleared medically fit was quite a relief. Now I patiently wait for the job offer, hopefully it won't take to long, I would love to start BMQ in July.


----------



## RectorCR

dvh1 said:
			
		

> Recruiting centre: New Westminster, BC
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
> Trade choice 1: Infantry Officer
> Trade choice 2: Armour Officer
> Applied: Dec 7, 2012
> File sent to CFRC: Feb 18, 2013
> First contact: Late March, 2013
> CFAT: March 2013
> Medical: April 2013
> Interview: May 23, 2013
> Merit listed: May 23, 2013
> Position offered:
> swearing in:
> BMOQ:
> 
> 
> 
> Had my interview today and was told I am competitive. Unfortunately DEO Infantry and Armour are both closed for the year but should be open in Spring 2014. Now time to wait!



Who told you that Infantry and Armour officer won't be going to BMOQ until Spring 2014? I don't think that is true.


----------



## RectorCR

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer- DEO
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: October 2012
First Contact:  December 13,2012
Aptitude Test: March 2013 (Forget the exact day)
Interview: April 4, 2013
Medical: April 4,2013
Merit Listed: May 28, 2013 (Found out when I called)
Position Offered: Waiting
Enrollment/Swear in: Waiting
BMOQ Begins: Waiting


----------



## dvh1

RectorCR said:
			
		

> Who told you that Infantry and Armour officer won't be going to BMOQ until Spring 2014? I don't think that is true.



My file manager and interviewer. I know things change all the time but as far as they knew both trades were closed for the fiscal year. Did your interviewer not mention that?


----------



## RectorCR

dvh1 said:
			
		

> My file manager and interviewer. I know things change all the time but as far as they knew both trades were closed for the fiscal year. Did your interviewer not mention that?



In my experience I try not and take anything the local recruiters say seriously because it seems to be wrong about 90% of the time. But no they didn't say anything. I was talking to the national recruiting centre and they said to ignore the open/closed thing because it changes constantly and te website is almost always wrong. The next DEO course dates are on September 16 and 30 according to CFLRS. I really hope I'm on one of those.


----------



## Dlaws90

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Application Date: September 09, 2012
Sent in documents/paperwork: October 15, 2012
Transferred to CFRC Toronto: April 19, 2013
Aptitude Test: May 28, 2013
Medical: June 3, 2013
Interview: June 12, 2013
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
BMQ Begins:

* Just did my CFAT yesterday. Did very well. Kinda bombed the first part of it but aced the other two parts. Apparently I had a high enough score for officer.. too bad I'm a dummy and didn't go to uni.


----------



## Cbbmtt

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> Recruiting centre: Online/New Westminster, BC
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: ACO
> Trade choice 2: Med Tech
> Trade Choice 3: Fire Fighter
> Applied: March 27, 2013
> File sent to CFRC: May 9th, 2013
> First contact: May 16th, 2013
> CFAT:
> Medical:
> Interview:
> Merit listed:
> Position offered:
> swearing in:
> BMOQ:



Med Tech needed Grade 12 Biology and Firefighter was definitely not open. Changed to Aesop and looking at other options.


----------



## dvh1

RectorCR said:
			
		

> In my experience I try not and take anything the local recruiters say seriously because it seems to be wrong about 90% of the time. But no they didn't say anything. I was talking to the national recruiting centre and they said to ignore the open/closed thing because it changes constantly and te website is almost always wrong. The next DEO course dates are on September 16 and 30 according to CFLRS. I really hope I'm on one of those.



Yeah I hope I am too. The sooner the better. I think the DEO course dates on Sept. 16 and 30 are for trades that are open but who knows.... keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## DAA

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> Med Tech needed Grade 12 Biology and Firefighter was definitely not open. Changed to Aesop and looking at other options.



Fire Fighter is OPEN.  However, the entry requirements are pretty strict..........and it is pretty much a given, that if you don't meet the "ideal" requirements, you won't get an offer.

Ideal Academics - High School Diploma (or Sec V) with Grade 11 (or Sec IV) Academic Math and one Science (Chemistry, Physics, Physical Science) and formal International Fire Service Accreditation Congress (IFSAC) certified training or equivalent from an accredited institute recognized by the CF Fire Marshall. Experience - Firefighting experience with a recognized municipal fire service or private fire brigade for a minimum of one year.  College or university level credits may be considered in lieu of firefighting experience. A PLAR shall be conducted by CFSTG SSO Standards Branch to determine eligibility. Valid Driver’s license.

Acceptable Academics -  High School Diploma (or Sec V) with Grade 11 (or Sec IV) Academic Math and one Science (Chemistry, Physics, or Physical Science)
No minimum experience required. Valid Driver’s license.


----------



## Cbbmtt

DAA said:
			
		

> Fire Fighter is OPEN.  However, the entry requirements are pretty strict..........and it is pretty much a given, that if you don't meet the "ideal" requirements, you won't get an offer.
> 
> Ideal Academics - High School Diploma (or Sec V) with Grade 11 (or Sec IV) Academic Math and one Science (Chemistry, Physics, Physical Science) and formal International Fire Service Accreditation Congress (IFSAC) certified training or equivalent from an accredited institute recognized by the CF Fire Marshall. Experience - Firefighting experience with a recognized municipal fire service or private fire brigade for a minimum of one year.  College or university level credits may be considered in lieu of firefighting experience. A PLAR shall be conducted by CFSTG SSO Standards Branch to determine eligibility. Valid Driver’s license.
> 
> Acceptable Academics -  High School Diploma (or Sec V) with Grade 11 (or Sec IV) Academic Math and one Science (Chemistry, Physics, or Physical Science)
> No minimum experience required. Valid Driver’s license.



Must of been the science as I only had Earth Science, however everything else was in place as I had grade 12 math and High School Diploma.


----------



## Tralax

Is anyone else dealing with CFRC Oshawa ?  I called almost 2 weeks ago and left a message. They haven't responded to me. I am off Tuesday and plan on going to speak to someone in person but I was hoping they would respond. I don't have an email address for the recruitment Center. 

A Captain in the reserves has told me they are going to close the Oshawa RC. I don't know if this will affect our applications or not. 

I'm being patient. Hopefully I hear something soon.


----------



## DAA

Tralax said:
			
		

> Is anyone else dealing with CFRC Oshawa ?  I called almost 2 weeks ago and left a message. They haven't responded to me. I am off Tuesday and plan on going to speak to someone in person but I was hoping they would respond. I don't have an email address for the recruitment Center.



Try  info.oshawa@forces.gc.ca    If that doesn't work just contact the Toronto Office at   info.toronto@forces.gc.ca  and ask them to forward your query.


----------



## Tralax

Thanks a lot DAA.


----------



## combat.lemay

Recruting Center: Barrie, ON
Component: Regular
Trade Choice 1: Combat Eng
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: March 20 2013
First Contact: March 26 2013
Tests: 
CFAT- April 16 2013
Interview- May 14 2013
Medical- May 29 2013
Physical- Waiting/Not sure if needing to do testing..
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting

Barrie has been of a huge help with any questions I have had. Not Sure again if a physical test is always done or not?


----------



## Teager

Tralax said:
			
		

> Is anyone else dealing with CFRC Oshawa ?  I called almost 2 weeks ago and left a message. They haven't responded to me. I am off Tuesday and plan on going to speak to someone in person but I was hoping they would respond. I don't have an email address for the recruitment Center.
> 
> A Captain in the reserves has told me they are going to close the Oshawa RC. I don't know if this will affect our applications or not.
> 
> I'm being patient. Hopefully I hear something soon.



I work in Oshawa not at the RC though. As far as I know the RC is still open. Have not heard about it closing as anyone seeking to go Reg force is still currently sent there. I can verify if that rumour is true tomorrow.


----------



## Ducam

combat.lemay said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Barrie, ON
> Component: Regular
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Eng
> Trade Choice 2: --
> Trade Choice 3: --
> Application Date: March 20 2013
> First Contact: March 26 2013
> Tests:
> CFAT- April 16 2013
> Interview- May 14 2013
> Medical- May 29 2013
> Physical- Waiting/Not sure if needing to do testing..
> Position Offered: Waiting
> Basic Training Begins: Waiting
> 
> Barrie has been of a huge help with any questions I have had. Not Sure again if a physical test is always done or not?



no physical test is done for reg force applicants. You get your test when/if you reach BMQ.


----------



## jordandixon3

Recruting Center: Fredericton,NB
Component: Regular
Trade Choice 1: Combat Eng
Trade Choice 2: --Artillery
Trade Choice 3: --Infantry
Application Date: March 2013 (cant remember exact date, last week of march)
First Contact: May 14, 2013
CFAT- 2009 sometime when I applied to the Reserves
Medical-June 4th, 2013
Interview-Waiting
Merit List:Waiting
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## DAA

Tralax said:
			
		

> A Captain in the reserves has told me they are going to close the Oshawa RC. I don't know if this will affect our applications or not.



CFRC Det Oshawa is NOT closing.


----------



## cjette1

Recruiting Centre: Calgary, Alberta
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured Crewman
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application Date: April 20, 2013
Date Application sent to CFRC: May 29, 2013
CFAT Completed :
Interview completed:
Medical Completed:
Position offered:
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins: 

Will keep updating as I continue processing. and good luck to all others, patience is key.


----------



## Goodeman

Recruiting Centre: Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Infantry
Trade 2: Combat Engineer
Application Date: February 10 2012
First Contact: March 20th 2012
Medical: February 21 2013
CFAT: February 21 2013
Interview: February 21 2013
Merit Listed: March 25th 2013
Position Offered: May 30th 2013 Infantry
Enrolment: July 5th 2013
Swearing in: July 5th 2013
BMQ: July 8th 2013

I finally got the call. I'm in shock at the moment. Thank you to everyone who has put up with my annoying questions.


----------



## RectorCR

Goodeman said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Online
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade 1: Infantry
> Trade 2: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: February 10 2012
> First Contact: March 20th 2012
> Medical: February 21 2013
> CFAT: February 21 2013
> Interview: February 21 2013
> Merit Listed: March 25th 2013
> Position Offered: May 30th 2013 Infantry
> Enrolment: July 5th 2013
> Swearing in: July 5th 2013
> BMQ: July 8th 2013
> 
> I finally got the call. I'm in shock at the moment. Thank you to everyone who has put up with my annoying questions.


 Congrats


----------



## Guelph

Goodeman said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Online
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade 1: Infantry
> Trade 2: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: February 10 2012
> First Contact: March 20th 2012
> Medical: February 21 2013
> CFAT: February 21 2013
> Interview: February 21 2013
> Merit Listed: March 25th 2013
> Position Offered: May 30th 2013 Infantry
> Enrolment: July 5th 2013
> Swearing in: July 5th 2013
> BMQ: July 8th 2013
> 
> I finally got the call. I'm in shock at the moment. Thank you to everyone who has put up with my annoying questions.




GO GET IT!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Guelph

....I still haven't heard back after that initial call a couple days ago. Weird, but I made sure to email recruiting and explained exactly what happened.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Goodeman said:
			
		

> I finally got the call. I'm in shock at the moment. Thank you to everyone who has put up with my annoying questions.



Congratulations, all the best!


----------



## Guelph

LOL, not an hour after my last message, I just got the call. I don't have to do the CFAT, so it's straight to the interview and medical! I'm on a couple meds, so we'll see what happens with that. My advice in advance: be honest about your past, but don't screw yourself, either. Be smart.


----------



## Goodeman

Congrats Guelph!


----------



## Guelph

Goodeman said:
			
		

> Congrats Guelph!




Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Tralax

Congratulations to both Guelph and Goodeman!!


----------



## srvn2sv

On the CFLRS site under ceremony dates, the last one listed starts in July ending in October.  Nothing is listed after that.  Will they be adding more courses or is that it for the year?

I ask because the next QL3 for my trade selection starts in January 2014.  If this is the case, I may miss out as my PLAR is taking a long time to complete.

Your thoughts?


Srvn2sv


----------



## RectorCR

srvn2sv said:
			
		

> On the CFLRS site under ceremony dates, the last one listed starts in July ending in October.  Nothing is listed after that.  Will they be adding more courses or is that it for the year?
> 
> I ask because the next QL3 for my trade selection starts in January 2014.  If this is the case, I may miss out as my PLAR is taking a long time to complete.
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> 
> Srvn2sv



Try emailing the CFLRS. They told me the next BMOQ dates.


----------



## secondchance

Guelph said:
			
		

> I don't have to do the CFAT, so it's straight to the interview and medical!


Did you do CFAT before? I thought all applicants have to do CFAT .


----------



## JoPelle

Recruting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer (Thats what I want, nothing else !)
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: March05, 2012
First Contact: april , 2012
Med: 6 may, 2013
Aptitude completed : March 19, 2013
Personnality test: 4 may, 2013
Interview completed: 5 may, 2013
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins: 

from march 2012 to march 2013, I had no news. Then, the recruiting center called me asking me if I still wanted to be part of the forces. I was like <<Hell yeah>>
Then the guy who did my interview told me I was competitive and that he didnt understand why it took so long. He told me I had score 90% on my Apt.Test
Now im just waiting for the call for a job offer. Ive been only waiting for 3 weeks since my file was sent to otawa and it feels longer than the 1 year I waited before.
Hope everything gets done soon so I could leave for BMQ in july or august.


----------



## estoguy

estoguy said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Online/Barrie
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer- DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot
> Trade Choice 2: ACSO
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: July 2011 (Originally)
> CFAT: End of July 2011
> Reapplication date: Jan 2012 (Online), Third time: April 29, 2013
> Interview booked: Second application: April 30 2012 (passed for Pilot and Armour Officer), Third Application: ???
> Medical booked: Second Application: May 9 2012, Third Application: ???
> Position Offered:
> Merit Listed:
> Basic Training Begins:
> 
> Third and likely final kick at the can.  Got my sleep study months earlier thanks to a cancellation. Awaiting official results, but the nurse sounded positive the morning after.  I think the tonsillectomy and losing weight paid off.  Just waiting for my stuff to be sent back down to the Barrie RC.  Was told there might be some combat arms DEO positions open. Will see when I'm back at the RC. Once again, its time to hurry up and wait!  :nod:



Update! Reinterview this Thursday, the 6th at 13:00.  Pumped! 

Now if my doctor could just get back to me...


----------



## Bassil_Inf

Recruiting Center: Toronto, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserves
Unit: Lorne Scots A Coy
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: April 01, 2013
First Contact: April 01, 2013
CFAT Date: April 15th, 2013 - *passed*
Interview: April 18, 2013 - *passed*
Physical: June 3rd, 2013 - *passed*
Medical: - June 6th, 2013
Tests Completed: -  CFAT, Interview, Physical
Position Offered:  - 
Basic Training Begins:  -


----------



## srvn2sv

RectorCR said:
			
		

> Try emailing the CFLRS. They told me the next BMOQ dates.



Thanks RectorCR.  Did just that.  They will be holding BMQ's regularly right up until the last one for 2013 which starts on November 18th. :nod:


----------



## NavComm87

***UPDATE***

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ATIS
Trade Choice 1: NavComm
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Online Application Date: August 11, 2011
CFAT Completed :  February 28, 2013
Interview completed: March 26, 2013
Medical Completed: March 26, 2013
Merit listed: March 26, 2013
Position offered: June 3, 2013
Swearing in: July 8th, 2013
BMQ: July 15th, 2013


----------



## falician

Recruting Center: Online CFRC/Moncton 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Control Operator
Trade Choice 2: Airborne Electronic Sensor Operator
Trade Choice 3: Refrigeration and Mechanical Systems Tech
Application Date: March 17th 2013
First Contact: May 8th 2013
Aptitude completed : May 21st 2013
Medical: June 4th 2013
PT Test completed: 
Interview completed:
Position Offered:
Sworn in:
Basic Training Begins:

Had the medical today but need to get a bunch of forms filled out by my doctor and orthodontist because of trade choices.
Then I'll get scheduled for an interview.


----------



## 26point2

Booked interview today.  Apparently, I'll be booking Aircrew Selection later this week.   Glad things are back in motion again.


Recruiting centre: Oshawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: DEO
Trade choice 1: Pilot
Trade choice 2: -
Trade choice 3: -
Applied: Dec 17, 2012
CFAT: Apr 16, 2013
Medical: Apr 23, 2013
Interview: June 11, 2013
ASC: - 
Merit listed: -
Position offered: -
Enrollment/swearing in: -
BMOQ: -


----------



## Stiman

Recruiting centre: Ottawa, ON
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade choice 1: Engineer Officer
Trade choice 2: EME Officer
Trade Choice 3:
Applied: April 09 2013
File sent to CFRC: May 13, 2013
First contact: May 21, 2013
Dropped off forms: May 24, 2013
CFAT: Feb 2006
TSD Test: June 11, 2013
Medical:
Interview:
Merit listed:
Position offered:
swearing in:
BMOQ:

Got my TSD test booked today for the 11th! Was told that I would be booking my interview and medical that day as well.


----------



## CCalgary

*UPDATE*

Recruiting Center: Calgary/Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: August 4/12
First Contact: November Sometime
Med, aptitude completed : April 1 
Interview completed: April 1
Merit Listed: April 17 
Position Offered: Jun 5
Basic Training Begins: July 8 

Just got the call an hour ago. To those starting BMQ on the 8Th see you there!   To those still in the process of getting in, the best of luck! It's definitely worth the wait to hear that phone ring.


----------



## 26point2

Congrats!


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

26point2 said:
			
		

> Booked interview today.  Apparently, I'll be booking Aircrew Selection later this week.   Glad things are back in motion again.
> 
> 
> Recruiting centre: Oshawa
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Entry Plan: DEO
> Trade choice 1: Pilot
> Trade choice 2: -
> Trade choice 3: -
> Applied: Dec 17, 2012
> CFAT: Apr 16, 2013
> Medical: Apr 23, 2013
> Interview: June 11, 2013
> ASC: -
> Merit listed: -
> Position offered: -
> Enrollment/swearing in: -
> BMOQ: -



I have my interview in Oshawa on june 11th too! Maybe I will see you there haha


----------



## 26point2

Sweet!  Good luck!


----------



## Cbbmtt

NavComm87 said:
			
		

> ***UPDATE***
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: ATIS
> Trade Choice 1: NavComm
> Trade Choice 1: ACISS
> Online Application Date: August 11, 2011
> CFAT Completed :  February 28, 2013
> Interview completed: March 26, 2013
> Medical Completed: March 26, 2013
> Merit listed: March 26, 2013
> Position offered: June 3, 2013
> Swearing in: July 8th, 2013
> BMQ: July 15th, 2013



Which job did you get?


----------



## jonas0828

Just another update on the status of my file;

Recruiting centre: Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade choice 2: Material Tech
Applied: April 17 2013
CFAT: Wrote a few years back
Medical: May 14, 2013
Interview: May 14, 2013
Position offered: ?
Enrollment/swearing in: ?

My file got pushed to medical office in Ottawa today. Was informed could take a week to a few months depending on how backed up it is. Hopefully I can be going to basic with a lot of you guys in July.

Best of luck to everyone! Will update when I hear more from them.


----------



## Stiman

Wow, that's pretty quick - interview and medical within a month of applying!
Good luck!


----------



## Tralax

> Recruiting centre: Online/Oshawa
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Entry Plan: UnSkilled
> Trade choice 1: - Weapons Tech - Land
> Trade choice 2: - Construction Tech
> Trade choice 3: - Cook
> Application date: Feb 19, 2013
> CFAT completed: (Booked for June 11 in Oshawa)
> Medical completed: -
> Interview completed: -
> Merit listed: -
> Position offered: -
> Enrollment/swearing in: -
> BMQ begins: -



So happy to have got the call today from the RC to set up my CFAT.  Going to be in Oshawa June 11.


----------



## Cbbmtt

Recruiting centre: New West
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Aesop
Trade choice 2: NavCom
Tade Choice 3: ComRes
Applied: Mar 27th 2013
File sent to CFRC: May 9th, 2013
First contact: May 16th, 2013
CFAT: Wrote in 2002-2003 I believe.
Medical: Waiting
Interview: Waiting
Position offered: Waiting
Enrollment/swearing in: Waiting

The funny thing is, I was waiting for a phone call for the CFAT because I was sure I wrote the CFAT over 10 years ago, but I just was informed that If the scores were high enough from 2003 that I wouldn't need to write them again. Hilarious, I wonder if I did good enough.


----------



## Ducam

I am beyond happy right now!

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3: Artillery
Application Date: November 21st/2012
First Contact: January 7th/13
CFAT completed : February 12/13
Medical and Interview: February 26/13
Medical Cleared by Ottawa: March 25/13
Merit Listed: Friday May 17th 
Position Offered: June 6/13 with RCR as Infantry
Swearing In: July 3/2013
Basic Training Begins: July 15/13


----------



## Cbbmtt

CONGRATS!


----------



## Mr.Neville

VancouverIslandHunter said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Unit: Canadian Scottish Regiment
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: -
> Application Date: February 15th, 2013
> Sent in documents/paperwork: February 15th, 2013
> Aptitude Test: April 17th, 2013 (Passed)
> Medical: April 17th, 2013 (Passed)
> Interview:April 17th, 2013 (Passed)
> Fitness Test: April 24th, 2013 (Passed)
> Enrollment/Swear in: June 14th, 2013
> BMQ Begins: Sometime in Summer 2013


----------



## admky

*****UPDATE*****


Recruiting centre: ONLINE/Oshawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Military Police
Trade choice 2: Artillery Soldier
Applied: January 2012
File sent to CFRC: February 2012 
First contact: April 20, 2013
CFAT: May 21, 2013
Medical: June 11, 2013
Interview:
Merit listed:
Position offered:
swearing in:
BMQ:

Finally got the call for a medical, hopefully interview wont be long after.


----------



## Tiffany0x

Still waiting for my background to come back! It's been almost a month, so I'm attempting to get a hold of my recruiting centre today to check up on it. 

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Online Application Date: February 17th, 2013
Date Application sent to Ottawa: February 28th, 2013
First Contact from Ottawa: March 20th, 2013 (Emailed me my security forms to fill out)
Forms brought in to Ottawa: March 21, 2013.
CFAT completed : May 13th, 2013
Interview completed: May 13th, 2013
Medical completed: May 13th, 2013
Merit listed:
Position offered:
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## NavComm87

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> Which job did you get?



Naval Communicator!  ;D


----------



## Davidson22

Recruiting Centre: Regina, Sk
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVN
Trade Choice 2: AVS
Online Application Date: January 12 , 2013
First contact: February 26 2013, application sent to Regina
CFAT Completed : 2008, previous application
Forms brought in to Regina: March 26 2013
Interview completed: April 3 2013 (avn/avs)
Medical Completed: Part 1: April 3 2013, Part 2: May 9 2013
Merit listed: May 27 2013
Position offered: June 10 2013, AVS Tech
Swearing in: June 25 3012
Basic Training Begins: July 8 2013

Got the job offer this morning and I could not be happier!


----------



## Tiffany0x

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Online Application Date: February 17th, 2013
Date Application sent to Ottawa: February 28th, 2013
First Contact from Ottawa: March 20th, 2013 (Emailed me my security forms to fill out)
Forms brought in to Ottawa: March 21, 2013.
CFAT completed : May 13th, 2013
Interview completed: May 13th, 2013
Medical completed: May 13th, 2013
Medical Cleared: June 5th, 2013
GARDA sent away: June 5th, 2013 (background check)
Merit listed: Waiting
Position offered: Waiting
Swearing in: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting

Got a hold of them. Background was sent away on June 5th, after my medical was 100% cleared.


----------



## SMG III

So I applied at the end of March..
I got my email back, as standard, and followed the instructions (sent in school transcripts, and birth cert), but I haven't heard back yet.

I'm not sure what to do, as they haven't even reported that they received my things. I need to get going with my career here..

Any advice?


----------



## DAA

SMG I said:
			
		

> Any advice?



Send them an email   jobs@forces.ca   and ask "What is the current status of my application?"

That would help.


----------



## SMG III

They don't seem to like to email me..


----------



## Cbbmtt

SMG I said:
			
		

> They don't seem to like to email me..



Email the recruiting centre closest to you, get the email off the forces website.


----------



## Smullins

I'm afraid I haven't noted exact dates so this may not be as accurate as some samples.  Dates provided are mostly guesses.  It's also been a long process.  I originally applied for Pilot in February 2012 and was offered AESOP June 10th 2013.


First Application

Recruiting centre: Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade choice 1: Pilot
Trade choice 2: 
Tade Choice 3: 
Applied: Feb 15 2012
File sent to CFRC: ?
First contact: May 2012
CFAT: summer 2012
Medical: summer 2012
Interview: summer 2012
Aircrew Selection: Oct 2012
Position offered: 
Enrollment/swearing in: 

I did well at Aircrew Selection.  I passed in Trenton and was sent to Toronto for medical where they found My sitting height is about an inch too tall to fit in the Grob aircraft.  Afterwards I immediately had ACSO added to my application but didn't pass the nav test.  I was told I have high military potential so they suggested I look at other jobs and reapply in the new year.  


Second Application.

 Recruiting centre: Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: AESOP
Trade choice 2: Aviation Systems Tech
Tade Choice 3:
Applied: Jan-Feb 2013
File sent to CFRC: ?
First contact: ?
CFAT: Used original on file but had to take quick personality text April 2013
Medical: used previous
Interview: Job specific interview march 2012
Position offered: june 10th 2013 AESOP
Enrollment/swearing in: june 24th 2013

BMQ starts for me July 8th 2013.  It feels very surreal.


----------



## Tralax

Congratulations!! 

I have my CFAT in 4 hours.  I'm pretty excited to get into the process past just filling out my online application, and email/telephone.  I'm glad to be doing something  ;D


----------



## Davidson22

Congrats Smullins, I'll see you there!


----------



## 26point2

Passed my interview this morning.  All that's left is ASC, just waiting for dates ...


----------



## admky

*****UPDATE*****


Recruiting centre: ONLINE/Oshawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Military Police
Trade choice 2: Artillery Soldier
Applied: January 2012
File sent to CFRC: February 2012 
First contact: April 20, 2013
CFAT: May 21, 2013
Medical: June 11, 2013
Interview: waiting..
Merit listed: waiting..
Position offered: waiting..
swearing in: waiting..
BMQ: waiting..

Everything went okay at my medical today, they never asked for a urine test and i questioned the examiner about that and he said they no longer do urine tests. Now just waiting for my interview. does anyone have any idea how long after a medical you have to wait for an interview?


----------



## JM2345

admky said:
			
		

> Everything went okay at my medical today, they never asked for a urine test and i questioned the examiner about that and he said they no longer do urine tests. Now just waiting for my interview. does anyone have any idea how long after a medical you have to wait for an interview?



A lot of people complete their interview the same day as their medical. Other people are waiting 3-5 weeks. So its going to depend entirely on your recruiting center. They might even wait til medical clears before the interview. It seems each recruiting center, or even each case, can be completely different on the order of things getting done. But judging by everyone elses timelines posted, around 5 weeks seems like the longest. As always, if you wait a couple weeks and no update from them, just come up with a reason to email them and try to get more information from them on the timeframe til interview.

They aren't going to lose your paperwork or put a big warning beside your name for trying to make sure you are up to date with everything. You could just say something like "I wasn't sure if I was supposed to schedule my interview before leaving from my medical, and I want to make sure I leave my schedule open for that day. Do you know when about my interview will be scheduled, or do we need to wait for my medical to be processed before proceeding?" Something like that should work!


----------



## Stiman

Recruiting centre: Ottawa, ON
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade choice 1: Engineer Officer
Trade choice 2: EME Officer
Trade Choice 3:
Applied: April 09 2013
File sent to CFRC: May 13, 2013
First contact: May 21, 2013
Dropped off forms: May 24, 2013
CFAT: Feb 2006
TSD Test: June 11, 2013
Medical: June 19, 2013
Interview: June 19, 2013
Merit listed:
Position offered:
swearing in:
BMOQ:


----------



## puddle_son

Recruiting Center:Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat engineer
Application Date: November 19, 2012
First Contact: December 5,2012
File transferred to Victoria : April 24, 2013
CFAT completed: May 28,2013
Med completed : May 28,2013
Interview completed: June 17,2013
Position Offered: 
BMQ Begins:

Just got my phone call for my interview now just need to make sure I know my trades.  I can't wait and couldn't be more excited.  Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## freckledsoldier

Recruiting centre: Online/Edmonton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade choice 2: Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Applied: April 26 2013
File sent to CFRC: May 21, 2013
First contact: May 23, 2013
Dropped off forms: May 24, 2013
CFAT: June 13, 2013
Medical: June 14, 2013
Interview: June 14, 2013
Merit listed:
Position offered:
swearing in:
BMQ:

Just got the call for all my testing this week. Can't wait!


----------



## Tralax

Recruiting centre: Online/Oshawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Weapons Tech - Land
Trade choice 2: Construction Tech Naval Communicator
Trade Choice 3: Cook
Applied: Feb 19, 2013
File sent to CFRC: May 15, 2013
First contact: June 5, 2013
CFAT: June 11, 2013
Medical: Waiting
Interview: Waiting
Merit listed:
Position offered:
Swearing in:
BMQ Date:

I was told that construction tech only has 3 open spots so the Career Counselor and I talked it over and I added Naval Communicator to my list in its place.  He also informed me that there aren't many Weapons Tech - Land spots available right now. So I am to see if there's something to replace that with.

Hopefully in another week to two I will get my medical!  

Pretty pumped right now, I was told I qualified for almost every trade.


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

Tralax said:
			
		

> Recruiting centre: Online/Oshawa
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: Weapons Tech - Land
> Trade choice 2: Construction Tech Naval Communicator
> Trade Choice 3: Cook
> Applied: Feb 19, 2013
> File sent to CFRC: May 15, 2013
> First contact: June 5, 2013
> CFAT: June 11, 2013
> Medical: Waiting
> Interview: Waiting
> Merit listed:
> Position offered:
> Swearing in:
> BMQ Date:
> 
> I was told that construction tech only has 3 open spots so the Career Counselor and I talked it over and I added Naval Communicator to my list in its place.  He also informed me that there aren't many Weapons Tech - Land spots available right now. So I am to see if there's something to replace that with.
> 
> Hopefully in another week to two I will get my medical!
> 
> Pretty pumped right now, I was told I qualified for almost every trade.



congrats tralax, this is the guy in the dress clothes you met today at cfrc Oshawa.


----------



## 26point2

Lots of guys from here in Oshawa today, I was there between 10:30 and 12:30.


----------



## PteAJL

Recruiting centre: Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Vehicle Technician
Trade choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Applied: November 08, 2012
First contact: Feb 5, 2013
Position offered: June 10,2013
Swearing in: June 13,2013
BMQ Date: Fall 2013
Unit: 32 Service Battalion 

I made it in, I still can't get over the fact that I still made it in. 
Super pumped for BMQ.


----------



## admky

26point2 said:
			
		

> Lots of guys from here in Oshawa today, I was there between 10:30 and 12:30.



I was there from 12:30-2:15


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

admky said:
			
		

> I was there from 12:30-2:15



where you in a black t shirt? I remember a guy coming in a 12:45 for his medical.


----------



## admky

yamahaguitarguy said:
			
		

> where you in a black t shirt? I remember a guy coming in a 12:45 for his medical.



No I was wearing a red shirt.


----------



## Dlaws90

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Application Date: September 09, 2012
Sent in documents/paperwork: October 15, 2012
Transferred to CFRC Toronto: April 19, 2013
Aptitude Test: May 28, 2013
Medical: June 3, 2013
Interview: June 12, 2013
Merit Listed: June 12, 2013
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
BMQ Begins:

* Just did my interview today and now everything is complete. My interviewer told me I will be placed on the merit list today. Now all I gotta do is wait for the call.


----------



## Cbbmtt

I'm starting to think waiting for actual calls is the worst part of the application process, hold your breath!

P.S. Good luck! :-X



			
				Dlaws90 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: September 09, 2012
> Sent in documents/paperwork: October 15, 2012
> Transferred to CFRC Toronto: April 19, 2013
> Aptitude Test: May 28, 2013
> Medical: June 3, 2013
> Interview: June 12, 2013
> Merit Listed: June 12, 2013
> Position Offered:
> Enrollment/Swear in:
> BMQ Begins:
> 
> * Just did my interview today and now everything is complete. My interviewer told me I will be placed on the merit list today. Now all I gotta do is wait for the call.


----------



## NavComm87

Tralax said:
			
		

> Recruiting centre: Online/Oshawa
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: Weapons Tech - Land
> Trade choice 2: Construction Tech Naval Communicator
> Trade Choice 3: Cook
> Applied: Feb 19, 2013
> File sent to CFRC: May 15, 2013
> First contact: June 5, 2013
> CFAT: June 11, 2013
> Medical: Waiting
> Interview: Waiting
> Merit listed:
> Position offered:
> Swearing in:
> BMQ Date:
> 
> I was told that construction tech only has 3 open spots so the Career Counselor and I talked it over and I added Naval Communicator to my list in its place.  He also informed me that there aren't many Weapons Tech - Land spots available right now. So I am to see if there's something to replace that with.
> 
> Hopefully in another week to two I will get my medical!
> 
> Pretty pumped right now, I was told I qualified for almost every trade.



I just accepted an offer as a Naval Communicator, so they are for sure hiring in that trade right now. Best of luck!


----------



## Tralax

Thank you.  Once the career counselor put me onto the nav comm trade and I started looking it up, it looks really exciting.


----------



## JoPelle

Ive finaly got a hold of my file and I got the information that I was merit listed last week.
The recruiter on the phone told me that they were making the selection for my trade, wich is combat engineer, the 8th july.
So now I just have to wait for that last phone call !


----------



## Stiman

Good Luck Jo!


----------



## Secord91

I am also waiting for the last call, I applied as Med Tech hopefully I will be joining the July 8 or July 15th BMQ.


----------



## ambernewton04

Recruiting centre: Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: MP
Trade choice 2: ACISS
Trade Choice 3: Supply Tech
Applied: Jan 27, 2012

CFAT: June 4, 2012
Medical: June 4, 2012 ( updated May 2013 )
Interview:Jue 4, 2012 ( updated May 2013 )
Merit listed:  December 2012, then again May 2013
Position offered: ACISS ( June 13, 2013 )
Swearing in: July 9, 2013
BMQ Date:   July 13, 2013


After almost 1.5 years of waiting I finally got an offer. It wasnt for what I really wanted, but there's always a chance of an OT later on 

Anyone else here going for the July 13 BMQ?


----------



## Tralax

Update!



> Recruiting centre: Online/Oshawa
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: Weapons Tech - Land
> Trade choice 2: Construction Tech Naval Communicator
> Trade Choice 3: Cook
> Applied: Feb 19, 2013
> File sent to CFRC: May 15, 2013
> First contact: June 5, 2013
> CFAT: June 11, 2013
> Medical: June 19, 2013
> Interview: Waiting
> Merit listed:
> Position offered:
> Swearing in:
> BMQ Date:



Got the call for my medical today.


----------



## JamesKEDU

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: AEC
Trade Choice 2: ACSO
Trade Choice 3: MARS
Application Date: December 14, 2012
Sent in documents/paperwork: January 3, 2012
Transferred to CFRC Toronto: March 13, 2013
Aptitude Test: May 14, 2013
PRESEC/TI: May 23, 2013
Medical: TDA
Interview: TDA
Merit Listed: TDA
Position Offered: TDA
Enrollment/Swear in: TDA
BMQ Begins: TDA

I was asked to send them an Australia National Police Check because I studied for a year in Australia. My recruiter hopes this will be enough to get Enhanced Reliability Status. Hope I can make it for this summer/fall's BMOQ.


----------



## Mikmaq

JamesKEDU said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: AEC
> Trade Choice 2: ACSO
> Trade Choice 3: MARS
> Application Date: December 14, 2012
> Sent in documents/paperwork: January 3, 2012
> Transferred to CFRC Toronto: March 13, 2013
> Aptitude Test: May 14, 2013
> PRESEC/TI: May 23, 2013
> Medical: TDA
> Interview: TDA
> Merit Listed: TDA
> Position Offered: TDA
> Enrollment/Swear in: TDA
> BMQ Begins: TDA
> 
> I was asked to send them an Australia National Police Check because I studied for a year in Australia. My recruiter hopes this will be enough to get Enhanced Reliability Status. Hope I can make it for this summer/fall's BMOQ.



I can relate. I studied in England for a year and was asked for a police check. It took six weeks to get. I brought it in person this Tuesday and was told that I _may_ have a chance of getting on the fall BMOQ. However, considering that I still have to do my medical, interview and ASC, I'm highly skeptical...but slightly hopeful


----------



## admky

Tralax said:
			
		

> Update!
> 
> Got the call for my medical today.




Congrats! Best of luck.


----------



## cjette1

Recruiting Centre: Calgary, Alberta
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured Crewman Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application Date: April 20, 2013
Date Application sent to CFRC: May 29, 2013
CFAT:
Interview:
Medical:
Position offered:
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins: 

Got a call today was told Crewman is probably one of the most competitive trades this year and that I'd be more competitive towards infantry (especially PPCLI). After thought I made the switch. Tried to schedule me for my tests for the week of June 24th. Due to work schedule (and secretly to study problem solving for the CFAT) will have to reschedule for July. Will keep updating. Good luck to all that are in the process as well.


----------



## anneadit

My app got transferred to the local Toronto RC today. 

Recruiting Centre: CFVRC
Local Recruiting Centre: Toronto RC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Communications and Electronics (Air) Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Intelligence
Online Application Date: April 7, 2013
Date Application sent to Toronto RC: June 14, 2013
CFAT:
Interview:
Medical:
Position offered:
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## dynamic

Recruiting Center: New Westminster, BC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Legal
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Oct 2011
Sent in documents/paperwork: Dec 2011
Aptitude Test: May 2012
Medical: May 2012
General Officer Interview: May 2012, April 2013, June 2013
Merit Listed: May 2012, April 2013, June 2013
JAG Board Interview: June 2013
Position Offered: TDA
Enrollment/Swear in: TDA
BMQ Begins: TDA


----------



## Tralax

Congrats anneadit ! It's always exciting getting first contact from your local CFRC.


----------



## kevincanada

Recruiting Center: Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Material Tech
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Vehicle Tech
Application Date: July 2012 (Re-applied February 2013)
First Contact: September 2012
Med, aptitude completed : October 2012
Interview completed: Offered December 2012, Declined.  New interview June 11, 2013
Merit Listed: June 11, 2013
Position Offered: awaiting
Basic Training Begins: awaiting 

*Cell phone presently glued to my hip
** Almost 5pm.  Can put it down until Monday morning.


----------



## anneadit

Tralax said:
			
		

> Congrats anneadit ! It's always exciting getting first contact from your local CFRC.



Thanks Man. Congratulations to you too!! Best of Luck


----------



## Amarko87

> Recruiting centre: Ottawa, Ontario
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Entry Plan: ROTP (RMC)
> Trade choice 1: Pilot
> Trade choice 2: ACSO
> Trade choice 3: AEC
> Application date: Nov 14, 2012
> CFAT completed: Nov 28, 2012
> Medical completed: Dec 17, 2012
> Extended Medical turned in: Jan 7, 2013
> Interview completed: Jan 7, 2013
> ACSO Test completed: Feb 1, 2013
> ASC completed: March 6, 2013
> Pilot: Passed (2.5cm too tall for pilot, however)
> AEC: Passed
> Position offered: ACSO, 13 June 2013
> Enrollment/swearing in:



Finally!  What a weight off my shoulders.  Got a call and an email with my offer.  I was told I would have had an offer in March if my medical was pushed through properly.  Someone forgot to fill out a box or push the right button and it delayed it 3 months.

I haven't looked through to see who else got offered ROTP at RMCC, but I'll see you guys in Kingston!


----------



## ForeverLearning

Just a quick question for the guys and gals that got appointments, did any of you call the recruiters and ask them to book you appointments? Or how did  you get them to get you appointments?

Edit for clarity: I know most people will patiently wait, but this question is for the proactive applicants


----------



## Goodeman

ForeverLearning said:
			
		

> Just a quick question for the guys and gals that got appointments, did any of you call the recruiters and ask them to book you appointments? Or how did  you get them to get you appointments?
> 
> Edit for clarity: I know most people will patiently wait, but this question is for the proactive applicants



You can be as proactive as you want. At the end of the day, THEY will decide when to book your appointments.


----------



## JoPelle

Goodeman said:
			
		

> You can be as proactive as you want. At the end of the day, THEY will decide when to book your appointments.



You have to remember that the people working in the office have alot of applications to deal with so calling and being proactive isnt a bad thing. It also show them that you are serious and motivated. My recruiter told me that people who call have their file move faster. But yes, at the end of the day, they decide when they do it!


----------



## d_edwards

Component: Regular
1:Trade Choice. DEO Log
2: Application Date: Sept 2012
3. First Contact: dont recall
5. Tests: CFAT- carried over from past service,  medical april 2013
6.interview march 2013
7.merit list may 2013
8.    Waiting for offer


----------



## JM2345

JoPelle said:
			
		

> You have to remember that the people working in the office have alot of applications to deal with so calling and being proactive isnt a bad thing. It also show them that you are serious and motivated. My recruiter told me that people who call have their file move faster. But yes, at the end of the day, they decide when they do it!



And both my local recruiter and the staff members at the virtual recruiting center told me that calling and emailing wouldn't get my application moved faster, and I would be processed based on when my application was received (subject to recruiting needs). To quote the Sergeant directly from his last email to me: "Good things come to those who wait." 

I don't think there is anything wrong with asking for a status update or to check if they are waiting for anything from you if you feel you have waited too long, because there is always a chance you missed a piece of paper and they are waiting for it, but I wouldn't do it with the expectation it will speed up your application.

Everyone has different experiences, and every office runs a little differently, but I think one thing that has remained constant is that patience is a virtue in the Canadian Forces. So ForeverLearning, if you are concerned about the length of time you have waited, contacting them by email is probably the best way to get an update, but they WILL set your appointments eventually on their own without needing you to call, if they have all of your papers/forms etc.


----------



## JoPelle

JM2345 said:
			
		

> And both my local recruiter and the staff members at the virtual recruiting center told me that calling and emailing wouldn't get my application moved faster, and I would be processed based on when my application was received (subject to recruiting needs). To quote the Sergeant directly from his last email to me: "Good things come to those who wait."
> 
> I don't think there is anything wrong with asking for a status update or to check if they are waiting for anything from you if you feel you have waited too long, because there is always a chance you missed a piece of paper and they are waiting for it, but I wouldn't do it with the expectation it will speed up your application.
> 
> Everyone has different experiences, and every office runs a little differently, but I think one thing that has remained constant is that patience is a virtue in the Canadian Forces. So ForeverLearning, if you are concerned about the length of time you have waited, contacting them by email is probably the best way to get an update, but they WILL set your appointments eventually on their own without needing you to call, if they have all of your papers/forms etc.



Every application is different.
My file got lost or something so I called and thats when things got done. The person that got my file told me that she made a mistake and if I havent called, she wouldnt have realised it. And she told me that things like this can happen, so its not a bad thing to call when you havent heard from them in a while. But you're right, patience is a virtue.


----------



## ForeverLearning

These are the answer I was looking for and the approach o was going to take, fuck in every once in a while see if they need anything more. Cheers !


----------



## JoPelle

ForeverLearning said:
			
		

> These are the answer I was looking for and the approach o was going to take, frig in every once in a while see if they need anything more. Cheers !



What trade did you choose?
and where are you in the process


----------



## Tralax

Anyone know if CFLRS has any BMQ courses scheduled after July 15?  By that I mean typically do they run courses after July 15 or wait until fall to start it up again??


----------



## secondchance

Tralax said:
			
		

> Anyone know if CFLRS has any BMQ courses scheduled after July 15?  By that I mean typically do they run courses after July 15 or wait until fall to start it up again??


Why do you need to know? I am sure if you have job offer you will be informed about next BMQ.
How information there is or there is not BMQ after July 15 can help you?
Personally I heard about August BMQ and BMOQ.


----------



## JM2345

secondchance said:
			
		

> Why do you need to know? I am sure if you have job offer you will be informed about next BMQ.
> How information there is or there is not BMQ after July 15 can help you?



It can help him because he might be looking at some other commitments in life, such as a temporary job, volunteering, upgrading his education etc. If he knows when the dates for BMQ are, he can plan his life out according to those dates so he doesn't commit to something, and then find out there is a BMQ during that time and he gets called for it. If nobody had any reason to know the BMQ dates, the Forces would have no reason to post them publicly on the CFLRS website months in advance. It is a very legitimate question/concern for a hopeful recruit to have.


----------



## Cbbmtt

JM2345 said:
			
		

> It can help him because he might be looking at some other commitments in life, such as a temporary job, volunteering, upgrading his education etc. If he knows when the dates for BMQ are, he can plan his life out according to those dates so he doesn't commit to something, and then find out there is a BMQ during that time and he gets called for it. If nobody had any reason to know the BMQ dates, the Forces would have no reason to post them publicly on the CFLRS website months in advance. It is a very legitimate question/concern for a hopeful recruit to have.



 :goodpost:


----------



## Cbbmtt

Good news,

Your results came in and you meet the requirements for all trades for Officers and NCMs

You should be receiving a call soon for booking a TSD (Trade Self Descriptive) test and medical part 1 and 2


AWESOME!!


----------



## puddle_son

Recruiting Center:Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat engineer
Application Date: November 19, 2012
First Contact: December 5,2012
File transferred to Victoria : April 24, 2013
CFAT completed: May 28,2013
Med completed : May 28,2013
Interview completed: June 17,2013
Position Offered: 
BMQ Begins:

Recruiter said I was eligible for both trades and that the earliest I would hear from them would be around august, so I guess its back to the waiting game.


----------



## srvn2sv

Tralax,

I emailed CFLRS from their site and asked that same question.  They are running regular BMQ's right up until a course starting on November 17th.  Looking at the ceremony dates page, they seem to be spread a little with up to three courses running at the same time (two anglo and one franco).  Anyone with better intel speak up.

Hope that helps.  I'm worried too as my PLAR is hung up and I've already missed two QL3 courses for my trade since I applied last fall, with the next one starting in January.  'm envisioning months on PAT platoon.

srvn2sv


----------



## secondchance

JM2345 said:
			
		

> It can help him because he might be looking at some other commitments in life, such as a temporary job, volunteering, upgrading his education etc. If he knows when the dates for BMQ are, he can plan his life out according to those dates so he doesn't commit to something, and then find out there is a BMQ during that time and he gets called for it. If nobody had any reason to know the BMQ dates, the Forces would have no reason to post them publicly on the CFLRS website months in advance. It is a very legitimate question/concern for a hopeful recruit to have.


If he knows when the dates for BMQ are, he can NOT plan his life out according to those dates because he doesn't know exactly which BMQ can be his exactly for him.I know people who were merit listed 2-5 months but they didn't get job offers. It is not necessary that he can be invited to nearest BMQ.Knowledge of dates of BMQ only is guessing. 
CFLRS website  posts nearest BMQ (BMOQ) for graduation ceremony dates first of all. 
For sure he can get additional information in local CFRC. But I doubt it can help to plan life.


----------



## Tralax

Thanks for the information and comments everyone.  Yes I kind of do want to know how to plan my life, its hard not knowing but I'm working through it.  If I don't get offered a position this year I will take a promotion at work until I do get in.  I don't want to take a position with my company and have them pay for my training only to leave either in the middle of the training or just after I'm done.

I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much.  After months of not hearing anything then having my CFAT and medical on back to back weeks I'm hoping somewhere in the not too distant future I'll be in BMQ.


----------



## JM2345

secondchance said:
			
		

> If he knows when the dates for BMQ are, he can NOT plan his life out according to those dates because he doesn't know exactly which BMQ can be his exactly for him.I know people who were merit listed 2-5 months but they didn't get job offers. It is not necessary that he can be invited to nearest BMQ.Knowledge of dates of BMQ only is guessing.



But if he knows there is a 3 or 6 month gap between the BMQ's, then he can make a commitment during that time period, since he would know there is no chance of being selected during that time period. Nobody is here thinking we will get chosen for the closest BMQ, you are misunderstanding us. There are opportunities that are presented all the time, and in order to best decide what to do with those opportunities, we need to know all the information available. 

We don't want to tell people "Yes, I can commit to work for you for another 3 months at minimum!" if there is another BMQ scheduled every month, because we know that an offer MAY come to leave. I'm sorry if you aren't seeing the value in this information, but we do see it, and it was just a simple question he had hoping someone might have a simple answer. Nobody was looking for an argument.


----------



## secondchance

Tralax said:
			
		

> Thanks for the information and comments everyone.  Yes I kind of do want to know how to plan my life, its hard not knowing but I'm working through it.  If I don't get offered a position this year I will take a promotion at work until I do get in.  I don't want to take a position with my company and have them pay for my training only to leave either in the middle of the training or just after I'm done.
> 
> I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much.  After months of not hearing anything then having my CFAT and medical on back to back weeks I'm hoping somewhere in the not too distant future I'll be in BMQ.


I hear you man.But  according my personal experience ( I already was in CAF and I am returning back) you can not be sure for 100% till you sign papers. Even if you know exactly all BMQ dates for 2013 - nobody can tell you which BMQ will be yours. 
Any Case good luck in process.
I am also waiting for Basic Training.But I also don't know which will be mine.But fitness training is good any case.


----------



## secondchance

JM2345 said:
			
		

> But if he knows there is a 3 or 6 month gap between the BMQ's, then he can make a commitment during that time period, since he would know there is no chance of being selected during that time period. Nobody is here thinking we will get chosen for the closest BMQ, you are misunderstanding us. There are opportunities that are presented all the time, and in order to best decide what to do with those opportunities, we need to know all the information available.
> 
> We don't want to tell people "Yes, I can commit to work for you for another 3 months at minimum!" if there is another BMQ scheduled every month, because we know that an offer MAY come to leave. I'm sorry if you aren't seeing the value in this information, but we do see it, and it was just a simple question he had hoping someone might have a simple answer. Nobody was looking for an argument.


Everything in CAF can change anytime. You can not predict future.


----------



## secondchance

Tralax,
I just saw your medical will be June,19.
So give 1 month after it for being merit listed .Therefore for end of July you will be merit listed.
Don't worry.You will be fine


----------



## RectorCR

I don't understand why people can't comprehend why knowing the dates helps. I finally found out the next POSSIBLE dates for BMOQ I could be on (August-sept). Knowing this I can actually plan on taking some summer classes. Before I was avoiding things like that because I didn't know if I'd have to drop everything mid semester.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

If you have the info the OP is asking for, just answer the question. If you can't answer the question, don't muddy up the thread with all your personal drama. Just stay quiet.

---Staff---


----------



## NavComm87

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> Good news,
> 
> Your results came in and you meet the requirements for all trades for Officers and NCMs
> 
> You should be receiving a call soon for booking a TSD (Trade Self Descriptive) test and medical part 1 and 2
> 
> 
> AWESOME!!



Congrats...

Kick butt at the TSD!

I didn't realise Medical had two parts to it... :S


----------



## Cyrius007

WOOT! Just finished my PT today and killed it! I'm done with all the testing and processing, I'm now waiting for an offer!


----------



## Cbbmtt

NavComm87 said:
			
		

> Congrats...
> 
> Kick butt at the TSD!
> 
> I didn't realise Medical had two parts to it... :S



The first part of the medical exam is a questionnaire on your medical history. You should be prepared to answer questions about past and current illness, medications including dosage, among other things.

The second part is the physical exam performed by qualified and licensed military medical staff or a civilian doctor. They will measure your height and weight, and then evaluate your vision, colour perception and hearing. If you would be more comfortable, you may ask for a third party or chaperone to be present during the exam.


----------



## Zhang

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade : Vehicle Tech
Application Date: Dec 06, 2012
First Contact: Feb 25, 2013
Aptitude Test: March 6, 2013
Interview: 04-04-2013
Medical: 04-04-2013
Merit Listed:05-16-2013
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:

I've been merit listed for about a month now, was told by my file manager to stay put and wait for the offer. I don't know about anybody else, but it's important for me to know if there are BMQs running in the fall as my lease is up in Aug, so is my trade school. 

My landlord asked me for a extension of the lease last month, I told her that I could not make that commitment. Now if there are no more BMQs for the rest of the year, and I suppose I didn't make the cut for July BMQ, I would probably fly out west to Alberta in Aug to work and get my red seal ticket. 

I think srvn2sv pointed out that BMQ runs through out of the year, knowing that kind of information really helped me making my decision better. Now I'll probably go stay with a friend after my lease is up and hoping to get an offer before the end of the year. But for jobs, I would really hate to start working at a new job, then having to leave for the BMQ.


----------



## BrendenDias

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade : Infantry
Application Date: October 2012
First Contact: October, 2012
Aptitude Test: May 14, 2013
Interview: May 14, 2013
Medical: May 14, 2013
Merit Listed: June 18, 2013 
Position Offered: TBA
Enrollment/Swear in: TBA

Just an update, officially Merit Listed for Infantry. Got an email from "my" recruiter.  
Now it is "The Waiting Game," quoted from a co-worker of mine that was in the CAF  :nod:


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL

Congrats B.Dias! I hope that my application moves quick like yours now that my file is at my local RC. I applied for infantry as well. I'll be keeping an eye on your job offer!


----------



## Tiffany0x

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Online Application Date: February 17th, 2013
Date Application sent to Ottawa: February 28th, 2013
First Contact from Ottawa: March 20th, 2013 (Emailed me my security forms to fill out)
Forms brought in to Ottawa: March 21, 2013.
CFAT completed : May 13th, 2013
Interview completed: May 13th, 2013
Medical completed: May 13th, 2013
Merit listed: June 19th, 2013
Position offered:
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins:



Merit listed today!!! Now just awaiting selection.


----------



## BrendenDias

BYFROMSCHOOL said:
			
		

> Congrats B.Dias! I hope that my application moves quick like yours now that my file is at my local RC. I applied for infantry as well. I'll be keeping an eye on your job offer!



Thanks! It's been an interesting road to being merit listed. And it worked out because I'm graduating next week so BMQ can come whenever. 
Once your file is at your local RC, things should run fairly smoothly. Good luck with yours  ;D


----------



## Tralax

Update:


> Recruiting centre: Online/Oshawa
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: Weapons Tech - Land
> Trade choice 2: Construction Tech Naval Communicator
> Trade Choice 3: Cook
> Applied: Feb 19, 2013
> File sent to CFRC: May 15, 2013
> First contact: June 5, 2013
> CFAT: June 11, 2013
> Medical: June 19, 2013
> Interview: Waiting
> Merit listed:
> Position offered:
> Swearing in:
> BMQ Date:



Medical done today.  I have to send some files to my family doctor so hopefully this won't hold up my process too much.


----------



## srvn2sv

Congrats TiffanyOx!!!

I'm still waiting for my medical.  There's just no standard to the way the recruitment is done, you applied four months after me and now you're ahead.  Hopefully my RC gets in gear.....granted they've closed for three weeks to move across town.  lol

Ah...it just means you'll be in PAT platoon longer than me.  lol

srvn2sv


----------



## Loachman

srvn2sv said:
			
		

> There's just no standard to the way the recruitment is done



Really...?

You base that claim upon how many years of working in Recruiting?


----------



## SeR

srvn2sv said:
			
		

> There's just no standard to the way the recruitment is done.



Saying that "every application is different" might have been a better choice of words.


----------



## PMedMoe

SeR said:
			
		

> Saying that "every application is different" might have been a better choice of words.



Yes, like those that require a PLAR vs. those that don't....


----------



## Cyrius007

Don't forget we do not all apply for the same trade, and they could ask something different fo some trades.


----------



## srvn2sv

Whoa!!  Slow down people let's not all gang up on me.  lol  I was congratulating Tiffany who is also applying for Med Tech and pointing out how lucky she is that her application has moved along so quickly.  I'm sorry I made it too much about me.

About 7 weeks ago my RC telephoned DnD (in my presence) for my medical records from 1989.  My medical had been scheduled in April for May 8th but was deferred until that documentation could arrive.   I'm quite familiar with the hurry up and wait process but honestly, I could have walked to Ottawa and back in this time frame and got them myself.

Loachman, you're quite correct I have no experience in recruiting, but would greatly appreciate your professional experience and recommendation.  From your expedience in recruiting what is the average timeline for the return of these documents from DnD?  

And folks, there should be a standard.  There's a standard for everything else, why not this?  

*Again, BIG congrats to TiffanyOx for completing an application in what seems to be record time as opposed to most other who have posted "Application Samples" on this thread.*

srvn2sv


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

srvn2sv said:
			
		

> Whoa!!  Slow down people let's not all gang up on me.  lol  I was congratulating Tiffany who is also applying for Med Tech and pointing out how lucky she is that her application has moved along so quickly.  I'm sorry I made it too much about me.
> 
> About 7 weeks ago my RC telephoned DnD (in my presence) for my medical records from 1989.  My medical had been scheduled in April for May 8th but was deferred until that documentation could arrive.   I'm quite familiar with the hurry up and wait process but honestly, I could have walked to Ottawa and back in this time frame and got them myself.
> 
> Loachman, you're quite correct I have no experience in recruiting, but would greatly appreciate your professional experience and recommendation.  From your expedience in recruiting what is the average timeline for the return of these documents from DnD?
> 
> And folks, there should be a standard.  There's a standard for everything else, why not this?
> 
> *Again, BIG congrats to TiffanyOx for completing an application in what seems to be record time as opposed to most other who have posted "Application Samples" on this thread.*
> 
> srvn2sv



after my medical it took 3 weeks for my forms to be sent back to my local recruiting office. I called the office for an update and he said they were in the mail headed back so he booked my interview. I had no medical problems or medication to report to them so my medical was very easy for them to approve I suppose


----------



## Tiffany0x

srvn2sv said:
			
		

> Whoa!!  Slow down people let's not all gang up on me.  lol  I was congratulating Tiffany who is also applying for Med Tech and pointing out how lucky she is that her application has moved along so quickly.  I'm sorry I made it too much about me.
> 
> About 7 weeks ago my RC telephoned DnD (in my presence) for my medical records from 1989.  My medical had been scheduled in April for May 8th but was deferred until that documentation could arrive.   I'm quite familiar with the hurry up and wait process but honestly, I could have walked to Ottawa and back in this time frame and got them myself.
> 
> Loachman, you're quite correct I have no experience in recruiting, but would greatly appreciate your professional experience and recommendation.  From your expedience in recruiting what is the average timeline for the return of these documents from DnD?
> 
> And folks, there should be a standard.  There's a standard for everything else, why not this?
> 
> *Again, BIG congrats to TiffanyOx for completing an application in what seems to be record time as opposed to most other who have posted "Application Samples" on this thread.*
> 
> srvn2sv



I'm a nurse, and also an Advanced Medical First Responder through St. John Ambulance who is soon going to be a First Aid instructor. 

Depends on your qualifications.


----------



## admky

*****UPDATE*****


Recruiting centre: ONLINE/Oshawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Military Police
Trade choice 2: Artillery Soldier
Applied: January 2012
File sent to CFRC: February 2012 
First contact: April 20, 2013
CFAT: May 21, 2013
Medical: June 11, 2013
Interview: June 25, 2013
Merit listed: waiting..
Position offered: waiting..
swearing in: waiting..
BMQ: waiting..

Got the call for my interview! cant wait!


----------



## Tralax

admky said:
			
		

> *****UPDATE*****
> 
> 
> Recruiting centre: ONLINE/Oshawa
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: Military Police
> Trade choice 2: Artillery Soldier
> Applied: January 2012
> File sent to CFRC: February 2012
> First contact: April 20, 2013
> CFAT: May 21, 2013
> Medical: June 11, 2013
> Interview: June 25, 2013
> Merit listed: waiting..
> Position offered: waiting..
> swearing in: waiting..
> BMQ: waiting..
> 
> Got the call for my interview! cant wait!



Grats!!


----------



## SeR

srvn2sv said:
			
		

> And folks, there should be a standard.  There's a standard for everything else, why not this?



You might want to explain _your_ definition of "standard." I'm no recruiter, but I'm more than certain that there are standards throughout the application process that they must follow.


----------



## theforcewithin

Great thread. Thanks for posting, everyone. Really helps me gauge the process time. Here's mine thus far:

Recruiting Centre: Online/Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade choice 1: Public Affairs Officer
Trade choice 2: Training Development Officer
Applied: Online, January 14, 2013
File sent to CFRC: January 2013
First contact: February 28, 2013
Contact for secondary paperwork: March 7, 2013
CFAT: May 2, 2013
Reliability Screening/Interview: May 21, 2013
References contacted: May-June 2013
Background check: May-present (Extra background check needed because I lived in the UK.) 
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Merit listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
Basic Training: TBD

Next step for me as of the end of my RS/Interview is to wait for a call if more information is needed and/or to schedule the Medical and Interview.

Several things to note here as well. As I lived in another country for more than 6 months, there's an extra background check that has to be done. On paper, it says that it can take from 10-18 months, but my counsellors have informed me it shouldn't take that long, especially if the country is willing to provide that information. The CFRC in Toronto, particularly the counsellors I've been working with, have been doing their very best in putting my app through and, since it's England specifically, I don't think it should take that long. Nevertheless, I'll keep my eye out on the timeline for the background check with the extra step and update the post just in case anyone else has to have a further BG check. (What might also help is to provide your own criminal background check from the foreign country and submit it to the RC when appropriate.)

Another thing to keep in mind, as my counsellors have told me, is that the two positions that I applied for a) rarely open up - one or two just get hired here and there and b) only have one or two intakes per year. (If I miss the PAO deadline for June, the TDO opening is in November, which isn't too bad since I still have a lot more steps to go through anyway. For the case of TDO, I've been informed that Basic will most likely start after December, around the spring of 2014.) So I guess if your application is taking a while, the factor might not be related to your credentials or experience, but related to when the hiring time is for your trade(s).

From some of the other applicants I spoke to, the timeline for their application pretty much matched mine. Not sure of the intake dates, frequencies, and quantities of their chosen trades, but it's good to know that my app's process is similar to others'. Keeping my fingers crossed I'm still found suitable to serve and prepping hard in the meantime!


----------



## cjette1

Recruiting Centre: Calgary, Alberta
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application Date: April 20, 2013
Date Application sent to CFRC: May 29, 2013
CFAT: July 4th, 2013
Interview: July 4th, 2013
Medical: July 10th, 2013
Merit Listed:
Position offered:
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins: 

It seems to be moving a long quite nicely. I'm not sure how the other CFRC's are but the people at CFRC Calgary have been pretty accommodating.


----------



## Hax24

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: October 29, 2012
CFAT: December 4th, 2012
Interview: December 16, 2012
Medical: December 16th, 2012
PT Test: December 16th, 2012
File Closed, Reopened: Feb 1st, 2013
Background/References Complete: May 1, 2013
Position offered: ---
Swearing in: ---
Basic Training Begins: --- 

It seems my process, especially the background check, has taken longer than average. I have not lived out of country, and I do not have any relatives out of country, but I have been to the Middle East. Could this have been the issue? Also, is it possible that I could start BMQ this Fall, or is it too late already?


----------



## estoguy

estoguy said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Online/Barrie
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer- DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot
> Trade Choice 2: ACSO
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: July 2011 (Originally)
> CFAT: End of July 2011
> Reapplication date: Jan 2012 (Online), Third time: April 29, 2013
> Interview booked: Second application: April 30 2012 (passed for Pilot and Armour Officer), Third Application: June 6, 2013 (passed for Pilot)
> Medical booked: Second Application: May 9 2012, Third Application: July 3, 2013
> Position Offered:
> Merit Listed:
> Basic Training Begins:
> 
> Third and likely final kick at the can.  Got my sleep study months earlier thanks to a cancellation. Awaiting official results, but the nurse sounded positive the morning after.  I think the tonsillectomy and losing weight paid off.  Just waiting for my stuff to be sent back down to the Barrie RC.  Was told there might be some combat arms DEO positions open. Will see when I'm back at the RC. Once again, its time to hurry up and wait!  :nod:



Passed interview for pilot again on June 6, and have medical booked for July 3.  Had a good meeting with my sleep study doctor, and my apnea has much improved - to the point of of not needing actual treatment.  However, its still mild, and not sure how they'll look at it.  On the up side, the doctor said that more improvement in my physical condition will only help.  Medical does look at things case by case, so I'm hoping they'll rule in my favor.  Cross fingers for me!


----------



## Zhang

Why is everyone re-applying year after year? I thought once you are on the merit list, it's only a matter of time before you get an offer.

Is it true that if you are not offered a job during the fiscal/calendar year, you are off the merit list and you have to re-apply again the following year.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Zhang said:
			
		

> Why is everyone re-applying year after year? I thought once you are on the merit list, it's only a matter of time before you get an offer.
> 
> Is it true that if you are not offered a job during the fiscal/calendar year, you are off the merit list and you have to re-apply again the following year.



In many cases an applicant needs to reapply because their file closed before they became competitive enough to secure a job offer.  Unfortunately, just because an applicant is merit-listed does not guarantee them employment. If you are unsure as to the specifics regarding becoming merit-listed and how the list works, there are several threads among the _Recruiting_ forums to help you.


----------



## Zhang

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> In many cases an applicant needs to reapply because their file closed before they became competitive enough to secure a job offer.  Unfortunately, just because an applicant is merit-listed does not guarantee them employment. If you are unsure as to the specifics regarding becoming merit-listed and how the list works, there are several threads among the _Recruiting_ forums to help you.




I was told that my application is competitive in the interview, but it's been over a month since I got merit listed. I know there are guys/girls out there who have waited a lot longer than I have. But I'm beginning to wonder what if I don't get an offer this year, should I apply again next year with upgraded resume? Would they actually remove me from the merit list/close my file?


----------



## estoguy

theforcewithin said:
			
		

> Great thread. Thanks for posting, everyone. Really helps me gauge the process time. Here's mine thus far:
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Online/Toronto
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade choice 1: Public Affairs Officer
> Trade choice 2: Training Development Officer
> Applied: Online, January 14, 2013
> File sent to CFRC: January 2013
> First contact: February 28, 2013
> Contact for secondary paperwork: March 7, 2013
> CFAT: May 2, 2013
> Reliability Screening/Interview: May 21, 2013
> References contacted: May-June 2013
> Background check: May-present (Extra background check needed because I lived in the UK.)
> Medical: TBD
> Interview: TBD
> Merit listed: TBD
> Position offered: TBD
> Swearing in: TBD
> Basic Training: TBD
> 
> Next step for me as of the end of my RS/Interview is to wait for a call if more information is needed and/or to schedule the Medical and Interview.
> 
> Several things to note here as well. As I lived in another country for more than 6 months, there's an extra background check that has to be done. On paper, it says that it can take from 10-18 months, but my counsellors have informed me it shouldn't take that long, especially if the country is willing to provide that information. The CFRC in Toronto, particularly the counsellors I've been working with, have been doing their very best in putting my app through and, since it's England specifically, I don't think it should take that long. Nevertheless, I'll keep my eye out on the timeline for the background check with the extra step and update the post just in case anyone else has to have a further BG check. (What might also help is to provide your own criminal background check from the foreign country and submit it to the RC when appropriate.)
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind, as my counsellors have told me, is that the two positions that I applied for a) rarely open up - one or two just get hired here and there and b) only have one or two intakes per year. (If I miss the PAO deadline for June, the TDO opening is in November, which isn't too bad since I still have a lot more steps to go through anyway. For the case of TDO, I've been informed that Basic will most likely start after December, around the spring of 2014.) So I guess if your application is taking a while, the factor might not be related to your credentials or experience, but related to when the hiring time is for your trade(s).
> 
> From some of the other applicants I spoke to, the timeline for their application pretty much matched mine. Not sure of the intake dates, frequencies, and quantities of their chosen trades, but it's good to know that my app's process is similar to others'. Keeping my fingers crossed I'm still found suitable to serve and prepping hard in the meantime!



Good luck with those trades... they are tough to get into from what I've heard as well. I'd thought about TDO, but was advised its easier to get into once into the Forces - its difficult to get in "off the street".  Most people get in via transfer from what I've been told.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Zhang said:
			
		

> I was told that my application is competitive in the interview, but it's been over a month since I got merit listed. I know there are guys/girls out there who have waited a lot longer than I have. But I'm beginning to wonder what if I don't get an offer this year, should I apply again next year with upgraded resume? Would they actually remove me from the merit list/close my file?



My process so far: I have been going through the application process for approx. 21mths now. I have been merit-listed since Oct. 2012. I am currently awaiting acceptance to what is called a MPAC (specific to the trade I've applied to--the final stage of the hiring process for my trade). Certain trades are more difficult to get into than others; therefore, more competitive due to the volume of applicants vs positions available, among other reasons. Based on what I've come to learn on this site and by speaking with various members (recruiting and otherwise), some applicants get through the process very quickly, but right now the majority do not.

Ideally, you should receive notification if your file is about to close and you haven't received a job offer.  However, sometimes this has not been the case. IMO, it's best to stay in regular contact with your file manager/MCC. I usually keep in basic contact with mine every 4-6 weeks. (In the beginning it was more often, because I had more questions. Sometimes I'm also in contact more frequently if I'd like to confirm information floating around the rumour mill regarding my trade.) 

You won't need to re-apply unless your file officially closes (and in some cases reopening the file can be very straight-forward), but in terms of updating your credentials, speak to your file manager/MCC about the updates. He/she will inform you what steps need to be taken next.  I can't tell you if and/or when you will or won't receive an offer. But if your file closes, yes, I believe you are removed from the merit list and must interview again. (You will not need to re-write the CFAT.)


----------



## Zhang

Thanks for replying, BeyondTheNow. I truly hope that you get your offer soon. And that was really good advice, I'm going to call my file manager next week.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Zhang said:
			
		

> Thanks for replying, BeyondTheNow. I truly hope that you get your offer soon. And that was really good advice, I'm going to call my file manager next week.



Best of luck to you as well.


----------



## Loachman

srvn2sv said:
			
		

> Loachman, you're quite correct I have no experience in recruiting, but would greatly appreciate your professional experience and recommendation.  From your expedience in recruiting what is the average timeline for the return of these documents from DnD?



Different occupations have different recruiting ctriteria, so the application processes for each, devoid of any other variables, will take varying times.

Different occupations will have different numbers of vacancies, if they have any vacancies at all, and therefore be more or less competitive than other occupations. That will vary the length of the application/acceptance process.

Different people will have different personal characteristics and backgrounds that can influence the duration of the application/acceptance process.

Some variables will change over time. War can speed the process up, especially for in-demand occupations. It can also slow it down, as more applicants compete for the number of slots available. Economic conditions can slow it or speed it up as well.

With all of the possible variations and combinations thereof, it is impossible to give an average length of time that has any meaning whatsoever. It takes as long as it takes per individual applicant.



			
				srvn2sv said:
			
		

> And folks, there should be a standard.  There's a standard for everything else, why not this?



There are standard processes, but no standard durations thereof as there cannot be.

What do you want?

"X" business days or an application is rejected outright? "X" business days or an applicant is accepted without security checks or special medical considerations being completed?

Be patient.

There should be a standard for that.


----------



## Stiman

Recruiting centre: Ottawa, ON
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade choice 1: Engineer Officer
Trade choice 2: EME Officer
Trade Choice 3: MARS Officer
Applied: April 09 2013
File sent to CFRC: May 13, 2013
First contact: May 21, 2013
Dropped off forms: May 24, 2013
CFAT: Feb 2006
TSD Test: June 11, 2013
Medical: June 19, 2013
Interview: June 19, 2013
Position offered:
swearing in:
BMOQ:

I added MARS officer to my choices before my interview. Now everything is done as far as the recruiting process goes. I was cleared medically on the spot too which is good. Now I wait until July 25th for selections. Hopefully off to basic in September.


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

I have a question about how competitive combat trades are. From reading these forums I had gotten the impression that combat trades were very competitive. At my interview (for the navy) my recruiter was saying how there weren't a lot of spots open in my trades so I may want to re interview if I don't get an offer this summer. He told me that there were 120ish spots open for infantry and 80 for armoured. I was shocked there were that many open, when I told him I thought they were hard to get in to he said that they weren't hard to get in to at all. Whats the deal?


----------



## Stiman

I would believe what the recruiter says above what you hear on these forums.


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

Stiman said:
			
		

> I would believe what the recruiter says above what you hear on these forums.



that's what I was thinking, it was just strange because it was complete opposite from what people were saying but I guess it was just rumours.


----------



## Ducam

People mainly say that because so many people apply to those spots


----------



## Stiman

From what I gather, there are more spots available for those as well.


----------



## srvn2sv

Loachman,

Thank you.

"Recruiting Centres should issue the waiting-period-appropriate quantity of sedatives to all applicants."  How many sedatives should I be prescribed?  lol


----------



## JamesKEDU

theforcewithin said:
			
		

> Great thread. Thanks for posting, everyone. Really helps me gauge the process time. Here's mine thus far:
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Online/Toronto
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade choice 1: Public Affairs Officer
> Trade choice 2: Training Development Officer
> Applied: Online, January 14, 2013
> File sent to CFRC: January 2013
> First contact: February 28, 2013
> Contact for secondary paperwork: March 7, 2013
> CFAT: May 2, 2013
> Reliability Screening/Interview: May 21, 2013
> References contacted: May-June 2013
> Background check: May-present (Extra background check needed because I lived in the UK.)
> Medical: TBD
> Interview: TBD
> Merit listed: TBD
> Position offered: TBD
> Swearing in: TBD
> Basic Training: TBD
> 
> Next step for me as of the end of my RS/Interview is to wait for a call if more information is needed and/or to schedule the Medical and Interview.
> 
> Several things to note here as well. As I lived in another country for more than 6 months, there's an extra background check that has to be done. On paper, it says that it can take from 10-18 months, but my counsellors have informed me it shouldn't take that long, especially if the country is willing to provide that information. The CFRC in Toronto, particularly the counsellors I've been working with, have been doing their very best in putting my app through and, since it's England specifically, I don't think it should take that long. Nevertheless, I'll keep my eye out on the timeline for the background check with the extra step and update the post just in case anyone else has to have a further BG check. (What might also help is to provide your own criminal background check from the foreign country and submit it to the RC when appropriate.)
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind, as my counsellors have told me, is that the two positions that I applied for a) rarely open up - one or two just get hired here and there and b) only have one or two intakes per year. (If I miss the PAO deadline for June, the TDO opening is in November, which isn't too bad since I still have a lot more steps to go through anyway. For the case of TDO, I've been informed that Basic will most likely start after December, around the spring of 2014.) So I guess if your application is taking a while, the factor might not be related to your credentials or experience, but related to when the hiring time is for your trade(s).
> 
> From some of the other applicants I spoke to, the timeline for their application pretty much matched mine. Not sure of the intake dates, frequencies, and quantities of their chosen trades, but it's good to know that my app's process is similar to others'. Keeping my fingers crossed I'm still found suitable to serve and prepping hard in the meantime!



Just out of curiosity, how long after your presec and ti interview were you informed that you needed a security clearance pre-assessment? I studied for a year in Australia and my file is currently being assessed on whether I need to get it done or not. It has been a little more than month since my presec interview.


----------



## anneadit

Cleared my CFAT today and booked my medical and interview. CFAT was a humbling experience. I went in overconfident since I just finished Engineering and came out blaming my lack of sleep. Still pissed about it


Recruiting Centre: CFVRC
Local Recruiting Centre: Toronto RC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Communications and Electronics (Air) Engineer
Trade Choice 3: EME
Online Application Date: April 7, 2013
Date Application sent to Toronto RC: June 14, 2013
Paperwork Submitted: June 20th, 2013
CFAT: June 25th, 2013
Interview: July 3rd, 2013
Medical: July 2nd, 2013
Position offered:
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## JM2345

Also did my CFAT today with around 10 other young hopefuls at the New Westminster, BC recruiting center. It was a lot of fun hanging out with those guys chatting it up. Then we got serious and filled out some paperwork, and did our CFATs and "TSD Personality Inventory". Then we got to hang out and relax a bit again after stressing out from the CFAT. 

A few guys seemed to breeze through it, and a few were close to having panic attacks. That doesn't mean anyone reading this who is getting ready to write theirs should start freaking out. Do your best, and if it isn't enough for the trades you want, they will schedule you for a re-write down the road and you will know what you need to study more for the next time.

So this is what my timeline looks like now:

Recruiting Centre: New Westminster (Originally applied online)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Airborne Electronic Sensor Operator (AES OP)
Trade Choice 2: Aerospace Control Operator (AC OP)
Trade Choice 3: Army Communication & Information Systems Specialist (ACISS)
Application Date: March 18, 2013
Initial Contact: May 9th, 2013
CFAT Completed : June 25, 2013
Medical : Scheduled for July 9th, 2013 (Parts 1 And 2 same day)


----------



## CFBigMike

Hey everyone. I don't know about the rest of you, but I can't wait to leave my current boring job. Pumped to be in the CF.


Recruiting centre: ONLINE/Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade choice 2: Armored Soldier 
Applied: August 2012
File sent to CFRC: April 2012
First contact: April 11, 2013
CFAT: April 18, 2013
Interview: May 16, 2013
Medical: May 16, 2013
Merit listed: June 13, 2013
Position offered: waiting..
swearing in: waiting..
BMQ: waiting..


----------



## Stiman

I feel the same. Can't wait to get to basic!


----------



## Cbbmtt

JM2345 said:
			
		

> Also did my CFAT today with around 10 other young hopefuls at the New Westminster, BC recruiting center. It was a lot of fun hanging out with those guys chatting it up. Then we got serious and filled out some paperwork, and did our CFATs and "TSD Personality Inventory". Then we got to hang out and relax a bit again after stressing out from the CFAT.
> 
> A few guys seemed to breeze through it, and a few were close to having panic attacks. That doesn't mean anyone reading this who is getting ready to write theirs should start freaking out. Do your best, and if it isn't enough for the trades you want, they will schedule you for a re-write down the road and you will know what you need to study more for the next time.
> 
> So this is what my timeline looks like now:
> 
> Recruiting Centre: New Westminster (Originally applied online)
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Airborne Electronic Sensor Operator (AES OP)
> Trade Choice 2: Aerospace Control Operator (AC OP)
> Trade Choice 3: Army Communication & Information Systems Specialist (ACISS)
> Application Date: March 18, 2013
> Initial Contact: May 9th, 2013
> CFAT Completed : June 25, 2013
> Medical : Scheduled for July 9th, 2013 (Parts 1 And 2 same day)



We have a similar timeline location and career choices, just waiting for the medical call. I was told the ac op position was closed, so I picked Navcom. Good luck to you.


----------



## DAA

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> I was told the ac op position was closed, so I picked Navcom. Good luck to you.



AC Op is wide OPEN.  Don't know why they told it was closed.


----------



## NavComm87

yamahaguitarguy said:
			
		

> He told me that there were 120ish spots open for infantry and 80 for armoured. I was shocked there were that many open, when I told him I thought they were hard to get in to he said that they weren't hard to get in to at all. Whats the deal?



IMO, that's still a pretty competitive trade. I've seen stats that say that the CF receive over 30,000 applications each year. If they have 120 openings for infantry, your (basic) odds are 120/30,000 (or 0.4%).

Edited: basic Math fail.


----------



## Stiman

Is that 30,000 reg force or does that include reserves?

How many of the 30,000 are Officer apps?

Either way, it's a lot better odds than 120/30,000.

You gotta figure that a number of those 30,000 get cut somewhere along the way for not being competitive enough. And some quit the process along the way cause they change their minds.


----------



## kevincanada

Stiman said:
			
		

> Is that 30,000 reg force or does that include reserves?
> 
> How many of the 30,000 are Officer apps?
> 
> Either way, it's a lot better odds than 120/30,000.
> 
> You gotta figure that a number of those 30,000 get cut somewhere along the way for not being competitive enough. And some quit the process along the way cause they change their minds.



umm.. wasn't that 30,000 total for the CF as a whole?  Also I believe DAA said that was a understatement and the number is north of 40,000


----------



## NavComm87

Stiman said:
			
		

> Is that 30,000 reg force or does that include reserves?
> 
> How many of the 30,000 are Officer apps?
> 
> Either way, it's a lot better odds than 120/30,000.
> 
> You gotta figure that a number of those 30,000 get cut somewhere along the way for not being competitive enough. And some quit the process along the way cause they change their minds.



30,000 applicants in RegF and PRes. The article wasn't specific enough about Officers vs NCM. And yes, a number of those applicants will likely not be competitive enough.

This was posted somewhere else on this forum: http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/tml/article-eng.asp?id=28&y=2013&m=06


I agree, the odds are WAY better than 0.4%. I'm only trying to make a point that 100-200 positions is not a lot considering how many applicants there are in a given year.

Edited: because I suck at math.


----------



## Stiman

Take a look at this figure:
http://www.oag-bvg.gc.ca/internet/English/att_20060502xe08_e_14438.html


----------



## Stiman

Looks like around a third of those 30,000 will be dropped before merit listed. That significantly changes the odds.


----------



## Goodeman

And that was just in 2006 when the economy was decent and the war in Afghanistan was still raging.


----------



## Stiman

Are you saying those drop out rates would be different now?


----------



## Goodeman

I would Imagine so. Crappy economy=more competition for less jobs in the Forces.


----------



## NavComm87

Stiman said:
			
		

> Are you saying those drop out rates would be different now?



I believe the competition is more fierce than in 2006, so Yes.


----------



## Goodeman

I have heard that out of every 10 applicants for Infantry, only 1 actually gets a job offer. I don't know about other trades.


----------



## Stiman

I agree it is more competitive.

However, I don't think that the drop out rates as indicated on at the link I posted would be different.


----------



## kevincanada

Goodeman said:
			
		

> I have heard that out of every 10 applicants for Infantry, only 1 actually gets a job offer. I don't know about other trades.



Everyone wants infantry.  This is not surprising.


----------



## Stiman

There are a lot more spots for infantry as well so.


----------



## Stiman

Also, is it 10 applicants for every one spot or 10 merit listed applicants for every one spot?


----------



## NavComm87

Stiman said:
			
		

> Looks like around a third of those 30,000 will be dropped before merit listed. That significantly changes the odds.



I don't see anything on this link about merit listing. Only final offers.

And, correct me if I'm wrong, but (1200 + 1600 + 950 + 1200 + 3800) / 13500 = 64.8% 

I don't see where you're getting this third of 30,000. There's only 4,000 positions per year from what I understand.

So according to this chart, only 35.2% of applicants receive job offers.


----------



## NavComm87

Stiman said:
			
		

> There are a lot more spots for infantry as well so.



Someone earlier posted there are about 120 openings for Inf. I'm pretty sure there are over 500 openings for ACISS.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Cbbmtt

Meanwhile back to the topic of "Application Process Samples" ;0)

Recruiting centre: New West
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Aesop
Trade choice 2: NavCom
Tade Choice 3: ComRes
Applied: Mar 27th 2013
File sent to CFRC: May 9th, 2013
First contact: May 16th, 2013
CFAT: Wrote in 2002-2003 Passed.
Medical: July 3rd, 2013
Interview: Waiting
Position offered: Waiting
Enrollment/swearing in: Waiting


----------



## Stiman

NavComm87 said:
			
		

> And, correct me if I'm wrong, but (1200 + 1600 + 950 + 1200 + 3800) / 13500 = 64.8%



100-64.8=35.2 like I said, about a third. Says a third in the link as well.

What I'm saying is that if you get on the merit list, you're in a much smaller group of people that didn't get dropped during the application process. Therefore you are no longer competing with all the applicants but the ones that were merit listed. Which bring me to my original argument that your not competing against 30,000 anymore and your odds are a lot better.


----------



## Goodeman

The thing about the merit list is that people are ALWAYS being added to it.


----------



## JM2345

Goodeman said:
			
		

> The thing about the merit list is that people are ALWAYS being added to it.



People are ALWAYS being removed from it too. 

Withdrawn applications, enrollment, changing trade choices, and more.

But this topic about competition is probably better for it's own thread, not this one. Anyways, I know we all like to know these numbers about competition, but they really don't mean anything to us applicants in the end. There is just too many variables for it to even be close to useful in coming to any conclusion on the subject of competition for a position.


----------



## Cbbmtt

JM2345 said:
			
		

> People are ALWAYS being removed from it too.
> 
> Withdrawn applications, enrollment, changing trade choices, and more.
> 
> But this topic about competition is probably better for it's own thread, not this one. Anyways, I know we all like to know these numbers about competition, but they really don't mean anything to us applicants in the end. There is just too many variables for it to even be close to useful in coming to any conclusion on the subject of competition for a position.



 :goodpost:


----------



## NavComm87

JM2345 said:
			
		

> People are ALWAYS being removed from it too.
> 
> Withdrawn applications, enrollment, changing trade choices, and more.
> 
> But this topic about competition is probably better for it's own thread, not this one. Anyways, I know we all like to know these numbers about competition, but they really don't mean anything to us applicants in the end. There is just too many variables for it to even be close to useful in coming to any conclusion on the subject of competition for a position.



I agree... back to application samples! Best of luck to everyone in the process... waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## Blndiebby

I have been thinking about applying to the Military for a couple of years now and finally took the plunge last night and started the application process.

Recruiting centre: Online
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade choice 2: 
Tade Choice 3: 
Applied: June 25, 2013
File sent to CFRC: 
First contact: 
CFAT: 
Medical: 
Interview: 
Position offered: 
Enrollment/swearing in:


----------



## Stiman

Good luck!


----------



## Delaney1986

Delaney1986 said:
			
		

> Maybe posting this will get me some luck!
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Fredericton, NB
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: MP (Military Police)
> Trade Choice 2: Int Op
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: March 2013 (Online)
> CFAT Completed : A loooong time ago, 2009 I believe.
> Interview completed:
> Medical Completed: May 28th - waiting for approval from Ottawa to continue with my application
> MPAC:
> Position offered:
> Swearing in:
> Basic Training Begins:
> 
> Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Bassil_Inf

Update: My original medical was cancelled June 6th because CFRC didn`t send in my results to Ottawa at that time. It`s been sent on June 19th and I JUST GOT THE CALL FROM THE CFRC booking in my final test, the medical July 2nd!
Recruiting Center: Toronto, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserves
Unit: Lorne Scots A Coy
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: April 01, 2013
First Contact: April 01, 2013
CFAT Date: April 15th, 2013 - *passed*
Interview: April 18, 2013 - *passed*
Physical: June 3rd, 2013 - *passed*
Medical: - July 2nd, 2013
Tests Completed: -  CFAT, Interview, Physical
Position Offered:  - 
Basic Training Begins: September


----------



## cbak11s

Recruiting Center: Hamilton, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2: Artillery Officer
Application Date: April 25, 2013
First Contact: June 23, 2013
CFAT Date: June 24, 2013 - *passed*
Interview: July 17, 2013  
Medical: - July 17, 2013
Tests Completed: -  CFAT
Position Offered: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered:  - TBD
Basic Training Begins: TBD


My journey so far.


----------



## tenspeed

General Information:
Recruiting Centre: Kingston, ON
Regular / Reserve: Regular
Officer / NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ATIS Tech
Trade Choice 2: Met Tech
Trade Choice 3: AVS Tech

---

Application Timeline:
July 18, 2012 - Applied Online
August 3, 2012 - Application Transferred to CFRC
August 8, 2012 - First Contact
August 16, 2012 - CFAT
August 22, 2012 - submit Security Clearance Form TBS/SCT 330-60E, required because my wife is from the USA
September 4, 2012 - security clearance passed
September 10, 2012 - Interview
September 11, 2012 - Medical, failed eye sight test, optometrist evaluation requested by CFRC
September 20, 2012 - submit optometrist evaluation to CFRC, medical file transferred to RMO in Ottawa for evaulation
_October 2012 to April 2013 - deemed unfit for service due to near-sightedness, underwent elective LASIK surgery to correct myopia, resubmit medical paperwork to RMO, details below_
April 29, 2013 - RS granted and Merit Listed
June 18, 2013 - Position Offered, Meteorological Technician
June 25, 2013 - Sworn In
July 8, 2013 - BMQ

---

Details of Medical Disqualification and LASIK Correction:
October 19, 2012 - letter issued from RMO in Ottawa informing me I was unfit for service due to extreme myopia (OD: -8.75-1.75x159, 6/400 uncorrected) (OS: -8.00-2.00x014, 6/400 uncorrected)
October 24, 2012 - consultation for LASIK correction at LASIK MD
November 30, 2012 - elective ACW LASIK surgery to correct myopia in both eyes
_December 2012 to March 2013 - CF requisite 90 day waiting period between refractive surgery and submitting evaulation of results to RMO_
March 7, 2013 - ophthalmological evaluation and submission of report on results of refractive surgery to RMO (OD: +0.75-0.75x020, 6/7 uncorrected) (OS: +0.5-0.25x105, 6/7 uncorrected)
April 5, 2013 - letter issued from RMO indicating that my medical status had been changed to meeting the Common Enrolment Medical Standard

Note: The WO who handled all the medical processes at my RC did an amazing job guiding me through that part of recruitment.

---

This thread has been a great source of information for me and I'm so glad it's finally my time to add to the list.  I hope someone finds the details I provided useful!


----------



## reganm

Here is my application as of this point:

Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Application Date: January 10, 2013
Application Transferred to CFRC Victoria: February 14, 2013
CFAT Date: March 17th, 2013 (PASS)
Interview: April 11, 2013 
Medical: - March 17th, 2013 (PASS)
Tests Completed: -  CFAT
Position Offered: NO - when all my tests were completed the MARS trade was closed at that time, so they encouraged me to look at Pilot or AEC. I wanted to then go for AEC officer (DEO).

Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Control Officer (AEC)
Application Date: April 15, 2013
CFAT Date: March 17th, 2013 (PASS)
AEC Interview: April 18, 2013 
General Medical: March 17th, 2013 (PASS)
Initial Aircrew Medical: April 24, 2013 (Sent to Ottawa - PASS)
AEC Aircrew Selection Tests (Trenton, ON): June 19-21, 2013 (PASS)
Merit Listed: Should be on sometime next week
Selection date AEC: July 25, 2013 
Enrollment: TBA
BMOQ: TBA

Crossing my fingers
Cheers
M


----------



## Dlaws90

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Application Date: September 09, 2012
Sent in documents/paperwork: October 15, 2012
Transferred to CFRC Toronto: April 19, 2013
Aptitude Test: May 28, 2013
Medical: June 3, 2013
Interview: June 12, 2013
Merit Listed: June 12, 2013
Position Offered: Infantry
Enrollment/Swear in: August 14, 2013
BMQ Begins: August 19, 2013

* Got the call this morning. It's gonna be a long next 51 days. Gotta use this time to tie up some loose ends though.


----------



## Moon

Good job!


----------



## cbak11s

Dlaws90 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: September 09, 2012
> Sent in documents/paperwork: October 15, 2012
> Transferred to CFRC Toronto: April 19, 2013
> Aptitude Test: May 28, 2013
> Medical: June 3, 2013
> Interview: June 12, 2013
> Merit Listed: June 12, 2013
> Position Offered: Infantry
> Enrollment/Swear in: August 14, 2013
> BMQ Begins: August 19, 2013
> 
> * Got the call this morning. It's gonna be a long next 51 days. Gotta use this time to tie up some loose ends though.




Congrats! All the best in the infantry!


----------



## Zhang

Dlaws90 said:
			
		

> Interview: June 12, 2013
> Merit Listed: June 12, 2013
> Position Offered: Infantry



Wow, this has to be the record process time between interview date and the position offering date. Roughly 2.5 weeks. 

Congrats, buddy, all the best.


----------



## Verge1993

Dlaws90 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: September 09, 2012
> Sent in documents/paperwork: October 15, 2012
> Transferred to CFRC Toronto: April 19, 2013
> Aptitude Test: May 28, 2013
> Medical: June 3, 2013
> Interview: June 12, 2013
> Merit Listed: June 12, 2013
> Position Offered: Infantry
> Enrollment/Swear in: August 14, 2013
> BMQ Begins: August 19, 2013
> 
> * Got the call this morning. It's gonna be a long next 51 days. Gotta use this time to tie up some loose ends though.



Mine and yours are almost Identical. Hope I hear something real soon.

Recruiting centre: Corner Brook, NL
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Artillery Soldier
Applied: Nov 9th 2012
File sent to CFRC: Feb 26th, 2013
First contact: Feb 26th, 2013
CFAT: Wrote in 2011-2012 Passed.
Medical: Jun 12th, 2013
Interview: Jun 12th, 2013
Position offered: Waiting
Enrollment/swearing in: Waiting


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

hey guys I have a question about ranking of trades I selected. I am merit listed and now would like to be chosen for the trade I have on my #3 spot. Do you think I should call and get it switched to #1 or does it not matter? I know when you're merit listed your are eligible for all trades you picked so I suppose it probably doesn't matter?


----------



## JoPelle

Just a question about selection date.
My RC told me that I was merit listed and that the selection date for my trade was July 8th. Does that mean that they do the selection from July 8th to (...) or they do the selection this day and make the call during the rest of the week? Ive search on the forum but I havent found the answer to my question. Thank you


----------



## Verge1993

JoPelle said:
			
		

> Just a question about selection date.
> My RC told me that I was merit listed and that the selection date for my trade was July 8th. Does that mean that they do the selection from July 8th to (...) or they do the selection this day and make the call during the rest of the week? I've search on the forum but I haven't found the answer to my question. Thank you



I was told that the selection date is usually done 45-60 days prior to the start of a BMQ serial and I know for this fall one course starts August 19th. What is the trade you are going in for?


----------



## mariomike

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> What is the trade you are going in for?



http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/13064/post-1233558.html#msg1233558


----------



## Verge1993

mariomike said:
			
		

> http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/13064/post-1233558.html#msg1233558



Combat Engineer. That sheds some light on my situation also if that trade doesn't start choosing people until July 8th. My seconds choice is Combat Engineer.


----------



## Dlaws90

cbak11s said:
			
		

> Congrats! All the best in the infantry!



Thanks! It should be an interesting experience!


----------



## Dlaws90

Zhang said:
			
		

> Wow, this has to be the record process time between interview date and the position offering date. Roughly 2.5 weeks.
> 
> Congrats, buddy, all the best.



I know right? I was thinking hopefully I'd get the call before the new year. It surprised me that it happened so quickly! It seemed like it took forever to get my file transferred and then everything just flew by in a month. Thanks! Good luck with your application as well.


----------



## Goodeman

What regiment?


----------



## Dlaws90

Goodeman said:
			
		

> What regiment?



I was told PPCLI, not sure if that will change. I was hoping to get a say in that decision. But I'm just glad to be in. So I suppose it will be Edmonton or Shilo afterwards.


----------



## MikeL

Dlaws90 said:
			
		

> I was told PPCLI, not sure if that will change. I was hoping to get a say in that decision. But I'm just glad to be in. So I suppose it will be Edmonton or Shilo afterwards.



Did you ask for PPCLI, or just say you were open to any regiment?

If they offered you a position for Infantry NCM with regimental affiliation of PPCLI it won't change(unless you request a change later on).


----------



## Dlaws90

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Did you ask for PPCLI, or just say you were open to any regiment?



It was probably on one of the forms. I know I never asked for any regiment specifically. Maybe I should learn to read things more carefully from now on?  :facepalm:
I would have rather stayed in Ontario, but I'm open for going across the country.


----------



## Verge1993

Dlaws90 said:
			
		

> It was probably on one of the forms. I know I never asked for any regiment specifically. Maybe I should learn to read things more carefully from now on?  :facepalm:
> I would have rather stayed in Ontario, but I'm open for going across the country.




I think you can request it later on. I know as soon as my interview was over my recruiter asked me "have you considered with Regimental affiliation you would like for Infantry? We have the Royal Canadian Regiment (RCR) stationed in Petawawa, ON as well as Gagetown, NB. Or the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry (PPCLI) out of Edmonton, AB and Shiloh, MB."

I told him I was thinking about RCR but I am still undecided.


----------



## MikeL

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> I think you can request it later on.



You should decide on a regiment and inform the CFRC during the process/before the job offer IMO.  If you are offered a position for PPCLI Infantry and accept it, you will be sent off to Wainwright/PPCLI Battle School(or Meaford for RCR, etc) after completing BMQ.  They are not going to ask you to pick a regiment during BMQ.  I know some pers have changed their minds and submitted memos while in Pat Pl or on course(DP1) and were able to change their regimental affiliation.


----------



## Verge1993

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> You should decide on a regiment and inform the CFRC during the process/before the job offer IMO.  If you are offered a position for PPCLI Infantry and accept it, you will be sent off to Wainwright/PPCLI Battle School(or Meaford for RCR, etc) after completing BMQ.  They are not going to ask you to pick a regiment during BMQ.  I know some pers have changed their minds and submitted memos while in Pat Pl or on course(DP1) and were able to change their regimental affiliation.




Can you just say It doesn't bother me were I would end up getting posted, or do you "need" to choose one?


----------



## RectorCR

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> You should decide on a regiment and inform the CFRC during the process/before the job offer IMO.  If you are offered a position for PPCLI Infantry and accept it, you will be sent off to Wainwright/PPCLI Battle School(or Meaford for RCR, etc) after completing BMQ.  They are not going to ask you to pick a regiment during BMQ.  I know some pers have changed their minds and submitted memos while in Pat Pl or on course(DP1) and were able to change their regimental affiliation.



Maybe this is because your talking about NCM's and I'm waiting for a position as an Infantry Officer but my impression was that you go through BMQ/BMOQ and then choose your regiment. Then from there I'd go to battle school in Gagetown, not Wainwright or Meaford. After that I'd be posted at my regiment (I want to go to Petawawa).
Am I way off or what?


----------



## MikeL

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> Can you just say It doesn't bother me were I would end up getting posted, or do you "need" to choose one?



I would assume you can just leave it open; Dlaws90 didn't select a regiment, and was able to go through the recruiting process without choosing one. 



			
				RectorCR said:
			
		

> Maybe this is because your talking about NCM's and I'm waiting for a position as an Infantry Officer but my impression was that you go through BMQ/BMOQ and then choose your regiment. Then from there I'd go to battle school in Gagetown, not Wainwright or Meaford. After that I'd be posted at my regiment (I want to go to Petawawa).
> Am I way off or what?



Infantry NCMs can choose their regiment in the recruiting process, and each regiment run's it's own DP1 course within their area.  Officers are different, they do not get to pick a regiment during the recruiting process.  As well, all Infantry officers train in Gagetown for their courses post BMOQ.  I believe during DP1.2 you will be asked for 3 posting preferences by battalion. During the last week of DP1.2 you will find out where you are going.


----------



## Goodeman

I wasn't asked which regiment I wanted. I just got PPCLI which was alright with me since that was the regiment I wanted. If you want a certain regiment Dlaws90, I would suggest letting you're CFRC know sooner, rather then later.


----------



## Dlaws90

Goodeman said:
			
		

> I wasn't asked which regiment I wanted. I just got PPCLI which was alright with me since that was the regiment I wanted. If you want a certain regiment Dlaws90, I would suggest letting you're CFRC know sooner, rather then later.



I've thought it over. At first I wanted to be closer to home. But I'm young and I've never been out west, so I figured being further away from home might be a good experience. I don't really have many obligations at home to fulfill at the moment. So I think I'll go there while I still can. 

Does anyone know if I were to finish my 3 year commitment and decide to sign on again would I have a chance to change regiments then?


----------



## korwynkim

Recruiting Centre: Online (Regina)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Aviation System Technician
Trade 2: Medical Technician
Trade 3: 
Application Date: November 30, 2012 (Documents sent in 2 weeks after)
First Contact: February 21
CFAT: March 28
Merit Listed: May 15
Position Offered: AVN Tech
Enrolment: TBA
Swearing in: TBA
BMQ: August 19

Finally got an offer ;D


----------



## MikeL

Dlaws90 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if I were to finish my 3 year commitment and decide to sign on again would I have a chance to change regiments then?




You can submit a memo at any time asking to change your regimental affiliation.


----------



## Verge1993

korwynkim said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Online (Regina)
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade 1: Aviation System Technician
> Trade 2: Medical Technician
> Trade 3:
> Application Date: November 30, 2012 (Documents sent in 2 weeks after)
> First Contact: February 21
> CFAT: March 28
> Merit Listed: May 15
> Position Offered: AVN Tech
> Enrolment: TBA
> Swearing in: TBA
> BMQ: August 19
> 
> Finally got an offer ;D




Congrats! Dlaws90 also got accepted for BMQ August 19th. 

Wish I would get a call soon


----------



## admky

*****UPDATE*****


Recruiting centre: ONLINE/Oshawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Military Police
Trade choice 2: Artillery Soldier
Applied: January 2012
File sent to CFRC: February 2012 
First contact: April 20, 2013
CFAT: May 21, 2013
Medical: June 11, 2013
Interview: June 25, 2013
Merit listed: June 25, 2013
Position offered: waiting..
swearing in: waiting..
BMQ: waiting..

hoping to get a call to start on August 19th!


----------



## Tiffany0x

korwynkim said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Online (Regina)
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade 1: Aviation System Technician
> Trade 2: Medical Technician
> Trade 3:
> Application Date: November 30, 2012 (Documents sent in 2 weeks after)
> First Contact: February 21
> CFAT: March 28
> Merit Listed: May 15
> Position Offered: AVN Tech
> Enrolment: TBA
> Swearing in: TBA
> BMQ: August 19
> 
> Finally got an offer ;D



CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## Secord91

Just got the call! Im going to be a Med Tech!!! Start basic Aug. 5th  woot, took me about a year from when I first applied.


----------



## Verge1993

Secord91 said:
			
		

> Just got the call! Im going to be a Med Tech!!! Start basic Aug. 5th  woot, took me about a year from when I first applied.




Congrats!!! Praying Ill see you there!


----------



## Bassil_Inf

Recruiting Center: Toronto, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserves
Unit: Lorne Scots A Coy
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: April 01, 2013
First Contact: April 01, 2013
CFAT Date: April 15th, 2013 - *passed*
Interview: April 18, 2013 - *passed*
Physical: June 3rd, 2013 - *passed*
Medical: - July 2nd, 2013 *passed*
Swear In Ceremony:  - 
Basic Training Begins: -


----------



## Verge1993

AMAZING NEWS, its not 100% but I just emailed my RC and said "I was wondering, how competitive was my file?" then he responded with "You should be getting a phone call by the end of this week "

Now its time to start praying that the "should be getting a call" will in fact happen!


----------



## theforcewithin

estoguy said:
			
		

> Good luck with those trades... they are tough to get into from what I've heard as well. I'd thought about TDO, but was advised its easier to get into once into the Forces - its difficult to get in "off the street".  Most people get in via transfer from what I've been told.



Thank you. Just recently received a call to schedule the medical and interview, so it seems like PAO and TDO positions are open. I've been told the same information as you, but funny enough, the counsellor said I was actually more qualified for TDO than PAO, which blew my mind. We'll see what happens, though. Best of luck to you!


----------



## theforcewithin

JamesKEDU said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, how long after your presec and ti interview were you informed that you needed a security clearance pre-assessment? I studied for a year in Australia and my file is currently being assessed on whether I need to get it done or not. It has been a little more than month since my presec interview.



During my reliability screening, I was informed by the counsellor right away that I needed a security clearance pre-assessment. They sent my file to Ottawa right away, and he said they wanted my file to go through as soon as possible, so the background check wouldn't take 10-18 months. I received a call just last week to book the medical and interview, so I'd say it took a little over a month to do my background and reference checks, including the international ones. Perhaps you could ask the recruiter if it is in your best interest to provide an Australian criminal records check to speed up the process?


----------



## theforcewithin

theforcewithin said:
			
		

> Great thread. Thanks for posting, everyone. Really helps me gauge the process time. Here's mine thus far:
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Online/Toronto
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade choice 1: Public Affairs Officer
> Trade choice 2: Training Development Officer
> Applied: Online, January 14, 2013
> File sent to CFRC: January 2013
> First contact: February 28, 2013
> Contact for secondary paperwork: March 7, 2013
> CFAT: May 2, 2013
> Reliability Screening/Interview: May 21, 2013
> References contacted: May-June 2013
> Background check: May-present (Extra background check needed because I lived in the UK.)
> Medical: TBD
> Interview: TBD
> Merit listed: TBD
> Position offered: TBD
> Swearing in: TBD
> Basic Training: TBD
> 
> Next step for me as of the end of my RS/Interview is to wait for a call if more information is needed and/or to schedule the Medical and Interview.
> 
> Several things to note here as well. As I lived in another country for more than 6 months, there's an extra background check that has to be done. On paper, it says that it can take from 10-18 months, but my counsellors have informed me it shouldn't take that long, especially if the country is willing to provide that information. The CFRC in Toronto, particularly the counsellors I've been working with, have been doing their very best in putting my app through and, since it's England specifically, I don't think it should take that long. Nevertheless, I'll keep my eye out on the timeline for the background check with the extra step and update the post just in case anyone else has to have a further BG check. (What might also help is to provide your own criminal background check from the foreign country and submit it to the RC when appropriate.)
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind, as my counsellors have told me, is that the two positions that I applied for a) rarely open up - one or two just get hired here and there and b) only have one or two intakes per year. (If I miss the PAO deadline for June, the TDO opening is in November, which isn't too bad since I still have a lot more steps to go through anyway. For the case of TDO, I've been informed that Basic will most likely start after December, around the spring of 2014.) So I guess if your application is taking a while, the factor might not be related to your credentials or experience, but related to when the hiring time is for your trade(s).
> 
> From some of the other applicants I spoke to, the timeline for their application pretty much matched mine. Not sure of the intake dates, frequencies, and quantities of their chosen trades, but it's good to know that my app's process is similar to others'. Keeping my fingers crossed I'm still found suitable to serve and prepping hard in the meantime!



________________________________________​
***UPDATE***

Recruiting Centre: Online/Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade choice 1: Public Affairs Officer
Trade choice 2: Training Development Officer
Applied: Online, January 14, 2013
File sent to CFRC: January 2013
First contact: February 28, 2013
Contact for secondary paperwork: March 7, 2013
CFAT: May 2, 2013
Reliability Screening/Interview: May 21, 2013
References contacted: May-June 2013
Background check: May-June 2013 (Extra background check needed because I lived in the UK.)
Medical: July 8, 2013
Interview: July 11, 2013
Merit listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


So the international background check didn't take 10-18 months at all! For those who have lived outside of Canada for more than 6 months, or have any other conditions that require a further security clearance, the background check might not be as long as stated. I didn't provide my own criminal records check from the UK as was advised, but I was lucky enough that I apparently didn't need it!


----------



## JamesKEDU

theforcewithin said:
			
		

> During my reliability screening, I was informed by the counsellor right away that I needed a security clearance pre-assessment. They sent my file to Ottawa right away, and he said they wanted my file to go through as soon as possible, so the background check wouldn't take 10-18 months. I received a call just last week to book the medical and interview, so I'd say it took a little over a month to do my background and reference checks, including the international ones. Perhaps you could ask the recruiter if it is in your best interest to provide an Australian criminal records check to speed up the process?



I've just been scheduled for a medical and interview on July 4 and 8 respectively. My file manager suggested that I give them an Australian police check and I did just that. It still took me a month to be contacted  but I'm not complaining as long as I'm moving forward! Perhaps I'll see you on the 8th. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Zhang

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade : Vehicle Tech
Application Date: Dec 06, 2012
First Contact: Feb 25, 2013
Aptitude Test: March 6, 2013
Interview: 04-04-2013
Medical: 04-04-2013
Merit Listed:05-16-2013
Position Offered: 07-03-13
Enrollment/Swear in: 07-25-13
BMQ Begins: 08-05-13

The call finally came this morning, I'm so excited right now. Good luck, everyone.


----------



## anneadit

Had my interview today and it was pretty good. Just waiting on medical to be cleared by Ottawa and the background/reference check to be completed. For those who want to know: AERE and CELE selections are in Nov and EME is at the end of July. Im hoping my stuff checks out before EME selection.

Recruiting Centre: CFVRC
Local Recruiting Centre: Toronto RC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Communications and Electronics (Air) Engineer
Trade Choice 3: EME
Online Application Date: April 7, 2013
Date Application sent to Toronto RC: June 14, 2013
Paperwork Submitted: June 20th, 2013
CFAT: June 25th, 2013
Interview: July 3rd, 2013
Medical: July 2nd, 2013
Position offered:
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## cjette1

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> AMAZING NEWS, its not 100% but I just emailed my RC and said "I was wondering, how competitive was my file?" then he responded with "You should be getting a phone call by the end of this week "
> 
> Now its time to start praying that the "should be getting a call" will in fact happen!



That's awesome news bud! I'm Finishing up my tests within the next couple of weeks for infantry. Did you by chance state a regiment preference? And if so, how did you go about it?


----------



## Verge1993

cjette1 said:
			
		

> That's awesome news bud! I'm Finishing up my tests within the next couple of weeks for infantry. Did you by chance state a regiment preference? And if so, how did you go about it?




Thanks!  and yes I did. As soon as my interview was over my Recruiter asked me "have you considered with Regimental affiliation you would like for Infantry? We have the Royal Canadian Regiment (RCR) stationed in Petawawa, ON as well as Gagetown, NB. Or the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry (PPCLI) out of Edmonton, AB and Shiloh, MB."

So I told him RCR and that was final. That's is what he put on my application but 2 days ago I emailed him and told him that I was perfectly okay with RCR or PPCLI so he updated it right away and today he emailed me telling me that I should be expecting a call by the end of this week .

All you need to do is email your recruiter and tell him where you would like to be posted out of the 3 regiments. You do not get to choose the battalion but only the Regiment. Hope that helps and good luck with everything!


----------



## cjette1

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> Thanks!  and yes I did. As soon as my interview was over my Recruiter asked me "have you considered with Regimental affiliation you would like for Infantry? We have the Royal Canadian Regiment (RCR) stationed in Petawawa, ON as well as Gagetown, NB. Or the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry (PPCLI) out of Edmonton, AB and Shiloh, MB."
> 
> So I told him RCR and that was final. That's is what he put on my application but 2 days ago I emailed him and told him that I was perfectly okay with RCR or PPCLI so he updated it right away and today he emailed me telling me that I should be expecting a call by the end of this week .
> 
> All you need to do is email your recruiter and tell him where you would like to be posted out of the 3 regiments. You do not get to choose the battalion but only the Regiment. Hope that helps and good luck with everything!



Thanks for the quick reply. I'll definitely tell them PPCLI. Something about me and the prairie winds. We've always got along nicely. Hopefully for both of us, a great future awaits. Apologies if I clogged up the thread.


----------



## Verge1993

UPDATE!!!

Recruiting centre: Corner Brook, NL
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Infantry!!!
Trade choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Artillery Soldier
Applied: Nov 9th 2012
File sent to CFRC: Feb 26th, 2013
First contact: Feb 26th, 2013
CFAT: Wrote in 2011-2012 Passed.
Medical: Jun 12th, 2013
Interview: Jun 12th, 2013
Merit Listed: Jun 27th, 2012
Position offered: July 4th, 2013
Enrollment/swearing in: August 8th, 2013
BMQ: August 19th, 2013


Wow got my call this morning to start BMQ August 19th! fly's out of Corner Brook, NL on the 17th! Beyond excited!!!!!

Got job offer just 8 days after being merit listed, holy ! and I was chosen to be station with PPCLI!


----------



## srvn2sv

Secord91 said:
			
		

> Just got the call! Im going to be a Med Tech!!! Start basic Aug. 5th  woot, took me about a year from when I first applied.



Congrats Kyle!!

Booked my medical for 6 days.  Hope to see you on course.   :nod:


----------



## Cbbmtt

Recruiting centre: New West
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Aesop
Trade choice 2: NavCom
Tade Choice 3: ComRes
Applied: Mar 27th 2013
File sent to CFRC: May 9th, 2013
First contact: May 16th, 2013
CFAT: Wrote in 2002-2003 Passed
Medical: July 3rd, 2013 - Additional Eye Testing needed for Airforce, blood work and heart tests.
Interview: Waiting
Position offered: Waiting
Enrollment/swearing in: Waiting

Did my medical and for Aesop/aircrew they require additional testing, blood work, ECG test, pee test and Visual Acuity. Already went for the lab work, off to eye testing at 11:40. The career choice is almost full, tick tock tick tock.


----------



## cjette1

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> Wow got my call this morning to start BMQ August 19th! fly's out of Corner Brook, NL on the 17th! Beyond excited!!!!!
> 
> Got job offer just 8 days after being merit listed, holy ! and I was chosen to be station with PPCLI!



That's awesome. I'm really happy for you!


----------



## cjette1

Recruiting Centre: Calgary, Alberta
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application Date: April 20, 2013
Date Application sent to CFRC: May 29, 2013
CFAT: July 4th, 2013 (Passed)
Interview: July 4th, 2013 (Passed)
Medical: July 10th, 2013 (Part 1 completed on July 4, 2013)
Merit Listed: Waiting...
Position offered: Waiting...
Swearing in: Waiting...
Basic Training Begins: Waiting...

During my interview, we reviewed my file thus far. I was told that I am looking really competitive. And that if all works out well without any hiccups, she would't be surprised to see a job offer for the fall or early 2014 BMQ. On an off topic the medical assistant told me that I have the textbook perfect blood pressure, a first for her! Feeling pretty excited!


----------



## cbak11s

cjette1 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Calgary, Alberta
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Artillery
> Trade Choice 3:
> Online Application Date: April 20, 2013
> Date Application sent to CFRC: May 29, 2013
> CFAT: July 4th, 2013 (Passed)
> Interview: July 4th, 2013 (Passed)
> Medical: July 10th, 2013 (Part 1 completed on July 4, 2013)
> Merit Listed: Waiting...
> Position offered: Waiting...
> Swearing in: Waiting...
> Basic Training Begins: Waiting...
> 
> During my interview, we reviewed my file thus far. I was told that I am looking really competitive. And that if all works out well without any hiccups, she would't be surprised to see a job offer for the fall or early 2014 BMQ. On an off topic the medical assistant told me that I have the textbook perfect blood pressure, a first for her! Feeling pretty excited!



Best of luck! Waiting for my interview/medical on July 17th, hope to hear the same reviews!


----------



## 26point2

Going to Aircrew Selection in Trenton on July 15th, getting pumped!!

Recruiting centre: Oshawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: DEO
Trade choice 1: Pilot
Trade choice 2: -
Trade choice 3: -
Applied: Dec 17, 2012
CFAT: Apr 16, 2013
Medical: Apr 23, 2013
Interview: June 11, 2013
ASC: July 15, 2013
Merit listed: -
Position offered: -
Enrollment/swearing in: -
BMOQ: -


----------



## theforcewithin

JamesKEDU said:
			
		

> I've just been scheduled for a medical and interview on July 4 and 8 respectively. My file manager suggested that I give them an Australian police check and I did just that. It still took me a month to be contacted  but I'm not complaining as long as I'm moving forward! Perhaps I'll see you on the 8th. Best of luck to you!



Fantastic! Yes, as long as you're moving forward, it's good news. You never know...it might have been that people were taking vacations or something! =) But congrats, and maybe I will see you on the 8th! Best of luck to you as well. Perhaps we'll be platoon buddies!


----------



## estoguy

estoguy said:
			
		

> Passed interview for pilot again on June 6, and have medical booked for July 3.  Had a good meeting with my sleep study doctor, and my apnea has much improved - to the point of of not needing actual treatment.  However, its still mild, and not sure how they'll look at it.  On the up side, the doctor said that more improvement in my physical condition will only help.  Medical does look at things case by case, so I'm hoping they'll rule in my favor.  Cross fingers for me!



Just had the medical the other day and my new documentation from the sleep study has been submitted to RMO for reevaluation. They said reevaluation tends to go faster, so I'm hoping I'll hear something by early August.


----------



## Gunshark

26point2 said:
			
		

> Going to Aircrew Selection in Trenton on July 15th, getting pumped!!
> 
> Recruiting centre: Oshawa
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Entry Plan: DEO
> Trade choice 1: Pilot
> Trade choice 2: -
> Trade choice 3: -
> Applied: Dec 17, 2012
> CFAT: Apr 16, 2013
> Medical: Apr 23, 2013
> Interview: June 11, 2013
> ASC: July 15, 2013
> Merit listed: -
> Position offered: -
> Enrollment/swearing in: -
> BMOQ: -



Cool, good luck, and let us know if you hear anything about any changes in the pilot selection process! Thanks!


----------



## 26point2

Gunshark said:
			
		

> Cool, good luck, and let us know if you hear anything about any changes in the pilot selection process! Thanks!



I was already told this is the new version, it's only three days instead of five, and no flight simulator.


----------



## Gunshark

26point2 said:
			
		

> I was already told this is the new version, it's only three days instead of five, and no flight simulator.



Looks like it's implemented already then. My recruiting centre wouldn't comment on it yet though. So any extra info you have or will pick up at Trenton will be much appreciated! Did you receive a new study guide to prepare for Trenton?


----------



## Oscar590

Recruting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Military Police
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application Date: 20 Sept 2012
First Contact: 10 Oct 2012
Aptitude Test: 19 Dec 2012 (Rescheduled to 15 Jan 2013)
Medical: 19 Feb 2013
PT test: 19 Feb 2013
Interview: 5 March 2013 (Rescheduled to 3 July 2013)
Position Offered:
Sworn In:
Basic Training Begins: 

Was told that my interview went well and the next call I should be expecting would be from the unit I'm joining about getting sworn in.


----------



## 26point2

Gunshark said:
			
		

> Looks like it's implemented already then. My recruiting centre wouldn't comment on it yet though. So any extra info you have or will pick up at Trenton will be much appreciated! Did you receive a new study guide to prepare for Trenton?



Looks like the study guide hasn't changed yet .


----------



## Gunshark

26point2 said:
			
		

> Looks like the study guide hasn't changed yet .



Alright thanks. Good luck at Aircrew Selection!


----------



## Gunshark

Got in touch with the Toronto recruiter regarding the new Aircrew Selection. Posted some info here:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/12744/post-1240921.html#new


----------



## Dkhorsand

Recruting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace control operator
Trade Choice 2: Airborne electronic sensor operator
Trade Choice 3: Avionics systems technician
Online Application Date: June 4, 2013
First Contact: July 4, 2013
Aptitude Test: 
Medical: 
PT test: 
Interview:
Position Offered:
Sworn In:
Basic Training Begins: 

I got emailed yesterday to bring in some paperwork so I got that done this morning. I was told that they are looking for a lot of avionics systems technicians and that I would get a call/email for my aptitude test sometime next week. This process seems to be moving along very quickly which is exciting. 

BTW, thank you to all who have contributed to this site. I've lurked it for months whenever information was needed and I was never disappointed.


----------



## theforcewithin

Dkhorsand said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: CFRC Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Aerospace control operator
> Trade Choice 2: Airborne electronic sensor operator
> Trade Choice 3: Avionics systems technician
> Online Application Date: June 4, 2013
> First Contact: July 4, 2013
> Aptitude Test:
> Medical:
> PT test:
> Interview:
> Position Offered:
> Sworn In:
> Basic Training Begins:
> 
> I got emailed yesterday to bring in some paperwork so I got that done this morning. I was told that they are looking for a lot of avionics systems technicians and that I would get a call/email for my aptitude test sometime next week. This process seems to be moving along very quickly which is exciting.
> 
> BTW, thank you to all who have contributed to this site. I've lurked it for months whenever information was needed and I was never disappointed.




Best of luck! You're so lucky your trades are in demand!


----------



## JamesKEDU

JamesKEDU said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: AEC
> Trade Choice 2: ACSO
> Trade Choice 3: MARS
> Application Date: December 14, 2012
> Sent in documents/paperwork: January 3, 2012
> Transferred to CFRC Toronto: March 13, 2013
> Aptitude Test: May 14, 2013
> PRESEC/TI: May 23, 2013
> Medical: July 3
> Interview: July 8
> Merit Listed: TDA
> Position Offered: TDA
> Enrollment/Swear in: TDA
> BMQ Begins: TDA



Finally completed the interview. I was told ACSO is now closed and MARS opens in Fall. I am now awaiting to be scheduled for the aircrew selection in Trenton.


----------



## theforcewithin

JamesKEDU said:
			
		

> Finally completed the interview. I was told ACSO is now closed and MARS opens in Fall. I am now awaiting to be scheduled for the aircrew selection in Trenton.



Good luck! You're still moving forward, so that's always a good thing. Were you in the recruitment centre in the morning? Wouldn't know if I saw you, though.  

Finished the medical today. Have to get more paperwork done and just going to continue to prepare for the interview on Thursday. 

How long was your interview, by the way?


----------



## JamesKEDU

theforcewithin said:
			
		

> Good luck! You're still moving forward, so that's always a good thing. Were you in the recruitment centre in the morning? Wouldn't know if I saw you, though.
> 
> Finished the medical today. Have to get more paperwork done and just going to continue to prepare for the interview on Thursday.
> 
> How long was your interview, by the way?



It was surprisingly short; 30 minutes long. It was kinda disappointing since I felt like I overprepared. I tried to put tidbits of information whenever I could, just so he knew I did a lot of research about my trade.


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL

UPDATE:

Recruiting Centre: CFVRC/Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date (Online): March 6, 2013
Documents Received: March 19, 2013
File Transferred to Halifax: May, 2013
First Contact: July 8, 2013
Forms Submitted: July 9, 2013

Hoping to get the CFAT, medical and interview scheduled before the summer's out.


----------



## theforcewithin

JamesKEDU said:
			
		

> It was surprisingly short; 30 minutes long. It was kinda disappointing since I felt like I overprepared. I tried to put tidbits of information whenever I could, just so he knew I did a lot of research about my trade.



That is pretty surprising! I was always under the impression that it'll be about 1 - 1.5 hours long. (Maybe you're a fast talker or something? ) But I hope you were able to show the MCC that you knew your stuff. It's good that you were overprepared, though - you had more artillery to choose from!

Will they tell you exactly when you will be merit listed?


----------



## cjette1

theforcewithin said:
			
		

> That is pretty surprising! I was always under the impression that it'll be about 1 - 1.5 hours long.



Same thing for my interview. I asked about the short time frame too. I was just told that they recently restructured the interview process. I can't speak on the previous interview process but for me it went as expected. It wasn't too short but it wasn't too long.


----------



## theforcewithin

cjette1 said:
			
		

> Same thing for my interview. I asked about the short time frame too. I was just told that they recently restructured the interview process. I can't speak on the previous interview process but for me it went as expected. It wasn't too short but it wasn't too long.



Thank you! Good to know. Good luck to you and hope the call comes soon!


----------



## Mikmaq

Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal / Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Online Application Date: November 19th 2012 (Supporting documents sent November 24th)
First contact: December 2nd 2012 - Email confirmation of receipt of documents
Second contact: December 12th 2012 - Email confirmation of file transferred to CFRC Montreal
Third contact: January 17th 2013 - Email from CFRC Montreal requesting additional paperwork (brought in my documents January 22nd)
Aptitude Test: February 7th 2013
Interview: July 24th 2013
Medical: July 24th 2013
ASC:
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrolment/Swear in: 
BMOQ Begins:

Things are finally moving!


----------



## Gunshark

Mikmaq said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal / Online
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Online Application Date: November 19th 2012 (Supporting documents sent November 24th)
> First contact: December 2nd 2012 - Email confirmation of receipt of documents
> Second contact: December 12th 2012 - Email confirmation of file transferred to CFRC Montreal
> Third contact: January 17th 2013 - Email from CFRC Montreal requesting additional paperwork (brought in my documents January 22nd)
> Aptitude Test: February 7th 2013
> Interview: July 24th 2013
> Medical: July 24th 2013
> ASC:
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Enrolment/Swear in:
> BMOQ Begins:
> 
> Things are finally moving!



That's quite a wait from CFAT to interview/medical. Hang in there!


----------



## pa471856

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Edmonton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade choice 1: Pilot
Trade choice 2: AEC
Trade Choice 3: MARS
Applied: Feb 2012
File sent to CFRC: March/April 2012
First contact: March/April 2012
CFAT: 2005 (Previous Application)
Medical: September 2012
Interview: September 2012 (Update Interview May 2013)
Aircrew Selection: November 2012
Position(s) offered: MARS - Nov 2012 (Declined) AEC - March 2013 (Declined)  Pilot - July 2013
Enrollment/swearing in: Aug 23 2013
BMOQ: Aug 26 - Dec 6 2013


Finally took the time to update this.

I also had previous applications in 2005 (ROTP), 2006 (CEOTP), 2008 (DEO), and 2011(DEO). All for pilot. This was the first time I was able to get my file fully processed.

If anyone has any questions about the recruitment process feel free to ask, I have been through it a few times.

Best of luck to everyone and have a great week.


Teach


----------



## Mikmaq

Gunshark said:
			
		

> That's quite a wait from CFAT to interview/medical. Hang in there!



Thanks. I studied abroad, therefore the security clearance took a while. I'm just really happy to see things moving.


----------



## Mikmaq

Teach17 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: CFRC Edmonton
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
> Trade choice 1: Pilot
> Trade choice 2: AEC
> Trade Choice 3: MARS
> Applied: Feb 2012
> File sent to CFRC: March/April 2012
> First contact: March/April 2012
> CFAT: 2005 (Previous Application)
> Medical: September 2012
> Interview: September 2012 (Update Interview May 2013)
> Aircrew Selection: November 2012
> Position(s) offered: MARS - Nov 2012 (Declined) AEC - March 2013 (Declined)  Pilot - July 2013
> Enrollment/swearing in: Aug 23 2013
> BMOQ: Aug 26 - Dec 6 2013
> 
> 
> Finally took the time to update this.
> 
> I also had previous applications in 2005 (ROTP), 2006 (CEOTP), 2008 (DEO), and 2011(DEO). All for pilot. This was the first time I was able to get my file fully processed.
> 
> If anyone has any questions about the recruitment process feel free to ask, I have been through it a few times.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone and have a great week.
> 
> 
> Teach



Wow what a journey! Congrats on your offer


----------



## Schopenhauer

Recruiting centre: Toronto, ON
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: DEO
Trade choice 1: Logistics
Trade choice 2: Pilot
Trade choice 3: -
Application date: September, 2012
First Contact: January 23, 2013
CFAT completed: March 21, 2013
'PRE-SEC' Interview: (Dual Citizenship) - April 2, 2013
Medical completed: May 23, 2013 
Interview completed: June 3, 2013
Medical "Initial Aircrew": Sent to Ottawa July 8, 2013
ASC completed: -
Merit listed: -
Position offered: -
Enrollment/swearing in: -
BMOQ begins: -

For anyone interested I thought I would provide a brief summary of my timeline. I had to complete a pre-security clearance interview as I have dual citizenship. My file was then sent to Ottawa to determine if a 'Security Clearance Pre-assessment' was needed - fortunately it was not. Due to one of my trade choices being pilot I had to do the 'Initial Aircrew' medical which required some additional testing. Once my medical comes back in 4-6 weeks I was told that I would be placed on the merit list for Logistics and can continue the process for pilot.


----------



## JamesKEDU

Mikmaq said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal / Online
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Online Application Date: November 19th 2012 (Supporting documents sent November 24th)
> First contact: December 2nd 2012 - Email confirmation of receipt of documents
> Second contact: December 12th 2012 - Email confirmation of file transferred to CFRC Montreal
> Third contact: January 17th 2013 - Email from CFRC Montreal requesting additional paperwork (brought in my documents January 22nd)
> Aptitude Test: February 7th 2013
> Interview: July 24th 2013
> Medical: July 24th 2013
> ASC:
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Enrolment/Swear in:
> BMOQ Begins:
> 
> Things are finally moving!



Congratz Man! Glad you finally got the call.


----------



## dynamic

Recruiting Centre: CFRC New West, BC
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade choice 1: Legal Officer
Trade choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Applied: October 2011
File sent to CFRC: December 2011
First contact: December 2011
CFAT: May 2012
Medical: May 2012
Initial Officer Interview: May 201
Update Interview: April 2013, June 2013
JAG Board Interview: June 24, 2013
Position(s) offered: Legal Officer 
Enrollment/swearing in: TBA
BMOQ: Aug 26 or Sept 30 (need to choose)

Finally got the call today and couldn't be more ecstatic!   It's been a long 2 year process but it finally paid off.  For all those waiting, just keep at it and be persistent.


----------



## Cbbmtt

dynamic said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: CFRC New West, BC
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
> Trade choice 1: Legal Officer
> Trade choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Applied: October 2011
> File sent to CFRC: December 2011
> First contact: December 2011
> CFAT: May 2012
> Medical: May 2012
> Initial Officer Interview: May 201
> Update Interview: April 2013, June 2013
> JAG Board Interview: June 24, 2013
> Position(s) offered: Legal Officer
> Enrollment/swearing in: TBA
> BMOQ: Aug 26 or Sept 30 (need to choose)
> 
> Finally got the call today and couldn't be more ecstatic!   It's been a long 2 year process but it finally paid off.  For all those waiting, just keep at it and be persistent.



Awesome job! Which date are you going to choose?


----------



## dynamic

Thanks!   Haven't decided yet but leaning to the August date.


----------



## 26point2

Congratulations!  A choice of BMOQ date -- this is unusual, no?


----------



## cjette1

Recruiting Centre: Calgary, Alberta
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application Date: April 20, 2013
Date Application sent to CFRC: May 29, 2013
CFAT: July 4th, 2013 (Passed)
Interview: July 4th, 2013 (Passed)
Medical: July 4th (pt. 1) July 10th, 2013 (Pt. 2) (Passed)
Merit Listed: Waiting...
Position offered: Waiting...
Swearing in: Waiting...
Basic Training Begins: Waiting...

Finished the medical today, it went really well. Just waiting for security checks to finish and I'm all good to go. Now to find the fine line between simply checking up with your file manager and harassment. Good times


----------



## RectorCR

dynamic said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: CFRC New West, BC
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
> Trade choice 1: Legal Officer
> Trade choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Applied: October 2011
> File sent to CFRC: December 2011
> First contact: December 2011
> CFAT: May 2012
> Medical: May 2012
> Initial Officer Interview: May 201
> Update Interview: April 2013, June 2013
> JAG Board Interview: June 24, 2013
> Position(s) offered: Legal Officer
> Enrollment/swearing in: TBA
> BMOQ: Aug 26 or Sept 30 (need to choose)
> 
> Finally got the call today and couldn't be more ecstatic!   It's been a long 2 year process but it finally paid off.  For all those waiting, just keep at it and be persistent.



Congrats! 
I'm super jealous... I hope I'm on one of those courses.


----------



## theforcewithin

cjette1 said:
			
		

> Now to find the fine line between simply checking up with your file manager and harassment. Good times



HAHAHA! 

But congrats! It's awesome that your medical went smoothly. Hopefully you get in soon and tell us all about your experiences at St. Jean. =D


----------



## cjette1

theforcewithin said:
			
		

> HAHAHA!
> 
> But congrats! It's awesome that your medical went smoothly. Hopefully you get in soon and tell us all about your experiences at St. Jean. =D



Thanks, I'm really hoping the wait isn't too long. I would love to be booked for fall or early winter, but I'm aware it could be awhile. But I will for sure tell about St. Jean when it all comes together! Maybe I'll write my exploits in a book one day.


----------



## jordandixon3

Updated, interview on the 17th of july.


----------



## theforcewithin

Just had my interview today, and I was told that my trades (Public Affairs Officer and Training Development Officer) are now closed. Game over for me till next April! MCC also highlighted that it's difficult to get these two positions. Oh well, at least I tried and gave it my best. They're going to keep my file open as long as possible, but I was also encouraged to apply for Operational Trades, which I will look into in the meantime! Good luck to all of you applicants! May your results be better than mine lol


----------



## dynamic

RectorCR said:
			
		

> Congrats!
> I'm super jealous... I hope I'm on one of those courses.



Thanks!  I've opted to go to the September 30th BMOQ.  Gives me a little more time to deal with administration issues.


----------



## Schopenhauer

theforcewithin said:
			
		

> Just had my interview today, and I was told that my trades (Public Affairs Officer and Training Development Officer) are now closed. Game over for me till next April! MCC also highlighted that it's difficult to get these two positions. Oh well, at least I tried and gave it my best. They're going to keep my file open as long as possible, but I was also encouraged to apply for Operational Trades, which I will look into in the meantime! Good luck to all of you applicants! May your results be better than mine lol



Hey
Thank you for the good luck wishes. Sorry to hear that your trades are closed but you have a great attitude and hopefully things will work out. Let us know if you decide on another trade.


----------



## kevincanada

Recruiting Center: Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Material Tech
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Vehicle Tech
Application Date: July 2012 (Re-applied February 2013)
First Contact: September 2012
Med, aptitude completed : October 2012
Interview completed: Offered December 2012, Declined.  New interview June 11, 2013
Merit Listed: June 11, 2013
Position Offered: July 11, 2013 Vehicle Tech
Basic Training Begins: August 26, 2013


----------



## Stuff

Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Online Application Date: May 18th 2013
First contact: 
Aptitude Test: 
Interview: 
Medical: 
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
BMQ Begins:

I called them two days ago and asked for an update, they said my file was under review and would likely be transferred to the local recruiting center next week. 
I've been doing a ton of research and working out in the meantime. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Cbbmtt

kevincanada said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Oshawa
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Material Tech
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Vehicle Tech
> Application Date: July 2012 (Re-applied February 2013)
> First Contact: September 2012
> Med, aptitude completed : October 2012
> Interview completed: Offered December 2012, Declined.  New interview June 11, 2013
> Merit Listed: June 11, 2013
> Position Offered: July 11, 2013 Vehicle Tech
> Basic Training Begins: August 26, 2013



Congrats!!, May I ask why you declined in December?


----------



## devinci1

Recruiting Centre: Kingston, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade 1: Logistics Officer
Trade 2: Infantry Officer
Trade 3: Armour Officer
Application Date: January 2013
First Contact: January 2013
CFAT: 12 February 2013
Medical: 28 March 2013
Interview: 28 March 2013
Merit Listed: April 2013

Changed entry plan to NCM June 2013 
Trade 1: Resource Management Support Clerk 
Trade 2: Supply Technician 
Trade 3:
Update Interview: 22 July 2013
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrolment:
Swearing in:
BMQ:

The entry standards changed for DEO Log O for the 2013 fiscal year. Since I was interviewed in March 2013 (2012 fiscal year), I was grandfathered for the 2013 fiscal year and merit listed for all of my choices. I decided to change my entry plan from DEO to NCM. Update interview next week for my new trades.


----------



## kevincanada

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> Congrats!!, May I ask why you declined in December?



Jobs were filling up for my picks for the year. I picked 3, full, picked 3 more full.  The jobs left I had no interest in.  I was interested in only army and only trades/combat.   From when I applied to interview time all my job choices were full.  It came down to taking what remained or wait.  I choose the latter.


----------



## Cbbmtt

kevincanada said:
			
		

> Jobs were filling up for my picks for the year. I picked 3, full, picked 3 more full.  The jobs left I had no interest in.  I was interested in only army and only trades/combat.   From when I applied to interview time all my job choices were full.  It came down to taking what remained or wait.  I choose the latter.



I'm worried the same is going to happen to me if I pass the interview stage. I was informed my references were being checked next week. On Wednesday I was told they were all still open and I only try to bug my recruiter once every 1-2 weeks  

I'm glad that your positions are open again.


----------



## Chowhar

Will you staying at the Yukon Lodge or just going straight in on the 15th? I'm in your serial and arrived in Trenton today. Would be good to meet as many before the show begins.


----------



## JoPelle

Im just curious, ive been merit listed but they havent called my references yet. Do they sometimes bypass the references?


----------



## kevincanada

JoPelle said:
			
		

> Im just curious, ive been merit listed but they havent called my references yet. Do they sometimes bypass the references?



If they did or didn't it is out of your MCC hands now.  They skipped or just didn't get in touch with some of mine.  Since you are merit listed no need to worry about it.  That stage of the process is now complete.


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

Don't remember the exact dates but i'm jumping in on this thread anyways.


Recruiting centre: Oshawa Ontario
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Boatswain
Trade choice 2: Sonar OP
Tade Choice 3: NCI OP
Applied: January 2013
File sent to CFRC: February 2013
First contact: April 2013
CFAT: April 2013
Medical: May 2013 
Interview: June 11 2013
Merit listed: About a week after my interview
Position offered: Waiting
Enrollment/swearing in: Waiting


----------



## jowel

Recruiting centre: Montréal 
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Boatswain
Trade choice 2: NCI OP
Tade Choice 3: Sonar OP
Applied: September 2011
File sent to CFRC: April 2012
First contact: April 2012
CFAT: October 2012
Medical: July 2013 
Interview: July 30 2013
Merit listed: waiting
Position offered: Waiting
Enrollment/swearing in: Waiting


----------



## Dkhorsand

Would anyone be able to shed some light on my predicament? On July 9, I received an email inviting me to take the aptitude test. The email stated that the earliest dates that I could sign up for were July 18, 23 and 25, and it was done on a first-come-first-serve basis. I was to reply to a different email address requesting these dates, and afterward receive a confirmation email.

I replied to the email within 20 minutes of receiving it, requesting July 18 as my earliest date to write. I have not yet received a confirmation email. What if my emails are somehow not reaching them? I am worried that this may be the case because the invitation email stated that I should reply within 7 day and July 18 is only a couple days away.

Should I be worried or is this normal? Would it be smart to call them tomorrow afternoon or will it piss them off that I am contacting them too much?


----------



## JM2345

TheRightsOfMan said:
			
		

> Should I be worried or is this normal? Would it be smart to call them tomorrow afternoon or will it piss them off that I am contacting them too much?



Call them. My recruiting center sends me an email with the date and time confirming each phase of testing I have done so far. Just call them tomorrow morning, say sorry to bother just wanted to check something, and they should be able to help you no problem. It's better than doing a no-show or showing up and not even having an appointment.


----------



## Dkhorsand

JM2345 said:
			
		

> Call them. My recruiting center sends me an email with the date and time confirming each phase of testing I have done so far. Just call them tomorrow morning, say sorry to bother just wanted to check something, and they should be able to help you no problem. It's better than doing a no-show or showing up and not even having an appointment.



Thanks for the help! Got it sorted out now. I called my recruiter this morning and he said he would go ask the person I emailed. 5 minutes later the guy I emailed called me and said that he didn't get my original email, just the one from yesterday. He was also pissed at me because he got in trouble from my recruiter. Oh well, problem solved and it is now booked for the 25th.


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

yamahaguitarguy said:
			
		

> Don't remember the exact dates but i'm jumping in on this thread anyways.
> 
> 
> Recruiting centre: Oshawa Ontario
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: Boatswain
> Trade choice 2: Sonar OP
> Tade Choice 3: NCI OP
> Applied: January 2013
> File sent to CFRC: February 2013
> First contact: April 2013
> CFAT: April 2013
> Medical: May 2013
> Interview: June 11 2013
> Merit listed: About a week after my interview
> Position offered: July 16
> Enrollment/swearing in: Aug 22



Just got the job offer! So excited right now.


----------



## admky

yamahaguitarguy said:
			
		

> Just got the job offer! So excited right now.



Congrats! What job did they offer? im from Oshawa as well and hope to be at BMQ Aug 26th


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

thanks man. I got offered nci op which was what I was hoping for. If you get basic aug 26 then we will be there together.


----------



## the tickler

Recruiting centre: Victoria
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade choice 1: Pilot
Trade choice 2:
Tade Choice 3: 
Applied: July 2012
First contact: July 2012
CFAT: August 2012
Medical: August 2012
Interview: August 2012
Aircrew Selection: October 1, 2012**
**said I was too tall, but changed the anthro requirements in May, 2013
2nd interview: May 15, 2013
Merit listed: June 4, 2013
Position offered: July 9, 2013
Enrollment/swearing in: August 22, 2013
BMOQ: August 26, 2013


----------



## Gunshark

the hammer said:
			
		

> Recruiting centre: Victoria
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade choice 1: Pilot
> Trade choice 2:
> Tade Choice 3:
> Applied: July 2012
> First contact: July 2012
> CFAT: August 2012
> Medical: August 2012
> Interview: August 2012
> Aircrew Selection: October 1, 2012**
> **said I was too tall, but changed the anthro requirements in May, 2013
> 2nd interview: May 15, 2013
> Merit listed: June 4, 2013
> Position offered: July 9, 2013
> Enrollment/swearing in: August 22, 2013
> BMOQ: August 26, 2013



Awesome. Congrats!


----------



## mboutin

Recruiting centre: Montreal
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Medical Technician
Trade choice 2:
Tade Choice 3: 
Applied: December 2012
First contact: January 2013
CFAT: February 2013
Medical: March 2013
Interview: March 2013
Position offered: June 28th 2013 as Med Tech
Enrollment/swearing in: August 7th, 2013
BMQ: August 12th  , 2013



I can't waiiit !!!


----------



## cbak11s

So my references are getting called and my interview and medical are tomorrow.  I can only assume that this is positive in that they are pushing my application forward for (hopefully) a job offer in the near future.  Any thoughts on these developments?


----------



## DAA

cbak11s said:
			
		

> So my references are getting called and my interview and medical are tomorrow.  I can only assume that this is positive in that they are pushing my application forward for (hopefully) a job offer in the near future.  Any thoughts on these developments?



If your previous post below is still accurate........



			
				cbak11s said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Hamilton, Ontario
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
> Trade Choice 2: Artillery Officer
> Application Date: April 25, 2013
> First Contact: June 23, 2013
> CFAT Date: June 24, 2013 - *passed*
> Interview: July 17, 2013
> Medical: - July 17, 2013
> Tests Completed: -  CFAT
> Position Offered: TBD
> Merit Listed: TBD
> Position Offered:  - TBD
> Basic Training Begins: TBD



Then I hate to tell you this, but your two occupation choices are CLOSED.       Unless of course you are of the female persuasion, in which case you may have a shot at Arty.

You may want to start considering something else, as the topic just may come up in your interview tomorrow.


----------



## cbak11s

Thanks for the info,  I'll have to look into some other trades for tomorrow.  Is it standard procedure to call references even though the trades I have listed are closed?  To me it just seems odd to call them now if they are closed.   Maybe they have another stream in mind for me...


----------



## theforcewithin

Schopenhauer said:
			
		

> Hey
> Thank you for the good luck wishes. Sorry to hear that your trades are closed but you have a great attitude and hopefully things will work out. Let us know if you decide on another trade.



Thanks so much! I was actually going to add another trade, but the MCC advised me to hold back for now and let everything play out first. They're so nice at the Toronto branch...even though my trades are closed, they're still going to fully process my application, complete a PLAR, and send it off to be merit listed so that it'll be ready when the trades open up again. Because of the unpredictability of when trades are closed and open, this is definitely a good idea! Hanging on to that hope that I don't have to wait until next year. But even if I do, and if I don't make it for Reg Force for these occupations, totally going to apply to the Reserves. I'm going to keep trying until I get in. I mean, I have until I'm 59, right?


----------



## theforcewithin

cbak11s said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info,  I'll have to look into some other trades for tomorrow.  Is it standard procedure to call references even though the trades I have listed are closed?  To me it just seems odd to call them now if they are closed.   Maybe they have another stream in mind for me...



I'm totally in the same boat as you! From what I'm learning now, just get through the entire process so that your file is assessed, you are merit listed, and you'll be ready for when the trades open up again. It'll be good because you won't have to reapply all over again. The RC will keep your file open as long as they can!

And yeah, see what other trades are open and if you're interested in any of them, too. That way, when your file is complete, it'll probably be sent for consideration tout de suite.


----------



## Verge1993

theforcewithin said:
			
		

> I'm totally in the same boat as you! From what I'm learning now, just get through the entire process so that your file is assessed, you are merit listed, and you'll be ready for when the trades open up again. It'll be good because you won't have to reapply all over again. The RC will keep your file open as long as they can!
> 
> And yeah, see what other trades are open and if you're interested in any of them, too. That way, when your file is complete, it'll probably be sent for consideration tout de suite.




Your file is good for a year after you are Merit Listed. No sooner or longer then a year. That's what my RC told me after my interview. After a year you need to redo the medical, interview and update anything that has changed in that year such as work experience for example. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## theforcewithin

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> Your file is good for a year after you are Merit Listed. No sooner or longer then a year. That's what my RC told me after my interview. After a year you need to re-due the medical, interview and update anything that has changed in that year such as work experience for example. Correct me if I am wrong.



Oh great! It's a year after the merit list? That sounds good... I thought it was a year from when you had previously applied, like when you first did the paperwork/online application! Gives me a bit more time, then...

But yeah, sounds about right. From what I've read here, the CFAT is good for 5 years or something? So yeah, you'll just need to do the medical, interview, and show them what you've been doing in the meantime and what progress you've made professionally or educationally. Don't think they care about before/after gym photos, though...  ;D

Oh, and as for updating your file to show what you've been doing to prepare, I've been putting EVERYTHING that I have in my file: certificates, awards, letters of recognition, etc. I asked the MCC if I could put this and that in my file, and he's like, "Sure, why not? Every little bit helps." And he's probably right. That one course on Leadership, or that one certificate in Personal Training, might just set you apart from other applicants.


----------



## Gunshark

theforcewithin said:
			
		

> I'm totally in the same boat as you! From what I'm learning now, just get through the entire process so that your file is assessed, you are merit listed, and you'll be ready for when the trades open up again. It'll be good because you won't have to reapply all over again. The RC will keep your file open as long as they can!
> 
> And yeah, see what other trades are open and if you're interested in any of them, too. That way, when your file is complete, it'll probably be sent for consideration tout de suite.



It's definitely good advice to talk to the RC and try to continue with the application process and have them keep your file open, if possible. However, I think your file may get closed if they are not processing any more applicants for your trades. In this case, I believe they will normally let you know that they'll be closing your application, unless you want to apply to different, open trades.

I will probably repeat here what Verge already said above. But if your file is closed, it isn't dead. I believe it's good for at least a year. If your file has been closed (or perhaps if "a lot" of time has passed since your last application), you will be required to update your online application/submit a new one and do an update interview. Your medical is good for a year, so you may or may not require a new one. Your CFAT and TSD are good forever, I believe.

This is general info. Always contact the Recruiter for info!


----------



## DAA

Actually, your file is only good for as long as your RC decides to keep it OPEN.  So I will warn you now, you should continue to maintain contact with your CFRC on a monthly basis as sometimes, they may close your file and NOT tell you!  Generally, after 6 months of non-activity, you may require an "update" interview and or any other processing which could include, medical and background checks, depending on the last time these were done.

Your complete file is retained for a minimum of "3 years" and CFAT results are good for "life", provided they are able to obtain the results.


----------



## RectorCR

DAA said:
			
		

> ...    Unless of course you are of the female persuasion, in which case you may have a shot at Arty.



Dafuq? :facepalm: 

You had mentioned in a PM with me that you thought they MIGHT be looking at opening Infantry Officer when they do selection at the end of this month. 
Have you learned anymore about any of that? 

Also once the July 25th selection passes will you know what occupations they looked at because I need to start applying to do my Masters if too much more time goes by with out hearing anything. And I REALLY REALLY REALLY don't want to start my Masters lol.


----------



## Verge1993

RectorCR said:
			
		

> Dafuq? :facepalm:
> 
> You had mentioned in a PM with me that you thought they MIGHT be looking at opening Infantry Officer when they do selection at the end of this month.
> Have you learned anymore about any of that?
> 
> Also once the July 25th selection passes will you know what occupations they looked at because I need to start applying to do my Masters if too much more time goes by with out hearing anything. And I REALLY REALLY REALLY don't want to start my Masters lol.




Quick tip, If DAA PMs you something then it was for your eyes only, not others. If he wanted everyone else to see he wouldn't have PM'd you in the first place. Just saying.


----------



## Allgunzblazing

:goodpost:


----------



## RectorCR

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> Quick tip, If DAA PMs you something then it was for your eyes only, not others. If he wanted everyone else to see he wouldn't have PM'd you in the first place. Just saying.



Because I had PM'd him...
He wasn't going around leaving little anon tips in everyone's message box..


----------



## RectorCR

RectorCR said:
			
		

> Because I had PM'd him...
> He wasn't going around leaving little anon tips in everyone's message box..



The reason I didn't PM him again was that they're are other people on this thread whom I'm sure would like to know the same thing about Inf/Arty/etc Officer positions.


----------



## theforcewithin

DAA said:
			
		

> Actually, your file is only good for as long as your RC decides to keep it OPEN.  So I will warn you now, you should continue to maintain contact with your CFRC on a monthly basis as sometimes, they may close your file and NOT tell you!  Generally, after 6 months of non-activity, you may require an "update" interview and or any other processing which could include, medical and background checks, depending on the last time these were done.
> 
> Your complete file is retained for a minimum of "3 years" and CFAT results are good for "life", provided they are able to obtain the results.



Thanks for this!


----------



## theforcewithin

RectorCR said:
			
		

> And I REALLY REALLY REALLY don't want to start my Masters lol.



You want a mind blowing experience? Do a Masters. LOL!!!

But hey, it looks awesome on your resume and is honestly really good for your intellectual and social development. Perhaps not so much for the physical development when you have piles of work to do and hundreds of pages to read per week...unless you can do all that stuff and retain information while running.


----------



## Stiman

I know it doesn't mean much, but seeing my top two trades become "in demand" on the forces.ca website, with a week left before selections is making me quite optimistic! Haha


----------



## theforcewithin

***UPDATE***

Recruiting Centre: Online/Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade choice 1: Public Affairs Officer
Trade choice 2: Training Development Officer
Applied: Online, January 14, 2013
File sent to CFRC: January 2013
First contact: February 28, 2013
Contact for secondary paperwork: March 7, 2013
CFAT: May 2, 2013
Reliability Screening/Interview: May 21, 2013
References contacted: May-June 2013
Background check: May-June 2013 (Extra background check needed because I lived in the UK.)
Medical: July 8, 2013
Interview: July 11, 2013
Merit listed: July 17, 2013
Position offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
Basic Training: TBD

My trades are closed as of today, but my file is being put through and kept open as long as possible. Here are some pointers that I learned from a MCC today, some of which have been confirmed in this forum recently:

- Ottawa has confirmed my qualification for the two trades.
- My file will be kept open until mid next year, which corresponds to my file being open for a year.
- If anything expires, they will let me know. 
- CFAT is good for life.
- When my file expires next year, I'll have to go in for another medical and interview.
- If I decide to add another trade, I'll just have to go in for an interview for that trade. No additional paperwork needed.
- If I was thinking of adding pilot, just a word of advice that it's very competitive and there's a high failure rate. However, if I'm really interested, just give my MCC a call and he'll interview me for the trade. It's up to me to add another trade or wait and see how it all pans out regarding my initial choices.
- Initial paperwork stays on file (online app and other paperwork) and they'll be kept for 3 years.
- I can update my file whenever I want. All I need to do is give my MCC a call and hand in the requisite paperwork.

YEAH BUDDY!

Now I play the waiting game. But still so happy right now!


----------



## RectorCR

So I just talked with my LRC and asked about the July 25th selection date. He confirmed to me that they're set to review Inf, Arty, Armd, etc DEO Officers. 
I asked about how that made sense if they're closed right now. He said that all that meant was that they've met their quoto for processed applicants for those positions and that they'll be extending offers for those postions after they review applicants on July 25th.  ;D

Which is awesome because I was really starting to panic that I had ZERO chance of getting on a course for Sept/Aug.


----------



## DAA

theforcewithin said:
			
		

> ***UPDATE***
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Online/Toronto
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade choice 1: Public Affairs Officer
> Trade choice 2: Training Development Officer
> 
> Now I play the waiting game. But still so happy right now!



Your a patient person.   I do hope you realize that you are playing with occupations that have "limited" positions, like 2's and 3's annually and sometimes none.  Did you ask your MCC just how many people the CF hires annually for these types of jobs?


----------



## anneadit

Hey,

Was you medical cleared on the spot or was it sent to Ottawa?






			
				theforcewithin said:
			
		

> ***UPDATE***
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Online/Toronto
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade choice 1: Public Affairs Officer
> Trade choice 2: Training Development Officer
> Applied: Online, January 14, 2013
> File sent to CFRC: January 2013
> First contact: February 28, 2013
> Contact for secondary paperwork: March 7, 2013
> CFAT: May 2, 2013
> Reliability Screening/Interview: May 21, 2013
> References contacted: May-June 2013
> Background check: May-June 2013 (Extra background check needed because I lived in the UK.)
> Medical: July 8, 2013
> Interview: July 11, 2013
> Merit listed: July 17, 2013
> Position offered: TBD
> Swearing in: TBD
> Basic Training: TBD
> 
> My trades are closed as of today, but my file is being put through and kept open as long as possible. Here are some pointers that I learned from a MCC today, some of which have been confirmed in this forum recently:
> 
> - Ottawa has confirmed my qualification for the two trades.
> - My file will be kept open until mid next year, which corresponds to my file being open for a year.
> - If anything expires, they will let me know.
> - CFAT is good for life.
> - When my file expires next year, I'll have to go in for another medical and interview.
> - If I decide to add another trade, I'll just have to go in for an interview for that trade. No additional paperwork needed.
> - If I was thinking of adding pilot, just a word of advice that it's very competitive and there's a high failure rate. However, if I'm really interested, just give my MCC a call and he'll interview me for the trade. It's up to me to add another trade or wait and see how it all pans out regarding my initial choices.
> - Initial paperwork stays on file (online app and other paperwork) and they'll be kept for 3 years.
> - I can update my file whenever I want. All I need to do is give my MCC a call and hand in the requisite paperwork.
> 
> YEAH BUDDY!
> 
> Now I play the waiting game. But still so happy right now!


----------



## theforcewithin

DAA said:
			
		

> Your a patient person.   I do hope you realize that you are playing with occupations that have "limited" positions, like 2's and 3's annually and sometimes none.  Did you ask your MCC just how many people the CF hires annually for these types of jobs?



Oh yeah, definitely aware of that. 3! That's pretty high from what I've heard. 

But they're the jobs I'm good at and they are the best fit for me, so I'm going to try for these for now. If a couple of years go by and still nothing, I'll rethink about what other trades I'll go for! I don't want to give up so easily. If Ottawa and the RC staff see potential in me and my experiences, particularly after a PLAR was done, I'll wait and see how it plays out for a bit. 

Just meeting the requirements for TDO is personally an accomplishment for me, too!


----------



## theforcewithin

anneadit said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> Was you medical cleared on the spot or was it sent to Ottawa?



The Med. Tech. still had a few questions about my medical stuff, but the issue didn't matter so much to my trades, so I guess they sent my file off to Ottawa anyway. I'm still going to provide the requisite paperwork just in case.


----------



## puddle_son

Recruiting Center:Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat engineer
Application Date: November 19, 2012
First Contact: December 5,2012
File transferred to Victoria : April 24, 2013
CFAT completed: May 28,2013
Med completed : May 28,2013
Interview completed: June 17,2013
Merit listed: July 7,2013
Position Offered: Infantry with PPCLI
Enrolment ceremony: Aug 1,2013
BMQ Begins: Aug 3,2013

Got a message last night and phoned them this morning and got my offer now just have to tie up my loose ends.  Quebec here I come.


----------



## kevincanada

yamahaguitarguy said:
			
		

> Just got the job offer! So excited right now.



I'm swearing in, oshawa on August 22nd also.  I'm heading out to Montreal by train Saturday the 24th.


----------



## cjette1

**Update**

Recruiting Centre: Calgary, Alberta
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application Date: April 20, 2013
Date Application sent to CFRC: May 29, 2013
CFAT: July 4th, 2013 (Passed)
Interview: July 4th, 2013 (Passed)
Medical: July 4th (pt. 1) July 10th, 2013 (Pt. 2) (Passed)
Merit Listed: July 17, 2013 
Position offered: Waiting...
Swearing in: Waiting...
Basic Training Begins: Waiting...

Spoke with my file manager today and got merit listed. I was told that it's looking like a good year for infantry. He also told me PPCLI still has quite a few openings for this fiscal year. I gotta admit though the process is far from over it's been an awesome ride thus far!


----------



## theforcewithin

cjette1 said:
			
		

> **Update**
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Calgary, Alberta
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Artillery
> Trade Choice 3:
> Online Application Date: April 20, 2013
> Date Application sent to CFRC: May 29, 2013
> CFAT: July 4th, 2013 (Passed)
> Interview: July 4th, 2013 (Passed)
> Medical: July 4th (pt. 1) July 10th, 2013 (Pt. 2) (Passed)
> Merit Listed: July 17, 2013
> Position offered: Waiting...
> Swearing in: Waiting...
> Basic Training Begins: Waiting...
> 
> Spoke with my file manager today and got merit listed. I was told that it's looking like a good year for infantry. He also told me PPCLI still has quite a few openings for this fiscal year. I gotta admit though the process is far from over it's been an awesome ride thus far!



We were merit listed on the same date, woot! Totally agree that it's been a sweet ride even at this point. But hey, you're in a wayyyy better position than I am, so keep at it and let us know how it goes. I'll live vicariously through all of you sworn in people until I get my shot. lol


----------



## cjette1

theforcewithin said:
			
		

> We were merit listed on the same date, woot! Totally agree that it's been a sweet ride even at this point. But hey, you're in a wayyyy better position than I am, so keep at it and let us know how it goes. I'll live vicariously through all of you sworn in people until I get my shot. lol



It's kind of funny when you look at it. Even just hearing something small can give you the biggest motivation. And I wouldn't say I'm in a better or worse position. Nobody knows how long it could take for either of us. I'll try to keep at it, I think the hardest part so far has been trying to keep at my fitness routine. I understand my trade choices are going to be pretty tough so I want to be as well prepared as I can before I land at St. Jean.


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

kevincanada said:
			
		

> I'm swearing in, oshawa on August 22nd also.  I'm heading out to Montreal by train Saturday the 24th.



awesome man. I'll seeya at the ceremony.


----------



## jordandixon3

well looks like I will have to start the process over again, I was scheduled for my interview yesterday morning and I get a call from my recruiting center 45 minutes before the interview, they said that they don't know how anyone didn't catch this but because I was in the reserves less than a year ago, they could not go ahead with the interview. I guess I was suppose to wait 1 year from the date I left the reserves to be able to apply to the Reg Force. 
Was very disappointed but I guess that's the rules. I will have to try to keep myself busy for the next few months. I am able to reapply in Nov.  
Hopefully all the jobs wont be closed by then.

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## cbak11s

Recruiting Center: Hamilton, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2: Artillery Officer
Application Date: April 25, 2013
First Contact: June 23, 2013
CFAT Date: June 24, 2013 - *passed*
Interview: July 17, 2013  
Medical: - July 17, 2013 *passed*
Tests Completed: -  CFAT, Interview
Position Offered: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered:  - TBD
Basic Training Begins: TBD

The good news is I passed my interview, the bad news is apparently my trade selections are closed.  Oh well, this gives me time to get some lagging paperwork in and to improve on my resume.  If it was easy to get in  everyone could do it!


----------



## JoPelle

Recruting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer (Thats what I want, nothing else !)
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: March 5, 2012
First Contact: april , 2012
Med: May 6, 2013
Aptitude completed : March 19, 2013
Personnality test: May 4, 2013
Interview completed: May 5, 2013
Merit listed: June 24, 2013
Position Offered: July 18, 2013 Combat Engineer
Basic Training Begins: September 2, 2013

Just got the call, cant be more happy!


----------



## Tiffany0x

Still merit listed, just waiting for the call for Medical Technician!


----------



## Medtech45

Me too Tiffany0x!  Hopefully we hear something soon.


----------



## BrendenDias

I got "The Call"!!! BMQ next month!!! 

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: -
Tade Choice 3: -
Applied: October 2012
First contact: October 2012
CFAT: Wrote May 14, 2013, passed.
Medical: May 14, 2013.
Interview: May 14, 2013.
Merit Listed: May 28, 2013
Position offered: Infantry, PPCLI
Enrollment/swearing in: August 9, 2013
BMQ- August 19, 2013

I'm incredibly excited, nervous, all of the above... Wow...


----------



## Bassil_Inf

Update: I called today and was told i'm now merit listed and my file was sent to my unit but they need paperwork from the unit, a little confused on that part but hope to get the call to swear in soon!
Recruiting Center: Toronto, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserves
Unit: Lorne Scots A Coy
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: April 01, 2013
First Contact: April 01, 2013
CFAT Date: April 15th, 2013 - *passed*
Interview: April 18, 2013 - *passed*
Physical: June 3rd, 2013 - *passed*
Medical: - July 2nd, 2013 *passed*
Merit Listed: July 19, 2013
Swear In Ceremony:  - 
Basic Training Begins: -


----------



## cjette1

B.Dias said:
			
		

> I got "The Call"!!! BMQ next month!!!
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: Infantry
> Trade choice 2: -
> Tade Choice 3: -
> Applied: October 2012
> First contact: October 2012
> CFAT: Wrote May 14, 2013, passed.
> Medical: May 14, 2013.
> Interview: May 14, 2013.
> Merit Listed: May 28, 2013
> Position offered: Infantry, PPCLI
> Enrollment/swearing in: August 9, 2013
> BMQ- August 19, 2013
> 
> I'm incredibly excited, nervous, all of the above... Wow...



Awesome bud! Still waiting for the same great news. I wish you the best in your future!


----------



## BrendenDias

cjette1 said:
			
		

> Awesome bud! Still waiting for the same great news. I wish you the best in your future!



Thank you! I wish you luck for getting into the military. It will come.


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

just to provide a little hope to aspiring cf members I will share my little story of doubt.


I am a highschool grad with pretty average grades however I did pretty well on the cfat 37/60. Anyways, all the trades I went for (sonar op, nci op which is the trade I got and boatswain) all had very limited spots. 4 for sonar op, 9 boatswain and 10 for nci op. My interview wasn't bad but wasn't great and my interviewer said because of the low numbers its very possible I wouldn't get a call for those trades which was quite discouraging. A week and a half after nci op selection I got a call being offered a position! moral of this little story is your likely more competitive than you think so don't give up hope.


----------



## theforcewithin

yamahaguitarguy said:
			
		

> just to provide a little hope to aspiring cf members I will share my little story of doubt.
> 
> 
> I am a highschool grad with pretty average grades however I did pretty well on the cfat 37/60. Anyways, all the trades I went for (sonar op, nci op which is the trade I got and boatswain) all had very limited spots. 4 for sonar op, 9 boatswain and 10 for nci op. My interview wasn't bad but wasn't great and my interviewer said because of the low numbers its very possible I wouldn't get a call for those trades which was quite discouraging. A week and a half after nci op selection I got a call being offered a position! moral of this little story is your likely more competitive than you think so don't give up hope.



Thank you so much for sharing your story! My trades are really small as well, about 1 or 2 here and there. But your story is giving me some more hope! Guess that nothing is ever for certain can be positive as well! I'm also thinking that perhaps not everyone accepts job offers, so even if you're lower on the merit list, you still have a shot!


----------



## Dkhorsand

yamahaguitarguy said:
			
		

> just to provide a little hope to aspiring cf members I will share my little story of doubt.
> 
> 
> I am a highschool grad with pretty average grades however I did pretty well on the cfat 37/60. Anyways, all the trades I went for (sonar op, nci op which is the trade I got and boatswain) all had very limited spots. 4 for sonar op, 9 boatswain and 10 for nci op. My interview wasn't bad but wasn't great and my interviewer said because of the low numbers its very possible I wouldn't get a call for those trades which was quite discouraging. A week and a half after nci op selection I got a call being offered a position! moral of this little story is your likely more competitive than you think so don't give up hope.



Thanks for sharing! That's great that you were offered a job so quickly. JW, did your CFAT score qualify you for all trades?


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

theforcewithin said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for sharing your story! My trades are really small as well, about 1 or 2 here and there. But your story is giving me some more hope! Guess that nothing is ever for certain can be positive as well! I'm also thinking that perhaps not everyone accepts job offers, so even if you're lower on the merit list, you still have a shot!



Thanks! I've been following your process as well, sorry to hear about your trades being closed.


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

TheRightsOfMan said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing! That's great that you were offered a job so quickly. JW, did your CFAT score qualify you for all trades?



yes it did. In the words of my recruiter " well you scored in the 61st percentile and your trades require 41st percentile so you did well there". I don't know how much exactly each part of the process is weighed but I have a gut feeling that my cfat scored helped me a lot.

edit: I just re read your question, I read it wrong. I have no idea if my cfat score qualified me for all trades but I would imagine I would be qualified for most if not all.


----------



## Dkhorsand

yamahaguitarguy said:
			
		

> yes it did. In the words of my recruiter " well you scored in the 61st percentile and your trades require 41st percentile so you did well there". I don't know how much exactly each part of the process is weighed but I have a gut feeling that my cfat scored helped me a lot.
> 
> edit: I just re read your question, I read it wrong. I have no idea if my cfat score qualified me for all trades but I would imagine I would be qualified for most if not all.



Awesome, thanks for the info. I bought a CFAT practise book off of Amazon to help prepare me for July 25. I've been putting the time in, hopefully I can match your success!


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

TheRightsOfMan said:
			
		

> Awesome, thanks for the info. I bought a CFAT practise book off of Amazon to help prepare me for July 25. I've been putting the time in, hopefully I can match your success!



my biggest piece of advice for the cfat without giving to much away is know how to do long division! Practice basic math skills but long division will help you the most. Good luck.


----------



## BrendenDias

TheRightsOfMan said:
			
		

> Awesome, thanks for the info. I bought a CFAT practise book off of Amazon to help prepare me for July 25. I've been putting the time in, hopefully I can match your success!



Bahh the book is just review you could do yourself.


----------



## Dkhorsand

yamahaguitarguy said:
			
		

> my biggest piece of advice for the cfat without giving to much away is know how to do long division! Practice basic math skills but long division will help you the most. Good luck.



Yeah I've been doing a lot of that. Long division was one of those skills I completely lost when I finished school lol.



			
				B.Dias said:
			
		

> Bahh the book is just review you could do yourself.



I know, but in a army.ca thread someone said that the questions in the book are harder than the actual test. I figured it would be the best practise available. For only $10 and a quick download on to the Kindle app on my iPhone, I think it was well worth it (unless I fail :-\).


----------



## cjette1

TheRightsOfMan said:
			
		

> I know, but in a army.ca thread someone said that the questions in the book are harder than the actual test. I figured it would be the best practise available. For only $10 and a quick download on to the Kindle app on my iPhone, I think it was well worth it (unless I fail :-\).



Without giving too much away, I'll give a little tip. In my experience with the test, yes I studied all of the basics about what is on the test. I practiced my verbal skills, spatial skills and problem solving. But I remember one thing that a friend of mine told me before taking the test. He said "one thing you gotta watch out for is over studying or even worse studying the wrong material". The last thing you want going into the CFAT is a whole bunch of the wrong information swimming around in your head. I would absolutely recommend studying long division, etc. But you gotta be careful. I've read on this site some people recommend studying the ASVAB. Yes both test's challenge similar skills but they are worlds apart from each other. I hope this helps. And don't fret bud, I'm sure you'll ace it!

Good luck on your future ventures.


----------



## theforcewithin

TheRightsOfMan said:
			
		

> Yeah I've been doing a lot of that. Long division was one of those skills I completely lost when I finished school lol.
> 
> I know, but in a army.ca thread someone said that the questions in the book are harder than the actual test. I figured it would be the best practise available. For only $10 and a quick download on to the Kindle app on my iPhone, I think it was well worth it (unless I fail :-\).



Hope your studying is going well! 

You should've received a document from the RC along with your second batch of paperwork with a mini bibliography and links to practice questions. Just go through what the CF has given you as sources to study and you should be fine. The sources they give you are super helpful. But yeah, as others have said here, try not to overstudy! And it's good you have the prep book. I borrowed a couple that the CF recommended and studied all the links they sent and the test went well. It was really good to practice the timing of the test as well.  Good luck!


----------



## RectorCR

TheRightsOfMan said:
			
		

> Yeah I've been doing a lot of that. Long division was one of those skills I completely lost when I finished school lol.
> 
> I know, but in a army.ca thread someone said that the questions in the book are harder than the actual test. I figured it would be the best practise available. For only $10 and a quick download on to the Kindle app on my iPhone, I think it was well worth it (unless I fail :-\).



My piece of advice is that the practice CFAT that the Forces gives out is not really representative of the difficulty of the actual test. I felt that the actual test was quite a bit harder. Also make sure you work on speed. The time allotted to do all the questions is tight. 
Nothing really to be scarred of just keep that in mind.


----------



## JoPelle

To be honest, the test is not that hard. Do some IQ test on internet and you should be good. You cant really practice logic. Maybe just do some maths and fractions a few days before. I didnt study at all and scored 90%.


----------



## Flavus101

JoPelle said:
			
		

> To be honest, the test is not that hard. Do some IQ test on internet and you should be good. You cant really practice logic. Maybe just do some maths and fractions a few days before. I didnt study at all and scored 90%.



Correct me if I am wrong (preferably someone who has reliable information unlike our friend JoPelle here) you are not actually informed how well you did on the CFAT? You are simply told what trades you qualified for. At least that is how it worked when I took it about a month ago.

I found that the sample questions on the CF website were a fairly accurate example as to what is on the test. (Otherwise why would they have them?) If you concentrate on that as well as making sure your long division and multiplication is sound you should be good. Remember that a key part to answering the questions are fully understanding them, I had a problem on the practice test where I just did not understand the question. The folks on here will point you in the right direction if you get stuck. 

Good luck!


----------



## RectorCR

Flavus101 said:
			
		

> Correct me if I am wrong (preferably someone who has reliable information unlike our friend JoPelle here) you are not actually informed how well you did on the CFAT? You are simply told what trades you qualified for. At least that is how it worked when I took it about a month ago.
> 
> I found that the sample questions on the CF website were a fairly accurate example as to what is on the test. (Otherwise why would they have them?) If you concentrate on that as well as making sure your long division and multiplication is sound you should be good. Remember that a key part to answering the questions are fully understanding them, I had a problem on the practice test where I just did not understand the question. The folks on here will point you in the right direction if you get stuck.
> 
> Good luck!



I did not receive a score. 
The Officer just told me I scored perfect on two sections and almost perfect on the third.


----------



## RectorCR

JoPelle said:
			
		

> To be honest, the test is not that hard. Do some IQ test on internet and you should be good. You cant really practice logic. Maybe just do some maths and fractions a few days before. I didnt study at all and scored 90%.



Well I'll just say that 2/3 of the sections are math based and I have a BSc Hons. - Mathematics and thought it was harder than I expected...
Also I'm pretty sure they don't/ can't give out raw scores. The 90% is that you were in the 90th percentile of scorers( ie. he did better than 90% of test takers).


----------



## theforcewithin

RectorCR said:
			
		

> Well I'll just say that 2/3 of the sections are math based and I have a BSc Hons. - Mathematics and thought it was harder than I expected...
> Also I'm pretty sure they don't/ can't give out raw scores. The 90% is that you were in the 90th percentile of scorers( ie. he did better than 90% of test takers).



Yeah I believe it's based on percentiles as well, not on raw scores. It's in one's best interest to do the very best one can do, because they will consider CFAT percentiles particularly when candidates have similar qualifications. Some trades also have higher percentile qualifications. Don't underestimate anything; it's good to be prepared for anything. If it ends up being super easy, then great - even better for your chances of getting your trades. 

Back to application process samples, preparation depends on one's strengths and weaknesses. Some just need a couple of weeks while others get tutoring for a couple of months. So yeah, even if your degree is in math (), better to prep as best you can than not. I don't think you can get a retest to get a higher score if you pass, right? And the scores are "for life".


----------



## PMedMoe

Maybe this discussion needs to be moved to one of the several CFAT threads....   :dunno:


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

theforcewithin said:
			
		

> Yeah I believe it's based on percentiles as well, not on raw scores. It's in one's best interest to do the very best one can do, because they will consider CFAT percentiles particularly when candidates have similar qualifications. Some trades also have higher percentile qualifications. Don't underestimate anything; it's good to be prepared for anything. If it ends up being super easy, then great - even better for your chances of getting your trades.
> 
> BUT... to make the convo back to application process samples, preparation depends on one's strengths and weaknesses. Some just need a couple of weeks while others get tutoring for a couple of months. So yeah, even if your degree is in math (), better to prep as best you can than not. I don't think you can get a retest to get a higher score if you pass, right? And the scores are "for life".



I was given my raw score and percentile. I found the math fairly easy because I did a bit of practice for the test but the grammar section REALLY challenged me.


----------



## theforcewithin

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Maybe this discussion needs to be moved to one of the several CFAT threads....   :dunno:



Lol ok back to application process samples. Anyone ever experience their trades opening up (or closing?) much sooner than expected? What were the intake frequencies (yearly) and numbers for your trades? If your trades had closed while you were in the process of completing your app, how long did you have to wait until they opened up again?


----------



## i_want_a_pmq

theforcewithin said:
			
		

> Lol ok back to application process samples. Anyone ever experience their trades opening up (or closing?) much sooner than expected? What were the intake frequencies (yearly) and numbers for your trades? If your trades had closed while you were in the process of completing your app, how long did you have to wait until they opened up again?



I called my recruiter at some point to get an update on my file and was told it was closed because all 3 of my trades were closed... I was surprised and disappointed. I had to wait about 5 months. When I reapplied, interview needed to be redone because they had changed the format.


----------



## JoPelle

When I first applied in 2011, combat engineer was closed but they still processed my file.


----------



## Verge1993

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Maybe this discussion needs to be moved to one of the several CFAT threads....   :dunno:



Yeah guys you need to listen to PMedMoe. This thread is to show how you are doing with your processing and how long you have been taking so far. It's not about how to prepare for the CFAT or anything about the CFAT at all, just when you completed it.


----------



## George Wallace

When no one is around, do you stand in front of a mirror and have a conversation with yourself?  


You sure like to hear yourself talk.....post.  You are setting yourself up for a very hard time once you enter, if you enter, the Canadian Armed Forces.


----------



## anneadit

Got merit listed today. Selections for the EME on Thursday. I would take it in a heartbeat if offered.

Recruiting Centre: CFVRC
Local Recruiting Centre: Toronto RC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Communications and Electronics (Air) Engineer
Trade Choice 3: EME
Online Application Date: April 7, 2013
Date Application sent to Toronto RC: June 14, 2013
Paperwork Submitted: June 20th, 2013
CFAT: June 25th, 2013
Interview: July 3rd, 2013
Medical: July 2nd, 2013
Merit Listed: July 21st, 2013
Position offered:
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins:

I asked the MCC to change my second choice to Signals Officer as it is similar to CELE in many aspects and also because the selections are on Thursday.


----------



## nn1988

Recruiting centre: Ottawa, ON
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: AVS Tech.
Trade choice 2: AC OP.
Trade Choice 3: AES OP.
Applied: April 04, 2013
File sent to CFRC: June 04, 2013
Original Supporting Documents Provided: July 04 , 2013
First contact: July 11, 2013
CFAT: July 17, 2013
Medical: August 14, 2013     {to do}
Interview:August 14, 2013     {to do}

Merit Listed:
Position offered:
Enrollment/swearing in:
BMQ:


Let's see how it goes...


----------



## JamesKEDU

I got results back from my medical. Unfortunately my vision falls under v4 so I won't be eligible for ACSO and AEC. I spoke to a recruiter about replacing these positions with ones I am medically capable for but he cautioned me about this as changing trades at this stage would make me look irresolute. So for now, I am banking on MARS to come through for me. My recruiter told me that I am very competitive as I have a master's degree as well and advised me to be patient; I had planned to switch to NCM. He has a "forecast" that at least 20 positions will open up though he can't say if it will be for this fall. I am feeling a little more confident now after hearing his sage advice. 

Sorry for the long post! I hope everyone has better luck. We're all going to make it .


----------



## DAA

JamesKEDU said:
			
		

> I got results back from my medical. Unfortunately my vision falls under v4 so I won't be eligible for ACSO and AEC. I spoke to a recruiter about replacing these positions with ones I am medically capable for but he cautioned me about this as changing trades at this stage would make me look irresolute. So for now, I am banking on MARS to come through for me. My recruiter told me that I am very competitive as I have a master's degree as well and advised me to be patient; I had planned to switch to NCM. He has a "forecast" that at least 20 positions will open up though he can't say if it will be for this fall. I am feeling a little more confident now after hearing his sage advice.
> 
> Sorry for the long post! I hope everyone has better luck. We're all going to make it .



MARS is CLOSED.  The "sage advice" amounts to "better luck next year" because the recruiter didn't want to give you the BAD NEWS!


----------



## JamesKEDU

Thanks DAA, I will take everything with a sense of careful optimism. I don't believe the recruiter was intentionally trying to deceive me as he was quite frank that neither him or anyone else for that matter would know when MARS will open again.


----------



## DAA

JamesKEDU said:
			
		

> Thanks DAA, I will take everything with a sense of careful optimism. I don't believe the recruiter was intentionally trying to deceive me as he was quite frank that neither him or anyone else for that matter would know when MARS will open again.



It's a "duh" question.  The answer is the same as it was last year and the year before that and the year before that.  "Pre-processing" will start in early Dec 13 for the 2014 selection year and in all likelihood, selections will be in late Feb, early Mar for BMOQ's commencing after 1 Apr 14.

So the old addage from Recruiters of "Occupation is closed, reapply again in Apr, puts you in the SOL column because selections have already taken place for the year".

Let me be frank.  The toughest job in recruiting, is telling someone that a) your not competitive, try again later b) your occupation is closed, try again later c) you weren't selected in competition, try again later.

The easy OUT, "Your file is very competitive and I am sure you will be successful."  and if necessary, followed by, "Bad news, your chosen occupations are currently closed but good news, don't worry, we hope they will open up shortly."  and my all time favourite when you ask how to improve yourself......"Keep doing what your doing".......

Anyhow, at the end of the day, it's your choice.  Just make sure that you select an occupation that you truly want and if you need to wait, then so be it.....


----------



## kevincanada

To build on what DAA said, I went down your path last year.  I was late in the recruitment season for the year and my job choices were tight. I was so late in the year my file was closed and reopened in February 2013. DAA actually processed my file (thanks).  I was choosing, Ammo Tech, Weapons Tech and a 3rd think it was Electrical Distribution Tech.  When I was talking with my MCC come interview time.  We changed it to Combat Engineer, Material Tech and Vehicle Tech.

The reason being some jobs are very limited and high competition and my choices were both of those.  I was certainly competitive and learned everything I could about recruitment.  Ammo Tech had one slot open and a selection this coming November.  Meanwhile Vehicle Tech and Combat Engineer had over 100 each.  Since my interview I've been selected, offered and accepted the Vehicle Tech position.  I do expect to enjoy doing this job.  

Sometimes you need to be open to more options.  I know I had too.  With Vehicle Tech there is a large educational component to it too.  Which is great.  I can't wait to get back to the classroom and study again.


----------



## nn1988

Hello.,

Tried searching but nothing availed..,

Does anyone know who interviews the recruits for their respective entry plans.
I.e. Does a warrant officer interview an NCM recruit., and Major for officer etc. 

Thanks


----------



## RectorCR

nn1988 said:
			
		

> Hello.,
> 
> Tried searching but nothing availed..,
> 
> Does anyone know who interviews the recruits for their respective entry plans.
> I.e. Does a warrant officer interview an NCM recruit., and Major for officer etc.
> 
> Thanks



I'm applying as a DEO and was interviewed by a Capt.


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

I was interviewed by a captain as well.


----------



## Dlaws90

nn1988 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know who interviews the recruits for their respective entry plans.
> I.e. Does a warrant officer interview an NCM recruit., and Major for officer etc.



I doubt it really makes a difference what rank or trade the person is, it likely varies. I got interviewed by a Naval Lieutenant and I'm doing NCM Infantry.


----------



## DAA

nn1988 said:
			
		

> Hello.,
> Tried searching but nothing availed..,
> Does anyone know who interviews the recruits for their respective entry plans.
> I.e. Does a warrant officer interview an NCM recruit., and Major for officer etc.
> Thanks



You will be interviewed by an MCC who for the most part will be a Commissioned Officer (Capt).  In some RC's with limited staff, Senior NCO's (Sgt and above) will also be MCC qualified and may do the interviews as well.


----------



## Gunshark

DAA said:
			
		

> It's a "duh" question.  The answer is the same as it was last year and the year before that and the year before that.  "Pre-processing" will start in early Dec 13 for the 2014 selection year and in all likelihood, selections will be in late Feb, early Mar for BMOQ's commencing after 1 Apr 14.
> 
> So the old addage from Recruiters of "Occupation is closed, reapply again in Apr, puts you in the SOL column because selections have already taken place for the year".
> 
> Let me be frank.  The toughest job in recruiting, is telling someone that a) your not competitive, try again later b) your occupation is closed, try again later c) you weren't selected in competition, try again later.
> 
> The easy OUT, "Your file is very competitive and I am sure you will be successful."  and if necessary, followed by, "Bad news, your chosen occupations are currently closed but good news, don't worry, we hope they will open up shortly."  and my all time favourite when you ask how to improve yourself......"Keep doing what your doing".......
> 
> Anyhow, at the end of the day, it's your choice.  Just make sure that you select an occupation that you truly want and if you need to wait, then so be it.....



This is quite an eye opener. I learned through experience that recruiter's words may not always reflect the situation accurately, but I've mostly attributed that fact to recruiters often not having complete information themselves. They are "middle men/women" so to speak. I suppose this is still true, but I didn't think they would word things in better-sounding ways instead of just telling you the "bad news". I guess sometimes we have to take a hint and read between the lines. Thanks DAA.


----------



## FlaintheCF

Just thought I would share!

Recruting Center: Ottawa, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: Cook
Trade Choice 3: X
Application Date: October 2012
First Contact: October 2012
CFAT: October 2012
Med, aptitude completed : 23 April 2013
Interview completed: 23 April 2013
Position Offered: RMS Clerk - 24 June 2013
Sworn in: 30 July 2013
Basic Training Begins: 3 August 2013

Anyone else starting BMQ August 3??
I can't wait!!!


----------



## mariomike

FlaintheCF said:
			
		

> Anyone else starting BMQ August 3??



Congratulations. This is probably the group you are looking for:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/111230.0.html

also

BMQ 3-Aug-13  
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/111192.0.html


----------



## FlaintheCF

Awesome, mariomike, thank you!


----------



## RMCHopeful

JamesKEDU said:
			
		

> I got results back from my medical. Unfortunately my vision falls under v4 so I won't be eligible for ACSO and AEC. I spoke to a recruiter about replacing these positions with ones I am medically capable for but he cautioned me about this as changing trades at this stage would make me look irresolute. So for now, I am banking on MARS to come through for me. My recruiter told me that I am very competitive as I have a master's degree as well and advised me to be patient; I had planned to switch to NCM. He has a "forecast" that at least 20 positions will open up though he can't say if it will be for this fall. I am feeling a little more confident now after hearing his sage advice.
> 
> Sorry for the long post! I hope everyone has better luck. We're all going to make it .



So the recruiter advised you not to switch trades when you wanted to? I would be pretty peeved if I wasn`t competitive for my trades and be advised not to switch and stick with it.


----------



## freckledsoldier

UPDATE!

Recruiting centre: Online/Edmonton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade choice 2: Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Applied: April 26 2013
File sent to CFRC: May 21, 2013
First contact: May 23, 2013
Dropped off forms: May 24, 2013
CFAT: June 13, 2013
Medical: June 14, 2013
Interview: June 14, 2013
Merit listed: June 24
Position offered: July 24- Armoured Soldier!! 
swearing in: August 29
BMQ: September 2

Got the call today, could not be more excited! Anyone else going for the Sept 2 BMQ??


----------



## 12rezaiab

hey i was wondering if anyone knows what the wait time is to get into infantry Reg forces NCM. i just completed my CFAT and interview and medical today.


----------



## PMedMoe

12rezaiab said:
			
		

> hey i was wondering if anyone knows what the wait time is to get into infantry Reg forces NCM. i just completed my CFAT and interview and medical today.



TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________ 

Is the trade open?


----------



## RectorCR

Selection is today 
Let operation "check my phone every two minutes" begin. Lol


----------



## DAA

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________
> 
> Is the trade open?



Artymn, Cbt Engr, Crmn and Infmn are all OPEN.


----------



## PMedMoe

DAA said:
			
		

> Artymn, Cbt Engr, Crmn and Infmn are all OPEN.



Just asking....


----------



## DAA

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Just asking....



No problem, thought I would throw that out before they start asking about the "other" occupations.....


----------



## PMedMoe

DAA said:
			
		

> No problem, thought I would throw that out before they start asking about the "other" occupations.....



Maybe you should add that to the Trades Open/Closed thread...


----------



## JoPelle

freckledsoldier said:
			
		

> UPDATE!
> 
> Recruiting centre: Online/Edmonton
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade choice 2: Armoured Soldier
> Trade Choice 3: Infantry
> Applied: April 26 2013
> File sent to CFRC: May 21, 2013
> First contact: May 23, 2013
> Dropped off forms: May 24, 2013
> CFAT: June 13, 2013
> Medical: June 14, 2013
> Interview: June 14, 2013
> Merit listed: June 24
> Position offered: July 24- Armoured Soldier!!
> swearing in: August 29
> BMQ: September 2
> 
> Got the call today, could not be more excited! Anyone else going for the Sept 2 BMQ??



Congrats! Im on the Sept 2 BMQ as well, combat eng.
Ill see you there


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

RectorCR said:
			
		

> Selection is today
> Let operation "check my phone every two minutes" begin. Lol



just so you know they usually take about a week or two to let your local RC know that they have selected you. I got my called a week and a half after my trades selection.


----------



## Bassil_Inf

Update: My MCC told me that my file is now with my unit. Today is a parade night, do you think I'd get the call today to swear in?


----------



## Dkhorsand

Recruting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Avionics systems technician
Trade Choice 2: Vehicle technician
Trade Choice 3: Aerospace control operator
Online Application Date: June 4, 2013
First Contact: July 4, 2013
Aptitude Test: July 25, 2013
Medical: July 31, 2013
Interview: July 31, 2013
Position Offered:
Sworn In:
Basic Training Begins: 

Did the CFAT this morning and did really well. Aesop is closed right now so I switched it to vehicle technician. AVS has over 140 positions open, though, so I am expecting more smoothe sailing ahead!


----------



## DAA

TheRightsOfMan said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: CFRC Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Avionics systems technician
> 
> 
> Did the CFAT this morning and did really well. Aesop is closed right now so I switched it to vehicle technician. AVS has over 140 positions open, though, so I am expecting more smoothe sailing ahead!



Picking AVS Tech is pretty much a "guarantee" to entering the CF at this point, especially with over 140 positions available.

Just have to meet the Academic requirements, score reasonably well on the CFAT, TSD, pass the medical and interview.  Bus is waiting out back the Recruiting Centre to take you to St Jean.....


----------



## nn1988

DAA said:
			
		

> Bus is waiting out back the Recruiting Centre to take you to St Jean.....



I hope you're right. Talked to the "file manager" today...He was unaware that I had done a CFAT more than a week ago and had scheduled a medical and interview for next month. After telling him so, he wished me good luck and said "After your next 2 appointments is selection and this could take anywhere from 1 week to 6 months or longer. "


----------



## DAA

nn1988 said:
			
		

> I hope you're right. Talked to the "file manager" today...He was unaware that I had done a CFAT more than a week ago and had scheduled a medical and interview for next month. After telling him so, he wished me good luck and said "After your next 2 appointments is selection and this could take anywhere from 1 week to 6 months or longer. "



AVS Tech is what they call a "threshold" occupation because of the length of training.  Which means that enrolments should take place with due consideration to just when AVS Tech Training is scheduled.  So, someone feel free to step in and correct me if I am wrong, but I believe that AVS trg is done by CFSAT in Borden.

So purely for example purposes........if CFSAT has an AVS Basic Occupational Training Crse (ie; QL3) scheduled to start on 1 Nov, then you would need to have completed your BMQ by then, which means you would have needed to start your BMQ by mid Jul at the latest.  Which in turn means that you should have been made an offer another 45-60 days prior to going to St Jean for BMQt, which backs us up to sometime in May.

Which now makes me think that CFSAT is going to be some busy if they have to train 140+ AVS Techs this fiscal year.    :facepalm:


----------



## nn1988

DAA said:
			
		

> AVS Tech is what they call a "threshold" occupation because of the length of training.  Which means that enrolments should take place with due consideration to just when AVS Tech Training is scheduled.  So, someone feel free to step in and correct me if I am wrong, but I believe that AVS trg is done by CFSAT in Borden.
> 
> So purely for example purposes........if CFSAT has an AVS Basic Occupational Training Crse (ie; QL3) scheduled to start on 1 Nov, then you would need to have completed your BMQ by then, which means you would have needed to start your BMQ by mid Jul at the latest.  Which in turn means that you should have been made an offer another 45-60 days prior to going to St Jean for BMQt, which backs us up to sometime in May.
> 
> Which now makes me think that CFSAT is going to be some busy if they have to train 140+ AVS Techs this fiscal year.    :facepalm:



I understand your point but there's also Performance Oriented Electronics Training course at the Canadian Forces School of Communications and Electronics Kingston, ON; between BMQ in St-Jean and CFSATE in Borden.... good 30-32 weeks.

According to CFSATE's website >  AVS Tech. training in Borden takes place 10 times a year, with a course load of normally 12 students.


----------



## Beamos

My application sample to date. I wrote the CFAT back in June and was told that it will take about 3-4 weeks to complete the security screening at which point they will contact me for a medical/interview.  I guess it varies from RC to RC on how these appointments are scheduled as I noticed that some people wrote the CFAT had a medical and an interview all on the same day. Maybe my medical is going to be done at an other location? Anyone else from the shwa have the same timing?

 Anyways, I did well on the CFAT and the recruiter explained that the engineering trades were usually all in the red in regards to staffing every year; meaning I had a good shot at getting in assuming the rest of the process went smoothly.  I was a little surprised by this as I assumed there would be many applicants for engineering roles in the CF due to the fact that the job is well, awesome.  What do you guys think? 

Recruiting centre: online/oshawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: officer
Trade choice 1: EME Officer
Trade choice 2: MSE Officer
Trade Choice 3: NCS Officer
Applied: April 30 2013
File sent to CFRC: June 12, 2013
First contact: June 20, 2013
Dropped off forms: June 25, 2013
CFAT: June 25, 2013
Medical: Waiting....
Interview: Waiting.....
Merit listed: 
Position offered:
swearing in: 
BMQ:


----------



## 26point2

Oshawa is my recruiting centre.  For me, screening and medical was a week after CFAT.  Then a six week wait for the interview after that.  Medical and interview were both at Oshawa.

Good luck!  Hopefully you hear something soon.


----------



## jonas0828

FINAL UPDATE!!!!!

Recruiting centre: Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade choice 2: Material Tech
Trade Choice 3: ATIS Tech
Applied: April 17 2013
CFAT: Wrote a few years back
Medical: May 14, 2013
Interview: May 14, 2013
Position offered: July 25, 2013 ATIS Tech
Enrollment/swearing in: August 15, 2013
Basic Training: August 26, 2013; Have to be there August 24, 2013

Cant F*cking Wait!


----------



## Teen_Cadet

Beamos said:
			
		

> My application sample to date. I wrote the CFAT back in June and was told that it will take about 3-4 weeks to complete the security screening at which point they will contact me for a medical/interview.  I guess it varies from RC to RC on how these appointments are scheduled as I noticed that some people wrote the CFAT had a medical and an interview all on the same day. Maybe my medical is going to be done at an other location? Anyone else from the shwa have the same timing?
> 
> Anyways, I did well on the CFAT and the recruiter explained that the engineering trades were usually all in the red in regards to staffing every year; meaning I had a good shot at getting in assuming the rest of the process went smoothly.  I was a little surprised by this as I assumed there would be many applicants for engineering roles in the CF due to the fact that the job is well, awesome.  What do you guys think?
> 
> Recruiting centre: online/oshawa
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: officer
> Trade choice 1: EME Officer
> Trade choice 2: MSE Officer
> Trade Choice 3: NCS Officer
> Applied: April 30 2013
> File sent to CFRC: June 12, 2013
> First contact: June 20, 2013
> Dropped off forms: June 25, 2013
> CFAT: June 25, 2013
> Medical: Waiting....
> Interview: Waiting.....
> Merit listed:
> Position offered:
> swearing in:
> BMQ:



Are you ROTP or DEO? Just curious, and good luck!


----------



## cjette1

jonas0828 said:
			
		

> FINAL UPDATE!!!!!
> 
> Recruiting centre: Hamilton
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade choice 2: Material Tech
> Trade Choice 3: ATIS Tech
> Applied: April 17 2013
> CFAT: Wrote a few years back
> Medical: May 14, 2013
> Interview: May 14, 2013
> Position offered: July 25, 2013 ATIS Tech
> Enrollment/swearing in: August 15, 2013
> Basic Training: August 26, 2013; Have to be there August 24, 2013
> 
> Cant F*cking Wait!



Congrats bud! I wish you all the best in your future!


----------



## Beamos

Teen_Cadet said:
			
		

> Are you ROTP or DEO? Just curious, and good luck!



Recent Grad from UOIT so I'm DEO.


----------



## kevincanada

Beamos said:
			
		

> Recent Grad from UOIT so I'm DEO.



I went through Oshawa,  took a few months and everything always happened on a Tuesday.


----------



## CFBigMike

Update!

Recruiting centre: ONLINE/Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade choice 2: Armored Soldier 
Applied: August 2012
File sent to CFRC: April 2012
First contact: April 11, 2013
CFAT: April 18, 2013
Interview: May 16, 2013
Medical: May 16, 2013
Merit listed: June 13, 2013
Position offered: July 26, 2013 - Armored Soldier
swearing in: August 29, 2013
BMQ: September 2, 2013

See you guys there.


----------



## Washy

Recruiting centre: ONLINE/Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Boatswain
Trade choice 2: Cook
Applied: April 2013
File sent to CFRC: April 2013
First contact: July 2013 (had to initiate contact a few times, as my file was misplaced)
CFAT: July 8, 2013
Interview: August 12, 2013
Medical: August 12, 2013
Merit listed: 
Position offered:
Swearing in:
BMQ:


Crunch Time for prepping for the interview, 2 weeks left. I hope Boatswain is still open the Master Seaman in Hamilton said I should be good and it should still be open by the end of August. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

Washy said:
			
		

> Recruiting centre: ONLINE/Hamilton
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: Boatswain
> Trade choice 2: Cook
> Applied: April 2013
> File sent to CFRC: April 2013
> First contact: July 2013 (had to initiate contact a few times, as my file was misplaced)
> CFAT: July 8, 2013
> Interview: August 12, 2013
> Medical: August 12, 2013
> Merit listed:
> Position offered:
> Swearing in:
> BMQ:
> 
> 
> Crunch Time for prepping for the interview, 2 weeks left. I hope Boatswain is still open the Master Seaman in Hamilton said I should be good and it should still be open by the end of August. Keeping my fingers crossed.



one of my choices was boatswain and at my interview I was told the boatswain selection was august 15th so you should be good.


----------



## Washy

Wow talk about close shaves! Thanks for the info yamahaguitarguy


----------



## RectorCR

Washy said:
			
		

> Recruiting centre: ONLINE/Hamilton
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: Boatswain
> Trade choice 2: Cook
> Applied: April 2013
> File sent to CFRC: April 2013
> First contact: July 2013 (had to initiate contact a few times, as my file was misplaced)
> CFAT: July 8, 2013
> Interview: August 12, 2013
> Medical: August 12, 2013
> Merit listed:
> Position offered:
> Swearing in:
> BMQ:
> 
> 
> Crunch Time for prepping for the interview, 2 weeks left. I hope Boatswain is still open the Master Seaman in Hamilton said I should be good and it should still be open by the end of August. Keeping my fingers crossed.



I COULD be wrong here but I'm pretty sure that for you to be considered at selection you must be merit listed first...So if your interview/med are August 12th I'd say you probably won't be merit listed until at least September. 
Maybe one of the senior members could chime in here.


----------



## Stiman

Recruiting centre: Ottawa, ON
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade choice 1: Engineer Officer
Trade choice 2: EME Officer
Trade Choice 3: MARS Officer
Applied: April 09 2013
File sent to CFRC: May 13, 2013
First contact: May 21, 2013
Dropped off forms: May 24, 2013
CFAT: Feb 2006
TSD Test: June 11, 2013
Medical: June 19, 2013
Interview: June 19, 2013
Position offered: July 30, 2013 - Engineer Officer
swearing in: August 14, 2013
BMOQ: August 26, 2013


Got the call! only 3 business days after selections - really wasn't expecting it this soon!


----------



## RectorCR

Stiman said:
			
		

> Recruiting centre: Ottawa, ON
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
> Trade choice 1: Engineer Officer
> Trade choice 2: EME Officer
> Trade Choice 3: MARS Officer
> Applied: April 09 2013
> File sent to CFRC: May 13, 2013
> First contact: May 21, 2013
> Dropped off forms: May 24, 2013
> CFAT: Feb 2006
> TSD Test: June 11, 2013
> Medical: June 19, 2013
> Interview: June 19, 2013
> Position offered: July 30, 2013 - Engineer Officer
> swearing in: August 14, 2013
> BMOQ: August 26, 2013
> 
> 
> Got the call! only 3 business days after selections - really wasn't expecting it this soon!



That's amazing! Congrats!
I hope to see you there!


----------



## Stiman

THanks! I hope to see you there too!


----------



## anneadit

Congrats Stiman!!! Did you have a choice regarding the bmoq date?


----------



## Stiman

Thanks anneadit,

I did not get a choice of BMOQ dates. I was asked to if I accept of decline the offer on the phone, and after accepting, was told that I would swear in on August 14th. Was also told to review the recruite package found at cflrs.forces.gc.ca website in preparation for BMOQ.

Good luck to you anneadit, hopefully well meet in St. Jean.


----------



## jowel

Update


			
				jowel said:
			
		

> Recruiting centre: Montréal
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: Boatswain
> Trade choice 2: NCI OP
> Tade Choice 3: Sonar OP
> Applied: September 2011
> File sent to CFRC: April 2012
> First contact: April 2012
> CFAT: October 2012
> Medical: July 2013
> Interview: July 30 2013
> Merit listed: July 30 2013
> Position offered: Waiting
> Enrollment/swearing in: Waiting


----------



## Dkhorsand

At my medical this morning I was given an envelope with a form to bring to an optometrist to fill out. At my interview I was told that I would be offered a job within a few days of returning the form because there are no applications in waiting for AVS. Right after the interview I ran over to an optometrist and got the form filled out and handed in. Hopefully they call this week! Anyone know if they call on weekends?

Recruting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Avionics systems technician
Trade Choice 2: Vehicle technician
Trade Choice 3: Aerospace control operator
Online Application Date: June 4, 2013
First Contact: July 4, 2013
Aptitude Test: July 25, 2013
Medical: July 31, 2013
Interview: July 31, 2013
Position Offered:
Sworn In:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## jonas0828

I'm almost certain the Captain that called me told me that I would be receiving a call within the next couple days to talk about my folder. Haven't received the call yet and its been a week. Should I contact them or wait?



Recruiting centre: Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade choice 2: Material Tech
Trade Choice 3: ATIS Tech
Applied: April 17 2013
CFAT: Wrote a few years back
Medical: May 14, 2013
Interview: May 14, 2013
Position offered: July 25, 2013 ATIS Tech
Enrollment/swearing in: August 15, 2013
Basic Training: August 26, 2013; Have to be there August 24, 2013


----------



## DAA

TheRightsOfMan said:
			
		

> Hopefully they call this week! Anyone know if they call on weekends?



No, they won't be calling you on the weekend.


----------



## Stuff

Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Online Application Date: May 18th 2013
First contact: July 31st, 2013
Aptitude Test:
Interview:
Medical:
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
BMQ Begins:

An update, huzzah! 
Filling out the next few forms now.


----------



## Dkhorsand

DAA said:
			
		

> No, they won't be calling you on the weekend.







Thanks, good to know.


----------



## secondchance

Recruiting centre: Montreal,QC
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade choice 1: AERE Officer
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Applied: June  31, 2012
First contact: May 21, 2013
CFAT: January 2011
TSD Test: January 2013
Medical: April 22, 2013
Interview:April 22, 2013
Position offered: July 09, 2013 - AERE Officer
Swearing in: August 14, 2013
BMOQ: August 26, 2013


----------



## mapleafan

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Military Police
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: May 22, 2013
First Contact: July 29, 2013
Med, aptitude completed : TBD
PT Test completed: Stay Tuned
Interview completed: Stay Tuned
Position Offered: Stay Tuned
Basic Training Begins: Stay Tuned


----------



## rebeccag19

Hi all, I'm very excited with the decision to pursue a career in the military as a young woman, and would like to (like you all) share my application process! Good luck to you all!

Recruting Center: Vancoucer 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: June 19,2013
First Contact: June 20, 2013
CFAT : July 16, 2012
Medical : August 13, 2013
Interview: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Basic Training: TBD

I was recently informed that the medical technician trade has been closed, so I'm not 100% sure how this will affect my application process. Currently though, my application is still being processed..


----------



## tEDEN

Hi all, awesome forum you have happening her! Just wish I found it earlier, tons of great info and advise!
Keep it up, Cheers!

Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech
Trade Choice 3: Construction Tech
Application Date: May 15, 2013
First Contact: July 9, 2013
Aptitude completed : July 17, 2013
Medical/ Interview: Aug 13, 2013
Position Offered: TBA... Hopefully.
Basic Training Begins: TBA


----------



## HopefulOfficer

Hey everyone! Love this forum and thought this would be an appropriate way to begin posting.. good luck to everyone in their application process!

Recruiting Center: Montreal, QC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Logistics Officer
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: August 2nd, 2013
First Contact: 
Aptitude completed : Done in 2004, was told it was good for 10 years but will rewrite if necessary
Medical/ Interview:
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## JoPelle

I got an offer on the phone 3 weeks ago, and my bmq starts september 2. The RC told me that they would send me emails for all the informations, job offer etc. But I still havent got anything.
Should I call or just wait 1-2 more weeks since my swearing in is august 21.


----------



## HopefulOfficer

JoPelle said:
			
		

> I got an offer on the phone 3 weeks ago, and my bmq starts september 2. The RC told me that they would send me emails for all the informations, job offer etc. But I still havent got anything.
> Should I call or just wait 1-2 more weeks since my swearing in is august 21.



I don't think it will hurt to call them or even pass by in person if you have the chance. I'm sure you did this already but check your junk folder just in case.. Congrats on your offer and best of luck  

btw I'm a total noob to this forum, but I don't think your question belongs in this thread


----------



## anneadit

Got the call today. Accepted AERE. BMOQ starts Aug 26th.

Recruiting Centre: CFVRC
Local Recruiting Centre: Toronto RC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Signals Officer
Trade Choice 3: EME
Online Application Date: April 7, 2013
Date Application sent to Toronto RC: June 14, 2013
Paperwork Submitted: June 20th, 2013
CFAT: June 25th, 2013
Interview: July 3rd, 2013
Medical: July 2nd, 2013
Merit Listed: July 21st, 2013
Position offered: Aug 6th, 2013
Swearing in: Aug 21st, 2013
Basic Training Begins: Aug 26th, 2013


----------



## secondchance

anneadit said:
			
		

> Got the call today. Accepted AERE. BMOQ starts Aug 26th.
> 
> Recruiting Centre: CFVRC
> Local Recruiting Centre: Toronto RC
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
> Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: Signals Officer
> Trade Choice 3: EME
> Online Application Date: April 7, 2013
> Date Application sent to Toronto RC: June 14, 2013
> Paperwork Submitted: June 20th, 2013
> CFAT: June 25th, 2013
> Interview: July 3rd, 2013
> Medical: July 2nd, 2013
> Merit Listed: July 21st, 2013
> Position offered: Aug 6th, 2013
> Swearing in: Aug 21st, 2013
> Basic Training Begins: Aug 26th, 2013


Congrats .
One more AERE here too.


----------



## korwynkim

Recruiting Centre: Online (Regina)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade 1: Aviation System Technician
Trade 2: Medical Technician
Trade 3: 
Application Date: November 30, 2012 (Documents sent in 2 weeks after)
First Contact: February 21
CFAT: March 28
Merit Listed: May 15
Position Offered: AVN Tech
Enrolment: July 27
Swearing in: August 7
BMQ: August 19


Officially on leave without pay  ;D


----------



## WKerby92

*Update

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Firefighter (Not Considered)
Trade Choice 2: Vehicle Tech
Application Date: December , 2012
First Contact: January, 2013
CFAT completed : February 2013
Interview and Medical completed: April 3, 2013 
Merit Listed: June, 2013
Position Offered: August 8, 2013 - Vehicle Tech
BMQ Begins: September 2, 2013

Thought it would never come!  ;D


----------



## Cbbmtt

WKerby92 said:
			
		

> *Update
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Firefighter (Not Considered)
> Trade Choice 2: Vehicle Tech
> Application Date: December , 2012
> First Contact: January, 2013
> CFAT completed : February 2013
> Interview and Medical completed: April 3, 2013
> Merit Listed: June, 2013
> Position Offered: August 8, 2013 - Vehicle Tech
> BMQ Begins: September 2, 2013
> 
> Thought it would never come!  ;D



Reading a lot of the process samples, your's was a decent time. Congrats!


----------



## WKerby92

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> Reading a lot of the process samples, your's was a decent time. Congrats!



Thanks man, I appreciate it! Felt like forever, but finally over. Good luck with the rest of your process and heres to hoping you hear soon!

Cheers


----------



## KyleAM

Recruiting centre: Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: AVS
Trade choice 2: Veh Tech
Tade Choice 3: Weapons Tech LAN
Applied: May 27th 2013
File sent to CFRC: Aug 5th, 2013
First contact: Waiting
CFAT: Waiting
Medical: Waiting
Interview: Waiting
Position offered: Waiting
Enrollment/swearing in: Waiting
After having my trades changed things are finally starting to move ahead


----------



## Dkhorsand

Nice now you'll be out in like 2 months!


----------



## KyleAM

Recruiting centre: Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: AVS
Trade choice 2: Veh Tech
Tade Choice 3: Weapons Tech LAN
Applied: May 27th 2013
File sent to CFRC: Aug 5th, 2013
First contact: Aug 9, 2013
CFAT: Aug 20, 2013
Medical: Aug 20, 2013 if there is an opening
Interview: Waiting
Position offered: Waiting
Enrollment/swearing in: Waiting
Time to prepare for the CFAT


----------



## Oscar590

Recruting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Military Police
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application Date: 20 Sept 2012
First Contact: 10 Oct 2012
Aptitude Test: 19 Dec 2012 (Rescheduled to 15 Jan 2013)
Medical: 19 Feb 2013
PT test: 19 Feb 2013
Interview: 5 March 2013 (Rescheduled to 3 July 2013)
Sworn In: 13 August 2013

It's been almost a year since I first applied, but I finally got the call to get sworn in today.


----------



## Dkhorsand

Still waiting on the call but it's coming soon - all of my references were called yesterday.


----------



## Washy

*update*


Recruiting centre: ONLINE/Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Boatswain
Trade choice 2: Cook
Applied: April 2013
File sent to CFRC: April 2013
First contact: July 2013 (had to initiate contact a few times, as my file was misplaced)
CFAT: July 8, 2013 - Passed
Interview: August 12, 2013 - *Passed*
Medical: August 12, 2013 - *Passed*
Merit listed:
Position offered:
Swearing in:
BMQ:


Now the waiting game !


----------



## cjette1

*Final Update*

Recruiting Centre: Calgary, Alberta
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application Date: April 20, 2013
Date Application sent to CFRC: May 29, 2013
CFAT: July 4th, 2013 (Passed)
Interview: July 4th, 2013 (Passed)
Medical: July 4th (pt. 1) July 10th, 2013 (Pt. 2) (Passed)
Merit Listed: July 17, 2013 
Position offered: Infantry (PPCLI)
Swearing in: August 21, 2013
Basic Training Begins: August 26, 2013

Words cannot describe the excitement I'm feeling towards my future in the Forces. Who would have thought that one phone call could leave me speechless. 

I wish the best to all that are still in the process. And to those that are doing August 26 BMQ, I'll see you soon.


----------



## Stiman

Congratulations!

You have almost the same timeline as me, mid April application, offer came within 2 weeks of mine, and we start basic on the same day!


----------



## jowel

Recruiting centre: Montréal 
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Boatswain
Trade choice 2: NCI OP
Tade Choice 3: Sonar OP
Applied: September 2011
File sent to CFRC: April 2012
First contact: April 2012
CFAT: October 2012
Medical: July 2013 
Interview: July 30 2013
Merit listed: July 30 2013
Position offered: July 13th 2013-Boatswain 
Enrollment/swearing in: September 18th 2013
BMQ starting: September 30th 2013


After waiting 2 years, just got the call, cant be more happy!!!


----------



## Deleted member 31922

Hello! My application status is nearing the final stages! I am excited   Currently undergoing GARDA background check

Recruting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AWS TECH
Trade Choice 2: AMMO TECH
Trade Choice 3: ARTY SOLDIER (FIELD)
Application Date: AUG 20, 2010
First Contact: N/A
CFAT completed : MAY 10, 2011 - passed
Medical completed : APR 24 2013 - passed
GARDA completed : sent away on June 17, 2013, pending
Interview completed: pending
Merit listed : pending
Position Offered: pending
Enrollment/swearing in: pending
Basic Training Begins: pending


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL

UPDATE:

Recruiting Centre: CFVRC/Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date (Online): March 6, 2013
Documents Received: March 19, 2013
File Transferred to Halifax: May, 2013
First Contact: July 8, 2013
Forms Submitted: July 9, 2013
CFAT: August 29, 2013
Medical: August 29, 2013

Testing booked today!

PS: Congrats cjette1!


----------



## FwuzzyWabbit

Things seem to be scooting along fast for me. Hopefully things keep going that way. 

Recruting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Army Communication and Information Systems Specialist (ACISS)
Trade Choice 2: Electrical Distribution Technician
Trade Choice 3: Electrical Generating Systems Technician
Application Date: June 28 2013
First Contact: July 19 2013
Aptitude Test completed: July 23 2013
Medical completed: July 23 2013
Interview completed: Scheduled for August 21st 2013
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## DAA

Wow, what a "contrast" on the two previous experiences above.

So, I think it is safe to say that both applications hit the CFRC at relatively the same time but one person waited "one" week for CFAT while the other has to wait nearly two months.....  :-(


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL

Yeah DAA, tell me about it. I suppose it has to do with the difference in trade selection. However, I have seen examples in this thread of Infantry NCM applications from other CFRCs moving faster than mine. I don't have any doubt in my RC though, and hope that things pick up now that testing has been scheduled.

Contrast yeah, but I'm hanging in there just fine. I have been checking this thread almost daily since I joined the forum. Besides getting my hopes up and down, it has helped pass the time.


----------



## d_edwards

Wish my application zipped along like that.   But at least it is going well for someone,  wish it was the rule rather than the exception
Like some others checking for updates on these boards , it is turning into a bit of an obsession.    
Toughest part is when I am in job interviews, trying to sell myself and convince a potential employer why they should invest in me, when I have one foot out the door before I even start.


----------



## Moon

Recruting center: Quebec city
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM : NCM
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: -
Trade choice 3: -
Application date: June 17 2013
File sent to Québec : July 20 2013
CFAT : July 29 2013
Medical : July 30 2013
Interview: July 30 2013
Position offered:  Waiting
Basic training begins: Waiting


----------



## nn1988

Recruiting centre: Ottawa, ON
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: AVS Tech.
Trade choice 2: ACISS
Trade Choice 3: AC OP.
Applied: April 04, 2013
File sent to CFRC: June 04, 2013
Original Supporting Documents Provided: July 04 , 2013
First contact: July 11, 2013
CFAT: July 17, 2013
Medical: August 14, 2013
Interview:August 14, 2013
Position offered:
Enrollment/swearing in:
BMQ:


I was complemented on the CFAT and was told I scored way above threshold for officer ranking. Encouraged to apply for ROTP if nothing is heard within 2 months.
Got some extra examinations to do for my chosen trades > Blood & Urine analysis from family physician and visual acuity test by an optometrist.

AES OP closed, so I made a switch to ACISS

142 positions open for AVS
103 positions open for ACISS
11 positions open for AC OP


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

nn1988 said:
			
		

> Recruiting centre: Ottawa, ON
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: AVS Tech.
> Trade choice 2: ACISS
> Trade Choice 3: AC OP.
> Applied: April 04, 2013
> File sent to CFRC: June 04, 2013
> Original Supporting Documents Provided: July 04 , 2013
> First contact: July 11, 2013
> CFAT: July 17, 2013
> Medical: August 14, 2013
> Interview:August 14, 2013
> Position offered:
> Enrollment/swearing in:
> BMQ:
> 
> 
> I was complemented on the CFAT and was told I scored way above threshold for officer ranking. Encouraged to apply for ROTP if nothing is heard within 2 months.
> Got some extra examinations to do for my chosen trades > Blood & Urine analysis from family physician and visual acuity test by an optometrist.
> 
> AES OP closed, so I made a switch to ACISS
> 
> 142 positions open for AVS
> 103 positions open for ACISS
> 11 positions open for AC OP



Did they tell you what your exact score was? Anyways with that many number of positions you are a guaranteed in pretty much lol.


----------



## Cbbmtt

nn1988 said:
			
		

> Recruiting centre: Ottawa, ON
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: AVS Tech.
> Trade choice 2: ACISS
> Trade Choice 3: AC OP.
> Applied: April 04, 2013
> File sent to CFRC: June 04, 2013
> Original Supporting Documents Provided: July 04 , 2013
> First contact: July 11, 2013
> CFAT: July 17, 2013
> Medical: August 14, 2013
> Interview:August 14, 2013
> Position offered:
> Enrollment/swearing in:
> BMQ:
> 
> 
> I was complemented on the CFAT and was told I scored way above threshold for officer ranking. Encouraged to apply for ROTP if nothing is heard within 2 months.
> Got some extra examinations to do for my chosen trades > Blood & Urine analysis from family physician and visual acuity test by an optometrist.
> 
> AES OP closed, so I made a switch to ACISS
> 
> 142 positions open for AVS
> 103 positions open for ACISS
> 11 positions open for AC OP



I asked yesterday and AES OP was still open, however I did go through the extra medical requirements already. Hoping that maybe I'm still in time for AES OP. Cross fingers now.


----------



## Moon

Moon said:
			
		

> Recruting center: Quebec city
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM : NCM
> Trade choice 1: Infantry
> Trade choice 2: -
> Trade choice 3: -
> Application date: June 17 2013
> File sent to Québec : July 20 2013
> CFAT : July 29 2013
> Medical : July 30 2013
> Interview: July 30 2013
> Position offered:  Waiting
> Basic training begins: Waiting


Position offered: August 14 2013
Basic training begins: September 2 2013

Offer just came today!!!!


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL

Moon said:
			
		

> Position offered: August 14 2013
> Basic training begins: September 2 2013
> 
> Offer just came today!!!!



2 MONTHS! Wow. Congrats!


----------



## Moon

BYFROMSCHOOL said:
			
		

> 2 MONTHS! Wow. Congrats!



That was pretty fast! I hope you will have news soon too.


----------



## FwuzzyWabbit

FwuzzyWabbit said:
			
		

> Things seem to be scooting along fast for me. Hopefully things keep going that way.
> 
> Recruting Center: Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Army Communication and Information Systems Specialist (ACISS)
> Trade Choice 2: Electrical Distribution Technician
> Trade Choice 3: Electrical Generating Systems Technician
> Application Date: June 28 2013
> First Contact: July 19 2013
> Aptitude Test completed: July 23 2013
> Medical completed: July 23 2013
> Interview completed: Scheduled for August 21st 2013
> Position Offered: Waiting
> Basic Training Begins: Waiting



Interview has been pushed to September 16th 2013 because my references/background check papers were handed in a little late. My turn for a dose of disappointment.   :'(


----------



## Tiffany0x

I GOT MY OFFER!!!!

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Online Application Date: February 17th, 2013
Date Application sent to Ottawa: February 28th, 2013
First Contact from Ottawa: March 20th, 2013 (Emailed me my security forms to fill out)
Forms brought in to Ottawa: March 21, 2013.
CFAT completed : May 13th, 2013
Interview completed: May 13th, 2013
Medical completed: May 13th, 2013
Merit listed: June 19th, 2013
Position offered: August 16th, 2013
Swearing in: August 27th, 2013
Basic Training Begins: September 2nd, 2013 (they said I leave on the 31st, so I'm assuming that it's for the 2nd start!)

HOPE TO SEE A BUNCH OF YOU THERE!!


----------



## airmax

I've been watching this board for a while and thought this to be the best place for my first post.

Recruiting centre: Ottawa, ON
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: AVS Tech.
Trade choice 2: AC OP
Trade Choice 3: INT OP
Applied: May 17, 2013 (Paperwork sent 2 weeks later due to a delay in receiving College Transcripts)
File sent to CFRC: July 31, 2013
Original Supporting Documents Provided: Aug 2, 2013
First contact: Aug 13, 2013
CFAT: Aug 20, 2013
Medical: 
Interview:
Position offered:
Enrollment/swearing in:
BMQ:

M


----------



## Tiffany0x

Good luck for a speedy process!


----------



## 26point2

Air Factor and Merit Listed!

Recruiting centre: Oshawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: DEO
Trade choice 1: Pilot
Trade choice 2: -
Trade choice 3: -
Applied: Dec 17, 2012
CFAT: Apr 16, 2013
Medical: Apr 23, 2013
Interview: June 11, 2013
ASC: July 15, 2013
Merit listed: August 19, 2013
Position offered: -
Enrollment/swearing in: -
BMOQ: -


----------



## KyleAM

Recruiting centre: Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: AVS Tech
Trade choice 2: 
Tade Choice 3: 
Applied: May 27th 2013
File sent to CFRC: Aug 5th, 2013
First contact: Aug 9, 2013
CFAT: Aug 20, 2013 Passed!
Medical: Aug 20, 2013 part 1 Sept 16, 2013 for part 2
Interview: Sept 16, 2013
Position offered: Waiting
Enrollment/swearing in: Waiting
Time to learn AVS Tech trade inside and out


----------



## cp04dental

Recruiting centre: Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Dental Tech
Trade choice 2: 
Tade Choice 3: 
Applied: February 23, 2013 (had to finish school in june)
File sent to CFRC: July 25, 2013
First contact: July 25, 2013 ( i called them)
CFAT: Aug 20, 2013 Passed!
Medical: September 4
Interview: September 4
Position offered: Waiting
Enrollment/swearing in: Waiting

So excited that things are moving!!!


----------



## airmax

Recruiting centre: Ottawa, ON
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: AVS Tech.
Trade choice 2: AC OP
Trade Choice 3: INT OP
Applied: May 17, 2013 (Paperwork sent 2 weeks later due to a delay in receiving College Transcripts)
File sent to CFRC: July 31, 2013
Original Supporting Documents Provided: Aug 2, 2013
First contact: Aug 13, 2013
CFAT: Aug 20, 2013 *** Passed
Medical: 
Interview:
Position offered:
Enrollment/swearing in:
BMQ:

Passed the CFAT. I was told that the schedule section were busy on the day I wrote and couldn't book the medical or interview and to wait for a call.  Does it make sense to give them a quick call anyways to just make sure I'm on their list of people to call to book for the interview? I don't want to bug anyone, but I also know that sometimes things get lost or forgotten...

M


----------



## Cbbmtt

I would wait a bit if they said wait for a call, maybe a week or two. 

I've been waiting almost a month and a half for the interview call and I check back with my recruiter every Monday through email to see if my career choices are still open and he said that he was cool with that.

There's not really a wrong answer, but personally I wouldn't want to annoy anyone.


----------



## reganm

Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Application Date: January 10, 2013
Application Transferred to CFRC Victoria: February 14, 2013
CFAT Date: March 17th, 2013 (PASS)
Interview: April 11, 2013
Medical: - March 17th, 2013 (PASS)
Tests Completed: -  CFAT
Position Offered: NO - when all my tests were completed the MARS trade was closed at that time, so they encouraged me to look at Pilot or AEC. I wanted to then go for AEC officer (DEO).

Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Control Officer (AEC)
Application Date: April 15th, 2013
CFAT Date: March 17th, 2013 (PASS)
AEC Interview: April 18th, 2013
General Medical: March 17th, 2013 (PASS)
Initial Aircrew Medical: April 24, 2013 (Sent to Ottawa - PASS)
AEC Aircrew Selection Tests (Trenton, ON): June 19-21, 2013 (PASS)
Merit Listed: July 1st, 2013 (Approximate Time)
Selection date AEC: July 25, 2013
Enrollment: September 19th, 2013
BMOQ: September 30th, 2013

Super Pleased...Finally,

Cheers
M


----------



## cp04dental

airmax said:
			
		

> Passed the CFAT. I was told that the schedule section were busy on the day I wrote and couldn't book the medical or interview and to wait for a call.  Does it make sense to give them a quick call anyways to just make sure I'm on their list of people to call to book for the interview? I don't want to bug anyone, but I also know that sometimes things get lost or forgotten...
> 
> M



I think we wrote together that day.  They kept me behind to sort out the mix up with my file and then told me I don't have a lot of time between now and selection and booked my medical and interview the soonest they could.  I guess it really depends on the trade that you are going in for.


----------



## T-Trot

reganm said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
> Trade Choice 1: MARS
> Application Date: January 10, 2013
> Application Transferred to CFRC Victoria: February 14, 2013
> CFAT Date: March 17th, 2013 (PASS)
> Interview: April 11, 2013
> Medical: - March 17th, 2013 (PASS)
> Tests Completed: -  CFAT
> Position Offered: NO - when all my tests were completed the MARS trade was closed at that time, so they encouraged me to look at Pilot or AEC. I wanted to then go for AEC officer (DEO).
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
> Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Control Officer (AEC)
> Application Date: April 15th, 2013
> CFAT Date: March 17th, 2013 (PASS)
> AEC Interview: April 18th, 2013
> General Medical: March 17th, 2013 (PASS)
> Initial Aircrew Medical: April 24, 2013 (Sent to Ottawa - PASS)
> AEC Aircrew Selection Tests (Trenton, ON): June 19-21, 2013 (PASS)
> Merit Listed: July 1st, 2013 (Approximate Time)
> Selection date AEC: July 25, 2013
> Enrollment: September 19th, 2013
> BMOQ: September 30th, 2013
> 
> Super Pleased...Finally,
> 
> Cheers
> M



Congratulations M,

would you be willing to share what field you studied in to get accepted as DEO?  I'm debating finishing my education on my own and applying DEO as Pilot in a couple years, or enrolling sooner through ROTP/CEOTP. Worried that my degree may not be job-orientated enough. Thanks in advance,

T


----------



## 26point2

T-Trot said:
			
		

> Congratulations M,
> 
> would you be willing to share what field you studied in to get accepted as DEO?  I'm debating finishing my education on my own and applying DEO as Pilot in a couple years, or enrolling sooner through ROTP/CEOTP. Worried that my degree may not be job-orientated enough. Thanks in advance,
> 
> T



Unless your degree is Leisure Studies, you're probably fine.  I'm merit listed for Pilot and my degree is Criminology.


----------



## Tiffany0x

reganm said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
> Trade Choice 1: MARS
> Application Date: January 10, 2013
> Application Transferred to CFRC Victoria: February 14, 2013
> CFAT Date: March 17th, 2013 (PASS)
> Interview: April 11, 2013
> Medical: - March 17th, 2013 (PASS)
> Tests Completed: -  CFAT
> Position Offered: NO - when all my tests were completed the MARS trade was closed at that time, so they encouraged me to look at Pilot or AEC. I wanted to then go for AEC officer (DEO).
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
> Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Control Officer (AEC)
> Application Date: April 15th, 2013
> CFAT Date: March 17th, 2013 (PASS)
> AEC Interview: April 18th, 2013
> General Medical: March 17th, 2013 (PASS)
> Initial Aircrew Medical: April 24, 2013 (Sent to Ottawa - PASS)
> AEC Aircrew Selection Tests (Trenton, ON): June 19-21, 2013 (PASS)
> Merit Listed: July 1st, 2013 (Approximate Time)
> Selection date AEC: July 25, 2013
> Enrollment: September 19th, 2013
> BMOQ: September 30th, 2013
> 
> Super Pleased...Finally,
> 
> Cheers
> M



Congrats! See you in St - Jean.


----------



## FwuzzyWabbit

KyleAM said:
			
		

> Recruiting centre: Hamilton
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: AVS Tech
> Trade choice 2:
> Tade Choice 3:
> Applied: May 27th 2013
> File sent to CFRC: Aug 5th, 2013
> First contact: Aug 9, 2013
> CFAT: Aug 20, 2013 Passed!
> Medical: Aug 20, 2013 part 1 Sept 16, 2013 for part 2
> Interview: Sept 16, 2013
> Position offered: Waiting
> Enrollment/swearing in: Waiting
> Time to learn AVS Tech trade inside and out



Will probably be in the recruiting centre at the same time as you for my interview. Good luck!


----------



## reganm

T-Trot said:
			
		

> Congratulations M,
> 
> would you be willing to share what field you studied in to get accepted as DEO?  I'm debating finishing my education on my own and applying DEO as Pilot in a couple years, or enrolling sooner through ROTP/CEOTP. Worried that my degree may not be job-orientated enough. Thanks in advance,
> 
> T



Actually, I have my BSc. degree in molecular biology which has little to do with aerospace. I however, did take astronomy, physics, calculus and chemistry for that degree. They liked that I had a diverse science background. I had an extensive leadership background which aided in my application. I also scored well on the CFAT and ASC tests. Do not worry too much about your degree specifications. It would be helpful to show you can do math and understand some physics. 

Cheers and Best of Luck,

M


----------



## Daggss

Recruiting centre: CFVRC 
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Boatswain
Trade choice 2: Radar operator
Tade Choice 3: 
Applied: August 11th 2013
File sent to CFRC Calgary: August 20th 2013
First contact: waiting
CFAT: Waiting
Medical: Waiting
Interview: Waiting
Position offered: Waiting
Enrollment/swearing in: Waiting


Wish me luck. The wait for first contact alone is already killing me. It sucks waiting for something you want so badly. I hope I'm worth it too look at and am good enough to join. I feel I am. Lets just hope the forces do as well!

Edit: I want to apply for armoured soldier as well but the recruiter told me this is something you clear up during the interview process


----------



## KanD

-UPDATE-

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 2: MARS
Trade Choice 3: Construction Engineering Officer
Application Date: March 5, 2012
First Contact: April 25th, 2012
Aptitude Test: May 22nd, 2012
TSD: January 30th, 2013
*Security forms (330-60) completed: August, 2013*
Interview:
Medical:
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Beamos

Just completed the interview today and it went pretty well. Was found suitable for all of the trades I applied for so its pretty much a wait and see from this point.  Found out there is only one position open for EME officer, one for CSEO and MSEO is closed.  Looks like its going to be pretty tight for the rest of this year but I'll keep my fingers crossed.

Recruiting centre: online/oshawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: officer
Trade choice 1: EME Officer
Trade choice 2: MSE Officer
Trade Choice 3: NCS Officer
Applied: April 30 2013
File sent to CFRC: June 12, 2013
First contact: June 20, 2013
Dropped off forms: June 25, 2013
CFAT: June 25, 2013
Medical: Aug 27th 2013 (cleared)
Interview: Aug 27th 2013 Successful
Merit listed: pending
Position offered: here's hoping
swearing in: .........
BMQ:  .............

Cheers


----------



## SMG III

*********************UPDATES*********************


So I moved to Ottawa at the end of June after graduating High School, and got my application started up AGAIN, cause they actually forgot about me.

Anyways did the CFAT today and I passed for all 3 of my trade choices!

They said to call in 2 weeks, but should I call sooner just in case something opens up for the medical and/or interview?

Also, is there a BMQ happening all the time? Or is it every couple months? Like, could I finish my application in Sept and get in for October? Or would I have to wait until December or something?

I just wanna get going  (so excited)

Recruiting centre: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Artillery
Trade choice 2: Infantry
Tade Choice 3: Armoured
Online Application Date: 27MAR13 RECIEVED
Application Sent To CFVRC/ North Bay: 09APR13 RECIEVE
First contact: 08JUL13 COMPLETED
Dropped off Form: 09JUL13 COMPLETED
Security Forms 330-60: 05AUG13 COMPLETED
CFAT: 28AUG13 PASSED
TSD: 28AUG13 COMPLETED
Medical: Pending
Interview: Pending
Merit Listed: Waaiting
Position offered: Waiting
Enrollment/swearing in: Waiting
BMQ: Waiting

Wish me luck!


----------



## reganm

BMQ happens many times in one year. The amount of BMQs in one year is based usually on the amount of recruitment needed in specified positions. For example, one month may have 3 BMQs starting while the next month may have none. There is no specific amount of BMQs every year. In your case...if you finish your application and prerequisites for your position and are merit listed in October, you would have to wait for a selection date. Once you have been selected after your scheduled selection date, you usually will be slotted into the next BMQ...whenever that is.


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL

UPDATE:

Recruiting Centre: CFVRC/Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date (Online): March 6, 2013
Documents Received: March 19, 2013
File Transferred to Halifax: May, 2013
First Contact: July 8, 2013
Forms Submitted: July 9, 2013
CFAT: August 29, 2013
Medical: August 29, 2013
Interview: August 29, 2013

Had my interview today, unbeknownst to me, I thought I was just writing the CFAT and having the medical! So happy to have gotten everything done in one day. Waiting paid off. Scored very well on the CFAT, clean medical, and did well in the interview (despite being underdressed). Calling back mid September to see if I become merit listed. Things are definitely looking up. Thank you Halifax RC!


----------



## Cbbmtt

BYFROMSCHOOL said:
			
		

> UPDATE:
> 
> Recruiting Centre: CFVRC/Halifax
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date (Online): March 6, 2013
> Documents Received: March 19, 2013
> File Transferred to Halifax: May, 2013
> First Contact: July 8, 2013
> Forms Submitted: July 9, 2013
> CFAT: August 29, 2013
> Medical: August 29, 2013
> Interview: August 29, 2013
> 
> Had my interview today, unbeknownst to me, I thought I was just writing the CFAT and having the medical! So happy to have gotten everything done in one day. Waiting paid off. Scored very well on the CFAT, clean medical, and did well in the interview (despite being underdressed). Calling back mid September to see if I become merit listed. Things are definitely looking up. Thank you Halifax RC!



I'm really envious of you. I've been waiting for almost 2 months for an interview. The status I'm told is that I'm still waiting on the security check.


----------



## kylereserve1

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armoured Reconnaissance
Trade Choice 3: Artillery
Application Date: Beginning of May
First Contact: Late April 2013
CFAT Date: May 27th, 2013 
Physical Test: May 27th, 2013
Interview: May 27th, 2013
Medical Test: June 3rd, 2013
Merit Listed: Early August 2013
Swear In Ceremony:  - waiting
Basic Training Begins: - Supposedly September or November 2013. Getting mixed information.

I'm worried about not getting a call in time for BMQ. I was told I'd get a call within 4-6 weeks of my tests. I've been waiting about 12. My recruiter at my home unit also stated that once he got my files he would get me enrolled asap. I guess since the reserve units don't start back up until september is the only thing I'm wondering why about why it's been so slow. The recruiting centre also said they were behind with things and I should call in two weeks from now to see if it's been sent to my unit. Not being impatient but just quite anxious! Anybody else in Toronto applied around the same time or have applied?


----------



## Beamos

Emailed my recruiter yesterday with a couple of questions regarding my paperwork and was informed that I was merit listed the day after my interview! I'm really pumped and hope that I can squeeze in to one of the last positions this year. Guess its a game of wait and see now. Good luck to everyone that is still waiting for that call

Cheers


Recruiting centre: online/oshawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: officer
Trade choice 1: EME Officer
Trade choice 2: MSE Officer
Trade Choice 3: NCS Officer
Applied: April 30 2013
File sent to CFRC: June 12, 2013
First contact: June 20, 2013
Dropped off forms: June 25, 2013
CFAT: June 25, 2013
Medical: Aug 27th 2013 (cleared)
Interview: Aug 27th 2013 Successful
Merit listed: Aug 28th 
Position offered:.........
swearing in: .........
BMQ:  .............


----------



## timmy_88

Recruiting Center: CFRC Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: MSE OP
Trade Choice 2 : Combat Engineer - as of 28  June 2012
Online Application Date: Jan 2012
CFAT: Previous service N/A
Interview: 24 April 2012 /May 2013
Medical: 24 April 2012/May 2013
References Contacted: 01 May 2012
Merit listed: Beginning of May 2013
Position offered: 3 September 2013 - MSE OP - Army
Sworn in: 26 September 2013
Basic Training Begins: RSBP

Report To CFB Borden 4 October 2013


----------



## airmax

Recruiting centre: Ottawa, ON
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: AVS Tech.
Trade choice 2: AC OP
Trade Choice 3: INT OP
Applied: May 17, 2013 (Paperwork sent 2 weeks later due to a delay in receiving College Transcripts)
File sent to CFRC: July 31, 2013
Original Supporting Documents Provided: Aug 2, 2013
First contact: Aug 13, 2013
CFAT: Aug 20, 2013 *** Passed
Medical: Sept 16, 2013
Interview: Sept 16, 2013
Position offered:
Enrollment/swearing in:
BMQ:

Nice to have the next step booked.  I'm not worried about the interview (I've been told that I interview well on numerous occasions) but am a bit concerned about the medical.  Hope all goes well.


----------



## SMG III

Any tips for the interview/medical, or what goes on during them..?


----------



## George Wallace

SMG I said:
			
		

> Any tips for the interview/medical, or what goes on during them..?



Lots of tips.  They have already been posted.  Try reading them.


----------



## SMG III

The search bar is disabled right now..


----------



## mariomike

SMG I said:
			
		

> Any tips for the interview/medical, or what goes on during them..?



Interview advice (merged)
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12755.300

Enrollment Medical
http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,72.0.html


----------



## SMG III

mariomike said:
			
		

> Interview advice (merged)
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12755.300
> 
> Enrollment Medical
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,72.0.html



Thanks! I JUST got off the phone and scheduled my interview and medical! Both 03 OCT!


----------



## mariomike

SMG I said:
			
		

> Thanks! I JUST got off the phone and scheduled my interview and medical! Both 03 OCT!



Congratulations, and Good Luck!


----------



## amills990

Recruiting centre: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Electronic-Optronic Tech - Land
Trade choice 2: Electrical Generating Systems Tech
Trade Choice 3: Artilleryman
Online Application Date: 11APR13
Communication from CFVRC/ North Bay: 04/June/2013
First contact from CFRC Hamilton: 17/JUNE/2013
All Forms Handed In: 03/JULY/2013
CFAT: 03/JULY/2013 PASSED
Medical: 30 JULY/2013
Interview: 30 JULY/2013
Medical back from Ottawa: 30/AUG/2013
Merit Listed: Waiting
Position offered: Waiting
Enrollment/swearing in: Waiting
BMQ: Waiting


----------



## SMG III

amills990 said:
			
		

> Recruiting centre: CFRC Hamilton
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: Electronic-Optronic Tech - Land
> Trade choice 2: Electrical Generations Systems Tech
> Tade Choice 3: Artilleryman
> Online Application Date: 11APR13
> Communication from CFVRC/ North Bay: 04/June/2013
> First contact from CFRC Hamilton: 17/JUNE/2013
> All Forms Handed In: 03/JULY/2013
> CFAT: 03/JULY/2013 PASSED
> Medical: 30 JULY/2013
> Interview: 30 JULY/2013
> Medical back from Ottawa: 30/AUG/2013
> Merit Listed: Waiting
> Position offered: Waiting
> Enrollment/swearing in: Waiting
> BMQ: Waiting



Sounds great!

Good luck!


----------



## amills990

thanks, you too


----------



## Chrispi

Chrispi said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM - Semi Skilled
> Trade Choice 1: Military Police
> Trade Choice 2: *NavComm*
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: May 2010
> CFAT Completed : June 2010
> References Contacted: July 2010 & January 2012
> Medical Completed: July 2010 & January 2012
> Interview completed: July 2010 & January 2012
> Position Offered: July 2012 (NAVCOMM)
> Sworn in: August 2012
> Basic Training Begins: August 2012
> Basic Training Graduation: November 2012
> QL3 Training Begin: April 2013
> 
> 1st Day as member of Ships Company - September 3, 2013



From day 1, handing in an application, to a QL3 Qualified OS, and serving onboard:  1,197 Days.

It's difficult to believe that I  posted this so long ago...  but as I celebrate another first, I wanted to update this original post from so long ago.


It is good to have an end to journey toward; but it is the journey that matters, in the end.”
― Ernest Hemingway

Cheers,
Chrispi


----------



## SMG III

Chrispi said:
			
		

> From day 1, handing in an application, to a QL3 Qualified OS, and serving onboard:  1,197 Days.
> 
> It's difficult to believe that I  posted this so long ago...  but as I celebrate another first, I wanted to update this original post from so long ago.
> 
> 
> It is good to have an end to journey toward; but it is the journey that matters, in the end.”
> ― Ernest Hemingway
> 
> Cheers,
> Chrispi



Congratulations! Very proud!


----------



## cp04dental

UPDATE

Recruiting centre: Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Dental Tech
Trade choice 2: 
Tade Choice 3: 
Applied: February 23, 2013 (had to finish school in june)
File sent to CFRC: July 25, 2013
First contact: July 25, 2013 ( i called them)
CFAT: Aug 20, 2013 Passed!
Medical: September 4 Passed
Interview: September 4 Passed
Merit listed: Waiting
Position offered: Waiting
Enrollment/swearing in: Waiting

Hoping things stay on a steady track!!!!!


----------



## SMG III

Can I switch my trade choice?

I've decided I really wanna be in the PPCLI.. :/

Hopefully in Edmonton.


----------



## nn1988

SMG I said:
			
		

> Can I switch my trade choice?
> 
> I've decided I really wanna be in the PPCLI.. :/
> 
> Hopefully in Edmonton.



Yes you can, right until and/or during the interview (according to my recruiter). Any request for change after the interview has to be given in written.
Also, mind you, change for a trade is only acceptable if you are eligible, qualification (medically and disciplinary) and education criteria wise.


----------



## SMG III

Yes, I passed the CFAT for all my trade choices.
I just really would prefer being in Edmonton.


----------



## CanadianBacon92

Recruiting centre: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: Combat Engineer
Tade Choice 3: Mat tech
Applied: End of June 2013
File sent to CFRC: August 1st 2013
First contact: waiting
Physical: Waiting
CFAT: waiting
Medical: waiting
Interview: Waiting
Position offered: Waiting
Enrollment/swearing in: Waiting


----------



## Tralax

After my medical, I had to wait over 2 months to get my family doctor to sign off my papers and to get a couple other things done. 

Everything is sent off now. Just waiting for a call for my interview now!


----------



## MnsisNT

Recruiting centre: CFRC Montréal
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Trade choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade choice 3: Artillery Soldier
First application: September 29, 2010
Current application: May 20, 2013
File sent to CFRC: June 5, 2013
First contact: June 17, 2013
Dropped off forms: June 17, 2013
CFAT: August 2, 2013 (passed)
Medical: August 14, 2013 (passed)
Interview: August 14, 2013 (passed)
Merit listed: Waiting
Position offered: Waiting
Swearing in: Waiting
BMQ: Waiting

I had to undergo laser surgery for eyes in September 2011 in order to redo the medical test, which delayed and closed my application at that time.
I am currently waiting to hear whether I'm on the merit list.
The wait has been long, but I think is about to happen


----------



## Pte. Jay

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Unit: 32 Combat Engineering Regiment
Trade Choice 1: Cmbt Eng.
Trade Choice 2: Inf.
Trade Choice 3: Armoured
Application Date: August 18, 2013.
First Contact: September 11, 2013.
PT Test: September 23, 2013. (scheduled)
CFAT: September 23, 2013. (scheduled)
Interview: September 23, 2013. (scheduled)
Position Offered: N/A
BMQ Begins: N/A

Wish me luck fellas!


----------



## Jack709

Hey folks, just joined the site, thought this thread made for a logical first post.

Recruiting centre: St. John's
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Ammo tech
Trade choice 2: Artillery
Trade choice 3: Combat engineer
Application Date: 1 September 2013 - edited to add: documents mailed 3 September 2013 (birth certificate & school transcripts)
First contact: pending
- Tests -
{Medical: pending
Aptitude: pending
Physical: pending
Interview: pending
BMQ: pending}

Freaking out a little playing the waiting game but keeping myself occupied.


----------



## airmax

Recruiting centre: Ottawa, ON
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: AVS Tech.
Trade choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Applied: May 17, 2013 (Paperwork sent 2 weeks later due to a delay in receiving College Transcripts)
File sent to CFRC: July 31, 2013
Original Supporting Documents Provided: Aug 2, 2013
First contact: Aug 13, 2013
CFAT: Aug 20, 2013 *** Passed
Medical: September 16
Interview: September 16 *** Passed
Position offered:
Enrollment/swearing in:
BMQ:

Interview and medical today. I have some additional paperwork to fill out, as expected. I have had a few surgeries in my life and they just need to know that no follow ups are required. Good to go beyond that. I was also told that my aptitude score was very very high and I could qualify for officer positions if I had a university degree. I don't mind though, because I really like the AVS trade so I wouldn't want it any other way. If I was song this for the money I wouldn't be doing it. I removed the other two trade choices as well as all I am interested in is AVS or AVN, though it was reccomended that I look at ACISS. Looking forward to the continuation of the process.


----------



## KerryBlue

Recruting Center: Ottawa via Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry (Cameron Highlanders of Ottawa)
Application Date: April 2013(Online)..waiting file transfer from CFRC Toronto
First Contact: September 06,2013
CFAT completed : 
PT Test completed: 
Interview completed: 
Position Offered: 
Sworn in: 
Basic Training Begins: 

So since I got to Ottawa my application was going great. Went to see the unit recruiter, had all the paper work done in under a week brought it in today and I was told my file had yet to be transferred from CFRC Toronto. Apparently the first recruiter I spoke to about putting in a file transfer took my papers and never went through with it.... :facepalm:...oh well more time to train and prepare for the CFAT. 

Does anyone know how long it generally takes for a file to transfer from one CFRC to another. I couldn't imagine it being more then two weeks. Even if the file was sent via snail mail I can't imagine it being anything more then a few weeks....I guess i'm just a bit frustrated and needed a place to vent. I'm really hoping to be on the reserve BMQ in November, and if not the second one running in December. 

Well wish me luck fella's and good luck to everyone else


----------



## DAA

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Ottawa via Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> 
> So since I got to Ottawa my application was going great. Went to see the unit recruiter, had all the paper work done in under a week brought it in today and I was told my file had yet to be transferred from CFRC Toronto. Apparently the first recruiter I spoke to about putting in a file transfer took my papers and never went through with it.... :facepalm:...oh well more time to train and prepare for the CFAT.
> 
> Does anyone know how long it generally takes for a file to transfer from one CFRC to another. I couldn't imagine it being more then two weeks. Even if the file was sent via snail mail I can't imagine it being anything more then a few weeks....I guess i'm just a bit frustrated and needed a place to vent. I'm really hoping to be on the reserve BMQ in November, and if not the second one running in December.
> 
> Well wish me luck fella's and good luck to everyone else



It can be done in about 3 days but depending on the workload, expect something more like 2 weeks at the most.


----------



## Bassil_Inf

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Ottawa via Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry (Cameron Highlanders of Ottawa)
> Application Date: April 2013(Online)..waiting file transfer from CFRC Toronto
> First Contact: September 06,2013
> CFAT completed :
> PT Test completed:
> Interview completed:
> Position Offered:
> Sworn in:
> Basic Training Begins:
> 
> So since I got to Ottawa my application was going great. Went to see the unit recruiter, had all the paper work done in under a week brought it in today and I was told my file had yet to be transferred from CFRC Toronto. Apparently the first recruiter I spoke to about putting in a file transfer took my papers and never went through with it.... :facepalm:...oh well more time to train and prepare for the CFAT.
> 
> Does anyone know how long it generally takes for a file to transfer from one CFRC to another. I couldn't imagine it being more then two weeks. Even if the file was sent via snail mail I can't imagine it being anything more then a few weeks....I guess i'm just a bit frustrated and needed a place to vent. I'm really hoping to be on the reserve BMQ in November, and if not the second one running in December.
> 
> Well wish me luck fella's and good luck to everyone else


Good day Kerry,
Seeing that it is September 17th and you haven't been booked your CFAT yet, I personally and* this is my opinion only*, think that you won't be on the November BMQ  of 2013 because there is 4 parts to the process, and the Screening part takes a while, at least for me. Hey, if your lucky, then all the best!
I wish you good luck and hope to see you update your post soon with good news !


----------



## Vanguard48

Recruiting Center: Hamilton, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Unit: Lincoln and Welland Regiment
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: April 25, 2013 (Online and Paper)
First Contact: August 7, 2013
CFAT Date:  Awaiting
Interview:  Awaiting
Physical:  Awaiting
Medical: -  Awaiting
Merit Listed:  Awaiting
Swear In Ceremony: Awaiting
Basic Training Begins: Awating


----------



## Senthuran

Recruiting Center: Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Aviation tec
Trade Choice 2: Avionic tec
Trade Choice 3: Air Weapon Tec 
Application Date: - Jul 17 2013 
First Contact: Aug 27 2013
Documents sumbit in by hand : Sept 12 2013
Second contact: Sept 16 2013 
Aptitude Test:  Oct 3 2013
Interview: Waiting
Medical: Waiting
Merit Listed: Waiting
Position Offered: Waiting
Enrollment/Swear in: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


I am really waiting for the Basic Training First day.
I hope I will get in Royal Canadian Air force


----------



## Bassil_Inf

I finally got the call!!!!!!! Im so happy and speechless!

My swearing in ceremony is Tuesday October 1st. I was told I start parading the following Thursday with my unit and I get issued all my kit! For everyone still in the process, believe me, it's worth the wait!


----------



## DAA

MReid said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Hamilton, Ontario
> Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserves
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Unit: Lincoln and Welland Regiment
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Application Date: April 25, 2013 (Online and Paper)
> First Contact: August 7, 2013
> CFAT Date:  Awaiting
> Interview:  Awaiting
> Physical:  Awaiting
> Medical: -  Awaiting
> Merit Listed:  Awaiting
> Swear In Ceremony: Awaiting
> Basic Training Begins: Awating



Application for the Primary Reserve and first contact took over 3 months????  You need to contact CFRC Hamilton and or the Reserve Unit you are applying for.

Something just doesn't seem right........


----------



## KerryBlue

DarkInfantry232 said:
			
		

> I finally got the call!!!!!!! Im so happy and speechless!
> 
> My swearing in ceremony is Tuesday October 1st. I was told I start parading the following Thursday with my unit and I get issued all my kit! For everyone still in the process, believe me, it's worth the wait!



Congrats on getting "the call" finally. I'm patiently awaiting the day I get the call, and hope it's in time for the December BMQ the unit I'm applying to is running....


----------



## Vanguard48

DarkInfantry232 said:
			
		

> I finally got the call!!!!!!! Im so happy and speechless!
> 
> My swearing in ceremony is Tuesday October 1st. I was told I start parading the following Thursday with my unit and I get issued all my kit! For everyone still in the process, believe me, it's worth the wait!



Congrats DarkInfantry I knew you've been in the process for a quiet a while and now its finally paid off ey? Glad for you man! Seeing this gives me a morale boost as hopefully soon I'll get that magic call. Enjoy your first parade night and your experience in the Lorne Scots! Wear that kilt with pride!


----------



## bcperson

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Force:  Reserve
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: Supply Clerk
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: July 21, 2013
First Contact: July 21, 2013
Test Dates Confirmed: Sept 14 2013
Tests Completed: Sept 19 2013
CFAT PASSED
Interview Complete
Medical-need to submit more paperwork
Position Offered: waiting
Basic Training Begins: waiting


----------



## cp04dental

cp04dental said:
			
		

> UPDATE
> 
> Recruiting centre: Ottawa
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: Dental Tech
> Trade choice 2:
> Tade Choice 3:
> Applied: February 23, 2013 (had to finish school in june)
> File sent to CFRC: July 25, 2013
> First contact: July 25, 2013 ( i called them)
> CFAT: Aug 20, 2013 Passed!
> Medical: September 4 Passed
> Interview: September 4 Passed
> Merit listed: Waiting
> Position offered: Waiting
> Enrollment/swearing in: Waiting
> 
> Hoping things stay on a steady track!!!!!



At my interview, I was asked about my debts.  When I informed the Career Counsellor that I had approximately $4000 (because I was stupid when I was in college), he told me that this would slow things down....eventhough I had a payment plan. I ended up borrowing the money from my family on a low interest line of credit (way better option) and paying off my debt, thus leaving me free and clear for the army. They called me last week to make sure that it was legit and they were pleasantly suprised that I made very "mature arrangements" as they put it.  They said that it makes my file look even more impressive than it already is. I got confirmation last night that my references have been called.....will be calling on monday to find out the situation if i have been merit listed yet!!!! FINGERS CROSSED!!!


----------



## Jaxsun

Just applied and sent all my docs. Can't wait for the call!

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Force: Regular
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Arty
Application Date: September 23rd, 2013
First Contact: Awaiting
CFAT Date:  Awaiting
Interview:  Awaiting
Physical:  Awaiting
Medical: -  Awaiting
Merit Listed:  Awaiting
Swear In Ceremony: Awaiting
Basic Training Begins: Awaiting


----------



## steiner0400

Recruiting Center: London
Force: Regular
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Trade Choice 2: Vehicle Technician
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: August 14, 2013
First Contact: September 20, 2013
Test Dates Confirmed: October 1, 2013
Tests Completed: *TBD
CFAT: *TBD
Interview: *TBD
Medical: *TBD
Position Offered: *TBD
BMQ: *TBD


----------



## steiner0400

Jaxsun said:
			
		

> Just applied and sent all my docs. Can't wait for the call!
> 
> Recruiting Center: Montreal
> Force: Regular
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry
> Trade Choice 3: Arty
> Application Date: September 23rd, 2013
> First Contact: Awaiting
> CFAT Date:  Awaiting
> Interview:  Awaiting
> Physical:  Awaiting
> Medical: -  Awaiting
> Merit Listed:  Awaiting
> Swear In Ceremony: Awaiting
> Basic Training Begins: Awaiting



Hey buddy, I post regularly in a different topic. A lot of other people from the last few years have gone through this process and a few others have coments on this page: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/107882/post-1180480.html#msg1180480

Check it out, a few people there, not naming names, may be able to help!


----------



## Jack709

I got word that my file's been received at my local recruitment centre.   Fingers crossed things keep moving after this point!


----------



## steiner0400

Jack709 said:
			
		

> I got word that my file's been received at my local recruitment centre.   Fingers crossed things keep moving after this point!



I was in the same boat friday last week. 

As you can read in the bottom portion of this message; within 1 business day of me checking in with the recruiter, I got a CFAT date. 

Cant wait.

Best of luck, Jack.

N


----------



## Stuff

Updated

Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Online Application Date: May 18th 2013
First contact: July 31st, 2013
Aptitude Test: October 3rd
Interview:
Medical:
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
BMQ Begins:


----------



## Jaxsun

Jack709 said:
			
		

> I got word that my file's been received at my local recruitment centre.   Fingers crossed things keep moving after this point!



How did you find out it was received at the recruitment centre? Did they email/call you?


----------



## Cbbmtt

Jaxsun said:
			
		

> How did you find out it was received at the recruitment centre? Did they email/call you?



They send you an email stating it has been moved.


----------



## SMG III

DarkInfantry232 said:
			
		

> Good day Kerry,
> Seeing that it is September 17th and you haven't been booked your CFAT yet, I personally and* this is my opinion only*, think that you won't be on the November BMQ  of 2013 because there is 4 parts to the process, and the Screening part takes a while, at least for me. Hey, if your lucky, then all the best!
> I wish you good luck and hope to see you update your post soon with good news !



I have my interview and medical left Oct 3. Would there be a chance of me getting on the Nov BMQ?


----------



## nn1988

SMG I said:
			
		

> I have my interview and medical left Oct 3. Would there be a chance of me getting on the Nov BMQ?



Hello,

In brevity, nobody can tell you for certain or give you a straight answer to your query; no-one knows what's happening with your file in detail or how many positions are available for your respective trade choices as a whole. You may want to discuss this with your interviewer at the time of your examination.

Also, when a trade option closes, your file stops processing because there's no point. Unless you're interested in an open trade, your file will stay closed until a trade you want opens up.

Thanks


----------



## KerryBlue

SMG I said:
			
		

> I have my interview and medical left Oct 3. Would there be a chance of me getting on the Nov BMQ?



My application is different then yours, I've applied for Reserves where as you are applying regular force. But again I wouldn't hold your breath for the November BMQ, unless the trades you are interested are still open. Good luck anyways, hope to see you posting some good news soon.


----------



## Van Gogh

Mine is gonna suck, what a long delay between each period haha !!!

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Force: Regular
Trade Choice 1: Logistics Officer
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: August 1st 2012
First Contact: Augustr 29th 2012
Test Dates Confirmed: October 1, 2012
Tests Completed: OCtober 15th
CFAT: Passed
Security Pre-Assesment Interview: June 29th, 2013  (after waiting over a year)
Security Clearance: Granted September 1st, 2013
Interview: *TBD (they said I will be contacted very soon)
Medical: *TBD (they said I will be contacted very soon)
Position Offered: *TBD
BMQ: *TBD

What a long and slow process for me, yeah. Hopefully it will be worth it !!!


----------



## AforReg

Recruiting centre: Calgary
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Infantryman
Trade choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Applied: May 2013
File sent to CFRC: May 30, 2013
First contact: May 16th, 2013
CFAT: Wrote July 25th, 2013 passed
Medical: July 25th 2013
Interview: July 25th 2013
Merit Listed: September 2013 for Infantryman
Position offered: October 1st 2013
Enrollment/swearing in: October 23rd 2013
BMQ start: October 28th 2013


Yesterday was a good day!


----------



## Stuff

Stuff said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: --
> Trade Choice 3: --
> Online Application Date: May 18th 2013
> First contact: July 31st, 2013
> Aptitude Test: October 3rd
> Interview: October 17th
> Medical: October 23rd
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Enrollment/Swear in:
> BMQ Begins:


Updated again


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL

Congrats AforReg! That's a pretty swift process! I'm pretty jealous.


----------



## combat.lemay

Recruting Center: Barrie, ON
Component: Regular
Trade Choice 1: Combat Eng
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: March 20 2013
First Contact: March 26 2013
Tests: 
CFAT- April 16 2013
Interview- May 14 2013
Medical- May 29 2013
Position Offered: Combat Eng
Sworn In: Oct 24 2013
Basic Training Begins: Oct 28 2013

They finally called super excited!!


----------



## AforReg

Thanks BYFROMSCHOOL. See you there combat.lemay! I guess now the real interview process begins, time to prove ourselves in basic!

Good luck everyone! keep adding to those resumes and training hard as you wait!


----------



## Godwinlee

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Unit: Queens Own Rifles of Canada
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Armoured
Application Date: 02 August, 2013
First Contact: 11 September, 2013
PT Test: September 23, 2013
CFAT: September 23, 2013
Interview: September 23, 2013
Medical: September 30, 2013
Position Offered: -
BMQ Begins: -

The career counselour said that I had a referral letter from the Queens Own Rifles. How will that help me?


----------



## Hantu

Recruiting Center: CFRC Halifax
Force:  Regular Force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3: Artillery
Online Application Date: 03 April, 2013
First Contact: 30 May, 2013
Dropped off Forms: 11 June, 2013
CFAT: 03 September, 2013 (passed)
Medical: 03 September, 2013 (passed)
Interview: 03 September, 2013 (passed)
Merit Listed: unknown
Position Offered: 18 September, 2013 for Armoured
Position Accepted: 20 September, 2013
Enrollment/Swearing In: 17 October, 2013
BMQ Begins: 28 October, 2013


----------



## Bassil_Inf

Godwinlee said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Unit: Queens Own Rifles of Canada
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Armoured
> Application Date: 02 August, 2013
> First Contact: 11 September, 2013
> PT Test: September 23, 2013
> CFAT: September 23, 2013
> Interview: September 23, 2013
> Medical: September 30, 2013
> Position Offered: -
> BMQ Begins: -
> 
> The career counselour said that I had a referral letter from the Queens Own Rifles. How will that help me?



I'm assuming it's a letter that suggests a potential position for you if you pass the testings and is competitive on the merit list.


----------



## marinemech

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Saint John transferred to Halifax
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: MarEngMech
Trade choice 2: VehTech
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Applied: 07/03/2012
File sent to CFRC: 07/04/2012
First contact: 07/10/2012
CFAT: 07/31/2012 (Passed)
Medical: 10/08/2013 (awaiting)
Physical: 10/08/2013 (awaiting)
Interview: Awaiting
Merit listed: N/A
Position offered: N/A
Enrollment/swearing in: N/A


----------



## KerryBlue

Slight change of plans.... no longer going for Pres, my file has been in the scheduling department for over a week now so here's hoping within the next weeks I get my call for the CFAT and Interview. 

Recruting Center: Ottawa via Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Crewman
Application Date: April 2013(Online)
First Contact: September 06,2013
File Transfer From Toronto: Oct, 1, 2013
CFAT completed : 
Interview completed: 
Position Offered: 
Sworn in: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Deleted member 31922

*update*


Recruting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AWS TECH
Trade Choice 2: AMMO TECH
Trade Choice 3: ARTY SOLDIER (FIELD)
Application Date: AUG 20, 2010
First Contact: N/A
CFAT completed : MAY 10, 2011 - passed
Medical completed : APR 24 2013 - passed
GARDA completed : sent away on June 17, 2013, pending
Interview completed: Scheduled Nov 13, 2013
Merit listed : pending
Position Offered: pending
Enrollment/swearing in: pending
Basic Training Begins: pending


----------



## Godwinlee

UPDATE


			
				Godwinlee said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Unit: Queens Own Rifles of Canada
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Armoured
> Application Date: 02 August, 2013
> First Contact: 11 September, 2013
> PT Test: September 23, 2013
> CFAT: September 23, 2013
> Interview: September 23, 2013
> Medical: September 30, 2013
> *Medical Sent to Ottawa: October 7, 2013 *
> Position Offered: -
> BMQ Begins: -


----------



## kylereserve1

Haven't been on the forum in a while... Forgot to update!

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armoured Reconnaissance
Trade Choice 3: Artillery 
Application Date: Beginning of May
First Contact: Late April 2013
CFAT Date: May 27th, 2013 
Physical Test: May 27th, 2013
Interview: May 27th, 2013
Medical Test: June 3rd, 2013
Merit Listed: Early August 2013
Swear In Ceremony: November 7th
Basic Training Begins: November 15th
Position: Infantry


----------



## Tape

reserve1 said:
			
		

> Haven't been on the forum in a while... Forgot to update!
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserves
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Armoured Reconnaissance
> Trade Choice 3: Artillery
> Application Date: Beginning of May
> First Contact: Late April 2013
> CFAT Date: May 27th, 2013
> Physical Test: May 27th, 2013
> Interview: May 27th, 2013
> Medical Test: June 3rd, 2013
> Merit Listed: Early August 2013
> Swear In Ceremony: November 7th
> Basic Training Begins: November 15th
> Position: Infantry



Congrats! If I may ask, which unit did you get in to?


----------



## vdignard

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Trade Choice 2: Med Tech
Trade Choice 3: Air Weapons System Tech
Application Date: End of November 2012
First Contact: Early May 2013
CFAT Date: May 2010 
Physical Test: 
Interview: End of May 27th, 2013
Medical Test: End of May 2013 (last medical papers brought in Mid-September 2013)
Merit Listed: 
Swear In Ceremony:
Basic Training Begins: 
Position: Infantry


----------



## rebeccag19

Just a bit of an update.  I did my interview today. I have been merit listed, and considering there is only 1-2 positions available it looks like the earliest I may get in is in spring. Apparently I have a solid file, so that is good to hear.. Hopefully I get in soon, wish me luck!

Recruting Center: New Westminster  
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: June 19,2013
First Contact: June 20, 2013
CFAT : July 16, 2013
Medical : August 13, 2013 - Cleared
Interview: October 17, 2013
Position Offered: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## Medtech45

Congrats.  Are you going in semi skilled?


----------



## Jack709

Phone call this morning to schedule my CFAT. Aww yeah. Updating my thing:

Recruiting centre: St. John's 
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade choice 1: Ammo tech 
Trade choice 2: Artillery 
Trade choice 3: Combat engineer 
Application Date: 1 September 2013 
First contact: 19 September 2013 
Aptitude test: 28 October 2013
{Medical: pending 
Physical: pending 
Interview: pending 
BMQ: pending}


----------



## Hantu

Jack709 said:
			
		

> Phone call this morning to schedule my CFAT. Aww yeah. Updating my thing:
> 
> Recruiting centre: St. John's
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: Ammo tech
> Trade choice 2: Artillery
> Trade choice 3: Combat engineer
> Application Date: 1 September 2013
> First contact: 19 September 2013
> Aptitude test: 28 October 2013
> {Medical: pending
> Physical: pending
> Interview: pending
> BMQ: pending}



Good luck with your aptitude test. It's fairly straight forward, but take your time and you should do alright.


----------



## Cbbmtt

Interview Monday, hold your breath! That was a long security back round check.


----------



## rebeccag19

Medtech45 said:
			
		

> Congrats.  Are you going in semi skilled?



Im actually doing unskilled. Are you in the forces as med tech?


----------



## KerryBlue

updated, got the call for the CFAT today

Recruting Center: Ottawa via Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Crewman
Application Date: April 2013(Online)
First Contact: September 06,2013
File Transfer From Toronto: Oct, 1, 2013
CFAT completed : October 22nd, 2013 
Interview completed: 
Medical Completed:
Merit Listed: 
Sworn in: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Jack709

Hantu said:
			
		

> Good luck with your aptitude test. It's fairly straight forward, but take your time and you should do alright.



Thanks! I've also been working through some math stuff just so I'm comfortable with that part of the test. (I'm much more confident with the other areas.) 

KerryBlue: Grats & good luck!


----------



## steiner0400

Jack709 said:
			
		

> Thanks! I've also been working through some math stuff just so I'm comfortable with that part of the test. (I'm much more confident with the other areas.)
> 
> KerryBlue: Grats & good luck!



The math part is pretty complex. plus the 30 minute time limit for 30 questions is quite aggressive. make sure you do the questions you can answer quickly first. Unfortunately thats all I can say. 

As far as the verbal skills portion. Don't be so sure. Im quite literate and it was no walk in the park. 

Best of luck though. AND TRUST YOUR GUT!


----------



## JagShergill

Recruting Center: Toronto - applied via E-Application, North Bay
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Weapons Technician
Trade Choice 2: Vehicle Technician
Trade Choice 3: Construction Technician (hopefully get this changed to Infantry)
Application Date: October 9, 2013
First Contact: n/a
CFAT Date: n/a
Physical Test: n/a
Interview: n/a
Medical Test: n/a
Merit Listed: n/a
Swear In Ceremony: n/a
Basic Training Begins: n/a


My file was sent to the Toronto CFRC today, I'll keep this updated ^^


----------



## Medtech45

rebeccag19 said:
			
		

> Im actually doing unskilled. Are you in the forces as med tech?



I am not in the forces as of yet.  I am merit listed also, waiting for the call. I am entering as a semi skilled med tech. I am a certified paramedic, PCP, in Ontario.


----------



## rebeccag19

Medtech45 said:
			
		

> I am not in the forces as of yet.  I am merit listed also, waiting for the call. I am entering as a semi skilled med tech. I am a certified paramedic, PCP, in Ontario.



Since when have you been merit listed? You are probably sitting higher than me because you already have your pcp. Anyway, there is still1 or 2 positions open. Maybe you will get selected!


----------



## KerryBlue

Passed my CFAT today, and am now waiting for a call to book my interview and medical. Things seems to be going smoothly now. 

Recruting Center: Ottawa via Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Crewman
Application Date: April 2013(Online)
First Contact: September 06,2013
File Transfer From Toronto: Oct, 1, 2013
CFAT completed : October 22nd, 2013 (PASSED)
Interview completed: awaiting......
Medical Completed:awaiting......
Merit Listed: 
Sworn in: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Jayjaycf

Recruiting Center: CRFC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Application Date: October 2012 (Online)
First Contact: August 2013
File Transfer From North Bay: August 2013
CFAT completed : September 5, 2013 
Interview completed: September 26
Medical Completed: September 26
Merit Listed: TBD 
Sworn in: TBD
Basic Training Begins: TBD 

Had to get a form filled out by Lasik MD since I got laser surgery to correct my vision. Everything went smooth and my medical file has been sent couple weeks ago to Ottawa to be reviewed the medical technician told me that he didn't see anything that would prevent me from joining so this was a pretty good thing to hear. The long process is almost finished and I am really excited about it, I cannot wait to hear news from the cfrc.


----------



## Cbbmtt

Interview over, merit listed. However, AESop is closed and there are only a few positions for ACop left. Looks like I'm waiting till April to see what opens up.


----------



## Medtech45

rebeccag19 said:
			
		

> Since when have you been merit listed? You are probably sitting higher than me because you already have your pcp. Anyway, there is still1 or 2 positions open. Maybe you will get selected!



I have been merit listed again (long story) since August. I hope we both get the call soon!


----------



## airmax

Recruiting centre: Ottawa, ON
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: AVS Tech.
Trade choice 2: AC OP
Trade Choice 3: INT OP
Applied: May 17, 2013 (Paperwork sent 2 weeks later due to a delay in receiving College Transcripts)
File sent to CFRC: July 31, 2013
Original Supporting Documents Provided: Aug 2, 2013
First contact: Aug 13, 2013
CFAT: Aug 20, 2013 *** Passed
Medical: September 16
Interview: September 16 *** Passed
Position offered:
Enrollment/swearing in:
BMQ:



Just found out today that I am merit listed.  Not sure how long it's been that way, but it was excellent news as I have been worried about the medical review that had to happen on my file.  Looks like it is all clear and I'm now just waiting for that call!


----------



## nn1988

airmax said:
			
		

> Just found out today that I am merit listed.  Not sure how long it's been that way, but it was excellent news as I have been worried about the medical review that had to happen on my file.  Looks like it is all clear and I'm now just waiting for that call!



Good on you!


----------



## Stuff

Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Online Application Date: May 18th 2013
First contact: July 31st, 2013
Aptitude Test: October 3rd
Interview: October 23rd
Medical: October 17th
Merit Listed: October 23rd
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
BMQ Begins:

Updated again.


----------



## DAA

airmax said:
			
		

> Recruiting centre: Ottawa, ON
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: AVS Tech.
> Just found out today that I am merit listed.  Not sure how long it's been that way, but it was excellent news as I have been worried about the medical review that had to happen on my file.  Looks like it is all clear and I'm now just waiting for that call!



If that's the case, then start packing and getting your things in order!  Just my guess.


----------



## Hantu

DAA said:
			
		

> If that's the case, then start packing and getting your things in order!  Just my guess.



I couldn't agree with this more. I didn't know that I had gotten merit listed and got a call the middle of September (two weeks after my tests) asking me to start in 2 weeks. I was thrilled and then realized how much stuff I had to do before I could leave. Ultimately I had to have my start date postponed an additional 2 weeks due to a minor surgery that I needed beforehand (ingrown toenail).

Best of luck.


----------



## Colta

Recruiting centre: Fredericton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Med Tech............changed to Avionic's System Tech (Oct 03,2013)
Trade choice 2: Supply Tech.........changed to Medical Tech (Oct 03,2013)
Tade Choice 3: Construction Tech....changed to Supply Tech (Oct 03,2013)
Applied: Aug 22, 2013
Faxed Supporting Documents: Aug 24, 2013
File sent to CFRC: Aug 29th, 2013
First contact: Sept 24th, 2013
Dropped off security forms to CFRC: Oct 03, 2013
CFAT:.
Medical: 
Interview: 
Position offered: 
Enrollment/swearing in: 
BMQ: 

I'm in a big panic now over the fact that selection dates for AVS are mid November. I'm thinking that with all the processing times, my file won't be ready to go into selection. This kinda sucks... I was hoping to not have to wait until April for the next fiscal year... but what can you do?
I don't want to pester the recruitment center.... last time I called they said my file was in "Quality Control", so I'm hoping my CFAT will be soon. This application process is really a LOT of hurry up and wait...


----------



## InfantryJS

Recruiting Center: Ottawa from Gatineau
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: 
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Online Application Date: May 18th 2013
First contact: August 29th 2013
Aptitude Test: September 18th 2013
Interview: October 2nd 2013
Medical: October 2nd 2013
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
BMQ Begins:


----------



## Rohandro

Hey guys just thought I'd post on here to let you know how my application is going and also take a look at how your journeys are going as well


Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Armoured 
Applied: Aug 02, 2013
First contact: Sept 04, 2013
Dropped off security forms to CFRC: Sept 07, 2013
CFAT: Oct 22,2013 (Passed)
Medical: Nov 04, 2013 
Interview: Nov 13, 2013
Position offered: 
Enrollment/swearing in: 
BMQ:


----------



## dapachec

Recruiting Centre: St-Hubert
Component: Reserve: Army/Air Force
Trade Choice 1: Logistics Officer (Full)
Trade Choice 2: Supply Technician (Full Army, open for Air Force)
Trade Choice 3: Vehicle Technician ( Full)
Application Date: September 25th, 2013
First Contact: September 28th, 2013
CFAT: Completed in a previous application
Medical: -
Interview: -
Physical: -
Merit List: -
Position Offered: -
Basic Training: -

I waited a month to see if the Supply Tech position would open up in the Army with no success. Luckily the local Air Force Unit took interest in my application, and I am working to get it transferred over to them so that the process can begin.

Thanks for all the information so far. These boards are a great resource.


----------



## Godwinlee

UPDATE
Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Unit: Queens Own Rifles of Canada
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Armoured
Application Date: 02 August, 2013
First Contact: 11 September, 2013
PT Test: September 23, 2013
CFAT: September 23, 2013
Interview: September 23, 2013
Medical: September 30, 2013
Medical Sent to Ottawa: October 7, 2013
Position Offered: - Infantry, October 28, 2013
Swearing in Ceremony: - October 30, 2013
BMQ Begins: - November 15, 2013

So pumped!


----------



## Okanagan Guy

Hi All,

This is my first post so go easy on me! Been reading a lot of your advice and examples. Thanks everyone for posting. It's been a huge help! Congrats to all those who are going to BMQ and for the rest of us, KCCO! If we think this is tough and frustrating, I hear BMQ is just a little bit more difficult...  

Been waiting about a year now and will be able to send in the advanced medical and vision test results this week. So now there is absolutely nothing I can do, accept just keep doing what I'm doing. Working out, volunteering, researching, taking courses, reading these forums... oh wait, I think I've read all of them! 

Here is my sample:

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: AESOP
Trade choice 2: ACOP
Trade Choice 3:
Applied: Oct 2012
File Transferred to local recruiter: April 2013
CFAT: May, 2013 (Passed)
Medical: Oct 08, 2013 
Interview: Oct 08, 2013
Merit Listed:--------
Position offered: ---------
Enrollment/swearing in: ------------ 
BMQ:------------

Can't wait to fill in the rest of the dates!


----------



## Jack709

Congrats Godwinlee! Have fun at basic :blotto: & fingers crossed Okanagen Guy.

So I wrote the aptitude test today. It went well. I never got told how well I did but by the sounds of things I scored well enough to be considered for ammo tech & my other positions, so I must've done pretty well! 

Medical was also today, yahoo fun. There might be some issues there which could delay my entry by a few months, which sucks, but I need to bring stuff to my doctor to fill out and if that makes things better and if the medical officer who happens to look at my file in Ontario is in a good mood when he sees it, it might not be an issue. More than likely I'm looking at a few months' delay, though. If I hadn't expected it based on my history I'd be super bummed but because I was anticipating trouble it's no big deal. I'm not happy about it but I know how long the delay will be and afterwards I know it'll all be A-OK.  :nod:

So, my next step is to visit my doctor (and get something from my eye doc as well), and then hand that in and hope for the best, and plan for the wait.


----------



## Colta

I just got the call for the CFAT today!!!! I go next wednesday for that. So excited! Things have been moving along quickly, I hope they continue that way. 

Recruiting centre: Fredericton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Med Tech............changed to Avionic's System Tech (Oct 03,2013)
Trade choice 2: Supply Tech.........changed to Medical Tech (Oct 03,2013)
Tade Choice 3: Construction Tech....changed to Supply Tech (Oct 03,2013)
Applied: Aug 22, 2013
Faxed Supporting Documents: Aug 24, 2013
File sent to CFRC: Aug 29th, 2013
First contact: Sept 24th, 2013
Dropped off security forms to CFRC: Oct 03, 2013
CFAT: Nov 6th, 2013 - 1pm.
Medical: 
Interview: 
Position offered: 
Enrollment/swearing in: 
BMQ:


----------



## flatlander13

**Update** Finally got the infamous "call". 

Recruiting Center: CFRC Saskatoon (Now Regina, since Saskatoon closed)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: SEELM-Physio
Trade Choice 2: 
Online Application Date: Janurary 22, 2013
First Contacted: January 31, 2013
Transferred to CFRC Saskatoon: Early Febuary 
Aptitude Test: March 13, 2013
Medical: March 27, 2013
Interview: March 27, 2013
Merit Listed: Mid April 
Position Offered: Oct. 7, 2013
Enrollment/Swear in: TBA
BMOQ Begins: TBA

Due to the unique nature of my application (only one this year from what I understand) and the closure of my original RC, my journey has been more confusing and frustrating than I expected. There were times when I felt left in the dark, but as many have said before me, patience is a virtue. So for those applying to trades with limited intake numbers (and all other trades for that matter), be persistent and ask questions when appropriate, but know when to sit back and let things play out as they may. 

There are still things to be sorted out in my case, and since I am in school full-time for another year, BMOQ is a ways away. 

Cheers.


----------



## DAA

flatlander13 said:
			
		

> **Update** Finally got the infamous "call".
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Saskatoon (Now Regina, since Saskatoon closed)
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: SEELM-Physio
> Trade Choice 2:
> Online Application Date: Janurary 22, 2013
> First Contacted: January 31, 2013
> Transferred to CFRC Saskatoon: Early Febuary
> Aptitude Test: March 13, 2013
> Medical: March 27, 2013
> Interview: March 27, 2013
> Merit Listed: Mid April
> Position Offered: Oct. 7, 2013
> Enrollment/Swear in: TBA
> BMOQ Begins: TBA
> 
> Due to the unique nature of my application (only one this year from what I understand) and the closure of my original RC, my journey has been more confusing and frustrating than I expected. There were times when I felt left in the dark, but as many have said before me, patience is a virtue. So for those applying to trades with limited intake numbers (and all other trades for that matter), be persistent and ask questions when appropriate, but know when to sit back and let things play out as they may.
> 
> There are still things to be sorted out in my case, and since I am in school full-time for another year, BMOQ is a ways away.
> 
> Cheers.



Oh WOW......you definitely are a "one of"!  Congrats!!!  It's not everyday you see someone entering through that entry plan....   :cheers:


----------



## kylereserve1

Tape said:
			
		

> Congrats! If I may ask, which unit did you get in to?



Thanks! The Royal Regiment of Canada.


----------



## kylereserve1

Godwinlee said:
			
		

> UPDATE
> Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Unit: Queens Own Rifles of Canada
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Armoured
> Application Date: 02 August, 2013
> First Contact: 11 September, 2013
> PT Test: September 23, 2013
> CFAT: September 23, 2013
> Interview: September 23, 2013
> Medical: September 30, 2013
> Medical Sent to Ottawa: October 7, 2013
> Position Offered: - Infantry, October 28, 2013
> Swearing in Ceremony: - October 30, 2013
> BMQ Begins: - November 15, 2013
> 
> So pumped!



I'll be seeing you at bmq!


----------



## flatlander13

DAA said:
			
		

> Oh WOW......you definitely are a "one of"!  Congrats!!!  It's not everyday you see someone entering through that entry plan....   :cheers:



Thanks DAA. I've learned through the process that 'one of' can sometimes be synonymous with 'nearly-impossible-to-find-answers'.


----------



## SMG III

Recruiting centre: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Artillery
Trade choice 2: Infantry
Tade Choice 3: Armoured
Online Application Date: 27MAR13
Application Sent To CFVRC/ North Bay: 09APR13
First contact: 08JUL13
Dropped off Form: 09JUL13
Security Forms 330-60: 05AUG13
CFAT: 28AUG13 PASSED
TSD: 28AUG13 COMPLETED
Medical: 03OCT13 PASSED
Interview: 03OCT13 PASSED
Merit Listed: Awaiting
Position offered: Awaiting
Enrollment/swearing in: Awaiting
BMQ: Awaiting


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Really needed this news. A long time coming. Not there yet, but a big step in the right direction. 



> Recruiting Centre: Hamilton, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: MP (Military Police)
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: October 2011 (Online)
> CFAT Completed : June 2012
> Interview completed: July 2012
> Medical Completed: July 2012
> Merit listed: Oct 2012
> ***
> Medical & TSD-PI Completed: January 2013
> New Interview Completed: February 2013
> Merit-listed: February 2013
> MPAC: Received call today for MPAC Nov. 19-21
> Position offered:
> Swearing in:
> Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Delaney1986

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Really needed this news. A long time coming. Not there yet, but a big step in the right direction.



Me too! Same MPAC! Congrats again!

 ;D ;D


----------



## Flying Golf Cart

Recruiting centre: CFRC Montreal
Regular/ Reserve: Reserve
Trade choice 1: BOSN
Trade choice 2: ACISS
Tade Choice 3:
Application: September 2013
First contact: September 2013
Dropped off Form: September 2013
Security Forms: October 2013
CFAT: October 17 2013
Medical: Awaiting
Interview: Awaiting
Merit Listed: Awaiting
Position offered: Awaiting
Enrollment/swearing in: Awaiting
BMQ: Awaiting


----------



## Tape

Hi everyone! I just got the call to be sworn in on Thursday. I'm so excited for the Reserves! 

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Unit: Royal Regiment of Canada
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: Sometime in July
First Contact: Sometime in July
PT Test: August 26, 2013
CFAT: August 26, 2013 (passed)
Interview: August 26, 2013
Medical: September 16, 2013
Swear in Ceremony: - November 7, 2013 
BMQ Begins: - I'm assuming it's the week after that.


----------



## vincentrichar

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Application Date: 2013/11/03
First Contact: 2013/11/05
PT Test: TBD
CFAT: 2013/11/15
Interview: TBD
Medical: TBD
Swear in Ceremony: TBD
BMQ Begins: TBD

I had a very quick service to date. Looking forward to the CFAT  on the 15th!


----------



## amills990

UPDATE!

Recruiting centre: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Electronic-Optronic Tech - Land
Trade choice 2: Electrical Generations Systems Tech
Tade Choice 3: Artilleryman
Online Application Date: 11APR13
Communication from CFVRC/ North Bay: 04/June/2013
First contact from CFRC Hamilton: 17/JUNE/2013
All Forms Handed In: 03/JULY/2013
CFAT: 03/JULY/2013 PASSED
Medical: 30 JULY/2013
Interview: 30 JULY/2013
Medical back from Ottawa: 30/AUG/2013
CRNC Cleared: 6/NOV/2013........ FINALLY!
Merit Listed: Waiting
Position offered: Waiting
Enrollment/swearing in: Waiting
BMQ: Waiting


----------



## Colta

Recruiting centre: Fredericton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Med Tech............changed to Avionic's System Tech (Oct 03,2013)
Trade choice 2: Supply Tech.........changed to Medical Tech (Oct 03,2013)
Tade Choice 3: Construction Tech....changed to Supply Tech (Oct 03,2013)
Applied: Aug 22, 2013
Faxed Supporting Documents: Aug 24, 2013
File sent to CFRC: Aug 29th, 2013
First contact: Sept 24th, 2013
Dropped off security forms to CFRC: Oct 03, 2013
CFAT: Nov 6th, 2013 - 1pm. - PASSED!! 
Medical: Nov 6th, 2013
Medical Form returned to CFRC: pending
Interview: awaiting
Position offered: awaiting
Enrollment/swearing in: awaiting
BMQ: awaiting

So, did the CFAT and despite thinking I failed the whole thing, I managed to qualify for all trades and officer! Super excited and surprised by that. I had my medical as well, wasn't expecting that... I didn't find out about it until after I found out I passed my CFAT. 
I need to get some paper work filled out by a civi physician and some blood work done. I'm hoping that I can get that done and get my medical cleared asap so I can get on with the interview and hopefully be merit listed in time for selections. AH! So much going on!


----------



## nn1988

Colta said:
			
		

> I'm hoping that I can get that done and get my medical cleared asap so I can get on with the interview and hopefully be merit listed in time for selections. AH! So much going on!



Time is tight.., next selection dates for AVS are the 14th, 21st & the 28th of this month.

If I may ask, why did you switch Med. Tech. from 1st trade choice to 2nd?

Good luck


----------



## Hattie56

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sonar OP
 Choice 2: NCI OP
 Choice 3: 
Application Date (Online): August 2012
Documents Received: October 12 2012
File Transferred to Halifax: December 2012
First Contact: January 9 2013
Second Contact: June 17 2013
CFAT: October 10, 2013 PASSED
Medical: October 10 2013  PASSED
Interview: October 10 2013 PASSED
Merit Listed: November 6th 2013
Position Offered:
Sworn in: 
BMQ:

Been a long wait but it may soon be over!


----------



## marinemech

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: CFRC Halifax
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Sonar OP
> Choice 2: NCI OP
> Choice 3:
> Application Date (Online): August 2012
> Documents Received: October 12 2012
> File Transferred to Halifax: December 2012
> First Contact: January 9 2013
> Second Contact: June 17 2013
> CFAT: October 10, 2013 PASSED
> Medical: October 10 2013  PASSED
> Interview: October 10 2013 PASSED
> Merit Listed: November 6th 2013
> Position Offered:
> Sworn in:
> BMQ:
> 
> Been a long wait but it may soon be over!



well i may run into you, soon then got the call saying i was green lighted and merit listed today, just awaiting the date for the swear in


----------



## PMedMoe

marinemech said:
			
		

> well i may run into you, soon then got the call saying i was green lighted and merit listed today, just awaiting the date for the swear in



Just to clarify, "merit listed" is not a "position offer".  You will have to wait for that, before the swearing in.


----------



## marinemech

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Just to clarify, "merit listed" is not a "position offer".  You will have to wait for that, before the swearing in.



i know that, LOL, just referencing that we may one day work on the same vessel


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL

UPDATE:

Recruiting Centre: CFVRC/Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date (Online): March 6, 2013
Documents Received: March 19, 2013
File Transferred to Halifax: May, 2013
First Contact: July 8, 2013
Forms Submitted: July 9, 2013
CFAT: August 29, 2013
Medical: August 29, 2013
Interview: August 29, 2013
Merit Listed: October 21, 2013

I was getting a little anxious, so I called this afternoon. I found out I was merit listed! Patience has payed off so far! I really hope I get the call before the year's out! It would be great news for the family at Christmas. 

Good luck to everyone else who's near the end or just beginning the process!


----------



## Colta

ERR said:
			
		

> Time is tight.., next selection dates for AVS are the 14th, 21st & the 28th of this month.
> 
> If I may ask, why did you switch Med. Tech. from 1st trade choice to 2nd?
> 
> Good luck



Time is very tight... and unfortunately, I have to wait until mid next week to get my civi medical/bloods/ecg reports back to give to the CFRC... so I doubt I'll make it in time for selections. But, I'm sure there will be more selections come January (I hope so anyway). 
The personnel at the CFRC made me feel that it was possible for me to be merit listed and ready to go for at least the 28th, so I don't know if they plan to rush my application or if they were just humouring poor ol stressed out me. 

As far as why I changed, a very small part of me just wanted to get in sooner... a much bigger and definitely more influential part just wants to work on planes. I love planes, always have and always will... and I have a lot of fun with electronics and figuring out problems... building components, etc.... so I thought it sounded like a really fantastic trade. 
As much as I love the medical field... it's been a bit of a love/hate sort of relationship for a while... so it felt like it made sense to bump that down to second choice.


----------



## Jaxsun

***UPDATE***

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Force: Regular
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: -----------
Trade Choice 3: -----------
Application Date: September 23rd, 2013
First Contact: Late October
CFAT Date:  **November 19th, 2013**
Interview:  Awaiting
Physical:  Awaiting
Medical: -  Awaiting
Merit Listed:  Awaiting
Swear In Ceremony: Awaiting
Basic Training Begins: Awaiting


----------



## Hattie56

marinemech said:
			
		

> well i may run into you, soon then got the call saying i was green lighted and merit listed today, just awaiting the date for the swear in



It would be good to run into someone from the area! Hopefully we get the "call" around the same time. Good luck!


----------



## marinemech

it would really be nice to have someone else from Maritime there, show them, how we kick ass >


----------



## Colta

marinemech said:
			
		

> it would really be nice to have someone else from Maritime there, show them, how we kick *** >



Another Maritimer right here! From Saint John, NB.


----------



## Wallys28

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Kingston
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: Artillery 
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Applied: 06/19/2013
First contact: 07/25/2013
CFAT: 08/13/2013 
Medical: 09/11/2013
Interview: 09/11/2013
Merit listed: 10/16/2013
Position offered: N/A
Enrollment/swearing in: N/A


----------



## Pinggew

From Moncton here! waiting on my medical to go through, hopefully is does! Its been a long haul so far, first did my medical in April and because of a reaction I had to hornets when I was a child the CF put in a red flag. Sent in the proof that I don't have an allergy very early September and have been waiting since. Really hoping to get good news, if not, I am not quite sure what I am going to do with my life.  :-\


----------



## Evancai

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Corner Brook, Newfoundland
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Boatswain
Trade Choice 3: Aerospace Control Operator
Application Date (Online): October 16, 2013
Documents Received: October 25, 2013
First Contact: October 30, 2013
CFAT: November 6, 2013 PASSED
Medical: November 20, 2013 
Interview: November 20, 2013
Physical Test: To be determined
Position Offered: To be determined
Sworn in: To be determined
BMQ: To be determined


----------



## Drake.Kho

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 2: Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 3: Pilot
Application Date (Online): August 31, 2013
Documents Received: September 12, 2013
First Contact: September 17, 2013
CFAT: November 21, 2013
Medical: To be determined
Interview: To be determined
Merit listed: To be determined
Position Offered: To be determined
Sworn in: To be determined
BMOQ: To be determined


----------



## flatlander13

Recruiting Center: CFRC Saskatoon (Now Regina, since Saskatoon closed)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: SEELM-Physio
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application Date: Janurary 22, 2013
First Contacted: January 31, 2013
Transferred to CFRC Saskatoon: Early Febuary
Aptitude Test: March 13, 2013
Medical: March 27, 2013
Interview: March 27, 2013
Merit Listed: Mid April
Position Offered: Oct. 7, 2013
Enrollment/Swear in: Nov 27, 2013
BMOQ Begins: TBA (Early 2015)

After a few weeks of communication with the RC, I was able to find answers to the questions I had. I'm now confident that I'm making a fully informed decision. Now time to focus on training; academically and physically. 

Good luck to those waiting!


----------



## cphil

Recruiting Centre: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Public Affairs
Trade Choice 2: Aerospace Control
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application Date: October 25, 2013
Emailed Documents: November 6, 2013
First Contact: November 8, 2013
CFAT: **November 25, 2013**
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment/Swear In: TBD
BMOQ: TBD


----------



## Flying Golf Cart

*Update*
Recruiting centre: CFRC Montreal
Regular/ Reserve: Reserve
Trade choice 1: BOSN
Trade choice 2: ACISS
Tade Choice 3:
Application: September 2013
First contact: September 2013
Dropped off Form: September 2013
Security Forms: October 2013
CFAT: October 17 2013
Interview: November 13 2013
Medical: November 14 2013
Physical: November 20 2013
Merit Listed: Awaiting
Position offered: Awaiting
Enrollment/swearing in: Awaiting
BMQ: Awaiting

This is going really fast in my case.


----------



## amills990

UPDATE! AGAIN!

Recruiting centre: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Electronic-Optronic Tech - Land
Trade choice 2: Electrical Generations Systems Tech
Tade Choice 3: Artilleryman
Online Application Date: 11APR13
Communication from CFVRC/ North Bay: 04/June/2013
First contact from CFRC Hamilton: 17/JUNE/2013
All Forms Handed In: 03/JULY/2013
CFAT: 03/JULY/2013 PASSED
Medical: 30 JULY/2013
Interview: 30 JULY/2013
Medical back from Ottawa: 30/AUG/2013
CRNC Cleared: 6/NOV/2013........ FINALLY!
Merit Listed: 14/NOV/2013
Position offered: Waiting
Enrollment/swearing in: Waiting
BMQ: Waiting

Selections for my trades are starting today! EO Tech selections are in a week today! Fingers crossed


----------



## 26point2

Recruiting centre: Oshawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: DEO
Trade choice 1: Pilot
Trade choice 2: -
Trade choice 3: -
Applied: 17 DEC 12
CFAT: 16 APR 13
Medical: 23 APR 13
Interview: 11 JUN 13
ASC: 15 JUL 13
Merit listed: 19 AUG 13
Position offered: 14 NOV 13 
Enrollment/swearing in: 17 DEC 13
BMOQ: - 04 JAN 14


----------



## flatlander13

26point2 said:
			
		

> Recruiting centre: Oshawa
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Entry Plan: DEO
> Trade choice 1: Pilot
> Trade choice 2: -
> Trade choice 3: -
> Applied: 17 DEC 12
> CFAT: 16 APR 13
> Medical: 23 APR 13
> Interview: 11 JUN 13
> ASC: 15 JUL 13
> Merit listed: 19 AUG 13
> Position offered: 14 NOV 13
> Enrollment/swearing in: 17 DEC 13
> BMOQ: - 04 JAN 14



Congrats!! Would enjoy your feedback about a winter BMOQ; I will be there that time in 2015.


----------



## 26point2

Haha, no problem Flatlander13.


----------



## Ice97

Colta said:
			
		

> Another Maritimer right here! From Saint John, NB.



Did they close the CFRC in Saint John?  Noticed that you had Fredericton as your recruiting centre


----------



## jordandixon3

Well here I go again, give it another try. I applied today, hopefully this time things work out for me........
Good luck to all applicants.


----------



## nn1988

Colta said:
			
		

> Time is very tight... and unfortunately, I have to wait until mid next week to get my civi medical/bloods/ecg reports back to give to the CFRC... so I doubt I'll make it in time for selections. But, I'm sure there will be more selections come January (I hope so anyway).
> The personnel at the CFRC made me feel that it was possible for me to be merit listed and ready to go for at least the 28th, so I don't know if they plan to rush my application or if they were just humouring poor ol stressed out me.
> 
> As far as why I changed, a very small part of me just wanted to get in sooner... a much bigger and definitely more influential part just wants to work on planes. I love planes, always have and always will... and I have a lot of fun with electronics and figuring out problems... building components, etc.... so I thought it sounded like a really fantastic trade.
> As much as I love the medical field... it's been a bit of a love/hate sort of relationship for a while... so it felt like it made sense to bump that down to second choice.



I contacted my file manager..

Avs Tech selection dates appear to have been delayed indefinitely, with no specific date.
AC.Op is pushed until February like most NCM trades as I was informed.


----------



## DAA

ERR said:
			
		

> I contacted my file manager..
> 
> Avs Tech selection dates appear to have been delayed indefinitely, with no specific date.
> AC.Op is pushed until February like most NCM trades as I was informed.



AVS Tech and AC Op selections are on 21 Nov 13.

After that, AVS Tech will probably be done weekly.........


----------



## nn1988

DAA said:
			
		

> AVS Tech and AC Op selections are on 21 Nov 13.
> 
> After that, AVS Tech will probably be done weekly.........



That certainly confuses the issue as the same file manager told me 4 weeks ago AVS Tech. selection dates were Nov 14, 21 and 28.


----------



## DAA

ERR said:
			
		

> That certainly confuses the issue as the same file manager told me 4 weeks ago AVS Tech. selection dates were Nov 14, 21 and 28.



4 weeks ago your file manager was correct but things have changed since then.  Now they are on 21 Nov, along with a bunch of other occupations.


----------



## vincentrichar

***Update***

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Application Date: 2013/11/03
First Contact: 2013/11/05
PT Test: TBD
CFAT: 2013/11/15
Interview: 2013/12/09
Medical: 2013/12/09
Swear in Ceremony: TBD
BMQ Begins: TBD

CFAT done! Im going to start preparing for my interview, if anybody has advice for the pilot interview it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## vivelespatates

***Update***

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Chicoutimi
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: HCA
Application Date: 2013/10/15
First Contact: 2013/11/01
CFAT: 2013/11/14 (Passed)
Interview: TBD
Medical: TBD
Swear in Ceremony: TBD
BMOQ Begins: TBD

Just did my CFAT last week! Did really well! Unfortunately, my Trade is close now! So I have to wait until it opens to receive a call to do my Medical and Interview! 

Does anyone know when there is a chance that the HCA trade open?


----------



## marinemech

All of Saint John,NB files were transferred to CFRC Moncton


----------



## Colta

DAA said:
			
		

> AVS Tech and AC Op selections are on 21 Nov 13.
> 
> After that, AVS Tech will probably be done weekly.........



If this is the case, then I certainly feel like a big pressure has been lifted off my shoulders. I was speaking to a Captain regarding my file yesterday and he mentioned that AVS is in such high demand right now, that the sooner things get in... the sooner you get in. I wouldn't be surprised if they continue hiring for AVS for most of the rest of this fiscal year.



			
				marinemech said:
			
		

> All of Saint John,NB files were transferred to CFRC Moncton



Almost all... I'm in Saint John, but my file was sent to Fredericton... which works for me, it's a bit of a shorter drive. 


As for me... here are my updates!

Recruiting centre: Fredericton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Med Tech............changed to Avionic's System Tech (Oct 03,2013)
Trade choice 2: Supply Tech.........changed to Medical Tech (Oct 03,2013)
Tade Choice 3: Construction Tech....changed to Supply Tech (Oct 03,2013)
Applied: Aug 22, 2013
Faxed Supporting Documents: Aug 24, 2013
File sent to CFRC: Aug 29th, 2013
First contact: Sept 24th, 2013
Dropped off security forms to CFRC: Oct 03, 2013
CFAT: Nov 6th, 2013 - 1pm.
Medical: Nov 6th, 2013
Medical Form returned to CFRC: Mailed Nov 14th, 2013
Medically Cleared: 
References Called: Nov 15th, 2013
Credit issue resolved: awaiting
Interview: awaiting
Position offered: awaiting
Enrollment/swearing in: awaiting
BMQ: awaiting


----------



## StudentPilot23

Recruiting Centre: CFRC London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: ROTP
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: 2013/08/22
First Contact: 2013/09/03
CFAT: 2013/10/02 PASSED
Interview: 2013/10/24 PASSED
Medical: 2013/10/24 PASSED
ACS: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Swearing in ceremony: TBD


----------



## Meggoca

Haven't been on the forum in a while... Forgot to update!

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Legal
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: October 29, 2013
First Contact: November 1, 2013
CFAT Date: tbc
Physical Test: tbc
Interview: tbc
Medical Test: tbc
Merit Listed: tbc
Swear In Ceremony: tbc
Basic Training Begins: tbc
Position: tbc


----------



## mrdavid1234

Recruiting Center: CFRC Quebec
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: August 19, 2013
First Contact: September 05, 2013
CFAT Date: September 11, 2013
Physical Test: NA
Interview: October 02, 2013
Medical Test: September 11, 2103
Merit Listed: October 03, 2013
Postion Offered: November 01, 2013
Swear In Ceremony: December 19, 2013
Basic Training Begins: January 04, 2013
Position: Armoured Soldier

Can't wait to start!!


----------



## cp04dental

still waiting to hear from them about my plar.....it got sent to Borden 3.5 weeks ago.  I was informed that the last dental plar that went through took five weeks.  the individual who was looking after my plar is on course til December 3rd, so I am just waiting til he gets back and hopefully it will be back by then so I can be merit listed. when they initially told me about the PLAR they said it would take two weeks max.......not so much! hoping I hear something very soon!


----------



## MachDave

Recruting Center: Barrie, ON
Regular/Reserve: Reg Force
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: August 2013
First Contact: September 2013
Test Dates Confirmed: September 2013
Tests Completed: -
Position Offered: -
Basic Training Begins: -

Will update as things go along


----------



## DAA

cp04dental said:
			
		

> when they initially told me about the PLAR they said it would take two weeks max.......not so much! hoping I hear something very soon!



More like a minimum of 2 months to get PLAR results, so expect delays......


----------



## hogarthmike

Got the call for my MPAC! So I'm just doing another update. Process has taken some time but I'm glad it is still moving along. 

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: MP (Military Police)
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: January 2012 (Online)
CFAT Completed : June 2012
Interview completed: July 2012
Medical Completed: July 2012
MPAC Merit listed: 23 Nov 2012 
Trait Test: 18 Feb 2013
Re-Medical: 18 Feb 2013
Re-Interview: 5 Mar 2013
MPAC: 23 Nov 2013 - 26 Nov 2013
Position offered:
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## forcountry

is anyone going to the Toronto recruiting centre on yonge street for there cfat tomorrow?


----------



## tomgoetz

Hey all!

Recruiting Center: Barrie, ON.
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: August 12, 2013
First Contact: October 28, 2013
CFAT Date: November 19, 2013
Physical Test: N/A
Interview: -
Medical Test: -
Merit Listed: -
Postion Offered: -
Swear In Ceremony: -
Basic Training Begins: -
Position: -


----------



## Colta

Recruiting centre: Fredericton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Med Tech............changed to Avionic's System Tech (Oct 03,2013)
Trade choice 2: Supply Tech.........changed to Medical Tech (Oct 03,2013)
Tade Choice 3: Construction Tech....changed to Supply Tech (Oct 03,2013)
Applied: Aug 22, 2013
Faxed Supporting Documents: Aug 24, 2013
File sent to CFRC: Aug 29th, 2013
First contact: Sept 24th, 2013
Dropped off security forms to CFRC: Oct 03, 2013
CFAT: Nov 6th, 2013 - 1pm.
Medical: Nov 6th, 2013
Medical Form returned to CFRC: Received Nov 20th, 2013
Medically Cleared: 
References Called: Nov 15th, 2013
Credit issue resolved: awaiting
Interview: awaiting
Position offered: awaiting
Enrollment/swearing in: awaiting
BMQ: awaiting

So, the CFRC has my additional medical forms. I should have my credit debacle figured out by tomorrow afternoon (hopefully  ??? ) and then all I have to do is make sure there are no additional issues with my medical (although, knowing my luck  :facepalm: ) and do my interview and then hopefully all I'll have to do is wait to find out if I'm merit listed and then wait for an offer.


----------



## mapleafan

getting closer, just waiting on a few calls.

see below


----------



## Jack709

I got a call Wednesday regarding my references. Don't know if that means anything or not, but I will assume it's good news if they're looking into those now? Anyway, I had to dig up another reference and get the info back to them. Managed to do that with relative ease, and sent the email off with said reference's info earlier this evening to the person who contacted me. I'll follow up with a call Monday afternoon/Tuesday morning to make sure it was received.

Anyone know anything about selection dates for the trades I've applied for? I have a feeling I'm gonna miss 'em but I'm already betting on a long wait, so it's fine. Trades are ammo tech, artillery & combat engineer.


----------



## DAA

Jack709 said:
			
		

> Anyone know anything about selection dates for the trades I've applied for? I have a feeling I'm gonna miss 'em but I'm already betting on a long wait, so it's fine. Trades are ammo tech, artillery & combat engineer.



Most recently 21 Nov, so if they didn't fill all the spots that they needed to fill which is highly unlikely, then they will possibly be selecting again very shortly until everything is filled.

Nevertheless, the next round will probably be on 1 Feb....


----------



## SMG III

WesMurray said:
			
		

> From Moncton here! waiting on my medical to go through, hopefully is does! Its been a long haul so far, first did my medical in April and because of a reaction I had to hornets when I was a child the CF put in a red flag. Sent in the proof that I don't have an allergy very early September and have been waiting since. Really hoping to get good news, if not, I am not quite sure what I am going to do with my life.  :-\



Had the same issue, but one incident with shellfish. Won't get the form in until Nov 29.. Anyone know if this this too late for selection?   (Artillery, Infantry, Armoured)
I'm really nervous because I didn't expect this extra two months, my application would have been finished first week of October. 

I just wanna get this over with haha.


----------



## Jayjaycf

I did my interview in the middle of October, and I have been told that selection date for Artillery and Infantry were late November, How late I don't know my guess would be that they were November 21 as DAA said in many post a lot of trade were due for selection on those date however they may be later who knows, I wish you the best SMG and if you don't make it for those selection you will be ready for the next one.


----------



## SMG III

Thanks a bunch 

Yeah, I feel I missed out because of this stupid allergy form when I had ONE occurance like 10 years ago.. And I've eaten the food plenty of times since. It pushed me back two whole months maybe more now..

When's the next selection?  :-\


----------



## KerryBlue

SMG I said:
			
		

> Thanks a bunch
> 
> Yeah, I feel I missed out because of this stupid allergy form when I had ONE occurance like 10 years ago.. And I've eaten the food plenty of times since. It pushed me back two whole months maybe more now..
> 
> When's the next selection?  :-\



Hey SMG how are you finding dealing with CFRC Ottawa?


----------



## nn1988

Recruiting centre: Ottawa, ON
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade: AVS Tech.
Applied: April 04, 2013
File sent to CFRC: June 04, 2013
Original Supporting Documents Provided: July 04 , 2013
First contact: July 11, 2013
CFAT: July 17, 2013
Medical: August 14, 2013
Interview:August 14, 2013
Position offered: November 25, 2013
BMQ: January 28, 2014


----------



## Emilio

ERR said:
			
		

> Recruiting centre: Ottawa, ON
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade: AVS Tech.
> Applied: April 04, 2013
> File sent to CFRC: June 04, 2013
> Original Supporting Documents Provided: July 04 , 2013
> First contact: July 11, 2013
> CFAT: July 17, 2013
> Medical: August 14, 2013
> Interview:August 14, 2013
> Position offered: November 25, 2013
> BMQ: January 28, 2014



Congrats on getting an offer!!!


----------



## Okanagan Guy

ERR said:
			
		

> Recruiting centre: Ottawa, ON
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade: AVS Tech.
> Applied: April 04, 2013
> File sent to CFRC: June 04, 2013
> Original Supporting Documents Provided: July 04 , 2013
> First contact: July 11, 2013
> CFAT: July 17, 2013
> Medical: August 14, 2013
> Interview:August 14, 2013
> Position offered: November 25, 2013
> BMQ: January 28, 2014



Congrats ERR! Based on the link below, I was under the impression that BMQ starts were done for this fiscal year. Obviously not given your start date. Any thoughts or insight into this? Anyone out there? 
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page


----------



## marinemech

they may have uploaded the dates for January yet, even though the year is ending the fiscal year is not, they have BMOQ in early and mid January, so the chances of a recruit BMQ is highly likely


----------



## DAA

Okanagan Guy said:
			
		

> Congrats ERR! Based on the link below, I was under the impression that BMQ starts were done for this fiscal year. Obviously not given your start date. Any thoughts or insight into this? Anyone out there?



6 Jan, 13 Jan, 20 Jan, 27 Jan 14, 3 Feb and 10 Feb 14 supposedly, I guess.  There may even be more after that...


----------



## mrjasonc

ERR said:
			
		

> Recruiting centre: Ottawa, ON
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade: AVS Tech.
> Applied: April 04, 2013
> File sent to CFRC: June 04, 2013
> Original Supporting Documents Provided: July 04 , 2013
> First contact: July 11, 2013
> CFAT: July 17, 2013
> Medical: August 14, 2013
> Interview:August 14, 2013
> Position offered: November 25, 2013
> BMQ: January 28, 2014



Congrads buddy! Hope to see you their. Have not received a call yet myself *crossing fingers*


----------



## nn1988

Thank you fellas

You can't see me but I'm totally doing a happy dance.  :camo: :nod:


----------



## marinemech

ERR said:
			
		

> Thank you fellas
> 
> You can't see me but I'm totally doing a happy dance.  :camo: :nod:



i think i will be seeing you there, looks like its going to be a Mech/Tech BMQ


----------



## faubsam20

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Armour
Applied: 25/03/2013
File sent to CFRC: 10/04/2013
First contact: 28/06/2013
CFAT: 20/08/2013 (Passed)
Medical: 23/09/2013 
Interview: 23/09/2013
Merit listed: ?
Position offered: N/A
Enrollment/swearing in: N/A

After the interview the RC told me that my file would be sent to Borden. Does that mean I was merit listed? I've tried calling and e-mailing a few times but haven't gotten any answers.


----------



## Jayjaycf

Faub, I think that what he meant was that your file was going to Borden for the medical approval, I had my interview and Medical scheduled on the same day as you did and after my interview was done the MCC told me that they would need to send my file to Ottawa for medical approval before I could be put on the merit list. She told me that this could take anywhere between 2 weeks ( at best) and couple months ( at worst) so my guess would be that your file was sent for medical approval, looks like 2 months ago so you could potentially be on the merit list but you should keep calling them to make sure everything was fine. My  :2c:


----------



## marinemech

Jayjaycf said:
			
		

> Faub, I think that what he meant was that your file was going to Borden for the medical approval, I had my interview and Medical scheduled on the same day as you did and after my interview was done the MCC told me that they would need to send my file to Ottawa for medical approval before I could be put on the merit list. She told me that this could take anywhere between 2 weeks ( at best) and couple months ( at worst) so my guess would be that your file was sent for medical approval, looks like 2 months ago so you could potentially be on the merit list but you should keep calling them to make sure everything was fine. My  :2c:



yeah, your file will be getting some mileage, as it goes to Barrie for medical review, if all goes well, you may get merit listed after a few weeks (medical set aside about a month), then wait a few more weeks to see if you make the cut, then likely wait a few weeks that you actually made said cut, and so on and so forth till you are climbing said walls from going crazy ( which i swear is part of the CF Training)


----------



## KerryBlue

Faub I would suggested going in and talking to someone at CFRC Ottawa, in my experience they rarely if ever respond to calls or emails. Just pop by and ask them what's going on and they will help you out.


----------



## SMG III

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Hey SMG how are you finding dealing with CFRC Ottawa?



Been better than Hamilton! Aha, so far the NCO's I've gotten have been really helpful with getting my stuff done.

Back to my earlier question, I guess next selections are February..? I'm sad I missed out


----------



## Tralax

Don't give up hope yet!!  I got my call yesterday.


----------



## Colta

Tralax said:
			
		

> Don't give up hope yet!!  I got my call yesterday.



Congrats!!!!


I just got my credit snafu cleared up, so now I'm just waiting for my file to be cleared medically in Ottawa and then interview!!


----------



## DAA

faubsam20 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: CFRC Ottawa
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 2: Artillery
> Applied: 25/03/2013
> File sent to CFRC: 10/04/2013
> First contact: 28/06/2013
> CFAT: 20/08/2013 (Passed)
> Medical: 23/09/2013
> Interview: 23/09/2013
> Merit listed: ?
> Position offered: N/A
> Enrollment/swearing in: N/A
> After the interview the RC told me that my file would be sent to Borden. Does that mean I was merit listed? I've tried calling and e-mailing a few times but haven't gotten any answers.



Hard to say but if you were told that you were Merit Listed or about 2 weeks after your interview, it is always good to get back in touch with your CFRC just to "reconfirm" that everything is done/complete and there are no further obligations on your part.


----------



## SMG III

Recruiting centre: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Artillery
Trade choice 2: Infantry
Tade Choice 3: Armoured
Online Application Date: 27MAR13
Application Sent To CFVRC/ North Bay: 09APR13
First contact: 08JUL13
Dropped off Form: 09JUL13
Security Forms 330-60: 05AUG13
CFAT: 28AUG13
TSD: 28AUG13 
Interview: 03OCT13
Medical: 03OCT13
Medical Clearance: 28NOV13
Merit Listed: 28NOV13
Position offered: Waiting
Enrollment/swearing in: Waiting
BMQ: Waiting

So good news! Today I got medically cleared AND Merit Listed! So happy I'm finally all done!

Now to wait for the call.. Which I suspect won't be for a while..


----------



## amills990

awesome SMG, 2 in one combo! wish mine had been that fast lol


----------



## Wallys28

Update!


Recruiting Centre: CFRC Kingston
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Applied: 06/19/2013
First contact: 07/25/2013
CFAT: 08/13/2013
Medical: 09/11/2013
Interview: 09/11/2013
Merit listed: 10/16/2013
Position offered: 12/02/2013
Enrollment/swearing in: 01/07/2014
BMQ: 01/13/2014

Good luck to everyone that is waiting.


----------



## Hattie56

Wallys28 said:
			
		

> Update!
> 
> 
> Recruiting Centre: CFRC Kingston
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: Infantry
> Trade choice 2: Artillery
> Trade Choice 3: N/A
> Applied: 06/19/2013
> First contact: 07/25/2013
> CFAT: 08/13/2013
> Medical: 09/11/2013
> Interview: 09/11/2013
> Merit listed: 10/16/2013
> Position offered: 12/02/2013
> Enrollment/swearing in: 01/07/2014
> BMQ: 01/13/2014
> 
> Good luck to everyone that is waiting.




Huge congrats!!


----------



## SMG III

Trying not to be jealous  :-X

Haha, are there more selections in Jan/Feb?


----------



## mrjasonc

Will have to wait for January to roll around and see what openings are available after the holiday break. I am sure there will still be openings for AVS Tech as they are in high demand.
Will Depend on your occupation choices and openings in those choices


----------



## SMG III

Too bad I'm not applying for AVS Tech 

(see below)


----------



## rebeccag19

Update!

I just got off the phone with CFRC and accepted an offer as Medical Technician!! What an awesome early Christmas present as I wasn't expected to be called until at least April 2014.

Recruiting Center: New Westminster  
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: June 19,2013
First Contact: June 20, 2013
CFAT : July 16, 2013
Medical : August 13, 2013 - Cleared
Interview: October 17, 2013
Position Offeredecember 2, 2013
Basic Training: January 27, 2014


----------



## mrjasonc

Congrats rebeccag19!!


----------



## flatlander13

Congrats to those recently receiving offers and good luck at basic!! Also, good luck to those waiting for the next step in the application process!


----------



## SMG III

Congrats to all!

I hope I get a January BMQ


----------



## Jack709

Wooo! Bunch of folks getting in, congratulations to all of you! 

I've gotten word that my references have been contacted. I assume this is good news? Would they be contacting my references if my medical hadn't cleared? Or does that matter?

I'm gonna call someone in the morning to see what's what, but I thought I'd ask here.


----------



## mrjasonc

Jack709 said:
			
		

> Wooo! Bunch of folks getting in, congratulations to all of you!
> 
> I've gotten word that my references have been contacted. I assume this is good news? Would they be contacting my references if my medical hadn't cleared? Or does that matter?
> 
> I'm gonna call someone in the morning to see what's what, but I thought I'd ask here.



Wooo! Bunch of folks getting in, congratulations to all of you! Thank you, just got my call today

I've gotten word that my references have been contacted. I assume this is good news? Would they be contacting my references if my medical hadn't cleared? Or does that matter? - One would assume that it is a good thing, mine were not contacted at all.

I'm gonna call someone in the morning to see what's what, but I thought I'd ask here.


----------



## ComDvr13

Congratulations everybody!!

I can't wait for my call to book Medical and Interview. Hopefully before Christmas! Doubtful though...

CFRC Victoria
Regular NCM
Trade choice 1: Cbt Engr
Trade choice 2: Infmn
CFVRC Application: November 15th
First Contact: November 20th
CFAT:November 26th (passed and eligible)
Med:n\a
Interview:n\a
the rest: n\a yet


----------



## KerryBlue

CbtDvr13 said:
			
		

> Congratulations everybody!!
> 
> I can't wait for my call to book Medical and Interview. Hopefully before Christmas! Doubtful though...



Don't they do the background check prior to booking the medical/interview. That could forever especially with Christmas break coming up soon. I've been waiting for 6 weeks since my CFAT just for something to happen, and someone to call me.


----------



## mrjasonc

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Don't they do the background check prior to booking the medical/interview. That could forever especially with Christmas break coming up soon. I've been waiting for 6 weeks since my CFAT just for something to happen, and someone to call me.



In my case they did the background check before. But my results came in after. Like everything in the application process. It is all circumstantial.


----------



## ComDvr13

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Don't they do the background check prior to booking the medical/interview. That could forever especially with Christmas break coming up soon. I've been waiting for 6 weeks since my CFAT just for something to happen, and someone to call me.



Could very well be. One can hope.


----------



## mrjasonc

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Don't they do the background check prior to booking the medical/interview. That could forever especially with Christmas break coming up soon. I've been waiting for 6 weeks since my CFAT just for something to happen, and someone to call me.



Some are getting held up after CFAT because of the selections that just took place. If your occupation choices are still open then they will continue with interviews and medicals. If they are closed they will postpone until there are more openings (usually next fiscal year).

That said they just did run selections. Therefore CFRC's are now extremely busy prepping offers etc. So that could be the culprit as well for the wait time. Get used to it. Hurry up and wait you will here and do a lot.


----------



## mrjasonc

mrjasonc said:
			
		

> Some are getting held up after CFAT because of the selections that just took place. If your occupation choices are still open then they will continue with interviews and medicals. If they are closed they will postpone until there are more openings (usually next fiscal year).
> 
> That said they just did run selections. Therefore CFRC's are now extremely busy prepping offers etc. So that could be the culprit as well for the wait time. Get used to it. Hurry up and wait you will hear and do a lot.


----------



## KerryBlue

mrjasonc said:
			
		

> Some are getting held up after CFAT because of the selections that just took place. If your occupation choices are still open then they will continue with interviews and medicals. If they are closed they will postpone until there are more openings (usually next fiscal year).
> 
> That said they just did run selections. Therefore CFRC's are now extremely busy prepping offers etc. So that could be the culprit as well for the wait time. Get used to it. Hurry up and wait you will here and do a lot.


I realize the CFRC is probably busy with handing out selections, the only reason I'm a little irritated is that they continue to make statements that are either false or half truths. Like saying it will be 2 weeks and I'll have a medical and such booked. Then when I go in and try to book it, I'm told a month no longer, and here we are going on 7 weeks and no one will return my phone calls, or emails. If i want info I have to go and physically see them just to be told, oh nothing has happened yet.


----------



## mrjasonc

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> I realize the CFRC is probably busy with handing out selections, the only reason I'm a little irritated is that they continue to make statements that are either false or half truths. Like saying it will be 2 weeks and I'll have a medical and such booked. Then when I go in and try to book it, I'm told a month no longer, and here we are going on 7 weeks and no one will return my phone calls, or emails. If i want info I have to go and physically see them just to be told, oh nothing has happened yet.



It is irritating. However that said ..... To get our calls. We all had to go through it. Just wait and see if you get a "hiccup" in your file that needs to be approved. Either on your medical, criminal or credit checks. The best you can do is move forward with your current life. When they want you they will call you. The process revolves around them. Not you. It gets frustrating and irritating I know. I was there too amongst all of us. Hang in there. Try to stay a step ahead to ease the process wait times.

It is rewarding when all said and done.


----------



## marinemech

Just wait and see is, all I can say. I waited close to 16 months start to finish, had PLARS,transferring of my file from one RC to another (which can sometimes take a few months), medical reviews,.et cetera.


----------



## KerryBlue

Absolutely guys, didn't mean to sound like a whiner. I'm just slightly frustrated by some of the hiccups and its nice to have a place like this to come and vent, and see all the success stories lately is giving me hope for a spring BMQ date


----------



## mrjasonc

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Absolutely guys, didn't mean to sound like a whiner. I'm just slightly frustrated by some of the hiccups and its nice to have a place like this to come and vent, and see all the success stories lately is giving me hope for a spring BMQ date



The words a wiseman once said:

"Do up your chin strap, keep your head up, and for god sakes stay out of the trolley tracks!" 

"If you get knocked down. Get up, GET UP! Keep moving, get off the ice and let fresh legs out" 

Both quotes - Don Cherry


----------



## Flying Golf Cart

Update

Recruiting centre: CFRC Montreal
Regular/ Reserve: Reserve
Trade choice 1: BOSN
Trade choice 2: ACISS
Tade Choice 3:
Application: September 2013
First contact: September 2013
Dropped off Form: September 2013
Security Forms: October 2013
CFAT: October 17 2013
Interview: November 13 2013
Medical: November 14 2013
Physical: November 20 2013
Merit Listed: December 2nd
Position offered: December 2nd
Enrollment/swearing in: December 2nd
BMQ: December 6th

Well, that was fast.


----------



## Markswearhouse

Someone told me that the only way to join the Canadian Forces in quick time is to get an Engineering degree and then apply. Was wondering how far this is true? It is very hard to get an Engineering degree these days and even if you do, there are so many options of employment out there like going to the States for work.


----------



## mrjasonc

An engineering degree will definitely open doors. How the CAF compares to those open door I personally haven't a clue.

I do know from previous threads and posts that Undergrade degrees are nothing special. They do look at however Masters, PHd's ..... How Engineering falls into that I don't really know that either.

But I do know that compared to some my App process wasn't very long either. Also the post above yours is a Reserve app with obviously a open trade. Most do not go that quick.


----------



## Markswearhouse

I agree with you an Undergraduate degree is nothing special, almost anyone can get it. However, I think there is a big difference when comparing a Geography to a Law or Engineering degree. There are many degree mills out there, and I think an engineering degree with the CF will be more useful and applicable than one of those undergraduate degrees, which almost everyone has these days.


----------



## mrjasonc

If you look at the forces website www.forces.ca there are some Engineering related fields like Mechanical/Electrical Engineering, your degree would base your rank which bases your rate of pay ..... Though to my knowledge the application process is the application process. I can't see time from CFAT to Interview changing much unless the given trade selections were open and in demand. A quick selection really just means from merit list is how I have understood it.


----------



## SMG III

Flying Golf Cart said:
			
		

> Update
> 
> Recruiting centre: CFRC Montreal
> Regular/ Reserve: Reserve
> Trade choice 1: BOSN
> Trade choice 2: ACISS
> Tade Choice 3:
> Application: September 2013
> First contact: September 2013
> Dropped off Form: September 2013
> Security Forms: October 2013
> CFAT: October 17 2013
> Interview: November 13 2013
> Medical: November 14 2013
> Physical: November 20 2013
> Merit Listed: December 2nd
> Position offered: December 2nd
> Enrollment/swearing in: December 2nd
> BMQ: December 6th
> 
> Well, that was fast.



How..?


----------



## mrjasonc

Who one knows? Or right timing for application (low applicants for occupation/trade) ...... Would be my "logical" assessment.


----------



## SMG III

That was meant to be rhetorical. I'm just in awe how fast it was.


----------



## DAA

SMG said:
			
		

> That was meant to be rhetorical. I'm just in awe how fast it was.



If the Ops process sample is accurate, he was accepted into the "Reserves" not the Regular Force, so the processing stream is totally different.


----------



## SMG III

Wow totally overlooked that -.-

Oops.


----------



## Flying Golf Cart

Maybe it also has something to do with that Engineer degree thing that Markswearhouse and mrjasonc were talking about. I don't have a degree from university but as my second choice was ACISS and it was open and as I have done vocational studies in Network Administration plus got 6 years of experience in managing and running IT infrastructures, it probably helped.

But yeah, maybe I was just really lucky too.

And yes, I was accepted in the Reserve even if I'm planning to go full-time in the future (I love my civilian job too much at this moment).


----------



## mrjasonc

Flying Golf Cart said:
			
		

> Maybe it also has something to do with that Engineer degree thing that Markswearhouse and mrjasonc were talking about. I don't have a degree from university but as my second choice was ACISS and it was open and as I have done vocational studies in Network Administration plus got 6 years of experience in managing and running IT infrastructures, it probably helped.
> 
> But yeah, maybe I was just really lucky too.
> 
> And yes, I was accepted in the Reserve even if I'm planning to go full-time in the future (I love my civilian job too much at this moment).



Could be. Everything is taken into account right? Education to security clearance to medical condition to credit history. They want the most capable upstanding citizens as we portray what is the "Department of National Defense aka Canadian Armed Forces aka Federal Government of Canada positions" .....


----------



## marinemech

***UPDATE***

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Saint John transferred to Halifax
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: MarEngMech
Trade choice 2: VehTech
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Applied: 07/03/2012
File sent to CFRC: 07/04/2012
First contact: 07/10/2012
CFAT: 07/31/2012 (Passed)
Medical: 10/08/2013 (Green lighted - 11/7/2013)
Physical: 10/10/2013 
Interview: 10/10/2013
Merit listed: 11/7/2013
Position offered: 12/4/2013 - Accepted
Enrollment/swearing in: 01/21/2014
Basic Start Date: 01/25/2014


----------



## Medtech45

Recruiting centre: Thunder Bay/Winnipeg/Sudbury
Regular/ Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Entry Plan: Direct Semi Skilled
Trade choice 1: Medical Technician
Trade choice 2: -
Trade choice 3: -
Applied: Oct 16, 2012
CFAT: Feb 26, 2013
Medical: Feb 26, 2013
Interview: Feb 26, 2013
Deemed Medically Fit by Ottawa: March 2013
Merit listed: March 18, 2013/august 2013 after PLAR 
Position offered: December 4, 2013, accepted
Enrollment/swearing in: ? To be setup with CFRC Sudbury. 
BMQ: January 27, 2014!

Finally after 13 months I got the "call". Mine was actually an email, but works for me! Woohoo


----------



## CK0003

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Montreal
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Applied: NOVEMBER 2012
File sent to CFRC: MARCH 2013
First contact: MAY 2013
CFAT: MAY 2013
Medical: JUNE 2013
Interview: OCTOBER 2013
Merit listed: OCTOBER 2013
Position offered: DECEMBER 4 2013
Enrollment/swearing in: JANUARY 7 2014
BMQ: JANUARY 13 2014


----------



## SMG III

Congrats!

*checks watch*


----------



## cp04dental

Very happy today. Got my results for my PLAR. They have approved my education which means I am now a semi skilled applicant. 

I got two new file managers.....should I contact them?


----------



## Medtech45

Absolutely! Introduce yourself and ask them if you are now merit listed. Good luck and congrats.


----------



## cp04dental

Update.....

I have been merit listed for dental tech! Woohoo! Feels so good

While on the phone with my file manager they offered me a job for my second choice. I politely declined and will hold out for a dental tech. Now that I am certified semi skilled I will be promoted to corporal when i complete basic.  For steward they offered me a basic starting the 13 Jan.  

There is one position left for dental tech this year. If I don't get it I will be waiting til April.  Just so happy to be at this point.


----------



## amills990

**********UPDATE********

Recruiting centre: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Electronic-Optronic Tech - Land
Trade choice 2: Electrical Generations Systems Tech
Tade Choice 3: Artilleryman
Online Application Date: 11APR13
Communication from CFVRC/ North Bay: 04/June/2013
First contact from CFRC Hamilton: 17/JUNE/2013
All Forms Handed In: 03/JULY/2013
CFAT: 03/JULY/2013 PASSED
Medical: 30 JULY/2013
Interview: 30 JULY/2013
Medical back from Ottawa: 30/AUG/2013
CRNC Cleared: 6/NOV/2013........ FINALLY!
Merit Listed: 14/NOV/2013
Position offered: 5 Dec 2013
Enrollment/swearing in: 15 Jan 2014
BMQ: 27 Jan 2014

The longest wait of my life is over wooo!


----------



## SMG III

Congrats! What did you get offered though?


----------



## amills990

Electronic-Optronic Tech, my first choice 

And thanks SMG


----------



## Colta

Just got word on my medical from Ottawa (cleared!!) and my interview! Interview is next Wednesday. So fingers crossed for a Jan 27th BMQ!

Ahh! It's going so fast, gotta hit the gym!


----------



## MachDave

*update* Because I don't know how to edit posts yet.
Recruting Center: Barrie, ON
Regular/Reserve: Reg Force
Entry Plan: CEOTP - Seneca
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: August 2013
First Contact: September 2013
Test Dates Confirmed: September 2013
CFAT: - Passed
Interview: - Passed
Medical: - Partial Pass, awaiting eyesight results


----------



## Jayjaycf

Wow Colta you are lucky, I don't know how your medical cleared so fast when mine as been sent early in October and haven't been cleared yet, I had nothing that could potentially delay the time no allergy whatsoever, no illness no surgery beside lasik that was done a year and a half ago, I was sure I was going to make it for November selection and now at this rate I will probably have to wait until next fiscal year which kind of sucks. Anyway this was my little rant, congratulation to everyone that got their offer this week and good luck to the one who made it to the merit list.


----------



## runormal

MachDave said:
			
		

> *update* Because I don't know how to edit posts yet.
> Recruting Center: Barrie, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Reg Force
> Entry Plan: CEOTP - Seneca
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: August 2013
> First Contact: September 2013
> Test Dates Confirmed: September 2013
> CFAT: - Passed
> Interview: - Passed
> Medical: - Partial Pass, awaiting eyesight results



You can only edit posts for a short period of time. After that they become uneditable.


----------



## hawtlow

Hey all...

Finally received my job offer the other day. ACCEPTED..! Wondering if there is anyone else in the Dartmouth/Halifax area scheduled for Basic on January 27th 2014...? 

 :yellow:   ;D


----------



## runormal

j.maslow said:
			
		

> Hey all...
> 
> Finally received my job offer the other day. ACCEPTED..! Wondering if there is anyone else in the Dartmouth/Halifax area scheduled for Basic on January 27th 2014...?
> 
> :yellow:   ;D



Check the basic training section of the forums. There is topics from every basic going on. I know there is one for the 27th


----------



## mariomike

j.maslow said:
			
		

> Wondering if there is anyone else in the Dartmouth/Halifax area scheduled for Basic on January 27th 2014...?



January 27 BMQ 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/113106.0


----------



## SMG III

I hope I get in for Jan 20 or Jan 27 BMQ. I've seen you all on here for so long, it would be nice to put some faces to the screen names.


----------



## marinemech

j.maslow said:
			
		

> Hey all...
> 
> Finally received my job offer the other day. ACCEPTED..! Wondering if there is anyone else in the Dartmouth/Halifax area scheduled for Basic on January 27th 2014...?
> 
> :yellow:   ;D


 I'll see you there


----------



## Cbbmtt

I got the job offer today for ACOP, I have to let them know by Monday.

I feel a little like puking.


----------



## marinemech

Don't worry, that is a normal feeling, right after passing out from the stress


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL

Final Update!

Recruiting Centre: CFVRC/Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date (Online): March 6, 2013
Documents Received: March 19, 2013
File Transferred to Halifax: May, 2013
First Contact: July 8, 2013
Forms Submitted: July 9, 2013
CFAT: August 29, 2013
Medical: August 29, 2013
Interview: August 29, 2013
Merit Listed: October 21, 2013
Position Offered: Infmn (PPCLI) December 6, 2013
Swearing in: January 7, 2014
BMQ: January 13, 2014

Happy Holidays and good luck to everyone who got offers or are still waiting! Longest nine months of my life; I'm so ready for this baby!


----------



## amills990

Congrats BYFROM SCHOOL! Nine months to the day! Wicked


----------



## Colta

Jayjaycf said:
			
		

> Wow Colta you are lucky, I don't know how your medical cleared so fast when mine as been sent early in October and haven't been cleared yet, I had nothing that could potentially delay the time no allergy whatsoever, no illness no surgery beside lasik that was done a year and a half ago, I was sure I was going to make it for November selection and now at this rate I will probably have to wait until next fiscal year which kind of sucks. Anyway this was my little rant, congratulation to everyone that got their offer this week and good luck to the one who made it to the merit list.



I feel incredibly lucky... I have a feeling though, it was more to do with the fact that I applied for a very in demand trade then anything else. 

Maybe give them a call and see if they forgot something or whatever... just to find out what's going on.


----------



## SMG III

UPDATE

Recruiting centre: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Artillery
Trade choice 2: Infantry
Trade choice 3: Armoured
Online Application Date: 27/03/13
Application Sent To North Bay: 09/04/13
First contact: 08/07/13
Dropped off Form: 09/07/13
Security Forms 330-60: 05/08/13
CFAT: 28/08/13
TSD: 28/08/13 
Interview: 03/10/13
Medical: 03/10/13
Medical Clearance: 29/11/13
Merit Listed: WAITING
Position offered: Waiting
Enrollment/swearing in: Waiting
BMQ: Waiting

Yup, turns out I'm not Merit Listed after all.

Even though the NCM that was at the desk last week checked his computer, took 2 mins doing so, and said "Yup, you're Merit Listed, wait for a call."

Thanks for lying! 

Really disheartened right now  :trainwreck:


----------



## PMedMoe

I get that you're disappointed, but was it _really_ necessary to post the _exact_ same thing in _three_ different threads??   :


----------



## DAA

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I get that you're disappointed, but was it _really_ necessary to post the _exact_ same thing in _three_ different threads??   :



Yup, I am so confused right now, I am not sure which post to respond to!    :facepalm:


----------



## SMG III

I'm terribly sorry, just really overwhelmed right now. (Not just cause of this, although it didn't help)

I was just over excited is all, again, sorry guys.


----------



## mrjasonc

SMG said:
			
		

> I'm terribly sorry, just really overwhelmed right now. (Not just cause of this, although it didn't help)
> 
> I was just over excited is all, again, sorry guys.



SMG - I am not a recruitment specialist nor a military specialist. But I can completely understand your excitement, and being disheartened. The last 5 years I have started 4 jobs (potential careers) only to be laid off barely at the 1 year time frame. Did I mention I have 3 kids to fend for, a wife and need not forget my youngest child was diagnosed with autism this past October? Trust me. I get it!

That said can I offer some friendly advise?

First off - I would refrain from putting blame on recruitment for "hiccups". It's confusing for us just watching them do their jobs. Try doing it!

Secondly - Take all that excitement, energy and aggression and GO FOR A RUN! Or do some pushups or something in regards to PT. Eventually you will be merit listed and you will get your call. 

Thirdly - RELAX. Stay the course. Hang in there. Breath. It will happen man. Just chill. Don't get all worked up over nothing.

Hope this helped


----------



## SMG III

I appreciate the advice, though I did address this in the "What if you miss the call for employment" topic.

I wasn't trying to blame, but you'd think it would make sense to not tell someone they're Merit Listed without being totally sure.
Not mad, just confused.

But I'm over it.


----------



## Drake.Kho

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 2: Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 3: Pilot
Application Date (Online): August 31, 2013
Documents Received: September 12, 2013
First Contact: September 17, 2013
CFAT: November 21, 2013 *PASSED
Targeted Interview: November 21, 2013
Medical: To be determined
Interview: To be determined
Merit listed: To be determined
Position Offered: To be determined
Sworn in: To be determined
BMOQ: To be determined

it seems that the CF is in dire need for pilots. i've met with quite a few recruiters, and they've all tried to convince me to enrol in the pilot trade.


----------



## airmax

Recruiting centre: Ottawa, ON
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: AVS Tech.
Trade choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Applied: May 17, 2013 (Paperwork sent 2 weeks later due to a delay in receiving College Transcripts)
File sent to CFRC: July 31, 2013
Original Supporting Documents Provided: Aug 2, 2013
First contact: Aug 13, 2013
CFAT: Aug 20, 2013 *** Passed
Medical: September 16
Interview: September 16 *** Passed
Position offered: December 11, 2013
Enrollment/swearing in: January 14, 2014
BMQ: January 20, 2014

So pumped!!


----------



## Cbbmtt

May to January, not bad for timing. I was March to January  I guess your course starts 1 week before mine, will see you there most likely. Have fun and congrats!



			
				airmax said:
			
		

> Recruiting centre: Ottawa, ON
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: AVS Tech.
> Trade choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Applied: May 17, 2013 (Paperwork sent 2 weeks later due to a delay in receiving College Transcripts)
> File sent to CFRC: July 31, 2013
> Original Supporting Documents Provided: Aug 2, 2013
> First contact: Aug 13, 2013
> CFAT: Aug 20, 2013 *** Passed
> Medical: September 16
> Interview: September 16 *** Passed
> Position offered: December 11, 2013
> Enrollment/swearing in: January 14, 2014
> BMQ: January 20, 2014
> 
> So pumped!!


----------



## Colta

So, had my interview and was merit listed.... Now just to wait for the call. Here's hoping AVS has some more selections soon.


----------



## Cbbmtt

Colta said:
			
		

> So, had my interview and was merit listed.... Now just to wait for the call. Here's hoping AVS has some more selections soon.



I think you meant 2013 merit listed in your signature not 2012. Just saying  ;D


----------



## Matt_k

Colta said:
			
		

> So, had my interview and was merit listed.... Now just to wait for the call. Here's hoping AVS has some more selections soon.



Congrats!  If you do get it call, you may be in Jan 20th with the rest of these techs, I'll be the Token Op with you all lol. Best of luck man


----------



## Colta

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> I think you meant 2013 merit listed in your signature not 2012. Just saying  ;D



Wow... yup, that was a mix up. Thanks for letting me know. 



			
				Matt_k said:
			
		

> Congrats!  If you do get it call, you may be in Jan 20th with the rest of these techs, I'll be the Token Op with you all lol. Best of luck man



Thanks, I'm hoping that I get in for the 20th or 27th. A bit on the nervous side, I'm not the most in shape person and despite busting my butt at the gym... I'm still only getting 2.5 on the shuttle run and only 5 push ups (thankfully that's all I need for warrior platoon...), but I want to be able to beat the minimums for women by the time I go, so if it's a bit longer, like the 27th or in Feb, I won't be upset. 

To be honest I never thought it would go this fast to begin with, I thought I would have a lot more time to prepare.


----------



## KerryBlue

Colta said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'm hoping that I get in for the 20th or 27th. A bit on the nervous side, I'm not the most in shape person and despite busting my butt at the gym... I'm still only getting 2.5 on the shuttle run and only 5 push ups (thankfully that's all I need for warrior platoon...), but I want to be able to beat the minimums for women by the time I go, so if it's a bit longer, like the 27th or in Feb, I won't be upset.



If you need to improve cardio do lots of interval training and hills. For pushups just google pushup count increase and there should be lots of military oriented training regimes to help boast your pushups in a hurry. Here's a good one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqHg-aaUQzI

Good luck


----------



## Colta

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> If you need to improve cardio do lots of interval training and hills. For pushups just google pushup count increase and there should be lots of military oriented training regimes to help boast your pushups in a hurry. Here's a good one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqHg-aaUQzI
> 
> Good luck



Thanks for the advice. I've been steadily increasing my push ups doing that exact same workout, plus a few extras. My cardio is coming up too, I've been working on that like crazy. I'm determined to get awesome at all the exercise required for the expres test and bmq before I go.  :threat: lol


----------



## BlueShield

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Logistic Officer
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date (Online): Aug. 2012
Documents Received: Sept. 2012
First Contact: Sept. 2012
CFAT: Oct. 2, 2012
PT: Oct. 10, 2012
Medical: Oct. 25, 2012,  updated in Aug. 2013
TSD: Mar. 13, 2013
Interview: Mar. 21, 2013
Merit listed: Apr. 1, 2013
Background check: Nov. 26, 2013 (2nd year background check)
Position Offered: no idea when...
Selection date: no idea when...


----------



## BlueShield

the waiting will take forever`````````````
next year, medical will expire again, then background check ....plus interview ....seems hopeless... :crybaby:


----------



## Vanguard48

BlueShield said:
			
		

> the waiting will take forever`````````````
> next year, medical will expire again, then background check ....plus interview ....seems hopeless... :crybaby:



Here's a little life lesson and keyword that you will learn throughout your life and can put to use in your "situation". 

Today's keyword is.... "Patience".

There's an old saying of "hurry up and wait" you will get used to this. If your serious about joining the Forces you will wait it out. If not, McDonald's is always an alternative I hear.

Ps: I've been waiting a whole year just to start testing for the forces and no news yet, wait it out and research your desired trade, hit the gym, go running...lots of running.


----------



## cp04dental

Just spoke with my recruiter again.  decided to inactivate my second and third choices.  he said that they would probably offer me my second and third choice over and over again. will probably be waiting til next year, but i'm ok with that.....good things come to those who wait.  was told that a lot of the selections for BMQ in the next fiscal year happen in jan, feb, march, etc.  looking forward to my phone ringing....


----------



## BlueShield

Vanguard said:
			
		

> Here's a little life lesson and keyword that you will learn throughout your life and can put to use in your "situation".
> 
> Today's keyword is.... "Patience".
> 
> There's an old saying of "hurry up and wait" you will get used to this. If your serious about joining the Forces you will wait it out. If not, McDonald's is always an alternative I hear.
> 
> Ps: I've been waiting a whole year just to start testing for the forces and no news yet, wait it out and research your desired trade, hit the gym, go running...lots of running.



Well, it's not only the patient, since there are too many un-certain / unknown factors. It's about the "HOPE", is it hopeless? What if a position keeps the waiting to last 10 years, think about it, how many 10 years do we have in our life? I'm pretty sure that I wouldn't want to get in when I'm 50 nor the force wants me at that age.


----------



## MnsisNT

BlueShield said:
			
		

> Well, it's not only the patient, since there are too many un-certain / unknown factors. It's about the "HOPE", is it hopeless? What if a position keeps the waiting to last 10 years, think about it, how many 10 years do we have in our life? I'm pretty sure that I wouldn't want to get in when I'm 50 nor the force wants me at that age.


I like your points here, I was 27 years old when I took one of the most important decisions of my life that was to join the infantry. I'm on the list of merit since last October. I find it hard to look back of 3 years that I've spend every days thinking to become a recruit. Today my hope remains but not knowing what follows is rather discouraging.


----------



## Jaxsun

***UPDATE***

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Force: Regular
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: -----------
Trade Choice 3: -----------
Application Date: September 23rd, 2013
First Contact: Late October
CFAT Date: November 19th, 2013 : PASSED
Medical: -  December 4th, 2013 : PASSED (Had to go to an optometrist to get a 2nd check on my eyes. 20/20 vision, good to go)
Interview:  ***December 17th, 2013***
Merit Listed:  Awaiting
Swear In Ceremony: Awaiting
Basic Training Begins: Awaiting

Slightly nervous for my interview but I've read as much as I could find about the trade and the Forces since I applied. I know I've got this!


----------



## callmefishmael

Does anyone know if MARS is closed for the current ongoing selection? The CF website lists it as "Now Hiring"


----------



## Hattie56

Here's to another week of waiting for "the call".


----------



## DAA

callmefishmael said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if MARS is closed for the current ongoing selection? The CF website lists it as "Now Hiring"



It's only open for ROTP Applicants at the moment, however, it should re-open for DEO very shortly.


----------



## callmefishmael

DAA said:
			
		

> It's only open for ROTP Applicants at the moment, however, it should re-open for DEO very shortly.



Many thanks for the info.  I talked to my CFRC today and they said it's closed for FY 2013 so maybe I'll hear something in April or after.


----------



## Brandonfw

Im still waiting for a call to just go in and do my Physical and my Interview.... Very stressing... Applied back in February..... Argh... lol. I call once a week for an update, and they keep saying it's currently being reviewed, although it may not be right now as of this minute, it will be shortly.... Darn... Was hoping to be in in the beginning of the new year haha.


FINGERS CROSSED that I get in to finish everything to get that call!

-Brandon


----------



## Zero501

I got a call two weeks ago on December 4th. I unfoturnately wasn't home to get the inital call. I called back but no one answered. I figured they were busy. To make a long story short, I played phone tag with my local RC for about a week before I decided to just go in and talk to them in person. My plan worked well. I got my medical and interview scheduled right away. I'm all set to go on January 9th.

I think I still have a while to wait until the entire process is over but it'll be good time to get more healthy and workout a bit. I've been slacking for way to long  :'(

Good luck to everyone else on their apps.


----------



## DAA

callmefishmael said:
			
		

> Many thanks for the info.  I talked to my CFRC today and they said it's closed for FY 2013 so maybe I'll hear something in April or after.



April or after is "too late".  Last year for 2013, all DEO MARS positions were selected and handed out around 26 Feb, so the same may very well happen this year and not only for MARS.


----------



## callmefishmael

DAA said:
			
		

> April or after is "too late".  Last year for 2013, all DEO MARS positions were selected and handed out around 26 Feb, so the same may very well happen this year and not only for MARS.



Oh.  Well the "April of after" is from my understanding, not what the CFRC said to me. Fingers crossed for February then!


----------



## KerryBlue

Made some slight changes..... 

Recruting Center: Ottawa via Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry:ROTP
Trade Choice 1: Armoured
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Pilot
Application Date: April 2013(Online)
First Contact: September 06,2013
File Transfer From Toronto: Oct, 1, 2013
CFAT completed : October 22nd, 2013(PASSED)
Interview completed: Awaiting.....
Medical Completed:Awaiting....
Merit Listed: 
Sworn in:


----------



## Meggoca

*UPDATE:*
Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Legal Officer [*Closed *- - will open up again in early 2014]
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: October 29, 2013
First Contact: November 1, 2013
CFAT Date: December 5, 2013 [*PASSED*]  :christmas happy:
Fitness Test: tbc
Interview: tbc
Medical: tbc
Merit Listed: tbc
Swear In Ceremony: tbc
Basic Training Begins: tbc
Position: tbc


----------



## Jaxsun

***UPDATE***

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Force: Regular
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: -----------
Trade Choice 3: -----------
Application Date: September 23rd, 2013
First Contact: Late October
CFAT Date: November 19th, 2013 : PASSED
Medical: -  December 4th, 2013 : PASSED (Had to go to an optometrist to get a 2nd check on my eyes. 20/20 vision, good to go)
Interview:  December 17th, 2013 : PASSED
Swear In Ceremony: Awaiting
Basic Training Begins: Awaiting

Interview went very well. I was told I have a competitive application and that the positions were filled for 2013 but that I could be getting a call in Feb/14 to start in April/14. I had some debts for a phone company that needs to be paid and proven paid. Going to squash that in January/14 and hope to get the call! Let the wait begin! 

Best of luck to everyone else on the thread and hope to have another update in Feb/14!


----------



## Pinggew

Got my medical approved as of December 27th!!!! So excited! I am so close its painful...


----------



## JoeDos

Recruiting Center: New West, Vancouver BC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: ACISS
Trade Choice 3: Electrical Distribution 
Application Date: Mid May 2013
CFAT : TBD - Sometime within the next few weeks
Medical : TBD
Interview: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## lawchick16

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto (London)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Legal Officer 
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: January 2, 2014
First Contact:
CFAT Date: 
Fitness Test: 
Interview: 
Medical: 
Merit Listed: 
Swear In Ceremony: 
Basic Training Begins: 
Position:


----------



## SJRubio

Recruiting Center: Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: ACSO
Trade Choice 3: HCA
Application Date: January 2, 2014
First Contact:
CFAT Date: 
Fitness Test: 
Interview: 
Medical: 
Merit Listed: 
Swear In Ceremony: 
Basic Training Begins: 
Position:


----------



## ekbrown89

Recruiting Center: CFRC Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: November 13th, 2013
First Contact:November 19th,2013
CFAT Date: December 3rd, 2013
Medical: December 6th, 2013 
Interview: January 24th, 2014
Merit Listed: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Basic Training Begins: TBD
Position:TBD

I'm pleasantly surprised by how fast and efficient the recruiters at CFRC Edmonton have been in regards to my application. My interview had to be pushed back from it's initial appointment as I was informed they were trying to process non-combat trades before their selection dates coming up, but I don't mind as it has given me more time to do research for/prepare for my interview. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## JoeDos

Recruiting Center: New West, Vancouver BC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Electrical Distribution 
Trade Choice 3: ACISS
Application Date: Mid May 2013
First Contact: Late June 2013
CFAT : TBD - Still awaiting to be contacted, too schedule a day.
Medical : TBD
Interview: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## Hattie56

UPDATE;

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sonar OP
Trade Choice 2: NCI OP
Application Date (Online): August 2012
Documents Received: October 12 2012
File Transferred to Halifax: December 2012
First Contact: January 9 2013
Second Contact: June 17 2013
CFAT: October 10, 2013 PASSED
Medical: October 10 2013
Interview: October 10 2013
Merit Listed: November 6th 2013
Position Offered: January 6th 2014 (Sonar OP)
Sworn in:TBD
BMQ: January 27th 2014

Finally!


----------



## lawchick16

UPDATE

ecruiting Center: CFRC Toronto (London)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Legal Officer 
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: January 2, 2014
First Contact: January 8, 2014
CFAT Date: February 18, 2014
Fitness Test: 
Interview: 
Medical: 
Merit Listed: 
Swear In Ceremony: 
Basic Training Begins: 
Position:


----------



## DannyD

Recruiting Center: Online
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Geo Tech
Trade Choice 2: Comm Res Op
Trade Choice 3: Wpn tech - Land
Application Date: Decembre 27th, 2013
First Contact:
CFAT Date:
Fitness Test:
Interview:
Medical:
Merit Listed:
Swear In Ceremony:
Basic Training Begins:
Position:


----------



## Colta

Just got "THE CALL"!!!

Recruiting centre: Fredericton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Med Tech............changed to Avionic's System Tech (Oct 03,2013)
Trade choice 2: Supply Tech.........changed to Medical Tech (Oct 03,2013)
Tade Choice 3: Construction Tech....changed to Supply Tech (Oct 03,2013)
Applied: Aug 22, 2013
Faxed Supporting Documents: Aug 24, 2013
File sent to CFRC: Aug 29th, 2013
First contact: Sept 24th, 2013
Dropped off security forms to CFRC: Oct 03, 2013
CFAT: Nov 6th, 2013 - 1pm.
Medical: Nov 6th, 2013
Medical Form returned to CFRC: received Nov 20th, 2013
Medically Cleared: Dec 05, 2013
References Called: Nov 15th, 2013
Credit issue resolved: Nov 28th, 2013
Interview: Dec 11, 2013
Merit Listed: Dec 11, 2013
Position offered: Jan 9th, 2014 - AVS Tech	
Enrollment/swearing in: Jan 23rd, 2014 - CFRC Fred - 8am
Flying out: Feb 1rst, 2013 - Saint John Airport
BMQ: Feb 03, 2014


----------



## RectorCR

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer- DEO
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2: Pilot (Added Jan. 9, 2014)
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: October 2012
First Contact:  December 13,2012
Aptitude Test: March 2013 (Forget the exact day)
Interview: April 4, 2013
Medical: April 4,2013
Merit Listed: May 28, 2013 (Found out when I called)
Position Offered: Waiting
Enrollment/Swear in: Waiting
BMOQ Begins: Waiting 

I added Pilot as my second choice yesterday. Apparently I have to re-interview and then if all goes well there, head to Trenton for testing. 

Still hoping for Inf. Off. but I'd be more than happy to accept an offer for Pilot.


----------



## SMG III

UPDATE: Final merit listed :3

Now just gotta wait for a call!

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Armoured
Online Application: 27/11/12
Application To North Bay: 09/12/12
Reapplication: 27/03/13
First Contact: 08/07/13
Dropped off Form: 09/07/13
330-60: 05/08/13
CFAT: 28/08/13
TSD: 28/08/13 
Interview: 03/10/13
Medical: 03/10/13
Medical Clearance: 29/11/13
Merit Listed: 09/01/14
Position offered: Waiting
Swearing in: Waiting
BMQ: Waiting


----------



## matthew1786

RectorCR said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Halifax
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer- DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
> Trade Choice 2: Pilot (Added Jan. 9, 2014)
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: October 2012
> First Contact:  December 13,2012
> Aptitude Test: March 2013 (Forget the exact day)
> Interview: April 4, 2013
> Medical: April 4,2013
> Merit Listed: May 28, 2013 (Found out when I called)
> Position Offered: Waiting
> Enrollment/Swear in: Waiting
> BMOQ Begins: Waiting
> 
> I added Pilot as my second choice yesterday. Apparently I have to re-interview and then if all goes well there, head to Trenton for testing.
> 
> Still hoping for Inf. Off. but I'd be more than happy to accept an offer for Pilot.



Did they ask you to add on pilot because you fit the profile? Or you decided yourself?


----------



## kshabs

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry 
Trade Choice 2: Combat Eng
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application Date: January 8, 2014
First Contact:  January 10, 2014
Initial Processing: February 11, 2014
CFAT: Waiting
Interview: Waiting
Medical: Waiting
Merit Listed: Waiting
Position Offered: Waiting
Enrollment/Swear in: Waiting
BMOQ Begins: Waiting


----------



## RectorCR

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Did they ask you to add on pilot because you fit the profile? Or you decided yourself?



No I chose it on my own. I've been considering pilot since I first applied but I figured I'd get an offer for Pilot much sooner than Infantry Officer which is what I'd rather do, so I've been holding out for a while. I added it now because the new fiscal year is coming up soon and if Inf Officer doesn't go through for whatever reason I have a good chance at a fall back.


----------



## Rohandro

-UPDATE-

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Armoured 
Applied: Aug 02, 2013
First contact: Sept 04, 2013
Dropped off security forms to CFRC: Sept 07, 2013
CFAT: Oct 22,2013 (Passed)
Medical: Nov 04, 2013 
Interview: Nov 13, 2013
Merit Listed: Jan 13, 2014
Position offered: 
Enrollment/swearing in: 
BMQ:

I called today and the person at the phone told me that I was being merit listed at that very instant. Now to wait for the call


----------



## Urlte

Recruiting Centre: Victoria
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Infantry Soldier 
Trade choice 2: Combat Engineer 
Trade Choice 3: Construction Technician   
Applied: Aug 25, 2013
First contact: Aug 28, 2013
CFAT: Nov 27,2013 (Passed)
Medical: Nov 27, 2013 
Interview: Nov 27, 2013
Merit Listed: 
Position offered: 
Enrollment/swearing in: 
BMQ:


----------



## Milhouse

Rohandro said:
			
		

> I called today and the person at the phone told me that I was being merit listed at that very instant. Now to wait for the call



Damn you did your interview, a day after I did mine.  I haven't got the  medical letter of doom yet, so i am hoping for a good outcome also. Congrats.


----------



## Little Coyote

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Infantry Soldier 
Trade choice 2: Armored Soldier 
Trade Choice 3: None
Applied: Sept 3, 2013
First contact: Nov 29, 2013 (Contacted them, received news that it was transferred to Edmonton a week prior, and I was supposed to receive an email)
CFAT: Jan 22 ,2014
Medical: TBD 
Interview: TBD
Merit Listed: 
Position offered: 
Enrollment/swearing in: 
BMQ:


----------



## RectorCR

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer- DEO
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2: Pilot (Added Jan. 9, 2014)
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: October 2012
First Contact:  December 13,2012
Aptitude Test: March 2013 (Forget the exact day)
Interview: April 4, 2013 (January 20, 2014- Pilot)
Medical: April 4,2013 (January 16, 2014 - Pilot)
Merit Listed: May 28, 2013 (Found out when I called)
Position Offered: Waiting
Enrollment/Swear in: Waiting
BMOQ Begins: Waiting 

Have an appointment on Thursday for medical for Pilot and an Interview on Monday.


----------



## pandora

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry 
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Nov 15, 2013
First Contact:  Nov 30, 2013
Aptitude Test: Dec 12, 2013
PT Test: Jan 7, 2014
Interview: Jan 8, 2014
Medical: Jan 14, 2014 
Position Offered: Jan 15, 2014
Enrollment/Swear in: Jan 16, 2014
BMQ Begins: Jan 17,2014


----------



## Cam2013

A pt test? 1st I have heard of this.


----------



## runormal

Cam2013 said:
			
		

> A pt test? 1st I have heard of this.



It is only for the reserve force.


----------



## SoldierInAYear

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Artillery
Application Date: Started Jan 14 2014 online.
First Contact:  
Aptitude Test: 
PT Test:
Interview: 
Medical:  
Position Offered: 
Enrollment/Swear in: 
BMQ Begins:


----------



## Rohandro

Milhouse said:
			
		

> Damn you did your interview, a day after I did mine.  I haven't got the  medical letter of doom yet, so i am hoping for a good outcome also. Congrats.



Really was there something wrong with your medical? I guess I was lucky to get it cleared quickly, my reference check was the thing that delayed my application for a long time almost a month actually


----------



## scottjacobs

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: Armored solider
Trade Choice 3: Artillery 
Applied: December 12, 2013
File Transferred to local recruiter: January 6, 2013
CFAT: Missed my call on January 13, have to wait hopefully be contacted by the 24th
Medical: n/a
Interview: n/a
Merit Listed:--------
Position offered: ---------
Enrollment/swearing in: ------------ 
BMQ:------------


----------



## Evancai

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Corner Brook, Newfoundland
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Application Date (Online): October 16, 2013
Documents Received: October 25, 2013
First Contact: October 30, 2013
CFAT: November 6, 2013 PASSED
Medical: November 20, 2013 
Interview: November 20, 2013
Medical: PASSED, Interview: PASSED, Physical Test: PASSED
Position Offered: To be determined
Sworn in: To be determined
BMQ: To be determined


----------



## RectorCR

Thought I'd spell out my pilot application in case anyone was interested...

I had my medical yesterday. I had one about a year ago so this was a really short meeting. They basically measured my height and weight and blood pressure and got me to sign a form saying nothing serious had developed since I last saw them. 

They gave me some homework to do. I have to go get an eye exam from an optometrist including a cycloplegic fraction. Also, I need to get blood work and urinalysis done. Unfortunately I have to foot the bill for these things and in NS at least third party physicals aren't covered by MSI so the blood work and urinalysis are going to cost ~$100 and the eye exam is $129 (fortunately my insurance covers a lot of the eye exam). 

They said given these tests go well and the interview goes well Ill proceed to Trenton, ON for Air Crew Selection and if that goes well off to Toronto for Air Med. where they'll do a bunch of more test...

Seems like quite the involved process haha.


----------



## matthew1786

RectorCR said:
			
		

> Thought I'd spell out my pilot application in case anyone was interested...
> 
> I had my medical yesterday. I had one about a year ago so this was a really short meeting. They basically measured my height and weight and blood pressure and got me to sign a form saying nothing serious had developed since I last saw them.
> 
> They gave me some homework to do. I have to go get an eye exam from an optometrist including a cycloplegic fraction. Also, I need to get blood work and urinalysis done. Unfortunately I have to foot the bill for these things and in NS at least third party physicals aren't covered by MSI so the blood work and urinalysis are going to cost ~$100 and the eye exam is $129 (fortunately my insurance covers a lot of the eye exam).
> 
> They said given these tests go well and the interview goes well Ill proceed to Trenton, ON for Air Crew Selection and if that goes well off to Toronto for Air Med. where they'll do a bunch of more test...
> 
> Seems like quite the involved process haha.



Thanks for the solid info. I'm submitting all my documents on Monday and I'm sure that my case will move along quickly as I have already been granted a V1 recently (about 2 years ago) and scored competitively on the aptitude exam. I'll try to schedule the blood work in advance since it takes an eternity for these things here in Montreal lol. Good luck in the process I'll keep my process up to date here as well so we can compare and such. Cheers.


----------



## bhmve

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVS Tech.
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: CFVRC Submitted July 1st
First Contact: September 20 2013
Aptitude Test:November 5 2013
PT Test: November 5 2013
Interview: November 13 2013
Medical: November 5 2013
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
BMQ Begins: 

So here is my situation:

I hope someone with experience, or who knows how the process goes, can help me out. I originally applied online through the Virtual Rec. Cen. It took me a few months to gather all my documents like transcripts, diploma, licenses, etc. I think i finally got all those forms submitted to North Bay around August 15 2013. I was later contacted by Halifax in September to get the application process going. So, officially, I would say RC Halifax had all my paperwork around October 1st. It is now January and I am still waiting on my Background check to be completed. So here is where I wanted some help...
I am applying for Aviation Systems Tech. I am a licensed Aircraft Maintenance Engineer. I have studied and received my diploma from an approved course. Everything seems to be going great except I feel with my credentials, I would have seen more progress by now. Does it matter that I have experience in this field? Or does my application get treated the same as someone who has no training?

Also how long have your security checks taken?

This is definitely a process. But I am dedicated and have the patience. Working and being part of the Canadian Forces is a dream of mine.


----------



## DAA

bhmve said:
			
		

> So here is my situation:
> I hope someone with experience, or who knows how the process goes, can help me out. I originally applied online through the Virtual Rec. Cen. It took me a few months to gather all my documents like transcripts, diploma, licenses, etc. I think i finally got all those forms submitted to North Bay around August 15 2013. I was later contacted by Halifax in September to get the application process going. So, officially, I would say RC Halifax had all my paperwork around October 1st. It is now January and I am still waiting on my Background check to be completed. So here is where I wanted some help...
> I am applying for Aviation Systems Tech. I am a licensed Aircraft Maintenance Engineer. I have studied and received my diploma from an approved course. Everything seems to be going great except I feel with my credentials, I would have seen more progress by now. Does it matter that I have experience in this field? Or does my application get treated the same as someone who has no training?
> Also how long have your security checks taken?
> This is definitely a process. But I am dedicated and have the patience. Working and being part of the Canadian Forces is a dream of mine.



Right about now, the background checks are probably the least of your worries.  I would probably be more inclined to ask whether or not your CFRC has even initiated a PLAR on you with respect to your "Diploma" as this process can take a mimimum of 2 months to complete.

Given the fact that the CF is in need of AVS Techs and the time it is taking to process your file, I get the feeling that someone might have dropped the ball.....


----------



## marinemech

DAA is right about the PLAR, mine took between 6-8 weeks, background checks seen to run at their own pace, and some things can be done while waiting


----------



## Former300lber

Recruting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Vehicle Tech
Trade Choice 2: Heating & Plumbing Tech
Trade Choice 3: Med Tech
Application Date: January 14th / 14
First Contact: January 20th / 14
CFAT: February 10th / 14 (Booked)
MED Test: ??
Physical: ??
Position Offered: n/a
Basic Training Begins: n/a


Process seem's to be going smoother / quicker then I anticipated, I gather this will slow down in the future, but may or may not, Vehicle Tech is in High Demand rate now which is great considering that is what I wanted to go in for to begin with, and heating & plumbing I already have experience in the civilian world with, so that may / or may not help. 

Been training my ass off the for the last 2 year's, dropped over 120lbs just to sign up, Worried about my vision, pretty sure it's V4, I can have 20/20 corrected, just not sure what it is uncorrected, have an appointment at the end of the month. 

Best of luck to everybody!


----------



## matthew1786

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer - DEO
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: 2014-01-10
First Contact: 2014-01-14 (via email)
Documentation Submitted: 2014-01-20
Aptitude Test: 2012-02-01 - PASSED (Already completed from previous application.)
Medical:
Interview:
Aircrew Selection:
Pilot Medical:
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
BMOQ Begins:

Note: Will be graduating from McGill University with a Bachelor's of Electrical Engineering in December 2014.


----------



## bhmve

last time I spoke with my file manager the PLAR was still being done. they started the PLAR in the beginning of november the latest. 
Makes me wonder. I have had a lot of civilian jobs offered latley that are hard to turn down. I hope I get some good news soon.


----------



## DAA

bhmve said:
			
		

> last time I spoke with my file manager the PLAR was still being done. they started the PLAR in the beginning of november the latest.



My money is on they "said" they started the PLAR but actually haven't done anything......


----------



## HTFUAlberta

Recruting Center: Edmonton, AB
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armoured Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: July, 2013
First Contact: July, 2013
Aptitude completed : Sept, 2013
Interview completed: Sept, 2013
Medical: Jan, 2014
PT Test completed: Jan, 2014
Position Offered: _________ 
Sworn in: _________
Basic Training Begins: _________

Footnote: I travelled al ot and had to get an enhanced 10 year background check that happened over 4 months (and I was told up to a year). Hence the confusing order of my process ( I mentioned all the countries I've travelled to and the fact that I lived overseas and the recruiter was very proactive and gave me the form to be filled out as I applied). Overall it was a painless and worthwhile process that left a great impression so far.


----------



## bhmve

I got in contact with cfrc Halifax today. Turns out plar was complete and I was merrit listed last week.. I guess it's just a waiting game from here! Hope they call soon


----------



## George Wallace

bhmve said:
			
		

> I got in contact with cfrc Halifax today. Turns out plar was complete and I was merrit listed last week.. I guess it's just a waiting game from here! Hope they call soon



Please learn how to use the SHIFT Key and how to CAPITALIZE words and abbreviations properly so that we will better understand what you are writing.


----------



## bhmve

Sorry. I was typing with my phone... silly touchscreens are terrible for that.


----------



## srvn2sv

DAA said:
			
		

> My money is on they "said" they started the PLAR but actually haven't done anything......


That was my experience with CFRC Det. Barrie.  Why tell me the PLAR has been completed with no concerns or follow-up required, then come to me five months later looking for more info?


----------



## conrod94

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date (Online): August 28, 2013
File Transferred to local recruiter: September 19, 2013
CFAT: December 6, 2013
Medical: January 20, 2014
Interview: January 20, 2014
Position Offered: 
Enrollment/Swear in:
BMQ Begins:


----------



## DAA

srvn2sv said:
			
		

> That was my experience with CFRC Det. Barrie.  Why tell me the PLAR has been completed with no concerns or follow-up required, then come to me five months later looking for more info?



Your experience is more common than you think.  Even though "bhmve" says he was told everything is done and good to go, for some reason, I get this strange feeling that still nothing has been done.

Nevertheless, time will tell.  Selections for AVS Tech are now done "bi-weekly", so if they don't have an offer within 2 maybe 3 weeks, then something is "rotten in Bangkok".


----------



## Kamikaze1655

On average how long does the application process take? I am going to apply as soon as I finish grade 10 ( already 16). It is because I want to apply to the air cadets. I want to see how long I can remain in the cadets before moving over to the reserves.


----------



## marinemech

It all depends on what you want to do in the Reserves, is there a unit near you needing such position, how many other people are looking for said position. Starting in Sea cadets would be a good start, towards a career in the CF


----------



## SMG III

marinemech said:
			
		

> It all depends on what you want to do in the Reserves, is there a unit near you needing such position, how many other people are looking for said position. Starting in Sea cadets would be a good start, towards a career in the CF



I don't see how the cadet element affects a future in the CF. It's all the same program. 

I mean, it would depend what element you would want to go into in the CF. It makes sense to join Air Cadets if you want to join the RCAF, for example.



			
				Kamikaze1655 said:
			
		

> On average how long does the application process take? I am going to apply as soon as I finish grade 10 ( already 16). It is because I want to apply to the air cadets. I want to see how long I can remain in the cadets before moving over to the reserves.



If you aren't already in cadets I would recommend just waiting for the reserves. You won't be in cadets long either way, whether you join the reserves or go to post secondary, you only have 2 or 3 years left anyway. Just my opinion on things, I went through something similar.


----------



## Cam2013

Does anyone know the next selection date(s) for any of the combat arms?


----------



## DAA

Cam2013 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the next selection date(s) for any of the combat arms?



It was suppose to be 1 Feb but it changed.  Off the top of my head, something like 18 Mar for most of the NCM occupations.


----------



## RectorCR

DAA said:
			
		

> It was suppose to be 1 Feb but it changed.  Off the top of my head, something like 18 Mar for most of the NCM occupations.



Any difference for officers?


----------



## Milhouse

Dammit, just got the medical letter. File closed till july. :crybaby:


----------



## rebeccag19

Sorry to hear.. I hope that whateve caused your file to be close until July resolves itself!


----------



## bhmve

DAA said:
			
		

> Nevertheless, time will tell.  Selections for AVS Tech are now done "bi-weekly", so if they don't have an offer within 2 maybe 3 weeks, then something is "rotten in Bangkok".



Is this true? Selections for AVS Techs are being done bi-weekly? Also, do you know how many they are offering jobs to during each selection? I was told by someone at CFRC Halifax that there are over 200 semi-skilled applicants for AVS Tech. Seems a bit much for semi-skilled but I wouldn't know. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## Hattie56

bhmve said:
			
		

> Is this true? Selections for AVS Techs are being done bi-weekly? Also, do you know how many they are offering jobs to during each selection? I was told by someone at CFRC Halifax that there are over 200 semi-skilled applicants for AVS Tech. Seems a bit much for semi-skilled but I wouldn't know. Anyone have an idea?



If DAA said it, its pretty much a guarantee that its true.


----------



## DAA

bhmve said:
			
		

> Is this true? Selections for AVS Techs are being done bi-weekly? Also, do you know how many they are offering jobs to during each selection? I was told by someone at CFRC Halifax that there are over 200 semi-skilled applicants for AVS Tech. Seems a bit much for semi-skilled but I wouldn't know. Anyone have an idea?



Yes, it is true.  They are probably offering jobs to "anyone" who has been "Merit Listed", so if you don't get an offer shortly, then it's obvious that you haven't been Merit Listed.

If Halifax says there are over 200 semi-skilled applicants for AVS Tech, then I would think that at least 98% of those haven't been merit listed.  Do the math yourself....


----------



## SMG III

Damn, I was so excited Feb 1 was almost here!

Ah well, more waiting


----------



## DAA

RectorCR said:
			
		

> Any difference for officers?



Yup....

There are currently NO DEO selections scheduled at this time.


----------



## RectorCR

DAA said:
			
		

> Yup....
> 
> There are currently NO DEO selections scheduled at this time.



Well, that's extremely frustrating...


----------



## Marsbars

Recruting Center: CFVRC 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Military Police
Trade Choice 2: Training Development
Trade Choice 3: Health Administration
Application Date: January 16 2014
First Contact via email: January 20th 2014
CFAT: TBD
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Basic Training: TBD
Swearing In: TBD


I had a question; once I got the email it said to contact there 1-800 number. Once I called there they took my contact information and gave me a phone number. They said should I not be contacted in this week to give them a call to book an appointment for the CFAT. Did anyone else have to do this? I'm kinda worried they have not yet contacted me :$.


----------



## Brandonfw

Marsbars said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: CFVRC
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Military Police
> Trade Choice 2: Training Development
> Trade Choice 3: Health Administration
> Application Date: January 16 2014
> First Contact via email: January 20th 2014
> CFAT: TBD
> Medical: TBD
> Interview: TBD
> Basic Training: TBD
> Swearing In: TBD
> 
> 
> I had a question; once I got the email it said to contact there 1-800 number. Once I called there they took my contact information and gave me a phone number. They said should I not be contacted in this week to give them a call to book an appointment for the CFAT. Did anyone else have to do this? I'm kinda worried they have not yet contacted me :$.



I did not have to do that here in Halifax. After several months after applying, in October of 2013 I received a call to schedule my CFAT.  Just keep near the phone, and if you don't hear anything, give them a call with the number they gave you.

Best of luck,

Brandonfw


----------



## DAA

Marsbars said:
			
		

> I had a question; once I got the email it said to contact there 1-800 number. Once I called there they took my contact information and gave me a phone number. They said should I not be contacted in this week to give them a call to book an appointment for the CFAT. Did anyone else have to do this? I'm kinda worried they have not yet contacted me :$.



Personally, I wouldn't wait for them to call you, I would be calling the 1-800 # which was provided in that email and try to get yourself scheduled for the CFAT.

They are very busy at this time of the year, so don't expect them to return your call.


----------



## Marsbars

I guess I will give them the full week they said  and then call back in ! 

Thank you for the advice guys!


----------



## Stuff

Aaand the final update! ;D

Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Online Application Date: May 18th 2013
First contact: July 31st, 2013
Aptitude Test: October 3rd
Interview: October 23rd
Medical: October 17th
Merit Listed: October 23rd
Position Offered: January 23rd, 2014
Enrollment/Swear in: January 28th
BMQ Begins: February 1st


----------



## Marsbars

hey stuff 

Congrats!


----------



## a-ulrich

DAA said:
			
		

> Personally, I wouldn't wait for them to call you, I would be calling the 1-800 # which was provided in that email and try to get yourself scheduled for the CFAT.
> 
> They are very busy at this time of the year, so don't expect them to return your call.



I tried calling multiple times....just keeps ringing and ringing and ringing...maybe they think the number on display is a joke as it's a Swiss number...and yes, I do have the time difference in mind.


----------



## DAA

a-ulrich said:
			
		

> I tried calling multiple times....just keeps ringing and ringing and ringing...maybe they think the number on display is a joke as it's a Swiss number...and yes, I do have the time difference in mind.



If you are calling from outside Canada, the 1-800 won't work.

The number is "area specific".  So if your in Toronto, it will ring through to Toronto.  If your in Pembroke, it will ring through to Ottawa, etc, etc.  Basically the call get's routed to the closest/responsible CFRC.


----------



## Milhouse

rebeccag19 said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear.. I hope that whateve caused your file to be close until July resolves itself!



Thanks, just hope when July does roll around, all the jobs don't start closing. I always keep a close eye on the Forces website.


----------



## Brandonfw

Stuff said:
			
		

> Aaand the final update! ;D
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: --
> Trade Choice 3: --
> Online Application Date: May 18th 2013
> First contact: July 31st, 2013
> Aptitude Test: October 3rd
> Interview: October 23rd
> Medical: October 17th
> Merit Listed: October 23rd
> Position Offered: January 23rd, 2014
> Enrollment/Swear in: January 28th
> BMQ Begins: February 1st



Congrats Stuff!


----------



## EngSteve

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Edmonton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Engineer Officer
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Online Application: 11-19-2013 
First Contact: 12-04-2013
CFAT: 01-15-2014
Medical: 01-24-2014
Interview: Scheduled for 01-27-2014
Position offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
BMOQ: TBD


----------



## srvn2sv

DAA... you seem to be in the know...

CFRC Det Barrie has asked for more details for my PLAR.  Further verification of hours worked in my field.  When submitting the requested breakdown of hours do I list the hours worked...or the actual hours of on-duty, hands-on, doing work related activities - time.  I can break down the information this closely as I was working as a paid contractor and kept track of hours for on-duty, travel, breaks, admin, etc.


----------



## DAA

srvn2sv said:
			
		

> DAA... you seem to be in the know...
> 
> CFRC Det Barrie has asked for more details for my PLAR.  Further verification of hours worked in my field.  When submitting the requested breakdown of hours do I list the hours worked...or the actual hours of on-duty, hands-on, doing work related activities - time.  I can break down the information this closely as I was working as a paid contractor and kept track of hours for on-duty, travel, breaks, admin, etc.



Hours on duty.......


----------



## GiveMeYourPie

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech
Trade Choice 3: Supply Tech
Application Date: Started Jan 6 2014 online.
First Contact:  
Aptitude Test: 
PT Test:
Interview: 
Medical:  
Position Offered: 
Enrollment/Swear in: 
BMQ Begins:

Super excited!


----------



## Evancai

DAA said:
			
		

> It was suppose to be 1 Feb but it changed.  Off the top of my head, something like 18 Mar for most of the NCM occupations.



Does that also include Combat Engineer as well?


----------



## Jayjaycf

Evancaii, I am not DAA but reading his post I would assume that combat engineer is probably included, since it is a combat trade.


----------



## Evancai

Reason I asked was because Combat Engineer isn't as combat centred as infantry or artillery.


----------



## DAA

Evancai said:
			
		

> Does that also include Combat Engineer as well?



ALL NCM occupations...


----------



## Evancai

DAA said:
			
		

> ALL NCM occupations...



Well that's frustrating, to say the least. Oh well. More waiting I suppose.


----------



## Cam2013

I got my call on Friday!  BMQ starts Feb 24th


----------



## Evancai

Nice. What occupation did you choose?


----------



## Cam2013

Supply Tech


----------



## medicineman

Evancai said:
			
		

> Well that's frustrating, to say the least. Oh well. More waiting I suppose.



We're not kidding when we say "Hurry up and wait" is a saying we live(d) by in the Forces.


----------



## Amazon

Well after some waiting and working hard at the gym, I finally have something to update.

Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer- DEO
Trade Choice 1: Public Affairs
Trade Choice 2: Health Administration
Trade Choice 3: Intelligence
Application Date: Mid- May 2013
First Contact:  Mid- June 2013
Aptitude Test: Booked for February 8th, 2014.
Interview: TBD
Medical: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment/Swear in: TBD
BMOQ Begins: TBD

Hoping that all goes well in the aptitude test and that things move along smoothly. I don't want another year to go by, but i'm keeping myself busy in the gym to exceed PT requirements. Wish everyone well on their applications, and their newfound patience.


----------



## DAA

Amazon said:
			
		

> Well after some waiting and working hard at the gym, I finally have something to update.
> 
> Recruiting Center: Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer- DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Public Affairs
> Trade Choice 2: Health Administration
> Trade Choice 3: Intelligence
> Application Date: Mid- May 2013
> First Contact:  Mid- June 2013
> Aptitude Test: Booked for February 8th, 2014.
> Hoping that all goes well in the aptitude test and that things move along smoothly. I don't want another year to go by, but i'm keeping myself busy in the gym to exceed PT requirements. Wish everyone well on their applications, and their newfound patience.



Given your occupation choices, I hope you are patient.


----------



## BlueShield

hi DAA,

still no DEO selection at the moment...?


----------



## DAA

BlueShield said:
			
		

> hi DAA,
> 
> still no DEO selection at the moment...?



Nothing official yet but I would think early Mar but definitely no later than end Mar.


----------



## Smart Bomb

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Engineer
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: September 19, 2013 (Closed for some reason)
Re-applied: December 12, 2013
First Contact:  December 18, 2013
Aptitude Test: TBD
Interview: TBD
Medical: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment/Swear in: TBD
BMOQ Begins: TBD

I'm going to add Electrical and Mechanical Engineer when I go for the CFAT.


----------



## Evancai

So after a little over 3 months, I got selected for Combat Engineer offered a job today. I accepted.

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Corner Brook, Newfoundland
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Application Date (Online): October 16, 2013
Documents Received: October 25, 2013
First Contact: October 30, 2013
CFAT: November 6, 2013 PASSED
Medical: November 20, 2013 
Interview: November 20, 2013
Medical: PASSED, Interview: PASSED, Physical Test: PASSED
Merit Listed: January 15, 2014
Position Offered: Combat Engineer, January 28, 2014
Sworn in: Feburary 2, 2014
BMQ: Feburary 10, 2014


----------



## JoeDos

Update:

Was contacted this morning, and my aptitude test is booked for February 25th at 8:00am

Recruiting Center: New West, Vancouver BC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Naval Communicator
Trade Choice 3: ACISS
Application Date: Mid May 2013
First Contact: Late June 2013
CFAT : February 25th - 8:00am
Medical : TBD
Interview: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## SMG III

Evancai said:
			
		

> So after a little over 3 months, I got selected for Combat Engineer offered a job today. I accepted.
> 
> Recruiting Centre: CFRC Corner Brook, Newfoundland
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Armoured Soldier
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Application Date (Online): October 16, 2013
> Documents Received: October 25, 2013
> First Contact: October 30, 2013
> CFAT: November 6, 2013 PASSED
> Medical: November 20, 2013
> Interview: November 20, 2013
> Medical: PASSED, Interview: PASSED, Physical Test: PASSED
> Merit Listed: January 15, 2014
> Position Offered: Combat Engineer, January 28, 2014
> Sworn in: Feburary 2, 2014
> BMQ: Feburary 10, 2014



Congrats, but sooo jealous 

Good luck!


----------



## Evancai

SMG said:
			
		

> Congrats, but sooo jealous
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks!


----------



## lwake09

Just waiting for my medical to be cleared, which is hopefully soon as the trades I have picked are currently in demand according to the recruiter.

Recruiting Centre: Victoria B.C.
Regular/Reserve: Reg.
Officer/ NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Weng Tech
Trade Choice 2: Bosn
Application Date: Sept. 1st, 2013
First Contact: Sept. 17th, 2013
CFAT: Nov. 13, 2013 (Passed)
Medical: Jan. 21st, 2014
Interview: Jan. 21st, 2014
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn In: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## DAA

lwake09 said:
			
		

> Just waiting for my medical to be cleared, which is hopefully soon as the trades I have picked are currently in demand according to the recruiter.
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Victoria B.C.
> Regular/Reserve: Reg.
> Officer/ NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Weng Tech
> Trade Choice 2: Bosn
> Application Date: Sept. 1st, 2013
> First Contact: Sept. 17th, 2013
> CFAT: Nov. 13, 2013 (Passed)
> Medical: Jan. 21st, 2014
> Interview: Jan. 21st, 2014
> Merit Listed: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> Sworn In: TBD
> BMQ: TBD



W Eng Tech is in demand but not Bosn.  So guess what you will end up with?    :nod:


----------



## Marsbars

Recruting Center: CFVRC 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Military Police
Trade Choice 2: Training Development
Trade Choice 3: Health Administration
Application Date: January 16 2014
First Contact via email: January 20th 2014
CFAT: February 3, 2014 
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Basic Training: TBD
Swearing In: TBD

Finally got my call for my CFAT.


----------



## Pinggew

Just a little advice to those waiting as I am. Don't sit around doing nothing, get a part time job or find something to do with your time. I didn't think I would be waiting this long but my process is starting to pick up in speed. Another word of advice is too go into the recruiting office rather than calling or email. It is way more efficient, also, it gives the recruiters some time to get to know who you are. The fact that they know who I am has actually sped up my file by several months.  Think positive and don't give up!


----------



## DAA

WesMurray said:
			
		

> Another word of advice is too go into the recruiting office rather than calling or email. It is way more efficient, also, it gives the recruiters some time to get to know who you are. The fact that they know who I am has actually sped up my file by several months.  Think positive and don't give up!



That's easy to say if you happen to live near a recruiting centre, which most people probably don't but it is still good advice where possible.  Some people only have the option of calling or emailing, so they should be treated with the same courtesy and responded to in a similar fashion.

Responding to emails can be ignored or delayed, phone calls can even be ignored by not answering the phone and the same goes for responding back to voice mails.  But if the customer actually shows up at your counter/place of business, asking questions and expecting answers, chances are you're going to get them.

It all goes back to the basic concept of "Customer Relations", regardless of the means by which contact is made, each contact should be treated equally.  But of course you will need to deal with the "face to face" encounters first.


----------



## Pinggew

I agree.


----------



## Sandhuq

Hi everyone, first time posting ever! I applied as  Logistics Officer Jan.16/2014 and have my CFAT test on monday. I think I should
be able to do well on the Verbal/Math parts as I started studying extensively today but spatial gives me problems. I'm hoping
that I'll qualify for LogO and hopefully get my medical/interview completed asap so I can head off to BMQ in April/May. 
I know this is an ideal scenario and likely won't happen as I've read posts of people waiting well over a year. Any fellow logistics
officers waiting to get in the air force here or anybody writing the CFAT this monday? Good luck to everybody


----------



## JoeDos

Sandhuq said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, first time posting ever! I applied as  Logistics Officer Jan.16/2014 and have my CFAT test on monday. I think I should
> be able to do well on the Verbal/Math parts as I started studying extensively today but spatial gives me problems. I'm hoping
> that I'll qualify for LogO and hopefully get my medical/interview completed asap so I can head off to BMQ in April/May.
> I know this is an ideal scenario and likely won't happen as I've read posts of people waiting well over a year. Any fellow logistics
> officers waiting to get in the air force here or anybody writing the CFAT this monday? Good luck to everybody



All applications are different, same with CFRC's it could take a couple months to a couple of weeks, it really depends on the trades needs. For me its taken some time because of the fact I had to reschedule my CFAT because I wasnt ready, and the recruiting center just started to process 2013-2014 occupations that need applicants, I have my CFAT on the 25th and from what I can tell is after the CFAT and Medical clears its pretty much smooth sailing.


----------



## BlueShield

Sandhuq said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, first time posting ever! I applied as  Logistics Officer Jan.16/2014 and have my CFAT test on monday.



Nice to see you here buddy. Hope to see you in May BMOQ.  
the waiting is errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.......
No idea when the selection will happen.


----------



## DannyD

Updated...

Recruiting Center: Montreal, Qc
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Geo Tech
Trade Choice 2: Comm Res Op
Trade Choice 3: Wpn tech - Land
Application Date (online): Decembre 27th, 2013
Re-applied online, their system didn't receive it the first time around: January 20th, 2014
First Contact: January 22nd, 2014
CFAT Date: already done in 2007 and good to go
Papers dropped at the CFRC: January 28th, 2014
Interview: TBD
Medical: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Basic Training Begins: TBD
Position: TBD


----------



## GHG

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Int O
Trade Choice 2: Int Op
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date (online): October 30th, 2013
First Contact: November 1st (email saying my app had been selected for further processing, very surprised as I had read Int was closed) This is where a bit of a headache started...turns out my current app was combined with a previous app from Saskatchewan and sent there instead of Ottawa...that and they were apparently restructuring the way they handled applications so all in all it took about 3 weeks and well over 400 phone calls to get through after waiting a week after I first got through in order for my Sask app to have permission changed over to the Ottawa Office...(the number given in my further processing email was wrong, and they provided me with a different number to call... No matter what I tried, I just couldn't seem to get through to them..I ended up calling several other numbers listed for the Ottawa office and was told everything was hectic with their changeovers and to keep trying...perseverance prevailed!)  
CFAT Date: December 18, 2013
Interview: TBD
Medical: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Basic Training Begins: TBD
Position: TBD

So, after I wrote my CFAT, I was told I qualified for all trades but that both Int O and Int Op were closed...I was a little confused as to why I was still processed and sent to write my CFAT when my recruiter told me Int is closed this year and the next (and that Int Op needs previous experience anyways), but he gave me a short list of open trades and, after some deliberation over the holidays, I confirmed with my recruiter that I wished to have DEO AEC as my first choice. So on January 9th I was told DEO AEC was put down on my app and that my app would now "carry on"...I emailed again last week after not hearing about my medical or interview dates and did not really get a clear response back from my recruiter, so I think I'll have to call next week and see if there is any progress on the medical and interview front. Getting anxious and excited, but trying to keep positive and focus on improving my overall physical condition for when the time comes!


----------



## Brandonfw

Good luck GHG! I know, the waiting is rather annoying, but I know it will be worth it in the end. I originally applied back in February of 2013, and so far I have only done my CFAT and part 1 of my medical. I still have to do my physical and interview. Which has been "bottle necked" since I need to bring my debt down a little bit for liability, so soon as March hits, I can have that cleared up and continue processing, but should have an interview before that hopefully, from being told by one of the Captains from the M.C.C.

Again, best of luck, and keep us updated! 

-Brandonfw


----------



## c91williamson

Recruiting Center: Vancouver BC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Vehicle Tech
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date (online): Feb 2013 
First Contact: March 2013
CFAT Date: October 2013
Papers dropped at the CFRC: Mailed off with application
Interview: October 2013
Medical: October 2013
Merit Listed: December 2013
Swear In Ceremony: Feb 19 2014
Basic Training Begins: Feb 22 2014
Position: Vehicle Tech Reg Force


Anyone leaving for the same BMQ as myself? or anyone out of the Okanagan Specifically?


----------



## Rohandro

-UPDATE-

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Armoured 
Applied: Aug 02, 2013
First contact: Sept 04, 2013
Dropped off security forms to CFRC: Sept 07, 2013
CFAT: Oct 22,2013 (Passed)
Medical: Nov 04, 2013 
Interview: Nov 13, 2013
Merit Listed: 
Position offered: 
Enrollment/swearing in: 
BMQ:

This is really frustrating to swallow but apparently the first time I called to check the man I spoke to was misinformed when he told me that I was merit listed, I called back again today and they told me that my file was still waiting to be reviewed after almost 3 months of completing all of my steps. I feel like they're really busting my balls here with this small thing, would anyone be able to tell me why its taking them this long to even stat reviewing my file?


----------



## DAA

Rohandro said:
			
		

> -UPDATE-
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Toronto
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: Infantry
> Trade choice 2: Artillery
> Trade Choice 3: Armoured
> Applied: Aug 02, 2013
> First contact: Sept 04, 2013
> Dropped off security forms to CFRC: Sept 07, 2013
> CFAT: Oct 22,2013 (Passed)
> Medical: Nov 04, 2013
> Interview: Nov 13, 2013
> Merit Listed:
> Position offered:
> Enrollment/swearing in:
> BMQ:
> 
> This is really frustrating to swallow but apparently the first time I called to check the man I spoke to was misinformed when he told me that I was merit listed, I called back again today and they told me that my file was still waiting to be reviewed after almost 3 months of completing all of my steps. I feel like they're really busting my balls here with this small thing, would anyone be able to tell me why its taking them this long to even stat reviewing my file?



That's an easy question to answer!   "They forgot........."   That's why I always tell people, once you have your interview, call back in a week or so and just confirm that there is nothing outstanding on your part and confirm that you are in fact Merit Listed.  When they say "All is good, you have been Merit Listed", then call back again in about a week or two and ask the same thing again..........


----------



## Rohandro

DAA said:
			
		

> That's an easy question to answer!   "They forgot........."   That's why I always tell people, once you have your interview, call back in a week or so and just confirm that there is nothing outstanding on your part and confirm that you are in fact Merit Listed.  When they say "All is good, you have been Merit Listed", then call back again in about a week or two and ask the same thing again..........



DAA my friend I have been calling back at least once a week, every week since my interview. I still haven't had any good results with these people, I don't know if they're swamped or just highly disorganized. Personally to me it seems a bit odd to get a persons application steps over with quickly and then take longer to review his application than it took to actually complete it.


----------



## DAA

Rohandro said:
			
		

> DAA my friend I have been calling back at least once a week, every week since my interview. I still haven't had any good results with these people, I don't know if they're swamped or just highly disorganized. Personally to me it seems a bit odd to get a persons application steps over with quickly and then take longer to review his application than it took to actually complete it.



After the interview is complete, it shouldn't take more than a few days for them to Merit List you unless the person who gives the "thumbs up" for Merit Listing is away from the office.  If they notice something during the QC, then they should be contacting you right away to resolve any outstanding issues.  The only items that can take an extended amount of time are "Pre-Sec Clearances" and "PLARs".


----------



## Rohandro

DAA said:
			
		

> After the interview is complete, it shouldn't take more than a few days for them to Merit List you unless the person who gives the "thumbs up" for Merit Listing is away from the office.  If they notice something during the QC, then they should be contacting you right away to resolve any outstanding issues.  The only items that can take an extended amount of time are "Pre-Sec Clearances" and "PLARs".



I never had any pre sec, no PLAR, the only thing that took a bit of time was my reference check because one of my references was out of the country. Ive never been contacted for any errors either. So im sitting here thinking theres nothing wrong with my application why wont they merit list me? is it human error or just being lazy? Is there someone I should contact I.E my file manager or the officer who conducted my interview to see whats going on?


----------



## DAA

Rohandro said:
			
		

> I never had any pre sec, no PLAR, the only thing that took a bit of time was my reference check because one of my references was out of the country. Ive never been contacted for any errors either. So im sitting here thinking theres nothing wrong with my application why wont they merit list me? is it human error or just being lazy? Is there someone I should contact I.E my file manager or the officer who conducted my interview to see whats going on?



Based on your occupation choices, there was really no harm done, as none of them were hiring at the time you completed your interview and the next round of selections isn't scheduled until mid-Mar, so sit tight.

Your phone call and discussions with your CFRC should have got things rolling again.  Give them until the middle of Feb and then call back and see if they have completed everything.


----------



## Rohandro

DAA said:
			
		

> Based on your occupation choices, there was really no harm done, as none of them were hiring at the time you completed your interview and the next round of selections isn't scheduled until mid-Mar, so sit tight.
> 
> Your phone call and discussions with your CFRC should have got things rolling again.  Give them until the middle of Feb and then call back and see if they have completed everything.


Well I hope so, id be very disappointed if they hadn't done anything by then


----------



## SMG III

UPDATE!!!! Got my call today! Got my first choice, Artillery, BMQ to start Feb 24!

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Armoured
Online Application: 27/11/12
Application To North Bay: 09/12/12
Reapplication: 27/03/13
First Contact: 08/07/13
Dropped off Form: 09/07/13
330-60: 05/08/13
CFAT: 28/08/13
TSD: 28/08/13 
Interview: 03/10/13
Medical: 03/10/13
Medical Clearance: 29/11/13
Merit Listed: 09/01/14
Position offered: 03/02/14
Position: Artillery
Swearing in: 18/02/14
BMQ: 24/02/14


----------



## JoeDos

SMG said:
			
		

> UPDATE!!!! Got my call today! Got my first choice, Artillery, BMQ to start Feb 24!
> 
> Recruiting Centre: CFRC Ottawa
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Artillery
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry
> Trade Choice 3: Armoured
> Online Application: 27/11/12
> Application To North Bay: 09/12/12
> Reapplication: 27/03/13
> First Contact: 08/07/13
> Dropped off Form: 09/07/13
> 330-60: 05/08/13
> CFAT: 28/08/13
> TSD: 28/08/13
> Interview: 03/10/13
> Medical: 03/10/13
> Medical Clearance: 29/11/13
> Merit Listed: 09/01/14
> Position offered: 03/02/14
> Position: Artillery
> Swearing in: 18/02/14
> BMQ: 24/02/14



CONGRATS! Haha one day before my CFAT, good luck to you!


----------



## Sandhuq

Update! Wrote my CFAT today and was told I did really well and qualified for my trades! I really wanted to know
how I did exactly but He wouldn't give me a number or even a percentile. (Doesn't hurt to try though right? Haha) 
However, they are not hiring LogO's until April so its simply just a waiting game this point. My interview and medical are
after they start hiring as well, I asked if I could get them done in between but I have to wait. Here's to getting in april and a summer BMQ!


----------



## Zero501

***Update***

I had my medical and interview on Jan 9th. I passed my interview and was qualified for both trades I picked. The medical ,however, didn't go as planned. I needed to get a form filled out for my unaided vision. I have 20/70 unaided vision and 20/20 aided vision. They wanted more specific info regarding that. I need to get my family doctor to fill out a form regarding a reoccurring pilonidal cyst I have. The medical officer wanted more information regarding it so it wouldn't affect my ability to do my job as a member of the forces since it is forever reoccurring. It's fine as long as I keep it clean which is easy enough to do. She also said that I have borderline hearing due to too much crud in my ear canal. I suspect that is from being employed at call centers for the last 7 years. So I need to find a way to flush out my ears which is easier said then done. I have never gotten my ears flushed out before so I don't know what the process would be. My darn doctor has been away frequently for differing reasons (courses, coroner duties, vacation, etc) since the 9th so I haven't been able to get the form completed yet however the good thing is I finally got it scheduled for tomorrow. Perhaps I will ask him about getting my ears flushed out at the same time. After that I plan on delivering my 2 medical forms personally to the RC instead of mailing them as I hate snail mail and want to get my app completed as soon as possible.

On a side note I did get notified by the people I used as references that they received a call from the military regarding me. So at least I know they are moving along with my app. It seems that it is just up to me to get my med forms in so they can clear me then I'm in.

They told me in my interview that if I don't hear anything back from them by late april - early may then to call the recruiting center back and see what the hold up is, however judging by what alot of people on here have been saying it may be earlier then that if I get my forms in quick enough. *Fingers crossed*

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular forces
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:  AWS Tech
Trade Choice 2: MET Tech
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: 10/02/2013 
First Contact: 10/09/2013
Mailed Docs in : 10/10/2013
CFAT: 11/12/2013 **PASSED**
Medical:  01/09/2014 **PENDING FORMS**
Interview: 01/09/2014 **PASSED**
Enrollment/Merit Listed : pending...
Swear in Ceremony: - pending...
BMQ Begins: - pending...


----------



## MacIssac

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Aviation Tech
Trade Choice 3: Avionics Tech
Application Date (Online): Jan 14th 2014
Documents Received: Jan 17th 2014
First Contact: Jan 15 2014
Second Contact: Feb 4 2014
CFAT: Feb 09 2014
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## DAA

MacIssac said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: CFRC Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot
> Trade Choice 2: Aviation Tech
> Trade Choice 3: Avionics Tech



You need to make a decision soon.  You cannot be processed for Pilot (Officer Occupation) and AVS Tech/AVN Tech (NCM Occupations) at the sametime.  It's either Officer or NCM but not both.

The online application allows this but the real life processing at your local CFRC will not!

Good luck!


----------



## MacIssac

Thank You 
honestly i know my grades wont be sufficient enough for the pilot CEOTP  program. File manager requested i speak with a recruiter after my test on Saturday and fix aviation tech to my first slot .


----------



## DannyD

Updated...

Recruiting Center: Montreal, Qc
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Geo tech
Trade Choice 2: AVS tech 
Trade Choice 3: ACS tech
Application Date (online): Decembre 27th, 2013
Re-applied online, their system didn't receive it the first time around: January 20th, 2014
First Contact: January 22nd, 2014
CFAT Date: already done in 2007 and good to go
Papers dropped at the CFRC: January 28th, 2014
Interview: TBD
Medical: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Basic Training Begins: TBD
Position: TBD


----------



## Seize

----


----------



## Seize

pandora said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: Nov 15, 2013
> First Contact:  Nov 30, 2013
> Aptitude Test: Dec 12, 2013
> PT Test: Jan 7, 2014
> Interview: Jan 8, 2014
> Medical: Jan 14, 2014
> Position Offered: Jan 15, 2014
> Enrollment/Swear in: Jan 16, 2014
> BMQ Begins: Jan 17,2014



----


----------



## MacIssac

Every application is different - if you are still waiting a few months for your CFAT date, do what I did, after a month, I contact them in a professional manner asking if there is anything i can do to further my application, instead of siting around fiddling thumbs..


----------



## Seize

----


----------



## MacIssac

every application is different as in the trade that are in high demand (if you go to forces.ca and see which jobs are highlighted in demand (red) compared to green (hiring) i believe the trade you applied for are only hiring but not in demand such as the trades i have applied for (pilot) etc 

I thought the same thing but i honestly got a call today after applying jan 14th - you just have to be patient and dont be afriad to email them, if you like i can give you a contact that worked for me, that works out of the Toronto detachment as i live in hamilton and work in toronto.


----------



## Seize

he applied for the same position as me as i mentioned (infantry). So how could he have come before me when i applied a month before? i'm calling them tmrw


----------



## Seize

whats the contact u used?


----------



## SMG III

Seize said:
			
		

> what do you mean every application is different? dude i applied a full month before that guy and he is done everything and i haven't even gotten to do my CFAT yet or even have a date. this is some straight up messed up stuff.
> i have already called them at least 4 times CF is the most unorganized ppl ever



By "every application is different" he means just that. Every application is different. From the first day I applied to the day I got my job offer was 433 days. I've met a few people who applied, after me, got in and finished BMQ before I even got my job offer. Yeah it sucks, this is how it is. If you cannot wait patiently (yes sometimes it's hard), then that's an issue. Are you going to be angry if you don't get promoted and a guy who joined a year after you does? It's not bullshit, it's just how spots are filled.

Contact your unit, or go into the unit to speak with someone then.

I don't pretend to know everything, but I understand your situation. Ride it out.

Hurry up and wait as they always say.


----------



## Seize

@smg 
----


----------



## MacIssac

i want to be respectful of the Sgts email address, I believe you can contact me through my email via this site profile and i will forward you the contact address


----------



## SMG III

Seize said:
			
		

> @smg
> you say "that is just how it is" but what would make it like that, what exactly is it that would make another person who applied a month after me get a cfat date within weeks meanwhile i am waiting since sept 20 to get the cfat date
> 
> are you trying to say they are doing a closer background security check on me? or what?



Firstly, calm down. Getting yourself worked up doesn't help anyone.

Yes, sometimes there is a reason for things, sometimes there isn't. Perhaps he had more to offer? Perhaps someone saw his file first. Perhaps, perhaps, perhaps.

Admittedly, I did get jealous when my friend applied a few months after me, and finished BMQ before I got a job offer. It kinda sucks. But I can't do anything about that, nor can you.

Freaking out won't change anything. Just be patient.

Some people wait a long time to get in.


----------



## Seize

---


----------



## SMG III

Seize said:
			
		

> ok. there are only a few things i can think of as to why someone would get put ahead of someone else and they are not good reasons.
> and its impossible for someone else to "offer more than me" because they don't ask you to list your credentials or any of that



Nothing is impossible. I've stated I don't know everything.

You seem to be taking this quite personal. Don't. It'll make things worse.


----------



## matthew1786

Seize, its quite possible that considering the fact that you are talking about the Reserves, there is a good chance that pandora applied to a different unit than you which explains the discrepancy in the time frames. Which unit did you apply to?


----------



## JoeDos

Seize the same thing has happened to me but no point getting angry about it, I see people getting everything done way before I have even completed my CFAT but there is no point getting angry. 
I have been in the process for nearly a year now and just now doing the CFAT in a couple weeks, just try contacting your recruiter for me the reason it took longer is I was applying for Reserves and not really high priority trades, I just recently switched to Reg Force and changed some of my trades (some trades going to be changed after the CFAT likely) so everyone's applications are different.


Also just so you know, you do list your credentials when you bring your security forms during the CFAT along with a resume, the more experience for your type of trade the better ranking on Merit Listing.


----------



## Cam2013

Seize said:
			
		

> WOOOWWW this is straight up BULLsh%$ I applied before you and you got through all that already? I haven't even gotten my CFAT DATE YET and i applied for the same position as you in the same city as reserve unit!!!! WTF????????



Perhaps your attitude is what is holding you back!


----------



## Goose15

Cam2013 said:
			
		

> Perhaps your attitude is what is holding you back!


:goodpost:

I agree for sure.


----------



## Seize

@matthew he applied to reserves infantry in toronto, as did i. we both applied for infantry. is that what u mean by 'unit' if you're talking about unit as in queens own rifle's etc. i did not even know i had already applied for the unit, i thought that comes at a later date...?


----------



## Journeyman

Man, why do I keep looking at Recruiting threads......   :brickwall: 



			
				Seize said:
			
		

> @matthew he applied to reserves infantry in toronto, as did i. we both applied for infantry. is that what u mean by 'unit' if you're talking about unit as in queens own rifle's etc. i did not even know i had already applied for the unit, i thought that comes at a later date...?
> 
> ppl who keep saying my attitude this, and my attitude that.. i have good reason to be pissed, my attitude is justified.



*Seize, my knowledge of Reserve recruiting is neither broad nor current* -- I was posted to TO as a "Reg Force Guy."  I recall there being FIVE Infantry 'Regiments' between Scarborough and Hamilton.  Based on Pandora's profile (readily available for _those who wish to read_), he applied to* The Lorne Scots*;  I gather you applied to the Queen's Own Rifles. 

Higher HQ assigns recruiting quotas to each unit.  I'm going to go out on a limb and assume that the Lorne Scots had recruit space available but the QOR did not.


Cam2013 and Goose15 may be right; *it's not a personal conspiracy, and your attitude is not justified.*  You may want to take a deep breath -- if you're hyper-sensitive and pre-disposed to believe the world is out to get you, the CAF _may_ not be the right place for you.


----------



## JTobin

Recruiting Center: Ottawa, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer 
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: January 10th, 2014
First Contact: January 14th, 2014
CFAT: March 4th, 2014
Medical : TBD
Interview: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Basic Training: TBD

I suppose my application phase seems to be going faster than some others have. When I was first notified to book my CFAT I tried calling CFRC Ottawa a few times but was not able to get through to anyone. After a week of unsuccessful attempts at phone contact I decided that enough was enough and went down to the centre to book my appointment in person. It was there that I was greeted by a friendly corporal who was more then happy to help me out with booking my test. I would advise anyone that's having issues with their applications, particularly booking appointments, to arrange to go down to their local CFRC ASAP. It sure worked for me.


----------



## DAA

Seize said:
			
		

> @matthew he applied to reserves infantry in toronto, as did i. we both applied for infantry. is that what u mean by 'unit' if you're talking about unit as in queens own rifle's etc. i did not even know i had already applied for the unit, i thought that comes at a later date...?
> 
> ppl who keep saying my attitude this, and my attitude that.. i have good reason to be pissed, my attitude is justified.



Now that we have got that out of our system, here are my comments, so pay close attention.

If you did in fact apply online for Infantryman (NCM) Reserve Force, you MUST contact a local Reserve Force Unit in your area.  If you haven't contacted a local Reserve Force Unit, then your local CFRC will NOT start any of your processing.  Your local CFRC will ONLY initiate processing of Reserve Force applications once requested to do so by a local Reserve Force Unit.

Here is the statement right from the forces.ca website under "Apply Now";  "Step 1" --->  "*** If you are interested in joining the Reserves, your first step is to contact one of your local Reserve units to find out which positions are available. They will work with you to identify a job, fill in all the required application forms, and advise you through the process."

So in both "application terms" and also in "military terms",  you're out of step!


----------



## Seize

@DAA 
thank you. and thanks for keeping judgements out of this. and it's a shame the 10+ times i called cf recruiters none of them mentioned this to me.


----------



## DAA

Seize said:
			
		

> @DAA
> thank you. and thanks for keeping judgements out of this. and it's a shame the 10+ times i called cf recruiters none of them mentioned this to me.



Doesn't surprise me in the least bit.  

You need to find a local Reserve Unit that interests you.  If you want, I will PM you the contact info for one of the Brigade Recruiters in Toronto who works out of the Armouries on Sheppard Ave.  I am sure he will be able to point you in the right direction and get things going for you.    Just let me know!

If you want to do a bit of background work, here is the link ---->  http://www.forces.ca/en/centres/findarecruiter-110

Enter your postal code.  It will show you the "Regular Force Recruiting Centre" but there are "tabs" which will then show you all the different Reserve Units close to you.

Good luck!


----------



## DeadEye229

The only thing you can do is wait. Being pissed off over not getting processed as fast as others wont make it happen any sooner. Waiting is key. I've waited at least 4 months until I got an email from the CFRC London telling me to bring in all my sheets etc. The waiting paid off cuz as soon as I handed in my forms I got booked for my CFAT in October and passed, I then waited another month to book my medical which was in November and now i have my final interview on Feb 24th. The process is all about patience, everything will be worth the wait.


----------



## matthew1786

UPDATE:

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer - DEO
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: 2014-01-10
First Contact: 2014-01-14 (via email)
Documentation Submitted: 2014-01-20
Aptitude Test: 2012-02-22 (Already completed from previous application.)
Personality Questionnaire: 2014-02-07
Medical: 2014-02-11
Interview: 2014-02-13
Aircrew Selection:
Pilot Medical:
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
BMOQ Begins:

*Expected graduation date from University: December 2014


----------



## cwatson91

Hello to everyone,

I am new to this forum and I am seeking any info that may help. I'm applying for MP and on 4 Feb I received  an email (from my file manager) stating that I am "currently being merit listed". What does this mean? Should I remain patient and wait until mid March? Or shall I go to the CFRC and ask if there is anything hindering my file? 

Thank you in advance 

P.s. this forum has provided good info that has been helpful and congrats to those who have received an offer, best of luck!


----------



## SMG III

cwatson91 said:
			
		

> Hello to everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and I am seeking any info that may help. I'm applying for MP and on 4 Feb I received  an email (from my file manager) stating that I am "currently being merit listed". What does this mean? Should I remain patient and wait until mid March? Or shall I go to the CFRC and ask if there is anything hindering my file?
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> P.s. this forum has provided good info that has been helpful and congrats to those who have received an offer, best of luck!



When you are Merit Listed, it means you've been put on the list they use when they call for job offers. They pick off of that list when they call people.

I believe March 18 is the day job offers go out.


----------



## cwatson91

Thank you for the clarification SMG. Another question if the green hiring label has been removed from the occupation on Forces.ca does that mean that the CF has stopped hiring for that occupation? When I had applied hiring was listed beside the MP trade however it has since been removed... any knowledge on this subject? I have been in the application process for over a year and I am trying to gain more knowledge about how hiring in the CF works. All the successful updates on this forum has me excited and was hoping that it may be my time soon.

Thanks


----------



## SMG III

From my little experience, and from what others have said, the page can't be 100% trusted. It's really only as good as whoever updates it.

I don't recommend using it as solid information.

All you can do is wait now really. Congrats on finishing your application!


----------



## cwatson91

Thank you for taking the time to reply and for the honesty

And yes.... Hurry up and wait!


----------



## SMG III

One thing I learned though, is to go in and check you're Merit Listed, say in a week or so.

Just to double check, plus while there you can ask if there is anything you missed.

Both things worked better for me. Then await the call.

Just curious when did you apply?


----------



## cwatson91

Thanks for the advice, I'll be sure to do that. I applied 26 January 2013 and then I failed my CFAT for MPO (the CF practice test was quite misleading) and then in October 2013 I seen that MP trade was hiring so I changed my trade to MP (MP was my original first pick however because I have my degree the recruiting officer convinced me to go MPO). Early December I had my interview.


----------



## MacIssac

Passed CFAT this morning - If anyone needs links to good practice tests online i can provide


----------



## Amazon

I was also there in the morning for my CFAT. Congrats on passing. Hopefully things move along well.


Recruiting Centre: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: MARS Officer
Trade Choice 3: Aerospace Control Officer
Application Date (Online): May 2013
First Contact: June 2013
Second Contact: Jan 2014
CFAT: Feb 08 2014 (Passed)
Medical: March 24 2014
Interview: March 24 2014
Merit Listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## MacIssac

Thank you, Congrats as well 
I have to wait a bit longer for my interview and medical because of criminal record and credit history but i expected it lol


----------



## DAA

SMG said:
			
		

> When you are Merit Listed, it means you've been put on the list they use when they call for job offers. They pick off of that list when they call people.
> I believe March 18 is the day job offers go out.



Partially correct.  If you are applying to the CF as an MP (NCM) or MPO (Offr), then provided you meet all the requirements at your local CFRC, you will be Merit Listed but not necessarily for a job offer.  The Merit Listing of MP and MPO applicants is used for "selecting" applicants to attend the MPAC or MPOAC, which is normally the last stage to be completed.


----------



## cwatson91

Thanks for that post DAA, I was aware of the MPAC but didn't fully understand it. By any chance do you know if they will be making calls for the MPAC? Perhaps in March when calls for offers are supposed to given.


----------



## cwatson91

Edited: Supposed to be given*


----------



## SMG III

DAA said:
			
		

> Partially correct.  If you are applying to the CF as an MP (NCM) or MPO (Offr), then provided you meet all the requirements at your local CFRC, you will be Merit Listed but not necessarily for a job offer.  The Merit Listing of MP and MPO applicants is used for "selecting" applicants to attend the MPAC or MPOAC, which is normally the last stage to be completed.



Oh, sorry, I didn't know that.

Just trying to help! Interesting..


----------



## DAA

SMG said:
			
		

> Oh, sorry, I didn't know that.
> 
> Just trying to help! Interesting..



Don't let that stop you.  You are usually pretty good with your answers.


----------



## DeadEye229

if i get merrit listed this month for infantry would i have a good chance to be selected for march selections?


----------



## Rohandro

-UPDATE-

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Armoured 
Applied: Aug 02, 2013
First contact: Sept 04, 2013
Dropped off security forms to CFRC: Sept 07, 2013
CFAT: Oct 22,2013 (Passed)
Medical: Nov 04, 2013 
Interview: Nov 13, 2013
Merit Listed: Feb 6, 2014
Position offered: 
Enrollment/swearing in: 
BMQ:

Finally I spoke to my MCC and she realized that she messed up my file and I was merit listed that day, I'd like to thank DAA for all his help and advice now I just gotta wait for the selections


----------



## MacIssac

Congratulations


----------



## Rohandro

MacIssac said:
			
		

> Congratulations



thank you my fine gentlemen


----------



## SMG III

DeadEye229 said:
			
		

> if i get merrit listed this month for infantry would i have a good chance to be selected for march selections?



You'll have as good a chance as anyone for being selected.

Gotta wait and see! Good luck!


----------



## KerryBlue

So, was given confirmation that my RMCC suitability came back and because of my laziness in gr.11 math I am unsuitable. So back to NCM I go

Recruting Center: Ottawa via Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Eng
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: April 2013(Online)
First Contact: September 06,2013
File Transfer From Toronto: Oct, 1, 2013
CFAT completed : October 22nd, 2013(PASSED)
Accademic Suitability: Unsuitable for ROTP 
Interview completed: Awaiting.....
Medical Completed:Awaiting....
Merit Listed: 
Sworn in:


----------



## D_A87

I was just merit listed today! All I can do is wait now. 



Recruting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVS Tech
Trade Choice 2: AVN Tech
Trade Choice 3: ACS Tech
Application Date: August 9, 2013
First Contact: Augst 27, 2013
CFAT completed : October 8, 2013
Interview completed: January 15, 2014
Medical completed: January 15, 2014
Medical cleared: January 29, 2014
Merit Listed: February 10, 2014
Position Offered: TBD
Basic Training Begins: TBD


----------



## SMG III

Congrats!


----------



## D_A87

SMG said:
			
		

> Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## DAA

cwatson91 said:
			
		

> Thanks for that post DAA, I was aware of the MPAC but didn't fully understand it. By any chance do you know if they will be making calls for the MPAC? Perhaps in March when calls for offers are supposed to given.



Calls may have already gone out, as I think MPAC is fast approaching within the next few weeks.



			
				Rohandro said:
			
		

> -UPDATE-
> Recruiting Centre: Toronto
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: Infantry
> Trade choice 2: Artillery
> Trade Choice 3: Armoured
> Interview: Nov 13, 2013
> Merit Listed: Feb 6, 2014
> Finally I spoke to my MCC and she realized that she messed up my file  and I was merit listed that day.



That's probably the longest 86 days of your life that you'll never get back.     :facepalm:


----------



## Delaney1986

I guess I could update this now....I can't remember exact dates, I got a new phone so all my appointment dates are gone, but it still can give an example for processing I hope:

Recruting Center: Fredericton, NB
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Element: Land
Trade Choice 1: Military Police
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3
Application Date: March, 2013
CFAT completed : Wow...2007 or 2008 I believe...a long time ago, lol
Interview completed: September/October, 2013
Medical completed: September/October, 2013
Medical cleared: September/October, 2013
MPAC Completed: November, 2013
Merit Listed: January 2014
Position Offered: February, 2014
Basic Training Begins: March 10th, 2014

Good Luck to everyone else out there!


----------



## D_A87

Delaney1986 said:
			
		

> I guess I could update this now....I can't remember exact dates, I got a new phone so all my appointment dates are gone, but it still can give an example for processing I hope:
> 
> Recruting Center: Fredericton, NB
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Element: Land
> Trade Choice 1: Military Police
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3
> Application Date: March, 2013
> CFAT completed : Wow...2007 or 2008 I believe...a long time ago, lol
> Interview completed: September/October, 2013
> Medical completed: September/October, 2013
> Medical cleared: September/October, 2013
> MPAC Completed: November, 2013
> Merit Listed: January 2014
> Position Offered: February, 2014
> Basic Training Begins: March 10th, 2014
> 
> Good Luck to everyone else out there!



Congrats! I am hoping to make it to an early March Basic as well.


----------



## Mab163

- UPDATE - 

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer DEO
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2 & 3 : None
Application Date: August 20, 2013
First Contact: September 9, 2013
Second Contact: November 20, 2013: visit to RC to complete paperwork
Aptitude Test: January 2006
Interview: February 6, 2014
Medical: June 2013
ACS: Waiting dates confirmation... hope to hear something this week!
Merit Listed: X
Position Offered: X
Enrollment/Swear in: X
Basic Training Begins: X


----------



## DeadEye229

UPDATE 

Recruting Center: London, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3
Application Date: august, 2013
CFAT completed : October 1st, 2013 (passed)
Medical completed: December 14, 2013
Medical cleared: December, 2013
Interview: Feb 24th, 2014
Merit Listed: Waiting
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting 

Would I most likely make it into BMQ by march selections?


----------



## SMG III

DeadEye229 said:
			
		

> UPDATE
> 
> Recruting Center: London, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3
> Application Date: august, 2013
> CFAT completed : October 1st, 2013 (passed)
> Medical completed: December 14, 2013
> Medical cleared: December, 2013
> Interview: Feb 24th, 2014
> Merit Listed: Waiting
> Position Offered: Waiting
> Basic Training Begins: Waiting
> 
> Would I most likely make it into BMQ by march selections?





			
				SMG said:
			
		

> You'll have as good a chance as anyone for being selected.
> 
> Gotta wait and see! Good luck!


----------



## KanD

-UPDATE-

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: March 5, 2012
First Contact: April 25th, 2012
Aptitude Test: May 22nd, 2012
TSD: January 30th, 2013
Security forms (330-60) completed: August, 2013
*Interview: Scheduled for March 3, 2014
Medical: Scheduled for March 3, 2014*
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
Basic Training Begins:




			
				KanD said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
> Trade Choice 1: Engineering Officer
> Trade Choice 2: MARS
> Trade Choice 3: Construction Engineering Officer
> Application Date: March 5, 2012
> First Contact: April 25th, 2012
> Aptitude Test: May 22nd, 2012
> TSD: January 30th, 2013
> *Security forms (330-60) completed: August, 2013*
> Interview:
> Medical:
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Enrollment/Swear in:
> Basic Training Begins:


----------



## EngSteve

EngSteve said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: CFRC Edmonton
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Engineer Officer
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Online Application: 11-19-2013
> First Contact: 12-04-2013
> CFAT: 01-15-2014
> Medical: 01-24-2014
> Interview: Scheduled for 01-27-2014
> Position offered: TBD
> Swearing in: TBD
> BMOQ: TBD



Update
Recruiting Centre: CFRC Edmonton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Engineer Officer
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Online Application: 11-19-2013 
First Contact: 12-04-2013
CFAT: 01-15-2014
Medical: 01-24-2014
Interview: Scheduled for 01-27-2014 - ***Went for Interview and was informed that my education is going for review, was approved in Calgary and is now up for review in Ottawa*** will probably have to reschedule the interview
Position offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
BMOQ: TBD

I don't know if anyone else has had to go through this type of review process before, but if anyone has an idea as to how long this could take that would be great.


----------



## DAA

EngSteve said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: CFRC Edmonton
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Engineer Officer
> Interview: Scheduled for 01-27-2014 - ***Went for Interview and was informed that my education is going for review, was approved in Calgary and is now up for review in Ottawa*** will probably have to reschedule the interview
> 
> I don't know if anyone else has had to go through this type of review process before, but if anyone has an idea as to how long this could take that would be great.



What level of "education" do you have?  Or might you already have a "PEng" dssignation?


----------



## EngSteve

I have an engineering technology diploma with an engineering management degree.

For a good laugh as soon as I hit post my phone rang and I was informed that my education was approved and my interview is now booked for Friday morning.


----------



## DAA

EngSteve said:
			
		

> I have an engineering technology diploma with an engineering management degree.
> 
> For a good laugh as soon as I hit post my phone rang and I was informed that my education was approved and my interview is now booked for Friday morning.



I think that EM is a relatively new program at the undergrad level and is not usually seen until Post Grad studies, which may have been cause for a secondary review.

Glad to know it worked out in your favour as opposed to be told, sorry you don't qualify.

Good luck!


----------



## KanD

EngSteve said:
			
		

> I have an engineering technology diploma with an engineering management degree.
> 
> For a good laugh as soon as I hit post my phone rang and I was informed that my education was approved and my interview is now booked for Friday morning.



I don't even have a degree with the word "engineer(ing)" on it and they didn't even flinch when I applied/booked an interview.
I find it odd that they would have had to run a background check on your educational qualifications given your degree.

Regardless, you got through - best of success!

Cheers,
Kan


----------



## DAA

KanD said:
			
		

> I don't even have a degree with the word "engineer(ing)" on it and they didn't even flinch when I applied/booked an interview.
> I find it odd that they would have had to run a background check on your educational qualifications given your degree.
> 
> Regardless, you got through - best of success!
> 
> Cheers,
> Kan



Academic qualifications are "always" checked.


----------



## EngSteve

DAA said:
			
		

> Academic qualifications are "always" checked.



Thanks


----------



## shadesofgreen

**Update**
Recruting Center: CFRC Montreal 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Comm Research Op.
Trade Choice 2: Infantry 
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: November 21st, 2013
First Contact: November 26th, 2013
CFAT: December 11th, 2013 
Medical: February 12th, 2014 *I have to get papers filled in by my doctor, dermatologist and optometrist*
Interview: TBD


----------



## Ulauma

Recruting Center: Oshawa, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Field Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: February 10th, 2014
First Contact: February 12th, 2014
CFAT: TBD
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD


----------



## matthew1786

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer - DEO
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: 2014-01-10
First Contact: 2014-01-14 (via email)
Documentation Submitted: 2014-01-20
Aptitude Test: 2012-02-22 (Already completed from previous application.)
Personality Questionnaire: 2014-02-07
Medical: 2014-02-11
Pilot Medical Documents Submitted on:
Interview: 2014-02-13 *postponed to September 2014 due to graduating from Uni only in December 2014*
Aircrew Selection / Pilot Medical:
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
BMOQ Begins:

Good luck everyone!


----------



## callmefishmael

Update!

My LRC called me this morning to check-in and ask for my transcript to be sent in (I hadn't graduated yet when I sent it in; I since have).  Apparently 28 spots are open for MARS in FY 2014.  When I saw they called me, my heart leapt out of my throat!

I think DAA's prediction that MARS selection would be end of February is proving quite accurate..


----------



## OblivionKnight

callmefishmael said:
			
		

> Update!
> 
> My LRC called me this morning to check-in and ask for my transcript to be sent in (I hadn't graduated yet when I sent it in; I since have).  Apparently 28 spots are open for MARS in FY 2014.  When I saw they called me, my heart leapt out of my throat!
> 
> I think DAA's prediction that MARS selection would be end of February is proving quite accurate..



Are those 28 spots for DEO?


----------



## Goose15

OblivionKnight said:
			
		

> Are those 28 spots for DEO?


Yes, he's referring to DEO.


----------



## iMartineau

Recruiting Center: Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Trade Choice 2: Comm Research Operator
Application Date: November 22 2013
First Contact: November 26 2013
Aptitude Test: December 9 2013
Interview: February 6 2014
Medical: February 6 2014
Merit Listed: x
Position Offered: x
Enrollment/Swear in: x
Basic Training Begins: x

The recruiter said my file should be back from Ottawa in 4-6 weeks from the medical/interview date.


----------



## D_A87

Update:

Recruting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVS Tech
Trade Choice 2: AVN Tech
Trade Choice 3: ACS Tech
Application Date: August 9, 2013
First Contact: August 27, 2013
CFAT completed : October 8, 2013
Interview completed: January 15, 2014
Medical completed: January 15, 2014
Medical cleared: January 29, 2014
Merit Listed: February 10, 2014
Position Offered: February 13, 2014 - AVS Tech
Swearing in: February 26, 2014
Basic Training Begins: March 10, 2014


I got my call today.  March 10th Basic here I come!


----------



## Ulauma

Is a physical fitness test apart of the medical? If so, to all you recent folks, what was it like?


----------



## aquaholic75

Ulauma said:
			
		

> Is a physical fitness test apart of the medical? If so, to all you recent folks, what was it like?



Depends on if you're going for regular or reserve. Reserve you have a PT test prior to enrollment to the forces. If regular you will do the Force/PT test at BMQ.  That being said, I've heard that during the medical portion there are a few "physical" aspects to it. Mostly range of motion type things.


----------



## SMG III

When I did my medical, there was no real physical aspect to it.


----------



## Chanbomb11

Recruting Center: Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery 
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: February 1, 2014
First Contact: February 3, 2014
CFAT completed: February 14, 2014 (Passed)
Medical: February 25, 2014
Interview: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## Teamellis22

Recruting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: November 05, 2013
First Contact: November 10th, 2013 
CFAT completed : January 12th, 2014
Interview completed: January 15, 2014
Medical completed: January 16, 2014
Medical cleared: 
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Swearing in: 
Basic Training Begins: 

Waiting on the Medical, hoping to get the call this march!


----------



## lelliott

Recruiting centre: Hamilton, Ontario
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: DEO
Trade choice 1: MARS
Trade choice 2: Pilot
Application date: May 28, 2013
Sent in documents/paperwork: May 29, 2013
Transferred to CFRC Hamilton: June 24, 2013
First Contact: July 2, 2013
CFAT: September 17, 2013 
Medical: October 15, 2013 –Aircrew Medical Required
Interview: October 15, 2013
Mailed in Aircrew Medical Documents: October 31, 2013
Medical Clearance: December 3, 2013
Aircrew Selections (in Trenton):
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment/Swear in: 
BMOQ Begins: 

Finally heard back from an MCC today that I am being loaded on an ACS course within the next two weeks and should know the exact date on Monday.


----------



## theforcewithin

Short note about my experience with a PLAR being done on my file. 

You cannot be Merit Listed when a PLAR is being done, so I was pulled from the list when the PLAR was started. (A few MCCs were surprised that a PLAR was even being done on my file, as I have no prior military experience, but it is what it is!) My CFRC sent my file up late October 2013, then my transcripts had to be resent first week of November 2013 due to prior scans being illegible. Some staff said it could take 4-6 weeks. Just checked today and the PLAR is still being done/in process. Good news is that my file is still open and when April comes, I'll have to just update my medical, interview, references, etc. So if your file is being sent up for a PLAR, it might just take 4-6 months instead of 4-6 weeks; no one can really define a set time for your situation/file. Not sure if it's trade-specific as well, but I'm gunning for Training Development Officer and Public Affairs Officer, Reg Force, and their intakes are few and far between during the year...so it's possible that the reviewers are prioritizing trades that are open or in need at the moment. But who knows!  The other good thing is that, with an "update interview", you'll have a chance to tell a MCC what you've done and have your experience updated, which, hopefully, gets you higher on the list.

Anyway, good luck to fellow applicants and congratulations to those who received the call. 

Can't wait for the new fiscal year!


----------



## Hattie56

aquaholic75 said:
			
		

> Depends on if you're going for regular or reserve. Reserve you have a PT test prior to enrollment to the forces. If regular you will do the Force/PT test at BMQ.  That being said, I've heard that during the medical portion there are a few "physical" aspects to it. Mostly range of motion type things.



They check reflexes, make you do like 2 pushups just to see if anything aches, stuff like that.


----------



## EngSteve

EngSteve said:
			
		

> Update
> Recruiting Centre: CFRC Edmonton
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Engineer Officer
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Online Application: 11-19-2013
> First Contact: 12-04-2013
> CFAT: 01-15-2014
> Medical: 01-24-2014
> Interview: Re-interview 02-14-2014
> Merit listed: Informed at end of interview that I'm being added
> Position offered: TBD
> Swearing in: TBD
> BMOQ: TBD


Update


----------



## GiveMeYourPie

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech
Trade Choice 3: Supply Tech
Application Date: Started Jan 6 2014 online.
First Contact:  February 13 2014 By mail
Aptitude Test: March 11 2014
PT Test:
Interview: 
Medical:  
Position Offered: 
Enrollment/Swear in: 
BMQ Begins:

Not bad. Took roughly a month to hear from them. To be honest the last thing I expected was a letter asking me to call them. Took quite a few calls but eventually made contact.


----------



## RectorCR

Apperently my references are being called (one of them called me after he got a call). 
Seems a little odd, I've been merit listed for Infantry Officer since May and am not yet Merit Listed for Pilot. So I'm guessing it's pertaining to Inf. since as far as I know my references have never been contacted. Is selection coming up soon for Combat DEO trades?


----------



## BlueShield

RC said... all begins in April```` who knows```
but DAA will  ;D


----------



## seguin

I have my medical and interview this tuesday , they pushed me along quickly being my cfat n interview a month apart


----------



## BisP48

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Traffic Tech
Trade Choice 2: Supply Tech
Trade Choice 3: Aerospace Control Operator
Application Date (Online): Feb 20th 2014
First Contact: TBD
CFAT: TBD
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ: TBD

I really hope It's a good time for applications. It would be nice if this goes smoothly (It never does I'm sure).


----------



## Brandonfw

Received a call from the local CFRC on Friday, I go for my Interview and part 2 of my Medical on March 3rd! Woot! At least it is a few days after I get paid, so I can get myself some good running shoes, some dress pants and a tie.  ;D


----------



## seguin

Congrates, my interview is this tuesday following with medical


----------



## DeadEye229

got my interview for infantryman tomorrow morning! any last minute advice?


----------



## Ulauma

Recruting Center: Oshawa, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Field Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: February 10th, 2014
First Contact: February 12th, 2014
CFAT: February 25th, 2014
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD


----------



## Kevin26

Just passed my CFAT today! Recruiter told me to expect 1 - 1.5 months before my interview/medical since the fiscal year is nearly over and my trades are not a priority to fill before then.

- Kevin

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: NCS Eng Officer
Trade Choice 2: Int Officer
Trade Choice 3: -
Online Application: January 15, 2014
First Contact: January 17, 2014
CFAT: February 24, 2014
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Merit listed: TBD 
Position offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
BMOQ: TBD


----------



## Brandonfw

Kevin26 said:
			
		

> Just passed my CFAT today!



Congrats Kevin26!


----------



## Mcneil808

Recruiting Center: London ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: AVS
Trade Choice 3: Air weapon systems
Application Date: Oct 2013
First Contact: Nov 05 2013
Aptitude Test: Nov 19 2013
Interview: Jan 29 2014
Medical: Jan 29 2014
Merit listed: Feb 24 2014
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment/Swear in: TBD 
BMQ Begins: TBD


----------



## jurskinator

Recruiting Center: Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Logo
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date: Sep 2013
First Contact: Oct 1 2013
Aptitude Test: Oct 12  2013
Interview: Oct 12 2013
Medical/ACS: Dec 15 2013
Merit listed: Feb 3 2014
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment/Swear in: TBD 
BMQ Begins: TBD


----------



## PopeScope20

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Fredericton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:Engineer
Trade Choice 2:Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Armoured  
 Application date: October 30th 2013   
Documents Received: Jan 21st 2014
First Contact: Jan 21st 2014      
Second Contact: Feb 18th 2014
CFAT: March 20th 2012
Medical: February 19th 2014           
Interview: February 19th 2014    
Merit Listed: February 20th 2014 recruiting officer said he would post it right after the interview, is that how it works?
Position offered: TBD      
Sworn in: TBD                 
BMQ: TBD

I was told I had a good merit score (or something along those lines) after my interview and that engineers are in high demand but that it can take up to a year. A friend of mine applying for the engineers, had a successfull interview January 22nd  2014 and was sworn in February 8th  2014  and is now in Quebec for basic. I would love to have such a short wait. It's been less than a week and I already cant wait to go.


----------



## JoeDos

Update - Passed the CFAT today!!! And switched some trades.

Recruiting Center: New Westminster, BC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Steward
Trade Choice 2: Fire fighter
Application Date: Mid May 2013
First Contact: Late June 2013
CFAT : February 25th - Passed!!
Medical : TBD
Interview: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## conrod94

Don't you need to do an occupational transfer for clearance diver or did they change that so you can do direct entry now?


----------



## JoeDos

Conrod94 said:
			
		

> Don't you need to do an occupational transfer for clearance diver or did they change that so you can do direct entry now?



I was alerted about that later after the CFAT, so I am no longer doing that.


----------



## DAA

J_M_J_D said:
			
		

> I was alerted about that later after the CFAT, so I am no longer doing that.



It's a new process.  Nowadays, after you apply online, your local CFRC will tell you on your first visit, whether or not you qualify for your occpation choices.


----------



## lawchick16

UPDATE:

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto (London)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Legal Officer 
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: January 2, 2014
First Contact: January 8, 2014
CFAT Date: February 26, 2014 (Passed)
Fitness Test: 
Interview: 
Medical: 
Merit Listed: 
Swear In Ceremony: 
Basic Training Begins: 
Position:


----------



## Winter727

Second post...

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Jul 20, 2013
First Contact:  Sept 3, 2013
Aptitude Test: Oct 24,2013 (passed)
Medical: Nov 4, 2013
Interview: Nov 13, 2013
Merit Listed: December
Position Offered: Was offered Weapons Tech for BMQ Feb 24th, turned down as I am now 100% committed to Infantry 
Enrollment/Swear in:
BMQ Begins:


----------



## ND-2500

Recruiting Center: Montreal, QC
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Weapons Tech
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: February 12 2014 Online
First Contact from CFRC: February 26 2014 E-Mail
Aptitude Test: 
Medical: 
Interview: 
Swear in:
Basic Training Begins:


Hm, I'm rather curious whether it's possible to have Infantry as priority over Weapons Tech. later on.
 I planned to call the recruitment station tomorrow for further information, can anyone hand over a tip?


----------



## KerryBlue

ND-2500 said:
			
		

> Hm, I'm rather curious whether it's possible to have Infantry as priority over Weapons Tech. later on.
> I planned to call the recruitment station tomorrow for further information, can anyone hand over a tip?



As a reserve applicant you need to get a letter of recomendation from the unit(s) you want to join. So if you infantry as a priority put it down as your number 1, and get the letter from the unit and only from the unit. If what your asking is to switch trades a few years down the road there is no bearing of this listing now. If you become a wpns tech and decide to ask for an occupational transfer it will be a separate process down the line.


----------



## MJMeredith

Hey everyone!

I was in BMQ back in 2011 but had to leave at week 8 for family related issues. I'm back in the process now, and it sure seems to be going quickly! Timeline in my sig. Good luck to everyone out there; remember, be patient and keep living your regular life until you get that call


----------



## ND-2500

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> As a reserve applicant you need to get a letter of recomendation from the unit(s) you want to join. So if you infantry as a priority put it down as your number 1, and get the letter from the unit and only from the unit. If what your asking is to switch trades a few years down the road there is no bearing of this listing now. If you become a wpns tech and decide to ask for an occupational transfer it will be a separate process down the line.



Ahh alrighty, thank you for your help. I'll make sure to ask the unit I originally signed up for for that letter.


----------



## KerryBlue

ND-2500 said:
			
		

> Ahh alrighty, thank you for your help. I'll make sure to ask the unit I originally signed up for for that letter.



Well initially the unit will conduct a mini interview before they sign off on a letter.


----------



## BisP48

BisP48 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Traffic Tech
> Trade Choice 2: Supply Tech
> Trade Choice 3: Aerospace Control Operator
> Application Date (Online): Feb 20th 2014
> First Contact: Feb 24 2014
> CFAT: April 24 2014
> Medical: TBD
> Interview: TBD
> Merit Listed: TBD
> Position offered: TBD
> Sworn in: TBD
> BMQ: TBD



Update!!


----------



## verstrat10

Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: n/a
Trade Choice 3: n/a
Application Date: May 2013
First Contact: Sept 16 2013
Aptitude Test: Oct 12  2013
Interview: Oct 12 2013
Medical/ACS: Nov 21 2013
Merit listed: Jan 20 2014
Position Offered: Feb 26 2014
Enrollment/Swear in: Mar 14 2014
BMQ Begins: May 5 2014


----------



## DeadEye229

Recruiting Centre: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date (Online): August 2013
First Contact: Sept 2013
CFAT: Oct 1st, 2013
Medical: January 2014
Interview: Feb 24th, 2014
Merit Listed: Feb 25th, 2014
Position offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## FwuzzyWabbit

Recruting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Army Communication and Information Systems Specialist (ACISS)
Trade Choice 2: Electrical Distribution Technician
Trade Choice 3: Electrical Generating Systems Technician
Application Date: June 28 2013
First Contact: July 19 2013
Aptitude Test completed: July 23 2013
Medical completed: July 23 2013
Medical reply stating I don't meet Common Enrolment Medical Standard: November 15 2013
Medical meets Common Enrolment Medical Standard: February 21 2014 (Months of back and forth letters and doctor visits)
Interview completed: Scheduled March 20th 2014
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## JTobin

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer 
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soldier
Application Date: January 10th, 2014
First Contact: January 14th, 2014
CFAT: March 4th, 2014 *PASSED*
Medical : TBD
Interview: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## Urlte

Recruiting Centre: Victoria
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Infantry Soldier 
Trade choice 2: Combat Engineer 
Trade Choice 3: Construction Technician   
Applied: Aug 25, 2013
First contact: Aug 28, 2013
CFAT: Nov 27,2013 (Passed)
Medical: Nov 27, 2013 
Interview: Nov 27, 2013
Merit Listed: Feb 28, 2014
Position offered: 
Enrollment/swearing in: 
BMQ:


----------



## iMartineau

Recruiting Center: Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Trade Choice 2: Comm Research Operator
Application Date: November 22 2013
First Contact: November 26 2013
Aptitude Test: December 9 2013
Interview: February 6 2014
Medical: February 6 2014
Position Offered: March 10 2014, ACISS
Swearing In: March 27 2014
Basic Training Begins: April 28 2014


----------



## GiveMeYourPie

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton, ON
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech
Trade Choice 3: Supply Tech
Application Date: Started Jan 6 2014 online.
First Contact: February 13 2014 (Air Mail)
Aptitude Test: March 11 2014
Interview: April 9 2014
Medical: April 9 2014
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment/Swear in: TBD 
BMQ Begins: TBD

Just succeeded in doing my CFAT. It's pretty easy as long as you prepare for it. 

Anyone else here trying to get in September BMQ with The Royal Hamilton Light Infantry?


----------



## Canada1!

Recruiting Center: CFRC London
Regular/Reserve: RegF
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: MP
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Sept 2012
First Contact: Oct 2012
Aptitude Test: Nov 2010 (previous)
Interview: April 2013
Medical: Aug 2011 (previous)
MPAC: Nov 2014
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment/Swear in: TBD 
BMQ Begins: TBD


----------



## raoufhakam

My application process sample


----------



## blbenzies

Recruting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Med Tech
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: Sept. 2013
First Contact: Jan. 2014
CFAT completed : Exempt
Interview completed: March 2014
Medical Completed: Waiting
Merit Listed: Waiting
Position Offered: Waiting
Swear in: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting

Interview Tuesday! My broker said there is one position left for this fiscal year for Med Tech and she doesn't know anything for the coming up fiscal year. So nervous, hope my file gets to her in time!


----------



## KanD

-UPDATE-
Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: March 5, 2012
First Contact: April 25th, 2012
Aptitude Test: May 22nd, 2012
TSD: January 30th, 2013
Security forms (330-60) completed: August, 2013
Interview #1: March 3, 2014 (Engineering officer; passed interview and considered qualified for trade) 
*Interview #2: March 12, 2014 (Infantry reserves)*
Medical: March 3, 2014
*CFPFT: Scheduled for March 18, 2014*
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
Basic Training Begins:

After receiving an offer to pursue my PhD, I switched my application from regular forces to reserves on March 5th, 2014 . I decided that I still wanted to pursue a part-time career with the CF and applied as an NCM (infantry solider) with a regiment in Montreal.

Fingers crossed that I am still considered competent, and competitive, enough for consideration towards my new chosen trade.




			
				KanD said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
> Trade Choice 1: Engineering Officer
> Trade Choice 2: N/A
> Trade Choice 3: N/A
> Application Date: March 5, 2012
> First Contact: April 25th, 2012
> Aptitude Test: May 22nd, 2012
> TSD: January 30th, 2013
> Security forms (330-60) completed: August, 2013
> *Interview: Scheduled for March 3, 2014
> Medical: Scheduled for March 3, 2014*
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Enrollment/Swear in:
> Basic Training Begins:


----------



## lwake09

Got a call yesterday heading to BMQ for April 28th

Recruiting Centre: Victoria B.C.
Regular/Reserve: Reg.
Officer/ NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Weng Tech
Trade Choice 2: Bosn
Application Date: Sept. 1st, 2013
First Contact: Sept. 17th, 2013
CFAT: Nov. 13, 2013 (Passed)
Medical: Jan. 21st, 2014
Interview: Jan. 21st, 2014
Merit Listed: Feb 21st 2014
Position Offered: Weng Tech
Swearing In: March 27th, 2014
BMQ: April 28th, 2014
[/quote]


----------



## OblivionKnight

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Nursing Officer
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: December 2013
First Contact: December 2013
Aptitude Test: December 2012
Interview: January 2014
Medical: May 2013
Merit Listed: March 2014
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Rohandro

A few more days till selections, good luck to everyone and I hope you guys arent as nervous as me


----------



## PopeScope20

Selections? Soo with my merit listed near the end of feb I may get my call? Im dieing from even this short wait.


----------



## Rohandro

PopeScope20 said:
			
		

> Selections? Soo with my merit listed near the end of feb I may get my call? Im dieing from even this short wait.



Yeah selections for most jobs are on the 18th if youve been merit listed according to DAA, and hes like never wrong...ever


----------



## Sarah_H

Recruiting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Avionics Systems Tech
Trade Choice 2: Aviation Systems Tech
Trade Choice 3: Traffic Tech
Application Date: March 11th
First Contact: March 13th
Aptitude Test: April 8th
Interview: 
Medical: 
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## kanataguy1

Recruiting Center: ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: aviation systems tech
Trade Choice 2: air weapon system texh
Trade Choice 3: aerospace control operator
Application Date: october 
First Contact: november 2013
Aptitude Test: 
Tsd: march 13
Interview: 
Medical: 
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
Basic Training Begins:

I havent seen on this thread or others since its new, how long after the tsd did you get a call for the next part of the process?


----------



## KerryBlue

kanataguy1 said:
			
		

> I havent seen on this thread or others since its new, how long after the tsd did you get a call for the next part of the process?



The TSD is not new, it was implemented January 1st 2013. No one here can give you an exact this is how long you should expect to wait. Take a look at my signature, you will see I have been waiting 5 months. I wrote my CFAT/TSD in october and am still waiting. There is no concrete answer as to how long


----------



## cfournier

Recruiting Center: Hamilton, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Application Date: Oct 2012
First Contact: Oct 2012
Aptitude Test: April 30th 2013
Interview: June 16th 2013
Medical: June 16th 2013
Merit listed: Feb 2nd 2014
Position Offered: Med Tech March 10th 2014
Enrollment/Swear in: Mar 31st 2014 
BMQ Begins: Apr 28 2014


----------



## Johngalt24

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer - ROTP
Trade Choice 1: Int O
Trade Choice 2: MARS
Trade Choice 3: Logistics
Application Date (Online): Oct 2013
First Contact: Nov 2013
CFAT: Jan 7 2014
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ: TBD

Was rejected from ROTP, decided to just go NCM:

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NES op
Trade Choice 2: Comms Research op
Trade Choice 3: NCI op
Application Date (updated at CFRC): March 2014
First Contact: awaiting regarding updated application
CFAT: Jan 7 2014
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## bhmve

Just thought I would update just before "selections" for a few trades beings...
Good luck to everyone who is waiting. This has been a 10 month application here. I really hope this is it this time! 
Funny thing is, I decided to join the CF because I heard they were in need of AVN Techs. As a Helicopter Mechanic, I thought this would be a smooth process since I have experience and "credentials." Well, I thought wrong. Just keep this in mind when you feel your application is taking a long time.  

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVN Tech.
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: CFVRC Submitted July 1st
First Contact: September 20 2013
Aptitude Test:November 5 2013
PT Test: November 5 2013
Interview: November 13 2013
Medical: November 5 2013
Merit Listed: February 10 2014
Position Offered: Pending...
Enrollment/Swear in: Pending...
BMQ Begins: Pending...


----------



## Peter.G

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM *(CFAEP)*
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence Operator
Trade Choice 3: Military Police
Application Date (Online): Mar 17th, 2014
First Contact: TBD
CFAT: TBD
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ: TBD

_Note: I had a previous "mini-interview" with recruiter in Feb 2011. He had told me to attend school then come back, as I had only met minimal requirements._


----------



## Pinggew

Would like to wish you all luck in the next week or two as calls go out to NCM applicants. I am sure you all are just as anxious as me.


----------



## JoeDos

I too would like to wish all of the NCM applicants luck, and for those whom are still waiting like me to get scheduled for our medicals/interviews hopefully they happen soon! For me Steward is currently in demand and still has positions open for this fiscal year, but luck has not been on my side I hope that changes soon.


----------



## MacIssac

J_M_J_D said:
			
		

> I too would like to wish all of the NCM applicants luck, and for those whom are still waiting like me to get scheduled for our medicals/interviews hopefully they happen soon! For me Steward is currently in demand and still has positions open for this fiscal year, but luck has not been on my side I hope that changes soon.


Do not worry I am in the same boat lol i had a date for medical and interview set in April but the cancelled the same day. I keep my phone glued to me for the phone call.  :nod: Good Luck everyone


----------



## Brandonfw

I just completed my Interview last week, and my medical yesterday morning. Passed both. Was told my application is competitive, and that I am medically fit as well. I just have to go to a optometrist on Friday for a better screening of my eyes, and have them fill out a paper I was given. Too bad they don't reimburse you haha. Although they said it is common for applicants who have a V3 for their vision. I have an appointment made for the optometrist at Walmart this Friday, which is only $80.00 and another $20.00 on top of that for them to fill out the paper...

Good luck to those who are still waiting! I am finally, after over a year of trying to complete the paper work and processing, and to just wait for that call!


----------



## AshleyDawn

My Application process has been a bit complicated, because I originally applied when I lived in St. John's, but have since moved to Halifax, so there were major delays on my part. 
I have been in the CF before, and was told that  because of this, things should go a bit quicker. 

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Application Date: May 2013
First Contact: January 2014 (was delayed due to me moving, having to transfer file, etc)
Aptitude Test: Exempted (completed in 2003)
Interview:
Medical:
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
BMQ Begins:


----------



## FwuzzyWabbit

Recruting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Army Communication and Information Systems Specialist (ACISS)
Trade Choice 2: Electrical Distribution Technician - Told MCC isn't my main choice and was scrapped
Trade Choice 3: Electrical Generating Systems Technician - Told MCC isn't my main choice and was scrapped
Application Date: June 28 2013
First Contact: July 19 2013
Aptitude Test completed: July 23 2013
Medical completed: July 23 2013
Medical reply stating I don't meet Common Enrolment Medical Standard: November 15 2013
Medical meets Common Enrolment Medical Standard: February 21 2014 (Months of back and forth letters and doctor visits)
Interview completed: March 20th 2014, told I was an average applicant and would be merit listed after my background check and reference calls
Merit Listed: Waiting
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## AshleyDawn

Just a quick update on mine:

I ended up sending an email regarding my application (applied the end of January at the CFRC Halifax, and hadn't heard anything since), and received back a very thorough email on the status of my application- so for anyone wondering what's going on, and if you haven't heard anything in awhile, try sending them an email.  :nod:

Apparently mine is being held up because they are waiting for someone to do a Prior Learning Assessment, and they need to review my previous service to determine where to put me in regards to training.


----------



## Amanda winter

Recruiting Center: hamilton
Regular/Reserve: regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: med tech
Trade Choice 2: medical lab tech
Trade Choice 3: med radiation tech
Application Date: feb, 10
First Contact: march 20
Aptitude Test: April 15
Interview: 
Medical: 
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered:Enrollment/Swear in:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Amazon

An update on my application today. Had both my interview and medical and was happy with the outcome of both. Had to change pilot because of my eyesight but other than that a great experience. Have to get some additional medical notes in and I was told I will be merit listed. I'm going to contact them again though once they're in so I know that's actually the case. Good luck to everyone else in their application process. My recruiter told me that May 5th BMOQ is a possibility so long as everything goes smoothly. Here's to hoping.


Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Air Combat Systems Officer
Trade Choice 2: MARS Officer
Trade Choice 3: Aerospace Control Officer
Application Date: May 2013
First Contact: June 2013
Aptitude Test: February 2014
Interview: March 24 2014
Medical:  March 24 2014
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered:Enrollment/Swear in: TBD
Basic Training Begins: TBD


----------



## MacIssac

Congrats, glad to hear things are at least moving forward in Hamilton lol I hear some intense wait times for other recruitment centers from other applicants but of course every application is different.


----------



## O_beaudoin

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Application Date: 3 December 2013
First Contact: 6 December 2013
Aptitude Test: 13 January 2014
Interview: 12 February 2014
Medical: 12 February 2014
Merit Listed: 12 February 2014
Position Offered: Infantry
Enrollment/Swear in: 28 march 2014
BMQ Begins: 26 april 2014


----------



## KerryBlue

O_beaudoin said:
			
		

> Application Date: 3 December 2013
> Position Offered: Infantry
> Enrollment/Swear in: 28 march 2014
> BMQ Begins: 26 april 2014



Wow, you sir had an incredibly fast application process. Congratulations...


----------



## O_beaudoin

Thank you KerryBlue!


----------



## Winter727

O_beaudoin said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Application Date: 3 December 2013
> First Contact: 6 December 2013
> Aptitude Test: 13 January 2014
> Interview: 12 February 2014
> Medical: 12 February 2014
> Merit Listed: 12 February 2014
> Position Offered: Infantry
> Enrollment/Swear in: 28 march 2014
> BMQ Begins: 26 april 2014




Thats actually awesome, congratulations and all the best.


----------



## O_beaudoin

Thank you Winter727! All the best for you too


----------



## Rohandro

O_beaudoin said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Application Date: 3 December 2013
> First Contact: 6 December 2013
> Aptitude Test: 13 January 2014
> Interview: 12 February 2014
> Medical: 12 February 2014
> Merit Listed: 12 February 2014
> Position Offered: Infantry
> Enrollment/Swear in: 28 march 2014
> BMQ Begins: 26 april 2014



Holy crap congratulations and good luck


----------



## O_beaudoin

Thank you Rohandro


----------



## raoufhakam

Update:
Had medical 1 & 2 and inteview yesterday all went fine
Passed PT / fitness test today
Now what? (Reserve)


----------



## JoeDos

raoufhakam said:
			
		

> Update:
> Had medical 1 & 2 and inteview yesterday all went fine
> Passed PT / fitness test today
> Now what? (Reserve)



WOW what a quick process...... Now you wait to be merit listed, and then contacted for your trade.


----------



## jurskinator

Just got an offer this morning, update!

Recruiting Center: Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Logo
Application Date: Sep 2013
First Contact: Oct 1 2013
Aptitude Test: Oct 12  2013
Interview: Oct 12 2013
Medical/ACS: Dec 15 2013
Merit listed: Feb 3 2014
Position Offered: March 25 2014
Enrollment/Swear in: March 27 2014
BMQ Begins: May 5 2014


----------



## KerryBlue

J_M_J_D said:
			
		

> WOW what a quick process...... Now you wait to be merit listed, and then contacted for your trade.



Reserve processing is usually much faster as they(the units) are the ones who do the majority of it. If their are spots to fill, and they want you, you will be in and out in a jiffy


----------



## Teamellis22

Cheers to all who got the call.


----------



## SJantzi

O_beaudoin said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Application Date: 3 December 2013
> First Contact: 6 December 2013
> Aptitude Test: 13 January 2014
> Interview: 12 February 2014
> Medical: 12 February 2014
> Merit Listed: 12 February 2014
> Position Offered: Infantry
> Enrollment/Swear in: 28 march 2014
> BMQ Begins: 26 april 2014



Wow very impressive! Best of luck to you!


----------



## O_beaudoin

Thank you SJantzi


----------



## MilitaryWife2Bee

Recruiting Center: Kingston 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Vehicle Technician

Application Date: March 24, 2014
First Contact: March 26, 2014
Test Dates Confirmed: 
Tests Completed: 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:

Will Keep Updated. This is my Husbands so far. We were not expecting a contact so soon.


----------



## Jordan10

Recruiting centre : Hamilton
Reg/reserves: reg
Officer/ncm: ncm
Trade choice : infantry
Application date : August 2013
First contact: sept 2013
CFAT: sept 13 2013
Interview/medical: oct 31 2013
Merit listed: Jan 27 2014
Position offered: tbd
BMQ: tbd



Been quite the wait but onto the final step! Waiting for that call haha. Congrats to those that have been selected so far.


----------



## Mab163

- UPDATE - 

Finally, after a second attempt, I passed the Aircrew Selection!!

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer DEO
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2 & 3 : None
Application Date: August 20, 2013
First Contact: September 9, 2013
Second Contact: November 20, 2013: visit to RC to complete paperwork
Aptitude Test: January 2006
Interview: February 6, 2014
Medical: June 2013
ACS: March 24-26, 2014. Successful.
Merit Listed: X
Position Offered: X
Enrollment/Swear in: X
Basic Training Begins: X


----------



## Brandonfw

Mab163 said:
			
		

> - UPDATE -
> 
> Finally, after a second attempt, I passed the Aircrew Selection!!
> 
> Recruiting Center: Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot
> Trade Choice 2 & 3 : None
> Application Date: August 20, 2013
> First Contact: September 9, 2013
> Second Contact: November 20, 2013: visit to RC to complete paperwork
> Aptitude Test: January 2006
> Interview: February 6, 2014
> Medical: June 2013
> ACS: March 24-26, 2014. Successful.
> Merit Listed: X
> Position Offered: X
> Enrollment/Swear in: X
> Basic Training Begins: X



Congrats!!!  ;D


----------



## Mab163

Brandonfw said:
			
		

> Congrats!!!  ;D



Thanks a lot! Now I just need to receive an offer


----------



## MilitaryWife2Bee

MilitaryWife2Bee said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Kingston
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Vehicle Technician
> 
> Application Date: March 24, 2014
> First Contact: March 26, 2014
> CFAT: April 30th 2014
> Test Dates Confirmed:
> Tests Completed:
> Position Offered:
> Basic Training Begins:
> 
> Will Keep Updated. This is my Husbands so far. We were not expecting a contact so soon.


----------



## MacIssac

if you need links to practise CFAT tests let me know


----------



## kylepenn

MacIssac said:
			
		

> if you need links to practise CFAT tests let me know


if you can post a few links for the CFAT that would be great and to clarify you have to get 18/50 to pass? does this links info look correct? http://www.lornescots.ca/army/documents/testing-aptitude-test.pdf


----------



## Goose15

kylepenn said:
			
		

> if you can post a few links for the CFAT that would be great and to clarify you have to get 18/50 to pass? does this links info look correct? http://www.lornescots.ca/army/documents/testing-aptitude-test.pdf



To answer your question I have 4 things:

1) Yes, that is the CFAT. The same information is on Forces.ca as well.

2) There are many threads about the CFAT. If you want to get such information from a specific person, PM them. It will save you hassle about "not reading or searching" and prevent repeat posts.

3) There is no such thing as a "pass" for the CFAT. The CFAT is a test that uses percentiles and you have to be above the percentile required for your occupation and/or role. No one can tell you what a "pass" is, as that can [and has] changed.

4) Do not ask about the passing grade as that will not make you competitive. Scoring as high as possible will make you competitive.

Good luck!


----------



## Peter.G

Peter.G said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM *(CFAEP)*
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
> Trade Choice 2: Intelligence Operator
> Trade Choice 3: Military Police
> Application Date (Online): Mar 17th, 2014
> First Contact: Apr 1st, 2014
> CFAT: TBD
> Medical: TBD
> Interview: TBD
> Merit Listed: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> Sworn in: TBD
> BMQ: TBD
> 
> _Note: I had a previous "mini-interview" with recruiter in Feb 2011. He had told me to attend school then come back, as I had only met minimal requirements._


----------



## kse.bolla

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 3: Military Police
Application Date (Online): Mar 27, 2014
First Contact: March 27, 2014
Second Contact: March 28, 2014
CFAT: April 3, 2014
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: MP (Military Police)
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: October 2011 (Online)
CFAT Completed : June 2012
Interview completed: July 2012
Medical Completed: July 2012 
Merit listed: Oct 2012

***
Medical & TSD-PI Completed: January 2013
New Interview Completed: February 2013
Merit-listed: February 2013
MPAC: Nov. 19-21 2013 (unsuitable)

***
Updated trade choices as of February 2014

Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: Supply Tech
Trade Choice 3:
Interview for RMS Clerk & Supp Tech Completed: March 31, 2014 (waiver pending for RMS Clerk)
Medical Completed: March 31, 2014
Merit-listed:
Position offered:
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins:


Not having been successful with MP was difficult, but life is all about how we handle our failures. 'Selected two additional trades I was interested in, the interviews went very well for both of them and hopefully some good news will come shortly.


----------



## legalrec

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Legal Officer
Online Application: March 12, 2014
First contact: March 14, 2014
CFAT: April 3, 2014
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
JAG Board Interview: --
Position(s) offered: --
Enrollment/swearing in: --
BMOQ: --

In case anyone else is applying for officer in Hamilton, just FYI, I was informed that Pilots are getting priority so the wait _may_ be lengthy.


----------



## DAA

LegalApp said:
			
		

> Trade Choice 1: Legal Officer
> Online Application: March 12, 2014
> First contact: March 14, 2014
> CFAT: April 3, 2014
> 
> In case anyone else is applying for officer in Hamilton, just FYI, I was informed that Pilots are getting priority so the wait _may_ be lengthy.



And I will add on to that "Counsellor", that your wait may very well be much much longer.  Given your occupation choice, you are subject to a totally different process than that of a regular ROTP or DEO Officer applicant who is applying for a non "specialized" occupation, or did they not explain that to you?

Nevertheless, good luck!


----------



## legalrec

Haha, no they sure didn't.  However, I have been advised by someone else that went through the process that I should expect a 1.5-2 year wait.  So I'm fine with that.  I have a job for the time being and could probably use the time to get into shape.

What, if I may ask, is the extra required beyond the JAG interview?

I heard the board only sits once per year, is that accurate?


----------



## DAA

LegalApp said:
			
		

> Haha, no they sure didn't.  However, I have been advised by someone else that went through the process that I should expect a 1.5-2 year wait.  So I'm fine with that.  I have a job for the time being and could probably use the time to get into shape.
> 
> What, if I may ask, is the extra required beyond the JAG interview?
> 
> I heard the board only sits once per year, is that accurate?



Besides the fact that "specialized" occupations are now subject to and required to write both the CFAT and TSD, which sometimes is a, shall we say, stumbling block at times.  When was the last time you did or used Gr 10 Math (Fractions, Algebra, Trig, etc) or Gr 10 English (Grammar).  May sound simple, but you'd be surprised how fast you lose those talents the longer you are out of High School/University.

After that brutal round of testing Counsellor and provided you meet those requirements, you will then be subject to a "discovery" at your local CFRC.  The results of the discovery will be used to provide a "short list" and you only get to the JAG interview, if you happen to make that list.  First impressions are lasting ones.

Definitely not an easy process.  So you make it to the JAG interview, you need to start exercising/working out at a rather rigorous pace, cause now it's all up to the Judge to decide the outcome of your case.   

Cause if you make it past the Judge, you're going straight to General Population (BMOQ) and you had best be in shape when you get there!


----------



## legalrec

Ok so I'm passed stumbling block A.  I had my CFAT and TSD and was advised that I passed.  I did prep after a thorough reading of these forums (thank goodness because the math would have done me in).  I was told my interview will take some time as they're prioritizing pilots.  "Don't quit your job yet..."  Haha.  They were actually exceptionally helpful and warm in the Hamilton office.  I've seen some people complain about the attitude of the recruiters, but I watched them answer every question in a polite and patient manner to each person that came through the door or called.


----------



## JoeDos

I managed to get a hold of my file manager yesterday, I am still in the Reliability Screening portion and once that clears I will be contacted to do my Medical/Interview.


----------



## Kevin26

Booked for medical and interview! So much anticipation!

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: NCS Eng Officer
Trade Choice 2: Int Officer
Trade Choice 3: -
Online Application: January 15, 2014
First Contact: January 17, 2014
CFAT: February 24, 2014
Medical: Booked - April 28, 2014
Interview: Booked - April 28, 2014
Merit listed: TBD 
Position offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
BMOQ: TBD


----------



## JoeDos

Kevin26 said:
			
		

> Booked for medical and interview! So much anticipation!
> 
> Recruiting Centre: CFRC Hamilton
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: NCS Eng Officer
> Trade Choice 2: Int Officer
> Trade Choice 3: -
> Online Application: January 15, 2014
> First Contact: January 17, 2014
> CFAT: February 24, 2014
> Medical: Booked - April 28, 2014
> Interview: Booked - April 28, 2014
> Merit listed: TBD
> Position offered: TBD
> Swearing in: TBD
> BMOQ: TBD



Heck YA Congrats! Maybe I will be contacted soon to do my medical/interview. I had finished my CFAT the day after yours.


----------



## legalrec

J_M_J_D said:
			
		

> Heck YA Congrats! Maybe I will be contacted soon to do my medical/interview. I had finished my CFAT the day after yours.



I hope for your sake that's the case, although I suspect it's a total crapshoot and will depend on the demand for the job and the recruiting centre.  Do you know if your trade choices are open right now?  Maybe DAA can help with that.  Are they all open now because it's post-April 1?  I've heard the lists on forces.gc.ca are never accurate.


----------



## JoeDos

LegalApp said:
			
		

> I hope for your sake that's the case, although I suspect it's a total crapshoot and will depend on the demand for the job and the recruiting centre.  Do you know if your trade choices are open right now?  Maybe DAA can help with that.  Are they all open now because it's post-April 1?  I've heard the lists on forces.gc.ca are never accurate.



From what DAA has told me Steward is in-demand and well my recruiting center is really really slow compared to others apparently.


----------



## legalrec

Well good luck anyhow!


----------



## RectorCR

I just thought I'd share this phone call I made today. 

I called up and asked for an update as I do about once a month. My file manager asks me to hold on a second like usual while she looks at my file. This time is taking a lot longer than usual however, after about 3-4 minutes she asks me to wait a little longer while she gets some papers together. At this point I'm beaming because I think an offer just landed on their desk and shes going to tell me over the phone. She comes back a few minutes later and says that my security clearance went through and the Cpt. signed off on it yesterday...

So at this point I'm a little underwhelmed and confused and ask about what that means. She tells me that that's all I need to get merit listed.

Keep in mind that I was merit listed LAST May... 

This leads into a several minute back and forth about whether I was merit listed or not. 
Finally she looks back to my file from May 2013 and sees that I was indeed merit listed but was taken off in January to be put back on around nowish for a reason I'm still not clear about. 

All in all it's about par for the course so I'll continue to hurry up and wait


----------



## Goose15

RectorCR said:
			
		

> I just thought I'd share this phone call I made today.
> 
> I called up and asked for an update as I do about once a month. My file manager asks me to hold on a second like usual while she looks at my file. This time is taking a lot longer than usual however, after about 3-4 minutes she asks me to wait a little longer while she gets some papers together. At this point I'm beaming because I think an offer just landed on their desk and shes going to tell me over the phone. She comes back a few minutes later and says that my security clearance went through and the Cpt. signed off on it yesterday...
> 
> So at this point I'm a little underwhelmed and confused and ask about what that means. She tells me that that's all I need to get merit listed.
> 
> Keep in mind that I was merit listed LAST May...
> 
> This leads into a several minute back and forth about whether I was merit listed or not.
> Finally she looks back to my file from May 2013 and sees that I was indeed merit listed but was taken off in January to be put back on around nowish for a reason I'm still not clear about.
> 
> All in all it's about par for the course so I'll continue to hurry up and wait



Question of interest: Would the confusion simply have been caused by your addition of pilot, which was added much after your initial merit listing? Or have you yet to complete ACS?

Either way glad to hear things were sorted out


----------



## Sarah_H

--Update--
Recruiting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Avionics Systems Tech
Trade Choice 2: Aviation Systems Tech
Trade Choice 3: Traffic Tech
Application Date (online): March 11th
First Contact: March 13th
Aptitude Test: April 8th PASSED!
Interview: Waiting...
Medical: Waiting...
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## RectorCR

Goose15 said:
			
		

> Question of interest: Would the confusion simply have been caused by your addition of pilot, which was added much after your initial merit listing? Or have you yet to complete ACS?
> 
> Either way glad to hear things were sorted out



No it wasn't that, that was the first thing I asked actually.


----------



## DeadEye229

Recruiting Centre: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date (Online): August, 2013
First Contact: Sept 9, 2013
CFAT: October 1st, 2013
Medical: January 2014
Interview: Feb 28,2014
Merit Listed: feb 29, 2014
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## sunny1994

Recruiting Centre: newwest
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date (Online): march, 2014
First Contact: april, 2014
CFAT: may 1, 2014
Medical: tbd 2014
Interview: tbd,2014
Merit Listed: tbd, 2014
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ: TBD

when will I get in if everything goes accordingly?
was also wondering, my medical expired because I just turned 19 and it was under my parents before do I need medical to get into the army?


----------



## PMedMoe

sunny1994 said:
			
		

> when will I get in if everything goes accordingly?
> was also wondering, my medical expired because I just turned 19 and it was under my parents before do I need medical to get into the army?



1)  No one can tell you that.

2)  Yes, the military does a medical.  Doesn't matter if you've had one before or not.


----------



## sunny1994

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> 1)  No one can tell you that.
> 
> 2)  Yes, the military does a medical.  Doesn't matter if you've had one before or not.



thanks man, I was so stressed out because my medical insurance expired recently and I hadn't renewed it yet and I was afraid the army wouldn't accept me with no medical insurance


----------



## Ulauma

Recruting Center: Oshawa, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Field Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: February 10th, 2014
First Contact: February 12th, 2014
CFAT: February 25th, 2014
Medical: May 2014
Interview: TBD 

Originally had my medical scheduled for end of April, but I had to reschedule almost a month later because I have deep tissue tearing in my ankle and I don't think they'd be to happy with me showing up to a medical with a pretty badly injured ankle. Unfortunate! But, I'm looking forward to doing the medical.


----------



## Treemoss

sunny1994 said:
			
		

> thanks man, I was so stressed out because my medical insurance expired recently and I hadn't renewed it yet and I was afraid the army wouldn't accept me with no medical insurance



The military doesn't care if you're insured or anything lol. They give you insurance when you eventually get in.


----------



## KerryBlue

Treemoss said:
			
		

> The military doesn't care if you're insured or anything lol. They give you insurance when you eventually get in.




You do realize that everyone does not get in right? It is not a guaranteed job for everyone who applies, which seems to be a common attitude on here. Maybe he should look at getting medical insurance just for himself, so you know if something bad happens he's covered.


----------



## Treemoss

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> You do realize that everyone does not get in right? It is not a guaranteed job for everyone who applies, which seems to be a common attitude on here. Maybe he should look at getting medical insurance just for himself, so you know if something bad happens he's covered.



I realize that, I didn't say he would or wouldn't, just eventually or one day. I don't think someone wants to hear another person tell them they'll never get in. Besides, he may make it. Whether he chooses to get medical insurance is up to him, doesn't reflect what so ever on your app.


----------



## Ulauma

Spoke to my recruiting officer, medical is booked for April 29th. As long as I can walk they said I'm fine. Also still under parents insurance as I'm not 21 yet. 

Recruting Center: Oshawa, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Field Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: February 10th, 2014
First Contact: February 12th, 2014
CFAT: February 25th, 2014
Medical: April 29th, 2014
Interview: TBD


----------



## JoeDos

Ulauma said:
			
		

> Spoke to my recruiting officer, medical is booked for April 29th. As long as I can walk they said I'm fine. Also still under parents insurance as I'm not 21 yet.
> 
> Recruting Center: Oshawa, Ontario
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Field Artillery
> Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: February 10th, 2014
> First Contact: February 12th, 2014
> CFAT: February 25th, 2014
> Medical: April 29th, 2014
> Interview: TBD



Lucky, good luck and hope that you can pass it!


----------



## Pinggew

After the most painful year in my life I finally got my job offer today! Basic starts June 16th


----------



## KerryBlue

WesMurray said:
			
		

> After the most painful year in my life I finally got my job offer today! Basic starts June 16th




Congrats, and good luck at St. Jean


----------



## cwatson91

WesMurray congrats! What trade are you going for? I just got the call for my mpac which starts in early May, hoping that if I make it I'll be starting basic the time as you


----------



## Pinggew

My offer was for marine engineer.


----------



## cwatson91

Okay great I was hoping it was an Ncm trade, thanks


----------



## aquaholic75

Just got the call today and I have my medical and interview scheduled for Monday the 28th. Excited to be at this stage of the process.


----------



## DAA

cwatson91 said:
			
		

> WesMurray congrats! What trade are you going for? I just got the call for my mpac which starts in early May, hoping that if I make it I'll be starting basic the time as you



If your doing MPAC in early May, you're no where near close to starting basic.  You first have to get through MPAC and then you are back to waiting.......


----------



## PMedMoe

cwatson91 said:
			
		

> Okay great I was hoping it was an Ncm trade, thanks



Did you look at WesMurray's info?  Marine Engineer _is_ an NCM trade.


See, there's that whole "attention to detail" thing, folks....    :nod:


----------



## cwatson91

Yea well it was easier ask him (since he was online ) rather than searching through how ever many post


----------



## PMedMoe

cwatson91 said:
			
		

> Yea well it was easier ask him (since he was online ) rather than searching through how ever many post



It's in his signature block....   :


----------



## cwatson91

Good to know


----------



## RectorCR

I just got the call.
Holy crap. 
I swear in on May 1st and fly out May 3rd.
Infantry Officer.


----------



## Rohandro

RectorCR said:
			
		

> I just got the call.
> Holy crap.
> I swear in on May 1st and fly out May 3rd.
> Infantry Officer.



Congratulations  what CFRC are you with btw?


----------



## RectorCR

Rohandro said:
			
		

> Congratulations  what CFRC are you with btw?



Halifax.


----------



## Rohandro

RectorCR said:
			
		

> Halifax.



I assume they are a bit faster over there eh


----------



## tomgoetz

Got a call to schedule medical today so here's an update

Recruiting Center: Barrie, ON.
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech
Trade Choice 3: Vehicle Tech (Added April 24, 2014)
Application Date: August 12, 2013
First Contact: October 28, 2013
CFAT Date: November 19, 2013
Physical Test: N/A
Medical Test: - April 30, 2014
Interview: -
Merit Listed: -
Postion Offered: -
Swear In Ceremony: -
Basic Training Begins: -
Position: -


----------



## RectorCR

Rohandro said:
			
		

> I assume they are a bit faster over there eh



If you consider a 560 day wait short, then yeah lol.
Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Mab163

RectorCR said:
			
		

> I just got the call.
> Holy crap.
> I swear in on May 1st and fly out May 3rd.
> Infantry Officer.



Congratulations!

Glad to hear that some people are still loaded on BMOQ. Keeping my fingers crossed to receive a call too for BMOQ in May :


----------



## Downhiller229

Recruiting Center: Moncton NB/Edmonton AB.
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: February 2012
First Contact: June 2012
CFAT Date: August 28 2012
Medical Test: August 28 2012
Interview: August 28 2012
Aircrew Selection: December 3rd 2012

- Application Closed, too tall.

Commercial Pilot License - May - October 2013
September 2013 CFRC sent me to Winnipeg to check if I was in fact too tall (Not too tall)
Re-Medical/Interview: November 2013
Merit Listed: Feb 2014
Postion Offered: April 25th 2014
Swear In Ceremony: May 2nd 2014
Basic Training Begins: May 12th 2014

This hilarious comedy of an application finally came to a positive end for me  Hope to see some of you out there!


----------



## Traintosucceed

I got a call last Wednesday to come to my local CFRC and do a second medical. I showed up Thursday and completed the medical. I was then informed I was scheduled for a second interview, which I also completed. At the end of this interview I was told I had a good chance of getting a job position offer early as Tuesday ( I may or may not have seen a computer screen stating that I was to be given a job offer as soon as my paperwork was updated and processed as well, if everything was good).

Here comes the odd part. To the best of my knowledge and that of those involved that day I was told everything was in good standing. However I've yet to have any contact from my CFRC. I've emailed two different email addresses, the general inquiry and the other of an officer (who conducted my first interview), without any response. I'm beginning to worry something may have went wrong and I don't want to miss this opportunity. Has anyone else had an experience like this or similar to it?


----------



## JoeDos

Still no scheduled date for neither my medical nor interview.... I have a feeling the recruiting centre is severely understaffed considering this was listed on Forces.ca "Please note that due to administrative requirements our Recruiting Centre will be closed 29 Apr 2014."


----------



## DAA

Downhiller229 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Moncton NB/Edmonton AB.
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: February 2012
> First Contact: June 2012
> CFAT Date: August 28 2012
> Medical Test: August 28 2012
> Interview: August 28 2012
> Aircrew Selection: December 3rd 2012
> 
> - Application Closed, too tall.
> 
> Commercial Pilot License - May - October 2013
> September 2013 CFRC sent me to Winnipeg to check if I was in fact too tall (Not too tall)
> Re-Medical/Interview: November 2013
> Merit Listed: Feb 2014
> Postion Offered: April 25th 2014
> Swear In Ceremony: May 2nd 2014
> Basic Training Begins: May 12th 2014
> 
> This hilarious comedy of an application finally came to a positive end for me  Hope to see some of you out there!



Ah, the unfortunate byproduct of using the wrong "chair" for measurements.         :facepalm:

Nevertheless, glad to hear things worked out for you!!!


----------



## Downhiller229

DAA said:
			
		

> Ah, the unfortunate byproduct of using the wrong "chair" for measurements.         :facepalm:
> 
> Nevertheless, glad to hear things worked out for you!!!



So the trip to Winnipeg was them going "oops"? I wish I had known that before I got a license... Oh well, you don't choose your journey. Everything happens for a reason and I'm almost glad I didn't get in in 2012, I had great experiences in between then and now. 

Cheers.


----------



## DAA

Downhiller229 said:
			
		

> So the trip to Winnipeg was them going "oops"? I wish I had known that before I got a license... Oh well, you don't choose your journey. Everything happens for a reason and I'm almost glad I didn't get in in 2012, I had great experiences in between then and now.
> 
> Cheers.



I'm sure you weren't the only one.


----------



## aquaholic75

Just had my medical and interview. Passed the interview and just have to get my doctor to sign off on my blood pressure since it was a little elevated when they took it at my medical (normal thing he said).  Asked the med tech if everything else was good and he said all was good as far as he was concerned now it gets sent to the RMO FOR his/her rubber stamped approval


----------



## lelliott

Just received my call today for MARS Officer!!


----------



## Marchog

My file was sent for presec a bit less than two weeks ago after the frustrating process of getting a UK Police check. I've pretty much given up all hope of making it into a summer reserve BMQ course, unless someone in Ottawa performs some minor miracles. Yeah yeah, "hurry up and wait" and all that (wasn't expecting anything better), but it still sucks.

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Unit: 32nd (Reserve) Field Regiment, RCA
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Contact Interview: September 19, 2013
Application Date: November 20, 2013
First Contact: December 5, 2013
CFAT: - December 12, 2013 (passed)
PT Test: - January 7, 2014 (passed)
Interview: - January 9, 2014
Medical - January 14, 2014 (passed)
Pre-Sec - Waiting, submitted April 16
Position Offered: -
BMQ Begins: -


----------



## legalrec

Do you mind if I ask why you needed to do a police check in England?  I lived there about four years ago and was under apparently the false impression that detailed background checks weren't required for certain countries.  What did you need to do to get the police check?


----------



## Marchog

I didn't need one for England. I _did_ need one for Wales though.  ;D

Anyway, I think it was due to how recent it was (within the past five years or something like that). Some of the CFRC staff seemed to think I wouldn't need one until they saw that I had gotten back from there less than a year ago.


----------



## legalrec

Marchog said:
			
		

> I didn't need one for England. I _did_ need one for Wales though.  ;D



Haha, my apologies.  I just assumed everyone else in the UK besides the English would be trustworthy.  I mean really, what kind of bad things can you even get up to in Wales?  Sheep-tipping?  Public kindness?

Well I guess I fall somewhere in between those times.  We'll see.  At the rate my application is currently being processed, I'll exceed the 10 year time frame.


----------



## sk115

Anyone know if the Canadian forces will contact you regardless you are qualified or not, feels like i been waiting for nothing. I did contact them several times but all they say is to wait.


----------



## Marchog

> Anyone know if the Canadian forces will contact you regardless you are qualified or not, feels like i been waiting for nothing. I did contact them several times but all they say is to wait.


According to my recruiter, they probably won't (especially for reserve applicants) and it's best to keep calling them. 



> Haha, my apologies.  I just assumed everyone else in the UK besides the English would be trustworthy.  I mean really, what kind of bad things can you even get up to in Wales?  Sheep-tipping?  Public kindness?


Vehicular murder, child abduction and wearing criminally cheesy daffodil hats seemed the preferred local activities when I was there, but there's that too.  :-X


----------



## blbenzies

Just got my offer!!


----------



## sk115

Marchog said:
			
		

> According to my recruiter, they probably won't (especially for reserve applicants) and it's best to keep calling them.
> Vehicular murder, child abduction and wearing criminally cheesy daffodil hats seemed the preferred local activities when I was there, but there's that too.  :-X



That sucks... im trying to get into ncm i took the cfat on late January and the recruiter said i was qualified for all the ncm programs. still waiting for them to call me for medical and interviews. Also i made some mistakes on my personnel screening document but i went back to fixed it would that be a part of the delay problem? this was like more than a month ago. I asked the recruiter when will i hear back from them and they said within a month...


----------



## Treemoss

I think because you made a mistake on the screening stuff, they have to redo the screening again on you. Sucks, but tough it out. Which RC you in?


----------



## KerryBlue

sk115 said:
			
		

> That sucks... im trying to get into ncm i took the cfat on late January and the recruiter said i was qualified for all the ncm programs. still waiting for them to call me for medical and interviews. Also i made some mistakes on my personnel screening document but i went back to fixed it would that be a part of the delay problem? this was like more than a month ago. I asked the recruiter when will i hear back from them and they said within a month...



I wrote the CFAT in October and am still waiting...its all part of the process.


----------



## Treemoss

I'm starting to wonder if selection choices affect your application...


----------



## KerryBlue

Treemoss said:
			
		

> I'm starting to wonder if selection choices affect your application...



More then likely, however lots of things can affect it, and it really is case by case...


----------



## JoeDos

Well we know ROTP is currently Priority, and that seems to be getting most if not all the attention currently. I know that my trade is in-demand and probably has Hundreds of positions open but there is probably way more important trades that are in-demand.


----------



## legalrec

sk115 said:
			
		

> That sucks... im trying to get into ncm i took the cfat on late January and the recruiter said i was qualified for all the ncm programs. still waiting for them to call me for medical and interviews. Also i made some mistakes on my personnel screening document but i went back to fixed it would that be a part of the delay problem? this was like more than a month ago. I asked the recruiter when will i hear back from them and they said within a month...





			
				Treemoss said:
			
		

> I'm starting to wonder if selection choices affect your application...



For sure they do... I spoke with a recruiter at CFRC Hamilton and was told that ROTP, Medical and Dental officers were priority.  Everyone else would have to wait for an unknown time for their interviews and medicals (she said maybe next month or the month after).  

I would think if your trade choice is oversaturated or there is no rush to get you through (ie selection date dependent) then I think you wait.  It will happen.  As many people here have said the wait can be very, very long.  However, there are some trades that get people through within a couple of months.  Depends on the trade, the time of year, and your recruiting centre.  I had been told my trade was in demand, just not in demand enough.

Extra time to learn french and get fit for basic?


----------



## Treemoss

LegalApp said:
			
		

> For sure they do... I spoke with a recruiter at CFRC Hamilton and was told that ROTP, Medical and Dental officers were priority.  Everyone else would have to wait for an unknown time for their interviews and medicals (she said maybe next month or the month after).
> 
> I would think if your trade choice is oversaturated or there is no rush to get you through (ie selection date dependent) then I think you wait.  It will happen.  As many people here have said the wait can be very, very long.  However, there are some trades that get people through within a couple of months.  Depends on the trade, the time of year, and your recruiting centre.  I had been told my trade was in demand, just not in demand enough.
> 
> Extra time to learn french and get fit for basic?



Extra time to get fitter lol. But going back to ROTPs... wonder if there's an Officer position as Med Tech, I know it's NCM.. and Med. Officer looks to be more doctors or nurses oriented.


----------



## brihard

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Extra time to get fitter lol. But going back to ROTPs... wonder if there's an Officer position as Med Tech, I know it's NCM.. and Med. Officer looks to be more doctors or nurses oriented.



You just answered your own question.


----------



## Treemoss

Brihard said:
			
		

> You just answered your own question.



I am indeed smart like that


----------



## Cardiomegaly1

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Extra time to get fitter lol. But going back to ROTPs... wonder if there's an Officer position as Med Tech, I know it's NCM.. and Med. Officer looks to be more doctors or nurses oriented.



Med officer is only docs.

Definitely trade choices affect how fast the process is.

I am currently a medical student (just finishing first year now) and I applied about two weeks ago, within a day I got the email back telling me to call my RC, who booked me in for a CFAT pretty fast (I wrote it today), and after my CFAT was done I was booked in for a medical and interview two weeks from today. They told me that as soon as my app stated med officer training plan I was stamped as an urgent file, and even though they are booking medicals/interviews for June right now they made a spot for me on May 13. It's definitely need-based, just like any other job or employer.


----------



## JoeDos

Looks like Steward is no longer "in-demand" according to the Forces website.


----------



## Treemoss

I figured it was just that, as I was offered the position due to my CFAT score but turned it down.


And yea... A lot of trades went out of demand, but that doesn't mean they're not still hiring them. Here's to hoping my foots in the door.


----------



## JoeDos

Treemoss said:
			
		

> I figured it was just that, as I was offered the position due to my CFAT score but turned it down.
> 
> 
> And yea... A lot of trades went out of demand, but that doesn't mean they're not still hiring them. Here's to hoping my foots in the door.



Well I wont make May 26th Selections because of my medical or interview not being scheduled -.-


----------



## Treemoss

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Well I wont make May 26th Selections because of my medical or interview not being scheduled -.-



I honestly don't understand what theyre doing with your application, what can delay them for this long. I know I said it before but when you call them again be real with them and say like.. look, it's been on going for a year is there something stopping me from atleast getting a medical and interview done?


----------



## JoeDos

Treemoss said:
			
		

> I honestly don't understand what theyre doing with your application, what can delay them for this long. I know I said it before but when you call them again be real with them and say like.. look, it's been on going for a year is there something stopping me from atleast getting a medical and interview done?



I have no debt, no criminal record, haven't left Canada in my life, completed High School, and took a 5 month course at a college.. 

I emailed this - RecruitingApplicationManagement@forces.gc.ca as I found it on the Forces website.


----------



## Treemoss

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> I have no debt, no criminal record, haven't left Canada in my life, completed High School, and took a 5 month course at a college..



Do you call your RC or the main one that your branch connects with? Maybe contacting the main one might be better.. or whereever the hold up is. Seriously a year and medical is crazy.


----------



## JoeDos

I call the recruiting centre in New West in which I get the automatic voice system, then I either enter in a extension or follow the prompts generally if I need information I contact my file manager via email she seems very grumpy at times.


----------



## Treemoss

Would think professional courtisy, despite dealing with hundreds of applicants, would atleast allow them to explain what's going on after a year of waiting. Don't really care if some people grind me with the whole "They don't owe you anything" sort of mentality, but a simple explaination or idea what's going on should be given in these situations. I can see if you applied last month and you been calling everyday since.. but seriously, a year.


----------



## JoeDos

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Would think professional courtisy, despite dealing with hundreds of applicants, would atleast allow them to explain what's going on after a year of waiting. Don't really care if some people grind me with the whole "They don't owe you anything" sort of mentality, but a simple explaination or idea what's going on should be given in these situations. I can see if you applied last month and you been calling everyday since.. but seriously, a year.



What Irks me is my file manager is all like don't contact us we'll contact you.


----------



## legalrec

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> What Irks me is my file manager is all like don't contact us we'll contact you.



I would ignore them. Call every two weeks or so. As many people like to say, the CF doesn't owe us jobs... But they are an employer that can take 2+ years to recruit. I do recruiting for my firm and I get emails and calls constantly. It's the nature of being a business that actively recruits. I have never recommended that we not hire someone because they call to check on the status of their app. Don't call every day, but every two weeks is fine, in my opinion anyway.


----------



## JoeDos

Well I got a response from that email 

"I can see from your file that you have spoken with the recruiting center in Vancouver on many occasions.

Right now your file is going through the Enhanced Reliability screening. This process can take some time. 
Your file is still open and active, and someone will be in contact with you once that is complete and you are ready to move onto the next step.

I cannot give you a time frame or your chances of being offered a job as I don’t have that sort of information available to me, but I would highly recommend keeping in contact with the recruiting center in Vancouver every few weeks for an update." 

Unfortunately the only thing different is that I was told was to keep contacting every few weeks. Hmph I don't understand why it's taking so long.


----------



## legalrec

I suspect, at this point, none of us non-ROTP, etc, types will hear anything until June, at least.


----------



## sunny1994

I have my cfat scheduled for this morning! Was so nervous!! Hope I pass.

Also I was talking to some Corporals that were at the Indian parade a couple weeks ago and they were telling me to just "harass" the cfrc by keep phoning them.


----------



## Treemoss

sunny1994 said:
			
		

> I have my cfat scheduled for this morning! Was so nervous!! Hope I pass.
> 
> Also I was talking to some Corporals that were at the Indian parade a couple weeks ago and they were telling me to just "harass" the cfrc by keep phoning them.



That's what I been preaching, but only once every 1-3 weeks.


The honest trick is to go about your day as if you didn't apply


----------



## JoeDos

The whole harassing thing doesn't work when your file manager plain and simple outright tells you not to contact her.


----------



## sunny1994

Passed my cfat today! After waiting for an hour in the waiting room which was torture, I finally got called up and the recruiter told me I passed! I was so happy!


----------



## JoeDos

sunny1994 said:
			
		

> Passed my cfat today! After waiting for an hour in the waiting room which was torture, I finally got called up and the recruiter told me I passed! I was so happy!



Why does it say that you did a Medical and Passed?


----------



## sunny1994

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Why does it say that you did a Medical and Passed?



Was a mistake, but I fixed it, still have to do medical. They said they would call me in two weeks time to schedule a medical exam. Recruiter said if everything goes smoothly which it does for most I should be going for BMQ in three months time


----------



## JoeDos

Well lucky you, my file manager pretty well told me to shove off. Of course the recruiter told me within a months time I would be contacted to schedule my medical and interview. Almost 3 months later, still in the enhanced reliability screening.


----------



## legalrec

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Well lucky you, my file manager pretty well told me to shove off. Of course the recruiter told me within a months time I would be contacted to schedule my medical and interview. Almost 3 months later, still in the enhanced reliability screening.



I'm confused by this... I thought they did the screening after your interview.  Maybe it's different with each CFRC or maybe I just don't have the steps straight.  When I tried to give them all my "screening" docs after I did the CFAT they said they didn't want them yet.


----------



## JoeDos

LegalApp said:
			
		

> I'm confused by this... I thought they did the screening after your interview.  Maybe it's different with each CFRC or maybe I just don't have the steps straight.  When I tried to give them all my "screening" docs after I did the CFAT they said they didn't want them yet.



I think every CFRC is different, I mean plus side is I am getting this done now opposed to me doing my medical and interview, then they would do a reliability screening, and then merit list....


----------



## Mab163

LegalApp said:
			
		

> I'm confused by this... I thought they did the screening after your interview.  Maybe it's different with each CFRC or maybe I just don't have the steps straight.  When I tried to give them all my "screening" docs after I did the CFAT they said they didn't want them yet.



My screening wasn't completed when I did the medical and interview. However, I waited to receive the results before being loaded to ASC. I think the whole process can change according to each CFRC.


----------



## kylepenn

I wrote my CFAT yesterday and the recruiter said "the infantry is in demand so the process may go quicker." But idk there's probably a lot of pick to pick from so... Just letting everyone know.


----------



## Jayjaycf

kylepenn said:
			
		

> I wrote my CFAT yesterday and the recruiter said "the infantry is in demand so the process may go quicker." But idk there's probably a lot of pick to pick from so... Just letting everyone know.



There are selection on May 26 so you may be able to squeeze in your interview and medical before that but I doubt that you will make it for the 26. Not exactly sure how the medical/interview booking process works but some people have been waiting for a long time to get theirs schedule, I hope for you everything goes smoothly but you may end up waiting quite a while. Good luck with the process


----------



## kylepenn

Jayjaycf said:
			
		

> There are selection on May 26 so you may be able to squeeze in your interview and medical before that but I doubt that you will make it for the 26. Not exactly sure how the medical/interview booking process works but some people have been waiting for a long time to get theirs schedule, I hope for you everything goes smoothly but you may end up waiting quite a while. Good luck with the process


I'm thinking that ill probably be going to BMQ no earlier then July/ august  but i know i might be waiting until next year too so we'll just have to see what happens


----------



## Treemoss

kylepenn said:
			
		

> I'm thinking that ill probably be going to BMQ no earlier then July/ august  but i know i might be waiting until next year too so we'll just have to see what happens




Keep your hopes up, but still plan on continuing with your civ life right now just incase.


----------



## Jordan10

Funny how everyone seems to hear different things, today I was told by a recruiter that Infantry was not a priority right now, guess we will see at the end of the month! Good luck on the process everyone.


----------



## sunny1994

Recruiter told me too that infantry was in demand.


----------



## mswirski

I thought I should add my experience with the process so far:

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Weapons Engineering Technician
Application Date (Online): Dec 10, 2013
First Contact: Dec 15, 2013
CFAT: Jan 13, 2014 ( Passed )
Interview: Feb 24, 2014 
Medical: Apr 3, 2014 ( was booked same day as interview but they canceled)
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ: TBD

Calling Monday to see if I'm actually merit listed, as the medical should be done processing.


----------



## mtlee

Well here I go, let the hurry up and waiting commence...

Recruiting Centre: New Westminister
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer 
Trade Choice 1: Public Affairs Officer
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence Officer
Application Date (Online): April 29th, 2014
First Contact: May 1st, 2014
CFAT: -
Interview: -
Medical: -
Merit Listed: -
Position Offered: -
Sworn in: -
BMQ: -


----------



## JoeDos

mtlee said:
			
		

> Well here I go, let the hurry up and waiting commence...
> 
> Recruiting Centre: New Westminister
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Public Affairs Officer
> Trade Choice 2: Intelligence Officer
> Application Date (Online): April 29th, 2014
> First Contact: May 1st, 2014
> CFAT: -
> Interview: -
> Medical: -
> Merit Listed: -
> Position Offered: -
> Sworn in: -
> BMQ: -



Awesome another New West person!


----------



## Rohandro

I finally got my call 

 Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Armoured 
Applied: Aug 02, 2013
First contact: Sept 04, 2013
Dropped off security forms to CFRC: Sept 07, 2013
CFAT: Oct 22,2013 (Passed)
Medical: Nov 04, 2013 
Interview: Nov 13, 2013
Merit Listed: Feb 6, 2014
Position offered: Artillery 
Enrollment/swearing in: June 4, 2014
BMQ: June 16, 2014


----------



## tomgoetz

Got schedulued for an interview today

Recruiting Center: Barrie, ON.
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech
Trade Choice 3: Vehicle Tech (Added April 24, 2014)
Application Date: August 12, 2013
First Contact: October 28, 2013
CFAT Date: November 19, 2013
Physical Test: N/A
Medical Test: April 30, 2014
Interview: May 14, 2014
Merit Listed: TBD
Postion Offered: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Basic Training Begins: TBD


----------



## Jordan10

Congrats on the offer Rohandro! I didn't realize they were choosing ncm before the 26th, but good luck!


----------



## JoeDos

Jordan10 said:
			
		

> Congrats on the offer Rohandro! I didn't realize they were choosing ncm before the 26th, but good luck!



Selections go on throughout the year AFAIK the 26th is like the date when a lot of them do go out though.

I am hoping I get a scheduled Medical and interview soon, only a few more steps..... AHHHH! haha


----------



## Rohandro

Jordan10 said:
			
		

> Congrats on the offer Rohandro! I didn't realize they were choosing ncm before the 26th, but good luck!



Thank you so much and I had heard some people got selected here and there so I guess I got lucky as well


----------



## kse.bolla

kse.bolla said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
> Trade Choice 2: Armoured Soldier
> Trade Choice 3: Military Police
> Application Date (Online): Mar 27, 2014
> First Contact: March 27, 2014
> Second Contact: March 28, 2014
> CFAT: April 3, 2014
> Medical: TBD
> Interview: TBD
> Merit Listed: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> Sworn in: TBD
> BMQ: TBD



So, I just got called back by my recruiter and I just want to share it to you guys. 

He informed me that my application may take approximately 6-18 months for the whole process since they still have to apply for "education equivalency waiver" on my behalf. 

I have equivalency for my grades overseas but they told me they don't accept any foreign credits. 
I also have graduated Police Foundations with an average of 96% here in Canada and that's why they told me that I don't have to apply for equivalency, They will do it for me. It will just take longer process compared to other applicants. 

I'll just expect for the longest waiting period he told me which is 18 months. Still hoping for it sooner though. haha.


----------



## DAA

kse.bolla said:
			
		

> So, I just got called back by my recruiter and I just want to share it to you guys.
> 
> He informed me that my application may take approximately 6-18 months for the whole process since they still have to apply for "education equivalency waiver" on my behalf.
> 
> I have equivalency for my grades overseas but they told me they don't accept any foreign credits.
> I also have graduated Police Foundations with an average of 96% here in Canada and that's why they told me that I don't have to apply for equivalency, They will do it for me. It will just take longer process compared to other applicants.
> 
> I'll just expect for the longest waiting period he told me which is 18 months. Still hoping for it sooner though. haha.



I have never heard of an "education equivalency waiver" but I have heard of an "education waiver".  It's where your previous education, doesn't meet the occupation requirements and they are seeking a waiver because you are missing a specific course.

Generally, if your schooling (High School and or post secondary studies) was done outside of Canada, then they will want a "education credential assessment" done.

Recommended source is either ICAS ( http://www.icascanada.ca/home.aspx ) or CICIC ( http://www.cicic.ca/415/credential-assessment-services.canada ).  Either is recognized by the CF but neither are a "reimburseable" expense, so you are on the hook for the cost and even then, there is no guarantee, that you will meet the education requirements for your chosen occupations.

So you can wait the 6-18 months as suggested or pay your $$$ and have the results in 6-8 weeks.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Thankfully things are moving along much faster than my first round.  Hopefully things continue quickly and have a positive outcome.


Recruiting Centre: Hamilton, ON
Regular/Reserve: RegF
Officer/NCM: NCM

Updated trade choices as of February 2014

Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: Supply Tech
Trade Choice 3: N/A

Interview for RMS Clerk & Supp Tech Completed: March 31, 2014
Medical Completed: March 31, 2014
Merit-listed: May 05, 2014 for both trades
Position offered:
Swearing in:
Basic Training Begins:


***

Initial Process:

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton, ON
Regular/Reserve: RegF
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: MP (Military Police)
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: October 2011 (Online)
CFAT Completed : June 2012
Interview completed: July 2012
Medical Completed: July 2012 
Merit listed: Oct 2012

Medical & TSD-PI Completed: January 2013
New Interview Completed: February 2013
Merit-listed: February 2013
MPAC: Nov. 19-21 2013 (unsuitable)



> Not having been successful with MP was difficult, but life is all about how we handle our failures. 'Selected two additional trades I was interested in, the interviews went very well for both of them and hopefully some good news will come shortly.


----------



## Molloy

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Entry Plan: DEO
Trade choice 1: Pilot
Trade choice 2: ACSO
Trade Choice 3: ---
Applied: August 13, 2013
First contact: August 29, 2013
Forms in to CFRC: Sept 04, 2013
CFAT: October 08, 2013
Pre-Sec Interview: October 10, 2013
Interview: December 05, 2013
ACSO Test: January 24, 2014 (Passed)
Medical: January 27, 2014
ASC: April 30, 2014
Aircrew Medical: May 2, 2014
Merit Listed: ---
Position offered: ---
Enrollment/swearing in: ---
BMQ: ---

Now to wait and see and hope.


----------



## Mab163

Molloy said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Toronto
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Entry Plan: DEO
> Trade choice 1: Pilot
> Trade choice 2: ACSO
> Trade Choice 3: ---
> Applied: August 13, 2013
> First contact: August 29, 2013
> Forms in to CFRC: Sept 04, 2013
> CFAT: October 08, 2013
> Pre-Sec Interview: October 10, 2013
> Interview: December 05, 2013
> ACSO Test: January 24, 2014 (Passed)
> Medical: January 27, 2014
> ASC: April 30, 2014
> Aircrew Medical: May 2, 2014
> Merit Listed: ---
> Position offered: ---
> Enrollment/swearing in: ---
> BMQ: ---
> 
> Now to wait and see and hope.



Congrats on passing ASC! Does the staff of DRDC told you how long is gonna take to receive your air factor? I went to ASC in end of March and still waiting my air factor...


----------



## Molloy

Mab163 said:
			
		

> Congrats on passing ASC! Does the staff of DRDC told you how long is gonna take to receive your air factor? I went to ASC in end of March and still waiting my air factor...



Hey thanks! And they told me to call the RC after a month. They said the file sits in their office for about a week, then gets snail mailed to Ottawa, where they take however long to review it, and then it gets mailed to the RC. So I would say even a month is an optimistic estimate. If you haven't called your RC yet, you definitely should, and other than that keep checking in every 2-3 weeks. That's what they recommended in Trenton at least. Good luck, hopefully you'll get it soon!


----------



## Mab163

Molloy said:
			
		

> Hey thanks! And they told me to call the RC after a month. They said the file sits in their office for about a week, then gets snail mailed to Ottawa, where they take however long to review it, and then it gets mailed to the RC. So I would say even a month is an optimistic estimate. If you haven't called your RC yet, you definitely should, and other than that keep checking in every 2-3 weeks. That's what they recommended in Trenton at least. Good luck, hopefully you'll get it soon!



I called my RC about 1 week ago, nothing yet. As usual I will keep checking in every 2 weeks or so. At least the hardest part is done... now the only thing we can do is wait!... and work on our PT! Good luck!


----------



## kse.bolla

DAA said:
			
		

> I have never heard of an "education equivalency waiver" but I have heard of an "education waiver".  It's where your previous education, doesn't meet the occupation requirements and they are seeking a waiver because you are missing a specific course.
> 
> Generally, if your schooling (High School and or post secondary studies) was done outside of Canada, then they will want a "education credential assessment" done.
> 
> Recommended source is either ICAS ( http://www.icascanada.ca/home.aspx ) or CICIC ( http://www.cicic.ca/415/credential-assessment-services.canada ).  Either is recognized by the CF but neither are a "reimburseable" expense, so you are on the hook for the cost and even then, there is no guarantee, that you will meet the education requirements for your chosen occupations.
> 
> 
> So you can wait the 6-18 months as suggested or pay your $$$ and have the results in 6-8 weeks.




They actually told me 6-18 months for the WHOLE application process and not only for the equivalency. You`re right sir, It might just be ``Education waiver``but its along those lines. haha. Thank you.


----------



## Pinggew

I would listen to DAA if I were you, He knows his stuff. 

On another note. My whole application progress was pretty close to 18 months and I didnt have to do an "education waiver". I would suggest not going by timelines because in the long run you could be just setting yourself up for disappointment, Trust me, I was in that boat. 

my  :2c:


----------



## JoeDos

WesMurray said:
			
		

> I would listen to DAA if I were you, He knows his stuff.
> 
> On another note. My whole application progress was pretty close to 18 months and I didnt have to do an "education waiver". I would suggest not going by timelines because in the long run you could be just setting yourself up for disappointment, Trust me, I was in that boat.
> 
> my  :2c:



I agree with Wes here. I applied last year in April, I have not needed an education waiver and it has been a year since I have applied and I am still awaiting a medical and interview. The timelines they give you are really not adhered to. They told me after my CFAT "Expect a call within a months time to schedule your medical and interview" It has been nearly 3 months and still no scheduled date.

I am going to assume its because they decided to do my Enhanced Reliability screening after my CFAT instead of starting it after the Interview. Oh well not a big deal, it gives me a step up after I do my interview considering I can go straight to merit list if all goes well.


----------



## ozrainmaker

LegalApp said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Legal Officer
> Online Application: March 12, 2014
> First contact: March 14, 2014
> CFAT: April 3, 2014
> Medical: TBD
> Interview: TBD
> JAG Board Interview: --
> Position(s) offered: --
> Enrollment/swearing in: --
> BMOQ: --
> 
> In case anyone else is applying for officer in Hamilton, just FYI, I was informed that Pilots are getting priority so the wait _may_ be lengthy.




Hi there! I also applied to JAG. Thought I'll share:

Recruiting Centre: Victoria
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Legal Officer
Online Application: March 16, 2014
First contact: March 18, 2014
CFAT: April 9, 2014
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
JAG Board Interview: --
Position(s) offered: --
Enrollment/swearing in: --
BMOQ: --


I have just sent out the JAG application package. They said it will go to Ottawa for further processing.

In the mean time, I am starting a civvy job on Monday.


----------



## sunny1994

So I looked on the Forces website, looks like Infantry isn't hiring anymore......  What does that mean to everyone that has applied to infantry? I just did my cfat last week thinking that in a few months I would be leaving, but now I don't know what the deal is.


----------



## JoeDos

The site (Forces.ca) doesn't represent real-time needs for the CF, if you managed to apply for Infantry before it stopped "Hiring" then you should be good. And a few months likely wont happen, I did my CFAT a few months ago and I am still awaiting a scheduled date for my medical and interview.


----------



## Sarah_H

The site has been recently updated. I check every week or so and within the last week a lot of trades stopped hiring. I speculate this is because they have received enough applicants that I no longer wish to keep it open to new applicants. They probably are still hiring, they just most likely want to discourage people from applying for the time being.


----------



## PMedMoe

sunny1994 said:
			
		

> I just did my cfat last week thinking that in a few months I would be leaving



Take a look in the Application Process Samples thread and see how long some people have had to wait.  Seriously, be prepared to wait more than a "few" months.


----------



## shooked1

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Applied: May 5, 2014
First contact: May 8, 2014
CFAT: waiting...
Medical: waiting...
Interview: waiting...
Merit Listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Enrollment/swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Terrance450

Hello!

my application process so far.  Just waiting on the "dreaded" PLAR

Have a great day.


----------



## KerryBlue

After 7 months finally got an interview date set for May 29th, super excited and relieved.  ;D



Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Eng
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: April 10, 2013
First Contact: September 06,2013
CFAT completed : October 22nd, 2013(PASSED)
Interview completed: May 29th, 2014
Medical Completed:Awaiting....
Merit Listed: 
Sworn in:


----------



## SJantzi

Congratulations Kerry!!


----------



## Garysingh

Recruiting Centre: Toronto CFRC
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: infantry soldier
Trade Choice 2: armoured soldier
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: 05/12/14 (applied with a contact interview at the CFRC)
CFAT Completed : waiting
Physical test: waiting
Medical Completed : waiting
Interview Completed : n.a
Merit Listed: n.a
Position offered: n.a
Basic Training Begins: (recruiter most likely this july)

Out of curiosity, would they call me or send me an email for the CFAT/PT? Can any one share their experience with me.
I'm just kind of paranoid I might be in lecture or presenting when they call and thus miss it. 

Please someone post, thank you!


----------



## SaramEm115

Garysingh you should get an e-mail with the date for your CFAT/PT. I got mine about 2 weeks before the scheduled date.


----------



## DAA

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> After 7 months finally got an interview date set for May 29th, super excited and relieved.  ;D



Nothing like a speedy process......      :facepalm:


----------



## tomgoetz

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> After 7 months finally got an interview date set for May 29th, super excited and relieved.  ;D



Congrats! That's excellent news! After a similarly long wait I know you're feeling pretty relieved right now


----------



## Garysingh

Alright awesome, thanks!


----------



## KerryBlue

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> After 7 months finally got an interview date set for May 29th, super excited and relieved.  ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Recruting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Eng
> Trade Choice 2: Armoured
> Trade Choice 3: Infantry
> Application Date: April 10, 2013
> First Contact: September 06,2013
> CFAT completed : October 22nd, 2013(PASSED)
> Interview completed: May 29th, 2014
> Medical Completed:Awaiting....
> Merit Listed:
> Sworn in:




Received an email this morning from the same file manager I was emailing with yesterday to tell me CFRC Toronto basically overbooked the interview, and I in fact do not have an interview date set, and I will be contacted in the future whenever they have spots available. So one step forward yesterday, and a drop off a 100 ft cliff this morning.


----------



## legalrec

Yuck.  :-\

When I called my recruiting centre they said they were going through administrative changes (something similar although far less disappointing happened at the beginning of my application process). Hopefully whatever changes they're going through will resolve shortly. 

Your time will come. Hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## Jim_P

I'm in a bit of a dilemma here:

I applied for Pilot under ROTP last year, didn't make it due to the length of PRESEC.
This year, they decided to call me for an update interview/medicals right before the first selections date.
I just got a call from the files manager that I'm in the top-ups.

Last time I checked, there were three selections (including top-ups). The CFRC in New West couldn't tell me much information regarding selection dates, and I would appreciate it if someone could tell me.


----------



## George Wallace

Jim_P said:
			
		

> ............... The CFRC in New West couldn't tell me much information regarding selection dates, and I would appreciate it if someone could tell me.



For someone who's applying to ROTP, your reading comprehension is very poor.



> Unofficial site, not associated with DND.



That is found at the bottom of each page on this site.

If your CFRC can't tell you much, what do you expect from an "Unofficial site, not associated with DND" ?


----------



## Jim_P

George Wallace said:
			
		

> For someone who's applying to ROTP, your reading comprehension is very poor.
> 
> That is found at the bottom of each page on this site.
> 
> If your CFRC can't tell you much, what do you expect from an "Unofficial site, not associated with DND" ?



Believe it or not, I've actually heard more from the people on this forum than asking the CFRC directly. Different recruitment centres have different information, I guess.


----------



## George Wallace

The only problem with hearing more from anonymous people on the internet is: ..... Who is it giving you the information and is it correct or just rumour?


----------



## Jim_P

Normally I too wouldn't trust information coming from anonymous people on the internet, but selection dates and other info coming from this post actually were found to be fairly accurate, comparing to the results from the many other applicants I keep in contact with.


----------



## Treemoss

Largly is RC dependent I'm finding. My roommate has his app in Barrie and isn't told anything.. while on the other hand my RC has been very forthcoming with information and even gives me fairly accurate time frames.


----------



## DAA

Jim_P said:
			
		

> Last time I checked, there were three selections (including top-ups). The CFRC in New West couldn't tell me much information regarding selection dates, and I would appreciate it if someone could tell me.



ROTP "Jr" selections are scheduled for 22 May and the final round of ROTP Sr Selections is 2 Jun.

After that, it's pretty much done.


----------



## Jim_P

DAA said:
			
		

> ROTP "Jr" selections are scheduled for 22 May and the final round of ROTP Sr Selections is 2 Jun.
> 
> After that, it's pretty much done.



Thank you.


----------



## Zulopol

I get merited listed !


----------



## Mab163

Zulopol said:
			
		

> I get merited listed !



Félicitations! Bonne chance pour recevoir une offre!


----------



## shooked1

Just updating my process pretty stocked about how quick this first part got done. 

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Applied: May 5, 2014
First contact: May 8, 2014
CFAT: Booked for June 2, 2014
Medical: waiting...
Interview: waiting...
Merit Listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Enrollment/swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD

P.S. 

Good thing I started studying. But got to start hitting harder.


----------



## JoeDos

shooked1 said:
			
		

> Just updating my process pretty stocked about how quick this first part got done.
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Toronto
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Applied: May 5, 2014
> First contact: May 8, 2014
> CFAT: Booked for June 2, 2014
> Medical: waiting...
> Interview: waiting...
> Merit Listed: TBD
> Position offered: TBD
> Enrollment/swearing in: TBD
> BMQ: TBD
> 
> P.S.
> 
> Good thing I started studying. But got to start hitting harder.



Not that there is a new processing situation, the time from first apply and CFAT is pretty fast considering now everyone gets a scheduled date for it. It's what is after the CFAT that determines whether or not they want to continue processing you.


----------



## Jim_P

Hello all, just an update on my process.

I was only recently told that pilot applicants are supposed to complete update medicals/interviews annually. 
My RC told me this *a year and two months after* my medicals and interview results expired.  :facepalm:
Consequently I wasn't merit listed before the first selections date, and was scheduled for an update medicals on April 22, 2014, and update interview on May 22, 2014.

I went for my update interview today, and it turns out all positions for pilots under ROTP is absolutely full = No RMC for me. _Again._

I've been told that I am now unable to apply for ROTP, because I would be 2 years into university already by next year, 
and they won't send me back to Year 1 with such an unfair experience advantage over other freshmen. 
Also, applying as a DEO would be also risky since the number of pilots they pick fluctuates greatly, and they cannot guarantee a job offer.

On the bright side, since flying has been and still is my dream, they told me I'm very competitive for CEOTP at Seneca College. 
Under the circumstances, I am now seriously considering switching over to CEOTP. 

This raises a quick question: Is there truly nothing they can do about my situation? Is CEOTP the only way I can become a pilot in the regular force? (not taking DEO into account) 

**A tip to you all awaiting news from your recruitment centre:
*Don't be afraid to call them back every week or two and check on your file status. Ask questions about whether they need more information or not regarding just about everything, but be respectful at the same time.


----------



## DAA

Jim_P said:
			
		

> Hello all, just an update on my process.
> 
> I went for my update interview today, and it turns out all positions for pilots under ROTP is absolutely full = No RMC for me. _Again._
> 
> I've been told that I am now unable to apply for ROTP, because I would be 2 years into university already by next year,
> and they won't send me back to Year 1 with such an unfair experience advantage over other freshmen.
> Also, applying as a DEO would be also risky since the number of pilots they pick fluctuates greatly, and they cannot guarantee a job offer.
> 
> On the bright side, since flying has been and still is my dream, they told me I'm very competitive for CEOTP at Seneca College.
> Under the circumstances, I am now seriously considering switching over to CEOTP.
> 
> This raises a quick question: Is there truly nothing they can do about my situation? Is CEOTP the only way I can become a pilot in the regular force? (not taking DEO into account)



First off, ROTP Pilot is not "full" and it's too bad that your CFRC thinks this.  Second, being 2 years into a Civilian University program does not prevent you from applying for ROTP again next year and you would NOT be starting off at year 1.  Yes, you can switch over to CEOTP Pilot but you need to do so, like "today" as selections are two weeks away.



			
				Rookie Green said:
			
		

> From the CFRC today:
> 
> Nationwide, these are the number of slots for DEO candidates.
> 
> 7 for Combat Engineering Officer
> 8 for EME Officer
> 15 for Signals Officer



No, those are not the national numbers, so who knows what these numbers are. 

But good luck anyhow!


----------



## aquaholic75

Well my background check/credit check came back good so I am at the final stretch. Now it's in the hands of the unit I've applied to.  Upon speaking to the recruiting Sergeant for 31 Brigade they'd like to send me to Meaford in July.  Looking forward to hopefully getting on course then. This site has been proven a most valuable resource during my application process.


----------



## SaramEm115

Just found out they called my refernces today. Hopefully I will get my interview soon!!


----------



## chimo2u

I thought I'd put my son's process into a timeline as it helps to see the dates laid out in black and white 

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Air Structure Tech
Trade choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Applied: Feb 2014
Selected for further processing: Feb 2014
CFAT: Feb 19, 2014
Medical: - March 6, 2014
Interview: - March 6, 2014 (his 18th bday  )
File in Final review/ references contacted: early April
Merit Listed: - April 28, 2014 confirmed merit listed by File mgr (could have been sooner but that's when he emailed her to confirm he was indeed merit listed)
Position offered: -
Enrollment/swearing in:-


----------



## leroy707

Been lurking for awhile and finally decided to join. Here is my process so far, don't know exact dates

Recruiting center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: Armoured solider 
Application date: Oct 2013
First contact: Oct 2013
CFAT: Jan 2014 pass 
Interview: Feb 2014 pass
Medical: Feb 2014 pass 
Merit list: April 29 2014 
Position offered: waiting 
Swear in: waiting
BMQ: waiting 

So far it has been a very fast process and now comes the longest wait of my life... The phone call, any day now.. Any day


----------



## steiner0400

leroy707 said:
			
		

> Been lurking for awhile and finally decided to join. Here is my process so far, don't know exact dates
> 
> Recruiting center: Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: Infantry
> Trade choice 2: Armoured solider
> Application date: Oct 2013
> First contact: Oct 2013
> CFAT: Jan 2014 pass
> Interview: Feb 2014 pass
> Medical: Feb 2014 pass
> Merit list: April 29 2014
> Position offered: waiting
> Swear in: waiting
> BMQ: waiting
> 
> So far it has been a very fast process and now comes the longest wait of my life... The phone call, any day now.. Any day



Im sure youve heard that selections for inf and (possibly armoured) were Monday, calls should -with any luck- start coming in tomorrow onwards.


----------



## leroy707

I've heard, I'm itching to call them but I'll be patient


----------



## niftynicolemarie

Recruiting conter: Fredericton
Reg/Reserve Force: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: Met Tech
Trade Choice 3: WFE Tech
Applied: a few months ago.. 
First Contact: was within a few days actually
CFAT: May 22, 2014
Medical: waiting
Interview: waiting
Merit Listed: TBD


----------



## niftynicolemarie

I'm getting really excited and anxious to get rolling but one of my references is leaving the country for a while. Should I contact the recruiting center and update with another reference or just leave it?


----------



## leroy707

niftynicolemarie said:
			
		

> I'm getting really excited and anxious to get rolling but one of my references is leaving the country for a while. Should I contact the recruiting center and update with another reference or just leave it?



It shouldn't really be a big deal they didn't call all five of mine. They called at least 3 of my main references and called my employers as well so they will mix it up


----------



## niftynicolemarie

leroy707 said:
			
		

> It shouldn't really be a big deal they didn't call all five of mine. They called at least 3 of my main references and called my employers as well so they will mix it up



They only asked for four main references and then prior employers.


----------



## KerryBlue

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Eng
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: April 10, 2013
First Contact: September 06,2013
CFAT completed : October 22nd, 2013(PASSED)
Interview completed: May 29th, 2014
Medical Completed:June 5,2014
Merit Listed: 
Sworn in:


Boom interview done, the MCC told me I was incredibly competitive. medical next week ;D


----------



## Winter727

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Eng
> Trade Choice 2: Armoured
> Trade Choice 3: Infantry
> Application Date: April 10, 2013
> First Contact: September 06,2013
> CFAT completed : October 22nd, 2013(PASSED)
> Interview completed: May 29th, 2014
> Medical Completed:June 5,2014
> Merit Listed:
> Sworn in:
> 
> 
> Boom interview done, the MCC told me I was incredibly competitive. medical next week ;D



Finally, good job KB


----------



## JoeDos

Recruiting Center: New Westminster, BC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Steward
Application Date: Mid April 2013
First Contact: Late June 2013
CFAT : Passed - February 25th, 2014
Enhanced Reliability Screening : Cleared
Background Check : Cleared
Medical : TBD
Interview: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Basic Training: TBD

Background check is cleared, now it's just waiting for a medical and interview scheduled date.


----------



## shooked1

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Applied: May 5, 2014
First contact: May 8, 2014
CFAT: Booked for June 2, 2014 (passed)
Medical: waiting...
Interview: waiting...
Merit Listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Enrollment/swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## massingerD

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date (Online): August, 2013
First Contact: mid sept, 2013
CFAT: Mid January 2014 (passed) 
Medical: February 7th, 2014 (passed)
Interview: Feb 7th, 2014 (was told I did well) 
References called: February 14, 2014 
Merit Listed: was notified on May 1st, 2014 after I asked my recruiter. May have been far sooner. 
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ: TBD

Hopefully I get a call soon


----------



## Fox87

Not really much for introductions but I'm new and have been lurking for a little while and this is my first post on here. 
I've been looking everywhere for an answer to this and haven't been able to find anything on it, so if someone could either please help answer it or send me a link I'd really appreciate it!

My question is about the application process obviously.  

Today I went in with the expectation of doing paper work and doing the trait self descriptive test.. but when I got there and finished the test a group of us waited, they then confirmed a few minor details, and reimbursed us for our travel time then sent us all off within minutes of the test. 

I'm not sure what all was said to the other folks but what they told me was they didn't have any paper work on me and that they would email me some forms to fill out and send back and then I would be called for a medical and an interview.  I offered up my transcripts and ID to them, which they promptly photocopied, and then I was sent home.

Has anyone else be emailed copies of forms to fill out? Am I missing something here? 

Please help me to understand  :-\


----------



## steiner0400

Fox87 said:
			
		

> Not really much for introductions but I'm new and have been lurking for a little while and this is my first post on here.
> I've been looking everywhere for an answer to this and haven't been able to find anything on it, so if someone could either please help answer it or send me a link I'd really appreciate it!
> 
> My question is about the application process obviously.
> 
> Today I went in with the expectation of doing paper work and doing the trait self descriptive test.. but when I got there and finished the test a group of us waited, they then confirmed a few minor details, and reimbursed us for our travel time then sent us all off within minutes of the test.
> 
> I'm not sure what all was said to the other folks but what they told me was they didn't have any paper work on me and that they would email me some forms to fill out and send back and then I would be called for a medical and an interview.  I offered up my transcripts and ID to them, which they promptly photocopied, and then I was sent home.
> 
> Has anyone else be emailed copies of forms to fill out? Am I missing something here?
> 
> Please help me to understand  :-\



I remember when I first walked into my CFRC after they received my file from North Bay; I was handed a package (hard copies) of the whole application. Which I filled out again matching what I had put on my online application.

Odds are theyre odds and ends that they need to add to your file.

Just wait it out. Nothing more you can do.

If you dont get the email within 2 weeks call them and give them a friendly reminder.


----------



## Fox87

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> I remember when I first walked into my CFRC after they received my file from North Bay; I was handed a package (hard copies) of the whole application. Which I filled out again matching what I had put on my online application.
> 
> Odds are theyre odds and ends that they need to add to your file.
> 
> Just wait it out. Nothing more you can do.
> 
> If you dont get the email within 2 weeks call them and give them a friendly reminder.



Thanks for the reply.. that's definitely what I had been expecting too, because when I had spoken to the MWO over the phone the previous week, that's what he said he needed from me. Although I suppose with everything becoming more and more electronic, this should be expected. 

I'm not that patient when it comes to getting something as simple as an application filled out when it really is only my responsibility and I think the forms I need to fill out are right on the website?

The RC here is right downtown close to where I live actually so I may just drop in and leave it with them and make sure I haven't left anything out.

thanks again!


----------



## KanD

Light at the end of the tunnel?

-UPDATE-

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: March 5, 2012
First Contact: April 25th, 2012
Aptitude Test: May 22nd, 2012
TSD: January 30th, 2013
Security forms (330-60) completed: August, 2013
Interview #1: March 3, 2014 (Engineering officer; passed interview and considered qualified for trade)
Interview #2: March 12, 2014 (Infantry reserves)
Medical: March 3, 2014 (Passed, April 2014)
CFPFT: Scheduled for March 18, 2014 (Passed)
*Telephone interview: June 5th, 2014*
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## ekbrown89

-UPDATE-

After what has felt like an eternity in regards to lost paperwork and a frustrating mix up with my references, I am FINALLY merit listed. Now, we wait  

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Armoured
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: November 13th, 2013
First Contact: November 19th, 2013
CFAT: December 3rd, 2013
Medical: December 6th, 2013
Interview: January 24th, 2014
Merit Listed: May 30th, 2014
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ:


----------



## massingerD

Just got the call!


----------



## JoeDos

massingerD said:
			
		

> Just got the call!



Congrats. good luck!


----------



## massingerD

massingerD said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date (Online): August, 2013
> First Contact: mid sept, 2013
> CFAT: Mid January 2014 (passed)
> Medical: February 7th, 2014 (passed)
> Interview: Feb 7th, 2014 (was told I did well)
> References called: February 14, 2014
> Merit Listed: was notified on May 1st, 2014 after I asked my recruiter. May have been far sooner.
> Position Offered: June 4th 2014
> Sworn in: July 7th, 2014
> BMQ: July 21, 2014


----------



## Househouse

I've been lurking these forums for a few weeks now and noticed that there are not many DEO examples so I've decided to post my experience (as seen in my signature) for others to see in the future. I don't think my application has been too much longer or shorter a wait than average so far.

Good luck to everyone, and remember to stay patient.


----------



## KanD

A very long and interesting 772 days! Best of success to everyone else still waiting - cheers!

-UPDATE-

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: March 5, 2012
First Contact: April 25th, 2012
Aptitude Test: May 22nd, 2012
TSD: January 30th, 2013
Security forms (330-60) completed: August, 2013
Interview #1: March 3, 2014 (Engineering officer; passed interview and considered qualified for trade)
Interview #2: March 12, 2014 (Infantry reserves)
Medical: March 3, 2014 (Passed, April 2014)
CFPFT: Scheduled for March 18, 2014 (Passed)
Telephone interview: June 5th, 2014 (Passed)
*Position Offered: Infantry
Enrollment/Swear in: June 12th, 2014*
Basic Training Begins: TBD


----------



## JoeDos

KanD said:
			
		

> A very long and interesting 772 days! Best of success to everyone else still waiting - cheers!
> 
> -UPDATE-
> 
> Recruiting Center: Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Reserves
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: N/A
> Trade Choice 3: N/A
> Application Date: March 5, 2012
> First Contact: April 25th, 2012
> Aptitude Test: May 22nd, 2012
> TSD: January 30th, 2013
> Security forms (330-60) completed: August, 2013
> Interview #1: March 3, 2014 (Engineering officer; passed interview and considered qualified for trade)
> Interview #2: March 12, 2014 (Infantry reserves)
> Medical: March 3, 2014 (Passed, April 2014)
> CFPFT: Scheduled for March 18, 2014 (Passed)
> Telephone interview: June 5th, 2014 (Passed)
> *Position Offered: Infantry
> Enrollment/Swear in: June 12th, 2014*
> Basic Training Begins: TBD



Congrats, best of luck to you!


----------



## KanD

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Congrats, best of luck to you!



Thanks, same to you!


----------



## xcmtnbiker

Rumor has it there should be a selection board for CEOTP Pilot soon, just wondering if anyone knows if it has happened yet or if we can still anticipate it?


----------



## DAA

xcmtnbiker said:
			
		

> Rumor has it there should be a selection board for CEOTP Pilot soon, just wondering if anyone knows if it has happened yet or if we can still anticipate it?



Last Thursday.  Could take up to a week or more before any calls go out.


----------



## tejsinghm

Recruiting centre: New Westminister
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Armoured Soldier 
Applied: July 26th 2013
First contact: July 29th, 2013
CFAT: Oct 30, 2013 
Medical: Nov 5, 2013
Interview: Jan 29, 2014
Merit listed: Jan 29, 2014
Position offered: June 4, 2014
Enrollment/swearing in: June 25, 2014
BMQ: July 21, 2014 to Oct 10, 2014


----------



## FwuzzyWabbit

Recruting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Army Communication and Information Systems Specialist (ACISS)
Application Date: June 28 2013
First Contact: July 19 2013
Aptitude Test completed: July 23 2013
Medical completed: July 23 2013
Medical reply stating I don't meet Common Enrolment Medical Standard: November 15 2013
Medical meets Common Enrolment Medical Standard: February 21 2014 (Months of back and forth letters and doctor visits)
Interview completed: March 20th 2014, told I was an average applicant and would be merit listed after my background check and reference calls
Merit Listed: June 6 2014
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## Jordan10

Here's my full application process. Not too long, but most definitely didn't feel quick!


----------



## Mastabik

Recruting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Intel officer
Trade Choice 2: Military police officer
Trade Choice 3: Infantry officer
Application Date: Around the end of October 2013
First Contact: End of November 2013
Aptitude : February 14 2014. Qualified for officer direct entry.
There was a huge wait time in between my Aptitude test and the next call. My file may have been lost for a while.
Interview : May 5 2014. Went smoothly, took about 20 minutes. Most of it was explaining CF rules and signing documents.
Medical : May 6 2014. That portion of the process could've been my downfall. I was asked to send some additional documents from doctors.
Medical papers sent : May 12 2014
Received a call for the physical test and a confirmation that my medical has been approved : June 5 2014. What a relief. 
Physical test : June 12 2014 (in a couple of days)
Security check : Incomplete, but my references have been called. I think it might be longer because the intelligence trades required a higher security clearance.
Position Offered: I applied for Intel officer first, but the recruiter said that they didn't have anymore opening, therefore he suggested going for specialist, which I did. No final confirmation yet.
Basic Training Begins: Unknown


----------



## MachDave

Got my call today, figured I'd post my process here:

Recruiting Centre: Barrie
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: September, 2013
First Contact: September, 2013
CFAT: October, 2013
Medical: November, 2013
Interview: December, 2013
Seneca Entry Exam:  January, 2014
Aircrew Selection: April 14th, 2014
Merit Listed:  May 1st, 2014
Position Offered:  Pilot, CEOTP Seneca
Swearing In:  July 10th
BMOQ:  ??


----------



## tomgoetz

One last update on my process, almost a year exactly from application to starting BMQ.

Recruiting Center: Barrie
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech
Trade Choice 3: Vehicle Tech (Added April 24, 2014)
Application Date: August 12, 2013
First Contact: October 28, 2013
CFAT Date: November 19, 2013
Medical Test: April 30, 2014
Interview: May 14, 2014
Merit Listed: Mid may (I don't know the exact day)
Postion Offered: June 10, 2014 (Vehicle Tech)
Swear In Ceremony: July 9, 2014
Basic Training Begins: August 4, 2014


----------



## ekbrown89

One FINAL update. Just got the call! 

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Armoured
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: November 13th, 2013
First Contact: November 19th, 2013
CFAT: December 3rd, 2013
Medical: December 6th, 2013
Interview: January 24th, 2014
Merit Listed: May 30th, 2014
Position Offered: June 12th, 2014 (Armoured)
Sworn in: July 25th,2014
BMQ: August 4th, 2014

I am so excited, and best of luck to everyone still going through the process/waiting for their call!


----------



## mtlee

Updates: Went and wrote my CFAT today. I passed, but was informed that there were only two openings for both PAO and IO positions, and that the competition for those spots would be incredibly fierce. As a result, I've re-shuffled my choices (still aiming for the PAO position), and added in the ACSO trade as well. 

Next step is waiting for my Medical and Interview, which will (hopefully) happen sooner rather than later. 

Recruiting Centre: New Westminister
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer 
Trade Choice 1: Public Affairs Officer
Trade Choice 2: Pilot
Trade Choice 3: Air Combat Systems Officer (added June 12)
Application Date (Online): April 29th, 2014
First Contact: May 1st, 2014
CFAT: June 12th, 2014 (Passed)
Interview: -
Medical: -
Merit Listed: -
Position Offered: -
Sworn in: -
BMOQ: -


----------



## tomgoetz

ekbrown89 said:
			
		

> One FINAL update. Just got the call!
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Armoured
> Trade Choice 2: Artillery
> Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: November 13th, 2013
> First Contact: November 19th, 2013
> CFAT: December 3rd, 2013
> Medical: December 6th, 2013
> Interview: January 24th, 2014
> Merit Listed: May 30th, 2014
> Position Offered: June 12th, 2014 (Armoured)
> Sworn in: July 25th,2014
> BMQ: August 4th, 2014
> 
> I am so excited, and best of luck to everyone still going through the process/waiting for their call!



Looks like we'll be at St. Jean together!


----------



## JoeDos

mtlee said:
			
		

> Updates: Went and wrote my CFAT today. I passed, but was informed that there were only two openings for both PAO and IO positions, and that the competition for those spots would be incredibly fierce. As a result, I've re-shuffled my choices (still aiming for the PAO position), and added in the ACSO trade as well.
> 
> Next step is waiting for my Medical and Interview, which will (hopefully) happen sooner rather than later.
> 
> Recruiting Centre: New Westminister
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Public Affairs Officer
> Trade Choice 2: Pilot
> Trade Choice 3: Air Combat Systems Officer (added June 12)
> Application Date (Online): April 29th, 2014
> First Contact: May 1st, 2014
> CFAT: June 12th, 2014 (Passed)
> Interview: -
> Medical: -
> Merit Listed: -
> Position Offered: -
> Sworn in: -
> BMOQ: -



Expect a little bit of a wait, CFRC New Westminster does Background checks and Enhanced reliability screening first before the medical and interview. Even though both have cleared for me I am still waiting.


----------



## Canada1!

Recruiting Centre: CFRC London
Regular/Reserve: RegF
NCM/Officer: NCM
Trade Choice 1: MP
CT application date: Sep 2012
Interview: Apr 2013
MPAC: Nov 2013
Offer: Jun 2014
COS date: Aug 2014


----------



## mtlee

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Expect a little bit of a wait, CFRC New Westminster does Background checks and Enhanced reliability screening first before the medical and interview. Even though both have cleared for me I am still waiting.



Yeah, I'm not banking on a speedy process, though I don't have any foreign implications or anything else that would make me stick out as a security clearance problem. Quintessential Forces maneuver of "hurry up and wait," which means time for more PT, and improving my mental math skills.


----------



## JoeDos

mtlee said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm not banking on a speedy process, though I don't have any foreign implications or anything else that would make me stick out as a security clearance problem. Quintessential Forces maneuver of "hurry up and wait," which means time for more PT, and improving my mental math skills.



I am for sure using it as prime PT time, I have greatly improved my cardio, and I had time to upgrade my schooling. 

I hope I am not in for to much long of a wait, also I didn't have any foreign implications, no debts, no criminal record.... But I can almost bet they did a bit more digging into my history likely due to my last name.


----------



## sunny1994

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> I am for sure using it as prime PT time, I have greatly improved my cardio, and I had time to upgrade my schooling.
> 
> I hope I am not in for to much long of a wait, also I didn't have any foreign implications, no debts, no criminal record.... But I can almost bet they did a bit more digging into my history likely due to my last name.


Yeap, I heard Bravo was a very dangerous name. Lots of terrorists and bad guys linked to Bravo, haha


----------



## JoeDos

sunny1994 said:
			
		

> Yeap, I heard Bravo was a very dangerous name. Lots of terrorists and bad guys linked to Bravo, haha



Well my last name is East Indian, yet no one in my immediate family is East Indian.


----------



## ekbrown89

tomgoetz said:
			
		

> Looks like we'll be at St. Jean together!



Apparently so! I imagine we'll inevitably cross paths! At least I can pretend I know someone.


----------



## steiner0400

ekbrown89 said:
			
		

> Apparently so! I imagine we'll inevitably cross paths! At least I can pretend I know someone.



Hes going for MP! Dont fall for it, its a trap!


----------



## KerryBlue

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Eng
> Trade Choice 2: Armoured
> Trade Choice 3: Infantry
> Application Date: April 10, 2013
> First Contact: September 06,2013
> CFAT completed : October 22nd, 2013(PASSED)
> Interview completed: May 29th, 2014
> Medical Completed:June 5,2014
> Med Files Submitted: June 13, 2014
> Merit Listed:
> Sworn in:




Well after a week of waiting for lab/physio reports all my med paper work was finally handed in today. Guess its more waiting for me while my Med File goes to the RMO. 

Hopefully I can be merit listed for end of July and August Selections..


----------



## geterdone123

Recruiting Centre: Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date (Online): Sept 2013
First Contact: Oct 2013
CFAT: Dec 2013
Interview: Jan 2014
Medical: Jan 2014
Merit Listed: March 2014
Position Offered: -
Sworn in: -
BMOQ: -

Anyone know when selections/BMQ for combat engineers might be? I know there was just the may 26th selection, but it looks like its mostly been infantry offers. I'm really hoping to get to the July BMQ but I guess all I can do is wait!


----------



## FwuzzyWabbit

Woohoo, it has all paid off, and I'm finally in, looking forward to St. Jean!

Recruting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Application Date: June 28 2013
First Contact: July 19 2013
Aptitude Test completed: July 23 2013
Medical completed: July 23 2013
Medical meets Common Enrolment Medical Standard: February 21 2014 
Interview completed: March 20th 2014
Merit Listed: June 6th 
Position Offered: June 13th
Basic Training Begins: July 21st


----------



## ace1125

I have been poking around the website looking for some info but can't really find exactly what I am looking for. I realize some of my questions may have been answered on a different post so please try to keep the replies of "answered somewhere else" to a minimum.  Any help is greatly appreciated.

I applied to be a combat engineer 2 months ago and got the e-mail to book my CFAT two days later. I wrote my CFAT two weeks ago and did very well on it (85th percentile), the career councillor told me if I don't hear back by September to call them to book my interview and medical but then to my surprise I was called two days later to book my interview and medical. The guy who called me even said it is very rare to be contacted two days after the CFAT.  The medical and interview went well and at the end the councillor told me I am a "great" candidate for combat engineer, they are hiring 100 right now and that "hopefully you could get in to the next group for BMQ".  From my reading on this sight it seems that I may be going through this process a lot faster than other people do but I am not sure really.  So what I want to know is how does the application process actually work from here on in? Did someone see my test scores and get me in for the interview/med quick and will continue to handle my application for the duration of the process? Does the councillor at my local recruitment centre have anything to do with the process or be in contact with people making the final decisions if I get in or not? I get that this is a real waiting game when applying but right now I am just waiting for my reliability screening to finish so do any of you think it will most likely be quick because everything has been? Was it just dumb luck that they happened to contact me two days after my CFAT?

Again, any thoughts here are appreciated. Also I get that this is a pretty selfish post that may not help many people but I'm trying my best to not think about this too much and let just it happen but I can't seem to go more than a few hours before I start thinking about how badly I want to get this job offered to me and go to basic. I sat around for 8 months prior to applying because I wanted to make sure it was really something I wanted to do, in hindsight I wish I had just applied the day I started thinking about it.


----------



## DnentonSg

Seems like you got very very lucky with that two day wait time between your CFAT and med/interview. From what I have been told, the way the CF recruiting process works now is that everyone is given the chance to write the aptitude test but the trick here is that it is now no longer enough to just qualify for your trades and you must get what the recruiters deem a "competitive score" to be selected to move on to the medical and interview portion of the application process.


----------



## stayfrosty

So last year I had applied at a number of police departments in Ontario, and, (with one city in particular), the recruiting process started in May 2013 and lasted until January 2014 only to find out at the final stage that I didn't make the final cut. It was disheartening to say the least but in the process I learned a valuable lesson about waiting, preparing, and continuing to live ones life without getting too far ahead of oneself.

As it turns out, I am glad that it didn't come to pass because now I am pursuing the dream I had when I was 17. Having said that, if there's one thing I can say to anyone who is continually checking their VM to see if they 'got the call', it's: "continue to live your life". Don't get too far ahead of yourself and learn to love and live each day, because today is what you have and you aren't guaranteed tomorrow. None of us are.

This is advice I am giving to myself right now, because based on what I am reading in these threads, I can't help but think my application process is moving very rapidly. My online application was submitted on May 2nd, and since then I have had my med (including my 40+ 'we need to know you're not going to have a heart attack'- form)   come back... my CFAT/TSD tests are passed... and my CFRC has booked my interview for Friday morning... 

Again, with the progression of my application (5 weeks from first application to interview) it's getting harder and harder to not get ahead of myself... I am glad I had that experience last year to teach me patience in the waiting.

I am not allowing myself to get excited until I have a swearing in date. Best of luck to you all.


----------



## steiner0400

I would say from late April to mid June is beyond expedite speed.

You've been dealt a good hand in this game of poker; play it right.

Don't get cocky (I have, you get jacked up for it promptly) and just take everything in stride.



			
				ace1125 said:
			
		

> So what I want to know is how does the application process actually work from here on in?


The process from here is pretty straight forward. Remember that key phrase Lt Dan said on Forrest Gump? Y'know "Sit down! Shut up!"... Yeah, do that... As long as every aspect of your application has been completed minus the merit listing, swearing in and stepping foot through the green door of the mega, you can't do much to speed up your already warp speed application. 



			
				ace1125 said:
			
		

> Did someone see my test scores and get me in for the interview/med quick and will continue to handle my application for the duration of the process?


Irrevelant, has no purpose of being answered but I will anyways. It likely was recommended by your recruiter/ File Manager to process you above other candidates due to aptitude level for the selected trade.



			
				ace1125 said:
			
		

> Does the councillor at my local recruitment centre have anything to do with the process or be in contact with people making the final decisions if I get in or not?


Your recruiter/ File Manager has every right to add a note/ memo to your file about their encounters with you in person, over the phone or through e-mail.



			
				ace1125 said:
			
		

> I get that this is a real waiting game when applying but right now I am just waiting for my reliability screening to finish so do any of you think it will most likely be quick because everything has been?


Your screening gets done on a first come first serve basis through various third party companies. On rare occassions the recruiter can call the references and confirm those, as they did for mine. My experience with that was I had given a set of references, however I misunderstood that the references had to be of a work or school related manner and gave them my character references (which come into play when you get your job offer (email and phone).)
I was called (or emailed, cant remember) by my file manager at the time about my references being invalid and I promptly supplied new ones. While in my interview I was asked about my references and was told that my old ones were still on file. Because I am well prepared for formal situations I arrived with my folder full of application related files including my new references. I supplied them and was called soon after with news of my merit.

Just be patient, Make sure you have every document related to the reliability screening on file so if there are any mix ups you can correct them immediately.



			
				ace1125 said:
			
		

> Was it just dumb luck that they happened to contact me two days after my CFAT?


It was probably a sign that you will be an excellent addition to the team.

Work hard on core strength, it seems to be the main thing everyone joining needs to succeed. Practice quick (basic) mathematics as I'm sure it will come in to play somewhere in basic. And for the love of god, practise safe weapon handling, it'll save us all the hassle of getting jacked up for some A-hole who pointed the muzzle at his C.O. ...


Anyways, pre-basic advice aside, you obviously have potential for the CBT ENG trade and I, as many others, wish you luck. I am going to recommend that the next D.S. to stumble upon this lock (or merge) the thread as it has no real value to the board as a whole.


----------



## cp04dental

After alot of thought and deliberation, I changed my second trade to RMS and made the decision that if they offer it to me I will probably take it.  Dental went from taking 10 to taking 5 and now it is down to 1. Time to move on to a different challenge.


----------



## Molloy

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Entry Plan: DEO
Trade choice 1: Pilot
Trade choice 2: ACSO
Trade Choice 3: ---
Applied: August 13, 2013
First contact: August 29, 2013
Forms in to CFRC: Sept 04, 2013
CFAT: October 08, 2013
Pre-Sec Interview: October 10, 2013
Interview: December 05, 2013
ACSO Test: January 24, 2014 (Passed)
Medical: January 27, 2014
ASC: April 30, 2014
Aircrew Medical: May 2, 2014
Merit Listed: June 13, 2014
Position offered: ---
Enrollment/swearing in: ---
BMQ: ---

Taping up fingers in the crossed position.


----------



## JoeDos

Got an email from not my file manager, but an email along the lines of Appointments.MYCFRC@YadaYada.ca that stated the following...
"Your file is in processing step 2, which means that you will be booked for Medical and Interview as per instructions from Production Officer and according to priority. Once priority of your file is confirmed, you will be notified."

I am starting to realize why they never make their quotas for Stewards, and likely will be waiting for a few months longer for my medical and interview.. Oh well guess it's time to continue the waiting game.


----------



## steiner0400

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Got an email from not my file manager, but an email along the lines of Appointments.MYCFRC@YadaYada.ca that stated the following...
> "Your file is in processing step 2, which means that you will be booked for Medical and Interview as per instructions from Production Officer and according to priority. Once priority of your file is confirmed, you will be notified."
> 
> I am starting to realize why they never make their quotas for Stewards, and likely will be waiting for a few months longer for my medical and interview.. Oh well guess it's time to continue the waiting game.



Sounds like youve been handed the shitty end of the stick.

But its not all bad, use this spare time to increase lung capacity and endourance along side basic resistance exercises


----------



## PuckChaser

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Its pretty bad, I have been preparing for a decent amount of time, working out nearly every single day, upgrading my schooling so my application looks better, etc. But then again with my recruiting center I have had nothing but issues.



You picked Steward. Not a huge trade, which means not many intakes every year. Also listed on the website WITHOUT "in demand" or "now hiring". That means you're a very low priority. Why would they waste time getting you in for a medical/etc etc etc first, when quite frankly they may not have an opening for you until next year? Priority trades are going to get processed first, despite your hurt feelings.


----------



## JoeDos

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You picked Steward. Not a huge trade, which means not many intakes every year. Also listed on the website WITHOUT "in demand" or "now hiring". That means you're a very low priority. Why would they waste time getting you in for a medical/etc etc etc first, when quite frankly they may not have an opening for you until next year? Priority trades are going to get processed first, despite your hurt feelings.



No hurt feelings as I knew this was the case in the first place. When I applied it was in-demand and hiring and knew it would change before I even made it to my medical and interview. I had no idea that it was no longer first come first serve... Hell if Cook didn't require a Math 12 I would have that on my application as well, apparently Grade 11 Math is no longer the minimum.  

Also as far as I know, there is positions according to my recruiting center.


----------



## steiner0400

Thats a pretty high standard for cooking, but hey, what do I know? Im just an "expendable" infantryman... 
One day ill be callin the shots (no need to bust my chops or jack me up, im just making a laughable joke...)


----------



## PuckChaser

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Thats a pretty high standard for cooking, but hey, what do I know? Im just an "expendable" infantryman...
> One day ill be callin the shots (no need to bust my chops or jack me up, im just making a laughable joke...)



Cook a meal for 5,000 people without an adequate grasp of math without under serving/wasting food, and figure out whether its an appropriate math standard....


----------



## steiner0400

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Cook a meal for 5,000 people without an adequate grasp of math without under serving/wasting food, and figure out whether its an appropriate math standard....



Its basic multiplication thugh, figure it out for one person and youve just gotta multiply that by 5 and add 3 '0's... Lol (ive got a semi unique way of multiplying


----------



## JoeDos

Well I have my Grade 12, just not my Grade 12 math. Forces.ca had it listed that the minimum requirement was Math 11, but if it comes down to it I will look for a school that will allow me to upgrade.


----------



## steiner0400

If youre over 18 and live in Ontario im pretty sure youre requited to pay for it


----------



## JoeDos

British Columbia, and I already knew I would have to pay for it.


----------



## dankcco

My sample below. Here is to hoping for some good news in the coming weeks. And best of luck to everyone else!


----------



## steiner0400

dankcco said:
			
		

> My sample below. Here is to hoping for some good news in the coming weeks. And best of luck to everyone else!


I do believe selections are being held today for infantry and possibly arty.
Doesnt mean you should expect a call within 2 weeks though.


----------



## dankcco

One can hope though, one can hope.


----------



## steiner0400

dankcco said:
			
		

> One can hope though, one can hope.


By "doesnt mean you should expect a call within two weeks"
I meant "dont expect any contact to happen until 07 JUL at least"


----------



## KerryBlue

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> By "doesnt mean you should expect a call within two weeks"
> I meant "dont expect any contact to happen until 07 JUL at least"




You do realize that people hear back a day or two after selections and usually after two weeks you can count yourself out. 1-2 weeks post selection seems to be the window of when to expect "the call"


----------



## d_edwards

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> British Columbia, and I already knew I would have to pay for it.



If you are from BC, check out Nides.ca,  they offer online correspondence courses for free at the high school level.


----------



## steiner0400

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> You do realize that people hear back a day or two after selections and usually after two weeks you can count yourself out. 1-2 weeks post selection seems to be the window of when to expect "the call"



**sarcasm warning**
Because youve gottwn the call right? I speak from experience and post regularly in the selection dates thread. 
Youll also notice my date of offer vs the selection date of may 26th from which I was selected.
Most of the recent applicants (who post) in that thread waited from 1.5 - 2.5 weeks for their calls. 
Go ahead and deduct mp from me for my feedback but im speaking from what ive seen happen, not from what I -think- is true.


----------



## niftynicolemarie

Medical and interview booked! I seem to be moving along pretty well!


----------



## scubasteve

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> **sarcasm warning**
> Because youve gottwn the call right? I speak from experience and post regularly in the selection dates thread.
> Youll also notice my date of offer vs the selection date of may 26th from which I was selected.
> Most of the recent applicants (who post) in that thread waited from 1.5 - 2.5 weeks for their calls.
> Go ahead and deduct mp from me for my feedback but im speaking from what ive seen happen, not from what I -think- is true.



Agreed, took me about 2 weeks after selection dates to get my call. I guess it's a good thing we're on the same course eh steiner?


----------



## steiner0400

scubasteve said:
			
		

> Agreed, took me about 2 weeks after selection dates to get my call. I guess it's a good thing we're on the same course eh steiner?


Agreed, buddy.
On the plus side; 4 weeks 4 days until we ship out.
See you in the mega!


----------



## callmefishmael

Does anyone know if they will be hiring any more MARS Officers this FY?


----------



## DAA

callmefishmael said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if they will be hiring any more MARS Officers this FY?



Yes they will.  But probably not until much later in the year.


----------



## JoeDos

Here's where my application stands, I am still waiting for a production officer to determine if my application is priority or not, but at this point it is looking like I will not be making August Selections.


----------



## DukeLuke56

The recruiting officer at my CFRC indicated that my application would likely be processed quickly. Wrote my CFAT two days ago and the officer told me that my score was off the charts and the highest he had seen in years. He also indicated that since my top two trade choices are currently hiring (one of which is "in demand"), he saw no reason why I shouldn't be able to be sworn in before late August/early September selection for BMOQ (provided the interview/medical go well). I am currently waiting to hear back from them to schedule an interview/medical.

Not sure if he was able to say that with confidence, but it has obviously got me quite excited. From what I've read on this forum it appears most applicants are waiting much longer than what I was told at my CFRC. I am trying to temper my expectations though, but fingers are crossed for an expeditious process! Good luck to all those who are still in the application process.


----------



## niftynicolemarie

DukeLuke56 said:
			
		

> The recruiting officer at my CFRC indicated that my application would likely be processed quickly. Wrote my CFAT two days ago and the officer told me that my score was off the charts and the highest he had seen in years. He also indicated that since my top two trade choices are currently hiring (one of which is "in demand"), he saw no reason why I shouldn't be able to be sworn in before late August/early September selection for BMOQ (provided the interview/medical go well). I am currently waiting to hear back from them to schedule an interview/medical.
> 
> Not sure if he was able to say that with confidence, but it has obviously got me quite excited. From what I've read on this forum it appears most applicants are waiting much longer than what I was told at my CFRC. I am trying to temper my expectations though, but fingers are crossed for an expeditious process! Good luck to all those who are still in the application process.


I am only telling you my experience with my personal application and I am in no way a professional or a recruiter.
I was told the same thing as you,  that my CFAT scores were incredible and there was no reason they could see that I wouldn't be scheduled for my medical in two weeks or less.
I got the call for my medical and interview to be scheduled one month and one day later, which, compared to what I see on here from a lot of people,  was pretty good!
Best of luck and I hope things move very smoothly for you! My medical is today, so, fingers crossed!


----------



## Washy

Just got my call 2 days ago while in a boat fishing on vacation. Couldn't have happened at a better moment. So pumped! Now to tell the Girlfriend and see how she reacts to me leaving.


----------



## steiner0400

Washy said:
			
		

> Just got my call 2 days ago while in a boat fishing on vacation. Couldn't have happened at a better moment. So pumped! Now to tell the Girlfriend and see how she reacts to me leaving.


Congrats buddy! Youll be a week 1 when I walk in the green doors. See you there


----------



## skuoc019

So I noticed a that some people were called in for a pre-security screening and some weren't. I am just wondering as to why that is ? I recently wrote and passed my CFAT last Thursday and got a call that I had a pre-security interview next month. Is the pre-security interview basically the same as a regular interview ? My dad is Australian and is currently living there; he also has dual Canadian and and Australian citizenship so does that have anything to do with it ?

In the call I was told to fill out and bring the required forms as long as study the entry plans and know them.


----------



## thearchivist87

Hello everyone! I thought this would be a great place for my first post so here goes. I completed my initial processing today, handed in all my documents, etc and it went really well. My recruiter actually convinced me to apply for an officer trade as soon as he realized that I had three uni degrees, so I think I might be in for a bit of a ride with the interview   

Recruiting Center: Toronto 
Regular/ Reserve: Regular 
Officer/ NCM: Officer 
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Control Officer 
Trade Choice 2: Maritime Surface and Sub-surface Officer 
Trade Choice 3: Infantry Officer 
Application date: June 4, 2014 
First contact: June 6, 2014 
CFAT: July 31, 2014 
Interview: 
Medical: 
Merit Listed: 
Sworn In: 
BMQ: 

Also, just because I'm a little OCD, I noticed on my file where all my documents went in, the recruiting officer wrote in black marker "F" with a circle around it. We did have quite a lengthy conversation about Game of Thrones, and historical fiction novels (which, it turns out, we were both fans of), and I'm just hoping I didn't make myself out to be too much of a dork.  :-\ Does anyone know what that "F" is??


----------



## DAA

Beats me, must be some sort of "internal" thing.    :dunno:   Far too many "F-words" come to mind, none of which are flattering.

I'm rather surprised they did anything with your actual application, seeing as it appears you haven't written the CFAT or TSD yet.  Nothing wrong with doing something like that though.


----------



## DukeLuke56

Rookie Green said:
			
		

> I got told the same thing. Still sitting here four months later.



I know that the recruiter cannot really say something like that with supreme confidence, as there is no way to predict the future. It is for this reason that I have tempered my expectations, however I would be ecstatic if my application were able to be completed and processed in time for August/September BMOQ. While my high CFAT score may play in my favor in regards to my placement in the applicant pool, I have no illusions that my case is special or unique.

I do have one question. I have noticed that some people have waited many months between their CFAT and interview/medical while others have waited just a few weeks. Does the size (ie. amount of traffic the local CFRC handles) of the recruiting center's city/town play a role in the scheduling of interviews/medical appointments? One could reasonably assume that a CFRC in Vancouver or Toronto would process many more applications, and thus have many more interviews/medicals to schedule, than a smaller city such as Moncton.


----------



## halifamous

I feel like i've been going through this process forever. I had actually previously applied a few years ago in Halifax and that's where I did my CFAT, that's apparently good for life so it carried forward. Unfortunately what also carried forward as an old disconnected phone number attached to my medical file so there was a month or so after medical that a piece of info was missing and I didn't know until I called back to see what was going on with my file. So that delayed me a bit but it's all back on track now. Seems like I'm in a bit of a waiting game. I'm told PAFO and INT are both very competitive with only a few spots. Has anyone with these trade preferences heard anything? Also seeing quite a few BMQ dates coming up in summer but not any BMOQ. Has anyone gotten a date for summer? 

Recruiting Centre: Kingston
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Public Affairs Officer 
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence
Trade Choice 3: Aerospace Control Officer
Applied: August 2013
First contact: August 27, 2013
CFAT: completed and passed (in Halifax in 2011)
Medical: April 12, 2014 
Interview: April 12, 2014
Merit Listed: June 17 (notified Merit listed for choices 1 and 2 but still require Aircrew Selection testing for AEC)
Position offered: -
Enrollment/swearing in: -
BMQ: -


----------



## PopeScope20

DukeLuke56 said:
			
		

> I do have one question. I have noticed that some people have waited many months between their CFAT and interview/medical while others have waited just a few weeks. Does the size (ie. amount of traffic the local CFRC handles) of the recruiting center's city/town play a role in the scheduling of interviews/medical appointments? One could reasonably assume that a CFRC in Vancouver or Toronto would process many more applications, and thus have many more interviews/medicals to schedule, than a smaller city such as Moncton.



Here at the Fredericton center I applied at a similar time to a friend who had his interview 1 month before mine and was merit listed and got his bmq date 3 weeks after(we both went for combat engineer). Now 4 months later im still waiting to hear back for a swear in/bmq date. On the same hand another friend applied a few months before me and is still waiting for a interview and medical... maybe they are hating on him for his cfat. (couldnt see that going well for him)


----------



## JoeDos

halifamous said:
			
		

> I feel like i've been going through this process forever. I had actually previously applied a few years ago in Halifax and that's where I did my CFAT, that's apparently good for life so it carried forward. Unfortunately what also carried forward as an old disconnected phone number attached to my medical file so there was a month or so after medical that a piece of info was missing and I didn't know until I called back to see what was going on with my file. So that delayed me a bit but it's all back on track now. Seems like I'm in a bit of a waiting game. I'm told PAFO and INT are both very competitive with only a few spots. Has anyone with these trade preferences heard anything? Also seeing quite a few BMQ dates coming up in summer but not any BMOQ. Has anyone gotten a date for summer?
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Kingston
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Public Affairs Officer
> Trade Choice 2: Intelligence
> Trade Choice 3: Aerospace Control Officer
> Applied: August 2013
> First contact: August 27, 2013
> CFAT: completed and passed (in Halifax in 2011)
> Medical: April 12, 2014
> Interview: April 12, 2014
> Merit Listed: June 17 (notified Merit listed for choices 1 and 2 but still require Aircrew Selection testing for AEC)
> Position offered: -
> Enrollment/swearing in: -
> BMQ: -



Your progressing more than I have. I applied in April, 2013 and still am waiting for a medical and interview.


----------



## Vanguard48

Allow me gentlemen and ladies who are present to throw in my quick story. I have been waiting 2 years officially to get into the forces (Infantry Reserve) and have had no news nor will there be any this year due to budgeting and recruit intake spots in my region. Not even my testing has begun yet ever since my application date in 2012.

So for all of you who have actually had test dates and so on waiting for your call be patient, it will come eventually. In the meantime keep lifting and running hardcore because when BMQ starts its go time.

Sorry but I just had to throw this in . Proceed.


----------



## Jeff.Beach

Reg Force
(1)Infantry-got my pic
(2)Artillery soldier-got this pic as well
(3)Military police-did not get this pic
CFAT-2014-6-24-passed
medical-2014-6-24-passed
interview-2014-6-24-passed
swarn in-still to be done
BMQ-still to be done

over all I have been excited. can any one tell me when dose BMQ start and how many courses are their threw out a year


----------



## cwatson91

According to my file manager the next selection for Infantry is the start of August. By mid-August if you were selected you should receive "the call", I hope this alleviates your anxiety! I'm waiting for Infantry myself; good luck!


----------



## SJantzi

Selections are currently being done for August 4th BMQ (combat arms included)


----------



## steiner0400

Jeff.Beach said:
			
		

> Reg Force
> (1)Infantry-got my pic
> (2)Artillery soldier-got this pic as well
> (3)Military police-did not get this pic
> CFAT-2014-6-24-passed
> medical-2014-6-24-passed
> interview-2014-6-24-passed
> swarn in-still to be done
> BMQ-still to be done
> 
> over all I have been excited. can any one tell me when dose BMQ start and how many courses are their threw out a year



Im not trying to be a grammar nazi, but I have no clue how you passed your CFAT if you cant distinguish between 'does' and 'dose'.... Same for 'threw' and 'through[out]' (its one word).

A helpful tip, though, follow the same format for your step by step progress that everyone else uses. It makes it a little easier to understand what you're trying to imply.

Ill do it for you so you can just copy and paste..

Trade choice 1 - Infantryman
Trade choice 2 - Artillery crewman
Trade choice 3 - Military Police (not acceptable)
Recruiting centre - (?????)
Reg Force/Reserves - RegF
Date applied - (?????)
Files sent to NB - (?????)
File sent to CFRC - (?????)
First contact - (?????)
Reliability screening - (?????)
CFAT - 24 JUN 2014
Medical - 24 JUN 2014
Interview - 24 JUN 2014
Job offer - N/A
Swearing in - N/A
BMQ starts - N/A

Edit: missed some points on the signature suggestion.


----------



## dankcco

A nice clarification on what you mean by "got this pick" would be incredible. Clearing that up would be excellent.

Did your CFAT score qualify you for the two but not MP? Or were you 'merit listed' for two but not the other?


----------



## Jeff.Beach

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Im not trying to be a grammar nazi, but I have no clue how you passed your CFAT if you cant distinguish between 'does' and 'dose'.... Same for 'threw' and 'through[out]' (its one word).
> 
> A helpful tip, though, follow the same format for your step by step progress that everyone else uses. It makes it a little easier to understand what you're trying to imply.
> 
> Ill do it for you so you can just copy and paste..
> 
> Trade choice 1 - Infantryman
> Trade choice 2 - Artillery crewman
> Trade choice 3 - Military Police (not acceptable)
> Recruiting centre - (?????)
> Reg Force/Reserves - RegF
> Date applied - (?????)
> Files sent to NB - (?????)
> File sent to CFRC - (?????)
> First contact - (?????)
> Reliability screening - (?????)
> CFAT - 24 JUN 2014
> Medical - 24 JUN 2014
> Interview - 24 JUN 2014
> Job offer - N/A
> Swearing in - N/A
> BMQ starts - N/A
> 
> Edit: missed some points on the signature suggestion.
> 
> ((((Jeff.Beach)))))Oh i have an Iphone and it likes to make little auto correct. and i do not need to write down every little thing about my application mister


----------



## KerryBlue

WarPig198908 said:
			
		

> ((((Jeff.Beach)))))Oh i have an Iphone and it likes to make little auto correct. and i do not need to write down every little thing about my application mister



I don't think being on an iphone is a valid excuse. I send hundreds of emails from my iPhone everyday and the spelling and grammar are far more correct then the language you displayed. An iPhone will not change through to threw or does to dose. Capitalization and punctuation go along way to helping people understand what you are trying to say.


----------



## Jeff.Beach

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> I don't think being on an iphone is a valid excuse. I send hundreds of emails from my iPhone everyday and the spelling and grammar are far more correct then the language you displayed. An iPhone will not change through to threw or does to dose. Capitalization and punctuation go along way to helping people understand what you are trying to say.



It's ok I know your trying to sound smarter then me and that really doesn't pay off trying to be in the military but yea sounds like you just don't under stand me but maybe I was excited and typed it up really fast and my auto correct replaced it on me. But hey your the person who knows every thing sorry bub


----------



## Jeff.Beach

Jeff.b said:
			
		

> It's ok I know your trying to sound smarter then me and that really doesn't pay off trying to be in the military but yea sounds like you just don't under stand me but maybe I was excited and typed it up really fast and my auto correct replaced it on me. But hey your the person who knows every thing sorry bub


Just remember you were not their when I wrote it you were not leaning over my shoulder watching me type that so you should be a little more Curtis bub


----------



## George Wallace

Jeff.b said:
			
		

> Just remember you were not their when I wrote it you were not leaning over my shoulder watching me type that so you should be a little more Curtis bub



LOL

I am sure he has no aspirations of being a little Curtis; whoever that may be.

Jeff.b

Go back and look at what you have written.


----------



## dankcco

Jeff.b said:
			
		

> Just remember you were not their when I wrote it you were not leaning over my shoulder watching me type that so you should be a little more Curtis bub



I think he was going for: "Just remember, you were not there when I wrote it. You were not leaning over my shoulder watching me type that. So, maybe you should be a little more courteous buddy."

@Jeff.b You mad bro?


----------



## JoeDos

Honestly, I think he's a troll.


----------



## dankcco

I think you nailed it.


----------



## JoeDos

On my way home from work I drove by a guy who was in his uniform, I was pretty envious..... Still haven't heard anything from my Recruiting Center.


----------



## KerryBlue

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> On my way home from work I drove by a guy who was in his uniform, I was pretty envious..... Still haven't heard anything from my Recruiting Center.



That really sucks dude, hopefully you hear something back soon. Maybe they're focusing on combat arms right now....


----------



## JoeDos

Well I finally managed to get into a Math 12 program, so if I can get it done ASAP I can add Cook to my application and that may get me somewhere.


----------



## McDavid

Long time lurker, first time poster!

I'm currently in the process to become a cook in the navy. My recruitment center is the same as yours, new west. You should call the recruitment center to see if you can add cook as a career choice ASAP. I'm pretty sure the requirement is still grade eleven math so maybe ask to confirm. Selection for unskilled cooks started a week ago, only 13 positions hopefully I get called back by mid next week.

If you add cook as a career choice I would recommend joining through the subsidized education plan because its less competitive. Maybe it'll speed up your application, selection date is mid/end of August for the SEP cooks. I think there's around 10 positions.

I highly recommend making a list of questions and going down to the recruitment center. I found it was a lot more helpful then calling. They have a list with every career and the selection dates/ amount of positions. Every recruitment center is given a certain amount of positions to fill.

Feel free to reply or PM me if you have any questions, hopefully I can help as I'm at the end of the process for the same recruitment center.


----------



## McDavid

I apologize, I just looked it up and it turns out that yes the math requirment for cooks has gone up to grade 12.

I wonder if you can add cook as a trade choice now, go through the process but not be accepted until your math course has been passed? Or maybe a conditional offer of acceptance? That would be great. They might do it, its what they do for people in high school that want to apply but haven't finished school yet.

I wish you the best of luck with your math course!

Curious to know, how long is your course?


----------



## JoeDos

McDavid said:
			
		

> I apologize, I just looked it up and it turns out that yes the math requirment for cooks has gone up to grade 12.
> 
> I wonder if you can add cook as a trade choice now, go through the process but not be accepted until your math course has been passed? Or maybe a conditional offer of acceptance? That would be great. They might do it, its what they do for people in high school that want to apply but haven't finished school yet.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck with your math course!
> 
> Curious to know, how long is your course?



Alright well I contacted them, unfortunately because I just got into the course they cannot actually do it. Apparently Steward is still open, but at the rate of my application it does not seem like it. Looks like I have until the interview to finish the Math course....... Which at this point is looking like it may be some time before it actually happens.


----------



## SJF1988

I have been dealing with the barrie recruiting office. Have made it as far as the interview, just waiting for the medical date. I called to try and get an update/ see if a slot for the medical has opened up, they informed me they were no longer giving out updates. If they have a spot they will call.  Just a little concerned with this as up until this point every appointment I have had, whether CFAT, or interview, it had been booked because I called for an update on my application. Has anyone else experienced this sudden halt in obtaining info? Or is this just a barrie recruiting centre thing?
Also, is anyone else dealing with the barrie centre, if so, how has your process been going?


----------



## fyrious

been creeping a while, figured i'd throw my stuff up.  my advice for those who are just starting their application or who are waiting, *Call*, if you get no response with calling within a week ***go into the office/recruiting centre***.   After a few days of completing the online application i received an email stating to contact Hamilton within 30 days of receiving said email and to fill out forms to continue on with the process.   I called Hamilton and understandably they are busy, so after a week i decided to just go in with my forms and right then and there they booked my CFAT.  So if possible (after your online application and trying to call), go into your recruiting centre, it might pay off.  

not saying it'll work for everyone, but definitely doesn't hurt to try.

Trade choice 1 - ACISS
Trade choice 2 - Armour soldier
Trade choice 3 - Optronic Tech(land)
Recruiting centre - Hamilton
Reg Force/Reserves - RegF
Date applied - Mid May 2014
CFAT - 3 JUN 2014
Medical - 9  JULY 2014
Interview - 9 JULY 2014
Job offer - 
Swearing in - 
BMQ starts - 


As a side note, i originally started my application as an officer since i have a degree, but scored just under the cut off, i was told like 2-3 points off which kind of sucks, but I then found out my degree doesn't count for anything but the combat arms sections anyway.  Also, if i was to re-write and score lower then that's it, i'm done, i'd have to wait a certain period to reapply.   So, i was told i could switch that day and i spoke to another recruiter and got into the NCM trades.  Tough choices, i sat and read over alot but i wanted something in the ARMY, and there are only so many trades being hired at the moment too.  But, the ACISS seemed the most appealing and suited me (well from what i read and researched anyway, lol)


----------



## shooked1

SJF1988 said:
			
		

> I have been dealing with the barrie recruiting office. Have made it as far as the interview, just waiting for the medical date. I called to try and get an update/ see if a slot for the medical has opened up, they informed me they were no longer giving out updates. If they have a spot they will call.  Just a little concerned with this as up until this point every appointment I have had, whether CFAT, or interview, it had been booked because I called for an update on my application. Has anyone else experienced this sudden halt in obtaining info? Or is this just a barrie recruiting centre thing?
> Also, is anyone else dealing with the barrie centre, if so, how has your process been going?



I also had this happen to me I called hoping to hear some  good news  and they said they no longer give updates. Having taken my CFAT 6 weeks ago they said to give a call every month or so to see if anything is updated and to so interest so I'm wondering how new this policy is.


----------



## Jayjaycf

Recruiting Center: CRFC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Application Date: October 2012 (Online)
First Contact: August 2013
File Transfer From North Bay: August 2013
CFAT completed : September 5, 2013 
Interview completed: September 26 2013
Medical Completed: September 26 2013
Merit Listed: January 2014
Job Offer : July 07 2014 ( Artillery ) 
Sworn in: August 25 2014
Basic Training Begins: September 5 2014

Last update, really thrilled, can't wait to start.


----------



## tomgoetz

Jayjaycf said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CRFC Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Artillery
> Application Date: October 2012 (Online)
> First Contact: August 2013
> File Transfer From North Bay: August 2013
> CFAT completed : September 5, 2013
> Interview completed: September 26 2013
> Medical Completed: September 26 2013
> Merit Listed: January 2014
> Job Offer : July 07 2014 ( Artillery )
> Sworn in: August 25 2014
> Basic Training Begins: September 5 2014
> 
> Last update, really thrilled, can't wait to start.



Congratulations on the job offer!


----------



## legalrec

Just got a call booking my medical!  Woo!  Slow and steady wins the race... I hope.

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Legal Officer
Online Application: March 12, 2014
First contact: March 14, 2014
CFAT: April 3, 2014
Medical: July 14, 2014 (booked)
Interview: TBD
JAG Board Interview: --
Position(s) offered: --
Enrollment/swearing in: --
BMOQ: --


----------



## JoeDos

LegalApp said:
			
		

> Just got a call booking my medical!  Woo!  Slow and steady wins the race... I hope.
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Legal Officer
> Online Application: March 12, 2014
> First contact: March 14, 2014
> CFAT: April 3, 2014
> Medical: July 14, 2014 (booked)
> Interview: TBD
> JAG Board Interview: --
> Position(s) offered: --
> Enrollment/swearing in: --
> BMOQ: --


I am getting slightly jealous haha, my recruiting center has been silent lately.


----------



## halifamous

LegalApp said:
			
		

> Just got a call booking my medical!  Woo!  Slow and steady wins the race... I hope.
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Legal Officer
> Online Application: March 12, 2014
> First contact: March 14, 2014
> CFAT: April 3, 2014
> Medical: July 14, 2014 (booked)
> Interview: TBD
> JAG Board Interview: --
> Position(s) offered: --
> Enrollment/swearing in: --
> BMOQ: --



Might seem slow and steady but this is warp speed compared to mine and many others


----------



## niftynicolemarie

Recruiting Center: Fredericton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: Met Tech
Trade Choice 3: WFE Tech
Application Date: March 20, 2014
First Contact: April 22, 2014
CFAT completed : May 22,2014
Interview completed: July 8, 2014
Medical Completed: June 26, 2014
Merit Listed: tbd
Job Offer : Tbd
Sworn in: Tbd
Basic Training Begins: Tbd

Bam, interview done. I was told as soon as my checks come back I'll be merit listed... Fingers crossed that will be soon!


----------



## JoeDos

niftynicolemarie said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Fredericton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
> Trade Choice 2: Met Tech
> Trade Choice 3: WFE Tech
> Application Date: March 20, 2014
> First Contact: April 22, 2014
> CFAT completed : May 22,2014
> Interview completed: July 8, 2014
> Medical Completed: June 26, 2014
> Merit Listed: tbd
> Job Offer : Tbd
> Sworn in: Tbd
> Basic Training Begins: Tbd
> 
> Bam, interview done. I was told as soon as my checks come back I'll be merit listed... Fingers crossed that will be soon!


it all really depends. My checks took a few months.


----------



## PopeScope20

So after checking this post and the selection dates posts it seems like the hurry up and wait saying is holding true for most applicants.
I have a few friends posted here on base gagetown who have suggested re-mustering to armoured as it was still a trade i was interested in and has better luck with wait times from merit listing too swear in / bmq.
Any thoughts on this?
I have already been warned if I wanted to switch back to engineers once in the forces I would have to wait until i was a cpl if i wanted to switch. Armoured was one of my picks and I cant see myself not enjoying being a crewman on a  lav 3 or leopard 2.
I was also told that engineers usually hire more in January after the new budgets are released, I have noticed other members of this forum getting their calls the past few weeks but maybe its nothing compared to the beginning of the year.


----------



## DAA

PopeScope20 said:
			
		

> So after checking this post and the selection dates posts it seems like the hurry up and wait saying is holding true for most applicants.
> I have a few friends posted here on base gagetown who have suggested re-mustering to armoured as it was still a trade i was interested in and has better luck with wait times from merit listing too swear in / bmq.
> Any thoughts on this?
> I have already been warned if I wanted to switch back to engineers once in the forces I would have to wait until i was a cpl if i wanted to switch. Armoured was one of my picks and I cant see myself not enjoying being a crewman on a  lav 3 or leopard 2.
> I was also told that engineers usually hire more in January after the new budgets are released, I have noticed other members of this forum getting their calls the past few weeks but maybe its nothing compared to the beginning of the year.



First off, you have to already be a member of the CF to OT (ie; remuster).  Your second comment is a relative scenario but it could take longer than you expect.  The last comment about hiring more Engrs in Jan is "out to lunch" and there is no correlation between recruiting and budgets, just doesn't happen that way.  Same pretty much applies to all occupations.

They hire, when they need/want to hire, simple as that.  The only occupations that have a somewhat "specific" hiring time are the subsidized entry programs (ie; ROTP, CEOTP, SEELM and NCM SEP).  Other than that, everything else, is pretty much up for grabs.


----------



## PopeScope20

Thanks for the quick and clear reply!
Ill stick with waiting and hope for the august bmq and if no luck then whatever bmq dates are after that.


----------



## legalrec

halifamous said:
			
		

> Might seem slow and steady but this is warp speed compared to mine and many others



True story.  I was expecting it to take much longer.  I'm just hoping it's all done for the next selection (June 2015).


----------



## Zulopol

My Application Process take 5 Months from online application to get a BMQ Date!
Good Luck Guys !

Recruiting centre: CFRC Quebec
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Armoured Soldier
Application Date: Feb 2014
First contact: March 05 2014
CFAT: March 05 2014
Medical: 12 March 2014
Interview: 12 March 2014
Position offered: July 07 2014
Enrollment/swearing in: 28 August 2014
BMQ: 15 September 2014 (French Platoon)


----------



## JoeDos

Zulopol said:
			
		

> My Application Process take 5 Months from online application to get a BMQ Date!
> Good Luck Guys !
> 
> Recruiting centre: CFRC Quebec
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: Armoured Soldier
> Application Date: Feb 2014
> First contact: March 05 2014
> CFAT: March 05 2014
> Medical: 12 March 2014
> Interview: 12 March 2014
> Position offered: July 07 2014
> Enrollment/swearing in: 28 August 2014
> BMQ: 15 September 2014 (French Platoon)



CONGRATS!!! Glad to see you made it finally!


----------



## halifamous

LegalApp said:
			
		

> True story.  I was expecting it to take much longer.  I'm just hoping it's all done for the next selection (June 2015).



My only advice is to stay on top of your file. Know what comes next and check in with your recruiter. A few times I called just to check in and they were like "oh yah, we need you to come in and do this". Selection for you is really that far away? Wow! You're well on your way to be ready for that date.

Just got a call today that they're loading me into the next Air Crew Selection testing in Trenton so I can finally wrap up everything for my third trade choice. I can't imagine it will get done before the Jul 23 selection boards but hopefully I won't even need my third choice.  :nod:


----------



## kse.bolla

Zulopol said:
			
		

> My Application Process take 5 Months from online application to get a BMQ Date!
> Good Luck Guys !
> 
> Recruiting centre: CFRC Quebec
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: Armoured Soldier
> Application Date: Feb 2014
> First contact: March 05 2014
> CFAT: March 05 2014
> Medical: 12 March 2014
> Interview: 12 March 2014
> Position offered: July 07 2014
> Enrollment/swearing in: 28 August 2014
> BMQ: 15 September 2014 (French Platoon)




Wow!!!. That was fast man. Good luck on your journey as a soldier soon man.


----------



## legalrec

halifamous said:
			
		

> My only advice is to stay on top of your file. Know what comes next and check in with your recruiter. A few times I called just to check in and they were like "oh yah, we need you to come in and do this". Selection for you is really that far away? Wow! You're well on your way to be ready for that date.
> 
> Just got a call today that they're loading me into the next Air Crew Selection testing in Trenton so I can finally wrap up everything for my third trade choice. I can't imagine it will get done before the Jul 23 selection boards but hopefully I won't even need my third choice.  :nod:



Congrats!  Well here's hoping you get through quickly.  Best of luck at ACS!


----------



## Zulopol

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> CONGRATS!!! Glad to see you made it finally!





			
				kse.bolla said:
			
		

> Wow!!!. That was fast man. Good luck on your journey as a soldier soon man.



Thanks Guys Hopeful we work together in the future ^^


----------



## Matt11

Recruiting Centre: Winniepg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Firefighter
Trade Choice 2: Traffic tech
Trade Choice 3: Construction tech
 Application date: Jan 23 2014   
First Contact: Feb 7 2014      
CFAT: Feb 27 2014
Medical: April 8 2014           
Interview: April 8 2014   
Merit Listed: May 8 2014
Job offer: July 2 2014 ( Firefighter)
Swearing in: Sept 5 2014
BMQ starts: Sept 15 2014 (French)


----------



## mlavoie88

Hi,
Does anyone knows if they are offering jobs to Avn, Avs and ATIS Tech soon or would I need to wait a little longer? Lots of people seem to get calls for job offer. I been told by my CFRC that the QG sent an offer hopefully that's a good sign..


----------



## PopeScope20

Got the call for armoured today! Not engineers but who can say no toa lav3 or lep2  not to mention I wasn't going to reapply and wait another year  

Good luck to everyone waiting!


----------



## cp04dental

Got the call today for Dental Tech!!! So happy!!!!!

Basic starts 15Sept14!


----------



## DukeLuke56

Congratulations to those who got their offers! Best wishes for BMQ and your respective careers.

As for those of us still waiting, hopefully our applications are processed and completed sooner rather than later. I'll be following up in person at my CFRC tomorrow. Still waiting for the interview and medical.

Three cheers for cp04dental, PopeScope20 and Matt11!

Edit: Apologies to the moderators for posting incorrectly. My mistake.


----------



## cp04dental

Got the call today for Dental Tech! So excited! Basic starts 15Sept14


----------



## bilbobaggins

Just got the call for AVS Tech! BMQ starts August 4th, I can't wait  ;D


----------



## mlavoie88

Congrats and good luck Magsie,
I'm also applying for Avs Tech. Hopefully I get the call soon!!


----------



## JoeDos

magsie said:
			
		

> Just got the call for AVS Tech! BMQ starts August 4th, I can't wait  ;D



Congrats! Explains why my File Manager did not get back to me when I asked about an application update.


----------



## Spimx

They are not giving any updates anymore ... Congrats I'm going forn AVN just waiting on that call


----------



## JoeDos

Spimx said:
			
		

> They are not giving any updates anymore ... Congrats I'm going forn AVN just waiting on that call



Thats not what I have heard.....


----------



## mlavoie88

I went to the CFRC in Ottawa last Thursday and the lady told my that the QG sent an "Offer" I'm really anxious to know if it is an actual job offer or I misunderstand. So I'd guess they give updates sometimes.


----------



## tomgoetz

magsie said:
			
		

> Just got the call for AVS Tech! BMQ starts August 4th, I can't wait  ;D



0044E? If so, see you there!


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton, ON
Regular/Reserve: RegF
Officer/NCM: NCM

Choice 1: Supply Tech
Choice 2: RMS Clerk
Choice 3: N/A

Interview for RMS Clerk & Supp Tech completed: 31 March 2014
Medical completed: 31 March 2014
Merit-listed: 05 May 2014 (both trades)
Position offered: 10 July 2014
Trade: Supply Tech
Swearing in: 27 August 2014
Basic Training begins: 8 September 2014


***

Initial Process:

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton, ON
Regular/Reserve: RegF
Officer/NCM: NCM
Choice 1: MP (Military Police)
Choice 2: 
Choice 3: 
Application date: October 2011 (Online)
CFAT completed : June 2012
Interview completed: July 2012
Medical completed: July 2012 
Merit-listed: Oct 2012

Medical & TSD-PI completed: January 2013
New interview completed: February 2013
Merit-listed: February 2013
MPAC: 19-21 November 2013 (unsuitable)


----------



## BorisK

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: EO Tech
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3 : N/A
Application Date: OCT 15 2013
First Contact: NOV 2 2013
CFAT : Jan 15 2014
Medical : Awaiting
Interview : Awaiting
Merit Listed : N/A
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A

Was told after my CFAT in January : 'nothing will happen with your file until April and the new fiscal year starts.'  Seeing as it is July now, 'Hurry up and wait' really is the name of the game for me.  

Maybe in the meantime I'll be able to figure out these push-up thingy's people keep talking about. 


***edited for typo***


----------



## Spimx

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Thats not what I have heard.....


Yea I called today and got that stone wall


----------



## BorisK

Spimx said:
			
		

> Yea I called today and got that stone wall



Same.  

I'm thinking I should show up next week with  some extra tickets to a Blue Jays game  ***kidding***


----------



## northbound23

Finally some info out of New Westminster CFRC. I got called today to book my Interview and Medical for the 23rd.


----------



## Spimx

BorisK said:
			
		

> Same.
> 
> I'm thinking I should show up next week with  some extra tickets to a Blue Jays game  ***kidding***


Hahaha good idea


----------



## George Wallace

OH! So many of you.  How did you ever pass the CFAT?


----------



## northbound23

Finally some info out of New Westminster CFRC. I got called today to book my Interview and Medical for the 23rd.


----------



## JoeDos

northbound23 said:
			
		

> Finally some info out of New Westminster CFRC. I got called today to book my Interview and Medical for the 23rd.




:O *SIGH* Looks like I may have to pick up the phone and call them tomorrow. Did you just call your file manager or someone else?


----------



## sunny1994

northbound23 said:
			
		

> Finally some info out of New Westminster CFRC. I got called today to book my Interview and Medical for the 23rd.



Oh man! Congrats I guess ha ha, I'm still waiting for my medical and interview. I called a couple of days ago and told me that they were in transition and a whole lot of other stuff I cant really recall, but I hope I get my call for the interview soon. (going to be keeping my phone glued to my hand)!!


----------



## Skalh

mlavoie88 said:
			
		

> I went to the CFRC in Ottawa last Thursday and the lady told my that the QG sent an "Offer" I'm really anxious to know if it is an actual job offer or I misunderstand. So I'd guess they give updates sometimes.



My file manager also told me that an offer is being sent. He told me this monday when I called and still no news since then. I will call back next monday if I still haven't any news today.

And by the way, congrats to everyone who got their call.


----------



## upandatom

Recruiting Centre: Barrie
Component: Regular, NCM
Trade Choice 1: ATIS Tech (226)
Trade Choice 2: LCIS Tech (227)
Trade Choice 3: AVS Tech
Application Date: 15 Jan '06
First Contact: 25 Jan '06
CFAT: Mid Feb  '06
Medical: Mid Feb  '06
Interview: Mid Feb '06
Physical: Mid Feb '06
Position Offered: 1 Mar '06
Trade: LCIS
Basic Training: Start April 1 06, End June 14 06
POET: Sept 06-Mar 07
3s: Oct 06-Mar 06

Update Forced OT to ACISS-CST 2010, 

AVOT
Request:
 Jan 2014
Offer: 2 May 14
Uniform change: 16 Jul 14


----------



## KerryBlue

Is it just me or does it seem like most of the people who have posted here with recent(last 2 weeks) offers are applicants in Quebec.....


----------



## theforcewithin

*UPDATE*

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: Officer, DEO
Trade choice 1: Public Affairs Officer
Trade choice 2: Training Development Officer
Trade choice 3: Intelligence Officer (MCC took off the list. Apparently no DEO IOs have been hired for 4 years.)
Applied: Online, January 14, 2013
File sent to CFRC: January 2013
First contact: February 28, 2013
Contact for secondary paperwork: March 7, 2013
CFAT: May 2, 2013
Reliability Screening/Interview: May 21, 2013
References contacted: May-June 2013
Background check: May-June 2013 (Extra background check needed because I lived in the UK.)
Medical: July 8, 2013 (Extra forms needed to be filled out by physician. Paperwork submitted August 2013.)
Interview: July 11, 2013
Merit listed: July 17, 2013
De-merit listed for PLAR: August 2013 (PLAR must be complete before being merit listed again.)
PLAR: CFRC sent in October 2013. Sent incorrectly. CFRC resent February/March 2014. Ongoing as of today. (9 months+ in total)
Paperwork update: July 8, 2014
Medical update: July 17, 2014
Interview update: July 17, 2014
Position offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


My trade intakes for this fiscal year are said to be scheduled for end of July, 2014. Not sure I'll be merit listed by then.

Till next year?


----------



## mlavoie88

Skalh said:
			
		

> My file manager also told me that an offer is being sent. He told me this monday when I called and still no news since then. I will call back next monday if I still haven't any news today.
> 
> And by the way, congrats to everyone who got their call.



I just came back from the the CFRC in Ottawa and he told me they have an offer for me BMQ September 1st for Avs Tech. I need to get back to the person in charge of my application on Monday morning. I'm so happy I can't wait.


----------



## BorisK

***Notice*** 

(I know I'm not staff here on the site) - can we please stop posting anything on this page OTHER than 'Application Process Samples'.   This intended to be a clutter free thread.  

Save the discussions for another thread before George kicks all our behinds to the curb.  

[Admins feel free to delete this message once people get the point]


----------



## George Wallace

BorisK said:
			
		

> ***Notice***
> 
> (I know I'm not staff here on the site) - can we please stop posting anything on this page OTHER than 'Application Process Samples'.   This intended to be a clutter free thread.
> 
> Save the discussions for another thread before George kicks all our behinds to the curb.
> 
> [Admins feel free to delete this message once people get the point]



Actually .....Thank you for posting that.  

It amazes me how many do not understand the meaning of the word "SAMPLES".


----------



## DAA

theforcewithin said:
			
		

> Till next year?



Probably til NEVER!  If you have been waiting 9 months for a PLAR, then there is a very good chance that it was either not submitted correctly or not even being worked on.

You need to do more follow up on that!!!


----------



## dankcco

And process completed.


----------



## sunny1994

dankcco said:
			
		

> And process completed.



OH MY!
CONGRATS!!! Jealous..........


----------



## dankcco

Thanks!


----------



## Kevin26

Called my file manager last week and found out I'm on the merit list! On that note, anyone know when selection is for my trades? 

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Hamilton/CFRC Winnipeg
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: NCS Eng Officer
Trade Choice 2: Int Officer
Trade Choice 3: -
Online Application: January 15, 2014
First Contact: January 17, 2014
CFAT: February 24, 2014
Medical: April 28, 2014 - PASSED
Interview: April 28, 2014 - PASSED
File transferred to CFRC Winnipeg: May 12, 2014
Merit listed: Notified July 10, 2014
Position offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
BMOQ: TBD


----------



## Househouse

Kevin26 said:
			
		

> Called my file manager last week and found out I'm on the merit list! On that note, anyone know when selection is for my trades?



If you're DEO than likely July 23. That is what several recruiting centres (including mine) have told people and also what DAA posted already.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Kevin26

Househouse said:
			
		

> If you're DEO than likely July 23. That is what several recruiting centres (including mine) have told people and also what DAA posted already.
> 
> Best of luck to you.



Awesome, thanks! Good luck to you too.


----------



## BlueShield

Househouse said:
			
		

> If you're DEO than likely July 23. That is what several recruiting centres (including mine) have told people and also what DAA posted already.
> 
> Best of luck to you.



um... if it's July 23, but my interview was in MARCH 2013, still no update yet, does that mean I'm off the M-LIST? which means the chance = 0%


----------



## Seanjj

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular Force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice#1: MP
Trade Choice#2: artillery
Trade Choice#3: 
Application Date: Aug 2013
First Contacted: Aug 2013
CFAT Completed: October 2013
Medical Completed: October 2013
Interview Completed: November 2013
Mpac: May 2014
Position Offered: July 2014
Basic Training Begins: sept 15


----------



## Urlte

Yippee, got my offer today. I must be dreaming but where is the dancing monkeys, I must be awake. Good luck to you all waiting for a offer.  

Recruiting Centre: Victoria
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Infantry Soldier 
Trade choice 2: Combat Engineer 
Trade Choice 3: Construction Technician   
Applied: Aug 25, 2013
First contact: Aug 28, 2013
CFAT: Nov 27,2013 (Passed)
Medical: Nov 27, 2013 
Interview: Nov 27, 2013
Merit Listed: Feb 28, 2014
Position offered: Infantry Soldier
Enrollment/swearing in: Sept 4, 2014 
BMQ: Sept 15, 2014


----------



## JoeDos

Urlte said:
			
		

> Yippee, got my offer today. I must be dreaming but where is the dancing monkeys, I must be awake. Good luck to you all waiting for a offer.
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Victoria
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: Infantry Soldier
> Trade choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Construction Technician
> Applied: Aug 25, 2013
> First contact: Aug 28, 2013
> CFAT: Nov 27,2013 (Passed)
> Medical: Nov 27, 2013
> Interview: Nov 27, 2013
> Merit Listed: Feb 28, 2014
> Position offered: Infantry Soldier
> Enrollment/swearing in: Sept 4, 2014
> BMQ: Sept 15, 2014


 congrats!! Good luck with your career


----------



## Skalh

Got my call today. BMQ starts on september 15th (french platoon)  ;D

Recruiting centre: CFRC Quebec
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade choice 2: Artillery 
Application Date: Oct 2013
First contact: Dec 2013
CFAT: Jan 2014
Medical: Jan 2014
Interview: Jan 2014
Position offered: July 11th, 2014
Enrollment/swearing in: August 28th, 2014
BMQ: September 15th, 2014 (French Platoon)


----------



## Marchog

Just a heads up (don't know if this is the right thread), CFRC Toronto no longer does file checks. I guess too many people were pestering them.


----------



## JoeDos

So I may just be getting my hopes up here, but I emailed an email I have saved that's more of a recruiting management person and they told me that apparently my recruiting center has tried to contact me... I haven't received a call at all, or an email. But they suggested I email appointments.cfrclocation@forces.gc.ca and ask them about a status update...... I May be thinking to much into it but I have a feeling I will get a medical and interview soon.


----------



## LS3

After a bit of a wait, I am on my way. I spent just under 3 years applying/testing/waiting for pilot. Unfortunately after 2 attempts at aircrew, I did not perform as required. Very excited to be offered the position of an Aesop though! Good luck to all who have been in the mix year after year.

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Reg 
Officer/NCM: Officer/NCM
Trade Choice 1: Aesop
Trade Choice 2: MARS
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: January 2011
First Contact: January 2012
CFAT: - January 2012 (passed)
Interview: - January 2012
Medical - January 2012 (yearly afterwards) 
Background Check - April 2012
Position Offered: - July. 16, 2014 (Aesop)
Sworn in: - August. 21, 2014
BMQ Begins: - August. 30, 2014


----------



## Marchog

Well, the guy at the desk said today when I went in that they were being discontinued. The most recent one I had done was over a month ago. 

(Hmmm, I have no idea why I have the 32 thing there, I made the signature about a year ago).


----------



## shooked1

Rookie Green said:
			
		

> I just did one last week... also, when did 7 Toronto become 32 Field Regiment? Last I checked they were still 7 Toronto.



Are you going for Reg Force or Res.

 I went into CFRC Toronto on Monday to see I could get an update and they said they no longer do updates, I asked if this was a new policy they said no they just started enforcing it.


----------



## Marchog

Would it make a difference if he's reserve or reg? I'm going for reserve and I got the same info as you.


----------



## KerryBlue

Rookie Green said:
			
		

> DEO Regular Force. After that check, my file manager asked me to contact him directly in the future.



That's what I was told. You can no longer call the front desk and ask, rather you need to call your MCC or file manager if you want an update.


----------



## Marchog

Well, since I have no idea who my file manager is, that's going to be an issue.   Anybody know how to find out?


----------



## Zulopol

Marchog said:
			
		

> Well, since I have no idea who my file manager is, that's going to be an issue.   Anybody know how to find out?



Call the recrutement center and enter 0 to call a real person and ask im


----------



## Molloy

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Entry Plan: DEO
Trade choice 1: Pilot
Trade choice 2: ACSO
Trade Choice 3: ---
Applied: August 13, 2013
First contact: August 29, 2013
Forms in to CFRC: Sept 04, 2013
CFAT: October 08, 2013
Pre-Sec Interview: October 10, 2013
Interview: December 05, 2013
ACSO Test: January 24, 2014 (Passed)
Medical: January 27, 2014
ASC: April 30, 2014
Aircrew Medical: May 2, 2014
Merit Listed: June 13, 2014
Position offered: July 17th 2014
Enrollment/swearing in: August 13th 2014
BMOQ: August 23rd 2014

Well ecstatic doesn't quite cover it! It's been pretty much exactly a year, and I feel truly privileged. I wish the best of luck to everyone else making their way through the process or awaiting their calls.


----------



## Marchog

Unfortunately I learned several months ago that they no longer give out the direct contant info of file managers. I had once (6+ months ago) been given contact info for the CFRC Toronto file managers, but like the "special person" I am I lost it. 

I'm very paranoid too, since the one time I was able to get a hold of a file manager he discovered that my file had been ignored and had not been moved forward after my medical. Who knows how long it would have sat there otherwise.


----------



## JoeDos

Well they got back to me and was left with this email "Status of your file has not been changed since your last inquire. When/if next appointment is determined you will be notifed."

 :facepalm: :facepalm: the unfortunate thing is they spelled notified incorrectly. And their grammar makes me cry.


----------



## JoeDos

Rookie Green said:
			
		

> Talk to the regiment's recruiter and maybe something can be figured out. Is it still Sergeant SHH?



A lot of recruiting centers members don't like attention called to them, I would suggest removing the name from your post.


----------



## Marchog

Rookie Green said:
			
		

> Talk to the regiment's recruiter and maybe something can be figured out. Is it still Sergeant [REDACTED]


It wasn't a sergeant, so it definitely wasn't whoever you were talking about. Maybe I should try to contact my reserve recruiter.


----------



## Milhouse

After a LONG six month wait, was back in Hamilton on friday. Think I'm gonna get through this time, doctors letter getting sent off to Ottawa.


----------



## DAA

Marchog said:
			
		

> It wasn't a sergeant, so it definitely wasn't whoever you were talking about. Maybe I should try to contact my reserve recruiter.



The first place you should go for information, is to the Reserve Unit that you are trying to join.  If that fails, then go to Brigade Recruiting as they ultimately control the processing of your application.


----------



## theforcewithin

*UPDATE*

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer, DEO
Trade choice 1: Public Affairs Officer
Trade choice 2: Training Development Officer
Trade choice 3: Intelligence Officer (MCC took off the list. Apparently no DEO IOs have been hired for 4 years.)
Applied: Online, January 14, 2013
File sent to CFRC: January 2013
First contact: February 28, 2013
Contact for secondary paperwork: March 7, 2013
CFAT: May 2, 2013
Reliability Screening/Interview: May 21, 2013
References contacted: May-June 2013
Background check: May-June 2013 (Extra background check needed because I lived in the UK.)
Medical: July 8, 2013 (Extra forms needed to be filled out by physician. Paperwork submitted August 2013.)
Interview: July 11, 2013
Merit listed: July 17, 2013
De-merit listed for PLAR: August 2013 (PLAR must be complete before being merit listed again.)
PLAR: CFRC sent in October 2013. Sent incorrectly. CFRC resent February/March 2014. Ongoing as of today for PAO trade. (9 months+ in total, sent in 3 times)
Paperwork update: July 8, 2014
Medical update: July 17, 2014
Interview update: July 17, 2014
Merit listed: July 18, 2014 for TDO only; PAO still pending PLAR completion
Position offered: TBD (Selection for 1 TDO position in Canada on July 23, 2014 for this year)
Swearing in: TBD
Basic Training: TBD (Was told a BMOQ course starts in September 2014)


----------



## KerryBlue

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Eng
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: April 10, 2013
First Contact: September 06,2013
CFAT completed : October 22nd, 2013(PASSED)
Interview completed: May 29th, 2014
Medical Completed:June 5,2014
Med Files Submitted: June 13,2014
Med Files Returned: 4 Jul, 2014
Merit Listed:
Sworn in: 


Well turns out I am not yet merit listed because someone forgot to initiate my Garda.....3 separate times...  :facepalm:


----------



## niftynicolemarie

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Eng
> Trade Choice 2: Armoured
> Trade Choice 3: Infantry
> Application Date: April 10, 2013
> First Contact: September 06,2013
> CFAT completed : October 22nd, 2013(PASSED)
> Interview completed: May 29th, 2014
> Medical Completed:June 5,2014
> Med Files Submitted: June 13,2014
> Med Files Returned: 4 Jul, 2014
> Merit Listed:
> Sworn in:
> 
> 
> Well turns out I am not yet merit listed because someone forgot to initiate my Garda.....3 separate times...  :facepalm:



How did you find out? Did you contact your recruiting office today? 
Im just curious because I know Garda has gotten a hold of two of my references and tried to reach three more, however she hasn't returned the call of those three so I'm unsure of whether or not I'm merit listed (and anxious and excited, since it's selection day for at least one of my trade choices).


----------



## KerryBlue

niftynicolemarie said:
			
		

> How did you find out? Did you contact your recruiting office today?



I emailed the MCC in charge of my file. Apparently it was supposed to be initiated in May prior to my interview and medical. Guess someone forgot about me  :crybaby:


----------



## jeremyb1047

Recruting Center: 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: April 3, 2013
First Contact: June 10, 2014
CFAT completed : June 18, 2014
Interview completed: June 18, 2014
Medical Completed: June 18, 2014
Med Files Submitted: 
Med Files Returned: 
Merit Listed: 
Sworn in:

I think the long gap between first applying and first contact was because I applied with the online application. I have heard they get roughly 100 applications a day.


----------



## legalrec

UPDATE:

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Legal Officer
Online Application: March 12, 2014
First contact: March 14, 2014
CFAT: April 3, 2014
Medical: July 14, 2014
Med Docs completed: July 24, 2014
Interview: July 24, 2014
JAG Board Interview: --
Position(s) offered: --
Enrollment/swearing in: --
BMOQ: --

Now I wait on the background check and confirmation that I'm fit as a fiddle (old and broken).  In the mean time, I have a package for JAG to complete.


----------



## Chris Wiley

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular Forces
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Army Communications and Information Systems Specialist
Trade Choice 2: Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 3: Infantry Soldier
Application Date: June 26, 2014 (Changed application from Reserve to Regular Forces on July 17, 2014)
First Contact: July 21, 2014
CFAT Date : August 7, 2014
Medical Date: 
Interview Date: 
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrolment/Swearing in: 
BMQ Start Date:


----------



## MartinD94

Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular Forces
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Water, Fuels, and Environmental Technician
Trade Choice 2: Meteorological Technician 
Trade Choice 3: Electricity Generating Systems Technician.
Application Date: April 28th 2014
First Contact: Somewhere in End of May 2014
CFAT Date : June 25th 2014
Medical Date: July 30th 2014  
Interview Date: July 30th 2014
Merit Listed: -
Position Offered: -
Enrolment/Swearing in: - 
BMQ Start Date: -

After my CFAT I was told that I don't have much time for my Trade 1 and 3 selection deadlines. I hope I somehow magically make it


----------



## halifamous

Job offer received today! Good luck to all those waiting on a call from that Jul 23 selection  ;D

Recruiting Centre: Kingston
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Public Affairs
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence
Trade Choice 3: 
Applied: Aug 2013
First contact: Aug 27, 2013
CFAT: passed (2011)
Medical: Apr 12, 2014
Interview: Apr 12, 2014
Merit Listed: June 17 (this is when I found out, they said I was on it for a while)
Position offered: July 28, 2014 - Public Affairs 
Enrollment/swearing in: August 12, 2014
BMOQ: August 25, 2014


----------



## DukeLuke56

I was excited when I received a phone call today to book my medical. They wanted to schedule me for this coming Thursday but I had to push it back a week because I will be out of town for work reasons. The recruiting officer said that my medical will be scheduled next week. Date and time to be determined.


----------



## callmefishmael

I called my CFRC today and he said something about someone in Ottawa doing something with my file - said he's going to call tomorrow possibly with good news!

COULD THIS BE IT!?!

Also changing my secondary to ACSO and tertiary to Aerospace Control Officer.


----------



## aiaiai

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: June 28, 2014
First Contact: 
Medical: 
PT Test completed:
Interview completed:
Position Offered: 
BMQ Start Date:

Really hope I can get in by January!


----------



## barkz05

Congrats Halifamous! I'm hoping to get a call this week


----------



## Kevin26

Called my file manager and was just informed (unofficially) that I've been selected! Apparently the official offer has to come from Calgary and nobody will be there until August 5th. Still incredibly excited though! 

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Hamilton/CFRC Winnipeg
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: NCS Eng Officer
Trade Choice 2: Int Officer
Trade Choice 3: -
Online Application: January 15, 2014
First Contact: January 17, 2014
CFAT: February 24, 2014
Medical: April 28, 2014 - PASSED
Interview: April 28, 2014 - PASSED
File transferred to CFRC Winnipeg: May 12, 2014
Merit listed: Found out July 10, 2014
Position offered: NCS Eng
Swearing in: Approximately August 18-22, 2014
BMOQ: September 1, 2014


----------



## goarmy2014

Congrats! Did they give you much details? Why does it have to be from Calgary?


----------



## Kevin26

goarmy2014 said:
			
		

> Congrats! Did they give you much details? Why does it have to be from Calgary?



To be honest I'm not too sure why is has to come from Calgary and in the heat of the moment I didn't think to ask why lol. I'll post an update when I actually get the official call.


----------



## callmefishmael

I was also unofficially told I'm in today!    ;D ;D

Supposed to get the official offer in the next couple of days, and going to BMOQ 1 September!


----------



## kse.bolla

Congrats man. Good luck on your upcoming new found journey.


----------



## DAA

Kevin26 said:
			
		

> To be honest I'm not too sure why is has to come from Calgary and in the heat of the moment I didn't think to ask why lol. I'll post an update when I actually get the official call.



Maybe because your CFRC is Winnipeg and Winnipeg works for/falls under the command of CFRC Calgary.


----------



## niftynicolemarie

Have any NCM applicants received a call for July 23 selection yet? Or any word on whether or not they will be called for this selection (unofficially)?


----------



## mlavoie88

callmefishmael said:
			
		

> I was also unofficially told I'm in today!    ;D ;D
> 
> Supposed to get the official offer in the next couple of days, and going to BMOQ 1 September!



 Same day, except I'm in the French NCM platoon


----------



## niftynicolemarie

Recruiting Centre: Fredericton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: Met Tech
Trade Choice 3: WFE Tech
Applied: March, 2014
First contact: April, 2014
CFAT: passed May 22, 2014
Medical: June 26, 2014
Interview: July 8, 2014
Merit Listed: July 28, 2014
Position offered: tbd
Enrollment/swearing in: Tbd
BMQ: tbd

Well, I didn't get the news I was hoping for, but I am merit listed now (in time for next selection!)


----------



## Fox87

Well interview and medical went well. Background and reference check will start as soon as I get my new prescription in to them and they send off my papers! Almost there!  ;D


----------



## thearchivist87

CFAT went really well, passed and scored in the officer range for all my trades! Now just waiting for the call for medical and interview!


----------



## mlavoie88

Congrats on your aptitude test thearchivist87


----------



## goarmy2014

I'm surprised that we've only had two successful candidates so far from the July 23rd selections!  ???


----------



## BetterL

Calls definitely seem to be going out late.  I found out last Tuesday that I was being offered a position but I have yet to receive an official offer.


----------



## barkz05

That makes me feel better that no one else seems to be getting called yet either. I see there are 3 BMQ start dates in September with 8 platoons so they must be taking quite a few people for that month!


----------



## Marchog

I just got word that I passed my background check! I am officially not a spy or a terrorist! 

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Unit: 7th Toronto Regiment RCA
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Contact Interview: September 19, 2013
Application Date: November 20, 2013
First Contact: December 5, 2013
CFAT: - December 12, 2013 (passed)
PT Test: - January 7, 2014 (passed)
Interview: - January 9, 2014
Medical - January 14, 2014 (passed)
Background Check - Finished on August 5, 2014
Position Offered: -
BMQ Begins: -


----------



## DukeLuke56

Update: Got a call today to book my medical for next week (August 12).


----------



## Househouse

Anyone waiting for a call from CFRC London from the July 23rd selection, a tidbit of information. I got a call with a job offer today but was told I won't get an official call until Monday (August 11) at the earliest because the senior officer is away until then.


----------



## geodan

Almost done here, but because of my eyes surgery (Lasik) I have to wait till August 13 to send my medical. I'll cross my fingers for September 1st.


----------



## Kevin26

[UPDATE]
Got the official call today! Good luck to those still waiting to hear back and I hope to see all of you at CFLRS Saint-Jean soon! Feel free to message me if any of you have questions, though most of the details are in my application process below. 

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Hamilton/CFRC Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: NCS Eng Officer
Trade Choice 2: Int Officer
Online Application: January 15, 2014
First Contact: January 17, 2014
CFAT: February 24, 2014
Medical: April 28, 2014
Interview: April 28, 2014
File transferred to CFRC Winnipeg: May 12, 2014
Merit listed: Found out July 10, 2014
Position offered: NCS Eng
Swearing in/Enrollment: August 20, 2014
BMOQ: September 1, 2014


----------



## SJantzi

Got my call today!! Good luck to all the rest of you patiently waiting!!  

Recruiting Center: Kitchener > Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: August 2011
First Contact: January 2012
CFAT Completed : February 2012 
Medical Completed: June 2013
Interview completed: July 2013
Merit Listed: September 2013
Position Offered: August 6th, 2014 (Infantry Soldier) 
Enrollment/Swear In: August 27, 2014
Basic Training Begins: September 15, 2014

My process is slightly complicated. I started off in Kitchener but after a quiet period of a year checking in bi-monthly, I had switched to Hamilton to speed up the process. But during that dead period I got 'LASIK' eye survey, having to wait 3 months to proceed.


----------



## barkz05

Congrats!!!


----------



## JoeDos

Congrats, I am still waiting for my medical and interview.  oh well back to my job at Rogers.


----------



## Chris Wiley

Update******


			
				Chris Wiley said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular Forces
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Army Communications and Information Systems Specialist
> Trade Choice 2: Armoured Soldier
> Trade Choice 3: Infantry Soldier
> Application Date: June 26, 2014 (Changed application from Reserve to Regular Forces on July 17, 2014)
> First Contact: July 21, 2014
> CFAT Date : August 7, 2014 (Successfully Completed)
> Medical Date:
> Interview Date:
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Enrolment/Swearing in:
> BMQ Start Date:


----------



## BetterL

Got my offer today, i was prepared for BMOQ to start this fall, apparently I have loads of time ahead of me!

Recruiting Centre: Fredericton

Regular/Reserve: Regular

Officer/NCM: DEO

Trade Choice 1: Logistics 

Trade Choice 2: Health Care Administration

Trade Choice 3: Aerospace Control Officer

Applied: August 2013

First contact: September 2013

CFAT: December 10, 2013

Medical: March 2014

Interview: July 8, 2014

Merit Listed: July 8, 2014

Position Offered:  August 7, 2014 HCA

BMOQ: January 19, 2015


----------



## Gunshark

Congrats! Gives you time to work on your fitness. Any idea why you have to wait so long for BMOQ? Are all the previous courses full?


----------



## JoeDos

Well apparently Steward is closed, and they have no idea when it will be open again. I have myself registered in a math program, so once I complete it I will be adding Cook.


----------



## EngSteve

Super Excited I got my offer a couple of days ago and start BMOQ on Sept 1. Can't wait to meet everyone in St. Jean

Update
Recruiting Centre: CFRC Edmonton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Engineer Officer
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Online Application: 11-19-2013 
First Contact: 12-04-2013
CFAT: 01-15-2014
Medical: 01-24-2014
Interview: Scheduled for 01-27-2014 
Position offered: 08-06-14
Swearing in: 08-27-14
BMOQ: 09-01-14


----------



## BriggsJosh

Everything is feeling very rushed over on my side! Hopefully it means i'm with the class in September!


Recruiting Centre: Moncton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Electronic Optronic Technician
Trade Choice 2: Vehicle Technician
Trade Choice 3: Army Communication and Information Systems Specialist
Online Application: August 6, 2014
First Contact: August 7, 2014
CFAT: August 12, 2014
Medical: August 12, 2014
Interview: Scheduled for August 12, 2014
Position offered: NA
Swearing in: NA
BMQ: NA

If anyone can explain why they are pushing me through so quick it would be nice to know


----------



## Gunshark

BriggsJosh said:
			
		

> Everything is feeling very rushed over on my side! Hopefully it means i'm with the class in September!
> 
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Moncton
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Electronic Optronic Technician
> Trade Choice 2: Vehicle Technician
> Trade Choice 3: Army Communication and Information Systems Specialist
> Online Application: August 6, 2014
> First Contact: August 7, 2014
> CFAT: August 12, 2014
> Medical: August 12, 2014
> Interview: Scheduled for August 12, 2014
> Position offered: NA
> Swearing in: NA
> BMQ: NA
> 
> If anyone can explain why they are pushing me through so quick it would be nice to know



Maybe you've picked high demand trades? I don't know why it's so quick, but be very thankful and prepare for all those upcoming things! I'm pretty sure this is the fastest turnaround I've ever seen!


----------



## BriggsJosh

Gunshark said:
			
		

> Maybe you've picked high demand trades? I don't know why it's so quick, but be very thankful and prepare for all those upcoming things! I'm pretty sure this is the fastest turnaround I've ever seen!




Thanks! All the positions i applied for are currently "In Demand" on the forces website and i'm hoping i can be taken into training at the beginning of September. The only thing i'm currently struggling with is finding 4 references who have known me for five years


----------



## EngSteve

It might be a combination of things like, an in demand position, the availability of your recruiter's or how you are driving the process. Ultimately you are the one that drives the process forward and the recruiter is there to assist you. 

Cheers


----------



## Gunshark

BriggsJosh said:
			
		

> Thanks! All the positions i applied for are currently "In Demand" on the forces website and i'm hoping i can be taken into training at the beginning of September. The only thing i'm currently struggling with is finding 4 references who have known me for five years



"In demand" jobs on forces.ca are not necessarily accurate, your recruiter will have better information on that. I think September is probably pushing it for BMQ as you still need to have reference check done and then you need to receive an actual offer, which probably won't happen right away. Don't worry about Sept BMQ right now but rather focus on kicking ass in CFAT and interview. Prepare well for both and just take things one at a time.


----------



## mrbill

I got an offer a few weeks ago for my first choice which was in demand when I applied last year... July 2013... everything went through nice and smooth, they started waiting on my background check in April. Just got my July 21st. Exactly one year after I applied.. and am starting BMQ Sept. 1..  So, once you get the ball rolling a bit more, I suggest focusing on your fitness, and be very patient when you are waiting for your offer. you may still have a while to wait..


----------



## ferna299

BriggsJosh said:
			
		

> Everything is feeling very rushed over on my side! Hopefully it means i'm with the class in September!
> 
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Moncton
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Electronic Optronic Technician
> Trade Choice 2: Vehicle Technician
> Trade Choice 3: Army Communication and Information Systems Specialist
> Online Application: August 6, 2014
> First Contact: August 7, 2014
> CFAT: August 12, 2014
> Medical: August 12, 2014
> Interview: Scheduled for August 12, 2014
> Position offered: NA
> Swearing in: NA
> BMQ: NA
> 
> If anyone can explain why they are pushing me through so quick it would be nice to know




I am hoping that means selection for those jobs are approaching soon. My trade choices are similar to yours, I have ACISS as first choice and Veh Tech as second choice.


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo

BriggsJosh said:
			
		

> Everything is feeling very rushed over on my side! Hopefully it means i'm with the class in September!
> 
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Moncton
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Electronic Optronic Technician
> Trade Choice 2: Vehicle Technician
> Trade Choice 3: Army Communication and Information Systems Specialist
> Online Application: August 6, 2014
> First Contact: August 7, 2014
> CFAT: August 12, 2014
> Medical: August 12, 2014
> Interview: Scheduled for August 12, 2014
> Position offered: NA
> Swearing in: NA
> BMQ: NA
> 
> If anyone can explain why they are pushing me through so quick it would be nice to know



Myself when I went through as Sig op the old ACISS they pushed me through fast because they are hurting for people but it could be different after all everyone's file is different


----------



## mrbill

in the beginning, I felt things were moving really fast... application in, email response, bunch of paper work, month later called for cfat, then called back another month later for med and interview.. but then a few months later for another interview (changed some of my trade choices), then another 4 months till the offer.. felt like it was taking forever... then of course, after I get my offer, I started getting job offers from some other places I was looking for work lol


----------



## Chris Wiley

BriggsJosh said:
			
		

> Everything is feeling very rushed over on my side! Hopefully it means i'm with the class in September!
> 
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Moncton
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Electronic Optronic Technician
> Trade Choice 2: Vehicle Technician
> Trade Choice 3: Army Communication and Information Systems Specialist
> Online Application: August 6, 2014
> First Contact: August 7, 2014
> CFAT: August 12, 2014
> Medical: August 12, 2014
> Interview: Scheduled for August 12, 2014
> Position offered: NA
> Swearing in: NA
> BMQ: NA
> 
> If anyone can explain why they are pushing me through so quick it would be nice to know



It looks like all 3 of your job choices are in demand right now. They may be trying to fill slots. But only the CFRC would be able to tell you for sure.
I also applied for the  ACISS job. I'm hoping to hear something soon. 
I was told that my background check will take a little longer than normal due the fact iq married an American citizen. Aside from her giving me a hard time getting a divorce I knew it would somehow bite me in the ***.

Congrats to those that have already been selected and good luck to those like myself are still waiting


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Air Weapons System Tech
Trade Choice 2: Aerospace Control Operator 
Trade Choice 3: Avionics System Tech
Online Application: July 17 2014
First Contact: NA
CFAT: NA
Medical: NA
Interview: NA
Position offered: NA
Swearing in: NA
BMQ: By Pass for prior service


----------



## CBR2020

Just got the Call! Swear in on Oct. 2nd and off to BMQ for Oct. 20th!  ;D


----------



## Chris Wiley

Update
Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular Forces
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Army Communications and Information Systems Specialist
Trade Choice 2: Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 3: Infantry Soldier
Application Date: June 26, 2014 (Changed application from Reserve to Regular Forces on July 17, 2014)
First Contact: July 21, 2014
CFAT Date : August 7, 2014
Medical Date: August 19, 2014
Interview Date: August 19, 2014
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrolment/Swearing in: 
BMQ Start Date:


----------



## navygirl770

Recruiting Centre: 
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Electrician 
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Online Application: March 24, 2014
First Contact: March 26th, 2014
CFAT: May 1st, 2014
Medical: Feb 7,2014 (initially for Reserve Unit)
Interview: April 23rd
PLAR Submitted: April 17th, 2014
PLAR Returned: TBT
Position offered: TBT
Swearing in: TBT
BMQ: Recruit school bypass


----------



## chimo2u

Time to update! My son got his call today!! so ..... approx 5 months from start to finish for the application process.... not bad! 

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Air Structure Tech
Trade choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Applied: Feb 2014
Selected for further processing: Feb 2014
CFAT: Feb 19, 2014
Medical: - March 6, 2014
Interview: - March 6, 2014 (his 18th bday  )
File in Final review/ references contacted: early April
Merit Listed: - April 28, 2014 confirmed merit listed by File mgr (could have been sooner but that's when he emailed her to confirm he was indeed merit listed)
Position offered: - AUGUST 12, 2014
Enrollment/swearing in:- October 10, 2014
BMQ – Oct 20, 2014


----------



## mswirski

Got the call!  ;D


----------



## JoeDos

Well added cook to my 1st trade choice, we will see how this goes.


----------



## jasonh1234

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> bradlupa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is merit listed?  I know that this is a weird question and i hear alot about it, how do i find out if i am merit listed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *cough* points to search bar *cough*
Click to expand...


Funny that I used the search bar and this is the exact spot where it brought me.  :


----------



## Teamellis22

Got an offer today!

Recruting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: November 05, 2013
First Contact: November 10th, 2013 
CFAT completed : January 12th, 2014
Interview completed: January 15, 2014
Medical completed: January 16, 2014
Medical cleared: Not sure
Merit Listed: March 2014
Position Offered: August 15, 2014
Swearing in: October 14, 2014
Basic Training Begins: October 18, 2014


----------



## JoeDos

Managed to add cook to my application, and changed it to my top choice. Lets see where this will get me.

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Cook
Trade Choice 2: Steward
Application Date: Mid April 2013
First Contact: Late June 2013
CFAT : Passed - February 25th, 2014
Enhanced Reliability Screening : Cleared
Background Check : Cleared - May 29th, 2014
Medical : TBD
Interview: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## SJantzi

Congrarulations Teamellis22!! 
Best of luck to you AlphaBravo, I hope your process starts moving quicker soon!


----------



## BlueDuck

Job offer today - Public Affairs Officer!!! August 15 - Last minute! (Pretty much thought I wasn't selected this round) 
Just over one week to pull it together. So excited though! Get 'er done!
#livinginsurrealland

Recruiting Centre: Halifax
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Public Affairs
Trade Choice 2: Not merit-listed in time (AEC)
Trade Choice 3: Not merit-listed in time (PLT)
Applied: Nov 2013
First contact: Nov 2013
CFAT: passed (1990 - former REG AVN Tech 1991 - 2000 and former RES LogO 2004 - 2005)
Medical: Dec 2013
Interview: Dec 2013
Merit Listed: July 23 (the day of selections)
Position offered: August 15, 2014 - Public Affairs 
Enrollment/swearing in: August 21, 2014
BMOQ: August 25, 2014 (Joining Halifamous PAO candidate!)


----------



## callmefishmael

*Ignore - wrong thread*


----------



## callmefishmael

Well holy moly- after more than 18 months I got the call yesterday for a conditional offer (pending a redo of my criminal record check which is a non-issue). I can't believe it. I'm overwhelmed by emotions. Thanks a lot to everyone on this board who has encouraged me or helped me in the recruiting process. I hope I can pay it forward in the coming years.

Woohoo!


----------



## EngSteve

Congrats, see you at BMOQ ☺


----------



## kse.bolla

Good day Everyone, 

Just have a newbie question. I called recruitment centre for any updates regarding my application status and the Corporal, whom I spoke with, informed me to show up physically at the office and ask for a DUTY MCC available to speak to me about my application. Did anyone here had the same call or something similar?. 

Thank you, 

Kirk


----------



## Teamellis22

Recruting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: November 05, 2013
First Contact: November 10th, 2013 
CFAT completed : January 12th, 2014
Interview completed: January 15, 2014
Medical completed: January 16, 2014
Medical cleared: Not sure
Merit Listed: March 2014
Position Offered: August 15, 2014
Swearing in: October 10, 2014
Basic Training Begins: October 20, 2014

Oops made a little booboo, not sure if there is an edit option. BMQ is Oct 20*


----------



## chimo2u

Teamellis22 CONGRATS   

We will see you at the swearing in ceremony! My son is being sworn in on the 10th in Edmonton too/ he'll be in your same BMQ course 

Good Luck to you all!


----------



## JoshD87

BriggsJosh said:
			
		

> Everything is feeling very rushed over on my side! Hopefully it means i'm with the class in September!
> 
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Moncton
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Electronic Optronic Technician
> Trade Choice 2: Vehicle Technician
> Trade Choice 3: Army Communication and Information Systems Specialist
> Online Application: August 6, 2014
> First Contact: August 7, 2014
> CFAT: August 12, 2014
> Medical: August 12, 2014
> Interview: Scheduled for August 12, 2014
> Position offered: NA
> Swearing in: NA
> BMQ: NA
> 
> If anyone can explain why they are pushing me through so quick it would be nice to know



I'd actually be interested in knowing why it's so quick for you as well. I submitted my application in late June, was contacted right away, did my aptitude test a couple weeks later and I just received an email yesterday telling me that my application has been approved for further processing and I should expect to receive a call for an interview/medical this week. I was expecting to wait a lot longer than I have so far. Not complaining whatsoever though!

How did you do on your interview?


----------



## SJantzi

UPDATE 

Not entirely sure what happened that caused my swear in to be scheduled for a later date yet, but my enrollment has been move to the 10th of Sept. and luckily BMQ date did not move.  Cutting it really close to BMQ start date though! 

Recruiting Center: Kitchener > Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: August 2011
First Contact: January 2012
CFAT Completed : February 2012 
Medical Completed: June 2013
Interview completed: July 2013
Merit Listed: September 2013
Position Offered: August 6th, 2014 (Infantry Soldier) 
Enrollment/Swear In: September 10, 2014
Basic Training Begins: September 15, 2014


----------



## Chris Wiley

Update. Interview and medical complete. Just need to submit a form from my doctor. Booked that appt already.


----------



## MilitaryWife2Bee

Quote from: MilitaryWife2Bee on March 26, 2014, 22:03:11
Recruiting Center: Kingston 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Vehicle Technician

Application Date: March 24, 2014
First Contact: March 26, 2014
CFAT: April 30th 2014
Medical:August 27 2014
Interview:August 27 2014
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:

Will Keep Updated. This is my Husbands so far. We were not expecting a contact so soon.


----------



## Sarah_H

Finally an update on my application!

Recruiting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Avionics Systems Tech
Trade Choice 2: Aviation Systems Tech
Trade Choice 3: Traffic Tech
Application Date (online): March 11 2014
First Contact: March 13 2014
Aptitude Test: April 8 2014 PASSED!
Interview: August 27 2014
Medical: Waiting...
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## geodan

Update!

Recruiting Centre: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer 
Application Date: January, 2014
First Contact: January, 2014
CFAT: February 14, 2014
Medical: June 17, 2014
Interview: June 17, 2014
Merit Listed: August 21, 2014 (3 months wait due to Lasik)
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMOQ:


----------



## MartinD94

Update!! I found out that I am merit listed for all three of my trades! Today is an awesome day for me

Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular Forces
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Water, Fuels, and Environmental Technician
Trade Choice 2: Meteorological Technician 
Trade Choice 3: Electricity Generating Systems Technician.
Application Date: April 28th 2014
First Contact: Somewhere in End of May 2014
CFAT Date : June 25th 2014
Medical Date: July 30th 2014  
Interview Date: July 30th 2014
Merit Listed: Sometime in August 2014
Position Offered: -
Enrolment/Swearing in: - 
BMQ Start Date: -


----------



## JoeDos

Congrats Sarah and Martin!


----------



## Winter727

Updated
Got the call about an hour ago

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Jul 20, 2013
First Contact:  Sept 3, 2013
Aptitude Test: Oct 24,2013 (passed)
Medical: Nov 4, 2013
Interview: Nov 13, 2013
Merit Listed: December
Position Offered: Was offered Weapons Tech for BMQ Feb 24th, turned down as I am now 100% committed to Infantry
Enrollment/Swear in: September 3rd, 2014
BMQ Begins: Sept 15th Infantry

Good luck everyone else waiting, see you guys on the 15th. Stay positive.


----------



## GiveMeYourPie

Justin8456 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech
> Trade Choice 3: Supply Tech
> Application Date: Started Jan 6 2014 online.
> First Contact: February 13 2014 (Air Mail)
> Aptitude Test: March 11 2014
> Interview: April 9 2014
> Medical: April 9 2014
> Position Offered: TBD
> Enrollment/Swear in: TBD
> BMQ Begins: TBD
> 
> Just succeeded in doing my CFAT. It's pretty easy as long as you prepare for it.
> 
> Anyone else here trying to get in September BMQ with The Royal Hamilton Light Infantry?



ecruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton, ON
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech
Trade Choice 3: Supply Tech
Application Date: Started Jan 6 2014 online.
First Contact: February 13 2014 (Air Mail)
Aptitude Test: March 11 2014 (Completed) 
Interview: April 9 2014 (Completed)
Medical: April 9 2014 (Completed)
FORCE Test: August 26 2014 (Completed)
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment/Swear in: TBD 
BMQ Begins: TBD

Just waiting for the call now. Did the force test today. Wasn't too difficult. Good luck to everyone else with their journey!


----------



## JoeDos

I have a interview September 11th


----------



## Zulopol

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> I have a interview September 11th



Nice ! Gratz that your process continue ! I hope you the best !


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo

Ksiiqtaboo said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Air Weapons System Tech
> Trade Choice 2: Aerospace Control Operator
> Trade Choice 3: Avionics System Tech
> Online Application: July 17 2014
> First Contact: NA
> CFAT: NA
> Medical: NA
> Interview: NA
> Position offered: NA
> Swearing in: NA
> BMQ: By Pass for prior service



Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application: July 17 2014
First Contact: Aug 26 2014
CFAT: NA
Medical: NA
Interview: NA
Position offered: NA
Swearing in: NA
BMQ: By Pass for prior service

Changed trades to ACISS my previous trade


----------



## cosmojones

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> I have a interview September 11th



Congratulations!


----------



## Tsaorina

Got the call yesterday and accepted today! Which is really surprising since I missed the selection date for WFE tech by a few days due to an extra step in my background check not being noticed until last minute. Didn't think I would get a chance until next year. So, just goes to show that you never know when it will happen. Good luck to everyone! Be patient, easier said than done I know!


----------



## SJantzi

Tsaorina said:
			
		

> Got the call yesterday and accepted today! Which is really surprising since I missed the selection date for WFE tech by a few days due to an extra step in my background check not being noticed until last minute. Didn't think I would get a chance until next year. So, just goes to show that you never know when it will happen. Good luck to everyone! Be patient, easier said than done I know!



Congratulations bud! That's quite the luck you have!


----------



## niftynicolemarie

Tsaorina said:
			
		

> Got the call yesterday and accepted today! Which is really surprising since I missed the selection date for WFE tech by a few days due to an extra step in my background check not being noticed until last minute. Didn't think I would get a chance until next year. So, just goes to show that you never know when it will happen. Good luck to everyone! Be patient, easier said than done I know!


Congrats Tsaorina! When is your BMQ?


----------



## ferna299

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Trade Choice 2: Vehicle Tech
Trade Choice 3: Weapons Tech Land
Online Application: July 15th 2013
First Contact: September 11th 2013
CFAT: November 28th 2013
Foreign Implications Interview: December 10th  2013
Medical: July 3rd 2014
Interview: July 16th 2014
Merit List: July 31st 2014
Job Offer:
Swearing In:
BMQ Start:


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Military Police
Application Date: August 31, 2014
First Contact: 
CFAT : 
Enhanced Reliability Screening : 
Background Check : 
Medical : 
Interview: 
Position Offered: 
Swear In Ceremony: 
Basic Training: 


Well I am back at it again. I VR'd back in 2011 and have done my soul searching...nothing compares to this. I may receive some negative input and I am aware of how hard it may be to get back in but I know I'm certain on this dicision and 100 percent this is what I want to spend the rest of my life doing. So aplication is in, and now I hurry up and wait. Good luck to all leaving for basic soon!


Johnson


----------



## MilitaryWife2Bee

MilitaryWife2Bee said:
			
		

> Quote from: MilitaryWife2Bee on March 26, 2014, 22:03:11
> Recruiting Center: Kingston
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Vehicle Technician
> 
> Application Date: March 24, 2014
> First Contact: March 26, 2014
> CFAT: April 30th 2014
> Medical:August 27 2014
> Interview:August 27 2014
> Position Offered:
> Swearing In:
> Basic Training Begins:
> 
> Will Keep Updated. This is my Husbands so far. We were not expecting a contact so soon.



Succesful Interview!! Good recomendation passed along for him!
Just waiting on the medical to come back.


----------



## ferna299

UPDATE!!

Got the call this afternoon!

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Trade Choice 2: Vehicle Tech
Trade Choice 3: Weapons Tech Land
Online Application: July 15th 2013
First Contact: September 11th 2013
CFAT: November 28th 2013
Foreign Implications Interview: December 10th  2013
Medical: July 3rd 2014
Interview: July 16th 2014
Merit List: July 31st 2014
Job Offer: September 3rd 2014
Swearing In: September 10th 2014
BMQ Start: September 15th 2014


----------



## Chris Wiley

Which trade were you called for?



			
				ferna299 said:
			
		

> UPDATE!!
> 
> Got the call this afternoon!
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: ACISS
> Trade Choice 2: Vehicle Tech
> Trade Choice 3: Weapons Tech Land
> Online Application: July 15th 2013
> First Contact: September 11th 2013
> CFAT: November 28th 2013
> Foreign Implications Interview: December 10th  2013
> Medical: July 3rd 2014
> Interview: July 16th 2014
> Merit List: July 31st 2014
> Job Offer: September 3rd 2014
> Swearing In: September 10th 2014
> BMQ Start: September 15th 2014


----------



## ferna299

Got an offer for ACISS, which I accepted!

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Trade Choice 2: Vehicle Tech
Trade Choice 3: Weapons Tech Land
Online Application: July 15th 2013
First Contact: September 11th 2013
CFAT: November 28th 2013
Foreign Implications Interview: December 10th  2013
Medical: July 3rd 2014
Interview: July 16th 2014
Merit List: July 31st 2014
Job Offer: September 3rd 2014 (ACISS)
Swearing In: September 10th 2014
BMQ Start: September 15th 2014


----------



## MartinD94

I just got a call with an offer!!! Everything seems too good right now!! I got an offer for my third choice and I start BMQ Oct 27th!! Good Luck to everyone who is waiting for a call! It really feels great! 

Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular Forces
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Water, Fuels, and Environmental Technician
Trade Choice 2: Meteorological Technician 
Trade Choice 3: Electricity Generating Systems Technician.
Application Date: April 28th 2014
First Contact: Somewhere in End of May 2014
CFAT Date : June 25th 2014
Medical Date: July 30th 2014  
Interview Date: July 30th 2014
Merit Listed: Sometime in August 2014
Position Offered: Sept 4th 2014
Enrolment/Swearing in: October 7th 2014 
BMQ Start Date: October 27th 2014


----------



## Sarah_H

Sarah_H said:
			
		

> Finally an update on my application!
> 
> Recruiting Center: London
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Avionics Systems Tech
> Trade Choice 2: Aviation Systems Tech
> Trade Choice 3: Traffic Tech
> Application Date (online): March 11 2014
> First Contact: March 13 2014
> Aptitude Test: April 8 2014 PASSED!
> Interview: August 27 2014
> Medical: Waiting...
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Enrollment/Swear in:
> Basic Training Begins:


Yet another update! Guess things are finally starting to get moving with my app  Just got a call earlier today to book my medical. They originally offered me a chance to do my medical tomorrow morning, but it was way to short of notice for me. No way I could get someone to cover my shift at work tomorrow morning, which sucks because now I have to wait 2 weeks >_<

Recruiting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Avionics Systems Tech
Trade Choice 2: Aviation Systems Tech
Trade Choice 3: Traffic Tech
Application Date (online): March 11 2014
First Contact: March 13 2014
Aptitude Test: April 8 2014 PASSED!
Interview: August 27 2014
Medical: September 22 2014
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment/Swear in: TBD
Basic Training Begins: TBD


----------



## niftynicolemarie

Recruiting Centre: Fredericton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: Met Tech
Trade Choice 3: WFE Tech
Applied: March, 2014
First contact: April, 2014
CFAT: passed May 22, 2014
Medical: June 26, 2014
Interview: July 8, 2014
Merit Listed: July 28, 2014
Position offered: WFE tech, Air Force offered Sept 5, 2014
Enrollment/swearing in: October 30, 2014
BMQ: November 10, 2014

Received and accepted my offer today!  heading to St. Jean on Nov 7 for Basic on Nov 10!


----------



## mtlee

Long-overdue update. Just got the call for my Medical at the end of September. Supremely pleased about it, and definitely excited to continue on with my application.


----------



## JoeDos

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Cook
Trade Choice 2: Steward
Application Date: Mid April 2013
First Contact: Late June 2013
CFAT : Passed - February 25th, 2014
Enhanced Reliability Screening : Cleared
Background Check : Cleared - May 29th, 2014
Medical : Sometime at the end of the month
Interview: September 11th - Passed now to wait for the medical
Position Offered: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Basic Training: TBD

The interviewer told me he is giving me a good recommendation, I am suitable for my trades, and highly competitive and the next step is my medical which he said will probably more to the end of September.


----------



## ShadyBrah

Congrats Alpha! Was the interview pretty much dead on with what people say here?

And I finally got my interview/medical booked!

Recruiting Center: Ottawa, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Vehicle Technician
Application Date: Feb 20, 2014
First Contact: Feb 26, 2014
CFAT : May 8, 2014 - PASSED
Medical : October 9
Interview: October 9
Position Offered: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## JoeDos

ShadyBrah said:
			
		

> Congrats Alpha! Was the interview pretty much dead on with what people say here?
> 
> And I finally got my interview/medical booked!
> 
> Recruiting Center: Ottawa, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: Artillery
> Trade Choice 3: Vehicle Technician
> Application Date: Feb 20, 2014
> First Contact: Feb 26, 2014
> CFAT : May 8, 2014 - PASSED
> Medical : October 9
> Interview: October 9
> Position Offered: TBD
> Swear In Ceremony: TBD
> Basic Training: TBD



Anything that is said during the interview is pretty confidential, lets just say it was easier than I expected.


----------



## aquaholic75

There's a light at the end of the tunnel 

Recruiting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured Crewman
Trade Choice 2: Mobile Support Equipment Op.
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: October 11 2013
First Contact: November 2013
CFAT : January 14th 2014 PASSED
Medical : April 28th 2014 PASSED
Interview: April 28th 2014 PASSED
Swear In Ceremony: September 16th
Position Offered: Armoured Crewman
Basic Training: Weekends starting September 19th


----------



## Zulopol

aquaholic75 said:
			
		

> There's a light at the end of the tunnel



Gratz !


----------



## Wuzzard

Was advised ACISS selection wasn't until November 2014, however I've seen a couple of ACISS applicants post BMQ dates in the last couple of months. Hoping to get the call!

Recruiting Center: Charlottetown
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Application Date: July 10 2014
First Contact: July 17 2014
CFAT : Passed - July 24 2014
Enhanced Reliability Screening : Cleared
Background Check : Had a couple of extra things to take care of, cleared on August 2 2014.
Medical : July 30 2014
Interview: July 30 2014
Position Offered: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Little update


Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: August 31, 2014
First Contact: September 4, 2014
CFAT :  Passed in 2010 (still on file)
Medical : TBD
Interview: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Basic Training: Recruit School Bypass


----------



## cwatson91

I got the call! I have not made many posts but here it is: 

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
 Application Date: January 2013 
(Side note: Originally applied for MPO and then switched to MP in Oct. 2013. Attended the MPAC May 2014 and was deemed unsuitable. Then changed trade choices to the trades listed above subsequently completed an interview for those trades listed.)
CFAT: April 2013 (Passed for all NCM trades not Officer trades hence the switch from MPO to MP)
Medical: Cannot remember (sometime during June-July 2013)
Interview: (Late)June 2014 (for current trades)
Positioned Offered: September 12, 2014
Swear In Ceremony: October 8th
BMQ: October 20th 

This forum has been a great help/reference (I sift through the threads to find information unlike others ) good luck to all of the new recruits who I will see in St. Jean and future new recruits. It's bitter-sweet but nevertheless, later days...


----------



## cwatson91

P.S. I was offered Armoured!


----------



## cosmojones

Congratulations! See you at BMQ on Oct 20th!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: August 31, 2014
First Contact: September 4, 2014
CFAT :  Passed in 2010 (still on file)
Medical : Awaiting Med Docs from previous service
Interview: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Basic Training: Recruit School Bypass

Spoke to the recruiting centre in Edmonton and they are just waiting for my med docs to arrive in their office.


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo

Ksiiqtaboo said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: ACISS
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Online Application: July 17 2014
> First Contact: Aug 26 2014
> CFAT: CFAt Bypass
> Medical: TBD
> Interview: TBD
> Position offered: TBD
> Swearing in: TBD
> BMQ: By Pass for prior service
> 
> Changed trades to ACISS my previous trade



Called the CFRC today it has passed the MCC's desk and I am now waiting for the personality test


----------



## Marchog

I got the call! I start reserve BMQ on the 3rd of October, roughly a year after I started the process. 

EDIT: Actually, I got the call EXACTLY a year to the day after my contact interview. 

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Unit: 7th Toronto Regiment RCA
Trade Choice: Artillery
Contact Interview: September 19, 2013
Application Date: November 20, 2013
First Contact: December 5, 2013
CFAT: - December 12, 2013 (passed)
EXPRES Test: - January 7, 2014 (passed, expired)
Interview: - January 9, 2014
Medical - January 14, 2014 (passed)
Background Check - August 5, 2014 (cleared)
FORCE TEST - August 13, 2014
Position Offered: - September 19, 2014
BMQ Begins: - October 3, 2014


----------



## JoeDos

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Cook
Trade Choice 2: Steward
Application Date: Mid April 2013
First Contact: Late June 2013
CFAT : Passed - February 25th, 2014
Enhanced Reliability Screening : Cleared
Background Check : Cleared - May 29th, 2014
Medical part 1: October 22nd - 8:30am
Medical part 2: October 22nd - 9:15am
Interview: September 11th
Position Offered: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Basic Training: TBD

Medical scheduled!!! Just in time for November selections.


----------



## SaramEm115

Medical and interview scheduled for September 30! After a bit of a stall things are starting to move.


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo

Little update

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application: July 17 2014
First Contact: Aug 26 2014
CFAT: CFAt Bypass
TSD: Sept 30 2014
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
BMQ: By Pass for prior service

Changed trades to ACISS my previous trade


----------



## navygirl770

Update! 

Recruiting Centre: 
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Electrician 
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Online Application: March 24, 2014
First Contact: March 26th, 2014
CFAT: May 1st, 2014
Medical: Feb 7,2014 (initially for Reserve Unit)
Interview: April 23rd
PLAR Submitted: April 17th, 2014
PLAR Returned: August 28th, 2014
Position offered: September 22nd, 2014
Swearing in: October 2nd, 2014
COS Date: October 23rd
BMQ: Recruit school bypass


----------



## shooked1

Update

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Applied: May 5, 2014
First contact: May 8, 2014
CFAT: Booked for June 2, 2014 (passed)
Medical: Booked for October 8th, 2014
Interview: Booked for October 21, 2014
Merit Listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Enrollment/swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD

Wasn't excepting to get any further processing on my application till the new year so I'm very excited with this news.


----------



## JoeDos

Congrats! May end up at basic together. I have my medical just in time for November selections.


----------



## kylepenn

Just wondering what other people have been told in relation to not being competitive for INF or other trades. Or anybody told their not competitive, waited and got in?


----------



## SaramEm115

Medical and interview went awesome today! They said I should be able to have either of my choices but not sure if I get to pick or if they will pick for me. Fingers crossed I will be merit listed soon!


----------



## Braveheart

Update
*******

I got my call today. Feels like a long wait but today marks the day it was all worth it, really stoked! 

Recruiting Center: Winnipeg, MB
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: November, 2013
First Contact: January, 2014
CFAT completed : 2009 (PASSED)
Medical Completed: January 20th, 2014
Interview completed: April 7th, 2014
Merit Listed: April 7th, 2014
Swear in: October 16th, 2014
BMQ: November 3rd, 2014


----------



## sarahlive

Recruiting Centre: Calgary
Regular/ Reserve: Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Crewman
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Infantryman
Applied: July 16, 2014
First contact: June 20, 2014
CFAT: July 30, 2014 (passed)
Medical: July 30, 2014
Interview: August 10, 2014
Merit Listed: N/A
Position offered: Crewman
Enrollment/swearing in: September 20
BMQ: Mid October

It went very fast overall, but it was reserves.


----------



## Chris Wiley

Update: After a couple of weeks my dentist has cleared me. Now just a waiting game again.


----------



## DAA

Chris Wiley said:
			
		

> Update: After a couple of weeks my dentist has cleared me. Now just a waiting game again.



I hope you provided that information to your CFRC?


----------



## SaramEm115

Update:

Merit listed


----------



## Chris Wiley

DAA said:
			
		

> I hope you provided that information to your CFRC?


Yes. The dentist faxed and mailed in a letter clearing me. I got that update from the CFRC yesterday.


----------



## mtlee

After a bit of a slow summer, things are really starting to take off. Interview is booked for the 20th of October!

Recruiting Centre: New Westminister
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer 
Trade Choice 1: Public Affairs Officer
Trade Choice 2: Pilot
Trade Choice 3: Intelligence Officer
Application Date (Online): April 29th, 2014
First Contact: May 1st, 2014
CFAT: PASSED (June 12th, 2014)
Interview: October 20th, 2014
Medical: September 30, 2014
Merit Listed: -
Position Offered: -
Sworn in: -
BMOQ: -


----------



## AshleyDawn

Wow, this has been a long process- and still going. Here's an update to mine:

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Application Date: May 2013
Moved- so  I had to reopen file: January 2014
First Contact: Feb 2014
Aptitude Test: Exempted (completed in 2003)
FORCE Test: June 2014
Interview: Oct 22 2014
Medical: Oct 22 2014
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
BMQ Begins:


----------



## Offstar1029

I'm just posting my current status here. 

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Entry plan: NCM
Reg/ reserves: reg
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Crewman
Trade Choice 3: --
Application date: September 2, 2014
First contact: September 2, 2014
CFAT: September 30,2014
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Swear In: TBD
Basic Training Starts: TBD


----------



## Spimx

My application process 

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Choice: AVN Tech
Choice 2: AWS Tech, drop it at interview
Application Date: Oct 10, 2013
Applied for ROTP, then decided to change application for AVN Tech (semi-skill) around November
First Contact: November 15
Aptitude Test: December 5, just before winter leave
Enhance security screening (born outside Canada): January 2014, clear in September
Interview: April 10, 2014
Medical: April 142014, Apporved from RMO in late Augost.
PLAR: sent first time in February, resend around May, resend again late July. Finally passed late in august.
Merit Listed: never told I was merit listed, but think around mid September 2014
Position Offered:October 1st, 2014
Enrollment/Swear in: October 29
BMQ Begins: November 3th, 2014

One year and 24 between application and BMQ. Long wait but worth every day of agony...


----------



## ShadyBrah

Interview went pretty well, Medical was straight forward... Was told that all of my choices are selecting early November and I should be merit listed before then! 

Recruiting Center: Ottawa, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Vehicle Technician
Application Date: Feb 20, 2014
First Contact: Feb 26, 2014
CFAT : May 8, 2014 - PASSED
Medical : October 9, 2014 - PASSED
Interview: October 9, 2014 - PASSED
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD


----------



## Sarah_H

A little update of sorts. I got a phone call from my RC which leads me to believe I've been merit listed. They were asking if I was offered a position for AVS would I be able to make it to the Oct 27th BMQ, or would it be too soon for me. They had some spots left to fill for that intake and were calling recruits to see how many would be available. I said yes right off the bat. I'm not going to let this opportunity slip away. It is soon but I'd make it work.

Recruiting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Avionics Systems Tech
Trade Choice 2: Aviation Systems Tech
Trade Choice 3: Traffic Tech
Application Date (online): March 11 2014
First Contact: March 13 2014
Aptitude Test: April 8 2014 PASSED!
Interview: August 27 2014
Medical: September 22 2014
Merit Listed: Oct 14, 2014?
Position Offered: possibly AVS?
Enrollment/Swear in: TBD
Basic Training Begins: possibly Oct 27 2014?


----------



## Spimx

That's awesome Sarah  see you there, I'm going nov 3 for AVN. But surprises me, they just called for BMQ 2weeks away, and I got my offer oct 1st for BMQ nov 3rd...anyways congrats and see you there  :facepalm:


----------



## Offstar1029

Just received my interview and medical dates so I'm updating my status!

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Entry plan: NCM
Reg/ reserves: reg
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Crewman
Trade Choice 3: --
Application date: September 2, 2014
First contact: September 2, 2014
CFAT: September 30, 2014
Interview: October 21, 2014
Medical: October 22, 2014
Merit Listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Swear In: TBD
Basic Training Starts: TBD


----------



## Sarah_H

Holy damn, just got my call! 

Recruiting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Avionics Systems Tech
Trade Choice 2: Aviation Systems Tech
Trade Choice 3: Traffic Tech
Application Date (online): March 11 2014
First Contact: March 13 2014
Aptitude Test: April 8 2014 PASSED!
Interview: August 27 2014
Medical: September 22 2014
Merit Listed: Oct 14, 2014
Position Offered: AVS
Enrollment/Swear in: October 22nd 1014
Basic Training Begins: October 27th 2014


----------



## Gunshark

Sarah_H said:
			
		

> Holy damn, just got my call!
> 
> Recruiting Center: London
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Avionics Systems Tech
> Trade Choice 2: Aviation Systems Tech
> Trade Choice 3: Traffic Tech
> Application Date (online): March 11 2014
> First Contact: March 13 2014
> Aptitude Test: April 8 2014 PASSED!
> Interview: August 27 2014
> Medical: September 22 2014
> Merit Listed: Oct 14, 2014
> Position Offered: AVS
> Enrollment/Swear in: October 22nd 1014
> Basic Training Begins: October 27th 2014



Congrats! Super quick process!


----------



## AEnns

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver (39 Signal Regiment 1 Squadron)
Regular/ Reserve: Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Applied: 3 October 2014
First contact: 16 October 2014
CFAT: TBD
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Merit Listed: N/A
Position offered: TBD
Enrollment/swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Terrance450

My application process!
Have a great day


----------



## Phossy

Recruiting Centre: London
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armored
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Applied: Dec 19, 2013
First contact: Jan 7, 2014
CFAT: Feb 18, 2014 at 8:15AM
Medical: Sep 30, 2014 at 2:00 pm
Interview: Sep 30 2014 at 1:00 p.m.
Merit Listed: Approx. Oct 14, 2014
Position offered: Oct 16, 2014 (Infantry)
Enrollment/swearing in: Oct 17, 2014
BMQ: Oct 20, 2014


----------



## Offstar1029

Phossy said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: London
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Armored
> Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
> Applied: Dec 19, 2013
> First contact: Jan 7, 2014
> CFAT: Feb 18, 2014 at 8:15AM
> Medical: Sep 30, 2014 at 2:00 pm
> Interview: Sep 30 2014 at 1:00 p.m.
> Merit Listed: Approx. Oct 14, 2014
> Position offered: Oct 16, 2014 (Infantry)
> Enrollment/swearing in: Oct 17, 2014
> BMQ: Oct 20, 2014


You were offered an Infantry job?! Yes there's hope for me! And congratulations


----------



## Flatliner

I suppose I should share my experience thus far:

Recruiting Center: Charlottetown, PE
Officer/NCM: NCM
Reg/ reserves: Reg
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Trade Choice 2: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 3: --
Application date: August 2013 (reapplied due to weird issue July 2014)
First contact: August 22, 2014
CFAT: September 16, 2014
Interview: October 15, 2014
Medical: October 14, 2014
Merit Listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Swear In: TBD
Basic Training Starts: TBD


I had originally applied in August of 2013 but for no reason at all my application was closed, this was what was told to me when I went in earlier this year to the recruiting center closest to where I moved after my initial application. I reapplied while there and the process since has been quite smooth.


----------



## cdnjarhead

hi all
first post

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence
Trade Choice 2: MP
Trade Choice 3: Signals
Online Application: October 19 2014
First Contact: 
CFAT: 
Medical: 
Interview: 
Position offered: 
Swearing in: 
BMQ:


----------



## colorful1

Recruiting centre: Sudbury
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Aerospace Telecommunication and Information Systems Tech
Trade choice 2: Avionics Systems Tech
Trade Choice 3: Aviation Systems Tech 
Applied: Oct 22, 2013
Faxed Supporting Documents: Oct 23, 2013
File sent to CFRC: Oct 28, 2013
First contact: 
CFAT: Nov 7, 2009 
Medical:2009-DQ'd pending additional info/additional info submitted Oct 21, 2013, received in Ottawa Oct 30, 2013-pending approval-more info requested no sooner than April 2014-provided. Second medical done Sept 2 2014, waiting approval..APPROVED 
Interview: OCT 1, 2014 
Position offered:
Enrollment/swearing in:
BMQ:


----------



## shawn l

;D


----------



## mtlee

Playing the long game on this application  Interview was successful, now to await my call for ACS at some point between now and whenever. Also updated my trades to better reflect my desire to be on the sharper end of the RCAF stick.


----------



## AEnns

Update, since I can't seem to edit:

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver (39 Signal Regiment A Squadron)
Regular/ Reserve: Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS (00362)
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Applied: 3 October 2014
First contact: 16 October 2014
Second contact: 21 October 2014
CFAT: TBD
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Merit Listed: N/A
Position offered: TBD
Enrollment/swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## JoeDos

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Cook
Trade Choice 2: Steward
Application Date: Mid April 2013
First Contact: Late June 2013
CFAT : Passed - February 25th, 2014
Enhanced Reliability Screening : Cleared
Background Check : Cleared - May 29th, 2014
Medical part 1: October 22nd - Conpleted
Medical part 2: October 22nd - Completed
Interview: September 11th
Position Offered: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Basic Training: TBD

Completed my medical today, all went fine as far as I know, I was told I am a healthy young man and she doesn't see my medical getting denied,  she said no news is usually good news but give it about 3-4 weeks and call the recruiting center.


----------



## ATW91

Hi There,

I am currently moving through the process and felt like posting this here,

cheers,

Aaron


Recruiting Centre: Vancouver
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ATIS Tech
Trade Choice 2: Air Weapons Tech
Trade Choice 3: Avionics Tech
Applied: July 17, 2014
First contact: July 22, 2014
Second contact: July 28, 2014
CFAT: August 21, 2014
Medical: October 30, 2014
Interview: November 4, 2014
Merit Listed: N/A
Position offered: TBD
Enrollment/swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## SaramEm115

Got the call! Swear in November 18th.

Recruiting Centre: Halifax 
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: AVS Tech
Trade choice 2: AVN tech
Trade Choice 3:
Applied: March  2014
Selected for further processing: March 2014
CFAT: April 28th, 2014 passed
References called: May 26
Medical: -September 30  **passed!!
Interview: -September 30  **passed!!
Merit Listed: - Oct 2
Position offered: -Oct 24
Enrollment/swearing in:- Nov 18


----------



## Moore

SarahEm115 said:
			
		

> Got the call! Swear in November 18th.
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Halifax
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: AVS Tech
> Trade choice 2: AVN tech
> Trade Choice 3:
> Applied: March  2014
> Selected for further processing: March 2014
> CFAT: April 28th, 2014 passed
> References called: May 26
> Medical: -September 30  **passed!!
> Interview: -September 30  **passed!!
> Merit Listed: - Oct 2
> Position offered: -Oct 24
> Enrollment/swearing in:- Nov 18



Congratulations, when's your bmq date?


----------



## SaramEm115

Thanks! I'm exempt from BMQ.


----------



## Moore

SarahEm115 said:
			
		

> Thanks! I'm exempt from BMQ.



Even better for you haha how did you manage to get exempt?


----------



## SaramEm115

Already completed it 5 years ago


----------



## Moore

SarahEm115 said:
			
		

> Already completed it 5 years ago



Oh awesome! Good for you.


----------



## Spenny312

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D Anyone coming with me?


----------



## Moore

Spenny312 said:
			
		

> ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D Anyone coming with me?



Ahh lucky you, I wish I was lol.


----------



## Hosenmeister

Spenny312 said:
			
		

> ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D Anyone coming with me?



Congratulations! What trade were you offered?


----------



## Spenny312

Combat Engineer! So psyched for it.


----------



## Offstar1029

soccerplayer131 said:
			
		

> Here we go! Super excited to get this process going. Can't actually be sworn in until 1 July 2015 (haven't finished grade 10 until then), but hoping to get the majority of the process done by then, and hopefully be on a summer or fall/winter BMQ in 2015!
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Halifax
> Regular/ Reserve: Reserve
> Unit: The Halifax Rifles
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: Armoured Crewman
> Applied: November 1, 2014
> First Contact:
> CFAT:
> Medical:
> Interview:
> Merit Listed:
> Position offered:
> Enrollment/swearing in:


Your in grade 10? So your just going to leave school once your done grade 10 to go into the reserves?


----------



## Offstar1029

soccerplayer131 said:
			
		

> No, I'm doing part-time until after university so that I can finish my education. Reserves aren't a full-time commitment, and quite a large amount of reservists are actually students. The fall/winter BMQ would be on weekends.


Oh ok I was thinking you were planning to drop out of school after grade 10 to join the reserves. Some people will do that which is a bad idea. Anyways good luck with your process.  ;D


----------



## Missocean

Currently waiting for my re-enrollment waiver!

I live in the States, so I've been through a lot of procedures such as: US Criminal Check, US Credit check and way more.

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver (39 Signal Regiment)
Regular/ Reserve: Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Applied: End of February 2014
First contact: March 07 2014
CFAT: Completed in 2012 PASSED
Physical Test: August 02 2014
Medical: August 08 2014
Interview: August 08 2014
Merit Listed: N/A
Position offered: TBD
Enrollment/swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## KerryBlue

Finally, after five months of waiting for my background check to be done was informed it has now been completed and I'm merit listed. 

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Eng
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Armoured 
Application Date: April 10, 2013
First Contact: September 06,2013
CFAT completed : October 22nd, 2013(PASSED)
Interview completed: May 29th, 2014
Medical Completed:June 13, 2014
Merit Listed: November 4th, 2014
Sworn in:


----------



## Moore

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Finally, after five months of waiting for my background check to be done was informed it has now been completed and I'm merit listed.
> 
> Recruting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Eng
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry
> Trade Choice 3: Armoured
> Application Date: April 10, 2013
> First Contact: September 06,2013
> CFAT completed : October 22nd, 2013(PASSED)
> Interview completed: May 29th, 2014
> Medical Completed:June 13, 2014
> Merit Listed: November 4th, 2014
> Sworn in:



That really sucks you missed selections by one day. Good luck on the next round.


----------



## JoeDos

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Finally, after five months of waiting for my background check to be done was informed it has now been completed and I'm merit listed.
> 
> Recruting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Eng
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry
> Trade Choice 3: Armoured
> Application Date: April 10, 2013
> First Contact: September 06,2013
> CFAT completed : October 22nd, 2013(PASSED)
> Interview completed: May 29th, 2014
> Medical Completed:June 13, 2014
> Merit Listed: November 4th, 2014
> Sworn in:



Congrats Kerry, hopefully you get your offer soon enough.


----------



## KerryBlue

Moore said:
			
		

> That really sucks you missed selections by one day. Good luck on the next round.





			
				AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Congrats Kerry, hopefully you get your offer soon enough.



Thanks guys, I was told by my recruiter not to worry about the fact that I missed the date, as they usually do top ups after the selection board meets. Lets see how this pans out..


----------



## niftynicolemarie

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, I was told by my recruiter not to worry about the fact that I missed the date, as they usually do top ups after the selection board meets. Lets see how this pans out..


Speaking from experience, I personally was selected for my trade after the posted selection date (at least the one I knew about!) 
Definitely a possibility!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

A little update, 
I was informed my file has reached the Edmonton Recruiting Centre and I will be getting a call next week to book my interview and medical. Looking forward to getting the ball rolling and get back into my combats!

Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: August 31, 2014
First Contact: September 4, 2014
File received: November 5, 2014
CFAT :  Passed in 2010 (still on file)
Medical : TBD
Interview: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Basic Training: Recruit School By pass


----------



## smash2861

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sup Tech
Trade Choice 2: AC Op
Trade Choice 3: AVS (removed a few days ago)
Online Application: February 2014
First Contact: February 2014
CFAT: March 2014
Medical: March 2014
Interview: March 2014
File Sent to Ottawa: October 2014
Merit Listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Moore

Luckily got a call today for my Interview and medical! I was also told to bring in two forms for my background check to be conpleted as well.

Recruiting Center: Peterborough REMOTE
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantryman
Trade Choice 3: Crewman
Application date: September 7, 2014
Further Processing: September 9, 2014
First contact: September 15, 2014
CFAT: October 16, 2014 - Passed
Medical: November 20, 2014 10:00
Interview: November 20, 2014 08:30 
Merit Listed: --
Position offered: --
Swear In: --
BMQ: --


----------



## lawchick16

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto (London)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Legal Officer 
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: January 2, 2014
First Contact: January 8, 2014
CFAT Date: February 26, 2014 (Passed)
Interview: November 12, 2014
Medical: November 12, 2014
Merit Listed: 
Swear In Ceremony: 
Basic Training Begins: 
Position:


----------



## flatlander13

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Finally, after five months of waiting for my background check to be done was informed it has now been completed and I'm merit listed.



Good to hear Kerry, you've had a long haul.


----------



## ShadyBrah

And then there's Moore, who seems to be flying through the process. Good to hear everyone!


----------



## Moore

ShadyBrah said:
			
		

> And then there's Moore, who seems to be flying through the process. Good to hear everyone!



As well as offstar1029. I consider myself very lucky at this point to have everything completed on the 20th as well as handing in my background check forms but I have a feeling I have a long wait ahead of me now. Good luck to everyone on your processes!


----------



## horadricbacon

Not a avid poster, but I'd like to contribute to the Application Process Sample thread.

Recruiting Center: Hamilton, Ontario
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Avionics Technician
Application date: February 28, 2014
First contact: April 14, 2014
CFAT: May 7, 2014
Medical: May 22, 2014
Interview: May 22, 2014
Background Check Completed: Oct 27, 2014
Merit Listed: Nov 12, 2014

I moved to Canada from the United Stated in 2009.  So when I submitted my application, I had not lived in Canada for more than 5 years.  I believe this is why my Enhanced Reliability Check took so long.  However, I was Merit listed this week.

Good luck to everyone and have patience.  I hope everyone, including myself, soon gets the opportunity we've been hoping for.


----------



## Coldtoast2113

Recruiting Center: Hamilton, Ontario
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Military Police
Application date: July 25, 2014
First contact: August 5, 2014
CFAT: August 25, 2014
Medical: October 29, 2014
Interview: October 29, 2014
Background Check Completed: N/A
Merit Listed: N/A

Seeing as my only trade choice is MP I feel I'm moving along at a pretty steady pace.  I was talking to MP's in Borden and they informed me that they would be hiring like crazy soon, would anybody happen to know when MPAC usually runs around or is it a completely random thing?


----------



## Flatliner

Just got my offer! Here is my updated application sample:

Recruiting Center: Charlottetown, PE
Officer/NCM: NCM
Reg/ reserves: Reg
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Trade Choice 2: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 3: --
Application date: August 2013 (reapplied due to weird issue July 2014)
First contact: August 22, 2014
CFAT: September 16, 2014
Interview: October 15, 2014
Medical: October 14, 2014
Merit Listed: October, 2014
Position offered: November 17, 2014
Swear In: December 10, 2014
Basic Training Starts: January 5, 2015


----------



## Moore

Flatliner said:
			
		

> Just got my offer! Here is my updated application sample:
> 
> Recruiting Center: Charlottetown, PE
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Reg/ reserves: Reg
> Trade Choice 1: ACISS
> Trade Choice 2: RMS Clerk
> Trade Choice 3: --
> Application date: August 2013 (reapplied due to weird issue July 2014)
> First contact: August 22, 2014
> CFAT: September 16, 2014
> Interview: October 15, 2014
> Medical: October 14, 2014
> Merit Listed: October, 2014
> Position offered: November 17, 2014
> Swear In: December 10, 2014
> Basic Training Starts: January 5, 2015



Congratulations man!


----------



## chimo2u

Congrats! What where you offered? 



			
				Flatliner said:
			
		

> Just got my offer! Here is my updated application sample:
> 
> Recruiting Center: Charlottetown, PE
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Reg/ reserves: Reg
> Trade Choice 1: ACISS
> Trade Choice 2: RMS Clerk
> Trade Choice 3: --
> Application date: August 2013 (reapplied due to weird issue July 2014)
> First contact: August 22, 2014
> CFAT: September 16, 2014
> Interview: October 15, 2014
> Medical: October 14, 2014
> Merit Listed: October, 2014
> Position offered: November 17, 2014
> Swear In: December 10, 2014
> Basic Training Starts: January 5, 2015


----------



## Flatliner

Got the offer for ACISS and gladly accepted.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Received a pretty awesome email today! Dates are set for my appointments.


Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: August 31, 2014
First Contact: September 4, 2014
File Received: November 5, 2014
CFAT :  Passed in 2010 
Medical : November 24, 2014
Personality Test: November 24, 2014
Interview: November 24, 2014
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn In: TBD
Basic Training: Recruit School By pass


----------



## jordandixon3

Well, I got a call today to book my Interview and Medical.  They were not able to do both on the same day but they were able to book them 2 days apart, so I am pretty happy with that.  Hopefully all goes well.


----------



## Moore

Completed my Interview and Medical part 1 and part 2 today. I had one issue with my eyes and was given a Visual Acuity sheet to have filled out by the person who checks my eyes. I did this immediately after I was done at the CFRC and faxed it in. I had childhood asthma and this didn't didn't hurt my medical evaluation at all just in case any of you were curious about asthma but it's different for everyone! Now I'm waiting for my email to be replied to by the Senior Medical Technician confirming he received my fax and waiting for my background check to be completed. Hopefully I'll be merit listed soon!


----------



## JoeDos

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Cook
Trade Choice 2: Steward
Application Date: Mid April 2013
First Contact: Late June 2013
CFAT : Passed - February 25th, 2014
Enhanced Reliability Screening : Cleared
Background Check : Cleared - May 29th, 2014
Interview: September 11th 2014 - Completed
Medical: October 22nd 2014 - Completed
Merit Listed: November 19th 2014
Position Offered: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Basic Training: TBD

Well I was informed that I was merit listed a couple days ago! Just in time for December Selections.... Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Moore

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Cook
> Trade Choice 2: Steward
> Application Date: Mid April 2013
> First Contact: Late June 2013
> CFAT : Passed - February 25th, 2014
> Enhanced Reliability Screening : Cleared
> Background Check : Cleared - May 29th, 2014
> Interview: September 11th 2014 - Completed
> Medical: October 22nd 2014 - Completed
> Merit Listed: November 19th 2014
> Position Offered: TBD
> Swear In Ceremony: TBD
> Basic Training: TBD
> 
> Well I was informed that I was merit listed a couple days ago! Just in time for December Selections.... Good luck to all of you!



Congrats man, hopefully I'll be merit listed soon as well!


----------



## M.Hamada

Hello fellow future officers, don't worry, if we're meant for the challenge, our route has already been destined   

Recruiting Center: CFRC Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical
Trade Choice 2: Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Pharmacist 
Application Date: November 21st, 2014
First Contact: --
CFAT completed : --
Interview completed: --
Medical Completed: --
Merit Listed: --
Sworn in: --


----------



## KerryBlue

M.Hamada said:
			
		

> Hello fellow future officers, don't worry, if we're meant for the challenge, our route has already been destined
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Edmonton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Medical
> Trade Choice 2: Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Pharmacist
> Application Date: November 21st, 2014
> First Contact: --
> CFAT completed : --
> Interview completed: --
> Medical Completed: --
> Merit Listed: --
> Sworn in: --



You state you are applying for NCM but all the three trades you have chosen are officer? Seeing how you are 18 why not apply for ROTP?


----------



## M.Hamada

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> You state you are applying for NCM but all the three trades you have chosen are officer? Seeing how you are 18 why not apply for ROTP?



Sorry I meant to change that  :facepalm:


----------



## KerryBlue

M.Hamada said:
			
		

> Sorry I meant to change that  :facepalm:



No worries, I guess you are applying for ROTP then?


----------



## M.Hamada

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> No worries, I guess you are applying for ROTP then?



Yeah I am, I would greatly appreciate it if you addressed my thread

http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/117019.0.html


----------



## cdnjarhead

updated

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence
Trade Choice 2: Aerospace control (changed)
Trade Choice 3: Maritime Surface and Sub-surface Officer (changed)
Online Application: October 19 2014
First Contact: October 21 2014
CFAT: November 26 2014 (pass)
Medical: 
Interview: 
Position offered: 
Swearing in: 
BMQ:

Changed 2 of my 3 job choices.

Changed MP to Aerospace because I did not have Police Foundations or degree in Legal or Criminal. This was probably written somewhere and I failed to notice, but a general B.A. in Political Science or any General Arts which is not related to crime and law is not acceptable. In lieu of that you can also offer your Police Foundations but I did not have that either so off the list.

Signals changed to MARS because engineering background was necessary which I didn't have. Again, guess I didn't read the website properly. Was just choosing based on what looked interesting. 

So I changed my choices to some other which also look interesting and, with the recruiters help, suited my background. 

Also done today, drug questionnaire and personality questionnaire. 

All the recruiters are helpful and kind. Being honest on the questionnaires was a big relief and an honest start to things and felt good. 

Hope this info helps anyone else applying. 

Best of luck.


----------



## KerryBlue

Well today was a big day, got a job offer for 031 Infantryman. However I will likely turn it down as I am more committed to being a combat engineer. So I will be returned to the merit list to wait for spots for FY-2015 to open up in February/March. 

So here is what my application would look like if I accept the offer 
Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Eng
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Armoured 
Application Date: April 10, 2013
First Contact: September 06,2013
CFAT completed : October 22nd, 2013(PASSED)
Interview completed: May 29th, 2014
Medical Completed:June 13, 2014
Merit Listed: November 4, 2014
Job Offered: Infantry(031)
Sworn in: January 21, 2015
Basic: Janurary 26, 2015


However this is what it probably will look like 

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Eng
Application Date: April 10, 2013
First Contact: September 06,2013
CFAT completed : October 22nd, 2013(PASSED)
Interview completed: May 29th, 2014
Medical Completed:June 13, 2014
Merit Listed: November 4, 2014
Job Offer: 27 November(Declined)
Re-merit listed: 27 November 2014, 
Sworn in:
BMQ:


----------



## Flatliner

I suppose you've already been waiting quite a while Kerry so what's a bit longer then if combat engineer is what you really want. Grats on the offer though. 

Do you happen to know how competitive you are for combat engineer?


----------



## KerryBlue

Flatliner said:
			
		

> I suppose you've already been waiting quite a while Kerry so what's a bit longer then if combat engineer is what you really want. Grats on the offer though.
> 
> Do you happen to know how competitive you are for combat engineer?



Thanks Flatliner, yeah a few more months shouldn't be to hard. I was told I was quite competitive and they have more jobs for Fy 2015 then they did for 2014. So fingers crossed for spring BMQ


----------



## horadricbacon

Received job offer today (Avionics Tech).  Start BMQ on January 25th.


----------



## jordandixon3

Well, big day tomorrow, Medical and Interview. 
Looking forward to getting both of these done tomorrow.


----------



## Chef Tony

Just waiting for my ACS dates


----------



## jordandixon3

Completed both my Medical and my Interview today and both went very well. I was told at the beginning of the interview that I do not qualify for my second choice (AWS Tech), but after the interview he said that he is recommending me for my other 2 choices. So, I am pretty happy with that, now I wait some more.  

Good Luck everyone!
 ;D


----------



## JoeDos

Got my call just now!!!!! FINALLY DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Cook
Trade Choice 2: Steward
Application Date: April 2013
First Contact: June 2013
CFAT : Passed - February 25th, 2014
Interview: Passed - September 11th, 2014
Medical: Passed - October 22nd, 2014
Merit Listed: November 19th, 2014
Position Offered: Cook
Swear In Ceremony: December 11th, 2014
Basic Training: January 26th, 2015


----------



## chimo2u

Congrats! I know how long you've been waiting and hoping  enjoy St Jean , my son is starting week 7, it's all worth it


----------



## northbound23

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Got my call just now!!!!! FINALLY DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I think everyone around here was rooting for you. Good luck at BMQ


----------



## GiveMeYourPie

After elevenish months I got the call Thursday morning . Get sworn in Tuesday and start in January. Should be interesting trying to cram in training, school and work, but I'll make it work  Good luck to everyone else!

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton, ON
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech
Trade Choice 3: Supply Tech
Application Date: Started Jan 6 2014 online.
First Contact: February 13 2014 (Air Mail)
Aptitude Test: March 11 2014 (Completed) 
Interview: April 9 2014 (Completed)
Medical: April 9 2014 (Completed)
FORCE Test: August 26 2014 (Completed)
Enrollment/Swear in: December 2 2014
BMQ Begins: TBD


----------



## SoldierInAYear

Justin8456 said:
			
		

> After elevenish months I got the call Thursday morning . Get sworn in Tuesday and start in January. Should be interesting trying to cram in training, school and work, but I'll make it work  Good luck to everyone else!
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech
> Trade Choice 3: Supply Tech
> Application Date: Started Jan 6 2014 online.
> First Contact: February 13 2014 (Air Mail)
> Aptitude Test: March 11 2014 (Completed)
> Interview: April 9 2014 (Completed)
> Medical: April 9 2014 (Completed)
> FORCE Test: August 26 2014 (Completed)
> Enrollment/Swear in: December 2 2014
> BMQ Begins: TBD



Congrats dude! What trade were you offered?


----------



## Flatliner

Also do you know your BMQ start date?


----------



## GiveMeYourPie

Thanks! Going in for Infantry, I don't have an exact date. They called Thursday morning to swear me in that afternoon to start BMQ today but the armoury was 2 hours away. I told them it was too short notice with school/work running. She said the next one for my local armoury is usually in January. She never gave me a specific date.


----------



## KerryBlue

Made the decision today to decline my Infantry offer, removed armoured from my trades and commited myself 100% to Combat Engineering. So more waiting for me 

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Application Date: April 10, 2013
First Contact: September 06,2013
CFAT completed : October 22nd, 2013(PASSED)
Interview completed: May 29th, 2014
Medical Completed:June 13, 2014
Merit Listed: November 4, 2014
Job Offer: 27 November(Declined, Infantry)
Re-merit listed: 1 December, 2014 
Sworn in:
BMQ:


----------



## sheppardvines

Passed my CFAT today, medical and interview booked for the 9th.  Told there are only 3 spots across Canada for MPO through ROTP so I guess I will have to wait and see.


Recruiting Center: Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Military Police Officer
Application Date: October 28, 2014
First Contact: October 31, 2014
Selected for further processing: November 4, 2014
CFAT completed : December 1, 2014(PASSED)
Interview: December 9, 2014
Medical: December 9, 2014
Merit Listed:  TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Mab163

Just received an offer for pilot! Starting BMOQ January 17th!

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer DEO
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2 & 3 : None
Application Date: August 20, 2013
First Contact: September 9, 2013
Second Contact: November 20, 2013: visit to RC to complete paperwork
Aptitude Test: January 2006
Interview: February 6, 2014
Medical: June 2013
ACS: March 24-26, 2014. Successful.
Merit Listed: Unknown.
Position Offered: Pilot
Enrollment/Swear in: December 10, 2014
Basic Training Begins: January 17, 2015


----------



## lapinpunki

JUST GOT THE CALL!! WOW SO EXITED!  starting QMB on february 15th! 
Not sure what trade yet, they said they would call me in the next few days to conclude everything.


----------



## lapinpunki

Got an offer two days ago!! I don't know what trade yet, but the lady in charge of my file said I start QMB February 16th!!  
Good luck to all of you. It sure is satisfying getting THE call!


----------



## cryco

Mab163 said:
			
		

> Just received an offer for pilot! Starting BMOQ January 17th!
> 
> Recruiting Center: Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot
> Trade Choice 2 & 3 : None
> Application Date: August 20, 2013
> First Contact: September 9, 2013
> Second Contact: November 20, 2013: visit to RC to complete paperwork
> Aptitude Test: January 2006
> Interview: February 6, 2014
> Medical: June 2013
> ACS: March 24-26, 2014. Successful.
> Merit Listed: Unknown.
> Position Offered: Pilot
> Enrollment/Swear in: December 10, 2014
> Basic Training Begins: January 17, 2015




your aptitude test was in 2006?
And congrats! Selected for pilot! nice.


----------



## Ilapplante

Hey guys! I see a lot of posts about QMB date. I'm done with everything and only waiting for my last call. Ive received a very competitive note at the exam.
I wanna know.. 
how much time should I expect to receive my final call for my recruiter?
how much time they called you before your QMB date?
Ive been accepted as armoured soldier and I'm waiting since 23 Oct.
Impatient and excited to receive this call!
Thanks for answer and hope my QMB will help me with my english


----------



## mariomike

Ilapplante said:
			
		

> I wanna know..
> how much time should I expect to receive my final call for my recruiter?



Recruiting would know best.



			
				Ilapplante said:
			
		

> how much time they called you before your QMB date?



Each application is unique, but these are some samples of how long it has taken others.

Application Process Samples  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0


----------



## dortun

I got the call December 2nd and I start BMQ on February 9th... so 2 months! but yeah everyone is unique


----------



## dortun

My process was pretty fast  

Recruting Center: Quebec City
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS clerk
Application Date: October 7, 2014
Aptitude Test: October 28, 2014
Interview: November 17, 2014
Medical: November 17, 2014
Position Offered: RMS clerk December 2, 2014
Sworn in: January 28, 2015
Basic Training Begins: February 9, 2015


----------



## Moore

dortun said:
			
		

> My process was pretty fast
> 
> Recruting Center: Quebec City
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: RMS clerk
> Application Date: October 7, 2014
> Aptitude Test: October 28, 2014
> Interview: November 17, 2014
> Medical: November 17, 2014
> Position Offered: RMS clerk December 2, 2014
> Sworn in: January 28, 2015
> Basic Training Begins: February 9, 2015



Holy, under 2 months. I thought my process was going fast.


----------



## SoldierInAYear

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Application Date: January 9th 2014
First Contact (Reserve Unit): September 24th 2014
Documents Submitted: October 15th 2014
PT Test (FORCE): October 15th 2014
CFAT completed : December 5th 2014 - Qualified for ACISS.
Interview completed: December 5th 2014 - Passed - Captain told me I should get an offer in 1 -2 months depending on how long BG check and medical takes.
Medical Completed: December 5th 2014 - Required (1) Doctors note / Visual Acuity (Non-aircrew) - Currently being sent to RMO.
Sworn in:
BMQ Start:


----------



## NapoV

Recruiting Center: CFRC Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer DEO
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2 : MARS Officer
Application Date: May 17, 2014
First Contact: June 24, 2014
CFAT: July 22, 2014
Interview: August 28, 2014
Medical: August 28, 2014
ACS: October 27-29, 2014
Merit Listed: November 2014
Position Offered: December 10, 2014 - Pilot
Enrollment/Swear in: January 13, 2015
Basic Training Begins: January 19, 2015


----------



## BorisK

***Updated***

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: EO Tech
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3 : N/A
Application Date: OCT 15 2013
First Contact: NOV 2 2013
CFAT : JAN 15 2014
Medical : SEP 17 2014
Interview : SEP 24 2014
Merit Listed : NOV 3 2014
Position Offered: DEC 2 2014
Enrolment/Swear In: JAN 21 2015
Basic Training Begins: JAN 26 2015


----------



## macniven

Just got my call today! I go to sign some paper in 2 days and start BMQ mid next month!

My dates are a little different than most simply because I originally applied for the Reg Force.  Just prior to my medical and interview I  had to make a change to Reserves. Everything sort of fell into place after that.

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: 12 Feb 2014 (when applying for Reg Force)
First Contact: 1 Mar 2014 (when applying for Reg Force)
Documents Submitted: 30 Apr 2014 (when applying for Reg Force)
CFAT completed : 30 Apr 2014 (when applying for Reg Force)

Changed Application from Reg to Res in November 2014

Medical Completed: 17 Nov 2014 
Interview completed: 25 Nov 2014 
PT Test (FORCE): 27 Nov 2014
Offer: 10 Dec 2014
Sworn in:
BMQ Start: 16 Jan 2015


----------



## Moore

I got called at 9:30 this morning for Infantryman and BMQ on February 9, 2015!

You can see my signature below.


----------



## Flatliner

Congratulations Moore! Super quick process.


----------



## Moore

Flatliner said:
			
		

> Congratulations Moore! Super quick process.



Thanks buddy, let me know how you like BMQ when you get there!


----------



## drbones

Congrats Moore! Wonder if that was a new record ;D


----------



## Moore

drbones said:
			
		

> Congrats Moore! Wonder if that was a new record ;D



Haha thanks, On Reply 4880 a few posts up from ours, he has an even faster process. But other than him I'm the first I've seen that's gotten through so quick.


----------



## mtlee

Got the call for Aircrew selection today! I'll be headed off to Borden from the 17th to the 21st of January (hooray for Ontario in the dead of winter...). I'm just super-thankful for the chance to hit the books for a month between now and then.


----------



## DAA

mtlee said:
			
		

> Got the call for Aircrew selection today! I'll be headed off to Borden from the 17th to the 21st of January (hooray for Ontario in the dead of winter...). I'm just super-thankful for the chance to hit the books for a month between now and then.



Aircrew Selection doesn't take place in Borden.  So your either wayyyyyy tooooo excited about all of this or you're going to make a terrible ACSO....or maybe a Pilot that doesn't hear too well.      

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/cf-aircrew-selection-centre.page


----------



## KerryBlue

Called my file manager today to get one last update before Christmas, and was told I have been selected for Combat Engineer, but will get the official offer and details in the new year. Merry Christmas everyone  :subbies: :subbies: :subbies:

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Application Date: April 10, 2013
First Contact: September 06,2013
CFAT completed : October 22nd, 2013(PASSED)
Interview completed: May 29th, 2014
Medical Completed:June 13, 2014
Merit Listed: November 4, 2014
Job Offer: 27 November(Declined, Infantry)
Re-merit listed: 1 December, 2014 
Job Offer Take 2: Combat Engineer(19/12/2014)
Sworn in:
BMQ:


----------



## Ilapplante

Congratulations to everyone! i received my call this Monday  Merry Christmas everyone! :subbies:  :subbies:  :subbies:


----------



## SoldierInAYear

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Called my file manager today to get one last update before Christmas, and was told I have been selected for Combat Engineer, but will get the official offer and details in the new year. Merry Christmas everyone  :subbies: :subbies: :subbies:
> 
> Recruting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: April 10, 2013
> First Contact: September 06,2013
> CFAT completed : October 22nd, 2013(PASSED)
> Interview completed: May 29th, 2014
> Medical Completed:June 13, 2014
> Merit Listed: November 4, 2014
> Job Offer: 27 November(Declined, Infantry)
> Re-merit listed: 1 December, 2014
> Job Offer Take 2: Combat Engineer(19/12/2014)
> Sworn in:
> BMQ:



Congrats! I think I recognize you from the CF facebook page lol

--

Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Application Date: January 9th 2014
First Contact (Reserve Unit): September 24th 2014
Documents Submitted: October 15th 2014
PT Test (FORCE): October 15th 2014
CFAT completed : December 5th 2014 - Qualified for ACISS.
Interview completed: December 5th 2014 - Passed - Captain told me I should get an offer in 1 -2 months depending on how long BG check and medical takes.
Medical Completed: December 5th 2014 - Required (1) Doctors note / Visual Acuity (Non-aircrew) - Qualified
Sworn in:
BMQ Start:

Awesome, after sending my medical documents to the RMO it looks like I've qualified medically! They've even started contacting my references. Been 5 years of wanting to get in, hopefully i'll get an offer soon enough  ;D  :santa:


----------



## dortun

Moore said:
			
		

> On Reply 4880 a few posts up from ours, he has an even faster process. But other than him I'm the first I've seen that's gotten through so quick.



Haha I'm a she  :nod:


----------



## Moore

dortun said:
			
		

> Haha I'm a she  :nod:


Ahh! Sorry!  :facepalm:


----------



## mtlee

DAA said:
			
		

> Aircrew Selection doesn't take place in Borden.  So your either wayyyyyy tooooo excited about all of this or you're going to make a terrible ACSO....or maybe a Pilot that doesn't hear too well.
> 
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/cf-aircrew-selection-centre.page



Wow, talk about a brain fart. Clearly I was just too excited to be posting properly as I'd have a hard time going through the process at Borden, and not Trenton... 

*gently dabs egg off face*


----------



## lapinpunki

Starting Feb 16th! Can't wait

Merry Xmas to everyone!  :subbies: :subbies:


----------



## MercenaryBlack

Here we go. It's been a dream to join the army for years - started seriously considering it since I was 14. I now just turned 17 10 days ago, and will be graduating Grade 12 September 2015. Not interested in going into a few more years of school after graduating (College) or working a pointless job straight out of school. Put my application in yesterday, let's see how it goes.
Recruting Center: London detachment
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantryman
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: December 27, 2014
First Contact: TBD
Med, aptitude completed : TBD
PT Test completed: TBD
Interview completed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Basic Training Begins: TBD


----------



## Skizz

Hello everyone, just a quick question, I realize it may take a while for my application to be processed and what not. I applied to regular forces through the website a while back, I'm not entirely sure if I needed to send anything else in, and I haven't heard from anyone about whether or not my application was even received. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Happy new years


----------



## lapinpunki

Ŝkizz, call your recruiting center, it is the best way to have a better answer.


----------



## Moore

Skizz said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, just a quick question, I realize it may take a while for my application to be processed and what not. I applied to regular forces through the website a while back, I'm not entirely sure if I needed to send anything else in, and I haven't heard from anyone about whether or not my application was even received. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Happy new years



Most recruiting detachments are closed so staff can have their Christmas holidays. They're supposed to Reopen in the second week of January.


----------



## SubSailor

Recruiting Center: CFRC London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sonar Operator
Trade Choice 2: Naval Communicator 
Trade Choice 3: Boatswain
Application Date: 10 January 2014 (Online)
First Contact: 14 January 2014
Aptitude Test: 11 March 2014 
(Huge gap in time because my file was on a shelf, then off, then sent out somewhere, and laddy daa...)
Interview: 16 September 2014
Medical: 16 September 2014
Medical Waiver Approval: 15 October 2014
Tattoo Waiver Approvals: 6 November 2014
Merit Listed: 11 December 2014
Enrollment/Swear in: TBD
BMQ Begins: TBD

Hoping my Military Potential is high!


----------



## TT2015

Recruting Center: Sherbrooke Quebec
Component: Regular
Trade Choice 1: Traffic Technician (specifically requested air force)
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: September 2nd 2014
First Contact: September 9th 2014
Tests:
CFAT- completed September 12th 2014
Medical- October 2nd 2014
Physical- NA
Interview- October 2nd 2014
Merit Listed- Waiting
Sworn in-Waiting
BMQ start date-Waiting

Had to supply additional papers for a virus I had over the summer.


----------



## ShadyBrah

Called in today for an update, and was told I am being offered Artillery. Had to turn it down as I'm fully set on Cbt Engineer now. A good start to the new year, now back to waiting! 

Recruiting Center: Ottawa, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Vehicle Technician
Application Date: Feb 20, 2014
First Contact: Feb 26, 2014
CFAT : May 8, 2014 - PASSED
Medical : October 9, 2014 - PASSED
Interview: October 9, 2014 - PASSED
Merit Listed: January 2015
Position Offered: Jan 13, 2015 - Artillery. Declined. Re-merit listed for Combat Engineer. 
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## Moore

ShadyBrah said:
			
		

> Called in today for an update, and was told I am being offered Artillery. Had to turn it down as I'm fully set on Cbt Engineer now. A good start to the new year, now back to waiting!
> 
> Recruiting Center: Ottawa, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: Artillery
> Trade Choice 3: Vehicle Technician
> Application Date: Feb 20, 2014
> First Contact: Feb 26, 2014
> CFAT : May 8, 2014 - PASSED
> Medical : October 9, 2014 - PASSED
> Interview: October 9, 2014 - PASSED
> Merit Listed: January 2015
> Position Offered: Jan 13, 2015 - Artillery. Declined. Re-merit listed for Combat Engineer.
> Swear In Ceremony: TBD
> Basic Training: TBD



Nice man, good to hear you're really doing what you want to do and you're not just taking it to get in.  Good luck on Combat Engineer!


----------



## ShadyBrah

Thanks! The fact that the BMQ start date was going to be my wedding day reassured me that turning it down was the right call.


----------



## canuck1095

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Artillery 
Applied: Aug 2, 2014
First contact: Aug 11, 2014
CFAT: Oct 2, 2014
Medical: Jan 14, 2015
Interview: Jan 14, 2015
Merit Listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Enrollment/swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD

Pretty nervous for my interview tomorrow...gonna be honest and genuine. God is good.


----------



## JoeDos

canuck1095 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Vancouver
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Artillery
> Applied: Aug 2, 2014
> First contact: Aug 11, 2014
> CFAT: Oct 2, 2014
> Medical: Jan 14, 2015
> Interview: Jan 14, 2015
> Merit Listed: TBD
> Position offered: TBD
> Enrollment/swearing in: TBD
> BMQ: TBD
> 
> Pretty nervous for my interview tomorrow...gonna be honest and genuine. God is good.



Go in calm and collected, I found my interview to be incredibly relaxed. Probably one of my easiest interviews I have ever had.


----------



## Quid99

Went into the Recruiting Centre Ottawa today to get a update on my file, turns out I'm already merit listed. 

Recruiting Center: Ottawa, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: MP
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: April 25, 2014
First Contact: April 26, 2014
CFAT : June 18, 2014 - PASSED
Medical : November 4 2014- PASSED
Interview: November 4, 2014 - PASSED
Merit Listed: January 2015 - RMS Clerk Only
Position Offered: TBD
BMQ Start: TBD


----------



## Medictb93

Recruiting Centre: St. John's
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Trade Choice 2: None
Trade Choice 3: None
Application Date: November. 14th 2014
First Contact: November. 27th, 2014
CFAT: December. 1st, 2014 - Passed
Medical: Awaiting
Interview: Awaiting
Merit Listed: Awaiting
Position Offered: Awaiting
Swear In: Awaiting
BMQ: Awaiting


----------



## mtlee

Managed to survive the ASC crucible at Trenton, and qualified for all three trades! Still have more medical testing to be done for pilot (owing to a kidney stone I had 5 years back), but I'm supremely glad to have made it through to the next step.


----------



## canuck1095

It doesn't take long to get to your CFAT...it takes a lot longer to get to your Medical Exam/Interview


----------



## jordandixon3

I just called my RC for an update and I was informed that my background checks are completed and I have been put on the Merit List!!!!  ;D
I can go into the weekend knowing this and fingers crossed for a job offer soon........
Good luck everyone!!


----------



## kanataguy1

had my interview and medical on the 21st and was told ive been merit listed for avn tech. so within 3 months i hope to be getting a call with a job offer. ;D

Recruiting Center: ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: aviation systems tech
Trade Choice 2: air weapon system texh
Trade Choice 3: aerospace control operator
Application Date: october 
First Contact: november 2013
Aptitude Test: 
Tsd: march 13
Interview: january 21
Medical: january 21
Merit Listed january 21
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## jordandixon3

kanataguy1 said:
			
		

> had my interview and medical on the 21st and was told ive been merit listed for avn tech. so within 3 months i hope to be getting a call with a job offer. ;D
> 
> Recruiting Center: ottawa
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: aviation systems tech
> Trade Choice 2: air weapon system texh
> Trade Choice 3: aerospace control operator
> Application Date: october
> First Contact: november 2013
> Aptitude Test:
> Tsd: march 13
> Interview: january 21
> Medical: january 21
> Merit Listed january 21
> Position Offered:
> Enrollment/Swear in:
> Basic Training Begins:



Merit Listed the same day as your interview and medical? Didn't know that could happen. Good for you.


----------



## KerryBlue

Finally after one year and seven and a half months I have the job offer I was waiting for. 

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Application Date: April 10, 2013
First Contact: September 06,2013
CFAT completed : October 22nd, 2013(PASSED)
Interview completed: May 29th, 2014
Medical Completed:June 13, 2014
Merit Listed: November 4, 2014
Job Offer: 27 November(Declined, Infantry)
Re-merit listed: 1 December, 2014 
Job Offer Take 2: Combat Engineer
BMQ: Feb 16th, 2015


----------



## krimynal

congrats ! and good luck on your future !


----------



## ShadyBrah

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Finally after one year and seven and a half months I have the job offer I was waiting for



Congrats! I received an offer for Cbt Engineer last week as well for Feb 9 BMQ. Requested to push back the date by a week, so maybe I'll be loaded onto the same course!


----------



## Moore

ShadyBrah said:
			
		

> Congrats! I received an offer for Cbt Engineer last week as well for Feb 9 BMQ. Requested to push back the date by a week, so maybe I'll be loaded onto the same course!



Let me know if they push it back or not, if you're stuck on Feb 9 let me know buddy I have a Facebook group with 7 more of us in it!


----------



## James17

Recruting Center: Fredericton
Trade Choice 1: AVN Tech
Trade Choice 2: Marine Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Firefighter
Application Date: November 25, 2014
First Contact: November 26, 2014
CFAT- completed, December 03, 2014
Medical- January 29, 2015
Interview- January 29, 2015
Position Offered: Waiting
Basic Training Begins: Waiting


----------



## NavyOak

Recruiting Centre: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Weapons Engineering Technician
Trade Choice 2: None
Trade Choice 3: None
Application Date: November. 3rd 2014
First Contact: November. 12th, 2014
CFAT: January. 15th, 2015 - Passed
Medical: Awaiting
Interview: Awaiting
Merit Listed: Awaiting
Position Offered: Awaiting
Swear In: Awaiting
BMQ: Awaiting


----------



## tlompa4180

Recruiting Centre: CFRC HAMILTON
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: None
Trade Choice 3: None
Application Date: May 8th, 2014
First Contact: SEPTEMBER 30th
CFAT: OCTOBER 16th, 2014
Medical: OCTOBER 16th, 2014
Interview: OCTOBER 16th, 2014
Merit Listed: ?
Position Offered: January 21st, 2015
Swear In: January 28th 2015
BMQ: February 23rd 2015


----------



## CGF1988

Recruiting Centre: CFRC OTTAWA
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Trade Choice 2: Biomedical Electronics Technologist
Trade Choice 3: None
Application Date: SEPTEMBER 5th, 2014
First Contact: AUGUST 22nd
CFAT: SEPTEMBER 29th, 2014 
Medical: JANUARY 22nd, 2015
Interview: JANUARY 22nd, 2015
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Swear In: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## jordandixon3

I got my offer today!!! Vehicle Tech. Cannot wait to start, good luck everyone!


----------



## Valhrafn

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2: Pilot
Applied: Feb 1, 2014
First contact: Feb 9, 2014
Second contact: March 4, 2014
CFAT: March 20, 2014
Medical: April 21, 2014
Interview: April 21, 2014
Merit Listed: N/A
Position offered: TBD
Enrollment/swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Mart

Good luck everyone! I hope to see you in BMQ!

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Saguenay
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Trade Choice 2: Aerospace Telecommunication & Information Systems Technician
Trade Choice 3: Avionics Systems Technician
Application Date: November 9th, 2014
First Contact: November 11th, 2014
CFAT: December 9th, 2014 (Success)
Interview: December 11th, 2014 (Success)
Medical: December 18th, 2014 (Success)
Merit Listed: Unknown
Position Offered: January 29th, 2015 - ACISS
Swear In: February 3th, 2015
BMQ: February 9th, 2015

Seriously, this site is awesome. Too bad that i only found it three month ago...


----------



## motox701

Hi Guys/Gals

I have applied for the CEOTP Pilot Program, and progress to date is as follows:

Recruiting Centre: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (CEOTP)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: November, 2014
First Contact: November 18, 2014
CFAT: January 15, 2015
Seneca: Ba of Aviation App: Approved, January 22, 2015
Medical: 
Interview: 
Aircrew Selection: 
Merit Listed:  
Position Offered:  
Swearing In:  
BMOQ: 

The counselor at CFRC Halifax had informed me that I scored very high on the CFAT and was recommended for an interview/medical. She also forwarded my application to Seneca and was accepted. 

They sent my file to HQ for the interview/medical approval. 

Hopefully this process rolls along smoothly.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## smash2861

Update since I got my offer

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Supply Technician Choice 2: AC Op
Choice 3: Avionics Systems Technician (removed in Nov. 2014)
Application Date: February 2014
First Contact: March 2014
CFAT: March 2014 (Successful)
Interview: April 2014 (Successful)
Medical: April 2014 (Success)
Merit Listed: December 2014
Position Offered: Supply Tech. on Jan. 15th, 2014
Meeting for Common Law Papers: Feb. 4th, 2015
Swear In: February 11th, 2015
BMQ: February 23rd, 2015

Pumped for BMQ. Hopefully I'll see a few of you still waiting there the same time!


----------



## Moore

Mart said:
			
		

> Good luck everyone! I hope to see you in BMQ!
> 
> Recruiting Centre: CFRC Saguenay
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: ACISS
> Trade Choice 2: Aerospace Telecommunication & Information Systems Technician
> Trade Choice 3: Avionics Systems Technician
> Application Date: November 9th, 2014
> First Contact: November 11th, 2014
> CFAT: December 9th, 2014 (Success)
> Interview: December 11th, 2014 (Success)
> Medical: December 18th, 2014 (Success)
> Merit Listed: Unknown
> Position Offered: January 29th, 2015 - ACISS
> Swear In: February 3th, 2015
> BMQ: February 9th, 2015
> 
> Seriously, this site is awesome. Too bad that i only found it three month ago...



Check your inbox, buddy.


----------



## ShadyBrah

Recruiting Center: Ottawa, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Application Date: Feb 20, 2014
First Contact: Feb 26, 2014
CFAT : May 8, 2014 - PASSED
Medical : October 9, 2014 - PASSED
Interview: October 9, 2014
Merit Listed: January 2015
Position Offered: February 2015
BMQ Start: March 2, 2015

Hoping to find a few others on here with this date!


----------



## NavyOak

**Update**

Interview and medical time! First time I've been nervous during this process!!

Recruiting Centre: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Weapons Engineering Technician
Trade Choice 2: None
Trade Choice 3: None
Application Date: November. 3rd 2014
First Contact: November. 12th, 2014
CFAT: January. 15th, 2015 - Passed
Medical: February 11th, 2015
Interview: February 11th, 2015
Merit Listed: Awaiting
Position Offered: Awaiting
Swear In: Awaiting
BMQ: Awaiting


----------



## SubSailor

After a little over 13 months I finally got my call. So now I must scramble to get all of my affairs in order before the two weeks are up. Glad this day finally came!    

Recruiting Center: CFRC London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sonar Operator
Trade Choice 2: Naval Communicator 
Trade Choice 3: Boatswain
Application Date: 10 January 2014 (Online)
First Contact: 14 January 2014
Aptitude Test: 11 March 2014 
(Huge gap in time because my file was on a shelf, then off, then sent out somewhere, and laddy daa...)
Interview: 16 September 2014
Medical: 16 September 2014
Medical Waiver Approval: 15 October 2014
Tattoo Waiver Approvals: 6 November 2014
Merit Listed: 11 December 2014
Offer: 11 February 2014
Enrollment/Swear in: 16 February 2014
BMQ Begins: 23 February 2014


----------



## Medictb93

CGF1988 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: CFRC OTTAWA
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
> Trade Choice 2: Biomedical Electronics Technologist
> Trade Choice 3: None
> Application Date: SEPTEMBER 5th, 2014
> First Contact: AUGUST 22nd
> CFAT: SEPTEMBER 29th, 2014
> Medical: JANUARY 22nd, 2015
> Interview: JANUARY 22nd, 2015
> Merit Listed: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> Swear In: TBD
> BMQ: TBD



I also applied for Med Tech, just wondering if you applied semi skilled? Do you have a PCP certificate/diploma?


----------



## SoldierInAYear

Got confirmation I was medically fit finally. Still awaiting background & reference check.   8)  

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Application Date: January 9th 2014
First Contact (Reserve Unit): September 24th 2014
Documents Submitted: October 15th 2014
PT Test (FORCE): October 15th 2014
CFAT completed : December 5th 2014 - _Qualified for ACISS._
Interview completed: December 5th 2014 - _Passed_
Medical Completed: December 5th 2014 - _Told I was medically qualified February 5th 2015_
Merit list: _Waiting on background & reference check - Started on December 12th  _
Sworn in: 
BMQ Start:


----------



## jordandixon3

Well, I just got a call from my RC, turns out I got my Recruit School By Pass. Enrollment was pushed back from tomorrow to next Tuesday.
Straight to Borden for me!!!
Good Luck everyone!!
 :warstory:


----------



## Bus Uncle

Recruiting Centre: Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre, Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Primary Reserve
Officer/Non-Commissioned Member: Officer
Entry Plan: Direct Entry Officer Plan
Trade Choice: Armoured Officer
Application Date: February 09, 2015
First Contact: February 12, 2015
Fitness for Operational Requirements of CAF Employment: February 18, 2015
Canadian Forces Aptitude Test: 
Medical: 
Trait Self Descriptive Personality Inventory:
Interview: 
Swearing-In:
Offer:
Basic Military Officer Qualification:​


----------



## Valhrafn

Quick update. Recently reapplied for Pilot trade.

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer DEO
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer (application completed)
Applied: Feb 1, 2014
First contact: Feb 9, 2014
Second contact: March 4, 2014
CFAT: March 20, 2014
Medical: April 21, 2014
Interview: April 21, 2014

Trade Choice 2: Pilot (currently in progress)
Applied: Feb 9, 2015
Contact: Feb 9, 2015
Medical: Feb 24, 2015
Interview: Feb 24, 2015

Merit Listed: 
Position offered: 
Enrollment/swearing in: 
BMQ:


----------



## DnentonSg

Recruiting Center: Ottawa 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engi
Trade Choice 3: Artillery Soldier
Application Date: February 10 2014 
First Contact: February 13 2014
CFAT : April 10th 2014 (Passed)
Medical : Feburary 25th 2015
Interview: March 4th 2015
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Basic Training: TBD

Nearly a full year since I sent in my online application and after months of confusing calls and emails from the CFRC I finally have a medical and interview date!  Fingers crossed everything goes well..its been my dream to serve all my life


----------



## Coty4th

The Recruiting Center I used was doing Upgrades in the system so i was rushed in and out for the CFAT. then the wait after seemed longer then it was. I did get a call in January Saying my background and want not was sent to Barrie and that i should here back with in "15 days" witch was true if you use businesses days. when i was waiting I stumbled upon this site, after getting very little creditable information from Reddit as every one was American. looks like i might be p heading out around the same time as some of you guys.

 Good luck.

here is my Progress so far.  

Recruiting Center: Sudbury
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Image Tech
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: November 23 2014 
First Contact: December 4 2014
CFAT : December 11 (Passed)
Second Contact: February 13th
Medical : February 27th 2015
Interview: February 27th 2015
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## cryco

may as well,

Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Engineer
Application Date: August 2014
First Contact (CFRC): August 2014
Documents Submitted: Sometime in September 2014
CFAT completed : morning January 28th 2015 (qualified for astronaut)
PT Test (FORCE): afternoon January 28th 2015
Medical completed: February 3rd 2015. Waiting on exam in march to proceed with file
Interview Completed: February 10th 2015
First contact with PRES unit: Feb 17th 2015 
Merit list:  
Sworn in: 
BMQ Start:


----------



## Griffiths

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech
Trade Choice 3:  vehicle Tech
Application Date: December 10, 2014 
First Contact: January 25 2015
CFAT : March 10th, 2015  (Scheduled)
Medical : TBD
Interview: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## AEnns

Another Update!

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver (39 Signal Regiment A Squadron)
Regular/ Reserve: Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS (00362)
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Applied: 3 October 2014
First contact: 16 October 2014
Second contact: 21 October 2014
CFAT: TBD
FORCE Fitness: 26 February 2015
Medical: TBD
Interview: 26 February 2015
Merit Listed: N/A
Position offered: TBD
Enrollment/swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## shooked1

Well I got my job offer with. 2 days notice before I leave for basic. 

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Applied: May 5, 2014
First contact: May 8, 2014
CFAT: June 2, 2014
Medical: October 8, 2014
Interview: October 21, 2014
Merit Listed: January 2015
Position offered: February 18, 2015 
Enrollment/swearing in: February 20, 2015
BMQ: February 23, 2015


----------



## sunny1994

Been almost a year and nothings progressed in my application. Last I heard From the CFRC back in December they told me that my application had been put on hold till march due too my trade not hiring... which they are now........ I guess I will call and send an email to see what's up. Has anyone else been contacted and told the same thing?


----------



## ShadyBrah

Yes, a big chunk of people are put on hold at some point. How long depends on your trade and CFAT results. Remember, infantry is a very popular trade so your competing against hundreds of others. Good luck!


----------



## FortYorkRifleman

sunny1994 said:
			
		

> Been almost a year and nothings progressed in my application. Last I heard From the CFRC back in December they told me that my application had been put on hold till march due too my trade not hiring... which they are now........ I guess I will call and send an email to see what's up. Has anyone else been contacted and told the same thing?



If you were given a specific date then I would wait till then before contacting anyone. At this point they'll more than likely tell you they will process you once the Canadian Forces Recruiting Group gives the RC the go ahead to do so. Its always good to touch base with your file manager to express interest but I'd wait given how close March is and the fact we are still in the Fiscal Year for 2014-2015. I think the only people being processed now are those that have been merit listed


----------



## KerryBlue

FortYorkRifleman said:
			
		

> I think the only people being processed now are those that have been merit listed



False plenty people are being processed for the start of FY 2015-2016 hiring. Which should start some time in early March.


----------



## FortYorkRifleman

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> False plenty people are being processed for the start of FY 2015-2016 hiring. Which should start some time in early March.



If that's the case I stand corrected.


----------



## DAA

sunny1994 said:
			
		

> Been almost a year and nothings progressed in my application. Last I heard From the CFRC back in December they told me that my application had been put on hold till march due too my trade not hiring... which they are now........ I guess I will call and send an email to see what's up. Has anyone else been contacted and told the same thing?



Take my advice for what it's worth!   Call your CFRC soonest......    :nod:


----------



## Medictb93

Updated!

Recruiting Centre: St. John's
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Trade Choice 2: None
Trade Choice 3: None
Application Date: November. 14th 2014
First Contact: November. 27th, 2014
CFAT: December. 1st, 2014 - Passed
Medical: March 3rd, 2015
Interview: March 3rd, 2015
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Swear In:
BMQ:


----------



## Valhrafn

sunny1994 said:
			
		

> Been almost a year and nothings progressed in my application. Last I heard From the CFRC back in December they told me that my application had been put on hold till march due too my trade not hiring... which they are now........ I guess I will call and send an email to see what's up. Has anyone else been contacted and told the same thing?


In my case, I found out that my file had been closed due to "lack of contact", even though I was calling regularly. I called as soon as possible to reopen it which was actually quite easy. Since then, I have been contacted by my file manager concerning my application on several occasions and now I'm waiting for my second interview and medical on the 24th for Pilot. I had not heard anything from my previous infantry application so I decided to apply for a position that was hiring and in demand.


----------



## NavyOak

*** Update ***

The interview was as relaxed and straight forward as stated in this forum! Just have to visit my doctor and hope I pass the medical!!

Recruiting Centre: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Weapons Engineering Technician
Trade Choice 2: None
Trade Choice 3: None
Application Date: November. 3rd 2014
First Contact: November. 12th, 2014
CFAT: January. 15th, 2015 - Passed
Medical: February 11th, 2015 - Pending 
Interview: February 11th, 2015 - Passed
Merit Listed: Awaiting
Position Offered: Awaiting
Swear In: Awaiting
BMQ: Awaiting


----------



## frankishe

Recruting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Naval Combat Information Operator
Trade Choice 2: Aircraft Structures
Trade Choice 3: Naval Electric Tech
Application Date: September, 2014 (online)
First Contact: November 27, 2014
Medical, aptitude completed : November 27, 2014
Interview completed: November 27, 2014
Position Offered: February 23, 2015 (Naval Electric Tech)
Sworn in: February 27, 2015
Basic Training Begins: March 2,2015

Didn't leave me a lot of time for goodbyes and whatnot! oh well ill see you all out at St. Jean on the 28th


----------



## CGF1988

CGF1988 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: CFRC OTTAWA
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
> Trade Choice 2: Biomedical Electronics Technologist
> Trade Choice 3: None
> Application Date: SEPTEMBER 5th, 2014
> First Contact: AUGUST 22nd
> CFAT: SEPTEMBER 29th, 2014
> Medical: JANUARY 22nd, 2015
> Interview: JANUARY 22nd, 2015
> Merit Listed: FEBRUARY 20th, 2015
> Position Offered: FEBRUARY 24th, 2015
> Swear In: TBD ?
> BMQ: MARCH 2nd, 2015


----------



## ShadyBrah

See you there!


----------



## skuoc019

Recruiting Center: Ottawa, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: MP
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: April 25, 2014
First Contact: April 26, 2014
CFAT : June 18, 2014 - PASSED
Medical : November 4 2014- PASSED
Interview: November 4, 2014 - PASSED
Merit Listed: January 2015 - RMS Clerk Only
Position Offered: Feb. 24, 2015
BMQ Start: Feb 28, 2015

Finally got the call!


----------



## kylepenn

Just a quick question, is getting on the merit list the thing that takes a long time or is it waiting for "the call" that takes awhile? or maybe they both take awhile? Just wondering because my references were called and I think I'm just waiting to be merit listed now (hopefully!), right?

Also, I know everybody is different, I'm just curious! And excited!
Thanks.


----------



## ShadyBrah

kylepenn said:
			
		

> Just a quick question, is getting on the merit list the thing that takes a long time or is it waiting for "the call" that takes awhile? or maybe they both take awhile? Just wondering because my references were called and I think I'm just waiting to be merit listed now (hopefully!), right?
> 
> Also, I know everybody is different, I'm just curious! And excited!
> Thanks.



If the References are the last part of your background check, you should be merit listed shortly(ish)! Unless they did it backwards, then you still need to wait for the security checks. Yes it's different for everybody.. My reference was called one morning and I received 'the call' the same day; while a friend of mine has been merit listed for a few months now


----------



## frankishe

kylepenn said:
			
		

> Just a quick question, is getting on the merit list the thing that takes a long time or is it waiting for "the call" that takes awhile? or maybe they both take awhile? Just wondering because my references were called and I think I'm just waiting to be merit listed now (hopefully!), right?
> 
> Also, I know everybody is different, I'm just curious! And excited!
> Thanks.


For me my references were called in late January, then I skipped the merit list and got the call on Monday, so its all over the place.


----------



## Valhrafn

Valhrafn said:
			
		

> Quick update. Recently reapplied for Pilot trade.
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer (application completed)
> Applied: Feb 1, 2014
> First contact: Feb 9, 2014
> Second contact: March 4, 2014
> CFAT: March 20, 2014
> Medical: April 21, 2014
> Interview: April 21, 2014
> 
> Trade Choice 2: Pilot (currently in progress)
> Applied: Feb 9, 2015
> Contact: Feb 9, 2015
> Medical: Feb 24, 2015
> Interview: Feb 24, 2015
> 
> Merit Listed:
> Position offered:
> Enrollment/swearing in:
> BMQ:


All that is needed for my Pilot application is to get my bloodwork, ECG and eye exam completed within 30 days.


----------



## Coty4th

Update on application

finished interview and medical on feb 27th 

Recruiting Center: Sudbury
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Image Tech
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: November 23 2014 
First Contact: December 4 2014
CFAT : December 11 (Passed)
Second Contact: February 13th
Medical : February 27th 2015 passed
Interview: February 27th 2015 passed
background check: Ongoing 
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## DAA

Valhrafn said:
			
		

> All that is needed for my Pilot application is to get my bloodwork, ECG and eye exam completed within 30 days.



What about Aircrew Selection?


----------



## Coldtoast2113

Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: MP
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: August 2014
First Contact: August 2014
CFAT : August 2014
Medical : October 2014
Interview: October 2014
background check: Passed - January 2015
MPAC: April 2015
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Basic Training: TBD

Would anyone be able to shed some light on what to expect at MPAC in regards to what the three days entail, as well as dress code?


----------



## Valhrafn

DAA said:
			
		

> What about Aircrew Selection?


Once my medical checks out, I will be given instructions on when to head to CFB Trenton for the CFAS. So far my eye exam has been completed and I am now waiting for another medical appointment on 9 March for bloodwork and ecg.


----------



## Colta

Just put my application in last week... hopefully it won't be too long of a wait before I'm contacted by the CFRC. 

Recruiting Centre: Fredericton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Medical technician
Applied: Feb. 25th, 2015
Further processing: 
CFAT: Passed 2013
Medical:
Interview: 
Background Check:
Merit Listed: 
Position offered:
Swearing in:
BMQ:


----------



## sunny1994

So after calling my CFRC I talked to someone who helped me a lot and now I have my interview and 2 part medicals booked! So excited now but I wish I had more time because now it just seems like its going too fast even though I applied last year around February 2014.


----------



## DAA

sunny1994 said:
			
		

> So after calling my CFRC I talked to someone who helped me a lot and now I have my interview and 2 part medicals booked! So excited now but I wish I had more time because now it just seems like its going too fast even though I applied last year around February 2014.



And you're complaining???  Are you "SURE" the CF is for you?  

If you have been selected for the Medical and Interview, things sure will move quickly, so you best be prepared.


----------



## Exactor

I am reapplying but because it has been less than a year my medical and interview are still valid, I originally was applied for Regular force, but it was not what I wanted. 

Recruiting Centre: New Westminster, BC
Regular/ Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Cook
Applied: February  28th, 2015
CFAT: Passed! Jan 26th 2014
Medical: October 22nd 2014
Interview: September 11th, 2014 
Merit Listed: -
Position offered: -


----------



## ATW91

Recruiting Centre: New Westminster
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Military Police
Trade choice 2: ATIS Tech
Trade choice 3: Avionics Tech
Applied: July 2014
CFAT: August 2014
Medical:November 2014
Interview: November 2014
Background: Done February 2015
MPAC: Upcoming
Merit Listed: TBD
Position offered:TBD
Swearing in:TBD
BMQ:TBD


----------



## canuck1095

YEAAAAAAAAH BUDDY I got merit listed today!!

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Artillery 
Applied: Aug 2, 2014
First contact: Aug 11, 2014
CFAT: Oct 2, 2014
Medical: Jan 14, 2015
Interview: Jan 14, 2015
Merit Listed: March 9, 2015
Position offered: TBD
Enrollment/swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## kylepenn

So, I got a call today saying I could goto BMQ March 16th or the end of March (so I think that means the 30th...) but he is waiting for the final ok before I get the official offer. Would love to go this weekend but it's a little short notice. Anybody here going for the 16th? Or the 30th? I've seen a few people for the 30th, haven't seen anyone on the 16th.. Anyway he's calling back tomorrow to let me know what's happening. I'll update my info when I know more. Time to start looking up BMQ tips


----------



## canuck1095

Well, this application process is coming to an end! Got a date for March 30 BMQ. Almost 8 months of waiting was finally worth it. I'm joining the army while I'm still a teenager. 

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Artillery 
Applied: Aug 2, 2014
First contact: Aug 11, 2014
CFAT: Oct 2, 2014
Medical: Jan 14, 2015
Interview: Jan 14, 2015
Merit Listed: March 9, 2015
Position offered: (Infantryman) March 10, 2015
Enrollment/swearing in: March 18, 2015
BMQ: March 30, 2015

Man, does it feel good to fill this out!


----------



## kylepenn

Well, he called back and I got an offer for ACISS, BMQ March 30th.  Swear in on the 18th, fly out on the 28th!


----------



## Trail Runner

Accepted offer for MSEO. Awesome.


----------



## theforcewithin

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade choice 1: Public Affairs Officer (removed in 2015)
Trade choice 2: Training Development Officer
Trade choice 3: Intelligence Officer (removed in 2014)
Applied: Online, January 14, 2013
File sent to CFRC: January 2013
First contact: February 28, 2013
Contact for secondary paperwork: March 7, 2013
CFAT: May 2, 2013
Reliability Screening/Interview: May 21, 2013
References contacted: May-June 2013
Background check: May-June 2013 (Extra background check conducted.)
Medical: July 8, 2013 (Extra forms filled out by physician. Paperwork submitted and received August 2013.)
Interview: July 11, 2013
Merit listed: July 17, 2013
De-merit listed for PLAR: August 2013 (PLAR must be complete before being merit listed again.)
PLAR: Process began October 2013  
Paperwork update: July 8, 2014
Medical update: July 17, 2014
Interview update: July 17, 2014
Merit listed: July 18, 2014 for TDO only; PAO pending PLAR completion
PLAR Completed: September 2014 
De-merit listed: November 2014 (Expired references and background check needed to be updated)
References/Background check: October 2014-February 2015 
Re-merit listed for TDO: February 9, 2015
Position offered: Informed of TDO selection March 10, 2015. Official offer pending. 
Swearing in: TBD
BMOQ: TBD

Application process so close to completion. Looking forward to what's next.


----------



## Colta

Recruiting Centre: Fredericton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Medical technician
Applied: Feb. 25th, 2015
Further processing: March 13, 2015
CFRC Contact: 
CFAT: Passed 2013
Medical:
Interview: 
Background Check:
Merit Listed: 
Position offered:
Swearing in:
BMQ:

Just waiting to hear from the CFRC to see what my next steps are.


----------



## yamcha4444

Hey guys, my application seems to be going pretty speedy and I'm really excited to see where it goes  ;D

Recruting Center: Peterborough 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AWS Tech
Trade Choice 2: ACISS 
Trade Choice 3 : 
Application Date: November 7, 2014
First Contact: November 7, 2014
CFAT completed :November 14, 2014 ( Passed!)
Interview completed: Due April 16th
Medical Completed: Due April 16th
Merit Listed:
Offer:
Bmq:


----------



## GunSlingerr

Hey Everyone! I just sent in my application today. Very excited!

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer 
Trade Choice 1: Military Police Officer
Application Date: March 16, 2015 (Confirmation email was sent to me right away, not sure if that counts as first contact)
First Contact:
CFAT completed: 
Medical completed: 
Interview completed:
PT Test completed:
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Fox87

Just got the call.  Leaving April 24th, begin basic training on the 27th 

Offered aciss 

Yay


----------



## SoldierInAYear

Fox87 said:
			
		

> Just got the call.  Leaving April 24th, begin basic training on the 27th
> 
> Offered aciss
> 
> Yay



Good luck!!


----------



## Michaelp11

Mac Isaac said:
			
		

> Passed CFAT this morning - If anyone needs links to good practice tests online i can provide


If you could send me some that would be great


----------



## conrod94

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date (Online): August 28, 2013
File Transferred to local recruiter: September 19, 2013
CFAT: December 6, 2013
Medical: January 20, 2014 (Re done May 3, 2015)
Interview: January 20, 2014 (Re done May 3, 2015)
Position Offered: Combat Engineer
Enrollment/Swear in:March 31, 2015
BMQ Begins:April 20, 2015

Finally received the call leaving April 20Th!!


----------



## legalrec

UPDATE:

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Legal Officer
Online Application: March 12, 2014
First contact: March 14, 2014
CFAT: April 3, 2014
Medical: July 14, 2014
Med Docs completed: July 24, 2014
Interview: July 24, 2014
Further Medical Review: February 1, 2015 (passed - March 6, 2015)
JAG Board Interview: --
Position(s) offered: --
Enrollment/swearing in: --
BMOQ: --


----------



## theforcewithin

Final Update!

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade choice 1: Public Affairs Officer (removed in 2015)
Trade choice 2: Training Development Officer
Trade choice 3: Intelligence Officer (removed in 2014)
Applied: Online, January 14, 2013
File sent to CFRC: January 2013
First contact: February 28, 2013
Contact for secondary paperwork: March 7, 2013
CFAT: May 2, 2013
Reliability Screening/Interview: May 21, 2013
References contacted: May-June 2013
Background check: May-June 2013 (Extra background check conducted.)
Medical: July 8, 2013 (Extra forms filled out by physician. Paperwork submitted and received August 2013.)
Interview: July 11, 2013
Merit listed: July 17, 2013
De-merit listed for PLAR: August 2013 (PLAR must be complete before being merit listed again.)
PLAR: Process began October 2013 
Paperwork update: July 8, 2014
Medical update: July 17, 2014
Interview update: July 17, 2014
Merit listed: July 18, 2014 for TDO only; PAO pending PLAR completion
PLAR Completed: September 2014
De-merit listed: November 2014 (Expired references and background check needed to be updated)
References/Background check: October 2014-February 2015
Re-merit listed for TDO: February 9, 2015
Position offered: Informed of TDO selection March 10, 2015. Official offer March 24, 2015.
Swearing in: March 31, 2015
BMOQ: June 1, 2015

Excited to have finished the application process. Looking forward to what's next.


----------



## Jayson97

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry 
Trade Choice 2: ---
Trade Choice 3: ---
Application Date (Online): December-09-14
File Transferred to local recruiter: December-11-14
CFAT: March-12-15 (Qualified for infantry)
Medical: ---
Interview: ---
Position Offered: ---
Enrollment/Swear in: --- 
BMQ Begins: --- 

Do you think I will be able to get an appointment for the medical/interview before the end of July? Or would a year be a better estimate?


----------



## Colta

Recruiting Centre: Fredericton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Vehicle Tech
Applied: Feb. 25th, 2015
Further processing: March 13, 2015
First Contact: March 26th, 2015
CFAT: Passed 2013
Medical:
Interview: 
Background Check:
Merit Listed: 
Position offered:
Swearing in:
BMQ:

So... found out the the trade I picked (Med Tech), I actually didn't qualify for due to my high school marks... I must have misread the requirements on the forces page or something. At any rate, I found this out when I popped into the recruiting center. The recruiter I spoke to (who was awesome btw, I love the staff at CFRC Fredericton), was really helpful in narrowing down some options for me with regards to a new trade and after much thought and discussion with my husband, I decided to go with Vehicle Tech.
So, sent an email to update that... I was sent home with some paperwork to fill out, so I'll hopefully be traveling back to the recruiting center on Tuesday to hand that all in... got some references lined up and feeling pretty good about things.


----------



## PMedMoe

Colta said:
			
		

> So... found out the the trade I picked (Med Tech), I actually didn't qualify for due to my high school marks... I must have misread the requirements on the forces page or something. At any rate, I found this out when I popped into the recruiting center. The recruiter I spoke to (who was awesome btw, I love the staff at CFRC Fredericton), was really helpful in narrowing down some options for me with regards to a new trade and after much thought and discussion with my husband, I decided to go with Vehicle Tech.
> So, sent an email to update that... I was sent home with some paperwork to fill out, so I'll hopefully be traveling back to the recruiting center on Tuesday to hand that all in... got some references lined up and feeling pretty good about things.



Honestly, if I were you, I would consider myself better off. At least you'll have an actual trade when you get out.   :nod:


----------



## DnentonSg

Does anyone know of any or have been offered BMQ dates after April 20th? I know there are two BMQs that occur mid April, but I am just not sure if my file will be prepared in time for those dates or if they have already filled.


----------



## KerryBlue

snasd17 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of any or have been offered BMQ dates after April 20th? I know there are two BMQs that occur mid April, but I am just not sure if my file will be prepared in time for those dates or if they have already filled.



There's at least one on April 27th...


----------



## llin_X

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Honestly, if I were you, I would consider myself better off. At least you'll have an actual trade when you get out.   :nod:


Sorry, could you please explain what is _actual trade_? Does it mean you will be able to have same trade as civilian?


----------



## mariomike

llin_X said:
			
		

> Does it mean you will be able to have same trade as civilian?



Yes, in some trades, such as Vehicle Tech:
http://army.ca/forums/threads/112669/post-1266217.html#msg1266217



			
				Colta said:
			
		

> I decided to go with Vehicle Tech.


----------



## llin_X

mariomike said:
			
		

> Yes, in some trades, such as Vehicle Tech:
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/112669/post-1266217.html#msg1266217


Cool, thank you! But none of the trades I applied for is recognized, unfortunately


----------



## mariomike

llin_X said:
			
		

> Cool, thank you! But none of the trades I applied for is recognized, unfortunately



You are welcome. Good luck with whatever trade you pick. You may wish to check/confirm the highlighted part with Recruiting, as they would know best.


----------



## llin_X

mariomike said:
			
		

> You are welcome. Good luck with whatever trade you pick. You may wish to check/confirm the highlighted part with Recruiting, as they would know best.


I applied for Med Tech, AVN and ACS tech. A friend told me that I need to "challenge" civilian diploma, not sure what it means, will go to speak to recruiter, thanks for the advise )


----------



## mariomike

llin_X said:
			
		

> I applied for Med Tech, AVN and ACS tech. A friend told me that I need to "challenge" civilian diploma, not sure what it means, will go to speak to recruiter, thanks for the advise )



As for joining the CAF, best to contact Recruiting.

If you train as a Med Tech, you should know that Paramedicine is provincially regulated. Requirements and issue of a licence to practice are set by the provincial regulators.


----------



## llin_X

*mariomike*, thanks )


----------



## DAA

Dnas17 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of any or have been offered BMQ dates after April 20th? I know there are two BMQs that occur mid April, but I am just not sure if my file will be prepared in time for those dates or if they have already filled.



No probably not.  The final approval of your medical and return of your medical file will take 3-6 weeks.  Once that is complete, then the background checks will be started which will take another 3-6 weeks.  So you definitely will not make any of the Apr BMQ's.  If you are lucky, you "might" make a Jun serial.


----------



## DnentonSg

DAA said:
			
		

> No probably not.  The final approval of your medical and return of your medical file will take 3-6 weeks.  Once that is complete, then the background checks will be started which will take another 3-6 weeks.  So you definitely will not make any of the Apr BMQ's.  If you are lucky, you "might" make a Jun serial.



I know the day I finished my interview they started my background checks, and two of my references said they were called. My medical has also come back fit, are my chances still low??


----------



## DAA

Dnas17 said:
			
		

> I know the day I finished my interview they started my background checks, and two of my references said they were called. My medical has also come back fit, are my chances still low??



If that's the case, then it's just a matter of waiting for the background checks to come back.  If everything is in order, then a more realistic employment offer would probably be for sometime in May.  But Apr could happen.


----------



## DnentonSg

DAA said:
			
		

> If that's the case, then it's just a matter of waiting for the background checks to come back.  If everything is in order, then a more realistic employment offer would probably be for sometime in May.  But Apr could happen.



Awesome, thanks for the help DAA


----------



## Fox87

Corrections to my last post below.. swore in yesterday. 

Can't wait to get started!


----------



## SoldierInAYear

Woo
--
Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
First Contact (Reserve Unit): September 24th 2014
Documents Submitted: October 15th 2014
PT Test (FORCE): October 15th 2014
CFAT completed : December 5th 2014
Interview completed: December 5th 2014
Medical Completed: December 5th 2014 - Told I was medically qualified February 5th 2015
Merit list: March 30th 2015 - Background check started on December 12th 2014 
Sworn in: April 2nd 2014
BMQ Start: TBA


----------



## canucksnation

Jayson97 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: ---
> Trade Choice 3: ---
> Application Date (Online): December-09-14
> File Transferred to local recruiter: December-11-14
> CFAT: March-12-15 (Qualified for infantry)
> Medical: ---
> Interview: ---
> Position Offered: ---
> Enrollment/Swear in: ---
> BMQ Begins: ---
> 
> Do you think I will be able to get an appointment for the medical/interview before the end of July? Or would a year be a better estimate?



One thing for sure, you will get the appointment for the medical/interview before me   I did the CFAT during the same time period as you and in Toronto. But I applied for the Reserves and from what I was told, Regular Force applicants get priority first on the interview and medical.


----------



## Coty4th

Got the call BMQ April 20th 

Recruiting Center: Sudbury
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Image Tech
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: November 23 2014 
First Contact: December 4 2014
CFAT : December 11 (Passed)
Second Contact: February 13th
Medical : February 27th 2015
Interview: February 27th 2015
Swear In Ceremony: April 14th 
Position Offered: April 7th
Basic Training: April 20th


----------



## Jayson97

canucksnation said:
			
		

> One thing for sure, you will get the appointment for the medical/interview before me   I did the CFAT during the same time period as you and in Toronto. But I applied for the Reserves and from what I was told, Regular Force applicants get priority first on the interview and medical.



A guy on Reddit's CF page said CFRC Toronto is booked full until June  :-\. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Chicken111

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Logistics
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: April 04th, 2014 
First Contact: April 07th, 2014
CFAT : May 06th, 2014
On Hold Intake Management start: November 24th, 2014
On Hold Intake Management end: March 31st, 2015
Second Contact: March 4th, 2015
Medical : March 18th, 2015
Interview: March 18th, 2015
Merit listed: 
Swear In Ceremony: 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training:


----------



## FortYorkRifleman

Jayson97 said:
			
		

> A guy on Reddit's CF page said CFRC Toronto is booked full until June  :-\. Can anyone confirm this?



What exactly is booked full? You mean spots for Interview and Medicals?


----------



## Jayson97

FortYorkRifleman said:
			
		

> What exactly is booked full? You mean spots for Interview and Medicals?



That's what I'm guessing but I'm not sure, I could be wrong ???. 2 months isn't that big of a wait, hopefully things will speed up in the summer.


----------



## KerryBlue

Jayson97 said:
			
		

> That's what I'm guessing but I'm not sure, I could be wrong ???. 2 months isn't that big of a wait, hopefully things will speed up in the summer.



Highly doubt that is the case. They don't typically book medicals/interviews this far in advance. My interview/medical were booked a week and two weeks out respectively. Both during the summer.


----------



## parkkk

after four months my applications gone somewhere!

Recruting Center: Hamilton 
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: CIC - Air
Trade Choice 2:  
Trade Choice 3 : 
Application Date: December 18, 2014
First Contact: March 27, 2015
CFAT completed: Not required
Interview completed: 
Medical Completed: Due April 30th
Merit Listed:
Swear In Ceremony: 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training:


----------



## raoufhakam

It's been over a year since i finished medical, fitness, CFAT and interview. was asked to submit some documents in August which i did immediately, but no updates since then.
I have been checking with my local recruiting centre regularly(every month or so), and been hearing the same answer ("still waiting on my Background/Clearance Check") for the past 12 months, I almost feel like they're getting bored of seeing me at the recruiting centre...  :


Recruiting Centre: Army Reserve Recruiting - Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Army Comm. & Info Systems Specialist
Trade Choice 3: Medical Technician
Application Date (Online): Jan. 31 2014
Documents Received: Feb. 26 2014
First Contact: Mar. 11 2014
CFAT & TSD: Mar 12 2014 - passed
Medical: Mar 24 2014
Interview: Mar 24 2014
Fitness Test: Mar 25 2014 - passed
Position offered:
Sworn in: 
BMQ:


----------



## DAA

raoufhakam said:
			
		

> It's been over a year since i finished medical, fitness, CFAT and interview. was asked to submit some documents in August which i did immediately, but no updates since then.
> I have been checking with my local recruiting centre regularly(every month or so), and been hearing the same answer ("still waiting on my Background/Clearance Check") for the past 12 months, I almost feel like they're getting bored of seeing me at the recruiting centre...  :



If you are still waiting for the Background/Clearance Checks, then chances are, you are subject to a Pre-Security Clearance Screening.  General waiting time for this to be completed can be anywhere from 4-24 months, depending on the country(s) they are dealing with.

This process is not managed by your local CFRC, so about all you can do, is maintain contact with your CFRC every 30-45 days.


----------



## raoufhakam

DAA said:
			
		

> If you are still waiting for the Background/Clearance Checks, then chances are, you are subject to a Pre-Security Clearance Screening.  General waiting time for this to be completed can be anywhere from 4-24 months, depending on the country(s) they are dealing with.
> 
> This process is not managed by your local CFRC, so about all you can do, is maintain contact with your CFRC every 30-45 days.


Yeah, i was told its "Pre-Security Clearance" that im waiting cor, but i just couldn't remember the exact name.
Im just waiting and keep checking with the CFRC every month, there is nothing more I can do to expedite the process.


----------



## crossbear

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer, DEO
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3: Intelligence
Application Date: 16 February 2015
First Contact:  01 April 2015
CFAT: 20 May 2015
Interview: 
Medical: 
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Swear In Ceremony:
BMOQ:


----------



## faivious

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Application Date: September 2014
First Contact:  March 13th, 2015
CFAT: April 13th, 2015 [Passed]
FORCE PT Test: April 29th, 2015
Interview: May 4th, 2015
Medical: April 21st, 2015
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Swear In Ceremony:
BMQ:


----------



## canucksnation

faivious said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Reserves
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: ACISS
> Application Date: September 2014
> First Contact:  March 13th, 2015
> CFAT: April 13th, 2015 [Passed]
> FORCE PT Test: April 29th, 2015
> Interview: May 4th, 2015
> Medical: April 21st, 2015
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Swear In Ceremony:
> BMQ:



Hey guys, what do you think. Another buddy of mine and faivious both applied for the Reserves in Toronto and first trade choice is ACISS (same as me). Except for faivious, me and my buddy had our first contact, PT test, and CFAT done earlier than faivious. Should I go down to the recruiting office or contact my recruiter what's up? Because faivious has got his interview and medical booked, likewise for my friend. 

After I completed and passed my CFAT, I was informed that I won't get booked for a medical and interview right away because Regular force applicants get first priority. But now I'm starting to wonder why I haven't been booked for my medical and interview booked, considering faivious and my friend have had theirs booked. 

Also, could this be related to my background and security check in which CF conducting my background and security check first before giving me an interview and medical (I am a Canadian citizen btw, but I have been out of the country for the last four years traveling and working abroad). Much thanks guys!


----------



## DAA

canucksnation said:
			
		

> Also, could this be related to my background and security check in which CF conducting my background and security check first before giving me an interview and medical (I am a Canadian citizen btw, but I have been out of the country for the last four years traveling and working abroad).



That would be my guess.


----------



## Valhrafn

I am now filling out the Pre-Enrolment Security Clearance form for the third time since I applied for Pilot. Is this normal?


----------



## faivious

canucksnation said:
			
		

> Hey guys, what do you think. Another buddy of mine and faivious both applied for the Reserves in Toronto and first trade choice is ACISS (same as me). Except for faivious, me and my buddy had our first contact, PT test, and CFAT done earlier than faivious. Should I go down to the recruiting office or contact my recruiter what's up? Because faivious has got his interview and medical booked, likewise for my friend.
> 
> After I completed and passed my CFAT, I was informed that I won't get booked for a medical and interview right away because Regular force applicants get first priority. But now I'm starting to wonder why I haven't been booked for my medical and interview booked, considering faivious and my friend have had theirs booked.
> 
> Also, could this be related to my background and security check in which CF conducting my background and security check first before giving me an interview and medical (I am a Canadian citizen btw, but I have been out of the country for the last four years traveling and working abroad). Much thanks guys!



Hi Canuck, to answer your question, I fell into a fairly lucky situation, and got sat down with a very nice recruiter.
He was showing me the bookings, and told me that RegF applicants get priority on Meds and Interviews, and told me that he'd have to send me to Hamilton if I was to even consider doing my med/interview early. But then he said, "frig that, I'm not sending you to Hamilton, I'll just book you with the RegForce applicants".
I saw some open slots mid-May to June, and if you pull the right strings, you might be able to land yourself a slot in that time period.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## George Wallace

Valhrafn said:
			
		

> I am now filling out the Pre-Enrolment Security Clearance form for the third time since I applied for Pilot. Is this normal?



It is if you have made mistakes on the submissions.  If you make mistakes or omissions in your timelines, they will bounce your papers back to you to redo.  Do it right the first time, and ensure you answer everything and have a continuous timeline with no breaks.  If you don't know something, use the "Statutory Declaration" page to explain what you don't know and why.


----------



## DAA

faivious said:
			
		

> I saw some open slots mid-May to June, and if you pull the right strings, you might be able to land yourself a slot in that time period.



You clearly missed the "why" he's not getting an appointment!



			
				canucksnation said:
			
		

> Also, could this be related to my background and security check in which CF conducting my background and security check first before giving me an interview and medical (I am a Canadian citizen btw, but I have been out of the country for the last four years traveling and working abroad).



It has nothing to do with available openings, it's that they can't go any further, without this check first being completed.


----------



## canucksnation

DAA said:
			
		

> You clearly missed the "why" he's not getting an appointment!
> 
> It has nothing to do with available openings, it's that they can't go any further, without this check first being completed.



So yeah, I went to the recruiting office to follow up and I'm getting a pre-sec before I get the clear to do or not do my interview and medical. Luckily, the recruiting office said they they will be following up on the status of my pre-sec and I'll know by the end of this week or early next week on the result *fingers crossed*

As it turns out, because of my lengthy time abroad with working and traveling to countless number of countries, this ultimately has an effect on the application processing stage. My advice to anyone thinking about joining the Canadian Forces and planning on trips abroad some time soonin the near future, try and hold off on those on trips if your first priority is to get into the Canadian Forces. Back to the grind on this game of patience. EYE ON THE PRIZE!  8)


----------



## Reserve6

I am in the same boat. However I have not left the country in the last 10 years. I was born in Canada. Not sure what the hold up is and I too have noticed fabvious and other get a medical/interview. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo

Here is an update and a question,

After my interview my application was put on hold because i had declared bankruptcy, now my question is is all i have to do is the 2 councilling sessions or am i required to wait until my discharge until i can reopen my file?


Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application: July 17 2014
First Contact: Aug 26 2014
CFAT: CFAt Bypass
TSD: Sept 30 2014
Medical: 22 Jan 2015
Interview: March 10 2015
Position offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
BMQ: By Pass for prior service


----------



## canucksnation

Reserve6 said:
			
		

> I am in the same boat. However I have not left the country in the last 10 years. I was born in Canada. Not sure what the hold up is and I too have noticed fabvious and other get a medical/interview. Any suggestions?



Oh yeah, it could also depend on the scores you achieved from the CFAT. That gets pretty competitive too on who gets dibs for the interviews and medicals.


----------



## Reserve6

canucksnation said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, it could also depend on the scores you achieved from the CFAT. That gets pretty competitive too on who gets dibs for the interviews and medicals.



So hypothetically (because they do not reveal how you did/scored on the CFAT), lets say I got the bare minimum to pass, would this mean I would not be given an opportunity to do the medical/interview? As a group we were told we would not be given interviews/medical because primary force gets priority, however others have gone ahead and scheduled there interviews.


----------



## DnentonSg

Reserve6 said:
			
		

> So hypothetically (because they do not reveal how you did/scored on the CFAT), lets say I got the bare minimum to pass, would this mean I would not be given an opportunity to do the medical/interview? As a group we were told we would not be given interviews/medical because primary force gets priority, however others have gone ahead and scheduled there interviews.



From my personal experience having a low CFAT score can mean you will either wait a long time for med/interview or they shut your file completely. My recruiter told me they will send your scores off to recruited HQ to determine if your scores are competitive enough to make it worth continuing processing you then they go from there. I had one friend who did his CFAT, they told him he passed it for his selected trades then got an email a while later saying his file was closed due to his score being too low.


----------



## KerryBlue

Reserve6 said:
			
		

> So hypothetically (because they do not reveal how you did/scored on the CFAT), lets say I got the bare minimum to pass, would this mean I would not be given an opportunity to do the medical/interview? As a group we were told we would not be given interviews/medical because primary force gets priority, however others have gone ahead and scheduled there interviews.



There are three bars of competitiveness with regards to the CFAT. I will use RegF Combat Engineer scores to illustrate. The CFAT is scored out of 60. Not that there are 60 questions and you need to get 60/60 right to get a hundred but you need for certain jobs certain points in certain areas. For combat engineer to be considered competitive and be proceed quickly you need a score of 40/60 and over. If you score over 40 you will be processed without having to worry. Scoring this basically grantee's you a medical/interview. If you score in between I believe 30-40/60 there is a chance that if they need applicants because they are short or what have you, you maybe processed but you maybe waiting years for your score to be more competitive then others. If you score below 30 then basically you are SOL, most likely you will never be processed and if you score is low enough they flat out tell you you do not qualify unless you re-write the test. You have 2 chances to re-write, the first is 3 months after the initial. The second I'm not sure how much later but you need to also prove to them you are in school bettering your education(night classes, uni/college courses etc.) So if you get the bare minimum you may never ever get a medical or interview.


----------



## big_flyer

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: January 25, 2015
First Contact: April 30, 2015
CFAT: June 2, 2015
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Seneca Entry Exam:  TBD
Aircrew Selection: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: 
Swearing In: TBD
BMOQ:  ??


----------



## Colta

Recruiting Centre: Fredericton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Vehicle Tech
Applied: Feb. 25th, 2015
Further processing: March 13, 2015
First Contact: March 26th, 2015
Passed in Initial Papers: April 1, 2015
CFAT: Passed 2013
Received Old Med Files: April 21rst, 2015... waiting on email for phase 2 (interview and medical)
Received Email for Phase 2 (med/interview) - May 6th, 2015
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Background Check: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD

So freaking pumped. Got the email saying I've been picked up for the medical and interview today! Was not expecting it and it really made an otherwise crappy day awesome!


----------



## messupdude

If I received my acceptance email the day after my testing does it mean I scored pretty high? I thought the verbal portion of the test was pretty hard. I could not understand over 70% of the words they gave me.


----------



## MercenaryBlack

Well we're moving along. Hopefully post-medical/interview doesn't take too long!!!!
Recruiting Centre: London
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Applied:  December 27, 2014
First contact: January 26, 2015
CFAT: March 4, 2015
Medical: May 14, 2015
Interview: May 14, 2015
Merit Listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Enrollment/swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Wincity

MercenaryBlack said:
			
		

> Well we're moving along. Hopefully post-medical/interview doesn't take too long!!!!
> Recruiting Centre: London
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Applied:  December 27, 2014
> First contact: January 26, 2015
> CFAT: March 4, 2015
> Medical: May 14, 2015
> Interview: May 14, 2015
> Merit Listed: TBD
> Position offered: TBD
> Enrollment/swearing in: TBD
> BMQ: TBD



Fill out that questionnaire sheet provided on their website for the trade, really helps!!!!


----------



## messupdude

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Aviation Tech
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Applied: March 03 2015
First contact: March 23 2015
CFAT: May 05 2015 [PASSED NEXT DAY]
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Enrollment/swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## GunSlingerr

*Update + Changes were made to the initial application*

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Applied: March 16, 2015
First contact: April 27, 2015
CFAT: May 14th, 2015 (Scheduled)
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Enrollment/swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## faivious

UPDATE

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Application Date: September 2014
First Contact:  March 13th, 2015
CFAT: April 13th, 2015 [Passed]
FORCE PT Test: April 29th, 2015 [Passed]
Interview: May 4th, 2015 [Passed]
Medical: April 21st, 2015 [Passed]
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Swear In Ceremony:
BMQ:

Currently waiting on my references to be checked off, because I had to update a few references.


----------



## JoeDos

So I failed the first fitness test (Barely by 5 seconds) the tester was calling faults on the 20 rushes, things he SHOULD NOT have been calling faults for (Like head being past the line, where it is clearly stated hands and shoulders can be on or behind the line), and was making us run past the 20m line, turn around, then touch the line and drop. 

But enough of that.

I was made aware that my application has been put in for my Background check, so I am just waiting for that to clear, and once it does I will have my medical and interview. (Going to attempt to bypass them due too the fact I did them, 9 months ago).


Recruiting Center: 39 SVC BN, Richmond
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Cook
Application Date: February 2015
First Contact: March 12, 2015
CFAT : Passed - February 25th, 2014
FORCE Re-Test: (June something)
Interview: TBD
Medical: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TDB
Basic Training: TDB


----------



## Tyiskingg

Recruiting Center: Recruitment Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: March 30,2015
First Contact: May 4,2015
CFAT : (Scheduled) May 25, 2015
FORCE TEST: May 13, 2015
Interview: TBD
Medical: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TDB
Basic Training: TDB


----------



## Colta

So, got the dates for my interview and medical... they're 3 weeks away which was a bit of a surprise, but I guess it is when things slow down and they've got another BMQ course getting sworn in and leaving in the next few weeks. 
I'm super excited though, can't wait to go... still hoping I'll manage to make it in for the July 27/Aug 3 BMQ start dates.

Recruiting Centre: Fredericton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Vehicle Tech
Applied: Feb. 25th, 2015
Further processing: March 13, 2015
First Contact: March 26th, 2015
Passed in Initial Papers: April 1, 2015
CFAT: Passed 2013
Received Old Med Files: April 21rst... waiting on email for phase 2 (interview and medical)
Emailed for Phase 2 : May 6th, 2015
Medical: June 3rd, 2015
Interview: June 3rd, 2015
Background Check: TBD
Re-Enrolment Waiver: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD 
Swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Rose97

I have been reading posts on this forum for quite a while, so I decided I should make an account and post. Finished my CFAT today and I was told I qualified for 
all three trades that I applied for. 

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Artillery Soldier
Application Date: March 31 2015
First Contact: April 29 2015
CFAT : May 12 2015 (Passed)
Medical : TBD
Interview: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## Snb

Recruiting Center: 1st Battalion Nova Scotia Highlanders
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
Application Date: March 27, 2015
CFAT: May 14, 2015
Medical: May 14, 2015
Interview: May 14, 2015
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## deskjockey43

I have only applied for one trade and am now waiting for merit list and/or offer.

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: RMS clerk
Applied: Oct 2014
CFAT: Passed Nov 2014
Medical: March 2015
Interview: Feb 2015
Merit Listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

Hi, I just have been scheduled for medical/interview.   
I graduated from high school, and I am really passionate about serving in the medical field (if possible) because I really like to serve and help people (I think it's in my genes  ). And I think I am also really interested in Science and Technology, so I applied for ATIS and AVS tech. Thankfully, I am qualified for all trades and booked for interview. I hope everything goes well with everyone! 

Recruiting Centre: Kingston
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Medical Technician
Trade choice 1: Aerospace Telecommunications and Information Systems Technician (ATIS Tech)
Trade choice 1: Avionics Systems Technician (AVS  Tech)
Application Date: April 14th, 2015
First Contact: April 30th, 2015
CFAT: May 7th, 2015
Medical: June 16th, 2015
Interview: June 16th, 2015
Merit Listed: 
Position offered: 
Swearing in: 
BMQ:


----------



## mraemedic

Recruiting Center: Vancouver (Victoria Detachment)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician (semi-skilled applicant)
Trade Choice 2: none
Trade Choice 3: none
Application Date: February 2, 2015
First Contact: May 1, 2015
CFAT : May 20, 2015
Form Collection/Background: May 20, 2015 (after passing CFAT)
Medical : TBD
Interview: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Basic Training: TBD

Also in the middle of my paramedic practicum (and will need to take the licensing test before employment), so we'll see how that comes into play.


----------



## FortYorkRifleman

Should have done this a while ago but anyway...

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: May 23rd,2014
First Contact: July 3rd, 2014
CFAT : By-Pass 
Medical : 4 June 2015
Interview: 4 June 2015
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## WCampeau

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence Officer 
Trade Choice 3: Bioscience Officer
Application Date: March 6th 2015
First Contact: March 18th
CFAT : May 7th, 2015 (May 28th approved for further processing) 
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD


----------



## Totalana

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: March 16 2015
First Contact: April 16 2015
CFAT : May 4 2015 (Passed)
Medical : May 13 2015
Interview: May 13 2015
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## Colta

Three days until my interview and medical! Getting super excited/nervous. I'm hoping everything goes smoothly and that my re-enrollment waiver doesn't take too long. Blah! Can't wait for it to be done, and then the long wait for a call. I've got everything crossed that I get an offer before the end of the summer.


----------



## Bus Uncle

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/Non-Commissioned Member: Officer
Trade Choice: Armoured Officer
Application Date: February 09, 2015
First Contact: February 12, 2015
FORCE: February 18, 2015
Canadian Forces Aptitude Test: March 16, 2015
Interview #1: May 27, 2015
Interview #2:
Medical: 
Swearing-In:
Basic Military Officer Qualification:


----------



## MercenaryBlack

That went quick lol. 2 weeks after the interview/medical I get a call for a job offer. Getting flown out to Quebec July 25th!! WOO
Recruiting Centre: London
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: Infantry

Applied:  December 27, 2014
First contact: January 26, 2015
CFAT: March 4, 2015
Medical: May 14, 2015
Interview: May 14, 2015
Position offered: May 28, 2015
BMQ: July 27th


----------



## jolessana

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: October 24 2014
First Contact: October 28 2014
CFAT : November 20 2014 (Passed)
Medical : March 16 2014
Interview: March 9 2015
Merit Listed: June 1 2015
Position Offered: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## SHONIT123

Recruiting Center: New Westminster
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: MP
Trade Choice 2: Med Tech
Trade Choice 3: Supply tech
Application Date: Jan 15 2015
First Contact: Mar 25 2015
CFAT : June 11 2015 
Medical : TBD
Interview: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## Colta

*Update* - Interview and medical went well, passed both. Now just playing the waiting game with my background check and re-enrollment waiver. Once those are both done and my medical is back from Ottawa (was told there would be no issues there) then onto the merit list! Here's hoping the waiver is approved quick (has to go to Halifax) and my background check doesn't take too long!

Recruiting Centre: Fredericton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Vehicle Tech
Applied: Feb. 25th, 2015
Further processing: March 13, 2015
First Contact: March 26th, 2015
Passed in Initial Papers: April 1, 2015
CFAT: Passed 2013
Received Old Med Files: April 21rst... waiting on email for phase 2 (interview and medical)
Emailed for Phase 2 : May 6th, 2015
Medical: June 3rd, 2015 - PASSED
Interview: June 3rd, 2015 - PASSED
Background Check: TBD
Re-Enrolment Waiver: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD 
Swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Colta

Feels weird today... my interview and medical are all done... background check and waiver are being started soon... there's nothing left for me to do or prep for. I've spent a while worrying and prepping and now I don't have anything left to prep for (other than upping my fitness for BMQ of course), so it feels really strange.
Anyway, I hope everyone's process is going good and that we all get to where we want to be!


----------



## ctjbrea

Hey I made this account a long time ago when I was thinking about applying. Thinking I would have a lot of questions to ask but everyone I was going to was already answered on here. I must say this is a great site. So as my first post I'll show everyone where I am. I'm still waiting on being declared fit. The Medical test was fine just been delayed since I passed a kidney stone late last year so I need forms filled out by my family doctor. 

PS: stay away from to much pop and adding salt to everything. I even did to Mcdonalds fries it wasn't worth it.   

(edited because I forgot to capitalize some "I"s)


----------



## FortYorkRifleman

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: May 23rd,2014
First Contact: July 3rd, 2014
CFAT : By-Pass 
Medical : 4 June 2015 - Passed
Interview: 4 June 2015 - Passed
Re-enrollment waiver: Pending
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## JoeDos

Did my force re-test June 2nd, and passed it! Guess my physical fitness is improving, still awaiting my background check.... Nearly a month and a half has gone by....  :facepalm:, here's hoping I hear about my medical and interview soon. 

Recruiting Center: 39 SVC BN, Richmond
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Cook
Application Date: February 2015
First Contact: March 12, 2015
CFAT : Passed - February 25th, 2014
FORCE Test: June 2nd, 2015 - PASSED
Background Check: April 28, 2015 - In-Progress
Interview: TBD
Medical: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## CSNorseman

Been lurking on this website for too long, it's about time I introduced myself and my progression to date. Anyway, good luck to all others that have been working through the recruiting process, the wait will pay off (I hope...)

Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry 
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
CFAT: Completed sometime in 2012 (Previous Reserve Application)
Application Date: April 25, 2015
TSD: May 17th, 2015
Interview: 
Medical:
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Swear In Ceremony: 
Basic Training:


----------



## MJLANT

Hi there,

I just found this place and am actually pretty happy!  I'm currently waiting for a MARS officer's position and would say that I am quite stressed/anxious.

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: Signals
Application Date: February 18, 2015
First Contact: March 16, 2015
CFAT : Passed - April 09, 2015
Interview: TBD
Medical: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## JoeDos

Well apparently my background check is going to take longer than expected, apparently they just switched companies so there was backlog and apparently mine is still "pending" shouldn't be expecting a medical and interview for another couple months.... Fantastic.  :facepalm:


----------



## Ilfri

First post!... Glad to be here 
I did my CFAT test and passed for the position I wanted!...
I made a dumb mistake in my life and chose to try drugs, so now I have to wait for November 1st before they can schedule me a PT and interview :/

-

Recruting Center: London, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Boatswain
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Application Date: May 16, 2015
First Contact: May 18, 2015
Aptitude completed : May 28, 2015 (passed)
PT Test completed: TBA
Interview completed: TBA
Position Offered: TBA
Sworn in: TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA
-
Hopefully everything goes well in November and I can head out to Quebec soon after  :-X


----------



## faivious

Update:

Well after nervously waiting a month and a half to hear the results on my medical (Injured my shoulder), I called in and my recruiter told me he just signed off on it and is beginning the reliability screening now and told me I'd be getting a call for a position by next week, and be coursed this summer for Reserves BMQ at Meaford.
So glad the waiting game is finally coming to a closing.  

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Application Date: September 2014
First Contact:  March 13th, 2015
CFAT: April 13th, 2015 [Passed]
FORCE PT Test: April 29th, 2015 [Passed]
Interview: May 4th, 2015 [Passed]
Medical: April 21st, 2015 [Passed]
Reliability Screening: Being processed
Position Offered: TBA
Swear In Ceremony: TBA
BMQ: TBA


----------



## BlueAngels14

Congrats on passing your CFAT Ilfri ! We all make mistakes as long as we learn from them  Good luck with the process mate !


----------



## Ilfri

BlueAngels14 said:
			
		

> Congrats on passing your CFAT Ilfri ! We all make mistakes as long as we learn from them  Good luck with the process mate !



Thank you BlueAngels14, I very well did learn from my mistakes and am glad I chose to not stick with doing them. I got better things to do with my life, this for example...


----------



## Reserve6

faivious said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> Well after nervously waiting a month and a half to hear the results on my medical (Injured my shoulder), I called in and my recruiter told me he just signed off on it and is beginning the reliability screening now and told me I'd be getting a call for a position by next week, and be coursed this summer for Reserves BMQ at Meaford.
> So glad the waiting game is finally coming to a closing.
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Reserves
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: ACISS
> Application Date: September 2014
> First Contact:  March 13th, 2015
> CFAT: April 13th, 2015 [Passed]
> FORCE PT Test: April 29th, 2015 [Passed]
> Interview: May 4th, 2015 [Passed]
> Medical: April 21st, 2015 [Passed]
> Reliability Screening: Being processed
> Position Offered: TBA
> Swear In Ceremony: TBA
> BMQ: TBA



Good to see you advancing in the application process. I just recently completed my interview/medical. I am awaiting to be merit listed. Here is my updated status:

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Applied: December 2, 2014 (online)
First Contact: December 9, 2014
File Submission: January 20, 2015
Physical Fitness Evaluation: PASSED! February 4, 2015
CFAT: PASSED! March 16, 2015
Medical: May 25th 2015 
Interview: June 8th 2015
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Swearing in:
BMQ:


----------



## BlueAngels14

soccerplayer131 said:
			
		

> While we're on the topic of Reserve applicants, figured I'd share that I finally got "the call" this past Tuesday! Swearing in this evening then heading off on BMQ this summer (will hopefully find out an exact date tonight). I'm so excited!
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Halifax
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Crewman
> Trade Choice 2: N/A
> Trade Choice 3: N/A
> Application Date: 1 Nov 2014
> First Contact: 20 Nov 2014
> Documents Submitted: 20 Nov 2014
> PT Test (FORCE): 04 Dec 2014 - Pass
> CFAT: 21 Jan 2015 - Pass
> Interview: 29 Jan 2015
> Medical: 29 Jan 2015
> Position offered: 9 June 2015
> Sworn in: 11 June 2015
> BMQ Start:



Damn that's so exciting ! Congrats on getting the call soccerplayer131 ! All the best at BMQ.


----------



## sha106

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Bioscience Officer (no more open position)
Trade Choice 2: Pilot (Not met vision standard)
Application Date: Dec 15, 2014
CFAT: Feb 11, 2015
Interview: June 9, 2015
Medical: June 15, 2015
Updated Interview: June 15, 2015 (MARS officer)
MOST: June 22, 2015
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## Colta

Recruiting Centre: Fredericton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Vehicle Tech
Applied: Feb. 25th, 2015
Further processing: March 13, 2015
First Contact: March 26th, 2015
Passed in Initial Papers: April 1, 2015
CFAT: Passed 2013
Received Old Med Files: April 21rst... waiting on email for phase 2 (interview and medical)
Emailed for Phase 2 : May 6th, 2015
Medical: June 3rd, 2015
Interview: June 3rd, 2015
Background Check: Started June 11th, 2015 - waiting on confirmation from one employer and school as of June 19th, 2015
Re-Enrolment Waiver: APPROVED! June 19th, 2015
Merit Listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD 
Swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

Hi, just an update!

Recruiting Centre: Kingston
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Medical Technician
Trade choice 2: Aerospace Telecommunications and Information Systems Technician (ATIS Tech)
Trade choice 3: Avionics Systems Technician (AVS  Tech)
Application Date: April 14th, 2015
First Contact: April 30th, 2015
CFAT: May 7th, 2015
Medical: June 16th, 2015  (passed)
Interview: June 19th, 2015 (passed) 
Merit Listed: 
Position offered: 
Swearing in: 
BMQ:


I did my interview today and I am glad I was qualified for the next process (reliability screening)!
The NCM interview for me was very straightforward and lasted only 20 minutes. I prepared a lot and
the selection officer just asked me 20% of what I prepared... 

Just basically know your occupations and be honest. That's all... Because I didn't know how to prepare for interview, 
I just memorized the whole description of each trade ( on the job, working environment, basic training, and occupational training).
And it turned out to be way way unnecessary.....but it didn't hurt me for being over-prepared. 

I feel very weird after the interview even though it really went well...I mean I prepared a lot man!  :-X


----------



## tabula_rasa

Recruiting Centre: Montreal
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Applied: November 15, 2013
Further processing: January 13, 2014
CFRC Contact: January 15, 2014
CFAT: February 1st, 2014
Medical: July 17, 2014 
Interview: July 17, 2014 
Background Check: Passed
Merit Listed: January 2015
Position offered: June 18, 2015
Swearing in: January 12, 2016
BMOQ: January 16, 2016

A word of advice for those who have faced a long wait; do not overly preoccupy your day with thoughts of how your application is processing. It does not hasten the process one bit. Whenever you feel that your mind is wandering and thinking about your application, I suggest some pushups. Beat your face. 
That being said, check in once a month with a recruiter (I was fortunate in that everyone at CFRC Montreal was quick, polite and friendly) to monitor your file's status.
Nothing beats the call when you do get it, so keep your head up and retain your stiff upper lip.
Looking forward to BMOQ in January.


----------



## Bamcam

Just received an offer for Infantry Officer. BMOQ Jan 18! 
Completed my interview and medical last September. It's been a long wait, and still quite a while to go, but I'm so glad that I no longer have to worry about when/if I'm going to get the call.

Now I can just focus on enjoying the summer and making sure I'm as prepared as possible for training.

Looking forward to beginning this journey!


----------



## MJLANT

Update:

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: Signals
Application Date: February 18, 2015
First Contact: March 16, 2015
CFAT : Passed - April 09, 2015
*MOST: June 25, 2015*
Interview: TBD
Medical: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Basic Training: TBD




			
				MJLANT said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> I just found this place and am actually pretty happy!  I'm currently waiting for a MARS officer's position and would say that I am quite stressed/anxious.
> 
> Recruiting Center: Halifax
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: MARS
> Trade Choice 2: Signals
> Application Date: February 18, 2015
> First Contact: March 16, 2015
> CFAT : Passed - April 09, 2015
> Interview: TBD
> Medical: TBD
> Swear In Ceremony: TBD
> Basic Training: TBD


----------



## Colta

Recruiting Centre: Fredericton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Vehicle Tech
Applied: Feb. 25th, 2015
Further processing: March 13, 2015
First Contact: March 26th, 2015
Passed in Initial Papers: April 1, 2015
CFAT: Passed 2013
Received Old Med Files: April 21rst... waiting on email for phase 2 (interview and medical)
Emailed for Phase 2 : May 6th, 2015
Medical: June 3rd, 2015
Interview: June 3rd, 2015
Background Check: Done! June 24th, 2015
Re-Enrolment Waiver: APPROVED! June 19th, 2015
Merit Listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD 
Swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## ATW91

Hurray! After nearly a year in the process I finally received the job offer.  


*Recruiting Centre:* New Westminster
*Regular/ Reserve:* Regular
*Officer/NCM:* NCM
*Trade choice 1:* Military Police
*Trade choice 2:* Aerospace Telecommunications & Information Systems Technician
*Trade choice 3: *Avionics Systems Technician
*Applied:* July 2014
*CFAT:* August 2014
*Medical:* November 2014
*Interview:* November 2014
*Background:* Cleared February 2015
*MPAC:* May 2015 (Unsuccessful)
*Merit Listed:* June 3 2015
*Position offered:* Aerospace Telecommunications & Information Systems Technician
*Swearing in:* July 15, 2015
*BMQ:* August 3, 2015


----------



## MJLANT

Wow!!  Congratulations I am very happy for you.

Your trade seems to be pretty interesting.  There are way too many interesting trades haha.

Congrats again 



			
				ATW91 said:
			
		

> Hurray! After nearly a year in the process I finally received the job offer.
> 
> 
> *Recruiting Centre:* New Westminster
> *Regular/ Reserve:* Regular
> *Officer/NCM:* NCM
> *Trade choice 1:* Military Police
> *Trade choice 2:* Aerospace Telecommunications & Information Systems Technician
> *Trade choice 3: *Avionics Systems Technician
> *Applied:* July 2014
> *CFAT:* August 2014
> *Medical:* November 2014
> *Interview:* November 2014
> *Background:* Cleared February 2015
> *MPAC:* May 2015 (Unsuccessful)
> *Merit Listed:* June 3 2015
> *Position offered:* Aerospace Telecommunications & Information Systems Technician
> *Swearing in:* July 15, 2015
> *BMQ:* August 3, 2015


----------



## ATW91

Thanks MJLANT,

I am definitely looking forward to getting started, and learning as much as I can during my service (certainly seems to be a diverse range of work with lots to learn in the ATIS Tech occupation). 

Best of luck to you; hopefully no delays during your process and you're in soon too! :cheers:


----------



## MJLANT

Update:

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: Signals
Application Date: February 18, 2015
First Contact: March 16, 2015
CFAT : Passed - April 09, 2015
MOST: June 25, 2015 PASSED
Interview: TBD
Medical: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## Valhrafn

Just a quick update. Will be heading to Aircrew Selection for 20-22 July or 22-24 July.

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer, DEO
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
Applied: Feb 1, 2014
First contact: Feb 9, 2014
Second contact: March 4, 2014
CFAT: March 20, 2014
Medical: April 21, 2014
Interview: April 21, 2014
Trade Choice 2: Pilot
Applied: Feb 9, 2015
Contact: Feb 9, 2015
Medical: Feb 24, 2015
Interview: Feb 24, 2015
Aircrew Selection: July 20-22/22-24 (not sure which one yet)
Merit Listed:TBD 
Position offered: TBD
Enrollment/swearing in: TBD
BMQ:TBD


----------



## jolessana

Got the call today! So excited!

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: October 24 2014
First Contact: October 28 2014
CFAT : November 20 2014 (Passed)
Medical : March 16 2014
Interview: March 9 2015
Merit Listed: June 1 2015
Position Offered: June 30 2015
Swear In Ceremony: July 29 2015
Basic Training: Aug 3 2015


----------



## wakey

Hello everyone! How long its takes after the selection to receive the phone to see if it is assumed for the QMB? Monday if the selection were 29 and 22. Monday before the QMB is 3 or 5 August, I come from Quebec and French. thank you


----------



## Loachman

Read these threads:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/115341.0.html

http://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0.html

And merged...


----------



## faivious

So ends my dreadful application process.
I've finally been given the green light.
Is anyone else on the July 20th BMQ course? (Toronto RC)

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Application Date: September 2014
First Contact:  March 13th, 2015
CFAT: April 13th, 2015 [Passed]
FORCE PT Test: April 29th, 2015 [Passed]
Interview: May 4th, 2015 [Passed]
Medical: April 21st, 2015 [Passed]
Reliability Screening: Passed
Position Offered: July 7th, 2015
Swear In Ceremony: July 14th, 2015
BMQ: July 20th, 2015


----------



## Che85

wakey said:
			
		

> Hello everyone! How long its takes after the selection to receive the phone to see if it is assumed for the QMB? Monday if the selection were 29 and 22. Monday before the QMB is 3 or 5 August, I come from Quebec and French. thank you



Hi
Sorry I do not have the answer to your question. But I just want to tell you that we both have very similar timing and application! I haven't been offered a job yet. I wish you the best of luck! Je viens de Montréal.


----------



## KingWongQc

Che85 said:
			
		

> Hi
> Sorry I do not have the answer to your question. But I just want to tell you that we both have very similar timing and application! I haven't been offered a job yet. I wish you the best of luck! Je viens de Montréal.



Same situation here.
I'm waiting for THE call !! and I'm from Montreal too !


----------



## CharaOnSkates

Hello Everyone;

I've been lurking these threads for months, and have been watching peoples progress with great interest. I thought I would start posting my own progress as well. So far things have been moving smoothly, but I am a bit anxious about getting the final stamp of approval on my medical files from Ottawa; I get periodic migraines with Auras, but they are not debilitating and pass quickly with Advil (auras gone in 20 min).

Anyway, if all goes well I am hoping to start BMOQ this fall.

Recruiting Centre: Prefer not to say
Regular/Reserve: Reserves
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence Officer
Initial Unit Interview: February 17th, 2015
Hard Copy Application: Submitted to Unit April 2nd, 2015
Online Application: Submitted April 8th, 2015
FORCE PT Test: April 21st, 2015 (PASSED; scheduled by recruiting unit)
RC First Contact:  May 6th, 2015
CFAT: June 3rd, 2015 (PASSED)
Medical: June 11th, 2015 (Waiting on final approval from Ottawa; files sent from RC on June 17th)
Interview: June 11th, 2015 (PASSED)
Reliability Screening: ??
Position Offered: ??
Swear In Ceremony: ??
BMOQ: ??

Best of luck to everyone else out there going through the process.

Regards,

CharaOnSkates


----------



## JoeDos

Finally got my medical and interview date, next Sunday 8am. Almost near the end!

Recruiting Center: 39 SVC BN, Richmond
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Cook
Application Date: February 2015
First Contact: March 12, 2015
CFAT : Passed - February 25th, 2014
FORCE Test: June 2nd, 2015 - PASSED
Background Check: Completed!
Interview: July 19, 2015
Medical: July 19, 2015
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## WesternFive

Recruiting Centre: London
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Weapons Engineering 
Trade choice 2: Marine Engineer
Application Date: May 24th, 2015
First Contact: May 25th, 2015
CFAT: June 9th, 2015
Medical: June 29th. , 2015  (passed)
Interview: July 7th, 2015 (passed) 
Merit Listed: 
Position offered: 
Swearing in: 
BMQ:


----------



## FortYorkRifleman

Rose97 said:
			
		

> I have been reading posts on this forum for quite a while, so I decided I should make an account and post. Finished my CFAT today and I was told I qualified for
> all three trades that I applied for.
> 
> Recruiting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: Artillery Soldier
> Application Date: March 31 2015
> First Contact: April 29 2015
> CFAT : May 12 2015 (Passed)
> Medical : TBD
> Interview: TBD
> Swear In Ceremony: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> Basic Training: TBD



I did my medical with you, if you remember me; you and I spoke before the RC opened and walked to the medical station together. Good luck with your application


----------



## Coldtoast2113

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: MP
Applied: August 1, 2014
CFAT: August 29 2014
Medical: October 31 2014
Interview: October 31 2014
Background Check: Passed
Merit Listed: January 2015
MPAC: completed
Position offered: NA
Swearing in: NA
BMOQ: NA

My MPAC was finished up mid March, and I recently found out my file is back in Borden and they're just finalizing my background check.

Anyone have any sort of idea as to if this is good news, neutral and possibly how long the average wait time for news Post MPAC is?? I've heard from some that it could be a couple days (as it hasn't been on my behalf) versus 2-4 months.


----------



## RedcapCrusader

Coldtoast2113 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: MP
> Applied: August 1, 2014
> CFAT: August 29 2014
> Medical: October 31 2014
> Interview: October 31 2014
> Background Check: Passed
> Merit Listed: January 2015
> MPAC: completed
> Position offered: NA
> Swearing in: NA
> BMOQ: NA
> 
> My MPAC was finished up mid March, and I recently found out my file is back in Borden and they're just finalizing my background check.
> 
> Anyone have any sort of idea as to if this is good news, neutral and possibly how long the average wait time for news Post MPAC is?? I've heard from some that it could be a couple days (as it hasn't been on my behalf) versus 2-4 months.



MPAC results are collated and dispensed to File Managers within 2-4 weeks post-assessment


----------



## MJLANT

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence Officer
Trade Choice 2: MP Officer
Trade Choice 3: Public Affairs Officer
Application Date: February 18, 2015
First Contact: March 16, 2015
CFAT : April 09, 2015 Passed
Changed my trades (Intelligence Officer is Closed and I do not have the background for the other 2)
Trade Choice 1: MARS Officer
Trade Choice 2: Signal Officer
Was accepted for further processing: June 9th, 2015
Marine Officer Selection Test (MOST): June 25, 2015 Passed
Interview: TBD
Medical: TBD
Merit List: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
BMOQ: TBD


----------



## emm

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence 
Trade Choice 2: ACSO
Trade Choice 3: Pilot
Application Date: February 5th, 2014
First Contact: February 20th, 2014
CFAT : September 10th, 2014
Interview: October 22nd, 2014
Medical: October 30th, 2014
Further Medical Test Completed: November 30th, 2015
Air Crew Selection: March 9th, 2014
Merit List: March 20th, 2015
Position Offered: April 17th, 2015 (Intelligence) 
Swear In Ceremony: October 24th, 2015
BMOQ: October 26th, 2015


----------



## MJLANT

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence Officer
Trade Choice 2: MP Officer
Trade Choice 3: Public Affairs Officer
Application Date: February 18, 2015
First Contact: March 16, 2015
CFAT : April 09, 2015 Passed
Changed my trades (Intelligence Officer is Closed and I do not have the background for the other 2)
Trade Choice 1: MARS Officer
Trade Choice 2: Signal Officer
Accepted for further processing: June 9th, 2015
Marine Officer Selection Test (MOST): June 25, 2015 Passed
Accepted for further processing: July 14th, 2015
Interview: TBD
Medical: TBD
Background/Security/Credit checks: TBD
Merit List: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
BMOQ: TBD


----------



## CSNorseman

Got in touch with the recruiter in charge of my file today, initially it looked like I would be waiting another couple months for my interview and medical due to a backlog in the system, but since he's such a solid guy, he kicked out a guy on the schedule that he wasn't able to contact and let me take his place. Now scheduled for the 30th of July, can't wait to finish this next step.


----------



## MJLANT

Hahaha!!!  This is awesome.  I'm waiting for my date as well and I can't wait.

Best of luck for everything.

Have a great day!!

Marie



			
				Murph said:
			
		

> Got in touch with the recruiter in charge of my file today, initially it looked like I would be waiting another couple months for my interview and medical due to a backlog in the system, but since he's such a solid guy, he kicked out a guy on the schedule that he wasn't able to contact and let me take his place. Now scheduled for the 30th of July, can't wait to finish this next step.


----------



## DAA

Murph said:
			
		

> Got in touch with the recruiter in charge of my file today, initially it looked like I would be waiting another couple months for my interview and medical due to a backlog in the system, but since he's such a solid guy, he kicked out a guy on the schedule that he wasn't able to contact and let me take his place. Now scheduled for the 30th of July, can't wait to finish this next step.



Probably trying to cover his rear for not booking you sooner!        :facepalm:


----------



## chipinator

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserves
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Artillery Officer
Application Date: February 27, 2015
First Contact:  February 27, 2015
FORCE Test: March 4, 2015
CFAT: April 27, 2015 
Interview #1: June 1, 2015 
Interview #2: July 15, 2015
Medical: July 15, 2015
Background Check: Ongoing
Position Offered: N/A
Swear In Ceremony: N/A
BMOQ: N/A


----------



## CSNorseman

MJLANT said:
			
		

> Hahaha!!!  This is awesome.  I'm waiting for my date as well and I can't wait.
> 
> Best of luck for everything.
> 
> Have a great day!!
> 
> Marie


Thanks, I appreciate that! I wish you all the best as well, what are you applying for if you don't mind me asking?


			
				DAA said:
			
		

> Probably trying to cover his rear for not booking you sooner!        :facepalm:


Aha probably, either way good on him for getting me in, I definitely appreciated the effort even if he feigned it.


----------



## Mirin

Recruiting Centre: London
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer, DEO

Trade Choice 1: Construction Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 2: EME
Trade Choice 1: Marine Systems Engineering Officer

Applied: April 4, 2015
CFAT: May 14, 2015
Medical: July 8, 2015
Interview: July 8, 2015

Merit Listed:TBD 
Position offered: TBD
Enrollment/swearing in: TBD
BMOQ:TBD


----------



## FortYorkRifleman

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: May 23rd,2014
First Contact: July 3rd, 2014
CFAT : By-Pass 
Medical : 4 June 2015
Interview: 4 June 2015
Re-enrollment waiver: Granted 
Med Docs approved: 13 July 2015
Tattoo waiver: Pending
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## faivious

Good stuff on the med doc approval FortYorkRifleman.

Best of wishes to you and your application, I've seen you around the forums for quite some time now, and I hope you breeze right through the process!


----------



## FortYorkRifleman

faivious said:
			
		

> Good stuff on the med doc approval FortYorkRifleman.
> 
> Best of wishes to you and your application, I've seen you around the forums for quite some time now, and I hope you breeze right through the process!



Thanks the process has been long but worth it if not for me quitting smoking and getting into shape; I've never been this fast or strong and I'll keep at it no matter what. Hope all of us make it


----------



## MJLANT

I had applied for MARS and Signals Officer.  I was accepted for further processing but yesterday my recruiter called me to tell me that I wasn't accepted finally because they consider my degree a degree in art...  I was pissed!!

I am changing to a NCM trade so back to square one...



			
				Murph said:
			
		

> Thanks, I appreciate that! I wish you all the best as well, what are you applying for if you don't mind me asking?
> Aha probably, either way good on him for getting me in, I definitely appreciated the effort even if he feigned it.


----------



## MJLANT

Another and hopefully the last update!

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence Officer
Trade Choice 2: MP Officer
Trade Choice 3: Public Affairs Officer
Application Date: February 18, 2015
First Contact: March 16, 2015
CFAT : April 09, 2015 Passed
Changed my trades (Intelligence Officer is Closed and I do not have the background for the other 2)
Trade Choice 1: MARS Officer
Trade Choice 2: Signal Officer
Accepted for further processing: June 9th, 2015
Marine Officer Selection Test (MOST): June 25, 2015 Passed
Accepted for further processing: July 14th, 2015
Not accepted for further processing anymore: July 16th, 2015
Spoke to a recruiter to change from DEO to NCM STEP: July 21, 2015
Trade Choice: Marine Engineer
Interview: TBD
Medical: TBD
Background/Security/Credit checks: TBD
Merit List: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## BigM031

This forum is cool it's nice to see all of the information available and other peoples processes.
Too bad I never found it earlier to read a bit more, now I leave in 3 days 

CFRC: Windsor/London
Regular/Reserve: Regular Force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: Infantryman

Applied:  December 27, 2014
First contact: January 26, 2015
CFAT: March 4, 2015 in Windsor
Medical: May 14, 2015 in London
Interview: May 14, 2015 in London
Position offered: May 28, 2015 Via Phone
BMQ: July 27, 2015 Course 99


----------



## MJLANT

Congratulations!!!




			
				BigM031 said:
			
		

> This forum is cool it's nice to see all of the information available and other peoples processes.
> Too bad I never found it earlier to read a bit more, now I leave in 3 days
> 
> CFRC: Windsor/London
> Regular/Reserve: Regular Force
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice: Infantryman
> 
> Applied:  December 27, 2014
> First contact: January 26, 2015
> CFAT: March 4, 2015 in Windsor
> Medical: May 14, 2015 in London
> Interview: May 14, 2015 in London
> Position offered: May 28, 2015 Via Phone
> BMQ: July 27, 2015 Course 99


----------



## PMedMoe

BigM031 said:
			
		

> This forum is cool it's nice to see all of the information available and other peoples processes.
> Too bad I never found it earlier to read a bit more, now I leave in 3 days
> 
> CFRC: Windsor/London
> Regular/Reserve: Regular Force
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice: Infantryman
> 
> Applied:  December 27, 2014
> First contact: January 26, 2015
> CFAT: March 4, 2015 in Windsor
> Medical: May 14, 2015 in London
> Interview: May 14, 2015 in London
> Position offered: May 28, 2015 Via Phone
> BMQ: July 27, 2015 Course 99



Wow.....do you have a twin here or something??



			
				MercenaryBlack said:
			
		

> That went quick lol. 2 weeks after the interview/medical I get a call for a job offer. Getting flown out to Quebec July 25th!! WOO
> Recruiting Centre: London
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice: Infantry
> 
> Applied:  December 27, 2014
> First contact: January 26, 2015
> CFAT: March 4, 2015
> Medical: May 14, 2015
> Interview: May 14, 2015
> Position offered: May 28, 2015
> BMQ: July 27th









 :


----------



## Valhrafn

Changed trades to NCM (Infantry, Artillery, Armoured, respectively) in light of not passing Aircrew Selection for Pilot. Managed a good enough score for AEC but was not interested in that trade.

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer, DEO
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
Applied: Feb 1, 2014
First contact: Feb 9, 2014
Second contact: March 4, 2014
CFAT: March 20, 2014
Medical: April 21, 2014
Interview: April 21, 2014
Merit Listed:TBD 
Position offered: TBD
Enrollment/swearing in: TBD
BMQ:TBD
Trade Choice 2: Pilot
Applied: Feb 9, 2015
Contact: Feb 9, 2015
Medical: Feb 24, 2015
Interview: Feb 24, 2015
Aircrew Selection: July 20-22 (fail)


----------



## MJLANT

Another and hopefully the last update!

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence Officer
Trade Choice 2: MP Officer
Trade Choice 3: Public Affairs Officer
Application Date: February 18, 2015
First Contact: March 16, 2015
CFAT : April 09, 2015 Passed
Changed my trades (Intelligence Officer is Closed and I do not have the background for the other 2)
Trade Choice 1: MARS Officer
Trade Choice 2: Signal Officer
Accepted for further processing: June 9th, 2015
Marine Officer Selection Test (MOST): June 25, 2015 Passed
Accepted for further processing: July 14th, 2015
Not accepted for further processing anymore: July 16th, 2015
Spoke to a recruiter to change from DEO to NCM STEP: July 21, 2015
Trade Choice: Marine Engineer
Marine Engineering Technician application at Marine Institute of St. John's: July 23, 2015
Accepted for further processing: TBD
Accepted at Marine Institute: TBD
Interview: TBD
Medical: TBD
Background/Security/Credit checks: TBD
Merit List: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## MJLANT

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence Officer
Trade Choice 2: MP Officer
Trade Choice 3: Public Affairs Officer
Application Date: February 18, 2015
First Contact: March 16, 2015
CFAT : April 09, 2015 Passed

Changed my trades (Intelligence Officer is Closed and I do not have the background for the other 2)
Trade Choice 1: MARS Officer
Trade Choice 2: Signal Officer
Accepted for further processing: June 9th, 2015
Marine Officer Selection Test (MOST): June 25, 2015 Passed
Accepted for further processing: July 14th, 2015
Not accepted for further processing anymore: July 16th, 2015

Spoke to a recruiter to change from DEO to NCM STEP: July 21, 2015
Trade Choice: Marine Engineer
Marine Engineering Technician application at Marine Institute of St. John's: July 23, 2015
Accepted for further processing: 24 July 2015
Accepted at Marine Institute: TBD
Interview: 29 July 2015
Medical: 29 July 2015
Background/Security/Credit checks: TBD
Merit List: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## FortYorkRifleman

MJLANT said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Halifax
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Intelligence Officer
> Trade Choice 2: MP Officer
> Trade Choice 3: Public Affairs Officer
> Application Date: February 18, 2015
> First Contact: March 16, 2015
> CFAT : April 09, 2015 Passed
> 
> Changed my trades (Intelligence Officer is Closed and I do not have the background for the other 2)
> Trade Choice 1: MARS Officer
> Trade Choice 2: Signal Officer
> Accepted for further processing: June 9th, 2015
> Marine Officer Selection Test (MOST): June 25, 2015 Passed
> Accepted for further processing: July 14th, 2015
> Not accepted for further processing anymore: July 16th, 2015
> 
> Spoke to a recruiter to change from DEO to NCM STEP: July 21, 2015
> Trade Choice: Marine Engineer
> Marine Engineering Technician application at Marine Institute of St. John's: July 23, 2015
> Accepted for further processing: 24 July 2015
> Accepted at Marine Institute: TBD
> Interview: 29 July 2015
> Medical: 29 July 2015
> Background/Security/Credit checks: TBD
> Merit List: TBD
> Swear In Ceremony: TBD
> BMQ: TBD



Interesting process and I hope you get what you want. Good luck!


----------



## Valhrafn

Already got news of my interview...fastest booking ever.

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Artillery Soldier
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soldier
Applied: 23 July 2015
Medical: Completed
Interview: 11 August 2015
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrolment/Swearing In: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## CSNorseman

Just wanted to update my profile. After completing my interview and medical on the 30th my interviewer  discussed with me the possibilities of taking the officer route instead of NCM. It was suggested to me that I close my NCM application and try for ROTP come september, although no guarantees were made.  At this point, I am still working through my expectations of each route and what they may entail. If anyone has any personal experiences or advice, I would be glad to take them into consideration. 

Cheers, 
Murph


----------



## DAA

Murph said:
			
		

> Just wanted to update my profile. After completing my interview and medical on the 30th my interviewer  discussed with me the possibilities of taking the officer route instead of NCM. It was suggested to me that I close my NCM application and try for ROTP come september, although no guarantees were made.  At this point, I am still working through my expectations of each route and what they may entail. If anyone has any personal experiences or advice, I would be glad to take them into consideration.



At the end of the day, it's your choice.

If you decide on switching over to the ROTP route, you will need your Gr 12 along with the mandatory minimum marks in the prerequisite classes (English and Math) and also an overall high school average of 75% just for "minimums".  If you have very very good high school grades along with extra curriculars, then it might be something worth considering.


----------



## geodan

UPDATE

Recruiting Centre: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer 
Application Date: January, 2014
First Contact: January, 2014
CFAT: February 14, 2014
Reliability check: May 2014
Medical: June 17, 2014
Interview: June 17, 2014
Reliability check (update): May 2015
CFAT (redo): July 06, 2015
Medical (update): August 11, 2015
Interview (update): August 06, 2015
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD


----------



## raoufhakam

its been over 18 months since i first submitted my application, but i'm still waiting and not losing hope  
had to re-do the fitness test because its been over a year since i did my first fitness test, so it expired

Recruiting Centre: Army Reserve Recruiting - Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: ACISS
Trade Choice 3: Medical Technician
Application Date: Jan. 31 2014
Documents Received: Feb. 26 2014
First Contact: Mar. 11 2014
CFAT & TSD: Mar 12 2014 - passed
Medical: Mar 24 2014
Interview: Mar 24 2014
1st  Fitness Test: Mar 25 2014 - passed
2nd Fitness Test: Aug 06 2015 - passed (1st one expired after a year)
Position offered:
Sworn in: 
BMQ:


----------



## JJAM1990

Recruiting Center: Calgary 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Naval Communications
Trade Choice 2: Aerospace Control Operator
Trade Choice 3: Sonar Operator
Application Date: July 6th, 2015 
First Contact: July 16th, 2015
CFAT : August 5th, 2015 (Passed)
Medical : August 18th, 2015
Interview: August 18th, 2015
Fitness Test: N/A 
Position Offered: N/A
Swear In Ceremony: N/A
Basic Training: N/A


----------



## JamesDuke93

Anyone else going to St Jean for Sept 7th??

CFRC Hamilton
Trade: Infantry NCM
Applied: January 13
CFAT: March 18
Medical: April 28
Interview: May 4
Merit listed August 5
Position offered: August 11
Swearing in: August 24
BMQ: Sept 7


----------



## Valhrafn

On 11 August my recruiter said that they are looking for 1000 infantry NCM positions. Also told that I should just pick one trade choice if that's what I really want, otherwise, if I get an offer and refuse, my file will be on hold for one year.

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Applied: 23 July 2015
Medical: 24 February 2015
Interview: 11 August 2015
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrolment/Swearing In: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Michaelp11

That's good news, I just sent in my application with infantry soldier as my top choice. Hoping to hear back soon


----------



## sha106

UPDATE

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Bioscience Officer (no more open position)
Trade Choice 2: Pilot (Not met vision standard)
Application Date: Dec 15, 2014
CFAT: Feb 11, 2015
Interview: June 9, 2015
Medical: June 15, 2015
Updated Interview: June 15, 2015 (MARS officer)
MOST: June 22, 2015
Swear In Ceremony: Aug 19, 2015
Position Offered: MARS (phone call on 14 Aug 2015)
BMOQ: Aug 31, 2015


----------



## Valhrafn

Michaelp11 said:
			
		

> That's good news, I just sent in my application with infantry soldier as my top choice. Hoping to hear back soon



If infantry is really what you want to do, you might want to just pick that trade. Otherwise, if you get an offer for your second or third trades and you refuse, your file will be put on hold for a year. Although trade choice number one is _your_ preference, the RC will give you an offer depending on the needs of the military. Just a heads up, as I only found out about this last Tuesday 11 August.


----------



## m.i.s.t.e.r.d

Recruiting Centre: Montreal
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Artillery
Trade choice 2: Armored
Trade choice 3: Infantry
Appliedecember 17, 2014
Further processing: January, 2015
CFRC Contact: January , 2015
CFAT: February 9, 2015
Medical: February 9, 2015
Interview: February 9, 2015
Position offered: August 12, 2015 (Artillery)
Swearing in: September 15, 2015
BMQ: September 19, 2015

I haven't seen anyone starting BMQ September 19th so far.


----------



## Stronghold

Congrats carcosa!!!


----------



## dbarr078

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade choice 1: Pilot
Trade choice 2: 
Trade choice 3: 
Applied: December 16, 2014
Further processing: January 22, 2015
CFRC Contact: January 27, 2015
CFAT: March 11, 2015
Medical: April 30, 2015
Interview: April 30, 2015
Aircrew Selection: July 6-8, 2015
Merit listed: July 31, 2015
Position offered : Still waiting.

Any pilot applicant who's also waiting?


----------



## skip123

When is the next selection date for pilot ? Is it this week ?


----------



## skip123

When is the next selection date for pilot ? Is it this week ?


----------



## OYR_Pilot

skip123 said:
			
		

> When is the next selection date for pilot ? Is it this week ?



I don't know if it's the same date for civilian recruitment, but my PSO told me this week that the next selection for Pilot (VOT/COT selection) will be mid-September.


----------



## George Wallace

I don't know.  I would be afraid to be on an aircraft where the pilot didn't know how to read and understand what they had read.  It could lead to tragedy.  

Please read the TITLE of the Thread next time you post.


----------



## VanIslander

Recruiting Centre: Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: AERE Officer
Trade Choice 2:  CELE Officer
Trade Choice 3:  Construction Engineering Officer (does this have a common abbreviation?)
Application Date: Feb, 2015
First Contact: Feb, 2015
CFAT/TSD: March 25 2015
Medical/Inverview: April 13 2015
Merit Listed: August 4 2015
Position Offered: August 11 2015 (AERE)
Sworn in: August 20 2015
BMOQ:  August 31 2015


----------



## MJLANT

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence Officer
Trade Choice 2: MP Officer
Trade Choice 3: Public Affairs Officer
Application Date: February 18, 2015
First Contact: March 16, 2015
CFAT : April 09, 2015 Passed

Changed my trades (Intelligence Officer is Closed and I do not have the background for the other 2)
Trade Choice 1: MARS Officer
Trade Choice 2: Signal Officer
Accepted for further processing: June 9th, 2015
Marine Officer Selection Test (MOST): June 25, 2015 Passed
Accepted for further processing: July 14th, 2015
Not accepted for further processing anymore: July 16th, 2015

Spoke to a recruiter to change from DEO to NCM STEP: July 21, 2015
Trade Choice: Marine Engineer
Marine Engineering Technician application at Marine Institute of St. John's: July 23, 2015
Accepted for further processing: 24 July 2015
Accepted at Marine Institute: 07 August, 2015 to start in September 
Interview: 29 July 2015 - Passed
Medical: 29 July 2015
Background/Security/Credit checks: Passed
Merit List: TBD
BMQ: Waiver to do it in Spring/Summer 2016


----------



## FortYorkRifleman

MJLANT said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Halifax
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Intelligence Officer
> Trade Choice 2: MP Officer
> Trade Choice 3: Public Affairs Officer
> Application Date: February 18, 2015
> First Contact: March 16, 2015
> CFAT : April 09, 2015 Passed
> 
> Changed my trades (Intelligence Officer is Closed and I do not have the background for the other 2)
> Trade Choice 1: MARS Officer
> Trade Choice 2: Signal Officer
> Accepted for further processing: June 9th, 2015
> Marine Officer Selection Test (MOST): June 25, 2015 Passed
> Accepted for further processing: July 14th, 2015
> Not accepted for further processing anymore: July 16th, 2015
> 
> Spoke to a recruiter to change from DEO to NCM STEP: July 21, 2015
> Trade Choice: Marine Engineer
> Marine Engineering Technician application at Marine Institute of St. John's: July 23, 2015
> Accepted for further processing: 24 July 2015
> Accepted at Marine Institute: 07 August, 2015 to start in September
> Interview: 29 July 2015 - Passed
> Medical: 29 July 2015
> Background/Security/Credit checks: Passed
> Merit List: TBD
> BMQ: Waiver to do it in Spring/Summer 2016



Good luck!


----------



## DAA

Valhrafn said:
			
		

> Also told that I should just pick one trade choice if that's what I really want, otherwise, if I get an offer and refuse, my file will be on hold for one year.



NO, that is NOT what happens!!!  If you have more than one occupation listed, it means that you are receptive to an offer of employment for each occupation listed and they are not necessarily given a preference (ie; they are pretty much treated equally).  If you refuse an offer of employment, that occupation will be "removed" from your occupation choices and you should/will remain on the Merit List for your other occupation choices.

It is, however, PREFERRED that you select ONLY one occupation!


----------



## dbarr078

UPDATE 

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade choice 1: Pilot
Trade choice 2: 
1Trade choice 3: 
Applied: December 16, 2014
Further processing: January 22, 2015
CFRC Contact: January 27, 2015
CFAT: March 11, 2015
Medical: April 30, 2015
Interview: April 30, 2015
Aircrew Selection: July 6-8, 2015
Merit listed: July 31, 2015
Position offered : August 21, 2015
Sworn in : January 07, 2015
BMOQ : January 18, 2015

Really happy, in total, it would of been 8 months from application to position offered 

One thing I learned through all the process, be on top of your things to get your file processed rapidly. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Charlo24

After more than a year, with frustrating delays, my application process have finally concluded. I've completed my medical and interview on june 23rd 2015, after that I had to send some important documents (birth certificate etc...) and everything was sent and completed (on my end) at the beginning of August. Now, i'm just waiting for my medical to be cleared by someone in Ottawa who handles all applications. I've just called today and they said they haven't made a decision. To get to the point, how long does it take for a medical to be cleared? After that, how long to be merit listed ? I understand there are many applicants who have applied before me and could possibly still be waiting, but i was told selection (for my trades) starts in august and i'm just getting a bit worried. Anyone else in the same boat here? 

PS: I apologize in advance if this question has already been asked as it could be very frustrating, I've been searching for a little over 45 minutes now and couldn't' find a thread specifically related to mine.


----------



## makingmelodies

I  am curious as to those people who have been applying for many many months. Does it really take THAT long (taking over a year) to actually get accepted into RMC? I am in Grade 12 and will be applying next month. Why does it take that long?


----------



## C-Aitchison

Update!

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Reserve
Unit: Royal Highland Fusiliers of Canada
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Applied: July 8, 2015
First contact: July 28, 2015
Fitness Test: August 26, 2015 - Passed
CFAT: 2012 (Passed) (Originally applied ROTP out of high school)
Medical: -
Merit Listed: -
Position offered: -
Enrollment/swearing in: -
BMQ: -


----------



## JJAM1990

makingmelodies said:
			
		

> I  am curious as to those people who have been applying for many many months. Does it really take THAT long (taking over a year) to actually get accepted into RMC? I am in Grade 12 and will be applying next month. Why does it take that long?




I am probably not the best person to answer this, but from reading many other post's from this forum, a lot of factors come into play when you are applying such as; your education, where you have lived, if you have a criminal record, and so on. Some guys can take up to 2 years because of complications and missed information on their applications. Others can take 2 months if everything checks out and things move smoothly. As its been stressed in other threads, there is just no time table for how long the process takes. Everyone has a different experience. The one thing I have taken from looking around the forum is that you must be very patient. Hope that helps answer your question.


----------



## holieee

Wee! Second time around.


Recruiting Center: Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Dental Tech
Trade Choice 2: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 3: Supply tech
Application Date: 10 Jun 2015 
First Contact: 10 Jun 2015
CFAT : 6 Dec 2012
Medical : 30 Jul 15
Interview: 5 Aug 15
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Swear In Ceremony: 
Basic Training: Recruit School By-Pass

Left for personal reasons, getting back in 'cause I miss it so. (Stockholm syndrome, I think )
Dental wanted to give me a conditional offer but post me to Borden and Valcartier, no thank you. Didn't want to stay dental anyway.

If anything, I think it's way harder waiting a second time around. Was told I will be merit listed very high once my security screening is done. It's even harder being a civilian contractor on base and waiting while I have DWAN access and like to torture myself by looking up QL3 dates and such.

First time took me 8 months from applying to starting basic. Let's see if this happens in record time.


----------



## mariomike

makingmelodies said:
			
		

> Why does it take that long?



This may help,

TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0


----------



## yourboat

Hello all

New to this forum. Applied to CAF about 2 months ago. Seems to be going quickly. Medical/interview is booked and they have been contacting references. Thought I would jump in the thread.


----------



## JackMerridrew

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (CEOTP)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: June, 2014
First Contact: August, 2014
CFAT: August 24, *2015*
Seneca: Ba of Aviation App: Approved, August 28, 2015
Medical: September 8, 2015
Interview: September 9, 2015
Aircrew Selection: 
Merit Listed:  
Position Offered:  
Swearing In:  
BMOQ: 

Patiently waiting for my interview currently.


----------



## Valhrafn

Got the call today at work.

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Applied: 23 July 2015
Medical: 24 February 2015
Interview: 11 August 2015
Merit Listed: -
Position Offered: Infantry Soldier, 1 September 2015
Enrolment/Swearing In: 9 September 2015
BMQ: 21 September 2015


----------



## Valhrafn

DAA said:
			
		

> NO, that is NOT what happens!!!  If you have more than one occupation listed, it means that you are receptive to an offer of employment for each occupation listed and they are not necessarily given a preference (ie; they are pretty much treated equally).  If you refuse an offer of employment, that occupation will be "removed" from your occupation choices and you should/will remain on the Merit List for your other occupation choices.
> 
> It is, however, PREFERRED that you select ONLY one occupation!


This was what my interviewer told me... ??? Could it have had something to do with me not being on a Merit List for any of my trade choices?


----------



## DAA

Valhrafn said:
			
		

> This was what my interviewer told me... ??? Could it have had something to do with me not being on a Merit List for any of my trade choices?



More than likely, an idle threat!


----------



## JJAM1990

Valhrafn said:
			
		

> Got the call today at work.
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
> Applied: 23 July 2015
> Medical: 24 February 2015
> Interview: 11 August 2015
> Merit Listed: -
> Position Offered: Infantry Soldier, 1 September 2015
> Enrolment/Swearing In: 9 September 2015
> BMQ: 21 September 2015



Congrats buddy! I'm still waiting patiently to hear something, but that's all I can do for now. Good luck with basic!


----------



## alpine87

Application process has gone pretty quickly so far, patient but excited for the next step.

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Vehicle Tech
Trade Choice 2: Firefighter
Trade Choice 3: Avionics Systems Tech
Applied: June 23, 2015
First contact: June 26, 2015
CFAT: July 27, 2015 (Received pass confirmation that day)
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Enrollment/swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## JJAM1990

UPDATE:

Received an offer today for Sonar Operator! Going to accept first thing in the morning and could not be more excited! Who else is starting Basic on Sept. 21st?

Recruiting Center: Calgary 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Naval Communications
Trade Choice 2: Aerospace Control Operator
Trade Choice 3: Sonar Operator
Application Date: July 6th, 2015 
First Contact: July 16th, 2015
CFAT : August 5th, 2015 (Passed)
Medical : August 18th, 2015
Interview: August 18th, 2015
Merit Listed: N/A
Position Offered: Sonar Operator
Swear In Ceremony: September 11th
Basic Training: September 21st, 2015


----------



## Stronghold

Position offered and scheduled for BMQ!!


----------



## Coldtoast2113

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: MP
Applied: August 1, 2014
CFAT: August 29 2014
Medical: October 31 2014
Interview: October 31 2014
Background Check: Passed
Merit Listed: January 2015
MPAC: completed
Position offered: Sept 10 2015
Swearing in: October 7 2015
BMQ: October 12 2015

Who else is leaving to start BMQ for the 12th??


----------



## Mr Lee

Coldtoast2113 I will be joining you for BMQ on October 12th!



Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: MP
Applied: January 2014
CFAT: February 2014
Medical: March 2015
Interview: March 2015
Background Check: Passed
MPAC: August 2015
Position offered: Sept 1 2015 (Infantry) I declined the offer, I wanted MP.
Position offered: Sept 10 2015 (MP)
Swearing in: Sept 30 2015
BMQ: October 12 2015


----------



## Stronghold

Mr Lee,  we're you my roomate?  Lol it's nick


----------



## Cliff2015

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
Regular/ Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Int Op 
Application Date: April 10, 2014
First Contact: April 14, 2014
CFAT: April 2011
Medical: April 27, 2015
Interview: April 27, 2015 (passed)
TSD: April 27, 2015
Merit Listed: 
Position offered: 
Swearing in: 
Days Since Start: 522
BMQ:


----------



## Bus Uncle

At long last. I have received the call.  

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular Force/Primary Reserve: Reserve
Officer/Non-Commissioned Member: Officer
Trade Choice: Armoured Officer
Applied: 2015-02-09
Contacted: 2015-02-12
FORCE: 2015-02-18
CFAT: 2015-03-16
Medical: 2015-06-08
Interview 1: 2015-06-15
Interview 2: 2015-06-30
Merit Listed: 2015-08-18
Enrollment: 2015-09-22
BMOQ: 2015-10-23

Duration: 256 Days

Hope to see you fine individuals at BMOQ.


----------



## Pushpin

I've been meaning to do this for awhile.

Recruiting Centre: Charlottetown, PEI
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Trade choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade choice 2: WFE Tech
Application Date: April 10, 2015
CFAT: May 26, 2015
Medical: June 11, 2015
Interview: June 11, 2015
Merit Listed: September 15, 2015
Position Offered:
BMQ Start Date:

Today is selection day for both my trade choices my career manager says I have a great file with a really competitive score so I'm feeling pretty nervous.


----------



## baconk2

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: AC op 
Application Date: 26-02-14
Documents Received: 07-03-14
1st Contact: 01-11-13
2nd Contact: 05-03-14
CFAT: 24-03-14 (PASSED)
Medical: 19-05-15 
  Medical Documents Submitted: 05-06-15
  Ottawa Approval: 22-06-15 
  Toronto Approval (AF#4): 23-07-15 
Interview: 19-05-15 (PASSED)
Reliability Screening: 31-08-15 (PASSED)
Merit Listed: 02-09-15 ??
Position offered: 21-09-15
Sworn in: 01-10-15
BMQ: 12-10-15

Duration: 573 days


----------



## ipokesnails

Recruiting Centre:  Victoria
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM

Trade Choice 1:  Aviation Systems Technician
Trade Choice 2:  Aircraft Structures Technician
Trade Choice 3:  Avionics Systems Technician

Applied:  June 10
Contacted:  June 17

CFAT:  July 15
Interview:  July 15
Medical:  July 15

Position Offered:  September 14  (AVS Tech)
Enrolment:  October 1
BMQ:  October 12


Everything feels like it happened so quickly... Exactly 4 months after I applied, I'll be on a plane heading out to St Jean!
I live a ferry and a 3 hour drive from Victoria, so the recruitment office scheduled me for 1-day processing.  The Captain who conducted my interview asked me to call him 3 weeks later for an update on my application process, but I never got through to him or got a response to my voice mails.
Regardless, I was offered a position 2 months after my test and interviews.

What a great Thanksgiving treat!


----------



## JoeDos

I figured I should update my Process considering it's been awhile. I did my interview update on the 19th of July, unfortunately the MCC deemed me unfit at that time to re-enroll because of my checkered work history, she told me to email her near the end of October as I will have been working for my place of employment for 6 months, to re-open my file.

Hopefully I won't have to wait too long for a medical update, the MCC told me I will likely be enrolled before BMQ in January, thankfully if that is the case I will complete Weekend BMQ before BMQ-L in the Summer. 

Recruiting Center: 39 SVC BN, Richmond
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Cook
Application Date: February 2015
First Contact: March 12, 2015
CFAT : Passed - February 25th, 2014
FORCE Test: June 2nd, 2015 - PASSED
Background Check: Completed!
Interview: July 19, 2015 - File put on hold until the end of October.
Medical: TBD
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## BinRat55

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> I figured I should update my Process considering it's been awhile. I did my interview update on the 19th of July, unfortunately the MCC deemed me unfit at that time to re-enroll because of my checkered work history, she told me to email her near the end of October as I will have been working for my place of employment for 6 months, to re-open my file.
> 
> Hopefully I won't have to wait too long for a medical update, the MCC told me I will likely be enrolled before BMQ in January, thankfully if that is the case I will complete Weekend BMQ before BMQ-L in the Summer.
> 
> Recruiting Center: 39 SVC BN, Richmond
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Cook
> Application Date: February 2015
> First Contact: March 12, 2015
> CFAT : Passed - February 25th, 2014
> FORCE Test: June 2nd, 2015 - PASSED
> Background Check: Completed!
> Interview: July 19, 2015 - File put on hold until the end of October.
> Medical: TBD
> Swear In Ceremony: TBD
> Basic Training: TBD



Just a curious question (I have family who may very well be in the same boat shortly...) about the "re-enrolling" and "checkered work history..."

Is this a thing? Can a MCC actually deem you unfit? And what entails a checkered work history at 20 years old? So much so that the military wants nothing to do with you until a bit later? I don't know of too many young people (I know there are a few, but...) who have a solid work background. I had 12 jobs within 3 years prior to enlisting. Is that considered checkered? Even for the '80s?

I guess what i'm asking is "Does one NEED a job to be considered for employment with the CAF?"


----------



## RMJOE

I have been waiting since March but if feels like 2 years. My goal is to provide comfort and clean air to people, so I thought why not do that for the men and woman in the CF. I will be taking a huge pay cut but my life is in the forces; I know that at age 33.
Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: RM Tech
Application Date: March 10, 2015
CFAT : April 10, 2015   passed! I was asked to be officer
Medical : June 10 2015 passed FORCE FITT
Interview: June 10 2015 passed
Security Screening Sept 2015
Merit listed: ?
Position Offered: ?
Swearing ceremony: ?
BMQ: ?


----------



## lp711

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> I figured I should update my Process considering it's been awhile. I did my interview update on the 19th of July, unfortunately the MCC deemed me unfit at that time to re-enroll because of my checkered work history, she told me to email her near the end of October as I will have been working for my place of employment for 6 months, to re-open my file.
> 
> Hopefully I won't have to wait too long for a medical update, the MCC told me I will likely be enrolled before BMQ in January, thankfully if that is the case I will complete Weekend BMQ before BMQ-L in the Summer.
> 
> Recruiting Center: 39 SVC BN, Richmond
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Cook
> Application Date: February 2015
> First Contact: March 12, 2015
> CFAT : Passed - February 25th, 2014
> FORCE Test: June 2nd, 2015 - PASSED
> Background Check: Completed!
> Interview: July 19, 2015 - File put on hold until the end of October.
> Medical: TBD
> Swear In Ceremony: TBD
> Basic Training: TBD



How often did you change jobs in the past may I ask?


----------



## SunFlower11

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Communicator Research Operator
Application Date:  21 Nov 2013 (2nd time: *23 Sept 2015*)
First Contact: 26 Nov 2013 (2nd time: *25 Sept 2015*)
CFAT : *11 Dec 2013* 
Medical : January 2013 _failed_ (2nd time: TBD)
Interview: 
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Swear In Ceremony: 
Basic Training:


----------



## Pushpin

Update:

Recruiting Centre: Charlottetown
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Trade 1: RMS Clerk
Trade 2: WFE Tech
Application date: April 10, 2015
CFAT: May 26, 2015
Medical: June 11, 2015
Interview: June 11, 2015
Merit Listed: September 15, 2015
Position Offered: RMS Clerk - Navy September 28, 2015
BMQ start date: October 26, 2015 (I have asked to defer until the new year; this has yet to be determined)


----------



## CmbtEng JD

CFRC: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular Force
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: Combat Engineer

Applied:  December 27, 2014
CFAT: Feb 24th 2015
Medical: September 29th 2015
Interview: September 29th 2015
Position offered: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Scarlett

Recruiting Centre: Calgary, transferred to Barrie 
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: WFE Tech
Applied: 6 August 2015
First Contact: 7 August 2015
CFAT: 30 September 2015
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrolment/Swearing In: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Mr.Mette90

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver, transferred to Regina
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineers
Applied: September 26 2013
First Contact: January 29 2014
CFAT: February 5th 2014
Interview: November 24th 2014
Medical: November 24th 2014
Merit Listed: October 2nd 2015
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment/Swearing in: TBD
BMQ begins: TBD


----------



## HNS

Recruiting Centre: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence Officer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 3: Armour Officer
First Applied: early-November 2013
First Contact: late-November 2013
CFAT: early-December 2013 (Passed)
*Informed that 3 trade choices were not hiring. Changed selection to Pilot.
Interview: mid-December 2013
Medical: mid-December 2013 (File sent to Ottawa - Notice of Failed Medical on February 21, 2014)
*Told by Ottawa to wait 1 year to re-apply.
Second Application: February 26, 2015
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence Officer
Trade Choice 2: Public Affairs Officer
Trade Choice 3: Infantry Officer
First Contact: early-March 2015
*Medical File sent to Ottawa at the end of March 2015
Medical Approval from Ottawa received: May 8, 2015
*Informed Intelligence Officer was no longer available. Moved second and third choices up to 1 and 2, and added MARS Officer as my third choice.
Written Communication Proficiency Test (WCPT) Scheduled: June 4, 2015 (Postponed as test was not yet received from the Public Service Commission).
Maritime Officer Selection Test (MOST): July 23, 2015 (Passed)
WCPT: July 29, 2015 (Passed)
Medical Update: August 13, 2015
Interview: August 13, 2015
Merit Listed: early-September 2015
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment/Swearing In: TBD
BMOQ: TBD


----------



## upiswhat

Application Date: July 2015
First Contact: August 16, 2015
CFAT: SepteSeptember2015
Medical: ? 
Interveiw: ?
Trades Applied For
1. Infantry
2. Combat Engineer 

After being very worried about my CFAT, it turns out I made all trades. However, during the drug screening I was very honest about my past use of weed. Despite onky using the drug once in August of 2015 and all thebother past use being in 2014. Due to this, I was told I would have to wait until August 2016 and re-apply, but that my CFAT score would stay.  I do accept full resposability for actions, and realize it was dumb choice .I have a couple of questions about my wait time. 
1. Is there anyway I can have this time reduced? 
2. Will already having my CFAT done make the process quicker the second time around? 
3. I feel I explained the frquency of my use very poorly during the interveiw after my CFAT, is there anyway I could re-explain myself to have the time reduced?  

Thank You to whoever can take the time to answer my questions. It will help ease my mind a little bit. 
God Bless


----------



## Vell

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVS
Application Date: October 2, 2013
First Contact: November 15, 2013
Aptitude Test: August 18, 2014
Medical: August 18, 2014 (expired)
Interview: August 18, 2014 (expired)
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
BMQ Begins:

More than two years in the recruitment system for a highly in demand trade all because of not one, but three separate computer glitches with my application (Japanese postal code caused the recruiting system to send my application to a black hole in Halifax for 4 months and also TWO failed security clearance checks because the automatic system would not accept my home address in Japan while my University address was in Canada while on exchange).

I applied when I was 32, I am now 34. I don't see myself getting in any time soon either since I need to redo my medical and interview due to both having expired. What a punch in the gut this has been. At least I am in much better shape now and my will to complete BMQ will be strong as I don't want this wait to have been in vain.


----------



## holieee

Update:

Recruiting Center: Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Dental Tech
Trade Choice 2: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 3: Supply tech
Application Date: 10 Jun 2015 
First Contact: 10 Jun 2015
CFAT : 6 Dec 2012
Medical : 30 Jul 15
Interview: 5 Aug 15
Merit Listed: 30 Sep 15
Position Offered: 
Swear In Ceremony: 
Basic Training: Recruit School by-pass

selections were on monday, so I'm hoping for an offer soon!


----------



## colewalkerfrommorris

Still waiting for the interview date confirmation   :-X Hopefully it comes soon. Originally applied for Infantry Officer in 2012 for Reserves.

Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence Operator
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: September 30 2015
First Contact: October 1 2015
CFAT : October 23 2012(Passed, Not sure if still valid?)
Medical : November 3 2015
Interview: November 3 2015
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## dwillich87

Waiting on the 4th to come...


----------



## messupdude

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Aviation Tech
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Applied: March 03 2015
First contact: March 23 2015
CFAT: May 05 2015 [PASSED NEXT DAY]
Interview: June 25 2015
Medical: July 7 2015
Merit Listed: Straight to Job Offer
Position offered: Oct 03 2015
Enrollment/swearing in: Oct 28 2015
BMQ: Nov 02 2015


----------



## soontobemp.cf

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVN Tech
Trade Choice 2: MP
Trade Choice 3: Vehicle Tech
Applied: Sept 2014
CFAT: Feb 2015
Medical: Sept 2015
Interview: Sept 2015
Background Check: Passed
MPAC: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## JackMerridrew

*Update*

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton -> Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (CEOTP)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: June, 2014
First Contact: August, 2014
CFAT: August 24, 2015
Seneca: Ba of Aviation App: Approved, August 28, 2015
Medical: September 8, 2015 
Interview: September 9, 2015 (Passed)
Aircrew Selection: 
Merit Listed:  
Position Offered:  
Swearing In:  
BMOQ: 

Just waiting for the RMO to say I am air fit.


----------



## Mr.Mette90

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver, transferred to Regina
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineers
Applied: September 26 2013
First Contact: January 29 2014
CFAT: February 5th 2014
Interview: November 24th 2014
Medical: November 24th 2014
Merit Listed: October 2nd 2015
Position Offered: October 13th 2015
Enrollment/Swearing in: October 28th 2015
BMQ begins: November 2nd 2015


Finally after two years the long wait is over.


----------



## runormal

djangovi said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone,
> I called the center today and they said they are still waiting for the OK from Borden to give me the dates of the medical examination and interview. And Borden would send the response after the selection dates. (They did my background Checking before my medical & interview since i lived another country)
> Now my question is: Does anyone know the selection dates for Officers in Aerospace Engineering or Aerospace Control?
> Thank you



There is a thread dedicated to selection dates

http://army.ca/forums/threads/112790.0.html

look/post there (check the past couple of pages)

cheers


----------



## djangovi

Thanks runormal....


----------



## HNS

Update: Received the call today!

Recruiting Centre: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence Officer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 3: Armour Officer
First Applied: early-November 2013
First Contact: late-November 2013
CFAT: early-December 2013 (Passed)
*Informed that 3 trade choices were not hiring. Changed selection to Pilot.
Interview: mid-December 2013
Medical: mid-December 2013 (File sent to Ottawa - Notice of Failed Medical on February 21, 2014)
*Told by Ottawa to wait 1 year to re-apply.
Second Application: February 26, 2015
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence Officer
Trade Choice 2: Public Affairs Officer
Trade Choice 3: Infantry Officer
First Contact: early-March 2015
*Medical File sent to Ottawa at the end of March 2015
Medical Approval from Ottawa received: May 8, 2015
*Informed Intelligence Officer was no longer available. Moved second and third choices up to 1 and 2, and added MARS Officer as my third choice.
Written Communication Proficiency Test (WCPT) Scheduled: June 4, 2015 (Postponed as test was not yet received from the Public Service Commission).
Maritime Officer Selection Test (MOST): July 23, 2015 (Passed)
WCPT: July 29, 2015 (Passed)
Medical Update: August 13, 2015
Interview: August 13, 2015
Merit Listed: early-September 2015
Position Offered: October 14, 2015 (Infantry Officer)
Enrollment/Swearing In: January 21, 2016
BMOQ: February 1, 2016

Simply awesome feeling after receiving the official notification.


----------



## NurseGirl2013

Got my offer yesterday for Nurse Officer, after being merit listed for over a year and a half!!  Start BMOQ Feb 1 2016.  See you there HNS!


----------



## Deleted member 89807

Hey guys

Just Woundering how much notice is normal between a position offered call and the start of bmq? What's the shortest notice anyone has received?


----------



## mariomike

Gsc023 said:
			
		

> Just Woundering how much notice is normal between a position offered call and the start of bmq? What's the shortest notice anyone has received?



This may give an indication,

Application Process Samples
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.4975.html


----------



## Alex93

Recruiting Centre: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Veh Tech
Trade Choice 2: Wpns Tech
Trade Choice 3: MSEOP
First Applied: 20 July 2015 - Re-applying 
CFAT: 17 Aug (Passed)
Waiver sent - 14 Oct 2015
Interview: TBD
Medical: TBD


----------



## ashley732

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa 
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Cook 
Applied: 6 June 2015
First Contact: 16 June  2015
CFAT: 09 July2015
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrolment/Swearing In: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## holieee

Recruiting Center: Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Dental Tech
Trade Choice 2: *RMS Clerk*
Trade Choice 3: Supply tech
Application Date: 10 Jun 2015
First Contact: 10 Jun 2015
CFAT : 6 Dec 2012
Medical : 30 Jul 15
Interview: 5 Aug 15
Merit Listed: 30 Sep 15
Position Offered: 23 Oct 15
Swear In Ceremony: 19 Nov 2015
Basic Training: Recruit School by-pass

Got RMS clerk Navy, wanted army, but I want to be posted to Esquimalt, so this helps.
Heading to Borden 30 Nov 2015. YAY


----------



## alal1357

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application Date: March 19, 2015
First (In-Person) Contact: April 2015
CFAT: July 2015
Interview: August 2015
Medical: August 2015
FORCE PT Test: September 30, 2015
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Swear In Ceremony:
BMQ:


----------



## Ilfri

Update to my previous post... Will be re-opening my file on November first to continue my process from there. Looking forward to the next steps.


----------



## Gunshark

alal1357 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Reserves
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Application Date: March 19, 2015
> First (In-Person) Contact: April 2015
> CFAT: July 2015
> Interview: August 2015
> Medical: August 2015
> FORCE PT Test: September 30, 2015
> Merit Listed:
> Position Offered:
> Swear In Ceremony:
> BMQ:



Looks like you may be starting Oct 30 BMQ? Have you been told anything?


----------



## leumasluls

Recruiting Center: Calgary, AB
Regular Force
NCM
Trade Choice 1: 00010 (Infantry)
Application Date: July 2015
First Contact: July 2015
CFAT: 24 August 2015
Medical: 27 October 2015
Interview: 27 October 2015
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A


----------



## llin_X

Recruiting Center: Quebec
Regular Force
NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVN
Trade Choice 2: ACS
Application Date: October 2014
CFAT: October 2014
Medical:  October 2015
Interview:  October 2015
Position Offered: Pending
BMQ: Pending

Apparently, both AVN and ACS are closed till next year


----------



## alal1357

Gunshark said:
			
		

> Looks like you may be starting Oct 30 BMQ? Have you been told anything?



I actually just received a call with a message today about getting onto the course starting this weekend. Will be returning the call tomorrow. 

Do you have any idea of when, approximately, the next BMQ course start days are in the year? It's just that this call has been really short notice and if I go through with it, I'll have to completely adjust my scheduled commitments for this weekend.


----------



## Gunshark

alal1357 said:
			
		

> I actually just received a call with a message today about getting onto the course starting this weekend. Will be returning the call tomorrow.
> 
> Do you have any idea of when, approximately, the next BMQ course start days are in the year? It's just that this call has been really short notice and if I go through with it, I'll have to completely adjust my scheduled commitments for this weekend.



As far as I know, Oct 30 is a part-time BMQ, and the next one would be a full-time one in the summer of 2016. Then again part-time in fall of 2016. I'd get on this one, otherwise you might be in for quite a wait. But check with your recruiter to make sure. And do it fast. It's already Wednesday and course starts in two days. You'd still need to get sworn in.


----------



## alal1357

Gunshark said:
			
		

> As far as I know, Oct 30 is a part-time BMQ, and the next one would be a full-time one in the summer of 2016. Then again part-time in fall of 2016. I'd get on this one, otherwise you might be in for quite a wait. But check with your recruiter to make sure. And do it fast. It's already Wednesday and course starts in two days. You'd still need to get sworn in.



Turns out I didn't make it onto the course this weekend. Hopefully I can get into the summer course or a *fingers crossed* course starting in the new year. 

All the best, Gunshark! Let me know how your first week goes!


----------



## Gunshark

alal1357 said:
			
		

> Turns out I didn't make it onto the course this weekend. Hopefully I can get into the summer course or a *fingers crossed* course starting in the new year.
> 
> All the best, Gunshark! Let me know how your first week goes!



Oh I see, that's alright, gives you more time to prepare.

Thanks! Feel free to PM me with any questions. Cheers.


----------



## azoute

Recruting Center: Montréal
Regular/Reserve: Réserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Spécialiste du renseignement - intelligence operator
Trade Choice 2: ---
Trade Choice 3: ---
First Contact with home unit: July 15, 2015
Online application Date: August 4, 2015
First Contact with recruiting center: September 18, 2015
CFAT completed: October 13, 2015
PT Test completed: October 22, 2015
Interview completed: October 26, 2015
Medical exam completed: October 26, 2015 (but I had to bring a paper and I did it on October 30, 2015)
Position Offered: 
Sworn in: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## highway7

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Ammunition Technician 
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Technician - Land
Trade Choice 3: Supply Technician 
Application Date: October 15, 2015
First Contact: October 28, 2015 
Aptitude Test: November 10, 2015 (Scheduled) 

Feels like the process is going really fast for me unlike others that wait months or even years to write the CFAT, so excited! If things stay at this pace maybe I can make it to BMQ before Summer or even Spring?  

On the website non of my 3 trades have the "in demand" star or the "Now Hiring" link, but another trade that I'm also interested in (Vehicle Technician - Land) has both. If I pass the CFAT for my trades + the Vehicle Tech Land trade and any other trades, will I be notified of my options? I don't want to wait for my 3 trade choices to open if I can take another open position ASAP 

Good luck everyone else!


----------



## Pwegman

Usually people don't wait for the CFAT , its more for the interview and medical exam where's the waiting period . But good thing for you if thing can move at a  good pace . 
And yes if you don't have a score high enough for you selected trade with your CFAT they're going to send you a list of trade that you qualify if its the case .

For your information:


			
				DAA said:
			
		

> 13 and 19 Oct.  Also, Wpns Tech is no longer available.


----------



## highway7

Thanks for the info Pwegman, I'm considering swapping Weapons Tech for Vehicle Tech if it's closed then, I'm going to ask my recruiter when I go write the CFAT


----------



## Mforbes

Recruting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: infantry
Trade Choice 2: engineer
Trade Choice 3: artillery
Application Date: july 01st 2015
First Contact: july 07th 2015
Med, aptitude completed : oct 20th 2015

Interview completed: oct 20th 2015
Position Offered: TBD
Basic Training Begins: TBD


----------



## raphbus19

*UPDATE*  

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Application Date: July 20, 2015
CFAT : July 29, 2015   passed!
Medical : November 12, 2015
Interview: November 12, 2015
CFAS : ?
Merit listed: ?
Position Offered: ?
Swearing ceremony: ?
BMOQ: ?


----------



## llin_X

Recruiting Center: Quebec
Regular Force
NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVN
Trade Choice 2: ACS
Application Date: October 2014
CFAT: October 2014
Medical:  October 2015
Interview:  October 2015
Merit listed: October 2015

Position Offered: Pending
BMQ: Pending

Have been merit listed last week. Where are you, my offer!  :tantrum:


----------



## raoufhakam

its been 21 months since i started my application!!!
at first was going pretty fast, finished interview, medical, CFAT and fitness in less than 2 months, then absolutely nothing for the past 18 months,  ???
been hearing the same thing over and over: "waiting for the Security Check" -i check with the Recruiting Ctr every month or so-
but i'm still positive  ;D 

Recruiting Centre: Army Reserve Recruiting Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: ACISS
Trade Choice 3: Med Tech
Application Date: Jan 31 2014
Documents Received: Feb 26 2014
First Contact: Mar 11 2014
CFAT: Mar 12 2014 -passed
Medical: Mar 24 2014
Interview: Mar 24 2014
1st  Fitness Test: Mar 25 2014 -passed
2nd Fitness Test: Aug 06 2015 -passed(1st one expired)
Security Clearance Interview: Oct 21 2015
Position offered:
Sworn in: 
BMQ:


----------



## opcougar

It could be because your trades of choice are all over the place i.e. Combat, Technical and Medical. I have to ask, how did you decided on these choices, and what is your educational background?



			
				raoufhakam said:
			
		

> its been 21 months since i started my application!!!
> at first was going pretty fast, finished interview, medical, CFAT and fitness in less than 2 months, then absolutely nothing for the past 18 months,  ???
> been hearing the same thing over and over: "waiting for the Security Check" -i check with the Recruiting Ctr every month or so-
> but i'm still positive  ;D
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Army Reserve Recruiting Halifax
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: ACISS
> Trade Choice 3: Med Tech
> Application Date: Jan 31 2014
> Documents Received: Feb 26 2014
> First Contact: Mar 11 2014
> CFAT: Mar 12 2014 -passed
> Medical: Mar 24 2014
> Interview: Mar 24 2014
> 1st  Fitness Test: Mar 25 2014 -passed
> 2nd Fitness Test: Aug 06 2015 -passed(1st one expired)
> Security Clearance Interview: Oct 21 2015
> Position offered:
> Sworn in:
> BMQ:


----------



## Scarlett

*UPDATE*

Recruiting Centre: Calgary, transferred to Barrie 
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: WFE Tech
Applied: 6 August 2015
First Contact: 7 August 2015
CFAT: 30 September 2015
Medical: 17 November 2015
Interview: 9 November 2015
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrolment/Swearing In: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## teamballerz

Recruting Center:  Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Vehicle tech
Trade Choice 2:  Artillery soldier 
Trade Choice 3 : Infantry soldier
CFAT completed : Aug 10 2015
Interview completed: September 9 2015
Medical Completed: September 11 2015
Merit Listed:  week of October 26th 2015 I believe 
Position offered: TBD
Enrollment/swearing in: TBD 
BMQ: TBD


----------



## geodan

UPDATE

Recruiting Centre: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer 
Application Date: January, 2014
First Contact: January, 2014
CFAT: February 14, 2014
Reliability check: May 2014
Medical: June 17, 2014
Interview: June 17, 2014
Reliability check (update): May 2015
CFAT (redo): July 06, 2015
Medical (update): August 11, 2015
Interview (update): August 06, 2015
Merit Listed: August 12, 2015
Position Offered: November 10, 2015
Sworn in: January 12, 2016


----------



## Bamcam

geodan said:
			
		

> UPDATE
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
> Application Date: January, 2014
> First Contact: January, 2014
> CFAT: February 14, 2014
> Reliability check: May 2014
> Medical: June 17, 2014
> Interview: June 17, 2014
> Reliability check (update): May 2015
> CFAT (redo): July 06, 2015
> Medical (update): August 11, 2015
> Interview (update): August 06, 2015
> Merit Listed: August 12, 2015
> Position Offered: November 10, 2015
> Sworn in: January 12, 2016



Congratulations geodan! 
I will be attending the same BMOQ in January. Infantry Officer as well.


----------



## llin_X

And final update  

Recruiting Center: Quebec
Regular Force
NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVN
Trade Choice 2: ACS
Application Date: October 2014
CFAT: October 2014
Medical:  October 2015
Interview:  October 2015
Merit listed: October 2015
BMQ: January 2016


----------



## teamballerz

Final update 

Recruting Center:  Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Vehicle tech
Trade Choice 2:  Artillery soldier 
Trade Choice 3 : Infantry soldier
CFAT completed : Aug 10 2015
Interview completed: September 9 2015
Medical Completed: September 11 2015
Merit Listed:  week of October 26th 2015 I believe 
Position offered:  Vehicle  tech
Enrollment/swearing in:  January  5th 
BMQ: January  11


----------



## highway7

^^^ Congrats guys, great way to start off the new year 

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Ammunition Technician
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Technician - Land
Trade Choice 3: Vehicle Technician - SWITCHED 
Application Date: October 15, 2015
First Contact: October 28, 2015
CFAT / TSD: November 17, 2015 - Passed! 

Now we play the waiting game...


----------



## xshafted

Final Update as of November 12, 2015
Re-enrolling applicant.

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Vehicle Technician
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Technician
Trade Choice 3:
CFAT: Completed sometime in 2010 (No need for another test)
Interview: 2 Interviews completed since 2012
Medical: 2 Medicals completed since 2012
Personality Test: Completed April 25, 2013
Merit Listed: October, 2015 
Position Offered: November 12, 2015 (Vehicle Technician)
Enrollment/Swearing In: January 6th, 2016
BMQ: January 11, 2016


----------



## Lena

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: CELE
Trade Choice 2: Pilot
Trade Choice 3: ACSO
First Applied: Feb 27, 2015
First Contact: March 2015
CFAT: April 23 2015
Interview & Medical: June 30 2015
Informed that Pilot and ACSO were not possible due to eye muscle issue.
Changed in Sept to:
Trade Choice 1: CELE
Trade Choice 2: Signals Officer
Trade Choice 3: EME
Update Interview: Late September 2015
Merit Listed: October 2, 2015
Position Offered: November 16, 2015 (Signals Officer)
Enrollment/Swearing In: January 26, 2016
BMOQ: February 1, 2016


----------



## jamesw

Recruiting Centre: Halifax
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Vehicle Tech.
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soldier
Applied: October 31, 2015
First Contact: November 6th, 2015
CFAT: November 26th, 2015
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrolment/Swearing In: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo

Little bit of an update after a 9 month hold because of my bankruptcy my file is now reopened and processing just waiting for a new medical and interview.


----------



## Pwegman

After 1 year of waiting and file reopening - was closed for 1 year because of marijuanna usage, .... got the confirmation today that everything is done and finally on the merit list . just Wait for THE call . Even was told that im very competitive and shouldnt be long before i get it **cross finger** 

Recruting Center: Quebec
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Trade Choice 2: infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 3 : Combat Engineer
Application Date: October 05, 2014
First Contact: October 16, 2014
CFAT completed :November 17, 2014 ( Success!! )
Interview completed:November 4th 2015 (Success!! )
Medical Completed:November 10th 2015 (Success!!)
Merit Listed: November 30th 2015
Position offered: TBD
Enrollment/swearing in: TBD 
BMQ: TBD


----------



## jamesw

good luck pwegman. im hoping my process goes smoothly. but knowing me and my bad luck (hit a deer with a motorcycle) it will be bumpy lol


----------



## elite1342

Hi everybody,
My process was completed pretty quickly, only took 3 months. 
Good luck to everyone still in the process!  :subbies:


----------



## Rofltropter

Just providing this here. I just did my CFAT and was so close to qualifying for officer so I am going to take the CFAT again in 3 months and hopefully get accepted for next year!

Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Signals Officer
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence Officer
Trade Choice 3: Air Combat Systems Officer
Application Date: October 4th
First Contact: October 6th
Aptitude completed:Oct 8th (Failed for Officer, hopefully retaking in March)


----------



## Fluff

Make sure to study hard, there is a large difference between reaching the minimum and being competitive. Talk to the recruiting centre and see if they can tell you which section of the CFAT you need the most work on, unless you already know. Also one trap I almost fell into was thinking since my math was weak I would focus purely on studying math, to only realize last minute that I had not even looked at spatial awareness. So focus your studying but do not focus on one section to such a high extent that your other sections studying suffers.

Good luck!


----------



## Rofltropter

I know exactly what I "Biffed" in the CFAT. I was studying the spacial and the language way more than the math (the irony here) and completely forgot half the stuff in math. I just underestimated this test and I should be able to ace it the next go around. Hopefully If I ace it the next go around I might still have a chance of being accepted for this January's BMOQ.


----------



## mariomike

Rofltropter said:
			
		

> I was studying the spacial and the language way more than the math (the irony here) and completely forgot half the stuff in math.



This may help for your next attempt,

aptitude mathematics  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/121196.0

Mathematics applying/within the Forces.
https://army.ca/forums/threads/96404.0

?MATH?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/109763.0

"what type of math is on the aptitude test?":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/106898.0

"Math questions on the test":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30895.0/nowap.html

"CFAT Math Problem Solving":  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/91357.0

"Not the best at math..":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/107441.0

"CFAT Math + other question":  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/80466.0

"How does one 'relearn' math?":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26449.0

"I suck at math (CFAT worries)":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/65081.0

"If you need help in Math for the CFAT":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/60947.0/nowap.html


----------



## Angus6369

That's awesome that you were processed so quick! I am hoping to hear before Christmas...


----------



## Rofltropter

Does anybody know if I still have a chance to be accepted to RMC for next year if I write my CFAT in late March-Early April?


----------



## Pwegman

Last Update !! Finally after 1 year of struggling got my offer today !!!   :subbies:

Recruting Center: Quebec
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Trade Choice 2: infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 3 : Combat Engineer
Application Date: October 05, 2014
First Contact: October 16, 2014
CFAT completed :November 17, 2014 ( Success!! )
Interview completed:November 4th 2015 (Success!! )
Medical Completed:November 10th 2015 (Success!!)
Merit Listed: November 30th 2015
Position offered: December 8th ( ACISS )
Enrollment/swearing in: January 27th 2016
BMQ: February 8th 2016


----------



## JackMerridrew

*Update*

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton -> Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (CEOTP)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: June, 2014
First Contact: August, 2014
CFAT: August 24, 2015
Seneca: Ba of Aviation App: Approved, August 28, 2015
Medical: September 8, 2015 
Interview: September 9, 2015 
Aircrew Medical Files Handed In: Sept. 14, 2015
Medical Files Received By Ottawa: Oct. 13, 2015
Initial Air Factor Awarded: Dec. 8, 2015
Aircrew Selection: 
Merit Listed:  
Position Offered:  
Swearing In:  
BMOQ: 


Looks like Ill be going for CFASC in the new year. Equally excited and nervous.


----------



## colewalkerfrommorris

UPDATE:
Well it looks like I hit the holiday season :gottree:, as I'm waiting a month for an interview/medical, but that is still quite speedy! Big thanks to CFRC Winnipeg and how helpful they have been!

Also congrats Pwegman!

Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence Operator
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: September 30 2015
First Contact: October 1 2015
CFAT : October 23 2012
Placement Test: November 17 2015
Medical : January 7 2015
Interview: January 7 2015
Swearing In : TBA
Merit Listed : TBA
Position Offered: TBA
BMQ : TBA



			
				colewalkerfrommorris said:
			
		

> Still waiting for the interview date confirmation   :-X Hopefully it comes soon. Originally applied for Infantry Officer in 2012 for Reserves.
> 
> Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
> Trade Choice 2: Intelligence Operator
> Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: September 30 2015
> First Contact: October 1 2015
> CFAT : October 23 2012(Passed, Not sure if still valid?)
> Medical : November 3 2015
> Interview: November 3 2015
> Swear In Ceremony: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> Basic Training: TBD


----------



## 8384698669

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Signal Officer
Application Date: August 11, 2015
First Contact: August 13, 2015
CFAT: August 27, 2015 (Passed)
Interview: October 27, 2015 (Passed)
Medical: November 4, 2015
   - Visual Acuity Form Received by Recruiter: November 9, 2015
Merit List: November 25, 2015
Position Offered (email): December 11, 2015
Swear In Ceremony: January 26, 2015


----------



## JoeDos

colewalkerfrommorris said:
			
		

> UPDATE:
> Well it looks like I hit the holiday season :gottree:, as I'm waiting a month for an interview/medical, but that is still quite speedy! Big thanks to CFRC Winnipeg and how helpful they have been!
> 
> Also congrats Pwegman!
> 
> Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
> Trade Choice 2: Intelligence Operator
> Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: September 30 2015
> First Contact: October 1 2015
> CFAT : October 23 2012
> Placement Test: November 17 2015
> Medical : January 7 2015
> Interview: January 7 2015
> Swearing In : TBA
> Merit Listed : TBA
> Position Offered: TBA
> BMQ : TBA



Nice, at least you have a scheduled date! My background checks are currently in the works, but I know my credit check was done 11/27 so I am hoping they're done soon, and I hear something before the CFRC is closed for the holidays. 

Good luck with the rest of your process!


----------



## brewski5000

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence
Applied: 10 April 2015
First Contact: 28 April 2015
CFAT: 11 August 2015 - 'Extremely Competitive'
Background Check: 10 November 2015 - Good to go
References Checked: 12 November 2015
Medical: 25 November 2015 - Passed
Interview: 25 November 2015 - Passed
Supplementary Med Forms Submitted: 8 December 2015
ACS: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrolment/Swearing In: TBD
BMOQ: TBD

Hoping for ACS in the next couple months, and then enrolment maybe early in the new fiscal year. That'd be sweet.


----------



## stormrider

First time posting here but I've been reading posts since I started the recruitment process 4 months ago. I got the call last wednesday and I was ecstatic. Anyway, here goes in case this can help someone:

Recruiting Centre: Quebec city
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Officer (EME)
Trade Choice 2: Signal Officer
Applied : ~ 2 September 2015
First Contact: 11 September 2015
CFAT: 29 September 2015 - Passed for both trades
Medical: 27 October 2015 - Passed
Interview: 27 October 2015 - Passed
Position Offered: 9 December 2015 - Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Officer (EME)
Enrolment/Swearing In: 13 January 2016
BMOQ: 18 January 2016


----------



## jamesw

got more emails this morning. interview and medical in the new year...one step closer


Recruiting Centre: Halifax
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Vehicle Tech.
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soldier
Applied: October 31, 2015
First Contact: November 6th, 2015
CFAT: November 26th, 2015
Medical: January 11th, 2016
Interview: January 11th, 2016
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrolment/Swearing In: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## alpine87

Application process has gone pretty quickly so far, patient but excited for the next step.

After my references were called, a month later I received an email saying my application was approved for further processing for one or more of my occupational choices. Medical and Interview dates to be set soon.

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Vehicle Tech
Trade Choice 2: Firefighter
Trade Choice 3: Avionics Systems Tech
Applied: June 23, 2015
First contact: June 26, 2015
CFAT: July 27, 2015 (Received pass confirmation that day)
References Called: November, 2015 (Received email that application approved for 1 or more occupational choices)
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Enrollment/swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## reinvented

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Applied: December 1, 2014
First Contact: December 3, 2014
CFAT: February 26, 2015
Interview: June 15, 2015
Medical: June 18, 2015
Aircrew Selection: November 2, 2015 
Merit Listed: December 2015
Position Offered: TBD
Enrolment/Swearing In: TBD
BMOQ: TBD

Any other pilots on the merit list waiting for a call?


----------



## 1000plateaus

Recently found out I've been placed on the merit list. I found all the posts here helpful, so I thought I'd add my details. 6.5 months from first contact and the only thing that slowed me down was having to arrange for my visual acuity forms from my LASIK surgeon. 

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: 
Applied : 11 May 2015
First Contact: 12 May 2015
CFAT: 4 June 2015
MOST: 3 July 2015
Medical: 26 August 2015
           Visual Acuity forms returned to med tech: 7 September 2015
Interview: 26 August 2015
Merit List: ~ 1 December 2015
Position Offered: TBD
Enrolment/Swearing In: TBD
BMOQ: TBD


----------



## ottawa87

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice #1: Infantry 
Applied: October 19th, 2015
First Contact: October 20th, 2015
CFAT: November 10th, 2015
Interview: January 14th, 2015
Medical: January 14th, 2015
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment/Swear In: TBD
BMQ Begins: TBD


----------



## JoeDos

Forgot to update this. But my background check I was told was completed just before Christmas, and now it's just waiting for a medical and interview scheduled date.


Recruiting Center: New Westminster 
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Cook
Application Date: February 2015
First Contact: March 2015
CFAT : January 2014
Background Check : Complete
Medical Update: Awaiting...
Interview: Awaiting...
Position Offered: Awaiting...
Swear In Ceremony: Awaiting...
Basic Training: Awaiting...


----------



## bolero

Finally in after 1 yr and 5 months! 


Recruiting Centre: Montréal
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Water, fuels, environmental tech
Trade Choice 2: Electronic, optronic tech
Trade Choice 3: Aerospace telecommunications and information systems tech
Applied: July, 2014
First contact:  August, 2014
CFAT: 2008 
Medical: August 2015
Interview: January 2015
Merit Listed: ?? (they did'nt tell me)
Position offered: Aerospace telecommunications and information systems tech 
Enrollment/swearing in: 19 January 2016
BMQ: 23 January 2016


----------



## Screwby

Recruiting Center: New Westminster
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: Infantry 
Applied: October 10th, 2015
First Contact: October 16th, 2015
CFAT: 2008
Interview: January 19th, 2015
Medical: January 19th, 2015
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment/Swear In: TBD
BMQ Begins: TBD


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo

after a long wait I was told my file is with scheduling to book my medical and interview


Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application: July 17 2014
First Contact: Aug 26 2014
CFAT: CFAt Bypass
TSD: Sept 30 2014 Passed
Medical: 22 Jan 2015 Passed
Interview: March 10 2015
Put on hold March 10 2015
Reopened Nov 25 2015
File in scheduling for second med/interview: 07 Jan 2016
2nd Medical: TBD
2nd Interview: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
BMQ: By Pass for prior service


----------



## kerr2320

Recruiting Centre: Calgary, transferred to Hamilton 
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Firefighter
Trade Choice 2: Infantry Soldier
Applied: May 2015
First Contact: May 2015
CFAT/TSD: June 2015
Medical: December 2015
Interview: December 2015
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrolment/Swearing In: TBD
BMQ: Recruit School Bypass


----------



## Poacher434

I've seen notive ranging from a few months to a few days.
Depends on positions available to the regiment or unit and positions offered. There is also the variable of names being withdrawn from course and new names submitted.
Not to mention the dreaded course cancellation.


----------



## sarahsmom

I had 10 days from swearing in to BMQ.
I want to say I had 3 weeks from my offer phone call until BMQ, but i honestly don't remember.
This was for Reg F.
PRes will likely be very different.


----------



## Vell

After more than 2 YEARS (about 28 months) FINALLY MERIT LISTED! It has been a long haul, but the end is within sight now.

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVS
Application Date: October 2, 2013
First Contact: November 15, 2013
Aptitude Test: August 18, 2014
Medical: 2014/AU/18 (expired) 2015/DE/02 (retest)
Interview: 2014/AU/18 (expired) 2015/DE/02 (retest)
Merit Listed: January 2016
Position Offered: 
Enrollment/Swear in:
BMQ Begins:


----------



## walter071

hello hope this is right spot

first contact 2015-11-12

Recruting Center:  victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:  infantry soldier
Trade Choice 2:   
Trade Choice 3 : 
CFAT completed : date tbd
Interview completed: date tbd
Medical Completed: tbd
Merit Listed:  tbd 
Position offered:  tbd
Enrollment/swearing in:  tbd 
BMQ: tbd


----------



## RS2015

Update, it has been a good journey and I am looking forward to hearing something soon.

Background and security checks underway.


----------



## Adam2326b

Recruting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:  Mobile Support Equipment Operator
Trade Choice 2:  infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 3 :  Artillery Soldier
Application submitted: Nov 23, 2015
First Contact: Nov 30, 2015
CFAT completed : 2005 (completed and passed when I applied in high school)
TSD Completed: Completed Jan 08, 2016
Interview completed: date tbd
Medical Completed: tbd
Merit Listed:  tbd 
Position offered:  tbd
Enrollment/swearing in:  tbd 
BMQ: tbd


----------



## alpine87

Application process has gone pretty quickly so far, patient but excited for the next step.

After my references were called, a month later I received an email saying my application was approved for further processing for one or more of my occupational choices. Medical and Interview dates to be set soon.

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Vehicle Tech
Trade Choice 2: Avionics Systems Tech
Trade Choice 3: Firefighter
Applied: June 23, 2015
First contact: June 26, 2015
CFAT: July 27, 2015 (Received pass confirmation that day)
References Called: November, 2015 (Received email that application approved for 1 or more occupational choices)
Medical: January 11th, 2016
Interview: January 25th, 2016
Merit Listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Enrollment/swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## RS2015

Update, it has been a good journey and I am looking forward to hearing something soon.

Background and security checks underway.


----------



## Okanagan Guy

Well I'm finally Merit Listed... And selection for my trade was yesterday...  :nod:


----------



## Vell

THE WAIT FINALLY ENDS! My perseverance has paid off. 2 years, 3 months and 11 days (833 days total) after my application to the Canadian forces began, I have finally been given an offer! On February 15th, 2016 I will be off to Quebec to begin my training as a member of the Canadian Armed Forces and then as an ATIS technician. It was a long haul but everything only really begins now.

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVS
Trade Choice 2: ATIS
Application Date: October 2, 2013
First Contact: November 15, 2013
Aptitude Test: August 18, 2014
Medical: 2014/AU/18 (expired) 2015/DE/02 (retest)
Interview: 2014/AU/18 (expired) 2015/DE/02 (retest)
Merit Listed: January 2016
Position Offered: ATIS
Enrollment/Swear in: TBD
BMQ Begins: February 15, 2016


----------



## Okanagan Guy

3.5 years after the online application... Job offer came today!  ;D


----------



## Okanagan Guy

3.5 years after the online application... Job offer came today!  ;D

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
NCM
Trade 1: AESOP
Trade 2: ACOP
Applied: Oct 2012
CFAT: May, 2013 
Medical: Oct 08, 2013 
Interview: Oct 08, 2013
-----------------------------
Changed Trades 2015 
Trade choice 1: Infantry 
Trade choice 2: Armoured Solder 
Trade Choice 3:Combat Engineer
Medical: Oct 013, 2015 UPDATED
Interview: Oct 13, 2015 UPDATED
RS Status: Granted Nov 2015
Merit Listed: Jan 11, 2016
Offer Date: Jan 15, 2016 Infantryman 
Swear In: Feb 03, 2016
BMQ: Feb 15, 2016


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application: July 17 2014
First Contact: Aug 26 2014
CFAT: CFAt Bypass
TSD: Sept 30 2014 Passed
Medical: 22 Jan 2015 Passed
Interview: March 10 2015
Put on hold March 10 2015
Reopened Nov 25 2015
File in scheduling for second med/interview: 07 Jan 2016
PLAR returned Skilled ACISS: 15 Jan 2016
2nd Medical: TBD
2nd Interview: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
BMQ: By Pass for prior service


----------



## azoute

Recruting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence operator
Trade Choice 2: ---
Trade Choice 3: ---
Online application Date: August 4, 2015
First Contact: September 18, 2015
CFAT: October 13, 2015
PT Test: October 22, 2015
Interview: October 26, 2015
Medical exam: October 26, 2015 (but I had to bring a paper and did it on October 30, 2015)
Merit list: January 15, 2015
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application: July 17 2014
First Contact: Aug 26 2014
CFAT: CFAt Bypass
TSD: Sept 30 2014 Passed
Medical: 22 Jan 2015 Passed
Interview: March 10 2015
Put on hold March 10 2015
Reopened Nov 25 2015
File in scheduling for second med/interview: 07 Jan 2016
PLAR returned Skilled ACISS: 15 Jan 2016
2nd Medical: 03 Feb 2016
2nd Interview: 03 Feb 2016
Position offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
BMQ: By Pass for prior service


----------



## JoeDos

Received my medical and interview dates! 

Recruiting Center: New Westminster
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Cook
Application Date: February 2015
First Contact: March 2015
CFAT : January 2014
Background Check : Completed
Interview: January 27th, 2016
Medical Update: February 9th, 2016
Position Offered: Awaiting...
Swear In Ceremony: Awaiting...
Basic Training: Awaiting...


----------



## sheilainthevalley

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Aerospace Control
Trade Choice 3: Intelligence
Online Application: 25 May 2015
First Contact: 1 June 2015
CFAT: 29 June 2015
Application placed on hold 21 October 2015
Withdrew DEO application and switched to NCM application end of 29 October 2015

Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 2: Supply Tech
Medical: 12 Jan 2016
Interview: 12 Jan 2016
Position offered: RMS Clerk, 20 Jan 2016
Swearing in: 16 Feb 2016
BMQ: 29 Feb 2016

Can't wait for the adventure to begin. I'm leaving behind a great job at NPF so the transition is bittersweet but, no question, worth it in the long run. Hope to see some of you in St Jean!


----------



## TakeMeBack15

sheilainthevalley said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot
> Trade Choice 2: Aerospace Control
> Trade Choice 3: Intelligence
> Online Application: 25 May 2015
> First Contact: 1 June 2015
> CFAT: 29 June 2015
> Application placed on hold 21 October 2015
> Withdrew DEO application and switched to NCM application end of 29 October 2015
> 
> Trade Choice 1: RMS Clerk
> Trade Choice 2: Supply Tech
> Medical: 12 Jan 2016
> Interview: 12 Jan 2016
> Position offered: RMS Clerk, 20 Jan 2016
> Swearing in: 16 Feb 2016
> BMQ: 29 Feb 2016
> 
> Can't wait for the adventure to begin. I'm leaving behind a great job at NPF so the transition is bittersweet but, no question, worth it in the long run. Hope to see some of you in St Jean!



What made you withdraw your DEO application?


----------



## sheilainthevalley

TakeMeBack15 said:
			
		

> What made you withdraw your DEO application?



PM incoming


----------



## Gunshark

sheilainthevalley said:
			
		

> PM incoming



Oh, oh! I wanted to know too! ;D


----------



## F_Freeman

Sixteen days after my CFAT and still haven't heard from them yet.




Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/ NCM: NCM
Trade Choice #1: Electrical Technician
Trade Choice #2: Electrical Distribution Technician
Trade Choice #3: Aerospace Telecommunication & Information Systems Technician
Applied: November 29, 2015
First Contact: November 30, 2015
CFAT: January 8, 2015
Interview: 
Medical: 
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment/ Swear In: 
BMQ Begins:


----------



## DAA

F_Freeman said:
			
		

> Sixteen days after my CFAT and still haven't heard from them yet.



Check your Junk Mail/SPAM Folders "online" and it could very well be sitting there.


----------



## JoeDos

Recruiting Center: New Westminster
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Cook
Application Date: February 2015
First Contact: March 2015
CFAT : January 2014
Background Check : Completed
Interview: Found eligible, and can continue on with processing! 
Medical Update: February 9th, 2016
Position Offered: Awaiting...
Swear In Ceremony: Awaiting...
Basic Training: Awaiting...


----------



## F_Freeman

Hello good evening everyone!

Anyone here who did there CFAT last January 8, 2016. Wanna share the development of your application.
Thanks!


----------



## a60

Recruiting Center: Charlottetown, PE
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Artillery 
Trade Choice 3: Firefighter
Application Date: November 3rd, 2015
First Contact: November 5th, 2015
CFAT : November 19th, 2015
Background Check : 
Interview: Passed December 4th
Medical Update: December 4th
Position Offered: Awaiting...
Swear In Ceremony: Awaiting...
Basic Training: Awaiting...


----------



## JackMerridrew

*Update*

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton -> Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (CEOTP)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: June, 2014
First Contact: August, 2014
CFAT: August 24, 2015
Seneca: Ba of Aviation App: Approved, August 28, 2015
Medical: September 8, 2015 
Interview: September 9, 2015 
Aircrew Medical Files Handed In: Sept. 14, 2015
Medical Files Received By Ottawa: Oct. 13, 2015
Initial Air Factor Awarded: Dec. 8, 2015
Aircrew Selection: February 15, 2015
Merit Listed:  
Position Offered:  
Swearing In:  
BMOQ: 

Here's hoping for a pass at aircrew!


----------



## F_Freeman

Thanks DAA, so i dropped by the other day at CFRC-Ottawa to follow-up my application. Because I lived outside Canada within the 10 years, I was told they need to perform a Security Clearance Pre-assessment. The file manager said I have to wait may be 2-6 months, I'm hoping it wouldn't take that long. Hope it helps with some guys who are wondering regarding their application.




			
				DAA said:
			
		

> Check your Junk Mail/SPAM Folders "online" and it could very well be sitting there.


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Online Application: July 17 2014
First Contact: Aug 26 2014
CFAT: CFAt Bypass
TSD: Sept 30 2014 Passed
Medical: 22 Jan 2015 Passed
Interview: March 10 2015
Put on hold March 10 2015
Reopened Nov 25 2015
File in scheduling for second med/interview: 07 Jan 2016
PLAR returned Skilled ACISS: 15 Jan 2016
2nd Medical: 03 Feb 2016 Passed
2nd Interview: 03 Feb 2016 Passed
Merit listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
BMQ: By Pass for prior service


----------



## DAA

F_Freeman said:
			
		

> Thanks DAA, so i dropped by the other day at CFRC-Ottawa to follow-up my application. Because I lived outside Canada within the 10 years, I was told they need to perform a Security Clearance Pre-assessment. The file manager said I have to wait may be 2-6 months, I'm hoping it wouldn't take that long. Hope it helps with some guys who are wondering regarding their application.



You're currently subject to the initial aspects of the "Pre-Assessment" and this is where they review the information you provided and decide whether or not you need a "full" Pre-Sec done.  The initial Pre-Assessment takes 2-3 weeks but if they indicate that a full Pre-Assessment is required, then that portion can take anywhere from 2-18 months depending on the countries involved.

Good luck and check back with your CFRC in about 3 weeks for an update.


----------



## F_Freeman

DAA said:
			
		

> You're currently subject to the initial aspects of the "Pre-Assessment" and this is where they review the information you provided and decide whether or not you need a "full" Pre-Sec done.  The initial Pre-Assessment takes 2-3 weeks but if they indicate that a full Pre-Assessment is required, then that portion can take anywhere from 2-18 months depending on the countries involved.
> 
> Good luck and check back with your CFRC in about 3 weeks for an update.



Thank you for the timely advice   DAA! I already have my calendar marked. But in my opinion they wouldn't need to do the full pre-sec, because in my application my previous country is one of the allies of Canada plus I do not have any immediate family outside Canada and no criminal charges at all.

But still who knows, we'll see how fast/SLOW they process it. I will update this in 3-4 weeks or if I receive any update sooner.


----------



## JoeDos

Completed my medical this morning, apparently it was still valid so the Sergeant just put medically fit back in the computer. Now I play the final waiting game. 

Recruiting Center: New Westminster
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Cook
Application Date: February 2015
First Contact: March 2015
CFAT : January 2014
Background Check : Completed
Interview: Passed! 
Medical Update: Medically fit! 
Position Offered: Awaiting...
Swear In Ceremony: Awaiting...
Basic Training: Awaiting...


----------



## BlueAngels14

The Sergeant at CRFC Hamilton told me back in October last year that I'll have to email him in April this year to re-open my application. Woke up to a decent surprise this morning when I checked my email. He informed me that he re-opened up my file as we’re nearing 1 Apr 2016. Here's my journey so far:

Recruitment Centre: Hamilton
Regular: DEO
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: ACSO
Trade choice 3: Artillery 
Applied: May 31st, 2015 (online)
Further processing: June 1st, 2015 (email)
CFRC Contact: June 2nd, 2015
CFAT: June 4th, 2015 - Passed
Interview: June 17th, 2015 - Passed
Medical: June 22nd, 2015 - V4 disqualified   
New trade choice: MARS
MOST: July 3rd, 2015 - Passed
Background Check: In progress
Re-interview: 
Re-medical:
Merit Listed: 
Position offered:
Swearing in:
BMOQ:


----------



## alpine87

I'm thrilled to say the long wait is over and I have accepted an offer for Vehicle Tech!

The whole process took about 8 months from start to finish. There were gaps in time where it felt like nothing was happening, this is normal, if you are in the same position that I was in just keep phoning in every couple of weeks or month or so and politely speak with the recruiters and ask them what step your application is at.

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Vehicle Tech
Trade Choice 2: Avionics Systems Tech
Trade Choice 3: Firefighter
Applied: June 23, 2015
First contact: June 26, 2015
CFAT: July 27, 2015 (Received pass confirmation that day)
References Called: November, 2015 (Received email that application approved for 1 or more occupational choices)
Medical: January 11th, 2016
Interview: January 25th, 2016
Merit Listed: --
Position offered: February 12th
Enrollment/swearing in: February 24th
BMQ: February 29th


----------



## Ced.bri.3

Recruiting Centre: Québec
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Artillery Soldier
Trade Choice 3: Infantry Solider
Applied: December 1st 2015
First contact: December 10th 2015
CFAT: January 11th 2016
References Called: --
Medical: February 18th, 2016
Interview: February 15th, 2016
Merit Listed: --
Position offered: --
Enrollment/swearing in: --
BMQ: --


----------



## runormal

Ced.bri.3 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Québec
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: Artillery Soldier
> Trade Choice 3: Infantry Solider
> Applied: December 1st 2015
> First contact: December 10th 2015
> CFAT: January 11th 2016
> References Called: --
> Medical: February 18th, 2016
> Interview: February 15th, 2016
> Merit Listed: --
> Position offered: --
> Enrollment/swearing in: --
> BMQ: --



That is aboslutely insanse! 

Bonne chance avec votre entrevue!


----------



## nbnurse

Recruiting Centre: Moncton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice 1: Nursing officer
Applied: March 2015
First contact: April 2015
CFAT: June 2015
PLAR completed: August 2015
Application on hold: October 2015
Medical: January 2016
Interview: January 2016
References Called: February 2016
Merit Listed: --
Position offered: --
Enrollment/swearing in: --
BMQ: --


----------



## JoeDos

My wait is over, and I have been given a second chance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    ;D Received my offer this morning! 

Recruiting Center: New Westminster
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Cook
Application Date: February 2015
First Contact: March 2015
CFAT : January 2014
Background Check : Completed
Interview: Passed! 
Medical Update: Medically fit! 
Position Offered: February 16, 2016
Swear In Ceremony: February 23, 2016
Basic Training: Awaiting...


----------



## Dab22

Wow that was fast!

Recruting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Crewman
Trade Choice 2: ACIS
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: September 19th 2015
First Contact: September 22nd 2015
Fitness Test: October 9th 2015
CFAT: November 15th 2015
Medical/Interview completed: January 27th 2016
Position Offered: February 15th 2016
Sworn In: February 17th 2016
Basic Training Begins: Summer


----------



## Colta

Another kick at the can after having to close my file. Submitting the preliminary paperwork today and then hopefully just a short wait before being picked up for an interview and medical. 

Recruiting Centre: Fredericton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Vehicle Tech
Trade Choice 2: Supply Tech
Applied: 5 Feb 2016
First contact: 12 Feb 2016
CFAT: Bypass
References Called: --
Medical: 
Interview:
Merit Listed: --
Position offered: --
Enrollment/swearing in: --
BMQ: --


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo

Back ground checks came back fully complete (Which is rare apparently) and my file has been submitted higher for Merit listing..  Hoping an offer comes next week or so 



Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Online Application: July 17 2014
First Contact: Aug 26 2014
CFAT: CFAt Bypass
TSD: Sept 30 2014 Passed
Medical: 22 Jan 2015 Passed
Interview: March 10 2015
PLAR returned Skilled ACISS: 15 Jan 2016
2nd Medical: 03 Feb 2016 passed 
2nd Interview: 03 Feb 2016 Passed
Merit Listed: 19 Feb 2016
Position offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD


----------



## marinemech

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Fredericton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 00129
Trade Choice 2: 00168
Trade Choice 3: 00367
Applied: 06 Jan 16
First Contact: 26 Jan 16
CFAT: Bypass
Medical: Pending
Interview: Pending 
Merit Listed: Pending 
Position Offered:  Pending
Enrolment/Swearing In:  Pending
BMQ: Pending


----------



## tbendubois

Recruting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Signals
Online application Date: November 19th, 2015
First Contact: December 2nd, 2015 (All booked, had to email back in January - got response in two days)
CFAT: TBD
PT Test: TBD
Interview: February 20th, 2016 (approved)
Medical exam: TBD
Merit list: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Sworn in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Respectyouall

Recruting Center: Regina
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Vehicle Tech
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Jan2/16
First Contact: Jan15/16
Med, aptitude and
Interview completed: Feb2/16
Passed cfat extremely high so my RC did everything same day!
Merit Listed: Tbd
Position Offered: Tbd
Basic Training Begins: Tbd
Hope to hear quick never been so passionate about anything in my life.


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo

Was told I would hear from the recruiting center within the week and am in the final stage

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Online Application: July 17 2014
First Contact: Aug 26 2014
CFAT: CFAt Bypass
TSD: Sept 30 2014 Passed
Medical: 22 Jan 2015 Passed
Interview: March 10 2015
PLAR returned Skilled ACISS: 15 Jan 2016
2nd Medical: 03 Feb 2016 passed 
2nd Interview: 03 Feb 2016 Passed
Merit Listed: 19 Feb 2016
Position offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD


----------



## ACW78

Hello everyone!

        I'm surprised at how quickly the process went! Time just flew by! Alot of my friends told me to set goals and strive to achieve them, aswell as always thinking positively. And I think that helped the time go by. Hope my experience can help someone in some way. 

Recruiting Centre: London 
Reg./Res.: Regular force
Officer/ncm: NCM 
Trade: Crewman 
Online application: November 2015
First contact: December 2015
CFAT: January 2016
Medical: February 2016
Interview: February 2016
Background check: January 2016
Merit listed: unknown 
Position offered: February 23 2016
Swearing in: March 1 2016
BMQ: March 14 2016


----------



## kerr2320

Recruiting Centre: Calgary, transferred to Hamilton 
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Firefighter
Trade Choice 2: Infantry Soldier
Applied: May 2015
First Contact: May 2015
CFAT/TSD: June 2015
Medical: December 2015
Interview: December 2015
Merit Listed: Beginning of February
Position Offered: Infantry Soldier, February 24th, 2016
Enrolment/Swearing In: March 2nd, 2016
BMQ: Recruit School Bypass
DP1: Meaford, March 17th, 2016

Finally got my job offer yesterday, off to Meaford March 17th, 2016. Anyone else?   :cold:


----------



## azoute

Update! So the process took 7 months for me! I'm so excited to start training!

Recruting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence operator
Trade Choice 2: ---
Trade Choice 3: ---
Online application: August 4, 2015
First Contact: September 18, 2015
CFAT: October 13, 2015
PT Test: October 22, 2015
Interview: October 26, 2015
Medical exam: October 26, 2015 (but I brought a paper on October 30, 2015)
Merit list: January 15, 2016
Sworn in: March 1st, 2016
BMQ: Full-time - spring or summer 2016


----------



## mraemedic

Got the offer today, off to BMQ in two weeks!


----------



## Chowder2016

I had less than three weeks from when i accepted the offer and start BMQ, i got the offer on  February 23rd and head to St Jean on the 12th of march


----------



## BlueAngels14

Looks like things are starting to move again! [ Just got scheduled for my interview and medical.

Recruitment Centre: Hamilton
Regular: DEO
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: ACSO
Trade choice 3: Artillery 
Applied: May 31st, 2015 (online)
Further processing: June 1st, 2015 (email)
CFRC Contact: June 2nd, 2015
CFAT: June 4th, 2015 - Passed
Interview: June 17th, 2015 - Passed
Medical: June 22nd, 2015 - V4 disqualified   
New trade choice: MARS
MOST: July 3rd, 2015 - Passed
Background Check: In progress
Re-interview: March 7th, 2016
Re-medical: March 24th, 2016
Merit Listed: 
Position offered:
Swearing in:
BMOQ:


----------



## brewski5000

Update:

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: ACSO
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence
Trade Choice 3: Pilot
Online application: 10 April 2015
First Contact: 28 April 2015
CFAT: 11 August 2015
Background Check: 10 November 2015
References Checked: 12 November 2015
Medical: 25 November 2015
Interview: 25 November 2015
Supplementary Med Forms Submitted: 8 December 2015
ACS: 25-27 January 2016
Merit Listed: 29 February 2016
Position Offered: TBD
Enrolment/Swearing In: TBD
BMOQ: TBD


----------



## yscho88

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: CELE
Trade Choice 2: AERE
Trade Choice 3: SIGS
Online application: 01 Nov 2015
First Contact: 03 Nov 2015
CFAT: 09 Dec 2015 (was initially set-up for 19 Nov but had to delay for my personal reason)
Background Check: ???
References Checked: ???
Interview: 20 Jan 2016
Medical: 27 Jan 2016
Supplementary Med Forms Submitted: 27 Jan 2016
Merit Listed: 26 February 2016
Position Offered: 03 Mar 2016 (Signal Officer)
Enrolment/Swearing In: 30 Mar 2016
BMOQ: 23 May 2016


----------



## jet281

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Reserve (switched in December 2015)
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured Soldier 
Online application: March 16th, 2015
First contact: April 15th, 2015
CFAT: May 13th, 2015
PT Test: January 26th, 2016
Medical: February 16th, 2016
Interview: February 18th, 2016
Supplementary Med Forms Submitted: March 3rd, 2016
Merit Listed:
Enrollment/Swearing in:
BMQ reserve:


----------



## brewski5000

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: ACSO
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence
Trade Choice 3: Pilot
Online application: 10 April 2015
First Contact: 28 April 2015
CFAT: 11 August 2015
Background Check: 10 November 2015
References Checked: 12 November 2015
Medical: 25 November 2015
Interview: 25 November 2015
Supplementary Med Forms Submitted: 8 December 2015
ACS: 25-27 January 2016
Merit Listed: 29 February 2016
Position Offered: Intelligence (RCAF), 3 March 2016
Enrolment/Swearing In: 23 March 2016
BMOQ: 23 May 2016


----------



## Scarlett

brewski5000 said:
			
		

> Medical: 25 November 2015
> Supplementary Med Forms Submitted: 8 December 2015
> Merit Listed: 29 February 2016





			
				yscho88 said:
			
		

> Medical: 27 Jan 2016
> Supplementary Med Forms Submitted: 27 Jan 2016
> Merit Listed: 26 February 2016



Congratulations on the offers. 

It would appear by those medical processing times that DEO applicants are priority, at the moment, for the May BMOQ. Hence the delay for the rest of us, which is fine with me. Progress is progress.


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo

Got my offer this morning waiting on more info


Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Online Application: July 17 2014
First Contact: Aug 26 2014
CFAT: CFAt Bypass
TSD: Sept 30 2014 Passed
Medical: 22 Jan 2015 Passed
Interview: March 10 2015
PLAR returned Skilled ACISS: 15 Jan 2016
2nd Medical: 03 Feb 2016 passed 
2nd Interview: 03 Feb 2016 Passed
Merit Listed: 19 Feb 2016
Position offered: 08 March 2016 ACISS Ottawa
Swearing in: TBD


----------



## Mirin

Recruiting Centre: London
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer, DEO

Trade Choice 1: Construction Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 2: EME
Trade Choice 1: Marine Systems Engineering Officer

Applied: April 4, 2015
CFAT: May 14, 2015
Medical: July 8, 2015
Interview: July 8, 2015

Merit Listed: Aug. 2015
Position offered: Marine Systems Engineering Officer
BMOQ: May 23, 2016


----------



## OldCrow937

RE-JOINING ( Same trade 00115 as a skilled Applicant )

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Nesop 115
Online Application: 25th Nov 2015
First Contact: 26th Nov 2015
CFAT: CFAT Bypass
Medical: Medical Bypass ( previous medical was still valid / skipped processing in Ottawa ) 
Interview: 27 Jan 2016
Merit Listed: 25 Feb 2016
Position offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD


----------



## ArmedAndUseless

Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Crewman
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: August 31st, 2015 
First Contact: September 2nd, 2015
Med, aptitude completed : Med scheduled for next month, aptitude March 12th, 2016 
PT Test completed: Not scheduled yet
Interview completed: Scheduled for next month
Position Offered: Pending on results of interview, medical, and fitness test
Basic Training Begins: Pending on results of interview, medical, and fitness test


----------



## Colta

Recruiting Centre: Fredericton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Vehicle Tech
Applied: Feb. 25th, 2015
Further processing: March 13, 2015
First Contact: March 26th, 2015
Passed in Initial Papers: April 1, 2015
CFAT: Passed 2013
Received Old Med Files: April 21rst... waiting on email for phase 2 (interview and medical)
Emailed for Phase 2 : May 6th, 2015
Medical: June 3rd, 2015 - PASSED... Didn't need any med forms filled out! So happy about that!
Interview: June 3rd, 2015 - PASSED
Re-Enrolment Waiver: APPROVED! 19 June 2015
Closed File - Aug 2015
Re-opened File - 5 Feb 2016
Merit Listed - March 2016
Position Offered - 10 March 2016
Enrollment/Swearing in - 31 March 2016
BMQ - 18 April 2016 (Flying out 16 April 2016)

All in all that's my timeline. I had some issues with my reliability screening in Aug 2015, hence closing my file. I worked to rectify the issue from then until I opened my file back up in Feb and now I'm heading to BMQ in April. Couldn't be happier if I tried.  ;D


----------



## Respectyouall

Update
Recruting Center: Regina
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Vehicle Tech
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Jan2/16
First Contact: Jan15/16
Med, aptitude and
Interview completed: Feb2/16
Background check:mar8/16
Med fit declared:mar10/16
Merit Listed: mar14/16
Position Offered: Tbd
Basic Training Begins: tbd


----------



## BlueAngels14

Background check is finally completed. On the other hand, my original medical appointment has been cancelled and now pushed back.

Recruitment Centre: Hamilton
Regular: DEO
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: ACSO
Trade choice 3: Artillery 
Applied: May 31st, 2015 (online)
Further processing: June 1st, 2015 (email)
CFRC Contact: June 2nd, 2015
CFAT: June 4th, 2015 - Passed
Interview: June 17th, 2015 - Passed
Medical: June 22nd, 2015 - V4 disqualified   
New trade choice: MARS
MOST: July 3rd, 2015 - Passed
Background Check: March 16th - Completed
Re-interview: March 7th, 2016 - Passed
Re-medical: April 7th, 2016
Merit Listed: 
Position offered:
Swearing in:
BMOQ:


----------



## OldCrow937

RE-JOINING ( Same trade 00115 as a skilled Applicant )

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Nesop 115
Online Application: 25th Nov 2015
First Contact: 26th Nov 2015
CFAT: CFAT Bypass
Medical: Medical Bypass ( previous medical was still valid / skipped processing in Ottawa ) 
Interview: 27 Jan 2016
Merit Listed: 25 Feb 2016
Position offered: 16 March 2016
Swearing in: March 31 2016
Report to unit : 20 April 2016


Super happy things went this fast !!!


----------



## N.E.D.

Hey everyone, first post. I just completed my medical and interview earlier today. I still need some documents for my medical, but the captain who interviewed me said that my educational background, experience and CFAT results make me quite competitive for EO Tech. On a side note, I didn't expect the staff to be so friendly, a pleasant surprise!


----------



## hungryhobbit

Recruiting Centre: Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence
Trade Choice 2: Logistics
Trade Choice 3: 
Online application: 11 August 2015
First Contact: 11 September 2015
CFAT: 6 January 2016 - passed

Put on temporary hold: 26 January 2016

Changed trade choices: 17 March 2016
Trade Choice 1: AEC
Trade Choice 2: ACSO
Trade Choice 3: Logistics
Medical: not booked yet
Interview: not booked yet
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment/Swearing In:
BMOQ:


----------



## kellar16

Hoping this processes quickly! I've never wanted a job more than now. At 20 years old with a welding ticket I hope I get in quick!!


Recruiting Centre: Winnipeg
Reg./Res.: Regular force
Officer/ncm: NCM 
Trade 1: MAT Tech
Trade 2: EGS Tech
Online application: September 2015
First contact: November 2015
CFAT: October 2015 (did not score high enough)
CFAT #2: February 23rd 2016 (passed for both trades) 
Medical: February 23rd 2016
Interview: February 23rd 2016
Background/security check: March 2016
Merit listed: tbd
Position offered: Tbd
Swearing in: Tbd
BMQ: Tbd


----------



## Ocean33

Hi all, posting my progress....


----------



## Scarlett

Never thought my PLAR would be finished before my medical was approved. Four months and still waiting on medical approval. 

Recruiting Centre: Calgary, transferred to Barrie 
Regular/ Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: WFE Tech 
Applied: 6 August 2015 
First Contact: 7 August 2015 
CFAT: 30 September 2015 
Interview: 9 November 2015 
Medical: 17 November 2015 
PLAR Started: 06 January 2016 
PLAR Returned: 17 March 2016
Merit Listed: TBD 
Position Offered: TBD 
Enrolment/Swearing In: TBD 
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Katielily

Hopefully I won't have to wait too much longer. 

Recruiting Centre: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Logisitics
Trade Choice 2: Maritime Surface and Sub-Surface Officer
First Applied: Oct 24, 2015
First Contacted: Nov 5, 2015
CFAT: Nov 23, 2015
MARS MOST: Jan 14, 2016
Interview & Medical: Feb 11, 2016
Supplementary Medical Forms Submitted: Feb 11, 2016
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrolment/Swearing In: 
BMOQ:


----------



## nbnurse

Update!
Am now on the merit list!
Recruiting Centre: Moncton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice 1: Nursing officer
Applied: March 2015
First contact: April 2015
CFAT: June 2015
PLAR completed: August 2015
Application on hold: October 2015
Medical: January 2016
Interview: January 2016
References Called: February 2016
Merit Listed: March 2016
Position offered: --
Enrollment/swearing in: --
BMQ: --


----------



## CharlieSierra

Just got my dates for medical/interview! 

Recruting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Med Tech
Application Date: Jan, 2016
First Contact: Jan 15, 2016
CFAT: Feb 9, 2016
Interview & Medical: April 5, 2016
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrolment/Swearing In: 
BMOQ:


----------



## reaman

I just got an appointment date for both my medical and interview! There was a miscommunication after writing the aptitude test that is why its taken a bit long but the ball is finally on the roll!


----------



## idontunderstandhipsters

CFRC: Edmonton 
Reg/reserve: Regular
Applied: Nov 3/15
Trade: EGS tech, plumbing & heating tech and combat engineering NCM
Heard back with CFAT date: Nov 5th/15
CFAT: Dec 4th, forgot my birth certificate at home like a dummy 
CFAT Feb 11/16 - passed for combat engineering 
Called my references: March 14th/16
Interview + Medical: March 22nd/16 
Medical paperwork turned in: Tomorrow, March 23rd/16
Merit listed: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
Basic: TBD


----------



## crossbear

After receiving notice of an application intake hold in October 2015, things are in swing again.

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer, DEO
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Application Date: 16 February 2015
First Contact:  01 April 2015
CFAT: 20 May 2015
Interview: 24 March 2016
Medical: 24 March 2016
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Swear In Ceremony:
BMOQ:


----------



## DAA

crossbear said:
			
		

> After receiving notice of an application intake hold in October 2015, things are in swing again.



How do you know this?  Did they send you an email or something?


----------



## BlueAngels14

DAA said:
			
		

> How do you know this?  Did they send you an email or something?



Yes I received the same notice via email with an attached letter on October 21st, 2015. It was from the R3 Intake Manager stating: 

"Thank you for your interest in the Canadian Armed Forces as a 

future career. Your Application is on hold temporarily since 

your choice of occupation(s) is not being processed at the 

moment."


----------



## acn

Hi guy,
I have been merit listed for medical technician trade for the past 2 months. Is it reasonable? I'm a bit concerned because although I have a master degree in molecular biology, I don't have any paramedic training. When I chose my trade, I was not told I had to have prior paramedic training in order to be eligible. I checked on the Canadian forces website and they are hiring medical technicians for direct entry only, meaning people with a paramedic degrees, I assume. 
Is that the reason why my admission is being delayed? 
Thank you for any clarification on this.
I hope this is the right place for this post, otherwise, I apologise in anticipation to admin for any mess I may have caused.


----------



## mariomike

acn said:
			
		

> Hi guy,
> I have been merit listed for medical technician trade for the past 2 months. Is it reasonable?





			
				acn said:
			
		

> Is that the reason why my admission is being delayed?



For your Merit List questions see,

The Merit List Mega Thread of Questions  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/12776.0
10 pages.



			
				acn said:
			
		

> I'm a bit concerned because although I have a master degree in molecular biology, I don't have any paramedic training. When I chose my trade, I was not told I had to have prior paramedic training in order to be eligible. I checked on the Canadian forces website and they are hiring medical technicians for direct entry only, meaning people with a paramedic degrees, I assume.



You can ask your Med Tech hiring questions here,

Medical Technician - Unskilled, Semi-skilled, Skilled Application  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/81858.0
5 pages.

Or with _your other post_,

Med Tech hiring question,
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/118114/post-1419867.html#msg1419867
Reply #15



			
				acn said:
			
		

> I hope this is the right place for this post,



This thread is for Application Process Samples.


----------



## acn

Thank you.


----------



## mariomike

acn said:
			
		

> Thank you.



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## Supgee3

Ive been waiting a long time to get in. Anyone else on merit list for avn tech? Just waiting for new positions to open up with the new budget.

Recruiting Centre: Halifax-Victoria- Halifax (Moved back and forth a bit)

Regular/ Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Avn Tech Semi skilled
Trade Choice 2: Avs Tech Unskilled
Applied: April 2014
First Contact: May 2014
CFAT: June 2014
Interview: August 2014 expired
Medical: August 2014 Unfit
2nd Interview: Sept 2015
2nd Medical: Sept 2015 fit
PLAR Startedecember 2015
PLAR Returned: January 2016 
Merit Listed: January 2016
Position Offered: TBD 
Enrolment/Swearing In: TBD 
BMQ: TBD


----------



## DAA

acn said:
			
		

> Hi guy,
> I have been merit listed for medical technician trade for the past 2 months. Is it reasonable? I'm a bit concerned because although I have a master degree in molecular biology, I don't have any paramedic training. When I chose my trade, I was not told I had to have prior paramedic training in order to be eligible. I checked on the Canadian forces website and they are hiring medical technicians for direct entry only, meaning people with a paramedic degrees, I assume.
> Is that the reason why my admission is being delayed?
> Thank you for any clarification on this.
> I hope this is the right place for this post, otherwise, I apologise in anticipation to admin for any mess I may have caused.



Med Tech only hires twice a year.  Chances are, you may have missed the last round of selections.


----------



## krimynal

It is now Official , my new application is off !!! Let's cross our fingers and hope it won't take too long !!! I definetly need to go back  Can't stand selling RV's anymore haha !


Recruiting Centre: Quebec City
Regular/ Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: AVN Techn
Trade Choice 2 : ATIS Tech
Applied: 29 March 2016
First Contact: TBD
CFAT: TBD
Interview: TBD 
Medical: TBD
PLAR Started: TBD 
PLAR Returned: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD 
Position Offered: TBD 
Enrolment/Swearing In: TBD 
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Scarlett

Finally on the merit list!

Recruiting Centre: Calgary, transferred to Barrie 
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: WFE Tech
Applied: 6 August 2015
First Contact: 7 August 2015
CFAT: 30 September 2015
Interview: 9 November 2015
Medical: 17 November 2015
PLAR Started: 06 January 2016
PLAR Returned: 17 March 2016
Merit Listed: March 2016
Position Offered: TBD
Enrolment/Swearing In: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## F_Freeman

A little info of my application:

January 8 2016 - Took the CFAT and received an email after 3 hours I passed
February 12 2016 - References contacted ( they just called one)
February 15-19 2016 - Former employers contacted
February 23 2016 - Basic checks are done as per my file manager
February 24 2016 - Received an email that I need to go through Full Sec- Clearance,
February 24 2016 - Also received email to fillip Security Clearance form (very long sheet)
February 26 2016 - Security Clearance Form submitted in person
March 29 2016 - Received an email that my Full Clearance Checks are in
March 31 2016 - I received an email from my recruiting centre:

"""Good day,

You are required to be at the Recruiting Centre, 66 Slater Street in Ottawa, for your Pre-Security Interview on 28 APR 2016 at 0930hrs. Please respect the following instructions: 1) For your interview dress is business casual and 2) Fill out and bring the attached forms with a signature in blue ink.

Please read up on your trade choices and entry plan. Your appointment is for approximately 30 minutes.

If you do not show up to your appointment, your file will be closed.""""

1.
Now I am confused, is it going to be both the job interview and pre-security interview?
Also they wanted another forms which I already handed them the first time, but anyway I just finished filling it up just for in-case they still need it.
2.After this interview, what is next? Medical?

Anyone who is able to explain my application as what you can see! In addition, they did not follow the application stages in the site forces.ca.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## DAA

You haven't had the Pre-Security Clearance processing done yet.  All you have completed so far, is the "Pre-Assessment" paperwork to determine whether or not you will need a "full-blown" Pre-Security Clearance done.  You must be interviewed prior to this requirement being submitted.


----------



## mariomike

F_Freeman said:
			
		

> 1.Now I am confused, is it going to be both the job interview and pre-security interview?
> Also they wanted another forms which I already handed them the first time, but anyway I just finished filling it up just for in-case they still need it.
> 2.After this interview, what is next? Medical?
> 
> Anyone who is able to explain my application as what you can see! In addition, they did not follow the application stages in the site forces.ca.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys.



F_Freeman, have you considered using "A Thread for those special people who don't know meaning of "Samples" " for your questions about your application process?  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/115636.700


----------



## Respectyouall

Update
Recruting Center: Regina
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Vehicle Tech
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Jan2/16
First Contact: Jan15/16
Med, aptitude and
Interview completed: Feb2/16
Background check:mar8/16
Med fit declared:mar10/16
Merit Listed: mar14/16
Position Offered: apr4/16
Basic Training Begins: may2/16


----------



## bscriber

Recruiting Center: Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM:     DEO
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Control Operator
Trade Choice 2: MARS Officer
Trade Choice 3: Intelligence Officer
Application Date: July 9, 2015
First Contact: July 10, 2015
CFAT: August 5, 2015 Passed
Medical : March 29, 2016
Interview completed: March 29, 2016
Background :
Merit listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment :
Basic Training Begins:

Outstanding medical paperwork from LASIK submitted today.  Still waiting for background chk to clear (held a secret security clearance in the government before, so there shouldn't be a major issue).  Biggest obstacle right now is awaiting a call for ACS testing for the AEC position.  My interviewer said he would try to have it scheduled within the next month, but to call  back in May if I haven't heard anything.

Heard from CFRC Kingston, they are going to book my test and will give me the date by end of day, if all works well!


----------



## krimynal

*** Update ***

Recruiting Centre: Quebec City
Regular/ Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: AVN Techn
Trade Choice 2 : ATIS Tech
Applied: 29 March 2016
First Contact: 01 April 2016
CFAT: 21 April 2016 ( the personality test didn't exist back when I did the CFAT )
Interview: TBD 
Medical: TBD
PLAR Started: TBD 
PLAR Returned: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD 
Position Offered: TBD 
Enrolment/Swearing In: TBD 
BMQ: TBD


----------



## idontunderstandhipsters

****Update****I got merit listed! I called my file manager two weeks after my medical (Today) and she said I was merit listed right after my medical apparently but they don't usually tell people because they're usually waiting for additional info (background checks, etc) but my references/background stuff was done before my medical/interview for some reason. She said I should have an offer in the next couple days apparently. 


CFRC: Edmonton
Reg/reserve: Regular
Applied: Nov 3/15
Trade: EGS tech, plumbing & heating tech and combat engineering NCM
Heard back with CFAT date: Nov 5th/15
CFAT: Dec 4th, forgot my birth certificate at home like a dummy
CFAT Feb 11/16 - passed for combat engineering
Called my references: March 14th/16
Interview + Medical: March 22nd/16
Medical paperwork turned in: Tomorrow, March 23rd/16
Merit listed: March 28th? Sometime before April 6th. Yayayayay.
Swearing in: TBD
Basic: TBD


----------



## yourboat

It has been a while since I've updated my status. Hoping I hear something soon!

Recruiting Centre: London
Regular/ Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade choice 1: MARS
Trade choice 2: Aerospace Control
Trade choice 3: Intelligence
Applied: 30 June 2015
CFRC Contact: 6 July 2015
CFAT written: 23 July 2015 --PASSED--
Medical: 15 Sept 2015 --PASSED--
Interview: 15 Sept 2015 --PASSED--
Background Check: --COMPLETE--
MOST: 4 Nov 2015 -- PASSED
Aircrew Selection: 9 Mar 2016 -- PASSED
Merit Listed: I think so
Position offered: --
Swearing in: --
BMOQ: --


----------



## BlueAngels14

Update: Just finished my medical today and was declared fit by the Med Tech. However, I'm required to submit a "Medical Information for Recruitment - General" form for my dislocated right shoulder from two years ago. It's is to be filled out by my family doctor and handed back in within 30 days before my file can be sent off to Ottawa.

Recruitment Centre: Hamilton
Regular: DEO
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: ACSO
Trade choice 3: Artillery 
Applied: May 31st, 2015 (online)
Further processing: June 1st, 2015 (email)
CFRC Contact: June 2nd, 2015
CFAT: June 4th, 2015 - Passed
Interview: June 17th, 2015 - Passed
Medical: June 22nd, 2015 - V4 disqualified   
New trade choice: MARS
MOST: July 3rd, 2015 - Passed
Re-interview: March 7th, 2016 - Passed
Background Check: March 16th, 2016 - Completed
Re-medical: April 7th, 2016 - Declared fit
Merit Listed: 
Position offered:
Swearing in:
BMOQ:


----------



## ashley732

Can't believe I got my offer so excited for this experience 




Recruiting Centre: Ottawa 
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Cook 
Applied: 6 June 2015
First Contact: 16 June  2015
CFAT: 09 July2015
Medical: Febuary 22nd 
Interview: Febuary 22nd
Merit Listed: Last week of math 
Position Offered: April 7
Enrolment/Swearing In: April 26th 
BMQ: May 2nd


----------



## Scarlett

The wait is over!

Recruiting Centre: Calgary, transferred to Barrie 
Regular/ Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: WFE Tech 
Applied: 6 August 2015 
First Contact: 7 August 2015 
CFAT: 30 September 2015 
Interview: 9 November 2015 
Medical: 17 November 2015 
PLAR Started: 06 January 2016 
PLAR Returned: 17 March 2016 
Merit Listed: March 2016 
Position Offered: 8 April 2016 
Enrolment/Swearing In: 19 April 2016 
BMQ: 6 June 2016


----------



## VeggerEgger

Hi everyone! Just had a quick question. So I logged on to the recruitment website to check my application status and this is what it says

Application Status

Interview Scheduled Date
Medical Examination Scheduled Date
CFAT (Aptitude Test) Scheduled Date
Physical Fitness Test Scheduled Date
Enhanced Reliability Submission Date
Merit List Date

Does this mean I've been merit listed then?? If anyone has any experience using the online application status tool and has an idea as to what it means it would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## mariomike

VeggerEgger said:
			
		

> Does this mean I've been merit listed then??



To get on the Merit List, you first must pass CFAT etc.

You can check here to see how long to takes to get on the Merit List,

Application Process Samples  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.5075.html

You can read and ask Merit List questions here, 

The Merit List Mega Thread of Questions  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/12776.0
10 pages.


----------



## VeggerEgger

It's a locked thread so I can't


----------



## mariomike

VeggerEgger said:
			
		

> It's a locked thread so I can't



I guess we now have another Merit List Q and A thread.


----------



## BlueAngels14

VeggerEgger if you're talking about the GC key login application website, I've checked that tab quite often since I applied in June last year. The same fields are listed for me and those have not indicated any dates ever. I've completed my CFAT, interview, and medical so I don't believe that tool means that you've been merit listed. The recruitment centre contacts you in most cases to let you know that you've been merit listed once you've successfully completed all the steps before that.


----------



## VeggerEgger

That is exactly what I'm talking about! I'm glad someone knew what I meant cause apparently I didn't  ;D My RC hasn't been the greatest at keeping me up to date, though I am headed there on Tuesday to see if I'm able to find anything out.


----------



## reaman

Recruiting Center: CFRC Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Nursing Officer
Trade Choice 2: Health Care Administration Officer
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: December 17, 2015
First Contact: January 5, 2016
Aptitude Test: February 8, 2015 PASSED 
Medical: April 7, 2016 PASSED
Interview: April 7, 2016 PASSED
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
Basic Training:


----------



## fruitflavor

Recruiting Center: CFRC Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Reserves
Officer/NCM: RESO
Trade Choice 1: Signals Officer
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: October 2015
First Contact: October 2015
Aptitude Test: Late2013/Early 2014
PT Test: Late Oct 2015
Reliabilty/ Enhanced Reliability: God knows. but references have been called. FBI record check in progress since mid Jan 2016 
Medical: 
Interview: 
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
Basic Training:


----------



## idontunderstandhipsters

**Last update**

 I received an offer today for combat engineering! Yay! 

CFRC: Edmonton
Reg/reserve: Regular
Applied: Nov 3/15
Trade: EGS tech, plumbing & heating tech and combat engineering NCM
Heard back with CFAT date: Nov 5th/15
CFAT: Dec 4th, forgot my birth certificate at home like a dummy
CFAT Feb 11/16 - passed for combat engineering
Called my references: March 14th/16
Interview + Medical: March 22nd/16
Medical paperwork turned in: Tomorrow, March 23rd/16
Merit listed: March 28th? Sometime before April 6th. Yayayayay.
Accepted offer: April 12th/16
Swearing in: May 29th/2016 I think 
Basic: June 6th 2016


----------



## nbnurse

Last update!
Just got the call today for a job offer!  BMOQ starts May 16!   [

Recruiting Centre: Moncton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice 1: Nursing officer
Applied: March 2015
First contact: April 2015
CFAT: June 2015
PLAR completed: August 2015
Application on hold: October 2015
Medical: January 2016
Interview: January 2016
References Called: February 2016
Merit Listed: March 2016
Position offered: April 13 2016
Enrollment/swearing in: April 28 2016
BMOQ: May 16 2016


----------



## djangovi

This week, I got my offer too. BMOQ starts may 16 (French platloon).


----------



## Jules Gittens

Hello, I tried to find the answer but i have found nothing.
I am looking to be sworn in soon (about a month). Is that too late to register for bmq this summer?
Recruiter is out of town.


----------



## hungryhobbit

*update

Recruiting Centre: Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence
Trade Choice 2: Logistics
Trade Choice 3: 
Online application: 11 August 2015
First Contact: 11 September 2015
CFAT: 6 January 2016 - passed

Put on temporary hold: 26 January 2016

Changed trade choices: 17 March 2016
Trade Choice 1: IntO
Trade Choice 2: AEC
Trade Choice 3: ACSO
Medical: 4 April 2016 passed
Interview: 4 April 2016 passed
CFASC: TBD
Air medical: TBD
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment/Swearing In:
BMOQ:


----------



## Flavus101

Asking the same question multiple times will not get you an answer quicker, it will just mildly annoy people.

No-one can give you a definitive answer on this. The chances are leaning towards no. The best you can do is be patient and check in on your paperwork once a week.


----------



## mariomike

Jules Gittens said:
			
		

> I am looking to be sworn in soon (about a month).



I am _guessing_  the OP is applying for Reserves?

Assuming your enrollment date happens _when you hope it will_, "in about a month", you can check how long Enrollment/swearing in > BMQ took other Reservists.

Application Process Samples  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.5100


----------



## Hillman07

Recruiting Center: Barrie (Toronto)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Trade Choice 2: Vehicle Tech
Trade Choice 3: Cook
Application Date: November 2015
First Contact: November 2015
File Received: November 2015
CFAT :  March 3 2016 
Medical : April 11 2016
Interview: March 22 2016
Merit Listed: TBD
Sworn In: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## Tothy

Recruiting centre: Regina
Regular/reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: Combat engineer
Application date: March 21, 2016
First contact: March 23, 2016
CFAT/medical/interview: April 19,2016
Merit listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Enrolment/swear in: TBD
Basic training: TBD


----------



## HaZarD SFD

Just got an update scheduled for my medical and interview.   I was called Friday and got the email the following Monday.


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo

***FINAL UPDATE****
after a long process with some bumps in the road I finally got my offer 

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Online Application: July 17 2014
First Contact: Aug 26 2014
CFAT: CFAt Bypass
TSD: Sept 30 2014 Passed
Medical: 22 Jan 2015 Passed
Interview: March 10 2015
PLAR returned Skilled ACISS: 15 Jan 2016
2nd Medical: 03 Feb 2016 passed 
2nd Interview: 03 Feb 2016 Passed
Merit Listed: 19 Feb 2016
Position offered: 19 April 2017
Swearing in: 10 May 2016


----------



## fullmetalpacket

After so many problems with my medical file I just received the confirmation that I am now merit listed!!! I am so happy!!! Sorry to create a thread for this but this is such a relief for me. You have no idea all the problems with my medical file I had. Thanks for this forum! all my questions have been answered here.


----------



## N24

Recruiting Center: CFRC Montréal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Legal Officer 
Trade Choice 2: Military Police Officer
Trade Choice 3: Infantry Officer
Application Date: May 17, 2015 
First Contact: May 19, 2015
Aptitude Test: June 19, 2015
Medical: August 18, 2015 (completed October 21, 2016 since I had the vision corrective surgery in July)
Interview: August 18, 2015
MPOAC: February 20, 2016 to February 23, 2016
Merit Listed: March 8, 2016
Position Offered: April 12, 2016 (Military Police Officer)
Enrollment/Swear in: May 10, 2016
Basic Training: May 16, 2016 (French)

The process took a year and, even if I became impatient sometimes, I am grateful for the length. It allowed me to develop a good life style (regular training and healthy diet) and gave me the time to really think about my decision to join.

While I have yet to experience military life, I am confident it is the right choice and not a rushed decision. It also gave me the opportunity to meet many wonderful people, recruiters and candidates alike.

I would also like to thank everyone on army.ca for all the information available: I was able to find one (or more) thread for each of my questions. Thank you!


----------



## RocketRichard

Félicitations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Murdock

N24 said:
			
		

> The process took a year and, even if I became impatient sometimes, I am grateful for the length. It allowed me to develop a good life style (regular training and healthy diet) and gave me the time to really think about my decision to join.



What a great attitude! Take note, folks.

Congratulations.


----------



## architectgrad

Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Construction Engineering Officer 
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: November 27th, 2015 
First Contact: November 30th, 2015
Aptitude Test: January 19th, 2016
I attended university in the USA so I have been waiting for an approval from the chain of command stating whether or not I will need additional screening due to living there while attending school. 
I also had to obtain my Educational Assesment that proves my Masters and Bachelor degree from the USA is equivalent to the Canadian degrees.  I first paid and applied for a comprehensive report fro ICAS but that was taking forever (22 weeks from February 11th) . I had to ensure I got a full report as I was trying to get an Educational Waiver so I could apply to be a Construction Engineer with an Architecture background.
I decided to go a different route and switched my Trade Choices in late March
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Control Operator
Trade Choice 2: Aerospace Control Officer 
I figured I could try out the 3-year Non-Commissioned career first before becoming an Officer especially if my education would take a while to verify.  Then I decided to try my luck again and sent my education to be assessed by a different company that promised only 4 weeks processing (WES).  I am hoping to have that completed by the 6th of May.
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
ASCT: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment/Swear in: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## Zombie

Recruiting Centre: Barrie
Reg/Res: Reserve 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVS Tech (RSBP)
Application Date: 18FEB2016
First Contact: 22FEB2016
PT Test: 03MAR2016
CFAT: Bypass (TSD 16MAR2016)
Dropped off bg forms: 29MAR2016
Interview: 05APR2016 (was told PLAR already completed)
Medical: 20APR2016

Merit Listed: 
Offer: 
Swearing In:


----------



## JaiWill

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence Officer
Trade Choice 3: Aerospace Control Officer
Application Date: July 21st, 2015
First Contact: July 30th, 2015
CFAT: August 14th, 2015
ASC: May 2nd - 4th, 2016
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Background: TBD
Merit listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment: TBD
BMOQ: TBD


----------



## DAA

N24 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Montréal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 2: Military Police Officer
> Application Date: May 17, 2015
> MPOAC: February 20, 2016 to February 23, 2016
> Position Offered: April 12, 2016 (Military Police Officer)
> Enrollment/Swear in: May 10, 2016
> Basic Training: May 16, 2016 (French)
> 
> The process took a year and, even if I became impatient sometimes, I am grateful for the length. It allowed me to develop a good life style (regular training and healthy diet) and gave me the time to really think about my decision to join.
> 
> While I have yet to experience military life, I am confident it is the right choice and not a rushed decision. It also gave me the opportunity to meet many wonderful people, recruiters and candidates alike.



Wow and well done!  The CF doesn't hire many MPO's these days, so you must have done something really well to reach your goal and you should be proud of that!

Good luck at BMOQ and your future career with the CF.


----------



## plat00n

I've found this thread to be extremely helpful, thank you everyone who has contributed. This has been my journey with the CF so far. It's been a little complicated because of a financial situation I am working on clearing.

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Reg/Res: Regular 
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: AmrdO
Trade Choice 2: ArtyO
Trade Choice 3: intO
Application Date: 18JAN2016
First Contact: 19JAN2016 
CFAT/TSD: 23FEB2016  (was scheduled earlier I had to delay to obtain transcripts/birth certificate/told I did extremely well and needed university transcripts)
Interview: 04APRIL2016 (approved for further processing, suitable for all trades, was told I need to bring a form in related to my financial situation when it is available MAY 12)
Medical: 14APR2016 (declared fit, requested to go for hearing test, sent form in APRIL 20th)

Merit List:
Offer:
BMOQ:


----------



## krimynal

krimynal said:
			
		

> *** Update ***
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Quebec City
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: AVN Techn
> Trade Choice 2 : ATIS Tech
> Applied: 29 March 2016
> First Contact: 01 April 2016
> CFAT: 21 April 2016 ( the personality test didn't exist back when I did the CFAT )
> Interview: TBD
> Medical: TBD
> PLAR Started: TBD
> PLAR Returned: TBD
> Merit Listed: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> Enrolment/Swearing In: TBD
> BMQ: TBD



*** update ***

They checked my entire file , currently on hold since I am missing 2 High School Mats exams ( that I am currently doing part time by nigths and weekends ).


----------



## suedscissors

Recruting Center: st. john's
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Application Date: May 11 2015
First Contact: May 14 2015
CFAT completed: May 20 2015
Med, interview completed: June 13 2015
Merit list:  ???
Position offered: In progress
BMQ:


----------



## krimynal

krimynal said:
			
		

> *** update ***
> 
> They checked my entire file , currently on hold since I am missing 2 High School Mats exams ( that I am currently doing part time by nigths and weekends ).



*** update *** 

We added ACS Tech as my 3rd trade so my file would be processed faster ( because this one didn't require the any mathematics. )  But I am still on the process of getting them for AVN and ATIS Tech but at least I can do my interview and medical faster !


----------



## Murdock

Regular/ Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: Boatswain
Applied: Sep 2015
First Contact: Oct 2015
CFAT: Nov 2015
Medical/interview: Dec 2015 _(Approved: Apr 2016)_
Enrolment/Swearing In: May 2016
BMQ: Summer


----------



## bscriber

Recruiting Center: Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM:     DEO
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Control Operator
Trade Choice 2: MARS Officer
Trade Choice 3: Intelligence Officer
Application Date: July 9, 2015
First Contact: July 10, 2015
CFAT: August 5, 2015 Passed
MOST: August 12, 2015 Passed
Medical : March 29, 2016
Interview completed: March 29, 2016
ACS: 
Background :
Merit listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment :
Basic Training Begins:

Just waiting to get scheduled for my ACS test.  My medical file is in Ottawa and they are supposed to be starting my background checks soon.


----------



## cac1993

Recruiting Center: CFRC Fredericton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: MP
Application Date: December 29th, 2014 
First Contact: January 20th, 2015
Aptitude Test: March 5th, 2015
Medical: June 24th, 2015
Interview: June 24th, 2015
MPAC: February 16th, 2016 to February 18th, 2016
Merit Listed: April 21st, 2016
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment/Swear in: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## Supgee3

Regular/ Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Avn Tech Semi skilled
Trade Choice 2: Avs Tech Unskilled
Applied: April 2014
First Contact: May 2014
CFAT: June 2014
Interview: August 2014 expired
Medical: August 2014 Unfit
2nd Interview: Sept 2015
2nd Medical: Sept 2015 fit
PLAR Startedecember 2015
PLAR Returned: January 2016 
Merit Listed: January 2016
Position Offered: May 05 2016
Enrolment/Swearing In: July 14th 2016
BMQ: July 25th 2016


----------



## Ocean33

Just heard today from Detachment about my medical and interview, May 12/19
Looking forward to completing these!


----------



## F_Freeman

Updated....

Had my reliability interview last April 28 2016 and was granted reliable. Now they said they are going to do the full security clearance assessment then PLAR after. The file manager said clearance will be up to Top Secret because one of my chosen trade is ATIS. So I am expecting at least a year more just for this stage. I would be lucky enough if it will take them three to six months to process it.


----------



## krimynal

krimynal said:
			
		

> *** update ***
> 
> We added ACS Tech as my 3rd trade so my file would be processed faster ( because this one didn't require the any mathematics. )  But I am still on the process of getting them for AVN and ATIS Tech but at least I can do my interview and medical faster !



**** update ****

File just got approved by Borden for Further Processing    !!!! Waiting on Medical / Interview !!!


----------



## suedscissors

**update**
Recruting Center: st. john's
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Application Date: May 11 2015
First Contact: May 14 2015
CFAT completed: May 20 2015
Med, interview completed: June 13 2015
Merit list:  ???
Position offered: Combat engineer May 9 2016
Swearing in: May 19 2016
BMQ: June 6 2016


----------



## architectgrad

My husband is applying to the reserve units in Ottawa and when we went in to the recruiting center they had both of our files moved since we are moving in June.  Crossing my fingers that this won't set back my application. 



			
				architectgrad said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Construction Engineering Officer
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: November 27th, 2015
> First Contact: November 30th, 2015
> Aptitude Test: January 19th, 2016
> I attended university in the USA so I have been waiting for an approval from the chain of command stating whether or not I will need additional screening due to living there while attending school.
> I also had to obtain my Educational Assessment that proves my Masters and Bachelor degree from the USA is equivalent to the Canadian degrees.  I first paid and applied for a comprehensive report fro ICAS but that was taking forever (22 weeks from February 11th) . I had to ensure I got a full report as I was trying to get an Educational Waiver so I could apply to be a Construction Engineer with an Architecture background.
> I decided to go a different route and switched my Trade Choices in late March
> Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Control Operator
> Trade Choice 2: Aerospace Control Officer
> I figured I could try out the 3-year Non-Commissioned career first before becoming an Officer especially if my education would take a while to verify.  Then I decided to try my luck again and sent my education to be assessed by a different company that promised only 4 weeks processing (WES).  I am hoping to have that completed by the 6th of May.
> Educational Assessment: Completed and received May 2nd 2016
> File transferred to Ottawa: May 6th 2016
> Medical: TBD
> Interview: TBD
> ASCT: TBD
> Merit Listed: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> Enrollment/Swear in: TBD
> Basic Training: TBD


----------



## elbozo

Recruting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: veh tec 
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: sep 24 2014
First Contact: sep 26 2014
CAFT1:Oct 14 2014
CAFT2:Feb 13 2015
files closed for cannabis 
reopening: Jan 07 2016
medical :May 17 2016
interview 09 June 2016
job offer: . 
Swearing In: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## Zombie

Recruiting Centre: Barrie
Reg/Res: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVS Tech (RSBP)
Application Date: 18FEB2016
First Contact: 22FEB2016
PT Test: 03MAR2016
CFAT: Bypass (TSD 16MAR2016)
Dropped off bg forms: 29MAR2016
Interview: 05APR2016 (was told PLAR already completed) 
Medical: 20APR2016
Re-Interviewed: 10MAY2016 (due to change from PRes to RegF application)
Merit Listed: 10MAY2016

Offer: 
Swearing In:


----------



## JackMerridrew

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton -> Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: June, 2014
First Contact: August, 2014
CFAT: August 24, 2015
Seneca: Ba of Aviation App: Approved, August 28, 2015
Medical: September 8, 2015 
Interview: September 9, 2015 
Aircrew Medical Files Handed In: Sept. 14, 2015
Medical Files Received By Ottawa: Oct. 13, 2015
Initial Air Factor Awarded: Dec. 8, 2015
Aircrew Selection: February 15, 2016 (FAILED)
Merit Listed: April 14th, 2016 (ROTP Infantry)
Position Offered: May 10th, 2016 (ROTP Infantry)
Swearing In:  
BMOQ:


----------



## architectgrad

Recruiting Center: Hamilton/Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Construction Engineering Officer 
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: November 27th, 2015 
First Contact: November 30th, 2015
Aptitude Test: January 19th, 2016
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
(I thought that my trades we changed 2 months ago but I called in and had to have them change it again (May 13th 2016)
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Control Officer
Trade Choice 2: ACSO
Trade Choice 3: Pilot (might change that) 
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
Educational Assessment: Completed and received May 2nd 2016 (USA) 
File transferred to Ottawa: May 6th 2016 
File Recieved: May 13th 2016
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
ASC: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment/Swear in: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


			
				architectgrad said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Construction Engineering Officer
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: November 27th, 2015
> First Contact: November 30th, 2015
> Aptitude Test: January 19th, 2016
> I attended university in the USA so I have been waiting for an approval from the chain of command stating whether or not I will need additional screening due to living there while attending school.
> I also had to obtain my Educational Assesment that proves my Masters and Bachelor degree from the USA is equivalent to the Canadian degrees.  I first paid and applied for a comprehensive report fro ICAS but that was taking forever (22 weeks from February 11th) . I had to ensure I got a full report as I was trying to get an Educational Waiver so I could apply to be a Construction Engineer with an Architecture background.
> I decided to go a different route and switched my Trade Choices in late March
> Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Control Operator
> Trade Choice 2: Aerospace Control Officer
> I figured I could try out the 3-year Non-Commissioned career first before becoming an Officer especially if my education would take a while to verify.  Then I decided to try my luck again and sent my education to be assessed by a different company that promised only 4 weeks processing (WES).  I am hoping to have that completed by the 6th of May.
> Medical: TBD
> Interview: TBD
> ASCT: TBD
> Merit Listed: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> Enrollment/Swear in: TBD
> Basic Training: TBD


----------



## krimynal

**** UPDATE ****

Recruiting Centre: Quebec City
Regular/ Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: AVN Techn
Trade Choice 2 : ATIS Tech
Applied: 29 March 2016
First Contact: 01 April 2016
CFAT: 21 April 2016 ( the personality test didn't exist back when I did the CFAT )
Interview: May 25th 2016
Medical: May 25th 2016
PLAR Started: TBD 
PLAR Returned: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD 
Position Offered: TBD 
Enrolment/Swearing In: TBD 
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Katielily

Recruiting Centre: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Logisitics
Trade Choice 2: Maritime Surface and Sub-Surface Officer
First Applied: Oct 24, 2015
First Contacted: Nov 5, 2015
CFAT: Nov 23, 2015
MARS MOST: Jan 14, 2016
Interview & Medical: Feb 11, 2016
Supplementary Medical Forms Submitted: Feb 11, 2016
Passed Medical: May 18, 2016
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrolment/Swearing In: 
BMOQ:


----------



## Ki22

Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Applied: November 2014
First Contact: November 2014
CFAT: June 3, 2015
Interview: June 18, 2015 
Medical: June 29, 2015
Med. forms to Ottawa: July 2015 (unfit)
Further med. forms: March 2016 (fit)
Merit Listed: unknown
Position Offered: May 11, 2016
Enrollment/Swearing In: TBD
BMQ: August 1, 2016


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

I initially started my application as NCM, but changed it to ROTP just before this year's deadline. And I am heading to Saint Jean on June 27th 

Recruiting Centre: Kingston
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade choice 1:  HCA Officer
Trade choice 2:  CELE Officer
Trade choice 3: AERE Officer
Application Date: April 14th, 2015
First Contact: April 30th, 2015
CFAT: May 7th, 2015
Medical: June 16th, 2015
Background Check done: January 16th, 2016
Interview: February 26th, 2016
Merit Listed: March 10th, 2016
Position offered: April 18th, 2016 (CELE)
Swearing in: June 14th, 2016


----------



## Hoage

Recruiting Centre: Calgary (Red Deer)
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Signals
Application Date: April 8, 2016
FORCE Testing: April 27, 2016
CFAT: May 13, 2016
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Merit Listeed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment: TBD
BMQ: TBD

Compared to some folks I chatted with prior to writing the CFAT, this is a fairly quick application process it seems so far.


----------



## jamesw

Update: I found out today that i was found medically fit
Recruiting Centre: Halifax
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Vehicle Tech.
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soldier
Applied: October 31, 2015
First Contact: November 6th, 2015
CFAT: November 26th, 2015
Medical: January 11th, 2016
Interview: January 11th, 2016
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrolment/Swearing In: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## bscriber

Recruiting Center: Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM:     DEO
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Control Operator
Trade Choice 2: MARS Officer
Trade Choice 3: Intelligence Officer
Application Date: July 9, 2015
First Contact: July 10, 2015
CFAT: August 5, 2015 Passed
MOST: August 12, 2015 Passed
Medical : March 29, 2016
Interview completed: March 29, 2016
ACS: June 6-7, 2016
Background :
Merit listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment :
Basic Training Begins:

Finally scheduled my ACS Testing.  Still waiting to hear on background and medical.


----------



## fruitflavor

Recruiting Center: CFRC Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Reserves
Officer/NCM: RESO
Trade Choice 1: Signals Officer
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: October 2015
First Contact: October 2015
Aptitude Test: Late2013/Early 2014
PT Test: Late Oct 2015
Reliabilty/ Enhanced Reliability: enhanced reliability competed.references have been called. FBI record check in progress since mid Jan 2016, received Late April 2016. apparently need higher clearance again for signals officer so back in the process it goes   
Medical: 
Interview: Late may 2016
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
Basic Training:

one thing i learned during my interview was how spoiled i was by CFRC Toronto by the sheer numbers of recruiters and officers available there. CFRC winnipeg is extremely efficient from the number of appointments they did in the single day and accommodating.


----------



## reaman

I got merit listed today! [


----------



## Zombie

Got the call today. Almost 4 months from application to offer, but I changed from PRes to RegF during the process. 

Recruiting Centre: Barrie
Reg/Res: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVS Tech
Application Date: 18FEB2016
First Contact: 22FEB2016
PT Test: 03MAR2016
CFAT: Bypass (TSD 16MAR2016)
Dropped off bg forms: 29MAR2016
Interview: 05APR2016 (was told PLAR already completed) 
Medical: 20APR2016
Re-Interviewed: 10MAY2016 (due to change from PRes to RegF application)
Merit Listed: 10MAY2016
Offer: 07JUN2016 (RSBP)
Swearing In: 20JUL2016
COS: Report to CFSATE 25JUL2016


----------



## bscriber

Passed my ACS testing!  Should hear about medical clearance soon and background check has been started!


----------



## Ocean33

Update: Had my Nursing Officer interview and passed 

Now waiting on medical forms, financials and background check. May be several months to clear everything. 
Where there is a will......


----------



## kellar16

UPDATE****
Hoping this processes quickly! I've never wanted a job more than now. At 20 years old with a welding ticket I hope I get in quick!!


Recruiting Centre: Winnipeg
Reg./Res.: Regular force
Officer/ncm: NCM 
Trade 1: MAT Tech
Trade 2: EGS Tech
Online application: September 2015
First contact: November 2015
CFAT: October 2015 (did not score high enough)
CFAT #2: February 23rd 2016 (passed for both trades) 
Medical: February 23rd 2016
Interview: February 23rd 2016
Background/security check: March 2016
Merit listed: may 2016
Position offered: June 14 2016
Swearing in: July 19
BMQ: August 8th


----------



## HaZarD SFD

Got my Job Offer today as well.  Cant wait.


----------



## 1000plateaus

Got the call yesterday! 

All told, I was in the process just over a year. Hope to see some of you in September!

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: 
Applied : 11 May 2015
First Contact: 12 May 2015
CFAT: 4 June 2015
MOST: 3 July 2015
Medical: 26 August 2015
           Visual Acuity forms returned to med tech: 7 September 2015
Interview: 26 August 2015
Merit List: ~ 1 December 2015
Position Offered: 16 June 2016
Enrolment/Swearing In: August 2016
BMOQ: 5 September 2016


----------



## NorthernOtter

Also got the call on the 16th of June. Glad to finally have an answer!

Recruiting Centre: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: MARS
CFAT: November 5th, 2015 - Passed
MOST: January 14th , 2016 - Passed
Interview: January 25th, 2016 - Passed
Medical: January 25th, 2016 - Declared fit
Merit Listed: March 24th, 2016 
Position offered: June 16th, 2016
Swearing in: October 4th, 2016
BMOQ: October 24th, 2016


----------



## krimynal

**** update ****

As of this morning , I can proudly say that I have successfully completed the required level of mathematics for both my number 1 and 2 choice !!

So as of next MONDAY , AVN and ATIS tech will be back and active in my application !!!

Now comes the waiting part for the offer ( all the other steps are done , except that I will need to do an updated interview to re-activate the other 2 ) 

I just can't wait !!!


----------



## ayman

Recruiting Centre: Toronto,ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice 1:Military Police
Online application: June 21st 2016
First Contact: ?
CFAT: ?
Interview: ? 
Medical: ?
Merit Listed: ?  
Position offered: ? 
Swearing in: ?
BMOQ: ?

so its about that time for me to enjoy the long and fun waiting times to become a MP....... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## marinemech

Made the Cut woohoo

ecruiting Centre: CFRC Fredericton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 00129
Trade Choice 2: 00168
Trade Choice 3: 00367
Applied: 06 Jan 16
First Contact: 26 Jan 16
CFAT: Bypass
Medical: 16 Mar 16
Interview: 16 Mar 16 
Position Offered:  23 June 16
Enrolment/Swearing In:  18 Aug 16
BMQ: 28 Aug 16


----------



## Morgan822

CFRC: St John's, NL
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Trade 1: boatswain
Trade 2: infantry 
Trade 3: firefighter
Applied: Oct'15
First contact: Nov'15
CFAT: June'16 Passed for all NCM
Interview: TBD
Medical: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Enrollment: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Louisn27

Recruiting Centre: Toronto,ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice 1:AES OP
Trade Choice 2:ATIS TECH
Trade Choice 3:E TECH
Online application: Mar 2015
First Contact: Mar 2015
CFAT: April 2015
Interview: Jan 6 2016     
Medical: Jan 7 2016
Medical additional files: Feb 8 2016
Aircrew Selection: May 27 2016 (AES OP testing)
Merit Listed: Late June 2016   
Position offered: ATIS Tech
Swearing in: Aug 18 2016
BMOQ: Aug 29 2016

Just filling this for future applicants to get a some what reference point on timings. The longest waiting period I had to endure was the time between medical and security clearance. Nothing you can really do at that point, but I am just happy it was cleared.  I am very happy to be joining the Canadian Army. Good luck.


----------



## Banksmj01

Recruiting Center: Charlottetown, PE.
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer 

Online Application: [February 26th 2014]
First Contact: [March 5th 2014]
CFAT: [March 18th 2014] Passed
Medical: [July 29th 2014]  Failed Part 2
Interview: [July 29th 2014] Passed

** Additional medical information sent 12 months later and found acceptable. Recieved letter stating I now meet CEMS (File Reopened).

Background Check: [Started Dec 8th 2015] Done.
ERS Check: [Started Dec 8th 2015] Passed as of June 8th 2016.
Medical 2: [May 25th 2016] Passed

Scheduled Next…
Updated Interview: [June 29th 2016] 

Merit Listed: []
Position offered: []
Swearing in:  []
BMQ Start Date: []


----------



## HoneyBear

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Reg./Res.: Regular force
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade 1: MAT Tech
Trade 2: Airforce Structures Tech
Online application: May 9th 2016
First contact: May 12th 2016
CFAT: May 17th 2016 (scored high enough for any position)
Medical: June 1st 2016 (additional forms required)
Interview: June 1st 2016
Medical: June 7th 2016 (Forms Turned In)
Background/security check: N/A
Merit listed: N/A
Position offered: N/A
Swearing in: N/A
BMQ: N/A


----------



## ayman

Recruiting Centre: Toronto,ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice 1:Military Police
Online application: June 21st 2016
First Contact: June 27th 2016
CFAT: ?
Interview: ? 
Medical: ?
Merit Listed: ?  
Position offered: ? 
Swearing in: ?
BMOQ: ?


----------



## RDO

After nearly three years, I got word of my acceptance into my preferred trade. I'll be starting BMOQ on 5 September for Construction Engineering Officer!

I'm so excited for this next step and to all those out there waiting for their offer/medical/interview/CFAT/etc, keep your spirits high, work hard, and don't forget that a watched pot never boils!

Looking forward to meeting my future platoon-mates!


----------



## ayman

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice 1: Military Police 
Online Application: June 21st 2016
First Contact:June 27th 2016
CFAT: Booked for July 5th 2016
Interview: ?
Medical: ?
Merit Listed:? 
Position offered: ?
Swearing in: ?
BMOQ: ?

Had to go into the recruiting centre today to make sure that my file was right, i got great service they even decided to book my CFAT test for me, things are moving quick and I'm loving it.


----------



## TiffyMurmur

Recruiting Centre: Kingston, ON 
Reg./Res.: Regular force
Officer/ncm: NCM 
Trade 1: RMS Clerk
Trade 2: 
Trade 3:
Online application: May 15, 2016
First contact: May 16, 2016
CFAT: May 31, 2016 (qualified) 
Medical: June 14, 2016
Interview: July 12, 2016
Background/security check: TBD 
Merit listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Dire Markhour

Funny thing about my app was that I initially applied for COATS officer but realized it was not what I wanted around November of 2015, I had to toss an interview I did in June 2015 and a medical I did on May 21st 2015. this eventually resulted in me having to pester my recruiter until I got myself scheduled for a update medical. I was initially given till September to get picked up for my trade or I'd have to redo the entire air factor bloodtest, eye dilation and all.

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Application Date: June 2015(CFRC toronto)
Trade: AEC DEO
CFAT: October 2015 - Passed
Interview: December 2015 - Passed
Air Crew Medical: Jan-Feb, 2016 - Declared fit
Air Crew Medical update: June, 2016 - Declared fit
Air Crew Selection: March 2016- Passed: AEC
Merit Listed: April, 2016
Position offered: June 27th, 2016
Swearing in: October 12th, 2016
BMOQ begins: October 24th, 2016


----------



## ayman

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice 1: Military Police 
Online Application: June 21st 2016
First Contact:June 27th 2016
CFAT: July 5th 2016 Passed (high enough score to get into any job in the forces!!!)
Interview: ?
Medical: ?
Merit Listed:? 
Position offered: ?
Swearing in: ?
BMOQ: ?


----------



## cac1993

*update

Recruiting Center: CFRC Fredericton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: MP
Application Date: December 29th, 2014 
First Contact: January 20th, 2015
Aptitude Test: March 5th, 2015
Medical: June 24th, 2015
Interview: June 24th, 2015
MPAC: February 16th, 2016 to February 18th, 2016
Merit Listed: April 21st, 2016
Position Offered: July 6th, 2016
Enrollment/Swear in: August 18th, 2016
Basic Training: August 29th, 2016


----------



## RookieTA

Been rummaging around these forums since I first submitted my application last October online. I've appreciated being able to find answers to basically everything I looked for on these forums so I thank you all. I am almost at the end of the application process so I figured I would hop in and join the crew. 


Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: IntOp
Application Date: October 9th, 2015
First Contact: October 16th, 2015
Unit Info Session: January 18th, 2016
FORCE Test: February 2nd, 2016 - passed
Unit Interview: February 29th, 2016
CFAT: April 26th, 2016 - passed
Background/Security Check: ???
Medical: July 5th, 2016
Interview: July 5th, 2016
Merit Listed: ???
Enrollment/Swearing in: ???
BMQ: ???


----------



## sailorprivateer

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice 1: Communicator Research Operator
Online application: June 12, 2016
First Contact: June 16, 2016
CFAT: June 28, 2016 -- [passed]
Interview: ? 
Medical: ?
Merit Listed: ?  
Position offered: ? 
Swearing in: ?
BMQ: ?


----------



## kitkat212

Recruiting Centre: Quebec city
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: RMS clerk
Applied: 11 February 2016
CFRC Contact: 15 February 2016
CFAT written: 29 February 2016
Medical: 30 March 2016
Interview: 30 March 2016
Medical paperwork submitted: 2 May 2016 PASSED
Background Check: 30 March 2016
Merit Listed: ?
Position offered: 5 July 2016
Swearing in: 16 August 2016
BMQ: 29 August 2016


----------



## iBecca

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Nav Com
Trade Choice 2: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 3: Boatswain
Applied: June 5, 2016
CFRC Contact: June 6, 2016
CFAT written: June 28, 2016
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Background Check: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## krimynal

Recruiting Centre: Quebec City
Regular/ Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1 : AVN Tech
Trade Choice 2 : ATIS Tech
Trade Choice 3 : ACS Tech
Applied: 29 March 2016
First Contact: 01 April 2016
CFAT: 21 April 2016 ( the personality test didn't exist back when I did the CFAT )
Interview: May 25th 2016
Medical: May 25th 2016
PLAR Started: June 2016
PLAR Returned: June 2016
Merit Listed: July 4th 2016
Position Offered: TBD 
Enrolment/Swearing In: TBD 
BMQ: By-Pass straight to Borden

Everything completed , on the merit list for my 3 trades , waiting on the selection !


----------



## Hoage

Update:

Recruiting Centre: Calgary (Red Deer)
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Signals
Application Date: April 8, 2016
FORCE Testing: April 27, 2016
CFAT: May 13, 2016
Background Check: June 28, 2016
Medical: July 21, 2016
Interview: July 21, 2016
Merit Listeed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Morgan822

Morgan822 said:
			
		

> CFRC: St John's, NL
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Trade 1: boatswain
> Trade 2: infantry
> Trade 3: firefighter
> Applied: Oct'15
> First contact: Nov'15
> CFAT: June'16 Passed for all NCM
> Interview: July 12th-2016-passed for infantry
> Medical: July 12th-2016- declared fit pending letter from LASIK
> Position offered: TBD
> Enrollment: TBD
> BMQ: TBD


----------



## iBecca

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Nav Com
Trade Choice 2: RMS Clerk
Trade Choice 3: Boatswain
Applied: June 5, 2016
CFRC Contact: June 6, 2016
CFAT written: June 28, 2016
Medical: July 19, 2016
Interview: July 19, 2016
Background Check: TBD
Merit Listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Ebiebing

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Fredericton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Avionics tech
Trade Choice 2: aero space control operator
Trade Choice 3: Electrical Tech, Navy
Applied: late October, 2015 (not sure of any exact dates here)
CFRC Contact: Within a few days
CFAT written: Early November, 2015, approved for all chosen trades. 
Medical: Early Nov, but my Air Force eye exam and over 40 medical took forever, not turned in until late December
Interview: early November, 2015 
Background Check: January, 2016. Had to clear up some credit issues before proceeding. 
Merit Listed: last week of June, 2016
Position offered: July 12, 2016: Electrical Tech, Navy
Swearing in: September 1, 2016
BMQ: September 12, 2016. 

It was a long haul with waiting to get into my doctor for the extra medical (I'm 40), then we had to clear up some credit issues, but the wait and the work has finally paid off. So for everyone worried about bad credit and age, it can happen. 🇨🇦


----------



## Centro

Recruiting Center: Kelowna,BC -> Winnipeg,MB -> Vancouver,BC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: MARS O
Application Date: Feb 12, 2014
Informed file wasn't priority: Mar 1, 2014
Moved to Winnipeg, MB: May 1, 2014
Contacted for initial processing: Jun 9, 2014
Request file transfer to Winnipeg, MB : Jun 12, 2014
File arrived in Winnipeg: Aug 18, 2014
Initial Processing: Aug 27, 2014
Old medical files received from archives: Sep 16, 2014
Prior Learning Assessment arrived: Oct 6, 2014
Trait Self-Descriptive Inventory Personality Questionnaire: Oct 15, 2014
CFAT: Sometime in 2004
Interview: Oct 15, 2014
Medical: Oct 15, 2014
Moved to Vancouver, BC : Jan 5, 2015
Informed reference was wrong: Jan 21, 2015
Merit Listed: Jan 25, 2015 (MARS O)
Position offered: Mar 18, 2015
Enrollment/swearing in: Mar 30, 2015
BMOQ: May 30, 2015
Graduated BMOQ: Aug 27, 2015

I liked looking at these posts couple years ago, so thought I would put my application details up. Mine took extra time because I moved around the country, had prior service, and was busy with my job. Also, I am making my way through MARS courses now, getting fat off donuts, and BBQ's.  ;D


----------



## CharlieSierra

Got the call!!

Recruting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Med Tech
Application Date: Jan, 2016
First Contact: Jan 15, 2016
CFAT: Feb 9, 2016
Medical: April 4, 2016
Interview:  April 5, 2016
Merit Listed: July 5, 2016
Position Offered: July 12, 2016
Enrolment/Swearing In: September 6, 2016
BMQ: September 12, 2016


----------



## ayman

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Military Police 
Online Application: June 21st 2016
First Contact:June 27th 2016
CFAT: July 5th 2016 PASSED
Interview: Booked for July 22nd 
Medical: Booked for August 9th
Merit Listed:? 
Position offered: ?
Swearing in: ?
BMOQ: ?


----------



## Foxtrot330

It's been pretty quiet since I applied on April 1st of 2016. Since I last wrote the CFAT in 2009, I needed to re-write as I am re-enrolling to another trade and this requires a CFAT waiver for me to even formally begin the process, Happy to say I received my waiver today! Standing by for dates.


----------



## ayman

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Military Police 
Trade Choice 2: Ammunition tech
Online Application: June 21st 2016
First Contact:June 27th 2016
CFAT: July 5th 2016 PASSED
Medical: July 22nd 2016 PASSED
Interview: Booked for AUG 9TH 2016 
Merit Listed:? 
Position offered: ?
Swearing in: ?
BMOQ: ?


----------



## krimynal

Recruiting Centre: Quebec City
Regular/ Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1 : AVN Tech
Trade Choice 2 : ATIS Tech
Trade Choice 3 : ACS Tech
Applied: 29 March 2016
First Contact: 01 April 2016
CFAT: 21 April 2016 ( the personality test didn't exist back when I did the CFAT )
Interview: May 25th 2016
Medical: May 25th 2016
PLAR Started: June 2016
PLAR Returned: June 2016
Merit Listed: July 4th 2016
Position Offered: AVN Tech 
Enrolment/Swearing In: August 4th 2016 
BMQ: By-Pass straight to Borden
Borden : August 24th 2016


HOLY CRAP !!!! Finally , I'm going back in as of August 2016 !!!! this is simply sick !!!! I just can't wait !


----------



## MissionOthersSelf

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Maritime Surface and Subsurface (MARS) Officer - DEO
Trade Choice 2: Infantry Officer - DEO
Applied: 20 April 2014
CFRC Contact: 24 April 2014
CFAT Written: 15 May 2014
File on Temporary Hold (Intake Management Letter): 22 August 2014
File Closed (Intake Management Letter): 10 October 2014 
File Re-Opened: 10 March 2015 
Medical: 29 June 2015
Interview: 29 June 2015
Maritime Officer Suitability Test (MOST): 23 July 2015
Background Check: August-September 2015
Merit Listed: September 2015
Update Medical: 05 July 2016
Update Interview: 13 July 2016
Position offered: 22 July 2016: Maritime Surface and Subsurface (MARS) Officer - DEO
Swearing in: 30 August 2016
BMOQ: 05 September 2016


Many thanks to all the recruiters and other members here, who have provided a great amount of useful information over the course of my 2.3 years-long application process. To those that are currently in the application process or encounter challenges along the way, the best advice I can provide is: persevere with your goal even during periods of uncertainty (ref my 10 October 2014 - 10 March 2015 period in limbo). Stay current with your file by checking your status with recruiters occasionally, and remember to adopt the "hurry up and wait" attitude during the long periods between steps in the application process. It takes time to progress through each step so just follow instructions as provided by the Recruiting Centre and the staff there will look after you!


----------



## Fitzzie

After nearly a 3 year process of going back and forth with the recruiters, I will second what a lot of people on here say and have said: stick to your goals, stay on top of your application, and do your research. They will rarely contact you to tell you they've received any documentation or that they're missing it, or that the forms they gave you to fill out actually expired 3 months ago and there's a newer version you must now fill out (true story).

The centre in Toronto does not answer their phones, and emailing them is not easy probably due to the numbers of applicants that go through the centre. My medical was about to expire (it's only good for 1 year) and the only way I knew that I needed to renew it was through these forums. If you're an officer applicant, specifically DEO, pay attention to the BMOQ selection dates that are posted throughout these forums and make sure your file is ready for those dates. If you miss them or your file is not current, you will end up waiting 6 months for the next selection. For those that are merit listed and waiting: you've hit the hardest part. Keep up your PT, keep living your life and who knows, maybe a call will come your way. 

Best of luck to everybody,

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer 
Trade Choice 1: Pilot - DEO
Trade Choice 2: AEC - DEO
Trade Choice 3: Infantry Officer - DEO
Applied: November, 2013
CFRC Contact: December 2013
CFAT Written: 03 July 2014 
Medical: 02 March 2015
Interview: 17 March 2015
Aircrew Selection: 29 October 2015
Merit Listed: 02 November 2015 - INF O.
Update Medical: February 2016
Position offered: 11 July 2016 - Infantry Officer DEO
Swearing in: 24 August 2016
BMOQ: 05 September 2016


----------



## raoufhakam

Recruiting Centre: Army Reserve Rec. Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: ACISS
Trade Choice 3: Med Tech
Application Date: Jan31 2014
Documents Received: Feb26 2014
First Contact: Mar11 2014
CFAT: Mar12 2014 -passed
1st Medical: Mar24 2014
Interview: Mar24 2014
1st  Fitness Test: Mar25 2014 -passed
2nd Fitness Test: Aug06 2015 -passed
Security Clearance Interview: Oct21 2015
2nd Medical: Jul26 2016
Position offered: ???
Sworn in: ???
BMQ: ???

got an email couple of weeks ago from recruiter with a date for Medical & Interview again tomorrow (passed them earlier in March 2014), so hopefully that means my application is moving forward ! its been exactly 30 months since I applied, but I'm still sticking to my goal, never been discouraged and hoping for the best. 

Wish me luck !


----------



## DYMO

Hi all,

BMOQ starts mid-January. I'm hoping for a warm winter!  :snowman: :cold:

Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Direct Entry Officer
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence Officer
Trade Choice 2: Public Affairs Officer
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: 03 Jan 2014
CFAT: 25 Jan 2016 - passed
Interview: 16 May 2016
Medical : 17 May 2016
Background completed: Sometime in May
Written Communication Proficiency Test (WCPT): 7 July 2016 - Passed
Merit Listed: 7 July 2016
Position offered: 25 July 2016 (PAO)
Sworn in: 11 Jan 2017
BMOQ: 16 Jan 2017


----------



## BlueAngels14

Just received word yesterday that my medical has finally been cleared after a long three months wait ;D and CFRC Hamilton is just awaiting return of my file from Ottawa. According to the Captain, my file is currently in the final processing stage and once the final quality check is completed I will be placed in the Ready for Merit List stage.


----------



## bscriber

Had the day off yesterday so stopped into the Kingston CFRC office to check on my file.  I've cleared the medical, just waiting on the final stages of my reliability screening to be done, then I can be merit listed!  Hoping to get in for October 24th.  ;D


----------



## Kanoga

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Victoria
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Logistics Officer
Trade Choice 2: AEC
Trade Choice 3: ACSO
Applied: September 3rd 2014
CFAT: October 16th 2014( failed for AEC and ACSO) 😩
LONG DELAY. Don't know why 😩
CFAT REWRITE: June 22 2015 ( pass for AEC/ACSO)
ASC: November 28th 2015 ( fail)

New Trades
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: Artillery Officer
Trade Choice 3: Sigs Officer
MOST: January 11 2016 (pass)
Updated interview/medical: March 2016
Merit Listed: May 2016
Position Offered: July 21 2016
Maritime Surface and Subsurface (MARS) Officer - DEO
Swearing in: August 18 2016
BMOQ: September 5th 2016


----------



## BlueAngels14

Awesome! Congrats bscriber! I'm hoping to get into the October 24th serial as well, best of luck! [


----------



## dbwlduf

Recruiting Centre: North York
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer 
Trade Choice 1: Logistics Officer
Applied: 2016.04.
CFRC Contact: 2016.05.20
CFAT Written: 2016.06.14 
Medical: 2016.07.26
Interview: 2016.08.03
Background Check: TBA
Merit Listed: TBA
Position offered: TBA
Swearing in: TBA
BMOQ: TBA


----------



## shaybowling

Hey guys,
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Recruiting Centre: Vancouver, BC
Regular/Reserve:  Regular
Officer/NCM:        Direct Entry Officer
Trade Choice 1:    Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Officer

Applied:     March 26, 2016
CFAT:         June 14, 2016
Interview:  June 14, 2016
Medical:     June 14, 2016

Background check: In progress

Merit listed:        TBA
Position offered: TBA
Sworn in:           TBA
BMOQ:               TBA
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm an out-of-Canada applicant, so they scheduled my CFAT, interview, and medical all on one day instead of having me go back and forth multiple times. I thought that was pretty nice of them. However, since I'm "OUTCAN" (which is the term the recruiting centre uses), I'm in for a super long wait time for the background check.

Here's to hoping!


----------



## beirnini

As another "OUTCAN" I thought I should provide my example for comparison

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton, then file moved to Toronto as "OUTCAN" Nov 2015
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Imagery Technician
Applied: July 2015
CFRC Contact: July 2015
CFAT Written: mid-Aug 2015
Medical: TBA
Interview: TBA
Background Check: TBA (personally confirmed personal and work references contacted by May 2016)
Merit Listed: TBA
Position offered: TBA
Swearing in: TBA
BMOQ: TBA


I'm older than most applicants and due to past experience have never given much credence to the idea that references are checked. Mine could've been contacted months earlier if I had taken that aspect of the application more seriously. Don't be foolish like this old dog: Make sure your reference contact information is up to date, and that they are aware they will be contacted.


----------



## BlueAngels14

Recruitment centre: CRFC Hamilton
Entry plan: Reg F DEO
Trade choice 1: Infantry 
Trade choice 2: ACSO 
Trade choice 3: Artillery 
Applied: May 31st, 2015
Further processing: June 1st, 2015
CFRC Contact: June 2nd, 2015
CFAT: June 4th, 2015 - Passed
Interview: June 17th, 2015 - Passed
Medical: June 22nd, 2015 - V4 disqualified

New trade choice: MARS
MOST: July 3rd, 2015 
Re-interview: March 7th, 2016 - Passed
Re-medical: April 7th, 2015 - Competed
Background Check: March 16th, 2016 - Completed
Medical: April 7th, 2016 - Completed
Requested Medical Info: April 15th, 2016 - Submitted
Cleared Medical: July 27th, 2016
Merit Listed: August, 2016  
Position offered:
Swearing in:
BMOQ:


----------



## yourboat

Finally got confirmation I have been Merit listed.

Recruiting Centre: London
Regular/ Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade choice 1: MARS
Trade choice 2: Aerospace Control
Trade choice 3: Intelligence
Applied: 30 June 2015
CFRC Contact: 6 July 2015
CFAT written: 23 July 2015 --PASSED--
Medical: 15 Sept 2015
Interview: 15 Sept 2015 --PASSED--
Background Check: --COMPLETE--
MOST: 4 Nov2015 -- PASSED
Aircrew Selection: 9 Mar 2016 -- PASSED
Merit Listed: August 2016
Position offered: --
Swearing in: --
BMOQ: --


----------



## MirrorsEdge

When I look at people's things on here, it sometimes seems like there are huge gaps between things that should be small (like from initial application to CFAT, which for me took just over 3 weeks only because my high school was closed for the summer and I had to wait that time for a provincial office in the middle of nowhere to snail mail a single transcript).

What's the quickest any of you have ever heard of getting through the process to BMQ? I have a few friends that say theirs were really short (measured in 3-4 months from application to the time they set foot in Basic), so it seems weird that there are so many people whose process took close to a year or even more.

Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Mat Tech
Trade Choice 2: Weapons Tech
Trade Choice 3: Refrigeration Tech
Application Date: July 15, 2016
First Contact: July 15, 2016
CFAT: Aug 8, 2016 (Passed)
PLAR Started: Aug 8, 2016
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD
Background: TBD
Merit listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment: TBD
BMOQ: TBD


----------



## mariomike

MirrorsEdge said:
			
		

> What's the quickest any of you have ever heard of getting through the process to BMQ?



This thread was created by an applicant so other applicants can see for themselves how long it takes.

Original Post:



			
				shado_wolf said:
			
		

> I am sure that I am not the only one interested in this info as I see posts all the time asking "how long does it take?".
> 
> - limit posts in this thread to related content (please limit discussions to keep thread size down)



For discussion of how and why it takes as long as it does, see,

A Thread for those special people who don't know meaning of "Samples"
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/115636.0.html


----------



## ayman

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Military Police 
Trade Choice 2: Ammunition tech
Online Application: June 21st 2016
First Contact:June 27th 2016
CFAT: July 5th 2016 PASSED
Medical: July 22nd 2016 PASSED
Interview: AUG 9TH 2016 PASSED  
MPAC:?
Merit Listed:? 
Position offered: ?
Swearing in: ?
BMOQ: ?


----------



## fruitflavor

MirrorsEdge said:
			
		

> When I look at people's things on here, it sometimes seems like there are huge gaps between things that should be small (like from initial application to CFAT, which for me took just over 3 weeks only because my high school was closed for the summer and I had to wait that time for a provincial office in the middle of nowhere to snail mail a single transcript).
> 
> What's the quickest any of you have ever heard of getting through the process to BMQ? I have a few friends that say theirs were really short (measured in 3-4 months from application to the time they set foot in Basic), so it seems weird that there are so many people whose process took close to a year or even more.


Almost 10 months now for me out of same recruiting center. It all varies it seems. Some people had interview and med on same day while many were scheduled seperately.  good luck


----------



## Alexis

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Med Tech
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: October 22nd 2015
First Contact: October 23rd 2015
CFAT/TSD/PI: November 19th 2015 (passed)
Medical: June 6th 2016 (passed)
Interview: May 31st 2016 (passed)
Background: May 10th 2016 (completed) 
Pre-security clearance (was not born in canada): Ottawa said it was not needed  [lol:
PLAR started: July 27th 2016
Merit listed:  ???
Position Offered:  ???
Enrollment:  ???
BMQ:  ???


Just waiting on that PLAR  :boring: so close


----------



## bscriber

Recruiting Center: Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM:     DEO
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Control Operator
Trade Choice 2: MARS Officer
Trade Choice 3: Intelligence Officer
Application Date: July 9, 2015
First Contact: July 10, 2015
CFAT: August 5, 2015 Passed
MOST: August 12, 2015 Passed
Medical : March 29, 2016
Interview completed: March 29, 2016
ACS: June 6-7, 2016 Passed
Background : --CLEARED--
Air Factor:
Merit listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment :
Basic Training Begins:

Just waiting on my air factor.  Due to a bureaucratic blunder, it was missed during my medical.  However, Kingston CFRC has been very helpful and will do what they can to help expedite this last step


----------



## KyWilhelm

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Marine Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Hull Technician
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: November 4, 2015
First Contact: November 5, 2015
CFAT: December 10, 2015
Interview: January 12, 2016
Medical Exam: January 20, 2016
Background Check: March 7, 2016
Medical Approved: July 8, 2016
Merit listed: August 8 or 9, 2016
Position Offered: August 10, 2016
Enrollment: October 6, 2016
BMQ: October 17, 2016

My references were contacted in the last week of January. I was contacted by the recruiting centre in March and was told none of my references could be contacted and that they couldn't verify my previous employers. Luckily my references all had copies of what they had written and I keep all my t4's. I was able to have my references submit directly to the recruiting staff and email scanned copies of my t4's. A few days later I was notified that I had successfully completed the Background Check. 

I enjoyed reading other people's samples so here is mine. 

Cheers!


----------



## jamesw

Update: was finally merit listed in july. now the waiting game... continues lol
Update#2: just got a call at 10am. Was offered crewman and I accepted!!

Recruiting Centre: Halifax
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Vehicle Tech.
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soldier
Applied: October 31, 2015
First Contact: November 6th, 2015
CFAT: November 26th, 2015 passed
Medical: January 11th, 2016 passed May 28th ish?
Interview: January 11th, 2016 passed
Merit Listed: July, 2016
Position Offered: Crewman, August 12th, 2016
Enrolment/Swearing In: September 1st
BMQ: September 19, 2016


----------



## Willyboyrun

Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: July 1, 2016
First Contact: August 4,2016
CFAT: August 5, 2016
Interview: August 29,2016
Medical Exam: August 29,2016
Background Check: N/A
Medical Approved: N/A
Merit listed: N/A
Position Offered: N/A
Enrollment: N/A
BMQ: N/A

Hi All,

Thought I'd post my sample.. things to be moving fairly smoothly so far (and quickly)! Will keep updating as the process continues. Good luck everyone!

Willy


----------



## Alexis

Alexis said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Med Tech
> Trade Choice 2: N/A
> Trade Choice 3: N/A
> Application Date: October 22nd 2015
> First Contact: October 23rd 2015
> CFAT/TSD/PI: November 19th 2015 (passed)
> Medical: June 6th 2016 (passed)
> Interview: May 31st 2016 (passed)
> Background: May 10th 2016 (completed)
> Pre-security clearance (was not born in canada): Ottawa said it was not needed  [lol:
> PLAR started: July 27th 2016
> Merit listed:  ???
> Position Offered:  ???
> Enrollment:  ???
> BMQ:  ???
> 
> 
> Just waiting on that PLAR  :boring: so close



just called and my PLAR is now completed  [ [ [ [ :Bday Dancer:


----------



## Marie92

CFRC: Quebec
Regular/Reserve: Reg.
Officer/NCM: NCM
1st choice: Imagery tech.
2nd choice: Water, fuels and environnement tech.
Application date: Mai 2016
CFAT: June 28th 2016 (Passed)
Background check : July 2016
Medical: August 10th 2016
Medical update: waiting
Interview: August 10th 2016 (Recommanded)
Merit list: - ???
Position offered: - ???
Swearing in: - ???
BMQ: - ???

Just waiting for my doctor's paper to come back so I can send it to my recruiters. Then they will be able to evaluate me! Can't wait..


----------



## Norbiit

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Nav Comm
Trade Choice 2: Sonar Op
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: May 15, 2016
First Contact: June 13, 2016
CFAT: July 05, 2016 (Didn't Check Junk Mail) July 19, 2016
Interview: August 22, 2016
Medical Exam: August 22, 2016
Background Check: ? 
Medical Approved: ?
Merit listed: ?
Position Offered: ?
Enrollment: ?
BMQ: ?

Always check your junk mail.


----------



## b.roballo

Where can I check my application process sample? Thanks


----------



## mariomike

b.roballo said:
			
		

> Where can I check my application process sample?



From Ask a CAF Recruiter Sticky,

I submitted my application. Whats Next?
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/118929.0.html

After submitting your application:

        You should receive an email within 5-7 business days after the submission of your online application, giving you further direction on the next steps to take in the application process. 

   To ensure that you receive correspondence between yourself and Canadian Armed Forces Recruiting the following is recommended: 

•   Adding the email address "@forces.gc.ca" to your Safe Senders list in your email account is recommended, as there have been instances where email communications between Recruiting Detachments and applicants are filtered out and end up in the junk/spam mail folder. 
•   Check your junk/spam email folder in case Forces emails continue to be filtered out.
•   Check up on the status of your application every 30 days with the Recruiting Detachment processing your application.
•   Ensure that you are checking the email account that you provided on your application.


If you have applied and have not yet received an email within 10 business days of submitting your online application, or if you would like to know the status of your application, it is recommended that you do the following:

•   Visit the link to our Forces site, ( http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73 ) and submit a status update request for your application. 
•   If you know your application number, include it in the email. 
•   If you do not know your application number, ensure you include your first name, last name, date of birth and the postal code of your home address. This will ensure that the recruiter who receives your email can locate your application and provide you with a status update.

If you have any other questions about Samples, you can ask them here,

A Thread for those special people who don't know meaning of "Samples" 
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/115636.0.html
31 pages.


----------



## b.roballo

Thanks MarioMike. I've saw that already. But before sending an e-mail, I was checking if there was a website where I could check that info.

I see here lots of people posting theirs samples, so I thought they were logging in somewhere to check it.

So I need to send an e-mail every time I want to check application status?




			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> From Ask a CAF Recruiter Sticky,
> 
> I submitted my application. Whats Next?
> http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/118929.0.html
> 
> After submitting your application:
> 
> You should receive an email within 5-7 business days after the submission of your online application, giving you further direction on the next steps to take in the application process.
> 
> To ensure that you receive correspondence between yourself and Canadian Armed Forces Recruiting the following is recommended:
> 
> •   Adding the email address "@forces.gc.ca" to your Safe Senders list in your email account is recommended, as there have been instances where email communications between Recruiting Detachments and applicants are filtered out and end up in the junk/spam mail folder.
> •   Check your junk/spam email folder in case Forces emails continue to be filtered out.
> •   Check up on the status of your application every 30 days with the Recruiting Detachment processing your application.
> •   Ensure that you are checking the email account that you provided on your application.
> 
> 
> If you have applied and have not yet received an email within 10 business days of submitting your online application, or if you would like to know the status of your application, it is recommended that you do the following:
> 
> •   Visit the link to our Forces site, ( http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73 ) and submit a status update request for your application.
> •   If you know your application number, include it in the email.
> •   If you do not know your application number, ensure you include your first name, last name, date of birth and the postal code of your home address. This will ensure that the recruiter who receives your email can locate your application and provide you with a status update.


----------



## Hoage

Enrolled today for Artillery NCM. All told, the timings were well within the estimates provided by the local recruiters. Now onto the next steps and learning. Thanks for the tips from everyone and good luck!

Update:

Recruiting Centre: Calgary (Red Deer)
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Signals
Application Date: April 8, 2016
FORCE Testing: April 27, 2016
CFAT: May 13, 2016
Background Check: June 28, 2016
Medical: July 21, 2016 (Supplementary forms sent August 2)
Interview: July 21, 2016
Merit Listeed:
Position Offered: August 22, 2016
Enrollment: August 23, 2016
BMQ: September 30, 2016 (potentially)
[/quote]


----------



## b.roballo

So I sent an e-mail to STG-CFRG-CustomerSVC@forces.gc.ca and they asked me to contact my recruiting center.
When I asked my recruiting center for an update on my application I've got the following response:

   Hello, 
   Your is in process 
   Have good day

They should make an website so applicants could check their status online without bothering recruiters with tons of e-mails.
So, I don't how you guys got your Application Process Samples. The day I have one I'll post it here. For now I'll be waiting for a call or e-mail.

   Have a good day





			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> From Ask a CAF Recruiter Sticky,
> 
> I submitted my application. Whats Next?
> http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/118929.0.html
> 
> After submitting your application:
> 
> You should receive an email within 5-7 business days after the submission of your online application, giving you further direction on the next steps to take in the application process.
> 
> To ensure that you receive correspondence between yourself and Canadian Armed Forces Recruiting the following is recommended:
> 
> •   Adding the email address "@forces.gc.ca" to your Safe Senders list in your email account is recommended, as there have been instances where email communications between Recruiting Detachments and applicants are filtered out and end up in the junk/spam mail folder.
> •   Check your junk/spam email folder in case Forces emails continue to be filtered out.
> •   Check up on the status of your application every 30 days with the Recruiting Detachment processing your application.
> •   Ensure that you are checking the email account that you provided on your application.
> 
> 
> If you have applied and have not yet received an email within 10 business days of submitting your online application, or if you would like to know the status of your application, it is recommended that you do the following:
> 
> •   Visit the link to our Forces site, ( http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73 ) and submit a status update request for your application.
> •   If you know your application number, include it in the email.
> •   If you do not know your application number, ensure you include your first name, last name, date of birth and the postal code of your home address. This will ensure that the recruiter who receives your email can locate your application and provide you with a status update.
> 
> If you have any other questions about Samples, you can ask them here,
> 
> A Thread for those special people who don't know meaning of "Samples"
> http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/115636.0.html
> 31 pages.


----------



## cac1993

[quote author=BigTuna]
They should make an website so applicants could check their status online without bothering recruiters with tons of e-mails.
So, I don't how you guys got your Application Process Samples. The day I have one I'll post it here. For now I'll be waiting for a call or e-mail.

[/quote]

The "samples" are more just people keeping track of the dates they're given. If you haven't written the CFAT yet you won't have any progress to write in anyway. Once you write you CFAT and qualify for your trades then you will get more dates. It's up to you to keep track of your progress. 
Goodluck in the process!


----------



## b.roballo

Thanks cac1993,

I'll be keeping track of my dates.

I've got a call this morning from my recruiting center giving me more details about the process and delays. I was not expecting that at all. It was very thoughtful of them to call, I've found.

So, they were reminding me that my process will take longer due to the fact that I was not born in Canada. I was aware of that already, but I felt they were trying to low my expectations or an eventual anxiety.

I'm looking forward to start BMQ, but I'm prepared to wait 18-24 months.



			
				cac1993 said:
			
		

> The "samples" are more just people keeping track of the dates they're given. If you haven't written the CFAT yet you won't have any progress to write in anyway. Once you write you CFAT and qualify for your trades then you will get more dates. It's up to you to keep track of your progress.
> Goodluck in the process!


----------



## b.roballo

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Application Date: June 28th, 2016
Aptitude Test: July 11th, 2016


----------



## BlueAngels14

Got the call/offer today for the January 16th BMOQ while I was on break at work! [ I cannot even begin to describe how stoked and grateful I am! I'm going in as MARS DEO. More details to follow on the oath date. Does anyone know if it's possible to request for an earlier serial because my colleague is in it?


----------



## mariomike

BlueAngels14 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if it's possible to request for an earlier serial because my colleague is in it?



You could ask Recruiting. What's the worst they can say?

Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## BlueAngels14

mariomike said:
			
		

> You could ask Recruiting. What's the worst they can say?
> 
> Congratulations and good luck.



Thank you sir! That's true I shall ask when Monday comes around. I just didn't want to sound ungrateful. [:-[


----------



## Navybeans

Recruiting Centre: Halifax
Reg./Res.: Regular force
Officer/ncm: NCM 
Trade 1: RMS Clerk
Trade 2: Supply Tech
Online application: June 27, 2016
First contact: July 6, 2016
CFAT: July 14, 2016
Interview: August 8, 2016
Medical: August 23, 2016
Background/security check: TBA
Merit listed: TBA
Position offered: TBA
Swearing in: TBA
BMQ: TBA

The process has been moving along fairly smoothly and quickly but I am also keen on getting every document requested into the CFRC as soon as possible once requested.


----------



## yourboat

Got my offer while I was on vacation. Very nice way to spend my time off.

Recruiting Centre: London
Regular/ Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade choice 1: Aerospace Control
Trade choice 2: MARS
Trade choice 3: Intelligence
Applied: 30 June 2015
CFRC Contact: 6 July 2015
CFAT written: 23 July 2015 
Medical: 15 Sept 2015
Interview: 15 Sept 2015 
Background Check: --COMPLETE--
MOST: 4 Nov2015 
Aircrew Selection: 9 Mar 2016 
Merit Listed: August 2016
Position offered: 26 Aug 2016 (AEC)
Swearing in: 5 Jan 2017
BMOQ: 16 Jan 2017


----------



## secondchance

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Montreal
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO Officer
Trade Choice 1: AERE
Trade Choice 2: CELE
Application Date: February 15, 2015
First Contact: May 10, 2015
CFAT: January, 2011 Passed
Medical exam: November 2015
Merit Listed: February 2016
Position Offered: July 11 2016 (CELE)
Swearing in: August 24 2016
BMOQ: September 5th 2016


----------



## Jaytech83

Recruiting Centre: Kingston
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: PLUMBING/HEATING TECH
Trade Choice 2: SUPPLY TECH 
Trade Choice 3: COOK
Application Date: May 10, 2016
First Contact: May 11, 2016
CFAT: May 25, 2016 Passed
Medical exam: June 15, 2016
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
BMOQ: TBD


----------



## Katielily

Recruiting Centre: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Logisitics
Trade Choice 2: Maritime Surface and Sub-Surface Officer
First Applied: Oct 24, 2015
First Contacted: Nov 5, 2015
CFAT: Nov 23, 2015
MARS MOST: Jan 14, 2016
Interview & Medical: Feb 11, 2016
Supplementary Medical Forms Submitted: Feb 11, 2016
Passed Medical: May 18, 2016
Merit Listed: late May/early June 2016
Position Offered: September 8, 2016 (LogO)
Enrolment/Swearing In: January 10, 2017
BMOQ: January 16, 2017


----------



## fruitflavor

Recruiting Center: CFRC Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Reserves
Officer/NCM: RESO
Trade Choice 1: Signals Officer
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: October 2015
First Contact: October 2015
Aptitude Test: Late2013/Early 2014
PT Test: Late Oct 2015
Reliability/ Enhanced Reliability: enhanced reliability competed.references have been called. FBI record check in progress since mid Jan 2016, received Late April 2016. apparently need higher clearance again for signals officer so back in the process it goes   
Medical: 
Interview: Late may 2016
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
Basic Training:

11 months and counting. Apparently still in background check. Might have to do PT test again.


----------



## Baker89

Recruiting Centre: Oshawa
Component: Regular, NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured Soldier 
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer 
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: 2 sept 2016
First Contact: ?
CFAT: ?
Medical: ?
Interview: ?
Physical: ?
Position Offered: ?
Basic: ?

On the website armoured soldier is currently in demand and hiring I thought I would've heard from them a lot sooner. Still waiting for them to send me another email telling me to contact my local recruiting office, or should I be contacting them after waiting for this long?


----------



## mariomike

Baker89 said:
			
		

> Still waiting for them to send me another email telling me to contact my local recruiting office, or should I be contacting them after waiting for this long?



From Ask a CAF Recruiter Sticky,

I submitted my application. Whats Next?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/118929.0.html

After submitting your application:

        You should receive an email within 5-7 business days after the submission of your online application, giving you further direction on the next steps to take in the application process. 

   To ensure that you receive correspondence between yourself and Canadian Armed Forces Recruiting the following is recommended: 

•   Adding the email address "@forces.gc.ca" to your Safe Senders list in your email account is recommended, as there have been instances where email communications between Recruiting Detachments and applicants are filtered out and end up in the junk/spam mail folder. 
•   Check your junk/spam email folder in case Forces emails continue to be filtered out.
•   Check up on the status of your application every 30 days with the Recruiting Detachment processing your application.
•   Ensure that you are checking the email account that you provided on your application.
___________________________________________________________________

If you have applied and have not yet received an email within 10 business days of submitting your online application, or if you would like to know the status of your application, it is recommended that you do the following:

•   Visit the link to our Forces site, ( http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73 ) and submit a status update request for your application. 
•   If you know your application number, include it in the email. 
•   If you do not know your application number, ensure you include your first name, last name, date of birth and the postal code of your home address. This will ensure that the recruiter who receives your email can locate your application and provide you with a status update.


----------



## Fluff

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Engineer Officer
Trade Choice 2: EME Officer
Trade Choice 3: Signals Officer
Applied: 27 June 2015
CFAT: 02 Sept. 2015
Pre-Assessment Interview: 22 Sept. 2015
Only Signals approved
Medical: 02 Nov. 2015 (Declared Fit July 2016)
Interview: 02 Nov. 2015
Background Checks: 09 Aug. 2016
Final Processing: 22 Aug. 2016
Merit Listed: 13 Sept. 2016 (Confirmed)
Received Offer: 19 Sept. 2016
BMOQ: 16 Jan. 2017

Got the phone call today, it will be an anxious ~4 month wait but I'd rather too much time to prep than not enough.


----------



## DAA

Baker89 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Oshawa
> Component: Regular, NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Armoured Soldier
> Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: 2 sept 2016
> First Contact: ?
> CFAT: ?
> Medical: ?
> Interview: ?
> Physical: ?
> Position Offered: ?
> Basic: ?
> 
> On the website armoured soldier is currently in demand and hiring I thought I would've heard from them a lot sooner. Still waiting for them to send me another email telling me to contact my local recruiting office, or should I be contacting them after waiting for this long?



If you are applying for the Regular Force, you should have been contacted within a week of submitting your online application.  If you are applying for the Reserve Force, then they usually recommend that you contact a Reserve Force Unit in your local area prior to submitting an online application.

Check your SPAM/Junk eMail Folders "online" through your email provider, as a response from CAF Recruiting may have been filtered out at that level and never reached you.

Worse case scenario, contact Recruiting Customer Service and ask about the status of your online application but be sure to include your Full Name, Address and Date of Birth.  They will usually respond back to you within 48 hours.

Customer Service  -  http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73
*** - use the email link under the heading "I need assistance with my application."


----------



## AbdullahD

Recruting Center: Vancouver
Component: Reg Force
Trade Choice 1: MSEOP
Trade Choice 2: --
Trade Choice 3: --
Application Date: 09/22/2016
First Contact: TBA
Tests: 
CFAT- completed, 2006.
Medical- TBA
Physical- TBA
Interview- TBA
Position Offered: TBA
Basic Training Begins: TBA

Ya know, I am 30 and I did not think I would have the trepidation submitting the application that I did. Having roughly 15 years of job experience and all.. but the 8 jobs in 5 years thing, looks bad to me lol (I tend to hold multiple jobs at once, been working 50+ hours a week for 6+ years, wife is excited for 40 hrs a week lol).

Anyways for better or worse, it is started guys. God bless ya all and DAA thanks for dealing with my message, you really dont bite 

Abdullab


----------



## JaiWill

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence Officer
Trade Choice 3: Aerospace Control Officer
Application Date: July 21st, 2015
First Contact: July 30th, 2015
CFAT: August 14th, 2015
ASC Phase 1: May 2nd & 3rd, 2016
Medical: June 8th, 2016
Interview: June 8th, 2016
ASC Phase 2: October 6th, 2016
Merit listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment: TBD
BMOQ: TBD


----------



## JDW

So very happy! I have applied to the CF right out of high school and I have received THE call this week   
Here's my process.:

Recruiting Centre: Barrie
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: CEOTP Pilot
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
First Applied: Dec, 2015
First Contacted: 1 - 2 weeks after application
CFAT: Feb 22, 2016
Medical: Mar 15, 2016 FAILED 
Interview: Mar 17, 2016
Supplementary Medical Forms Submitted: May - June, 2016 PASSED
ASC: Jul 6 - 8, 2016
Aircrew Medical: Jul 21, 2016
Merit Listed: Sept 7, 2016 (confirmed by phone)
Position Offered: Sept 20, 2016
Enrolment/Swearing In: Oct 12, 2016
BMOQ: Oct 24, 2016


----------



## Alexis

Recruiting Center: Montreal

Regular/Reserve: Regular

Officer/NCM: NCM

Trade Choice 1: Med Tech

Application Date: Oct. 22nd 2015

First Contact: Oct. 23rd 2015

CFAT/TSD/PI: Nov. 19th 2015 (passed)

Background check: May 10th 2016 (Cleared)

Interview: May 31st 2016 (passed)

Medical: June 6th 2016 (passed)

Pre-security clearance (not born in Canada): Ottawa said not needed

PLAR started: July 27th 2016

PLAR completed: Aug 17th 2016

Merit listed: Aug 30th 2016

Position Offered: Sep 12th 2016

Swear in: Oct 25th 2016

BMQ: Nov 7th 2016  :Bday Dancer:


Good luck guys! mine took a year from the day I applied to my swearing in!


----------



## DAA

JDW said:
			
		

> So very happy! I have applied to the CF right out of high school and I have received THE call this week
> Here's my process.:
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Barrie
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: CEOTP Pilot
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> First Applied: Dec, 2015
> First Contacted: 1 - 2 weeks after application
> CFAT: Feb 22, 2016
> Medical: Mar 15, 2016 FAILED
> Interview: Mar 17, 2016
> Supplementary Medical Forms Submitted: May - June, 2016 PASSED
> ASC: Jul 6 - 8, 2016
> Aircrew Medical: Jul 21, 2016
> Merit Listed: Sept 7, 2016 (confirmed by phone)
> Position Offered: Sept 20, 2016
> Enrolment/Swearing In: Oct 12, 2016
> BMOQ: Oct 24, 2016



I guess your previous question has now been answered.     :nod:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/105937/post-1454333.html#msg1454333

Congrats and good luck on your future career with the CAF!


----------



## MacleodEE

Recruiting Center: CFRC- Fredericton
Regular/Reserve: Regular (Airforce)
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACS Tech
Application Date: April 2014
First Contact: April 2014
Aptitude Test: May 2014
Medical: May 2014 - Cleared June 2015
Interview: October 15th, 2015
Merit Listed: October 30th 2015 ish
Position Offered: ACS 
Enrollment/Swear in: Sept 22th 2016
Basic: October 10th 2016


----------



## Banksmj01

It has been a very long time coming, but as they say good things come to those who wait, I got my call. Never been as nervous and as excited in my whole life.  

Recruiting Center: Charlottetown, PE.
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer 

Online Application: [February 26th 2014]
First Contact: [March 5th 2014]
CFAT: [March 18th 2014] Passed
Medical: [July 29th 2014]  Failed 
Interview: [July 29th 2014] Passed

** Additional medical information sent 12 months later and found acceptable. Recieved letter stating I now meet CEMS (File Reopened).

Background Check: [Dec 8th 2015] 
ERS Check: [Dec 8th 2015] Passed 
Medical 2: [May 25th 2016] Passed (V4 combat arms DQ)
Interview 2: [June 29th 2016] 

Switched Trades
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Trade Choice 2: Veh Tech

Merit Listed: [September 19th 2016]
Position offered: [September 28th 2016 ACISS]
Swearing in:  [October 24th 2016]
BMQ Start Date: [November 5th 2016]


----------



## Riffraff

Recruiting Centre: Calgary
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: ACISS
Trade Choice 3: Infantry Soldier
Application Date: June 6, 2016
First Contact: June 7, 2016
CFAT: June 23, 2016 Passed
Medical exam: September 21, 2016
Interview: September 21, 2016
Position Offered: Combat Engineer, September 29, 2016
Swearing in: October 25, 2016
BMQ: November 7, 2016


----------



## Ocean33

thanks everyone for posting your processes
I am waiting on medical, and getting ducks in a row. 
Hoping the new year brings good news!
Good luck all 🇨🇦


----------



## SandwichBoy

Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: 22 April 2016
First Contact: May 2016
Aptitude Test: Already done with a previous application
Medical: Aug 2016
Interview: Aug 2016
Merit Listed: Sept 2016
Position Offered: 3 October 2016
Enrollment/Swear in: 8 Nov 2016
Basic Training: 14 Nov 2016


----------



## Ocean33

thank you everyone for posting your progress
still getting my ducks in a row
good luck all 🇨🇦


----------



## Morgan822

After a year long process my dream is finally here. I get sworn in in November 3rd and commence BMQ November 14th.


----------



## ms_ink

Recuiting Center: Sudbury Ont
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM:NCM
Trade choice: MSE OP
Application Date: mid June 2016
First Contact: July 2016
Aptitude Testing: August 2016
Medical:Oct 2016
Interview: Oct 2016
Merit Listed: Oct 2016
Position Offered: TBD
Enrolment/Swear in: TBD
Basic Training: TBD

Hey All! I've been browsing these forums for a few months now- definitely has been helpful & answered many questions for me. Decided today to actually sign up, seeing as am I am on the last stretch of the application process. 

Super nervous as I have never wanted something so bad in my life. 

Here's hoping I have something that stands out above the rest! 

Best of luck to everyone


----------



## AllisonLeigh93

Recruiting Centre: Charlottetown
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: Infantry soldier
Application Date: August 25, 2016
First Contact: August 30, 2016
CFAT: September 7, 2016 Passed
Medical exam and Interview: October 5, 2016
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Nish

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: PLUMBING/HEATING TECH
Trade Choice 2: REFRIGERATION AND MECHANICAL SYSTEMS TECH
Trade Choice 3: CONSTRUCTION TECH

First Contact: May 11, 2016
CFAT: Jun 07, 2016 Passed

-Aug 23, 2016 I received news that I had been selected for further processing in my 2ND choice. (No positions left for P&H techs or Cons. Techs at this time)

Medical exam: Seep 16, 2016 Passed
Interview: Sep 16, 2016 Passed

Merit Listed: I contacted my recruiter on Oct 28th as a follow up since the interview. He told me that my processing was complete and that I can now be considered during upcoming selections. 

Upcoming selection dates for RM Techs are: 
November 10th
November 30th

Position Offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## WestGirl36

Recruiting Centre: Victoria, BC
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: E Tech
Application Date: September 17th, 2016
First Contact: September 20th, 2016 
CFAT: October 7th, 2016 (passed)
PLAR started: October 13th, 2016
PLAR results: TBD 
Medical/Interview: November 24th, 2016
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## MrAdamT

I have been looking around this site for quite a while now and thought i should post my progress. 



Recruiting centre: Victoria, BC
Reserve/regular: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice: Infantry or artillery
Application Date: Late June 2016
First Contact: 14 July 2016
CFAT: 28 July 2016 (passed)
Interview: 31 August 2016 (passed)
Medical/Medical Interview: 31 August 2016(passed)
Merit listed: 6 September 2016
Position offered: 28 October 2016, Artillaryman, accepted
Swearing in: 10 Nov 2016
BMQ: Nov 14- 03 March 2017

Cannot wait untill i get to bmq. I have been wanting to join for many years. Wish me luck peoples!!😀😀😀


----------



## Aquila

Recruting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantryman
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Oct 18, 2016
First Contact: Oct 19, 2016
CFAT: November 3, 2016(Passed)
PT Test completed: 
Interview completed: 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## BC604

Hi everyone, nothing too exciting to report yet but I've been lurking this forum for a long time and thought this could be a good chance to make my first post!

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Marine Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Naval Communicator
Trade Choice 3: Cook
Application Date: Oct 26, 2016
First Contact:
CFAT:
PT Test completed: 
Interview completed: 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Karona

Figured I can provide an update on my file 

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Biomedical Electronics Technician (Position Full)
Trade Choice 2: Medical Technician
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: August 21, 2016
First Contact: August 26, 2016
CFAT: September 29, 2016
Medical completed: October 18, 2016
Interview completed: October 25, 2015
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Foxtrot330

RE-ENROLLMENT APP
Recruting Center: NCR/Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Communicator Research Operator
Trade Choice 2: ACISS
Application Date: April 01, 2016
First Contact: April 06, 2016
Med, aptitude completed : Sept 06, 2016
Interview completed: Sept 27, 2016
Reliability Status: Oct 31, 2016
Merit Listed:
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Foxtrot330

Hi guys, just got an update this morning  from CFRC Ottawa that I have been placed on the Merit List this morning. 

Been waiting for this moment for quite a while, thankful and humbled to wait for an offer. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Jaytech83

Recruiting Centre: Kingston
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: PLUMBING/HEATING TECH
Trade Choice 2: SUPPLY TECH 
Trade Choice 3: COOK
Application Date: May 10, 2016
First Contact: May 11, 2016
CFAT: May 25, 2016 Passed
Medical exam: June 15, 2016
Merit Listed: Oct 15,2016
Position Offered: Nov 9, 2016 Supply Tech
Swearing in: Dec 13, 2016
BMOQ: Jan 7, 2017
 :cold: but I can't wait to finally start BMQ.
[/quote]


----------



## raoufhakam

I finally got the call today!!!!

After almost 3 years in process (2 years, 10 months exactly)
My local unit's recruting Cpl. Called in today and im getting sworn in next Tuesday,

Recruiting Centre: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: ACISS
Trade Choice 3: Med Tech
Application Date: Jan31 2014
Documents Received: Feb26 2014
First Contact: Mar11 2014
CFAT: Mar12 2014
1st Medical: Mar24 2014
2nd: Jul26 2016
1st Interview: Mar24 2014
2nd: Jul26 2016
1st  Fitness Test: Mar25 2014
2nd: Aug06 2015
3rd: Aug25 2016
Security Clearance Interview: Oct21 2015
Position offered:Nov10 2016
Sworn in:Nov15 2015
BMQ:Nov18 2016


----------



## Foxtrot330

I got my offer today, so surreal, so happy. 

Good luck everyone, keep pushing forward.

Thank you staff and moderators, I have been lurking through this site for years and the same few names always pop out with amazing information to share. God bless.


----------



## bscriber

Finally was merit listed.  My recruiting centre said I should be good for the December 12th selection board and that I should hopefully be able to go in January or February 2017 for BMOQ.


----------



## Marie92

An update! 

CFRC: Quebec
Regular/Reserve: Reg.
Officer/NCM: NCM
1st choice: Imagery tech.
2nd choice: WFE tech.
Application date: May 2016
CFAT: June 28th 2016 (Success)
Background check : July 2016 (Success)
Interview: August 10th 2016 (Success)
Medical: August 10th 2016 (more documents needed)
Medical update : September 8th 2016
Medically fit: YES
Merit listed: November 2016
Position offered: November 21st, 2016
Swearing in: January 17th, 2017
BMQ: January 21st, 2017, starting January 23rd, 2017


----------



## dreizzy

Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ATIS Tech
Trade Choice 2: Communicator Research Operator (Air Force)
Application Date: March 2016
First Contact: March 2016
CFAT: April 2016
Interview: June 2016
Medical: June 2016
Merit Listed: October 2016
Position Offered: October 2016 Declined - Communicator Research Operator (Navy)
Position Offered: November 2016 Accepted - ATIS Tech
Swearing in: January 2017
BMQ: Jan 09, 2017


----------



## F_Freeman

I had my Security Clearance Interview (it took at least 6 months) last Tuesday, November 22, 2016. It was about an hour long. Hoping to hear from the CFRC-Ottawa for an update in the following week. The investigator told me that if everything goes smooth, I might be called for BMQ around April/May.

Still waiting for:
- PLAR
- Medical and
- Interview


----------



## awolfintdot

My first post!

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/ NCM: DEO
Trade Choice #1: Pilot
Trade Choice #2: LogO
Trade Choice #3: MARS
Applied: January, 2016
First Contact: 
CFAT: sometime in 2014
Reliability Interview: Sept 2016 - Granted
Security Clearance Pre-Assessment: Under Processing
Interview: ....
Medical: ....
Merit Listed: .....
Position Offered: ....
Enrollment/ Swear In: ..
BMOQ Begins: ...


----------



## BurmaShave

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/ NCM: Officer
Trade Choice #1: Pilot (CEOTP-Pilot)
Trade Choice #2: 
Trade Choice #3: 
Applied: March 11th, 2016
First Contact: March 16th, 2016
CFAT: April 12th, 2016 (Passed)
Seneca Pre-Acceptance: April 26th, 2016
ACS: June 15th, 2016 (Passed)
Interview: July 6th, 2016 (Passed)
Medical: July 12th, 2016 (Passed)
AUMB Medical: October 6th, 2016 (Passed)
Approved for Merit Listing: November 1st, 2016
Merit Listed: November 2nd, 2016
Position Offered: November 15th, 2016
Enrollment/ Swear In: January 10th, 2017
BMOQ Begins: January 16th, 2017

10 months from application to BMOQ. Seems to be on the faster end of pilots, I'm lucky.


----------



## guychiffre

Recruiting Center: Kingston
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/ NCM: Officer
Trade Choice #1: Mars
Trade Choice #2: Arty
Trade Choice #3: Armored
Applied: Oct 14, 2015
First Contact: April, 2016
CFAT: April 2016 (Passed)
Interview: May 2016 
MOST: July, 2016
Medical: July, 2016 
Merit Listed: Late Oct, 2016
Position Offered (MARS): Dec 7th, 2016
Enrollment/ Swear In: Feb, 2017
BMOQ Begins: Late Feb, 2017


----------



## Nish

Nish said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: PLUMBING/HEATING TECH
> Trade Choice 2: REFRIGERATION AND MECHANICAL SYSTEMS TECH
> Trade Choice 3: CONSTRUCTION TECH
> 
> First Contact: May 11, 2016
> CFAT: Jun 07, 2016 Passed
> 
> -Aug 23, 2016 I received news that I had been selected for further processing in my 2ND choice. (No positions left for P&H techs or Cons. Techs at this time)
> 
> Medical exam: Seep 16, 2016 Passed
> Interview: Sep 16, 2016 Passed
> 
> Merit Listed: I contacted my recruiter on Oct 28th as a follow up since the interview. He told me that my processing was complete and that I can now be considered during upcoming selections.
> 
> Upcoming selection dates for RM Techs are:
> November 10th
> November 30th
> 
> Position Offered: TBD
> Swearing in: TBD
> BMQ: TBD



Thought I'd give an update,

Position offered: Nov 16
Swearing in: Jan 26
BMQ: Feb 13
 [


----------



## Eric Wang

Recruiting Centre: HMCS Discovery
Regular/ Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Naval Combat Information Operator
Trade Choice 2: Boatswain
Trade Choice 3: Naval Communicator
Online Application: July 19th 2016
First Contact: July 21th 2016
FORCE test: July 28th, 2016 (Passed)
CFAT: September 22nd, 2016 (Passed)
Medical: October 21st, 2016 (Passed)
Interview: October 21st, 2016 (Passed)
Position offered: Boatswain
Swearing in: December 6th, 2016
BMQ: Summer of 2017


----------



## Canuck10

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3: Sigs 
First Contact: October 16th, 2016
Online Application: October 2016
CFAT: November 28th, 2016 (Passed)
FORCE test: November 30th, 2016 (Passed)
Interview: December 5th, 2016 (Passed)
Medical: December 12th, 2016 - Pending Ottawa's approval 
Position offered: 
Swearing in: 
BMQ: 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Gp95

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
Component: Regular, NCM
Trade Choice 1: Crewman
Trade Choice 2: Veh Tech
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: May 2016
First Contact: June 2016
CFAT: May 2013
Medical: November 2016
Interview: November 2016
Merit listed: December 2016 (Crewman)
Position Offered: 
Basic Training: 

 :snowman:


----------



## AllisonLeigh93

Just thought I'd post an update!

Recruiting Centre: Charlottetown
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: Infantry soldier
Application Date: August 25, 2016
First Contact: August 30, 2016
CFAT: September 7, 2016 Passed
Medical exam and Interview: October 5, 2016
Merit Listed: November 9, 2016
Position Offered: December 14, 2016
Swearing in: February 20, 2017
BMQ: March 6, 2017




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ayman

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Military Police 
Trade Choice 2: Ammunition tech
Online Application: June 21st 2016
First Contact:June 27th 2016
CFAT: July 5th 2016 PASSED
Medical: July 22nd 2016 PASSED
Interview: AUG 9TH 2016 PASSED
MPAC:?
Merit Listed: DEC 2nd 2016 for Amo Tech 
Position offered: ?
Swearing in: ?
BMOQ: ?


----------



## Navybeans

Received my offer this morning. Overall about a six month process so not bad at all.


----------



## OttCap

Has anyone that attended the most recent MPAC heard anything back?


----------



## lohocard

Canuck10 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
> Regular/ Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: Armoured
> Trade Choice 3: Sigs
> First Contact: October 16th, 2016
> Online Application: October 2016
> CFAT: November 28th, 2016 (Passed)
> FORCE test: November 30th, 2016 (Passed)
> Interview: December 5th, 2016 (Passed)
> Medical: December 12th, 2016 - Pending Ottawa's approval
> Position offered:
> Swearing in:
> BMQ:
> 
> Good luck everyone!



Hey, I'd like an update on your process and when you get a job offer! I'm going for Reserves as well and did my CFAT on November 27th, 2016 in Ottawa! I've only been emailed saying I passed the CFAT but of course I need to wait to see my qualified trades because it's the Christmas Holidays  [:'(

Goodluck! :subbies:


----------



## BC604

Update! Got the email hours ago! It's been over 2 months from application to first contact but I kept in regular contact with the recruiting centre. 

That was the key difference from "hurry up and wait" becoming "hurry up and panic" 

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Marine Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Naval Communicator
Trade Choice 3: Cook
Application Date: Oct 26, 2016
First Contact: Jan 10, 2017
CFAT: 
PT Test completed: 
Interview completed: 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## redpolarbears

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular NCM
Trade Choice #1: Infantry
Trade Choice #2: Avionics Tech
Applied: Oct 11, 2016
First Contact: Oct 12 , 2016
CFAT: Nov 4, 2016 (Passed)
Interview: Dec 20, 2016 (Passed)
Medical: Dec 20, 2016 (Failed)
Medical: Jan 10, 2017 (Passed)
Merit listed: ?
Position offered:?
Swearing in: ?
BMQ: ?


----------



## shadesofgreen

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Com. Research Op.
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application date: 20/11/2013
First contact: 23/11/2013
Aptitude test: 12/2013
Medical: 01/2013
---Disqualified after medical for ADHD---

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Application date: 31/10/2016
First contact: 02/11/2016
Aptitude test: Already passed in 12/2013
Interview 7/12/2016 (passed)
Force test: TBD
Medical:TBD (Currently in the process of trying to get the documents I need before I can get an appointment. The reassessment for ADHD.)


----------



## dgilroy9

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry 
Trade Choice 2: Aerospace Control Operator
Trade Choice 3: Firefighter
Online Application: Jan 16th 2017
First Contact:Jan 19th 2017
CFAT: Wrote this 8 years ago, still valid (passed for ACOP)
Medical: ?
Interview: ?
MPAC:?
Position offered: ?
Swearing in: ?
BMOQ: ?

God I hope this doesn't take as long as some of ya'll.


----------



## BrewsKampbell

10 months from start to finish. I applied as Recruit School Bypass as I have previous service.

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
Component: Regular, NCM
Trade Choice 1: Ammo Tech
Trade Choice 2: Traffic Tech
Trade Choice 3: Mat Tech
Application Date: March 2016
First Contact: March 2016
CFAT: 2003
Medical: Oct 2016
Interview: Oct 2016
Merit listed: Nov 2016
Position Offered: Ammo Tech (Jan 2017)


----------



## JaiWill

Got the magic email on January 16th.  ;D

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence Officer
Trade Choice 3: Aerospace Control Officer
Application Date: July 21st, 2015
First Contact: July 30th, 2015
CFAT: August 14th, 2015
ASC Phase 1: May 2nd & 3rd, 2016
Medical: June 8th, 2016
Interview: June 8th, 2016
ASC Phase 2: October 6th, 2016
Position Offered: Pilot
Swearing In: March 7th, 2017
BMOQ: March 13th, 2017


----------



## clmarr

Still very early in the process

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Avionics Systems Tech
Trade Choice 2: Aviation Systems Tech
Trade Choice 3: Aircraft Structure Tech
Online Application: November 28, 2016
First Contact: November 30, 2016
CFAT: January 18, 2017 (Passed)
Medical: 
Interview: 
Position Offered: 
Swearing In: 
BMOQ:


----------



## Gp95

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
Component: Regular, NCM
Trade Choice 1: Crewman
Trade Choice 2: Veh Tech
Trade Choice 3: Infantry
Application Date: May 2016
First Contact: June 2016
CFAT: May 2013
Medical: November 2016
Interview: November 2016
Merit listed: December 2016 (Crewman)
Position Offered: January 26 2017 (Crewman)
Basic Training: March 20 2017!


----------



## marvp90

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto 
Component: Regular, NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer 
Trade Choice 3: Weapons Technician - Land
Application Date: July 7th 2015
First Contact: July 28th 2015
CFAT: November 7th 2016
Medical: November 7th 2016
Interview: November 7th 2016
Merit listed: December 2016 
Position Offered: January 27th 2017
Basic Training: March 20th 2017


----------



## Karona

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: Medical Technician 
Application Date: August 21, 2016
First Contact: August 26, 2016
CFAT: September 29, 2016
Medical completed: October 18, 2016
Interview completed: October 25, 2016
Position Offered: January 18, 2017
Basic Training Begins: March 20, 2017


----------



## OttCap

Karona said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice: Medical Technician
> Application Date: August 21, 2016
> First Contact: August 26, 2016
> CFAT: September 29, 2016
> Medical completed: October 18, 2016
> Interview completed: October 25, 2016
> Position Offered: January 18, 2017
> Basic Training Begins: March 20, 2017



Glad to see more of us filling out the March 20 BMQ! Looking forward to meeting everyone. Here's my timeline...And no it's not a typo, I did apply back in 2013.

Recruting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: Military Police
Application Date: re-applied March 2016
First Contact: March 2016
CFAT: November 2013
(Trade Full for fiscal year 2013)
Medical: July 2016
Interview completed: July 2016
MPAC: Nov 21, 2016
Position Offered: January 17, 2017
Basic Training Begins: March 20, 2017


----------



## Silje

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Control Officer
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence Officer
Trade Choice 3: Military Police Officer
Application Date: Nov., 2014
First Contact: Dec., 2015
CFAT: Feb. 9th, 2015
ASC Phase 1: Aug. 21st - 23rd, 2016
Medical: Feb. 1st, 2017
Interview: Feb. 21st, 2017
ASC Phase 2: 
Position Offered: 
Swearing In: 
BMOQ:


----------



## redpolarbears

Got my offer today, Heading out to St. Jean for a March 27th start!

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular NCM
Trade Choice #1: Infantry
Trade Choice #2: Avionics Tech
Applied: Oct 11, 2016
First Contact: Oct 12 , 2016
CFAT: Nov 4, 2016 (Passed)
Interview: Dec 20, 2016 (Passed)
Medical: Dec 20, 2016 (Failed)
Medical: Jan 10, 2017 (Passed)
Merit listed: Jan ??, 2017
Position Offered: Jan 30, 2017 (Infantry)
Enrollment: March 20th, 2017
BMQ start: March 27th, 2017


----------



## SRidders

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
Regular/ Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Armour Officer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 3: Intelligence Officer
Online Application: July 2015
First Contact: August 2015
Position offered: Armour Officer - May 2016 (Offer letter from South Alberta Light Horse)
CFAT: January 2016 (Passed)
1st FORCE test: August 2015 (Passed)
2nd FORCE test: July 2016 (Passed)
Interview: July 2016 (Passed)
Medical: June 2016 (Passed)
Swearing in: February 1st, 2017
BMOQ: Summer of 2017 or Fall/Winter of 2017/18


----------



## F_Freeman

A few progress on application, my medical and interview is a month apart which is normally done in one day basing from most applications posted here. Anyways, I am getting too excited as it is nearing the end of the process. If everything goes smooth, hopefully I will be in by March/April/May.


----------



## Griffin36

Recruiting Center: CFRC Sudbury
Regular/ Reserve: Regular NCM
Trade Choice #1: Aviation Sys Tech
Trade Choice #2: Avionics Sys Tech
Applied: Oct 11, 2016
First Contact: Oct 13 , 2016
CFAT: Nov 28, 2016 (Passed)
Interview: Jan 23, 2017 (Passed)
Medical: Jan 23, 2017 (Supplementary Info needed)
Medical: Feb 2, 2017 (Supp. Info provided)
Merit listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment:
BMQ start:


----------



## BC604

Update! Did my CFAT a couple weeks ago. After the test they pulled us into a special waiting room and called us in 1 by 1. I was the last of 6 or 7 people so it took me about 45 minutes to be seen. It was the most nerve-racking 45 minutes of my life! When I got called in the officer said I passed with flying colours and would almost certainly be picked for Marine Engineer if I passed all the other steps! It was perhaps the happiest moment of my life, I was glowing the entire way back home on the train  ;D


Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Marine Engineer
Trade choice 2: NavCom
Tade Choice 3: Cook (the officer that gave me CFAT results said I should disable this one so they don't try to get me as a cook so I assume it's not a choice on my file anymore)
Applied: Oct 26 2016
First contact: Jan 10, 2017
CFAT: Jan 24, 2017
Medical: 
Interview: 
Position offered: 
Enrollment/swearing in: 
BMQ:


----------



## lohocard

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Ottawa

Regular/Reserve: Regular NCM

Trade Choice 1: MP

Trade Choice 2: Supply Technician

Trade Choice 3: Vehicle Technician

Applied: August 2016

First Contact: November 8th, 2016

CFAT: November 24th, 2016 (Passed)

Interview: January 19th, 2017

Medical: January 19th, 2017 (Info needed)

Medical: February 6th, 2017 (Info provided)

Merit listed: ?

Position offered: ?

Enrolment: ?

BMQ: ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowwin

Hello, I've been lurking and searching around here since July. Thought I would share my experience with wait times.  [

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Medical Technician
Trade choice 2: Infantry
Trade choice 3: Supply Technician
Application date: July 4, 2016
First contact: July 14, 2016
CFAT: July 27, 2016
Medical: December 6, 2016
Interview: December 12, 2016
Merit list: Not informed until I called in on Jan 13, 2017
Position offered:  February 11, 2017 (Med Tech)
Ceremony: March 28, 2017
BMQ: April 17, 2017


----------



## dshulga

Still waiting on updates but this is what I have so far!

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade choice 1: MARS
Trade choice 2: Log O
Trade choice 3: Public Affairs Officer
Application date: March 3, 2016
First contact: March 9, 2016
CFAT: March 28, 2016
Supp. Docs (Citizenship): July 25, 2016
MOST: Aug 11, 2016
Medical: Oct 3, 2016
Interview: Oct 3, 2016
Back-check: October 14, 2016
Med Approved: November 2016
Merit list: January 2017
Position offered:  
Ceremony: 
BMOQ:


----------



## sailorprivateer

I posted my process but seems like I can't edit it anymore.  :-\
Here's an updated one.

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Communicator Research Operator
Applied: June 12th, 2016
First Contact: June 15th, 2016
CFAT: July 8th, 2016 [PASSED]
Medical: July 27th, 2016 [PASSED]
Interview: July 27th, 2016 [PASSED]
Merit List: n/a
Position Offered: February 14th, 2017
Enrolment/Swearing-In: March 16th, 2017
BMQ: March 27th, 2017


----------



## ddorriesfield

Recruiting Centre: Toronto CFRC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AC OP
Applied: January 27th, 2016 
First Contact: January 27th, 2016
CFAT: January 29th, 2016 [PASSED]
Medical: September 27, 2016 [PASSED]
Interview: October 4th, 2016 [PASSED]
Merit List: November 18th, 2016
Position Offered: December 15th, 2016
Enrolment/Swearing-In: March 01, 2017
BMQ: March 13th, 2017


----------



## ILK0816

Just got my job offer today  I lurked for a while before finally signing up for this forum... Hope my processing sample can help someone get an idea what to expect! 
Recruiting Center: CFRC Edmonton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular NCM
Trade Choice #1: Armoured crewman
Applied: Oct 11, 2016
First Contact: Oct 13 , 2016
CFAT: Jan 11, 2016 (Passed) (After much rescheduling due to conflict with school)
Interview: Jan 23, 2017 (Passed)
Medical: Jan 23, 2017 (Passed)
Merit listed: Jan 23, 2017
Position Offered: Feb 14, 2017
Enrollment: March 23, 2017
BMQ start: April 17, 2017


----------



## browen

Congratulations to everyone who received good news recently. Below is as accurate a representation of my process as I can offer.
A couple notes:

At my first interview, I was informed I did not qualify for CELE or SIG (as my degree was a hybrid of Computer Science & Business).
My Official final marks from university were not in until early June.
During the PLAR, my file was frozen.

*Recruiting Centre:* CFRC Hamilton
*Regular/Reserve:* Regular
*Officer/NCM:* Officer (DEO)
*Trade Choice 1:* CELE
*Trade Choice 2:* SIG
*Trade Choice 3:* INT

*Applied:* January 2nd, 2016 
*First Contact:* January 6th, 2016
*CFAT:* January 26th, 2016

*Interview (INT O):* Feb 26, 2016
*Medical:* March 23, 2016
PLAR started: Jun 22, 2016
*Background Check Complete:* August 10, 2016
PLAR result(DENIED):September 21, 2016
*Merit List (INT O):* September 21, 2016
Applied for Entry Standards Waiver (CELE): September 21, 2016
Informed INT O Closed for FY: November 15, 2016
Informed of Qualification (SIG O): November 15, 2016

*Interview (SIG O & INT O):* November 21, 2016
*Merit List (SIG O):* November 22, 2016
Entry Standards Waiver Approved (CELE): February 1, 2017

Informed SIG O Closed for FY: February 7, 2017
*Update Interview (CELE O):* February 7, 2017
*Update Medical:* February 7, 2017
*Merit List (CELE O):* February 8, 2017

*Position Offered (CELE O):* February 14, 2017
*Enrolment/Swearing-In:* March 01, 2017
*BMOQ:* March 13th, 2017

If you have any questions, PM me. I hope this helps someone.


----------



## clmarr

ILK0816 said:
			
		

> Just got my job offer today  I lurked for a while before finally signing up for this forum... Hope my processing sample can help someone get an idea what to expect!
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Edmonton
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular NCM
> Trade Choice #1: Armoured crewman
> Applied: Oct 11, 2016
> First Contact: Oct 13 , 2016
> CFAT: Jan 11, 2016 (Passed) (After much rescheduling due to conflict with school)
> Interview: Jan 23, 2017 (Passed)
> Medical: Jan 23, 2017 (Passed)
> Merit listed: Jan 23, 2017
> Position Offered: Feb 14, 2017
> Enrollment: March 23, 2017
> BMQ start: April 17, 2017



Any reason why there is a year gap between your CFAT and interview? I am currently waiting for the interview and hope the delay will not be too long.


----------



## ILK0816

It wasn't too long actually! I was still in University during the fall of 2016 so I had to reschedule the CFAT often around exams and all. Though it overlapped years, from application to enrolment it only took me 4 months total! 1 month between CFAT and enrolment- which is actually quite short! I've seen people wait one or more years to get in...  Armoured is in demand so I had that on my side! 
Hoping you get quick processing! 

**EDIT: I realize what you're saying. I typed 2016 instead of 2017. How embarassing!  :crybaby: My CFAT was January 11th of this year. My mistake.   :facepalm:


----------



## donniear

Got my offer H. Tech! Would've been a couple days ago if I wasn't at work and missed the call, but it doesn't matter now!

Recruiting Centre: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Applied: September 14 2016
First Contact: September 19 2016
CFAT: September 26 2016
Medical/interview: October 18 2016
Merit List: Sometime after January 30 2017
Position Offered: February 20 2017
Enrolment/Swearing-In: March 6 2017
BMQ: March 27th, 2017

I had a few things happening between October and January; new eye exam, visual field test, trouble with a reference from a certain year, and of course the holidays but despite all of that, I managed to get through this all quite fast, which I'm thankful for.


----------



## clmarr

F_Freeman said:
			
		

> I had my Security Clearance Interview (it took at least 6 months) last Tuesday, November 22, 2016. It was about an hour long. Hoping to hear from the CFRC-Ottawa for an update in the following week. The investigator told me that if everything goes smooth, I might be called for BMQ around April/May.
> 
> Still waiting for:
> - PLAR
> - Medical and
> - Interview



I find your process interesting because it is very similar to mine. (Also lived outside Canada in a NATO country more than 180 days in the last 10 years, same recruiting center, we both applied/wrote the CFAT around the same time but with a one year gap...) Please keep us updated. Based on the information you provided I could expect to start BMQ around May 2018. (give or take a few months) This is still to early to know for sure, but I find it nice to have a general idea.


----------



## Stumpy Goat

All and all, i think everything is moving very well!

Recruiting Center: Barrie
Regular/ Reserve: Regular NCM
Trade Choice #1: Infantry
Trade Choice #2: Combat Engineer
Applied: Oct, 2016
First Contact: Oct, 2016
CFAT: Oct, 2015 (Passed)
Interview: Jan 18, 2017 (Passed)
Medical: Jan 17, 2017 (Passed)
Merit listed: Feb 21, 2017
Position offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## F_Freeman

Hi Mr clmarr,

Below is an outlined progress of my application, hope it helps you give an overview of your application progress as well. I was in touch with the file manager every month to have an update. I will post a status update again if there is progress.

Nov-25-2015 - Received Canadian Citizenship (received my Citizenship after 4 yrs & 5 mos of staying here in Canada)
Nov-29-2015 - Applied Online
Nov-30-2015 - First Contact - Automated Response
Jan-08-2016 - Aptitude Test
Jan-08-2016 - Received e-mail that I am qualified for my trade choices
Mar-31-2016 - Received e-mail for Pre-Security Interview appointment
Apr-26-2016 - Received additional documents to fill-up (long sheet)
Apr-28-2016 - Pre-Security Interview - was granted reliable
May-13-2016 - Was contacted to provide additional information and to sign one more document
Nov-18-2016 - Received an appointment date for Full Security Clearance Interview from private investigator
Nov-22-2016 - Security Clearance Interview - passed interview, just be honest
Jan-03-2017 - CFRC-Ottawa Received my cleared clearance
Jan-17-2017 - Received e-mail that I am approved for further processing from CFRG-Intake Management
Jan-30-2017 - Received Appointment dates for Medical Exam and Interview
Feb-07-2017 - Medical exam, it went well. Doctor assured nothing to worry about. Again be honest in your medical history.
Feb-09-2017 - Interview schedule is cancelled, rescheduled to March 27,2017 was originally March 1,2017
Mar-27-2017 - Interview date ....................


----------



## clmarr

F_Freeman

Thanks for the input. At what point did they ask you to provide your background check from the other country you previously lived in? Since I already have it, I tried to hand it over to speed up the process but was told it was too early.


----------



## F_Freeman

They did not ask for it, they are going to do the basic background check or a third party will do it I believe.  Anyway I still authorized someone in the previous country to acquire a clearance for me and I submitted it when I had my Pre-Security Interview (04-28-2016). The interviewer took it and keep it in file, I was told it may help them.

All I can say is patiently wait and provide whatever they ask. Based from other forums your progress may be quicker depending on how they badly need your skills.


----------



## TheReaper

ILK0816 said:
			
		

> It wasn't too long actually! I was still in University during the fall of 2016 so I had to reschedule the CFAT often around exams and all. Though it overlapped years, from application to enrolment it only took me 4 months total! 1 month between CFAT and enrolment- which is actually quite short! I've seen people wait one or more years to get in...  Armoured is in demand so I had that on my side!
> Hoping you get quick processing!
> 
> **EDIT: I realize what you're saying. I typed 2016 instead of 2017. How embarassing!  :crybaby: My CFAT was January 11th of this year. My mistake.   :facepalm:



Hey, I have my interview Tomorrow and medical next thursday for Armoured and was just wondering if you knew if they were still in high demand. 
I know the forces.ca doesn't get updated very often from what i've heard.


----------



## ILK0816

@TheReaper
I'm no recruiter, but my bet would be yes! It's been less than a month since my interview where my MCC told me explicitly that they're pushing hard for armoured soldiers and were taking actions in the recruiting process to increase the amount of them. Given how long it has been in demand for, and how recently I've heard of it still being in demand- I doubt much has changed in a month! 
I don't have all the information but I can talk to you about what I do know anytime! I'm sure you'll kill that interview and medical!   Good luck!!!


----------



## Ryan_T

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sup Tech
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: 10 Feb 2014
CFAT:  Re-enrollee
Interview: March 2 2017 (passed)
Medical Exam: Jan 17 2017
Merit Listed: Waiting for waiver to be signed
Position Offered: 
Swearing in: 
BMQ:


----------



## dgilroy9

dgilroy9 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Aerospace Control Operator
> Trade Choice 3: Firefighter
> Online Application: Jan 16th 2017
> First Contact:Jan 19th 2017
> CFAT: Wrote this 8 years ago, still valid (passed for ACOP)
> Medical: ?
> Interview: ?
> MPAC:?
> Position offered: ?
> Swearing in: ?
> BMOQ: ?
> 
> God I hope this doesn't take as long as some of ya'll.




Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry 
Trade Choice 2: Aerospace Control Operator
Trade Choice 3: Firefighter
Online Application: Jan 16th 2017
First Contact:Jan 19th 2017
CFAT: Wrote this 8 years ago, still valid (passed for ACOP)
TSD/NPD: March 13th 2017 (I believe the TSD is a new part of the application?) anyways 
Medical: ?
Interview: ?
MPAC:?
Position offered: ?
Swearing in: ?
BMOQ: ?



**Updated
will update more when I complete next monday's process.


----------



## Griffin36

** Update **  I couldn't figure out how to edit the post, sorry!  But great news, I got Avionics Sys Tech, slated to start BMQ April 17th.   ;D


Recruiting Center: CFRC Sudbury
Regular/ Reserve: Regular NCM
Trade Choice #1: Aviation Sys Tech
Trade Choice #2: Avionics Sys Tech
Applied: Oct 11, 2016
First Contact: Oct 13 , 2016
CFAT: Nov 28, 2016 (Passed)
Interview: Jan 23, 2017 (Passed)
Medical: Jan 23, 2017 (Supplementary Info needed)
Medical: Feb 2, 2017 (Supp. Info provided)
Merit listed: ??
Position Offered: Avionics Sys Tech
Enrollment: April 06
BMQ start: April 17


----------



## DEINP

Hi guys, 
This my first post. 
I have been reading a lot of threads and researching. 

I Decided to apply to the forces because I felt it is what I should do in the next few years as it suites my natural skill set.
Also I live outside of Canada ( In the U.S.) and I really would love to live back in Canada. 
I Also have a questions, Other than the application is it possible to hand in a Complete resume?
I received an email to set up an appointment date and emailed them back. It Said wait 5 days and then call the center. So I sent another email, but I understand these things are slow. I am however genuinely interested in talking to someone as I have a few questions, Is there any extension I can dial to talk to a recruiter?. Even though Toronto is the closest city to me it is still very far away (few thousand kilometers), or I would go into the recruiting center my self.  
Thank you for taking the time to read my post. 


Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade choice 1: Military Police Officer
Trade choice 2: Intelligence Officer 
Tade Choice 3: Legal Officer
Applied: Feb 20 2017
First contact: Feb 22, 2017
CFAT: 
Medical: 
Interview: 
Position offered: 
Enrollment/swearing in: 
BMQ:


----------



## Yochimo

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Crewman
Trade choice 2: Artillery
Trade choice 3: -
Application date: Jan. 24Th 2016
First contact: A long time ago
CFAT: Jan 21, 2017  (Passed woooo)
Medical: 
Merit list: 
Position offered:  
Ceremony: 
BMQ:


----------



## nnguon2

Hi guys, 
This my first post. 
I have been reading a lot of threads and researching. Took me one year, not bad could of been sooner if not any plans.

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Telecommunication & Information Systems Technician
Trade Choice 2: Decline
Trade Choice 3: Decline
Application Date: May 25, 2016
First Contact: May 26, 2016
CFAT: November 23, 2016 Passed All Trades
Medical: December 20, 2016 passed
Interview: December 13, 2016 Passed
Background: Checked January 14 2017 Passed
Merit listed: February 24, 2017
Position Offered: March 10, 2017 
Enrollment: June 07, 2017
BMQ: June 19, 2017


----------



## mariomike

Just wanted to congratulate an applicant who made it to St. Jean with zero spoon-feeding. Bravo!   

Posts: 1



			
				nnguon2 said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> This my first post.
> I have been reading a lot of threads and researching. Took me one year, not bad could of been sooner if not any plans.
> 
> Recruiting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Telecommunication & Information Systems Technician
> Trade Choice 2: Decline
> Trade Choice 3: Decline
> Application Date: May 25, 2016
> First Contact: May 26, 2016
> CFAT: November 23, 2016 Passed All Trades
> Medical: December 20, 2016 passed
> Interview: December 13, 2016 Passed
> Background: Checked January 14 2017 Passed
> Merit listed: February 24, 2017
> Position Offered: March 10, 2017
> Enrollment: June 07, 2017
> BMQ: June 19, 2017



Advice from another applicant who also made it to St. Jean,



			
				Scarlett said:
			
		

> As a female going through the recruiting process right now, my tip to you is to use the search function on this forum. I have been able to find an answer on here to every question I've had.


----------



## TypeMoon

Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Artillery Officer
Trade Choice 2: Signal Officer
Trade Choice 3: Infantry Officer
Application Date: December 2nd, 2016
First Contact: December 17th, 2016
CFAT: January 23rd, 2017 Passed
Medical: February 23rd, 2017 Passed 
Interview: March 15rd, 2017 Passed
Merit listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment: TBD
BMOQ: TBD

Although I passed CFAT and qualified for an officer trade, I was told that my mark is just on average and not competitive. I am really worried that I will not get offered a job. I wonder if anyone shared a same concern with me and received an offer.


----------



## James_Huang

Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer - Direct Entry / NCM - Direct Entry (Preference for Officer)
Trade Choice 1: Logistic Officer
Trade Choice 2: Supply Tech.
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: Janurary 15th, 2017 (had some other things to address, so asked them to put my file on hold with regards to scheduling the CFAT)
First Contact: Feburary 10th, 2017
CFAT: March 14, 2017 [Passed - Officer preference given]
Medical: TBD 
Interview: TBD
Merit listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment: TBD
BMOQ: TBD


----------



## Vela

Recruiting Centre: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade: LOG Airforce
Applied: Must be 3 years ago
First Contact: Couple weeks after Application 
CFAT: September 2015 
Medical/interview: September 2016
Merit List: March 5th 2017
Position Offered: March 20th 2017
Enrolment/Swearing-In: May 4th 2017
BMOQ: May 15th 2017


It has been a long journey for me to get in but it's worth all the waiting and troubles. Now I am excited but also in a shock mode as I didn't expect to be shipped to BMOQ so soon... But at last I still get 2 months to get ready!

Good luck to all who are still waiting to hear back from the CAF!!


----------



## Armour8

Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM:  Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Armour
CFAT: Apr 29, 2016 - Passed
Medical: Dec 20, 2016 - Passed
Interview: Dec 20, 2016 - Completed
Background Checks: Feb, 2017 - Completed
Merit listed: Waiting
Enrollment :
BMOQ:


----------



## bscriber

I finally got the call!

Recruiting Center: Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM:     DEO
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Control Operator
Trade Choice 2: MARS Officer
Trade Choice 3: Intelligence Officer
Application Date: July 9, 2015
First Contact: July 10, 2015
CFAT: August 5, 2015 Passed
MOST: August 12, 2015 Passed
Medical : March 29, 2016
Interview completed: March 29, 2016
ACS: June 6-7, 2016
Background : November 2016
Merit listed:  November 8, 2016
Position Offered:  AEC
Enrollment :  May 3, 2017
BMOQ:  May 15, 2017


----------



## Vela

bscriber said:
			
		

> I finally got the call!
> 
> Recruiting Center: Kingston
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM:     DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Control Operator
> Trade Choice 2: MARS Officer
> Trade Choice 3: Intelligence Officer
> Application Date: July 9, 2015
> First Contact: July 10, 2015
> CFAT: August 5, 2015 Passed
> MOST: August 12, 2015 Passed
> Medical : March 29, 2016
> Interview completed: March 29, 2016
> ACS: June 6-7, 2016
> Background : November 2016
> Merit listed:  November 8, 2016
> Position Offered:  AEC
> Enrollment :  May 3, 2017
> BMOQ:  May 15, 2017


Congrates! See ya at the Basic!


----------



## F_Freeman

Status Update:
Just finished my interview this morning, it took around an hour & a half to go everything. Got interviewed for all my trade choices, and will be on merit list first week of April. Hoping to hear for a job offer soon and start BMQ within 3 months.


----------



## 10wskali

I am very pleased with how quickly CFRC Toronto has processed my application file  [. Medical and background check was approved within 2 weeks after my medical exam. I believe my references were contacted shortly after my interview since I was told on March 27th that my reliability screening was fully completed and the only thing left to do was have the Captain that interviewed me sign off on it. I was told that would take a couple of days so I believe I will be merit listed shortly. Fortunately for me, there are 10 openings for NCSE's and they will be sending out offers come April meaning I should find out soon enough if I'll get an offer. Hoping for the best. Cheers.

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular DEO
Trade Choice #1: Naval Combat Systems Engineer
Trade Choice #2: Electrical and Mechanical Engineer
Trade Choice #3: Engineer Officer
Applied: Dec 14, 2016
First Contact: Dec 16, 2016
CFAT: Jan 12, 2017 (Passed)
Medical Exam: Mar 1, 2017 (Passed)
Interview: Mar 15, 2017 (Passed)
Reliability Screening: Mar 27, 2017 (Completed)
Merit listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## serifed

I was told that my medical came back green from Ottawa today, so I thought I would share how my process has gone so far.

*Recruiting Center:* Barrie
*Regular/Reserve:* Regular
*Officer/NCM:* Officer (DEO)
*Trade Choice 1:* Pilot
*Trade Choice 2:* Air Combat Systems Officer
*Trade Choice 3:* Aerospace Control Officer
*Application Date:* May 2016
*First Contact:* May 6th 2016
*CFAT:* May 26th 2016 (passed)
*Aircrew Selection: *Aug. 21st - 23rd, 2016 (while I didn't make the math score for pilot/air combat systems, I was told I was competitive for AEC)
*Medical:* October 27th 2016 (You're also responsible for getting your own eye exams as well as blood/ECG testing done which you will have to give back to the recruiting centre. I'm not sure if this is the norm for all three air trades, or just AEC)
*Interview:* October 24th 2016 
*Position Offered: *
*Swearing In:* 
*BMOQ:*

Now I'm just waiting for a position offer!


----------



## RCAF_New_Guy

I got the call I've been waiting for! Just wanted to thank everyone on this forum for the insightful questions that I never even thought of throughout the application process and to all the people who provided the answers. I'm happy I finally get to post on here with my information.

*Recruiting Center:* Edmonton
*Regular/Reserve*: Regular
*Officer/NCM:* Officer (DEO)
*Trade Choice 1:* Pilot
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
*Application Date:* Jan 8, 2016
*First Contact:* Jan 11, 2016
*CFAT: *Feb 17, 2016 (Passed)
*Aircrew Selection: *May 25-May 26, 2017 (Passed Pilot)
*Initial Medical:* October 21, 2016
*Interview:* October 21, 2016
*Aircrew Selection Phase II: *December 15, 2016
*Position Offered:* Pilot
*Swearing In:* May 4, 2017
*BMOQ:* May 15, 2017


----------



## mariomike

Saw this in,

Application Process Samples.

This is the OP's first post,



			
				RCAF_New_Guy said:
			
		

> I got the call I've been waiting for! Just wanted to thank everyone on this forum for the insightful questions that I never even thought of throughout the application process and to all the people who provided the answers. I'm happy I finally get to post on here with my information.
> 
> *Recruiting Center:* Edmonton
> *Regular/Reserve*: Regular
> *Officer/NCM:* Officer (DEO)
> *Trade Choice 1:* Pilot
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> *Application Date:* Jan 8, 2016
> *First Contact:* Jan 11, 2016
> *CFAT: *Feb 17, 2016 (Passed)
> *Aircrew Selection: *May 25-May 26, 2017 (Passed Pilot)
> *Initial Medical:* October 21, 2016
> *Interview:* October 21, 2016
> *Aircrew Selection Phase II: *December 15, 2016
> *Position Offered:* Pilot
> *Swearing In:* May 4, 2017
> *BMOQ:* May 15, 2017



Congratulations. Made it through the application process ( to Pilot, no less! ) on your very first post!  

That was from yesterday. And another from today. Also first post!  


			
				Robinson_A said:
			
		

> Got the call and email yesterday! Just under 5 months from first contact to an employment offer.  I am impressed with the dedication of our recruiting staff, they have done a great job getting me the information I requested and helping me feel at ease during the process.



Recruiting Center: Edmonton, AB
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Crewman
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Application Date: November 9,2016
First Contact: November 10,2016
CFAT completed: December 8,2016 (Passed)
Interview: January 18,2017
Medical: January 18,2017
Merit Listed: March 1, 2017
Position offered: March 29, 2017
Enrollment/swearing in: May 31, 2017
BMQ: June 19, 2017


----------



## Robinson_A

Got the call and email yesterday! Just under 5 months from first contact to an employment offer.  I am impressed with the dedication of our recruiting staff, they have done a great job getting me the information I requested and helping me feel at ease during the process.


----------



## mrswoodca

After many, and I mean many many many many years of consideration, I finally submitted my application.

here are my stats thus far

Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice #1: Intelligence Operator
Trade Choice #2: AES OP
Trade Choice #3: 
Applied: 01/26/17
First Contact: 01/30/17
CFAT: 02/09/17 (Was told afterwards that I qualified for all NCM Trades and all but 2 Officer ones)
Medical Exam: 03/20/17
Interview: 03/20/17
Merit listed: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Swearing in: TBD
BMQ: TBD

I dropped off the extra paperwork that I had to get my DR to fill out yesterday.  Now it's the waiting game...


----------



## Caligulasfury

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: Armoured Soldier
Trade choice 3: Intelligence Operator
Re-Apply: Sept 28, 2016
First Contact: Sept 30, 2016
CFAT: Passed 2012
TSDPI: Dec 5, 2016
Medical: Jan 12, 2017
Interview: Jan 12, 2017
Merit Listed: March, 2017
Position offered: March 24, 2107
Swearing in: July 12, 2017
BMQ: July 24, 2017

So excited!!!


----------



## High-PoweredXU

serifed said:
			
		

> I was told that my medical came back green from Ottawa today, so I thought I would share how my process has gone so far.
> 
> *Recruiting Center:* Barrie
> *Regular/Reserve:* Regular
> *Officer/NCM:* Officer (DEO)
> *Trade Choice 1:* Pilot
> *Trade Choice 2:* Air Combat Systems Officer
> *Trade Choice 3:* Aerospace Control Officer
> *Application Date:* May 2016
> *First Contact:* May 6th 2016
> *CFAT:* May 26th 2016 (passed)
> *Aircrew Selection: *Aug. 21st - 23rd, 2016 (while I didn't make the math score for pilot/air combat systems, I was told I was competitive for AEC)
> *Medical:* October 27th 2016 (You're also responsible for getting your own eye exams as well as blood/ECG testing done which you will have to give back to the recruiting centre. I'm not sure if this is the norm for all three air trades, or just AEC)
> *Interview:* October 24th 2016
> *Position Offered: *
> *Swearing In:*
> *BMOQ:*
> 
> Now I'm just waiting for a position offer!



Good stuff man!
I'm also in the similar situation but going thru the Special Commissioning Plan - Program. Completed the ASC test in late February and just waiting for the call. How did you find the ASC Testing? As stressful as ppl say it is? I found it to be just challenging rather than stressful.


----------



## Untamed Spyder

Please Delete, For some reason my reply was moved here from another section. Sorry.


----------



## Untamed Spyder

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular (Air Force)
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVN SYS TECH
Trade Choice 2: ATIS TECH 
Trade Choice 3: AVS SYS TECH
Application Date: Oct. 12, 2016
First Contact: Oct. 20, 2016
Aptitude Test: Nov. 1, 2016 (Passed)
Pre-Security Clearance: Dec. 15, 2016 (Cleared)
Medical: Jan. 17, 2017 (Cleared - Forms Filled)
Interview: Jan. 17, 2017 (Passed) 
Position Offered: Mar. 24, 2017 (AVS SYS TECH)
Enrollment/Swear in: Jul. 12, 2017 
BMQ: Jul. 24, 2017

Surprisingly, it went faster then i thought it would, I have dual citizen but luckily everything worked out. They also made it so that BMQ starts after I finish school at the end of June. So excited for BMQ!!!


----------



## Trecr

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Crewman
Trade Choice 2: Crewman
Trade Choice 3: Crewman
Application Date: Dec 08 2016
First Contact: Dec 16 2016
Aptitude Test: Jan 12 2017 (passed)
Medical: Feb 28 2017 (forms needed)
Interview: Feb 28 2017
Medical: Mar 15 2017 (forms sent)
Position Offered: 
Enrollment/Swear in: 
BMQ:


----------



## Baitulemu

Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice : Logistics Officer
Application Date: Nov 05 2015
First Contact: Nov 09 2015
Aptitude Test: Dec 03 2015 (passed)
Interview: Sep 06 2016 (passed)
Medical: Sep 13 2016 (forms needed)
Medical: Sep 14 2016 (forms sent)
Medical: Dec 23 2016 (exams needed)
Medical: Jan 26 2017 (exams sent)
Merit List: Feb 16 2017
Position Offered: 
Enrollment/Swear in: 
BMOQ:


----------



## FinnO25

Recruting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Med Tech 
Application Date: April 3rd 2017
First Contact: April 5th 2017
CFAT Date : April 18th 2017
Medical Test: Pending
PT Test completed: Pending 
Interview completed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Sworn inending
Basic Training Beginsending


----------



## InBound

Very excited to move forward towards my potential career. This is what I want and all I can do is show up on time, do all that I can one step at a time, and the rest is out of my hands. Man, do I want this. 

Recruting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:Infantry 
Trade Choice 2: Artillery 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: November 23, 2016
First Contact: December 1, 2016
CFAT Date : May 5, 2015
Interview Completed: April 5, 2017
References Contacted: April 6, 2017
Medical: May 16, 2017 
Position Offered: Pending
Sworn inending
BMQending

Good luck to every one in their application process!


----------



## Armour8

Armour8 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM:  Officer (ROTP)
> Trade Choice 1: Armour
> CFAT: Apr 29, 2016 - Passed
> Medical: Dec 20, 2016 - Passed
> Interview: Dec 20, 2016 - Completed
> Background Checks: Feb, 2017 - Completed
> Merit listed: Mar, 2017
> Enrollment :
> BMOQ:


----------



## 10wskali

I don't understand why I got moved here. I followed the outline in the first post of the *[Application Process Samples* thread. I am providing some details about my experience with the process which could give others some additional perspective.



			
				John Kanaka said:
			
		

> I am very pleased with how quickly CFRC Toronto has processed my application file  [. Medical and background check was approved within 2 weeks after my medical exam. I believe my references were contacted shortly after my interview since I was told on March 27th that my reliability screening was fully completed and the only thing left to do was have the Captain that interviewed me sign off on it. I was told that would take a couple of days so I believe I will be merit listed shortly. Fortunately for me, there are 10 openings for NCSE's and they will be sending out offers come April meaning I should find out soon enough if I'll get an offer. Hoping for the best. Cheers.
> 
> Recruiting Center: Toronto
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular DEO
> Trade Choice #1: Naval Combat Systems Engineer
> Trade Choice #2: Electrical and Mechanical Engineer
> Trade Choice #3: Engineer Officer
> Applied: Dec 14, 2016
> First Contact: Dec 16, 2016
> CFAT: Jan 12, 2017 (Passed)
> Medical Exam: Mar 1, 2017 (Passed)
> Interview: Mar 15, 2017 (Passed)
> Reliability Screening: Mar 27, 2017 (Completed)
> Merit listed: TBD
> Position offered: TBD
> Swearing in: TBD
> BMQ: TBD



Plenty of people have been providing additional information for over 10 years. Did something change?



			
				pipstah said:
			
		

> Recruting Center: Rimouski
> Component: Regular
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot (32)
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry
> Trade Choice 3: --
> Application Date: Jan 10, 2004
> First Contact: Feb 15, 2004
> Tests:
> CFAT- completed, May 2001
> Medical- partially completed Feb 2004
> Physical- completed Feb 2004
> Interview- completed and recommended for both trades
> Position Offered: waiting
> Basic Training Begins: waiting
> 
> Hi all, i'm presently in the reserve in 031 and i will transfer in the regular force. I finish my university in 1 month so I'm going in the EDO program. I'm gonna pass this week to have more accurate test for my eyes and other stuff. The selection board will be held around the end of march and I hope I will get positive answer for my first trade choice! In my case it went really fast and smoothly... maybe knowing the people help alot to faster the processus. I will keep updates on my situation.
> 
> Update march 8: Passed my eyes test at the ophtamologist and scored a 20/20 vision and having no eyes disfunction! One more step forward!
> 
> Update july 13 : Finally passed my medical. Got a rendez-vous at Trenton for passing the CAPS or something like that. Cant wait to go there!
> 
> Update july 31: Woot! I passed the aircrew selection test. I have to call my recruiting center to know what's happening now!



Now come on, lets not get bogged down in semantics


----------



## dshulga

Finally got the call! Updates below!
Thank you everyone for all your help! Excited beyond belief!

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade choice 1: MARS
Trade choice 2: Log O
Trade choice 3: Public Affairs Officer
Application date: March 3, 2016
First contact: March 9, 2016
CFAT: March 28, 2016
Supp. Docs (Citizenship): July 25, 2016
MOST: Aug 11, 2016
Medical: Oct 3, 2016
Interview: Oct 3, 2016
Back-check: October 14, 2016
Med Approved: November 2016
Merit list: January 2017
Position offered:  April 12, 2017 (MARS)
Ceremony: August 10, 2017
BMOQ: August 28, 2017


----------



## Pyrrho

Recruiting Centre: New Westminster, BC, Canada
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence Officer
Trade Choice 3: Primary Reserve General Service Officer
Online Application: January 18, 2017
First Contact: January 17, 2017 (contacted unit recruiter via email)
Position Offered: Pending
CFAT: March 20, 2017 (Passed)
1st FORCE test: March 1, 2017 (Passed)
2nd FORCE test: N/A
Interview: February 7, 2017 (Passed)
Medical: Pending
Swearing in: Pending
BMOQ: Pending


----------



## Kenpo

Recruting Center: Mississauaga, Ontario
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1:Infantry Officer
Trade Choice 2: Artillery Officer
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Officer
Application Date: February 21st 2017
First Contact: March 2nd 2017
CFAT Date: March 6th 2017 (Passed)
PT Test completed: March 7th 2017 (Passed)
Interview completed: March 29th 2017 (Passed)
Medical Test: March 30th 2017 (Passed)
Position Offered: Pending
Sworn inending
Basic Training Beginsending


----------



## Lloyd50

Recruiting Centre: Calgary
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Vehicle Technician
Trade choice 2: Aircraft Structure Technician
Trade choice 3:
Apply: August 23th 2016
First Contact: October 11th, 2016
CFAT: Passed October 24th, 2016
Medical: Jan 24th, 2017 (Completed)
Interview: Jan 24th, 2017 (Completed)
Merit Listed: Unkown
Position offered: March 27th, 2017
Swearing in: July 11th, 2017
BMQ: July 24th, 2017


----------



## tempurabits

This may be a bit off topic but I've been reading through the forums a lot and can't seem to find a definite answer as there's different information in each thread. Maybe someone here going through the process would have the most up to date info

1. I heard reserve BMQ starts around June, does anyone know the exact date? I'm from Toronto
2. How long is full time reserve BMQ this summer? Will it be full time BMQ then SQ? How long is that each and in total? I've been seeing a lot of different information
3. Where would they send you for reserve BMQ from Toronto? Hamilton ? Meaford?


----------



## mariomike

tempurabits said:
			
		

> 1. I heard reserve BMQ starts around June, does anyone know the exact date? I'm from Toronto
> 2. How long is full time reserve BMQ this summer? Will it be full time BMQ then SQ? How long is that each and in total? I've been seeing a lot of different information
> 3. Where would they send you for reserve BMQ from Toronto? Hamilton ? Meaford?





			
				tempurabits said:
			
		

> This may be a bit off topic



Perhaps this Sticky would be a good topic for the discussion,

QUESTIONS about JOINING THE RESERVES  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/16735.0.html
8 pages.

or

A Thread for those special people who don't know meaning of "Samples"
http://army.ca/forums/threads/115636.0
33 pages.

See also,

Reserve Force Summer BMQ (Merged) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/121285.0


----------



## xMansie

.


----------



## NeeNo

Hey.. First post... still trying to navigate my way around here but I figured I would start with this.


Recruiting Center: Sudbury
Regular/ Reserve: Regular NCM
Trade Choice #1: Armoured crewman
Trade Choice #1: Ammo Tech
Trade Choice #1: Human Resources Admin
Applied: 9 April 2017
First Contact: 11 April 2017
CFAT: Pending
Interview: Pending
Medical: Pending
Merit listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Enrollment: Pending
BMQ start: Pending


----------



## NeeNo

mariomike said:
			
		

> ???



Oops.  Thanks


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular NCM (Returning Member)
Trade Choice #1: Cyber Operator
Trade Choice #1: EGS Tech
Trade Choice #1: AES Op
Applied: 16 April 2017
First Contact: 19 April 2017
CFAT: Completed previously
Interview: Pending
Medical: Pending
Merit listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Enrollment: Pending
BMQ start: BMQ Bypass


----------



## yohan12

Hello Everyone, First post here. This is something I've thought about for years and even applied to the reserves in 2013 but never finished my application. I'm excited to start the process again. Hopefully everything moves quickly and I'll get to meet some of you at BMQ later this year.

Recruiting Center: New Westminster
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice #1: Combat Engineer
Applied: March 26, 2017
First Contact: March 28, 2017
CFAT: May 2013
Personality Test: May 4, 2017
Interview: Pending
Medical: Pending
Merit listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Enrollment: Pending
BMQ start: Pending


----------



## serifed

Got an update on my application. Finally got my offer!

*Recruiting Center:* Barrie
*Regular/Reserve:* Regular
*Officer/NCM:* Officer (DEO)
*Trade Choice 1:* Pilot
*Trade Choice 2:* Air Combat Systems Officer
*Trade Choice 3:* Aerospace Control Officer
*Application Date:* May 2016
*First Contact:* May 6th 2016
*CFAT:* May 26th 2016 (passed)
*Aircrew Selection: *Aug. 21st - 23rd, 2016 (while I didn't make the math score for pilot/air combat systems, I was told I was competitive for AEC)
*Medical:* October 27th 2016 (You're also responsible for getting your own eye exams as well as blood/ECG testing done which you will have to give back to the recruiting centre. I'm not sure if this is the norm for all three air trades, or just AEC)
*Interview:* October 24th 2016 
*Conditional Offer: *April 27th 2017 (AEC)
*Swearing In:* July/Early August (I wasn't given a firm date)
*BMOQ:*August 28th 2017


----------



## GeoSims

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM (Although I qualified to be an officer, I chose NCM, Just the lifestyle is more appealing to me)
Trade Choice 1: WFE Tech
Trade Choice 2: Geomatics Tech
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: March 6, 2017
First Contact: April 4, 2017
Aptitude Test: April 11, 2017 (Passed) [
Medical: Waiting... :
Interview: Waiting... :
Position Offered:
Enrollment/Swear in:
BMQ:


----------



## FinnO25

**Updated**
Recruting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Med Tech 
Application Date: April 3rd 2017
First Contact: April 5th 2017
CFAT Date : April 18th 2017
Medical Test: May 12th 2017
Interview completed: May 11th 2017
Position Offered: Pending
Sworn inending
Basic Training Beginsending


----------



## xMansie

FinnO,

Might be a chance we are together in BMQ. Congrats on making it this far, did you get your first choice of infantry?


----------



## FinnO25

ahaha that would be pretty cool! and yea i got Infantry how about you?


----------



## Ace200

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: intelligence operator
Trade Choice 2: naval combat operator
Trade Choice 3: aerospace control operator
Application Date: April 20 2017
First Contact: April 20 2017
Aptitude Test: may 10 2017 (pending)
Medical: ......
Interview: ......
Medical: .....
Position Offered: .....
Enrollment/Swear in: ......
BMQ:.......


----------



## Trecr

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Crewman
Trade Choice 2: Crewman
Trade Choice 3: Crewman
Application Date: Dec 08 2016
First Contact: Dec 16 2016
Aptitude Test: Jan 12 2017 (passed)
Medical: Feb 28 2017 (forms needed)
Interview: Feb 28 2017
Medical: Mar 15 2017 (forms sent)
Position Offered: May 05 2017
Enrollment/Swear in: Jul 19 2017
BMQ: Aug 05 2017


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Updated.

Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular NCM (Returning Member)
Trade Choice #1: MP
Trade Choice #1: EO Tech
Trade Choice #1: Comms Rsrch
Applied: 16 April 2017
First Contact: 19 April 2017
CFAT: Completed previously
Interview: May 26 2017
Medical: May 26 2017
Merit listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Enrollment: Pending
BMQ start: BMQ Bypass


----------



## K-Nato87

.


----------



## Partrees

Hey guys, I'm new here. But I have a few questions that I'm hoping someone knows the answers to, and figured it would go best in here.

Alright guys, so I'm going to try and keep these questions and the explanations behind them brief. If you need more information, ask and I will provide you with what I can! So I started my application in April of 2015, and let it fall through due to personal issues. I had done my aptitude test, but nothing further. So I decided that no time will be perfect to join and that this is what I wanted to do, so I went to start up my application again on April 10, 2017. I was told that I would have to start a new application, as it had been over a year since my previous application had been actively progressing. That's alright, so I went and re-applied the same day. I got my automated email on April 12, 2017 that said that my application was chosen to be processed further, etc. So I did as the email said on the same day and emailed the Edmonton detachment to keep the process in motion. But it seems as though they had a different plan, as everything has halted (or so it feels), as I haven't heard from them since I sent the email, other than when I called to make sure they got it (as technology sometimes sucks, and I wanted to make sure they did get it). So, to get to my question... How long does it normally take to hear back to continue on the process after your aptitude test, and from what the website says, that would be to the Medical portion of the process.

Second question is, does anyone know what the time frame to get to BMQ from basically the start of your application right now? Just a rough estimate would be awesome.

Third question is, about my references. I'm 22 now, but I have lost contact with literally everyone I used to work with at a job that I had for over a year, I'm not a religious person so I don't have any ministers or clergymen that I can go to, and at the time I worked out of town for 21 days and was only home for 7, so I didn't play any sports or anything. There's two entire years where I can't fill in with my references (the company was absorbed by the sister company and nobody that was there, is there anymore). I also did a Facebook search for all of my foremen and even their bosses, as well as sub-foremen that were there, and came up dry there (most of them were older so I didn't expect any to have a Facebook, but I had to try). They say that they want 4 references who have known you for the previous 5 consecutive years. Will this be an issue, even after I have exhausted every avenue I can think of to rectify it? I only helped my Grandparents during 2013 and worked for the previously mentioned company for all of 2014. So I don't have professional references for either of those years, and there's really nothing that can be done about it unless they will take references from my family or my wife's family.

Thanks in advance for any answers that anyone can provide. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mariomike

Partrees said:
			
		

> How long does it normally take to hear back to continue on the process after your aptitude test, and from what the website says, that would be to the Medical portion of the process.
> 
> Second question is, does anyone know what the time frame to get to BMQ from basically the start of your application right now?



TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0

Application Process Samples  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0.html



			
				Partrees said:
			
		

> Third question is, about my references.



References on my application Superthread- Merged  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/12763.625

You may find the above discussions helpful.

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## Partrees

> TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0
> 
> Application Process Samples
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0.html



First link basically says everyone is different, which is true. But there should still be an average and that's more what I was looking for, but thank you for pointing me in the right direction. The second link was very helpful. It seems like most people are clocking in at about a year before BMQ start date from first contact.




> References on my application Superthread- Merged
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/12763.625



This thread, since my question on this part is so specific, I haven't found anything that is similar, which is quite alright. Kinda figured I would have to call in and ask the recruiting center, but I figured I would check here first since I was asking a question anyways. Thank you again, Mariomike for the link and the help.


----------



## mariomike

Partrees said:
			
		

> Thank you again, Mariomike for the link and the help.



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## Partrees

Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular NCM
Trade Choice #1: Vehicle Tech
Trade Choice #2: Weapons Tech
Trade Choice #3: Ammo Tech
Applied: 10 April 2017
First Contact: Pending
CFAT: Previously completed (around May 2015)
Interview: Pending
Medical: Pending
Merit Listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Enrollment: Pending
BMQ Start: Pending


----------



## Frimerl

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice #1: Logistics
Trade Choice #2: Aerospace Control
Trade Choice #3:
Applied: September 15 2016
First Contact: September 29 2016
CFAT: October 6 2016
Interview: October 13 2016
Medical: October 13 2016
Merit Listed: April 2017
Position Offered: May 8 2017
Enrollment: June 15 2017
BMQ Start: July 3 2017


----------



## da1root

Partrees said:
			
		

> Third question is, about my references. I'm 22 now, but I have lost contact with literally everyone I used to work with at a job that I had for over a year, I'm not a religious person so I don't have any ministers or clergymen that I can go to, and at the time I worked out of town for 21 days and was only home for 7, so I didn't play any sports or anything. There's two entire years where I can't fill in with my references (the company was absorbed by the sister company and nobody that was there, is there anymore). I also did a Facebook search for all of my foremen and even their bosses, as well as sub-foremen that were there, and came up dry there (most of them were older so I didn't expect any to have a Facebook, but I had to try). They say that they want 4 references who have known you for the previous 5 consecutive years. Will this be an issue, even after I have exhausted every avenue I can think of to rectify it? I only helped my Grandparents during 2013 and worked for the previously mentioned company for all of 2014. So I don't have professional references for either of those years, and there's really nothing that can be done about it unless they will take references from my family or my wife's family.



There is a waiver / stat dec process for cases like yours but it's on a case by case basis.  Have your Recruiter/File Manager engage the CO/MCC of your Recruiting Centre to discuss your specific situation.  Although there is a process for situations like this, again as I stated it's on a case by case basis.


----------



## Kaiserschlact 1918

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular Force/Primary Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice #1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice #2: Construction Tech
Trade Choice #3: Infantry
Applied: April 18, 2017
First Contact April 19, 2017
CFAT: April 25, 2017
Medical: May 12, 2017
Interview: May 17, 2017
Position Offered: Pending
Swearing In: Pending
BMQ: Pending


----------



## psinyk




----------



## WineDarkSea

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton		
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade choice 1: MARS
Application date: Nov 2016
First contact: Dec 2016
CFAT: February 7th, 2017
MOST: March 13th, 2017
Interview: March 13th, 2017
Medical: April 5th, 2017
Medical Forms Submitted: April 18th, 2017
Back-check: 
Med Approved:
Competition list: 
Position offered:  
Ceremony:
BMOQ:


----------



## sdufresn1988

Recruiting center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armored
Trade 2: Weapons Tech
Trade 3: Ammo Tech
Application Date: January 2017
First contact: February 2017
CFAT: March 3, 2017
Medical: Pending
Interview: Pending
Position Offerending
Enrollmentending
BMQ: Pending


----------



## andychun1216

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Intelligence Officer
Application Date: August 3rd 2016
First Contact: August 24th 2016
CFAT: August 30th 2016 (Didn't qualify for Officer)
2nd CFAT: January 10th 2017 (Passed for Officer)
Aircrew Selection: February 8th - 9th 2017 (Passed for Pilot)
Medical: April 24th 2017 (Need to submit extra forms)
Interview: April 24th 2017 (Passed)
Conditional Offer: Pending
Swearing In: Pending
BMOQ: Pending


----------



## Infant_Tree




----------



## JLee

Recruiting center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: M Lab Tech
Application Date: April 23, 2017
First contact: April 28, 2017
CFAT: May 23, 2017 (Passed)
Medical: Pending
Interview: Pending
Position Offeredending
Enrollment: Pending
BMQ: Pending


----------



## dgilroy9

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry 
Trade Choice 2: Aerospace Control Operator
Trade Choice 3: Firefighter
Online Application: Jan 16th 2017
First Contact:Jan 19th 2017
CFAT: Wrote this 8 years ago, still valid (passed for ACOP)
TSD/NPD: March 13th 2017 (I believe the TSD is a new part of the application?) anyways 
Medical: June 5th 2017
Interview: June 5th 2017
Position offered: ?
Swearing in: ?
BMOQ: ?


**updated.

medical/interview booked and ready to go.
getting close!


----------



## Partrees

Thank you guys! Just to give an update, I went in to do my NPD paperwork at the recruiting center, and while I was there they helped me out and basically told me that I had just misinterpreted the forms. My school teacher basically fills in the years, as he has known me the whole time. Just because we don't keep in constant contact doesn't mean that they don't count him as knowing me. The more you know. Again, thank you both for all your assistance! It was extremely useful!


----------



## wurtoh

Recruiting center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular DEO
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence Officer
Application Date: March 23 2017
First contact: March 24 2017
CFAT: April 18, 2017
Reference Contacted: May, 2017
Medical: Pending
Interview: Pending
Position Offerending
Enrollmentending
BMQ: Pending


----------



## TheGallant

Anticipating/hoping for 28 August BMOQ. All other dates listed below.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular NCM (Returning Member)
Trade Choice #1: MP
Trade Choice #2: Comms Research Operator
Trade Choice #3: MSE OP
Applied: 16 April 2017
First Contact: 19 April 2017
CFAT: Completed previously
Interview: May 26 2017
Medical: May 26 2017 (Forms required) (File being sent to Dmed Pol)
Merit listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Enrollment: Pending
BMQ start: BMQ Bypass

Everything is done now, eye exam on weds then mailing in my forms and then its a waiting game, everything else is done. Hopefully dmed pol lets me in, it's a pretty dumb situation. I had a sprained ankle in 2014 and was on a tcat when I got out, so apparently that's an issue even though I do olympic weightlifting and run three times a week. Even had an MRI done that shows nothing wrong.


----------



## F_Freeman

Status updated, after a long wait I finally got my offer. BMQ starts on August 14,2017.

Received my Cdn Citizenship last  November 2015 and applied (online) in the forces 2 days after.
Overall wait is approximately 20.5 months from initial contact to BMQ.


----------



## FinnO25

**Updated**
Recruting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:Infantry
Application Date: April 3rd 2017
First Contact: April 5th 2017
CFAT Date : April 18th 2017
Medical Test: May 12th 2017
Interview completed: May 11th 2017
Declared Medically Fit: June 2nd 2017
Background Check Cleared: June 1st
Position Offered: Pending
Sworn inending
Basic Training Beginsending

As of today my file manager said I am now on the Merit List


----------



## Canuck10

EDIT: Got in!

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3: Sigs 
First Contact: October 16th, 2016
Online Application: October 2016
CFAT: November 28th, 2016 (Passed)
FORCE test: November 30th, 2016 (Passed)
Interview: December 5th, 2016 (Passed)
Medical: December 12th, 2016
Position offered: June 2nd, 2017
Swearing in: ?
BMQ: July 2nd


----------



## K-Nato87

Canuck10 said:
			
		

> EDIT: Got in!
> 
> Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
> Regular/ Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice 2: Armoured
> Trade Choice 3: Sigs
> First Contact: October 16th, 2016
> Online Application: October 2016
> CFAT: November 28th, 2016 (Passed)
> FORCE test: November 30th, 2016 (Passed)
> Interview: December 5th, 2016 (Passed)
> Medical: December 12th, 2016
> Position offered: June 2nd, 2017
> Swearing in: ?
> BMQ: July 2nd


Congrats! what Trade? 
July 2nd I wonder if that's a new date? don't see it online


----------



## mariomike

K-Nato87 said:
			
		

> July 2nd I wonder if that's a new date? don't see it online



Regular/ Reserve: Reserve


----------



## K-Nato87

mariomike said:
			
		

> Regular/ Reserve: Reserve



Thanks


----------



## mariomike

K-Nato87 said:
			
		

> Thanks



You are welcome. Good luck,


----------



## Ali90976

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserves: Reserves
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer 
Trade Choice 2: Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 3: Artillery Soldier
Application Date: July 24 2016
First Contact: July 27 2016
Meeting w/ Recruiter: Oct 26 2016
Physical Fitness Test: Nov 10 2016 (Passed)
Aptitude Test: Nov 14 2016 (Passed)
Interview: Nov 14 2016 (Passed)
Medical Exam: Dec 1 2016 (forms needed to be sent)
Medical Exam: April 17 2017 (Forms sent)
Position Offering: pending
Swearing/Enrollment:  pending 
BMQ: pending


----------



## Gazoo362

Recruiting Center: Regina
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: MP
Trade Choice 2: int op
Trade Choice 3: Ammo tech
Application Date: Feb 2017
First contact: Feb 2017
TSD: April 2017
Aptitude Test: september 2012
Medical: June 2017
Interview:  June 2017
Position Offered: .....
Enrollment/Swear in: ......
BMQ: bypass


----------



## NeeNo

UPDATE*
Finally got my call back.  I guess they found my CFAT results and previous file.

Recruiting Center: Sudbury
Regular/ Reserve: Regular NCM
Trade Choice #1: Armoured crewman
Trade Choice #1: Ammo Tech
Trade Choice #1: Human Resources Admin
Applied: 9 April 2017
First Contact: 11 April 2017
CFAT: ...
Interview: 10 July 2017 
Medical: 10 July 2017
Merit listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Enrollment: Pending
BMQ start: Pending


----------



## StoneRock

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AesOp
Trade Choice 2: AC Op
Trade Choice 3: Aircraft structures Tech
Application Date: January 5, 2017
First Contact: January 10, 2017
Meeting w/ Recruiter: January 24, 2017
Aptitude Test: January 24, 2017 (Passed)
Interview: February 16, 2017 (Passed)
Medical Exam: March 7, 2017 (Originally February 21, re-booked due to illness)
Medical Aircrew Selection: March 25 2017 (Forms sent in)
Position Offering: pending
Swearing/Enrollment:  pending 
BMQ: pending


----------



## shane306

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Engineering Officer
Trade Choice 2: ....
Trade Choice 3: ....
Application Date: September 19, 2016
First Contact: September 21, 2016
Aptitude Test: October 27 2016
Interview: February 21, 2017 
Medical Exam: March 1, 2017
Position Offering: Pending
Enrollment:  Pending 
BMOQ: Pending


----------



## James_Huang

James_Huang said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Initially, Officer [Logistic Officer] - Direct Entry; Changed to NCM [Supply Tech] around May 2017
> Trade Choice 1: Supply Tech
> Trade Choice 2: N/A
> Trade Choice 3: N/A
> Application Date: January 15th, 2017 (had some other things to address, so asked them to put my file on hold with regards to scheduling the CFAT)
> First Contact: February 10th, 2017
> CFAT: March 14, 2017 [Passed - Both Officer and NCM preference achieved]
> Medical: May 30, 2017
> Interview: May 30, 2017 * (Because file initially was for Officer, had to reschedule for NCM trade)
> Medical (additional forums sent in): June 01, 2017
> Interview: June 08, 2017
> Merit listed: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> Enrollment: TBD
> BMQ: TBD


----------



## AERE15

shane306 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
> Regular/Reserves: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Engineering Officer
> Trade Choice 2: ....
> Trade Choice 3: ....
> Application Date: September 19, 2016
> First Contact: September 21, 2016
> Aptitude Test: October 27 2016
> Interview: February 21, 2017
> Medical Exam: March 1, 2017
> Position Offering: Pending
> Enrollment:  Pending
> BMOQ: Pending




Are you rotp?


----------



## shane306

AERE15 said:
			
		

> Are you rotp?



No im DEO, just finished university for engineering.


----------



## WestGirl36

Recruiting Center - Victoria, BC
Regular/Reserve - Regular NCM
Trade choice #1 - E Tech 
First applied - Sept 17th, 2016
First contact - Sept 20th, 2016 
CFAT -  Completed in 2006
PLAR started - Oct 13th, 2016
TSD/Medical/Interview - Nov 21st, 2016
Reliability screening - Dec 1, 2016
Reliability status - Granted March 3, 2017
PLAR completed - May 25, 2017
Merit listed - May 25, 2017 
Position offered - (Mar Tech) June 14th, 2017
Enrollment - Aug 31st, 2017
BMQ - Sep 11th, 2017


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle

As the title says "I just got selected" but cuz i was busy i didn't see it on time and couldn't get a few simple questions answered. So i'll ask here and seeif you kind folk can help. 

1. When "selected" are you given sufficient time to get your "$hit" together (2 months) or thrown to the wolves right away? Shape wise & family wise i'm good but i'm a busy man around here (golf course and i split, stack & cut trees) and just can't say "c'ya". I applied in October and found out today...so...a month or two would be nice but if i have to drop everything i will. 

2. Are you allowed (i'm lucky i'm not too far from the base in MTL) to visit the base once selected? Before i did my iron workers course at local 711 i did a "stage" on the different aspects at the school. Is this permitted here? I'm the kind of man that likes to know what he's getting himself into. 

Alright. Thats all i got for now. Hopefully i can get some feedback. 

"You talk the talk - but can you walk the walk?" - Animal Mother


----------



## mariomike

FlyLikeAnEagle said:
			
		

> When "selected" are you given sufficient time to get your "$hit" together (2 months) or thrown to the wolves right away?



You can check the times between:
Position Offered and Basic Training Begins,
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0
213 pages.

When Recruiting offers you a CFLRS start date, if you feel you will not be ready to report, you can read this,

Declining an offer (merged) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/104645.0
3 pages.



			
				FlyLikeAnEagle said:
			
		

> Are you allowed (i'm lucky i'm not too far from the base in MTL) to visit the base once selected?



CFLRS Open House at the Saint-Jean Garrison.
http://elrfc50cflrs.ca/en/ev/open-house/


----------



## coolstorybro

FlyLikeAnEagle said:
			
		

> As the title says "I just got selected" but cuz i was busy i didn't see it on time and couldn't get a few simple questions answered. So i'll ask here and seeif you kind folk can help.
> 
> 1. When "selected" are you given sufficient time to get your "$hit" together (2 months) or thrown to the wolves right away? Shape wise & family wise i'm good but i'm a busy man around here (golf course and i split, stack & cut trees) and just can't say "c'ya". I applied in October and found out today...so...a month or two would be nice but if i have to drop everything i will.
> 
> 2. Are you allowed (i'm lucky i'm not too far from the base in MTL) to visit the base once selected? Before i did my iron workers course at local 711 i did a "stage" on the different aspects at the school. Is this permitted here? I'm the kind of man that likes to know what he's getting himself into.
> 
> Alright. Thats all i got for now. Hopefully i can get some feedback.
> 
> "You talk the talk - but can you walk the walk?" - Animal Mother



Which trade are you going into ?


----------



## mariomike

coolstorybro said:
			
		

> Which trade are you going into ?





			
				FlyLikeAnEagle said:
			
		

> Also, the "recruiting councillor" also said that the trade I chose "boatswain" was to be decided by the 19th of April.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

FlyLikeAnEagle said:
			
		

> As the title says...
> 
> "You talk the talk - but can you walk the walk?" - Animal Mother



An upper case 'I' makes a post look much more attractive when used where applicable. Proper punctuation and grammar makes one's words easier to read, promotes professionalism and I encourage you to do so in future posts. Thank you & welcome.


----------



## architectgrad

architectgrad said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade Choice 1: Construction Engineering Officer
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: November 27th, 2015
> First Contact: November 30th, 2015
> Aptitude Test: January 19th, 2016
> I attended university in the USA so I have been waiting for an approval from the chain of command stating whether or not I will need additional screening due to living there while attending school.
> I also had to obtain my Educational Assesment that proves my Masters and Bachelor degree from the USA is equivalent to the Canadian degrees.  I first paid and applied for a comprehensive report fro ICAS but that was taking forever (22 weeks from February 11th) . I had to ensure I got a full report as I was trying to get an Educational Waiver so I could apply to be a Construction Engineer with an Architecture background.
> I decided to go a different route and switched my Trade Choices in late March
> Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Control Operator
> Trade Choice 2: Aerospace Control Officer
> Medical: TBD
> Interview: TBD
> ASCT: July 10th & 11th 2017
> Merit Listed: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> Enrollment/Swear in: TBD
> Basic Training: TBD


----------



## blackice

Recruiting Centre: Toronto (Transferred to London)
Entry: DEO
Trade Choice: Pilot
Applied: July 2016
First Contact: July 2016
CFAT: July 2016
ACS: March 2017 (Passed for AEC, Occupation changed to AERE)
Medical: April 2017
Interview: April 2017
Competition List: May 2017
Position Offered: June 2017
BMOQ: 15 January 2018


----------



## Mercerman15

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa 
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Supply technician 
Trade Choice 2: Construction technician
Trade Choice 3: Artillery soldier 
Application Date: March 1, 2017
First Contact: March 3, 2017
Aptitude Test: March 31, 2017
Interview: June 20, 2017(originally May 17, 2017 was rescheduled) 
Medical Exam: June 20, 2017 (originally was May 17, 2017 was rescheduled) 
Position Offering: Artillery soldier July 6, 2017
Enrollment: September 11, 2017
BMQ: September 18, 2017


----------



## coolstorybro

Wow you got in fast , congrats


----------



## Mercerman15

LND Infantry said:
			
		

> Wow you got in fast , congrats


Yeah I applied about a month after two of my high school buddies and they still haven't gotten  an offer, I guess they want Artillerymen. Or perhaps they didn't score that well.


----------



## clmarr

I sent my local CFRC a email last week after two months of inactivity on my file. The following day I received a email from them telling me I needed to attend a Pre-Security interview. Coming out of the pre-assessment, I think this is probably going to be a Reliability interview and they will decide if they go through a full-blown pre-security clearance. It is just not clear why they asked me to gather information on my selected trades, as if that was also going to be a job interview. It also took 6 months after the CFAT before they scheduled this interview, which leads me to think this could be my "final" pre-security interview.


----------



## af428

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto 
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Comms Research  
Application Date: March 31, 2017
First Contact: April 4, 2017
Aptitude Test: May 9, 2017
Interview: May 30, 2017
Medical Exam: June 13, 2017 
Position Offering: June 26, 2017
Enrollment: September 6, 2017
BMQ: September 16, 2017


----------



## Taylor76

Received an email today for my interview and medical, things are starting to move forward.

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice #1: Naval Communicator
Trade Choice #2: NESOP
Trade Choice #3: NCIOP
Applied: April, 2017
First Contact: March 31, 2017
CFAT: April 18, 2017
Interview: July 19, 2017
Medical: July 19, 2017
Merit listed: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Enrollment: Pending
BMQ start: Pending


----------



## John0494

I get sworn in July 27, 2017 and also will be attending BmQ august 14, 2017. 




			
				F_Freeman said:
			
		

> Status updated, after a long wait I finally got my offer. BMQ starts on August 14,2017.
> 
> Received my Cdn Citizenship last  November 2015 and applied (online) in the forces 2 days after.
> Overall wait is approximately 20.5 months from initial contact to BMQ.


----------



## awolfintdot

F_Freeman said:
			
		

> Status updated, after a long wait I finally got my offer. BMQ starts on August 14,2017.
> 
> Received my Cdn Citizenship last  November 2015 and applied (online) in the forces 2 days after.
> Overall wait is approximately 20.5 months from initial contact to BMQ.




Hey Congrats!!!!

Wow, I have been waiting for about 19 months as well; 


alas I was not selected in the most recent selection (5 July - MARS and LogO selection)


and I think it concludes my application process.


I am not hoping to hear anything from CFRC. Beside life keeps going and I have to give up on my dream of being a member of CF. I guess it is one of the first major defeats in life that hopefully will make me a bit more resilient.


Good luck for everyone else though!


----------



## BeyondTheNow

awolfintdot said:
			
		

> Hey Congrats!!!!
> 
> Wow, I have been waiting for about 19 months as well;
> 
> 
> alas I was not selected in the most recent selection (5 July - MARS and LogO selection)
> 
> 
> and I think it concludes my application process.
> 
> 
> I am not hoping to hear anything from CFRC. Beside life keeps going and I have to give up on my dream of being a member of CF. I guess it is one of the first major defeats in life that hopefully will make me a bit more resilient.
> 
> 
> Good luck for everyone else though!



It took me almost 3 yrs to get in, and ultimately, not the trade I initially believed I wanted and failed to obtain. I wouldn't be ready to throw in the towel just yet. Get in touch with your recruiter/CFRC and ask about your options. Ask about possibly trying for another trade. If you want it, there's always a way to get it...maybe not in the manner and/or time frame you had planned, but there's always a way.


----------



## GeoSims

**Updated**

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM (Although I qualified to be an officer, I chose NCM, Just the lifestyle is more appealing to me)
Trade Choice 1: WFE Tech
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: March 6, 2017
First Contact: April 4, 2017
Aptitude Test: April 11, 2017 (Passed) [
Interview: July 11, 2017
Medical: July 19, 2017
Medical Forms (Dropped Off): July 21, 2017
Position Offered: pending
Enrollment/Swear in: pending
BMQ: pending


----------



## Sudbury Canadian

Recruting Center: *Sudbury, ON*
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM

Application Date: March 27, 2017

Trade Choice 1: SONAR OP 324
Trade Choice 2: NES OP 115
Trade Choice 3: AC OP 337

First Contact: March 29, 2017

Aptitude Test Completed : April 10, 2017
Interview completed: May 16, 2017
Medical Exam : May 16, 2017
Medical Exam Complete (Medical Forms Filed) : June 15, 2017
  - Note : Medical Forms may take up to 3 weeks to register to your file.

Position Offered: Pending
Enrollment : Pending
Basic Training Begins: Pending

 :cdnsalute:


----------



## psinyk

Thanks


----------



## StoneRock

StoneRock said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
> Regular/Reserves: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: AesOp
> Trade Choice 2: AC Op
> Trade Choice 3: Aircraft structures Tech
> Application Date: January 5, 2017
> First Contact: January 10, 2017
> Meeting w/ Recruiter: January 24, 2017
> Aptitude Test: January 24, 2017 (Passed)
> Interview: February 16, 2017 (Passed)
> Medical Exam: March 7, 2017 (Originally February 21, re-booked due to illness)
> Medical Aircrew Selection: March 25 2017 (Forms sent in)
> Position Offering: pending
> Swearing/Enrollment:  pending
> BMQ: pending



Sorry I don't know why but I wasn't able to update my post directly.

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AesOp
Trade Choice 2: AC Op
Trade Choice 3: Aircraft structures Tech
Application Date: January 5, 2017
First Contact: January 10, 2017
Meeting w/ Recruiter: January 24, 2017
Aptitude Test: January 24, 2017 (Passed)
Interview: February 16, 2017 
Medical Exam: March 7, 2017 (Originally February 21, re-booked due to illness)
Medical Aircrew Selection: March 25 2017 (Forms sent in)
Position Offering: July 6, 2017 - AC Op (Accepted) 
Swearing/Enrollment: October 4, 2017
BMQ Commencement: October 16, 2017


----------



## Infant_Tree

StoneRock said:
			
		

> Sorry I don't know why but I wasn't able to update my post directly.
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
> Regular/Reserves: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: AesOp
> Trade Choice 2: AC Op
> Trade Choice 3: Aircraft structures Tech
> Application Date: January 5, 2017
> First Contact: January 10, 2017
> Meeting w/ Recruiter: January 24, 2017
> Aptitude Test: January 24, 2017 (Passed)
> Interview: February 16, 2017
> Medical Exam: March 7, 2017 (Originally February 21, re-booked due to illness)
> Medical Aircrew Selection: March 25 2017 (Forms sent in)
> Position Offering: July 6, 2017 - AC Op (Accepted)
> Swearing/Enrollment: October 4, 2017
> BMQ Commencement: October 16, 2017



You can only update your posts from the last 24 hours. If you put this information in your signature, however, you can update it anytime.


----------



## StoneRock

Infant_Tree said:
			
		

> You can only update your posts from the last 24 hours. If you put this information in your signature, however, you can update it anytime.



Oh ok, thanks.


----------



## carpeboi

Recruiting Centre: Québec
Entry: DEO
Trade Choice: Pilot
Applied: 12 december 2016
First Contact: 13 December 2016
CFAT: 26 January 2017
Lazik surgery: 15 april 2017
Medical : 2 may 2017
Interview : 4 may 2017
Academic degree : 9 May 2017
ACS: 10 May 2017 (Passed for AEC and ACSO, Occupation changed to ACSO)
Background check : July 2017
Interview for new occupation : 10 august 2017
aircrew medical (Medical Forms Filed): "22 october 2017" due to surgery
Competition List: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment: TBD
BMOQ: TBD


----------



## dgilroy9

dgilroy9 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Infantry
> Trade Choice 2: Aerospace Control Operator
> Trade Choice 3: Firefighter
> Online Application: Jan 16th 2017
> First Contact:Jan 19th 2017
> CFAT: Wrote this 8 years ago, still valid (passed for ACOP)
> TSD/NPD: March 13th 2017 (I believe the TSD is a new part of the application?) anyways
> Medical: June 5th 2017
> Interview: June 5th 2017
> Position offered: July 28th 2017
> Swearing in: Sept 13th 2017
> BMOQ: ? Sept 17th 2017
> 
> 
> **updated.
> 
> medical/interview booked and ready to go.
> getting close!



updated once again
I'm set boys, time for BMQ


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Just got word my file got passed DMED POL and is continuing onto selection now as a returning member. Was a long 2 month wait, lol.


----------



## SeokSah

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular Force/Primary Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice #1: NCI OP
Trade Choice #2: NEIS OP
Trade Choice #3: 
Applied: May 11, 2017
First Contact May 12, 2017
CFAT: May 23, 2017 (Passed) [
Interview: July 6, 2017
Medical: July 18, 2017
Medical Documents: Handed in July 25, 2017
Background check: July 28, 2017
Position Offered: Pending
Swearing In: Pending
BMQ: Pending


----------



## Kaiserschlact 1918

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular Force/Primary Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice #1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice #2: Construction Tech
Trade Choice #3: Infantry
Applied: April 18, 2017
First Contact April 19, 2017
CFAT: April 25, 2017
Medical: May 12, 2017
Interview: May 17, 2017
Position Offered: August 9, 2017 (Combat Engineer)
Swearing In: October 04, 2017
BMQ: October 16, 2017


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Kaiserschlact 1918 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
> Regular Force/Primary Reserve: Regular
> Trade Choice #1: Combat Engineer
> Trade Choice #2: Construction Tech
> Trade Choice #3: Infantry
> Applied: April 18, 2017
> First Contact April 19, 2017
> CFAT: April 25, 2017
> Medical: May 12, 2017
> Interview: May 17, 2017
> Position Offered: August 9, 2017 (Combat Engineer)
> Swearing In: October 04, 2017
> BMQ: October 16, 2017



Grats! How long did you wait to get an offer once you were put on the competition list?


----------



## Kaiserschlact 1918

I was on the Ready for Competition List (whatever that is) just a week ago; so I must've been put on the actual Competition List sometime between then and now.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Kaiserschlact 1918 said:
			
		

> I was on the Ready for Competition List (whatever that is) just a week ago; so I must've been put on the actual Competition List sometime between then and now.



Wow, pretty quick! Good luck in basic.


----------



## Kaiserschlact 1918

Thanks Mate!


----------



## FinnO25

I'm hoping to get my offer on this upcoming selection on August 16th. I'm from the same RC as you... So fingers crossed!


----------



## Sudbury Canadian

Recruting Center: *Sudbury, ON*
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM

Application Date: March 27, 2017

Trade Choice 1: SONAR OP 324
Trade Choice 2: NES OP 115
Trade Choice 3: AC OP 337

First Contact: March 29, 2017

Aptitude Test Completed : April 10, 2017
Interview completed: May 16, 2017
Medical Exam : May 16, 2017
Medical Exam Complete (Medical Forms Filed) : June 15, 2017
  - Note : Medical Forms may take up to 3 weeks to register to your file.

Position Offered: August 11, 2017 (SONAR OP 324)
Enrollment : October 19, 2017
Basic Training Begins: October 30, 2017 (School 03613)

 :cdnsalute:


----------



## GeoSims

**Updated**

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM (Although I qualified to be an officer, I chose NCM, Just the lifestyle is more appealing to me)
Trade Choice 1: WFE Tech
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: March 6, 2017
First Contact: April 4, 2017
Aptitude Test: April 11, 2017 (Passed) [
Interview: July 11, 2017
Medical: July 19, 2017
Medical Forms (Dropped Off): July 21, 2017
Background Check: Completed July 28, 2017
Medical Cleared: Found out August 14, 2017
Competition List: August 14, 2017 ("File will soon be pushed forward")
Position Offered: pending
Enrollment/Swear in: pending
BMQ: pending


----------



## mrswoodca

UPDATE!!


Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice #1: Intelligence Operator
Trade Choice #2: AES OP (removed)
Trade Choice #3: Comm Reseach (Added)
Applied: 01/26/17
First Contact: 01/30/17
CFAT: 02/09/17 (Was told afterwards that I qualified for all NCM Trades and all but 2 Officer ones)
Medical Exam: 03/20/17
Interview: 03/20/17
Merit listed: 07/5/17
Position offered: 08/11/17  **** Intelligence Operator
Swearing in: 10/19/17****
BMQ: 10/30/17****


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

mrswoodca said:
			
		

> UPDATE!!
> 
> 
> Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Trade Choice #1: Intelligence Operator
> Trade Choice #2: AES OP (removed)
> Trade Choice #3: Comm Reseach (Added)
> Applied: 01/26/17
> First Contact: 01/30/17
> CFAT: 02/09/17 (Was told afterwards that I qualified for all NCM Trades and all but 2 Officer ones)
> Medical Exam: 03/20/17
> Interview: 03/20/17
> Merit listed: 07/5/17
> Position offered: 08/11/17  ****
> Swearing in: 10/19/17****
> BMQ: 10/30/17****



What trade did you get offered?


----------



## mrswoodca

lol... I guess I forgot to mention that.


I was offered Intelligence Operator in the Air Force


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

mrswoodca said:
			
		

> lol... I guess I forgot to mention that.
> 
> 
> I was offered Intelligence Operator in the Air Force



Grats!


----------



## GeoSims

I got the call today and accepted my offer!

I want to thank everyone on this forum helping answer our silly questions. I haven't posted much other than my process times but I've research this forum inside out searching for every answer. I don't believe my application would have been as smooth without the knowledge shared on this forum. 

- It's because of this forum that I did so well on my CFAT, qualifying for every trade.  
- It's because of this forum that I knew what to say during my interview.
- It's because of this forum that I had hopes for clearing my medical regardless of my past with mild anxiety that I beat a long time ago. The story in particular that inspired me was of amazing story of army.ca user named mudshuvel. Mudshuvel, you are indeed a great mentor. 
- It's was this forum that kept me grounded, encouraged me to stay patient and to "Hurry up and wait"

If you really want it, you will go through every single forum thread on here regarding recruiting like I did and good things will happen.

Thank you everyone on here!

*My update is below*

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM (Although I qualified to be an officer, I chose NCM, Just the lifestyle is more appealing to me)
Trade Choice 1: WFE Tech
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: March 6, 2017
First Contact: April 4, 2017
Aptitude Test: April 11, 2017 (Passed) [
Interview: July 11, 2017
Medical: July 19, 2017
Medical Forms (Dropped Off): July 21, 2017
Background Check: Completed July 28, 2017
Medical Cleared: Found out August 14, 2017
Competition List: Sometime During the first week of August, 2017
Position Offered: Water, Fuel & Environmental Technician (WFE Tech) (August 17, 2017)
Enrollment/Swear in: August 30, 2017
BMQ: September 11, 2017


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Congrats Geo! I have a lot of friends in that trade and they all enjoy it.


----------



## GeoSims

Thanks Bearded! 

Not a lot of people know about WFE Tech Trade but so far I've heard good things. 
Can't wait!


----------



## ryangng

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Trade Choice 2: Infantry 
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
Application Date: August 7, 2017
First Contact: August 8,2017
Aptitude Test: TBD
Interview: TBD
Medical: TBD
Medical Forms (Dropped Off): TBD
Background Check: TBD 
Medical Cleared: TBD 
Competition List: TBD 
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment/Swear in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Swan227

Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Office

Trade Choice 1: CELE
Trade Choice 2: AERE 

Application Date: End of November 2016, most likely the 24th
First Contact: Around December 7th 2016
Aptitude Test: Dec 21st rescheduled to January 5th 2017
Medical & Interview: January 16th 2017
Competition List: August 23rd 2017
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment/Swear in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## OblivionKnight

In the process once again! Hopefully it works out this time. 

Recruiting Center: Oshawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Nursing Officer
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: August, 2017
First Contact: August, 2017
Aptitude Test: 2013
Interview: TBD
Medical: TBD
Background Check: TBD 
Medical Cleared: TBD 
Competition List: TBD 
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment/Swear in: TBD
BMOQ: TBD


----------



## Bbmoveup

Might as well throw my timeline in. Reapplied this June. 

Recruiting Center: Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: MP
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: June 4th, 2017
First Contact: June 5th,2017
Aptitude Test: Previously done in 2016
Medical: June 7th, 2017
Medical Forms (Updated): June 7th, 2017
Interview: June 14th, 2017
Background Check: August 8th, 2017 (waiting for contact from MP recruiting now)
Medical Cleared: June 7th, 2017
Competition List: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment/Swear in: TBD
BMQ: TBD

In time.


----------



## architectgrad

architectgrad said:
			
		

> *Recruiting Center:* Hamilton
> *Regular/Reserve:* Regular
> *Officer/NCM:* Officer
> *Trade Choice 1:* Construction Engineering Officer
> *Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:*
> *Application Date:* November 27th, 2015
> *First Contact:* November 30th, 2015
> *Aptitude Test:* January 19th, 2016
> I attended university in the USA so I have been waiting for an approval from the chain of command stating whether or not I will need additional screening due to living there while attending school.
> I also had to obtain my Educational Assessment that proves my Masters and Bachelor degree from the USA is equivalent to the Canadian degrees.  I first paid and applied for a comprehensive report fro ICAS but that was taking forever (22 weeks from February 11th) . I had to ensure I got a full report as I was trying to get an Educational Waiver so I could apply to be a Construction Engineer with an Architecture background.
> I decided to go a different route and switched my Trade Choices in late March
> *Trade Choice 1:* Aerospace Control Operator
> *Trade Choice 2: *Aerospace Control Officer
> I figured I could try out the 3-year Non-Commissioned career first before becoming an Officer especially if my education would take a while to verify.  Then I decided to try my luck again and sent my education to be assessed by a different company that promised only 4 weeks processing (WES).  I am hoping to have that completed by the 6th of May.
> *ASCT:* July  2017 (Did not Pass and considered alternatives) I decided on Logistics Officer at the local HMCS Reserve Unit.  Procurement is fairly close to what I do now so it should be a seamless transition career-wise.
> Medical: August 2017 - Passed
> *Trade Choice 1: * Logistics Officer
> *Regular/Reserve:* Reserve
> *Force Fitness Test*: September 6th 2017 - Passed
> *Merit Listed:* TBD
> *Interview:* TBD
> *Position Offered:* TBD
> *Enrollment/Swear in:* TBD
> *Basic Training:* TBD
> :cdnsalute:


----------



## Taylor76

Called the recruiting center for an update today, word is that my medical cleared and came back from Ottawa and am now waiting for the next step.  

Recruiting Center: CFRC Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NAVCOMM
Trade Choice 2: NESOP
Trade Choice 3: MARTECH
Application Date: March 31, 2017
First Contact: April 4, 2017
Aptitude Test: April 18, 2017 (Passed) 
Interview: July 19, 2017
Medical: August 1, 2017
Medical Forms (Dropped Off): August 14, 2017
Medical Cleared: Found out September 6, 2017
Competition List: pending
Position Offered: pending
Enrollment/Swear in: pending
BMQ: pending


----------



## colinreid16

Recruitment Center:  Ottawa

Regular/Reserve:  Regular 

Officer/NCM:  Officer 

Trade Choice:  AEC

Trade Choice: N/A

Trade Choice:  N/A

Application Date:  November 11th 2016

First Contact:   November 14th 2016

Aptitude Test:  December 20th 2016 (Passed)

ACS:  April 11-12th 2017 (Passed for AEC)

Interview: TBD

Medical: TBD

Position Offered: TBD

Enrollment/Sworn In: TBD

BMQ:  TBD 

I am thinking about possibly adding 2 more trades to my list (logistics officer, MARs), though I really do want AEC. Just waiting patiently for my interview and medical. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Point Boy

Just recently accepted my offer with the forces! Very excited and nervous about the whole thing but so anxious to get going on my journey.

Recruiting Center: CFRC London
Regular Force/Primary Reserve: Regular Force
Trade Choice #1: Pilot
Trade Choice #2: -
Trade Choice #3: -
Applied: October 28, 2016
First Contact: November 2, 2016
CFAT: November 7, 2016
Medical: January 30, 2017
Interview: January 30, 2017
Aircrew Selection: April 10-11, 2017
Aircrew Medical: May 11, 2017
Offer of Enrolment: August 9, 2017 (Pilot - CEOTP/AEAD Program) 
Swearing In: October 10, 2017
BMOQ: October 23, 2017


----------



## Gazoo362

Recruiting Center: Regina
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: MP
Trade Choice 2: Ammo tech
Trade choice dropped: Int Op
Application Date: Feb 2017
First contact: Feb 2017
TSD: April 2017
Aptitude Test: September 2012
Medical: June 2017 
Medical cleared : August 2017
Interview:  June 2017
Background check: completed
Mpac: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment/Swear in: 
BMQ: bypass


----------



## Ironheader

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Trade Choice 2: Naval Communicator
Trade Choice 3: Naval Combat Information Operator
Application Date: Sept 12, 2017
First Contact: Sept 13, 2017
Aptitude Test: June 2015 (1st) TBD (Retest)
Interview: TBD
Medical: TBD
Medical Forms (Dropped Off): TBD
Medical Cleared: TBD
Competition List: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment/Swear in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## SeokSah

*Updated*

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular Force/Primary Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice #1: NCI OP
Trade Choice #2: NEIS OP
Trade Choice #3: 
Applied: May 11, 2017
First Contact May 12, 2017
CFAT: May 23, 2017 (Passed) [
Interview: July 6, 2017
Medical: July 18, 2017
Medical Documents: Handed in July 25, 2017
Background check: July 28, 2017
Position Offered: September 13, 2017 (NCI OP)
Swearing In: October 31, 2017
BMQ: November 13, 2017

Looking forward to the start of a great life with the CAF  :cdnsalute:


----------



## ryangng

ryangng said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
> Trade Choice 2: Infantry
> Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer
> Application Date: August 7, 2017
> First Contact: August 8,2017
> Aptitude Test: September 15th, 2017 (PASSED ;D) - Im missing one course (Math 426) so my application is on hold till I finish that course  :-[
> Interview: TBD
> Medical: TBD
> Medical Forms (Dropped Off): TBD
> Background Check: TBD
> Medical Cleared: TBD
> Competition List: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> Enrollment/Swear in: TBD
> BMQ: TBD


----------



## sksteve

Hope everyones application process is moving along well!

Was wondering if any one with a NCM Army occupation received a offer / call yet this week? If i'm not mistaken, a selection date happen last week (info from recruiter) and I personally was merit listed (competition pool) on August 25th for "NCM infantry". 

Best of luck to everyone and hope to be posting my completed application sample very soon.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

cnd.sp said:
			
		

> Hope everyones application process is moving along well!
> 
> Was wondering if any one with a NCM Army occupation received a offer / call yet this week? If i'm not mistaken, a selection date happen last week (info from recruiter) and I personally was merit listed (competition pool) on August 25th for "NCM infantry".
> 
> Best of luck to everyone and hope to be posting my completed application sample very soon.



There was a selection on the 13th and another one will happen on the 27th from what my CFRC told me. Buck says it can sometimes take a week or 10 days for CFRC's to contact the applicant with their job offer so sit tight! I would maybe call the CFRC if you already haven't to check if there is any updates on your file.

Good luck, I'm in the same boat as you.


----------



## Roger123

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone has received an offer recently for Pilot, ACSO or AEC and when their BMOQ date is set to begin. I believe I was put on the competition list for all three trades during the beginning of September ( my file manager notified me that he sent my application to the CFRG for selection purposes so I assume I'm on the C-list.) Also, if anyone has an idea of when the next round of selection for the aforementioned trades is set to occur for DEO that would be appreciated. Good luck all on your application journeys.


----------



## FinnO25

**Updated**
Recruting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:Infantry
Application Date: April 3rd 2017
First Contact: April 5th 2017
CFAT Date : April 18th 2017
Medical Test: May 12th 2017
Interview completed: May 11th 2017
Merit Listed: August 4th 2017
Position Offered: September 21st 2017
Sworn in:November 1st 2017
Flying to Montreal: November 11th 2017
Basic Training Begins:November 13th 2017


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

FinnO25 said:
			
		

> **Updated**
> Recruting Center: CFRC Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1:Infantry
> Application Date: April 3rd 2017
> First Contact: April 5th 2017
> CFAT Date : April 18th 2017
> Medical Test: May 12th 2017
> Interview completed: May 11th 2017
> Position Offered: September 21st 2017
> (I have to call in tomorrow to formally accept and get my dates etc!!!)
> Sworn inending
> Basic Training Beginsending



Congrats  [


----------



## Point Boy

Roger123 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has received an offer recently for Pilot, ACSO or AEC and when their BMOQ date is set to begin. I believe I was put on the competition list for all three trades during the beginning of September ( my file manager notified me that he sent my application to the CFRG for selection purposes so I assume I'm on the C-list.) Also, if anyone has an idea of when the next round of selection for the aforementioned trades is set to occur for DEO that would be appreciated. Good luck all on your application journeys.



Hey Roger123,

I just received an offer for Pilot through the CEOTP plan in early August and my BMOQ course begins October 23rd. I have no idea when they make their selections for DEO Pilot, ACSO or AEC, however for CEOTP Pilot I'm aware they make selections year round. Hope this helps and goodluck!


----------



## sksteve

Congrats to hear about a couple offers happening! 

Took the advice of EpicBeardedMan today and called my CFRC. Was given some good news i believe, made the selection on September 13th and i am awaiting a couple checks before a offer goes out. Really not to sure what couple checks are required before a offer goes out? Assuming possibly confirmation of BMQ (dates) and final documentation to be checked before calling / emailing with offer? 

Congratulations again to everyone getting some good news and best of luck to all in the future.


----------



## JLee

Recruiting center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: M Lab Tech
Trade Choice 2: Med Tech
Application Date: April 23, 2017
First contact: April 28, 2017
CFAT: May 23, 2017 (Passed)
Medical: Sep 21, 2017 (Passed)
Interview: Sep 21, 2017 (Passed for Med Tech)
Position Offered: Pending
Enrollment: Pending
BMQ: Pending


----------



## Aquila

Recruting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantryman
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Oct 18, 2016
First Contact: Oct 19, 2016
CFAT: November 3, 2016(Passed)
PT Test completed:November 22, 2016 (Failed eye exam) Redone in July of 2017 after PRK (Pass)
Interview completed:November 22 2016 (Pass)
Position Offered:September 7, 2017
Basic Training Begins: November 6, 2017


----------



## sksteve

Recruiting center: CFRC Regina 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry 
Trade Choice 2: Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 3: Combat Engineer 
Application Date: March 3, 2017
First contact: March 8, 2017
CFAT: (Passed)
TSD: June 16, 2017
Medical: August 9, 2017 (Passed)
Interview: August 9, 2017 (Passed)
Merit Listed: August 24,2017 (Infantry)
Position Offered: September 26,2017
Enrollment: November 1,2017
BMQ: November 13,2017

Good luck to everyone in their journey to becoming a CF member. The recruitment process may feel long at times but the wait totally outweighs everything once your call comes! Stay positive and motivated  :cdnsalute:


----------



## Kevin26

Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: AERE
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: ~ 26 June 2017
First Contact: 27 June 2017
Aptitude Test: 24 February 2014 (from previous service)
Background Check Initiated: 13 July 2017
Background Check Cleared: 6 September 2017
Interview: 18 September 2017
Medical: 18 September 2017
Medical Forms (Dropped Off): 18 September 2017
Medical Cleared: TBD 
Competition List: TBD 
Position Offered: TBD
Enrolment: TBD
BMOQ: Completed December 2014
AERE Training Begins: TBD


----------



## Q.Lamb

Recruiting center: CFRC Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: VEH TECH
Application Date: July 25, 2017
First contact: July 31, 2017
CFAT: August 2, 2017 (Passed with flying colours)
Medical: September 20, 2017  (Passed)
Interview: September 20, 2017(Passed)
Merit listed: October 4, 2017
Position Offered: Pending
Enrollment: Pending
BMQ: Pending


----------



## Q.Lamb

Not sure how I can edit my post ^ right above. Maybe a moderator would be kind enough to do so?
I received a job offer today Oct. 11, 2017, Enrollment TBD, BMQ starts Jan 8, 2018. Thanks.


----------



## colinreid16

Q.Lamb said:
			
		

> Not sure how I can edit my post ^ right above. Maybe a moderator would be kind enough to do so?
> I received a job offer today Oct. 11, 2017, Enrollment TBD, BMQ starts Jan 8, 2018. Thanks.



Congratulations!  

What is your trade?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike

colinreid16 said:
			
		

> What is your trade?



Trade Choice 1: VEH TECH
Reply #6187


----------



## JMei001

I wanted to thank everyone on the forum for answering my sometimes really stupid questions and providing support when needed, easing my nerves over, throughout the excitement and anticipation of the process. Much appreciated, I thank you all.


Medical Assistant: MOSID 00150

First Contact: March 03 2016
Reopened File: June 8 2017
Aptitude Test: July 23 2017 (Passed)
FORCE test: Sept 13 2017 (Passed)
Interview: Sept 13 2017 (Passed)
Medical: Sept 15 2017 (Passed)
BG Check: October 2 2017 (Passed)
Enrolment: October 10 2017
BMQ: December 01 2017



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeyondTheNow

JMei001 said:
			
		

> I wanted to thank everyone on the forum for answering my sometimes really stupid questions and providing support when needed, easing my nerves over, throughout the excitement and anticipation of the process. Much appreciated, I thank you all.
> 
> 
> Medical Assistant: MOSID 00150
> 
> First Contact: March 03 2016
> Reopened File: June 8 2017
> Aptitude Test: July 23 2017 (Passed)
> FORCE test: Sept 13 2017 (Passed)
> Interview: Sept 13 2017 (Passed)
> Medical: Sept 15 2017 (Passed)
> BG Check: October 2 2017 (Passed)
> Enrolment: October 10 2017
> BMQ: December 01 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Glad we could help and that you find/found the site useful. Tell your friends at basic. Once they finish their training and get into things there’s a lot of very useful info and advice here.


----------



## SlickHandzAVN

colinreid16 said:
			
		

> Congratulations!
> 
> What is your trade?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I am also Jan 8th.  Whereabouts are you?  Sounds like we'll be BMQ family.  Im from London, ON.  Also accepted offer on Oct 11 for AVN.  Whats your sitch?


----------



## mariomike

JMei001 said:
			
		

> I wanted to thank everyone on the forum for answering my sometimes really stupid questions and providing support when needed, easing my nerves over, throughout the excitement and anticipation of the process. Much appreciated, I thank you all.



To echo what BeyondTheNow said, I did not find anything stupid about your questions. They may seem that way to you now with hindsight. 

I used to read Dear Abby. She said, "There is no such thing as a stupid question if it's sincere. Better to ask and risk appearing stupid than to continue on your ignorant way and make a stupid mistake."


----------



## colinreid16

SlickHandzAVN said:
			
		

> I am also Jan 8th.  Whereabouts are you?  Sounds like we'll be BMQ family.  Im from London, ON.  Also accepted offer on Oct 11 for AVN.  Whats your sitch?


 

I am not in yet, I wish. 
I passed Air Crew Selection in April and just received my dates for my interview and medical (November 6th). I would love it if I were going January. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Q.Lamb

colinreid16 said:
			
		

> I am not in yet, I wish.
> I passed Air Crew Selection in April and just received my dates for my interview and medical (November 6th). I would love it if I were going January.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's possible. There was exactly 21 days after my interview and medical when I received my job offer for Jan 8th. Not saying to expect it for the 8th, but if you have no hiccups I imagine you could be in by February.


----------



## mellauren

Hey, there haven't been many people posting lately. Especially people trying for DEO Officers. I was wondering if this was because all of this year's spots are full?  Everyone else now has to wait till the new fiscal year in April?


----------



## carpeboi

You can get this information right there:

Selection dates
https://army.ca/forums/threads/112790.1525.html


----------



## FinnO25

For questions about selections and information check out this thread.

https://army.ca/forums/threads/112790.0.html


----------



## mellauren

Thanks, that was a great help.


----------



## WineDarkSea

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton      
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM (Originally applied for MARS but after talking to a few reg force members and  some deep consideration, decided to submit instead for NCM. Simple matter of calling up the RC. I was asked to submit an email to my MCC formally explaining my decision.)
Trade choice 1: NCI OP
Trade choice 2: NavCom
Trade choice 3: Sonar Op
Application date: Nov 2016
First contact: Dec 2016
CFAT: February 7th, 2017
MOST: March 13th, 2017
Interview: March 13th, 2017
Medical: April 5th, 2017
Medical Forms Submitted: April 18th, 2017
Med Approved: July
Back-check: September, 2017
Competition list: Week of Oct. 16th, 2017
Position offered:  
Ceremony:
BMQ:


----------



## patrickciappara

Recruiting center: CFRC Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: DEO MARS
Trade Choice 2: 
Application Date: September 4, 2017
First contact: September 4, 2017
CFAT: May 2009 (Prevoius App)
TSD: September 11, 2017
MOST: September 21, 2017
Medical: Pending (10 day notice received Oct. 27, 2017)
Interview: Pending (10 day notice received Oct. 27, 2017)
Position Offered: Pending
Enrollment: Pending
BMOQ: Pending


----------



## war2001v

So far the process is moving very quick for me. I'm quite pleased with the process and the recruiters.
Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserves
Officer/ NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Combat engineer
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soldier
First Application Date: September 20, 2017
(Had to put application on hold to acquire my legal documents and order a photo ID card)
Re-application date: October 25, 2017
First Contact: October 26, 2017
Aptitude test: November 2, 2017 (passed)
FORCE test: November 2, 2017 (passed)
Medical: Scheduled for November 9, 2017
Interview: Scheduled for November 15, 2017
Medical Forms Submitted: Pending
Med Approved: Pending
Competition list: Pending
Position Offered: Pending (But they seemed quite upbeat about emphasizing artillery for me when I asked them about some trades similar for it, and even said there was a spot open)


----------



## Taylor76

Received a very nice phone call Friday afternoon as I was leaving work, turned a not so good day into a great one.  Now just two more months then I will begin my new career in the RCN as a MARTECH.

Recruiting Center: CFRC Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NAVCOMM
Trade Choice 2: NESOP
Trade Choice 3: MARTECH
Application Date: March 31, 2017
First Contact: April 4, 2017
Aptitude Test: April 18, 2017 (Passed) 
Interview: July 19, 2017
Medical: August 1, 2017
Medical Forms (Dropped Off): August 14, 2017
Medical Cleared: Found out September 6, 2017
Competition List: Mid September
Position Offered: MARTECH Nov 3, 2017
Enrollment/Swear in: Dec 13, 2017
BMQ: 1/8/18


----------



## Northstar86

Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Geo Tech	
Trade Choice 2: Met Tech
Trade Choice 3: Med Tech
Application Date: January 10, 2017
First Contact: January 16th, 2017
CFAT Date : March 8th, 2017
Medical Test: March 8th, 2017
Interview completed: March 8th, 2017
Medical Cleared; Mid-May 2017
Background check cleared: Early July 2017
Merit Listed: October
Position Offered: Geo Tech, November 15th 2017
Sworn in: December 11th, 2017
Basic Training Begins: Jan 8th, 2018


----------



## Kevin26

Called my recruiting centre this morning and got some very good news!

Recruiting Centre: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice: AERE
Application Date: ~ 26 June 2017
First Contact: 27 June 2017
Aptitude Test: 24 February 2014 (from previous service)
Background Check Initiated: 13 July 2017
Background Check Cleared: 6 September 2017
Interview: 18 September 2017
Medical: 18 September 2017
Medical Forms (Dropped Off): 18 September 2017
Competition List: Found out 3 November 2017
Selected for Offer: 15 November 2017
Training Begins: TBD!


----------



## NickYWG

Long time reader, first post... hope I'm doing this right.

Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/ NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Application date: May 6th 2017
First Contact: May 8th 2017
Aptitude test: June 20th 2017 (passed)
Medical: August 17th 2017 (told to see an optometrist)
Interview: August 17th 2017 (passed)
Medical forms sent: August 21st 2017 (mail)
Med approved: September 5th 2017
Job offer: to be determined
Swearing in: to be determined
BMQ Date: to be determined


----------



## patrickciappara

Recruiting center: CFRC Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: DEO MARS
Trade Choice 2: 
Application Date: September 4, 2017
First contact: September 4, 2017
CFAT: May 2009 (Prevoius App)
TSD: September 11, 2017
MOST: September 21, 2017
Medical: Nov. 23, 2017
Interview: Nov. 23, 2017
Position Offered: Pending
Enrollment: Pending
BMOQ: Pending


----------



## Trueprince2

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Supply Tech
Trade choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Applied: Sept 29, 2017
First contact: Oct 02, 2017
CFAT: Nov 22,2017 (Passed)
Medical: N/a
Interview: N/a
Merit Listed: N/a
Position offered: N/a
Enrollment/swearing in: N/a
BMQ: N/a


----------



## smarwood

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Musician
Trade Choice 2: Int Op
Trade Choice 3: Fife and Drum
Application Date (Online): November 20th, 2017
First Contact: November 21st, 2017
Documents Received: 
Second Contact: 
CFAT:
Medical: 
Interview: 
Merit Listed: 
Position offered:
Sworn in:
BMQ:


----------



## wenetresults

FORCE Test, Medical and Interview done. Waiting on medical results from Ottawa. Hopefully will be enrolled soon and have my kit issued in time for the January 2018 Weekend BMQ. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jones7243

Took 4 months to get my offer. So by the time im in BMQ the whole process took 6 months. 

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 3: Weapons Tech (Land)
Application Date: July 17, 2017
First Contact: July 25, 2017
Aptitude Test: August 23, 2017 (Passed) 
Interview: September 5, 2017
Medical: October 3, 2017
Competition List: Early November 
Position Offered: Infantryman December 1 , 2017
Enrollment/Swear in: January 17, 2018
BMQ: January 29, 2018


----------



## James_Huang

Well, thought I do another update. Also, probably specific to my individual case, there were some instances that unfortunately extended the processing period, so hopefully people will find this helpful. Officially, it is still on track for the average 8-12 month time span. Ah well, all the more reason to prepare for BMQ, especially since it looks like to be a Winter BMQ (at least the kit comes with a Parka that Summer BMQ don't get,  :rofl.



			
				JHuang said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Initially, DEO [Logistic Officer]; Changed to NCM [Supply Tech] around May 2017
> Trade Choice 1: Supply Tech
> Trade Choice 2: N/A
> Trade Choice 3: N/A
> 
> Application Date: January 15th, 2017
> 
> First Contact Date: January 20th, 2017
> - Was in the US and had some other things, so asked them to put my file on hold with regards to scheduling the CFAT since I didn't know when I would be back.
> 
> Re-activated Application: February 10th, 2017
> 
> CFAT Date: March 14, 2017
> - Passed with Officer and NCM trade available, both competitive scoring. Decided to do Officer given I had completed my degree and had 1.5 year formal work experience.
> 
> Pre-screening/Foreign Implications Check completed: April 12, 2017
> - Since I was not native born in Canada, native country not NATO-tied [Mainland China] and both parents were working in US. However, was citizen for over 20+ years, so this step's waiting time was at the lower end.
> 
> Medical Date: May 30, 2017
> - Had glasses since I was in elementary school, so as expected, need to get Vision tested and send in forums. Otherwise, good.
> 
> Interview Date: May 30, 2017
> - Given my degree and 1.5 year work experience, both of which were hands-on and technical, I believe the most value and contribution to the CAF would be more of an NCM role. I also see myself transiting into a supervisory/management role after being proficient and experienced, thus the NCM to NCO with the option to SCP/CFR to Officer as a more fulfilling career path. Because file initially was for Officer, had to reschedule for NCM trade interview.
> 
> Medical (Vision forum) sent: June 01, 2017
> 
> Rescheduled Interview: June 08, 2017
> 
> Medical Completed: August 29, 2017
> - Called on August 08, 2017 and apparently the CFRC Mistakenly sent application to CFRC Vancouver as applicant with same name and thought I relocated. Took about 3 weeks to get file back.  :waiting:
> 
> Additional Forums Sent: September 01, 2017
> - CFRC updated their Reference Check forum, needed to re-send. Dropped it off in-person to assure it would be processed. It was done by 2 Clerks at the desk. Now, I was notified by my new File Manager about the updated, but he wasn't there when I dropped it off. Thing is, he actually called me 2 weeks later to ask if I had updated the information. That's when I realized the emphasis of not just maintaining contact with the CFRC site, but specifically with "your file manager" to get the most updated information and ensure things are being processed. :facepalm:
> 
> Reference/Background Check completed: Late September - Early November 2017
> 
> Sent off to Competition List: November 08, 2017
> - Due to Remembrance day that weekend, I probably missed the November selection period.
> 
> Competition listed: Mid-November
> 
> Position Offered: TBD
> Enrollment: TBD
> BMQ: TBD


----------



## carpeboi

Update !!

Got the call today !
BMOQ 15 January 2018.


----------



## James_Huang

Got my early holiday gift - the call  ;D. Thanks to everyone for the information/insights, it certainly helped with the "waiting". 

Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM [Supply Tech]
Trade Choice 1: Supply Tech
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A

Application Date: January 15th, 2017 
First Contact Date: January 20th, 2017 
Re-activated Application: February 10th, 2017
CFAT Date: March 14, 2017 
Pre-screening/Foreign Implications Check completed: April 12, 2017 
Medical Date: May 30, 2017
Interview Date: May 30, 2017 
Medical (Vision forum) sent: June 01, 2017
Rescheduled Interview: June 08, 2017
Medical Completed: August 29, 2017  
Additional Forums Sent: September 01, 2017
Reference/Background Check completed: Late September - Early November 2017
Sent off to Competition List: November 08, 2017
Competition listed: Mid-Late November 2017
Position Offered: December 15, 2017 
Enrollment: February 7, 2018 
BMQ: February 19, 2018


----------



## Trueprince2

Trueprince2 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Toronto
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: Infantry
> Trade choice 2: ATIS
> Trade Choice 3: Supply Tech
> Applied: Sept 29, 2017
> First contact: Oct 02, 2017
> CFAT: Nov 22,2017 (Passed)
> Medical: Jan 16, 2018
> Interview: Dec 21, 2017
> Merit Listed: N/a
> Position offered: N/a
> Enrollment/swearing in: N/a
> BMQ: N/a


Updated


----------



## Rocky!

Trueprince2 said:
			
		

> Updated



Did it go well?


----------



## WineDarkSea

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton      
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM (Originally applied for MARS but after talking to a few reg force members and  some deep consideration, decided to submit instead for NCM. Simple matter of calling up the RC. I was asked to submit an email to my MCC formally explaining my decision.)
Trade choice 1: NCI OP
Trade choice 2: NavCom
Trade choice 3: Sonar Op
Application date: Nov 2016
First contact: Dec 2016
CFAT: February 7th, 2017
MOST: March 13th, 2017
Interview: March 13th, 2017
Medical: April 5th, 2017
Medical Forms Submitted: April 18th, 2017
Med Approved: July
Back-check: September, 2017
Competition list: Week of Oct. 16th, 2017
Position offered: NCI OP 
Swearing-in: January 10
BMQ: January 22

Thanks to everyone in this forum who posted. It was a great encouragement during the long wait. Best of luck in your journeys!


----------



## Facesofvictoria

Recruting Center: Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Communicator Reseach Operator
Trade Choice 2: Infantrymen
Trade Choice 3: Communications and Informations Systems Specialist
Application Date: December 24,2017
First Contact:**
Med, aptitude completed : **
PT Test completed: **
Interview completed: **
Position Offered: **
Basic Training Begins: **


----------



## Trueprince2

Rocky! said:
			
		

> Did it go well?


so far everything looks good looks like bmq will be in February or March hopefully


----------



## PuckChaser

Trueprince2 said:
			
		

> so far everything looks good looks like bmq will be in February or March hopefully



Your medical isn't until 16 Jan. I'd probably write off hoping for anytime other than the absolute end of Feb just to hear back that your medical is good to go before you're even boarded. Have realistic expectations and you'll rarely be disappointed.


----------



## Pavlo

Recruiting Center: CFRC Edmonton    
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade choice 1: COMM RSCH
Trade choice 2: MSE Op
Trade choice 3: HRA
Application date: May 2017
First contact: May 2017
CFAT: May 2017
Interview: July 20, 2017
Medical: July 18, 2017
Med Approved: August, 2017 
Competition list: November, 2017
Position offered:MSE Op. (December 2017)
Enrolment: February 7, 2018
BMQ: February 19, 2018


----------



## Habeib

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton     
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: Combat Engineer
Application date: November 15, 2017
First contact: November 22, 2017
CFAT: November 30, 2017
Interview: January 9, 2018
Medical: January 9, 2018
Med Approved: TBD
Competition list: TBD
Position offered:TBD
Enrolment: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Overboard

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vacouver 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade choice 1: ACSO
Application date: Jan 5th, 2018
First contact: Jan 9th, 2018
CFAT: 
Interview: 
Medical: 
Med Approved: 
Back-check: 
Competition list:
Position offered:


----------



## S4Seals

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Entry: DEO
Trade Choice: AEC
First Contact: 2014-11-XX
Reapplied: 2017-03-01
[2nd Try]CFAT : 2017-04-Early
Academic degree: 2017-06-30
ACS Test: 2017-08-21
Interview: 2017-09-11 
ACS Medical: 2017-10-03
ACS Medical Forms : 2017-10- 23
Background Check: 2017-11-XX
Merit listed: 2018-12-Early 
Position offer: 
Swear in: 
BMOQ:


----------



## Edward.O

Recruiting Center: Barrie    
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: Combat Engineer 
Application date: March 2017
First contact: March 2017
CFAT: May 2017
Interview: September 12th, 2017
Medical: October 10th, 2017
Back-check: December 2018 
Competition list: January 2018 
Position offered:


----------



## ThreadCookie

Recruiting Center: 41 CBG Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Logistics
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: November 10, 2017
First Contact: November 16, 2017
CFAT Completed : December 2, 2017
Medical: December 2, 2017
Forms from RMO received: January 31, 2018
Forms submitted: Pending
Interview: January 18, 2018
Merit Listed:
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## sentinel02

Application: September 2017
ROTP- RMC Aero Eng Officer
CFAT/Medical/All background and interview: November 2017
Offer for career of choice: January 2018
Accepted: January 2018


----------



## map027

Recruiting Centre: Regina (SK)
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/ NCM: Officer
Entry plan: ROTP

Choice 1: Nursing Officer 
Choice 2: Health Service Operations
Choice 3: Health Care Administration

Applied:                   Jan 20, 2018
First Contact:           Jan 22, 2018
CFAT:                      Feb 21, 2018
Medical:                  Feb 21, 2018
Interview:               Feb 21, 2018
Medical supplementary forms submitted: 
Merit Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrollment:
BMQ:


----------



## 10wskali

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular DEO
Trade Choice #1: Naval Combat Systems Engineer
Trade Choice #2: Electrical and Mechanical Engineer
Trade Choice #3: Engineer Officer
Applied: Dec 14, 2016
First Contact: Dec 16, 2016
CFAT: Jan 12, 2017 (Passed)
Medical Exam: Mar 1, 2017 (Passed)
Interview: Mar 15, 2017 (Passed)
Reliability Screening: Mar 27, 2017 (Completed)
Position offered: Mar 7, 2018 (NCSE)
Swearing in: Mar 27, 2018
BMOQ: May 14, 2018


----------



## Gazoo362

Recruiting Center: Regina
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: MP
Trade Choice 2: Ammo tech
Application Date: Feb 2017
First contact: Feb 2017
TSD: April 2017
Aptitude Test: September 2012
Medical: June 2017 
Medical cleared : August 2017
Interview:  June 2017
Background check: completed
Mpac: Feb 2018
Position Offered: Military Police - March 2018
Enrollment/Swear in: March 2018
BMQ: bypass


----------



## ajmsheppard

Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/ NCM: Officer
Entry plan: Direct

Choice 1: Military Police Officer
Choice 2: Public Affairs Officer
Choice 3: N/A

Applied:             February 5, 2018
First Contact:     February 6, 2018
CFAT/TSD-PI:    February 28, 2918
Docs to RMC:     March 15, 2018
Interview:          TBD
Medical:             TBD
Merit Listed:        TBD
Position Offered:   TBD
Enrollment:             TBD
BMOQ:                      TBD


----------



## Armour8

Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM:  Officer 
Entry Plan: ROTP - Civilian University
First Choice: Infantry
2nd and 3rd Choice: Armour, Artillery
CFAT: Apr 29, 2016 - Passed
Medical and Interview: Nov 02, 2017 - Passed
Background Checks: Dec 19, 2017 - Completed
Included in Merit/Competition List: Jan, 2018
Offer : TBD
BMOQ: TBD


----------



## Blue Clover

Recruiting Centre: Montreal
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/ NCM: Officer

Choice 1: Intelligence Officer
Choice 2: Logistic Officer
Choice 3: N/A

Applied:             January 12, 2018
First Contact:     January 15, 2018
CFAT/TSD-PI:     February 1, 2018
Interview:          February 22, 2018
Medical :            March 27, 2018
Merit Listed:       TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrolment:         TBD
BMOQ:                TBD


----------



## AEng909

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer 

Trade Choice 1: AERE Officer (DEO)

Application Date: August 21, 2017
First Contact: 	 August 22, 2017
CFAT/TSD-PI:     Sept 27, 2017
Interview:          Oct 11, 2017
Medical :            Jan, 2018
Background Checks: Feb, 2018
Merit Listed:       March, 2018
Position Offered: TBD
Enrolment:         TBD
BMOQ:                TBD


----------



## smallzeroman445

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton ontario
Component: Regular, NCM
Trade Choice 1: CoMbat engineer
Trade Choice 2: infantry
Trade Choice 3: x
Application Date: 09 April 2018
First Contact: tbd
CFAT: tbd
Medical: tbd
Interview: tbd
Physical: tbd
Position Offered: tbd
Basic Training: Tdb


----------



## S4Seals

S4Seals said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Toronto
> Entry: DEO
> Trade Choice: AEC
> First Contact: 2014-11-XX
> Reapplied: 2017-03-01
> [2nd Try]CFAT : 2017-04-Early
> Academic degree: 2017-06-30
> ACS Test: 2017-08-21
> Interview: 2017-09-11
> ACS Medical: 2017-10-03
> ACS Medical Forms : 2017-10- 23
> Background Check: 2017-11-XX
> Merit listed: 2018-12-Early
> Position offer: AEC
> Offer : April 9th , 2018
> Swear in: May 2nd,2018
> BMOQ: May 14th , 2018


----------



## EngSoldier

Recruiting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer DEO
Trade Choice 1: EME
Trade Choice 2: ENGR
Trade Choice 3: LOG
Application Date: November, 2012
First Contact: November, 2012
CFAT: January, 2013
Interview: January, 2013
Medical: January, 2013
Security Clearance Long Form(Granted): December12, 2017
Interview(Repeated): January 18, 2018
Medical(Repeated): January 18, 2018
Competition Listed: Early March, 2018
Position Offered: TBD
Swear in: TBD
BMOQ: TBD


----------



## smallzeroman445

smallzeroman445 said:
			
		

> Can’t seem to find find the edit post button lol
> Recruiting Centre: Hamilton ontario
> Component: Regular, NCM
> Trade Choice 1: CoMbat engineer
> Trade Choice 2: infantry
> Trade Choice 3: x
> Application Date: 09 April 2018
> First Contact: 10 April 2018
> CFAT: tbd
> Medical: tbd
> Interview: tbd
> Physical: tbd
> Position Offered: tbd
> Basic Training: Tdb


----------



## lilshuga

*Recruiting Centre:* Toronto
*Regular/ Reserve:* Regular
*Officer/NCM:* Officer

*Applied:* 2018-03-17
*First Contact:* 2018-03-22
*CFAT:* 2018-04-12 2018-05-03
*Medical:* TBD
*Interview:* TBD
*Background Check:* TBD
*Job Offered:* TBD
*Swearing In:* TBD
*BMQ:* TBD


----------



## karsap

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa 
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: 
Trade choice 3:  
Application date: 25th April 2018
First contact: 26th April 2018 (Less than 12 hours later)
CFAT: Scheduled for the 23rd of May 2018
Interview: TBD
Medical: TBD
Med Approved: TBD
Competition list: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Enrolment: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Ttbinks6

Recruiting Center: CFRC Winnipeg  
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade choice 1: Dental Technician
Application date: October 27,2017
First contact: October 28,2017
CFAT: November 16, 2017 (Passed)
Interview: February 7,2018 (Passed)
Medical: February 8th,2018 (Passed)
Competition list:April 17, 2018
Offer: April 27, 2018
Position offeredental Tech
Enrolment: July17,2018
BMQ:July 28,2018!


----------



## mrmostlikely

Recruiting Center: Lethbridge
Regular/Reserve: Reserves
Officer/ NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Armoured Soldier
Trade Choice 3: 
Application date: April 13, 2018
First Contact: April 17, 2018
CFAT: May 25, 2018 (passed)
FORCE test: May 25, 2017 (passed)
Medical: TBD
Interview: TBD


----------



## Dailyrcaf123

Recruiting Center: Moncton, NB     
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade choice 1: Pilot

Application date: August, 2016
First contact: October, 2016
CFAT: October, 2016
ACS : September 2017
Interview and Medical : October 2017
ACS Medical : February, 2018
Competition list: March, 2018
Position offered: TBD
Enrolment: TBD
BMOQ: TBD


----------



## Maritime.red

Recruiting Center: Ottawa 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: FSA
Application Date: Oct 1 2017
First Contact: Oct 4 2017
CFAT: Oct 24 2017
Medical: Dec 7 2017
Interview: Dec 7 2017
References: Feb 2 2018
Background: Feb 22 2018
Additional medical forms in: Apr 23 2018
Medical cleared: May 25 2018
Competition listed: May 29 2018 !!!
Position Offered: 
Enrolment:
BMQ:


----------



## JP4422

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade choice 1: Infantry (Accepted)
Trade choice 2: Artillery
Trade choice 3: Armoured
Application date: September 13, 2017
First contact: October 13, 2017
CFAT: October 26, 2017
Interview: November 20, 2017
Medical: November 20, 2017
Competition Listed: January, 2018
Position offered: May 30, 2018
Enrollment: June 20, 2018
BMOQ: July 2, 2018


----------



## hsthepilot

Recruiting Centre: London (Transferred from Vancouver in March, 2018)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: ROTP - Civ U
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Application Date: October 14, 2016
First Contact: October 18, 2016
CFAT: Bypass (From old application in 2009)
Aircrew Selection (Trenton): April 17-20, 2017 (Passed)
Interview: June 5, 2017
Medical: June 5, 2017
Aircrew Medical Part 2 (DRDC): November 23-24, 2017
Competition List: December, 2017 (Confirmed with RC)
Position Offered: June 7, 2018
Enrollment: June 26, 2018
BMOQ: July 2, 2018


----------



## HPM

Recruiting Centre: Montreal
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Aircraft Structures Technician
Trade Choice 2: Aviation Systems Technician
Trade Choice 3: Supply Technician
Application Date: 2018 June 12
First Contact: 2018 June 15
CFAT: 2018 July 06
Medical: 
Interview:
Merit Listed:
Position offered:
Enrollment:
BMQ:


----------



## Daniyal

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Application date: February 15, 2018
First contact: February 16, 2018
CFAT: February 20, 2018 (Passed)
Medical: April 10,2018 (Passed)
Interview: April 24,2018 (cancelled due to murder in area)
Interview: June 05,2018 (passed)
Offer: July 06, 2018
Enrolment: July 18,2018
BMQ:July 30,2018!


----------



## MPC

Recruiting Center: CFRC Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade choice 1: Ammo Tech
Application date: July 4 2018
First contact: July 5 2018
CFAT: August 1st 2018
Medical: August 1st 2018
Interview: August 1st 2018
Offer: TBD
Enrolment: TBD
BMQ:TBD


----------



## Facesofvictoria

**UPDATE**
Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria, BC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: ACISS
Application Date: December 24, 2017
First Contact: January 9, 2018
CFAT Completed : Feburary 1, 2018(passed/qualified)
Medical: May 16, 2018
Extra Medical Forms For Medication: May 16, 2018
Interview: May 16, 2018
Merit Listed: June 26, 2018
Position Offered: 
BMQ:


----------



## Facesofvictoria

**UPDATE**
Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria, BC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: ACISS
Application Date: December 24, 2017
First Contact: January 9, 2018
CFAT Completed : Feburary 1, 2018(passed/qualified)
Medical: May 16, 2018
Extra Medical Forms For Medication: May 16, 2018
Interview: May 16, 2018
Merit Listed: June 26, 2018
Position Offered: ACISS-July 23, 2018 (Accepted)
Swearing In: August 2, 2018
BMQ: August 11, 2018


----------



## guillee

Recruiting Center: Sudbury
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: HRA
Application Date: March 20th, 2018
CFAT: April 24th, 2018
Medical: April 24th, 2018
Interview: June 11th, 2018
Competition listed: Sometime in July, 2018
Position Offered: July 25th, 2018
Enrolment: October 12th, 2018
BMQ: October 22nd, 2018


----------



## KapJ1coH

Recruting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: don't remember
Trade Choice 3: ""
Application Date: Saturday, 28 July 2018
First Contact: Monday, 30 July 2018
CFAT Completed : Wednesday, 1 August 2018
Medical:
Interview: 
Merit Listed:
Position Offered: 
BMQ:


----------



## classoneguy

Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: AEC
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: 14 August 2017
First Contact: 15 August 2017
CFAT: 15 November 2017
ASC: 20, 21 June 2018
Medical: 8 August 2018
Interview: 8 August 2018
Extra Medical Forms Sent In: 15 August 2018
Competition Listed:
Position Offered:
Enrolment:
BMOQ:


----------



## gellielopez

Recruiting Center: CFRC Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Signals Officer (dropped)
Trade Choice 2: Air Combat Systems Officer (dropped)
Trade Choice 3: Naval Warfare Officer
Application Date: June 12, 2018
First Contact: June 12, 2018
CFAT Completed: July 17, 2018 (passed/qualified)
Medical: July 17, 2018
Extra Medical Forms For Medication: July 30, 2018
Interview: 
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
BMQ:


----------



## Nyxis93

Recruiting Center: CFRC Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVN
Trade Choice 2: Veh Tech - Semi skilled
Trade Choice 3: ATIS
Application Date: Nov 2017
CFAT Completed:
Medical: June 21 2018
Interview: June 21 2018
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: Veh Tech
BMQ: Sept 24 2018


----------



## Carf

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: ACSO
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: March 2016
First Contact: March 2016
CFAT Completed: Years ago
TSD: May 2016
ASC: Early Oct 2017
Medical: Mid Oct 2017
Interview: Late Oct 2017
Phase 2 Medical: April 2018
Merit Listed: Unknown
Position Offered: ACSO (July 2018, declined)
BMQ:


----------



## Foxheadcnda

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary AB 
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade choice 1: Infantry 
Trade choice 2: Infantry
Trade choice 3: Armored tech 
Application date: 8th April 2018
First contact: 9th April 2018 
CFAT: Scheduled for the 23rd of april 2018 (Passed/Qualified)
Interview: 21st of June 2018 
Medical: 21st June 2018
Med Approved: TBD
Reliability chrck approved: TBD
Competition list: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Enrolment: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## StygianFire

Recruiting Center: CFRC Barrie  
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade choice 2: Gunner
Trade choice 3: Armoured Soldier 
Application date: 25th July 2018
First contact: 26th July 2018 
CFAT: Scheduled for the 18th of September 2018
Interview: TBD
Medical:TBD
Med Approved: TBD
Reliability chrck approved: TBD
Competition list: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Enrolment: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Seanadams

Recruiting Center: Edm
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM - Semi Skilled 
Trade choice 1: Firefighter 
Application date: Early 2017 
First contact: Within 3 Days of application 
CFAT: Early 2017
Interview: Early 2018 
Medical: Early 2018
Med Approved: Within 2 weeks of medical
Reliability chrck approved: Unknown 
Competition list: April 2018
Position offered: July 24, 2018
Enrolment: Sept 12, 2018
BMQ: Sept 24, 2018


----------



## pebblesandstones

Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade choice 1:  Signals Officer
Trade choice 2: Aerospace Control Officer
Trade choice 3: Infantry Officer
Application date: June 15, 2018
First contact: June 18, 2018
CFAT: July 31, 2018
Interview: TBD
Medical: July 31, 2018
Extra Medical Forms: TBD
Med Approved: TBD
Reliability check approved: TBD
Competition list: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Enrolment: TBD
BMOQ: TBD


----------



## JustDefy

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Gunner
Application Date: June 2018
First Contact: July 2018
CFAT Completed: August 20 2018
Medical: ?
Interview: ?
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
BMQ:


----------



## pebblesandstones

pebblesandstones said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: DEO
> Trade choice 1:  Signals Officer
> Trade choice 2: Aerospace Control Officer
> Trade choice 3: Infantry Officer
> Application date: June 15, 2018
> First contact: June 18, 2018
> CFAT: July 31, 2018
> Interview: TBD
> Medical: July 31, 2018
> Extra Medical Forms Dropped off: August 22, 2018
> Med Approved: ?
> Reliability check approved: ?
> Competition list: ?
> Position offered: ?
> Enrolment: ?
> BMOQ: ?


----------



## MPC

MPC said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Winnipeg
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: ammo tech switched to RHA
> Trade choice 2: supply tech
> Application date: July 4 2018
> First contact: July 5 2018
> CFAT: August 1st 2018
> Medical phase 1:  August 1st 2018
> Medical phase 2: August 28th 2018
> References contacted : August 10th 2018
> Interview: August 28th 2018
> Offer: TBD
> Enrolment: TBD
> BMQ:TBD


----------



## Carf

Carf said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot
> Trade Choice 2: ACSO
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: March 2016
> First Contact: March 2016
> CFAT Completed: Years ago
> TSD: May 2016
> ASC: Early Oct 2017
> Medical: Mid Oct 2017
> Interview: Late Oct 2017
> Phase 2 Medical: April 2018
> Merit Listed: Unknown
> Position Offered: ACSO (July 2018, declined), _Pilot (August 30, 2018, accepted)_
> BMOQ: _September 10, 2018_


----------



## Foxheadcnda

Update :

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary AB 
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade choice 1: Infantry 
Trade choice 2: Infantry
Trade choice 3: Armored tech 
Application date: 8th April 2018
First contact: 9th April 2018 
CFAT: Scheduled for the 23rd of april 2018 (Passed/Qualified)
Interview: 21st of June 2018 
Medical: 21st June 2018
Med Approved: 29th july 2018
Reliability approved: 1st August 2018
Competition list: ?
Position offered: infantry 31st august 2018
Enrolment: 25th October 2018
BMQ: TBA


----------



## Foxheadcnda

Update again! 

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary AB 
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade choice 1: Infantry 
Trade choice 2: Infantry
Trade choice 3: Armored tech 
Application date: 8th April 2018
First contact: 9th April 2018 
CFAT: Scheduled for the 23rd of april 2018 (Passed/Qualified)
Interview: 21st of June 2018 
Medical: 21st June 2018
Med Approved: 29th july 2018
Reliability approved: 1st August 2018
Competition list: ?
Position offered: infantry 31st august 2018
Enrolment: 25th October 2018
BMQ: 5th November 2018


----------



## The Blue Danube

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: FSA
Application Date: August 4, 2017
First Contact: September 15, 2017
CFAT/TSD: September 29, 2017 - Passed
Background Check Completed: May 17, 2018
Interview: June 5, 2018
Medical: June 27, 2018
Additional Medical Forms Submitted: July 24, 2018
Position Offered: FSA - September 21, 2018
Swearing In: October 23, 2018
BMQ: October 29, 2018


----------



## 1303

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto/Denison Armoury 
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade choice 1: Infantryman 
Trade choice 2: Artilleryman
Trade choice 3: Armored Recce 
Application date: Feb 2017 
First contact: Feb 2017  
CFAT: June 2017 (Passed/Qualified)
Interview: June 2017 
Medical: June 2017
Med Approved: Sept 2018
Reliability approved: Sept 2018
Competition list: N/A
Position offered: 2 Oct 2018 (Infantry)
Enrolment: 5 Oct 2018
BMQ: TBA


----------



## cmpbllmchll

CFRC: Halifax
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade: FSA
HRA
Application Date: April 24, 2018
First Contact: April 25, 2018
CFAT: June 13, 2018
Medical: June 19, 2018
Interview: June 19, 2018 
Background Check: July 30, 2018
Competition List: August 22, 2018
Offer of Employment:October 5, 2018
Enrollment Ceremony: November 1, 2018
BMQ: November 12, 2018


----------



## fez1234

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade choice 1: Naval Combat Systems Engineering Officer
Trade choice 2: 
Trade choice 3: 
Application date: 15 July 2017
First contact: 17 July 2017
CFAT: 22 Aug 2017
Medical: 13 Aug 2018
Interview: 6 Sep 2018
Med Approved: Sep 2018
Reliability approved: Sep 2018
Competition list: Sep/Oct 2018
Position offered: 
Enrolment: 
BMOQ:


----------



## roxibr1011

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade choice 1: Infantry Officer
Trade choice 2: 
Trade choice 3: 
Application date: 15 March 2018
First contact: 16 March 2018
CFAT: 23 April 2018
Medical:2 May 2018
Interview: 11 May 2018
Med Approved: September 2018
Reliability approved: July 2018
Competition list: Sep 2018
Position offered: 
Enrolment: 
BMOQ:


----------



## BusinessFish

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Supply Tech
Trade choice 2: HRA
Trade choice 3: 
Application date: June 28th 2018
First contact: June 29th 2018
CFAT: August 3rd 2018
Medical: August 9th 2018
Interview: August 9th 2018
Med Approved: September 2018
Reliability approved: September 2018
Competition list: Late September/Early October 2018
Position offered: Oct 15th 2018 - Supply Tech
Enrolment: Wednesday November 7th 2018
BMQ: Monday November 19th 2018


----------



## Sandy132

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade choice 1: Infantry Officer
Application date: 4 July 2018
First contact: 5 July 2018
CFAT: 27 August 2018
Medical:16 October 2018
Interview: 16 October 2018
Med Approved:
Reliability approved: 
Competition list: 
Position offered: 
Enrollment: 
BMOQ:


----------



## altered_quotient

Recruiting Center: CFRC Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade choice 1: Aerospace Control Officer (AEC)
Application date: 08 February 2018
First contact: 14 February 2018
CFAT: 20 March 2018 (passed)
Medical: 11 April 2018
Interview: 01 May 2018
Medical supplementary documentation: 15 May 2018
CFASC: 30-31 May 2018 (passed)
Reliability approved: June 2018
Medical approved: 20 June 2018
Competition list: 16 July 2018
Position offered: 24 October 2018
Enrolment: 18 December 2018
BMOQ: 14 January 2019


----------



## Sandy132

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade choice 1: Infantry Officer
Application date: 4 July 2018
First contact: 5 July 2018
CFAT: 27 August 2018
Medical:16 October 2018
Interview: 16 October 2018
Med Approved: November 2018
Reliability approved: 
Competition list: 
Position offered: 
Enrollment: 
BMOQ:


----------



## ih8pa1n

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary, Alberta
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer 
Entry Plan: ROTP
Program: Engineering 
School: University of Calgary or RMCC
Trade choice 1: Electrical & Mechanical Engineer Officer (EME 00187)
Trade choice 2: Engineer Officer (ENGR 00181)
Trade choice 3: Infantry Officer (INF 00180)
Application date: 08 Aug 2018
First contact: 10 Aug 2018
CFAT: 27 Aug 2018 
TSD-PI: 27 Aug 2018
Dental forms: Aug 30, 2018
Medical Exam: 15 Nov 2018
Interview: 15 Nov 2018
Med Approved: 
Reliability Screening Completed: 
Competition list:
Position offered: 
Enrollment Ceremony /Swear in: 
BMOQ:


----------

